# Texas Horse Friends



## texasgal

I know Texas is a big state but I thought it would be nice to have a thread so Texas folk can communicate and get to know each other.

This can be a place of just getting to know each other, discuss our horses, share ideas, or knowledge, keep each other informed on events, functions, sales, news, etc.

What do ya think? Check in and let's begin!

__________________________________


We (DH and DD15) live in Montgomery County.
We have 5 acres.
One Arabian mare .. in the market for a horse for husband/daughter.
I raise chickens, have rabbits, 2 dogs and a flying squirrel.

_________________


----------



## gigem88

Orange County here.

We have 10 acres, 1 Arabian mare and foal, 1 Arabian gelding, 1 retired QH (son's & hubby's babysitter!), 6 Angus, 2 dogs, 2 cats and chickens.

Just getting healed from a bad horsey accident and itching to get back in the saddle!


----------



## texasgal

Oh, bummer on the accident.. sounds like you are on the mend, though. I've been through Orange County a few times (like every time I head out of Tx headed east!) ..


----------



## texasgal

Who's praying for rain the next couple of days? Meeeeee! Whoot!


----------



## TexasAndi

I am in Tarrant County and we have just a hair under 5 acres. I have a 10 year old Mustang gelding and a 16 year old Paint mare (she's a solid Paint though). I have 2 boys and a husband, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 mice, and a hermit crab. LOL! We hope to have chickens by next spring. This is our first time owning horses and we are loving it.

And it is raining here! We need it but it did put a damper on my plan to work with my gelding tonight. That's ok....the rain is more important!


----------



## texasgal

You've got rain! Yay!

I'm glad you're enjoying your horses.

You'll LOVE chickens ... well, I love mine anyway... if you have questions, feel free to ask.

*waiting for my rain to get here*


----------



## Tejas

I'm near Austin in HAYS county. I have 2 horses. Misty and Ollie. Misty is an App and Ollie is a Paint. I don't get to ride as often as I like so I spend my time at work oogling over everyone else's horses and stories  
Nice to meet ya'll! Howdy!


----------



## Houston

Houston is home sweet home for me, but I'm currently living on the complete other side of Texas right now in El Paso. After El Paso I'm either moving back to Houston or to Austin since I LOVE it there.

No horses of my own, but I am leasing a lovely QH and hope to own in the hopefully not too terribly distant future once I get more experience under my belt.


----------



## texasgal

I'm thinking about keeping a list of user names and either the county they live in, or the "area" of Tx .. like Hill Country, Panhandle, Gulf coast, etc. What do ya'll think? It might be fun as the list grows to see where everyone is located and who is near whom ... ?


----------



## Tejas

Please do! Im really glad you started this thread! I hope to find some horsey people near me


----------



## texasgal

I'll get one started and we'll see how it goes .. fun stuff ahead!


----------



## dbarabians

OK everyone I live in Lamar county near Paris Tx.
I own 27 horses mostly Arabians and ArabX. We do have 3 QH mares and a foal and 2 TB mares. There are 3 geldings and a 10 month old colt.
I own a stallion that is egyptian and polish. The rest of the horses are mares or fillies..
There are over 100 head of cattle and a donkey.
my brother and I own a farm that has been in my family since the 1830's.
There is over 3,300 acres here. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

Does it count if we're displaced Texans? I'm Texan, but been living in other parts of the country for the last 10 years. From Houston, but I also lived in Austin and College Station (yes, both times for school, and I just root for whoever has the ball...my team always wins that game). I miss being home, but I do NOT miss the sweltering summer heat! Up in New England last week it felt just like I was back in Houston! Heat index = 100, dewpoint = 73. Had to roust myself out of bed extra early every morning to go ride Huey before it got too stinkin' hot, and he was getting a shower after every ride, too.


----------



## palogal

I live in Ellis County. I have one aqha stud colt, two paint fillies and a grade gelding. Its RAINING here 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

ThursdayNext said:


> Does it count if we're displaced Texans? I'm Texan, but been living in other parts of the country for the last 10 years. From Houston, but I also lived in Austin and College Station (yes, both times for school, and I just root for whoever has the ball...my team always wins that game). I miss being home, but I do NOT miss the sweltering summer heat! Up in New England last week it felt just like I was back in Houston! Heat index = 100, dewpoint = 73. Had to roust myself out of bed extra early every morning to go ride Huey before it got too stinkin' hot, and he was getting a shower after every ride, too.


 Im jealous that you've ever left Texas. I have never been anywhere else! Annnddd WHOOP!


----------



## dbarabians

I have left Texas a few times and lived overseas.
There is no where else I would live in the USA except Texas.
I also would not live north of the Mason Dixon line.
People always find that funny that a liberal like me and a Jew would say that.
I like the weather the people the southern manners just not the politics. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ha .. dba .. I've always used the "Mason Dixon" line thing too ... people always take that wrong. You're allowed to be a *cough cough* LIBERAL and a jew and love the south! 

ThursdayNext .. displaced Texans are definitely allowed. I guess I'll have a "currently living in:" column in my list.. *smile*


----------



## gigem88

We got rain last night! Hopefully, more is on the way. Has anyone rode on the 7IL Ranch? They look like they have a lot of room to raom.


----------



## Faceman

If you guys don't mind, I'll monitor this thread. Mrs. Face is a native Texan, being raised in San Antonio and Houston, and I lived in Texas for many years in Houston/Sugarland, Kingsville, Eagle Pass, and Ft. Stockton, while in the oil business. Although "home" to me is Southwest Missouri, Texas will always be my second home.

db, now you have me picturing you as Gene Wilder in "The Frisco Kid"...:rofl:


----------



## texasgal

No rain here .. but it was windy and cool on the porch last night.

We should get something today...

Welcome palo and Face..


----------



## Kayella

I live in Harris county, about 45 minutes from Galveston. I have QH grade mare, a welsh pony grade gelding, and an APHA colt who's yet to be weaned from mama


----------



## texasgal

1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South

I'll use this for Regions .. but will list counties also on the master list also. I trust ya'll know where your counties are.


----------



## Kayella

District 6!  In the 3rd most populous U.S. county, yeah!


----------



## texasgal

*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
*3. Metroplex*
palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
gigem88 - Orange County
*6. Gulf Coast*
kayella - Harris County
texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston (currently displaced)
*7. Central*
Tejas - Hays County - Austin
*8. Upper South*
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*

*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## FlyGap

Shhhh! Don't tell the hog fans but I lived in Denton for several years!! My first "cowgirl" expierence was when a large ranch had a couple dozen paints get loose in our neighborhood/country and I wrangled up the horses in all the neighbors chainlink fenced yards!!!!
I was hooked after that! I think I was 6. Where my mom was IDK!

Love me some Texans! You guys are awesome! I'll go ahead and hide back in these Arkansas hills and visit soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Stop by anytime FlyGap!


----------



## nuisance

I live near Wichita Falls, (Wichita County) North Central TX, or NW according ot above map! Districe 2. I currently have 1 AQHA mare, 5 yrs old, and a 18 yr old paint mare, I just recently was given, as a pasture buddy to my mare. Currently unable to ride because my 5 yr old, Cat, decided to play around and injured her hoof, fractured her coffin bone. She's healing fine, and paint mare, Stormy, has arthritis, and can't be ridden by adult. They are at my parents house on 5 acres, but my husband and I are buying 17 acres just outside of town. Sign papers on it Thurs, 6/14! So I'll have them home with me FINALLY!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome nuisance! I'll get you added to the list when I update..


----------



## nuisance

Oh yeah... It's raining here too! 3 days in a row, not a whole lot, but good soaking rain!!!!


----------



## texasgal

*pout*


----------



## Duren

Johnson County here - District 3!

Anyone else reminded of Hunger Games with the district numbers?


----------



## texasgal

*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
gigem88 - Orange County
*6. Gulf Coast*
kayella - Harris County
texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston (currently displaced)
*7. Central*
Tejas - Hays County - Austin
*8. Upper South*
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*

*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Duren ..

Sadly, I've not seen Hunger Games .. LOL.


----------



## Duren

I havent seen the movie, but I read the books.

Anyways, lots of us #3 people.


----------



## texasgal

Yeah .. looks like D/FW area .. and Houston area are the "winners" so far!


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman, GENE WILDER?
I have much better hair.
I have been told by more than a couple of people that I resemble Robert Downey Jr.
I don't see it but at least its better tha Gene Wilder.
Faceman payback is going to hurt! LOL
Texasgal good idea for this thread. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Duren said:


> I havent seen the movie, but I read the books.
> 
> Anyways, lots of us #3 people.


That was the first thing I thought of! lol


----------



## Roperchick

weeeeeeell what if im not technically in TX right now but im goin back in like 3 years?


----------



## DriftingShadow

Hey yall! I am also a currently 'displaced' Texan.

Born in El Paso and my family still lives in The Woodlands (about 20 minutes north of Houston). I grew up learning how to ride at Tally Ho Farm (formerly Red Barn). 

I attend school in MS, and rent a house here, but I will forever consider Texas my home


----------



## texasgal

dba .. is this you?????










Oh, wait, that's RDJr .. He's sorta got Gene Wilder hair in that pic ..

Bwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## texasgal

Hey Drift .. I work in Conroe, so I'm about 8 miles from your family right now ...

*waves madly towards The Woodlands*


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> Hey Drift .. I work in Conroe, so I'm about 8 miles from your family right now ...
> 
> *waves madly towards The Woodlands*


Every time I think of Conroe, I think of this guy I worked with in Houston - funny little guy with a body like a penquin. Anyway, we took him fishing on Lake Conroe one day and it was windy as heck - and he got seasick...on an inland lake for heaven sakes. After that we always called the lake the Gulf of Conroe...


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Faceman, GENE WILDER?
> I have much better hair.
> I have been told by more than a couple of people that I resemble Robert Downey Jr.
> I don't see it but at least its better tha Gene Wilder.
> Faceman payback is going to hurt! LOL
> Texasgal good idea for this thread. Shalom


You must not have seen the movie...I wasn't referring to his looks...:rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Hey, Faceman, I don't know how long ago that was, but with all the jet skis, wave runners, bass boats, and drunken pleasure cruisers on the lake every weekend, it's not hard to get sea sick! lol.

Gulf of Conroe .. love it!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Headed home for a wedding later this month. Cavender's Boot City, here I come. I may be a dressage queen (I can't even say that without laughing, given the state of my riding clothes) at the barn, but as a native Texan, I reserve the right to wear cowboy boots and a fringed leather jacket and a cowboy hat when and where I like. Only, my jacket is black and so is my hat, but the only boots I have right now are brown and blue Double-H buckaroos. Won't catch me dead wearing those with my jacket and hat. Gotta score me some nice black dress boots...and up here in New England, if you want something other than Ariats (whose cowboy boots don't fit me worth a flip), it's either mail-order or travel.


----------



## TexanFreedom

I am in the Florence/Andice/Briggs area, we have ten acres, 4 dorper sheep, 2 bottle raised heifers, a jersey and a longhorn, turkeys, chickens, and 1 horse, Cotton. We have lived in this particular area almost 6 years.


----------



## outnabout

Add me to Region 3! I'm in Tarrant County and can't believe all the rain we got the past 24 hours. I ride my QH mare just about every day and am enjoying working with my yearling colt. Big wave south to Ellis and down the road to Johnson county people!


----------



## texasgal

Soooo jealous of the rain! None here yet ... Yet .... YET!

I still have faith .. tonight or tomorrow!

I'll update tomorrow when I'm on the better computer


----------



## TexanFreedom

Started sprinkling maybe an couple hours ago, got heavier a several minutes ago, and just stopped.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Aaah...are you guys having those Evil Days where you can see a few clouds, and you start hoping they'll stick together and make a big cloud that will rain? Or is it the ones were you can see a perfectly good rainstorm going on...10 miles away...while at home it's still bone dry?

I still remember the drought of '98, which I understand has been totally eclipsed by the drought of 2010-11, I was living in BCS at the time (GIG EM) and what I never could figure out was how the heck the air could be THAT sticky and wet, without it raining, ever. Still a mystery to me.

I was 10 minutes into my ride this morning, after spending 15 minutes carefully laying out a big string of cavaletti for trotting stifle exercise, and it started sprinkling. I could see blue sky all around so I reckoned it would buzz off, but no. It was my turn to be under the one raining cloud in a 30-mile radius. I did get 2 passes through those cavaletti before my tack started to get wetter than I wanted it to. I'll burn a candle and send some Rain Ju-Ju down south. Or, better, I'll try to drag it down with me when I fly in for that wedding.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, we can SEE the thunderstorm .. hear the thunder .. wind is blowing ... was raining in town .... nothing here yet .....

*drumming fingers on desk*


----------



## Sharpie

We're starting to pray for rain down here on the Corpus Christi Bay. It's been three weeks without a drop and a hotter than normal June already, which doesn't bode well for our hay prices once we get through summer. The grass is all going to go dormant too early at this rate. On the upside, the Oso is way down, which makes for lots of beach to ride on and the mosquitoes have really died back already.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you HAD to post the mug shot didn't you?
We got 4 inches of rain and the high today was 79. 
I thought it was March instead of June.
Anybody else have a major grasshopper infestation?
It looks like the ground is moving in places.
I thought last year was bad but I have never seen this many before.
They have eaten all the plants around the house that I had Doria plant.
Only the native plants are thriving. Shalom


----------



## Houston

Rain? What is this _rain_ you speak of?

I actually miss Houston storms. El Paso gets storms, but they are few and far,_ far_ in between... they mostly consist of tons upon tons of sand. NOT fun to ride in.


----------



## Kayella

I hear thunder! Let's hope it rains and the clouds aren't just teasing us.


----------



## Kayella

And it's pouring! Yay!


----------



## texasgal

Ahhhhhhh .. LOTS of rain last night ... soooooo nice!

dba .. of COURSE I had to post the mug shot *rolls eyes* hehe


----------



## texasgal

*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Kayella - Harris County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
*7. Central*
Tejas - Hays County - Austin
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
*8. Upper South*
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## texasgal

Sharpie, I put you in Nueces County. If I need to change it, let me know ..

~tg


----------



## Faceman

Sharpie said:


> We're starting to pray for rain down here on the Corpus Christi Bay. It's been three weeks without a drop and a hotter than normal June already, which doesn't bode well for our hay prices once we get through summer. The grass is all going to go dormant too early at this rate. On the upside, the Oso is way down, which makes for lots of beach to ride on and the mosquitoes have really died back already.


Mosquitos...yeah.


We used to camp out on Mustang Island a lot, and one time Mrs. Face and I went back in the dunes to, uh, commune with nature, and got caught in one of those mosquito hordes. It's pretty spooky to look down and see hundreds and hundreds of those suckers all over you. I was scratching my butt for weeks...


----------



## texasgal

^^^ LOL
< -------- is picturing mosquitos looking down and yelling "WOW, LOOK AT *THAT TARGET*!" .... bzzz bzzzzzz bzzzzzzzzzz ....


----------



## nuisance

Good thing Mrs. Face was... uh.... "covered" and didn't get bit! lol


----------



## texasgal

BEING "covered" is more like it ..... Bwa ha ha ha..


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman the more I learn about you the more I like you.
Now if I can just quit laughing. Shalom


----------



## WyldBlu

Hey! How about a South Central Tx? I am a recent (2 yrs) transplant from Cali. Although I will always be a So. Cal. girl, I love Tx (ok, except this damned humidity!). Bought a small 7 acre ranch in the Lake McQueeney/Seguin area. I have 2 horses, and old arab mare and a slightly younger mutt (lol) gelding. I also have a pygmy goat and 2 indoor cats. Love the amazing thunderstorms, but if I EVER see a tornado, I am heading back to earthquake country!  Anyone in my area? And is it EVER NOT too hot to go for a ride?????


----------



## Tejas

WyldBlu said:


> Hey! How about a South Central Tx? I am a recent (2 yrs) transplant from Cali. Although I will always be a So. Cal. girl, I love Tx (ok, except this damned humidity!). Bought a small 7 acre ranch in the Lake McQueeney/Seguin area. I have 2 horses, and old arab mare and a slightly younger mutt (lol) gelding. I also have a pygmy goat and 2 indoor cats. Love the amazing thunderstorms, but if I EVER see a tornado, I am heading back to earthquake country!  Anyone in my area? And is it EVER NOT too hot to go for a ride?????


Kyle,TX over here! I'm not too far~ I don't have horse transportation though~  You'd have to come pick us up for a ride or just come visit!


----------



## ThursdayNext

WyldBlu said:


> And is it EVER NOT too hot to go for a ride?????


hmm...January, maybe February. Although I recall the time when the Challenger went down we had a bizarre heat wave in Austin, it was too hot to walk barefoot on the wooden pool deck.


----------



## nuisance

You Montgomery County peeps watch out! They've found West Nile in Mosquitos there! 

West Nile virus found in mosquitoes in 3 area counties | khou.com Houston


HOUSTON – Mosquitoes have tested positive for the West Nile virus in three area counties, according to the Texas Health Department.
They were found in Fort Bend, Brazoria and Montgomery counties.
The infected mosquitoes in Montgomery County were found in The Woodlands. Spraying is already under way on storm drains and streets in the areas where they turned up.
No details have been released yet on the location of positive tests in Fort Bend and Brazoria counties.
Residents are advised to wear loose, light-colored clothing outdoors and use repellent.
Despite the lack of rain, standing water in French drains, bird baths, plant saucers and other areas is a popular breeding ground for mosquitoes.
No human cases of West Nile virus have been reported.


----------



## palogal

No more rain for us  but we sure got spanked Wednesday night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

nuisance ... I know ., and the Woodlands is just a few miles from where I work and even closer to my horse :-(


----------



## ThursdayNext

West Nile is wicked stuff. All the horses in our barn get vaccinated for it in the spring, there's so much of it around here. Houston has a lot of experience at mosquito control, so I hope they manage to knock this one off before it becomes a big problem!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm late to the party!!

Victoria here. I live in Brazos County, but my barn is in Grimes County. 

Can you guess how many acres I have? lol!

I have a 4 year old AQHA mare named Holly, a draft cross gelding named Gulliver, a 4 month old QH/Paint foal named Roux, a 6 year old blk/white paint named Josie, and currently fostering my foal's momma, Abby, until he's weaned. =)

We also have 16 chickens, a jenny with no name, and a Nubian/Spanish cross billy named Benny who thinks he's a dog.

Oh! And 4 kittens came up out of nowhere last night, so I guess you can add them on.


----------



## texasgal

TA! .. You have chickens too?!? 

Welcome to the party... you're not late - we're just getting started!


----------



## hisangelonly

i live in johnson county. i have a wonderful arabian gelding named zahir. i am getting a paso fino gelding on wednesday. dont know what to name him yet. i have two dogs, ranger and bently. and i have a bird named birdy haha. i would love to have someone to ride with! ill need to be picked up though i dont have a trailer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

ThirteenAcres said:


> I'm late to the party!!
> 
> Victoria here. I live in Brazos County, but my barn is in Grimes County.
> 
> Can you guess how many acres I have? lol!
> 
> I have a 4 year old AQHA mare named Holly, a draft cross gelding named Gulliver, a 4 month old QH/Paint foal named Roux, a 6 year old blk/white paint named Josie, and currently fostering my foal's momma, Abby, until he's weaned. =)
> 
> We also have 16 chickens, a jenny with no name, and a Nubian/Spanish cross billy named Benny who thinks he's a dog.
> 
> Oh! And 4 kittens came up out of nowhere last night, so I guess you can add them on.



Victoria!! LoL! My daddy used to take us fishing near Vanderbilt/La Salle area. How many acres do you have? Post pix of your crew pls?!?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

La Salle, Louisiana? 

I'm a little stupid still when it comes to Texas geography. Lol!

I'll post some pics when I get home of my herd. I have 13 acres. 

And yes! I have a mixed flock of Americauna, Rhode Islande Red, and some sort of grey and whites I am not sure what they are. Haha

They are some cool chickens. They love to be held and pet on. And then Benny is more or less a lap goat.


----------



## Tejas

La Salle,TX. It's barely even on the map. It is near Vanderbilt.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok! Here are the pics of my crew at Thirteen Acres.










Holly, my 4 year old AQHA mare. =)









Roux, my 4 month old "Quaint" or QH/Paint. lol









Josie. Not sure about her age, but she was a broodmare and possibly bred.









Gulliver! 6 year old bay tobiano draft...cross...something. Who knows! lol









Aaaaand then there is Benny. =)


----------



## Faceman

Tejas said:


> Victoria!! LoL! My daddy used to take us fishing near Vanderbilt/La Salle area. How many acres do you have? Post pix of your crew pls?!?


Yeah, I used to hate going through Victoria. When I worked in Kingsville and shuttled back and forth to Houston for computer parts in the early 80's, Victoria had a speed trap manned by the "White Knight" as he was known. He and I had a few discussions...Mrs. Face was going to Houston late one night for a replacement (mainframe) computer disk and had my black computer operator in the car with her and the White Knight pulled them over and really gave them the third degree to make sure Kelvin wasn't abducting her...sort of behind the times...


----------



## ThirteenAcres

OOOOH. YOU MEANT VICTORIA, TEXAS! Haha

I meant my name is Victoria. I live in Bryan. haha

How confusing is that! Now we must find a Bryan who lives in Victoria.


----------



## Faceman

ThirteenAcres said:


> OOOOH. YOU MEANT VICTORIA, TEXAS! Haha
> 
> I meant my name is Victoria. I live in Bryan. haha
> 
> How confusing is that! Now we must find a Bryan who lives in Victoria.


Haha - I couldn't figure out why your siggy said Bryan and you said you were Victoria...:lol: Bryan is a nice town...


----------



## BarrelBunny

Gonzales county! Probably 30 minutes from Austin. At my place, we only have and acre and 4 of horses (About to get half of those outta there!), but, at my aunt's place we have 30 acres and 8 horses. All of them are either Quarters or Paints and most of them go back to Dash For Cash. :lol: All of them are barrel/trail horses. I also have 3 dogs, 7 cats, and who knows how many chickens and cows! :lol:


----------



## Tejas

Thats even better! I went to HS @ Bryan High  Graduated in 2004!


----------



## dbarabians

I 'm starting to feel very lonely way up here in NE Texas.
This thread is vey good and glad we have so many Texans on here. Shalom


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> I 'm starting to feel very lonely way up here in NE Texas.
> This thread is vey good and glad we have so many Texans on here. Shalom


Hey, you're not that far from Branson - maybe we can get together some time. I have excellent accommodations.

I almost moved to Paris once. I was in the final 3 for consideration for an economic deveopment job in Broken Bow, Oklahoma, back in 1989, and if I had gotten it I would have lived across the border in the Paris area. I'm 1/4 Indian, but don't associate with a tribe, and I got beat out by a guy with a tribal card...


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman I am closer to you than those that live on the gulf coast.
No offense to Oklahoma but I would live in Paris too.
I declined a job in OK once just couldn't bear to live anywhere near the University of Oklahoma.
I am a UT Austin Grad.
That would be torture 24/7. LOL Shalom


----------



## TexasBlaze

I live in Shelby County waaaaay out in the sticks! We have... 70 acres on two farms. Have 8 1/2 horses (ones pregnant) 1 AQHA, 1 TB, 1 Pinto, 1 Paint and the rest are grades. Also have a whopping two cows, 5 sheep, 3 dogs, a cat, and around 400,000 chickens... and lemme tell you. i HATE chickens.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha! 400,000 chickens. I don't think I'd ever look at/eat chicken again.


----------



## ThursdayNext

dbarabians said:


> No offense to Oklahoma but I would live in Paris too.
> I declined a job in OK once just couldn't bear to live anywhere near the University of Oklahoma.
> I am a UT Austin Grad.


Better Dead Than Red, baby! Die, Sooners!!


----------



## hisangelonly

Does anyone want to ride right now? Like right now? Lol I live in burleson. I have an arena with lights we can ride in. I'm super bored and want to ride. If anyone wants to ride let me know! [email protected]. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

hisangelonly said:


> Does anyone want to ride right now? Like right now? Lol I live in burleson. I have an arena with lights we can ride in. I'm super bored and want to ride. If anyone wants to ride let me know! [email protected].
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh man! If I had a trailer right now I would totally come ride with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh man! If I had a trailer right now I would totally come ride with you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish I had a trailer too lol. I'm so bored! How far are you from burleson?


----------



## armydogs

Im in Killeen, Bell county. We live on a little under 5 acres, with a nice little creek running through the back of it. I have 2 thoroughbred mares, 1 quarab gelding, 1 baby donkey, 19 chickens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 girls, and a baby boy on the way. 

I grew up in Houston, actually in a little spot called Meadows Place. Lived there for 23 years. Moved to SE Mo for about 5 years. And have since lived in KS, LA, and South Korea. We have been back in TX since Feb. I have missed TX, but not necessarily the heat.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

hisangelonly said:


> I wish I had a trailer too lol. I'm so bored! How far are you from burleson?


Not far! I'm in Bryan. My truck is acting up too. =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow you're by college station then right? I'm just south of fort worth. Lol. My truck won't pull anything bigger than a one horse trailer. Lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I thought burleson was near here!! Haha. I already stated in kind of stupid when it comes to Texas geography.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Nope I'm bout 10 minutes from fort worth. I'm about 5 hrs from Bryan. Lol. When u said you'd come if u had a trailer I was thinking "why would someone drive 5 hours hahahaha. Texas is so big it hard to find anyone. :/


----------



## ThursdayNext

hisangelonly said:


> Texas is so big it hard to find anyone. :/


Just try explaining that to people from other parts of the country. Those huge states right down the middle, like Montana and south, understand. But my husband is from NYC and has only lived there and in Massachusetts. When I brought him home (Houston) to meet the family I said something about it taking a while to get back from the airport. He was like, "but isn't the airport on the same side of town as their house?" and I said "yeah, but that doesn't mean much for Texas." That's when I did some research (thanks Wikipedia!) and discovered that the Houston MSA, which is Houston-Sugarland-Baytown, is pretty much the SAME SIZE as the WHOLE STATE of Massachusetts. Square miles and population. So now, I'm all, "Dude, your state is the same size as my hometown. Tell me again what it means to be 'on the same side of town'?"

He's always asking me if we can just run a daytrip up to Dallas, or (I LOVE this one) *Lubbock*...because he's always wanted to see Lubbock for some reason. He wanted to make an overnighter from Houston to Big Bend a few years ago.

We're working hard on the concept of The Map Scale with him, but it's an uphill battle for sure...


----------



## Duren

Im about 15 minutes from burleson...no trailer for 6 more weeks though.


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow lol. Houston is about 8 hrs from me. Massachusetts is tiny. Alaskas bigger than Texas but then again people don't live in every part of alaska


----------



## hisangelonly

Darn. Where do u live lol


----------



## Faceman

Yeah, no offense to Oklahoma folks, but I have never been able to find anything redeeming or appealing about Oklahoma...along with Arkansas, probably my least favorite states of all...


----------



## texasgal

*1. High Plains
2. Northwest*
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
hisangelonly - Johnson county
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Kayella - Harris County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
*7. Central*
armydogs - Bell county - Killeen
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## texasgal

Updated list to add WyldBlu, ThirteenAcres, hisangelonly, BarrelBunny, TexasBlaze and armydogs.

PLEASE let me know if I'm missing anyone ...


----------



## texasgal

ThirteenAcres .. I love how you are listed not only in a different county but a different REGION and your barn is 15-20 miles from my house.. lol.


----------



## Kayella

armydogs said:


> Im in Killeen, Bell county. We live on a little under 5 acres, with a nice little creek running through the back of it. I have 2 thoroughbred mares, 1 quarab gelding, 1 baby donkey, 19 chickens, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 girls, and a baby boy on the way.
> 
> I grew up in Houston, actually in a little spot called Meadows Place. Lived there for 23 years. Moved to SE Mo for about 5 years. And have since lived in KS, LA, and South Korea. We have been back in TX since Feb. I have missed TX, but not necessarily the heat.


My dad has a few acres in Kempner for rent! If you know anyone that's looking for a place to put a trailer, he's renting it for only $300 a month!


----------



## texasgal

Could it get any more freakin' muggy outside...? ugh.


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman, I too have problems with Arkansas. Not the people or the terrain but the education level and financial opprotunities available.
I used to volunteer at a retreat for HIV positive people in Ark.
I was very glad to get back to Texas afterward.
The people were nice . The poverty they lived in was unacceptable.
I'm not saying everybody but these people had nothing.
the state is very beautiful and the people were indded friendly..
Texas may have a few things that need improving but at least it has plenty of opprotunty. Shalom


----------



## Duren

I know! I just had the farrier out. I nearly died from heat exhaustion and I was just standing there!


----------



## dbarabians

OK duren and Texasgal we have 4 more months of this heat to go.
Don't go getting all yankee on us about the heat. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Don't you EVER use my name and the word yankee is such close proximity .. if you were close enough I'd *slap* you!

lol.


----------



## nuisance

Last 2 weekends, went up to Oklahoma to ride, rode a friends horse because mine is injured. Last weekend, was at Lake Waurika, they have a 13 mile trail laid out, and to get back, you have to cross the bridge, almost glad I wasn't on my horse, she for sure wouldn't have liked that! But, she needs the experience. Anyway, it was nice, alot of trees and covered areas, so the heat wasn't much of a factor.
THis weekend we went to Granit, OK. North of Altus, near Quartz Mountain. Rode on the Stimson ranch. Rode several hours in the morning, ate lunch, then rode several more hours in the evening. Again, alot of trees, and covered riding, so heat wasn't much of a factor. Beautiful granite mountains. My camera died within 30 min after starting, so took pics with my phone. Couldn't zoom in on things to make them easier to see. But, here's a link to my photo album on facebook (you don't have to be a friend to see) if your interested. 

Trail riding | Facebook


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I live in Abilene Texas (Taylor County) no horses at the moment 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Welcome LMDB.


----------



## BarrelBunny

WyldBlu said:


> Anyone in my area? And is it EVER NOT too hot to go for a ride?????


Me! I'm about half an hour away from Seguin! ...I usually get up around 7 for a bareback ride in the morning, and then wait until 6-6:30 for a ride at night. I guess the real answer is NO. lol :wink:


----------



## ThirteenAcres

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I live in Abilene Texas (Taylor County) no horses at the moment
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw. Did you decide to sell your colt?


----------



## ThursdayNext

texasgal said:


> Don't you EVER use my name and the word yankee is such close proximity .. if you were close enough I'd *slap* you!
> 
> lol.


Yup. Them's Fightin' Words....


----------



## texasgal

Besides, down here in the Houston area, anyone north of Dallas is a yankee... Bwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## TexanFreedom

I love the area in east texas! we go down there all the time, to the Jasper/Newton area. We own a place down there, and my [paternal] Grandfather lives there. He has a summer place in Wyoming. The air always smells better, and it's a nice change of scenery, even though it's a six our car trip!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal now you must die! I am a 7th generation Texan on my fathers side. Definetly no yankee.
Besides the fact that they talk funny, they have some questionable manners. LOL
If you can't take the heat though you are suspect.
Now if you like the snow I will know you are a yankee. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

What?! How did I miss this thread for so long?

I'm Allyson and I live in the suburbs of Houston  No horses of my own, but I half-lease a four year old miniature horse mare who is my _world. _I work on a farm that is 35-40 acres and has 42 horses on it though. I absolutely love it!


----------



## texasgal

dba .. what is this thing ...................SNOW............. that you talk of.???


----------



## Tejas

I'm at work until 10:30 Texas . Entertain a sista!


----------



## Tejas

You can only stalk your ex's on FB for so long before it gets boring...


----------



## ThursdayNext

texasgal said:


> dba .. what is this thing ...................SNOW............. that you talk of.???


Used to be - I don't know about now - but the place that Texans went to ski was Colorado. Coloradans had a bumper sticker: If God Wanted Texans To Ski, He'd Have Made Bull**** White.

Liking snow doesn't make a person a Yankee, by the way. I could live in New England my whole life and not wind up a Yankee, same way I could live in France and not wind up French. Liking snow makes you "cold blooded". Liking heat makes you "hot blooded". Liking the weather in Houston makes you a "tropical lizard."

And, all the time, I'm meeting people (in the company of my spouse) and they say "Where are you from?" and he tells them "Massachusetts", which is a BLACK LIE for BOTH of us. HE is from New York City, the Bronx, in particular. So when he rolls that rubbish out, I cut in with "We LIVE in Massachusetts, but he's from New York, and I'm from Texas." Who the heck gets confused between where you live right now, and where you are from?!?!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Also, I should add, since this thread is populated with my Homies...I've had to live outside the state for the last 10 years - moved away in August 2002 - and I can basically get away with any weird behavior I want, just because I'm from Texas. Not that I want to get away with a bunch of anti-social behavior. It's anything from speeding the car to wearing cowboy boots with jeans ON THE STREET because NO ONE here does stuff like that, let alone wearing them with a cowboy HAT. 

The depressing thing is when I start talking about home, like about the giant flying cockroaches, or about having to be careful when you're tubing down the river because the water moccasins will drop out of a tree at you, to having to check your boots/shoes/bathtub/sink for scorpions because they come in for the water, to Houston being the same size as Massachusetts, to having to watch out for mesquite thorns in the grass because they'll puncture the sole on a pair of Tevas and go right into your foot...these Yankees get this superior smirk on their faces and say "Oh, Tall Texas Tales, huh?" And I'm thinking...No, just the stone cold hard truth.

AND...I swear, some of the stuff I've experienced...I was at a dinner party several years ago, and we were talking about some person who wasn't there who hadn't been doing all that well lately, and I observed that this person looked like they'd been rode hard and put away wet.

And EVERY OTHER PERSON at that party glared at me with naked revulsion in their eyes, so I said "What?" and that's when I found out that they have that saying in Wisconsin BUT - I swear it - that "rode hard/put away wet" isn't about poorly treating your HORSES...it's about...ugh....WOMEN. Then it was *my* turn to be all revolted, because I'm thinking "what kind of people even HAVE a saying like that?"

I feel like I've been exiled to live among savages for the last decade...


----------



## Tejas

LOL omg i just spewed my soda.


----------



## ThursdayNext

I sometimes wonder if I decided to waltz down Main Street butt-nekkied except for a pair of cowboy boots and a pair of underoos on my head, people would just say "Oh, well...she's from *Texas* you know..."


----------



## Endiku

I always get laughed at in other states because of my 'souther twang' which I don't realize that I even have. I sound perfectly normal, my friends! I don't even say ain't 

I'm always offered the spiciest of spicy foods too, and mexican food because apparently thats all we eat. And I'm supposed to be fluent in spanish because I live down here I guess?

Oh how I love being a Texan..


----------



## ThursdayNext

O God, don't get me started on mexican food...I refuse to eat it in any state that isn't actually TOUCHING Mexico, and I am jonesing so bad for good fajitas (you would not believe what is served in New England when you order fajitas). And salsa. And queso. And enchiladas. And...and...and...


----------



## dbarabians

Try living in Israel and they hear that you are from Texas.
First off they don't believe you are jewish then they think we all live in some desert with oil wells.
Speaking Hebrew with a Texas accent is quite funny apparently.
Everyone gets this strange look on their face then bust out laughing.
My arabic is good though . Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

dbarabians said:


> Try living in Israel and they hear that you are from Texas.
> First off they don't believe you are jewish then they think we all live in some desert with oil wells.
> Speaking Hebrew with a Texas accent is quite funny apparently.
> Everyone gets this strange look on their face then bust out laughing.
> My arabic is good though . Shalom


OK, Dbarabians. I'm started up good and proper now.

These bloody Yankees - the NYC ones in particular - think that ALL Jews live, have lived, or want to live, in NYC. It makes me INSANE. If I have told them once, I have told them one thousand times that there are LOADS of Jews in Texas. In fact, Galveston was a HUGE immigration port, and there were a HUGE number of Jews that flowed into the country THERE - NOT just Ellis Island - and the Galveston Jews moved out and became COWBOYS. Not all Jews are Larry David or Seinfeld.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

ThursdayNext said:


> O God, don't get me started on mexican food...I refuse to eat it in any state that isn't actually TOUCHING Mexico, and I am jonesing so bad for good fajitas (you would not believe what is served in New England when you order fajitas). And salsa. And queso. And enchiladas. And...and...and...


Oh Hun. It isn't just the Mexican food in New England. It's food in general. And lord don't try asking for sweet iced tea. They'll bring hot tea with ice to put in it. 

And you'd think seafood is awesome in Maine. Nope. 

Not to a southerner. >_<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext

ThirteenAcres said:


> Oh Hun. It isn't just the Mexican food in New England. It's food in general. And lord don't try asking for sweet iced tea. They'll bring hot tea with ice to put in it.
> 
> And you'd think seafood is awesome in Maine. Nope.
> 
> Not to a southerner. >_<
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with 99% of that, but I should say, I will not eat lobsters anywhere BUT in Maine...

...I am dying for Chuy's...


----------



## Tejas

My idea of Texas/home:

This is my son, Dozer:








Here where I live, we rescue baby possums..

Annnd kidnap "kids" that are crippled

















Annnnd bring a mini stallion to a dog walk!


----------



## Tejas

Possums! sorry!


----------



## dbarabians

Thursday, i know Jews that live in Dallas and have never been to NYC that have that accent.
They can't believe that I am in the agriculture business until I tell them that I inherited it. That they can understand.
My father once brought a friend of the family from NY to the farm in the 60's.
As they were driving by the coton fields he asked what was growing out there. My father said mashed potatoes. The man said in NYC we have to mash our own. This man was a doctor. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Tejas I too raised some possums.
To this day I will not harm one. Shalom


----------



## Tejas

They are cute, but BOY do they smell!


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Tejas I too raised some possums.
> To this day I will not harm one. Shalom


Strange coming from a horse person. At my place possums are shot on sight...any reduction in the chance of EPM helps.

Shalom, y'all...


----------



## texasgal

Welcome LovesMyDunnBoy and Endiku!

*1. High Plains
2. Northwest*
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson county
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell county - Killeen
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. don't care how cute a 'possum or a **** is .. it's dead on my place. 

Mexican food.. Chuy's ... it's sooooo good when done right. Why do folks in, um, IOWA or WV want to take you out for Mexican food when you visit. It's their ONLY mexican place in town and it tastes like a Patio TV Dinner ... blech!

Thursday .. I'll be sure to post pictures of my Chuy's lunches (we get them catered here at work .. yummmmmmm)

dba .. Do you read Hebrew as well? (With or without the Texas accent.. hehe)


----------



## ThursdayNext

texasgal said:


> Mexican food.. Chuy's ... it's sooooo good when done right. Why do folks in, um, IOWA or WV want to take you out for Mexican food when you visit. It's their ONLY mexican place in town and it tastes like a Patio TV Dinner ... blech!
> 
> Thursday .. I'll be sure to post pictures of my Chuy's lunches (we get them catered here at work .. yummmmmmm)


Sigh...at least I won't have to look at pictures of the Nacho Car...

The last time I had "mexican food" in New England, it was tasteless - yes, tasteless - carne asada. I don't know how they can suck all the flavor out of carne asada.

The time before that, I ordered fajitas, and they brought me the obligatory sizzling iron plate...loaded with 33% oil-covered undercooked onions, 33% massive slabs of green peppers in the same oil-covered undercooked state, and 33% - brace yourselves - slices of meat from a* pot roast.* And two (2) of the little corn tortillas. And no guac, cheese, or sour cream.


----------



## texasgal

There is a new Mexican place at the marina on Lake Conroe. We had the seafood enchiladas Sat night. It was shrimp and CRAWFISH with spicy sour cream pepper sauce .. guac, and pico.

Oh and Ceviche with mango ....

It was absolutely delightful.


----------



## texasgal

Here are a couple pics of my pound puppy. We adopted him last month. He's a lab cross of some kind .. (some times he looks suspiciously like a dauschund.. lol)

We started agility class last week .. he's so a high energy, extremely smart, goof ball!


----------



## texasgal

*Day Jun 12 *








94°FHigh
*Isolated T-Storms*

Chance of rain: 30% 


*I'm ISOLATED .. now give me some THUNDER STORMS! *


----------



## QOS

I have been busy with some big ol' wedding cakes - brides in Texas like BIG cakes. :lol: I didn't see this thread so now I am here.

I live in Jefferson County in Area 5. I am 30 miles from the coast and endured Hurricane Rita and Ike. That is before I bought the horses though. I have two QH's - Biscuit N Honey and Sargent San Peppy. 

I have them stabled at a local Arabian ranch and ride with a wide variety of breeds! Arabians, Quarabs, Tennessee Walkers, Paints, etc. We mostly trail ride but also are conditioning for endurance if I can ever get the cajones for it!!

As for being from Texas - there is NO place like Texas. You can have the coast, the piney forest, the plains, the Hill Country (OMG the HC is just fabulous) the desert and the tropics. Texas has something for everyone.

We have a large beautiful synagog here in Beaumont. I have visited it with my former boss...absolutely stunning. Lots of wonderful Jewish people here...they are the same as everyone else!

We like to ride at the beach, Tyrrell Park in Beaumont, Ebenezer Park in Jasper at Sam Rayburn Lake, Pundt Park and McKinney Roughs. Hoping to get out to more places. As for riding in Texas Heat...suck it up, put on a cool vest, a yarmulke (looks like one anyway!!!) in your hat or helmet, a Frogg Togg cloth around your neck and head out in the morning or evening. 

I am going riding at 1:00 PM today - heat be damned....Biscuit and I have a date!


----------



## nuisance

Had a nice storm come thru last night. Dropped a fair amount of rain. It's 11:17am, and i tlooks like 9pm at night, thundering..... just waiting for the rain!!!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the thread QOS.


----------



## dbarabians

Hey with over 3,000 acres and about 350 - 400 of it wooded I would be killing possums and racoons all day every day.
Besides we have a policy here on the place if you kill it you eat it.
I think that if you live north of the Red River or east of Houston you should limit your Mexican food to Taco Bell.
Yes Texas Gal I do read Hebrew, Arabic too.
Faceman Shalom yall is the message on my cell phone!
Have a great day everyone. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. my husband has a tattoo with a Hebrew blessing under it. I was going to post a pic.

LOL .. Taco Bell.


----------



## Endiku

Ah yes... my favorite of all mexican foods is the Tamale, but only when made right. We get them from a hispanic woman on our neighborhood who- I'm seriouse- must pluck them out of heaven itself. Went up to our family in Missouri and was served tamales....out of a can. Those should be outlawed >.>


----------



## ThursdayNext

texasgal said:


> There is a new Mexican place at the marina on Lake Conroe. We had the seafood enchiladas Sat night. It was shrimp and CRAWFISH with spicy sour cream pepper sauce .. guac, and pico.
> 
> Oh and Ceviche with mango ....
> 
> It was absolutely delightful.


I H8 you...


----------



## texasgal

Don't be a hater, Thursday ... be a VISITER! Come see me!


----------



## nuisance

I LOVE it when the Hispanic Churches are doing fund raisers! Every little mexican lady in town is making tamales!!!!


----------



## Kayella

Endiku said:


> Ah yes... my favorite of all mexican foods is the Tamale, but only when made right. We get them from a hispanic woman on our neighborhood who- I'm seriouse- must pluck them out of heaven itself. Went up to our family in Missouri and was served tamales....out of a can. Those should be outlawed >.>


I recently tried canned tamales. Never. Again. Ever. I was sick for two days :evil:


----------



## Endiku

Aren't they terrible? I gagged and spit mine back out. And they call spam bad.


----------



## Kayella

I actually like deviled ham! Which I think is kinda similar to spam.


----------



## ThursdayNext

hehehe...I remember when my ex-husband's aunt got her housekeeper to teach her how to make tamales. The husband (of the aunt) came home to find her with a big old hog's head in the kitchen sink, and her *brushing its teeth* because, as she said, she couldn't deal with how nasty they were.

Now, you tell a story like that in New England, and no one understands it - and even if you're willing to spend the 30 minutes explaining the back-story, they just go "Oh, Tall Texan Stories...they're so wonderful and colorful, aren't they?"


----------



## texasgal

Sad sad folks .. they IMAGINE it's Tall Tales ... we LIVE it!

YeeeHaw ...


----------



## Kayella

I remember last summer when we were cleaning up my dad's land in Kempner(during the drought/burn ban), I flipped over a piece of trailer skirting to throw it in the trash pile. No big deal, right? Until we were met with this little dude:










Its butt was literally the size of a kiwi, and just as hairy. My mom was freaking, I thought it was cool, and my dad scooped it up with the rake and tossed it on the neighbor's property. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Oh and a brown one too! They can have nasty little dispositions! 

DH is arachnophobic so nothing with 8 legs is allowed to live, but I think spiders are cool.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Kayella said:


> I remember last summer when we were cleaning up my dad's land in Kempner(during the drought/burn ban), I flipped over a piece of trailer skirting to throw it in the trash pile. No big deal, right? Until we were met with this little dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its butt was literally the size of a kiwi, and just as hairy. My mom was freaking, I thought it was cool, and my dad scooped it up with the rake and tossed it on the neighbor's property. :lol:


Good grief, is that a tarantula? I've only seen the ones with stripy legs.


----------



## Kayella

Yeah it's a tarantula  This was also after a GIANT centipede came crawling out of the ground. Some of those guys are poisonous too, so that one kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Tejas

Geeeze. We have those near my house so I hear. The neighbors talk of them.. I have YET to encounter one. I'm sure I will not be prepared..


----------



## Endiku

that is one big spider. I'm not a huge fan of them, though I do love nice tarantula. I have 6 pet millipedes though, and think they're gorgeous XD so fluffy!

I dont see many spiders/large creepy crawlies in my area. Just neon dragonflies, bananna spiders (occasionally. Those are huge!), baby alligators, and LOTS of snakes. Eeesh. Just last week I killed a 3 foot long Copper Head that decided to make camp in our feed room. The biggest we've ever found was a 5 1/2 foot copper though, and he killed one of our yearlings >.>

Add that to the coral snakes, and I'm just not a huge reptile fan anymore XD


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Ok, everyone I was wanting to know if anyone would help this guy out. Located around Austin Texas, someone NEEDS to buy him. I tried, but she's unwilling to lower the price and I'm only 16 so I can only work part time. It would take me some time to be able to afford to buy him, AND be able to transport him to Abilene. I'm going down there in possibly a month, but I'm hoping someone will take this poor guy... And if you wanted I would love to buy him from you once I save the money.. But of course that's up to you. these are all her ads

austin all for sale / wanted classifieds "Kid rideing gelding " - craigslist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Just a couple weeks ago my boss had taken his kids to the playground. He found a baby copperhead slithering its way to the playground, and snatched it up by the head real quick. The snake was able to reach around and got a fang in his finger tip. So he went to Good Ol'(Horrible) Bayshore, and it took 3 hours to get the anti-venom. Can you believe none of the nurses there had dealt with a venomous snake bite before?! Now it looks like he may lose that nail from his left index finger. :/


----------



## BarrelBunny

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Ok, everyone I was wanting to know if anyone would help this guy out. Located around Austin Texas, someone NEEDS to buy him. I tried, but she's unwilling to lower the price and I'm only 16 so I can only work part time. It would take me some time to be able to afford to buy him, AND be able to transport him to Abilene. I'm going down there in possibly a month, but I'm hoping someone will take this poor guy... And if you wanted I would love to buy him from you once I save the money.. But of course that's up to you. these are all her ads
> 
> austin all for sale / wanted classifieds "Kid rideing gelding " - craigslist
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would, but we dont have any room at the moment... :l
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I'm too far away and too young to work a lot.. I was hoping someone could.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

went riding in Beaumont this morning. Sun was out but supposed to have showers in the early afternoon. About 2 miles from the trailer we could feel the temp drop and a nice breeze blowing. We could see dark clouds to the west and by the time we left the park it was getting dark to the south and west. Just before we got to the barn (an 8 mile haul) it was starting to have raindrops and blowing. Got Biscuit into his pasture and it started plopping huge drops. We got up to the front and on the washrack and the skies opened up and it was pouring buckets and blowing rain sideways. The barn manager said it had already done that once there. Within 20 minutes it had stopped and was sun shining with blue skies. LOL As they always say...if you don't like the weather in Texas - wait 15 minutes - it is bound to change.


----------



## Endiku

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Ok, everyone I was wanting to know if anyone would help this guy out. Located around Austin Texas, someone NEEDS to buy him. I tried, but she's unwilling to lower the price and I'm only 16 so I can only work part time. It would take me some time to be able to afford to buy him, AND be able to transport him to Abilene. I'm going down there in possibly a month, but I'm hoping someone will take this poor guy... And if you wanted I would love to buy him from you once I save the money.. But of course that's up to you. these are all her ads
> 
> austin all for sale / wanted classifieds "Kid rideing gelding " - craigslist
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I've seen these ads before and I'm sorry but I don't know who would buy that animal. His rider is disgusting and his bit is literally hanging out of his mouth which means he probably has teeth problems from it hitting him constantly. He's braced in all of the pictures (I would be too! Geez) and walking like a giraffe. The only thing he has going for him is that he must have the patience of a saint to not knock her off. Paying $1200 for someone else's mistakes is just rediculous x] with the economy the way it is around here, you could buy a broke, sound, safe horse for under $800!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Endiku said:


> I've seen these ads before and I'm sorry but I don't know who would buy that animal. His rider is disgusting and his bit is literally hanging out of his mouth which means he probably has teeth problems from it hitting him constantly. He's braced in all of the pictures (I would be too! Geez) and walking like a giraffe. The only thing he has going for him is that he must have the patience of a saint to not knock her off. Paying $1200 for someone else's mistakes is just rediculous x] with the economy the way it is around here, you could buy a broke, sound, safe horse for under $800!


The only reason why I would get him is to put some weight on him and get that poor thing outta there! xD I wouldn't want her riding me, either! Then I would resell him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Exactly what I wanted to do, she's had him 2 years she said. She wouldn't work with me on the price which was stupid IMHO..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Honestly, I'd take him. For $300 and that's it.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'd take the approach of, "Hey, you're horses are dang poor and you've already posted incriminating evidence of that for the world. You aren't selling him in the many months you've posted him, so how about taking $$ before someone calls the sheriff?"

And then leave it at that.


----------



## Kayella

ThirteenAcres said:


> I'd take the approach of, "Hey, you're horses are dang poor and you've already posted incriminating evidence of that for the world. You aren't selling him in the many months you've posted him, so how about taking $$ before someone calls the sheriff?"
> 
> And then leave it at that.


Exactly. Plus it'd be a three hour drive for me, just to get there. Oh, but I could visit my grandma while we're up there! :lol:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

It would be a four hour drive for me haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I'll have to talk with my parents about it. We already have two, but one is too old to ride, and the other is an absolute snob. Then I have my baby that I'll be getting in two months. So I'll be paying for and feeding two horses. I would like a rideable horse, though.


----------



## texasgal

*Adding QOS to the list.*


*1. High Plains
2. Northwest
*LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson county
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell county - Killeen
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## dbarabians

The list is growing Texasgal.
Good job and great idea.
we got a little rain last night so that will probably be it for a few months.
It didn't even rain enough to get muddy.
It is very humid though. Maybe now we should all post the daily heat to determine who has the bragging rights that day. LOL Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

It is holding at 93 right now here. Was 86 a few hours ago. >_<


----------



## nuisance

94 degrees with 46% humid. I haven't been out side since i got to work this morning. Thank god for air conditioning and in door jobs! Lol


----------



## Kayella

91 degrees with 66% humidity - heat index 104 degrees F


----------



## Endiku

92 with 56% humidity x]


----------



## texasgal

Hey all ... I just know it's warm out there!

We got good rain tues eve.

Tori .. whatcha doin' saturday?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Nothing special. Probably playing with my colt. What's on your mind??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hubby is going to be busy with his son .. thought I'd come out and finally meet you.


----------



## dbarabians

I think I saw that it was 94 and humid.
It will really be messed up if Faceman post like a 110.
Doesn't he live in some foriegn country? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Foreign country? Like Oklahoma?


----------



## dbarabians

Hey even Faceman has enough pride not to live in Oklahoma.
Lets not insult his intelligence. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

If anyone knows of a ranch that uses the 86 brand on the left shoulder and an 0 on the left hip please let me know.
The mare that recently foaled and was chased into my yard by a 4 wheeler has those brands.
She is a sorrel QH and well trained. She is a very nice mare.
looks to be cowbred.
They told me they bought her at the horse sale in Mesquite and that she came from a ranch in south Texas. She was sold due to the drought.
She is a well trained horse and was probably used as a broodmare.
If I knew the county I could find out who owned the brand.
But with 254 counties in Texas that is **** near impossible.
Any info would be appreciated.
I would also like to make sure she was not stolen. 
Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> Hubby is going to be busy with his son .. thought I'd come out and finally meet you.


=D

Kayella is talking about coming in from Pasadena as well for the weekend. 

That would be awesome!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Hey, hey! I find that highly insulting dbarabians.

I don did got mi edjumicashon from ona dem leernin places. Did mi ma an pa reel proud like. I evn walkt cros tha stayg by mishelf an all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

LOL ^^ nice accent! :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

What's up ya'll? I'm checking in from work again.  Looking forward to Sunday Funday at my barn with the horses. How is everyone? Im wearing long sleeves in the office today. It is COLD in here!


----------



## texasgal

Always wear long sleeves in here .. (procedure area in the hospital)

They keep it cold.


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses

Hay hay hay, I'm late but oh well.
Hi I'm Emily
I live in Houston
I have two amazing horses(an egytian arabian&ottb)
I currently have them on a 10 acre farm with about 20 other horses.
I have no idea what else to say so like, yeah.


----------



## texasgal

Hi Emily .. welcome to our little party!


----------



## aggiegirl14

dbarabians said:


> If anyone knows of a ranch that uses the 86 brand on the left shoulder and an 0 on the left hip please let me know.
> The mare that recently foaled and was chased into my yard by a 4 wheeler has those brands.
> She is a sorrel QH and well trained. She is a very nice mare.
> looks to be cowbred.
> They told me they bought her at the horse sale in Mesquite and that she came from a ranch in south Texas. She was sold due to the drought.
> She is a well trained horse and was probably used as a broodmare.
> If I knew the county I could find out who owned the brand.
> But with 254 counties in Texas that is **** near impossible.
> Any info would be appreciated.
> I would also like to make sure she was not stolen.
> Shalom


There are a lot of counties in Texas, I would start with yours and ask them how you should proceed. Maybe they can contact some for you.


----------



## Tejas

Hey Em! Welcome! Someone get that girl a drink so she can catch up!


----------



## outnabout

hisangelonly said:


> Does anyone want to ride right now? Like right now? Lol I live in burleson. I have an arena with lights we can ride in. I'm super bored and want to ride. If anyone wants to ride let me know! [email protected].
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hisangelonly, hey here we are again! Me no truck, you no trailer. Which side of I35 are you on? If you are on the east side, maybe I'll just ride my mare over to your place sometime  Well, not really because I don't trust some drivers around here.
I never have anyone to ride with because where I board they work cutting horses and there isn't really any leisure riding time for those guys. We are on a nice property with covered arena and some nice pasture to ride in, but only about 4 acres. The trainer at my old place, same area, found this place and moved along with his horses as well as another man who owns my mare's herd, so I am moving with them. They are my horse family.
Anyway, how about you come over here sometime and you can ride my mare and I'll ask my trainer if I can ride one of the cutting mares? That is if you ride western. Then you won't be bored anymore and will have someone to ride with


----------



## outnabout

Checking back in, glad to see new Texans! As for Oklahoma, well, not my favorite state either, but I must say I have done some awesome hiking/backpacking/camping in the southeastern part of the state, Ouachita Mountains. And there are the Ouachita and Ozarks in Arkansas. Will be traveling to the Gila Wilderness in New Mexico for a pack trip this coming November, too, that is if it doesn't all burn down as it has been on fire for about a month now. 
We got rain here in Tarrant County early this morning around 5 a.m., about 1/2 an inch. Earlier this week it was cool (70-80 degrees) and overcast for a couple of days. Nice. 
And just have to say that the way I handle the heat is to stay out of AC as much as possible. I keep my house thermostat on 78 and am outside a lot. I work a part-time medical job when not teaching and freeze my tail off when there at the hospital! I would much rather be too warm than cold!
These days I'm loving not having to work everyday and can be my sweaty, dusty self and not have to style my hair )


----------



## nuisance

One of my trail riding friends, posted on Facebook, her horse, trailer and all her tack was stollen. She stated that she heard that the thief was headed to Conroe or Humbolt. Thought I'd pass it along to you Texas peeps. She has pics of the horse and trailer on the FB page. I added the photos on the "stolen horses" thread on FH. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/texastrailride/


----------



## Duren

Burleson-ish peeps - I'll be picking up my trailer in a few weeks. We should plan a get together!

I'm in Alvarado


----------



## outnabout

Duren said:


> Burleson-ish peeps - I'll be picking up my trailer in a few weeks. We should plan a get together!
> 
> I'm in Alvarado


Absolutely! Just let us know when! I will be looking for a good used truck this fall, too.


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> One of my trail riding friends, posted on Facebook, her horse, trailer and all her tack was stollen. She stated that she heard that the thief was headed to Conroe or Humbolt. Thought I'd pass it along to you Texas peeps. She has pics of the horse and trailer on the FB page. I added the photos on the "stolen horses" thread on FH.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/texastrailride/


Is the man pictured with the horse on FB page the thief?
What a nightmare!


----------



## Duren

No, the post says thats the girls BF...


----------



## spurstop

ThursdayNext said:


> I was at a dinner party several years ago, and we were talking about some person who wasn't there who hadn't been doing all that well lately, and I observed that this person looked like they'd been rode hard and put away wet.
> 
> And EVERY OTHER PERSON at that party glared at me with naked revulsion in their eyes, so I said "What?" and that's when I found out that they have that saying in Wisconsin BUT - I swear it - that "rode hard/put away wet" isn't about poorly treating your HORSES...it's about...ugh....WOMEN. Then it was *my* turn to be all revolted, because I'm thinking "what kind of people even HAVE a saying like that?"
> 
> I feel like I've been exiled to live among savages for the last decade...


Sweetheart, even in Texas that is exactly what that means.


----------



## WyldBlu

So, I am out here in the Seguin, McQueeney area and am in desperate need of a new farrier. My old farrier, who is actually a young kid, but a good farrier, who has been through school for it and still apprentices with more experienced farriers...has disappeared. He is usually pretty reliable but totally flaked today. Can't even reach him on the phone. Hope he is ok! BUT, I put off having the horses trimmed (they are both barefoot), for a couple of weeks after my husband's truck broke down and cost an arm and a leg to fix...and now my gelding, especially, REALLY needs a trim...quick. Anyone know a reliable, good but not too expensive farrier in the nearby area who could come out soon??

-Blu-


----------



## Endiku

Did anyone else get rain today? It started out a sunny 99 degrees today, then while I was working (well more like goofing off with...) Sour, it suddenly started pouring buckets! We must of gotten a good six inches in less than 45 minutes  one word from me...

HALLALUJIA!


----------



## texasgal

Meeeeee! We just had beautiful rain!


----------



## nuisance

It's raining as we speek!  Has been for a little over an hour. Not heavy, but it's wet!


----------



## nuisance

This has the pic of the man last seen with her horse. The horse was stabled at his barn.


----------



## Sharpie

Got a little rain down here, not much more than enough to make it humid as hell, but it's better than nothing. Now if we could just get some of those buckets you've got elsewhere. Makes for an easy ride though when it's hot enough that the horses figure it's too much work to be stupid.


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses

It didn't rain today. :c


----------



## texasgal

Hello my Texas Friends!

Got some more much needed rain Saturday night and looking forward to some more in the next day or two .. It does grass seed some good!

We'll take what we can get.

I'm going to look at a little gelding for my daughter tomorrow ... *wink*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

nuisance said:


> This has the pic of the man last seen with her horse. The horse was stabled at his barn.


I board my horses in Conroe and do shows there too I'll definitely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Duren

All the stolen stuff was found btw


----------



## Kayella

Duren said:


> All the stolen stuff was found btw


Including the horse and trailer?


----------



## Duren

...yes


----------



## Kayella

Well that's awesome! Was he in the custody of that man? Where/how was he found?


----------



## Duren

Dunno, just saw it posted on FB


----------



## BarrelBunny

That's amazing!  ...and I'm getting a new horse this week too... :wink: lol technically she's not new because I trained her, but she'll be "mine" this week 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

No Texan in their right mind ever complains about the rain.
I'm with Texasgal I will take what I can get whenever we get it.
I have heard a saying years ago that rain should be like sex you should never know how long it is going to last or how many inches you are going to get. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

dbarabians said:


> No Texan in their right mind ever complains about the rain.
> I'm with Texasgal I will take what I can get whenever we get it.
> I have heard a saying years ago that rain should be like sex you should never know how long it is going to last or how many inches you are going to get. Shalom


_Posted via Mobile Device_

****! If that is like sex, I choose the rain. 

I'm enjoying the little bouts of thunderstorms. 

Guess it made momma horse frisky. She opened the back gate last night and let herself out into the big pasture with the herd. Hehe


----------



## texasgal

Goodbye Earl .. that rooster is going to die...


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oh my!


----------



## dbarabians

Oh #@#$ no.
What kind of blood thirsty fowl are you raising Texasgal?
This calls for revenge!
I have a policy around here if I feed you you cannot bite, kick, scratch or in any way attack me. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

He grabbed a chick by the head this morning and was shaking it .. I grabbed him by the neck .. he got me..

Today is his last day on the planet ..


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I'm with you dba .. I don't put up with nasty critters.. He ticked me off when he grabbed that chick .. I should have done a better job grabbing him .. but either way, I'm not putting up with a roo that would attack a chick ..

He's a gonner.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you do need to handle this accordingly.
Then we the members of this thread need to do damage control.
All those Northern elites already think we all go to cockfights every weekend. LOL
Texasgal that picture just set Texas residents back 25 years. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Oh dba .. what do we care what the northern elites think ... WE all know we ONLY go to cockfights on the THIRD saturday of the month .. **rolls eyes**

Seriously .. EVERY weekend??? Our roos have to have time to recover from their wounds .... *mumble, mumble mumble*

hehe


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I just can't stand hearing those dead beat roo stories. Takes one night to be a father, but takes a lifetime to be a /dad/. Lol

So are we invited over for rooster dumplings?


----------



## texasgal

Oh, Tori, I just had a GREAT idea!! I'll bring him to YOU tonight!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

The rooster or the dumplin's? Lol 

You could throw him in my pasture but the fox will get him. Can't have him beating up my prized Easter Eggers. Haha


----------



## texasgal

But but .. THAT is what he does best!


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> Oh dba .. what do we care what the northern elites think ...


Back during the oil shortage in 1973 when the government imposed the 55 mph speed limit, our favorite bumper sticker in Texas was "Drive 70 and Freeze a Yankee"...:lol:

Then, when the recession in the early 80's hit the Northeast hard, all those yankees moved to Texas - mostly Houston. I hated that...they moved to Houston because they couldn't find work in the Northeast, and then complained about the weather and everything else while drawing a good paycheck in Houston. Ingrates...:twisted:


----------



## nuisance

You know the difference between a Yankee, and a damned Yankee don't ya?
A Yankee comes down to visit. A damned Yankee, comes down to stay! 

I married a damned Yankee!!!


----------



## Kayella

It poured today. Woo rain!


----------



## WyldBlu

Still in desperate need of a good farrier in the Seguin area! Anyone know of someone??


----------



## texasgal

Had a fun little visit with ThirteenAcres and her critters this evening ......


----------



## EmilyLovesHorses

The one day I didn't want it to rain, -.-


----------



## texasgal

We got rain too .... yay!


----------



## texasgal

Soooooooooooooooo .. 

I've got a friend who is looking for a particular type, bred, and color QH colt. Very specific. We thought we found one last month in North Texas but the guy turned out to be a freakin' liar.

I've located another in North Arkansas and have convinced her that we are going. We've gotten multiple pics of one particular colt and pedigrees of sire and dam and he fits the bill for her.

While we're up there, I'm going to try several started ranch horses off the same ranch .. hoping to bring one home for hubby (yeah, sure .. it'll be mine .. hehe)..

I don't want to post pics of this guy in open forum for critiques, but I wanted to share him. 




























We're a little excited about our trip. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm so glad you guys came! I was worried you were disappointed in your visit. 

I am rather shy on first meet and greet and I didn't want to look like an idiot chasing Gulliver around the pasture. Haha >_<

And then the dead chicken incident. The owner informed me he knew the chickens had been eaten and that they were bringing in new wire and such to try again. 

So fingers crossed. We are live trapping for foxes this week!


----------



## texasgal

I think J~ was a little disappointed, but it was good to see his behavior. I want to come back out .. and this time let you catch him first so I can see him caught and with J~ .. It happens .. and it is an issue with him, so it was good to see! Not a problem.

Chickens die ... everything wants to eat a chicken .. Ha!

You didn't seem shy at all .. we'll do it again!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I am going to actually stall he and Holly up for the next week or so and work with them both. 

Side note: I stayed for several hours after you guys left and cold hosed Holly's leg. No heat today and no limping. Just a little scuff. Thank goodness!


----------



## texasgal

That bay mare is a freakin' ... FREAK .. lol. She's very pretty but ... just dam!

Yup .. I'd dry lot him if he were mine and if he wanted ANYTHING to eat, grass, hay, feed .. he would have to come to me and let me put a halter on .. pretty soon he'll be nickering at the sight of a halter.. lol.

Little devil... hehe


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> Soooooooooooooooo ..
> 
> I've got a friend who is looking for a particular type, bred, and color QH colt. Very specific. We thought we found one last month in North Texas but the guy turned out to be a freakin' liar.
> 
> I've located another in North Arkansas and have convinced her that we are going. We've gotten multiple pics of one particular colt and pedigrees of sire and dam and he fits the bill for her.
> 
> While we're up there, I'm going to try several started ranch horses off the same ranch .. hoping to bring one home for hubby (yeah, sure .. it'll be mine .. hehe)..
> 
> I don't want to post pics of this guy in open forum for critiques, but I wanted to share him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a little excited about our trip. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Holy butt muscles batman!


----------



## Endiku

texasgal said:


> Soooooooooooooooo ..
> 
> I've got a friend who is looking for a particular type, bred, and color QH colt. Very specific. We thought we found one last month in North Texas but the guy turned out to be a freakin' liar.
> 
> I've located another in North Arkansas and have convinced her that we are going. We've gotten multiple pics of one particular colt and pedigrees of sire and dam and he fits the bill for her.
> 
> While we're up there, I'm going to try several started ranch horses off the same ranch .. hoping to bring one home for hubby (yeah, sure .. it'll be mine .. hehe)..
> 
> I don't want to post pics of this guy in open forum for critiques, but I wanted to share him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're a little excited about our trip. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


*drools*


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and I know he just looks bay in these pics, but he is a bay roan ...


----------



## dbarabians

That is going to be one very nice well built horse.
Almost makes me want to change my name to DBquarterhorses.
No. I can't give up my hot blooded Arabs.
Maybe when I'm Faceman's age. NOT!!! Shalom


----------



## texasgal

He is kinda cute, huh? I'll keep my arab too ... *wink*


----------



## texasgal

Good day, my Texas Friends.

Looks like we're in for a hot weekend in my area .. Anybody got plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tia And Pretty

Ohhh I just found this! I am in Grayson County... 

I have 3 horses I board in my small town only 5 minutes away from me

Very nice to see other people from Texas<3


----------



## texasgal

Hey Tia .. welcome to our thread..


----------



## Tia And Pretty

Thanks! ^^ I just kinda had to jump in... Or I'd never meet the other Texans


----------



## Sharpie

Got some GOOD rain today! Enough to really soak everything, it's fantastic!


----------



## texasgal

Well, Texas folk, I hope ya'll are staying cool! 

I certainly would like for Debby to come visit, but it looks like they are doubting that again!

I.WANT. RAIN .....


----------



## ThirteenAcres

More rain wouldn't hurt me one bit!

Lots to do today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oh! Also! Anyone have some ideas for a sign I'm painting to help people find my barn? I'm not sure on a specific logo yet. Hmmm

Thirteen Acres is the name of my barn. So any ideas are welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, I got DD15 on a plane to Nantucket this afternoon. She loves this trip.. it's cooler and very pretty and laid back. She'll spend 3 weeks with her dad...


----------



## texasgal

Less than two weeks until Arkansas....


----------



## ThirteenAcres

104 today. o_o

On another note, I think my little filly is a bit inbred. >_< 

How bad are half siblings two gens back? Argh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and today is George Michael's 49th birthday .. *wink* (Now ya'll know something else about me...)


----------



## texasgal

TA .. that's not bad at all .. it's not uncommon to breed half siblings .. or even a father to a daughter..

I don't know that I would do it, but some of the greatest breeders did it to establish their lines.. ????

No worries.


----------



## dbarabians

I bought a mare that is a 1/2 sister to my stallion specifically to breed back to him.
All their foals have been black rabicano very correct with good arab type.
Linebreeding is used to set type and conformation.
However there is a stallion that is so heavily inbred to Impressive that its scary. His name is Sure Im Kiddin. Impressive was inbred to Three Bars.
This horse has to be 80-90% Impressive bred.
Today it is 101*. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok. That makes me feel a bit better then. I've never owned a horse that was that closely line bred, so I wasn't sure at first.

I guess the stud had qualities they liked? I haven't looked him up specifically yet. She's HEAVILY running bred. Hoping she'll grow up big and fast.

And yeah, being that heavily Impressive bred would scare the crap out of me. But awesome that they have such correct, pretty foals. I love a rabicano horse. I've only owned one in my life but she was a gorgeous strawberry rabicano roan with the ring tail. 

Mean as all heck, though.


----------



## dbarabians

People freak out sometimes over linebreeding or inbreeding.
The morgan breed descended from 1 horse., TB from 3, so did a lot of other breeds.
think about it when the Kiger mustangs were discovered there were only 27 of them. They were split into two areas 20 in an area 7 in another.
Now there are several hundred of them.
I'm not advocating that linebreeding is always a good idea, Its not as long as you are careful when selecting the indiduals you can get great results. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

ThirteenAcres said:


> 104 today. o_o
> 
> On another note, I think my little filly is a bit inbred. >_<
> 
> How bad are half siblings two gens back? Argh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes just heard on TV news that it was 104 here too.
No breeze or wind either. I'm only riding in the early morning
these days.


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> Less than two weeks until Arkansas....


Are you driving through the. DFW area? If so you are welcome to stop by. My horses are not too far off I35 just south of Ft. Worth.


----------



## dbarabians

We got up to 104 today also.
anyone get any hotter? If so you get the bragging rights. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We'll be taking 59 straight to Texarkana. It'll be a whirlwind trip ... just to pick up a horse or two ...


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> We'll be taking 59 straight to Texarkana. It'll be a whirlwind trip ... just to pick up a horse or two ...


Oh, OK. Maybe some other time.


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add EmilyLovesHorses, tiffrmcoy, Tia And Pretty. Welcome! *

*1. High Plains
2. Northwest
*LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson county
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell county - Killeen
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston


----------



## texasgal

And a repost of the map:










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## texasgal

Well, my friend sent the deposit on her colt last night. We're traveling to Arkansas on the 7th. I guess since it is official now, I can share where we are going etc.

www.perrymanranches.com

She is getting a foundation QH colt. Bay roan. Hancock/Driftwood lines.

Mr Perryman has been a doll to work with.. He has answered every question and sent every picture we have asked for.

He's also got some started youngsters that I'm going to try while I'm there. My plan is to return with a horse that will eventually be my husband's riding horse. My prospects are a black, brown, or gray 2yo geldings, bay and red roan 3yo mares, palomino 4yo gelding.

I get to ride all of them when we get there. It would be nice to have another horse in the trailer for the little newly weaned guy for the 12 hour ride home ..

I love those Hancock bred horses .. 

So, there it is.


----------



## texasgal

Baby Daddy


----------



## texasgal

Baby Momma's Daddy


----------



## ThirteenAcres

The ickle weanling can be kept company with that little black/roan blue eyed colt. XD


----------



## texasgal

I know ... isn't he a doll? I just don't want a baby ...

Unless you want me to pick him up for you .. *wink*


----------



## nuisance

OOOHHHHH PURTY!!! LOL 
Love me some big ole QH butts!!! 
I'll be looking forward to the pics!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> I know ... isn't he a doll? I just don't want a baby ...
> 
> Unless you want me to pick him up for you .. *wink*


Hahaha. I'll be a collector of babies for 3 years until they are ready to break!! Don't tempt me!

...So what kind of $$'s are on those babies? >_<


----------



## texasgal

1000-1500


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Not bad! I think I'm gonna have to put that off, though. Kayella has convinced me to buy a foal in utero for 2013 that's a half or full sibling to her colt. So I better stave off my cravings for now. XD


----------



## kctop72

Hello from Collin County! We have a pinto mare, a breeding stock paint mare, a QH gelding and a tennessee walker and we have 4 dogs. We lease a barn a few miles away and keep our horses there. It's on 30 acres with back country roads and open fields, a small indoor arena for those rainy days!

Love those hancock roan babies, they are just beautiful!


----------



## texasgal

Hey kctop .. welcome to our little family!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks texasgal. It's been a while since I was on the forum last and I've missed hearing everyone's stories. Been trying to find a nice place to take my horses and go camping but now I think I'm gonna wait till September or October when it's a little cooler. However if anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate it!


----------



## texasgal

Cooler would be better.. definitely.

Some years back, we took the horses to someplace camping up north of Ft. Worth .. we just called it the "grasslands" .. I don't know where we were, actually .. it was fun though!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'd love for it to be cooler! As it is, I'm stuck inside waiting for it to cool off enough to go play.

Looking at conchos and rhinestones can be dangerous business for a Texas girl. o_o


----------



## Kayella

I know what you mean, Tori. I see bling and I'm just like, "I WANT!! @[email protected]"


----------



## texasgal

I'm not a big "blinger" .. but show me some boots or tack .... ruh roh..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I bought Roux a little black halter. We worked with it yesterday for a little while. He's still unsure about this whole handling bit until he's had a few minutes to settle down with some yummy feed out of your hand.

I have been very softly looping the cotton lead around his shoulder and encouraging him to walk forward with pressure. He's doing well with that. Got the halter on about halfway before he was no longer sure about it. 

He got his first bath and acted like he was dying. haha He immediately dropped down into the sand and rolled as if it were hot lava on him. -giggle-


----------



## texasgal

Poor abused baby .. a BATH?~?!?!? When it's 100+ degrees outside ... what horrible, terrible abuse!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

lol! Oh god, I know. All that cool water in this terrible heat. I bet it was excrutiating!!

To be honest, I wanted to get under that water hose. Abby was enjoying it a good bit, but anytime the water hit Roux, he was back in the sand writhing. lol


----------



## texasgal

That's like my puppy, Hank. We were at Agility class in Plantersville last night .. it was HOT and STILL .. so I kept trying to drag him under the sprinkler to cool off ... You'd have thought I was killing him .. LOL.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Silly animals. And yet all the horses are way happy enough to go wading through the gross pond to cool off. Sigh.

If I end up buying my land, I'm going to install one of those fountains in the middle of my pond and stock it with fish.


----------



## nuisance

I hear good things about the Grasslands. Lots of people go there. It's between Decatur and DFW area. Only about an hour from me. Everytime I attempt to go, something happens. Sometimes life gets in the way of my fun!


----------



## dbarabians

Yes Texasgal it is called the LBJ grasslands and is named for the only REAL Texan to be elected President.
A Democrat.
It is hotter than a HO house on dollar day. 102 and climbing. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We had a great day on Saturday .. Saturday night a northern blew in and we got wet and cold .. loaded horses in the rain at about 5am and went to the nearest gas station to dry off and change clothes .. lol.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Uggh. When is our next chance of rain? I didn't see any all week forcast.


----------



## texasgal

... no time soon......


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Anyone familiar with tricky registrations? >_<


----------



## texasgal

Ruh, roh ... define tricky....


----------



## nuisance

105 degrees, not a breeze blowing..... We're working on the house we just bought, 19.24 acres. The person we got the place from, showed up sunday with gas, was going to "burn the trash" he had trown in the ditch.... Which is a creek that runs thru it. We told him no, i don't think so! It's dry as a bone, and he has 5 gal gas to pour on a pile of trash. Not!!! So, when it cools, we have to dig the trash out of the ditch, and haul away. 
Men! Why do they thing gas and a lighter solve problems?!


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance I used to live in Witchita Falls and still own a house there.
I do like that wide open country up there.
In all my years there I never made it to Iowa Park. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Well, yesterday evening we had a tiny little cell pop up directly over our place and had about an hours worth of glorious rain.

I feel so blessed....


----------



## BarrelBunny

Last night we were having thunder storms with hail! Within 25 minutes, our backyard was soaked!  it was pretty amazing, if I do say so myself. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

DBA, Iowa Park, is just a small Wichita Falls! lol

We're moving in our new house next week, so..... it'll probably rain. Hope so anyway! It's getting dryer by the day out there. And the water levels are so low, they won't open the irrigation ditches, so no watering the grass/hay pastures!


----------



## bigbayboy

Can I join in?!?!
I'm from Brazoria County and I have a 19 yo TB gelding and 4 dogs.

This thread is awesome


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Welcome to the thread, BB!

I was out cold last night, so if we got any rain, I wasn't aware. It says thunderstorms for Sunday!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

So what are you guys working on with your horses??

I'm halter breaking my foal and retraining 3 mares.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Me and my TB gelding both are training to become mounted patrol in The Woodlands, TX!


----------



## Sharpie

Working on getting and staying fit for long rides in the heat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny

Introducing...
Bid On Jaz, aka, Jigaroo! (Don't ask... my dad came up with it. lol) I'm going to call her Jiggy for short.  She's my new barrel and pole horse. I have been training her for about 4 months now, and finally decided that I wanted her bad enough to trade my other barrel horse for her.  (Yes, I know, she's fat. :lol: I haven't seen her in about a month.)


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Congrats! She's really pretty!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Shes beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thanks!!


----------



## dbarabians

I like the way she is built. Good luck Shalom


----------



## BarrelBunny

Thank you!!


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> We had a great day on Saturday .. Saturday night a northern blew in and we got wet and cold .. loaded horses in the rain at about 5am and went to the nearest gas station to dry off and change clothes .. lol.


I remember those good old days!


----------



## outnabout

bigbayboy said:


> Can I join in?!?!
> I'm from Brazoria County and I have a 19 yo TB gelding and 4 dogs.
> 
> This thread is awesome


Welcome! I ride a 17-year old QH mare and also have a yearling colt who will be started in a couple years to be a trail mount for me. Oh, and four dogs too.


----------



## texasgal

Morning peeps! 

I'm starting to get excited about my trip. Mr Perryman has invited us to stay at the ranch, so we are going up next Friday .. will spend all day Saturday at the ranch, riding, looking at the mares and babies, the stallions, visiting etc. Then we'll load up early Sunday and drive home.

I'll take tons of pics and I'm sure we'll have a great time. I hope he has the perfect started horse for me to bring home "to DH" ... and I hope DH doesn't kill me when I show up with a horse... LOL.


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> Morning peeps!
> 
> I'm starting to get excited about my trip. Mr Perryman has invited us to stay at the ranch, so we are going up next Friday .. will spend all day Saturday at the ranch, riding, looking at the mares and babies, the stallions, visiting etc. Then we'll load up early Sunday and drive home.
> 
> I'll take tons of pics and I'm sure we'll have a great time. I hope he has the perfect started horse for me to bring home "to DH" ... and I hope DH doesn't kill me when I show up with a horse... LOL.


I think you need a nurse to go with you, for just in case! Where should I meet you?! lol


----------



## nuisance

Oh! Do you DFW and/or central TX people know about the "Horseman's Market Day" in Bryan, TX? Horseman's Market Day I saw something on my trailriding page about it on Facebook. It's a large flea market, everything horse related!!!! 8/18/12 8:30am to 2pm this year. Says, "No live animals of any kind are allowed" don't know if that just means people bringing dogs, or selling also. But, may be a place to line up some tack or whatever! I'm going to try to go. Just have to remember it for another 6=7 wks! lol


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. how cool is that .. ?


----------



## nuisance

That was pretty much my thought also! I knew ya'll would like it also!


----------



## texasgal

B/CS is about an hour from me..


----------



## nuisance

4 hrs from me, but i'm going anyway! Our tack selection here is horrible!


----------



## Duren

I swear Craigslist will be the end of me. I was browsing farm and garden last night at work because I was bored and found the cutest Clyde Cross mare for CHEAP. Ahhh, to call or not to call...


----------



## Kayella

Duren said:


> I swear Craigslist will be the end of me. I was browsing farm and garden last night at work because I was bored and found the cutest Clyde Cross mare for CHEAP. Ahhh, to call or not to call...


....It never hurts to call :lol:


----------



## Duren

Yes but calling leads to visiting...and of course the stable HAS to be in a city I drive through every day.

Clydesdale Cross

Might I mention I just lost a Clyde Cross mare in December. I'm wondering if thats why I like this girl so much.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, wow .. she is cute!


----------



## nuisance

I like her, Clydesdale colors, with QH body. I'd take her!


----------



## Kayella

Duren said:


> Yes but calling leads to visiting...and of course the stable HAS to be in a city I drive through every day.
> 
> Clydesdale Cross
> 
> Might I mention I just lost a Clyde Cross mare in December. I'm wondering if thats why I like this girl so much.


What a cute little chunk! You better go snatch her up!! :twisted:


----------



## kctop72

Wow, she is very nice.....


----------



## Duren

WTH you guys?!?!?! Some support system! I was counting on you finding something horribly wrong with her so I wont want to go look at her. Thanks a lot.


----------



## texasgal

WTH is wrong with YOU ???? Stop talking and CALL already!!

Bwa ha ha ha ha .....


----------



## Duren

As if i didnt already call...

Yeah...soo....going to see her saturday.

A hole in the head my friends, a hole in the head.


----------



## texasgal

You know you want to ......


----------



## dbarabians

Duren your on a Texas thread.
We believe in excess everything. If you want someone to discourage you talk to a Yankee.
Even if they say yes their accent will kill any urge. LOL Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Hehehe we're such instigators. But seriously, everything really is bigger and better in Texas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Duren said:


> Yes but calling leads to visiting...and of course the stable HAS to be in a city I drive through every day.
> 
> Clydesdale Cross
> 
> Might I mention I just lost a Clyde Cross mare in December. I'm wondering if thats why I like this girl so much.


Geez, no overanalyzing necessary. She looks like she needs you :lol:
Can't wait to hear how it goes on Saturday.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Good heavens, when did you EVER know a horse person to discourage another horse person from buying more tack or more horses?


----------



## ThursdayNext

And no, I ain't gonna count those "I bought a baby horse for my four year old so they could grow up together" as "horse people".


----------



## Kayella

Well, Gulliver finally got home safe and sound yesterday evening. Our two dimwits were so curious, prancing around everywhere and squealing. Then this afternoon, we sold Princess to a nice lady in Tomball to use to go on trail rides with her son. Bubba, who's been with Princess for the past 7-8 years, was torn. He was prancing, calling to her, and nearly ran after the trailer as it was going out the gate. They called to each other as Princess was hauled down the road. It was sad, I nearly cried. I'm just glad Bubba has Gully to keep him company now that Princess is gone.


----------



## kctop72

You can definitely tell these are Texans on this thread! But while we're on the subject of multiple horses, I have a dilema that I need some advice on. My husband gave me one of his mares last year that he didn't ride anymore because of multiple reasons and I already had a TWH gelding and a 2yo filly we were starting to saddle break. I decided to sell the gelding then we lost the filly to an ulcer/impaction (not quite sure which) and I never found the right home for my gelding. So now I'm retraining his mare b/c all she knew was go and he wants me to sell my other horse because he doesn't think I ride him enough. I do ride him at least once a week and have had him for 12 yrs but my mare needs more work than he does. Question is, how do y'all manage multiple horses, time, work, family????


----------



## outnabout

Kctop,
To answer your question about time management, for me it is a matter of priorities. I don't have big family responsibiities anymore, and if I did, I would have trouble with one horse, not to speak of multiple horses! The women I know who have children are from "horse families", where everyone is into riding. I work a job and a half, and take care of two horses, ride one regularly. That is what I do. Period. My house is not cleaned as regularly as it should be, I don't go out much, don't go to a health club, or other things that people do in their spare time. I wanted to take up yoga this summer, but there isn't time for it. As expensive and time-consuming as horses are, the pleasure I get from riding and being around horse people trumps anything else I may be missing out on :wink:


----------



## Faceman

kctop72 said:


> You can definitely tell these are Texans on this thread! But while we're on the subject of multiple horses, I have a dilema that I need some advice on. My husband gave me one of his mares last year that he didn't ride anymore because of multiple reasons and I already had a TWH gelding and a 2yo filly we were starting to saddle break. I decided to sell the gelding then we lost the filly to an ulcer/impaction (not quite sure which) and I never found the right home for my gelding. So now I'm retraining his mare b/c all she knew was go and he wants me to sell my other horse because he doesn't think I ride him enough. I do ride him at least once a week and have had him for 12 yrs but my mare needs more work than he does. Question is, how do y'all manage multiple horses, time, work, family????


 
Hire a yankee lackey...:wink:


----------



## kctop72

Thanks Outnabout! I know exactly what you mean about being around horses and horse people over anthing else! Got invited to the movies tomorrow night but I prefer to ride at night when it's a little cooler in the summer so probably not gonna make the movie.
My 20 yo just moved out of the house but I still have 2 teenage kids at home, one rides, the other doesn't but loves to rope (go figure). Same routine everyday get up and ready for work @ 5:30, go feed, work, home, back to the barn (feed, clean, ride) and I pass out between 11 and midnight!


----------



## kctop72

That's a thought Faceman but we're prideful Texans, I wouldn't hire out for some yankee to ride my horse


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I've discovered that multiple horses during the summer is much harder than in the cooler months. With limited daylight that's cool enough not to die, it is harder for me to work with all my horses.

I've pretty much taken to trying to alternate between days on who I work with and who I don't. I'll let you know how that works out! lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Is that THUNDER I hear???


----------



## dbarabians

Thirteen acres its late June in Texas. 
\What you are hearing may be a figment of your imagination.
If its not send it North.
After you have received it first . Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hey! The weather thing moved the thunderstorms to Saturday AND Sunday!! Who knows!!


----------



## outnabout

ThirteenAcres said:


> Hey! The weather thing moved the thunderstorms to Saturday AND Sunday!! Who knows!!


Hmmm... a glimmer of hope that we may get some of that.


----------



## Sharpie

We got RAIN!! Huzzah!

ETA: WOW! It just started coming down again out of nowhere. AND I got a ride in between this afternoon. Must have been my lucky day!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Now we got the blasted Texas heat up here in NE, Land of the Inefficient and Underpowered Air-Conditioner. My guy is down in NYC visiting his mom, and it was 100 there this afternoon, and the AC in her apartment is busted and the management won't be fixing it until Monday.

She's 93.

I said "You gotta get her out of there, this is dangerous" but they've got some notion that using fans is going to make it OK. If they were all 30 and used to this, that would be one super uncomfortable night. But she's 93, and he's pushing 60, and neither one of them with the sense that God gave little green apples, evidently...

Now I'm going to be sleeping light tonight thinking that there will be a call that she had to go to the hospital for heat-exhaustion.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Thursday, I really hope your guy's mother* did well through the night! I can't imagine not having air in this heat.

However, today it is a coooool 83 degrees thus far and calling for a 30% chance of thunderstorms for the next 3 days!!

I'm biting my fingernails waiting here to hear back from APHA. Seems like my new filly purchase has turned a bit complicated. =( I was given her half sister's papers instead of hers, and now the breeder is being difficult about correcting the situation.

Dam and Sire are DNA typed on file, so I'm trying to figure out if the APHA can DNA verify her as who she is and go ahead with registration. Sigh.

May be a pipe dream. I decided on her registered name, though, if all finally goes well. Breeder has promised to mail me correct papers, so there may be hope still. We shall see.

Need to make sure they don't fill out her color, because they obviously don't know what a blue roan is. >_< /end rant


----------



## Duren

ThirteenAcre - what registered name did you pick out? I need to send in my APHA filly's name change request...just havent wanted to fork out the $110.

In other news: I went to go look at "Lola" the Clydesdale cross mare I was talking about in earlier posts. I likes her A LOT <3 However - she is OBESE. I mean seriously obese. Fat pockets along her rib cage, no withers to speak of and the base of her tail is laughable. 11 out of 10 BCS. So I mentioned to the guy that I'm concerned about a metabolic disorder and he says no, she used to be thin but he was feeding her too much and she wasnt getting worked. I've heard of easy keepers but ****. Anyways - thoughts on the metabolic thing? Hypothyroid vs IR? Something else? 

I would post the pictures I took but the flash caught her eye and she looks demonic.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Duren said:


> ThirteenAcre - what registered name did you pick out? I need to send in my APHA filly's name change request...just havent wanted to fork out the $110.
> 
> In other news: I went to go look at "Lola" the Clydesdale cross mare I was talking about in earlier posts. I likes her A LOT <3 However - she is OBESE. I mean seriously obese. Fat pockets along her rib cage, no withers to speak of and the base of her tail is laughable. 11 out of 10 BCS. So I mentioned to the guy that I'm concerned about a metabolic disorder and he says no, she used to be thin but he was feeding her too much and she wasnt getting worked. I've heard of easy keepers but ****. Anyways - thoughts on the metabolic thing? Hypothyroid vs IR? Something else?
> 
> I would post the pictures I took but the flash caught her eye and she looks demonic.


My number one suggestion for her name is Bon Temps Jubilee. Kayella helped me pick it out. ^_^ I wanted a Louisiana inspired name and she hit the nail on the head with her suggestion. 

I need to come up with my other name suggestions, but until this whole breeder ordeal is settled, I guess there's no rush. -_-

Post the demon pictures!! I had a mare that was that way. She had fat rolls on our regular feeding routine, so we had to cut her back. She was so wide that she was the most comfortable bareback ride EVER. If you started moving to one side her belly would catch you. =D


----------



## ThursdayNext

Duren said:


> ThirteenAcre - what registered name did you pick out? I need to send in my APHA filly's name change request...just havent wanted to fork out the $110.
> 
> In other news: I went to go look at "Lola" the Clydesdale cross mare I was talking about in earlier posts. I likes her A LOT <3 However - she is OBESE. I mean seriously obese. Fat pockets along her rib cage, no withers to speak of and the base of her tail is laughable. 11 out of 10 BCS. So I mentioned to the guy that I'm concerned about a metabolic disorder and he says no, she used to be thin but he was feeding her too much and she wasnt getting worked. I've heard of easy keepers but ****. Anyways - thoughts on the metabolic thing? Hypothyroid vs IR? Something else?
> 
> I would post the pictures I took but the flash caught her eye and she looks demonic.


Cresty neck? Long wavy hair?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Soooo. I have ordered some belts to start making some of the belt style headstalls and I found some REALLY cool belts to do some more wild examples that aren't so traditionally western. Some are more teen-ish, but some are really neat! Here are some I found. I ordered some of the less kiddish styles. I think they're gonna look AWESOME with the custom conchos. SO EXCITED TO START.


----------



## ThursdayNext

*i <3 ny ?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Aha. I wasn't eyeing that one. If I meet a New Yorker, perhaps. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext

My mind is still boggling, trying to figure out what the market for *that* one is...


----------



## Duren

ThursdayNext said:


> Cresty neck? Long wavy hair?



Super cresty neck. Her coat is short and shiny. Mane and tail are long and wavy - but I dont think thats what you were referring to. My main concern are the actual "fat lumps". You know those cartoon ponies with the huge asses...yeah, her butt looks like that.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

ThursdayNext said:


> My mind is still boggling, trying to figure out what the market for *that* one is...


Haha. I have no idea!! It is a belt. I guess New Yorkers would like to wear their pride? Have you ever been to NYC? Thatcrap is everywhere!!

I'll post a concept pic in a bit to show you how I am revamping the belts into western creations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok! THIS is what the finished product should look like, courtesy of...someone else's website: http://www.deuceswildtack.com/images/ZebraBeltSetLarge.jpg

And this is my hardware choice to bling it out.


----------



## Duren

Love it!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Duren said:


> Super cresty neck. Her coat is short and shiny. Mane and tail are long and wavy - but I dont think thats what you were referring to. My main concern are the actual "fat lumps". You know those cartoon ponies with the huge asses...yeah, her butt looks like that.


Sounds maybe like metabolic syndrome. I was wondering if it might be Cushings, but I think you get the cresty neck with EMS but not so much with Cushings. I think the metabolic syndrome is managed with lots of exercise, which would line up with the seller's assertion that the horse is fat because it hasn't been worked enough. 

FWIW, I don't get to work my horse at all in the winter - he's in turnout during the waking hours, but there is usually ice under the snow, so it's not safe to make him run. And he's a fairly easy keeper, doesn't lose weight at the drop of a hat...but he does NOT get fat over the winter when he's out of work. So I'm thinking there's more to this than just a layoff for that horse.


----------



## texasgal

So last night DH and I were talking about my upcoming Ark trip. He was kinda pouting because he wants to go. So I told him that Mr. P was the type that if we traveled through that area he would tell us to come by so I was sure he'd get to meet Mr. P and see the ranch some day.

He says "I wouldn't mind buying a horse from the guy."

I about choked .. "Really, why from him?"

DH "He seems like a good guy and I like the look of those foundation quarter horses.. Keep your eyes open up there for something we might want next spring.."

Really?!?!? Me "Oh, honey, it would probably be sold by next spring anyway .. maybe we'll just have to make a trip up there in the spring or someting.."

DH "Yeah, you're right .. "

ARE YOU KIDDIN ME?!?!?! Bwa ha ha ha ha ... Little does he know ...

hehehehehehehehehehe

This keeping secrets thing is [email protected]@


----------



## texasgal

Good Morning Texas Friends..

I'm so thankful for the rain we've been getting .. it's been just enough! I'm seeing fields of wildflowers .. in July!

Happy happy happy joy joy joy ...

Happy 4th everyone .. enjoy your time, whatever your plans.


----------



## texasgal

Duren .. what have you decided about the little 1/2 draft girl?


----------



## Duren

Going for a second look and test drive today


----------



## texasgal

Can they test for Metabolic Syndrome? I think it's more possible that she is just FAT and needs her weight properly maintained.. Drafts are such easy keepers..

Let us know!


----------



## Duren

Not entirely sure. I was talking to Thursday about that earlier. Heres to hoping.


----------



## dbarabians

If anyone gets a new horse that needs a name I vote that we honour our dear little friend EARL. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Glad to have you back, dba.. lol.

Just read about your daughter.. wow. Glad the news is good .. considering.

Jehovah Rophi .. our healer!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Woo! Cooler weather! Headed out to do some training this afternoon with the youngin's.


----------



## dbarabians

Is it spring or fall?
We are not projected to hit a 100* way into next week.
In fact it should be in the mid 90's next week.
I might have to fit some more riding time into my schedule. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Due to my daughters hospitalization I am in my Apt in down town Dallas.
Looking out the window and seeing all the fireworks from 12 stories up.
Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Got to go out on a ride this morning. It was a great time with great friends! I'm sorry for the reason you are the DB but I'm sure it's a beautiful view 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Being in the apartment has reminded me of how much a city boy I really am.
Yes the view is great . Infact it is the reason I bought the place about 15 years ago.
But I do miss riding and the horses.
i will head home tommorrow morning. 103 miles one way. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Morning Texas Friends! 

Well, We're off in the morning to drive to Ark and pick up the horse(s) ..

The colt apparently blew up prior to branding and banged himself up .. dont' really know how bad, but probably just superficial .. poor baby .. then he'll be thrown in a trailer and hauled 10-12 hours..

Finalized arrangements for DHs horse to be dropped at a neighbors place so he'll have a safe place to acclimate and meet and be handled by DH.. Then he will be put in an 8 acre pasture not far from the house until we get our place do-able ..

It has been such a slooooooooooooooow process, but some day we will have the horses at home .. *sigh* .. Charm and I might both be too old to ride, but it will still be nice to see her out the back door ..

I'll take lots of pictures, and hopefully this trip is more productive than the last one ...


----------



## Country Boy

Hey! I'm Zach. I'm coming back from a south texas county fair! I was competeing in barrel racing. I came in 2nd place in my overall division. Now I'm heading back to my hill country ranch


----------



## Duren

So I didnt buy the Clyde x mare. Sure liked her though. It boiled down to bad timing on my part and lack of training on her part. Oh well. Theres always others.


----------



## texasgal

^^ pout.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you be careful.
I know that Texas has an overabundance of conservatives but Hey your my adopted one.
Good luck and drive carefully.
we don't need to start a hospital thread for you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. are you home already?

I'm always careful .. and there's always my guardian angels to fall back on ..

Thanks for the love!

~dw .. conservative .. adopted and loved by dba


----------



## Country Boy

What kinda horse should we get my little 7 year old horse. We're going to stop at a livestock auction in one of the upcoming towns. My sister's a bit timid around horses.


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy get her a tame one. One that has been around the block so to say.
good luck. Shalom


----------



## StephanieMills

Hi everyone! I just found the board (doing a search for Cushing's) and wanted to add that I live in San Antonio!


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks db. 

We ended up getting her an 11 year old strawberry roan Quarter horse who's very calm.


----------



## kctop72

Rain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren

I dont know if I'm thrilled about this storm. Something about it makes me nervous, and I'm usually not bothered at all by storms.


----------



## Endiku

Same here Duren. There something strange about it. I've been watching it build up all day and the clouds are looking very, very strange :/

Today has been a very hectic one for me, though! Treating rain rot on two horses who've somehow gotten it fairly severely and sterilizing everything that I used, having the vet out to put our beloved Puddy down to rest forever, then just happening to glance over at the boys pen and noticing that one of our mini geldings somehow managed to gash his leg open and was pouring blood (thankfully vet was still here. Ten stitches later we're all fixed up, just very sore), and working with a very cranky, very hot 10-month pregnate mare xD I suppose the weather just suits how our luck has gone.

A friend of mine did get quite a pretty picture of Sour-the-blimp though, and I thought I'd share it with you. Obviously its editing, but I thought it was cute.


----------



## Duren

Sorry to hear all that endiku. Hope your week gets better!


----------



## Country Boy

It was pouring rain in my area! The clouds began to roll in and looked quite odd! Then suddenly the heavens opened up.


----------



## dbarabians

Has Texasgal made it back yet?
She went to Arkansas I hope she took her passport. I mean that it might as well be another country.
Well at least while she is gone our friend Earl is safe.
We got rain also not much but the winds were very strong. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I noticed nothing strange about the storm other than how it made all of my Horses Jumpy and agitated. Usually storms don't bother 'em.


----------



## texasgal

How does one accompany a friend to Arkansas to pick up HER colt .. with the possibility of buying a started gelding ..... and end up with TWO ???

I may be in BIG trouble when I get home tomorrow ...


----------



## texasgal

And on another note .. Earl met with a most unfortunate accident this morning .... most unfortunate ...


----------



## dbarabians

So Texasgal you put a hit out on Earl.
Left town to establish an alibi and therefore claim innocence of the deed.
How shameful.
Now what am I going to do with the $1.59 we have raised for Earls defense?
I must now repair to my room to mourn. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Be careful now Texas gal. If thngs get ugly ride away


----------



## dbarabians

Countryboy do you know who Earl is?
You did make me laugh about the ride away part.
That is good advice.
do you mind if I use it? Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

No, clue? 

Go ahead


----------



## Endiku

I wish I could say poor Earl, but our 'Earl', 'George' is next in line  he took a big chunk out of my arm this morning when I went in to feed. Perfect timing though, we were just craving some roasted chicken...


----------



## dbarabians

Countryboy Earl is a now deceased rooster. Thanks to our friend texasgal who from what I understand has an airtight alibi.
My post was just a joke there is a thread titled Earl has to die in the Off topic portion.
I still like the "just ride away: comment. Shalom


----------



## Lonestar22

Hey y'all I'm a little late on this!!!!

I'm in Brazoria County, have 70 acres, 7 horses and a donkey, 5 dogs, 2 cats and some chickens. Plus the cattle. Going to find out soon if 2 of the mares are bred!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Lonestar22 said:


> Hey y'all I'm a little late on this!!!!
> 
> I'm in Brazoria County, have 70 acres, 7 horses and a donkey, 5 dogs, 2 cats and some chickens. Plus the cattle. Going to find out soon if 2 of the mares are bred!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to the thread, Lonestar!

Are we excited about possible breedings?


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks for clearing that up Db.


----------



## TexanFreedom

like, omg, it totally, like, stormed today 

It seems like a long time since we last got this much rain, even though we didn't get that much. We were (and I suppose still are) supposed to fall into a really bad drought this summer, but who knows. We can dream.


----------



## Lonestar22

Very! I'm debating on breeding my mare as well. We have a breeding to a paint stud that's been in commercials and is fixing to start with movies. The only thing is it would be a grade horse. Although it would have a forever home. I'm kinda stuck in the middle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22

TexanFreedom said:


> like, omg, it totally, like, stormed today
> 
> It seems like a long time since we last got this much rain, even though we didn't get that much. We were (and I suppose still are) supposed to fall into a really bad drought this summer, but who knows. We can dream.


It actually poured pretty hard for a good hour here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Back from Arkansas. My friend's colt is a doll. Our TWO geldings, Gunner and Badger are relaxing down the street in a friend's paddock ... life I good ....


----------



## Country Boy

Rain is amazing. I love the rain!


----------



## TexanFreedom

It rained almost an hour here, but it only added up to about an inch, including yesterday's rain.


----------



## texasgal

A few pics from Perryman Ranches.

My friend's colt .. shedding into his bay roan coat. 











Dannys Blue Double - (baby daddy)





















Silver Six Fingers (grandsire of Badger - one of our geldings)











The yearling filly pasture..











Scenery from our morning ride..











More to come .. (trying to catch up at work too ...)


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and here is a pic of Double and Deuce getting re-aquainted. The Perryman Ranches stallions (I think there are eight of them) run together in a pasture together when breeding season is over. They were up in adjacent pens getting re-aqainted and routine vet care before being turned out together until next spring.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> A few pics from Perryman Ranches.
> 
> My friend's colt .. shedding into his bay roan coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannys Blue Double - (baby daddy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Six Fingers (grandsire of Badger - one of our geldings)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yearling filly pasture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenery from our morning ride..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come .. (trying to catch up at work too ...)


Now that's some old style ranchin' right there...

They must have nerves of steel to put up with that many stallions!


----------



## texasgal

They all act pretty docile .. except for those two getting re-aquainted, they acted like geldings..

He's definitely an old rancher .. generations worth .. such a neat family and environment.. I was ready to stay and I think they would have adopted me! lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Definitely have some old-school foundation horses there. I like how close they look to what I remember seeing in my uncle's ranch horses. Just thick, no nonsense horses.


----------



## texasgal

That's right .. Cute little heads .. big ol' jaws .. short and stout.


----------



## Kayella

I love those baby doll heads with the huuuge jowls. It's my absolute favorite thing about a horse's head.


----------



## Lonestar22

Oh wow! Gorgeous horses! I'm going to have to remember that ranch for when our girls are bigger. 

In other news .... its pouring here! Has been for about an hour and a half! I can see water standing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

WOW! Beautiful babies, horses and I couldn't agree more about the baby doll heads and them thick foundation horses. They are just amazing!!! Can't wait to see the other pics!!


----------



## Kayella

Wow, it's absolutely pouring here. The tin roofs in the back of my office building are screaming haha


----------



## texasgal

THANK THE LORD FOR RAIN! Where I was in Arkansas, they are having the same drought we had last year .. all their pastures are dead .. they are losing trees .. and he's having to creep feed over 200 horses .. 

They got rain yesterday for the first time since March.


----------



## Kayella

Now, when will you be showing off your new additions? We need to see the ponies you'll be taking punishment for


----------



## texasgal

I took pics of everything up there EXCEPT the horses I was trying out .. duh! So I don't have pics of them right now. But soon. They are recovering from their 12 hours in a trailer yesterday .. and it's raining, but I'll probably take pics this afternoon just to have record.

They are both babies, 2 and 3 .. well started. I've ridden them both. I rode Gunner out on the trail ride .. he was calm, low headed, almost lazy .. we walked, jogged, loped and he was a baby doll.

Gunner - 3 yr old gray gelding. He is cutting horse bred on the top, and straight foundation Hancock breeding on the bottom. He has a baby doll head and will be the short stocky one.

Badger is 2. Gelding. Brown. (Basically black with very little soft spot shading) He was the last minute decision. I love is disposition, soft look in his eye and way of going .. He is very lanky still and looks alot like a yearling. They were riding him pretty good, but I think I'll take it easy on him and let him grow up a bit..

This is Gunner's sire, Perryman Playgunner, out with his mares.


----------



## nuisance

Glad you found one (or two)! I'm jealous! Love my mare, but I kind of wish I had a more dependable one. She is sooooooo skittish. Slowly getting better all the time. It's thundering and lightening out there, crossing fingers, and saying prayers, hoping for rain. My heating element went out on my dryer last night. so our jeans and towels are hanging on the fence to dry. I just need to go wash my truck, water my yard, and roll the windows down in the truck, to give it a better chance for the rain!


----------



## texasgal

Who is loving this rain! I'm not complaining even though it IS interferring with being able to work with Gunner and Badger .. I did just spend time with them, in the rain, while they ate yesterday ...

Wet pics to follow.


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. wet horse pictures.

DH stopping on his way home from work to give them treats.










Gunner (closest) and Badger










Gunner









Badger









Gunner and Seiko (pasture owner's dog)


----------



## nuisance

That 3rd horse, almost looks like a dog! lol Good looking horses, better looking rain! Jealous of both! lol Have fun with them


----------



## kctop72

For some reason I can't see the pics


----------



## texasgal

kc .. can you go to my profile page and view my albums? They are there.. the album title is "The Boys"


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add bigbayboy, Country Boy, kctop72, Lonestar22 andStephanieMills. Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!


1. High Plains
2. Northwest
*LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
kctop72 - Collin County
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
bigbayboy - Brazoria County
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## texasgal

A few more pics from the trip.

Fuzzy eared foal.. so cute:









So many pastures like this ..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

My foal has the longest ear hair too!!


----------



## outnabout

Texasgal that last pic with three mares and 2 babies is frameable!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks TexasGal! Your boys are beautiful and so are the other pics!!


----------



## texasgal

out .. that baby in that pic is my friend's colt, before we caught him up and put him in the trailer.


----------



## texasgal

I'm in Conroe...


----------



## outnabout

And I am in between Dallas and Ft. Worth, south of I20... rain all around us for several days now, but we don't get a drop!


----------



## PineMountDakota

Hello everyone! I also live in Tarrant County. I have one horse and he's an 8 year old QH. I rode barrels for a long time (not with him) but am riding english again now that I have a horse who enjoys jumping!

outnabout - Do you board around here? My barn is near I-20. We are probably super close!


----------



## texasgal

I will NOT complain, I will NOT complain, I will NOT complain.
I am THANKFUL, I am THANKFUL, I am THANKFUL.
(I just wanna play with my new horses .....)


----------



## nuisance

We finally got some much needed rain yesterday, but not enough. Rained about an hour and a half, good soaker. Everything is much, much greener this morning!! We sure need more, especially enough to get some run off in the lakes! 

And, Welcome PineMountDakota


----------



## ArabBossMare

Wichita County here  and new to the board so Hello! xD

I'm actually a Texas transplant as I moved here a little over a year ago from Alabama. I currently have 2 Arabians still in Alabama that I am trying desperately to get moved here with me. Very few boarding facilities around Wichita Falls that I would trust so am looking for some land currently to be able to move them. Would really love to meet some horse folks from the area. Volunteering grooming duties just to get my horsehair fix here lately... going through some serious withdrawals!!!

btw: Texas Transplant but I've found HOME.. I can't see moving anywhere else!!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome PMD and ABM!


----------



## Kayella

Ugh this rain! At least I got two rides on Gulliver before the rain hit. I LOVE the rain, I LOVE the rain, I LOVE the rain.... We need it.... But I got this adorable saddle pad that needs breaking in :/ And Gully needs his feet done! I'm not touching those huge honkers while they're covered in mud! /endrant


----------



## ArabBossMare

ThirteenAcres said:


> Now that's some old style ranchin' right there...
> 
> They must have nerves of steel to put up with that many stallions!



Now those are my kind of QH.. beautiful old foundation lines... good stuff!!


----------



## nuisance

ArabBossMare said:


> Wichita County here  and new to the board so Hello! xD
> 
> I'm actually a Texas transplant as I moved here a little over a year ago from Alabama. I currently have 2 Arabians still in Alabama that I am trying desperately to get moved here with me. Very few boarding facilities around Wichita Falls that I would trust so am looking for some land currently to be able to move them. Would really love to meet some horse folks from the area. Volunteering grooming duties just to get my horsehair fix here lately... going through some serious withdrawals!!!
> 
> btw: Texas Transplant but I've found HOME.. I can't see moving anywhere else!!


 
Hey! Finally someone from home!!! We need to meet and ride together! Of course right now my horse is unrideable, she had a hoof injury in April, and is still out, until it grows out more. I've got a horse I can borrow though! We just got 19.24 acres just south of Iowa Park. And, I few great places in Oklahoma to ride. And, close to Decatur at the LBJ Grasslands, haven't been there yet, but hope to soon! '
Good to see you here!


----------



## Duren

I've always wanted to go to the grasslands, I've heard great things.


----------



## ArabBossMare

nuisance said:


> Hey! Finally someone from home!!! We need to meet and ride together! Of course right now my horse is unrideable, she had a hoof injury in April, and is still out, until it grows out more. I've got a horse I can borrow though! We just got 19.24 acres just south of Iowa Park. And, I few great places in Oklahoma to ride. And, close to Decatur at the LBJ Grasslands, haven't been there yet, but hope to soon! '
> Good to see you here!



definitely!! I don't have a horse at all right now tho :-/ I am trying to talk my guy into some land just out of Iowa Park too as we currently live in Electra. I can't wait to get at least one of my horses moved.. gggrrr!!!


----------



## texasgal

We should put an overnight ride together in the grasslands..


----------



## Country Boy

I wish my parents would let me go to one of our overnight rides. They think it might not be safe. Oh well


----------



## Duren

texasgal said:


> We should put an overnight ride together in the grasslands..



Sounds like a fun idea. I dont think I'd get far on my yearling though :-(


----------



## texasgal

^^ You'd just have to lead her .. good exercise for you and her! *snicker*


----------



## Kayella

If my trailer is all fixed up by then, then I'd love to go! I've never been on an over-night trail ride. That's what I want to whip Gully into shape for. Hopefully Gully's mannerisms rub off onto Bubba so he can haul my mom around the trails with no problem.


----------



## Country Boy

I might be able to sbeek out and try to come. Where is this magic Grassland?


----------



## PineMountDakota

I have ridden at the grasslands and really enjoyed it out there. I would definitely recommend it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22

We just need to rent a beach house and yall can all haul down here and we can camp and ride at the beach!! 

Sounds good to me.


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ... two overnight rides ... NOW we're talking!


----------



## nuisance

ArabBossMare said:


> definitely!! I don't have a horse at all right now tho :-/ I am trying to talk my guy into some land just out of Iowa Park too as we currently live in Electra. I can't wait to get at least one of my horses moved.. gggrrr!!!


I just replied to your PM, guess I should have read this first, before asking where you were at huh?! lol 
We are on FM 368, about 5 miles S. of IP, just past the Wichita river bridge. Just been there a couple weeks, still doing some stuff to the house, before I can make sure the fences are good, before putting the horses there. The prior owners had horses on the land, but, as lazy as they were about maintainence at the house and shop, I don't want to chance the fences! lol 

It's a good community around here. Of course have our problems like everyplace does, but it's soooo much better than the big city! lol


----------



## nuisance

Country Boy said:


> I might be able to sbeek out and try to come. Where is this magic Grassland?


Just west of Decatur, off of HWY 287. LBJ Grasslands.


----------



## outnabout

PineMountDakota said:


> Hello everyone! I also live in Tarrant County. I have one horse and he's an 8 year old QH. I rode barrels for a long time (not with him) but am riding english again now that I have a horse who enjoys jumping!
> 
> outnabout - Do you board around here? My barn is near I-20. We are probably super close!


I am on Anglin Dr. south of I20. And you?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

How's everyone enjoying their rain? Headed to the barn soon to try my hand at some running braids. Woo!


----------



## ArabBossMare

nuisance said:


> Just west of Decatur, off of HWY 287. LBJ Grasslands.


Thats not far from us  Darnit.. I need my trailer and my horses *cries*


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> We should put an overnight ride together in the grasslands..


A few days after my mare hurt herself, there was an overnight trail ride in the grasslands, I had planned on going to, but obviously didn't make it. I'd love to go sometime.... Of course, like I've said, right now she isn't rideable until that hoof grows out more. 

in Oct. there is an "Annual Triil Ride Fundraiser for St. Jude Children's Reaserch Hospital" at the grasslands, My mare should be rideable by then, I hope/plan on going. 
http://www.facebook.com/events/#!/events/428883663790525/


----------



## Kayella

No rain yet today. I'm hoping it'll dry up some so I can go ride!

Tori, I'll be watching videos on how to do the running braid. I have the running part down, but I just need to start the braid correctly!


----------



## outnabout

Country Boy said:


> I wish my parents would let me go to one of our overnight rides. They think it might not be safe. Oh well


F
Tell them we will take care of you CBoy. I think that most of us are your parents age or older!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Can't do October on any rides. =( 

Texas Renaissance Festival is every weekened of October and November.

Kayella and I want to renaissance riding sooo bad.


----------



## Kayella

I will put so much work into Gulliver, get him all decked out, get me decked out, and go to try-outs for RenFest. We will ride! I know it! And Tori will be joining me


----------



## texasgal

TA .. you must have gotten hammered today or yesterday with the rain .. we've gotten quite a bit .. 3" in Conroe yesterday and it was hammering us this morning in Dobbin.


----------



## kctop72

I'm loving the nightly showers with a drops in temp!!!


----------



## QOS

I got pounded by rain Sunday and Monday. My cousin and I got caught out in the rain and were soaking wet by the time we got back to the trailer on Sunday. Monday I got back before it started raining. 

I didn't have a wedding cake this weekend and I so wanted to ride everyday.....that is not going to happen. Gaaa!!!


----------



## Lonestar22

I'm about to make a browband and cheek strap for my bridle since its raining and I can't actually use said bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

That sounds nice. I have a new saddle that I haven't even put on my horse..maybe after while. It isn't raining at this moment. Monday on the haul home I was getting pounded like crazy. It took almost 25 minutes to drive 8 miles I was going so slow!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> TA .. you must have gotten hammered today or yesterday with the rain .. we've gotten quite a bit .. 3" in Conroe yesterday and it was hammering us this morning in Dobbin.


Yes! It rained all day/night yesterday. Has been raining off and on all day today. I want to go take progress pics of my mates, but have had no break on the wet weather.


----------



## texasgal

I know .. We've got two new horses and it hasn't stopped raining long enough for decent pics, or for us to spend any time with them .. lol.


----------



## Lonestar22

All I've gotten to do in the past few days is pet mine. The ground is disgusting. We're thinking about hauling to the beach sometime this week cause the sand is good footing wet or dry!!


----------



## Duren

ThirteenAcres said:


> How's everyone enjoying their rain? Headed to the barn soon to try my hand at some running braids. Woo!


My first attempt...it failed.


----------



## texasgal

I have two little geldings with nice little manes .. I'll have to try too!


----------



## kctop72

My mare has a long mane and I've braided it before but never got the braid to be right on top, it angled down her neck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren

At first I started pulling it to show this season, then realized we both hated pulling, so I decided to show in a long mane, braided up. I've seen the running braids that angle down on long manes - soooo pretty.


----------



## Country Boy

outnabout said:


> F
> Tell them we will take care of you CBoy. I think that most of us are your parents age or older!


I doubt that. I don't think you know how old I am. My patents just don't let me do meets with people on the internet.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy be glad your parents care enough about you to be concerned.
Your going to thank them one day.
Heck just bring them with you.
That would be a good idea.
we really need to investigate the trailride thing.
I would really like to meet Earl's muderer.
We have to invite Faceman if just for the conversation. 
If we do plan to do it, I will be the one with the blue or white trailer that smells like cow manure.
I like to take some fresh fertilizer with me where ever I go.
Just in case I feel the need to improve the scenery by planting something.
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Earl was murdered??? I heard it was an unfortunate accident .... most unfortunate...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I will leave that up to a grand jury to decide. Justice must be served. The jury pool consist of several Rhode Island Reds, Cochins, seramas and a bantam or 2 for diversity. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

If I'm not mistaken, my dear dba, this unfortunate accident isn't even being investigated. Accidents like this are fairly common, and rarely planned. 


I mean, who hasn't known of at least one rooster that accidently ran into a sharp knife, accidently blocked a .22 shot, or while doing a double back flip to impress the girls, accidently broke his neck.

No Grand Jury .. much less one made of of HENS, would see this as anything other than a MOST unfortunate accident.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal, You have the right to remain silent ANYTHING you SAY can AND will be held against you in a court of law.
Please seek legal advice before incriminating yourself. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I wasn't even in the state .. when this most unfortunate accident happened.. I was informed by telephone the following morning.

I have never changed my story .. it is the truth.


----------



## Lonestar22

I need to ride. I NEED to ride. I'm going stir crazy in this house. I've cleaned every saddle we own, thats no easy task either when they havent been cleaned in AGES and are either fully tooled or 7/8 tooled. 

It's absolutely pouring outside. It has been for the past few days. I'm hoping that it doesnt decide to flood. Cause we literally live on an island when it does. The whole pasture except the house, barn and pad next to it goes underwater. And the levee around the pond and on the back fenceline. Our creek turns into a 12 ft deep raging river. 

It is kinda fun to take the horses walking around in the water. and there are a few spots in the woods they have to swim which is fun too.


----------



## texasgal

It's flooding up here ... Conroe, Magnolia, Tomball .. pretty impressive.


----------



## kctop72

No rain at my house today or last might but it poured at our barn which I was very excited about because the pasture needed it more than my yard! It was very strange considering we only live 5 miles from the barn....


----------



## dbarabians

We have had scattered showers all week here. Isa this really July?
Temps are in the low 90's not 100's.
i had to go check the calendar.
Texasgal be careful with the flooding everyone else do so to.. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I wish we didn't have so much to do on our new house, I would take off to the Grasslands this weekend, or up to Lake Waurika (OK) for some riding. Damned these life problems getting in the way! But, I will be bringing the horses home to the new house this weekend, that is a good thing!


----------



## Kayella

It has been raining non-stop today. We got a break yesterday, but we're definitely making up for it today :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

My area is calling for scattered and isolated thunderstorms until Sunday again. That's as far as the forecast goes.

I never thought I'd say it, but I am really wishing for a break in the rain! I have stuff I want to do, and not even gonna try it in all the mud and torrential downpour.

Thankfully, my land slopes to the back, so we have good drainage. Pond is back up to full height!


----------



## kctop72

I am not gonna complain at all about the rain. I know we need it and we can't afford another year of buying hay at 13 per bale.... getting ready to start stocking up now why all the fields are nice, pretty and green!


----------



## nuisance

Just had a little sprinkle, barely enough to even see   need a ton more!


----------



## PineMountDakota

outnabout said:


> I am on Anglin Dr. south of I20. And you?


Near or in Kennedale right? I love that area and would love to go live that way. Fieldstone Park is down there, Horseshoe Ranch, Deer Creek Ranch...all great stables in very reasonable driving distance. Do you have your own land? I am N of I-30 and board near Benbrook and I20. I will be working S of I20 starting in August and it depends on hubby too but I would like to relocate south!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabBossMare

No rain today but i don't even have a saddle to clean *cries*

Here is a question for the Texas folks... how good is a stock tank for horses? I know its pretty much the norm for here to see them in pastures but how many actually use them versus a water trough with fresh water?


----------



## kctop72

Our pasture has both and I have to say I think the horses prefer the fresh water. They are up at least twice a day and the trough has to be filled daily but then again, there are 10 to 13 horses drinking out of it...


----------



## Country Boy

I would say that my horses prefeer The troughs. They do drink out of the stock tank as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren

So the last time "I" hauled a horse I was oh...about 12 years old. Got out of it for a long while and now I'm back and just bought a trailer...and I'm terrified to haul my baby! The fear is normal, right??? I can just picture myself cruising down the highway doing about 40mph with my flashers on.


----------



## Kayella

.... Is that the sun?! We're finally getting a break from this rain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabBossMare

Duren said:


> So the last time "I" hauled a horse I was oh...about 12 years old. Got out of it for a long while and now I'm back and just bought a trailer...and I'm terrified to haul my baby! The fear is normal, right??? I can just picture myself cruising down the highway doing about 40mph with my flashers on.



Like riding a bike... you will do fine! Just remember slow starts and stops and easy turns.


----------



## Sharpie

Just enough rain here to jack the humidity up to 100% and dampen down the dust. Not enough to get the grass growing yet. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## stormylass

Great Idea! This is my first day here(horseforum) and already I love it, good for the afternoons, when you need to cool down. I live in Dallas area, have 5 horses,some old some young and several in between. I am studying for my racehorse trainers license(murder) and own a race horse.


----------



## stormylass

I thought about starting a race horse thread...whatya think???


----------



## outnabout

PineMountDakota said:


> Near or in Kennedale right? I love that area and would love to go live that way. Fieldstone Park is down there, Horseshoe Ranch, Deer Creek Ranch...all great stables in very reasonable driving distance. Do you have your own land? I am N of I-30 and board near Benbrook and I20. I will be working S of I20 starting in August and it depends on hubby too but I would like to relocate south!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like you know the area! I board but not at one of those you mentioned, however I know all of those places.
Southwest Arlington and Mansfield are nice places to live and Mansfield ISD is excellent if you have children. I am slightly biased with that statement since I work for them


----------



## texasgal

Welcome stormy!


----------



## PineMountDakota

outnabout said:


> Sounds like you know the area! I board but not at one of those you mentioned, however I know all of those places.
> Southwest Arlington and Mansfield are nice places to live and Mansfield ISD is excellent if you have children. I am slightly biased with that statement since I work for them


I grew up in Arlington, learned to ride at Fieldstone, and have ever since tried to familiarize myself with all of the barns aroud the metroplex because I've been barn shopping a couple times. I like Mansfield ISD a lot too and am a teacher. It would have been nice for me and hubby to get hired in Mansfield and same district. I will be teaching in AISD next year, as opposed to Ft. Worth, so I will be barn shopping again! Need a good English instructor!


----------



## horses4life17

im in alberta but comin to housten in october!!!


----------



## Duren

PineMountDakota said:


> I grew up in Arlington, learned to ride at Fieldstone, and have ever since tried to familiarize myself with all of the barns aroud the metroplex because I've been barn shopping a couple times. I like Mansfield ISD a lot too and am a teacher. It would have been nice for me and hubby to get hired in Mansfield and same district. I will be teaching in AISD next year, as opposed to Ft. Worth, so I will be barn shopping again! Need a good English instructor!


I grew up in Arlington as well and went to HS in Mansfield - way back when they JUST built the second campus, and I used to show at Fieldstone.

Small world.


----------



## nuisance

I'm going home after lunch to spray the mesquite trees, anyone wanna join me? I'll supply the water/gatorade/diet coke! Maybe even a beer or two! lol 
We just got these 19.24 acres, and there are several small mesquites starting, need to stop them before they become a problem!


----------



## Country Boy

Count me in nuisance! I'll brink some burgers! Turn it into a full scale cook out!


----------



## texasgal

Did someone say beer???


----------



## Lonestar22

It's finally not raining!! Me, my sister, and my brothers girlfriend are taking the horses to the beach! I'm super excited. I have this crazy idea that I'm going to have to achieve by the end of the summer to set up a small jump course on the beach. It sounds like a blast!! There's already driftwood jumps out there, I just need some standards and poles. 

Have fun with your mequite trees!! I'll be riding horses and drinking beer on the beach!! Mwahahahaha! 

P.S. When I typed "my brothers girlfriend" I accidentally typed "my brothers boyfriend" at first. I was laughing so hard, i almost left it up there.


----------



## outnabout

PineMountDakota said:


> I grew up in Arlington, learned to ride at Fieldstone, and have ever since tried to familiarize myself with all of the barns aroud the metroplex because I've been barn shopping a couple times. I like Mansfield ISD a lot too and am a teacher. It would have been nice for me and hubby to get hired in Mansfield and same district. I will be teaching in AISD next year, as opposed to Ft. Worth, so I will be barn shopping again! Need a good English instructor!


PMountDakota I pm'd you about barn and instructor


----------



## PineMountDakota

outnabout said:


> PMountDakota I pm'd you about barn and instructor


Thanks! PMed you back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

No, rain today or yesterday. :-(


----------



## kctop72

Welcome stormy....glad you joined us. So excited...gonna ride in my first rodeo parade and grand entry today!!!! It's small but that's the best place to start


----------



## tiffrmcoy

^^^good luck!!!


----------



## PineMountDakota

kctop72 said:


> Welcome stormy....glad you joined us. So excited...gonna ride in my first rodeo parade and grand entry today!!!! It's small but that's the best place to start


Those are fun, have a great time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren

Happy Friday the 13th!!

I'm off to Cutting Edge!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Storming again! Soo hot and humid. But the pond is back full, and the horses are already enjoying it.


----------



## Country Boy

It rained a little tonight. Nothing much. It was still some. 

Flooding in Houston.


----------



## TexasAndi

We haven't had anything measurable here in a few weeks! So frustrating! Of course, I will stain the barn tomorrow and I am sure it will rain even though it's not supposed to! Oh well! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PineMountDakota

Duren said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!!
> 
> I'm off to Cutting Edge!


 
Is it the same as Halloween? I always see that it is open Friday the 13th but have never gone on Friday the 13th. Just Halloween.


----------



## QOS

We were pounded with 3" of rain today. It rained all day long - and finally in late afternoon it stopped and the sun came out around 5:00 PM or so. I went out to see my horses - the covered arena had standing water and the pastures had standing water. Ugh.....wish it would quit raining!!


----------



## Lonestar22

On our way to the beach it started POURING!! Outta no where!! We parked under a gas station cover it was raining so hard. We waited it our for like 30 mins and it lightened up a lot. By the time we got to the beach it was done!!

Today may have been the most fun I've ever had at the beach. There were little rivers from the rain, one area had wased out and mad a perfect bank jump, there was drifwood to jump, hude dunes to climb up! It was a blast. 

I posted a thread in this section about what else happened at the beach it was crazY!!!


----------



## Duren

PineMountDakota said:


> Is it the same as Halloween? I always see that it is open Friday the 13th but have never gone on Friday the 13th. Just Halloween.


Not sure, I've never been in October. I've gone on Valentines Day and St Pattys Day though...its different each time I've been.


----------



## Country Boy

Yesterday one of the horses at the Competition dropped down and couldn't get up! We had to have an ambulance for the rider and horse. I don't know how either of them are. It was so scary, reminds me that I could stand to be a bit more careful on my horses. The competition was postponed and will be continued tomorrow unless something happens. I was set to go next until the accident. Yikes.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

EEP! o_o









My front door...


----------



## PineMountDakota

Duren said:


> Not sure, I've never been in October. I've gone on Valentines Day and St Pattys Day though...its different each time I've been.


Interesting. I've only been in October and I just remember they always have the bubbles at the end!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

We're in the Houston suburbs, and we've been completely flooded out. The horses, cattle, and fowel have all been evacuated from our farm (38 horses, ten head of cattle, 18 birds, 2 goats...eep!) and it is currently 6-12" deep in water and our bridge has been washed out >.>


----------



## Duren

PineMountDakota said:


> Interesting. I've only been in October and I just remember they always have the bubbles at the end!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate the bubbles! We were soaked and some got in my mouth....eww....used bubbles. Other than that it was a good time. St Patricks Day was better though, less people.


----------



## texasgal

Facebook

We moved the boys to their pasture today. They were sooooo good. Like little veterans ...


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone in the storms and flooding be careful and stay dry.
I have always understood that the weather in Texas is pretty predictable.
until it gets dangerous. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Di what db said! 

We got light rains yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Doesn't show any signs of stopping here. 

It's really depressing. Thank god I can do halter work inside the barn with my colt and filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PineMountDakota

Duren said:


> I hate the bubbles! We were soaked and some got in my mouth....eww....used bubbles. Other than that it was a good time. St Patricks Day was better though, less people.


I always put my head in my shirt haha. I'll have to go another time. I remember waiting in line for ages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Oh my gosh Endiku I had no idea it was that bad down there! Stay safe and I hope that life gets back to normal soon.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Monday Texas friends! Check in... everyone doing ok?


----------



## Kayella

Doing pretty good! It cleared up Saturday, didn't rain yesterday, and it's clear skies right now as I can see!


----------



## nuisance

Still dry here, damnit! Hope you people getting too much water are ok!

Brought the horses home to my new house Saturday. They LOVE their new pasture! They love it so much, they won't let me near them. I think they think I'm going to take them away from all that grass. My older mare, is a glutton, she will come to me, and get pushy when I'm feeding them. She's the one running off and taking the other mare with her! She won't even come to the feed bucket. Not like them at all. So I have to catch them tonight no matter what, and do a little work!


----------



## texasgal

Nervous. DH wants to ride his horse tonight. That IS what I bought the horse for, right? I'm second guessing myself buying a young horse. DH doesn't ride near as well as he thinks he can.. and it's been over a week since the horse has been ridden.

Ok, breathe..................

I'll beat him out there, tack him up, lunge him and ride him myself first. I mean, I DID ride this guy on a 10 mile trail ride last week ..right?

Ugh .. funny thing is .. I'm feeling protective of the HORSE .. not so much the husband .. lol.


----------



## kctop72

^^ y'all will do great! All's good in Collin county got some rain Saturday night. Made the rodeo nice, cool breezy temps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I should be happy that he's enthusiastic about wanting to ride his horse... Ya'll just be praying it goes well .. This could be a good thing for us!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal, now let me get this straight. You bought the horse for your husband. He wants to ride HIS horse.
Now your worried about the situation.
Its a little late for that don't you think. LOL.
Relax take a deep breath and exhale slowly.
Now take your right hand and with your palm slap your forehead and say " WTH was I thinking"
this works for me every time. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Just do what db said! (only line I ever use on here) 

My colt Bandit was so happy to see me the other night. He knock me over in his excitement. I haven't been home for a week only my mom and little sister were with him then.


----------



## texasgal

The ride went great ... that little horse is a doll .... pics tomorrow!


----------



## dbarabians

All that unnecessary worrying will make you old before your time.
Not to mention the wrinkles it causes.
Country Boy you can use anything that I post as long as it isn't in court and against me.
In the other thread where someone called you a troll you handled it very well with a lot of dignity.
You were correct not to respond in kind my young friend.
If it happens again let one of us Texans know we will handle it for you. LOL
Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Thank you very much Db!!!!!! You are epicly awesome in my opinion. There's no need to respond to haters or anyone who is negative. It gets you knowere, unless you want trouble.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy remember this my young friend, it is not what you say that is so important. It is how you say it.

Conducting yourself with pride, dignity , and treating others with respect will earn you a lot more friends than being rude.
Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Don't you worry db; I'll be sure to remember these very important life lessons. You are a truly amazing person.  

Do you have any advice you'd give to me with my Colt acting up?


----------



## texasgal

DH's first ride on Gunner.









































































I do like this little gelding...


----------



## kctop72

Glad they had a good ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

I just joined the forums yesterday and stumbled across this thread.

Let's see, we live in District 3 (Collin County), north of McKinney and on the border of Grayson and Hunt Counties. I've had a horse at the top of my Christmas list since I was 3 years old, but my dreams did not come true until April of this year.

My DD Kitten (9) is the rider (2 years of lessons so far) and I'm her groom / cheerleader / horse spoiler / check book. . We board our 8 year old QH mare at a local stable, but we visit her at least 3 days a week. Currently Kitten and Acey show at 4H and local shows in English (flat) and a little WP...but she also loves playdays where she runs barrels and poles and has even played at team sorting with cows.

Our family consists of two horse crazy females, my DH (who is supportive, but often puzzled by our passion), 3 dogs, a cat, a house bunny, and our Mare. We're new to the horse world, but having a great time exploring all our options. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hey HorseMom .. welcome to our little thread!


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy what are you doing to make the horse act up?
Just joking what are trying to accomplish with him?
How old is he?
I may no have tyhe answers but I bet someone on here will.
You can ask Texasgal but then again she couldn't train a rooster and we know how that ended. Shalom


----------



## texasgal




----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal flaunting crime scene photos on a public forum will do our case no good.
Is this some new gourmet thing to leave the feet on the carcass or what.
I was in China and they did bring out a plate of chicken feet.
They didn't even try and disquise it.
No rice, no sauce, just a plate of feet.
There is not much to chew on a chicken foot. Just skin and gristle.
We don't even want to discuss the next course. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ewwww .. chicken feet. Maybe that's why they are all so little .. and mostly thin ??? lol


----------



## dbarabians

You know what the bad part was I couldn't tell them I was no allowed to eat it.
I did with the fried rat. That is why they cooked the feet. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

You can't eat rat? I can't imagine .......... *snort*


----------



## texasgal

My baby is on her way home ... The first leg of her trip back to Houston is almost over..


----------



## nuisance

I an SO glad I live in the USA!!! No fried rat for me!!! yuck! I'm not that hungry..... well... I am on clear liquids today, for my colonoscopy tomorrow...... fried rat and chicken feet may look good by the end of the day! Yum Jello!


----------



## texasgal

^^ DH had that done a couple weeks ago .. he was soooooooooooo hungry that right after the procedure he had me take him to Olive Garden for pasta, salad, and dessert. He doesn't remember most of it .. the drugs were still on board.. lol.


----------



## nuisance

My DH had one several years ago, he made me take him to IHOP right afterwards! lol He later regretted it. I'll wait until I get home.... maybe....


----------



## texasgal

I kept waiting for him to regret it .. he never did .. and slept like a baby when he got home ...


----------



## Country Boy

Why are there pictures of Chicken feet? I'm confused? 

db: I don't really do much other than travel around for shows. I got home from the last one and he's been worked up ever since. Do you think he wants to come with us or what? He's an almost 1 year old Colt.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Well we have gone over two weeks with no more chicken break ins! Seems like the new design is working.










The green shade thing is to keep the horses from rubbing on the pipe. 

And here's the little flock. =) The golden one is new. No idea what he is, but he's a LOUD MOUTH.


----------



## Country Boy

What pretty Chickens! (Never thought I'd say that) I feel the need to shoot and BBQ some of my chickens. The horses, goats, and dogs all dislike them. (no clue why) Bandit chases them away from all the other horses. I do like a handful of them. (sometimes) Needless to say I'm no chicken fan.


----------



## texasgal

TA ~ HALLELUJAH!! I'm so proud for ya'll ... 

"Hey little chicky chickies .. ya'll remember me????"

Look at the saddle feathers on that little roo!! *smile*


----------



## Country Boy

Chickens are weird. I'm no fan of them! They smell bad, worse than goats! Their feet are really gross. *insert music*


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> TA ~ HALLELUJAH!! I'm so proud for ya'll ...
> 
> "Hey little chicky chickies .. ya'll remember me????"
> 
> Look at the saddle feathers on that little roo!! *smile*


He's pretty, isn't he?? I don't know what he is! If you can guess, please let me know. He was traded for a guinea chick, I think.



> What pretty Chickens! (Never thought I'd say that) I feel the need to shoot and BBQ some of my chickens. The horses, goats, and dogs all dislike them. (no clue why) Bandit chases them away from all the other horses. I do like a handful of them. (sometimes) Needless to say I'm no chicken fan.


Thank you! We had some rotten luck with a couple being pulled through the wire. Turns out, it was our goat that dug up the whole hole that the predator got through. He was digging up the dirt as a laying hole and the land owner caught him in the act. lol

These chickens are very friendly. The lightest grey one up front lost her eye as a baby to another chick. I call her Minnie. She likes to be held. They live a pretty charmed life with awesome roosting boxes inside bedded with hay and the self feeder/waterer. Also makes them more pleasant to tend to, because they need so little! I have enjoyed them.


----------



## texasgal

TA .. are his legs green?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> TA .. are his legs green?


That I cannot tell you...When I went to fill their feeder, I got busy and didn't visit as long as usual. But I did notice he has feathers on his feet.


----------



## texasgal

Oh cute! He's probably a mix. If he's got green legs/feet, then he's likely and Easter Egger ... feathers on the feet could come from several breeds, none of which he really looks like (that I can think of) ..

He's cute!


----------



## Country Boy

Why don't we talk about goats? I like goats (much more than chickens)

This morning I went out to do te barn chores and noticed Bandit was out of his stall playing with the goats in the middle of the barn! The goats didn't surprise me but, Bandit did. If you don't know my goats are ninja escape artists. Every pen or fence I've treid they've gotten out of. (I should free range goats) How on earth a 11 month year old Colt got out is beyond me. Any ideas on how he escaped? I need to fix it.


----------



## texasgal

*don't*care*for*goats .... at*all.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Country Boy said:


> Why don't we talk about goats? I like goats (much more than chickens)
> 
> This morning I went out to do te barn chores and noticed Bandit was out of his stall playing with the goats in the middle of the barn! The goats didn't surprise me but, Bandit did. If you don't know my goats are ninja escape artists. Every pen or fence I've treid they've gotten out of. (I should free range goats) How on earth a 11 month year old Colt got out is beyond me. Any ideas on how he escaped? I need to fix it.


Haha. I've had that happen, minus the goats, but it was usually me who didn't latch the chain after feeding. I keep my feed stall locked so even if they escape, they can't get into the feed/hay. Also found one out after it pulled the middle stall board off cribbing. (Boarder horses are so fun!), and exited through the top and bottom planks.

Any idea what age hens start laying? Mine are getting pretty big, and I've noticed they have more interest in roosting, but no eggs thus far. Hmmm

I no longer have any goats, unfortunately, but I'd love to get more. I was rather attached to my last annoying barn buddy.


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> *don't*care*for*goats .... at*all.


Why not? 

(how dare you!)


----------



## texasgal

Just not my thing..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

And here's my latest accomplishment. 










Momma got some fancy grooming time.









Mmmm. Fresh rain grass.


----------



## Country Boy

What a cute little foal!


----------



## texasgal

She's left Newark ...


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy do not I repeat do not discuss animals with Texasgal.
She is wanted by the SPCA PETA and the United Nations.
Texasgal where is your daughter coming in from?
Glad you get to see her. If only Earl could be there to welcome her home her joy would be complete.
Country boy your colt is just being a colt and don't expect too much out of him.
also don't let training sessions last longer than 20 - 30 minutes.
They have an attention span like your little sister. Very Very short. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Lies ... it's all lies .. there was NEVER an investigation into Earl's ACCIDENT .. 

My daughter was visiting her dad in Nantucket, MA for a few weeks.. The only animal she cares to be greeted by at home is her flying squirrel, Sissy. They are big buddies.


----------



## Country Boy

I think the UN's after you Texas Gal! Ride away before it gets ugly!(lol) 

Don't worry db I won't anymore! My Colt freaked out and wouldn't eat while me and Bullet were going on a week long show thing. (or so my mom says) I was wondering if I should take him with us when we show or not?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Country Boy said:


> I think the UN's after you Texas Gal! Ride away before it gets ugly!(lol)
> 
> Don't worry db I won't anymore! My Colt freaked out and wouldn't eat while me and Bullet were going on a week long show thing. (or so my mom says) I was wondering if I should take him with us when we show or not?


I always took my young ones with me to playdays. It is good for them to experience the commotion and new sights and sounds at a young age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

I think I'm going to take him to a show on Sunday.


----------



## clippityclop

Howdy!

Haven't had a chance to catch up on every single post (I don't have enough caffeine for that at the moment) but i promise to catch up...

Central TX here
currently 4 horses and too many other critters to mention on 22+ acres.
I used to have QH's for 20 something years but buried the last two a few years ago in my garden and have slowly been going gaited. Two gaited horses, an Arab and a Welsh paint cross.

Glad you started this post!!! 

You folks in the East - anyone ride in the Sam Houston Nat'l Forest?


----------



## clippityclop

Sorry - I just totally jumped in !!!


----------



## Country Boy

Hey CC! (mind if I call you that?) I know this is stupid but, what's a Gaited horse?


----------



## clippityclop

are you pullin' my leg?

one that opens gates, silly!:clap:


----------



## Country Boy

clippityclop said:


> are you pullin' my leg?
> 
> one that opens gates, silly!:clap:


No, I ain't pulin' your leg. I really don't know.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

clippityclop said:


> are you pullin' my leg?
> 
> one that opens gates, silly!:clap:


Welcome neighbor!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Clippityclop .. we live at the edge of the National forest .. I've ridden there once, and now that DH, daughter and I have horses to ride, I'm sure we will again. Interested in coming over??


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add PineMount Dakota, ArabBossMare, stormylass, and HorseMom1025. *

*Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks for updating that.


----------



## texasgal

CB .. I'm not sure anyone actually answered your question.

Gaited horses refers to horses that gait differently than the "normal" walk, trot, canter (or walk, jog, lope) .. The do a "singlefoot", or a "running walk", or some other 4 beat gait that is VERY smooth to ride..

Look up Rocky Mountain Horses, Paso Finos, or Tennesse Walking Horses (barefoot ones.. God, don't think those padded, sored horses are what we're talking about)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Country Boy

@Texasgal
Thank you!  

You and db have been very helpful!!!!!!!! He answered my question too.


----------



## clippityclop

Country Boy said:


> No, I ain't pulin' your leg. I really don't know.


 
LOL! No problem. There is so much to say about gaited horses - all of the different gaits and breeds and then they all are individuals too, so they each have a different version of the movment. It would be 100 pages of posts to get all the info down.

The ride is super sweet and smooth - and some of those boogers can gait over 10mph before they even feel the need to canter. 

I have a foxtrotter and a walker - foxtrotters kind of do a thing where they trot with their hind legs while the front legs walk (some can do other types of gaits)

and walkers have a smooth intermediate gait where they walk really fast (so fast their manes and tails blow in the wind) and the rider just glides along - can even carry a can of soda and it won't even slosh.

There is no bouncing - it is super nice!

Here's a walker video:
this is the running walk Gaits Video

here's a foxtrotter video: 



 
If you ever get offered a chance to ride a gaited horse, don't pass it up! It is very unique!


----------



## kctop72

I LOVE my gaited boy! He is so smooth and a dream to ride! The kids that don't know anything about their gaits say it reminds them of a cartoon because his feet move so fast! He is very flexible and even likes to run barrles!!!


----------



## Country Boy

Wow I had no idea that they were such amazing horses! Maybe my next horse will be a Gaited one. Maybe a Tennessee Walking horse?


----------



## dbarabians

OK people why am I wwwaaayyyy up in region 4 all by myself?
Are yall trying to tell me something?
Country Boy you keep asking questions.
Nothing wrong with gaining a little information.Now if someone says there is no such thing as a stupid question they are lying. There is. you have not asked one yet though.
I get to go to Paris this weekend.
After spending the most of this month here in Dallas at the hospital I am ready to ride. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I'll come and visit you db!! 

The vet came out last night at like 11:40 ish. My sisters horse Kayla got caught in a fence and couldn't get out injuring her legs. Then he checked her belly when she got out just to be sure she wasn't in heat or severly injured and.......... She's pregnant!! Bullet is the only stallion on our ranch making him an expecting father!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy if Bullet is just 11 months and the vet can tell that the mare is pregnant I think that might be impossible. It takes a mare about 11 months to foal and about 9 to really start showing.
Maybe you bought her bred?
Good Luck my young friend.
Texasgal has the daughter assimilated back to Texas after her excile in Nantucket? 
Bet your having fun. Shalom


----------



## Jlondon

Thank you for starting this thread. I am in Section 6, Montgomery County, Magnolia. I have 3 dogs and 5 chickens on 2.5 acres and working on setting up my horse pasture. Taking riding lessons at a nearby barn and loving it. Started taking lessons with 8 other women our group is down to 3 dedicated women. My friend has 2 Arabians that I enjoy helping out with while I am searching for the horse for me. I also love the Mason Dixon line comment but more for I was never meant to live in cold weather. Born in LA lived in MO, OH, GA and NE before escaping to the great state of Texas.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Hey neighbor .. I'm just up the road in Dobbin...


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy if Bullet is just 11 months and the vet can tell that the mare is pregnant I think that might be impossible. It takes a mare about 11 months to foal and about 9 to really start showing.
> Maybe you bought her bred?
> Good Luck my young friend.
> Texasgal has the daughter assimilated back to Texas after her excile in Nantucket?
> Bet your having fun. Shalom


Bullet is 9 years old! Bandit Is 11 months or so. My dad who's also an equine vet (he was on call when the whole Kayla fiasco happened.) looked at her and she's no Longer in heat after being crazy for weeks, and she won't leave Bullets side. On august second she'll be 3 months. If we have estimated correctly.


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Welcome Clippityclop .. we live at the edge of the National forest .. I've ridden there once, and now that DH, daughter and I have horses to ride, I'm sure we will again. Interested in coming over??


 
I might take you up on that one day! I know some secret trails!!!


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> OK people why am I wwwaaayyyy up in region 4 all by myself?
> Are yall trying to tell me something?
> Country Boy you keep asking questions.
> Nothing wrong with gaining a little information.Now if someone says there is no such thing as a stupid question they are lying. There is. you have not asked one yet though.
> I get to go to Paris this weekend.
> After spending the most of this month here in Dallas at the hospital I am ready to ride. Shalom


How is your daughter coming along?


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks faceman she is doing much better.
Enough to worry about her lack of hair. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Woo! More people around the area! 

I seriously need more horsey friends nearby. And if anyone in this area knows of a college kid or young person who would like a little job, I am going to e looking for someone to come help me out around the barn. =)


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Thanks faceman she is doing much better.
> Enough to worry about her lack of hair. Shalom


I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter db. Glad she's feeling better though.


----------



## HippieCowgirl

Hey hey hye a newbie from district 7 Hays County in Manchaca.
Own one curly gelding and train 8 other equines(mix of mules, donkeys, and horses of all sizes) for an animal assisted therapy program. <3



clippityclop said:


> If you ever get offered a chance to ride a gaited horse, don't pass it up! It is very unique!


Love a gaited horse, but the most unique gait I have ridden was a Tennessee Walking Mule. That is something worth trying!


----------



## barrie001

Just a shout out to the Texas group...Howdy! I just joined Horse Forum a couple days ago and one of you suggested I take a look at this thread. Glad I did! Anyone in the Smithville area? I have 3 Arabians, only one is rideable and the other two need training so I have my hands full. Nice to meet ya'll. I guess I'm what a Texan would call a "**** yankee." Since I married a Texan, can I consider myself a naturalized Texan? LOVE this state and will never leave it again!


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome barrie001 and hippiecowgirl! 

Barrie001- where's smithville?


----------



## barrie001

*Smithville Location*

Smithville is about 13 miles east of Bastrop, which is about 27 miles east of Austin. I actually live 13 miles south of Bastrop and 13 miles SE of Smithville but our address is Smithville. LOVE being out in the country!


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. barrie .. sounds like you live REALLY close to my BIL. He lives down 304 in La Riata Ranch ..

We only go that way about once a year .. during the holidays .. when we HAVE to .. ugh, the in-laws .. lol.


----------



## texasgal

My handsome guys:




















And a couple of my daughter on Gunner.


----------



## ThursdayNext

barrie001 said:


> Just a shout out to the Texas group...Howdy! I just joined Horse Forum a couple days ago and one of you suggested I take a look at this thread. Glad I did! Anyone in the Smithville area? I have 3 Arabians, only one is rideable and the other two need training so I have my hands full. Nice to meet ya'll. I guess I'm what a Texan would call a "**** yankee." Since I married a Texan, can I consider myself a naturalized Texan? LOVE this state and will never leave it again!


Did you guys get caught up in the fires last year? I was watching the horse community mobilize on FB to get the animals out of the danger region - it was a wonderful thing to see. Not the fires, but the way people pulled together.

Marrying a Texan won't make you a Texan. I married a New Yorker, and if that makes me a New Yorker, I'm going to shoot myself. Doesn't mean you can't become a Texan, but it's not something you catch from a spouse.  It better not be.


----------



## texasgal

^^ Well, that kinda depends .. you can 'become' a Texan after a certain amount of time and proper acclimation - and being married to a Texan can make it alot easier to be accepted as a Texan .. ... maybe not a "native" Texan, though.. hehehehe.

We'll certainly take you on THIS board!


----------



## barrie001

Guess I just won't tell anyone that I wasn't born here!

ThursdayNext, luckily the fires didn't get that close to us. We were in the process of moving in when the fires erupted so we were on pins and needles for a while. I thought it was great the way everyone was so helpful to those in need! There were horse trailers parked at the auction facility on Highway 304 for those who had horses to move. That's just one of the reasons I love this state and the people who live in it.

TexasGal, We live a little past La Riata, probably a mile. Next time you're going to be down that way, let me know and we can meet and say howdy face to face. Your family looks wonderful! I need to get some decent pictures of my "kids" both large and small and post them. Will try to do so soon. Have a great day everyone! I'll be back later.


----------



## texasgal

I defintely will let you know if we head that way .. I also want to go to Smithville as I have this "thing" about wanting to photograph places from movies.. lol. I want a pic of the house where they filmed Hope Floats .. and I think there is something else there in Smithville .. maybe the dancing joint? .. Like that little place just north of ya'll where they filmed part of Texas Chain Saw Massacre.. ha! And Gruene Hall where they filmed part of Michael .. etc. (Lake Lure NC where they filmed part of Dirty Dancing ... I could go on....)

Oh, yeah, don't volunteer the birthplace unless someone asks.. it works for me *wink*...


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add HippieCowgirl, barrie001*
*
Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
barrie001 - Bastrop County -Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Hippie Cowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## Endiku

Goodness theres a lot of us from the same area! We really ought to get together sometime  perhaps not to ride though...I'm thinking that might not work out for Sour and I! XD

Maybe a trail ride on a trail wide enough for me to drive the cart on? ahaha


----------



## nuisance

Endiku said:


> Goodness theres a lot of us from the same area! We really ought to get together sometime  perhaps not to ride though...I'm thinking that might not work out for Sour and I! XD
> 
> Maybe a trail ride on a trail wide enough for me to drive the cart on? ahaha


There are a few "trail rides" around here, that all are on streets, side streets, back streets, dirt roads, paved roads, etc, that they have quite a few horses and carts, donkeys and cart, and/or wagons.... you could try one of those...... will she go 20 miles! lol


----------



## Endiku

Really? You really ought to come on down here then! We actually have some pretty good trails in my area.

I dont mean a road though xD I have an easy acess miniature horse cart that sits two people and is suspended on two wheels. Its bumpy but its small, so it'll fit on any well kept trail! Maybe not right now though...she's 10 months pregnant. LOL.


----------



## Country Boy

I've been up all night preparing for my cousins to come visit. It's like a family reunion and they bring horses of theirs we have cookouts and hang out until the end of summer. This year it's at our Ranch; I'm particularly excited to see my Cousin Kelsea and her family. She has a palomino Quarter Horse Named Biscuit. She also has a Lippizaner Stallion Named Randy. They had a Colt Mamed McCoy he's adorable (based of the pics). Anyhow, last year Randy Kicked me and bucked me off. What should I do with him? 
Kelsea's ride both of these horses in the US and Texas State Competitions. I can't wait to ride with her and have fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren

I'm headed out to scrub my pony. Poor thing has been neglected for a few weeks due to my schedule and it being TDH out here (Too **** Hotttt). If all goes well I'll pick up my new trailer next week and Autumn will have her first outing on August 4th - last show of the season at Triple Cross in Godley.

What have yall been up to?


----------



## Tejas

Rode last Thursday into the sunset with the bf. **** I am so mad I dont have a camera anymore.  We had such a nice ride. We ran a lot of the way. The horses had a good time!


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy you be careful with that stallion.
Not many people can say they have been bucked off by a lippizaner.
I might not have spelt that right,
What should you do with him?
Stay in the Saddle!!!!
Have fun.
OK I'm back in Dallas for a couple of days.
Going from an apartment in downtown Dallas to not having a nieghbor within 2 miles is getting strange.
Hey the views in both places are great though. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

I've been preparing for Sour's delivery in the past few days, fixing up her stall and making a foaling kit. I'm just so darned excited! Hopefully Baby stays in for atleast another two-three weeks, but I figured its best to be prepared than not!


----------



## texasgal

dba .. be careful ... dont get too used to that city life ... ya hear?


----------



## nuisance

I don't think i could ever get use to the city life!!! I have always lived in a small town. Iowa park, where i live, is only about 7000 people, give or take a few. We just moved 5 miles south of town, love the country!!! My sister just moved to n. Richland hills (dfw area). I just couldn't do it. Dh wanted to find a house in wichita falls, 100,000 people. I gave him a emphatic no! 
I can't wait for my mare's hoof to heal so i can ride!! I hate borrowing other peoples horses.


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy you be careful with that stallion.
> Not many people can say they have been bucked off by a lippizaner.
> I might not have spelt that right,
> What should you do with him?
> Stay in the Saddle!!!!
> Have fun.
> OK I'm back in Dallas for a couple of days.
> Going from an apartment in downtown Dallas to not having a nieghbor within 2 miles is getting strange.
> Hey the views in both places are great though. Shalom


I never thought horses could be evil until I met him! He hates every one but, Kelsea! He tries to knock anyone off his back but, her.


----------



## nuisance

Country Boy said:


> I never thought horses could be evil until I met him! He hates every one but, Kelsea! He tries to knock anyone off his back but, her.


I had a QH mare like that once. We got her as a yearling, fresh off her momma, never had been touched by a human. She bullied the other yearlings so much, they had to separate her, and they couldn't do anything with her. They were going to put her down because they said she was evil. Dad convinced previous owners to let us have her, they wouldn't let us pay for her, said wait until we know if we can keep her or not. I was maybe 14 or 15 at the time. We got along famously. She would do anything I wanted her to. But, no one else could touch her! We were out of state on vacation once, and she got a hoof injury, and my brother couldn't catch her to get her to the vet, so he called one of my friends who had been around her quite a bit, and she reluctantly let my friend catch her. But until the day she died, I was the only one who she let do anything with her.


----------



## Country Boy

That's exactly how he is. She's his comfort zone I guess. He came from some fancy breeding stable in europe.


----------



## nuisance

I thought most of us might like this!


----------



## texasgal

^^ seeing as I am also a chicken person .. me likes!


----------



## dnabbody

Hi Everyone!

I joined this forum a few months ago, but have been a serious lurker the entire time! Figured I'd introduce myself here now...

We are 25 miles north of Austin in Williamson county.My 10 year old Arab gelding is boarded at a barn, 10 minutes away from my house. Early 2010 we left Tucson,AZ for Seguin,TX and stayed until Dec 2010. Since then,we've been up here in Leander. I do like like this area a little better, but sometimes miss the farm house on 25 acres we had in Seguin. Boarding has made my horse happy to have company,and me happy to learn more from others.

At some point I'd love to venture away from the my barn's arenas and pastures to ride.It would be great to actually meet other "horse people", as this is my first horse in a little over 25 years. I have had him for 2 years now, and things are coming along better than I would have thought 2 years ago! Plus the people I know here aren't into horses (Hubby included). They just DO NOT GET IT when I talk too long on "What I did at the barn today".


This forum has taught me so much already.Really looking forward to meeting some of you.
Deana Sprague
in Leander


----------



## nuisance

Welcome. I went thru a 25-30 yr horse hiatus also, have had mine just over a year. Iv'e been out of the horse "business" so long, so much has changed, and i've lost touch with horsey people. But, i'm slowly finding new, yet old horse friends, here and in person. 
I grew up in s. Calif, we rode in the mountains, here we ride up and down the highway! Big deal. But i've found some great places to ride, so look forward to riding more when, 1. It cools down, and 2. My horses hoof heals, should be rideable by mid fall.... I hope.....


----------



## Endiku

Welcome, Dnabbody! You do realize that now that you've told us about your gelding, you _must_ post pictures of him, right? ;D


----------



## nuisance

Here's my Grandkids riding Stormy. She's an 18 yr old mare, arthritis, so no adults, she's great with the kids, just lead them around abit, she's happy, they're happy, and Cat, my sorrel mare gets horribly jealous! She was given to me thru a co-worker, she's there as a pasture buddy for Cat. lol


----------



## Country Boy

My cousins should be in town any minute! Very excited!


----------



## texasgal

Lots of pics, CountryBoy!


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy you stay away from that stallion.
Is he branded? He might have come from the Spanish Riding School.
If so you have something special at your house.
Texasgal haven't you learned your lesson about chickens.
Another Earl is awaiting somewhere. Shalom


----------



## dnabbody

Thanks for the welcome! Just got back from the barn. It really is a beautiful night out there tonight.

Nuisance, I grew up in N California doing the same things you describe with the old Morgan/QH gelding I had. Except we used to ride though drive-thrus, and tie our horses to the bike rack outside of 7-11. Unfortunately,the town is too developed for that these days, no way you could do it now.Having a horse at 40 is so much different than when I was 12, but think I like it more now.

Endiku, there are photos of Zepher if you click on my "horses" tab. I will have to figure out how to attach a pic. I am technologically illiterate!

I am tired from my 2hour ride out in the sun today.Think the hot bath is waiting...


----------



## dnabbody

PS, hope your horses' hoof is healed soon. That sounds no good : (


----------



## dbarabians

Hey don't knock city living. besides the noise pollution, too many people and lots of concrete it has a lot to offer.
I used to love my apoartment and when I bought it and called down to have my car brought to the front they asked me what radio station i wanted to listen to. You get used to it after a while and no one can just drop in without being announced.
Just tipping the valet would run 100$ a week.
Don't laugh I used to be a Yuppy.
No after Kyra is out of the hospital I'm going back to the Country.
I like being near the horses. Shalom


----------



## dnabbody

Ha ha! That's why I like living where I do, it seems small and quiet,but just down the highway is Austin.I work in downtown Austin 3 nights a week, and it definitely keeps up my interest in culture! In some ways, it definitely reminds me of the years I lived in San Francisco or Sacramento. Austin is probably the only "California" that Texas will ever have! It makes things familiar and comfortable in a place that is still so new.
It' s nice to have that duality. Enjoy the city while you're there.


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Hey don't knock city living. besides the noise pollution, too many people and lots of concrete it has a lot to offer.
> I used to love my apoartment and when I bought it and called down to have my car brought to the front they asked me what radio station i wanted to listen to. You get used to it after a while and no one can just drop in without being announced.
> Just tipping the valet would run 100$ a week.
> Don't laugh I used to be a Yuppy.
> No after Kyra is out of the hospital I'm going back to the Country.
> I like being near the horses. Shalom


Besides - who in their right mind would live in Dallas when they could live in Paris? Duh...

After all, there is nothing like strolling down the Rue de Bubba at sunset...


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. Am I the only one that gets *dbarabians* and *dnabbody* confused???

Ya'll look alike in my brain!


----------



## dnabbody

Okay Texasgal, I added an avatar...hopefully it helps clear up any confusion!


----------



## texasgal

Yay! I likie ...


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Here's my Grandkids riding Stormy. She's an 18 yr old mare, arthritis, so no adults, she's great with the kids, just lead them around abit, she's happy, they're happy, and Cat, my sorrel mare gets horribly jealous! She was given to me thru a co-worker, she's there as a pasture buddy for Cat. lol


 
LOVIN' that babymobile!


----------



## Country Boy

My cousins finally got here at 3 am. We went riding this morning it was a blast!


----------



## texasgal

^^ ... and where are my pictures?????


----------



## Country Boy

On my camera locked away in a closet without a key! (Jk) I have no idea how to upload them


----------



## texasgal

*smack* .. figure it out!


----------



## Duren

Anyone selling or know of a truck for sale - 3/4 ton, Auto. Doesnt need to be pretty, just needs to be safe for hauling. 

I'm in the Dallas area.


----------



## Kayella

There's a Texas emblem in the top left corner! How awesome


----------



## texasgal

Where did that come from??


----------



## clippityclop

That's pretty neat!


----------



## Roperchick

pure epicness! haha


----------



## texasgal

Makes me wanna go look at other state threads (if there are any) ....


----------



## Roperchick

i dont think there are any.....Texas is just bomb like that


----------



## texasgal

Well, it figures ... we are DA BOMB!


----------



## ThursdayNext

Texas, It's A Whole Other Forum.


----------



## dbarabians

OK Faceman Rue De Bubba?
You don't know how real that is though. LOL
I'm still laughing.
Texasgal how in the world can you get me mixed up with anybody.
i'm the only jewish chicken rights advocate in Texas.
Country Boy don't worry i haven't figured out this uploading picture thing either. Notice I don't have an avatar?
Austin is fun and unique. Liberal too.
My kind of town.
Spent every year of college there from freshman to PHD.
HOOK EM HORNS.
How do we get the admin to add Bevo to this threads logo? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Bevo? 

You meant Reveille .. right?


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal, its Bevo . A LONGHORN. Not some roadkill of a mutt that couldn't get adopted by a real college on penny day at the SPCA. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Wow ... so vicious .


----------



## dbarabians

Sadly it is a harsh reality. Crudely put but a reality just the same. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

More like a look into the very real delusions that exist within the liberal rooster-hugging, orange and white, Austin-esque community ...

Peace.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Harsh. Reveille isn't a mutt. She's a purebred Collie.


----------



## nuisance

Duren said:


> Anyone selling or know of a truck for sale - 3/4 ton, Auto. Doesnt need to be pretty, just needs to be safe for hauling.
> 
> I'm in the Dallas area.


I just saw this same thing posted in the "Texas Trail Riding" page on FB. Is that you? Small world huh?!


----------



## MySissyGirl

Zone 3  Only my sissy girl.  Hoping to find more time to ride and someone to ride with. It's hard when you have no friends out here and have a 10 month old baby.


----------



## Duren

nuisance said:


> I just saw this same thing posted in the "Texas Trail Riding" page on FB. Is that you? Small world huh?!


Haha, yeah thats me!


----------



## texasgal

And so now I've joined the Texas Trail Riders FB group .....


----------



## ThirteenAcres

You guys are great for an early morning giggle. 

Jewish chicken rights activist. Ahhhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jlondon

*Lets try this picture thing again.*

Here is a picture of my current lesson horse....











Texasgal you are just right down the road. Once I get my horse we will have to connect up for a ride.....


----------



## texasgal

We will! My mare is in the Woodlands area .. on the east side of I-45 .. the geldings are in Dobbin. I can't wait to get them all in one place .. namely, OUR place!

Here are some pics I took of little Badger last night.


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Bevo?
> 
> You meant Reveille .. right?


Reveille who? The only real mascot is Bevo! Hook 'Em Horns!


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> *smack* .. figure it out!


Well my phone apparently can't upload pictures on here. My computer is down and I have no idea how!!!


----------



## Kayella

Can y'all please like and share Henny's picture for Sixteen Hands' July Horse of the month! If any of your friends like it, please make sure they like the photo on their page, otherwise it won't count!! Thanks so much, guys! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....338582489550608.76704.134862553255937&type=3


----------



## Roperchick

done. and done.! i heart him... i may have to steal him haha


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy you are so correct.
Bevo rules!!!!
My father and brothers went to A&M I learned how to read and went to UT.
A&M isn't as bad as OU. Thankfully. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

dbarabians said:


> Country boy you are so correct.
> Bevo rules!!!!
> My father and brothers went to A&M I learned how to read and went to UT.
> A&M isn't as bad as OU. Thankfully. Shalom


Better dead than red, we used to say...


----------



## Kayella

Thanks RC! Everyone wants to steal my little boy


----------



## nuisance

He is a cutie, I've taken care of it also! Good luck


----------



## dbarabians

Kayela he is very nice.
I am not a big fan of pintos but if I ever breed one I want a bay or buckskin.
does he have shining spark in his pedigree? Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Thanks so much guys! 

And yes he does DB! His grandsire is Shots Flying Spark. Here's a link to his pedigree: 

Swen Sparks Fly Paint


----------



## mfed58

Hi y'all. I'm way down south in the Rio Grande Valley. Harlingen to be exact. We have a small place with 5 horses. 2 Quarters, 6 and 23, 1 Morgan about 15, 1 Magdaloran Marchador 4 yr old, and an OTTB thats 13. They all do real well down here in the heat. The only one we really have to watch hard is the Thoroughbred. He's my number 1 boy, and he's a great grandson of Seattle Slew, and one of the best Trail Horses I've seen. About as close to Bomb Proof as you could hope for! WE love it down here except for the extended dry/hot periods. It gets hard to ride much when it's so hot. But we squeeze in short rides when we can in the late evenings or early morning, humidity allowing of course! We're fortunate to have our own hay field so that eleviates alot of our feed issues. Anyone else in here from the valley?


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country boy you are so correct.
> Bevo rules!!!!
> My father and brothers went to A&M I learned how to read and went to UT.
> A&M isn't as bad as OU. Thankfully. Shalom


Oh my gosh! db you just keep making me laugh! OU ought to go to H*** just like the fight song says.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome mfed!


----------



## dbarabians

Back at the farm for the weekend.
Trying to keep things running is now a 24 hour job and a 2 hour commute.
Texasgal I do like those geldings.
Everyone have a great weekend and stay safe.
Country Boy you stay away from that wild stallion. LOl Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend.
Stay cool. { like thats really going to happen}
Wear plenty of sunscreen and keep all chickens safe.
This is a public awareness bulletin paid for by the Friends of Earl...
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

BTW .. Earl has a son ... his name s Ajax ... maybe pix today...


----------



## Country Boy

Are any of you guys watching the Olympics?


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. I've tried all morning to get the equestrian events ... can't. So now I'm watching forensics ... lol.


----------



## Country Boy

I haven't been able to find equestrian events to watch either. I know several events are taking place now. Tennis, Biking, And fencing are all I can watch.


----------



## stormylass

The only time I see the equestrian is at 1,2,3, in the MOrning! so frustrating, Im pretty sure that we horse people spend much more money than the rowing people, or say the ping pong people!!!! Horse people rule!!!oh I guess not!!LOL


----------



## Country Boy

Why is ping pong even an Olympic sport? It's stupid really


----------



## texasgal

Not to those that have spent their lives perfecting the sport ... *wink*


----------



## Country Boy

True. Do you think it's an Olympic sport? Just like synchronized swimming. Is it a real sport that makes people an Olympian?


----------



## texasgal

It can't all be horse drawn chariot racing w/jousting! lol


----------



## dbarabians

What will happen if they add reining?
they have been discussing dropping eventing due to the risk to the horses.
country Boy everyone doesn't have exciting sports like we do n Texas.
If someone isn't bucked off, tackled, sliding, running, getting elbowed or making a million dollars doing it we don't watch it.
Rowing and Ping Pong are for Englishmen and yankees. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

those eventers need to come down here and learn how to ride horses by the seat of their pants and swim across the Brazos River a time or two, learn to gallop a horse under a low branch and grab hold of the branch and swing like tarzan (and learn to fall flat on your back - HARD) and jump over a few wood fences on the fly while rounding up the neighbors cattle and sending them back home. At least that's how I grew up....maybe there wouldn't be so many accidents? wink wink!:wink:


----------



## stormylass

Im not saying that they dont deserve SOME time, but they act like ..."oh yeah and then we have to throw the horse stuff somewhere,oh lets put on in the middle of the night ,cuz people would rather watch people ROW and play ping pong, and frankly I would rather watch sincrinized swimming, than rowing or pingpong! but I dont think poker is a sport either!LOL


----------



## Country Boy

Poker ain't a sport either. It ticks me off that horse events are at 1,2,3 or 4 am.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy if you tell me you play poker i'm going to laugh.
Real Hard.
If you tell me you win i won't play agianst you. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

db I am a boss at poker! And the last time I checked it requires little to no physical activity, therefore it's no sport.


----------



## dbarabians

All right country boy what do you play with monopoly money?
I agree its not a sport per say.
I also cannot understand how people watch it on TV.
Then again I can't watch golf or baseball on TV either.
too boring for me. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys .. I just wanted to give a shout out for Brandi at Double T Tack in Dobbin, Tx. They are brand new and I bought a bit there today. They ship!

Double T Tack - Home


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> All right country boy what do you play with monopoly money?
> I agree its not a sport per say.
> I also cannot understand how people watch it on TV.
> Then again I can't watch golf or baseball on TV either.
> too boring for me. Shalom


That depends who I'm playing. If I play my sister I use cash as in $$. With others we use random stuff like tickets, toys, horse stuff, or food.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy didn't you tell me your sister was 7.
Are you taking her candy money? Thats sad Country really sad. LOL
Horse stuff what kind and if its good where do you paly? Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I have an 18 year old sister as well. 

And for the record I take my little sisters candy, not the money to buy it with.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy now I really am laughing. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

So excited tonight! I just got my first payment on custom tack and am ordering supplies. I can't wait to start!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ Very cool!


----------



## texasgal

40 bales of hay .. toyota pickup .... I.AM.DA.BOMB!


----------



## nuisance

Creative stacking! Lol


----------



## texasgal

Well, I did it in 2 trips ... but all by myself ... whoot!


----------



## nuisance

Hell of a woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

ThirteenAcres said:


> So excited tonight! I just got my first payment on custom tack and am ordering supplies. I can't wait to start!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
whatyadoing? making? selling? fill me in --- I'm way behind here...


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha. Right now I am making custom belt style headstalls, breast collars, and halters right now. I am also belonging out concho sets. =) I ordered some nylon headstalls to add conchos to as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal hauling hay in this heat?
Are you crazy
thats why I hire someone. that and I'm too old.
Not really but I let them think I am to get out of work!. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

you should have a blog/website something or other somewhere or at least on ebay...do you? I'd love to see it all sometime!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm putting together sites right now via Facebook. =) I needed to get some examples made first, so I've been taking orders at supply cost without profit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

That's probably a great idea! Get your name out there and then people will start looking for your stuff to buy...have you ever considered donating for events with silent auctions and stuff? Then making the little business cards and attach it and people will come track you down..

worked great for a friend of mine who made 2.5 foot tall cowboy (sewn and hand painted) and indian dolls. REAlly neat - people were paying hundreds for them. she got $500 for a pair once at a silent auction.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I have! Once I have some things finished and photographed to begin selling for profit, I'd love to donate to some organizations. I have little cards to attach with warranty info. And I decided to do frequent customer rewards for people who spend a certain amount. Like for every $100 purchased get a free item.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Geez .. why, when I'm feeling so accomplished that I took off from work, loaded 40 bales of hay, unloaded and stacked half of them .... the only thing DH says when he gets home is that I stacked them in the wrong place. Auuugh.

What difference does it make, we are moving them in a couple days ........

I have the urge to clean my gun......


----------



## Endiku

I'm sorry Texasgal! That must be so frustrating.

Just a warning for you guys, we are almost 99% sure that there is a cougar lurking around our property here in Harris County, as it attacked our arabian mare late last week- so keep an extra careful eye out. We don't want anyone getting hurt.


----------



## texasgal

I think there have been sightings in Magnolia and Richards .. so they are here. Oh, and Benders landing in Spring .. got a photo of that one.


----------



## clippityclop

Oh joy oh joy - that means it won't take them long to make it to the river bottom - there were cougar sightings and one was killed in the early 90's out by the Brazos but not since then...

There is a red wolf hybrid that I see in the spring from time to time! He kills the neighbor's deer (she does white tail rehabilitation) and gets in the pens with her crippled ones and makes a mess. Lot's of folks have seen him, including me since he tried to go after one of my dogs in my arena this past spring - he wasn't scared of me - I threw rocks at him where he stood not 10 feet from me and I growled and yelled at him and he trotted off. Beautiful wolf - I've seen quite a few at an exotics clinic I worked at and he was by far the prettiest!

Last time we had red wolf hybrids in packs was early 90's....lots of crazy stuff down here by the Brazos and Navasota rivers...but they left years ago and haven't seen them until recently.


----------



## Country Boy

I have some news: Coyotes are everywhere! They are venturing into our property for our small pond and creek.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have never heard of them attacking a grown horse.
We do have them here in Lamar county.
In fact after a cow died and I was driving by I thought our black chow was feeding off it.
I was down in the river bottoms and searching for other cows.
I started yellin jasmines name and the dog turned out to be a bear.
It stood up about 300 ft in front of me.
I stopped yelling though and left it to do as it pleased.
We have never lost a cow or horse to any predator that i know of.
Definitely not a horse. I know we have cougars and some pretty dense woods.
keep your eyes out. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal how can anyone put 40 bales of hay in the wrong place?
Country Boy coyotes I can deal with its werewolves I don't like. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Well we have 3 whole packs coming. We already have cameras set up and we notice that the groups come and go as they please. Luckily our goats are far away from the pond. The Coyotes even attacked a pregnant female cow. (She's fine) only a few cuts and scratches. It took us 3 hours but we loaded he and took her back to the barn where she'll be on rest until she berths.


----------



## texasgal

Silver bullets, dba, that's what works on werewolves!


----------



## Country Boy

One problem, I can't shoot all of them at once! And my shotgun will only get me so far.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy how big are these packs?
You need to get some cattle with some fire in their bellies.
Cowboy a knife was good enough for Jim Bowie.
Remember the Alamo and get those blasted coyotes. 
Texasgal did one of those silver bullets accidentally pierce or freind Earl?
Everything you say can and will be held against you. 
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. ya know .. it never occurred to me that Earl could have been a werewolf .. I was thinking more like a vampire, with his affinity for blood and all ..


----------



## dbarabians

A wooden stake?
Are you sure he wasn't a chupacabra?
I just threw that in there to confuse the yankees.
If he showed a stron affinity for goats he probably was. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

No No NO ... I'm well acquainted with chupacabra .. my dog, Hank, is half chupacabra ..

Earl was more like a vampire .. for sure.. it would also explain the missing feathers and blood on the hens ...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I would NEVER insult you by calling or implying that you were a yankee.
I mean we do live in Texas and chances are you have a gun.
I don't believe in the death penalty but might change my views if someone called me a yankee. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

*** I think they told me Earl's last words were something like "Donald is a YANKEE" ...***

I could be mistaken .. and he was probably delirious...


----------



## nuisance

LOL

I am about 15 miles, give or take, south of the Red River. I have a friend who has a big place on the river, he's seen a cougar there, so I know they are around, hope only to see one in the distance! They even saw a black one, just a gimpse of it, but definately a cougar.


----------



## clippityclop

Who the heck is Earl? LOL!!

Is this a flesh eating horse? I've seen one of those - ate chicks right off the ground.....


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy how big are these packs?
> You need to get some cattle with some fire in their bellies.
> Cowboy a knife was good enough for Jim Bowie.
> Remember the Alamo and get those blasted coyotes.
> Texasgal did one of those silver bullets accidentally pierce or freind Earl?
> Everything you say can and will be held against you.
> Shalom


There are at least 60 or so Coyotes that we know of. (not sure how many exactly.) Who knows what happened? Yes we need new
Cows.


----------



## texasgal

(Get the tune to the Beverly Hillbillies in your head)

Ready??



This here's the story of a rooster named Earl
He was mean and viscious and couldn't keep a girl
Then one day he drew blood on me
And next thing ya know, he was being bur-ieeeed....

The end.


----------



## clippityclop

:rofl:

Ok - a little slow on my end but I;m finally catching on.......
:grin:


----------



## texasgal




----------



## nuisance

Bumper's not touching the ground, you could have put another layer or two on there! Lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ UH HUH ... I like the way you think ... she was a'swayin' on the way home.. lol


----------



## Country Boy

Nice work there texasgal


----------



## Endiku

dbarabians said:


> I have never heard of them attacking a grown horse.
> We do have them here in Lamar county.
> In fact after a cow died and I was driving by I thought our black chow was feeding off it.
> I was down in the river bottoms and searching for other cows.
> I started yellin jasmines name and the dog turned out to be a bear.
> It stood up about 300 ft in front of me.
> I stopped yelling though and left it to do as it pleased.
> We have never lost a cow or horse to any predator that i know of.
> Definitely not a horse. I know we have cougars and some pretty dense woods.
> keep your eyes out. Shalom


 
Neither have we! The theory right now is that our mare (who is in a large wooded pasture with quite a few other horses) was probably off by herself, lying down or something- and the cougar misjudged her size. She's severely mauled up from about mid back to tail head. She should make a full recovery but its a gory sight. The strange thing though is that it attacke her- a 900 pound healthy mare- when just on the other side of the creek we have suckling and weanling miniature foals, dwarves, and miniatures/ponies...not to mention chickens, ducks, and goats.


----------



## texasgal

^^ didn't happen if there aren't pictures .. *wink*


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ^^ didn't happen if there aren't pictures .. *wink*


Not always true! Lol 

I'm just technologically challenged.


----------



## texasgal

^^ nope. Didn't happen! Bwa ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ^^ nope. Didn't happen! Bwa ha ha ha ha ...


Technologically chalanged! Like me and db


----------



## texasgal

^^ Lies .. it's all lies .. "technically challenged" means:

IT DIDN'T HAPPEN ...

hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ^^ Lies .. it's all lies .. "technically challenged" means:
> 
> IT DIDN'T HAPPEN ...
> 
> hehehehehehehehehehe


It means we can't post pics.


----------



## texasgal

............... and,

without pics,


it

didn't 

happen!

LOL .. you know I'm just messin' with ya, right?


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ............... and,
> 
> without pics,
> 
> 
> it
> 
> didn't
> 
> happen!
> 
> LOL .. you know I'm just messin' with ya, right?


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Country Boy

It looks like we'll be getting 2 Donkeys with the rise of coyotes and even a wolf (spotted by our nearest neighbor) We can't shoot and kil all of them so we're taking some precautions.


----------



## clippityclop

I was selling goats at an auction awhile back and in walks two heifers into the ring missing half of their faces, eyeballs included - skull showing thru. Obviously going to the killers while they could still walk thru the auction ring..

What does damage like that? These were big angus heifers....


----------



## Country Boy

By the way these donkeys were free to a good home in Fredricksburg.


----------



## Country Boy

clippityclop said:


> I was selling goats at an auction awhile back and in walks two heifers into the ring missing half of their faces, eyeballs included - skull showing thru. Obviously going to the killers while they could still walk thru the auction ring..
> 
> What does damage like that? These were big angus heifers....


Holy cr*p!!!! I have no idea.


----------



## texasgal

chupacabra .. *smile*


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> chupacabra .. *smile*


Those suck goat blood. Not cow faces! 




Oddly enough texasgal I found the donkeys shortly after you posted when I looked up ways to keep off coyotes on the Internet.


----------



## texasgal

Good deal CB ..


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Good deal CB ..


I thought so.


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> chupacabra .. *smile*


LOL!

I have some good uses for a chupacabra - some neighbors I'd like to pick on just a little - if someone finds one, send him to me. I'll feed him and make him warm little sweaters for his bald skin in the winter in exchange for some work on the side...:twisted:


----------



## Country Boy

That's hilarious!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal first you sing jingles about a murder then you suppress evidence by destroying all photo and video evidence.
We the Chicken Rights Advocates United will be filing a brief with the court to demand justice. 
Shame laughing at our deceased former president emritus.
Shalom.


----------



## dbarabians

I bet it was a dog or a pack of them that attacked those hiefers.
taking them to the sale was beyond cruel though.
They should ahve been put down if they were that injured.
They couldn't have brought much in that state anyway. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

There was a murder?? I heard it was an accident .. a most unfortunate accident .. that happened while I wasn't even in the state...


----------



## texasgal

A pack of dogs? According to the convo I'm having on another thread, dogs don't do that. Don't form packs .. it's been bred out of them ... *rolls eyes*


----------



## dbarabians

Yea right.
Earls murderer will be brought to justice.
Along with colonel sanders, popeyes, churches, and any other enterprise that profits off the carcasses of our departed brethren.
Viva le poultry. Shalom.


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy we are not technically challenged we are concerned that after the other members view our horses they will feel inadequate and envious.
The last being one of the 7 deadly sins and we are preventing others from committing one.
That is until we can fiqure out how to post then we will blast them away with our photgraphic wonders. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Dogs don't form packs?
Are you talking to a yankee? 
Must be cause that is about as smart as ****ing on an electric fence. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country boy we are not technically challenged we are concerned that after the other members view our horses they will feel inadequate and envious.
> The last being one of the 7 deadly sins and we are preventing others from committing one.
> That is until we can fiqure out how to post then we will blast them away with our photgraphic wonders. Shalom


Yes, this is what we're doing!


----------



## nuisance

Dog's don't form packs.... tell that to the owner of the herd of goats that were killed by dogs.... guess they were unpacked dogs


----------



## texasgal

Yup ... well, it turns out that this chick is just HUGELY obsessed with being a Cesar Millan hater so she discounts EVERYTHING he says. A bit distorted, in my estimation, but I guess most folks have a soap box ... 

*shrug*


----------



## dbarabians

I had to bumped this up so those yankees can't keep us on the first page of thes topic.
Texasgal thanks for a great idea about our own thread.
Look how many post we have and how many have viewed it.
Good job. 
Bet Earl would have liked reading it. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Yep .. we like chattin' up the Texas stuff.. lol.

Any of ya'll getting hay stored up for winter yet?


----------



## Country Boy

We've gotten more hay than usual and are starting the stock up.


----------



## nuisance

Suppose to have record heat today ***rolling eyes***

my horses have been at my parents for just a hair over a year. I brought them home with me about 2 wks ago. To myself i was thinking, how long until dad gets another.... He called me yesterday, asked if he got an "old mare" and they went out of town, would i keep her at my house until they got home! Lol i'm surprised it took that long!!! 
I know their dog misses the horses. Everytime they let him out in the back yard, he runs straight to the fence to bark at the horses.... Then looks around confused! Lol


----------



## Country Boy

That's hilarious! I have no idea what my other animals would do without the horses?! I wonder…


----------



## nuisance

If our dog is with us when we go to my parents, he does the same thing, runs out to the fence to play with the horses who aren't there because the horses are at his house! Lol


----------



## dbarabians

I have a dog that plays with the horses and donkey.
He teases the horses to chase him and he runs the length of the pastures with 4 or 5 of them chasing after him.
The donkey also chases him around the barn then goes into it to hide and the dog chases him in the opposite direction.
They all let this dog lay next to them and they nuzzle and lick him.
Its very funny sometimes to watch. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

If I let our dog out in the pasture, he will chase the horses for a bit, then they will chase him a bit, back and forth. I always forget my camera, so I've never gotten a picture of it. 
Since we've moved out in the country. The dog (Digger) has found a bird to play with. If Digger turns his back, the bird will dive bomb his butt! Digger will stand under the tree and try to jump up at the bird, while the bird is sitting above him, looking down, just a chattering! The bird with hop to another branch, and watch the dog chase him over there, sometimes to another tree, they do it for hours!


----------



## kctop72

Going to get hay on Saturday. Can't wait to get hay in the barn, it will be a relief!


----------



## Country Boy

Hope the hay haul goes well!


----------



## goneriding

Best places to eat in San Antonio??? Here on a work related mini vacation. I am River Walked out!


----------



## Sharpie

If you're in San Antonio, grab dinner and a movie (and one of their huge beer selection) at the Alamo Drafthouse Park North.


----------



## ThursdayNext

goneriding said:


> Best places to eat in San Antonio??? Here on a work related mini vacation. I am River Walked out!


Chachos. If it's still open. Killer ritas, decent grub.


----------



## goneriding

Thanks!!!


----------



## Country Boy

^^ Where'd you go eat?


----------



## Kayella

What primer do y'all recommend for a horse trailer? We're fixing our's up this weekend to prepare for Henny, but we have no idea what primer to use. Any tips?


----------



## kctop72

Thanks CB. Gonna need it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding

Haven't gone yet today.


----------



## Country Boy

Oh okay


----------



## goneriding

Texas Pride barbecue......yum!


----------



## Country Boy

Never heard of that?


----------



## Country Boy

This is my very late birthday present! His name's Apollo. He's a 14 month old halfinger cross. He's coming in about a week from Illinois; he was promised to me by a family friend once he was weaned and cleared to be transported.


----------



## kctop72

Wow! What a beautiful boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks kctop22


This isn't my picture so I'm still pretty Technologicly challanged!


----------



## texasgal

Hmmm .... able to post THAT pic with no problem *wink*

Nice pony!


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Hmmm .... able to post THAT pic with no problem *wink*
> 
> Nice pony!


Well that's not a pic taken by me so it was easy! It had a tinypic address so I used that! Lol


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy posting that picture was a mistake now everyone is going to want a filly like her.
What is she besides a haflinger? Good luck with her. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

This thread was at the bottom of the page again.. **** yankees.. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy posting that picture was a mistake now everyone is going to want a filly like her.
> What is she besides a haflinger? Good luck with her. Shalom


I know I forgot how envious people could be. Lol 

I don't know what he is besides Halfinger because his dam was a mix as well


----------



## nuisance

We've !got a cold front coming thru today, only suppose to be 104. Going to have to go have to drag out the jackets! Now, if we can just get some rain! 

Good looking colt CB! Are you gelding him, or are you going to have 3 stud horses?! lol


----------



## Country Boy

nuisance said:


> We've !got a cold front coming thru today, only suppose to be 104. Going to have to go have to drag out the jackets! Now, if we can just get some rain!
> 
> Good looking colt CB! Are you gelding him, or are you going to have 3 stud horses?! lol


He's already gelded. I can't have 3 studs; now can I.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Almost all my supplies are in for my first sets! I found some really unique things to put on conchos; roses, pin up poker chips, breat cancer ribbons. Figured out a way to make browbands and ear pieces without breaking bank too!

Stay tuned for pictures! Anyone need any custom tack? 

Also, texasgal takes horse forum friend of the year. No contest. <3 can't thank her enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Can't wait to see those pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sadly don't need any tack.


----------



## Country Boy

No **** Yankees are gonna knock us off this page?!


----------



## texasgal

...... a perfect day for the a/c to go out .... woooohoooooo! not.


----------



## Country Boy

Lol! That sucks Texas gal


----------



## texasgal

We're up and running again ... ahhhhhh ..... cool again!


----------



## Country Boy

Glad it's all back on!


----------



## Country Boy

Not falling off front page


----------



## texasgal

a/c out again ....


----------



## Sharpie

You got the pros out for that AC yet? It's not late enough in the year yet to let it stay broken...


----------



## Darander

Hi y'all! I live in The Woodlands and have no horses or experience with them but love them! I have been a lurker and really enjoy this thread so I thought I'd let you know! Y'all make me laugh.


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Darander, Just because you have no horses, doesn't mean you can't join us!

WOW!!! 1:30 and it's only 97 degrees!!! Now, if we could just get some rain!


----------



## texasgal

Hey neighbor! I work in Conroe...


----------



## Darander

Thanks nuisance! It's only about 92 here. Would love some rain!

Hi Texasgal! I make to Conroe now and then.


----------



## texasgal

I think we'll limp along on the a/c until tomorrow... maybe the service call will be less during the week ...


----------



## clippityclop

Hang on to that rain thought - we might get some if that hurricane makes it up here - looks like it might be headed for south TX but at least we will get some wet stuff!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal no AC? 
I would be soliciting donations or at least going tot he Holiday Inn.
80 or 90* is one thing without AC. 100+ is totally different and dangerous.
Be careful my friend. 
Country Boy what are you going to do with the other 2 studs? Keep both for breeding? Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal no AC?
> I would be soliciting donations or at least going tot he Holiday Inn.
> 80 or 90* is one thing without AC. 100+ is totally different and dangerous.
> Be careful my friend.
> Country Boy what are you going to do with the other 2 studs? Keep both for breeding? Shalom


I can't gelding Bullet now, it won't even do anything other than prevent breeding. I think I'll keep them for breeding; yes that's what I'll do.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Keep who for breeding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

ThirteenAcres said:


> Keep who for breeding?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My stud horses


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy if you have a mature stallion then you know how careful you must be. Not only with humans but especially around other horses.
I really enjoy mine but someties it is a hassle. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy if you have a mature stallion then you know how careful you must be. Not only with humans but especially around other horses.
> I really enjoy mine but someties it is a hassle. Shalom


He's an angel! He's the sweetest, most amazing Stallion or horse for that matter I've ever met! He may get the occasional mare pregnant but, we can always sell the foal. We have taken all the necessary precautions though.


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy you don't have to defend your decision to keep him a stallion to me.
My stallion is a gentleman too but I do not ride him around other horses or allow them to approach him.
I also keep the geldings as far away from his pen as possible.
The mares can approach his pen and do but last year he attacked a gelding after his pen was left unlatchted.
We had a palomino gelding that looked like a zebra.
From the numerous long scrathes that ran the length of his body.
That was when I made the decision to build a 3 acre pen of metal just for the stallion. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country boy you don't have to defend your decision to keep him a stallion to me.
> My stallion is a gentleman too but I do not ride him around other horses or allow them to approach him.
> I also keep the geldings as far away from his pen as possible.
> The mares can approach his pen and do but last year he attacked a gelding after his pen was left unlatchted.
> We had a palomino gelding that looked like a zebra.
> From the numerous long scrathes that ran the length of his body.
> That was when I made the decision to build a 3 acre pen of metal just for the stallion. Shalom


I'm not trying to do that. I was just telling you about him. That's crazy db 

Not this day Yankees!


----------



## Country Boy

Not today yanks


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, another hot one in the making, 20% chance rain today, tonight and tomorrow, let's cross our fingers, toes, knees, hair, elbows and nose hair! Hopefully it'll rain. I'll go wash my truck at lunch!


----------



## Country Boy

Hoping for a little rain! Partly cloudy with a 10% chance of rain! Thursday we have a 60% chance of showers all day!!!


----------



## clippityclop

We got rain yesterday afternoon - a downpour for about, let's see, 5 minutes? The kind that as you walk across the wet dirt, it sticks to your feet and leaves dry footprints....


----------



## stormylass

clippity clop you must be near me! same exact thing..by the time I look outside it was over! I cant take this heat anymore, it is toooooo hot to do anything!!


----------



## dbarabians

Way to go Country Boy.
Not today not ever.
The eyes of Texas are on you Country Boy. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Way to go Country Boy.
> Not today not ever.
> The eyes of Texas are on you Country Boy. Shalom


I like those eyes!


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends! Need some prayers for my boy this morning, he's got a belly ache and on the way to the vet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ Ruh roh ... keep us updated! Prayers on the way..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Positive thoughts for your boy and you! =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the positive thoughts and prayers, please keep them coming. He got tubed with minerals and electrolytes. Had a slight elevated heart rate and a little down on the hydration. Vet said the hot temps and our ride last night is probably what caused his colic. He's on his way home right now with an extra dose of banamein if he needs it (hopefully not). Just got to watch out and make sure he drinks more fluids than he normally does. Unlike his momma, he is a light drinker...... hubby is going to watch him this morning and I'm gonna take the afternoon shift.


----------



## clippityclop

My big gray horse suffered heat stroke two years ago this August - long story, but he had somehow gotten his foot through the aluminum hay bale feeder, somehow crimped it around his ankle so that he couldn't get free, and then drug it down a ravine backwards and ended up with all of his weight on his back feet on the side of this ravine slope, with his front feet up in the air hung in the feeder.

That was a very scary situation. I don't know how long he had been like that and his core temp was way up there. I just remember being 5 months pregnant and crouched down in front of this big ol' horse suturing up gashes in his leg.

Moral of the story is that he is fine, but I still watch him closely and do a pulse/resp/and temp check in the hotter months. A horse (as well as human) can be susceptible to heatstroke for YEARS once they've had it bad...

I hope your guy turns out to be Ok and that nothing comes of it! This stuff can be scary. Best wishes from my neck of the woods!


----------



## nuisance

Good luck kctop! Hopefully he feels better soon. Thoughts and prayers are sent out to ya'll! 

Had a little rain this am  Grass actually perked up and greened up a tad, or maybe I'm just imagining it. 

Just found out about Teskey's Saddlery in Weatherford, TX. When we go to the Horse Expo in Bryan next weekend, going to try to come home that way, and go by there. Looks like they have some good prices. Never know what I may find, that I can't live without! Our tack stores around here SUCK!


----------



## clippityclop

Oh that's right the Horseman's Market Day is on August 18th ...:shock:


I forgot about that! Thanks for the reminder nuisance!!


----------



## nuisance

Your welcome. I'll remind ya'll again. I'm excited about going. Don't know that i really need anything. But after years of going to auto flea markets/swap meets with dh, it'll be nice to go to one for "me"! Lol


----------



## kctop72

Thanks Ya'll. 

I've never been to a Horse Expo but sounds like my kinda place! Went to 4T Tack in Ben Wheeler for the first time over the weekend and loved it. So many nice things I wanted but didn't really need...yet!


----------



## Kayella

I'm going to the Horseman's Market day, too!

Also, I've been to Teskey's when I went to go pick up a show goat. It is AMAZING. By far the best tack store I've been in. You will get lost in there, though :wink:


----------



## Country Boy

Where is the horseman's market?


----------



## Kayella

It's in Bryan 

Horseman's Market Day


----------



## kctop72

Wanted to go to Teskey's on the way back from Abilene a few weeks ago but got over ruled by my Father-In-Law (


----------



## clippityclop

the Equestrian Market Day (Horseman's market) is put on once a year by the Brazos Driving and Riding Club. It is at the new Expo center on Leonard Rd, off of FM 2818 in Bryan. 

It is pretty cheap to get an area and to set up to sell stuff....I went thru all of my tack and decided to sell everything that I hadn't had use for in at least two years, and came home with a nice $350 in my pocket..not bad at all!!

Some years there isn't much to sell/see....other years if you get there early, there are certainly some nice treasures to be found!!!

Here's the info:

Date: 08/18/2012 - 08/18/2012 
Time: 8:30 AM - 2:00 PM
Location: Brazos Co. Expo on Leonard Rd. in Bryan, TX 
Contact email: [email protected] 

BVDRC's annual Horseman's (Equestrian) Market Day at the Brazos Co. Expo Pavilion in Bryan, TX. This is a place to buy and sell all equine related items. Vendor booth space will be for sale and admission to shop/look around is free. No live animals of any kind are allowed. Contact Jan Stallone at her email: [email protected].


----------



## clippityclop

ahhh you beat me to it Kayella!!:lol:


----------



## nuisance

I've got the map printed out, I'm going to print a map how to get to Teskey's from there also. I can get home from Weatherford. It will be nice to get away and be horsey all day. It gets boring being around DH all weekend and having to hear about CARS all day ***rolling eyes*** 

The lady who told me about Teskey's, said it was like a Super Wal-Mart for tack!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok. Here's my first headstall I put together last night. This is more my personal taste. The belts are used, so this isn't a new, new piece, but it was for experimenting purposes, so I think it served its purpose well! Only thing left to do is add crystals to the conchos when my glue arrives. =) Opinions? Thoughts? 

The conchos look uneven on the ends, but it's just the way it was twisted to take the pic.


----------



## nuisance

I like it! I think i would like it better without crystals, but that's my personal opionion! Like the simple indian type conchos. Now you've got me wanting to buy one! Lol


----------



## texasgal

Cute, TA!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

nuisance said:


> I like it! I think i would like it better without crystals, but that's my personal opionion! Like the simple indian type conchos. Now you've got me wanting to buy one! Lol


I kind of like it without crystals too! haha And I'm normally all bling all the time. 

I could definitely make you one! I can get just about anything you can imagine as far as belts and conchos go. =) I am pricing ones like this around $40 with shipping.


----------



## nuisance

That's real reasonable, compared to the stores/online!


----------



## nuisance

I was watching Downunder Horsemanship this weekend. He said if you want to win free tickets to his clinics, to go to www.downunderhorsemanship.com/freetickets. I did, and it's not a win/loose thing, it prints out the pics. But, the only option in TX is the end of Oct.... in Lufkin. A little far for me to go, but any of ya'll nearer to that area than me, go to the site and register!!! prints out 2 tickets


----------



## Country Boy

If Bryan wasn't so far away I'd might go check it out.


----------



## nuisance

I'm going to drive 4 hrs to go! Lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I have an open couch if anyone travels this way for it and doesn't want to drive back. OR! We could plan a dinner thing!


----------



## texasgal

Oohh oooooooooh ... let me know if you plan a dinner thing. I'm still on the fence about the expo .. but I can do dinner anytime! lol


----------



## Country Boy

How comfortable is the couch?


----------



## texasgal

^^ Beggars can't be choosey...


----------



## Country Boy

I just want to see if it's comfortable


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny...thanks for the smile! My hubby has a concealed had gun class that day so probably won't get to go


----------



## texasgal

^^ Why? You taking it too? *wink*


----------



## Kayella

Lucky Tori is in the middle of all the fun. Busy month for me! Next weekend is the market day, then the weekend after that I GET HENNNNNYYYYY. YESSSSS.

Needless to say, I am going to shower him with gifts bought from the market.


----------



## outnabout

Hi ya'll I've been lurking to keep up but haven't been on in a while. This is the best thread, keeps me chuckling all the time. 
Nuisance you will love Teskey's. It is a one hour drive straight west for me and I make it out there 2-3 times a year usually for something new and to stock up on stuff. Need to get out there for a new mohair cinch and another one of those Tough 1 water bottle holders I like so much for trail rides. They do have good prices on basics, I always throw in several rolls of vet wrap, etc. when I go.
Thirteen Acres, love the head stall! I go with the others, no crystals, looks great as is. 
Here's a first here... drum roll..... one of our Texas thread members has moved into my boarding facility! Betcha can't guess who  I've only seen her once when she came to check the place out as she has been on vacation, but my mare has become acquainted with her gelding and has a crush on him. 
AND, when she returns she will see the new SURPRISE baby found out in the pasture with his momma last week. His dam is out of my mare. Something about a stallion or two getting out one night last year... she sure was fat but nobody stopped to wonder if she was with foal ?!?
Other than that, just getting tired of the usual summer nuisances, the heat, wasps, lack of rain. Only two more months and we will be back down below 90 degrees. 
New foal pic day after he was born


----------



## nuisance

Welcome!!! I can't wait to go! Thanks


----------



## Kayella

Pretty momma and pretty baby!


----------



## outnabout

I really like his momma. Good cutting lines on both sides. The probable sire is on property, too. Sharing the same paddock with the gelding my mare is crushing on who happens to belong to one of our own Texas Friends thread members


----------



## Kayella

Is the momma a grulla or a sooty buckskin? Sooty buckskins make me drooool. Unless it's an awkward Henny shedding out. Then I just cringe.










.....Awkward baby


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha. Do awkward Henny. 

And I think dinner would be an awesome idea! 

And yes! I'm right I'm the middle of the fun. And yes the couch is comfortable. 

That's an adorable foal! Aww
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Thirteenacres I have always wanted some tack with a Star of David or several.
I saw a saddle that was made for the Israeli Prime minister Sharon very very nice.
If you think you could do that let me know.
Are you going to do any Arabian Halters? 
Good job on the one you did last night.

My daughter Kyra has been moved to an extended care facility for rehabilitation. She is improving and is still a little uncordinated.
She did have a slight stroke but is out of danger. The tumour came back benign. So that is good news. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

OMG! The yanks tried to push us out! We were on page 2!! 

It RAINED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not a whole lot, but enough it watered the pasture! Hoping for more!


----------



## dbarabians

OK Country Boy we were on page 2.
What happened? You out chasing some pretty girl and got distracted?
It really depends on how pretty she is if we will forgive you this time.
If it wasn't a girl it better be horse related.
Just joking. 
Thanks nuisance good save. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Does anyone else here use Dr. Jenkins in Santa Fe as their vet? If not, you should, because he is AMAZING. He wouldn't give Gully any shots until I told him I loved him. After the shots, he was hugging Gully, petting him, calling him a big puppy dog. He was great, and definitely the vet I'm sticking with!


----------



## Country Boy

I was a little busy! And for the record she was Smokin' (lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK define smokin. Just kidding.
We will take you word for it THIS TIME.
Country Boy I do not know your real age but I suspect that you have one of the following on your mind at all times: 
Food
Girls
Sports
Trucks
not always in that order. Any other caegories are just fleeting moments.
Oh and horses for you. forgot i was talking to a cowboy. My bad.
Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Kayell He would have to be a vvery good vet for me to drive almost a 1,000 miles . Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Wrong! I have more than just that on my mind at all times.


----------



## nuisance

Yeah, for got to list S E X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Country Boy

nuisance said:


> Yeah, for got to list S E X !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lol


Very funny…


----------



## Kayella

Lol DB! I guess I should just narrow it down to people in my surrounding area :wink:


----------



## Country Boy

Kayella said:


> Lol DB! I guess I should just narrow it down to people in my surrounding area :wink:


I agree


----------



## dbarabians

I don't like driving 22 miles one way to the vet.
Anymore than that it better be life or death. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I think we should all state what vets we use. That could give some newbies in the area a chance to know which vet is reputable or not.

Dr. Jenkins in Santa Fe is great. I've heard nothing but good about him, and he handled my horses very well.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy you forget that I was a teenager too once. Several decades ago. But my memory still serves me in this matter.
Grown men aren't that different really.
If women could remember how teenage boys think they can understand grown men. Men aren't really that complex. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I don't give out my last name and since he's an Equine vet…


----------



## Country Boy

My dad's my horse vet.


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy you forget that I was a teenager too once. Several decades ago. But my memory still serves me in this matter.
> Grown men aren't that different really.
> If women could remember how teenage boys think they can understand grown men. Men aren't really that complex. Shalom


Only I don't only think about girls, trucks or sports. I think about all kinds of stuff like sports cars, maybe other stuff…


----------



## nuisance

In Wichita Falls, there is only one Vet clinic that does large animals. They are excellent! We are very lucky to have them. And, they keep their prices very reasonable. The 3 days my horse stayed at the vet when she injured her hoof, counting shots, sedation, xrays, antiobiotics, board, feed, dressing changes/cast, everything was just under $500!


----------



## nuisance

Country Boy said:


> Only I don't only think about girls, trucks or sports. I think about all kinds of stuff like sports cars, maybe other stuff…


It's good to be well rounded! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy I'm just teasing you.
But as a therapist I can tie any thought or action to those 4 things.
for instance replace sports cars with trucks, horses with sports. etc..
Those are just generalizations.
Don't give out too much information Country over this internet.
Your smart to not do that. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance is it the one off Seymour road?
I lived in Witchita Falls for over 10 years and have a house and land there still. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy I'm just teasing you.
> But as a therapist I can tie any thought or action to those 4 things.
> for instance replace sports cars with trucks, horses with sports. etc..
> Those are just generalizations.
> Don't give out too much information Country over this internet.
> Your smart to not do that. Shalom


I know you are. My exclamation points don't always mean I'm mad or yelling. It just looks that way when I type.


----------



## kctop72

ok , who's the lucky one getting the rain?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

dbarabians said:


> Thirteenacres I have always wanted some tack with a Star of David or several.
> I saw a saddle that was made for the Israeli Prime minister Sharon very very nice.
> If you think you could do that let me know.
> Are you going to do any Arabian Halters?
> Good job on the one you did last night.
> 
> My daughter Kyra has been moved to an extended care facility for rehabilitation. She is improving and is still a little uncordinated.
> She did have a slight stroke but is out of danger. The tumour came back benign. So that is good news. Shalom


I can most certainly do something with some custom Star of David conchos. What I'd do probably is order some metal pendant types or flatbacks and add them to a flat concho. Could add stones if you like or leave it without. =)


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Nuisance is it the one off Seymour road?
> I lived in Witchita Falls for over 10 years and have a house and land there still. Shalom


YES, SEYMOUR HWY AND BEVERLY LOOP. THEY'VE BEEN THERE FOREVER!!! JUST CHANGED HANDS TO A YOUNGER PAIR OF VETS, BUT THE OLDER ONES ARE STILL THERE ALSO. GOOD GUYS



kctop72 said:


> ok , who's the lucky one getting the rain?


WE GOT A LITTLE THIS MORNING. THE PASTURE ACTUALLY LOOKED GREENER THIS AM. AND HAD A WATER PUDDLE IN THE DRIVEWAY! :shock:


----------



## Country Boy

We're supposed to get rain n Thursday! Cross everything you have that it happens!


----------



## kctop72

Just found out I was getting rain at home and the barn!! Woohooooo' looking forward to a greener pasture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kctop, how's your boy today? Hopefully he's feeling better!


----------



## Country Boy

You got all the lucky rain!!! Yay!


----------



## Kayella

So possibly won't be able to make it to the market. We need to stock up on hay for Henny, so there goes 250 bucks ):


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add Jlondon, HippieCowgirl, barrie001, dnabbody, MySissyGirl, mfed58, Darander*

*Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
MySissyGirl - North Texas
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
Darander - Montgomery County - The Woodlands
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Jlondon - Montgomery County - Magnolia
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
barrie001 - Bastrop County - Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
dnabbody - Williamson County - Leander
HippieCowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
mfed58 - Cameron County - Harlingen
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston


*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## kctop72

Nuisance he is doing better. He was laying down and hot yesterday when I got to the barn so we hosed him down and took him out where there was a nice breeze! He felt like nibbling on grass and a got him to drink some water. He was giving my hubby grief last night like his normal self and up and waiting on me this morning Not quite out of the woods yet but I'm praying we're almost there . Thanks for asking 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks for doing that Texasgal


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Anyone in the area want to rescue an orphan foal? Don't have a ton of info right now, but the baby would need milk replacers. Momma went to slaughter and baby was left. Person needs $75 to make up for auction fees. Located in Waco.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^Ugh.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I know. =(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

**TA is going to be a dangerous friend to have**


----------



## Country Boy

I can't take in another colt. 

That reminds me, Apollo is coming in tonight. We're going to Austin at 9 to pick him up!!!


----------



## Kayella

ATTN fellow Texans: It is thundering. Be jealous. That is all.


----------



## Country Boy

Kayella said:


> ATTN fellow Texans: It is thundering. Be jealous. That is all.


I will not be jealous! It's only 83 degrees here


----------



## nuisance

You beat us CB, we're up to 86! Wish I was off work to enjoy it!


----------



## kctop72

I'm with Texasgal on TA being a dangerous friend. Would love to take in a foal but it would take some major talkin to the hubby. Got anymore info I can use TA?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok. Here's the info I was given. She's 2 months old and is a bay with a back sock and a star. The lady is located in Hubbard (I was wrong about Waco). She'd like her gone as soon as possible. Says she knows nothing about babies and has stallions. I'm not sure why she gets these babies, but she kept my number from a couple of months back after she had a load of 6 babies. 

These foals are the results of mommas going to slaughter and the trucks won't take the babies, so the auction sells the babies off alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Man - two months old is so tiny


----------



## clippityclop

Can you see the carrots?


----------



## Country Boy

Yes I see the magic carrots


----------



## Country Boy

Going to get Apollo!


----------



## texasgal

At two months, she could easily eat milk replacer pellets, hay, and feed.

Aaaaauuuuuirh!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I got pics. >_< dare I post? She's gorgeous and terrified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Go ahead and post the pictures.
I live too far away to get her anyhow.
If she gets adopted you would be doing a good thing. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I want to see her!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas Horse Friends  Hope all is good for everyone today!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday! I can't believe it's almost the weekend again.

So, TA, when are you going to get the little sweetheart .. *wink*


----------



## Country Boy

I got Apollo! He's a little timid being in a new place so soon. And best of all it's sprinkling! Aka Rain!!!


----------



## Kayella

Pictures or it didn't happen. LOL, just kidding, but seriously. We need pictures. Can you take one with your phone then email to your computer?


----------



## texasgal

Not kidding. There is no Apollo .. There is no rain.

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Not kidding. There is no Apollo .. There is no rain.
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.


*Rolls Eyes and chuckles* 

Need to get my friend over here to take a picture and put a pic on tinypic for me to upload


----------



## kctop72

Yeah I'm not good with pictures either, taking or uploading them. Took some updated ones last night of my mare and daughters gelding then looked at them today and they are just horrible! Was gonna upload them but they do not do the horses justice at ALL!!!


----------



## texasgal

that's a problem for me kc .. I'll take 30 or 40 pics to find the two or three that I will actuallly show!


----------



## kctop72

Still waiting on those pics TA


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy don't take any pictures and post them.
You are on a forum with a bunch of women.
Especially the thread you started for teens. Your probably the only guy there.
All those girls are going to see you and your horses and show up at your place. Demanding a date.
It will take Faceman and I years and all our skills to guide your through that chaos. 
All guys your age should be that lucky.
Be careful Country some of those girls are bound to be smokin. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We don't want pics of HIM ... Only the horse!~ Bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## clippityclop

that's right - we texas gals DO HAVE OUR priorities in the right order.....

HORSES first...

hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## dbarabians

Sure Texasgal remember I have a degree in pyschology.
Women are sly.
All those teenage girls have probably hired you as a paid informant to get all info on MY Friend Country Boy.
the boy has more than 1 horse, cows, goats , and chickens.
Good credit.
Country Boy if any one ask for a blood test run as fast as possible.
Its a trap.
texasgal how are we to trust you after murdering Earl and then worst of all sending cake over the internet no one can eat. You credibility is shot.
Country boy if anyone contacts you with a PM get in touch with me. FIRST. We gotta stick together. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba remember I WORK with physchologists .. and have seen a few. Ya'll are as messed up as the rest of us! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal haven't I told you not to give out our secrets?
I the clients i have knew I was as %[email protected] up as they are they would be counseling me. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Oh db .. it just helps you understand them even more ... lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ besides .. WE're here to counsel you!


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal haven't I told you not to give out our secrets?
> I the clients i have knew I was as %[email protected] up as they are they would be counseling me. Shalom


Well, as a foundation we know from your diminutive size you have a Napolean complex, and from your posts we know you have a persecution complex, and from your politics we know you are delusional. That's a pretty bad start...no telling what other mental issues you have. Poor guy...it's a cruel, cruel world out there...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you don't know how true that really is. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I do, dba ... trust me.

Faceman!!! I looked for the like, like, like like like button ... couldn't find it!


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman I was going to address you disorders also but i only have 8 hours left before I have to go home and plud this laptop in.
Then again you hit the nail on the head.
What's your degree in again.
You must have taken a lot of phschology courses to be so accurate. LOL
Shalom


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> dba remember I WORK with physchologists .. and have seen a few. Ya'll are as messed up as the rest of us! lol


Now, that's the TRUTH! lol


----------



## dbarabians

I will return to do battle with the two of you later. The Physical therapist is waving at me. gotta go. Shalom


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Faceman I was going to address you disorders also but i only have 8 hours left before I have to go home and plud this laptop in.
> Then again you hit the nail on the head.
> What's your degree in again.
> You must have taken a lot of phschology courses to be so accurate. LOL
> Shalom


Well, I tried to call you to talk about my issues, but all I got was this stupid recording...

"RING RING CLICK Recording - "Hello, Welcome to the Psychiatric Hotline." If you are obsessive-compulsive, please press 1 repeatedly. If you are co-dependent, please ask someone to press 2. If you have multiple personalities, please press 3, 4, 5 and 6. If you are paranoid-delusional, we know who you are and what you want. Just stay on the line until we can trace the call. If you are schizophrenic, listen carefully and a little voice will tell you which number to press. If you are manic-depressive, it doesn't matter which number you press. No one will answer."​


----------



## texasgal

Then he ducks out .. blaming it on the Physical Therapist ... shameful.


----------



## kctop72

Only in TX!!!! I love this thread, y'all make me laugh


----------



## Kayella

LOL Faceman, I love that!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Sorry it took so long! I've been super sick for a few days and not at the actual computer much. Here are the pics. She needs bail /today/. Hoping something amazing happens. Poor little baby. =(


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasgal

Bless her little heart.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

She looks younger than 2 months to me. =(

I'd go get her if I had the means, but right now, I have to put money into my pregnant gals.


----------



## kctop72

OMG she is gorgeous!!! I sent her picture to my hubby and told him she needed a home!! I also sent it to a few friends


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for posting the pics TA and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Thanks. So do I. I reaaaaaly want to eat something yummy. But for now, I'm sticking with hot tea. That seems to stay down.


----------



## dbarabians

OK everybody that does it we now have to have a fundraiser for Faceman and move him down here.

After having a friend call the hopital waiting room and have them call DR Donald to the phone the staff there and at he extended care facility find it necessary to go out of theri way to inform me of every little detail concerning my daughter.
I do not use my professional title outside of work.
I'm not an MD but the Drs and nurses must think that I am.
I just kind of nod and ask question.
thankfully when they are discussing brain functions the PHD has me covered there. We are all on the same wavelength.
Not so when they talk of muscles and enzymes and other medical stuff.

Oh and Kyra is progressing very well. Her stay here should be a short one. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

DBA, I'm glad everything is progressing well with your daughter. It must be a reliefe to have an understanding of some of what they are talking about because it would all sound like greek to me.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

That's wonderful, Db!!

Update on filly: I just received a call that a lady came and picked up the filly who brought vet references and was an experienced breeder. She brought a bottle and fed the little girl before taking her home, so the rescuer and I both feel she went to a great home.

This is very common around here, and sadly this filly won't be the last. She was just less prepared for her than normal with no notice before she was called to take her.


----------



## kctop72

That is great news TA, thanks for the update!


----------



## outnabout

So what is it with all these babies popping up all over the place? Thirteen acres, that baby looks precious, and that is exactly how I came around a little over a year ago to taking in my colt. Some crazy Craig's list add "Baby horse for sale". Seriously. I opened up the pic and then that was it. Nobody told me I was crazy or anything like that, but people were saying, how cute, we will help you with that. So we went and picked him up and he has turned into the most awesome little guy. 
Oh, yes, babies. I drive up to the barn yesterday around 7:30 a.m. and another boarder shows me this kitten she found sitting in the middle of the street just outside the entrance to the property and asks me if I know of an animal shelter nearby. Of course I do, but they are small and not the kind of place you just walk into with a stray animal. So I go about my horse business and we check on the kitten every once in a while to be sure it is still alive. Eyes not yet open. Pretty little thing. You all know where this is going..... 

Long story short, instead of dropping it off at the Ft. Worth shelter which is sort of on my way home yesterday morning, I took it by my vet who said it will survive, went to the Petsmart and got wrong stuff, then talked to orphaned kitten people and went back and got the right stuff. Just went to get her out of her doggy crate with the heating pad to be sure she is still alive so I wouldln't lie to you all.
She doesn't even weigh a pound, eyes not open yet. I have to rub her all over with a warm wash rag and on her behind to get her to urinate and she hasn't pooped yet. I can get the amoxicillin the vet prescribed down but she doesn't respond to the bottle with milk yet so I'm worried about her not eating. 
And what does it mean when my border collie-shepherd mix licks her lips after smelling the kitten??? My other dogs are OK with her, and one chihuahua seems to be acting maternal towards her.


----------



## nuisance

I'm so glad she got a new home!!! It was so tempting, but with my new place, and we still have lots of outside cleaning up to do, i really didn't want a young one who won't be watching where they're going! 
Not that the adults do, but.... More likely to! At least i've gotten the trash out of the pasture. I never have figured out why people dump trash out in their pastures, lumber, metal, palets, everything. Not even in a pile to "burn" later, just all over!


----------



## nuisance

Cute kittie! Wonder if it just wandered away from momma? Glad someone found it before it was run over


----------



## kctop72

Poor baby My sister hates it when I find them like that because she can't seem to refuse them....runs in the family I guess. Her's are small animals, mine are much larger!


----------



## Sharpie

MOAR kitten pictures! Make sure you clean her eyes with a warm wet washcloth a couple of times a day in addition to helping her potty. A lot of kittens wind up with eye infections that will seal them shut and will have trouble getting their eyes to open properly otherwise.


----------



## texasgal

TA please continue to post those babies when you come across them. Things are very fluid and just because we couldn't this time .....


----------



## dbarabians

Outnabout try feeding it evaporated milk with an egg and a drop of caro syrup mix in it. 
I have raised puppies kittens cottontails and opussums on this and they do well. Its cheaper than the milk replacer. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

.. or you could buy goat milk replacer .. raised plenty of puppies on that!


----------



## Ink

Sorry in advance for the length. This has it's own thread but texasgal suggested I post it here too.

So I just interviewed with a company in Dallas TX yesterday. I'm really excited about the opportunity, but there is one drawback: I have NO idea what to do with my horse if I get the job. 

The obvious answer is to just take her with me, but there are a couple obstacles.

1. Transportation - I don't own a truck and trailer, and I'm not sure if I can convince my friends who do to make the 12+ hour trip to Dallas from Tennessee even if I offer to pay them. That leaves hiring a professional hauler, but having never used one before I would be nervous about it. I have no idea what the typical rates are and they would have to come _highly_ recommended by several people before I would entrust my horse to them for such a long trip. 

2. Boarding - Finding an apartment for myself and a barn for Dublin close enough together that I don't have to use a full tank of gas every time I go to ride is going to be something of a challenge if the research I've done online is any indication. I would need to find a place that is 350 a month or less for board, and I imagine this also limits my selection. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

So I guess it's just the two, but still enough to have me wondering how on earth I'm going to get it done!

My dad thinks I should just sell her and get another horse once I'm settled down there, but that's completely out of the question. 

I suppose I could consider leasing her for a while until I get it together enough to send her down there, but even that would make me nervous, being too far away to check on her regularly. 

Maybe it's a little soon to be freaking out though. I haven't actually been offered the job yet. I may not even get it, and then I won't have to worry about any of this. Still, I guess it never hurts to be prepared right? If any of you guys have been through a big move with a horse your suggestions and insights will be greatly appreciated. And any of you are familiar with the Dallas/Fortworth area that can give me some idea of places to look and/or stay away from that would be swell too. Sorry for rambling!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Ink. We've got a few people from the D/FW area that read/post here!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Ink! Good Luck on the job. What part of Dallas would you be working in if you get the job?


----------



## Ink

It's south of downtown in the Red Bird neighborhood. LOL the taxi driver told me I probably don't want to live in south Dallas... where the actual building is is OK, but the apartment complexes we passed on the way there did look pretty sketchy.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh my! Yes, you don't want to live near there! You might look at Mesquite or Sunnyvale. I don't know of any boarding stables in that area, but there are probably quite a few since Mesquite is famous for its rodeo. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink

OK I'll keep those areas in mind. It's hard to judge the good and bad parts of town from google maps :-(

Oh and I have a Quarter horse and ride both english and western if that helps at all.


----------



## clippityclop

Ink said:


> It's south of downtown in the Red Bird neighborhood. LOL the taxi driver told me I probably don't want to live in south Dallas... where the actual building is is OK, but the apartment complexes we passed on the way there did look pretty sketchy.


 
OK so I have to ask.........did you draw the picture in your avatar? It is really cool and i thought I'd ask since your nickname was INK and in your last post you mentioned things looked pretty 'sketchy'....are you an artist?

LOL!! I'm sort of OC on details. I should have been a spy or something like Piper Perabo in Covert Affairs or Jennifer Garner in Alias....LOL!


----------



## Ink

clippityclop said:


> OK so I have to ask.........did you draw the picture in your avatar? It is really cool and i thought I'd ask since your nickname was INK and in your last post you mentioned things looked pretty 'sketchy'....are you an artist?
> 
> LOL!! I'm sort of OC on details. I should have been a spy or something like Piper Perabo in Covert Affairs or Jennifer Garner in Alias....LOL!



LOL yes I did draw my avatar. I'm actually applying for a graphic design job... so I suppose that makes me an artist.


----------



## clippityclop

Well it looks GREAT! My oldest brother had the talent to draw caricatures and was really good at it until life got in the way...that is so neat that you are making it a permanent part of yours! I myself like to draw - I picked up my prismacolor pencils for the first time in almost 20 years about a month ago and started up again..........wish me luck...I'm not as good as you or my brother...but I CAN draw a stick man without a ruler (some aren't so blessed) LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## nuisance

INK, it's 109 degrees right now, you sure you want to move to Texas?! lol

Welcome to Texas, you can be a Texan Wannabee, until you find out, I'm assuming that's ok, but you know what happens when you assume! 
Great drawing, the only thing I can draw is FLIES! ***drum roll please*** badabing! 
My sister lives in North Richland Hills, DFW area, but she doesn't have horses, so I doubt she knows, but I'll ask her, she may have a friend who boards. 
Good luck,


----------



## outnabout

Ink check out living in Cedar Hill area off I20 west of Dallas. There is a place to board out there that bad always been pretty nice. I will ask around and get back to you. And welcome to Texas!


----------



## kctop72

Ink, your avatar is very cool! My nephew is majoring in art and is awesome (IMHO) but then again, he is my nephew!

I am one of those that can't draw a stick man without the use of a ruler!


----------



## sarahver

Late on this thread....

*BIG WAVES TO ALL!!!*

I'm an Austin girl myself, I tried to read all the posts but holy crap you guys have been busy!!!


----------



## mfed58

So, what kind of horses did you get Texasgal?


----------



## texasgal

In Arkansas? A couple of foundation QH geldings, 2 and 3. You can see their pics in my horses tab.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

You've gone and encouraged me now! There are actually 2 more up for adoption, but they aren't babies. One is a 4 year old mare with a partial blind eye. Her fee is $150. And the other is a palomino gelding that may be for light riding only. He's $300 in fees. I'll get more info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Ink, here is a link to the riding/boarding facility in Cedar Hill, just west of Dallas:

Dallas Area Horseback Riding Lessons, Boarding, Training

Your work location you mentioned is on that side of Dallas, also (southwest). As for apartments to rent, I guess it depends on what kind of neighborhood you want to live in. I lived in Dallas for quite a few years, but have been away for almost 15 so I won't be of much help there!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## outnabout

Thanks everyone for your advice on the kitten. I called the Humane Society today and they referred me to their vet in my town. I spoke to a tech on the phone and told her I just needed help getting Allie to eat. She invited me to come over. She is past the bottle stage, we began her on a soft food-water gruel there with a syringe. I was told to put her in a plate with some gruel and let her play in it. Apparently the respiratory infection she has is interfering with smell, so I am wiping her nose at feeding time so she can smell the food. She began lapping at first feeding this evening, and ate a whole heaping teaspoon of food both then and just now. She is burping but hasn't urinated or pooped, even with massaging her bottom. Both eyes are open now but the left one is still sticky with gunk. I feel so much better now that she is eating!!

Here she is first feeding this evening, and then she settled for a nap on my neck


----------



## Kayella

I had a little siamese kitten, who was just as small as your little kitten is. She could SCARF some food down! And she loved nuzzling up on my neck and trying to nurse on my ear. She went to a nice old lady, who would take great care of her


----------



## kctop72

ok TA, got me started. Went to an auction tonight just to see what's going on and OMG, I was appauled at some of the things I saw. Although there were several I really wanted to bring home but couldn't. Almost had hubby talked into one but no go. These babies went for less than $50. The little 4mo pally with partial blue eyes was gorgeous. I so wanted to put her in the back of the truck and bring her home. It just broke my heart to see some of them.


----------



## outnabout

kctop72 said:


> ok TA, got me started. Went to an auction tonight just to see what's going on and OMG, I was appauled at some of the things I saw. Although there were several I really wanted to bring home but couldn't. Almost had hubby talked into one but no go. These babies went for less than $50. The little 4mo pally with partial blue eyes was gorgeous. I so wanted to put her in the back of the truck and bring her home. It just broke my heart to see some of them.


Isn't that true, KC. I stay away from auctions for that reason :-|.


----------



## outnabout

Little kitty, Allie, dug in to her meal with both front paws this morning and licked herself after she finished eating. Still no poopy.
Oh, by the way, since this IS a horse forum, my mare and colt are doing great...


----------



## Ink

nuisance said:


> INK, it's 109 degrees right now, you sure you want to move to Texas?! lol
> 
> Welcome to Texas, you can be a Texan Wannabee, until you find out, I'm assuming that's ok, but you know what happens when you assume!
> Great drawing, the only thing I can draw is FLIES! ***drum roll please*** badabing!
> My sister lives in North Richland Hills, DFW area, but she doesn't have horses, so I doubt she knows, but I'll ask her, she may have a friend who boards.
> Good luck,


lol I know the weather will take some getting used to. It's a bummer too because I just finished knitting a super cute hat for winter. I have a feeling I won't be needing it if I move out there. 




outnabout said:


> Ink check out living in Cedar Hill area off I20 west of Dallas. There is a place to board out there that bad always been pretty nice. I will ask around and get back to you. And welcome to Texas!


I was actually looking at Cedar Hill. I saw a place out there that looked like it may work. They charge 350 for pasture board and are just a couple miles away from several apartment complexes. 

It's crazy, 350 would get me full care stall board at most of the places around here! I guess it shouldn't surprise me though; rent is also quite a bit more out there.


----------



## kctop72

It all depends on the place. I've seen other places that are a lot cheaper but I don't know the conditions either. I've seen ads on.Craig's list and equinenow.com. I'm sure there are more out there but may not be well known.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink

Yeah that's true. I might have to do a little more digging. I'm sure there are at least a few more that just don't have a website up. That's part of the reason I wanted to ask around here. Some of the best places you only get to hear about through word of mouth.


----------



## kctop72

That is absolutely true. I love our barn and it does not have a website and the boarders have come in by word of mouth but we're in far NE Dallas.


----------



## Ink

Woot! Just found one that's 250 for pasture board! That's much better and the barn even looks nicer than the more expensive one... Cedar Hill is looking like a winner so far: less than 30 minutes from work and at least a few options for boarding. If any of you guys know about decent places to board (or rent even lol) in that area please pm me the details.


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning my Texas Horse Friends and Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## nuisance

Good morning! They're making me work today, don't they know i have a forum to catch up on?!!! 

Outnabout, have you tried a warm wash cloth across allie's bum? To simulate the mothers wet warm tongue? My friend who had to raise puppies from new borns, had to do that to get them to poop. Good luck. 

I need to call my farrier, why do i keep forgetting?!


----------



## nuisance

Ok, farrier called, message left.... Just waiting for his call now. I hope he tells me her hoof is good enough to ride, then all i have to do is clear with vet! :d


----------



## Country Boy

Man! I don't get on for one day and the thread has erupted with 5 new pages!!!!!!! How dare you forget to include me in these chats of yours! Welcome Ink; hope you get the job. Love the cave man pic Texasgal! Laughed so hard when I read it. That little filly looks a bit uounger than 2 months. Glad she found a good home.


----------



## kctop72

I know CB....it's amazing what you miss in just a few hours!


----------



## Schulzs89

Hello all, I live in corpus Christi. I have a gypsy cob colt coming to me in September .  other than waiting for him, I'm looking forward to some rain and cooler weather. Aren't we all?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

^^ Hey! and Welcome. Can't wait to see pics of that colt.


----------



## Schulzs89

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...y-colt-conformation-130360/page2/#post1599037

Here is a link to another thread with pictures from last month and stuff! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Hey, I'm getting my baby from Aransas on the 25th! Y'all are like neighbors! Your boy is a cutie patootie


----------



## Country Boy

This morning I went out and found Bandit and Apollo playing in their pasture! They were also out with Trey one of our Donkeys


----------



## texasgal

Who is Bandit and Apollo?? lol

Sooooooo... preseason FOOTBALL! Tonight I'm a Jets fan.


----------



## tlfc

I am new here and I live in central TX and have 3 horses. I looked at how long this thread is and decided I would skip to the end...over a hundred pages...WOW


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Who is Bandit and Apollo?? lol
> 
> Sooooooo... preseason FOOTBALL! Tonight I'm a Jets fan.


You know who they are. (And you got a pic of Apollo!) 

I am a Titans and saints fan.


----------



## nuisance

All I can say is the Cowboys (football) SUCK! 

Welcome Schulzs and tlfc!!


----------



## nuisance

Remember these guys?!!


----------



## Country Boy

nuisance said:


> All I can say is the Cowboys (football) SUCK!
> 
> Welcome Schulzs and tlfc!!


I second! the Cowboys suck!!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Schulzs and tlfc! Good to have y'all on the thread


----------



## texasgal

I'll always be a Cowboys fan. I've had a dog named Troy, a horse named Dallas. Not a big Romo fan (although I have his jersey) though.

I just love football!


----------



## dbarabians

Cedarhill is not too bad and there are parts of South dallas that are very nice upscale even. Kessler Park is very very nice.
Balch springs and Mesqute might be good for cheaper board.
Keep looking there is a place inrockwall that has an opening for 2 horses that is 125 a month. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I've been to Dalas once and we stayed in a hotel for a show.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy i bet you saw all that concrete and wondered how they grew corn on it. or where they kept the cows and horses. LOL
I enjoy Dallas and am a city boy at heart. except when it comes to my horses. Having them in the back yard and available 24/7 is the best reward for living in the country.
Country boy I bet you liked all those girls in Dallas.
Austin has more though so when you go to UT remember that Austin has more women than men.
So even the nerdy guys can get a date. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country Boy i bet you saw all that concrete and wondered how they grew corn on it. or where they kept the cows and horses. LOL
> I enjoy Dallas and am a city boy at heart. except when it comes to my horses. Having them in the back yard and available 24/7 is the best reward for living in the country.
> Country boy I bet you liked all those girls in Dallas.
> Austin has more though so when you go to UT remember that Austin has more women than men.
> So even the nerdy guys can get a date. Shalom


It certainly wasn't a town I enjoyed. I like the country and Austin way better. Has much better girls too.


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Austin has more though so when you go to UT remember that Austin has more women than men.
> So even the nerdy guys can get a date. Shalom


Well, now we know why you went to UT...:rofl:

I had the same situation, though. When I went to Mizzou there were 14,000 women and 12,000 men. In addition, there were 2 women's colleges there. Stephens College had 2,000 women and Christian College had 600. So there were 4,600 more women than men.

Of course *I* didn't need those odds, but it wouldn't have been too hard for you to get a mercy date there just like in Austin...:rofl:


----------



## nuisance

Too funny, and true, not to share.


----------



## spurstop

Country Boy said:


> He's an angel! He's the sweetest, most amazing Stallion or horse for that matter I've ever met! He may get the occasional mare pregnant but, we can always sell the foal. We have taken all the necessary precautions though.


I can not believe that this is just ignored. Well, I can, which is sad.

This attitude is absolutely horrendous. Geld the stallion. Why do you need a stallion? Are you a breeding facility? Are you trying to better a breed? I doubt it, because you sound like a very novice horse owner. Have a lick of common sense, for crying out loud.


----------



## spurstop

dbarabians said:


> Country boy you don't have to defend your decision to keep him a stallion to me.
> My stallion is a gentleman too but I do not ride him around other horses or allow them to approach him.
> I also keep the geldings as far away from his pen as possible.
> The mares can approach his pen and do but last year he attacked a gelding after his pen was left unlatchted.
> We had a palomino gelding that looked like a zebra.
> From the numerous long scrathes that ran the length of his body.
> That was when I made the decision to build a 3 acre pen of metal just for the stallion. Shalom


Sounds like a fantastic horse.


----------



## clippityclop

spurstop said:


> I can not believe that this is just ignored. Well, I can, which is sad.
> 
> This attitude is absolutely horrendous. Geld the stallion. Why do you need a stallion? Are you a breeding facility? Are you trying to better a breed? I doubt it, because you sound like a very novice horse owner. Have a lick of common sense, for crying out loud.


 
Spurstop, lighten up a bit...you need to read from the beginning (or at least several pages back of posts)most of our posts here are more sarcasm than anything (metaphor and innuendo, too)...not a reality.....I think maybe you jumped in and just took it at face value - these folks have been teasing and goofing off here for many many a post.....


----------



## spurstop

I have actually. And having read Country Boy's posts in this thread and others, I don't believe he is joking around. He's probably actually serious. And I've read db's posts here and in other threads, and I'm fairly certain he's not joking around either. 

I do read this thread regularly. Have you noticed how many "accidental breedings" this forum has? So no, I'm not going to "lighten up."


----------



## dbarabians

Spurstop my stallion IS a wonderful horse. excellent confirmation and disposition and pedigree.
He is a stallion and will behave like one. I have owned horses for 46 years. 
This is my third stallion
Country boy is a young man and his father is an equine vet.
Probably has more knowledge and experience than any of us on this thread or forum.
What he and i do with our horses is none of your business.
You are trying to be disruptive. That is uncalled for. Shalom


----------



## spurstop

dbarabians said:


> Spurstop my stallion IS a wonderful horse. excellent confirmation and disposition and pedigree.
> He is a stallion and will behave like one. I have owned horses for 46 years.
> This is my third stallion
> Country boy is a young man and his father is an equine vet.
> Probably has more knowledge and experience than any of us on this thread or forum.
> What he and i do with our horses is none of your business.
> You are trying to be disruptive. That is uncalled for. Shalom


Shalom,
I'm not going to sit idly by and watch people make comments about how if their stallion gets a few mares pregnant, it is NBD and they'll just sell the foals. That right there should tell you how much experience this kid has. 

It's easy to be whoever you want to be, or whoever you want your parents to be on the internet. I would hope that the son of a vet would have more common sense about horse care if that were true. 

I seriously doubt that he has "more knowledge or experience than any of us on this thread or forum". He is a teenage boy who gives the impression of being a pretty novice owner. 

The funny thing is, I've spent time around stallions, known of which have leapt over pipe fences (that was you, wasn't it?) or gotten out to attack other horses. They are also able to be around other horses and don't have to be kept in isolation.

There are few things that get me riled up, but poor basic horse management, unnecessary breedings, and horses getting injured in ways that could be completely avoided are right at the top of my list.


----------



## dbarabians

Spurstop 
Country Boys father is an Equine vet and I am sure he has more experience with horse than most of us.
My stallion did not leap over a metal fence. the gate was not latched as I posted. 
He did somehow lift a metal gate off its hinges.
If a stallion and gelding are anywhere near a mare and in the same pasture the stallion will attack the gelding. 
Its called instinctive behavior.
Accidents happen.
Your concern for the 26 other horses that I own is noted but not nescesary they are safe and healthy I can assure you.
Now if chastizing a teenage boy makes you feel better then go ahead.
By the way Shalom means peace and is not my name. Shalom


----------



## Faceman

spurstop said:


> Shalom,
> I'm not going to sit idly by and watch people make comments about how if their stallion gets a few mares pregnant, it is NBD and they'll just sell the foals. That right there should tell you how much experience this kid has.
> 
> It's easy to be whoever you want to be, or whoever you want your parents to be on the internet. I would hope that the son of a vet would have more common sense about horse care if that were true.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he has "more knowledge or experience than any of us on this thread or forum". He is a teenage boy who gives the impression of being a pretty novice owner.
> 
> The funny thing is, I've spent time around stallions, known of which have leapt over pipe fences (that was you, wasn't it?) or gotten out to attack other horses. They are also able to be around other horses and don't have to be kept in isolation.
> 
> There are few things that get me riled up, but poor basic horse management, unnecessary breedings, and horses getting injured in ways that could be completely avoided are right at the top of my list.


Well I know who I am, and who db is, but I don't know who the heck you are.

I am as opposed to poor equine management as anyone, and as a long time former breeder feel very strongly about responsible breeding, as everyone on here knows, but this is not the venue to jump all over someone about their parents' breeding practice - over which I'm rather sure Countryboy doesn't have any control to begin with...there is a breeding topic for that with lots of threads about accidental breedings and irresponsible breeding practices - or you can start a new thread. This is a laid back "neighborly" thread to say hey, have conversations, and pick on Jewish cowboys...not to judge others. After all, the thread title is Texas Horse Friends...


----------



## ThursdayNext

Faceman said:


> This is a laid back "neighborly" thread to say hey, have conversations, and pick on Jewish cowboys...


...and rag on Sooners, Cowboy fans, and Aggies, don't forget that...


----------



## clippityclop

ARRGG! AGGIES! school is about to start up again, isn't it? Time to start hiding out when football starts...can't venture into town without getting run over on game weekends..even just to the grocery store....BLAH! I stay at home and HIDE! :lol:


----------



## spurstop

dbarabians said:


> Spurstop
> Country Boys father is an Equine vet and I am sure he has more experience with horse than most of us.
> My stallion did not leap over a metal fence. the gate was not latched as I posted.
> He did somehow lift a metal gate off its hinges.
> If a stallion and gelding are anywhere near a mare and in the same pasture the stallion will attack the gelding.
> Its called instinctive behavior.
> Accidents happen.
> Your concern for the 26 other horses that I own is noted but not nescesary they are safe and healthy I can assure you.
> Now if chastizing a teenage boy makes you feel better then go ahead.
> By the way Shalom means peace and is not my name. Shalom


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/i-hope-he-successful-125517/


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop if I were so unfortunate enough to live in or near bryan college station i would not tell anyone nor venture out in public.
Thats almost as embarrassing as living in Oklahoma. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

clippityclop said:


> ARRGG! AGGIES! school is about to start up again, isn't it? Time to start hiding out when football starts...can't venture into town without getting run over on game weekends..even just to the grocery store....BLAH! I stay at home and HIDE! :lol:


Hullabaloo, caneck caneck...Can't you hear it, right now, being tooted out on the horns of hundreds of maroon Ford F-150 pickup trucks?

WHOOP!


----------



## dbarabians

spurstop I do hope he was successful.
After being in a roundpen and getting hung up on the fence I do hope something good came out of it.
As stated in the thread he was there while His 3 acre pen that is enclosed with steel pipe and is 6' tall was being cleaned.
as also stated in the thread he is fine and bred another mare the next day.
Succesfully I might add.
And yes I now laugh about the accident. Probably for the rest of my life.
Your deisre to disrupt the good feelings and friendships nutured on this thread is somewhat disturbing.
With the amount of posts and views this thread has received why would you want to be so negative? Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

ThursdayNext said:


> Hullabaloo, caneck caneck...Can't you hear it, right now, being tooted out on the horns of hundreds of maroon Ford F-150 pickup trucks?
> 
> WHOOP!


 
oh yes, i hear it - the band practicing in the early morning - the jets that fly in formation over my pastures on game days - I see the wrecks at every intersection for the first 6 weeks of school while FISH are trying to figure their way out around town....

they all look like 12 yr olds to me - way too young to be going to college. I don't understand - but then I think it is because I'm just getting older :lol: and the restaurants here are so LOUD you can't have a conversation with the people sitting in front of you.......oh the joys of college towns!


----------



## dbarabians

Try driving in downtown Austin the first 6 weeks of school.
Now that is dangerous.
Or any time during the school year on 6th street.
I do understand about the loud music in places.
I am hard of hearing and have two hearing aids so if I can hear the music it is WAY TOO LOUD. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

spurstop said:


> I can not believe that this is just ignored. Well, I can, which is sad.
> 
> This attitude is absolutely horrendous. Geld the stallion. Why do you need a stallion? Are you a breeding facility? Are you trying to better a breed? I doubt it, because you sound like a very novice horse owner. Have a lick of common sense, for crying out loud.


My lord! I live on a Ranch and have been around horses for all my life. Just because I don't know every blasted detail doesn't make me a novice. I've bred him several times already (all of them went great) we keep him away from the females and other geldings as well. It's no use to held him now; he's 9 years old.


----------



## Country Boy

I hear the Texas fight song everyday! Now for singing one of my favorite songs "Texas Fight! Texas Fight!" 

I'll stop for all of the Aggies in the building.


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy it is your horse you do what you want with him.
You have the knowledge and the resources to handle a stallion.
Ignore criticism when it is without a purpose.
Constructive criticism is good, suggestions are great. Contempt has no place in an adult conversation. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I feel the Aggie pain. In a city that is already poorly set up, football season in Aggieland is just torture on a motorist!! I stay to my Bryan side in those months. =)

(side note: I took the old screen protector off my iPhone and now it looks like typing on a new screen. Awesomeeee.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ofergawdsake! I'm gone one day and we have our first disagreement on the Texas Friends thread ... *sigh*

Well handled, my friends. There may be a place for that soapbox everyone has, and that high horse that everyone rides from time to time, but this thread certainly isn't the place.

On another note, Galveston was nice yesterday .. got home before midnight -- 11:59 to be exact!


----------



## Ink

We used to live near Huston when I was little. They had lots of jokes about those Aggies. For instance:

Two Aggies got hired to paint lines on a road. The first day they did great, painted four miles. But the next day they only got two miles done and the day after that, only one mile. The next day their boss has a talk with them. "What's going on guys?" he asks. "You started off so well and now you're only getting one mile done a day!" 
The Aggies reply "Well we're trying, boss, but we just keep getting further and further away from the paint can."


----------



## dbarabians

Thirteen Acres I got your PM and will try and see if someone know in Israel can get us a photo of the saddle made for Sharon.
He has been in a coma for a few years I do know someone that still works for his family as an attorney.
I will see if they can get some information.
I am very interested in tack with Star of Davids and menorahs. Very different and will certainly get attention.
Get with Southern Trails Georgia. he is not a Texan but owns a saddle making shop. He has some great stuff. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ah yes, the Aggie jokes. Then when you want the best equine vets in the state .... Who ya gonna call?


----------



## dbarabians

Being an aggie has to have one redeeming quality.
They do have the best Vet school in the world. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

That, and the Fightin' Texas Aggie Band ALWAYS wins half-time...


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Being an aggie has to have one redeeming quality.
> They do have the best Vet school in the world. Shalom


Yeah, but that's so they can provide healthcare for maggies...:rofl:


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Ah yes, the Aggie jokes. Then when you want the best equine vets in the state .... Who ya gonna call?


I'll go to Colorado State then. or maybe one of those Kentucky schools. After all they have America's top TB breeding facilities and all kinds of horse stuff. 

(I refuse to be an Aggie.)


----------



## texasgal

Where did your dad go to school?


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Where did your dad go to school?


He went to Louisville. That's where he got accepted; surprisingly A&M denied his application.


----------



## Darander

HOOK 'EM \m/


----------



## texasgal

^^ He borrowed that hat from his much smarter older brother ... lol


----------



## Country Boy

^^ Nope, that's his hat.


----------



## dbarabians

You know we don't have to make up any jokes about aggies.
They provide them free of charge just by being themselves. 
Country boy if I wanted to be a vet I would have gone to A&M.
They have some of the best research going on in the world.
Ausin may have prettier girls but A&M has the best vet school and access to the billions in Permanent School Funds controlled by UT Austin. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

Hey, pity me. I went to BOTH of those schools, which makes me fundamentally untrustworthy in BOTH places...then I married (for a while) into a nest of _major_ Ol' Ags...my former uncle-in-law was on the 1939 championship team...my former BIL roomed with Reveille back in the late 60s...and when the game came around every year at T'giving, I just cheered for whoever had the ball. No matter what, my team _always_ wins.

Let the hating begin...


----------



## ThursdayNext

And, CountryBoy, if anyone had proposed the notion of TAMU to me when I was graduating from high school, I would have laughed and then spit in that person's eye. Ten years later I went there all of my own volition, because it was the best place to be for what I wanted to do.

The twists and turns of fortune and fate are strange beyond belief. It could happen to you too. :shock:


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy the State of Texas way back in the 1800's gave a million acres of land to the University of Texas.
That land sits on top of one of the largest Oil fields in the World.
That money now totals billions of dollars. 25 billion or so.
In the late 70's and early 80's Prariie view AM and Texas AM sued the UT board of regents for access to some of this money.
They won. All public schools now come under the University OF Texas System. That is why there are so many UT's across the state and A&M's.
However they still must request and be granted access to the funds through the UT Board of regents.
With that much money those colleges are able to get research grants and funding other states can't get.
Do not discount the long term health of these colleges. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I'd still much rather avoid the whole prospect of going to A&M. Then again I might end up there, who knows.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Country Boy said:


> I'd still much rather avoid the whole prospect of going to A&M. Then again I might end up there, who knows.


Can't blame you for that. Going to College Station was like going to another planet.


----------



## Country Boy

I've never been. I've gone to Austin for UT and A&M games in every sport a bunch of times but never to College Station


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy the important thing to remember is that you go to college.
After you graduat no one really cares where you got your degree from unless it is one that the school specializes in. Such as the AM Vet school.
A degree is a degree.
One from harvard and Yale will open the same doors as one from UT Arlington. remember that. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

dbarabians said:


> One from harvard and Yale will open the same doors as one from UT Arlington. remember that. Shalom


Well...that's not really true. It totally depends on what field you're in. Some fields, it doesn't matter, as long as you're holding a degree from a properly accredited school. Other fields, it matters VERY much which school you went to.

You want to do something involving the military, including military contracting? TAMU is the best choice outside of one of the service academies. Maybe including the service academies. The former student's network is going to open a LOT of doors for you there.

You want to go into corporate or constitutional law? Get the degree from Harvard or Yale, not UTA.

You want to go into education or nursing or public accounting? Where you go to school isn't quite as important.

A lot of times there IS a difference in the quality of education, the quality of teaching, and the access to networks, business opportunities, etc. depending on where you went to school. 

I say this as a professor who has been in public schools and private ones.


----------



## Country Boy

Of course I'm going to College db! Why would I not? There's so many things I couldn't do without a degree. UTA is near Dalas which isn't my favorite town so…


----------



## dbarabians

Thursdaynext I see your point but as a person with a PHD and many friends with advanced degrees after you graduate and are employed how successful you are at your job means a lot more than where you graduated from.
I also said that if your school specializes in something then its different.
Harvard and Yale excell at MBA law degrees and medicine,
They are way ahead of the field in those areas.
Not trying to argue with you then again I'm not a academic either.
I also think on the east coast in certain circles Harvard and Yale are esteemed beyond compare. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

You get it on the West Coast with Stanford, and in Chicago, with University of Chicago or Northwestern, etc. etc. etc. This is especially true at the grad levels! The school you go to for a PhD will have a lot to do with whether you can get an academic research position at all (in a lot of fields) and if so, at what kind of school you can go teach. There's a huge long-term income effect from that decision. Try to get a job at a 4-year college with an Econ or Sociology or English PhD if you didn't graduate from a top "name" program. Try to get a tenure-track faculty job (instead of a post-doc) in one of the natural sciences if you didn't graduate from a top program. A few people do manage it but it is a heck of a lot easier and more likely if your schooling places you into the right network.

I do think that people these days get WAY too strung out on the college decision. People sending their 5 year old kids to Summer Language Camp so that they can get into the "right" grade school so they can get into the "right" high school so they can get into the "right" college so they can get into the "right" professional program is a bit much. I think things were better when I was a teen. We all knew that college was important if you wanted a professional job, but it wasn't some kind of be-all-end-all thing.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I didn't go to TAMU, I was just born here. For years the campus scared the bejeezus out of me. I prefer the piney woods of East TX or the Hill Country in West TX....but alas, here I am. !! So we keep a calendar of football games in the house not for the enjoyment of watching football, but for the very reason of knowing when to avoid going to town (the traffic is insane) and don't even BOTHER trying to eat out anywhere decent unless you plan on at least an hour wait.

Of course, I'll wait in line for TX Roadhouse here - they cook up a mean medium rare ribeye (or sirloin or porterhouse!) that is DEEEE-LISH!

Oh and the OTHER poster (who will go unmentioned) has already been scolded by moderators before about her bashing....she stirs up trouble in almost every thread she's involved in. People that are so sour like that all the time must have unhappy things going on at home. That's why I like this thread - it is where all the crazy people are...I fit in fine, here.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Thursday next thats why I like Texas.
we do like our intellectuals but aren't so blinded by degrees from certain universities that performance doesn't matter.
Now we still like our professionals with degrees from UT TAMU Texas Tech Baylor or Rice oh I forgot SMU but they are treated just like everyone else that graduates from say Midwestern State University.
By the way that is a good school. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Well as much money as I've spent at the vetschool over the past 20 years, you'd think they'd offer me a free education in veterinary medicine. I wanted to go, but didn't do it....back when I was fresh out of highschool, a vet degree cost about $60K and vets made about $45K at the time. I didn't go back to school until I was an adult. Now vet school is about $150K, and the average pay is still $45K. I have enough kindergarten math to figure out that one.

I thought hard about, and just didn't want to spend that cash, and went a different direction. We are at a decent age (not too young, not too old) in life with NO DEBT (yes, I yelled that out loud it is GREAT!) and just recently started getting to the point where we could have some fun, hence the new goldwing in the garage....so to each their own, I guess!


----------



## Country Boy

Good Morning guys!


----------



## texasgal

.. and gals! hehe


----------



## kctop72

Good mornin'!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

So glad that I can just relax today. (it's the one day a month that I can do whatever I want)


----------



## kctop72

ok, any of y'all good with horse colors? I have one that's sorrell in winter and a red dun in the summer yet he glisten's like a copper penny. Although he has no dorsel striping you can see, I took a picture of his backside and you could see some kind of shading where a line would normally be seen???


----------



## Country Boy

I'm terrible with horse colors. I know Dun, Flea Bitten Grey, Grey, and polimino. Oops almost forgot black.


----------



## texasgal

kc - 

If he doesn't have a dorsal stripe present all year, then he is not a dun. There are very specific markings that come with the dun gene. Chances are he is just a light chestnut .. but would LOVE to see pics... lot's of them!


----------



## Country Boy

I want pics if you ain't technologically chalanged


----------



## texasgal

^^ CB, they could learn ya how to do that at A&M ... just sayin'


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ^^ CB, they could learn ya how to do that at A&M ... just sayin'


Never gonna happen. Lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Post the color pics! I haven't had a chance this week to go crazy over some color guessing!


----------



## Country Boy

^^Cracked me up.


----------



## kctop72

I will try but can't guarantee anything! LOL....


----------



## kctop72

Here's one of his back side and there are a few others in my Albums, he's Lil' Joe.


----------



## Country Boy

^^Yay a possibly technologically chalanged person!!


----------



## texasgal

kc .. I think that is counter shading. He looks chestnut/sorrel to me.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I should preface this with the statement that I'm a bit of a color genetic nut. I LOVE it and love guessing and learning new things. So if evern in this forum, feel free to ask me. Otherwise, the color gurus who I worship are over in Colors and Genetics. -goes to look at pics-


----------



## Country Boy

^^ very helpful. Texasgal


----------



## kctop72

I love all the different colors and really wanted someone else's opinion, thanks  He is registered as a sorrell but the vet last year listed him a a red dun on his coggins..... He is very unusual to me the way he changes colors and his mane has a purple tent to it. Some of the colors are so close toghether but yet so different, if that makes any sense at all!

What color would you call my avatar, sorrell or liver chestnut?


----------



## Country Boy

I'd call him Liver chestnut.


----------



## texasgal

Was he body shaved in some of those pics?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I too believe Lil' Joe is a light sorrel. A dorsal stripe is very, very prominent, and though may lighten in the winter, it never truly vanishes. 

However, the dorsal stripe missing does not mean a horse doesn't carry a dun gene. It may be presented in other ways.

Also, I'd say his facial white and back feet show sabino.


----------



## kctop72

I have vever shaved any of my horses, I'm scared to. The closest they get to a shave is their bridle path and muzzle, LOL...

That's a good point TA about the dun gene but never thought of sabino....


----------



## texasgal

It is interesting how dark his legs are in that one pic where he is so light, that's why I asked about body shaving.


----------



## texasreb

Hey Y'all,

I'm new to this site and new to this thread. My husband and I live in near Austin in Central Texas with our horses, dog, cat, hermit crabs, parrot and temporary pets (chinchilla, rabbit, guinea pigs, hamster, and parakeets). 

We have 10 acres in what used to be a fairly rural area, but we're now surrounded by subdivisions. 

Our horses include a new-to-us 5 year old Clydesdale mare that is hopefully pregnant (vet appointment is made to confirm) and an approximately 15 year old un-touchable gelding that has suffered horrible abuse and neglect for most of his 15 years. 

I had the gelding reliably catchable and handleable until I wanted more and hired a "trainer" to work with him. The trainer immediately began using heavy handed tactics that *might* have worked for an extremely spoiled horse coupled with withholding food, water and shelter during August in an attempt to gain compliance. After several days of this guys methods, the gelding attempted to harm the trainer by actively attacking him. I went and got him and brought him home. No one has touched him since; including me. The guilt I feel for what I did to him is horrible...

The mare is new and unbroke. She's also terrified of everything around here: cows, donkeys, goats, electric fence. Her history was as a halter horse until she was three and then she went into the broodmare barn. She's had one foal (a yearling) and is currently bred back to the same stallion for a Feb 2013 foal. We hope to saddle break her for trails and shows; continue her halter career (mostly for fun); and maybe breed her once or twice more.

Whew! I never claimed to be one of few words...


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy Texasgal is trying to get you down near her.
She has a daughter about your age ..... get my drift.
If she asks you for a credit report , to pee in any cup, or for a blood sample start evasive measures at this time.
I have seen a picture of her daughter. You will probably like her. 
Thats how they trap you Country Boy so remain on gaurd constantly.
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Dammit dba .. how is my daughter EVER going to have a DVM for a father-in-law if you keep that up??? *pout*


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Texasreb! 

tg, cb and dba...y'all crack me up! Although tg, I completly understand.... I have a teenage daughter too and I despise her bf. Would love for her to find someone else


----------



## Country Boy

I leave to go eat cereal and come. Ack to find out I'm being lured in to a dating trap?! What the H*ll happened?lol


----------



## nuisance

DVM as a father in law... free vet care! Why didn't I think of that. Too bad my daughter is too old for him... and married! lol 

Welcome Texasreb. 
I have a 5 yr old mare that was abused by previous owner. I've had her a little over a year, and we've come a long way. She is one that if someone gets "heavy handed" with her, she goes in the totally opposite direction. Everything has to be done slow and with patience!


----------



## Country Boy

Y'all are just diabolical! How dare you use me and your Daughters for free Vet care!!!!!! Lol


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy i am looking out for your best interest.
You are on a horse forum.
You are male.
Females outnumber us on here 100-1. {even Faceman could get a date}
You have horses and a ranch.
You are smart and polite.
You are going to go to college and be a vet.
We now have KCTOPs interest.
See where this is going?
Even if you discharge gas in public and wipe your nose with your bare arm you are a great catch here on this forum and have very little competition.
Allow me to navigate the minefield for you.
Otherwise you will fall for the first girl that winks and smiles at the same time at you.
Women have the power to make grown men stutter, do really stupid things and spend all thier money. So tread carefully my friend. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Free vet care? I would adopt some orphan supermodel for free vet care.
Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country boy i am looking out for your best interest.
> You are on a horse forum.
> You are male.
> Females outnumber us on here 100-1. {even Faceman could get a date}
> You have horses and a ranch.
> You are smart and polite.
> You are going to go to college and be a vet.
> We now have KCTOPs interest.
> See where this is going?
> Even if you discharge gas in public and wipe your nose with your bare arm you are a great catch here on this forum and have very little competition.
> Allow me to navigate the minefield for you.
> Otherwise you will fall for the first girl that winks and smiles at the same time at you.
> Women have the power to make grown men stutter, do really stupid things and spend all thier money. So tread carefully my friend. Shalom


I'll most defiantly keep that all in mind.


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Free vet care? I would adopt some orphan supermodel for free vet care.
> Shalom


What on earth?!lol


----------



## texasreb

@nuisance--I've had my gelding for 5 years. I took me over a year to get a hand on him and another year to halter him. From there, we made good progress and I was even able to have his feet trimmed and some veterinary work done. I was never able to get onto his right side for more than a few moments and I was never able to take the halter off.

That's where the "trainer" came in. I hoped to be able to take the halter off and still catch him and to be able to groom both sides of his body and possibly to re-start him under saddle. All of that went kaput in a moment's time with an unsavory cowboy. His methods really kicked up Forrest's flight or fight instincts. First Forrest tried flight; when that didn't work--he went with fight. 

Now, I can only pet his face and offer treats from my hands. He'll follow me but stays a safe distance away. I'd love to get him back to where he was pre-trainer and I have someone working with me with him. A woman this time. She'll always work the horse in my presence; with my help. 

Hopefully we'll eventually get there.


----------



## kctop72

You will get there texasreb, sounds like it's just gonna take a while. Hope the new trainer lady works out.

DBA, I was just pointing out the fact that tg had her daughters best interest at heart  what mom wouldn't want the best for her son or daughter!! I'm not looking to trap cb just want my daughter to find someone that's good for her, not a using *#&^%*.....hope you know what I mean...


----------



## Kayella

Reb, I know how you feel about your abused horse. We adopted an abused pony when he was 7. He's now 16, and still skittish as all get-out. The first time I ever attempted to lunge him about a month ago resulted in him panicking and running around the pasture with the lunge line on for 10 minutes before I was finally able to calm him down. Needless to say, he will now be trotted in-hand by his halter, because apparently holding on to a lead rope a foot from his face is terrifying, and sent me into the dirt. 

He's very obviously abused. He does trust me the most, but that's not saying much. I can go up and catch him(I used to not be able to a couple months ago), pet him, do his feet no problem. He does NOT like farriers, and he does NOT like vets. The vet was just out for shots and coggins, and he had to be twitched. He swung his butt into the vet twice, and cow kicked him in the calf. After they were done, he got as many pats as possible. He doesn't like strangers, either. He will take off at the sight of a stranger. He used to freak out at just the sight of a whip. I've gotten to the point where I can rub the whip over him and he doesn't have a heart attack. We've never used a whip on him, and never will, but it's a good desensitizing exercise.


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop I know what you mean very well I am the fater of two daughters.
I am also a single Jewish man that every time I go to a function at the temple or a fundraiser every woman with a daughter my age not married surrounds me.
My daughters are just as bad, Any Jewish woman they find that is not married I am introduced to.
DR's, Lawyers, rich widows. I dread going to some of these sometimes.
The pressure is intense.
Just trying to make sure our young friend Country Boy survives this process without having to access therapy. 
Just looking out for his best interest.
If a goodlooking woman talks to someone his age his first thought is probably not going to be pure. know waht I mean? LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I do know what you mean dba and I commend you on watching out for cb's best interest. I sure wish my daughter had a friend like you cause momma has no idea what she's talking about....I'm old and don't understand him...WHATEVER!


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Kctop I know what you mean very well I am the fater of two daughters.


:shock: YOUR THE FATER OF 2 DAUGHERS! IS THERE SOMETHING IN THE PAST YOU HAVEN'T SHARED?! LOL


----------



## texasgal

"orphan supermodel" = CountryBoy

See, CB, even dba is interested in you when free vet care is mentioned.. lol


----------



## Country Boy

It looks like it's time to run and not date any of your daughters!!! Lol (no offense)


----------



## Kayella

Now, if anyone has a son, I could use some help around the barn :wink:


----------



## Country Boy

Kayella said:


> Now, if anyone has a son, I could use some help around the barn :wink:


I could if I wasn't the only son my parents had.


----------



## dbarabians

CB no sense in running and hiding until you know what from.
One of these days in the not so distant future you will realize how truly lucky you are with all these girls on this forum.
Don't believe me ask Faceman.
Yes I have 2 daughters and have been married and divorced 2 times.
Thats why I run when the matchmakers show up. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

^^ db I relize that I'm lucky. I ain't running from your daughters either; I guess I'm running away from the match makers. Lol


----------



## kctop72

CB, Now your thinking like dba! If I was single, I'd be running too! Matchmaking very rarely works.


----------



## Kayella

^^Very rarely. The last two times my best friend set me up, they ended up horribly. And then she dated the last boyfriend after I dated him. Then they broke up in a huge fight. And then she got mad at me because I was still friends with him. Alright, then.


----------



## texasgal

** beginning to think that CB may be dba's alter ego **

Lets see:

Much younger and carefree
Horse vet for a daddy
All the girls after him
Electronically Challenged.

Yep, I officially believe that CB is dba's alter ego.

*snicker*


----------



## texasreb

@Kyella--

Forrest trusts me the most too, but I'm the one who's put the countless hours in on him. I sat in his stall in a lawn chair everyday for a year. If nothing else, he's used to me!

When he had his vet work done, he was unconscious! The vet knew of his history and the horse also managed to split open his eyelid and that needed stitches--which was the reason for the vet. I caught and held him and fed him sugar cubes (highest value treat) while the vet got a needle in him. Once he was down--the vet gave him a longer acting sedative and stitched his eye; vaccinated him, pulled blood for a Coggins, cleaned his sheath and floated his teeth--as well as he could with a knocked out horse in a pasture and a huge audience of admiring females (the vet was handsome and women apparently follow him around)! It didn't set Forrest back at all because he never knew what happened...LOL!

While he was out, we really examined him and found all of his scars and we also found that he has a partially severed tongue. His tongue is severed 1/3 of the way through from left to right in the area where a bit would sit. Vet surmised that the abusers probably used something like barbed wire or something razor sharp in mouth to break him. He had matching rope burns around his front and rear legs (he had his front and rear legs roped out from under him) and more rope burns around his neck. He has scars (white circles) all over his hips from being intentionally scraped with a razor blade to look like an Appaloosa. He has scars along his vertebra where his spine rubbed his skin. He also has scars on his face; spur marks; saddle sores; an unknown large jagged scar on on hip; and on and on...

That he's willing to trust at all is a miracle. If I didn't need to get a handle on him for emergencies--I would just let him be and never try to touch him.


----------



## Country Boy

That's why I'm runnin'. Those girls may be smokin' but, I ain't gonna do matchmaking. (maybe if they're smokin' hot…)


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> ** beginning to think that CB may be dba's alter ego **
> 
> Lets see:
> 
> Much younger and carefree
> Horse vet for a daddy
> All the girls after him
> Electronically Challenged.
> 
> Yep, I officially believe that CB is dba's alter ego.
> 
> *snicker*


*rolls eyes* Very funny…


----------



## Kayella

How sad, Reb. It's horrible what people can do to animals. It really sickens me, to wonder what could have permanently emotionally scarred my boy. It's just really sad.


----------



## texasgal

I did want to break from the silliness to say that I've been reading your posts *texasreb *and that breaks my heart for Forrest and you.


----------



## kctop72

I agree with you tg. That's what makes me want to bring them all home but I know I can't so if I can save one occasionally, I will  Doesn't make hubby very happy but he'll get over it.....eventually.


----------



## texasgal

.. or not .. *shrug*


----------



## texasreb

Silliness is good! 

My boy's story is sad, but hopefully it's in the past now.

Carry on!


----------



## kctop72

^^I hope not but it's possible


----------



## Country Boy

So sorry to hear about Forrest.


----------



## texasgal

Gunman spotted at A&M .. not a joke.


----------



## texasgal

Now saying at or "near" .. gunman in custody.. several wounded .. ?


----------



## clippityclop

do you have an online link or was it the news/radio you heard? I haven't hear anything yet...


----------



## clippityclop

Update: Police have shooter in custody. 
News 3 is en-route to an officer involved shooting in College Station.
Reports via police scanner say it's near Fidelity and Highland streets.
It appears that the shooter is shooting from a house with automatic weapons.
Scanner traffic indicates that at least two officers are down.
Details are limited at this time.
We have a crew headed to the scene and we will have more on this as details are made available.

YIKES!!!


----------



## texasgal

Yikes is right ..

It was a breaking news email I received. 

Have to watch this one ..


----------



## texasgal

*CNN)* -- Investigators took a gunman into custody Monday after reports of an "active shooting" at or near Texas A&M University, the school said on its website, citing police.
The university had warned people to stay away from the intersection of Welborn Road and George Bush Drive as well as part of Fidelity Drive in College Station, Texas.
Additional details were not immediately available.


----------



## texasgal

Shooter in custody, several injured after shooting near Texas A& - KLTV.com-Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville, Texas | ETX News

*Shooter in custody, several injured after shooting near Texas A&M*


----------



## Country Boy

Holy Crap!!!!! Stay safe my aggie friends and anyone else near there!


----------



## texasreb

Oh dear...

Gig 'Em Aggies


----------



## Country Boy

I was just going to complain about how disturbing Animal Cops Houston is. Can't believe how mean and abusive people can be.


----------



## texasgal

I can't watch that show....


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Gig 'Em Aggies


Hook 'Em Horns


----------



## texasgal

I was going to make some highly inappropriate and distasteful joke about CB in College Station, but decided not to.

Gig'em!


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> I can't watch that show....


I lost the remote so I have to watch it…


----------



## texasgal

Do you have an on/off button?? They could show you how to use it at A&M, just sayin' ...


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> I was going to make some highly inappropriate and distasteful joke about CB in College Station, but decided not to.
> 
> Gig'em!


Hook 'Em Horns!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Boy

texasgal said:


> Do you have an on/off button?? They could show you how to use it at A&M, just sayin' ...


No, it's a Vizio HD Flat Screen


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny. I refuse to take sides in this one because I don't care where my kids go to college.....just as long as they go


----------



## Country Boy

^^ That's the parent spirit! Lol


----------



## Country Boy

Any more news about the shooting?


----------



## texasreb

I'm not a fan of either school; although my husband did attend and play football for Texas A&M. My heart is with a particular Pac12 school.

My reason for the gig em was to show support for those affected by the tragedy in Aggieland today.


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> I'm not a fan of either school; although my husband did attend and play football for Texas A&M. My heart is with a particular Pac12 school.
> 
> My reason for the gig em was to show support for those affected by the tragedy in Aggieland today.


Which one?


----------



## texasreb

Country Boy said:


> Which one?


I graduated from the University of Oregon.


----------



## Country Boy

Okay. That seems a little random! Lol


----------



## dbarabians

University of Oregon? 
How dreadful.
Next question is why?
Just joking we all can't get into UT Austin. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Just back from another intense work weekend...
Heart and prayers are with those in Aggieland. It is always that much worse when there is a victim in law enforcement, those that put their lives on the line when they put the uniform on every day. 

Kayella and Texasreb, kudos to you for working with rescues. When you work with rescues, you are pulled down into the sordid reality of the evil of which humans are capable ... maybe I will have the capacity to work with rescues in my golden years, as I know that it can be a worthwhile experience. I adopted a foster (human) child, and it is one step forward, five steps back, over and over again. However frustrating, the life lessons learned are worth their weight in gold!

Update on kitty Allie... she has morphed into a fat tummy with arms, legs, tail, and a head! She has learned to eat without trying to suckle, and this week we are beginning to learn to use a litter box. Please, Allie, learn fast! She will be a gorgeous cat and I can see her staying here with us, but also have a couple of people interested in taking her, so we will see how things turn out.

Just have to say, dbarabians and Cboy, unlike you, I am very open to matchmakers. Matchmakers who want a challenge, I should say, haha.
If you know anyone who likes a woman who gets down and dirty with horses everyday (easy!) and who also can distinguish between Vilvaldi and Wagner (super easy!) and can educate me about Malbecs and Shiraz ... and someone who would rather pull out the lawn chairs and watch the horses in the pasture than go to the movies... send them my way, anyday )


----------



## texasreb

@CB and Dbarabians--I'd rather be a Duck than a cow any day!!

@outnabout--You're talkin' my language! Vilvaldi and Wagner; Malbec and Shiraz--yep, my language!

I've always thought about adopting/fostering; but I work with broken children everyday. As much as I love my job (school for the blind); I don't think I could do it 24/7.


----------



## Country Boy

^^I'd rather be a *LONGHORN* than a game bird that smells bad.


----------



## Kayella

Super easy way to litter train kittens is to to stick them in the box, grab one of their front paws, and dig it into the litter like an adult cat would. Simulate him digging through the litter, and they will 99.9% of the time go to the restroom right then and there. This litter of kittens we didn't even potty train. They learn how to go themselves, apparently from watching the big kitties do it.

Rescues are a lot of work, and force you to think differently than if it were a horse who had never been abused in its life. Something that will be fine with the average horse will spook an abused horse. You have to learn the horse before you begin working with them.


----------



## Country Boy

^^ very helpful


----------



## dbarabians

Way to go country boy. You da man.
A Duck? What the $%%@ kind of mascot is a duck?
They have to migrate twic a year. Once during football season.
What do yall do give him a leave of absence? 
Bevo however is fulltime and worthy of praise and admiration.
Even the aggies are smart enough to not have a duck. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Way to go country boy. You da man.
> A Duck? What the $%%@ kind of mascot is a duck?
> They have to migrate twic a year. Once during football season.
> What do yall do give him a leave of absence?
> Bevo however is fulltime and worthy of praise and admiration.
> Even the aggies are smart enough to not have a duck. Shalom


Don't go callin' Aggies smart now! Lol 

I think they give their mascot a leave of absence and are stuck with the guy in the Donald Duck Suit.


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy are you telling me its not even a real duck?
Now that is just wrong.
Then again he wouldn't have to migrate would he?
I know for a fact Bevo { may he bless us all} is real.
Follow him to closely and for long enough you may see a royal deposit.
Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> Country boy are you telling me its not even a real duck?
> Now that is just wrong.
> Then again he wouldn't have to migrate would he?
> I know for a fact Bevo { may he bless us all} is real.
> Follow him to closely and for long enough you may see a royal deposit.
> Shalom


Their real duck mascot was shot I think.… doubt that's true though. Yes it's not even a real duck. Just a man in a Donald Duck suit. Lol


----------



## texasreb

I agree with rescues being difficult to work with.

A lot of people liken working with abused horses to working with feral horses (ie Mustangs). I've worked with both--and they're nothing alike! I would much rather work with a Mustang than an abused horse. 

I put it like this: Mustangs think humans are scary and dangerous; abused horses KNOW humans are scary and dangerous. 

Both have that wildness and a heightened sense of self preservation, but abused horses are a lot quicker to fight whereas Mustangs are quicker to flight.

These are gross generalizations, I know.


----------



## texasreb

Ask the Houston Cougar mascot if the Duck mascot is real! The Duck beat the (heck) out of the Cougar at a game a few years ago.

I think ours is the only mascot that's ever been suspended for a game!

A doped out of it's mind "real" hunk of ground beef makes a poor mascot!


----------



## texasreb

Does your steak ride a motorcycle or do push-ups in the end zone? 
I think not...

His sole purpose in life is to avoid the tailgaters lest he become part of the menu!


----------



## texasreb

Let us compare:


----------



## clippityclop

There's nothing like a good medium rare chunk of beef OR a well-roasted duck, in my opinion!

ha!


----------



## texasreb

Hey now...watch it!

Them's fightin' words!


----------



## clippityclop

Only if you try to steal off my plate! LOL!


----------



## Country Boy

We also have Hook 'Em! He does even more than your stupid little game bird by far. And guess what Bevo's a real animal not a man in a suit!!!! 

And for the record The stanford Tree mascot was banned from going to PAC-12 games fir a year fir beating the crap out of the Cal bear. He also is the only mascot who's been in a mascot fight in every sport. (he's more awesome than the duck) For the record my Mom went to Stanford. I ain't just a UT fan.


----------



## texasreb

Country Boy said:


> For the record my Mom went to Stanford. I ain't just a UT fan.


I'm sorry...:lol:

That lil' X-mas tree has got to be the most ridiculous mascot in all of sports. They probably paid some kinder class good money to come up with that!

Win the Day!


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> I'm sorry...:lol:
> 
> That lil' X-mas tree has got to be the most ridiculous mascot in all of sports. They probably paid some kinder class good money to come up with that!
> 
> Win the Day!


Oregon Ducks is that even an original idea? Sounds like a little girl came up with it! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!! 

The Tree is a one of a kind a totally unique Mascot! A duck is a bird I enjoy hunting! Hahahahaanaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## texasreb

Country Boy said:


> Oregon Ducks is that even an original idea? Sounds like a little girl came up with it! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> The Tree is a one of a kind a totally unique Mascot! A duck is a bird I enjoy hunting! Hahahahaanaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!



You call a hunk of kindling a mascot? 

OH, OH, OH I know...you can use the kindling to BBQ the beef! Yes! I get it now. The stanford tree will make a fine fire to cook the tu longhorn. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Country Boy

Does your Duck even be a good mascot? The tree is awesome! He conducts the band leads the cheers and he's the mascot! 

And for the record Longhorns aren't eaten … cows are eaten Longhorns protect the herd that gets eaten!


----------



## texasreb

Country Boy said:


> Does your Duck even be a good mascot? The tree is awesome! He conducts the band leads the cheers and he's the mascot!
> 
> And for the record Longhorns aren't eaten … cows are eaten Longhorns protect the herd that gets eaten!


So longhorns don't even make a good meal? Sad...

The Duck leads the team onto the field while riding a motorcycle; he does push ups for every Oregon point scored; the beats up other mascots who try to copy him; he leads the cheerleaders; the rallys the team and the fans...what doesn't he do?

What does Bevo do? besides stand around so doped up he can barely function?

The tree needs to go back to the kinder class from which he came...


----------



## kctop72

Ok, got another horse questions, this one's about conformation. This is something I would only post here but would like to know what y'all see about Katy's. As a reminder, I am terrible at photography.....


----------



## dbarabians

OK now I need to commnet on the bargain basement, Disney wanna be, Donald Duck on crack looking mascot form some third rate, wettest state in the country university.
She even had the nerve to post the phsycho looking mascot in her avatar.
Last time I saw bug eyes like that it was on a dead fish.
Longhorns do not need to have a mascot lead the band our band knows where it is going.
Bevos regal presence inspires the multitude of UT fans to keep the faith and strive for victory over the lesser mortals that we combat.
Bevo is above any such displays of immturity.
He sacrificed his manhood to achieve immortality. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Know I need to get my become signature and I'm all set! Then we can make fun of the ugly version of Donald Duck. 

db you crack me up!


----------



## texasreb

Yes...indeed bevo's manhood was totally sacrificed--everyday in every way!

He rallies the fans because when they look at him; their mouths start watering.

...and can we talk about the name Bevo? How many rival schools get to name their nemesis' mascots? GigEm!


----------



## nuisance

kctop72 said:


> ok, got another horse questions, this one's about conformation. This is something i would only post here but would like to know what y'all see about katy's. As a reminder, i am terrible at photography.....


way to try to steer (no pun intended) the conversation into another direction.... It didn't work! Lol

i suck at confirmation, but she's purty!


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> Yes...indeed bevo's manhood was totally sacrificed--everyday in every way!
> 
> He rallies the fans because when they look at him; their mouths start watering.
> 
> ...and can we talk about the name Bevo? How many rival schools get to name their nemesis' mascots? GigEm!


Bevo was named by A&M following a 13-0 loss. The next year we beat A&M 42-7 I think. We kept the name to mock the Aggies and it stuck. 

He's a better mascot than the duck because he's not "a Disney Wanna be on crack in a duck suit!" quoted from my good friend db.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasreb why do you still have that comic book character in your avatar?
For laughs. Its working.
Is he supposed to be cute or just or stupid. I vote the latter.
What flunky do you have to pay to wear that hot , ridiculous, intoleralbe, rainsoaked piece of cloth.
Probably hand sewn by orphans in china for 2 cents a day.
How cruel and politically incorrect can you get.
Then again we longhorns do laugh at inferiors. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

db where do you come up with this stuff?! It's hilarious!!!! Lol


----------



## Country Boy

Kctop72~ 
I suck at conformation; otherwise i'd help ya out


----------



## dbarabians

Country boy it is a gift.
These are just a tip of the iceberg so to speak.
I can talk trash with the best of them.
From G to R ratings whichever the moment calls for. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks nuisance, I suck at conformation too....


----------



## Country Boy

Glad I'm not on the other side of an argument with you db.


----------



## Country Boy

kctop72 said:


> Thanks nuisance, I suck at conformation too....


Maybe contact texasgal.


----------



## clippityclop

dbarabians said:


> He sacrificed his manhood to achieve immortality.


 
Blah hahahahahah hahahha heee heee! 

My dad told my husband something similar when we first got married - we were standing around outside the house looking the livestock - horses - goats -dogs

he said 'just wait, YOU ARE NEXT!' It took hubby a second but then he realized that EVerything at my house is castrated/neutered or spayed. hahaha!:rofl:


----------



## Country Boy

That's hilarious!!!! ^^


----------



## texasreb

db--That gorgeous, iconic and regal avatar shall stay as long as I'm a member of this board! Get used to seeing his handsome face!

I might change it up a bit...but Duck it will be. 

I don't mind if you put a cow or cow flops up there for your avatar. 

Moo horns.


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Ok, got another horse questions, this one's about conformation. This is something I would only post here but would like to know what y'all see about Katy's. As a reminder, I am terrible at photography.....


 
are you wanting some feedback as to how this horse compares to a certain standard or just a good riding horse in general? What is this horsies purpose in life? I don't mind sharing what I know - I sat with my daughter through two years of AQHA 4H judging classes - but I will warn you that I can judge a QH really well, but unlike what those kiddos were taught, I also can recognize a good horse no matter what the breed. I got fed up with them comparing everything to bulldog-foundation type QH's...-if it wasn't a QH, then it just wasn't a horse..I've owned LOTs of breeds and QH's too, so i can play on just about any side of the fence (I think there is only two sides to a fence)- but you have to ask first b/c I have lots of info I could lay down...LOL!


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> db--That gorgeous, iconic and regal avatar shall stay as long as I'm a member of this board! Get used to seeing his handsome face!
> 
> I might change it up a bit...but Duck it will be.
> 
> I don't mind if you put a cow or cow flops up there for your avatar.
> 
> Moo horns.


Oh nook! We get to see a guy on Crack In a duck suit as your avatar forever?! I'm just gonna laugh every time I see his stupid face. Lol


----------



## texasreb

Haterz gon hate...
Ducks don't migrate; they celebrate!


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> Haterz gon hate...
> Ducks don't migrate; they celebrate!


I think you need some grammar lessons. You could get those at a real school like Texas or Stanford! 

Ducks are lame…


----------



## kctop72

clippityclop, she has just been a pleasure horse but we've gotten involved with a cowboy church and they do alot of different things sorting, roping and playdays. She has a natural cow sense to her and lots of speed. I want to learn more about confo so might as well start with my own horses


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> clippityclop, she has just been a pleasure horse but we've gotten involved with a cowboy church and they do alot of different things sorting, roping and playdays. She has a natural cow sense to her and lots of speed. I want to learn more about confo so might as well start with my own horses











Is she older? Looks it from the backbone - she needs another 50-75 lbs before she gets put into too hard of a workload and maybe even more if she needed work or be ridden pretty regularly so I'd start there. And with activity and general conditioning, I see a really pretty mare!

As she stands now, she has a great long/sloping hip and even though she is not as close coupled as some breeds, I think she will do fine for what you mentioned above because she is not a heavy boned mare and has more of an athletic build. She has a decent length to her cannons (not too long or too short) so I bet she is fairly comfy to ride at a slow jog. She lacks muscle due to lack of conditioing I'm sure, but that will develop with some easy to medium difficulty rides over some hills and slopes.

Teaching her to round her back and carry a rider while driving with her rear will develop her topline and abs and will muscle up that rear (groceries will help with this - altho she isn't starving by any means, but it will help her build muscle faster).

It is hard to tell because her head is tilted and it makes her neck look thicker than it probably is but it seems she's got a good overall balance where her head ties to her neck and doesn't seem to be unbalanced anywhere. I say this mare can do just about anything you point her nose too. But I'd get her on maybe some free choice hay/grass and let her bulk up a little or she might get a bit anemic on you in the beginning with her new activities.

That's all the positives I can give you right now (I don't see any glaring negatives)- I'd love to see her in about 6 months after she's conditioned up. She is gorgeous now but I bet she'll be even more gorgeous later!

What do YOU think about her? That's all that matters anyway!:wink:


----------



## texasreb

Time out Duck fans; I've got work to do!


----------



## Country Boy

Adios guys! See you later 

Turns out I don't have to leave yet. 


Who's ready for Football?


----------



## kctop72

Thanks! She is 14 and loves to just go, go, go. I've been riding her for a while but trying to slow her down and for that matter even get on her without her taking off. She was my husbands horse for a long time (which is why all she wants to do is go) then she got sick, dropped weight and muscle and now I'm trying to bring her back. Unfortunately we don't have hills or slopes but we have a mountain of manure LOL. She has come a long way but am running out of ideas to improve her top line considering we have no hills or slopes to ride. She's definitely been a challenge but we've improved together and it's been a slow process. Do you have any other suggestions besides hills for her top line?


----------



## nuisance

Ok Clippityclop... I'm curious about my mare, but never posted on the critique confo, never can get good confo shots. I know she's not perfect, sickle hocked. I'm using her just for pleasure, my pleasure, trail riding. What do you think of my QH? Wish I had better pics, but, I seem to forget my camera when I'm out there! lol

Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


----------



## Kayella

KC, the only thing that really stands out about your mare is she's bum high. Her pasterns are a tad long, a decent shoulder, with a sloping croup. Her coupling is a tad longer than preferable, but as long as she is taught to collect, then it's no problem.

Nuisance, your mare is very well balanced. She is sickle hocked, and something else funky is going on with her back legs. I think her hocks are set too low? Shoulder is a little steep, but her neck ties in well. Nice hip, although she's bum high as well. Very pretty mare. 

The only confo pics I really have are of Princess, the mare I sold last month, and my baby boy at five weeks. Anyone wanna take a crack at them? :wink: I have no problem judging babies. If they have a halter weanling class, then why will no one on here critique them? Always struck as odd to me.

(I know Princess is standing funky. Wasn't really going for a confo shot, just one nice enough to post on her ad )

ETA: I've never really noticed how red Princess is. Jeez, like a copper penny!


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Thanks! She is 14 and loves to just go, go, go. I've been riding her for a while but trying to slow her down and for that matter even get on her without her taking off. She was my husbands horse for a long time (which is why all she wants to do is go) then she got sick, dropped weight and muscle and now I'm trying to bring her back. Unfortunately we don't have hills or slopes but we have a mountain of manure LOL. She has come a long way but am running out of ideas to improve her top line considering we have no hills or slopes to ride. She's definitely been a challenge but we've improved together and it's been a slow process. Do you have any other suggestions besides hills for her top line?


 
I'm no expert, but I would try some different exercises in a plain eggbutt or o-ring snaffle (something without shanks so you can have some direct contact without curb pressure) that encourage her to flex and bend. For example (and anyone else out there who has ideas, please feel free to correct/add/expand on this) a simple exercise that I use on horses that only know how to go and whoa, is just begin teaching submissiveness to the bit.

Walk along, then ask her to drop her head and then ask for whoa. Then walk along again, ask her to drop her head with the reins but don't whoa. Then mix it up...always asking her to drop her head until she gets the idea and then speed up the walk. Then throw in a whoa here and there but not always at the same place (so she can't anticipate it) and HOPEFULLY (this could take a few rides) she will learn to carry her weight on her rear, ready to whoa at any time, and this will begin to develop the rear, the abs - the back. At this point, another 100 pages of the technicalities of collection could be written, but I'll leave that up to you to read up on. :wink:


That is a very very basic beginning exercise. It is the beginnings of teaching her to carry her body correctly. Once you get that down, you could put her back into a shanked bit (if you use one)and you'll notice a lighter feel and response and may even change bits at this point. Throw in some obstacles like poles or logs to step over - that type of movment also makes them lift their back and as a result, tighten up the abs. Just walk and trot this exercise for a couple of months. Boring, but effective in the long run.

SOme folks (depending on your discipline) start adding speed and rollbacks or others might begin lateral work - side passes - leg yields and whatnot. You don't have to try to be a WEG competitor - so pick and choose how far you want to take it. But as it is with any animal (or human) it will take some weeks before you see obvious results.

I'm no expert, but thanks for asking - I'm sure there are more qualified individuals on here who might have some ideas - I always start with collection, then leg yields working in some straightness and adding flexing exercises and don't even canter or lope until my horse is soft and bending. You could do a search on collection exercises and there is so much info you could apply - it could take you days to read it all.....:wink:


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Ok Clippityclop... I'm curious about my mare, but never posted on the critique confo, never can get good confo shots. I know she's not perfect, sickle hocked. I'm using her just for pleasure, my pleasure, trail riding. What do you think of my QH? Wish I had better pics, but, I seem to forget my camera when I'm out there! lol
> 
> Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


 
I agree with Kayella about her hocks being longer for her body than necessary, but I also know from personal experience that altho it doesn't fit the AQHA standard, it allows for a bigger walk and looser stride that some people enjoy and get hooked on - so does the longer pasterns. Does she have a naturally longer stride than other horses who ride along with you? 

How hold is this mare? Is she younger than 5yrs? If so, the downhill look to her will probably even out. If not, that's okay too - the only time I see problems encountered with horses who have naturally longer hocks is in serious collection work like dressage or cutting - longer pasterns would be troublesome with repetitive jumping - both would be more arthritis prone. 

Your mare is very pretty and looks great! She seems like a perfect horse for a long term trail riding companion, in my opinion. You should try out competitive trail riding. She'd probably be great at that and so would you if you love trail riding!


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> ETA: I've never really noticed how red Princess is. Jeez, like a copper penny!


 
That is a mare I'd add to any line of roping horses or cutters. She has great bone and muscle - and she'd make some really good looking babies - and you are right, that color is like WOW! She's one of those types that would add good genes to any foundation line of horses. She looks strong enough to compete with the boys in any class, but still looks feminine. I like her! 

What is her new job nowadays? Did the buyers mention what their goals were for her?


----------



## clippityclop

(clippityclop is sorry she hogged up a whole page with her posts!)
:wink:


----------



## kctop72

Thanks clippityclop. I've switched bits around trying different ones for weeks at a time and she reacts the same way to all of them. She does great in a walk but when you move her up, she gets very high headed even without touching the reins. I started her with an O ring snaffle then a twisted O ring and now I'm on a short shank twisted snaffle. I even tried a sidepull and she had no stop at all. Sometimes it's very frustrating because she is very smart and full of heart but man is she STUBBORN! I've taught her to stand while mounting and to back but it took me weeks/months to do that. Previously when my hubby asked her to back she would just rare up, now she'll back around the arena with no problem


----------



## kctop72

Kayella, those are some beautiful horses!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Thanks clippityclop. I've switched bits around trying different ones for weeks at a time and she reacts the same way to all of them. She does great in a walk but when you move her up, she gets very high headed even without touching the reins. I started her with an O ring snaffle then a twisted O ring and now I'm on a short shank twisted snaffle. I even tried a sidepull and she had no stop at all. Sometimes it's very frustrating because she is very smart and full of heart but man is she STUBBORN! I've taught her to stand while mounting and to back but it took me weeks/months to do that. Previously when my hubby asked her to back she would just rare up, now she'll back around the arena with no problem


 
ARGGH! Fixing bad horse habits is for the birds - I mean ducks... LOL!


(Sorry - it just felt right at the time)...:clap:


----------



## Kayella

She's actually a grade we rescued along with our pony Bubba. She wasn't abused, just starved. She's 9 and a maiden mare, but has a very strong motherly instinct. She tried to steal a baby once lol. I think she'd do great at cutting. She loved herding the goats around, as hilarious as that was. Her current owners are using her as a trail horse to ride with her son 

Thanks, KC! I get my baby on the 25th. I am just so gosh dang excited!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

^^ yay for the new baby horse!!!


----------



## Country Boy

Not gonna happen Yanks!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy I think we lost the duck.
Good Job my young friend.
by the way when is duck season? If he is still here we know how to eliminate him.
Send him to Texasgal's house and tell her his name is Earl.
That way we will n ot be implicated. Gotcha. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

That can be arranged! Hahahahaha 

I'll check on duck season for ya!


----------



## nuisance

Thanks ya'll. Yes, she does have a long easy stride, she can trott out as fast as some horses can run, along with a good long easy walk. Really smooth... Unless she's found something new, no, it doesn't have to be new, to spook at! lol She certainly keeps me on my toes! I need to get pics of her on flat ground/cement driveway, whatever. She doesn't look as butt high in person as she does in the on pic.

ETA: I use to do competative trail riding, and would like to again, but she needs LOTS for saddle time before she's ready! And, she's still limping when turning, or lounging, on her injured hoof, even though it's almost grown out. I need to take her to the vet to get it re-xray'd before I even think about riding her again. Damned coffin bone! Damned boat... Damned horse for kicking it!


----------



## Country Boy

Pictures would be nice!!!!


----------



## nuisance

This is what she looks like when I scratch her back/butt.... DERP!


----------



## Country Boy

that's a funny lookin' expression!


----------



## texasreb

Oh dbarabians--

I'm not gone. I'll never be done...

Duck season starts Sept 1st. We'll be hunting The Indian Tribe; no wait they changed it to Jumping Joe; no, no it's now Running Joe; or is it just Red or is it the Red Wolves now? I can't keep up with Arkansas State's ever changing mascot. 

I guess that's the way they avoid being hunted...


----------



## Country Boy

I'm pretty sure it's the Division 2 Arkansas State Red Wolves! 

*Division 2 Arkansas State! Really?! Scared to play a real team in Division 1 FBS!*


----------



## Country Boy

Not today yanks!


----------



## texasreb

Last year we opened against LSU 
The year before we opened against Boise State.

I'm a little disappointed that we pulled one of UT's famous stunts and are opening with a cream puff...

My case in point (Texas' first three games):

Wyoming (who?)
New Mexico (Wha?)
Old Miss (perennial cellar dwellers of the SEC)

If they don't win these three games by at least...AT LEAST...50-60 points per game they'll need to start playing Our Sister's of Mercy Women's Prison...no wait...they might be too tough... how about some Pop Warner team?

Ta!


----------



## Country Boy

How about your team *2 FCS teams in the first 3 games?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!*Arkansas State and Fresno state just to name a few cream puffs! 

Who are y'all gonna play next? The Houston Public Nursing home? No, that'd be too tough. Maybe the school for the blind? Oh wait they'd be to good for you as well. Maybe a few mentally Ill children put together to form a team would be good enough for y'all


----------



## texasreb

Have you ever seen Fresno State play? A small school, yes. A cream puff...hardly!
They don't call them dragon slayers for nothing.


----------



## texasreb

You do know that I work for the School for the Blind, don't you. LOL!


----------



## Country Boy

So I've heard…

Arkansas State- *FCS LOSERS*
Fresno State- 4th place in the WAC 3 years running 
Tennese Tech- *FCS LOSERS*

At least Texas plays *FBS* teams…


----------



## texasgal

I finally got pics uploaded from our Galveston Trip on Saturday.

First stop - Murphy's Pub











I was admiring this little glass octopus, turned my back and DH had bought it for me. I shall call him Oscar and he shall be my octopus.











The hurricane Ike water line in one of the shops on the strand.










More like: Do not feed the segulls, we are tired of cleaning up their poop.
Willie G's.













Glorified expensive carnival.










DH20 and her bf.


----------



## Country Boy

Glad you had a good time Texasgal!


----------



## nuisance

Great pics! LOVE Oscar! I want one now! lol I need to go on a trip!


----------



## texasreb

I too love Oscar!

It sounds like you had a great trip!


----------



## kctop72

Have to agree Oscar is pretty cool but yet kinda creepy. He could probably pull off some good spider scares.LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

I think I might need Oscar for a prank! Lol


----------



## texasgal

DH is an arachniphobe and it didn't bother him .....


----------



## kctop72

That's good tg! I only sad that because at first glance that's what I thought it was.


----------



## Kayella

Ohhh, I'll have to share my Ike water line picture!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Share it! Share it!!


----------



## Country Boy

On a more horse related topic; Would any of you consider riding a yearling? Or keeping a Grade Horse a Stallion? 

I just saw a thread about a girl who takes her *Yearling Grade Stallion* on trail rides!?!? Are you kidding me?! Ther's a link on my Teen horse Talk thread if you wanna check it out.


----------



## oh vair oh

Absolute craziness. I would never dream of riding Lily at 1 year old. Her legs would be trashed.


----------



## Country Boy

That's what I think but, it's not my problem what somebody else chooses to do with there horse.


----------



## texasreb

Yikes! Not me...ever. I have; however let weanlings and yearlings either run loose on trail rides and/or I have ponied them off of adult horses (usually their dam).


----------



## oh vair oh

Yeah, I'm going to try and show Lily in yearling lungeline, in-hand trail, and performance halter next year. There's so much fun things to do and experience with a youngster on the ground!


----------



## Country Boy

I would let my yearling do that too if we didn't have the darn blasted Coyotes!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Heck i dont plan on doing more than an up and over on my yearling gelding until he is three! He's just not mature enough in my mind! We have plenty to work on without riding!


----------



## Country Boy

My Quarterhorse Colt Bandit won't be ridden until he passes my Equine vet Dad's check. He makes sure that they are ready to be ridden without getting hurt later in life. (I really don't feel like posting out what could happe…)


----------



## oh vair oh

Yeah, I would like to start Lily with some light riding at 2 years old, but only if the vet checks out her knees and gives her the a-ok. She strings to 16hh, so she might take longer to mature than other paints would. :/


----------



## TexasBlaze

My boy is string tested at 16.2 like his momma. And all his momma's babies have been later bloomers. He just still looks like a baby to me! I wouldnt dream of getting on him yet!


----------



## nuisance

I don't understand why people would start any horse so young. Even if it's a large mature looking horse, it's still got young bones that need to grow without the added strain. It's sad.


----------



## TexasBlaze

There are too many things my gelding doesnt know that i want him to know before he's ridden. All his ground manners are spot on but i still want to do a LOT more ground driving and tying scary things to his saddle (synthetic pony saddle.) before i trust my own life to him!


----------



## dbarabians

country boy your learning how to talk smack like a pro.
I especially like the school for the blind remark. couldn't have said it bettter myself.
DUCK season starts on Sept 1, my Bday guess I will be eating a smoked duck for dinner.
I never ride a horse before they are 3 and most of my Arabs before they are 4.
Texasgal your husband is lucky that you are not a jewish american princess. if you were a glass octopus would not cut it.
It better be goold or plantinum and at least have a stone attached.
I know this from experience. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

nuisance said:


> I don't understand why people would start any horse so young. Even if it's a large mature looking horse, it's still got young bones that need to grow without the added strain. It's sad.


Sad think what'll happen once it's lame and forced to be a pasture ornament…


----------



## texasreb

I once leased some land next to a subdivision for a bunch of long yearling and two year old colts. To the kids in the subdivision--they looked like adult horses. 

I went over everyday to check on things and more than once I found my halters in the field, but I never saw anyone messing with my horses. 

One day, I caught some kids riding the colts. I stopped them and asked if the horses belonged to them, etc. 

Anyway, long story short; those kids caught and rode those colts who were barely even halter broke when I took them to the land to graze and grow. 

I have to admit that they were the easiest horses EVER to get going under saddle! 

I kids caught them; climbed on their backs and rode them until they fell off. The kids were small-ish like 8-12 years old and I never noticed any long term damage to that crop of colts...


----------



## texasreb

Hey db--

Who invited you back to play?

:twisted:


----------



## Country Boy

dbarabians said:


> country boy your learning how to talk smack like a pro.
> I especially like the school for the blind remark. couldn't have said it bettter myself.
> DUCK season starts on Sept 1, my Bday guess I will be eating a smoked duck for dinner.
> I never ride a horse before they are 3 and most of my Arabs before they are 4.
> Texasgal your husband is lucky that you are not a jewish american princess. if you were a glass octopus would not cut it.
> It better be goold or plantinum and at least have a stone attached.
> I know this from experience. Shalom


Looks like I'll be shootin' any duck I see outa the sky on your birthday! Each one in homage of your good comebacks and pure awesomeness! 

Jewish American princess?!?! Lol


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> Hey db--
> 
> Who invited you back to play?
> 
> :twisted:


Of course I did! (What a newbie you are!) hahhahHahHhHhHahaha


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> I once leased some land next to a subdivision for a bunch of long yearling and two year old colts. To the kids in the subdivision--they looked like adult horses.
> 
> I went over everyday to check on things and more than once I found my halters in the field, but I never saw anyone messing with my horses.
> 
> One day, I caught some kids riding the colts. I stopped them and asked if the horses belonged to them, etc.
> 
> Anyway, long story short; those kids caught and rode those colts who were barely even halter broke when I took them to the land to graze and grow.
> 
> I have to admit that they were the easiest horses EVER to get going under saddle!
> I kids caught them; climbed on their backs and rode them until they fell off.
> The kids were small-ish like 8-12 years old and I never noticed any long term damage to that crop of colts...


 Not yet you haven't…


----------



## texasgal

dba - Nope, not a J.A.P. ! lol.

Pick me a flower, cook me dinner, buy me a glass octopus .. I'm happy.


----------



## Country Boy

This conversation took a turn for the happier side!


----------



## texasgal

... as it should .. lol


----------



## Country Boy

Glad that we're all happy! 

*have a slice of cherry pie I helped make at 7 this morning!*


----------



## texasgal

Loooooooooooooooooove cherry pie.


----------



## Kayella

Here we go. Keep in mind that I'm 5'5'', the Galveston Seawall is about 20 feet high, and the curb I'm standing on is about 6-7 inches high. What I'm pointing to is where the Ike water line was. (Yes, I am wearing shorts under that shirt)


----------



## texasreb

Country Boy said:


> Not yet you haven't…


Those colts are well into their 20's by now! AFAIK none are broken down old nags yet either!


----------



## Country Boy

texasreb said:


> Those colts are well into their 20's by now! AFAIK none are broken down old nags yet either!


That would've been a good think to tell me. 

Glad you Loooooooooooooove Cherry Pie Texasgal.


----------



## texasreb

Serious question for my fellow Texans:

Is there anything we should or should not be feeding our horses? All of my prior horse raising experience has been in Oregon, an area that is known to be dangerously deficient in selenium. All of our horses got an annual blood test to determine selenium levels and a subsequent shot if it was warranted. 

I know about the dangers of feeding certain cuttings of alfalfa (blister beetle), but that's the only thing I'm aware of. 

What else should I be on the look out for? I'm primarily talking about feed/hay, but not entirely.


----------



## texasgal

I just always make sure they have access to a salt block. My horses sweat A TON ...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasreb if those kids were small you probably would not see any damage to the horses legs.
They also probably didn't ride for long either.
Country Boy and I for one thing do not need invitations.
We are truly awesome and must bless mortals with our prescence andwords of wisdom.
Besides if Country boy wasn't vigilant this thread would be on like page 3.
those **** yankees are going to learn not to mess with Texas. Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

Hey y'all. I'm new here and thought I'd pop by and say howdy to some fellow Texans. I have a ranch outside of Lubbock that my lovely wife, 3 kids and I live on. If any of y'all are wondering, I am a Texas Tech grad.


----------



## texasreb

@dbarabians--that's what I figured. It wasn't an ideal situation as the kids and/or the colts could have been injured, but it happened and it made training them much easier.

@Texasgal--Yep. I got the salt block covered. They have a plain and a trace mineral. I'd like to also get a Himalayan--I've heard good things about those. I have two, but they're lamps and not horse supplements! I suppose when they get overly dusty, I can pull the bulbs out and toss them into the pasture!


----------



## Red Raiders

texasreb said:


> Serious question for my fellow Texans:
> 
> Is there anything we should or should not be feeding our horses? All of my prior horse raising experience has been in Oregon, an area that is known to be dangerously deficient in selenium. All of our horses got an annual blood test to determine selenium levels and a subsequent shot if it was warranted.
> 
> I know about the dangers of feeding certain cuttings of alfalfa (blister beetle), but that's the only thing I'm aware of.
> 
> What else should I be on the look out for? I'm primarily talking about feed/hay, but not entirely.


I'd look out for the obvious things like Moldy hay and stuff of that nature.


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Red Raider
carefully talking about your football team here!!! LOL


----------



## Red Raiders

I've seen the number of Aggies on here… *rolls eyes* 

If y'all want you can call me RR


----------



## texasreb

That's the spirit, RR!

Now, if we could only find you a better team to root for!


----------



## dbarabians

RR excuse Texasreb she has some cracked out duck in her avatar from some foriegn school that no one has ever heard of.
At least Texas Tech is in Texas.
That might be the only good thing I can really say about it but hey it beats Oregon.
At least people do apply to Tech without a gun to thier head or anti physcotic medication mandated by the courts.
I hold degrees from UT Austin.
No need to bow everyone cannot go to UT. 
Welcome and Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Welcome RR! 

you rock db!


----------



## texasreb

Hello again, db!

Shall we go head to head with our teams? The Ducks defeated Texas 35–30 in the Holiday Bowl when they last played...

Shall we go with recent records (because tradition doesn't win games now does it?)?

Oregon is 34-6 for the last three years.
Texas is 26-13. 
I dare say Mackie is going to be in the hot seat if he pulls another 5-7 year.
Oregon has a 13 million dollar buy out clause for Chip Kelly.

WIN THE DAY!


----------



## dbarabians

The University of Texas is the only college that owns its own Station.
Its sports program bings in more in 1 year than Oregeon State sees in 5 bet.
We might have had a couple of rough years but we will be back on top again.
Mack brown sits on the right side of G-D.
He peobably gets paid more thatn the all the employees of Oregon State combined.
UT Sports programs are rated top in all sports and brings in over 100 million a year.
We now accept your most humble apology. You may now rise. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Red Raiders said:


> I've seen the number of Aggies on here… *rolls eyes*
> 
> If y'all want you can call me RR


 
well i AM NOT AN AGGIE - I just live here - that doesn't mean I'm grandfathered in, either - nor am I an adopted aggie or foster aggie or anything aggie - I'm just a citizen trying to get to the grocery store and back and not be run over or tailgaited to death because I don't pull my horsetrailer faster than 70 mph down the highway (in the SLOW lane)...


----------



## texasreb

db--
Please fix your UT educated typos. I can't understand you.
Love,
The Duck


----------



## clippityclop

texasreb said:


> Serious question for my fellow Texans:
> 
> Is there anything we should or should not be feeding our horses? All of my prior horse raising experience has been in Oregon, an area that is known to be dangerously deficient in selenium. All of our horses got an annual blood test to determine selenium levels and a subsequent shot if it was warranted.
> 
> I know about the dangers of feeding certain cuttings of alfalfa (blister beetle), but that's the only thing I'm aware of.
> 
> What else should I be on the look out for? I'm primarily talking about feed/hay, but not entirely.


 
That's it really - just the blister beetles - oh there's the thing about Johnson Grass...do you know about that? It doesn't grow at my house, but it grows along trails I ride on...when the grass experiences sudden freezing temps or sudden days of extreme heat (99 degrees upwards) or even if it gets trampled on (mashed up by mowers) it can be poisonous if your horse (or cattle) consumes a belly full - it builds up cyanide when stressed and altho more harmful (or lethal) to ruminants, it can still mess with their blood's ability to take in oxygen and can make a mess...

I live in Central TX - our selenium levels are normal - so we have to be careful not to add supplements that overdose selenium (taking feed labels into account) but that is about all I can think of.......

that and just watch this heat! My poor MFT (mountain bred) takes a beating this time of year. He is big and not the best radiator and I have to watch him this time of year very closely - I check on him like twice a day.


----------



## texasreb

clippityclop said:


> That's it really - just the blister beetles - oh there's the thing about Johnson Grass...do you know about that? It doesn't grow at my house, but it grows along trails I ride on...when the grass experiences sudden freezing temps or sudden days of extreme heat (99 degrees upwards) or even if it gets trampled on (mashed up by mowers) it can be poisonous if your horse (or cattle) consumes a belly full - it builds up cyanide when stressed and altho more harmful (or lethal) to ruminants, it can still mess with their blood's ability to take in oxygen and can make a mess...
> 
> I live in Central TX - our selenium levels are normal - so we have to be careful not to add supplements that overdose selenium (taking feed labels into account) but that is about all I can think of.......
> 
> that and just watch this heat! My poor MFT (mountain bred) takes a beating this time of year. He is big and not the best radiator and I have to watch him this time of year very closely - I check on him like twice a day.


Thanks for the tips on Johnson Grass. I knew a bit about it, but now I know more. We've been working on killing off the couple of patches we have for several years now. Most of it is in the yard, not the pasture. 

The heat and sun are constant worries. Our new Clyde mare has a lovely sunburned nose. I'm not sure what happened with her nose as she came from Oklahoma where it has been hotter than here this year. Some sort of photo sensitivity, for sure.

I have a stall with a mister for shade and cool and they use it, but not all day long.


----------



## clippityclop

Does the heat slow her down, too? My big boys just stand there and pant in the shade. They come up to the fence and get hosed off almost daily. Their pasture is mostly oak trees so it is hard for them to find a patch of sun but it is still so HOT!


----------



## texasreb

I don't know her in any other weather but super hot so I can't say whether it's slowing her down. 

There is virtually no tree shade in the pasture at all. All of the trees died last year due to the drought. We cut some and left some as they do provide minimal shade, plus there is the stall. 

Neither of mine are panting, but they do get pretty sweaty and salty. Neither enjoys hosing, but they will stand under the mister for some relief.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasreb my family has a 200 acre hay field that is johnson grass coastal mix.
We have fed it for over a hundred years to our cattl and horses.
I have never had a bad reaction to feeding it to horses or cows.
In fact by the thir cutting our hay may be mostly johnson grass.
Not trying to stir up any arguement but with the droughts and hay shortages you may have trouble finding hay.
Then again our horses feed off it constantly so perhaps they are immune.
Texas reb I was hoping no one saw those %$$#ing typos.
In the heat though i would adjust thier feed and not feed any alfalfa it makes them sweat too much. Great in the winter though. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Texasreb- What's Oregon good at besides football?! Trick question; nothing's good about Oregon to Begin with! And when was thus mystical defeat the 80's or 90's? I'll tell you this, we went back into the football trophy room with my cousins. The years my uncle was at UT weren't mentioned fore their suckdom. (must have been back then)


----------



## texasgal

CB .. you wouldn't know about the defeat .... you weren't alive yet.


----------



## Country Boy

Why on earth would she bring it up? We had a horrible team fo a fair amount of years but, we've dominated for just as long.


----------



## texasgal

To try to counter the never ending smack coming from a kid that probably couldn't SAY "football" when she was in college.. ?

I don't know.

*grin*


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas Friends!!!!


----------



## texasgal

It was in the 80's this morning .. before daylight .. while I was feeding critters .. *sigh*

I hate sweating..


----------



## texasreb

dbarabians--
Thanks for the alternate opinion regarding Johnson grass. With the drought and the amount of hay going North, I've no doubt that Johnson grass is going to start looking more and more appealing. 

Luckily, I think we're good for hay this year. It's hard not to hoard it--in fact we may have a bit more than we need with the option to buy more in Sept. I've never fed year old grass, but I'm also reluctant to sell of my excess this winter.


----------



## kctop72

I wouldn't blame you at all texasreb. you never know what kind of weather you get in Texas and as for hay, it's better to have too much than not enough....no one wants to pay $14 to $16 for a bale of grass (crappy grass at that) if you don't have too.


----------



## Red Raiders

We grow hay in the ranch and have had such a bad crop! It's embarrassing really. We sold some but kept most of the meager crop for our hungry animals. 

Do any of y'all have animals besides horses?


----------



## Kayella

Boy do I. I used to have over 20 animals when I was in the FFA. Right now I only have 6 cats, a dog, a parrot, and 3 horses. When I was in the FFA, I had those plus 3 goats, a lamb, a pig, 4 turkeys, and 8 rabbits. Talk about a full house!


----------



## Country Boy

I've got Donkey's, cattle, and goats.


----------



## texasreb

I've got:
165lb mastiff
30lb Maine **** cat
70 year old Amazon parrot
5 tanks of land hermit crabs (about 85-90 crabs)

5 parakeets
Chinchilla
Rabbit
2 Guinea pigs
Red Eared Slider with 3 legs
Hamster

The list from parakeet to hamster belong in my classroom but they are spending the summer in my very crowded house so I don't have to drive into town daily to care for them. I may hold one parakeet back (a green and yellow hen named Duckie!) to keep my old man bird company. He's going to miss them like crazy when I take them back to work next week.

We're looking to buy another draft mare and some chickens. We had chickens before but gave them away to keep the coyotes from decimating them. We'll try again with a more fortified coop.


----------



## Red Raiders

That's quite a few animals reb! 

I've got Horses 7 of em 
Cattle- too many to count 
Pigs- 10 
Chickens- 30 
Goats- 20

A Doberman Pincher named Kenny and a Collie "lucky" named by my 5 year old son.


----------



## texasgal

I've got 3 horses
2 dogs
3 rabbits
a flying squirrel
and 25 or so chickens.


----------



## clippityclop

We have quite a few bird lovers here I see!

I have rose breasted Gala cockatoo who is 7 this year. I also am a ABGA breeder and used to have about 100 head of registered Boer goats, but the drought was too much the past couple of years and now I just have 7.

I also have three large dogs, a chicken mansion full of chickens, 4 horses of course, two Brown Chinese geese, 1 mallard duck and a house rabbit. 

My hubby just built my so called chicken mansion earlier this spring - and I'm so proud of it. It is so nice, that I think my mother-n-law could stay in it when she visits!


----------



## texasreb

It seems that we are "animal people" and not just "horse people!"

We would love to get hair sheep for the dinner table and wool sheep for one of my hobbies (spinning and weaving), but we don't have the acreage to support that. We have offers on three different neighborhood properties--but none are looking to sell at this point.


----------



## texasgal

Oooooooooops, forgot the "part time" cockatiel.

I grew up with a green winged macaw. I love birds.. DH, not so much. He cant STAND the cockatiel (must control the noise level around him) .. ha!


----------



## Red Raiders

texasgal said:


> I've got 3 horses
> 2 dogs
> 3 rabbits
> a flying squirrel
> and 25 or so chickens.


How is it owning a flying squirrel!? Never known anyone to do that!


----------



## Red Raiders

texasgal said:


> Oooooooooops, forgot the "part time" cockatiel.
> 
> I grew up with a green winged macaw. I love birds.. DH, not so much. He cant STAND the cockatiel (must control the noise level around him) .. ha!


I would love to get a macaw, they are unique animals. Unfortunately I don't think the wife will let me overrun us anymore with animals.


----------



## texasreb

Luckily my Amazon only screams in English. He never uses his native bird language. He usually screams, "help," "hellooo," or "La" from one of his favorite songs: Do-Re-Mi!

The parakeets scream and chatter all their waking hours, but their volume is substantially lower than the Amazon's.


----------



## Red Raiders

texasreb said:


> Luckily my Amazon only screams in English. He never uses his native bird language. He usually screams, "help," "hellooo," or "La" from one of his favorite songs: Do-Re-Mi!
> 
> The parakeets scream and chatter all their waking hours, but their volume is substantially lower than the Amazon's.


That's hilarious! I'd love to see that happen in person!


----------



## texasgal

Owning a flying squirrel, pretty tricky, huh?

A friend's husband was cutting a tree down (part of his job) and it had a nest in it.. one baby dead, one still alive. It still had the umbilical attached.

Took it to my friend who raised her and had her for a year and a half. She was talking about releasing her, but after researching them, it's not a good idea.

So we agreed to take her. She lives in DD15's room in a big round wire cage with a nest box and tree branches. Every night at dusk/dark (they are nocturnal) she gets free run of DD15's room and they two of them "play" ..

She is FAST and comical ... and clean (except for the seed scattering).

DD15 is also a photographer, so I'll post pics in a minute..


----------



## texasgal

And, yes, it is legal in Texas to own a flying squirrel.


----------



## Red Raiders

He's quite the character. Glad y'all took him in.


----------



## nuisance

2 horses
1 dog 
and a husband....


And, it's raining!! Been pouring all morning!!!!


----------



## texasgal

RR .. she's a girl. We call her Sissy.


----------



## texasreb

@RR--the bird has been great company for me over the years. I've had him since high school. He has a vocab of 2-300 words and is still learning new words and phrases. 

@texasgal--I have nearly the same story with a squirrel! My husband was pushing up a pile of brush that he cut down the week before when he heard a screaming above the noise of the tractor. Clinging to the bucket by one hand was a baby squirrel. 

We found some dead siblings and no mom at all. So hubby brings me this 90% dead baby squirrel and I started researching immediately how to care for it. The first thing was water and electrolytes. I didn't have any Pedialyte, nor a syringe or dropper of any kind so I fed her water from my finger tips. I did this a few drops at a time for several hours and then made a dash to the store for supplies. $200.00 later, I had the ingredients for her formula; a heating pad; syringes; and a small pet kennel. I fed her round the clock for about a week and then started feeding her every two hours during the day and not at all at night--although I did have to get up every 90 minutes to turn the heating pad back on.

She thrived and grew and after a few weeks I took her to an animal rehab place where I was assured that they would release her and not take her out back and kill her. I gave them all of her supplies and a donation and that was that. 

I named her Rocky and then found out she was a female--so Rockette she became!


----------



## Red Raiders

It's been raining here too! That's why I have so much time to get on here. Usually I have work for a portion of the day. 

That's a very impressive bird you got! I had no idea they could learn that many phrases. Shows how much I know about birds.


----------



## texasgal

@texasreb .. I've raised grey and fox squirrels too. They do really well when released. So much fun. You can also feed them puppy milk replacer .. it's not as good as making your own, but mine did well. They particularly loved it when I started mixing some banana baby food in it .. lol


----------



## Red Raiders

I've had to raise a few prairie dogs in my day. They're all over the place out here, a pain in the but if they get on your land.


----------



## texasgal

They were popular as pets here about 20 years ago ..


----------



## Red Raiders

texasgal said:


> They were popular as pets here about 20 years ago ..


Whoever came up with that idea was an idiot! I've lost a few cattle because the little boogers built their dens on our prime grazing land.


----------



## texasgal

^^ right?


----------



## Red Raiders

texasgal said:


> ^^ right?


The prairie dogs are cute but, I'd rather not have so many of 'em


----------



## texasreb

@texasgal
Puppy milk replacer was the basis of my recipe for squirrel formula. It also contained some vegetable oil and heavy cream and I think a tad bit of corn syrup. 

Apparently squirrel's milk is very fatty and rich. 

I fed her a few cc's every hour and on the half hour (during waking hours); I gave her water or Pedialyte on an alternating basis. 

She was fun, but I really didn't have a place to keep her and I wanted her to be the wild animal that she was so I turned her over to a wildlife rehab center.

The RES in my classroom is also a rescue that I saved.


----------



## dbarabians

RR we have 27 horses and well over a 100 head of cattle 1 donkey and some chickens and guineas.
Just don't tell texasgal about the chickens they may meet unfortunate accidents. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

Hey guys! I just came back to the barn and found one of the barn cats and her kittens sleeping on my bed. It was very cute and gross at the same time. If you're wondering my room is in where the office used to be until my dad moved it. Right up close tothe horses.


----------



## texasgal

CHICKENS are safe, db. Even when they stop laying ... I don't kill my chickens..

Roosters on the other hand are VERY accident prone in my part of the woods.

*wink*


----------



## texasgal

CB .. like newborn kittens? Like she birthed them in your bed? Is that why it's gross?


----------



## Red Raiders

We did have more horses but we had to sell a few on them due to the drought. Luckily we kept our best horses and good breeding stock.


----------



## Country Boy

No, their was kitten pee and poop. That's why it's gross


----------



## dbarabians

RR you are out by some big prestigous ranches that have some of the best QH's in the world.
What bloodlines do you have? Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

RL Best Of A Sudden he has great cutting and Western Pleasure horse 

A few others that I need to look through the papers for.


----------



## texasgal

RL Best of Sudden? (leaving out the "a") ..?


----------



## Red Raiders

Yes, that's the one.


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhh ... he's smexy.


----------



## Red Raiders

That's an odd term to describe a horse… 

He's one on the better lines we have left.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

Well, I have a tendency to call all gorgeous stallions "sexy" .. some forums will block that word, so I use "smexy".. lol


----------



## Red Raiders

He's a great horse. I went out and met him to see if I would buy a colt. Long story short he was amazing and I bought 3; 2 fillies, and a ungelded colt.


----------



## nuisance

He is "smexy"! I'd let my mare "do him"! Lol


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> CHICKENS are safe, db. Even when they stop laying ... I don't kill my chickens..
> 
> Roosters on the other hand are VERY accident prone in my part of the woods.
> 
> *wink*


I've got a couple who are going to the crockpot soon - just haven't done it yet because I can't stand the smell of hot blood - TMI? LOL! It's too hot right now.

anybody want a gorgeous malay? He's freeeeeeee...come and take him...........he will draw blood on any other chicken you put him with so he has to be alone - he's on the lineup for the crockpot, too.









LOL! Ahh the joy of roosters.............this guy was SUPPOSED to be a Cubalaya but obviously is NOT! Malays are a rare breed, but I have no use for them...they are supposed to get like 2 foot tall or more by the time they are 4yrs old I think I heard....I've never seen a chicken that tall.


----------



## clippityclop

and no, those are not graves in the background......LOL! I've already had someone ask me that......


----------



## Country Boy

No need for a 2 foot tall rooster aty ranch!


----------



## kctop72

I would too nuisance....he's very nice


----------



## Country Boy

Why everytime we bring up chickens does Earl come into the spotlight. 

Btw Texasgal db may have sent the CRAA (Chicken Rights Actavists of America) on your tail…


----------



## Country Boy

Do y'all like Country Music?


----------



## nuisance

country boy said:


> do y'all like country music?


is there any other kind of music?


----------



## nuisance

Remember girls and boys, guy's and dolls.... ya'll..... the Horseman's Expo is in Bryan, TX this Saturday, the weather said "slight chance for rain" mid 90's. I can't wait to go!


----------



## Kayella

I'll be getting hay in Dayton/Sugar Land instead of going to the market. BOOOOO. Hmph.


----------



## Red Raiders

Stop by and say hi to my Sister and her family in sugar land. Thanks jk


----------



## Kayella

Hehe, only if they have cookies! 

Oh and it's Dayton OR Sugar Land. Sugar Land is west of me, Dayton is east, but they're the same distance. Just gotta pick which one....


----------



## Red Raiders

Pick sugar land; it's a land of sugar! Lol


----------



## Kayella

Oh but isn't there a Tractor Supply in Dayton? Hmmm, gotta research this....

Kay, so there's not one in Dayton. But there's one in Baytown. Which is on the way to Dayton.


----------



## Red Raiders

I love Country Music!


----------



## texasreb

I like some country music.


----------



## kctop72

Yep.....love country music!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

Glad that I have finally met a few Country music fans on here.


----------



## Red Raiders

The rain stopped this afternoon. Ugh I had to do work… lol


----------



## dbarabians

I don't like all country music.
Then again I'm at the age it all sounds the same to me.
However I could listen to Willie all day and if you don't like Willie something is really wrong with you.
Give me BB King or Stevie Ray Vaughn any day.
Country boy you did good to warn Texasgal that the Chicken rights activist are watching her every move.
I don;t think she is too scared but she should be. Shalom


----------



## ThursdayNext

Stevie Ray played a party at my college housing coop in Austin. It remains one of the high points of my existence.


----------



## Country Boy

I like every type of country! I think the rights groups need to start leaving warnings! She should be quacking in her boots!


----------



## ThursdayNext

:lol:

Quacking? Or Quaking? Just wondering...


----------



## texasreb

Quacking for sure!! I've got them all quacking in their boots!

My musical tastes trend more towards classical, but I also like blues, bluegrass, classic rock, older country, and bit of this and that. 

I love Don Williams.


----------



## dbarabians

I saw Stevie Ray play twice and was in Austin when he was just starting out. 
Austin City Limits is a good reason to donate money to PBS. I have been in the audience.
Country Boy you continue to like country music theres nothing wrong with it.
I will confess to liking the old kind like George Jones, George Strait, and of course Patsy Cline. Merle Hagard too.
When I was young I thought that was old peoples music. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

Oh my. I leave for a couple of days and y'all rack up the pages.  Anyone got a 2H BP Slant load for sale? So far I'm coming up dry, may be heading up to D&D outside of San Antonio this weekend- I've heard they've got a nice tack shop there too.

Forecast has rain this weekend. We'll see about that!


----------



## Country Boy

It was most certainly Quaking!! Dang auto correct


----------



## texasreb

Admit it Country Boy--you're a Webfoot at heart!!!!


----------



## ThursdayNext

I dunno...quacking makes a kind of hilarious sense in the context...


----------



## dbarabians

Texas reb you still have that ugly discount Duck in your avatar.
His head is so big he has to go outside to change his mind.
His head is so fat small planets revolve around it.
Where is his neck? Down near his ankles?
Where did he find that hand me down, 1915 model sailor suit? A museum?
Is he smiling or just confused? I vote none of the above just lost in space.
I bet he couldn't spell dog if you gave him all three letters.... in order.
He looks dumber than the jack in the box clown.
Country Boy we have 14 days to go before Duck season. Clean your gun.
Shalom


----------



## texasreb

dbarabians--

You quack me up!

--The Duck


----------



## dbarabians

We are just giving you a hard time Texasreb.
Now if you were a yankee we would really mean it. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas horse friends! I have to say I did something I hope I don't regret....I bought a filly last night! My husband has ALWAYS wanted a buckskin so I thought for $50, why not? I know the picture is a little fuzy because I'm terrible at pics but will take some better ones tonight but what do y'all think?


----------



## texasgal

You can't go wrong for 50.00 .... 

*this is why tg doesn't go to auctions*


----------



## kctop72

II won't be going back anytime soon. My curiosity has been satisfied, 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Didn't you go just a week or two ago? I guess it wasn't satisfied then .. *snicker*


----------



## texasreb

Congrats on the addition to the feed bill!
She's really cute.


----------



## kctop72

I did tg which is why I had to go yesterday. Now there is no need to go back anytime soon )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hmmmm ... all these boring solid color horses I have .. maybe I need to go try to find me a 50.00 malnurished baby appaloosa or something .. hehehehehehehe


----------



## Red Raiders

Congrats on getting the lovely looking buckskin! 

Morning y'all


----------



## texasgal

Did your husband like his new addition?


----------



## kctop72

So far he's only seen pictures. We're picking her up tonight and he's very excited!


----------



## texasgal

Awwwwwwwww ... and I didn't mean to imply that your baby was malnourished, I was just making a general statement.

Can't wait for clearer pics!


----------



## Country Boy

What a nice looking horse kctop72


----------



## kctop72

Thanks y'all  

TG, I never thought twice about the statement you made. I know how you feel about color though...it's nice to mix thinhs up! When everyone is out in the pasture it looks like a sea of sorrells with a few specs of white, LOL!


----------



## texasgal

I'm a big appaloosa fan anyway .. and I've owned palominos and paints. I LOVE LOVE LOVE bays.

My mare is bay with 3 white feet and a blaze. Then I ended up with two little geldings that are brown and gray with NO white.. none, zippo, nadda ....

But I love'em..


----------



## nuisance

Anyone coming up to Wichita Falls for the Texas Ranch Round Up this weekend? I work first aid there every year, for last 20+ years. I get in free, get to stand beside the shoots, and see a sea of tight jeans in chaps!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like fun nuisance but unfortunately no. Don't get to go to the horse expo either. My hubby is taking his CHL tomorrow at our church and I'm helping with the food .... all day. Not to mention, don't really want to leave the new filly for the weekend. I think she'll adjust and settle well. She is definitely a little spitfire!


----------



## texasgal

*"My hubby is taking his CHL tomorrow at our church .."*

I love this. Our church had a group of women that trained and took their CHL together. Good stuff.


----------



## kctop72

Yeah. I'm gonna take the cllass next time 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I'm getting hay and celebrating a friend's birthday this weekend, so no expo ):

Bid Dee's is having a great sale on halters, though! Halters with throat snaps for $2.99!! And I had to buy a couple at $6.95 because they were sold out of weanling size. Boo. But they are having a sale, so y'all should check it out! :wink:


----------



## texasgal

i love the throat lach snaps .. so much easier to slip a halter on that way!


----------



## Kayella

It also makes it a billion times easier to slip them off after you've bridled up if your horse is non-cooperative like mine :lol:


----------



## kctop72

yeah... I like them too. Especially on young ones. That way they don't freak out when you start putting a bridle/side pull (whatever your choice) on them


----------



## texasgal

*finding myself wishing school would start*

Thread after thread .. all marked with high importance .. over nothing at all ...

GO.BACK.TO.SCHOOL 

/ end rant


----------



## kctop72

I am so ready for mine to go back too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Raiders

I can't wait for some quiet time withe the kids gone. I am a little sad about sending my 5 year old and only soon to kindergarten.


----------



## Schulzs89

Well, I wish there was something fun to do down here! Lol we "might" BBQ! But my colt will be here in about 15 days! So thrilled for that. I have been a stay at home mom with my 10 month old son, so we don't get out much...


----------



## Red Raiders

Does anyone know how to get rid of sunburns on pigs


----------



## Faceman

Red Raiders said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of sunburns on pigs


Bacon grease?...:rofl:


----------



## Red Raiders

Very funny faceman…


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Diaper rash cream for sunburn. The kind with zinc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## merle

Howdy from a newbie from TX! :wave: I joined forever ago, but am just now getting around to posting.

I'm looking forward to the break in this heat so I can ride!


----------



## merle

Red Raiders said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of sunburns on pigs


Hide them in the freezer? :hide:


----------



## ThirteenAcres

You guys go look at my blingy tack thread! Finally getting some stuff done!! So excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> *"My hubby is taking his CHL tomorrow at our church .."*
> 
> I love this. Our church had a group of women that trained and took their CHL together. Good stuff.


 
I have my CHL - so don't come creeping up on me from behind...LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

Red Raiders said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of sunburns on pigs


 
ooh! Poor piggies! try lots of aloe vera - (they can lick it off and it won't hurt them either - except maybe act as a laxative)

Do pigs peel?


----------



## ThursdayNext

Ooooh. A Pig Laxative. Oooooh...

I'm so glad that my only contact with pigs involves a grill and a dinner plate...


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny! Welcome Merle, glad to have ya

Ok, we got our new girl picked up and nestled in her nice, clean stall with lots of fluffy shavings but I didn't get any other picks because she needs a bath and we did not want to overwhelm her. The owner said she was 12 months but the more I thought about it today and when we sae her earlier, I'm thinking around 8 or 9 months. Daddy is registered AQHA sorrell and momma is a white spanish mustang Here's dad's pedigree, let me know what you think.

Certified Poco Bar Quarter Horse

Hubby liked her. She walked right up on the trailer and backed out with no problem. He got in the stall with her and tried on a different halter, rubbed all over her, got the gunk out of her ears and she did awesome! She was a little nervous but that's to be expected in a new place. He was impressed on how easy she was to handle for her age with minimal handling.


----------



## texasgal

Can't wait for updated pics!


----------



## Country Boy

Can't wait for pics either.


----------



## dbarabians

OK everyone please inform me as to what a CHL is.
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ Liberal *wink*


----------



## texasgal

CHL - Concealed Handgun License


----------



## dbarabians

They have these classes at a church?
I do own a handgun or two but I'm not concealing a **** thing.
Ok now I am informed.
I really thought it stood for Christ has Love or something.
No lie. Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

I know that don't have concealed handgun licenses at my church! I have no idea where they go to church! Lol 

I don't conceal my handgun either, everyone can see that it's right on my belt! Haha


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Nothing wrong with being liberal in Texas!

-hides-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It's illegal to open carry in Texas.. except on your own property. If you are going to carry a handgun around, it must be concealed.

Oh and dba .. my hubby says CHL also stands for Conservatives Harassing Liberals. 

We live in a rural community and we have hunting groups, bbqing groups, rodeoing groups at our church. There were enough women interested (most of us shoot anyway) so it was only logical to do it as a group. I think the instructor also goes to our church.


----------



## Faceman

ThirteenAcres said:


> Nothing wrong with being liberal in Texas!
> 
> -hides-
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I have heard that some birds don't fly, some fish walk on land, and some bears prefer to poop in meadows too, but they are all oddities...:rofl:


----------



## Red Raiders

Texasgal I find it rather funny to find a church group shooting guns. 

It's also legal to open carry a weapon if you have a license or are a cop.


----------



## dbarabians

OK Faceman Molly Ivins, Ann Richards and LBJ were true texans. Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

Why are we doggin on liberals?


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman and I have a running highly colourful debate going on for some time.
I think he is a caveman and he thinks I am a wacko commie.
We do respect each other for being candid and civil so no harm is done.
Texasgal on the otherhand has sacrificed many a chicken at the alter of the Right. Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

Let her go and sacrifice as many chickens as she wants. This earl you speak of will be avenged sooner than later.


----------



## Faceman

Red Raiders said:


> Why are we doggin on liberals?


Because until the recession in the Northeast US in the early 80's when all the yankees started their invasion, db and his family were the only liberals in Texas. You are probably too young to remember, but in 1984 there was a state constitutional amendment on the ballot to force all liberals in Texas to live on a reservation near Marfa. It was defeated, but not by much...


----------



## Red Raiders

I would have loved to see that go through if I could've voted back then lol.


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman my father was far from liberal.
He was retired from the military and very rigid in his beliefs.
He had very little patience with any one that would not work to support themselves or thier family.
Would bluntly tell them so to if he chose to speak to them at all. Shalom


----------



## Red Raiders

Good to know db…


----------



## kctop72

For those that are wondering why CHL at church, it's a cowboy church
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Sometimes we jews just shake our heads and say they didn't get that from our bible. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Well, dba, prolly cause there weren't guns back then.... they found plenty of other means to hunt, protect, and kill .....


----------



## clippityclop

Well I don't know about you guys(gals) but i got mine basically so that I have some protection when I travel with my horses by myself chasing down endurance rides (I say this and I haven't been to a ride in about two years since the youngest was born) but anyway, a female changing a tire on a trailer on the side of the road can turn into a target really fast...not everybody who stops to offer help really wants to 'help' - I don't want to find myself in a situation that backs me into a corner.


----------



## kctop72

I don't blame you CC. Thatt is a very valid point!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

We can protect ourselves and it is commanded that we do.
We can not however hunt purely for pleasure and only if we have no other means of providing food for ourselves.
I will make an exception during duck season or else buy Country Boy some bird shot to eliminate that fugly duck in Texasrebs avatar. Shalom


----------



## sarahver

dbs: You finally got the better of me. I (finally) googled "Shalom" because I couldn't figure out if it was your name, or some sort of expression.

*Hangs head in ignorant shame."

Lovely sentiment!

BTW: I can't make a full Texas claim since I'm an Aussie and all, but, I have to say that you Texans have made me feel very much at home. You guys are so warm hearted and welcoming. It's no wonder this thread is so active!


----------



## dbarabians

sarahver no problem my name is Donald.
Shalom is the blessing of peace and is meant for all people of good will. As you probably just found out.
If you ever see me not use it I probably do not think very highly of the person or thier intentions.
The word Texas was derived from the word Tejas which means friendly.
We come by it naturally. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Ok, just got home from the barn, been a long day. Got a few pics of our new girl and upladed them in my albums "filly". Hubby hasn't completely decided on a name but really likes Apache Moon. I'm off to get some rest, got church in the morning then gotta get some school shoppin done.


----------



## kctop72




----------



## texasgal

She's so cute!


----------



## Country Boy

Sorry I haven't been to active. Lots of stuff to get done before thursday. Anyway how are y'all


----------



## dbarabians

I highly suspect that Country boy was taking advantage of our tax free weekend.
School supplies new wranglers, and such. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. tax free weekend ... makes me second my thoughts to shop today ... I hate crowds ...


----------



## dbarabians

Now think about all that tax money you will save.
Now saddle up and get ready to be pushed and stepped on.
Not to mention wait in long lines.
I do not shop at Walmart but would avoid the place like a pig farm today if I were you. 
For those not informed Jews cannot eat nor can they touch a pig or pork products. Just so no one has to google. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

** tg smiles as she crunches on bacon **


----------



## clippityclop

Cute! Cute cute!!!


----------



## Country Boy

db you have no idea what you are missing! Bacon rocks!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks clippityclop. What can you tell me about her confo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Why has no one shared their adventures at market day? How was it?! 

The hay guys were really nice! They loaded the truck, tarped it down, and gave me a free bale! I gave them an extra 10 bucks though, they were great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb

Tax free weekend and it's cousin Black Friday are when all the amateur shoppers are out. I avoid stores like the plague on those days.


----------



## Sharpie

Me too. I am not setting foot in a store until tomorrow.


----------



## kctop72

So far so good today. Stores not so bad but haven't really got to the problem stores yet...sigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

No one went to the Horseman's market?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Maybe no one that went to the market has been online in the last hour and a half ....


----------



## Kayella

Okay? That was my question in my first post, but I guess there was a miscommunication. Thank you for the attitude 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## merle

I'd like to thank the weather gods for that beautiful morning! I hadn't ridden in months because of the heat, but this morning was perfect! And my boy behaved beautifully.


----------



## Country Boy

I'm so sore! I was bucked off a donkey; how sad is that?! The one time I try and ride Trey midday and he fraks at the sight of a huge landing turkey Buzzard.


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> Why has no one shared their adventures at market day? How was it?!
> 
> The hay guys were really nice! They loaded the truck, tarped it down, and gave me a free bale! I gave them an extra 10 bucks though, they were great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Man I got up and went straight to work changing out my daughter's furniture - UPSTAIRS up and down and up and down - me, my hubby and brother. Talk about a stairmaster workout! We even changed out the carpet and pad and changed the window framing. Talk about a busy weekend! We ain't even done yet!

COMPLETELY forgot to even go - didn't even think about it until 1 that afternoon. Friends even called my phone to remind me and I didn't even check my phone until Saturday night. I am such a loser!


----------



## clippityclop

Well, I am dead tired. Friday I went to Zumba instructor training in Houston and we aerobicized and salsa-ed and rhumba-ed and merengue-ed and hip-hopped our rears off. Then all of the furniture and assembly and carpet and woodworking on Saturday until 9pm (plus and cooked up a mean/yummy batch of fajitias, homemade charro beans and homemade mexican rice and even more people came over) and then I got up and tried to commit suicide by going to the mall with my oldest daughter and now I'm a few hundred bucks poorer and she's got all the nice clothes...

it POURED RAIN last night for like an hour. We were going to dig out some of the drier parts of our pond, but this rain just set that project back a few weeks.

So...who else sweated this weekend? LOL!!!:lol:


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Thanks clippityclop. What can you tell me about her confo?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I think she looks great! What color is she?

She is put together very nicely - and has a nice balanced look about her. I can't see anything wrong with her. She looks lighter built. Are her parents light or heavy boned? Good lookin' filly - can't wait to see how she matures you are so lucky!


----------



## kctop72

I bought her at an auction so never saw her parents. The previous owner said her parents were built nice but also said she was 12 months old...not! Go figure but that's the chance you take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Is she a buckskin or a dun? The picture almost makes her look kind of cream instead of tan...


----------



## kctop72

She's a buckskin. She doesn't have any dun markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Boy

I sweated my butt off! I painted the stall doors, most of the barn, the fence, and added a new coat of paint to the deck just yesterday morning. Then I went with my sister and picked up and baled the last batch of hay we need for the winter. Then we got home unloaded and stored the hay. Then I mucked out all the stalls and add more water to the troughs. Next I dug out a hole for a new tree my mom insisted we plant…


----------



## El Paso

Hey Y'all. As you can probably guess I'm from El Paso thanks to my username. I was born and raised here. I was a guest stalker for a few days before I figured out how to join this forum. Just incase you guys were wondering I graduated from *drum roll* Collorado State! Go rams! I also got a vetrinary degree (not equine) from my alma matter. I have two horses of my own Pardes a black Percheron/quarter horse cross and Taffy a Polamino Quarter horse. They are both living in my own 2 horse pasture in my backyard. (Plenty of room shockingly!) I can't wait for football season being from El Paso I'm a Huge UTEP (Texas Western) fan and have season tickets for this season. Hope they can pull an upset against Oklahoma (not a chance in a million years)


----------



## kctop72

Welcome El Paso, glad to have ya! 

CC - I took a picture outside in the natural light of I side,front, and back. Will post them when I get home later 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

El Paso said:


> Hey Y'all. As you can probably guess I'm from El Paso thanks to my username. I was born and raised here.


Welcome. I lived in Canutillo for 3 years when I was little (3 - 6). My grandfather was the prison psychiatrist at La Tuna Federal Prison in Anthony, and my dad was a prison guard there...


----------



## El Paso

Thanks for the welcome! 

Can't believe summers almost over for my kiddos. They go back a week from Monday, well most of them except my 3 year old sun Kyle.


----------



## nuisance

Kayella said:


> No one went to the Horseman's market?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I went, it sucked! Took less than 10 minutes to go thru the whole thing. The used saddles were more expensive thanthe new. Mostly knick knacks, clothes, too expensive tack. Very disappointed. But, my GF and I had a ball, despite the storms, 60mph winds, near white out with the rain. Stopped by a produce stand, got some fresh veggies/fruit (had fried green tomatoes for supper tonight! ). Stopped at the Wall's outlet in Cleburn (Cleaburn?) they were having a clearance. Everyone's getting Jackets for Christmas! $60-100 Jackets for $15-20. Got DH some insulated cover alls, $110, for $30. New welding shirts. Over $1000 stuff for $330! Teskey's in Weatherford was closed by the time we got there. But, just the time I spent with my friend, the laughs we shared, was well worth the trip.

I got a new Bosal with Machate at the trade show at the Ranch Round up for $85. The same one at the Horemans market was $350! :shock:


----------



## El Paso

Faceman said:


> Welcome. I lived in Canutillo for 3 years when I was little (3 - 6). My grandfather was the prison psychiatrist at La Tuna Federal Prison in Anthony, and my dad was a prison guard there...


Nice family…


----------



## texasreb

Bummer that the Horseman's Market was a dud. 
Now I'm really glad I didn't go.


----------



## dbarabians

Country Boy allow me to remind you that if you get bucked off by a donkey you keep that to yourself.
About posting all those things that caused you to sweat remember alot of these women have young daughters.. and Horses.
All those skills you are posting about I bet they think your one hell of a hired hand.
I have 2 full time and 2 partime emlyees and I can't get that much work out of all of them combined in one day.
How much do you get paid?
Explain to me and everyone else again why you were riding said donkey?

I am back at the farm again it seems that Jesus has contracted West Nile.
His father and mother are besides thmeselves .
They were very supportive and watched my place like it was thiers while daughter has been hospitalized. Now I can do the same for them. Shalom


----------



## Country Boy

I was riding Trey the Donkey because I felt like trying to do something crazy. As you can probably tell once I've worked for 6-7 maybe 8 hours strait I do some wild stuff. Last time I worked this much strait I painted bullet green. (not my best idea) those are just my chores at home. I don't really get paid… 

Sorry to hear about Jesus.


----------



## El Paso

I'd bring you out here to do some labor Country Boy. 15 bucks an hour lol!


----------



## dbarabians

I have a donkey he is named after a dar dealer in Dallas
Big Billy Barret we call him billy.
i bought him at an auction 13 years ago to start the bidding off at 25 $ I was the only one that bid.
I soon found my self the owner of a 4 month old never been touched donkey.
He promptly got very sick the next day and that cost me 125$.
I had to hand feed and water him and he has been gentle as a lamb ever since.
Shalom


----------



## El Paso

I used to have a donkey, long story short some Mexican B****** stole and eventually killed my dear boy. I'd had him since I was 15 he was a 18 year old donkey…


----------



## kctop72

Godd Morning Y'all I was exhaustted and didn't feel good last night so when I finally got home, I crashed. Here's another pic of Apache Moon. I took one of her front and back and loaded them in my albums but she wouldn't stand still and the hubby was running out of patience


----------



## kctop72

Dang it....my home computer shows the picture in my comment but my work computer doesn't ($%&*^(#$* Sorry if it duplicates.


----------



## texasgal

I can't wait to see her when she starts filling out and muscling up.


----------



## kctop72

Yeah me too. She's such a little spitfire right now and my hubby wants to poor the protein to her, so here shortly she will be kite like and flying high. Does anyone have a recommendation of feed for her?


----------



## texasgal

Well, she needs the protein .. just watch the sugar. No sweet feed. A good pellet 14% ? and a bit of rice bran for fat? Lot's of hay. Plenty of free time to blow off energy.

Feed is so individualized.. You'll find something that works for her.

And she looks like a yearling to me.. ?


----------



## El Paso

Morning y'all. How's everyone doing?


----------



## texasgal

Hey El Paso. I didn't officially say Hi and Welcome. 

I suppose I need to update our list at some point this week. We've had a few newbies.

Our little community is growing ... I'm so proud! lol


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I do like that filly. A lot. good luck with her.
I do want to one day breed a 75% or higher buckskin Arab.
I bet it would clean up in the half arabian classes. Most of the horses here are Black or Dark bays so its a good possibility to get one. Shalom


----------



## El Paso

I like that little buckskin filly kctop72. Do you know her breed?


----------



## kctop72

Yeah, she's getting a 14% pellet now and good quality hay. We have multiple turn outs but with all the rain this weekend they haven't been used so they can dryout a bit and not tear up the grass that's there. She'll get some out time today to blow off some of that energy. Any thoughts on when she should be turned out into the big pasture (40 acres) with the other horses? We've introduced her to the ones in the barn, though stalls, and of course all the mares just pin their ears back and yell at her, the geldins not so much.

Great El Paso, how about you? She is QH/mustang cross.

dba - I know of an awesome buckskin stud up in Valley View. Was gonna breed my mare to him next year but decided to rescue one instead. His registered name is Dial Dolly for Muscle and oh my, they are not lying about the muscle!!!


----------



## El Paso

She's a nice little filly. I'm doing great! Life's been good I've got the week off until I have to operate on a parrot. That should be interesting seeing as it has something blocking it's digestive track. (I won't talk about it of it grosses any of y'all out)


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhh ... you're an AVIAN vet??


----------



## Kayella

You could also soak some beet pulp for her. It's loaded with calories that can help pack on the weight fairly quickly. For my new boy I kept him in the foaling stall overnight before turning him out with my gelding. One squeal and rear, and they were done. I was expecting more from my zealous pony, but he behaved. 

Five days until I go get Henny! WOOOO!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks Kayella, I will check into the beet pulp. I've heard alot about it but have never used it. I'm trying out some flaxeed oil on my mare to help her gain. 

As for turning out the little one, I wouldn't have any problems with my gelding but it's the other 13 I'm worried about.....


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add Ink, Schulzs89, tlfc, texasreb, Red Raiders, El Paso*

*Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
Red Raiders - Lubbock County , Lubbock
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
MySissyGirl - North Texas
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
Darander - Montgomery County - The Woodlands
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Jlondon - Montgomery County - Magnolia
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
Barrie001 - Bastrop County - Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Dnabbody - Williamson County - Leander
HippieCowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
texasreb - Travis County(?) - Near Austin
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
tlfc - Central Texas
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
El Paso - El paso County - El Paso
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Mfed58 - Cameron County - Harlingen
Schulzs89 - Nueces County - Corpus Christi
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston



*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 
Ink - May be moving to Dallas.










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## nuisance

This weekend, a horse died of West Nile, in Ok, about 30 min. north of me. Make sure your horses are vaccinated!!!! Mine are!!!


----------



## clippityclop

El Paso said:


> She's a nice little filly. I'm doing great! Life's been good I've got the week off until I have to operate on a parrot. That should be interesting seeing as it has something blocking it's digestive track. (I won't talk about it of it grosses any of y'all out)


 
You can talk about it here! We all LOVE birds ...most of us have birds!

Welcome to the group! I was the hospital manager (I'm an RVT) for a board certified avian vet here...well, until my youngest was born...anyway, and she also did exotics (along with dogs and cats) and it was a blast. I ran all of her anesthesia. Nothing like traching a teeny tiny chameleon! The savannah monitors were my favorite ... I hated drawing blood out of ferrets...they can target poop 6 feet away and hit their mark...the list goes on....I miss it but I don't miss CATS. NO CATS. I left some blood and tears behind at that place (and a piece of my eye) due to cats! Sounds worse than it is - my eye is fine. But it was not my happiest moment!


----------



## Kayella

My boys were just vaccinated last month! One less thing to worry about! With each rain, the mosquitoes keep coming back with the sauna-like heat. I cannot wait for it to cool down :/


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Tuesday! This morning sorta felt like motorcycle riding weather! I can't wait! Love to ride the bike back and forth to work .. saves gas and IT.IS.THERAPY....

I just don't handle the hot.hot.hot.heat well...


----------



## kctop72

It was a beautiful morning here, temp in the 70's and a little light rain


----------



## Country Boy

Good morning y'all! How are you guys doing?


----------



## kctop72

Great CB, how about you?


----------



## Country Boy

I'm doing good. Can't believe summer's almost over!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. RAINING!!! Rained most of the night and all morning so far! Getting water in the lakes and on the water shed!!


----------



## texasgal

^^ jealous .. but we did get some over the weekend.


----------



## kctop72

I know. Took my kids school shopping this weekend...so glad that's over. Their small 3A school district went to uniforms this year :/ My kids are boots and jeans kind of kids so it cost me a small fortune in boots, dress shoes, dress pants, pencil skirts, capris and solid color shirts (button up and polos).


----------



## texasgal

My small fortune was spent on Art supplies for DD15. When you start taking specific art classes, they require specific items .. high dollar. Makes me wonder how many talented poor kids fall through the cracks because they can't afford the art supplies??


----------



## Country Boy

Darn everyone who got rain lol! 

I hate uniforms. Our school used to have them until 2 years ago


----------



## nuisance

So glad I don't have to worry about school shopping anymore!


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Happy Tuesday! This morning sorta felt like motorcycle riding weather! I can't wait! Love to ride the bike back and forth to work .. saves gas and IT.IS.THERAPY....
> 
> I just don't handle the hot.hot.hot.heat well...


 
we did a little Mriding last night at sunset. It was nice! What kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Country Boy

No need to rub it In other peoples faces. Lol


----------



## texasgal

CC .. DH rides a HD Heritage Softtail Classic. I have a Kawasaki 900 Vulcan Classic..

We rode to NC last fall for vacation .. it was so much fun!


----------



## kctop72

I have one more year of school shopping (for high school at least).

Nice to know someone got to ride last night. Although I get to play with the little filly. Let her run around in the round pen and she got to meet 2 of the pasture horses, it was very cute 

I'm definitely riding one of my horses tonight!!!

TG, that sounds like alot of fun. I have a nephew that lives in Charlotte and a great nephew I've only seen pictures of and he's 6 months old.


----------



## texasgal

My nephew lives in Asheville .. sister has a cabin in the Lake Lure area .. that's were we stayed. I was looking for pics, but must be on my home computer.


----------



## alyssaanne

hey! im in montgomery here! nt horses but i ride at least a few times a week.


----------



## texasgal

^^ I'm in Montgomery too. Where do you ride?


----------



## alyssaanne

my aunt boards off crighton (by river plantation) and i ride there. but im starting english lessons at a place right off of 2854.


----------



## Kayella

If anyone near Pasadena is looking for a place to board, we have 8 acres for your ponies to roam!


----------



## Baka

Howdy guys! I'm from out west almost in New Mexico, some of our property is in new Mexico. I thought I'd join here being in the farthest reach of Texas. We have a huge head of cattle and many horses.


----------



## texasgal

Hi Baka! I saw your other thread for NM/WT folks ... I hope you are able to have as much fun with your thread as we do here..

Welcome here anytime!


----------



## Baka

I just want one member on my own thread texasgal. I'll be sure to drop by all the time.


----------



## texasgal

You're welcome here anytime .. I'll ad you to our member list too when I update..


----------



## Baka

Sorry I joined just after you updated the member list.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I do it about twice a month so not to worry!


----------



## Baka

I figure it's got to be a pain in the a**.


----------



## nuisance

You have one member, YOU! lol

Welcome from Central Tx!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Baka!


----------



## texasgal

It's not really, Baka. I have the page number of the last update in my signature. I go to that page, open another browser, copy and paste the current list. Then I go from page to page and add anybody new .. then post ..

I do it for two treads on HF.


----------



## clippityclop

TG you are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baka

Texasgal I have no idea what you just said! Lol


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. Baka! THAT is funny ... sorry. Just meant to say "It's not a big deal."


----------



## Baka

Thanks for using normal people talk! Lol


----------



## Country Boy

Hey guys! I won't be on much due to school starting tomorrow.


----------



## texasgal

I need to talk about horses ...............................


----------



## kctop72

ok so here's a question for you TG. What causes the coat to look like glitter?I've heard it's just a healthy horse but I have 5 healthy horses and there coats look different (3 being sorrel/chestnut). 
My pinto doesn't really shine and she's mostly white. 
My gelding is a liver chestnut with minimal shine but very soft.
My husband's mare who is a sorrell, almost reminds of satin ie shiny soft very fine.
My duaghter's horse who y'all say is a light chestnut, glitters??
Last but not least the new little filly who also has that satin look to her.

This has always baffled me.....Any thoughts?


----------



## texasgal

I just always figured it was like people. Some people have shiney hair and skin .. some don't. lol


----------



## kctop72

LOL! You have a very good point .. so what do you think about the satin, pearl or even the metallic gene of the akal-teke (hope I spelled it right)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ah ... that's easy... they're _magical_ ... *wink*


----------



## kctop72

Lol.....like lucky charms!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well.... I don't know how "delicious" they are! hehehehehe


----------



## kctop72

I wouldn't think so....I definitely not be tasting the rainbow, LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormylass

I third COWBOYS SUUUUCK!!!!! and welcome


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal thanks for this thread once again.
It is great to be able to have a thread where everyone gets along.
I am now back at home and will start having my HIV support group again on Mon, Wed, and Sat.
The group has been led by a socail worker who I thought was great.
The group members though have repeatedly begged me to come back
.
I hqave missed them too.
Its good to be home.
Country Boy what grade are you going to be in?
Just being nosey in case we have to bust you out of school during duck season and travel to Austin. Don't want to disturb the wrong class.
I here there is a big stupid duck down near those parts. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. Your peeps need you! What a great thing. I'm sure they appreciated having the SW in your absence, but who can replace the little Jewish liberal therapist with the sharp wit? Nobody.....

How's your daughter?


----------



## texasgal

That other thread kicked my butt today. I was wayyyy to close to that issue. Then I came home and couldn't wait for DH to come home so I could be in my safe zone ...... wrong. He only took the opportunity to jump on his own soapbox and disregard how affected I was.

*sigh* ... when will I learn? My girlfriends are a much safer zone.

Right now a nice bottle of red wine is creatin a "zone" ... don't know how safe it is! lol


----------



## dbarabians

She is fine and should be released by the first of the month.
By the way thanks for the PM.
I was regretting posting what I did. 
You proved my instincts right. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal we only find peace, comfort and happiness from within.
We should expect understanding from others.
We rarely get it.
That thread got a little heated.
Still there was some very personal things that hopefully will not get lost in the arguement. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

No no no ... don't regret it. There is great freedom in telling. I don't have to tell you that there is bondage in the fear of telling. Those chains are gone now, brother. And the earth didn't explode or anything.


----------



## texasgal

I'm learning that now. The Lord is teaching me to rely on Him for comfort and support. I have relied on the people closest to me for too long. People will disappoint you when G_d never fails.

I'm still learning. At least I'm not crying.. there was a time when I would have been a ball of goo in a corner somewhere! lol


----------



## texasgal

My 1600th post.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Texasgal, that other thread did get crazy...but all that crazy was thanks to one person. I do think that many of the shared stories opened eyes and might have helped some who have never been touched by that crime to see that it affects real people from all walks of life.

((((((((HUGS)))))) to all my Texas friends. I love the fun and positive vibes that run through this thread. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Thanks HM ... THIS thread is very much one of my safe places.

Good night all! {{Hugs}}


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone has a great night. 

God will always be there for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

I drove through Texas many times.....does that allow me to post here? Pretty please??


----------



## dbarabians

Well i don't know Allison.
Where do you live and what kind of accent do you have.
We already have a stupid looking duck from Oregon that needs to be eliminated.
WTH we need another liberal anyway. Shalom


----------



## Allison Finch

Weeeeeeell, When I cuss it usually has two syllables, such as "sheeeit". It's very southern...as befits my living in North Carolina. Does that count?


----------



## dbarabians

North Carolina tht is good. Thought you mihgt be some yankee. G-D forbid and forgive me for even thinking such an awful thing.
What kind of mascots do you have?
No ducks allowed. Period.
and Teasgal has a bad history with chickens.
We think she is the Chupacabra. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the early morning laugh dba, I needed it 

Hi Allison. Why did you drive through Texas so much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> North Carolina tht is good. Thought you mihgt be some yankee. G-D forbid and forgive me for even thinking such an awful thing.
> What kind of mascots do you have?
> No ducks allowed. Period.
> and Teasgal has a bad history with chickens.
> We think she is the Chupacabra. Shalom


Her avatar looks pretty yankee to me...no place to hitch your rope to that flat saddle, the sagebrush would tear right through those wimpy pants, and bulls would chase her with that gaudy red coat on...


----------



## texasgal

What a morning.

Forgot to lock the chickens up .. raccoon had fun last night.

Then my truck wouldn't start this morning. ... dead battery.

So I decided to ride the bike ...

Wrecked the bike ...

I'm ok .. sorta .. lot's of road rash, but just crap!


----------



## kctop72

Awwwww so sorry tg. It'll get better. Sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery and better day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Thanks kc (and D) .. I'm still running on adrenaline, but starting to hurt a bit. I've never had to lay the bike down before... Skidded about 20 yards ..

EMS wanted to take me to the hospital. I told them "I work at the hospital .. I'll be there in 5 minutes if the bike will start" .. It did. And I was.


----------



## nuisance

WOW! Glad it isn't any worse than it is! Road rash hurts as much, if not more than any other wound I think! Luckily the few I've had have been small areas, not from the bike! DH sold his bike this year, to help with the down payment for our new house. He hadn't ridden it in over a year, because of his back. Had back surgery in January. We'll get another, I miss it. 

Not to change the subject, but, it's National Eat a Peach Day, So everyone eat a peach! I have some in the fridge if you want one.


----------



## texasgal

I'll take one!


----------



## nuisance

K, Tossing it to you, catch, or duck! 
Gonna make some peach pie muffins with brown butter glaze, just to celebrate the day! lol


----------



## texasgal

Delicious, thank you!


----------



## kctop72

Ok now I want a peach! Gonna have to stop by the fruit stand on the way home!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal racoons in the hen house?
More than likely Earl has returned to wreck havoc with both your surviving chicken asn the truck battery.
If you make a 1,000$ one time gift to the Chicken Rights Activist of America we will lift the spell placed on you by Madam Deveaux.
We do not accept personal checks. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ah .. I don't pay to have curses lifted. And it's been taken care of already. I'm back to BLESSINGS!


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> What a morning.
> 
> Forgot to lock the chickens up .. raccoon had fun last night.
> 
> Then my truck wouldn't start this morning. ... dead battery.
> 
> So I decided to ride the bike ...
> 
> Wrecked the bike ...
> 
> I'm ok .. sorta .. lot's of road rash, but just crap!


 
HOLY COW!

:shock:


----------



## texasgal

^^ LOL .. Yeah, I was like WTH! ..


----------



## clippityclop

Hubby has a goldwing that we get on and go cruising around on some weekends. He's been riding motorcycles since he was a teenager. I just started as a passenger this year. Loads of fun, but I admit I had nightmares at first about orphaning my children...sheesh...sometimes I still get anxiety - but it's only in town - once we get out on the highway or ride thru the old FM roads thru the cotton fields, it is SUPER nice.


----------



## clippityclop

Anyone been to interspace caverns by Austin? Going tomorrow with the kiddos for a last grasp at summer fun before Monday school...........I've never been.


----------



## texasgal

tg is sore and tired .....

Will be towing the bike to the shop in the am ... for now she is tucked away at the hospital being guarded by security ... it pays to know people ... lol


----------



## dbarabians

I have no feqr of riding any horse and have been on some that bucked pretty hard and on a regular basis.
I will not ride a motorcycle. Ever.
I have no desire to do so.
Texasgal I hope you feel better and take care 
tomorrow you will be very sore.
Take a hot bath tonight to relax the muscles.
go see a chiropractor they do wonderful things to the human body. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oh no TG!! My chickens keep killing each other. Stupid roos. Owner took some home for eating. Hopefully the last of the carnage has been had.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK thirteen acres lets do a quick review.
Doesn't texasgal know where you live?
I have suggested that she is indeed the chupacabre.
things are starting to add up.
Be warned my friend and if you have any goats lock them up at night. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

That's cold .. dba ... real cold .... and she does have a goat ... how do I know that?.


----------



## dbarabians

I told you so thirteen acres.
You thought she was just being friendly.
That is how such cold blooded killers operate.
Friendship before murder.
Earl thought they had bonded too.
Watch your goats everyone
Shalom


----------



## texasreb

texasgal--

I'm so sorry to hear about your run of bad luck!

I hope things take a turn for the better--immediately!


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> Anyone been to interspace caverns by Austin? Going tomorrow with the kiddos for a last grasp at summer fun before Monday school...........I've never been.


We went there probably 20 yrs ago, give or take. I remember enjoying it, but we went to several of the caverns around there, that and Natural Bridge Caverns, and I'm thinking there was another, near San Marcos, or is that the Interspace one?
If I remember right they also had a drive thru "zoo". they took you on a tram thru it. First time I had ever seen the fainting goats! lol


----------



## texasgal

Morning peeps!

I.FEEL.LIKE.I'VE.BEEN.HIT.BY.A.BUS ...

It hurts to cough, laugh, BREATHE!!!

But I'm so thankful I wasn't hurt badly.

My bike is in the bike hospital now..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

...the goat WAS taken in the night never to be heard from again. 

No. I will not believe these conspiracy theories! Not involving such a kind friend. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I think your neighbors made cabrito bbq .... *wink*


----------



## nuisance

Mowed and sprayed mesquite trees this am... wrapped a stray piece of barbed wire that was hidden in the grass around the blade. It's still sitting there, my luck if I pulled it up to the house with the truck I'd screw something up, so it's there until DH gets home from work to look at it.! 
I thought I had all the trash/junk/sh..tuff picked up from the previous owners. I don't guess they cared what their horses walked in/around. It's not even attatched to anything, besides my mower.


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all....evidently it's been a busy day for us, kinda quiet on this thread. 

Hope you're feeling better TG. 

Been there, done that nuisance, when we first moved into the house we're in now, but luckily I was able to get the wire off the blades myself 

Went looking for a new pair of boots today....I hate shopping for myself! All the cool boots are in the men's department and too big:/ Anyone know of a place besides cavenders or sheplers in the Dallas area?


----------



## texasgal

I think they are going to total my bike ....


----------



## HorseMom1025

Kctop... I'm assuming western? We've had good luck at Tractor Supply, Gebo's, and Horse and Rider (Off 380 in McKinney).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Sorry, missed the fact you already look at Cavendars.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks horsemom. I've checked TS butt forgot the other 2 sold boots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

There also was a boot outlet down by Hillsboro. But I don't know if they are still there. Last time I was down that way, the outlet mall appeared to be dying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

KCtop have you tried Sheplers? there is one near towneast mall.
Love that store. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yeah dba, was there yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

My best pair of boots are mens' boots! They were $25 at Cattleman's in Alvin, and I wore them every single day my senior year when I was taking Metal Shop. We were required to wear boots when welding and using the torch and such. They are the most comfy pair of boots I've owned


----------



## nuisance

TG, sorry about your bike... and you! It always hurts more the few days after a wreck, take 2 Aleve or 3 Ibuprofen, and call me in the morning! lol 

It barbed wire was wrapped around both blades several times. DH just turned the mower over and took the blades off, easy. We need new blades anyway, so killing 2 birds with one stone, going to Atwoods today to get new ones.


----------



## clippityclop

Well Innerspace caverns was VERY interesting especially when you are the one carrying a 2.5 yr old on uneven wet ground trying not to trip or bump your head. Really tho, it was fascinating....I remember the important parts like our guide talked about the bats with 5 foot long wingspans that used to live in certain areas...wouldn't want to run into one of those.

I learned that no matter how long, wide, deep or where it lies, if you are the first person to discover a cavern or cave with an opening on your property (and no one has beat you to it) YOU become the owner of said caverns/cave systems even if it spans underneath 100 other properties. I would LOVE to own that cave system...not just for geological reasons, but for the beauty of the place and for the fact that it would make one heck of a wine cellar....


----------



## nuisance

We've always liked going thru caverns. 

Good morning Texans, going to be a beautiful day. Wish I had a horse I can ride **rolling eyes*** One day whe'll be healed where I can ride.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! It's going to be a beautiful day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

We're on the way to get Henny! Woooo! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

nuisance - you can come ride my horse. Some day *I* will be healed enough to ride ... lol


----------



## kctop72

Can't wait to see some pics kayella
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I will definitely be posting pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Thanks TG, If I lived closer, I might take you up on it! My dad told me he knows someone who said I had free rein (no pun intended) with his horses anytime wanted to ride... I'm going to ask if maybe he'll let me keep one at the house, for a few months until mine is cleared from the vet. I have couple weekend rides (camping one night) that I want to go on, the end of Sept. My friend said I could take her's, but I'd like to have one here I can ride daily, get in shape. 


BTW, we were on page TWO!!!:shock:


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance if I knew you and where you lived I would deliver a couple of horses to you for a few months.
there are plenty of horses broke to saddle here 22 to be exact.
With my daughters tumour and Jesus having West Nile I am behind on maintaining a few things around this place.
3 mares should have been palpated in July, the spring calves vaccinated and castrated, also got behind on having thier hooves trimmed.
Now we play catch up.
There are a couple of geldings that you could free lease for as long as you liked. Fall is one of our busiest times with planting and baling hay.
Texasgal I hope you are well and improving.
How much damage to the motorcycle? Any long term damage to you? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba ... I'm good ... just road rash and sore... I think they are going to total the bike ...


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon. Thanks DBA, kinds wish you knew me, besides on here! lol

Let's see, what can I tell you. I'm 50 yr old nurse, been married to same man 30 yrs, 2 children, 2 grandchildren, all holding jobs, no drugs, just recreational alcohol.....if alcohol can be recreatinal..... maybe social drink? It's not a problem, if that helps. My family has had horses before I was born. I had a 18 yr hiatus without a horse, because for some reason I married a man who hates horses. But, have realize, he was more jealous of the time I spent with my horses, an not him. He's over it now. Good thing. I have 2 mares, 5 yr old QH, had her for a little over a year, and a 17 yr old (or so they told me) paint mare, I've had for less than 6 months. She was given to me by a friend of a friend, for pasture buddy to my horse. Now they are inseperateable. Which may cause a problem when I can start riding my mare again. But, I have started taking her out, and leading her with me when I go walking, to seperate them for a bit, good for her, and real good for me. I've lost 65 lbs since the first of the year, would like to loose another 10-15, I'm just kinda stuck where I am, but I'll start loosing again soon. Uh...... what else... Oh, have 19.24 acres, all in grass, except where our house/yard is. DH is going to fence off an area around his shop so he can go in and out without having to worry about horses getting out. 

Does that help you know me? lol I can get letters of recommendation from my bosses. I do ride with one of the female docs where I work. And, she has offered to let me use one of her geldings for as long as I want, but he's over 20 yrs old, been a pasture puff for too long, it may do more harm than good, getting him back into shape.


----------



## dbarabians

How long do you want a riding horse for and for what reasons? Just to pleasure ride?
i do have a QH mare that I intend to breed next year and a couple of 1/2 arabs. Well really 3/4 and 7/8 arabian.
With jesus down with West Nile my daughter having her surgery I am truly behind and with over 27 horses I could use some help keeping them in shape. I could be there in 3 1/2 hours if we decided to do so.
I could have a contract drawn up. lets discuss it on PM if you are serious. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Just pleasure. I'd really love to, and I appreciate the offer. Did I tell you I lie Murphy's law..... Probably better if I didn't. lol! But, seriously, I do appreciate it, and would take you up on it in a heart beat, if I didn't think I would be able to "borrow" my dad's friends horse. I don't know why it feels easier to keep someone I know's horse, than someone I don't know. LOL. I guess it's if, worse case scenario, something happens, the local vet already has the horses records and such. I don't know, paranoia maybe? lol

Maybe I'll PM you if this deal falls thru! 


It's only 90° out there, and it's so friggin humid! What happened to my nice cool weather we've had the last week?


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance there are 27 horses here. 23 that are able to be ridden. I have been thinking about leasing a few of them out to ease the work load around here and to get a few that were rescued ridden on a regular basis so that they would be ready for adoption.
I have given 2 away this year alone.
As someone who has been raised in a livestock producing family I can assure you that I am not emotionally attached to any of these horses.
I do enjoy them but they are livestock and will either be sold or die.
That might catch me some flack from a few members. Just being honest.
Before i start getting lots of offers remember i know people in Witchita Falls and they could drive by and monitor things really close. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas Horse Friends! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend

Just have to say I didn't feel very horse friendly this weekend.....My gaited horse tried to buck me off on Saturday and my pinto mare succeeded before I even got all the way in the saddle yesterday! Needless to say we both got a workout yesterday and a little sore today.


----------



## Kayella

Henny says, "Good moooorning!"


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Henny! Love the babies


----------



## dbarabians

I think we ought to wish Country Boy a good day since its his first day back at school.
Texasgal I hope you are feeling a little less sore today and whoever else got bucked off. {I'm getting old and forgot who had a mini rodeo this weekend} You should have sold tickets. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes dba, my hubby would have sold tickets on saturday for a comedy show but we were at a playday at our church. I could hear him laughing! My boy doesn't buck hard and hubby says he looks like a turtle with a saddle on??? I can't picture it though but heard lots of giggles and laughs. Sunday was a little different, he was very mad at my mare who was his until last year and has never bucked before. 

The little filly acted better the the older ones. She had her first bath yesterday in the wash bay and did AWESOME! She actually has some leg barring on her front legs and frosting in her mane and tail, love it

TG - Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## texasgal

I'm better every day ... thanks ya'll.

I went out and saw the horses yesterday .. good for the soul.

They don't want me near the horses or the chickens until I'm scabbing well .. too many open wounds.

Any way, badger got a pet on the forehead with the end of my long sleeve.


----------



## Diegosmom

Just saw this thread. Im in Collin Countyb just north of dallas.But the horse lives in Denton county just north of Denton...Apperently the horse has been getting more rain then me cause let me tell ya he was MUUUDY the other day when i went out to see him.

Nice to see all yall texans around


----------



## kctop72

Welcom Diegosmom! We're neighbors and don't even know it We woke up to ALOT of rain yesterday morning (in Lavon) but our barn a few miles east of us was dry....


----------



## nuisance

Welcome diegosmom!


----------



## Diegosmom

Yeah. It never rained at my place and I am right at 544 and 78.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I guess we were the luck ones yesterday ( still got water in my driveway) but now we really need to mow!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I was hoping maybe yall could give me a little advice being yall are from Texas and understand this heat and answer a few question. I'm not from here I'm from Missouri and when I bred her I lived in Missouri and wasn't planning on moving but we did.

Okay my mare is in foal and due in October. Is it still hot in October here? How do foals do in this heat? 

Would appreciate any help. Thanks! Oh and this is my first foal.


----------



## Schulzs89

Sad story, thought I would share...

_storysmartredirect


----------



## nuisance

That's horrible! Wonder if it was human or animal that chased them todeath? the said "someone" but could they really tell?

Tiff, it should be cooling off by then. Here, our first cold snap is right around Halloween. I've seen it snow while the kids trick or treated! lol


----------



## kctop72

That is very disturbing Schulzs89. The worst thing about it is, most people just see them as horses but never stop to think about how it would feel if it happened to them. Even if they find them, the punishment would not be severe enough...

Evidently my unfriendly nature is coming out. Already told my daughter's boyfriend some of what I thought about him and he wants to come by and talk about it....

End rant....for now, need horsey time please......wooooosaaaaaa....something to help me calm down!


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> They don't want me near the horses or the chickens until I'm scabbing well .. too many open wounds.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> LOL! Couldn't resist here but is it because you might get an infection or you might become a target for the chickens carnivorous side...
> 
> I myself am dealing with a bout of salmonella (on day 4 out of a potential 7days to have to deal with it)...was cleaning out the goose baby pool and splashed myself right in the face.
> 
> There is nothing more disgusting than that - that is the nastiest stuff ever. TOTALLY GROSS>..
> 
> on the other hand, here in CS it is POURING HARD! Bring it on!


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I know the reason .. and I know the chickens are nasty ..

It's just my therapy and I've not had it.

Dealing with stupid family issues all day ...

Brother and Sister are fighting.. I'm in the middle.. Poor dad is having surgery and all this crap brewing around him.

I just said "Peace. Out." .. and have made myself unavailable and now they are blowing up my phone...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal just remember our friend Country Boys words of wisdom when things get rough "just ride away".
I do suspect that there is the possibility of Texasgal being the chupacabre her avoidance of livestock is a precautionary measure to rein in her predatory instincts. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ All that blood and guts ... too much bacteria for my open wounds at this time ... hehehehehehe


----------



## nuisance

Look at this mushroom I found while mowing this afternoon! The spores where just a blowing when the top was touched. I've never felt such a soft surface (yes, I washed my hands after I touched it).


----------



## Diegosmom

Better watch the dogs around those. I have known a few to just die just like that after eating mushrooms
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! A tribute to our glorius humidity levels, that's for sure.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends, it's gonna be an great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yes it is!


----------



## nuisance

Diegosmom said:


> Better watch the dogs around those. I have known a few to just die just like that after eating mushrooms
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It when into the trash after I was done playing with it! lol


----------



## texasgal

My puppy LOVES mushrooms.. scares the poo poo outta me .. :/


----------



## Diegosmom

have you ever took a dog to the vet for eating a mushroom? you would think that they just announced code blue at a hospital. techs running out from every direction.vets running to the back.Your dog yanked from your arms like it was on deaths door. I think they did an awesome job of making me see the severity of it. My poor dogs had tubes going down its throat pumping her full of all kinds of stuff..All because i couldn't tell them what kind or what it looked like. Apparently some are extremely toxic and some make good treats. And they all look about the same


----------



## nuisance

WOW! We have a ton of the little white ones growing, I'd better get out and get rid of those. Our crazy dog will eat just about anything! Except lettuce! lol


----------



## texasgal

Hank eats the little white ones.. and he tries to eat the ones growing on the stumps .. they must not be poisonous, or he would be dead. *shrug*


----------



## kctop72

Happy Hump Day Texas friends 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

A/C out again ... at home waiting on a technician ...


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling tg, got one out myself. Good thing dh works for an AC company!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We have two units, one upstairs, one downstairs. Only one unit is out ... so not terribly bad ..


----------



## kctop72

We have 2 as well. Guess we're both lucky both units not out at the same time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'm thinking I might ride this weekend.. I need the therapy!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a Wonderful Wednesday


----------



## nuisance

Dadgumit!! Story of my life, day late and a dollar short! I told you I live Murphy's Law! Dad finally talked to his friend who had the horse.... he just gave him away ***rolling eyes***


----------



## texasgal

AC fixed. Found the problem this time. Simple little hidden short. All better!

I think I'll take my scabby body and go soak in the tub ...

With wine.


----------



## clippityclop

Did any of you get that crazy wind (still is going on here) that blew through about 3pm today?

I miss my sailboat! Anybody else sail?

Here it is a steady 15mph and gusting 25mph....*not* the best day to butcher and pluck chickens! LOL!


----------



## texasgal

Still windy here ... nice!


----------



## nuisance

No wind here.


----------



## kctop72

Ok.....serious question e why do horses eat their own poop?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yummy .. I guess. lol


----------



## kctop72

Yuck..... Surely that's not normal? Our 2 mares have started doing it but they don't do it all the time. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## texasgal

Are they bored? Are they in pasture, or dry lot?

Dogs do it too ... talk about gross!


----------



## kctop72

The only time I notice it is when they are in their stall. Sometimes, there's not alot to clean.....


----------



## texasgal

^^ lol ... It's probably boredom. I guess as long as they are parasite free, it's probably not a problem. 

They make stuff you can put in dog food to keep dogs from going after their own poo .. wonder if they make it for horses.. lol


----------



## nuisance

My very NON horsey DH gets madder than a hornet when he sees the dog eating horse poop! I tell him it's normal, can't make him stop. He doesn't care. He hates it more when the WHITE dog rolls in the fresh green poo! lol


----------



## texasgal

My dogs eat horse poop, chicken poop ... but when they go after each other's poop .. I.JUST.WANT.TO.THROW.UP!


----------



## nuisance

Then they want to kiss you! Lol


----------



## nuisance

I shouldn't, but I will, tell you. Last weekend the grandkids were over. GD, 2-1/2 yrs old was watching the dog lick himself. She says, why does Digger lick his pee-pee? I said, that's how dogs clean themselves, you don't have to watch. She says, I can't lick my pee-pee! I tell her, you don't have to, you take baths to clean yourself! She just couldn't grasp the concept of why the dog would like himself. 
Same child, after seeing the horse poop, asks me. Why do horses poop? I told her the same reason you and I poop. She says ok. Sometimes simple answers are the best! lol


----------



## kctop72

^^ too funny..... So I guess it is normal for my horses to eat their own poop? I'm with you tg, makes me wanna throw up!


----------



## texasgal

I know babies (horses) eat other horses poo ... it's supposed to help establish their gut ...

You must feed some really tasty food that is good even re-cycled!


----------



## kctop72

LOL.....someone told me that horses eat the poop because of left over grain in it (not sure I believe that) but I haven't seen any, especially now that we feed them a 14% pellet? They are the only 2 in the barn, I've seen do it. It's just weird....maybe they are bored!


----------



## texasgal

tiffrmcoy said:


> I was hoping maybe yall could give me a little advice being yall are from Texas and understand this heat and answer a few question. I'm not from here I'm from Missouri and when I bred her I lived in Missouri and wasn't planning on moving but we did.
> 
> Okay my mare is in foal and due in October. Is it still hot in October here? How do foals do in this heat?
> 
> Would appreciate any help. Thanks! Oh and this is my first foal.


Tiff .. I'm so sorry your questions seemed to be overlooked!

It should be mild enough in October for a foal, and cooling off quickly after that. Your mare and baby should do fine.

We would love to have pics of your quickly growing mare .. and then of course the baby when it gets here.


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Ok.....serious question e why do horses eat their own poop?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well what I was taught in school is that they do it (and all animals do it especially foals - they do it at least once or twice their first year - rabbits actually make a special poo every day just for eating as a part of their everyday diet) is to help with normal gut flora....it's called coprophagia and they do it just to balance out the bacteria in their gut.

If they do it all of the time, then a person could add probiotics to the feed for a couple of weeks. That would be the scientific explanation. Or if they are obviously just pawing and playing in it, then it is boredom.


----------



## kctop72

They are definitely not playing in it!


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> They are definitely not playing in it!


 
LOL! My geldings tend to poo in the same spots so it is easy to get in the skid steer and scoop it up when it is gardening time. I have learned not to leave a huge, scooped up mound of it where they can get it because for some reason, they think it is the 'bomb' to climb onto the pile and paw it all back down. 

It's a bomb alright - a stink bomb!


----------



## texasgal

My pastor just won the World Championship AQHA Select Tie Down Roping! Congrats Pastor Randy! Video and write up at the link.

AQHA Adequan Select World Championship Show: Tie-Down Roping


----------



## nuisance

Good morning.

We were on page 2! Where's everyone? Surely you haven't gotten a life? I didn't, I'm still here!


----------



## kctop72

Good Friday morning to y'all. I'm still here nuisance. No life just work, church and horses! But I love it!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. I have a question about this "page 2" thing. 

How do ya'll find this thread after you log into the forum??


----------



## nuisance

Since i don't post alot, i just look for which threads i've responded to first. Look for the little yellow box.


----------



## texasgal

I go straight to User CP on the top left. You will get a list of all the threads that you have responded to right there.

I always wondered how ya'll know what page the thread is on because I just go the the CP and can check out all "my" threads there.


----------



## Kayella

I go into my subscribed threads. If no one has posted since you checked, it won't appear unless you click "show all" at the bottom right of the list.


----------



## texasgal

Ha! Kay. I would go to my CP and then scroll down on the left and click "subscribed threads" .. all along there was a link right there on the right... duh!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

texasgal said:


> Tiff .. I'm so sorry your questions seemed to be overlooked!
> 
> It should be mild enough in October for a foal, and cooling off quickly after that. Your mare and baby should do fine.
> 
> We would love to have pics of your quickly growing mare .. and then of course the baby when it gets here.


Thanks! I'll have to take some pics the next time I'm at the barn.


----------



## ArabBossMare

I'm still here, just been busy with work lately  I have some questions for the north Texas folks though as I may have found some land!! (Now I just need the lottery to cooperate >.>)

Would 3 acres be enough to support 3 horses with decent rain? I went out and looked at it and walked it yesterday and it needs to be mowed, but there is A LOT of grass out there, I was really surprised. Is there a grass that is heat and drought resistant as well as good for horses? 

I'm excited about trying to work this out though I wouldn't move them here until I had a barn and shelter up of course. It's not far from where we live and suitable for building a house at some future point, gorgeous out in the country with crickets and lots of stars (I MISS the country) and I'm probably more excited about it than I should be but stil.. humor me lol Thanks for any input 

Also, just how bad is the hay situation this year? Seems like I've seen more of it for sale at lower prices but I shudder and get nauseous at the $125 round bales I was seeing last year this time


----------



## dbarabians

Arab boss mare where is the land located? That is the importatnt thing when it comes to how many horses.
Remember horses reseed a pasture as they do not digest a good portion of what they eat.
What type of grass. 3 horses on 3 acres is very manageable but you are going to probably have to stay on top of weed control and rotate portions .
Thats my suggestion. go to your local extension agent they can help you plan and maintain the pasture. Shalom


----------



## ArabBossMare

north Texas just out of Wichita Falls


----------



## ArabBossMare

and yes, well outside of city limits. The only thing that worries me is that I can't move right there with them just yet. Maybe I over-worry.. I know a lot of people don't live with their horses on-site and there are tons of horses around here just out in pastures a good bit of the year but still... that would worry me.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## Kayella

I'm having a wet Saturday :/ Ruined my plans of organizing the feed shed and fixing the wash rack. BUT, we're going to the Dayton Huffman Horse Auction, so there is some good to this day! I haven't been to this auction in almost a decade, I'm so excited


----------



## nuisance

ArabBossMare, I responded toyour PM. (I'm sure you know that! lol).
I said my 2 were on 5 acres, but with the house and yard, it was probably more like 4 acres, with this drought, it didn't last long hopefully we get some good rain soon. We had enough to green up everything a few weeks ago, but need lots more!


----------



## nuisance

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/353130448108438/

Hey you DFW and surrounding area peeps. The Weldon Taylor trail ride is in a couple weeks. It's all on the road, from what I understand (this will be my first one, and they have them frequently) It's at the Grasslands, outside of Decatur, 2 day ride. People I have talked to, say it's a great ride. People ride and/or ride in wagons. I'm going with a friend. I'm riding her horse, she's sleeping in my camper! lol


----------



## texasgal

I had a great day. Saw my bff, her new colt, my obesely fat and incredibly beautiful Arabian mare .. picked up an extra saddle and DH and I rode the boys ..together! It was my first ride on Badger since I bought him. He is such a nice little 2-year old ....

Great day!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds "like an awesome day tg! Wish I could find an extra saddle to pick up ....I need a different one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It's my bff's extra saddle .. we are borrowing it so we can both ride.

Here are a couple pics of her colt:


----------



## ArabBossMare

nuisance said:


> ArabBossMare, I responded toyour PM. (I'm sure you know that! lol).
> I said my 2 were on 5 acres, but with the house and yard, it was probably more like 4 acres, with this drought, it didn't last long hopefully we get some good rain soon. We had enough to green up everything a few weeks ago, but need lots more!


Seems to be more hay for sale this year at least.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I just bought mine for the winter, $9/50lb coastal bales (super nice hay) rather then the $14/50lb coastal bales (decent, not great) I paid last September. I'm happy. But if we don't get enough good rain this winter to start refilling all that deep water, we're going to hurting bad next year. I just heard today that they're cutting the farmers off since one of the lakes (medina?) is below 14%. Bad news bears. How the heck do they grow anything, make a living, or support the needs of everyone who relies on their farms with no water?


----------



## nuisance

ArabBossMare said:


> Seems to be more hay for sale this year at least.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually haven't had to look, we have so much grass, and still have 3 round bales left from last year. I was thinking of getting another couple bales though, for just in case!


----------



## Duren

Hey guys - if anyone in the DFW area is looking for / needing some help or guidance with ground training, my trainer is doing a 2 day ground work clinic in the beginning of October. I've been to one of his riding clinics before and had a good time and learned a lot. He teaches Natural Horsemanship, but doesnt preach Parelli or Clinton Anderson...just general horsemanship. If anyone is interested message me and I can give you the website or FB page for more info.


And on anther note - I've been off of here for a while, working like a dog to pay for the new horse trailer. Have I missed anything interesting?


----------



## dbarabians

Anyone have any information on operation gelding in Pilot Point on Oct 27? It is a fund raiser for a 4H club .
By the way anyone heard from Country Boy?
This thread was on the second page again. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I heard about it on Face book, I'll find the link


----------



## nuisance

I know I have seen the flyer, but can't find it. But, I found the site, the DFW Equine and Tack for sale site. Someone has posted the flyer, but it says we can't view it. She gave a contact # http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/groups/450756591624284/
* 
*

*Operation gelding is coming soon!!!! October 27, 2012 hurry up and make your reservation so you don't loose this great opportunity to geld your stallion or donkey and help the kids raise money for their 4H club! Slots will fill up fast!!!
*

*Attachment Unavailable*
This attachment may have been removed or the person who shared it may not have permission to share it with you.


‎214-734-0565 is Kaye Garrison's # and it is taking place in Pilot Point, TX


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance are you on one of the DFW horse threads there on facebook?


----------



## dbarabians

I answered that post. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I am, just as a looker, only replied to one, about a horse trailer, then found one here. I found it farther on. Jackie Noel Smith on there. 
\


----------



## dbarabians

I see that it is only 50 bucks. I have a yearling colt that will be about 14 months then. He has a very refined head and neck but is cow hocked.
Lots of old Babson breeding and straight eygptian too.
If he wasn't cow hocked I would keep him to sale as a stud.
I might just make that trip for 50 bucks. Probably not as it is over 100 miles one way. i think my vet only charges 125. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good morning friends! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday weekend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well I'm going thru a breakup - this happens everytime I run across my dream car. I see it again, go check it out, and then go home and sulk because the sensible side of me takes control. The cash is there, but the car will literally sit with a cover on it locked up tight for a couple more years until the kids are a little bigger. So the sensible side is making me wait.

This weekend was particularly hard - a friend of ours decided to sell his (he has a version of my dream car) and it is so NICE - we test drove and hung out with the car for two hours. Pure torture.

So everytime I run across one of these cars, of course I get moody for a few days and literally feel like I'm going thru a break up. LOL! Just a couple more years - and of course, I'm waiting to see how the election goes this fall before I drop the cash on a froo froo item ........oh and I guess if there is an apocolypse or earth blows up, then it would really be worthless...haha!

here is a picture... so did anyone actually do anything constructive this weekend other than drool over things they don't need?:wink:


----------



## texasgal

cc .. just think. When you are ready to purchase this car, they will have the new updated super-duper just-for-clippityclop version out!

It will be PERFECT!


----------



## clippityclop

I hope you are right! LOL! Corvettes have had me hooked since I was a teenager. Decades later I finally get to a point where having one can be a reality and it is miserable waiting for the right moment....

Oh! How is your bike? Was it totaled or did the fix it? 

My dodge is in the shop right now - seems it likes to stay stuck in second gear - - plus I get to have a wisdom tooth cut out at the oral maxillary facial something surgery center (sounds intimidating!) because the roots are weird and my dentist won't touch it....I've managed to hang on to it this long, but it has been bothering me and I need it to be gone.

I'll be spending money against my will this week .....


----------



## kctop72

CC- My aunt has a 50th anniversary edition and it's very nice. I can see why you drool. However, my favorite is the Challenger which she has one of those too....I don't like her very much....but she does let me drive it on occasion


----------



## Kayella

What a flashy car! It looks nice, but I'd rather have a truck. :wink:

I work with Henny this weekend(of course.) Seeing as how it was scorching hot outside, and all my boys were filthy, they all lined up for bath time! Henny loved it. Bath = scratches. Where can he go wrong when he gets scratches? I also worked on desensitizing him with the rope. And check the coin sack. :lol: It's only half-full! I'm waiting until it cools down to geld him.

(Look at his striped hooves! They're so freaking cute!!)


----------



## texasgal

CC .. They are fixing the bike. 4600.00 + worth of damage .. *rolls eyes* .. I was hoping they would total it .. was already looking at new bikes..

I'm just happy I'm ok and will soo be back on the road .. a little more cautious, if nothing else.

Kay .. he's so cute!


----------



## clippityclop

CRap! Excuse my bluntness - that's a nice chunk of cash to fork over!


----------



## clippityclop

HENNY IS SO CUTE!

I L-O-V-E baby pics.


----------



## texasgal

CC .. Thank God for insurance.. 500.00 deduct is all I pay. And we'll see how much my insurance goes up .. *sigh*


----------



## kctop72

I agree with you Kay, I would prefer a truck but if I had to pick a car it would definitely be the Challenger! Henny is very cute too. The stripes on his feet are adorable.

TG - Thank goodness for insurance


----------



## clippityclop

Well one of the reasons my friend is selling his vette is because two of his kids just hit driving age and his insurance sky-rocketed once he added them on. The vette was what he ended up with when he couldn't find the specific Harley he wanted - I wonder if I'm going to find myself in the same situation in a couple of years when it is time for me to get my dream vehicle since my oldest will be driving by then...

We already keep a small country clothed and fed with as much as we pay monthly in health insurance. sheesh! and that's just for catastrophic insurance.


----------



## Kayella

Hehe thanks, guys. He's already more well-behaved than my abused pony! Still working on picking up his feet. He lets me pick them up, but wants to put them down after a couple seconds. Hopefully I can get the farrier out this week, all the boys need their feet done. Anyone have a recommendation for the Houston area?


----------



## texasgal

cc - yeah, they don't care how much you tell'em "my 16 year old won't be driving the vette" .. doesn't matter .. $$$$$$$$$

kc - I like the challenger too!


----------



## ArabBossMare

I realize this probably isn't the proper place for this but I didn't see another section to post it in.. I hope it's ok. If not I'll remove it.

I am a licensed freezemarking technician for Kryo Kinetics USA who has the copyright license for the Alpha Angle freezemarking system. I'll be traveling from Wichita Falls through Dallas down around Houston should be the end of this month sometime to mark horses. If anyone is interested in getting permanent identification for their horse, completely unique to their horse please shoot me a PM.

This is the same type of marking the Mustangs get through the BLM, but neater  the entire mark is 1 1/2 " high by about 7" long and goes on one side of the neck or the other. A lot of people do it under the mane but many choose to make it more visible by putting it on the off side of the mane. This is unalterable, visible from a distance and completely unique in that it uses your horses breed registry, year of birth and registration number as the marking or for grade horses and those without a breed symbol, a unique logbook number. Pictures are taken from all angles and all markings, whorls, scars and identifying marks are noted and recorded with the KKUSA database in Washington state. You receive a laminated card with all of this information as a record to keep. 

I have room for a few more spots this trip and it will probably be a two day trip. I can also do ranch brands if you have the irons and have them appropriately registered with your county.

Again, I apologize if this is in the wrong place. Just trying to get the word out about it as I haven't really advertised in Texas and the surrounding states as it's a new region for me. If you have questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## texasgal

^^ THIS is really cool. My QH's are branded .. my Arab is not ... I would love to get her branded. What is the approx cost for this? Is sedation required?


----------



## ArabBossMare

sedation is recommended so we get a nice, clean mark. Are your QH branded with a ranch brand?

The marking itsself is $135 plus mileage which is split among all horses on the trip. That price includes the marking, all paperwork and the laminated card. The freezemark is different from a ranch brand, but ranch brands can be done on Arabs if you have the irons and the registration for the brand with your county. If I do a ranch brand at the same time there's no additional cost.

This is a fairly simple process but I do recommend sedation. I've done over 100 horses in another region and some without, but there is smoke from the irons and a tingle when it's applied lol if they wiggle it's impossible to get the mark back in the same place so sedation for a clean mark as well as safety for horse, handler and me (!) is recommended


----------



## texasgal

QHs are done with someone elses ranch brand.

My Arab would require sedation .. I'm sure! lol. I'm not going to be able to do it this month (500.00 deduct on the motorcycle .. lol) .. but do you mind if I post it around.. might get ya covered!


----------



## ArabBossMare

not a problem at all  And believe it or not, AQHA has a breed symbol with KKUSA. I've done more QH than Arabians with freezemarking lol

You could actually mark your QH at the same time and their brand would be noted on the paperwork, but they would show you as owner on the KKUSA records. I've done several that already had ranch brands. It's nearly impossible to track a horse by ranch brand only, many states don't have brand registries and from what I understand, Texas has one in every county  eesh!


----------



## texasgal

^^ And they are from Arkansas .. *rolls eyes* ..

I just like that they have THREE very visible brands ..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Are you doing neck brands ONLY? I do need a couple of horses done, but I have a custom brand being made and would like it done with my brand and on the hip. If you could do that, I'd love to have it done while you're in the Houston area. =)


----------



## texasgal

Hey TA .. I just got offered two free horses .. *rolls eyes* .. a mare and 'baby' .. I asked for further details ... so I could forward to YOU!

Mua ha ha ha ha


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Uuuugh. So yesterday I got a call that my mare and baby had escaped into my neighbor's property. Thankfully he was SUPER nice and helped me catch and lead them back across to my pasture. Even offered to fix the section of fence for me! I love horse people, they're so dang nice!

While I was out there I did some work with my baby. He's doing SO well with his halter training and is ready to start working on his feet so that we can get everyone trimmed at the same time. 

Holly has now been ridden twice this past week and did AWESOME! She's gonna need finishing touches, but I feel she'll be ready for her first trail ride sometime this fall! AND I measured her again yesterday...she's 14.3! A whole inch taller than I thought! She has officially outgrown both her dam and sire. hehe

I was wondering if people in my area might want to get together before it gets too cold and have a small trail ride/picnic? It could be in a central location. Didn't you mention something about a state park your way, TG?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> Hey TA .. I just got offered two free horses .. *rolls eyes* .. a mare and 'baby' .. I asked for further details ... so I could forward to YOU!
> 
> Mua ha ha ha ha


You are EVIL! Please do forward me the info. I don't need more, but I have many friends who are GREAT at finding new, loving homes.


----------



## clippityclop

I say we do the Sam Houston Nat'l forest...

Shaded, fun, challenging and easy - when it cools off ....102 this week! sheesh!


----------



## texasgal

That's what I told her .. my barn is full, but we could probably get them placed.. 

I rode Badger on Saturday! He's the two year old with (I don't really know how many) days of training on him. He was VERY babyish, but sooooo good. He's got a fabulous little trot and is willing and forward .. I like him.

It was the first time DH and I rode together (we borrowed another saddle - need saddle pads) .. we rode around the pasture with Badger leading and Gunner following .. ha! I sure picked the right horse for DH ..

No pics, but will get some next time.. we love our little cow ponies.


----------



## clippityclop

I need notice to get a horse into shape - I think mine might only be good for 5 miles before they'll kill over...LOL!!!! I haven't been riding much at all this whole year! I've been too busy drooling over corvettes......:lol:


----------



## texasgal

SHNF is huge .. where are you thinking cc? And somewhere that there aren't bikes?? 

My guys are still baby baby baby .. but we want to get'em out and expose'em ..


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Well Badger won't be the only greenie! Holly is still green, but she follows really well and is quiet. I've never had a buck (knock on wood) or kick/bite, etc from her. My land owner has been riding her and he's a beginner rider who was brave enough to want to ride her. They're getting along well!

Also, anyone know any trainers in the area? I need someone to put 30 days on my paint mare and to get my momma mare ready for my daughter to ride.


----------



## texasgal

Maybe .. I mean, I DO go to a COWBOY church .. lot's of riders, competitors, and folks that train!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Haha. Right?? Also! I am leaving these saddle pads out at my barn, so anytime you need to come get them you can, even if I'm not there. =) I have two for you.


----------



## kctop72

What cowboy church do you go to tg?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Lone Star Cowboy Church / Home Lone Star Cowboy Church in Montgomery..

Thanks TA .. didn't know if you still had them or not.. What else do you still have??


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome tg.......I go to the one in Nevada! 

Lonestarcowboychurch.net.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Both Lone Stars ?? lol


----------



## texasgal

Gotta love it .. only in a cowboy church... hehe


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I have some reins you can have, a couple of old halters if you need them, I have some grazing bits, a couple of saddle blankets, a couple of nosebands, a bridle and I can get more nylon tack for super cheap if you like nylon. =)


----------



## texasgal

Reins! Awesome .. Steve needs a new set on Gunner's bridle .. he want's split reins, but he def needs longer ones..

Nose bands .. like that I can adjust snugly around his face? Gunny needs one of those too ..

*shopping at TA's*


----------



## kctop72

Yep.....David Hartwig and friends of skidboot! It was very cool! It's amazing how God speaks to people through animals!!!


----------



## Kayella

Oh, I could ride Gully and pony Henny! Talk about some early trail experience haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Randy uses animals too .. we had a reining horse come in and spin bridleless.. we've had a donkey climb the steps to the stage with rider .. the chickin sermon .. one of my favs!

It's practical lessons from real life that help you remember Godly principles!

I love it!


----------



## texasgal

*sorry I blew the margins on this page* hopefully we'll get to the next page soon..


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely tg! I love cowboy church, I've only missed 1 Sunday in a year. Before that I hardly ever went to church because it was difficult to associate what was being preached to what you do everyday. Even my teenage kids like to go


----------



## nuisance

Clippidyclop (I know I spelled that wrong, sorry ) DH has a 2004 Vette. HATE IT!!!! He absolutely loves it. Give me my truck anyday. I want to see out, see everything as it goes by. The Vette, you have just a few inches room to see out the front windshield, and you have to look up at things thru the side windows. 
But.... that said. It is fun to go fast of curvy roads! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Speaking of riding in the forest, I ride with some girlfriends who have made some private trails (the joys of riding horses - you can ride anywhere in the forest on horseback except the Lone Star Trail - hikers only - everyone else is limited to mapped trails) and we ride some of the old Hog Scramble Endurance ride trail off of 1791, where you can park on the huge easement along the woods.

If you take 149 from Anderson (thru Richards) where it intersects into 1971, turn left onto 1791 and I ride just a mile up or so on the right. There are secret openings along that way. I probably still have a map or two of the Hog Scramble ride....regardless, I use a Garmin wrist GPS so when i get tired, I just turn around and head back. I have ridden there off and on for years, and have yet to run into an ATV, much less another equestrian!


----------



## texasgal

I live just south of Richards.. this is pretty close to us.


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Clippidyclop (I know I spelled that wrong, sorry ) DH has a 2004 Vette. HATE IT!!!! He absolutely loves it. Give me my truck anyday. I want to see out, see everything as it goes by. The Vette, you have just a few inches room to see out the front windshield, and you have to look up at things thru the side windows.
> But.... that said. It is fun to go fast of curvy roads! lol


 
LOL! Well I LOVE the 77's ...when the back window was still just a little square (stingrays) but the 2005 is my second favorite - of course the 2005 with the performance package is second only to the Viper of that same year. The 77's are all fiberglass....one impact and they explode into zillions of pieces - but they have GREAT curves! LOL! But I live in this dang blasted college town and I don't want to orphan my children and I don't want anyone else to cause me to orphan my children - here's the 77 (my FIRST choice dream car - everyone laughs at me):









I already have a decent truck - in fact, that's all I have right now belonging to me - sold the mustang a couple of years ago and all i drive is my 2006 dually - yes, it is HUGE but it gets 21 mpg on the highway and 18 in town and pulling my 3hs slant fully loaded. Hubby put a chip in and it drives like a sports car - of course the 2006 yr was the last year dodge put those awesome engines in their trucks - now everything is EPA regulated and the newer trucks don't have the get up and go anymore.

I am bit of a tom boy, aren't I ? I grew up in a family of mechanics. LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> I live just south of Richards.. this is pretty close to us.


 
i think there are quite a few of us in that area that could probably make it. It takes me about 40-45 minutes to get there from CS. We should revisit this idea later this fall and meet up and go. It might actually be fun!

If folks want to actually camp or just have a more 'designated' place to park and hang out, we can go to seahorse haven. But we all live so close, we can make a day trip out of it easily.

Another fun place is 7IL ranch in CatSpring just outside of Hempstead. They have designated trails, showers, bathrooms and hold about 3 endurance rides there a year - they are set up for serious trail riding and you don't have to have shoes - you don't have to have shoes at the SHNF either...

Both Seahorse and 7IL charge fees tho.


----------



## texasgal

Sounds like fun. DH and I were talking about overnight campouts even .. but we have to make sure our horses are going to be enjoyable enough .. lol.

They are really easy going, but just VERY green under saddle.


----------



## texasgal

I think this is our call to start conditioning our horses. We have two months until the first of November...

Two months girls! (and guys, If they want) ...

We can iron out the details, but we need to start CONDITIONING!


----------



## kctop72

That sounds like so much fun!!

Has anyone ever tried the string test and found it accurate for a horses height?


----------



## texasgal

cc .. have you been to seahorse haven? That actually looks like a neat place. 15.00 per horse for the day. 10.00 or 15.00 for pen to put the horse(s) in ..

This includes the 'cottage' for relaxing before/after the ride .. complete with refrig and microwave?

I think I might pay them a visit.


----------



## clippityclop

Well Seahorse Haven has some hookups (water/electric) which is nice so if folks did want to ride all day and have a place to chill out, it's $15 for a 24-hr period and an EXTRA $15 if you want a hook up....

It would be nice to have a place to hang out and rest between rides instead of the side of the road, eat lunch, get hydrated, pee...especially if you wanted to bring more than one horse and trade out half way thru the day. You don't want to leave a horse tied to the trailer on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere unsupervised.....


----------



## texasgal

Oh myyyyyyyyyyyy. I just got pics of Badger's sire:




























Lil Badger's got some growin' up to do ...


----------



## kctop72

drooling....


----------



## nuisance

He's purdy!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Oh yes - been to SeaHorse haven plenty of times for endurance rides - I've not ridden with her in a few years, but I've heard Fiona will make you eat her dust and she's in her 70's. ...I've never been there when it has been quiet..!! only during endurance rides with over 100 horses in attendance.

I think it is well worth $15 it just to have a place to park the rigs and relax. There are lots of places to go just from her driveway so plenty of little 5 mile treks and then circle back to rest, or whatever we need to do depending on the greenies we bring along. There is horse water, but we'd need to bring hay bags for them to munch on during pit stops.

She does not allow loose dogs - in fact, she would really rather no one brought dogs at all. Just a little FYI there. I'm going to double check with her and make sure her rates haven't changed or anything like that.......


----------



## texasgal

This sounds good .. I'm getting excited. You can overnite there and she mentions hookups, but I wonder if we could pitch a tent? I'm thinkin,
' campfire and kum ba ya .... even if it's just DH and I!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds great to me!!!!


----------



## ArabBossMare

ThirteenAcres said:


> Are you doing neck brands ONLY? I do need a couple of horses done, but I have a custom brand being made and would like it done with my brand and on the hip. If you could do that, I'd love to have it done while you're in the Houston area. =)


I can certainly do ranch brands if you have the irons and have the brand registered! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK where did I miss a trail ride? I'm not invited? 
Just joking. now if you have an arabian you can easily do 10 or more miles without conditioning them trust me i know from experience. lol
Anyone going on a trail ride with texasgal watch your goats and chickens
You have been duly warned. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas Horse Friends! Hope everyhas a wonderful Wednesday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

dba .. What? Do you need a special engraved invitation? Just because we didn't BEG you to come on the trail ride, you call yourself not invited?? Everyone is invited!

COME ON Maaaaaaaan! You betta dan dat!

Oh, and I don't think goats and chickens are allowed on the trail ride *wink*


----------



## texasgal

Oh Good Lord .. these are pretty nice little horses... you know, the free ones...

Mare is registered BS Paint, 21. Filly is solid bay .. 5 yrs .. friendly, not broke.

Have to go together .. *rolls eyes*

I'll see if I can get pics loaded.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Kayella

Henny tried on his new sleazy yesterday. I couldn't help but laugh. He couldn't help but hate me :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Poor abused Henny .... I mean ... really???!?!?!?

*snicker* *snort*


----------



## kctop72

Wow tg, they sure look nice! Why is it they are free? 

Kay he is toooooo cute 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I think the owners are aged. Looks like they've had the mare since she was a yearling .. the filly is 5 and really not handled, but friendly.

They just don't "want them" or "need them" anymore?? But want them to go together. I'm getting the info second hand. They were offered to a friend of mine.


----------



## Kayella

Hehehe, he was definitely giving me the stink eye! 









Very pretty horses, TG. Taking on a barely handled five year old would be a lot of work, though.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning... Oops, afternoon. New extra "other" job at work, so not as much down time  to play on here! Picking up my new "loaner" hore friday. One of the doc's i work for has a 5 yr old saddlebred. That way i can get her coggins done, and start riding her, to get her inshape for upcoming trail rides. High is suppose to be 88 all weekend. Going to go riding on the river (red). Can't wait! Its been too long


----------



## texasgal

You're getting a loner *hore*?????


----------



## Kayella

Don't judge her for who she is!!


----------



## texasgal

A woman's gotta do what a woman's gotta do ... heheheheheehe!


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> you're getting a loner *hore*?????


As long as she cleans house! YEP!~ lol

oops, freudian slip! I'm sure dba will have some analysis on that! Lol

*h o r s e!!!!!*

damned fake nails! Lol


----------



## kctop72

We don't judge, just wonder......****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

ya'll are just jealous!


----------



## nuisance

So did I run everyone off? I'll share if you want!


----------



## clippityclop

dbarabians said:


> OK where did I miss a trail ride? I'm not invited?
> Just joking. now if you have an arabian you can easily do 10 or more miles without conditioning them trust me i know from experience. lol
> Anyone going on a trail ride with texasgal watch your goats and chickens
> You have been duly warned. Shalom


 
In my case, the conditioning is more for my sake than my horse's LOL!:lol:


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> A woman's gotta do what a woman's gotta do ... heheheheheehe!


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## clippityclop

So....regarding riding this fall:

Rates are indeed right on - $15 per horse for a 24 hr period - yes you can camp, and extra$ is needed for hookups, pens or whatnot

You can bring your own pen (panels or portable electric) if you want

The cottage does have AC and I think has a microwave and fridge, but might need to double check that - it has a table, chairs, couch, bathroom

Fiona has maps for some of the old Hog Scramble trail and will even go with us if we want her to so there are lots of options

Most of the place is open (pasture type setup) but there is a shaded area that she will let folks tent camp in but it depends on the previous rainfall and how quiet they are since it is right next to her house. Most of this is from memory, so we can double check everything one last time later on closer to riding.

I have a GPS so we won't get lost, even if we try really hard to lose our way...LOL! In endurance rides, I always did a mile or two extra from everyone just backtracking because I was always looking at butterflies or pretty flowers and just blew past the obvious trail markers..:lol:


----------



## dbarabians

OK Texasgal and the rest of the gang. Do you really think that a Jewish liberal like me is just going to show up in deep East Texas. In the Woods. right around election time without an invite?
I think there will be a few ****ed off bubbas looking to take some revenge on anything that looks like a cultural elite if Obama wins .
I will only consider coming IF Texasgal promises to be my bodygaurd. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'm sure you meant "Cultural Delete" ... right? It's ok, dba, there are no politics in trailriding!


----------



## dbarabians

hey i know these ******** around here. its the ones i don't know that worry me LOL Just joking
I can speak Bubba with the best of them. I can assure you that.
If it is in early Nov. before the election i will be giving rides to the polls for early voting. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

anybody having issues with the page being blank when clicking on 'new posts' or trying to use any of the search features? Or is it just me? LOL! I was trying to do some sneaky investigating on somebody and can't get the search stuff to work....LOL! I guess that's what I get for trying to be nosey!


----------



## texasgal

^^ It's the BLOCK NOSEY feature ... hehehehehehehehe


----------



## kctop72

LOL....I'll say it again, y'all are too funny! Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## texasgal

Re: *SouthEast Texas Horse Friends First Annual Fall Trailride*

So can we say for sure that Seahorse Haven is our location? Is this a problem for anyone?

I like that it's secure parking, controlled environment (for the greenies), and established horse trails.

Thoughts? Does anyone have a problem with the fees?

Once we nail down location, we can start talking dates.


----------



## kctop72

That sounds like so much fun! We'll have to see, that's almost a 4 hour trip for us. Just have to talk DH into it!


----------



## texasgal

Ya'll need somewhere to stay? We can probably work that out .. Or we can plan it as an overnite there .. DH and I would stay overnite for sure.


----------



## Kayella

Ohhh, only an hour and a half drive for me! Now if only my trailer will be up to par at that time...


----------



## kctop72

It just depends on the time we want to ride. An overnight would not be out of the questions, we've done it before, it's just been a while.


----------



## clippityclop

Overnight would probably be easiest for the long haulers - I haven't decided yet - I could do either -


----------



## kctop72

It's Friday Texas Horse Friends!!!!! Have a fabulous day


----------



## texasgal

**Make each day of the week like Friday and your life will take on new enthusiasm.**​*lol*​


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Alright guys! I just got an order of A&M conchos centers and will have UT ones coming next. Who wants to show their pride with some collegiate tack? Nylon headstalls, breast collars, and nosebands; belt style sets and even loose conchos to put on your saddle or tack. Can also get state flags! If interested, message me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

It is a little more than a 3 hour haul for me. My cousin and I went there to check it out (not with the horses) and the little cottage had a little table and I want to say 2 or 3 chairs and a toilet room. No shower that I remember. Some pens and electrical hookups.


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl

Freestone County here. It's about an hour east of Waco. 

Currently have 6 dogs, 4 horses, 2 Donkeys and i can't count how many stray feral cats. I was born and raised here, moved out of state twice but found my way HOME within 6 months. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Welcome TTC! There's no place like HOME!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Yes, welcome TTC.

kc .. do you have more pics of your new filly? How is she doing?


----------



## kctop72

She is doing very well! She's calm, cool and collected. We can now clean her stall without her running into a corner, she meets us at the stall door and calls to us as soon as we walk into the barn! But more than likely, that's for feed

She started an annoying habit while eating though, she kept hitting her bucket eith her knee and pawing but I don't know why? She is fed in a stall with no other horses to take it from her. We had a discussion about it yesterday and she seemed to understand that that was not a good idea but we'll see what today brings.

She is shedding pretty good too. Can't wait to see how she sheds out in the spring! I will get some new pics this weekend and post them.


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. the pawing. I have to feed my boys out in the pasture in tubs on the ground. They have both grown very fond of pawing and spilling their feed all over the ground..

.... can't wait to get them home in a more controlled environment.


----------



## clippityclop

My boys are pee-ers....need them to pee on command, toss them some fresh hay and watch them straddle it...

My arab is one of those who while eating out of his bucket (hanging on the fence) he will hold one knee up bent the entire time, like he just can't believe that such delicious food appeared before him...;-)


----------



## kctop72

Apache does that too, then I guess she thought it would be fun to watch her food bounce around the bucket by hitting it with her knee??? Weird habits these horses get into!


----------



## texasgal

CC ... grrrrrrrrrr ... peeing on hay, THAT is a CRIME! Hay nets, Hay racks, Hay tubs ... THIS.MUST.STOP.NOW!


----------



## texasgal

Gunner also climbs in the water trough .. both front feet ... and then paws and uses his face to splash 1/3 of the water out of the trough ...

TROUBLE.


----------



## kctop72

We have hayracks on their stalls and they still pull it out but none of mine pee on theirs....thank goodness. It's too expensive to be wasted!


----------



## Kayella

Henny also loves aggressively nosing half his feed onto the floor. Weird, weird baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> CC ... grrrrrrrrrr ... peeing on hay, THAT is a CRIME! Hay nets, Hay racks, Hay tubs ... THIS.MUST.STOP.NOW!


 
typical boys - 'i peed on this - it's mine!' :lol:


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl

Hey, y'all that feed in pastures. Go to your local dump and get tires. You can feed one of the tubs inside a tire and they cannot paw it out or turn it over. I've been using it for years. Had one gelding that would literally pick his tub up and throw it at you for feed... Siliconed it into a tire and now he can't pick it up. You can do the same thing for hay. Put your flakes inside the ring of the tire and they can't walk on it or on top of it to pee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Good idea, Tiny. I feed in stalls though, with hookover feed buckets. I think he's just so excited to eat, and pretty new at it too haha. He was just as aggressive feeding off of mama.


----------



## nuisance

My horses will hit the buckets with their noses, like a foal will their mothers udder, and end up spilling their food everywhere, then, eat it off the ground. I have the buckets that hook over the fence.

Brouht my new loaner HORSE home today. Took about 30 min. to get her in the trailer. Took her to the vet, got her shots and coggins drawn. Loaded right up there, thank goodness. She just hasn't been worked with in a long time. Brought her home, introduced her to my girls. Of course Pumpkin (new horse) is in season, so they're all being silly. Pumpkin is a 6 yr old Saddlebred, her registered name is Sewing Kit. Can't wait to ride tomorrow! Going to ride around here, then Sunday, My friends and I are going to the river (red) to ride. Our friend has 1000+ acres there  Pumpkins feet are long, so won't ride her alot tomorrow, just work her to remind her who's boss. Feet will be trimmed Sunday before we ride. Husband of friend is a ferrier! 

Dust storm blew in about 6:30. I think half of Oklahoma's red dirt came thru.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Can someone catch me up on our trail ride plans? I may need to find a saddle to borrow. Eeep!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

TA ... we've just begun the planning ... I think we have decided on Seahorse Haven as our meet place .. some may be staying overnite ... no date set .. Nov something? ... that's about it!


----------



## clippityclop

So what kind of horses are you all going to bring? I was going to try to match personalities - if most are bringing greenies, I might bring my dead-head or maybe not! LOL! I'm trying to figure out which one to get into shape - my MOST FUN HORSE is well-broke but isn't a group trail-ride type - he is too alpha and a bit hyper... but will lead a pack through fire and is solid. If everyone brings greenies, I'll bring him - he'll make a good leader horse...if we have plenty of good leader horses, I'll bring a more sane mount to ride. LOL!

So now to figure out which one to put some miles on...


----------



## texasgal

Well, ours are barely broke ... and DH decided to try to go loping off in the pasture today and got bucked off ... It was pretty spectacular .. *rolls eyes*

Everyone is ok ... and he did get back on and ride .. It's def given me some resolve to work that little 3 yr old regularly between now and then!

They are -normally- pretty laid back QHs....


----------



## dbarabians

just in case I do make that 5 arduous jouney just to be able to place a face with the avatars are stallions allowed?
My boy is well behaved but I do allow him to talk and announce his presence. I can walk him between mares and he will prance but he knows better thna to approach one.
Besides if texasgal goes someone has to watch the chickens and goats.
Anyone heard from out little buddy Country boy?
Hope everyone is fine keep me abreast of the plans. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Well hopeful Country boy's absence is due to his priorities towards academics and not addicts (like us and this place) LOL

I don't think it would be a problem for stallions - would you like me to ask her if she has any special rules? I know she has boarders and has her own horses on the place....just remember she doesn't care much for dogs...

It would be fun to get everyone together - it will be a bit of a trip for those who are farther out....I'm always looking for a way to get out of College Station on game weekends - today was the first game since they joined the SEC and it was downright crazy. 

And the airplanes with the banners flying overhead - what a waste of gas just to advertise apartment complexes in the area! 2-3 at a time and you couldn't even really read the banners - I could go to a year's worth of endurance rides on that gas. The overflow RV parking was insane so they let them fill up all around the GB library.

I am not a football fan so I don't 'feel' the hype that goes with Aggie football....but then 'pedestrians (non horse people)' often say the same about my horse addiction. To each their own.


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl

Ok, y'all have peaked my interest. I haven't had the time to read all 183 pages. Lol. Can someone catch me up on the ride? Where is seahorse haven? Y'all planning just a day ride or weekend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Seahorse haven is in the Sam Houston National Forest. There are umpteen miles of woods to ride in - some are multi-use trails, and others are trails we use for endurance riding - all in all, miles and miles....

We are thinking about going in November sometime...don't know when exactly, we just decided to try to do it and haven't set a date. 

I do know that you DON'T have to have shoes on your horse (if that helps anyone) the forest floor is dirt and there are a few forest roads to cross, but we can pick our way across those. You must bring a current coggins.

There are ravines and slopes and fallen trees here and there, so the trails can be technical and GREAT for training greenies. Might have to watch out for pigs, tho - they were squealing in my woods last night and tore up the neighbors front yard the night before - guess it is hog season again!:-x


----------



## TinyTexasCowgirl

clippityclop said:


> Might have to watch out for pigs, tho - they were squealing in my woods last night and tore up the neighbors front yard the night before - guess it is hog season again!:-x


Guess that means my dogs have to stay at home. They are (seriously) trained to hunt hogs and I would wind up having to chase them down. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## merle

I'm sure loving this "cold front"! We haven't ridden much all summer, so my OTTB is out of shape. My daughter and I took him out to ride this morning.

She rode first. She is a beginner rider and he is such a good boy with her. They walked and trotted all around the arena. I was next... our turn to walk around. I had a bad fall years ago, so every ride brings my confidence back a little more. I even trotted for a bit! It's hard to believe this former racehorse is so carefully walking around the arena with each of us. :smile:

I'm looking forward to riding again... and often! Yay for cooler weather!


----------



## kctop72

I talked to DH about it and he said ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

The boys were visited by my boss's family today. Gully took the kids around the pasture and was ridden for a good hour. He did GREAT with them, and was so understanding about kids who'd never ridden a "real" horse before. Kayla, the bigger one, even trotted on him for a bit! Henny and the boys loved the attention from the girls.


----------



## clippityclop

Are those your girls? They are beautiful young ladies! Future horse addicts in the making!


----------



## Kayella

Hehe, no way! I'm only 19 :wink: Those are my boss's kids Brooke and Kayla. They were already talking about coming out again! I think I infected them muahahaha.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL!!!!! Well, horses kept me out of trouble during my teenage years - horses were first in my book, boys took second place...worked for me! horses are a healthy hobby!


----------



## Kayella

That's how I am now! My boys will always come first. Definitely keeps me out of trouble


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> LOL!!!!! Well, horses kept me out of trouble during my teenage years - horses were first in my book, boys took second place...worked for me! horses are a healthy hobby!


That's kind of how it was for me... was! I'm 50, still is! lol 

Went riding on the Red river yesterday, about 4 hrs, had a ball, except when I broke my finger :shock: did that right out of the bad, just a freak accident. Had the lead, loose in my hand, horse looked right, and it pulled the lead just right where it pulled my pinkie right and broke it right at the middle knuckle. Of course, I didn't pack up and go home, pulled the finger out, saddled up, rode 4 hrs, went home, found my crazy *** mare had kicked something a has about a 2" gash on her lower leg, the injured leg. CLeansed, doctored and dressed that. I swear she is going to be the death of me! 
My boss's horse that I am riding, is probably a good 17 HH!!! So I brought my step stool :lol: I guess I had the stool just on the edge of the plowed field, that when I stood up there, put my foot in the stirrup, and the step stool went sideways, landed *** first in the dirt. I had to laugh, didn't hurt myself, luckily, I didn't put my hurt hand down. I get to see the orthopedic surgeon tomorrow at 1. Have a trial ride this weekend, and the weekend of the 29th!! I CAN'T MISS THEM!~!~


----------



## clippityclop

MY gosh! Sounds like you got everything out of the way early so your trail rides ought to be problem free..LOL!


----------



## DRiggs

Did some one say trail ride in SHNF? I love the forest. Usually camp at a hunters camp near cold springs. Trails go on for miles. The forest is a wonderful place to be alone with your horse (and sometimes hogs). Can a slow-mo tag along?


----------



## texasgal

As many greenies as we have going .. the whole ride should be slow-mo.... lol


----------



## DRiggs

sound great. My boy seems to like a steady slow pace.


----------



## kctop72

I know I'll be taking my gaited boy. He likes slow too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

what breed is your gaited horse? i was thinking about brining my MFT along - especially if my older daughter comes - she loves him.


----------



## QOS

I was able to get out and ride Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Sunday was sheer heaven with the cooler temps and low humidity. Had a blast. Hahahaha we did some cantering which was terrific as my boy generally wants to gallop first. We were going through some really tall vegetation over our heads at a walk when my cousin yelled Go FASTER!!! It's growling!!" Hahahahah we took off...must have been a dog even though we didn't see it we heard it!!

Wish I could join y'alls trail ride but unless it is on Thanksgiving weekend I am booked up with wedding cakes on Saturdays. : (


----------



## clippityclop

Well this morning was interesting while taking the big kid to school - we were driving along the road leading out of our place and just passing thru a neighborhood and there goes a 300lb boar, just out for his morning jog, I guess! 

He was jogging along the side of the road - it was pretty busy, cars were going by, a jogger was not too far behind him (staying back on purpose, I'm sure). Had some nasty tusks on him. My daughter got to see him close enough - I pulled over so she could get a closer look and he jogged right past her passenger side window. She's only seen them AFTER we're dragging their carcasses off to the back of the place.


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add alyssaane, Diegosmom, TinyTexasCowgirl, DRiggs*

*Welcome! *

*Baka .. I need to know what county you are in to list you!!*

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
Red Raiders - Lubbock County , Lubbock
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Diegosmom - Collin County
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
MySissyGirl - North Texas
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
alyssaane - Montgomery County
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
Darander - Montgomery County - The Woodlands
DRiggs - Harris County - Baytown
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Jlondon - Montgomery County - Magnolia
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
Barrie001 - Bastrop County - Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Dnabbody - Williamson County - Leander
HippieCowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
Texasreb - Travis County(?) - Near Austin
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
TinyTexasCowgirl - Freestone County - 
Tlfc - Central Texas
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
El Paso - El paso County - El Paso
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Mfed58 - Cameron County - Harlingen
Schulzs89 - Nueces County - Corpus Christi
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston



*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 
Ink - May be moving to Dallas.










1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## DRiggs

I am in chambers county, Beach City. Although I have a Baytown mailing address.


----------



## kctop72

CC - My gaited boy is a Tennessee Walker and my avatar


----------



## clippityclop

Well, just so you know, I tried to 'like' your post but for some reason, the horse forum is not acting right on my computer - currently working with an admin to try to fix it...can't 'search' can't 'like' can't hardly get around on here at all for some reason..

but it is the thought that counts! right?


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Do we have a date set yet and where exactly is this national forest?
I might show up just to see what my friends from the texas thread look like. Any hotels near there?
Roughing it for me is a Motel 6 or Laquinta Inn. G-D forbid I have to eat at a Dennys. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

You'd be lucky to find a Motel 6 or La Quinta ... and Denny's ... bua ha ha ha ....

Would you be coming I45? You could stay in Huntsville ... Sea Horse Haven is west of Huntsville almost to richards 20 miles or so ?


----------



## dbarabians

Huntsville? I might get to visit you after they find you guilty of Murdering poor misunderstood Earl.. 
The evidence is building. Justice will be served. 
Do we have any word on Stallions yet? Shalom


----------



## DRiggs

man I hope this cool weather last until fall. then let it cool down some more.


----------



## Kayella

Ugh me too! I am loving this cool weather!

DB, how can you not love Denny's?! What about Waffle House? You HAVE to love Waffle House!


----------



## DRiggs

Denny's has the best turkey sandwich on sourdoe bread. i think it is called the super bird. with a little mustered Mmmmm......oh I am getting hungry......


----------



## kctop72

ok, Here's an updated picture of Apache that I took Saturday. I took several but haven't uploaded them all yet. 

Had a tooth extracted on Monday morning so I've been out of it for a day or so....

Just for the record, I am not a Waffle House fan, however DH loves it!


----------



## kctop72

oops....forgot to add the picture....must be the good stuff I'm taking for my tooth....


----------



## kctop72

I love the way her coat shines!


----------



## dbarabians

Nope Dennys sucks. Not to fond of the IHOP or Waffle House either.
It has a lot to do with the smell of Bacon and the look on the waiters and cooks face when I insist that they not cook my food directly on the same grill ysed to cook Pork.
Technically I shouldn't even be in the place to begin with so if I'm going to break a commandment might as well do it with some class. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Do we have any word on Stallions yet? Shalom


I thought clippityclop answered that, but can't swear to it.

Seahorse Haven :: Texas Trail riding

Email Fiona and ask her .. I don't believe it will be a problem as they do endurance rides and people ride stallions.. but probably best to ask.


----------



## texasgal

kc .. she looks GREAT!!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tg! She still has a little more weight to gain but I don't want to give her too much too quick


----------



## clippityclop

I'll ask right now about stallions..........


----------



## clippityclop

Lovin' that baby pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRiggs

Any one here belong to the rock n riders? And doing the ride next weekend at Ebinze park. I was thinking about inviting myself.


----------



## clippityclop

Haven't heard of the rock n riders - you are welcome to ride with us whenever it is we ride -haha!

REGARDING STALLIONS

She says:
Personally I have no issues with stallions, and since incoming horses are kept away from mine, it really is not a problem. Having said that, I expect stallion owners to know their horses and take care of them in a suitable manner. I do offer pens, both coral panels and 2 permanent pens, both with shelters and hogwire siding, they are 32x32. The parking area for incoming horses is not secure, so I would take rather a dim view of a loose stallion at night. lol

So there you go!!


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks clippityclop for the information. I was going to contact the owner first thing in the morning.
I do not know if I can make it but will try and see anyway.
It is a very long drive but hey anything to show off my boy to all the Texasthread members.
I might even bring a camera. got one when I retired along with a laptop.
have used the laptop the camera is still in the box. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

I might could be interested... still waiting for the dates to shake out.


----------



## QOS

I am a member of the Rockin' R Riders and will be riding at Ebenezer next weekend. Anyone is welcome to come along. We generally meet around 9:00 AM and ride out at 9:30 AM. My husband, my cousin, Kellie and her hubby, Randy, will all be there along with some of the other regulars. A nice bunch of folks. We generally ride for 3 hours and then all go to The Stump for lunch. Meet again around 3:30 PM for an afternoon ride. Do you have reservations up there? It isn't necessary but if you are staying overnight you might want to check for availability of a site.


----------



## fkcb1988

Hallelujah!! I just read ALL 188 pages of this thread and read every single post! Took me 2 1/2 days but it has been a very entertaining 2 1/2 days filled with laughter. 

My names Kasandra. Im in Parker County TX (Metro District). I was born in Tomball TX, moved to KS for 3 years from 3rd-5th grade, then to North TX. My family is in Madisonville, Navasota, Trinity, Cyprus but came from Tomball, Magnolia, Spring etc. so Im familiar and have great memories down there!

I currently dont have any horses  but I do have 2 dogs Riley and Millie. Recently adopted a male cat I named Octavious. I am a mother of 2 boys. My eldest is 5 and my youngest is 3. Im a stay at home mother. I havent had a horse of my own in 6/7 yrs since my horse died. Ive grown up around horses and my family are horse people and Aggies (My uncle played for them in the 90s). Last time I rode was in September of 2009. I want a horse again to the point it physically hurts almost. I grew up trail riding and team penning. My husband rode a horse for the first time in 09 and now is hooked. My 5 yr old already talks constantly about wanting a black and white paint horse named Avinon! Lol

I love you people!! The banter on this thread is hilarious! Texasgal and dbarabians make me laugh so much! I love the whole Earl thing! Chupacabra **** 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRiggs

i checked but everything for horses is booked. Was thinking of heading up friday coming home sunday. I have never been there. Is the horse sites the only option or could I tent it and picket the horses. A day ride would work also but it is a long way up there from Baytown.


----------



## fkcb1988

Sorry for telling yall my whole life story! Been waiting for 2 days to reply to this thread. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

fkcb1988 what humour? I was serious. gotta go out and check the chickens. Shalom


----------



## QOS

You have to stay in the horse sites if you are over nighting. They do not allow horses in the other sites and there is a permanent attendant there. She will go around and check Coggins so make sure you bring yours. The inspector occasionally goes there and will kick you out if you don't have it! There is the Double Heart Ranch not far from Ebenezer - you can actually ride there but it is quiet a haul on horseback. The Double Heart is up on Hwy 63 about 6 miles or so from Ebenezer. They have RV sites with horse corrals. Ebenezer is a fabulous park...nice showers and rest rooms and right on the water.


----------



## fkcb1988

Yall think my kids stick horse will work for the trail ride in November?


----------



## texasgal

Do you cook? You COULD stay back at camp and have us a nice chuckwagon meal ready when the weary riders return for the trail ...

hehehehe

just kidding, of course...


----------



## Kayella

You could ride my pony. Who's a spazzy little nut :lol:


----------



## fkcb1988

Thanks but it may be safer to ride my dead head stick. He listens pretty good. I think it, he does it. Its like we're one in the same


----------



## kctop72

Welcome fkcb1988!


----------



## texasgal

Motivation.

So, talking about the trail ride, and DH getting bucked off .... is MOTIVATION.

I talked to the guy I bought Gunner from .. he's givin' me some "slow work" to do so DH and he can get to know each other, DH can improve his seat, and be comfortable with the level of control (stopping, backing, yielding).

Then I watched some Clinton Anderson stuff. I gotta say - and I don't want this to be a discusstion about the pros and cons of NH or CA - I'm going to do some serious groundwork with Gunner (and Badger too, but my focus is keeping DH alive right now..lol)

I'm going to start applying some of the Respect and Control on the ground techniques, and teach him to properly lunge.. as we don't have a round pen. He'll lunge for me .. but not DH.

He's got really good ground manners, but he does play DH .... he also is starting to be more REACTIVE instead of THINKING ... 

And so it begins. When I successfully complete a step, I'm then going to teach DH the step. I think it'll be good for them both.

Then, when we ride, we are going to walk or jog with lots of stopping and backing ...

BACK 2 BASICS ... all this stuff I know but haven't done in sooooo many years... lol


----------



## DRiggs

Texasgal, That's what I do when things are not right. Back to basics. I lunge and do a little ground work before I ever mount every time. Since I have been doing this I have stayed in the saddle. I am getting to old to be riding a bronco. When i ride with groups it takes me longer to get going. But my horse is tuned up when I mount while others are acting horsey. My trainer told me by doing it this way I will take less trips to the hospital. Sounds good to me.


----------



## nuisance

As soon as my mare's hoof has healed where she can lunge, we have a lot of ground work to re-do! I've been doing some. But she needs alot of round pen time! 

The horse of my boss's that i borrowed, pumpkin, is in season **rollong eyes*** so my mare has started acting like a stud horse, like she's teasing her, she's mean to her ole pasture buddy, won't let er around pumpkin, when i went riding saturday, she kicked something and cut a 2' gash on her ankle, same let that the hoof is injured. So had to clean her up and doctor her with my broke pinkie! She needs an attitude adjustment...


----------



## clippityclop

dbarabians said:


> fkcb1988 what humour? I was serious. gotta go out and check the chickens. Shalom


 
That pretty rooster I posted on here is missing .... oh wait, that's what smells so good in my crock pot right now!


----------



## texasgal

Oh goodie .. we can all do groundwork together...


----------



## clippityclop

fkcb1988 said:


> Hallelujah!! I just read ALL 188 pages of this thread and read every single post! Took me 2 1/2 days but it has been a very entertaining 2 1/2 days filled with laughter.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Welcome fkc!! (I retyped this twice, because my fingers kept trying to type kfc..LOL)

You should try to come with us anyway - I'm sure some folks may ride more or less than others so someone will be around camp to chit chat with. I personally will probably do several short loops rather than one long all day ride - my tailbone won't be happy with me if I sit on it too long.

I can't believe you read all of those pages!


----------



## clippityclop

That was my first rooster to kill and pluck by myself. I've killed and gone into the innards of animals many a time here at my place and at school...so you think I'd know about rigor mortis.....

so when I decided i wanted to actually raise chickens for meat, too, and not just eggs, well I read everything (bought a book or two) and watched a bunch youtube on killing chickens.

But there was one thing i didn't think of and no one mentioned - you have to be quick about the plucking or your bird gets stiff and if it was laying on its side like mine was while I was plucking, then it is almost impossible to get into it to clean it out. But I still managed to clean it - but the problem was, even after chilling the bird for several hours then letting it rest in the fridge for two days, the darn thing still stayed all stretched out. So I froze it as is.

This morning I stuck it in the crockpot and put the lid on - so it is cooking slowly, because its legs are sticking out the side ....:lol::lol::lol:...until just a little bit ago was I able to force those suckers down inside and then I could get the lid down on it to make a seal.

He's just going to be chicken spaghetti so he doesn't have to be purty.

LOL!

Anyone else here prepare their own chickens?? I have SO many questions...haha!


----------



## nuisance

We raised our own chickens growing up. Mom always cleaned the innards, but us kids got to pluck! Dunk 'em in boiling water and the feathers come out alot easier. That's all I can remember! lol


----------



## dbarabians

so there are a group of Chicken murderers on this thread.
Chicken should come wrapped in plastic without feathers.
LONG LIVE EARL. Shalom


----------



## royalhkay

*Hey!*

I actually live in Austin but I'm always driving up to my moms place a little northeast of austin to see her and spend time with the horses! 

My horse is a white 12 year old gelding Royal. My mom just bought Rivers a 3 year old line back dun mare. I can't wait until she's better trained so we can start trail riding !


----------



## ArabBossMare

Hi every one! Still here but still horseless at the moment *cries* 

Can't wait to get one of my babies here to join some of those trail rides! I love the woods and nothing is better stress therapy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I'm with you dba, chicken should come with no feathers and wrapped in plastic. However i do love farm fresh eggs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Friday Texas Peeps!


----------



## texasgal

Motivation.

Had a plan.
Had the time.
Had the tack.


Rain.


I will not complain about the glorious rain we had yesterday ......................


----------



## kctop72

Yep , me either! We have a ranch rodeo this weekend in Corsicana. Might get wet but that's ok
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

It poured on us yesterday! Crazy wind, too.

I'm going to ride Gully bareback(with a pad) for the first time this weekend. I'm excited! And nervous LOL


----------



## clippityclop

We've been getting just enough rain around here to keep it humid and somewhat damp. That's why all of the frogs in this county are at my house. I'm so tired of stepping on frogs that I'll gladly trade some for snakes (the non-poisonous kind, of course).


----------



## texasgal

Alright Texas peeps.. ya'll have a great weekend. Next week we're going to nail down a date for our trailride and share any progress or problems with the conditioning of ourselves and our ponies...

Let's do this thing!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand... I want to be so forward as to suggest that we plan a spring ride up at the grasslands.. north of FW...

Whatcha say???


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Does anyone in the college station area have a spare saddle I could borrow for the ride? I am in between saddles. =( I ride a 17 or up is fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

english or western?


TG, where were you thinking for spring?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Western. Big butt here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

My hubby has a 17 circle y park and trail round skirt (endurance type) WITH a horn that we don't use - I can throw it in the trailer. NO problemo.

I've been trying to sell it but he won't let me - if he'd let me sell it, I could buy him something that might actually fit the horse he rides (the horse it fit is long gone)...so it is sitting in my spare room on a stand with blankets on it not doing anything....I wonder why he won't let me sell it? I can never get a straigt answer out of him. Men. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

LBJ Grasslands, Decatur ...

Lyndon B. Johnson National Grassland

LBJ NATIONAL GRASSLAND Information

I even like the Bed n Barn idea! lol

LBJ NATIONAL GRASSLAND Information


----------



## texasgal

Double post...


----------



## dbarabians

Now i can find an excuse to meet you at the LBJ grasslands. That would only be a little over 2 hour drive for me. Shalom


----------



## fkcb1988

clippityclop said:


> Welcome fkc!! (I retyped this twice, because my fingers kept trying to type kfc..LOL)
> 
> You should try to come with us anyway - I'm sure some folks may ride more or less than others so someone will be around camp to chit chat with. I personally will probably do several short loops rather than one long all day ride - my tailbone won't be happy with me if I sit on it too long.
> 
> I can't believe you read all of those pages!


Lol! Understandable. You had chicken on the brain and I have all the right letters for KFC.  How did your chicken turn out?


----------



## fkcb1988

(Stupid phone) ^^^ Yeah I cant believe I read all the pages either! It became an addiction. Lol. My husband got mad at me several time for having me nose in the phone so much haha. I started counting down out loud once I hit 150! I tried to skip but ended up going back to read the post I passed over feeling like maybe I would miss some important or funny in that post. Now that I accomplished that I can do ANYTHING! Lol


----------



## texasgal

We're glad you're here!


----------



## Kayella

I managed to get all my boys in one picture. Henny and Gully are absolute best friends now, they're always in the same stall together. Of course, leave it to Bubba to be the photobomb :lol:


----------



## DRiggs

So what are the carrots for?


----------



## texasgal

You gather up as many as you can. Then you can go to the carrot kitchen and send goodies to your friends!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I may have found a saddle to trade for custom made tack! But CC, borrowing your husbands would be perfect. Thank you so much. 

So what else is everyone doing to prepare their green horse for the ride?? I think my mare will be great. She's fine following other horses. I'm so ready. Bareback riding her tomorrow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Ok so that is what all the unedible carrot cakes I'm getting is from.
I thought yall were just technically a genius and knew how to copy some pieces of cake.
I have been waiting around for over a year for someone to explain the carrot thing. goes to show how stubborn i am. **** Carrots.
I could have asked texasgal. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I am the same way dba. Thanks for the explanation tg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

headed back out to Corsicana today for day 2 of the Lone Star Stampede. Team ropin's done, it`s barrel racing time then 2 man team sorting and last but not least mounted shooting! 
Hope everyone has a great Saturday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Ok so that is what all the unedible carrot cakes I'm getting is from.
> I thought yall were just technically a genius and knew how to copy some pieces of cake.
> I have been waiting around for over a year for someone to explain the carrot thing. goes to show how stubborn i am. **** Carrots.
> I could have asked texasgal. Shalom


Really? Those carrot cakes cost SEVEN carrots! :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Worked with the horses this morning. Ground stuff ... desensitizing .. yielding, lunging.

I sacked Gunner out with "the plastic bag that flapped" you til it became "the plastic bag I'm so bored with, that looks really stupid hanging from my right ear, that I really just wish she'd put back in the truck."

Badger just thought it felt really good on his itchy spots ....


----------



## dbarabians

glad that you found me worthy of such a very steep price?
Now a STUPID question. KCTOP made me ask it. How do you get carrots? I already know since i am so smart but she didn't want to seem dumb so I asked for her. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ You are shameless.

When you see carrots appear randomly on your screen, click on them and drag them to the basket that should be at the top right of your screen. You have to be quick because they disappear in a matter of 15 seconds or so. (To drag - for those who don't know - click on the carrot, hold the button down while you drag the carrot to the basket .. then release the button)

This won't work on most (if not all) mobile devices. 

Sometime you get a random notice at the top of a thread that someone is offline and left carrots unattended .. click to steal them. About one out of 4 times you'll be successful.

If you see a carrot locator with a forum section listed, go to where it tells you and you should have carrots and a basket appear ...

Clear as mud??


----------



## kctop72

LOL, yep.....i twisted your arm really hard dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

but watch out for that darn carrot bandit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is enjoying this rain' I know I am!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Love the rain. Sort of. Because the mud and million percent humidity sucks. But supposedly we'll be back to the ways of drought pretty soon here.


----------



## clippityclop

The drizzle started on us about 4pm today, and we are getting a quiet, slow soaking drizzle. From the looks of the radar, we'll have it for a few hours. Let it keep coming.

Thirteen, that is awesome about trading some tack for a saddle - SWEET! I asked hubby AGAIN about selling his (I do this every 6 months or so) and he still can't give me a straight answer. If I could get him a saddle that would fit his horse, he would ride with me more. We looked at some nice Circle Y's at the feed store this weekend and he was admiring them - so baby steps, I guess!

Oh and while we were there, a little kid wet his pants while he was sitting on one of the barrel saddles - right then and there! OH BOY what a mess....it was a suede seat, too - wasn't going to come out, and was going to seriously stain. How do you discount a $1000 saddle with pee on it? I don't know that you could discount it enough.......and THEN they put up a sign that said 'DON'T PUT KIDS ON THE SADDLES".........just a little bit late - don't ya think?


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon, Went to the Weldon Taylor trail ride this weekend. Had fun, but was disappointed. THe whole ride is on the road! No trails! They said the roads have always been dirt roads. But this year they were paved. The kind where they spray the tar. then put the gravel. Our horses are barefoot so they were foot sore by the end of the day yesterday,. so we didn;t ride today came on home. I'm up loading my photos to facebook,. and when they're done, I'll share the pic's. It will be a link that you can view even though you may not be on FB. Please excuse the typos, have a soft cast on my right hand that is holding my pinkie and ring finger at a 90° angle to my palm. and it sticks out farther than my first finger! lol ( DOn't notice in the pics that my cast wasn;t on, it got horse sh...tuff all over it had to take it off. I re did it when I got home. Had all the stuff, being a nurse, and so many injuries!) lol
My bosses saddlebred that I rode did really well, only had a slight "issue" with the mule drawn wagons. But I worked her thru that!


----------



## nuisance

Oh, and a ride at the grasslands..... I'll be there!!!


----------



## kctop72

I guess all this rain made for great sleepin weather?? I know it's really hard for me to get any work done today!


----------



## DRiggs

did not get much rain here. Short showers through out the week end. Got to ride all 4 of my horses this weekend. Breaking in my new saddle. It is still a little squeaky.


----------



## DRiggs

Has any one ever rode at the KOA campground in Brookland? I here they have horse trails and atv trails.


----------



## Momo

*Hello from a kinda-Texan*

Hi all!

I'm originally from Louisiana, but I'm in MS at the moment finishing up my grad degree. Since my husband just moved to Baytown over the summer, I thought I'd join this thread since my horse-life probably won't begin until I am able to move there permanently.

Hope everyone's well and happy!

Momo


----------



## Kayella

Welcome, Momo! You, DRiggs, and I are almost neighbors 

ETA: Future neighbors, hehe


----------



## DRiggs

hey Momo, I am also in Baytown/Beach City. Welcome aboard. What is your husband doing in Baytown?

Kayella Are you in the Baytown area?


----------



## Kayella

I live in Pasadena, just a little southwest of you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRiggs

That's not far. Hey did you go to the Pasadena rodeo this weekend? A friend of mine was going to do a trail ride there. Not sure were you would trail ride on Red Bluff.


----------



## Kayella

I didn't! I was going to go watch my friends at the goat show, but I didn't have time yesterday. I hope to go tomorrow night, though. I need a new purse :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Happy Tuesday!

I'm going to work with the ponies this evening. At this rate, I'll be ready for the trail ride ... BY NEXT YEAR!

These young boys are getting more and more full of themselves.. ya'll pray for me.. lol.


----------



## kctop72

I know what ya mean tg....I worked my mare sunday night and she was like, what'd I do to you to deserve this???? like she doesn't know! I used a friends training halter and she had sweat running off her nose, we were lunging for respect and she wanted no part of it. She did great at the trot but the long trot and lope still need alot of work.

I then just walker her around to cool her off then made her stand by me and she kept putting her nose on my should so I think we're making progress!

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!!!!


----------



## kctop72

ok, saw my cousin this weekend and he tells me he's got a few horses he needs to dispurse. They do not want to sell them, but just make sure they go to a good home. His wife is having quite a few medical issues with bills adding up. He sent me some pictures but they are not good ones, just enough to see color. I told him I would put the word out for them to help, so if you're interested or know anyone who might be, let me know. They are QH's range from 2 yrs to 20 yrs, no papers. They are all broke to ride except for the 2 yr old but just haven't been riden in a while.


----------



## clippityclop

If you have the time to put a flier together with some body shots and condition, etc, I'd be glad to pass it among my buddies in East TX - I have a bunch of girlfriends over there who are always trying to help place horses - especially if any of them have potential to be good playday or grandkid types, and I have another friend who is always looking for horses to play polocrosse with. I can also post with our 4H group here - they are always looking for inexpensive critters to work with for the ones just starting out - the hardest job they would have is learning to walk, trot and canter both ways in the arena....


----------



## kctop72

Ok i will have him take some better photos. He's got alot on his plate so it may take several days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

They are in Blooming Grove in case that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Worked the boys tonight. Gunner was still using the thinking side of his brain ... no reaction to ropes flying around .. no reaction to the plastic bag .. and we went up to the garage while land owner was drilling, banging, working metal, air compressor going .... all calm.

Backing exercises, bending and respect on the ground ... then some lunging. I don't really have anywhere to tie them, so all grooming, tacking, etc is done with holding them or standing at the back of my truck ...

They are really good. 

Tomorrow... I ride.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Morning kc!

It's beautiful here today .. (I forgot to put my saddle in the truck ... more groundwork today.)


----------



## Kayella

Morning! High of 85 today. Wow!

On another note, Henny is getting so ridiculously dark. He's definitely a sooty buckskin, or maybe even a smokey black. 

Here he is the day after I got him:









Here he is now:









EDIT: Sorry the pictures are huge, I tried resizing them :?


----------



## dbarabians

Good morning everyone. The High Holy days are upoun us and so I am commutting from Dallas to Paris almost everyday to attend services and catch up paperwork at the office and farm. Got behind while my daughter was hospitalized. Shalom


----------



## DRiggs

Howdy all.


----------



## texasgal

My guys are getting their dark "fall" colors took. My sunbleached brown is looking close to black ... my sunbleached buckskin looking grey, is looking more bay with his grey hairs shining through!


----------



## oh vair oh

Can't wait to come back to Texas in December.

-sigh- I was so discouraged last night. Apparently Lily is acting like a butthead (what do you expect from an untrained weanling?). I'm super gun-ho about showing a lot next year, but my parents are very discouraging because of financial reasons... I really want to just take my horse and go somewhere else! 

My parents can be so confusing sometimes. They want be to follow my dreams, but not really, because I can't afford my dreams. SOOO ready to prove them wrong. Ugh.


----------



## kctop72

I completely understand what you mean. I'm sure my kids feel the same way. Please don't take this the wrong way but have you thought about how bad they feel because they may not be financially sound enough to support your dream? I know i feel that way sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

I know, but I keep trying to tell them that _I_ want to be the one supporting my hobby. I'm the one who is paying for my registrations, showing costs, show clothes. I feel incredibly guilty for letting them pay for her hay and care. They won't let me pay because I am still in college and they want me to focus on school. But when I come home, I completely want to be able to support her. I just feel like they either don't believe me when I make a plan for myself or something.... I don't even get an "oh, that's nice dear!" I get a "you really won't be able to do this". :/ I just get frustrated and end up never telling them about anything I want to do in life. My day is "fine", etc.


----------



## kctop72

That's very understandable and it's great that you do all of it. I wish you the best of luck, just keep the faith and they'll come around
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Thanks for the support kctop : )



But for example, I told them:

When I get home, I'd like to stay with you guys for a few months until I can earn enough income to live somewhere else. I'm planning to get a job working with some horse photographers/videographers/advertisers in North Texas as an assistant. I also want to shoot my showing documentary while I'm going to all these shows for work/showing Lily, so if you are planning to trade in the horse trailer, please consider getting a small LQ and I'll make payments (if I can at the time, if not, no LQ). I want to register Lily in Pinto because I plan on taking her to Pinto World in July.

A pretty decent plan to formulate in the next 3 months before I come home. I get an immediate:

Why don't you become a rich director out in LA? Gas is so expensive, you probably won't be able to show much at all. Don't register Lily pinto, you won't make it to the World. 

x.x Can I please just get a "Sounds great! I'd love to see you succeed, you have a lot of work ahead of you!"

Maybe I'm just being naive and idealistic.


----------



## kctop72

I'm sorry you're going through this, i know how you feel. It's not any different coming from your spouse either. I've just had to prove him wrong and tell him how i felt. Like i said have faith and when you make it to the Pinto World show next year, just keep smiling and hold your head up high for everyone to see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Regardless of what they say, you should just keep on truckin' along and see where you get. If you don't make it (for whatever reason -money, weather, colic LOL you never know) then so what - but if you DO make it, BOY WON'T IT FEEL SO GOOD to wear that crown? Just keep going.

What are you studying in CA? I hear that hay and board is super expensive in California and that alfalfa is what most folks feed - how is it for you?

What are those Caleeeforeignians like?:lol:


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday! I got someone to hold Badger late yesterday evening so I could get a picture. Bless his heart, he's just not very photogenic. I can take pictures of Gunner peeing and he's beautiful! lol.

I did kinda like this pic.










He was two in may.


----------



## kctop72

He is beautiful!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I cropped his floppy ears and goofy look on his face ... because I love the expression in his eyes.










I really enjoy him .. and he's starting to show some cute personality ... He's really darker than he appears in these photos.. the late evening sun was shining right on him...


----------



## Kayella

He's such a cutie, TG!

I'm making fast progress with my baby as well. Henny let me pick up all 4 feet yesterday without a fuss! That was the first time I attempted to pick up his back feet, and the second time a person has picked them up as the first time was when the farrier came out. He is such a good boy. Always so calm and relaxed and rational. Gosh I love that little boy


----------



## clippityclop

You all are working way more with your horses than I am right now - I'm too busy with a bunch of outside projects, now that it is cool enough to do things like fix fence, weld on the roof, etc.

I just keep feedin' 'em hay and enjoying watching them from afar....LOL!!!


----------



## texasgal

My problem is I'm spending so much time with DH's horse and getting him "warmed up" before he comes out .. and desensitizing him .. etc .. that Badger is starting to get sassy .. he was givin' it heck on the lungeline last night. I didn't get on him because it was late and I knew if there was an issue I might have to quit before we resolved it (no lights) ...

so we just ended on a good note and left it at that.


----------



## Kayella

I do quick little sessions with Henny almost every day. I lead him out away from the barn and either working on squaring up, leading, or desensitizing. I'm still trying to get him to trot in hand, but boy is he a lazy boy! Then I'll take him back to the barn, tie him to the tree and brush him and love on him to end on a good note. This is when I'll pick up his feet, clean up any booboos, and give him a good lookover before letting him go. I swear, once you tie him he STAYS there. I unclip the lead rope, tell him "okay" and he just stands there like he's still tied. I have to physically push him away from the tree to get him to finally mosey off LOL


----------



## fkcb1988

kctop72 said:


> ok, saw my cousin this weekend and he tells me he's got a few horses he needs to dispurse. They do not want to sell them, but just make sure they go to a good home. His wife is having quite a few medical issues with bills adding up. He sent me some pictures but they are not good ones, just enough to see color. I told him I would put the word out for them to help, so if you're interested or know anyone who might be, let me know. They are QH's range from 2 yrs to 20 yrs, no papers. They are all broke to ride except for the 2 yr old but just haven't been riden in a while.


I would be possibly interested if when you get those pics one catches my eye.


----------



## kctop72

I will send you what i have do far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Ok! Thanks


----------



## clippityclop

I don't currently have any young ones here, so I don't have any fun training stories to share from day to day.

But I think my most favorite current horse to talk about is Koty (my yellow horse). I got him on trade for a black and white paint pony and $300. Found him in Mabank tied to a tree - the lady told me on the phone that all of the kids there had bathed him and brushed him and he was ready for me to come pick him up.

I got there and there were two things I noticed right off the bat - he was most definitly not as advertised -supposed to be a naturally gaited TWH (he trotted), and there was no way in the world any kid had gotten near him. He was as hot blooded as a hot blood could be and he was standing a foot deep in a hole he had dug at the base of the tree. LOL! I was in love. Here was my new distance riding horse! He was about 1.5 yrs old and ungelded.

Got him gelded within two days of being home, and then just played with him for hours, day after day like you all are doing. He is one of those interactive types - brings you his feed dish, picks up sticks - chases you around the arena. He took to me getting on him as if it was part of the game. He was so solid that on his 12th ride, I took him to the state natural area in Bandera for the weekend and he came home practically finished.

He is all sass, over confident, over achiever - pinches me on the butt when I take too long getting on bareback or chews my toe if I take too long when I stop and talk to someone while we are out riding (he would be biting my toe right now). I never have to micro-manage him - he is a self-thinker, problem solver - super smart type and he has great drive on the endurance trail. He sees the flick of a tail a mile ahead, and he never rushes, but he will just trot out a pace that will eat up the miles until we overcome the front runner and he's always looking for another.

We never had to drill and drill in the arena - he took to the side passes and dressage work in a matter of hours - when we stopped doing the dressage awhile back, he had just started offering the piaffe up all on his own, but then life got in the way and we haven't continued on - but I got a picture of his very first one!

Love this horse! He is a blast. Ok - my toe is feeling VERY much chewed on .....I put a pic of him offering up a very rudimentary but incredible (for his amount of experience) piaffe on a very light rein (yes, I'm bragging LOL!) under my avatar (under Koty) if anyone wants to see - my IE9 is acting up again and I can't add pics at the moment.

What is the purpose of all of this chit chat? LOL - I think all of the one-on-one time/day to day messing with the younger horses really pays off - especially if you know you are going to keep them for yourself. :wink:


----------



## kctop72

He's a very pretty boy CC.. I completely agree about playing with the babies. I like to play with Apache but my hubby is like what are you doing???? He drives me crazy sometimes because he wants to do everything which is good but he procrastinates sooooo bad.


----------



## clippityclop

thanks! I think they are so much more fun to ride when they develop these personalities -you get these fun ones that really interact with you and become 'pets'. LOL! The old vet I boarded with when I was a teenager used to cuss me something awful for 'playing' with my horses....but mine always came when I called them from the bottom 100 acres...I never had to walk down there with a halter and a bucket of grain to lure them up like he did. So there!!:wink: haha!


----------



## buckysadventures

*Hi, Texas Friends*

I am actually from MD, but my best friend is attempting to ride his horse from DE to CA. He is currently in TX and loving it. The people are amazing and friendly and helpful. I think he may end up staying in TX a little longer than planned. We have started posting his story on a facebook site called Bucky's Adventures. He is a great guy with lots of knowledge of history, poetry, literature, but not that horse savy. I know, so why ride a horse. Well, that's all part of his dream??? I am just reaching out to anyone in Texas who can lend a friendly hand. Really all I am looking for is a place for him to tie up his horse at night so he can sleep in a safer location than along a highway. Or a round pen or stall that the horse can stay in while he camps next to the barn, etc. It is just nice to have a place every so often to sleep a little more soundly, charge a cell phone, and rest the horse safely. He is traveling along the Rt 290. I think he will go south of the Austin area and pick up 10 around there. We have written a great book about his first ride with his poems and a really inspirational story of hope which we are currently trying to publish. We hope to write part two about this part of his trip and the places he will see and people he will meet. I put one of his poems in another section on this forum called "Ode to a Horse" which was about the horse, Rocky, he rode during the first ride. Shout out if anyone is in the area and wants to say hi or check us out on facebook Bucky's Adventures. Thanks, Kelly


----------



## kctop72

Where is he at? I may not be in the right area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## buckysadventures

*ride across america*

He is currently in Hempstead area. We are looking for any stops west of Hempstead around Rt 290 or as he gets close to Austin, south of the city and then near Rt. 10 going further west in Texas. We had some saddle adjustments to make, so he stayed in Hempstead for couple days to get that all worked out, but he should be back on the road again Monday. 

He chose to ride a horse that he rescued, which is some Arabian cross. He has been trail riding him for past year and he has a lot endurance, but he is a small horse and we couldn't pack too much weight on him to carry supplies. Less supplies means camping in more developed areas so he can go buy food or what he needs when he needs it. He may have to get a pack horse further west, but for right now its just him and his horse and a few supplies. LOL. He has stayed with people in Tomball and Hempstead who would also give reference that he a great guy. I think he doing some work around farm for people in Hempstead. LOL 
Some of his story started on Huckleberrys Tack Facebook page in Hempstead and I got Bucky's Adventures on Facebook. Thanks for any help or suggestions on places to camp.


----------



## kctop72

Unfortunately I'm not in that area nor do i know anything about it but wish him the best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Friday Texas Peeps!


----------



## kctop72

Yes and what a wonderful Friday it is!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRiggs

Hello Friday.


----------



## Kayella

This weather is amazing! Can you believe it's turning Fall already? The year's gone by so fast. I swear if I don't ride this weekend I'm going to beat myself up!

Yesterday I actually got Henny to trot in hand a couple times. Granted, I was jogging allll the way on the end of the lunge line, but it's a start! And when I was picking out his back hooves, he took that as a great opportunity to poop. So I'm crouching back there cleaning his hooves out with poop plopping on the ground and his tail waving around over my head :lol:


----------



## DRiggs

How sweet you're bonding with him Kay. Don't you just love the smell of horse poop in the morning.


----------



## Kayella

Oh it's just great. Apparently picking out hooves is very relaxing to him.


----------



## kctop72

I so love teaching the babies new things. It's so much easier than an adult!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My friends husband is a farrier, he had a big jack mule pee on him last week! lol


----------



## Kayella

LOL I'm going to count myself lucky Henny didn't feel THAT comfortable with me. 

I know what you mean KC! Henny is always so calm on willing to learn. I love teaching him something new whenever I can because he just takes everything in stride. He's already more well behaved than my pony!


----------



## clippityclop

Yall crack me up - I was trimming feet on a new horse once (I didn't know him very well, he didn't know me very well) and I was wearing one of those hair clips that hold all of your hair up in a twist - he was flicking his tail and low and behold, it got stuck in my clip.... we both froze - trying to decide who was going to make the first move! He was nervous and starting to get a little scared thinking I was holding his tail and I could only think of what I was going to look like with a huge bald patch on the middle of my head...I carefully just unclipped my hair and thankfully his tail and my hair just untwined and then he relaxed...I had to sit down and catch my breath after that one!

So don't wear clips in your hair while you trim green horses! LOL!


----------



## fkcb1988

Hey there Texas peeps!! I posted a thread titled "Equine Vet Tech in Texas *Question?*" Please read and if some has any knowledge to pass my way Id be greatly appreciative! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Done! That would be my profession!


----------



## kctop72

Good Saturday mornin to y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Good Saturday, everyone. Wanted to introduce myself here. I have 2 horses at the time. A 20 year old Arabian gelding, who's my good old man, and a young, green Thoroughbred mare. Very in your pocket personality, loves to learn and loves to get treats if she does really well.

I haven't lived in Texas for very long and have a question I hope y'all could help me with. I was looking for a trainer that could help me with my young mare. I am doing her training myself right now, and we are doing really well, but I would like to have someone more experienced with green horses I can turn to to check on our status and see what I'm doing right/wrong, what I'm missing and also put the first 2-3 rides on her. I still want to do most of the training, so am not looking to send her off somewhere for 60 days or anything. Ideally I would like someone to just check in with me in certain intervals and provide additional help (for example putting the first rides on her) when needed. I have searched the web, but everyone can sound great on the internet. I was wondering if I could get some recommendations from y'all on who is good and worth their money in the New Braunfels-Dripping Springs area. 

I would like to stick with English, but for now the basics are the same, so it's not a deal-breaker, it would just provide for more future potential, as I am not interested in barrel racing, roping or such. Personal preference. 

As far as location goes, I currently do not have a trailer of my own, but could potentially borrow or at least rent a trailer. Therefore I would like to know whether the trainer would have me come to them, or if they would be willing to come to me. I know trainers differ in that respect, so it would be a good piece of information to know. Also, if you could give me an estimate of what cost per lesson I should expect to be normal range, I would appreciate that. From what I've seen the running rate is somewhere around $50/lesson. Is that about right? 

Sorry for the long post. Would appreciate any hints and tips I can get. Thank you!


----------



## Kiara

Oh, Kayella, I know how you feel. My young girl was falling asleep while I was working on her back feet yesterday. Big step for us. 

They do love to learn. It's so amazing to see things click in their head and them being proud of themselves for doing something new right.


----------



## kctop72

It was a long day today.....getting things done around the house, shopping for a big cook out tomorrow and a playday in which my gaited boy did fabulous! Oh, not to mention, first turnout into the big pasture for our new girl, in which she was doing great when we checked on her tonight! So proud of her calm, level head


----------



## ArabBossMare

Hoping everyone is having a greet weekend! Found out this week that I'm going to be a GRANDMA!!! My daughter is preggers and due in May... yes, I am already planning leadline outfits LOL


----------



## kctop72

Good Sunday morning to everyone


----------



## DRiggs

Just got back from Brookland KOA.1st visit there. Really nice campground. Lots of trails same sandy areas, Up hill, down hills. water crossings. Lots of fun.


----------



## Kayella

Henny is five months old today! Still half a stallion, teehee. He is always just so well behaved. Getting bigger and darker every day!


----------



## fkcb1988

Good morning yall! :_(

I just saw the most horrible scene on the way to take my son to school. Right down the road an SUV hit a horse. I came up over the hill and saw an ambulance and a police car with lights on. They were on the other side of the road but I proceeded to slow down since other vehicles were having to come into my lane to go carefully by. Then I noticed something laying on the shoulder which I actually thought to be a person. Upon getting closer I realized it was a horse with a bright red halter on with everything on display. I had no control over my emotions. I clasped my hand over my mouth and began to ball. The SUVs front in was caved in and it had stuff all over it. Thank goodness my 5 yr old didnt see he was to busy looking at the ambulance. He was very concerned to way I was crying though. I tried to suck it up. Hes such a sweet caring boy cause when we got to his school he jumped out of the truck and started to do a little dancing jig cause he said it would make me laugh, which it did. 

I apologize for this being so heavy for this early in the day. I just had to tell people who would care. (My husband cared but called me a girl and said "you dont even know the horse." JERK Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

OMG - that is AWFUL...

The owners are not going to enjoy getting that phone call either - especially if it was a beloved horse or one of their kids' horses! :-( I hope the people who hit it are okay - that could be a lawsuit in itself.

There are a hundred kinds of 'not good' attached to that.....

UGH - my morning didn't go so great either - nearly got hit head on with my kids in the car on a gravel road - perpetrator(that's my NICE term for him) barely got control of his vehicle going around a gravel corner and missed me by inches - splattered us with gravel - we had to pull over and puke for 10 minutes (well, felt like it anyway)...the guy didn't even stop, just kept going at a high rate of speed.

I HOPE EVERYONE ELSE HAS A MUCH BETTER START OF THE WEEK!!!!!!:?


----------



## kctop72

That is horrible fkcb and glad yall are ok cc. So far so good here, just working away on a Monday morning! Just wish it wasn't my allergic season and i could breath a little better and wasn't sneezing all the time.....oh well, at least I'm alive and kicking!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I lost a horse to the road when I was in Jr. High. We had just moved back to Texas, from California. Dad dug out the cattle guard, and put the horses in the pasture. The mare walked across the cattle guard, got hit by a car, tore off one of her front legs, she walked back across to go "home" the highway patrol wouldn't shoot her because she was on private property, so dad had to do it. We had had her since she was weined off of her mother, and she was at least 5 yrs old then. He said it was like shooting one of his kids!  She lay down at the end of the driveway until the large animal disposal could take her away, for several day. I would not go to school, I couldn't walk by her everyday. My parents didn't make me either. 

We never depended on a cattle guard again after that!


----------



## clippityclop

Amazingly enough, I made it 20 years with horses before I had to put one of my own down. The crazy thing is, now all the horses I have are 9 years old - that means they will all be geriatric together - this will be quite an adventure! 

I will have to change my farm name to something along the lines of
"Retirement home for old Nags"....I'll have to specify that we don't take humans, of course - I have a neighbor who would offer up his wife in a heartbeat...

hahahaaa!!!


----------



## kctop72

Just thought I'd share a pretty picture (at least it is to me )


----------



## clippityclop

LOVE your longhorn! What a nice looking animal!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks but she's not mine. She's a pet of the land owner. He has 2 longhorns, a beefmaster and a cross that's only about 2 months old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Oh, I wanna share a cute picture too! Today marks me owning Henny for an entire month. WOOO! He finally trotted in hand on command yesterday. I am so proud of him.

"You haz treats?"









Why do my pictures never resize? Dumb photobucket!


----------



## clippityclop

I got to meet a pet longhorn once - quite intimidating until you got used to him -His quiet disposition and lumbering attitude made me really cautious. They are SO HUGE.


----------



## clippityclop

GIVE that sweet baby a kiss for me on that adorable little nose!


----------



## clippityclop

DRiggs said:


> Just got back from Brookland KOA.1st visit there. Really nice campground. Lots of trails same sandy areas, Up hill, down hills. water crossings. Lots of fun.


 
I had to look this up - Lake Sam Rayburn? Angelina National Forest area, right? If it is the place I thINK it is, I've only been there once. I remember it because there was a part of the trail that went by an old homestead and gravesite in the middle of nowhere in the woods - the graves were ancient old like from the late 1700's. You wouldn't even know there was a homesite there except for the fact that tulips grew in a big square shape that looked as if they bordered a large building at some point.

There also was a higher point that the trail went on that overlooked the lake. My horse actually did a double-take once the lake came into view because it was so wide. I remember my poor horse and I both had to quit the second day of our CTR because the prescribed burn (and smoldering areas left over around the trail) were so bad, we both started coughing and ended up with sore throats for a week afterwards. That place was beautiful!


----------



## DRiggs

Yes it is on Sam Rayburn. Down near the dam. Just north of Jasper. The trails were not groomed very well. It made for some cool off roading. I don't think they get to many people on them. The barn was wonderful, huge. Nicer then the cabin I stayed in. I did not see the lake from the trails. I wasn't looking. I would dif go back. I wanted to go to Ebeneezer park this week end but ended up at the KOA. Long haul from Baytown. 3 hours. It got pretty warm even in the woods. The horses were pretty tired at the end of the ride.


----------



## kctop72

Yes they are! Especially wben you're out there trying to get your horse and they have locked horns playing and the bull decides he wants to play with you too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

The coolest part about east TX is the Piney woods. Most of the time you don't have to have shoes. East TX and West TX are tied, in my book. They both offer something drastically different. I love the Bandera State Natural Area. We try to go at least once every 1-2 years and stay the weekend. I skip the shoes and go straight for easy boots since the place is nothing but rocks but low and behold there are views that will take your breath away. Plus the natural springs are GREAT to climb in with or without your horse to cool off. They offer trails for every level - very flat and basic to very challenging and technical. I take every green colt I start to that place for the boost of confidence it gives them.

There are group campsites there - some are primitive (with a barn and stalls at some sites) some have w/e hookups, too. There is a lodge that I've stayed at (sleeps like 12) and has a full furnished kitchen, bath - furniture, etc and is private with an arena and stalls/paddocks - that would be a GREAT group gathering place.

Something else to look into for our first initial gathering!

Anyone ever ridden up by the Llano Estacado area?


----------



## kctop72

Good Mornin y'all! Hope everyone has a gret day!. We had a good night of ground work last night. My Katy was yielding her hind quarters and working great! I took some new pics to try and tell the difference in her weight and muscle build up but I can't tell. Take a look and see if you see a difference in her after 1 month.

In August









Last Night









Thanks...


----------



## kctop72

Ok, 1 more picture to post. Little Miss Apache Moon standing tied, pretty as a picture!


----------



## DRiggs

Both your horses have Zombie eyes. I would check for zombie bit marks. Both are very pretty. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fkcb1988

clippityclop said:


> OMG - that is AWFUL...
> 
> The owners are not going to enjoy getting that phone call either - especially if it was a beloved horse or one of their kids' horses! :-( I hope the people who hit it are okay - that could be a lawsuit in itself.
> 
> There are a hundred kinds of 'not good' attached to that.....
> 
> UGH - my morning didn't go so great either - nearly got hit head on with my kids in the car on a gravel road - perpetrator(that's my NICE term for him) barely got control of his vehicle going around a gravel corner and missed me by inches - splattered us with gravel - we had to pull over and puke for 10 minutes (well, felt like it anyway)...the guy didn't even stop, just kept going at a high rate of speed.
> 
> I HOPE EVERYONE ELSE HAS A MUCH BETTER START OF THE WEEK!!!!!!:?


I hope your day was better after that! I would have been scared then ticked off. Glad yall were ok!!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks! It's that twinkle in their eye, but don't let that fool you, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

nuisance said:


> I lost a horse to the road when I was in Jr. High. We had just moved back to Texas, from California. Dad dug out the cattle guard, and put the horses in the pasture. The mare walked across the cattle guard, got hit by a car, tore off one of her front legs, she walked back across to go "home" the highway patrol wouldn't shoot her because she was on private property, so dad had to do it. We had had her since she was weined off of her mother, and she was at least 5 yrs old then. He said it was like shooting one of his kids!  She lay down at the end of the driveway until the large animal disposal could take her away, for several day. I would not go to school, I couldn't walk by her everyday. My parents didn't make me either.
> 
> We never depended on a cattle guard again after that!


 
Aww poor baby! Thats horrible. I couldnt handle seeing my own horse like that. I wasnt even able to contain myself and it wasnt even a horse I knew.


----------



## fkcb1988

Good afternoon Texas Friends! The wheather up here in my neck of the woods has been great the last two days. Its warm but has a great strong breeze. I thought yesterday would have been an amazing day to ride! I hope somebody rode! If your riding today....think of me lol


----------



## Kayella

I can see some definite improvement in both, KC! How old is the pinto?

Okay so I'm going to dress Henny up as a zombie football player in a costume contest at a show he's going to. I bought a head bumper to turn it into a helmet. Let me just say, Henny is so tolerant of all the things I put him through LOL. Am I a bad person for laughing at the stud nun? :lol:


----------



## kctop72

He is too cute Kay! My pinto is 14
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I LIVE! I feel like I haven't posted on any threads in forever. Gonna trim everyone today. My clever mare keeps escaping my pasture to go to the neighbor's. So we are going to refence the whole back of our pasture. Le sigh. I hate fence work.

Any news on the trail ride?


----------



## Kayella

Thanks, KC! Here's a slightly more flattering photo. Henny loves his Uncle Gully. 










14? I was kinda hoping her butt-highness was due to her still growing hehe. She's really pretty!


----------



## kctop72

Unfortunately not. She's been just a pleasure horse but I'm working on her topline and retraining her, ugh but she's starting to get it. I want to use her for sorting, she really likes cows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I think she'd be good for that! That big ol' butt will make it easy for her to pivot


----------



## kctop72

I hope so. She will turn and move right out from under you, if you're not careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

It's been a while since I've been on the forum! Sorry yalll! Did I miss anything in Texas ?


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday all ...

I'm crawfishing on the trailride. We have a confidence issue after DH was bucked off. I'm spending what time I can with Gunner .. doing ground work.... with the ultimate goal of DH being safer on him. DH seems less anxious to come out and ride now .. and I certainly don't think going back to groundwork is going to hurt.

I'm actually pretty confident on Gunner, and he doesn't give me any issues. But spending all this time with Gunner takes away from any time I have with Badger.. and he's greener than Gunner. ugh.

To top all that off, my dad's been less-than-compliant with his after surgery instructions and I spend alot of time dealing with that frustration. Next week DH and I are driving to FLA for 2 weeks .. at which time the boys will go over two weeks without a human touch .. ugh.

I just don't know.

Any words of wisdom??


----------



## Kayella

Boys will be boys, TG. They are just 2 after all. I would get ground work down SOLID and then venture into some light riding. I find that patience definitely helps. If Henny doesn't get something the first, we'll end on a good note and say, "Okay, we'll try this again tomorrow." Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## kctop72

So sorry tg. You've got alot going on. I'm sure you can get the boys manageable. Is he willing to go outside and help you with them? It may help his confidence as well, that is if he doesn't drive you nuts first, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

I went up to Ebenezer this past weekend. We had a terrific time but it was hotter than a son of a gun Saturday afternoon. OMG we nearly smuffocated (my son absolutely has a cow when I say that - it is my word for smothering and suffocating). The trails were as they always are...craggy and with roots and holes but that always makes for an interesting ride. 

DRiggs I had wondered if you had made it up there and I might have to try out the KOA. I love to try new trails. I made my reservations at Ebenezer for February and March with the Rockin' R Riders. We had quiet a group this past weekend and we actually went out in two groups this time.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you might want to find a trainer locally that can put a little more finesse into the colts.
I too have a 3 year old that is just broke. I ride him about 3 times a week but only for an hour.
After my daughters health scare i had not ridden him in a couple of months. He did crow hop a couple of times. He has not for a while.
sounds to me like your colts need a lot of wet blankets and may not fully entrusted you husband with their safety.
With arabians I think you learn this very early. they demand it from their owners and if they sense any hesitation the rodeo is on. LOL Shalom


----------



## DRiggs

Hey QOS, Could not get a site at EP and the motorhome was not up to date on stickers. KAO has cabins for 60 bucks and real nice stalls. Your right it was pretty warm up there. 
And smuffocated is a word. My feet smuffocate when they get hot in my boots.


----------



## texasgal

db .. so true. DH would try to lunge Gunner .. but Gunner would lunge DH .. *sigh* .... so he says "Oh, you wanna try?" .. I said "sure" .. Gunner didn't give me an ounce of trouble. So last time DH was out (we don't have the horses at home) I showed him how to lunge him properly, then I had him come into the circle, take the line and I exited the circle.. Gunner was fine.

DH wants to ride .. so when he goes out there, I usually have Gunner saddled, warmed up, bla bla bla ... so there is NO relationship between them, really.

I agree with the trainer, and if I could find someone to take him while we're gone, I will. If he were mine, it wouldn't be an issue ... but he's DH's. Then I've got to convince DH he needs lessons... lol ... another story.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I have update pics! So I've been trying to pack the pounds these mares for several months now. It's been pretty hard putting the pounds on, but last night I was looking at side by side pics and saw a lot more progress than I can see in person. The vet that boards with me said Abby is in good enough shape to start working her over ground poles (lunging) to help build some muscle. Woo! Sorry for the huge pics

Day 1 









Yesterday - (Yes, those feed buckets are way torn up. They were actually being thrown away, but horses decided to nose around in them. lol)









Roux at 3 months









Roux at 5 months


----------



## kctop72

Nice job ta, keep up the good work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

So glad you all are getting riding time in. I spent last weekend aggravating my already aggravated bursa under my achilles (sp?) tendon in my left foot. What was I doing? Clearing up a pig hunting trail along the creek ....

Most people go and sit on their patios at night to listen to the frogs or crickets, or maybe the occasional owl or coyote....but we hear pig squeals and snorts instead. As soon as the acorns started falling, here they come.

I did get to ride a TINY bit earlier this week - started putting the arab through some small jumping exercises. Of course my newly cleared pig hunting trail across fallen trees and ravines has a dual purpose  ...I wouldn't waste all of that energy and time (and pain) unless it was horse related in some form or fashion.

TG, sorry the DH isn't having that much fun. So glad that you are getting out and enjoying yourself, tho! What a vacation coming up. That sounds like a blast!

Looks like our trailriding date might need to be pushed to the spring time - LOL! Just remember the national forests are open to hunting in the fall and winter so if we don't go before then, we might be better off waiting until next season. UNLESS folks want to travel over to 7IL Ranch in Cat Springs - little higher price for camping, but not much - but they have showers, bathrooms, w/e hookups. Sandy footing, MILES of trail - no shoes needed- been there several times, lots of fun and trail maps. Are there any other areas not tied to the forest that could be a good middle point for all if we were to go late in the year?

Just more stuff to throw in the pile to think about.


----------



## DRiggs

I just realized most of you have Arabs . I have 1/4 horses. Can I still be part of this group? Or do I have to go shopping for another horse?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

DRiggs said:


> I just realized most of you have Arabs . I have 1/4 horses. Can I still be part of this group? Or do I have to go shopping for another horse?


I have no arabs. I have quarters too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Driggs we are in Texas where the QH developed and out number any other breed. We even have a liberal Jewish guy and a chicken murdering psycho as members. Not to mention the one with the duck suit. We don 't judge anyone except yankees and Okies. Oh and worst of all Aggies. we can overlook the fact that some mebers own inferior breeds. Shalom


----------



## DRiggs

Man some of you are up late on the computer. I thought I was the only one that did not have a life. Liberal chicken killers wow. I guess you do take all kinds. I feel much better about myself now. A little worried about the rest of you though. Did you say yankees? ah never mind. I do know a Aggie. Please don't hold it against me.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I am the nonexistant liberal in Texas as well. It is said we only come out every 100 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

That's why i love this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday everyone!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Everyone is welcome DRiggs! lol. I have and arab ... and two qhs. Maybe I'll create a survey of the most discussed things here so that everyone can know where everyone else stands.. lol.


----------



## texasgal

*Texas Thread Survey*

Do you live in Texas?

Are you male or female?

Do you own horses?

Do you own an Arabian?

Do you own a Quarter Horse?

Do you ride english or western?

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative?

What is your favorite college team?

What is your favorite NFL team?

Do you go to church/synagogue etc?

If yes, what kind of church?

Any additional information you think might be necessary...

lol


----------



## texasgal

*I'll start.*

*Texas Thread Survey

*Do you live in Texas? Yes.

Are you male or female? Female.

Do you own horses? Yes, 3

Do you own an Arabian? Yes, 1

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yes, 2

Do you ride english or western? Both, mostly western.

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? Conservative

What is your favorite college team? A&M .. go Aggies! (and Gators!)

What is your favorite NFL team? Dallas .. go Cowboys! (also Texans!)

Do you go to church/synagogue etc? Yes, church

If yes, what kind of church? Lone Star Cowboy church, Montgomery

Any additional information you think might be necessary...



Lol 
__________________


----------



## dbarabians

Driggs I do NOT murder chickens that is Texasgal. She is devious and cruel also the Chupacabre so watch your back. she bites when provocked or cornered.
I do live in Texas
I am a male
I do have horses 28 now so please shoot me if I evern think of taking another in.
I do have arabians, QH's and TB
I ride both english and western.
I am a liberal
I am Jewish so you can pretty well guess where I worship
I go to Temple Emanuel in Dallas
My favorite Team is the Longhorns.
The Cowboys are alright they need to fire the owner though
I am also way up here in North East texas so somebody need to move so my name is not the only one here in the region.
I am surrounded by knuckle dragging cavemen..... or so it seems at times. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Do you live in Texas? Yesm

Are you male or female? Chickie 

Do you own horses? Yup

Do you own an Arabian? No

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yessir

Do you ride english or western? Western

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? I don't care

What is your favorite college team? I don't care

What is your favorite NFL team? I don't care

Do you go to church/synagogue etc? No


Any additional information you think might be necessary...

I have the cutest horse in the history of horses. Fact.


----------



## clippityclop

HAHA - here is my stats:

I am female, I live in TX and until recently I've always had QH but now have an arab, a walker, a foxtrotter and a 1/2 welsh pony.

I have a gun, and a license to use it - that should be enough to determine my political stand point.

I do not care for football, and I think it is because I live in this maroon college town where it becomes overrun by crazy people that don't know how to drive every fall and on certain weekends. 

I have not been to church in a while (too many weekend projects) but I do appreciate the earth and being alive when I walk outside and admire the world every morning when I do chores.

I ride western and english, but the saddle usually stuck to my butt is my wintec dressage which I use for endurance, and yes I'm one of those brightly colored biothane tack fanactics who rides in Nikes and half chaps.

Extra info - I'm on a fitness kick right now to get healthy and have lost almost 15lbs so far and hubby has lost 20. Woo hoo!


----------



## DRiggs

Texas Thread Survey

Do you live in Texas?Yes Baytown

Are you male or female? Male but my wife is a female

Do you own horses?yes 5

Do you own an Arabian?no

Do you own a Quarter Horse?yes 4 and 1 walker who does not walk

Do you ride english or western? Western, I use a real saddle

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? Conservative

What is your favorite college team?none

What is your favorite NFL team?none

Do you go to church/synagogue etc?church

If yes, what kind of church? Catholic

Any additional information you think might be necessary...
I have the cutest and bestest grandkids in the whole wide world. You can see me and them in my pictures. Jordan 5 and Taylor 3 They live in Japan. Navy brats. They love to ride. I miss having them close. This is a great forum. Everyone makes you feel welcome.

Hey last night I had 2 carrots now I only have 1. Who stole my carrot?


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/page205/#ixzz27mCA0J8F


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Do you live in Texas? Yes I do! College Station area.

Are you male or female? Female.

Do you own horses? I own 4 horses and a donkey.

Do you own an Arabian? Nope. I do not.

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yes! I own one AQHA mare!

Do you ride english or western? I ride strictly western and always will. I am trying to get back in shape to start barrel racing again.

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? Definitely liberal.

What is your favorite college team? LSU Tigers! GEAUX TIGERS

What is your favorite NFL team? New Orleans Saints and now the Denver Broncos. Peyton is my all time favorite. I LOVE football.

Do you go to church/synagogue etc? No, I do not.

Any additional information you think might be necessary...
My foal was born the same day as Kayella's as well as the same day as one of our other good friend's foals. We consider them triplets. heeeee


----------



## kctop72

I guess it's my turn now....



> Do you live in Texas? Yes
> 
> Are you male or female? Female
> 
> Do you own horses? Yes
> 
> Do you own an Arabian? No
> 
> Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yes
> 
> Do you ride english or western? Western
> 
> Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? Conservative
> 
> What is your favorite college team? none
> 
> What is your favorite NFL team? Dallas
> 
> Do you go to church/synagogue etc? yes
> 
> If yes, what kind of church? Lone Star Cowboy Church of Nevada


Additional info, love my horses, family and God!


----------



## Kayella

The cutest triplets ever, Tori :wink: 

Can we all introduce our horses, now?! I'll start 

Here's Henny. 5 months, APHA QHxPaint. Looooves scratchies, and is always up my butt.









Here's Gulliver. 12 yr old grade. Possible Standardbred cross? Best babysitter ever, tolerates ponying the kids around so well.









And here is Bubba. 16 yr old rescue. Grade welsh pony. He's really skittish, even after 9 years of owning him. But he is an absolute goofball and WILL steal your peppermints.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Yay horsey intros!

Ok. Here is my part of the trio, Roux at 5 months old. He's getting so big so fast now! He's the sweetest little guy ever and is already showing awesome potential to be a sweet all-around horse.









This is Holly. She's my heart horse and will be turning 5 in March of 2013. I have trained her from the very start taking her from a pasture pony to a now green broke prospect. I love her so much. She's my partner in crime. =D



















This is Josey. Aprox. 13 years old and confirmed in foal for a very late 2012 or early 2013 foal. I have hopes that after baby comes, she'll be my next barrel horse. =D










And here is Abby. 7 years old and as sweet as she could be to humans. Quite the dominant little mare over other horses. She couldn't be more pleasant to work with. She is technically not mine yet, but will be this coming week! She is the mother of Roux.










And last but not least, here is the long ear, Ellie Mae.


----------



## DRiggs

http://www.horseforum.com/members/33456/album/my-horses-4799/my-boy-33026.jpg

hope this worked. This is my boy Diesel.


----------



## Kayella

Nice horse, DR! Is that your house in the back? I love it!


----------



## DRiggs

Nope the one on the right is my barn the one one the left is the house next door.


----------



## kctop72

Beautiful horses TA. I'm a sucker for the blue eyes!
This is Josey. Aprox. 13 years old and confirmed in foal for a very late 2012 or early 2013 foal. I have hopes that after baby comes, she'll be my next barrel horse. =D


----------



## nuisance

Do you live in Texas? Yes

Are you male or female? Female

Do you own horses? Two, both preggers, due end of May

Do you own an Arabian? Use to when we lived in California, brought one back to Texas with us, but he's in horsey Heaven

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yep

Do you ride english or western? Western

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative?A little of each, depends on the circumstance! lol

What is your favorite college team? College's have teams? lol

What is your favorite NFL team?Anyone but the Cowgirls

Do you go to church/synagogue etc?Not as much as I should

If yes, what kind of church? Church of God, May start going to the Cowboy Church in Wichita Falls.


----------



## QOS

I wil join in.

*Texas Thread Survey

*Do you live in Texas? southeast Texas on the Louisiana border

Are you male or female? Female

Do you own horses? Two

Do you own an Arabian? no but I board at an Arabian ranch so am surrounded by about 25 Arabians!

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Two geldings, Sarge and Biscuit

Do you ride english or western? Hubby rides Western I ride in an endurance saddle in the ugliest pants you have EVER seen

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? conservative
What is your favorite college team?

What is your favorite NFL team? is there such a thing?

Do you go to church/synagogue etc? yes

If yes, what kind of church? Seventh Day Adventist and occasionally the Cowboy Church were a riding buddy is the pastor

Any additional information you think might be necessary...
I ride as often as I can, love to track trails with my Garmin, am an endurance wannabe sissy, the mother of 3, grandmother of 2, am a wedding cake designer that supports my horses.


----------



## Sharpie

Texas Thread Survey

Do you live in Texas? Yep

Are you male or female? Female

Do you own horses? Yep

Do you own an Arabian? Not yet. Maybe in another 5-10 years.

Do you own a Quarter Horse? Yep

Do you ride english or western? English... sort of. Only because the saddle I have is english. It's english tack with jeans and ariats. Confuses the heck outta everyone.

Do you consider yourself Liberal or Conservative? Depends on if you're talking finance or social issues. And how you define 'liberal' and 'conservative' too. Let's just say I don't vote down a party ticket.

What is your favorite college team? WSU, Go COUGS!

What is your favorite NFL team? Is there such a thing? Umm... I watch baseball.

Do you go to church/synagogue etc? Nope, none of my faith anywhere nearby.

If yes, what kind of church? NA

Any additional information you think might be necessary... I WANT to go on the trail ride in November. However, most of my (local) friends are pretty sure I will be murdered by crazy internet maniacs who are trying to lure me to my doom when I mention it. Any advice? Yeah, I'm a grown up and can do what I want, but still. They also think I am going to die or be murdered/kidnapped when I ride out by myself, so there is a pattern.


----------



## clippityclop

Sharpie said:


> Any additional information you think might be necessary... I WANT to go on the trail ride in November. However, most of my (local) friends are pretty sure I will be murdered by crazy internet maniacs who are trying to lure me to my doom when I mention it. Any advice? Yeah, I'm a grown up and can do what I want, but still. They also think I am going to die or be murdered/kidnapped when I ride out by myself, so there is a pattern.


 

HAHAHAHAAA! Well, murdered or kidnapped by crazy internet maniacs -are these people pedestrians? - naaaaa -we are horse maniacs more than anything - did you explain to them it would be more like a homecoming rather than a vacation? HAHA!



WE GOT RAIN COMING - hope everyone gets good and soaked!


----------



## nuisance

Clippityclop summed it up well, said pretty much what I was going to say. We're horse people, no crazyness here!  

Raining here!


----------



## DRiggs

I just seeded and fertilized the front pasture last week. Perfect timing for the rain.


----------



## dbarabians

Sharpie only Texasgal is dangerous and only when she has taken the form of the chupacabre. then she has been known to devour her own offspring.
If you go and stay the night go packing some heat and flash it around all day to ensure she sees it.
almost assuredly she will pass your tent.
Any sweets left outside my also work Choc Chip cookies icecream cheap beer. Under no ncircumstances are you to bring ANY live chickens.
Nothing will deter her if you do. So sad but so true. Shalom


----------



## fkcb1988

****! You crack me up dbarabians!! 

Its been raining here off and on since yesterday afternoon! Yay! The older man across the street from me has got 3 big cuts this summer of his hay field. Its been growing still and with this rain I bet he'll get a 4th cut. 

Hes got alittle nice horse ranch so I bet he happy to get rain and hay.


----------



## kctop72

Yep been raining here since yesterday afternoon as well, nice soaking rain!!!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Rain rain rain. Means no doing much of anything but shoveling grain to the horses. Blah. I am very excited and nervous for the trail ride. Hoping I do not get bucked off at any point.


----------



## clippityclop

DRiggs said:


> I just seeded and fertilized the front pasture last week. Perfect timing for the rain.


I want to, but I'm waiting until mid October, or until the days aren't in the 90's anymore. Last two years I planted in September, my rye came up and died within weeks because we kept having a string of hot days.

This time I'm waiting and watch it bite me in the butt.


----------



## clippityclop

It's raining here too - lots and lots - since about 4 am. I even have proof!

:shock::lol:


----------



## Sharpie

Lots of rain here! Rained solid from about midnight till 7 am. Since then only off and on again sprinkles, but the four inch deep puddles have been sucked dry already and there's just mud, mud, and more mud now.


----------



## texasgal

Badger .. he's two:










Gunner, he's three:










Charm, my arab, is 16











And a picture of myself taken this morning after a nice chicken breakfast:


----------



## texasgal

I'm not that good at making movies, but here is a short clip of what I get to see every day when I go out and call the boys up for their morsels. As you can see, I don't really NEED to feed them, but it keeps them coming when they are called.


----------



## clippityclop

That is a nice video - especially all of the tall green grass!

That reminds me of a video I put on youtube a couple of years ago to keep in touch with my arab's previous owner (she loves him and so I send her updates from time to time). I had one guinea left out of a bunch that got picked off by coyotes and it attached itself to my arab. The poor horse - this bird bugged the h$ll out of him...of course, ***** got the bird eventually, so I know my horse is happy about that.


----------



## Kayella

Love the video, TG. Mine neigh impatiently to me LOL

Omg CC, that is hilarious!!

We're rebuilding the wash rack(yes in the rain) today, and Henny was my little helper! He followed me back and forth between the water buckets and wash rack. He's such a silly boy, he is most definitely an in your pocket baby!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Henny is going to be super easy to train - he's going to take to it all like it's just another way to play with mom!


----------



## Kayella

I hope so, CC! The only thing he is terrified of is fly spray lol. He's such a little wuss when it comes to that sound so I'm going to tackle that issue next.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

awww...the little guinea was so cute!!! Too bad the raccoons got her. Bless her heart, she was smart enough to know that horse = safety. She must have had legs of steel!
(hubby thinks guineas are the dumbest birds on the planet)


----------



## dbarabians

Nice horse CC and texasgal. It is indeed a small wprld kctop and i may have been at the same playday in june. I own property there and kept my stallion and a couple of horses through part of the time during winter last year. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I love all of these pictures of all of the horses. I am going to try to get some of mine up. Maybe I will go out and do the video thing that Txgal did - and maybe we should have a muddy horse contest because any pics I take will be filthy and I can make that an excuse not to do any grooming. LOL! Does anyone else have red clay at their house? It will take hours to get the clay dreadlocks out of my horse's manes. My gray horse has been grazing where there are purple berries. He has a purple smears all over him.


----------



## texasgal

Oh Badger is a pig! He loves to roll in the mud and leave mud clumps in his mane.. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Kayella

Guys. Guys. Guys! I'm dressing Henny up as a zombie football player in a costume contest in a couple weeks. Yesterday I fitted him for his jersey. I died. From laughing so hard. I swear to god, this boy puts up with EVERYTHING. He was so nice about putting it on, and then I walked him about 50 feet in it. I love this little boy so much, and I reminded him of that multiple times yesterday while he was giving me the death glare :lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ lol


----------



## QOS

So what day is the trail ride in November? I looked back several pages and I guess I have missed it every time. I have a very busy November with wedding cakes but you never know...it might be at the time I can go!


----------



## texasgal

We never set a date .. and in fact, I've backed out .. I think we are talking about spring. Of course, if you guys still want to go, it doesn't depend on me .. I was just the one pushing it early on.

My guys (including DH) just aren't ready and I don't want DH hurt.


----------



## clippityclop

We don't have a date yet - shall we make one?

Let's throw something out there - how about the second weekend in November? That would be 11/10/12 or?


----------



## Kayella

My boy isn't really ready, either. I'm working on fixing his feet, and we don't really have a truck or a trailer at this point :/


----------



## QOS

The only time I could perhaps make it would be the first weekend and that one is iffy and the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## nuisance

Or, for the trail ride, we can show up at the already scheduled trail ride there next weekend. And, it goes for a good cause. http://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/events/428883663790525/

Saddle Up For St. Jude, 10/13/12 starts at 9am. My friend and I are already planning on being there.


----------



## nuisance

Can't postpone it too late, the world IS ending 12/21/12 this year you know! lol


----------



## texasgal

I'll be in Florida on Oct 13 ... and the boys CERTAINLY won't be ready THAT early ... lol


----------



## kctop72

Nuisnace, i clicked on your link but it didn't find the event
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

The link should be the facebook event, for it.... let me see, it's on the North Texas Trail Riding

Event for North Texas Trail Rides · By Carla Nipper Tackett


SADDLE UP FOR ST JUDE



Saturday, October 13, 2012


9:00am



CR 2777, Valley View Park, LBJ Grasslands, Decatur, TX

Sponsored by the WISE COUNTY SHERIFF'S POSSE

Minimum Pledge of $25.00 per person

Sign up begins at 8:00am
Leave out at 9:00am
Return for lunch (Sponsored by the Wise County Sheriff's Posse Riding Club)
Ride out again after lunch

Donated items will be raffled and auctioned off!

If you have any questions or need more information, please contact:
Carla Tackett 940-390-9104
Cindy Stephens 940-427-4701
Wesley Bland 940-393-5233
 



*Directions from Decatur/Alvord: *
*Follow U.S. Highway 81/287 north 11 miles to intersection with FM 1655 in Alvord; turn right and go 8 miles and cross Montague County Line; go ½ mile and turn right on Roberts Road. Follow Roberts and turn left on CR 2690 for 1 mile and turn right on Parker Dairy Road at 100 yards; turn left on CR 2777 and follow to Valley View 1 mile on right.*
*Directions just from Decatur:*
*Follow FM 730 north from Decatur for 9 miles and turn left on CR 2461 (Cottonwood Cemetery Road); at the fork, turn right on CR 2560 for 6 miles and turn right on CR 2675 for 2 miles. Turn right on CR 2777 and follow for 1 mile to Valley View on right.*


----------



## nuisance

http://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/groups/234947526538807/
THIS IS THE LINK FOR NORTH TEXAS TRAIL RIDES PAGE, ON FACEBOOK, AND CLICK ON THEIR EVENTS 

(ASSUMING OF COURSE YOU HAVE FACEBOOK) OR I PRINTED THE INFO ABOVE


----------



## kctop72

Thanks^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

This gives me a good excuse to go on a trail ride, DH has been wanting to go to the Grasslands


----------



## nuisance

Your welcome. Hope to see you there!


----------



## clippityclop

If you guys want to go to Seahorse haven and camp and ride, I can probably go just about any time in November. Further out for me is iffy - but more do-able next spring. 

Everyone who thinks they can go should throw out a location they might like to try and let's see what works! If we do one, you know that we will no doubt do another and should be able to do a couple of rides in different places that will hopefully work out so that folks can go to at least one or the other if not both.


----------



## clippityclop

Man that topic about the person who's horse got padlocked in its stall so the owner couldn't take him because the barn owner claimed she owed her money actually upset me! WTF? JUST TRY THAT ONCE IN TEXAS loser - I still don't know why she didn't just go with some big tough friends to keep the BO at bay - if she tried physcial assault - and just cut the lock and take her horse? Really.


----------



## texasgal

I did that once .. BO put her tractor within inches of the stall door so I couldn't open the door. We attached our truck to the front axle of the tractor and ... um ... MOOVED it ... just far enough to walk the horse through the door.. left them a nice note and never heard from them again....

OH, and I left her a check for the days I was there that month ... nice, huh?


----------



## Sharpie

I'm planning to go up to Bandera the weekend of the 20th this month. Any chance of seeing any of you folks out there? Not sure if it's a TETRA event (with associated fee) or just something some friends around here organized, but it should be fun.


----------



## stephenc

Thanks for the Texas post. I am in Kerr County, and my Tennessee Walker lives at my friends house with her 6 other horses. I am working on some training with both of us. I am looking for some friends to maybe ride with in this area. We plan on doing some ridding together, but I will probably ride more.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome stephens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Sharpie said:


> I'm planning to go up to Bandera the weekend of the 20th this month. Any chance of seeing any of you folks out there? Not sure if it's a TETRA event (with associated fee) or just something some friends around here organized, but it should be fun.


 
I'm VERY jealous - are you going to go geocaching while you are there?? There are some hidden at some very scenic points that are fantastic. I hope the water is flowing in the streams! That place is my favorite place to go camp with horses. The first time I ever went was in 1996 for a CTR (my very first CTR) and we won novice sweepstakes and best horse out of about 40 others in our division. I won on my QH who was 10 at the time, in a western saddle, and we kicked some booty. Of course, I never won another one after that....

Is this your first time to go? Or have you been before?


----------



## texasgal

I love geocaching in the hill country .... just sayin'.


----------



## QOS

my half sister in Georgia is big into geocaching. I make tracks on my Garmin and she is chasing geocaches. We laugh about it on Face Book. She and I were never raised together and I have actually only seen her twice when I was a child. We are surprised at how much we are alike. I will have to try out geocaching one day.


----------



## clippityclop

I think waiting until the spring time or even early summer for our group ride is a great idea. I have so many fall projects coming up that are taking up every weekend from now until February - too be honest, what a relief!

HOWEVER, I do live fairly close to the forest over here so it is easy to do a day trip - when I ride with my girlfriends, I meet them in the morning after I drop my big kid off at school, we ride until lunch, go eat then I get home around 2pm. If anyone wants to try to do something like that, just give me a holler. I can do Saturdays too, just have to work that one around hubby's schedule.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Tuesday morning y'all! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm very excited about going to the grasslands on the 13th, just hope something else doesn't come up and we don't get to go. That's what normally happens....but gonna stay positive


----------



## clippityclop

stephenc said:


> Thanks for the Texas post. I am in Kerr County, and my Tennessee Walker lives at my friends house with her 6 other horses. I am working on some training with both of us. I am looking for some friends to maybe ride with in this area. We plan on doing some ridding together, but I will probably ride more.


welcome stephenc! Nice to have another gaited horse person join the group!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Anyone want to come help put up an arena? lol!


----------



## texasgal

Crap! I rear-ended someone ... again ... this morning. What the heck is wrong with me???

*sigh*

I should just stick to riding horses......

*pout*


----------



## clippityclop

Hope you are ok - hope it isn't too expensive!

I washed and killed my ipod yesterday. Must be the way the moon and stars are aligned...


----------



## texasgal

I'm fine .. and it hardly even scratched her bumper but crushed in the front of my bumper ... DH is going to be livid. And we're supposed to drive the toyota to florida day after tomorrow. 

I'm afraid he'll make a big deal and want it all checked out .. bla bla bla ... there is nothing leaking or anything .. it appears to just be the bumper..


----------



## clippityclop

Glad it was nothing serious - you weren't texting while driving were you? JUST Kidding - hubby gives me a hard time about flipping songs on my ipod at red lights - he says it is the same as texting as driving - I argue that I'm still at a red light but that I will make an honest effort at flipping songs while I drive if it is so important to him because I want to live up to his expectations - I'll do anything for him I love him so much - I usually get smacked on the back of the head or pinched at this point....


----------



## texasgal

No .. and wasn't even on the phone ... lol. We were merging .. I thought she made her move .. I looked to the left to see when I could merge, when I looked back to the right, she had decided NOT to go afterall ... too late..


----------



## nuisance

TG, glad it wasn't worse than that! But, sorry it happened. Was going on a trail ride in Ringling, OK this weekend for Breast cancer, but, my friend and I are weinie-ing out, suppose to be low 50's and raining..... My Rheumatoid Arthritis makes me hurt when it's cold! But next weekend, even if it's snowing, going to the grasslands, for the St Jude ride! lol


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all! Tg, glad you are ok a.d i hope your day gets better CC my kids have done that but tbe got lucky it dried out. Nuisance, can't wait to go to the grasslands!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Off topic for our Texan bird people here - question -

Does anyone have experience with conures? I've been looking for a companion - or otherwise 'additional bird' to have around to be friends with my cockatoo (separate cages) for a couple of years (parakeets don't work - tried that). I care more about personality than anything, so I've passed up a bunch of birds. I'm not outright searching, but I do take the time to look at birds when I pass them by at stores, or wherever. Fell in LOVE last night with an adorable in-your-face 9 month old sun conure last night....been thinking seriously about him, but I hear they are SUPER loud - well, what is loud? Parakeets are loud - are they louder than parakeets? Parakeets won't shut up EVER and they will carry on all day. My cockatoo is vocal at certain times of the day, but that's it, and no big deal.

Anybody know about conures? I played with him for 30 minutes last night...super great with my older daughter - he likes to lay on his back and roll and go get toys and bring them to you. Would work great for the family and is a very hands on bird, down your shirt and going to sleep upside down. But constant on the hour every hour noise (like parakeets) is a deal breaker and youtube doesn't show me anything obnoxiously loud but the fact sheets on them warn of there volume. Any thoughts-opinions-experiences to share?


----------



## texasgal

Sun Conures are loud ... they might not be as FREQUENT as parakeets, but they are much MORE FREQUENT noise makers than a cockatoo ... and they are loud.

I mean like, shut your eyes and cringe kinda loud. Like, if there is another conure within 6 blocks, they are going to answer back and communicate all day ... loud.

The only conure louder is the Nanday .. omg.

And quakers are just obnoxious..

Greencheeks are probably the quietest .. but they aren't much bigger than a parakeet..

(I've had and loved them all ... lol ... not anymore.)


----------



## Sharpie

No, no geocaching for me... haven't figured out what GPS/HR monitor I want to buy. Nor do I have the funds for that 'extra' right now since I'm just getting past the sting of buying my brand new horse trailer!

Sun conures are MUCH louder than budgies, but quieter than cockatoos. They are absurdly, painfully high pitched though. Some are not very noisy and only make their ear-shattering screams a couple of times a day, others learn to scream constantly for attention. That said, if you can handle a 'too, a sunnie shouldn't bee too tough for you.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Early cool morning Texans!! I'm going to the barn and in a great mood!! I think I'll ride my mare again today bareback. FINALLY got a saddle and it will be here next week!! Yaaay for getting enough business to buy a saddle!

Btw, October is Breast Cancer Awareness month and I have several breast cancer awareness tack items I am making for sale! Check it out in my tack thread! =)


----------



## clippityclop

CONGRATs on the new saddle thirteen! And HOORAY sharpie for the new trailer!

I'm still waiting for a new ipod to fall out of the sky....

Texasgal, have fun in Florida!


----------



## texasgal

Thanks, cc. DH didn't kill me when I told him about the truck .. but he hasn't seen it yet .. eeeeeek!

I'll have as much fun as I can while taking care of my mother in the beginning stages of dementia, and my dad who just had a total knee replacement.

It helps to have a sense of humour in my family .. and we do:

My brother:


----------



## kctop72

Well Happy Friday my Texas Horse Friends!!!! 

Ok, off horse topic but it's Homecoming for my Senior and we've been making mums all week...She is all excited about their game tonight then a dance I remember my high school homecomings, there were different but I went to a 5A school and my kids are in a 3A. Definitely some pros and cons there but happy where they are. Last week, we played a school in Ft. Worth and my son wigged out when he had to go thru a metal detector to get into the stadium (not to mention put his pocket knife back in the truck)!


----------



## texasgal

Off to Fla today ... Stressed. DH being a butt ... he's already headed to the house .. which means I won't have ANY time after I get out of here to be at home alone before we leave ...

I want to stop by and get my eyes on the horses before I leave too ....

I'll be in touch..


----------



## kctop72

Y'all have a safe trip tg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Good afternoon yall!

Since I am horseless I dont get the pleasure of seeing frisky horses playing in the early morning anymore BUT today I got a real treat. My boys, dogs and myself go out every morning and sit on the porch which faces a small horse ranch thats across the street. Well this morning 3 of the horses were going crazy running and kicking. They were throwing their heads about while running in circles. It was so cute and rather peacful to watch. My dog Riley sat there the whole time all perked up. Great way to start the day....well until my boys began to fight over who got the ride the bike lol


----------



## clippityclop

Well I've been outside all day cutting down trees and harvesting the wood (while slow cooking a pot of charro beans on the stove at the same time -YUM!) and that cool front (not really cold) blew in - how nice! Tomorrow I might even have to put on a jacket when I go out for round two.


----------



## texasgal

In fla ... it was a long tiring 24 hours!


----------



## sarahver

Hello to my fellow Texas buddies, it's been a while since I have posted here! I have a situation I am wondering if any of you might be able to help me with...

Due to work and time constraints, I'm looking to re-home my beautiful TB mare. It looks like I will be working O/S for some time next year, and I'm pushed to the max for time at the moment, I'm just not doing her justice any more.

She's about 16hh, 9 years old, papered, sweet temperament, can be nervous in new environments but couldn't throw a buck to save herself. When she does play up, she mostly does a jig on the spot/sideways. Calms with calm riding.

All I want for her is a good home. If it is someone I am familiar with, or can provide good references, she's yours if you want her. Alternatively, if you know of someone that wants a nice TB mare and you can vouch that it would be a good home, let me know. I'm not in a rush, I don't have specific deadline, I just want to know that she can find a home that will love her as much as I do.

PM me for details, we're located in Austin. Here's a few pics, and some threads I have started about her in the past:

Beginnings in 2010:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/bobbie-my-ottb-before-after-finally-67600/

Preparing for first dressage show:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/progress-bobbie-my-ottb-74299/

Realising I want to keep her:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/story-how-project-horse-became-personal-81438/

So, let me know your thoughts. She's UTD on shots, worming, coggins and is not shod. Sound barefoot for light work and soft trails.

Loves trails, did I mention that? As long as she's leading :wink:


----------



## oh vair oh

I wish I could take her, but my mom would kill me ):


So I've been told it's getting a bit chilly in north Texas...
Lily is already acting a fool. Just ordered her a pink blankie for the cold nights


----------



## texasgal

Sleep ... a crucial and satisfying ending to an exhausting non stop 1100 mile journey ... feeling human again!


----------



## clippityclop

Well is it warm in Florida?

It is cold here - well, cold enough that my nose and earlobes are freezing even tho I'm wearing a hoodie, and I have a fire in the firepit on the patio going outside next to where we are building a new firewood shed. Just to let mother nature know how upset I am about not having sunshine today, I am showing my defiance by continuing to wear flip flops while I work (altho I think I am losing the battle).

I am NOT a cold weather bird. Glad you made it safe and sound TG! Hopefully you have sunshine.


----------



## dbarabians

It is 50* outside and feeling like Jan instead Oct. I am not q winter person either and next week we will most likely be in the mid 90's. Wow I live this Texas weather. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Loved the weather today and the horses were having a fit to get out. The ones that just trot off showed their stuff today....it was a beautiful sight!


----------



## nuisance

It has been cold and overcast all weekend, drizzled rain a bit yesterday. Was suppose to go to the Breast Cancer ride in Ringling, but luckily they postponed it due to rain..... Was going to weinie out! This saturday, goingto the grasslands for St Jude, suppose to be 80, but 20% chance of rain... rain is ok at 80°!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Well my horse is out for a little while. One of my boarder's horse attacked, literally attacked her (picture a stallion), biting her on the back several times leaving marks that look like a cougar attack. Grrrrrr. She's not terribly hurt, just lacerated in a few spots, so she'll be rather sore until she's all healed up. Poor girl. She's so sweet and this mare is a HORROR. I don't really know what to do. 

I feel I should ask the girl to find a new pasture board situation, but I know she is in a tight spot. I isolate the mare, but that leads to her literally throwing herself against my barn and screaming like a stallion the whole time. Ughhhhhh


----------



## nuisance

My mare's pregnant hormones are working overtime, real testy with the other mares. I brought my bosses horse home to ride while my horse's hoof healed, and the other's arthritis is too bad to ride. She was in season, my mare acted like a stud horse, not trying to mount, acted like she was teasing her, you never heard the squeeling. Wasn't winking, just the new mare was. She's brow beating the other 2 over the food. have 3 places to feed them, they all end up at the same feeder, but she has to try some out of each one before she settles down into hers! Hope it gets better over the next 7 months!


----------



## kctop72

So sorry TA, hope she heals up good and quick! Is the other mare normally that aggressive? I can understand a moody day, cause we all have them but don't think I can handle another horse hurting mine on a regular basis.

The cold weather over the weekend threw the horses for a loop! DH's horse kicked him and all he was getting ready to do was lunge her. This from a 12 yr old horse that has never kicked anyone. They were really feeling their oats!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## dbarabians

KC I too had a handful with my stallion because of the cold spell. We went for a ride and you would have thought we were the royal Lippizzaner prancing ,trotting in place, chafing at the bit to go faster and faster.
It was fun though. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Nothing that exciting in my neck of the woods - thank goodness!


----------



## texasgal

ThirteenAcres said:


> Well my horse is out for a little while. One of my boarder's horse attacked, literally attacked her (picture a stallion), biting her on the back several times leaving marks that look like a cougar attack. Grrrrrr. She's not terribly hurt, just lacerated in a few spots, so she'll be rather sore until she's all healed up. Poor girl. She's so sweet and this mare is a HORROR. I don't really know what to do.
> 
> I feel I should ask the girl to find a new pasture board situation, but I know she is in a tight spot. I isolate the mare, but that leads to her literally throwing herself against my barn and screaming like a stallion the whole time. Ughhhhhh


OMG ... "That" mare???

I couldn't handle that!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

THAT mare. I'm at my wits end with it. I threw her in the back of my barn. Half because I was half scared she was rabid the way she attacked 

She's only that aggressive when in heat. And I mean she's a TERROR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I had a mare exactly like that when she was in heat.
Sent her to 3 trainers and vets . They told me to keep her bred.
Not that it is going to help you any. good luck. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, Drizzling rain , weather said best chance will be Saturday, but I have a trailride in the Grasslands Saturday!!! Weather there only said about 20% chance, so hopefully it will hold off, but suppose to be high 80's, so a little rain won't hurt.

Nothing new in my world, how about ya'lls?


----------



## dbarabians

I am thinking about going to the grasslands this fall or next year to get my stallion in shape. Are there some hotels and a place to corral the horses overnight? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> I am thinking about going to the grasslands this fall or next year to get my stallion in shape. Are there some hotels and a place to corral the horses overnight? Shalom


 
The grasslands, are just outside (west) of Decatur, and I bet there are hotels there, but can't tell you for sure. I'll check out if they have cabins to rent, that way, you can be there with your horse.

Damned city folk! Pitch a tent, sleep in the truck, clean out and put a cot in the trailer! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Don't forget the good ol' trashcan in a bucket and a bag of unscented babywipes can give you a better spit bath than a litter of puppies after a fried chicken picnic!


----------



## dbarabians

My poeple once spent 40 years in the desert. That was enough for me.
I truly think that a Motel 6 is roughing it. I demand electricity and running water, a bed, and some form of entertainment.
I also probably live in a more rural area than you do. I did spend a lot of time though in the CITY and if I could find a few acres in the middle of downtown Dallas to keep my horses just right outside my door i would. LOL Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I married a city boy... but I'm getting him countryfied! We just moved out of town, on 19 acres, he got him a new tractor. Says he feels like a little boy in a new sandbox! lol. Garden is plowed. There was a ditch going across part of the pasture, it's almost filled in. Grass is mowed. I have to tell him to quit mowing, We will need that grass this winter! But, neighbor has square bales of hay for $6, getting 25 bales this weekend.


----------



## clippityclop

Both of my parents grew up on farms and raised their own food from animal to plant, and sold the rest. They both hated it and couldn't get away from it fast enough. Fast forward a few decades and the last kid they decide to have ends up being a little girl with horse fever. They just gave in and made it easy on themselves and didn't even try to argue with me. LOL! Now here I am on my own little ranch with critters and veggies that I eat and sometimes sell and my oldest thinks we are CRAZY. I have visions of her going to college at NYU and getting some fancy condo there after she writes her first million dollar novel and then forgetting about her horse crazy mom down here in Texas...LOL! She does not give a FLIP about country life, or horses. I wonder if my husband cheated on me and where did she come from? But then I have to remember I'm the one who gave birth to her...LOL!


----------



## texasgal

dba .... Grasslands Bed n Barn, Decatur, Texas

and apparently you can access grasslands trails from their place .... bed and barn ... lobe the concept ...


----------



## nuisance

CC, my daughter is the same way! She moved to DFW as fast as she could! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Well this fall the paint pony is going to get a rude awakening from his 2-3 year vacation that he's had. Going to burn a little fat off of his rear and put him to work - my little one is old enough to start lead-lining so the adventure will begin! I really hope this one gets the horse bug - it sure would be nice if just one of my girls wants to ride with mommy - besides, if the youngest decides she likes endurance, what a great way for me to get into it full-time again. After all, we will be doing it because she wants to, not me (wink wink) and hubby won't be able to say no to that...:wink::wink:


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> My poeple once spent 40 years in the desert. That was enough for me.
> I truly think that a Motel 6 is roughing it. I demand electricity and running water, a bed, and some form of entertainment.
> I also probably live in a more rural area than you do. I did spend a lot of time though in the CITY and if I could find a few acres in the middle of downtown Dallas to keep my horses just right outside my door i would. LOL Shalom


What a wuss...:rofl:


----------



## nuisance

KC, you still going to try to go to the Grasslands tomorrow for the St Jude trail ride? I'll be there! Can't wait


----------



## dbarabians

Wow my like response worked. Not on the political threads though. I am truly starting to think that our friend Faceman is responsible. I can't even like the post of his that I agree with on them. they are kind of rare but het it happens.
Faceman I do enjoy being the brunt of your jokes. They all seem to make me laugh.
Texasgal i will definetly look into the B&B at the grasslands. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Unfortunately no:/.......as always, somethings come up and can't go:/ 

I hope you have a great time nuisance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Are they serving Bevo steaks in Dallas tonight??? 

Makes me sooooo sorry I'm not in Texas tonight ....


*snicker*


----------



## hisangelonly

Anyone live near cleburne, whitney, or joshua? I need some coaching in english.


----------



## dbarabians

Bevo is immortal and would never be served as an entree. didn't see the game i was at the VA after a client took his life this morning due to the stress and complication of PTSD. He was an Iraqi vetern and only 23.
I was taking care of paperwork in dallas and did not see any of the game. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

UGH another fun start of the week in college town - we live at the end of a private road (easement shared by several properties there) and one of the property owners recently put in several rent houses on his property and filled them with college kids. Every season when new ones come and old ones go, we end up with a MESS of crap to deal with from these morons. I could go on with a HUGE post of things they've done (from cock fighting to tresspassing and stealing) but I think I'd kill over from anxiety of rehashing it all...

today was nothing new - I came back home midday to find a target in the middle of our road and a passle of college students practicing their archery and shooting arrows towards the horse pasture and private property on the other side...having to tresspass to retrieve their arrows that went astray....the neighbor had her horses locked up in her driveway/front yard - I don't know if that was intentional, or not.

being that we live in the country, there are no rules or laws for a private easment without filing $$$$ in a civil suit - the land owner doesn't care - and lives around the corner on another section of the same property but accessible by a county road, so he doesn't have to use the easment .... so his renters now out number the actual property owners who have legal rights to the easement and USED to maintain the road out of our own pocket (rock is expensive and so is the equipment to build and maintain it - but we've all given up on that now)...

his wife is so embarassed by what her husband has done and is miserable because of the loss of friendships she had had for years prior to this - if you try to ask her about it or tell her about what is going on, she says that she has nothing to do with that - it isn't her problem nor will it ever be....LOL...that is so funny - her name is on the property and the houses.

Does anyone know of a website where people can post stupid actions of others? I would love to know what it is...I should set up my game cam in my neighbor's pasture right across from these particular troublesome folks and post it online...

so hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## hisangelonly

That website would be in my favorites haha. I live in the middle of nowhere and ppl are just as ignorant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Tuesday y'all! Did anybody else see that beautiful sunrise this morning????


----------



## hisangelonly

I woke up a little late so no 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

db- Awww Thats sad to hear about your client. So young!

Clippity- Will the police not do anything about the college kids do stupid stuff? Id be ticked off too.


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Bevo is immortal and would never be served as an entree. didn't see the game i was at the VA after a client took his life this morning due to the stress and complication of PTSD. He was an Iraqi vetern and only 23.
> I was taking care of paperwork in dallas and did not see any of the game. Shalom


curious.... I've seen shows recently, on post war veterans, with PTSD. They are sent/given/prescribed... therapy with horses. The horses tend to calm them and help with their problem (for better words). Have you ever done anything like that? Use your horses for treatment?


----------



## clippityclop

nope - nothing can be done without lawyers and lots of cash - that's what the lawyers told us....

I SAW THE SUNRISE!! Everything was about 50 shades of pink from light to dark rose thru the trees with a little touch of yellow/orange/red in the center coming up way off in the distance...quite the pretty picture!

Just got back from Conroe - it was raining when we got done eating lunch, and rained on us all the way back to home and still is! Looks like I won't have to water plants for awhile - so there's a nice break in my evening chore load. My two mountain bred horses are starting to get a bit fuzzy. I hope we don't have any more 90+ degree days.:wink:


----------



## ThirteenAcres

3 pages back, people?? Come on, Texans! Let's keep our territory marked on that front page!

What's everyone up to?

At Thirteen Acres we are beginning to clean up and get ready for winter. Have a lot of projects, so if anyone wants to come out, we might have a beer and bbq work day! Anyone wanna come to Navasota? Overnight horses are welcome. I have 5 stalls and two pastures.


----------



## kctop72

Hey TA....it's been busy but not sure where the days have gone!!! I did get to ride last night Getting ready for the last playday on Saturday (at least for this series). The weeks almost over thank goodness.

Everybody is getting their winter coats and we're trying to get our last big haul of hay before spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kailiejaykiss

Fellow Texan HERE! 

Wonderin' what the price everybody is paying for hay (alfalfa)

Winter is about to hit so I know prices will sky rocket so I'm stocking up!!
Right now (west texas) Midland-Odessa area...I'm paying $17 for 3-strand which is about 120-145 lbs...

Can you say stock up--I only have two horses so it shouldn't be so bad but still!!


----------



## fkcb1988

TA- Your in Navasota?! Awsome my dad and step mom live there and so does my uncle and his family. Hopefully if its our plan we will be joining yall down there. Can you tell me about Navasota. Ive been doing alot of research on the Blue Capital of TX and the schools.


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon... by 1 minute.... As soon as Doc is done with the patient he's in with, I'm outta here.... Police found a dead body less than a tenth of a mile north of my house!!!!! Don't know any particulars... guess I won't be riding outon the roads thru the country for awhile!


----------



## kctop72

Yikes! That would creep me out nuisance. How did the trail ride last weekend?

it's Friday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Yikes it right! Wow :shock: I wonder what happened. If you do go riding Id be packin some heat! Id end up looking like Neo from the Matrix lol


----------



## kctop72

Cc.....you ok dow therd in college station?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Good here, altho from the looks of things, you'd think TAMU was a huge ant pile and somebody kicked it....all of the students were clearing out from all directions...

All major intersections near campus are almost at a standstill - you'd think it was Houston at 5 o'clock on a Friday afternoon.

there is an estimated 100,000 people showing up for the LSU game here this weekend. I'm going to make sure I have everything I need to avoid having to go out again until Monday..YUKKKKKK FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## nuisance

Looks like the body had been there awhile. They don't know how long. Too decomposed to even tell if male or female.... Makes me feel some safer, but not alot! lol

Ride went great! Didn't rain until we were headed home. Their turn out was low, probablly because the treat of rain. I'll go again. With or without a group. Here's a link to my photo album of the ride. You don't have to have FB to view it (or so I'm told) St Jude Trail Ride | Facebook


----------



## ThirteenAcres

fkcb1988 said:


> TA- Your in Navasota?! Awsome my dad and step mom live there and so does my uncle and his family. Hopefully if its our plan we will be joining yall down there. Can you tell me about Navasota. Ive been doing alot of research on the Blue Capital of TX and the schools.


Yes, my barn is in Navasota. I can't tell you much because I don't get out much in the area to do anything that isn't horse related. So I'm a bit unhelpful on that.

So we at Thirteen Acres have done some growing and shrinking and a bit more growing again. I've decided to adopt a mare (fingers crossed) that is suitable for the little ones to ride. She seems to be the perfect match and my daughter has declared her name will be Apple. Haha


----------



## fkcb1988

Nuisance- Lol why were they switching horses? I love your comment about your tummy. Haha It really isnt bad but they comments funny.

TA- Oh so I guess thats why it says Bryan TX for your location. Do you at least know if the lay of the land is pretty/ treey or more open small trees? Im a tree person. Like I said my dad lives there but Ive never been to his house. He stays 98% of the time in Madisonville since he runs a ranch up there. We visit him there and my whole family comes up when we got down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

WHAT DOES DH MEAN? Ive be trying to guess but Ive come up with Dumb Husband, Divorced Husband, Domestic Husband, Damned Husband, Darling Husband etc. None of which Im sure is correct 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Home .... sweeeeeeet home.


----------



## nuisance

DH can mean all of the above. Or dear. Mine is ideally for **** head!lol

The were switching horses just to be silly


----------



## clippityclop

I think the D stands for Dear - so it could be dear hubby or dear daughter except in the case of DA which means something else...LOL!

Man you should have seen the traffic on Hwy 6 heading out of town (south) this saturday morn....we left about 6 am to head to bobcat of Houston to pick up one of our skidsteers there for maintenance (of course they told us they would be open for the pickup and were closed up solid WHAT A PAIN IN THE REAR to haul our huge trailer there and back for nothing) but the headlights were thick and both lanes were heavy all the way as we passed Navasota heading to Hemstead, and then we went all the way down 290 to Jones Road and it was SO PACKED - back at the turn off from 290 north bound to hwy 6 was at a dead standstill!

CRAzy....it was so crowded, we came back home thru magnolia and the renaissance festival traffic which was small cakes compared to that mess coming in for the game...

but wasn't the weather great! What a beautiful day - hope you all were out there doing something to get some of that great vitamin D!!!


----------



## fkcb1988

:rofl::rofl:


nuisance said:


> DH can mean all of the above. Or dear. Mine is ideally for **** head!lol
> 
> The were switching horses just to be silly


****! Thank you for telling me that cause now Im going to read that instead of Dear Husband!! But that works too  ahaha


----------



## fkcb1988

CC- You going to make me guess on DA?! Lol jk 

Texasgal- Welcome home!!


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - at least I didn't say it outloud like SOME people here.... hahaha!

Whad everyone do this weekend? I had to go read the book that all of my friends were talking about - I read pretty fast, so I read it over the weekend...now I won't be so clueless when everyone is giggling and talking about certain parts...I know you all have heard about it ... 50 shades of grey... VEry interesting, but not quite the shock factor they made it out to be, well not this day and age with all of the crazy stuff you run across online. Anyone else read that? People fuss over Harry Potter and this makes the NYT best seller list? LOL!:razz:


----------



## zynaal

Heyla Texans, I'm in Lubbock county.. unfortunate enough to live in town, no horses, just friends  5 dogs and 2 cats though! 

So do I count as West, NW, or High Plains? I hear all three here.


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. Howdy Texas peeps!! What's been going on?

I'm finally back and somewhat caught up so can spend some time on my favorite HF thread! lol.

First things first ... update the member list. See ya in a bit!


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add royalhkay, Momo, stephenc, zynaal.*

**LIST YOUR STATS IF YOU WANT ON THE LIST*

Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
Red Raiders - Lubbock County , Lubbock
zynaal - Lubbock County
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Diegosmom - Collin County
Duren -Johnson County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
MySissyGirl - North Texas
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Alyssaane - Montgomery County
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
Darander - Montgomery County - The Woodlands
DRiggs - Chambers - Beach City
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Jlondon - Montgomery County - Magnolia
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
Barrie001 - Bastrop County - Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Dnabbody - Williamson County - Leander
HippieCowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
royalhkay - Austin Area
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
Texasreb - Travis County(?) - Near Austin
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
TinyTexasCowgirl - Freestone County - 
Tlfc - Central Texas
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
stephenc - Kerr County 
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
El Paso - El paso County - El Paso
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Mfed58 - Cameron County - Harlingen
Schulzs89 - Nueces County - Corpus Christi
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston



*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 
Ink - May be moving to Dallas.
Momo - in Ms .. husband in Baytown.



















1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## texasgal

*Updated to add the forgotten fkcb1988 -- so sorry!

*LIST YOUR STATS IF YOU WANT ON THE LIST*

Welcome! *

*If I've forgotten anyone, pm me!*


*1. High Plains*
Red Raiders - Lubbock County , Lubbock
Zynaal - Lubbock County
*2. Northwest*
ArabBossMare - Wichita County
LovesMyDunnBoy - Taylor County - Abilene
Nuisance - Wichita County - Wichita Falls
*3. Metroplex*
Diegosmom - Collin County
Duren -Johnson County
fkcb1988 - Parker County
Hisangelonly - Johnson County
HorseMom1025 - Collin County
Kctop72 - Collin County
MySissyGirl - North Texas
Outnabout - Tarrant County
Palogal - Ellis county
PineMountDakota - Tarrant County
Stormylass - Dallas area
TexasAndi - Tarrant county
Tia And Pretty - Grayson County
*4. Upper East*
Dbarabians - Lamar County - Paris
*5. Southeast*
Gigem88 - Orange County
QOS - Jefferson County
TexasBlaze - Shelby County
*6. Gulf Coast*
Alyssaane - Montgomery County
Bigbayboy - Brazoria County
Darander - Montgomery County - The Woodlands
DRiggs - Chambers - Beach City
EmilyLovesHorses - Harris County - Houston
Endiku - Harris County - Houston
Jlondon - Montgomery County - Magnolia
Kayella - Harris County
Lonestar22 - Brazoria County
Texasgal - Montgomery County - Montgomery
Tiffrmcoy - Montgomery County - Conroe
*7. Central*
Armydogs - Bell County - Killeen
Barrie001 - Bastrop County - Smithville
Clippityclop - Central Texas
Country Boy - Blanco County - Johnson City
Dnabbody - Williamson County - Leander
HippieCowgirl - Hays County - Manchaca
Royalhkay - Austin Area
Tejas - Hays County - Austin area - Kyle
TexanFreedom - Williamson County - Florence/Andice/Briggs
Texasreb - Travis County(?) - Near Austin
ThirteenAcres - Brazos County/Grimes County
TinyTexasCowgirl - Freestone County - 
Tlfc - Central Texas
*8. Upper South*
BarrelBunny - Gonzales County
StephanieMills - Bexar County - San Antonio
Stephenc - Kerr County 
WyldBlu - Guadalupe County, Sequin area
*9. West*
*10. Upper Rio Grande*
El Paso - El paso County - El Paso
Houston - El Paso County - El Paso
*11. Lower South*
Mfed58 - Cameron County - Harlingen
Schulzs89 - Nueces County - Corpus Christi
Sharpie - Nueces County - Corpus Christi Bay area

*Displaced Texans*
DriftingShadow - Montgomery County
Roperchick
ThursdayNext - Harris County - Houston



*Honorary Texans*
Faceman - Mrs. Face from Houston 
Ink - May be moving to Dallas.
Momo - in Ms .. husband in Baytown.



















1. High Plains
2. Northwest
3. Metroplex
4. Upper East
5. Southeast
6. Gulf Coast
7. Central
8. Upper South
9. West
10. Upper Rio Grande
11. Lower South


----------



## buckysadventures

*Bucky's Adventures on FB is making it through Texas*

WE have found soooo many wonderful people in Texas. We started in Tomball and headed west on 290. We turned north on 87 and are now headed to Big Spring. We have met barrel racers, ropers, and cut cattle. We have stayed at haunted forts, campgrounds, bed and breakfasts, with a taxidermist, with saddle makers (The Coat's Family), and lots of other great people. Texas has been wonderful.


----------



## kctop72

^^Sounds awesome! Some of those places I would like to go to but have no idea where...the haunted fort would be so cool! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## buckysadventures

*Touring Texas*

Fort Concho was in San Angelo. Has all these haunted stories. The one about the little girl laughing and keeping my friend awake is true. Spotted Pony Ranch was in Fredericksburg. He was there for Octoberfest. Wine tasting, etc. but the place is a bed and breakfast and has horse boarding. That was real nice. Hot tub in room, etc. He has made friends with Huckleberry Tack in Waller. They helped us with girth change and finding some friends to house the horse. South Texas Tack was near Giddings and they helped us find friends to stay with also. Coat's Saddlery was in Wall near San Angelo and they housed him for couple days and helped with a new saddle pad. He cut cattle at a ranch in Mason. Has really been great time. He headed north on 87 now to Big Spring, Ackerly, Lamesa, Welch, Brownsfield, Tokio and Plains and then into New Mexico if anyone near there. Thanks, kelly


----------



## zynaal

I wonder if he'll come thru Lubbock? It sounds like hes cutting off below us tho, on 87 at Lamesa, and heading west.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Wednesday morning Texas Peeps!

Just wanted to share a few pics of the part of my tFlorida trip that was beautiful and enjoyable! Dad is doing really well and I'm so proud of how he has worked and recovered from his total knee replacement!










Cocoa Beach









Shadows in the sand, Cocoa Beach









Me, Cocoa Beach Pier









My Brother and My Husband









Mom, me, Dad









Me, Gibson Inn, Appalacicola - on our way back home.









Shrimp boats, Appalacicola


















Destin, FL









Destin, FL


----------



## kctop72

Looks like y'all had a great time. Love those white sandy beaches!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

And my manatee pics ... I just love love love these peace little (big) critters...


----------



## nuisance

Worked with my mare for an hour and a half yesterday, getting her in the trailer. when I got her a yr+ ago, it took 6 months to get her in the stock trailer. Now, I have a two horse, so she was scared to death. She tried to go in at first, then it was no go. So I put her pasture buddy in, and with just a little coaxing, she went right in. Went in and out several times, with pasture buddy in there. Then put buddy up, put her in and out several more times with no problem.... then closed one door, and she went right on in and out. Going to keep working with her on it. She HATES little places. Vet told me he could tell from her mannerisms, she was beat in a stall before. There is no forcing this horse to do anything. If I do, it's back to square one. Have to take her back to vet within next few weeks to let him look at her hoof, make sure that coffin bone is healed/healing good. hopefully I can start riding her again soon. But, no pushing that either!


----------



## clippityclop

TG, I am LOVIN' those gorgeous pics.


----------



## Endiku

Hello guys and Happy Thurseday to you!

I'm afraid I need your help. When walking my wobblers dog (Connor) yesterday, two stray dogs followed me home. One is a bit thin but otherwise fine, but the other is EXTREMELY emanciated. I've never seen a dog as thin as this guy except for on TV. All of our area shelters are full except one, and they would only give him one week before euthenizing him (which I realize is still better than living like this but I'm doing what I can to home him myself first). We cannot take him, as we're already caring for another foster as well as our three dogs- one having severe health problems that takes all of my time and energy. 

Are any of you able to take in an emanciated Pit Bull? He's probably 30 lbs undenrweight. I'm feeding him in tiny increments right now to re-adapt him to food. I realize that his breed is not well loved, but he's an absolute babe. I wouldnt trust him with young kids just because I only met him yesterday, but he is very people friendly and appears to be submissive with other dogs (he let the other stray control him when they were eating and I actually had to hold it away from him). He has a typical 'belt' collar for a pitbull that is literally hanging off of him so he's obviously had it on him for a long time. Its zip tied on but I'll try to remove it once I get him another. Please, pass the word on facebook,twitter, to friends...anything! This poor baby needs a chance! He has no microchip and is not neutered.

We're calling him Robbie. I have him listed on several sites but the more the better!





































There is also the other stray, not in critical condition- but slightly thin and more wary of people. I won him over with some food but he doesnt like to be touched much. I think he's had very little socialization. He also has a slight stiffness so I'm wondering if he's older.

He's most likely some sort of lab mix


----------



## dbarabians

ENDIKU i wish I had the time but will make some calls.
I have 2 pit bulls one is so gentle and docile the is the best dog I have ever known. My niece got him as a 6 week old ouppy and I got her as a 15 yo pregnant teenager after her father died. Zeus loves for the horses to cahse him and they all lick and lie next to him.
Good Luck. Like I said i will make a couple of calls.
Texasgal nice pictures and I LOVE the INN. I don't swim but that long porch would make me want to stay a couple of nights. Glad that you ahd a great time. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

My family is wary around him but honestly he seems much sweeter than even my dogs are with strangers. He was trying to climb in my lap this morning and follow me inside! ( I cant let him, unfortunately. I dont know if he's sick or wormy and have other inside dogs) Please do make those phone calls, it would be such a shame for him to spend months in a cage and possibly never get out again.


----------



## kctop72

Hope all is well y'all! I was cleaning stalls last night and noticed alog of white coming in on our little filly! Gonna clean her up good tonight and take some more pics. She looks so much bigger now but maybe it's just my eyes playing tricks on me. Maybe y'all can tell a difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

I'm so glad everyone is finding the time to play with their horses! I'm too busy with my garden, harvesting dead trees around the place, and beginning the installation of a new bathroom. Just trying to get lots of projects done while there is no chance of heatstroke. We did a bunch of shredding last weekend, and now we are about to tear up the ground and plant rye. About the only thing I do with my horses right now is trim feet, brush off the large chunks of dirt, and watch them get fat.:wink:


----------



## Kayella

KC, Henny is growing too! He went through a growth spurt this week. He was 11.2 hh, but I've yet to measure him again. He's getting so tall! My baby isn't much of a baby any more ):


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling Kay. Apache was 12.2 and I'm gonna measure her again tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop i should send some of my female jewish friends to your place to show you how to avoid all that manual labour and still get it done. Lessons are free of course. this they would insist upoun because their husbands might think if you do all this stuff then they can too.

Endiku where do you live? I know someone who may be interested in the dog. they are here in Lamar county. Not saying they can but the wife is "working" on the husband. showed her the picture of the skinny dog.
I won't see her until early next week. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

dbararabians- thank you so much for doing this. Unfortunately, we're all the way down here in Katy, near Houston. Rough estimate, I'd say we're about five hours from where you are... :/

HOWEVER. Surely there is someone between us, maybe even two or three someones, that would be willing to help transport this poor dear up there? I can go as far as huntsville or conroe easily- perhaps someone lives between Huntsville and Tyler, then Tyler and Paris?

Otherwise, we are also taking a family vacation during the week of Thanksgiving (we're leaving on the 16th I believe, so about 3 weeks away) to Missouri, and pass through Ft. Worth/ Dallas Area. I believe we go through or very near Arlington. That is very easily 3/4 of the distance between Houston and Lamar though its a bit out of the way...maybe someone could meet us the rest of the 1-2 hours or so?

I've called 2 more rescues and emailed 4 more, but still none will take him. I am willing to 'go the extra mile' for this little guy if your friend can get her husband to agree


----------



## Endiku

Ok, just looked at our locations list. There are four people between Dallas and Lamar alone. Giegosmom, Horsemom1025, and Kctop72 are all in Collin County, closer to Dallas. Tia and Pretty is near Grayson, closer to Lamar. There are even more between here in Houston and Lamar. Surely something could be worked out.


----------



## dbarabians

She is a client of mine who is a veteran with PTSD.
Arlington is not a problem if they say yes i will be in Dallas on a regular basis.
Is the dog fixed? .
since my youngest daughter was unable to attend school for her masters and she is back on MY payroll. Not complaining after her health scare. ONLY to her though. dont want her to get too comfortable ya know.
she can pick the dog up if they dicide to take him.
Keep your fingers crossed. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Endiku I work in Dallas a couple of days a week at the VA hospital and own land in Collin county near kctop. She lives in the rich part of course and therefore would never associate with me.
As long as we do not enlist Texasgal until she is cleared of all charges concerning Earl and there is no full moon to transform her into the chupacabre. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

My family corrected me, we actually go through Dallas, not Arlington- so that would actually be perfect if this lady wants the dog.

No, he is not neutered. I would get him neutered myself but he's so emanciated right now that I dont think that he would be in good enough condition even in three weeks to be neutered. Hopefully by then I can atleast get him in stable conditon though, with 5-10 pounds on him. I'm going to the vet tomorrow to get some high-quality food for him. Right now he's just eating my daschund mix's purina food.

My family is not crazy about bringing him on a 7-8 hour car trip with us (we're taking five people and a pomeranian in the van xD) but are willing to work with me to save this guys life. Just let me know what the family decides. Do they have any dog experience? He's very sweet and I think he'll be a great dog, but he IS a pit bull, and they do need training to be kept 'nice.' Someone who has had big dogs before or who can have him professionally trained would be optimal. Ofcourse, right now thats just a petty detail. After all, its his life that is on the line.


----------



## Endiku

Change of plans, I was JUST called by a very good friend who has a lot of experience with pit bulls (his recently died and he wants another) and he's willing to take him. Thank you SO much for your help though, dbarabian- we almost had something there!

I do hope that this works out, Robbie is a beautiful boy.


----------



## dbarabians

His being a pit is the one draw back. they also rent a house so will need to see about a deposit or any restrictions.
I cannot call or visit one of my clients and she only has the numbedr for the office I use for sessions. I will be in Dallas tommorrow for a Stand Down for homeless veterans at the Dallas VA.
There were over a 1,000 in line last year before the VA even opened to access help. they are expecting hundreds more this year.
Like i said keep your fingers crossed.
This dog will help her with her recovery.
PTSD Post Traumatic Stress Disorder is sometimes crippling emotionally and destroys the quality of life. I am getting excited about it. Shalom


----------



## Endiku

If she is still interested, we have another stray still that needs a home- Prince. He is not nearly as thin as Robbie, but thin. We believe he's a lab x chow mix- which would be better for restrictions as far as a house goes. Pits are often not welcome.

Prince is sweet but definitely cautious. He's probably going to need a bit of time to adjust to human life and I think he's a bit older. He's come a long ways already though, at first he refused to let us even within 10 feet of him. Now we can pet his head, neck, and back. He's a bit dog agressive though, so I'd keep him by himself until he adapts.

He's a beautiful boy! I could possibly do the same arrangement with him.



















As for PTSD, I feel for her. My grandfather has PTSD after being in the Veitnam war, and has never been mentally 'stable.' His cats help him though, just as a dog might help her.


----------



## dbarabians

Pets are wonderful and have ahealing effect on people.
I am going to insist that as I told Missy May Keep the fact to yourself. Might be out of a job if everyone walked around happy. I enjoy myb standard of living too well. LOL
Glad he found a home. You keep up the good work. Bet this wont be the last STRAY you take in.
From you post I can see the kindness you have.
Unlike Texasgal who would murder an innocent rooster and calmly continue with her wicked ways.. Hopefully she will repent of her evil ways and see the skittle coloured rainbows before its too late. Or she eats it. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I would like to challenge the term "innocent" ... and Earl was NOT murdered! I wasn't even in the state at the time, but from what I understand he met a most unfortunate end .. colliding with that bullet during yet another one of his blind rages. Tragic .. truly tragic.....


----------



## kctop72

Dba you are too funny! I would love to help, if it was needed. I have a very good friend that is a dog trainer and specializes in aggressive dogs including pits and criminal dogs. Prince looks like a stray that wondered up to our barn over a year ago and his only problem is he likes to pee on everything and everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal Earls "rage" as you call it was the result of the ugly hens he was forced to have "relations" with.
In the future to keep any and all roosters happy and contented may I suggest that you ensure a comely flock of females that any avian male would be proud to "connect with".
that or sprinkle his feed with viagara to encourage him to overlook the inferior flock he has been provided. 
Disclaimer...... I do not know this works from any personal experience of my own. I just heard that viagara does indeed overcome ugly quite well.
Most males have 2 brains and one usually overrides the other. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

** really curious how dba knows the comeliness or uncomeliness of said flock and that viagra will make them prettier..**

Oh and my current rooster is perfectly content with the "ugly" hens ... his standards must be lower .. as is his height .. he's overall not a very smart rooster either.

I call him Donald.

*wink*


----------



## dbarabians

"Donald" needs to be very wary and pay close attention to any erratic behaviour on the part of his owner.
I only know about the viagara thing from experiece I mean heresay. So Ive been told. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhh HEARSAY ... mmm hmmm ....


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal since it takes 45 minutes for the blue pill to kick in my attention span is NOT that long. and since 45 minutes equals an hour counseling session the other 3 minutes isnt worth it. LOl No i meant 3 hours. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

*grin*


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Good morning fellow Texans! What is on the agenda this weekend??


----------



## Kayella

Omg, TG and DB, y'all crack me up. Keep an eye out for any side effects, DB :wink:


----------



## texasgal

^^ Some of them can last up to 4 hours ... seek medical attention ... *snicker*


----------



## kctop72

Friday night football! Going to watch my nephew play tomorrow more hay, stall work, my great nieces 1st bday party then church activities (weather permitting). Gonna have an ATV rodeo, stick horse races for the kids then fun and games til we get tired!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Or, there is always Cialis, that is ready for you up to 36 hrs!!! lol

When my son was about 16, he told me "God only gave men enought blood to run one head at a time" 

If poor Earl was "forced" why did all the hens have feather loss from him holding them down? HHHMMMMM????? lol


----------



## nuisance

Glasses For Chickens - The Pioneer Way

TG, to bad Earl didn't know about these, he may have been in a happier place! Has a cute little video at the end to explain.


----------



## texasgal

I must set some people straight ... 

It's not the HENS that were ugly ... I have very pretty hens...


----------



## Endiku

Thantyou DB, I am very glad that he has found a forever home as well.

As for him not being the last, I can guarentee that you're right  in fact...he isn't the first either. More like the 23rd XD

Over the past five years or so we've found/nursed back to health, and rehomed 10 cats, 6 dogs (including the two new guys), a rabbit, a chicken (on our suburban street of all things!), a parakeet, and a whole tub full of PREGNANT hamsters that someone dumped on our door step >.>

there must be a neon sign saying "SUCKER LIVES HERE. LOOK PITIFUL AND THEY'LL FEED YOU AND LOVE YOU FOREVER"


----------



## clippityclop

I know how you feel - there are only two animals out of some 25 creatures (a dozen of them are chickens...LOL) that I actually paid money for...


----------



## clippityclop

You guys stay warm and dry. We got some serious rain here today - a big downpour this morning, and drizzle all day long. It feels like hunker down near a roaring fire type weather. But not me - I'm going to a 80's dress up Zumba party this eve, so I no doubt will be warm enough. I am trying to go Madonna/Lucky Star??!! Yes, I know, it is a bit much for a mother of a 13 yr old and a two yr old - what can I say? I had a very conservative childhood so I'm just now getting a chance to live it up. :lol::lol: So far so good - my oldest isn't too embarassed to be around me in public YET ....hahaha! But I think my days are numbered....


----------



## Endiku

haha, I love it ClippityClop! No serious rain here, but lots of cold drizzling. Hopefully it holds off...we have our last weekend of Pumpkin Patch (our annual fundraiser to provide hay over the winter at our non profit therapy center) tomorrow!

Everyone else- Are you doing any sort of costume parties/halloween dress up type things (or are your kids)? You should show me  I just love the costumes.

Here is mine. I'm a very typical range-bred, lives-in-a-barn Country Bumpkin! It even won me a prize of 'most Texan' at a party...$10 gift certificate to Panera Bread!

I'm sort of embarressed to admit that 95% of this costume is stuff that I wear regularely...but I got the overall dress at the Thrift store XD 5 buck costume, baby! 

its sideways, sorry!









but hey, its way better than LAST years...again, made from stuff around the house. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## clippityclop

HAHA! I love the overall skirt outfit the best! They don't make those anymore - not at least where I can find them long enough - the ones I do find are about 16 inches above my knee - that is too short for me!!

I have a pair of overalls I've been wearing for at least 15 years. The rest of the world doesn't know what they are missing! Overalls are essential to life.


----------



## Endiku

They are! Extremely comfortable and durable ;D

I'm pretty sure that the overall dress would be 16 inches above my knees if it were my size...I wear 12/14s in little girls (4'11, oh yeah xD) and this is a size 15 in womens XD but come on. They're overalls. Very adjustable!


----------



## dbarabians

endiku you look like your 12 in those pictures.
clippityclop yours made me have an 80's flashback.
allow me to confess if I saw a guy wear something in a video on MTV i probably had it.
Yes even the thriller suit and parachute pants. Lots of parachute pants and leather jeans in different colours. WTH was I thinking? Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

My parents wouldn't allow parachute pants of any kind, nor would they allow me to get the red leather (even fake leather for that matter) Michael Jackson jacket - or the pants with all of the zippers....

I had three older brothers who were hell raisers. I came along 11 years after the last one and after he moved out and I was the only one left, I guess they were determined to finally put their foot down and make sure I didn't turn out like they did...haha!

So now I'm scarred for life, dressing as Madonna and going to 80's parties with gray in my hair that wasn't dyed or painted in....:lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Maddonna definetly has some gray so whats the problem? she's still kicking it as the kids say.
Good day to go riding already have once got 2 more horses to ride.
theya re like the energizer bunny just want to keep going and going and going. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Completely agree dba.....definitely a perfect day for riding!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Yesterday me, my husband and our boys went out to my moms so the boys could to ride. The boys did excellent! They both rode by themselves bareback. They were so confident and listened perfectly to instructions. I am very proud! The weather felt great and we had an all around great day..... until my mom fell of her horse Big Boy and thought she broke a rib. Took her to the ER and they did xrays on her ribs and back. She had major spinal surgery in 2005 to reconstruct some vertebraes that almost severed her spinal cord and left her paralyzed for like six months. I say she is a robot from her neck to the middle of her back lol. So for that reason she wanted to make sure nothing was damaged. Thank God theres no broken rib and her robotic spine looks perfect. She however has a contusion by her ribs and is feeling like she actually broke it. Besides that it was a fun beautiful day!


----------



## clippityclop

EEEK! So glad there was no permanent damage!

I rode bareback this weekend, too! We must have gotten the same memo - but I didn't fall off, thank goodness. However, riding in baggy sweatpants was challenging. My trail in the back of the place crosses ravines and a couple of them are narrow enough to jump or walk thru, but because of the rain, we had to jump. It sure is hard to stay on the back of a horse when the layer between me and him was sliding all around....LOL! But it was fun.


----------



## Endiku

Dbar- XD every single person that I meet tells me that. I've even been pulled over by the police three times (yes, I keep track) for driving 'under age.' They never appologize for wasting my time either, after I pull out my license >.>

I actually _am_ fairly young though- definitely one of the youngest on the forum. I'm 16, and will be 17 in December 

As for the weather, isn't it gorgeous? All of my cart ponies were full of umph today and yesterday when I took them out. They haven't had a spring in their steps like this in months! I loved it.


----------



## fkcb1988

clippityclop said:


> EEEK! So glad there was no permanent damage!
> 
> I rode bareback this weekend, too! We must have gotten the same memo - but I didn't fall off, thank goodness. However, riding in baggy sweatpants was challenging. My trail in the back of the place crosses ravines and a couple of them are narrow enough to jump or walk thru, but because of the rain, we had to jump. It sure is hard to stay on the back of a horse when the layer between me and him was sliding all around....LOL! But it was fun.


We're very glad too especially my mom. She broke a rib in 95 from falling off my dads horse. She said she was sliding in the wet grass on her side then her shoulder caught a tire groove and her left shoulder blade hit her rib. It took her 3 months to function normally then a year to ride. So shes very happy she doesnt have to be out of the 'game'. Lol she was so mad at herself to the point of cussing her own self out.

Glad there was no falling on your end! Ive done loose sweat pants bareback before and scarred myself so I got on down. I was prego with my second son and was fine on level ground but we had a small tiny hill and I slid just enough to realize how stupid that idea was to begin with lol. Not pregnant I so would have stayed on and enjoyed the challenge.


----------



## dbarabians

Endiku be glad you look young. when i was an Officer in the US Air force people often mistook me for someones kid. i got carded to buy alcohol and go to any bar well into my 30's.
first time I didn't I got offended.
Cool custumes enjoy halloween.
Texasgal are you going as your alter ego the chupacabre or investing in a costume this year? LOL
By the way I had 5 chickens left on friday. NOW there are none. TEXASGAL can you provide an alibi? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Costume .. now there is an idea! Maybe I'll go as an ANGEL .. hehehe


----------



## kctop72

Yes, awesome costumes!!! My daughter went as an angel to our church's truck or treat on Saturday, everyone giggled...*snicker*

Finally was able to upload some more pics of Apache!! She has grown an inch, granted I measrured her correctly. She looks like she's posing for this pic!


I don't think she could have gotten her head any further into the bucket...

and here she is eatin her hay...she's got some dapples and not sure if you can see the white coming in around her head and neck..

She's spoiled rotten!!! Her new nick name is little fat girl but one of our boarders say no, she's just fluffy...what do y'all think?


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal an angel? I have seen your picture and you might be able to pull it off until an innocent chicken crossed your path.
You have the hair and smile already its the broom you would have to trade in for the wings that might be the problem.
Isn't everyone glad that we live in Texas with Sandy hitting the East Coast?
give me a tornado any day. I can dodge that. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely dba! Although my work system is very slow because of it, oh well....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I rode this weekend as well! Cept I had to emergency dismount and landed wonky. I'm going to the doctor today to figure out what's wrong. I'm thinking a torn ligament.


----------



## kctop72

So sorry to hear Kay, hope it gets better soon.

Ok, need some horsey advice, it may be a little long, sorry! As you all may know, I am re-training my pinto mare, starting with ground work which she is doing wonderfully at! Last night I was working on her standing still while mounting which she was doing ok with. I had her saddled but just her training halter on. DH completely freaked when he though I was going to be riding her with just the halter....she has a tendency to be a little hot headed when you first mount. He said he would ride her in the halter but didn't want me too, so I said ok, as long as you make her stand still. She did ok while he mounted, one step at a time and then she trotted off...One of the problems this mare has is she jacks her head up and opens her mount (tongue waving in the air) to get away from the bit but low and behold, she did the same thing with just the halter???? WTH, anyone have any suggestions or maybe a previous thread on here that could be helpful?


----------



## Kayella

It sounds like she's gotten into the habit of doing it, KC. Or she may be in pain somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I know its a bad habit but just didn't expect her to do it with just a halter on.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Have you tried teaching her to yield to pressure (poll, nose, mouth, shoulder, hindquarters) from the ground yet, kctop? With a mare like that, I'd start there and not get on her at all until she was quietly giving to pressure every time with all of those points. That way she understands how to get release from the pressure that you apply, and thus will not be strutting around like a giraffe trying to evade the bit.

You might also try some ground driving/lunging, first in a halter, then with a bit. I even ground drove my mare with both on but the reins attached to the halter at first, so that she realized that the bridle and bit were just another aid that did not hurt when she was behaving. Don't lunge her in a bit until you've taught her to yield to pressure though, and you might want to use a full cheek snaffle or atleast a half cheek in case she resists (NOT A CURB  but I'm sure you knew that) so she can't pull the bit through her mouth. Otherwise she'll yank your arm out.


----------



## nuisance

Went riding in Granite, OK this weekend. It's north of Altus, in the Quartz Mountain area. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!! Stimson Ride, 10/28/12 | Facebook

But... missed out on the afternoon ride. Had a blow out on trailer, about 5 miles from ride. One of our riding buddies picked us up and took us on up to the ride. At lunch, someone else was leaving, So I left horse there, and they gave me lift to trailer. after help from 3 other people, wheel kept rotating inside of tire when I tried to get the lug nuts off, 2 of us had to hold the wheel, while another worked the lug wrench. Local man stopped, he was going to give me his spare, but it didn;t fit. but, he called his friend who had a tire shop in town, about 10 miles south. He closed at noon (it was 2), but he happened to be at the shop, said come on down and he'd take care of me. So, we put a strap around the front axle, luckily it's a double axle trailer. and I limped into town. His tires were so much cheaper than I can get at home. I told him I wanted 4 of the. Fix the bad one, and throw the rest in the truck! I love small towns!


----------



## kctop72

Endiku, yes, we went back to the basics with yieldings, lunging, and i haven't been on her since i started it. She works grwat on the ground but ain't worth a darn when you get on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

My yellow horse does that - opens his mouth to spit out the imaginary bit when I take the halter off. I just contribute it to his character - he is very mouthy. He plays with toys, sticks, and he likes to lick people, and try to pull your shoes off your feet while you are standing in them - or turns around and bites you on the shin if you spend too much time talking to the neighbors while you are out riding....

The old vet that I used to board with when I was a teenager used to scold me endlessly for playing with my horses and encouraging that behavior -' horses aren't toys - they are for work!' he used to say....

and you know, come to think of it, he's right - they just hang out and eat hay, and I do all the work!


----------



## dbarabians

Is it me or does this hurricane make you glad you live in Texas? I know that many members live along the coast but I am so glad that the nearest beach is 10-12 hours away.

clipptyclop I want to donfess that everytime i see your avatar I WANT that bay horse. If he goes missing Texasgal stole him or better yet endiku because as innocent as she looks no jury is going to convict her.
And while Im riding I wont feel so guilty. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. DH was kinda scoffing the hurricane last night because of the less-than-impressive wind and the low category.

Its more the fact that sooo freakin' many people and businesses are there and that they aren't prepared for hurricanes like we are.

That much water, and more wind than they are used to ...

This morning I answered his "So how is the suuuuper storm this morning?" with

"Oh, the subways are flooded, Queens is burning down, the side of a building fell off in lower manhattan, a crane collapsed, a levy busted ..... not much"

Everyone has their own set of special circumstances ....


----------



## clippityclop

I agree - everyone has their own personal level of 'catastrophe'....and then hubby and I sometimes watch that show about the folks who live deep in Alaska and how hard it is for them just to find enough meat to eat to last them thru the winter - they actually CHOOSE to live that lifestyle - they would probably laugh at some of the hurricane stories you hear from the east coast...

DB, thanks for the compliment on my bay horse. He is a mighty fine animal and I enjoy him very much - he is very versatile, patient, calm and will try anything once - couldn't ask for a better equine brain to work with.

But I would not recommend sneaking over and taking him from me without my knowledge - I have a bander that I haven't used in awhile and I need to make sure it still works - however, the rubber bands are old and cracking so they might break and several attempts would have to be made to get one to stay on properly...:twisted::twisted::twisted::lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal did you read that she has a bander. so when sneaking over there be very quiet like you are when you attack innocent chickens. then call me and I will meet you with the trailer. Out of rubberband range of course.
Clipptiyclop now allow me to remind you that you LIVE in TEXAS. YOU CAN OWN A GUN. A bander sounds so yankee raises doubts about your origions. Can you supply us a copy of your Birth Cerificate? As long as it reads anywhere south of the Mason Dixon line we promise not to laugh.
If it says Oklahoma leave the state immediately. Just drop the horse off as you drive out and no harm will befall you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

CC .. thanks for offering to loan me the bander when I come steal your horse for dba ... I'll let you know how the bander works and how dba reacts .. will return it to you when I 'rescue' your horse from dba and return him safely to your barn ..

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians

OK TEXASGAL WHY YOU GOTTA OUT ME LIKE THAT?
We had an agreement now I am devasted and will have to make other arrangements. Get the Bander though. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

****.....y'all are too much!!!!!!! Can't even get zny work done darn it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I was all for ya, dba, until she offered the bander ... THAT I just couldn't resist ... I'm just not sure how I'm going to hold you down and video tape at the same time ... heheheh


----------



## Kayella

I'll video tape! I have a pretty dang fancy camera 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Oh yes! Why I never thought of black mail - those photos would make great conversation pieces to be passed around...

db, I am a natural born Texan, and I do have a gun - but guns are SOOOO boring! Don't worry - I've banded many a baby goat - but I've never banded mature goats - I think the directions mentioned that it wasn't a good idea for some reason or other but I'm one of those people who like to learn how/why things are the way they are by personal experience. Sometimes you just have to throw the written directions to the wind and go for it....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kctop72

ok, Ido have to take dba's side on this, it is a very nice looking bay horse!!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## texasgal

(*Din't meen ta skeer ya 'way dba*)


----------



## dbarabians

Yall aint right. You just aint right.
No man is going to allow anyone near the jewels. That area is like Fort Knox you gotta have written permission to access the area and while there you are monitored constantly. One suspect move and your out of there. No second chances. Unles you are a 18 YO male then any moving living breathing 2 legged female that shows interest gets a free pass. For a lifetime. Well 2 minutes anyway. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

This is my bay horse's sire:
*Besson Carol

They are in New Ulm. Anyone ever been out there or laid eyes on the place/horses? or know anything about them?

Here is his dam in this video:





I don't know dittly about arab blood lines - so I'm a bit ignorant! The pictures sure look pretty tho. Heck, their hair and makeup look better than mine! LOL!!


----------



## kctop72

Is yours egyptian bred CC? I have a friend who has a polish bred and he is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## clippityclop

He is Egyptian- he is also 15hh and not as dainty as some Egyptians are - at least the E's I've seen are narrow, incredibly small-boned and around 14-14.2. He's a good, decent riding size for a light to medium weight rider, or a western saddle no bigger than 16" or english 17" - he has the typical short back and proud posture. I just don't have very much experience with arabians - my first horses and for many many years were quarter horses - only over the most recent years have I slowly changed/tried out other breeds.


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop I would give my left you know what to get a breeding to that stallion and here you have a foal by him and don't know waht you have?
He is eygptian and polish a great cross. He is related to almost everyone of my horses on both sides of his pedigree
Except the QH's and the TB's of course.
You hit arabian bloodline jackpot when you got him.
I have several Eygptian arabians and only one is really the tall thin type. She has a very refined typey head and is a granddaughter of The Desparado. We are going to train her for englsh events she has very long legs. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

So which horses in his line are the polish horses? I wish there was a listing somewhere that said who was what - I have looked and looked and maybe i just don't know what I'm looking at? LOL!!


----------



## clippityclop

Luck-chance-fate-i don't know - I don't question the ways of the Gods..LOL!

He's had two owners - the first being the original purchaser - bought him in WA, had him trained as a three yr old and this being her very first horse ever, and getting into it as an adult, she settled on a quiet quarter horse after having him for only three years. She left him with a friend of mine here as a 6 yr old, and my friend (60 and prefers a quiet gaited horse) gave him to me the first time I inquired about him when I saw him in her pasture. The only thing wrong with him was that he hadn't been exposed to much, but was the most obedient horse I've ever known. 

His first owner said his breeder sold him as 'pet quality' because his head wasn't 'typey' enough to take him to Scottsdale, basically. You can tell by looking at him overall that he is quality, like you could any well-bred horse - but when it comes to the fancy names, I get lost. 

Yes, he is truly a once-in-a-lifetime jewel to find....I would be stupid to not recognize that. He is a completely different animal now after the three years I've put into him with his technical trail training and dressage - I think that if either one of him rode him now, they'd want him back! LOL!


----------



## dbarabians

His two granddams are polish. They are by Gdansk and Aladdin. Ali Jamal is nothing to sneeze at.
Whoever said you horses head is not typey enough needs his brain transplanted back to the monkey he got it from.
Sadly he might no have won a halter class due to the extreme heads theya re breeding for these days but you could probably clean up at regionals and local shows. That head has nothing to do with performance anyway and I would be very proud to have bred one that looks that good myself.
My horses except for 2 of them all have the Ruminja Ali and 
Bask blood. My stallion is closely related to your horses sire Ruminaji ALI Bask and Aladdin are all his great grandsires. Great horse you have enjoy him. If you dont I will try to. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

(CC is getting out the rotting rubber bands right now just in case........)


----------



## texasgal

CC .. he seemed so opposed to the banding thing, however he was WILLING to give his "left you-know-what" up so quickly ...

Be careful .. there must be something wrong with the left one...

hehehe


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I am 53 it is not like I need that left you know what. No more children for me they are too ungrateful and demanding cost too much and take too long to leave the nest.
Been there done that and survived without going to jail. Almost went a couple of times but reason kicked in. Calmed down, came back n the room then kept telling myself you look to good to go to jail you will have to marry BUBBA. Then handled the problem. I am not that patient now. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

TG! Quick hide! History channel's "MonsterQuest" is looking for the Texas Chupacabra!!!


Oh, wait, never mind, it was made in 2008. Your safe! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Well I can tell you this - girl children are way more expensive than boy children. Mine are 13 and almost three and they have more outfits to wear than I do! I think that boys eventually do end up costing just as much - but it happens later on - the cost gets passed to their future wife - new boats, 4 wheelers, jet skis - hunting leases -GUNS LOTS OF GUNS - monster 4Wheel drive - and then they always want newer, bigger better and are always trading up...


----------



## kctop72

So true cc!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I do not think any boy or male for what its worth will ever cost as much as a Jewish girl. I raised 2 and instilled in their heads that quality is important.
My oldest daughter was forbidden to wear makeup until she was 16 but somehow everyday she would come home from school looking like tammy faye baker.
I decided to nip this in the bud and if you cant beat them join them. so for her f15th birthday i took her to Neiman Marcus to the clinque counter and had her "made up" and shown how to properly do it. I promised to buy the products for her birthday.
Big Expensive mistake. Do you know how much one of those pencil just for your eyes cost at Clinque? tht little lesson in beauty cost me over 600 dollars. Now she looked good. to good for 15 if you get what I mean.
Somebody should have warned me how much that stuff cost.
Then again never ask a jewish woman with no limit on her Neimans card where to buy makeup. My freind Hadassah referred me to her "makeup" guy.
that is another thing all the people working at the clinque counter in Neimans North Park were guys.
Until I saw the results I had my doubts they knew what they were doing.
Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Oh yes! That's why I have crows feet and laugh lines and circles under my eyes - I'd rather spend that $600 on a new saddle!

That was very sweet to take them down for a makeover! There can be no wrong associated with instilling 'quality' into their character, even if it costs a little extra - I see it as an asset that won't depreciate so the up front cost might pinch, but it's one heck of a good deal in the long run.

EVERYTHING associated with girls is expensive - even necessities - one can hardly find a decent bra for under $35 and I have friends who consider that cheap - the bigger you are, the more $$ they cost - which is why getting a boob job seems to be NOT such a good asset to invest in - they DO depreciate, and end up costing you more $$ in the long run and the only benefit is they look pretty, get you lots of attention and maybe provide some personal enjoyment (I mean psychologically, not physically ...LOL) AH but then aren't we talking about horses again?:lol::lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Everyone try to have a LOVELy weekend - apparently the weather is supposed to cooperate!

I will be out tilling, planting and dragging rye seed, harvesting more dead trees (weekend three now) and winterizing my water fowl, poultry houses and goat housing. I think I might actually get a good chunk of this done since there is no chance for frostbite or heatstroke  I also need to vaccinate, deworm and trim goat feet - Anybody bored? Need something to do?


----------



## kctop72

Wow, must have been a busy weekend for everyone! I know it was for me but i did manage to get a little riding in Saturday night i also got some more ground work progress on my mare last night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Monday ... so hectic at work on Mondays...

No riding time, but we did get some time in with the horses ... it was nice. Cleaned the water trough too!


----------



## kctop72

Yep Saturday was definitely a workday at the barn. from stall work, loading up trash to help building a chicken coop. I was tired but bound and determined to ride, even if it was only 30 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Eh .. my guys aren't dependable enough to decide on a short ride before hand... if they have "issues" I have to be able to work it out ...

We are doing lots of ground work, and Gunner and Steve are becoming great friends.. it's cute!


----------



## clippityclop

Well about the most I did with mine was give them a fresh round bale and shove dewormer down their gullets - of course they are hilarious - i walk up to them with the tubes and they all react differently. The arab, who has had previous injuries and recognizes long tubular things as possible syringes, stands rock hard like a marble statue and is on the verge of bolting if he sees a needle come out of it...the gray horse takes a sniff and immediately starts sticking out his tongue, head tossing and spitting JUST from the smell - the pony doesn't care (he knows he'll just get the carrot afterward and will do anything for carrots) and the yellow horse walks away about 10 feet and turns around to look at me as if getting the last word "you need to know I am LETTING you deworm me - you are not MAKING me get dewormed" so I say 'ok - whatever floats your boat' and then he takes it like there is nothing to it...

such 'boys'.....:wink:


----------



## Sharpie

Had a good day yesterday, despite a quick wind storm saturday night getting everything stirred up. Hauled the horse in the new horse trailer for the first time and went out to the beach. Got sprinkled on, but nothing major. Best news is that the trailer hauls exactly the same with and without a horse in there.


----------



## dbarabians

I got to ride a lot this weekend so it was great. relieved a lot of stress and finally relaxed after the hectic week. Hope everyone else had a great time. 
It almost seems like summer again and with the lack of rain that I need to plant winter rye in some of the pastures. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We had EXCELLENT rain this weekend... nice.

BOT EGGS ... I hate those freakin' things ... what does everyone use to get them off? I've given up and just decided that I'll worm the boys again just after the first frost .. ugh.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal those little charcoal bricks you buy at any feed store work wonders they also are great for mud and any dirt.
However it is an ongoing battle and I even have horses with bot eggs in their manes.
We have not had any for years but some of the rescues had them last year and must have reintroduced them to the area. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I've never dealt with bot eggs. Ever. So I can't be any help to y'all


----------



## nuisance

I have worse bot flys, than I've ever had this year. I also use those little black bricks to get rid of them. I saw a "helpful hint" somewhere, to use your old razors, instead of throwing them away, use them on the bot flys, I will try that when my brick wears out... or the dog gets it again! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I used the charcoal bricks. They work very well. My TB didnt have many but enough to tick me off. hahahaha Im from Argyle and i think its TOO HOT FOR FALL. -_-


----------



## clippityclop

I use a bot fly scraper and the bricks, too - but I don't buy the 'slick and easy' brand of brick - I go to the restaurant supply store and buy a grill brick - it is the exact same thing for $5 and is HUGE and with a sharp serrated knife, it will slice into 6 of the little 'slick n easy' bricks - just sharing that info! 



Going to the Ren Fest this weekend - going to wear my belly dance costume that i haven't worn in years - don't know how sexy that will be pushing a baby stroller but who cares! I'll still look better than the man boob guy:shock::lol:...LOL!

Anyone else going or going to one near them?


----------



## texasgal

brick is worthless... my boys are pretty fuzzy already and don't know if that is an issue, but the brick only takes about 25 -30% of them off without a LOT of pressure/work .. it shouldn't be that hard.

i think they used to make a "blade" .. but the razor thing is a GREAT idea .. I wonder if the little comb they make for head lice nits will work .. hmmmmmm.


----------



## Kayella

I agree with the hotness. I think Texas missed the winter memo. I have friends getting snow, and we're still wearing shorts. There is something wrong here! The cold front finally moved in last night though, so it's pretty cool today. 

EDIT: I am going to Ren Fest even if I have to wheel myself around in a wheelchair! I've been going ever since I was a little girl, so I am not letting this knee stop me from going!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Going paintballing for my birthday tomorrow. LOL ik im "old" for paintball (turning 17) but hey, anyone think its just fun to shoot? hahha


----------



## texasgal

48* on my porch this morning ... yipeee!

.. I had TWO young roosters crowing in the coop this morning .. I knew I had ONE jr roo ... WHO is the other ... I know who I'm suspicious of but inquiring minds MUST KNOW!

they are so cute when they are first crowing.. lol


----------



## texasgal

TJ .. "OLD" ??? DH was still going paintballing at 45!! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> TJ .. "OLD" ??? DH was still going paintballing at 45!! lol


YOU ROCK! hahaha and well when i tell my friends we are going to play paintball they are like,"what, arent we getting old for that." i laughed and said, fine ill shoot you first then. hahahaha nooowwww its game on. ;D


----------



## Kayella

I've never gone paintballing, but I would love to shoot someone with neon paint! How is that not fun?!


----------



## clippityclop

never been paintballing but my cousins had the laser tag vests and guns and went crawling around in the woods in my place like G.I. Joes - and their age range was 15 to 55!

TG, tractor supply has bot fly knives - they also work great at getting those little sticky triangular things off of your pant legs when you walk thru the woods/weeds.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

It is! i dont see how some people think its not. pshhhhh


----------



## kctop72

I'm loving the weather! Yes the days are hotter than they should be but the mornings and evenings are almost perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Hey, this is my 1000th post! Woohoo!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> I'm loving the weather! Yes the days are hotter than they should be but the mornings and evenings are almost perfect!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, why cant it just stay the morning temp???


----------



## kctop72

As for paintballing, I've never done it and dh says that sh**** hurts! I just laugh at him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

DH would come home with bruises! THey were brutal .. but he's pretty good at hiding and ambushing .. lol.


----------



## texasgal

TJ .. where are you in TX?


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> I agree with the hotness. I think Texas missed the winter memo. I have friends getting snow, and we're still wearing shorts. There is something wrong here! The cold front finally moved in last night though, so it's pretty cool today.
> 
> EDIT: I am going to Ren Fest even if I have to wheel myself around in a wheelchair! I've been going ever since I was a little girl, so I am not letting this knee stop me from going!


Well watch out for some of those snarky fellows - they just LOVE a damsel in distress! One of them might just toss you over their shoulder and off they go...LOL!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> TJ .. where are you in TX?


Up in middle/north. Argyle, TX


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> 48* on my porch this morning ... yipeee!
> 
> .. I had TWO young roosters crowing in the coop this morning .. I knew I had ONE jr roo ... WHO is the other ... I know who I'm suspicious of but inquiring minds MUST KNOW!
> 
> they are so cute when they are first crowing.. lol


Ghost of Earl, coming to haunt you? lol


----------



## nuisance

Anyone wanna see my booboo? **rolling eyes*** remember when I said I had dislocated my pinkie, and ruptured the tendon? Well the OT couldn't get it to straighten, put back in place, so I had to have surgery on it. Seems one of the tendons had got caught between the mal-aligned bones and wouldn't let the bones go back into place. So for my halloween present, I had surgery. Have 2 pins in my finger. They will take them out in 2 wks... 1 wk now. 
Don't look if squeemish! lol


----------



## nuisance

****, I have old looking hands! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

NICE JOB! lol hope you get better soon. and hey, scars are cool ;D you get a new story with each one.


----------



## dbarabians

Looks like you have a railroad track down the middle of your finger.

Earl has returned for venegance. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Omg CC, you're not kidding. There are some Of the boldest men at Ren Fest! It's hilarious!! I do love a midieval pickup line, though. 

Ouch, Nuisance! I'd get that caught in my hair and rip my finger off....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

HOLY CRAP that's all kinds of crazy! Do they suspect any nerve damage or any long-term effects that might limit movement or anything? That cut goes the whole length of your finger. WOW!


----------



## nuisance

The Ortho surgeon seems to think it will be good when it's all healed. As long as I can hit a "P" on the keyboard, I'll be good. I didn't realize how many p's or apostrophy's I hit in a day! lol


----------



## dbarabians

nuisnace welcome to my world. With this brace on my arm I swear i will go crazy. After posting on a thread i sometimes read what I posted and doubt that I even graduated highschool much less college.
If the members can forgive me then you are going to be ok. I just keep making the same mistakes and think they might become permanent of i continue. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ You graduated HS? *wink*


----------



## dbarabians

Yes Texasgal 2 years behind you. remember? Shalom


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Hi from Mineola Texas, my new home of two months!


----------



## clippityclop

Hi Susan! Welcome!

Where is Mineola? I haven't heard of that town before - north south east west?


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> NICE JOB! scars are cool ;D you get a new story with each one.


Doesn't that depend on what caused the scars? I am always trying to self-destruct on a regular basis - sometimes I tell people 'ok, now when I do this if I get hurt, please lie to the paramedics because the truth is WAY too embarrassing' hahaha!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

East Texas. 60 miles from Dallas. I LOVE Texas...


----------



## clippityclop

TG has this really neat list of everyone and their location - she will no doubt see you've visited and stick you on the list in no time - no getting away now! Once you've set foot in here, well- there really is no escape....

haha!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hope you like it here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Susan! You'll love it here. Where did you run from to come to Texas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Susan!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I grew up in NC but moved to Texas from Ohio. I love it here. It is more like home with everyone being so friendly.
I am glad to be here!...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh yay!!! Hope you enjoy it! And yes, friends in texas can be some of the strongest, even if they dont "know you" haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WAIT A MINUTE! IM 17 NOW! XD *puts on party hat*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

is it your bday or are you bragging because you don't have gray hair yet ? LOL!


----------



## kctop72

Cc it's not gray hair we have, it's tinsel.....aw....to bad i don't have any*****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Susan .. you can promptly change your signature to read that you are now in the great Republic of Texas .. hehe 

We're glad to have you.


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely Susan!

The Great Republic of Texas....love it tg!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> is it your bday or are you bragging because you don't have gray hair yet ? LOL!


Bingo! ;D lol but ey, i wish i had em, cause that would mean i was finally done with school! Hahahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

I remember when I was 17 - it was a big change in my life - found a real solid boyfriend and we dated for the next 7 years and it was a wonderful time in my life I will always treasure - until I decided I wanted kids - it is AMAZING how fast things change when somebody gets the baby fever...haha! That relationship was over pretty quick! 

So what does that all mean? Absolutely nothing - just a trip for me down memory lane with sweet memories!

I hope you have a very wonderful and fun-filled and glorious birthday today! 17 is a very special age. I envy you!


----------



## dbarabians

Happy BDay TBJumper I truly hope all your dreams come true and I hope you dream big. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Happy Birthday TBJ! Oh, to be 17 again.... and know then, what I know now!!! lol


----------



## texasgal

I would NOT be 17 again ... lol. But HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


----------



## kctop72

I'm right there with ya tg!

Happy birthday tj
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kayella

Happy birthday TJ! 

I am so glad I'm not 17 still. Granted, I'm 19, but my senior year of highschool was super stressful for me. So yay for being stressed in the real world! :lol:

My baby choked on his dinner last night. Talk about a worried horse mommy! I wrote a thread about it:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/choke-scare-142737/
DB, how is your mare doing after she choked? Reading your thread actually helped me think of choke when Henny was standing there last night.


----------



## texasgal

What do you feed, K ...


----------



## dbarabians

She ate some grain during the night and finally had a BM so i can rest now.
Hope your baby is fine and has no more episodes.
Thanks for asking. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

My mare likes to choke on her pellets.. I buy a pellet that disolves easily and wet her feed. Of course, that's only for the 3 or 4 months of the year that I actually have to feed her fat butt!


----------



## Kayella

I just moved them over to a ration balancer. I let them adjust to it over the course of a week, and last night was the first time he ate it by itself. The pellets are longer and thinner than the Nutrena Safechoice I was feeding him. This little boy takes the tiniest bites, so it was surprising to me that he choked on it. 

After his episode, he went back to eating immediately, and had a BM on the way back to his stall as well. Henny poops ALL the time, silly boy. He had normal gut sounds and obviously everything was moving along. I guess it was just a freak thing where he took a bite oddly. I'm not sure, but I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## kctop72

Glad to hear all is well with your babies kay and dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> Well
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 
> I remember when I was 17 - it was a big change in my life - found a real solid boyfriend and we dated for the next 7 years and it was a wonderful time in my life I will always treasure - until I decided I wanted kids - it is AMAZING how fast things change when somebody gets the baby fever...haha! That relationship was over pretty quick!
> 
> So what does that all mean? Absolutely nothing - just a trip for me down memory lane with sweet memories!
> 
> I hope you have a very wonderful and fun-filled and glorious birthday today! 17 is a very special age. I envy you!


THANK YOU!!! Lol that little rant made my day! Oh and my team OWNED in paintball ;D hahahaah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

dbarabians said:


> Happy BDay TBJumper I truly hope all your dreams come true and I hope you dream big. Shalom


Thank you! ) oh i feel so loved getting all this from people i only "know" by state relation! Hahahha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> Happy Birthday TBJ! Oh, to be 17 again.... and know then, what I know now!!! lol


Thanks! And ill probably be thinking the same thing later. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> I would NOT be 17 again ... lol. But HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!


Lol! Well hey, its just another year to me. I hope nothing changes in a drastic way. Hahahaha thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> I'm right there with ya tg!
> 
> Happy birthday tj
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you KC! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Kayella said:


> Happy birthday TJ!
> 
> I am so glad I'm not 17 still. Granted, I'm 19, but my senior year of highschool was super stressful for me. So yay for being stressed in the real world! :lol:.


thanks! And girl i feel the same way. Hahahaha but im a junior at a college prep school. Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday Texas peeps!


----------



## nuisance

This is why mare mare is barefoot!


----------



## nuisance

Or, it should say, "my mare" ***rolling eyes at self with disguste***


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Friday!

LOL - I found the pics - from the manboob guy from the Ren Faire and am sharing. Consider this the thought (or vision:twisted of the day to make sure your Friday starts out with a good laugh (or horror depending on how you see it) :lol::lol::lol: and yes, they are implants! haha!


----------



## texasgal

^^ THAT is wrong ... lol.

A few years ago DH and I were just driving around and happened upon a little "housing developement" .. more like a CAMP .. where some of King George's workers live ("camp") .. we were driving through thinking "REALLY???" 

When we turned around at the end of one of the streets and started back, we saw this lady in a flowing sundress walking a rottweiler. The closer we got, the more masculine she looked. Then we realized it wasn't a woman at all ... 

He smiled and reached for his skirt as we skirted by .. I can only imagine that we were saved from a peep show only by the fast-reacting accelerator in DH's truck.

Strange group .. some of those "carnies" .....


----------



## Kayella

Bahaha, I love the people at Ren Fest. No where else will you find a man with boobs in a woman's medieval clothes. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

BAHAHAHAHAHA needed a laugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

WOW.....and that's all I have to say!

Well maybe not, HAPPY FRIDAY Y'ALL!!!!


----------



## Kayella

My mom was actually used a prize one year! We had just walked into the fair and both my mom and I were belly dancers. My mom is "endowed" so she definitely got a lot of attention. This guy walks up and asks if she'd like to be the prize for the jousting competition. My mom said "Sure, why not?!" and so she got to sit on the stage bordering the water during the jousting competition. I thought it was hilarious, though I don't remember much cause I was like 12 :lol:

And a couple years ago, there was a Jack Sparrow. Literally a dead ringer for Jack, right down to the slurred words and drunken shuffle. To this day I have no idea if it was an impersonator or Johnny Depp, he was THAT good!


----------



## kctop72

I love Cap't Jack!


----------



## Kayella

So do I! I almost melted when I saw him LOL


----------



## clippityclop

Anyone seen Dark Shadows with Johnny Depp? I have a friend in our Zumba group (female) who dressed up just like him in the movie. Dead ringer for him! They have almost identical facial features and with the dark makeup and the clothes, she looked GREAT - it was a fantastic look-a-like.

Oh I love pirates! I love the muskateers, too - the big hats with giant plumes, swords - capes - tall boots....I really hope it doesn't rain us out. But then if it does, that's okay too - all this rye I planted last week is waiting for a good wet weather day.


----------



## kctop72

I love pirates too cc but my favs are Cap't Jack and Will Turner


----------



## Kayella

Any good looking pirate can shiver me timbers, if you know what I mean LOL.


----------



## clippityclop

Sometimes our Zumba group hosts Zumba parties with different themes and everyone loves it. I think we should have a pirate themed party and call it 'Show me yer booty!' HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!! Our group is a bit on the wild side.:lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

... Sometimes... My friend gives me chocolate.... Lol sorry had to throw something random out there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK who is Jack Sparrow and what is Ren fest? My supidity sometime requires tha my curiosity be resolved. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WHO IS JACK SPARROW!?!? *passes out in stress*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, surely you've heard of the Texas Renaissance Festival in Plantersville? There are more - near Austin and a few other places....here is the link to the one here Texas Renaissance Festival | Renaissance Festival Events in Texas | Texas Fairs and Festivals and you should put it on your bucket list of things to do. 

It is quite the adventure, and the shows and music are very entertaining. The costumes for the most part are very accurate for the time period, and people go to great lengths to learn the language of 'ye olden times' and everyone should go at least once. Part of the fun is dressing up in costume yourself and going. 

Yes - as it can be with just about any place like this, there will be scantily clad ladies and gents (some pleasing to the eye, some not so much) that might be a little rated R for the kiddos, but they can be avoided. There is a King, knights, servants, musketeers, belly dancers, Vikings, barbarians, noblemen/women, wenches, harlots - fairies, mystical creatures, centaurs, vampires and nomads - jousting, falconry, comedians, dancers, singers, instrumentalists, great food, LOTS of shops for baubles and trinkets, period clothing including all accessories from weaponry to corsets and everything in between. And then there is SO MUCH more to see and do that isn't even listed on the webpage or here...

and now - back to the most important topic...JACK SPARROW? We are going to have to give you a hard time about this, for sure. Really? Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I literally almost passed out when she said she didnt know CJS..... Hes only the greatest character in any movie EVER!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Pirates of the Carribean i assume that is a movie that I should have watched. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Probably not my type of movie.
As for the Festival I know they have one near waxahachie in the Spring havent made the trip yet.
TBJumper I am a man. well what ifs left of one after a certain thread. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

dbarabians said:


> Pirates of the Carribean i assume that is a movie that I should have watched. Never seen it. Never heard of it. Probably not my type of movie.
> As for the Festival I know they have one near waxahachie in the Spring havent made the trip yet.
> TBJumper I am a man. well what ifs left of one after a certain thread. Shalom


Even men love Captain Jack! Its not a chick flick or a girl movie! Jack Sparrow is Johnny Depp as a comedic, serious, witty, mostly drunk, adventurous, rough, smart pirate who captains a ship called the Black Pearl. But through all the movies the Pearl seems to get taken or hes tricked into giving her up (the first movie) and through a series of devious hilarious actions he re-unites with his beloved Pearl... Only to have it taken again in the next movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Dba, you should give them a try. Tj described them well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> OK who is Jack Sparrow and what is Ren fest? My supidity sometime requires tha my curiosity be resolved. Shalom


OFERGAWDSAKE dba! You need to get out of the compound, come down here and let us Texas horse women show you some things...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

As far as Sparrow's personality goes, he is never yet always in his right mind, careful about everything that matters to HIM eg-rum, Black Pearl, he is "kind" to his crew but has unusual captain style, his first mate is Master Gibbs who he uses for all of his odd plans and cources of action, his way of operating is by using someone else's intrest or need to his devious advantage to get EXACTLY what he wants in the most inconventional and mind-bending way possible, when he fights it is with precision and a ton of improvising and wit and humor, he always has the right point to make yet goes about it in the worst way possible, he has a constantly drunken walk and sway about him, and always gets what he wants, thennnn it gets taken again. THAT my friend is Captain Jack Sparrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Hello Texas Friends! My phone was broken so havent been here in forever it feels. Im about to go read and catch up on what Ive missed. Feels good to be back


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday mornin' y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

If any of y'all are close to Alvin, you should definitely go to Rodeo Kid Arena next month for their groundwork clinic. I went this weekend with Henny and it was amazing. We spent 5 hours with Jim Phillips on groundwork and desensitizing the horses. It was a great family atmosphere and I'm already looking forward to next month's clinic! He broke a horse to ride right in front of us, it was just great to watch.


----------



## kctop72

Wow, that is very cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

ok, this maybe a little graphic but wanted to share my Saturday morning experience with y'all! Miss Apache decided to try and take her eyelid off in her stall!!! Not sure what she caught it on but went through her stall with a fine tooth comb and fixed anything it could have happened on.

She was a trooper, she loaded so well for her 1st vet visit. Stood in the stock, took all the pokes, prods and stitches until she started to feel them, then it was another story. Trying to get the last stitch in, she through a fit and fell in the stock then wouldn't get up! The vet had to use a cattle prod to get her up, which she didn't like at all. Although neither did the vet, because she nailed him in the thigh with her back right foot!
Here's the after, I thought the vet did a great job!!

Even though she threw a fit, can't say that I blame her, but I was so proud of her. She also had her first redicure last night!!!!


----------



## Kayella

Oh wow, poor girl! It looks like it'll heal just fine, though. If that were me and Henny, I would've been crying my eyes out LOL


----------



## kctop72

Oh believe me Kay, I did cry for a few then I had to pull myself together as DH was out of town! So I called on my best friend who dropped everything to come help me!!!


----------



## Kayella

What a great friend. It's amazing how we could injure ourselves and not even a sniffle, but if our horse babies get hurt it's the end of the world. :lol:


----------



## kctop72

Yep, she's the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Do any of you want/need a longhorn bull? Or do you know of anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I WANT ONE. Though my mom would probably kick me out.. Lol! Anyone else loving the cold??? FINALLY!


----------



## Kiara

Me! LOVING the cold  What is everyone doing to enjoy the weather?

Kctop, outch, that looks painful. hope she's ok.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im doing conditioning work with Romeo, and relaxin in the hot tub ;D


----------



## Kiara

That sounds wonderful  Using the cold weather to get my young one used to the blanket and enjoy some warm apple cider.


----------



## clippityclop

NO COLD FOR ME!! I am a warm weather bird. My happy/comfy ambient temperature is 82.


----------



## Kiara

You're just like my DH. Then again, he's born and raised here and I am born and raised in the cold. It's the one thing we are complete opposite on. I am miserable in heat, he is miserable in cold. Go figure. 

In your favor, at least the cold will not last very long. It will be in the 80s soon enough.


----------



## nuisance

kctop72 said:


> do any of you want/need a longhorn bull? Or do you know of anyone else?
> _posted via mobile device_


wild, or tame?


----------



## kctop72

He's only 2 but used to people and horses. So i would say somewhere in between. Supposedly has some good blood lines but i know nothing about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

How much for the bull? I might know someone who needs one. He is trying to start a herd and has a few cows. We loan him a bull every year. It time he has his own. Ours are pure bred santa gertrudas and he might want an outcross for his commercial herd. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I will find out and let you know dba. Will also try to get a pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok dba, here he is. He is a 2 yr old registered longhorn and they are asking $1000 for him. May be willing to negotiate price but probably not a lot of wiggle room. He already has a bull calf on the ground. Gonna try and get some more pictures this week.


----------



## dbarabians

That is a good price and look at the horns on him at 2 already!
We breed our first calf commercial heifers to a Hereford bull for calving ease. Baldy is getting up there in years. Longhorns take too long to mature though. will have Matt come by and lok at pictures. then again why buy a bull when you can borrow one of ours? I will let you know what he says. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

KCTOP I believe I will be spending a lot of time at my rental property near you this winter and maybe until the spring. I might have to arrange to come to another one of your playdays at your church. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

That would be great dba! Our first series is over but we're gonna start up again after the holidays. We're having a hoof 'n foot rodeo this Saturday at 3. It should be great entertainment!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Good morning. How is everyone doing? Any fun plans for today or the weekend?


----------



## dbarabians

OK WTH is a hoof and foot rodeo? Your talking to a person that is underpriveged. I have not seen Pirates of the Carribean remember.
I mentioned that to someone else and they were so astounded that they rushed out and purchased the movie for me. Now i gotta figure out how to hook up a dvd player. once i find it. got one a couple of years ago and ist still in the box somewhere. Like the digital camera I go for my BDay this year. I was told that the one I just opened this spring from 3 years ago was absolete. I have only used it 3 times and have maybe 10 pictures. Technology is moving way to fast for my brain to catch up. 
Oh and did Pirates win an Academy Award or something? Is it really that good? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Ok. A hoof n foot is a ranch rodeo withou horses. Everything is done on foot. We are doing 4 events like mugging, sorting, branding then wild steer riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> OK WTH is a hoof and foot rodeo? Your talking to a person that is underpriveged. I have not seen Pirates of the Carribean remember.
> I mentioned that to someone else and they were so astounded that they rushed out and purchased the movie for me. Now i gotta figure out how to hook up a dvd player. once i find it. got one a couple of years ago and ist still in the box somewhere. Like the digital camera I go for my BDay this year. I was told that the one I just opened this spring from 3 years ago was absolete. I have only used it 3 times and have maybe 10 pictures. Technology is moving way to fast for my brain to catch up.
> Oh and did Pirates win an Academy Award or something? Is it really that good? Shalom


You need therapy ... 

........... oh, wait ..............


you ARE a therapist....
hehehehehehehe


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well... Me and my family are going to Colorado for a week to snowboard and skii! so excited!  ill show yall pics of the snow when i get back, or during, whatever  hahaha


----------



## dbarabians

TBJumper your telling me that you are purposefully going to where there is snow on the ground?
When I hear of snow in the forecast my first reaction is where can I hop a plane to avoid this. the realize for the most part it last less than 24 hours. I admit to overeacting when the temps crop to freezing I mean below 50. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

dbarabians said:


> TBJumper your telling me that you are purposefully going to where there is snow on the ground?
> When I hear of snow in the forecast my first reaction is where can I hop a plane to avoid this. the realize for the most part it last less than 24 hours. I admit to overeacting when the temps crop to freezing I mean below 50. Shalom


LOL I LOVE SNOW! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE COLD WEATHER! I want to live in the mountains in Montana some day. (I was born in New Mexico)


----------



## Kiara

ThoroughbredJumper, bring some snow back with you! I miss it. We went to Colorado in August and I LOVED it. So close to my native climate and so beautiful. Enjoy the skiing and snowboarding! Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Kiara is on my side! YAY FOR COLD LOVING TEXANS!  and i will try ;D


----------



## Kiara

Haha, yeah, it's good to have someone that understands. We can start a club  And how can you not love the horse fuzzies that come with cold weather? Too cute.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Totally! haha and its just fun to see horses in snow! so playful, majestic, and amazing creatures  but snow itself makes me happy as well. I will always be a cold weather lover.


----------



## nuisance

I love the cold. I can put more layers on, but can only take so many off before they start calling the police and the situation gets really ugly.. Literally! Lol

but... As i'm getting (gotten) older, and my rheumatoid arthritis.. The cold doesn't like me


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

that is exactly my logic!


----------



## clippityclop

I have a hard time with arthritis too - in my hip and hands. Hands from typing too many years, hip from getting bucked off a 4 yr old I was breaking a few years ago. Come to think of it, no matter what time of year or what season it is, I still hobble around for the first 10 minutes when I get up in the morning with aches and pains in every joint. I think horses have a lot to do with that - they can be pretty hard on the body after so many years of working with them :wink: 

With as much stuff that has to be done around here on a regular basis and I work out three times a week - they say exercise is supposed to chase the joint aches and general stiffness away but I think 'THEY' lied - whoever THEY is. It might keep the weight off, but what is the purpose of it all if you are in a constant state of ache/pain/hobble/teeter as you move around the house? It probably doesn't help that I can reach over and touch the top of the hill with my big toe, either.


----------



## Kiara

Same logic here! Can't take off your skin either, but can always add another layer. Love horses in snow and just snow itself. And all the other goodies that come with it. Including food and scents... 

Good memories on when I was younger and the place I helped out at took us out horse-sledding (didn't have a sleigh, so used a sled). So much fun! Especially when the pony decided it was enough and dumped us in the snow-filled ditch... Ah, memories 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol kiara i wanna go to this place!! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan

Can someone in Louisiana join in? I live on Toledo Bend Lake - my horse and I can see Texas from our front porches!


----------



## nuisance

When I was a kid, the minute it started to snow, I was on horseback! I'm a fair weather rider now.


----------



## kctop72

DBA, here's a few more pics of the bull.


Here's his momma.

And here he is with his bull calf. The calfs momma is a black angus.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thats a cute bull... if i lived on my own id buy him. haha sadly im only 17.. lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ if you lived on your own, you probably couldn't afford him .. *wink*


----------



## Kiara

ThoroughbredJumper, yeah, that place was a lot of fun. That's what you get for hanging around ponies 

Texasgal, ain't that the truth


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hehehe welllllll with the job i have i could *wink* ;D hahaha


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday!!!

DBA....not sure when you changed your avatar but I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Kiara

Happy Friday! Who else is going Christmas shopping tomorrow?


----------



## clippityclop

Have a great weekend everyone! Putting on the horse blankets at night already - my guys are pretty fuzzy, but when the digits hit the 30's, it's cheaper in the long run to keep the feed bill down by keeping the calories from shivering off every night....

Going to take a tiny break from hauling round bales and general farm life and am going to see the last Twilight show this weekend - maybe even Skyfall if I'm double lucky! That will make THREE whole movies I actually saw in a theater this year. Before that it was probably 5 years ago since I saw anything other than what comes on Netflix or Pay per view - 

Magic Mike was the first movie I saw this year - woo hoo! Channing Tatum made People's Sexiest Man of the Year - anyone else hear about that or care? HAHAHAHAA!


----------



## fkcb1988

I saw Breaking Dawn part 2 last night!! AMAZING! Love it and loved the little trick they pulled in it. Has more humor and Bella has more personality in this one. Had a great time last night with my mom, sister and husband. My sister cried lol

And Channing Tatum is yummy! I care a great deal lol haha


----------



## fkcb1988

So I was in love with this horse I found down in Brenham last year at the True Blue Animal Rescue (T-bar) but right as i was going to plan a trip to see him long story short he was found to have naviscular  Ive been looking since at all kinds of places. I went back to the T-bar site and found a 10 yr old gelding named Skywalker. I saw him when he was put on the site but his pics were just ok. Recently they updated pics and info on him and hes beautiful in my eyes. Hopefully around Christmas time Ill be going to the Waller area to see my family. I thought maybe of going and seeing Skywalker if hes still there by then. Kind of excited and maybe if its meant to be it will work out. Who knows though. 

Hes the 44th down. Click on pic to get more pics.

Horses - True Blue Animal Rescue - No Kill Animal and Horse Rescue in Brenham Texas serving Washington County and Surrounding Areas


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! He is handsome isn't he?? And boy can he dance!

I'm going to see Twilight Sunday - shhhhh don't tell me anymore! Can't wait to see it. But it will be bittersweet - the end of a fun bunch of stories - I love them and read the books. I loved the Lord of the Rings stories and all the Harry Potters, too - oh well - I'm sure there will be a new triology adventure or something similar that will be out soon enough and make all of the others look boring in comparison. But then I just don't know - some are classics - we pull out the Lord of the Rings show and watch them all over again during Xmas break. It's sort of a tradition.:wink:


----------



## fkcb1988

Oh god! Lord of the Rings:? My mother watched them almost every weekend when i live at home. I moved out in 08 but she burnt me out so bad lol. They used to be good movies 

Im reading the Halo series! Awsome! Check them out. Theres Halo, Hades and Heaven that just came out in August. I would love them to make movies on them. Angels, dark forces and forbidden love between an angel and human. Action and romance, whats better?

Have fun on Sunday! Youll LOVE it


----------



## clippityclop

Well I saw the previews for the Hobbit and the neat thing about that show is that they use many of the same characters from Lord of the Rings with their same personalities and such so I think it might be worth watching later on.

OK! I'm all caught up on Twilight now - so sad it is over -and yes the end was a twist, that's for sure!

Now it's time for Bond ....... James Bond....:wink:


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone has been getting things done while the weather has been cooperative. We've had three huge burn piles going for over 24 hrs - so pretty at night to look around and see the flames off in the distance and shadows dancing in the trees. 

This morning started off with a bang for me. Blowing up a balloon for the youngest, and it popped right on the bridge of my nose - boy did that sting and it made me a nervous wreck for hours! Then, as if that wasn't enough, I had been sewing for several hours this morning when suddenly my sewing machine made a loud CLANK noise and shot a metal spring out of the side....
scared me to death again! 

Too much excitement in one day for me.


----------



## kctop72

Well, i hope everyone had a blessed weekend and ready for Thanksgiving! My entire family is headed for Childress and i can't wait!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

There are several there I wouldn't mind looking at! Need a riding horse. Need to talk to the ole man!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Colorado is SO GREAT! Hahaa ill post pics of the snow for yall when im back! I do miss riding though. But skiing is wonderful as well! Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

snow? what the heck is that? I have a picture someone took of horses in the snow - I just figured someone spilled something on the picture. There is no such thing as snow - it's all made up. :wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol i thought the same thing before i left ;D i still think its cut up pieces of paper  or maybe cotton!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone has a great turkey day and catches up on all the family gossip and eats until they burst and takes long naps! LOL!

Here's the thought for the day (or for Thanksgiving if you are bored and get on here to see if anything new has been posted)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> Hope everyone has a great turkey day and catches up on all the family gossip and eats until they burst and takes long naps! LOL!
> 
> Here's the thought for the day (or for Thanksgiving if you are bored and get on here to see if anything new has been posted)
> 
> 
> View attachment 119141


Oh my gosh i love it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Texas peeps!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all!!! Hope everyone has safe travels and wonderful visits!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well I just had a great time - 

My horses were out running around and around with their tails up and acting sassy and fun, so I went to video them - my arabs first owner likes to keep in touch with how he's doing, so I send her pics and video from time to time. Got GREAT video of him running around, down ravines up the other side, bucking kicking...then I noticed all of the blood...

Joy to the world - he somehow (can't figure it out -I've been all over their pen trying to find the crime scene) ripped off his heel bulb on the front foot! Nice little artery squirting a stream over five feet from the wound. Peachy lovely. 

No big deal here - I have skills and he's wrapped up and good to go with about three months of continual nursing (like I needed something else to add to my daily chore load, right?) so it has been a lovely day - on my way to walmart for more cheapy baby diapers and duct tape. I'll wash the blood off my feet and arms later on when I get a chance to stop and take a break...LOL!

I'll still send my friend the video, but I will leave out the gory part, of course.


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling cc. They find anything and everything to hurt themselves on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Gotta say we had an awesome Turkey Day! Dh shot a deer to boot so we'll have venison too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Oh that sucks CC! Sorry to hear about your guy but glad you were able to fix him up. Mrs. Vet Tech to the rescue lol

Seems like a bunch of people went deer hunting on Thanksgiving. I however am so sick of deer meat. Still got tons of it from last year and my inlaws keep giving us theirs.


----------



## Sharpie

Anyone has venison to get rid of, I'd be happy to take it off your hands! My dogs will even take that old freezer burnt nasty stuff.  I want to learn to hunt so badly.


----------



## clippityclop

For those of you guys/gals who like to take horses to the forest like I do, the Tx forest service is has a survey that they would like us to fill out if you use the trails in any of the TX forests (LBJ, SHNF, Davy Crockett, others) 

Trail User Survey (survey closes Dec 10)

they are revisiting/putting together a 20 yr trail plan and want to get input from users. They want to know what people consider 'recreational, competitive, commercial' when filling out the form.

Right now daily entry to use the trails regardless of if you are on foot, 4 legged or 4 wheeled is considered 'recreational use' and so is family/individual camping.

The larger groups (such as ATV/UTV/motorcross, etc and endurance riders) who hold actual competitive events (contestant pays a fee to participate) are what is considered more of a 'competitive use'.

Commercial use is more like what is going on right now such as guided hunts, tours, or sponsored events like church use, St. Judes for charity, business related gatherings/camps, etc.

So even if you've never had the joy and adventure of taking horses to camp in the forest, but plan to in the future, please take a brief (one-page-quick survey) moment to check off some boxes on the above website and give your opinion....the forest service has had to put a serious choke hold in equestrian riding activities over the past couple of years due to grant cuts/loss of funding, etc and now they are getting back on their feet and we want to make sure that they know how much we equestrians love taking our horses there. No input counts as negative input! 

We haven't been able to have our Hog Scramble Endurance ride here in the past 3 + years. It would be SO NICE for the forest service to allow some of the old endurance rides back for a competitive permit. It was great that endurance riding even made it as an item on the survey!! That's a big personal deal for some of us. 

A little birdie told me that they are also considering revamping and adding more equestrian trailhead facilities/camping areas and such depending on feedback received from the different studies they are conducting. That would be GREAT! Anyone who has had to fight for a spot at Ebenezer knows how nice that will be to have more room and options.

Thanks for your input! You ladies/gents are awesome! But then you already know that :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Kiara

CC, hope he's ok and that he won't make you work too much extra. I know how you feel. My old man decided it would be a great idea to sit on a t-post :shock: That was fun. For him and me... Now I know that I can do things to him I never want to and he won't kick me though, so I do appreciate that. 

Hope everyone else had a great Thanksgiving. 

I had to work quite a bit, so trying to catch back up on school. Will have a lesson this week for my young one (yeay!) and both are getting their teeth floated. My young one's first time, so I'm interested to see how she'll do. 

Gosh, it is the end of November already. Anyone gearing up for Christmas?

Sorry for my randomness, but I am mostly asleep, trying to stay up to get stuff done.


----------



## Kayella

I had to deal with Henny getting kicked in the head and suffering brain damage :/ He went in Wednesday night and came back home this Saturday. He's on stall rest for now while he's still healing, as well as continuing steroids and some bute. My poor baby ): I'm thankful I didn't lose him, though!


----------



## clippityclop

The arab horse looks good today - not even limping. His foot looks like a nice medium-rare to rare steak on the underside. He is taped up and waterproof and is living on the outside of the horse pen (free to wander the property) since the ground is dry, which means a healthier and faster healing foot due to good blood perfusion from his ability to move around and roam (one can hope, anyway - knock on wood). Later on when he gets a good solid 1/4' thick healed surface over it, I'll give him an eggbar shoe to wear for awhile and take the bandage off.

You know, this all happened because I was telling hubby earlier Saturday morning that when we start framing in our new barn, the stalls should be made more with the idea that they will be storing hay, not horses - since I haven't had to keep a horse in a stall in years, only for injuries or whatnot - well now you can guess the rest!


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> I had to deal with Henny getting kicked in the head and suffering brain damage :/ He went in Wednesday night and came back home this Saturday. He's on stall rest for now while he's still healing, as well as continuing steroids and some bute. My poor baby ): I'm thankful I didn't lose him, though!


I read your other post about that! So glad you have him home!

Everybody watch out - I hear that injuries (works for flat tires, too) happens in three's. Don't be number three!

Kayella, I'm so glad that he came thru it so easily! The pics look as if he is just acting normal like any old normal day. What a trooper!


----------



## Kayella

I'm hoping me injuring my knee, re-injuring it, and Henny's injury count as my 3 LOL. I can't handle any more! But thanks, he has been such a little trooper  He was such a good boy and I'm hoping he recovers soon.


----------



## kctop72

Glad Henny is doing better K. It's been a rough few weeks for horses. We had 2 gas colics in our barn just last week. I am so glad neither were our horses and everyone is on the mend now. 

Little Miss Apache gets her stitches out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kiara

Sorry to hear everyone is having to deal with injuries. Well wishes for speedy recoveries!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Backkkkk


----------



## Kiara

Welcome back! Do tell and pics please!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks! Oh and there will be lots once im out of school  hahaha and story time? okay then!

WELL. upon arrival, there was a fox outside the house that we remembered from last year (we named him Tod after fox and the hound), and we fed him while we sat outside overlooking the mountain, he then ran off and when he came back he brought his girl with him! oh my gosh! she was so beautiful! we named her Trixie, but she was muucchhh shyer than Tod so all week we never hand fed her, only threw scraps. Tod would allow me and only me to hand feed him, and he would even polish my hand when i stopped feeding him. He was sooo cute. you will see him in tons of my pics  I know what youre thinking, and yes these are WILD foxes. But we feed them because they are not solely reliant upon us, we still saw them hunting and scavenging. they would come to us 2 times a day, every day, on the dot same time as the days before. That, is the story of the foxes 

AS FOR SKIING... Ive been skiing since before i could walk (born and raised till 7 in New Mexico, like id skii to preschool in the mornings) and so it was just like walking for me, started at the beginning on greens and harder blues, then by mid week i was night skiing and going down black diamonds and various blues. Didnt have a fall all week long and blazed by snowboarders, constantly at top speed, snow plowing (the sideways stop) and snowing my friends, jumping and what not... WELL... obviously i needed to fall sometime that week right? well i did, last day, last run, last few minutes of the slopes being open. Heres what happened, its a really funny story... So! We were going down blacks and double blacks that day (me and my twin) and our dad decided to join us for the last run (snowboarder, very very good) and so we all rode up on the lift together... WELL, you can see the run from there (for the most part) and i was on the closest seat to it, so i was watching people go down as i calculated the runs new slicker terrain. The run is almost totally ice, very narrow, and nearly all vertical. On the 3rd "hill" down the slope it was such a steep drop you couldnt even see the bottom of it till you were on the lip. And i saw a skiier SMACK the hard ice about 1/4 the way down that particular hill and create a fairly large pile of ice there where his skii planted, so im thinking "Ok, left side, 1/4 down, avoid". What i didnt know is that wouldnt be possible. As we go down for the 5th time today, the first 2 long drops go swimmingly, but my goggles started to fog up and the wind was pushing my hair infront of my face... I was so busy trying to see that i forgot about the ice pile... i saw it out if the very right corner of my google, tried to turn in time and SMACK hit it broadside with my skii. I got catipulted 5ft and landed head first on the icy slope, tumbled down the hill and ended up on my back at the bottom. BUT i was not hurt, so i was LAUGHING AND LAUGHING AND LAUGHING! My dad came over the top and described the scene as "a chalk outline of a dead body" he grabbed my skii and we went down the rest of the way laughing and with ease. GREAT fall to end the week on. 

Crepes... If you have never had a pizza crepe... you need to. lol
And lots of pics will come your way. and yes we did have injuries...
My younger sister ended up in the H with a torn ligament in her hip, and the family we were with's youngest daughter ended up in the H with a torqued knee, and her father broke his hand, and his sons have bruised tail bones. LOL sorry it was funny if you were there to see the falls. OH and the snow was LOVELY, though the temp on average was high, about 50.. :/ 

That was my trip, in a nutshell  SO GLAD TO BE BACK THOUGH, i cant take not riding for that long.


----------



## nuisance

I'm getting a new horse. He's from the Wise County Humane Society. Rescue horse. He's only 14 hands, but looks sturdy enough to carry an adult. (only have seen pics). 8 yr old gelding. They said he is spooky and has a trust problem. The mare I already have, had those problems when I got her, and she's like a lap dog now! I will go saturday, if I don't think he will "fit" they have others I can choose from. I am/was looking for something broke, since my mare is still lame. Coffin bones take too dadgum long to heal. These are the pics I have of him.


----------



## nuisance

Hey you Montgomery County girls (or guys). Here's a trail ride for you
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/events/123206504504800/

Saturday, December 8, 2012
<LI class=uiListItem>
Montgomery County Trail Ride
Dec 8th at Kruzzers. 
Pull in Friday night. 
No ride on Sunday. 
Country band should be scheduled for Saturday night

Kruzzer's 4250 FM 1774 , Fetzer, TX
You can call Dennis Kloesel at 713-416-3394 or Weldon Lewis at 281-678-2372 with any questions

See the Jan 2011 ride at http://www.facebook.com/events/136336746480645/ and also
http://uncommonhorsesense.com/MCTRA-Main-2-2012/Flyer.pdf 

http://www.mcfa.org/index.htm


Read more: http://ttrg.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=calendarview&thread=241#ixzz2DT5RevOE


----------



## pyrokat555

Im a Texas girl, 5 horses. A 12yrold grey gelding quarterhorse I rasied, A black 5year old Quarter horse gelding I rasied, A 4 year old sorrel quarter mare I rasied, A 6 year old Bay arabian gelding and a 18 month old paint gelding Im rasing, 3 border collies, 3 cats, a Jack russell and a chihuahua and a baby on the way LOL


----------



## kctop72

Welcome kat! What part of Texas you in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pyrokat555

Greenville and paris texas Yes they are far apart but I seem to manage living in two places


----------



## dbarabians

Wow I am not the only member Way up here any more.
Greenville and Paris arent that far try Dallas and Paris. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Argyle girl checking in! ;D


----------



## pyrokat555

lol seems like it


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Welcome to the most talkative forum on this site! glad to have ya!


----------



## pyrokat555

I can tell 248 pages


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thats because we Texans are friendly right! Hahahaha and soooo talkative!


----------



## kctop72

Hey kat, my daughter was living in Greenville but thankfully shee moved home 2 weeks ago it's only 20 miles from us but it still seemed like much farther.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

welcome Pyro!

Is that an animal baby or a human baby on the way? LOL! Congrats!


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone is having a great week so far. After the ren fest last weekend, I somehow messed up the bursitis in my foot again. Never bumped it or hit it, but the back of my heel turned black and it started hurting really bad! I think something gave out or maybe even blew out. Who knows - wearing a black compression sock that looks like a black trouser sock grandpa would wear...looks so stylish with my flip flops and jeans let me tell you - all the youngsters will be copying my style in no time. :thumbsup: 

So how is everyone doing with all of their injuries (animal and/or human) and what not?

Nusiance, was that you with the stapled finger? I tried to go back and find the pic but must have kept skipping it and couldn't find it.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Romeo's back is healed and hes at the show grounds in Waco right now! going down to show him tomorrow through sunday if anyone wants to watch!


----------



## nuisance

Yes, i had pins in my finger, after the tendon repair. Suppose to be in 4 wks. Dr to take out this coming monday.... But..... The wed. Before thanksgiving, one caught on my shirt and pulled out.... Then saturday, the otherone, worked itself out, was sticking out about an inch, wasn't in the joint anymore, so i pulled it out so it wouldn't catch on something. I called my doc (that i worked for, told him, he said it was ok, to do that). Notified ortho. Monday, he was ok with it, said just keep the brace on and see him as planned on monday.

So... With the pins out, i decided to go get my new horse. Didn't want to go get him, with the pins in my finger, since he is spooky and will need some work! Lol


----------



## Kayella

Henny is doing really well. He still walks with his head tilted sometimes, but he's being such a good boy with his flexing exercises! I'm also having surgery on my knee on Wednesday. Yikes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pyrokat555

Human baby LOL Future Equestrain lol Texan 
and thankyou  Texans are very friendly, Im a native Texan. My friend Went to new york and said " if someone smiles at you in texas you wave. If you smile at someone in new york, they look at you like your stupid!! lol


----------



## Endiku

Does anyone that lives around Humble Texas want to go to Cypress Trails Endurance Horse stables with me next weekend or the weekend after that? None of my riding buddies can go and I'd love company. We ride out on one of their seasoned endurance horses (or an appy, mustang, draft x or paint by request) for anywhere from 1-6 hours. A wrangler comes with us and allows us to ride to our ability on 50+ acres of trail. I've never been there but I've been told that its a blast.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Heyyyyyy! Just got back from the Waco Thanksgiving Show? Anyone go?


----------



## nuisance

Went to adopt my new horse Saturday. The gelding I was going to get (the grey I posted) was just too short. Didn't think about how small 14 hands was. But, instead adopted a 7 yr old OTTTB, skinny, broke. I rode her once around the round pen. but no more until she gains weight. Then, I promptly fell, busted my head open. Ended up with 13 sutures. and a depressed fracture inmy frontal sinus. I've said before, and I'll say again, I live murphy's law! She was too tall to fit in the stock trailer we had with us, so they are going to bring her to me. The coggins had the Boarding facility she was at, Caledonia Hunters and Jumpers in Coupland, TX. I sent them a private message via facebook, to see if they remember her and what disciplines she had been trained at. According to equiline.com, she had 4 starts, but won nothing. Her grandsire was Seattle Slew, I'm not up on TB pedigrees, but I know his name! lol here is her pedigree
Fabulous Lil E Thoroughbred


----------



## clippityclop

OMG on the head injury! Can't believe it. I bet you have one helluva headache! Did you fall while you were there trying out the horse with the adoption people? I can only imagine how crazy that must have been! That's a story they'll be telling folks for sometime - and you still took a horse home, too! Now that's devotion.:wink:


----------



## Kiara

Glad to hear everyone's doing better!

Healing vibes for the head injury and glad to hear you found a horse to adopt. 

Wish I could go on an endurance ride. Sounds fascinating and fun. Ah, school. Once you're over. And once I find trails out here to ride :?


----------



## huntergrl

I would love to have Texas horse friends! I consider Texas my other home state, I had to move to NC when I was 10 but I grew up until that time in Abilene, TX. I miss it sometimes and would love to come back and visit. I am just getting into barrel racing and gaming. I have been riding for 20 years and did hunter/jumper. I just got my new Quarter Horse and am so excited to get started. Nice to meet everyone in Texas!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well hey there HG! Welcome


----------



## huntergrl

Thanks!


----------



## clippityclop

It just got done raining on my head HARD! Where did that come from? Glad we got some. I was worried all the fire ants would haul off all of our rye seed that we put out a couple of weeks ago before it even got a chance to put down roots. One year I kicked a really big fire ant mound to make them mad so I could sprinkle poison on them (who DOESN'T poke a huge fireant mound when they see one?) and there must have been at least two red solo cups full of rye seed down inside their mound. I've never seen anything like that before!

But there I was standing out in the goat pen in my shorts and flip flops (my daily attire no matter the weather) and the sky just opened up. There was lightening, thunder, the works. Hope the rest of you all got some or will get some. I am really worried that this is going to be a dry winter.

Went out to lake Conroe Sunday and the water level is very low. People who have boats in the water can't get them out, and people who want to put them in can't find a ramp deep enough (sailboats - really really long keels). I wonder if Houston is still pumping Lake Conroe to supplement their water supply/needs?


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> Henny is doing really well. He still walks with his head tilted sometimes, but he's being such a good boy with his flexing exercises! I'm also having surgery on my knee on Wednesday. Yikes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kayella, good luck with your knee surgery tomorrow! Let us know how it goes. Do you get to write on your knees with a marker?

Knee that needs surgery = "THIS ONE"
Knee that doesn't need surgery = "NOT THIS ONE!"

:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance that mare is well bred. How much was the adoption fee if you dont mind me asking? PM me if you are not comfortable telling the world how many thousands you spent on the mare. LOL i do know somone looking for a TB . Shalom


----------



## nuisance

DBA.... she was free. From the wise county humane society. She was too tall for my friends stock trailer. They have a paso fino they are delivering close to me so they are bringing her to me. Lucky for me my 2 horse trailer is tall.lol she'll need to fatten up several hundred lbs before I ride her


----------



## dbarabians

Wow that is great. how tall is she? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I bet she's between 16 & 17 hands, she's pretty tall. I will measure her after she gets here.


----------



## dbarabians

look out showjumpers here she comes. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guysssss, anyone know of a 1.25m trained or competed jumper thats 16.3hh or higher for under 30K? lol ik its tight criteria, but would anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kctop72

Nope.....all my horses are shorties 

We're going trail riding on Saturday, i can't wait!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Just popping in to say Hi! I'm usually not so blue during the holidays, but I've kinda secluded myself a bit the last couple weeks..

Miss you guys!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> Just popping in to say Hi! I'm usually not so blue during the holidays, but I've kinda secluded myself a bit the last couple weeks..
> 
> Miss you guys!


TG! Missed ya!


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> look out showjumpers here she comes. Shalom


not by me! I'm too old and fat for that! Lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ I resemble that remark!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday Y'all!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I think all of us Texans should get into jumping and show those **** yankees how it is done. Starting with nuisance and then Texasgal.
If they fail to impress them then the rest of us are off the hook. We can then join the yankes in laughing at tme and clim they are from Oklahoma. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im a jumper... *smile*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK then TBJumper you get to lead the team in the jumpoff.
If nuisance and Texasgal embarass us it will be your fault. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Just have to say we had a great turnout today on our trail ride. It was a gorgeous day and we had a blast!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Believe me. I'd embarass you! I'm pretty sure I would make it over the jump....as long as horse did. But it wouldn't be purty!


----------



## clippityclop

and then sometimes you might make it over the jump BEFORE your horse...LOL - there should be extra points given for that. It takes a certain kind of bravery and skill to separate from your horse in mid air! Nobody ever gives credit to those who are so talented.


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> I think all of us Texans should get into jumping and show those **** yankees how it is done. Starting with nuisance and then Texasgal.
> If they fail to impress them then the rest of us are off the hook. We can then join the yankes in laughing at tme and clim they are from Oklahoma. Shalom


I can ride jumpers .. and have the trophies to prove it! The older I get, the closer to the ground I want to be.


----------



## nuisance

Then I would for sure hurt myself. I do it enough. I'm already at Stage 7 horseback riding! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I shall lead us to victory!!!! Lol :>
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal do you have trophies for murdering chickens. I am told that you do that extremely well. LONG LVE EARL. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba

Earl, my dear friend, was an outlaw. And you fail to remember that I wasn't even in the state when that bird met with a most unfortunate accident.... most unfortunate..


----------



## dbarabians

You probably borrowed a rogue missle from Hamas and launched it at him.
Poor Earl never knew what was coming. Least you could have done was alert him and allow him to seek legal counsel.

It is finally cold. Reallyn cold. Not yankee New England cold but as close as I ever want to see it. Anyone got room down south till Wednesday. Then the normal weather will return.
I can deal with the cold now we need RAIN. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We got a little rain last night as the front blew in.

It was 42 on the porch this morning .. and dropping.

Supposed to be high 20's here tonight..

FINALLY! I will have a raging fire in the fireplace tonight for HOUSTON FOOTBALL!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i need to know this chicken story now.. do tell


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal is under investigation for the murder of a peaceful and innocent cochin named Earl.
While she was vacationing in supposedly Arkansas Earl met his demise.
Our suspect now denies any knowledge or involvment in said murder.
Even refusing to pay funeral expenses.
The investigation is ongoing but we do expect a break and justice.
The National Coalition for the Protection of Barnyard Fowl has posted a reward for any information.
After having flyers printed and DNA analysis done we have raised about 00.32 cents. And counting


----------



## dbarabians

OK i hit send by mistake.
Texasgal has so far only laughed in the face of these very serious charges and is facing fines and community service of less but not greater than 30 minutes. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL wow texasgal... and i thought you were nice or something...


----------



## texasgal

Geez .. dba .. you could at least get the story right!

Earl (formerly known as Bert), was NOT a cochin. He was a Salmon Faverolles/Silkie cross.

Earl was neither peaceful or innocent .. as is evidenced by the photos of my bloody arm.

His unfortunate demise came while I was on a horse purchasing trip to Arkansas and Earl unwittingly ran into the path of a .22 bullet.

Unfortunate, most unfortunate.

It is NOW peaceful in the hen house and most of the hens have grown all their feathers back.

Oh, and the hens have FINALLY quit playing "Goodbye Earl" by the Dixie Chicks.

*wink*

Oh, and dba, HAPPY HANUKKAH!


----------



## dbarabians

DO NOT BE FOOLED underneath that calm sunny appearance is a cold blooded murdered whose exploits have been reenacted on police dramas currently being directed and also in replay on national television daily.
A long history of murder follow our fellow member.
She is in fact tha Chupacabre.
Not only must one watch your chickens but your goats are not safe either.
Esecially during a full moon.
This concludes the Officail warning of the Chicken Rights Association of America. If anyone spots Texasgal at KFC, Churches, or Popeyes please approach with caution. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

You forgot Chick-fil-A


----------



## texasgal




----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL oh my gosh guys, where are these pictures of said "innocent" "demon" chicken!? XD


----------



## texasgal

I'll have to dig up the pictures .. but here is a thread especially dedicated to Earl ..

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/goodbye-earl-earl-has-die-127648/


----------



## texasgal

I think I've deleted all his pics .. as well as the pic of my bloody arm.. lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Bahahhahahhahaa


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday!

Yes, it rained here last night for over two hours - I have beautiful rye grass coming up everywhere. Hooray for rain! 

Tonight (and for the next three nights) I am going to make an attempt at protecting my 15 x 15 foot patch of tomatoes from the frost. Am I crazy or what? (DON"T ANSWER! haha!) They got started late this year and are just now making tomatoes. Since we have several good warm days ahead of us, I am going to try to bundle the patch up at night with cheap sheets/tarps from walmart. It will work or it won't! Anybody else a crazy gardener?

On another note, anyone going to/heard about the Large Animal Emergency Rescue course that is going on this Friday/Saturday? I wonder if they will do the helicopter lift again. Anyone here been to it? Here's the link:

Technical Large Animal Emergency Rescue Training and Certification I'm going - especially since they are offering 18 hours of CE - can't pass that up.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Wwaaiitttt... Where do you live?? Lol we got snow last night. Not a ton, but snow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

We had about 2" snow last night. Slick as owl shi..... stuff, on the way to work this morning. they say the roads have cleared off.... I wouldn't know, because others have called in and I have had to be nurse for 2 docs with full schedules today!~


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> We had about 2" snow last night. Slick as owl shi..... stuff, on the way to work this morning. they say the roads have cleared off.... I wouldn't know, because others have called in and I have had to be nurse for 2 docs with full schedules today!~


Ddaannngggg! Well 'eres to ya puttin up with it, ey?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

And of course we got no rain again :? Can y'all send some our way, please? I'll take snow too


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

lol ill go out and do a rain dance i learned from Native Americans during my years as a kid in New Mexico  hehe


----------



## Kiara

Thanks TBJumper, anything that will work  If you show me how I'll come up and we can dance together. We should get the horses involved too. The least we'd get out of it would be fun


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ill record it and put it on here. hahaha then we all send in our copies and WHAM! insta-rain!


----------



## Kiara

You have this all figured out! Waiting on the vid  I'd say get the horsies painted and joining in. It will look fantastic!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

You know that im gonna do this now right. hahaha i would paint Romeo but he would be most upset with me... Ill use powdered sugar so he could at least lick off the remains. lol


----------



## Kiara

We've done it before for Thanksgiving so the kids could get a kick out of it. My old man was displeased until he realized the deal entailed some carrots for him... My food-obsessed old man


----------



## nuisance

Here's the pics I have of my mare I'm getting, she's a rescue, and so skinny! Vet check was good. I rode her for less then a minute, just to see if she was rideable. (i had just busted my head open and had a big ole bloody bandage on my forehead, is why I had my head turned and hand over head! lol). I shared her pedigree earlier, but here it is again. Fabulous Lil E Thoroughbred 

she was too tall to go in the stock trailer that we went to get her in. I'm taking my little 2 horse, which is much taller to go get her. 
The pics with her ears back, Dawn (the lady who is fostering her at the moment) says she does that to the other horses, I told her I'd be protective also if I had been thru what she went thru!. She said she is very sweet and has never offered to be mean. She was very gentle, and handled very well in the round pen, the very short time I was on her.


----------



## clippityclop

when do you get to pick her up? You'll be busy for a few months having fun with your new horse! You should make up a journal or a blog and keep up with her progress with some photos. It's always heartwarming to see the before and after side by side later on.

how is your head and your face healing? and your finger? LOL! I think you've had enough injuries to last you for the next 10 years. You just got them all out of the way at once so you are good to go now....


----------



## nuisance

I am going saturday, unless something happens **rolling eyes** I have been on/around horses my whole 50 yrs, and only had 2 serious injuryies, they just happened to be back to back. and they both could have been worse! I don't look like a swollen racoon, or a jaundice panda anymore! lol wound is healed well. thanks for asking.


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

happy... what....


----------



## dbarabians

Hump Day is Wednesday. You are going over the hump and the weekend is just downhill. 
Now I do not feel so stupid for not knowing who Capt jack was is or whatever. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Happy 12/12/12
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Lol dba.....
That's sad tbj, not knowing what hump day is

Yes kiara, 12/12/12 and we're all still here......so far!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol hey!!! Captain Jack Sparrow is someone EVERYONE knows. I had no idea what a "hump day" is. Get with the modern generation, hahhaa just kidding. i hate our generation.


----------



## kctop72

Well dba can now be included in "Everyone", since we told him about Cap'n Jack! 
Never thought about "hump day" being a generational thing. Every generation have their issues, i guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IM GOING TO YOUTUBE JUST FOR DBA!  hold on  Captain Jack will be with you soon


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper




----------



## Kayella

It's not our generation, it's just her :wink: I've known about hump day since I was in middle school!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the video tbj.....love it!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Thanks kay! I thought for a split second that i might be getting old or something. Didn't take me long to dismiss that notion lol!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Ok now I have seen the clip.
Still not motivated to go rent the DVD.
People really paid good money to see that. Just joking. 
Thanks TBjumper now I am offically cool I suppose. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yayyyy! Congrats DBA! You now have seen pieces of greatness. lol. Nahhhh monty python is better ;D (the skits, not just the movie)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Anyone familiar? /


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kay, guys, i found an awesome riding video. Check it out  For all yall with friends that say riding is easy. I showed this to my class along with 2 falls... they respect it more now. hahaha


----------



## clippityclop

Hey DBA, watch this trailer for the first Pirates of the carribean movie 'the curse of the black pearl' - it tells the story from what the other ones are based on...

if you still don't get even the teeniest inkling to watch the movie, well then I guess we all tried.... :think::razz:
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl Trailers & Clips - Yahoo! Movies

now I'm going to have to pull out my dvd's and watch them all again...another one of those fun movie sets to watch back to back over the holidays!


----------



## Kiara

Very nice video, TBJumper. Being the only horse-minded person in the family I can relate


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CC, i know right. hahaha im gonna watch em all on my flight to europe. hahaha


----------



## Kiara

You're headed to Europe? Whereabouts? If I may ask. I'm headed to visit my family there too


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Everywhere... lol we are headed to England first, then Scotland, then Germany, then France, then Italy.


----------



## Kiara

We can wave at each other then. My family lives in Germany right now  Do visit the Christmas Market. And enjoy all the food! Goodness they have great food! The last three countries are known for it. Now I'm getting hungry thinking about it


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Awesome! Thanks for the tip! Will do


----------



## Kiara

If you need some food suggestions, don't hesitate. And don't worry about eating a lot, since you will also be walking a lot -and if you use public transportation running for the bus a lot - so it levels itself out.  And be really careful crossing roads. Some countries have some less considerate drivers and might run you over if you don't pay attention :shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well thanks for the heads up! And HAHAHAHA me worrying about eating is like the sun worrying about shining... it doesnt happen. lol  im skinny but man i eat and eat and eat... my dad says i got it from him, hahahaha. im sooooooo excited


----------



## Kiara

Well, then we have more in common When my mom visits she says: "You are too skinny! Have you lost weight? This is not good!" Then a few days later she goes to my husband: "She eats a lot!" And my husband just says: "I know." :lol: Yeay for fast metabolisms! Which also means you can go enjoy all the food. I already told my mom I will mostly likely just eat all day when I visit with the occasional break to go outside (Christmas market and such). :wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL we are so alike!!!!! When my boyfriend first met me he wondered why i didnt eat. i laughed, 2 times later he asked how i wasnt fat. hahahaha love that metabolism!!!! im sooo excited for germany for that reason alone FOOOOODDDDD and lotsa meat!!!!! hahahaha maybe ill bump into ya! look for the brunette twins stuffing their faces. hahaha (most likely in a polo)


----------



## Kiara

haha. My husband asks: "Where does it all go?" I told him we'll be broke if we ever have a son with my appetite lol If you'll hang out around the south eastern part I'll might see you. You will have to wear a discerning piece of clothing so I don't walk up to your twin and start chatting her up with her wondering what the hell I'm talking about


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

hahahaha! Ill probably be wearing my black riding jacket. Theres like nowhere what i dont wear this thing. the new Gersemi riding jacket


----------



## Kiara

Awesome. When are you leaving for your big trip? If I may ask. It would be quite something to talk about here if we met in Germany


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

That would be so cool hahaha. and im leaving on the 21 for england  probably be in germany around christmas or a tad after


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone have fun over there. I ahve lived in Italy , England , and the Netherlands. I truly loved Italy. Ya,ll dont get into trouble.
y daughters cannot beleive that i have yet to see the pirates of the carribean. since we have yet to gather for hanukkah guess i know what they are buying me. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA thats awesome  and weellllll...... im a trouble maker but i will attempt not to  hahaha and oh good! you will get to see!


----------



## dbarabians

As a much younger and adventurous man I have been chased by the police in London, Amsterdam, and Turkey.
In London I could not beleive that the police thought that we Americans would truly follow the commands of an unarmed police officer who was trying to question us and therefore disrupting our night out on the town.
It was after all Saturday night. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Do one of ya'll need a nurse to go along with you? I already have a passport!  lol


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - you gals have a great time! And the food - oh I love food - but listening to you gals makes me wonder - neither one of you have hit 30 yet, have you? LOL!

I woke up with all kinds of new additions to my lifestyle the morning of my 30th bday - gray hair, wrinkles, cellulite, and my metabolism came to a screeching halt!

TB, I will have to check out the jacket you mentioned - I too love jackets and wear my riding stuff as part of my everyday wardrobe....even my tall boots...LOL!!!


----------



## clippityclop

TB, super cute jacket. is yours the waterproof one? I like it.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yes its relatively waterproof  hahaha i LOVE IT! ive had it for about a month and its my favorite "top" hahaha i wear it everywhere. haha  and yeaaahhhh im 17, which is why im eating everything i can shove down my throat now while i still have the chance!!! hahaha XD


----------



## dbarabians

Anyone planning a trip to Israel let me know. My daughter will obey my command to serve as a tour guide. I love that honour your father and mother stuff. Use it to my advantage every chance I get. 
So is riding attire back in style again?
My daughter wanted a some things from Hermes. I agreed till I saw the price. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

hahaha nice  and well it "is" back in stye. but people are ripping it off. i see people with paddock style boots and tall boots and tights and im like,"WE WERE COOL FIRST!" then do my "im cool" walk down the hall or street in my beat up messed up ol tall boots and ripped worn riding tights and my polo. hahahhaha (no, im not cool, yes its fun to pretend)


----------



## Kiara

Not quite at 30 yet, so like TBJumper eating all while I can  
DB, yes, the prices on some designers are a *little* lofty... My parents never heard any of that from me. I wanted cheap clothing. It was hard for me just to buy my Ariat's and I wear them everyday. My brother was the opposite though. I just did this :shock: when I saw how much he spent on clothes. I figure I'll pay for quality, but not for name. Money doesn't grow on trees after all. So I've been told at least :wink:

I've also never cared what anyone thinks about my attire, if that is the basis of whether to associate with me or not, it is their problem, not mine. I've been around plenty of people that didn't associate with me since I wasn't wearing brand names...:? So I end up wearing what I wear to the horses out too. Versatile enough. Shirt, jeans and my Ariat terrain boots. My animals nor my husband object, so why worry about it?


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Anyone planning a trip to Israel let me know. My daughter will obey my command to serve as a tour guide. I love that honour your father and mother stuff. Use it to my advantage every chance I get.
> So is riding attire back in style again?
> My daughter wanted a some things from Hermes. I agreed till I saw the price. Shalom


DH would LOVE to go to Isreal .. I'll let you know if he makes plans...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i wear barn clothes basically everywhere.. my mom went out and bought new jeans for me the other week because i objected to getting new ones. (each pair is stained and torn in various places) im not the person to spend alot on clothes, except riding clothes or horsie gear, then no expense is spared! hahahha because, come on, we all have priorities. and id rather look better than everyone while im in the ring  hahaha outside of the ring... meh. hahah im not out to impress.


----------



## clippityclop

Well let's hope "Stacy and Clinton" don't ever come to my house - it seems the only attire in my closet is scrubs, riding clothes and every color tank top that exists. And 99% of them have holes from briar vines, fencing or just plain wore thru. LOL!

As for boots, yes, the FAKE riding boots are SO in style right now. I went to Macy's and Dillards looking for a decent pair of leather tall boots (with heels) for casual wear (and the once in awhile hot date night with a short skirt) and there is every kind of fake riding and paddock boot you've ever seen....

but then my opinion obviously doesn't matter - I've chastised friends here for spending upwards of $1000 on those goofy over priced cavalry TAMU boots that never EVER sit next to the hide of a horse....why pay that if you aren't going to use them for what they were intended? But then you know me - I just live here. My blood does NOT run maroon. :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Versatility is key in the horsey world! I wear the same clothes to work, church, barn or out n about. It all washes the same

I have a cousin that lives in Jordan and my aunt is there visiting her for the holidays. The pictures have been beautiful and i can't wait to hear the stories next time i see her

Oh and by the way, it's raining here!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My rain dance worked!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tbj
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My trainer nearly killed me for doing it. hahaha she was like,"DANG IT ADDIE WE NEED TO HAVE A LESSON TOMORROW!!! STOP DANCING!!!!" hahahhaha she tackled me after i had finished. XD


----------



## kctop72

Can i just say.....covered arenas are awesome!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

TBJumper, thank you for the dance, it rained here too!!! Yeay!


----------



## clippityclop

Well i just got back from the Technical Large Animal Emergency Rescue class that ran from 8am to 6pm BOTH Friday and Saturday.

It was FUN FUN FUN! And of course, very very educational in oh so many ways. I could write ten pages on all of the cool things, pictures, videos, demonstrations, etc. It was just amazing.

The demos were really neat because they were hands on. We didn't have live critters, but we had some life-sized dummies. We learned how to properly restrain and pull a stuck and downed horse out of a mud filled trench. We learned how to pull downed horses out of trailers, how to lift them up in the air with home-made slings (and the correct way to do it so they don't kill over two days later from internal damages- which apparently happens a LOT).

We also learned how to tip a trailer over on its side and then right it again and the MOST fun part was the simulated barn fire where someone (THAT WOULD BE ME) volunteered to go into a smoke (halloween fogger) filled barn and bring out two horses (they timed me) to show an example of how hard and dangerous it could be.

The firefighters that were there said I would have never made it out with the first horse alive. I couldn't see two inches in front of me - was in a strange barn and had to find halters and put them on the horses in pitch blackness and lead them out.

IT WAS A BLAST!

If anyone gets a chance to go, you should do it. EVery rancher I know has often wished they knew how to get their cattle out of a mud pit/trench/stock tank - this course kept me on the edge of my seat for two days - there were so many real live case scenarios with pictures and video.


----------



## nuisance

Finally got my new mare home. Picked her up in Azle from the Wise county humane society. took awhile to load her. She will walk right into a big horse hauling 6 horse slant, that the humane society has, but she did NOT like my 2 horse! Nor the 2 other stock trailers we tried to pick her up in! lol. Right now, I'm not working with her, just going to feed her up, and get her use to me. She's kind of leary, but easy to handle. According to the Jockey club, she had 4 races. I don't know what kind of training since, so I'll just start like it was day one of riding when I finally start working. Ground stuff first. Again, her name is Fabulous Lil E. I'll call her Lil. She's taken to cribbing, dadgum her! I'll get better pictures of her later.


----------



## clippityclop

So what are everyone's plans for the apocalypse? Big dinner date? Hiding in bunkers? Sitting on the porch eating popcorn and watching everyone else? LOL! As long as they don't dump any radiation or bombs on me, it will be just any ol' other day at my house....so I'll be the one eating popcorn. :wave:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im going on a trail ride and going to yell at cars driving by and say,"MY TRANSPORT DONT RUN ON GAS! ILL LIVE LONGER!!!" Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

lol TBJ. BTW, still waiting on those snow pictures...

I will be enjoying European food, Christmas markets, family, friends and a tack store visit or too  No rides, since my horses will literally be half way across the world though :-( How I'd like to have them pull me through the snow. In a one-horse open sleigh... :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Great... Thanks now im singing Jingle Bells -_-..... Hahahahaha and OH MY GOSH i forgot didnt i... Well then! Tomorrow shall be the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Then my evil plan has worked! Muhaha!

Yes, do show pictures! Of the foxes too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hate you... -_- i just got that stupid "ol saint nick" out of my head and now jingle bells!? Gosh kiara.. And i will! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

If it makes you feel better, they had a video spoof of that pacific Rim movie with the Power Rangers theme song. Had that song stuck in my head for a while!

Good. We're waiting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I dont know if you could have made those last 3 words sound any creepier in my head..... O.O im scared.... Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

I'm not THAT evil  just jingle bells evil 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahaha i know im just saying.  hahaha Guys im stressing about finals....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

I got done last Friday. Had 7 exams in 9 days... So you will do fine! Try not to stress too much. You do the best you can and that's that. Then enjoy the holidays 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Holy cow I'm so glad I don't have to deal with tests and finals! I think I still have a little PTSD over vet tech school....

sometimes I still have dreams about the tests in anesthesia and surgery that are 350 questions, fill in the blank and sometimes fill in the sentence! And then the next 25 questions refer to the answers you filled in (assuming your answer was correct) LOL! And then the essays - we had to regurgitate the entire workings of different organs, what hormones they produced, what anesthetics worked best for what types of situations and the pros and cons of each....

and then we all would wait in the hall while he called us in his office one by one to tell us if we passed or failed. Oh the stress! It wasn't 'turn in a test, go about your day and look it up online later - it was turn it in, and be ready to get grilled for your choices of answers, right or wrong - and sometimes he would leave the door open for everyone in the hall to hear! Whew! I'm nervous again already. :hide: :lol:


On another note, I'm going 'jingle-belling' around the neighborhood this eve with my neighbor. Going to strap on the jingle bell collar - I can't find my battery operated Xmas lights! The grinch must have stolen them....hmmm


----------



## nuisance

Suppose to have "severe winte weather" here Christmas eve, day and the day after! Might get to build me a snowman with the grandkids! lol


----------



## lvmyhorses

I'm just sw of Ft. Worth a small community of Morgan Mill which is just north of Stephenville. I have 3 aqha mares and 1 MFT also 2 JRT's. I have 10.4 acres and can't seem to find that .4 acre but I know it's here some place. 
I currently barrel race and horse camp, but fazing out of barrels to do more move up trail rides. I'm retired and have all this time to do all the riding I want. Planning on the San Angelo ride in Feb and Fredricksburg in March. 
Anyone need a bit of info in my area will try to help out. Take care.... ;-)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

You new to THF thread? Aint seen ya before. Well WELCOME! If so, if not.. Im stupid... Hahahhs )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

TUck in yer tails if you are in my area - here comes another freeze!


----------



## Sharpie

My horse is wishing for a breeze and a freeze- he's getting so sweaty down here he's still getting hosed off daily! Our days haven't been below 75 and nights aren't hitting below 60 except for an odd one here and there. I'm going to have to clip more hair off him again here soon.

Would kill for any form of water from the sky right now.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im with ya on that one. I have full body washed romeo every day now an today after our lesson... Oh my gosh he looked like i dumped him in my pool and brought him to the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Oh the irony, I leave hot Texas, come to Germany, it gets cold in Texas and warm in Germany :? Having a blast though. Have been to two tack stores so far and either later today or tomorrow we'll be headed to a third  And the second Christmas market. Need to get some stuff for my old man, because so far have been buying for my girl. My first mare, so I can actually go all girlie :lol:

How are y'all holding up? Any rain?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Getting on the plane for England!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

no rain - just freeze....well at least for my area.

have fun ladies and be safe!


----------



## kctop72

Got some rain not before last....came through hard and fast then left. Supposed to get some more tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Merry Christmas Eve to all my Texas friends...

Have a GREAT Christmas and a very Happy New Year!

~deb


----------



## kctop72

MerryTexaa Christmas Y'all and a very Happy and safe New Year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Merry Christmas from Scotland yall! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Merry Christmas guys! I'm spending my birthday/christmas eve out in the barn with a VERY sick yearling. Fingers crossed that she makes it. Sounds like I'm not going to have a fun night though, since there is a tornado watch and will be 30 mph gusts tonight!


----------



## Faceman

Endiku said:


> Merry Christmas guys! I'm spending my birthday/christmas eve out in the barn with a VERY sick yearling. Fingers crossed that she makes it. Sounds like I'm not going to have a fun night though, since there is a tornado watch and will be 30 mph gusts tonight!


Happy Birthday. Hope your yearling makes it...


----------



## Kiara

Merry Christmas everyone from over here, where it is almost Texas hot. So much for white Christmas, but it's great. 

Endiku, happy birthday and you are an angel for caring for Kenzie the way you do. Hoping and crossing fingers that she can find a wonderful forever home.


----------



## FaithCat

Unfortunatley, where I live, we got the rain and the cold weather but it didn't snow! 

Oh well...A Very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Endiku

same here FaithCat xD its 'cold' here (my missouri and pennsylvania family laughed their butts off when I said it was freezing here at 50 degrees and windy) and very, very windy. We've been under a tornado watch/warning since last night which has made things interesting. lol


----------



## kctop72

The snow is beautiful here! I'm loving it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

All my friends back in texas are posting pics of snow on facebook and im sitting here in northern SCOTLAND and its not even 40!!!! WHY!?!? Lol cant wait to go home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

We got about 4-5 inches snow. 20 degrees. Not suppose to "warm " up till Friday. Horses really appreciated their hay today!


----------



## Kiara

TBJ, you and me both! I came here wanting to see a white Christmas! Now it's in the 70s and zero snow. And now it snows in Texas?! Oh, the irony...

I do get to walk around and remember how many trails there are here just outside all these barns around. Wish there were this many where my horses are  There are just so many trail riding opportunities here. Oh, and the barn next to my parents place has a Friesian in it that likes to stick his head out his stall when you walk by...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We have 3 friesian stallions at the barn i ride and board at. SO BEAUTIFUL! They seem to have no idea they are stallions tho, i swear they are as cuddly as geldings. Hahahaha Bogart, Titus, Valentino. Bogie won Friesian of the year in 2007.  but! I KNOW RIGHT KIARA!? I came here expecting the countryside to be under a beautiful white blanket. But no.... Pouring rain... Every day.... And high of 50, low of 40....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

The place I used to help out at had a place next door with a Friesian. I don't know if he was a stallion, but the owner would take him for walks and he posed. Had a wavy mane and tail... Gorgeous! But yeah, no snow here, snow in Texas and once we get back it's supposed to be warm again... Go figure... At least I'll get to ride when I get back


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I know right. I predicted this before we left, i told all my friends,"watch, on Christmas, itll snow, and ill be gone, and when i get back the snow will be gone." Hahahahaha not fair -_- oh well we are in Europe  and ik im sooo excited to be back with Romeo <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Lucky y'all!! It was freezing last night, but no snow ): I'm too far south for it to get as cold here. It's 35 degrees right now, with a low of 33 tonight. Maybe some sleet? I'll drag Henny out into the snow if I have to LOL


----------



## Kiara

I'm enjoying my last days of feeling stuffed every day and family time. Great trip. Am glad to be seeing my fluffies again


----------



## nuisance

Work was canceled today because of the icy roads. Had rain, then sleet, then snow, so have a good inch of ice on everything. I just need to remember. Feed the horses, then shower. Nothing like a bra full of hay! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hhahahahaa isnt that the best feeling? XD its a constant... Jabbing reminder of how much our horses love us (us: the food we give them)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I am ready for the white stuff to go away and temps return to normal. Like the 50's and 60's.
I had enough snow during my time living in Europe .
Scotland is beautiful and I am jealous of the you.
Since I travelled so much in my childhood and my early adult life I thought I was over "visiting " places.
Now Scotland and Ireland are starting to appeal to me again. Thanks of course to TBJumpers little adventure. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Coming back tomorrow. Bittersweet, as will miss my family, but glad to see my fluffy ones. Got some new tack too. Having my first mare, I can get girlie with her :lol: Though we do have to do checked bags, as my DH got me a safety vest for when I start getting on my young one. We figured we would get questioned, as it does kind of look like a bullet-proof vest and doesn't fit in my carry-on. My husband told me to just wear it, but I have a feeling that would lead to awkward conversations :wink:


----------



## nuisance

Have fun with the vest in the airport/plane! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Today in London, tomorrow in Paris 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Have a safe trip Kiara 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Glad to hear some folks got snow - we just got rain - lots and lots of rain. Nothing too muddy, however - just a good soaking off and on with a few sunshiny days in between. We will see if it snows again in February! Any bets?

I am trying my hand at making a homemade egg incubator. I found some neat ideas and directions from the backyardchicken forum and am going to give it a go. No previous electrical experience required! Let's hope I don't burn down the house. LOL!

Hope everyone is staying warm, avoiding germs/flu/bugs in general and hope you all have a great New Year!


----------



## clippityclop

I want to see some Europe pictures.......


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CC, you will get to see some for sure.  oh an just so yall know... Paris is terrible -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Alright, made it back. Checking the vest was the best choice. No strange questions  Lots to do now, getting feed and panels (my wonderful, amazing DH is getting me a round pen!), some groceries for ourselves, washing, etc. Also unloading the tack I got and getting some gifts to my BM for blanketing my horses and taking good care of them.

Pictures will follow once I sort through them.

TBJ, what don't you like about Paris? Just curious.


----------



## dbarabians

Kiara, Paris is full of Parisians. I like France and Paris at night is beautiful but will be in no hurry to go back. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I dont like the atmosphere... Its just got a dreary and pushy feel to it. Also its unclean and the people are rude. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Like I said it is beutiful at night. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Haha, well yes and you shouldn't drive there. They interpret the rules differently...

It was a little startling to have to explain what horse tack is at the passport/customs check...

Hope you're having a great trip, TBJ.

DB, how are things coming with the mare and filly you had? Is your arm better?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kiara thanks for asking. I am fine and the arm is healing well. I have taken the brace off unless I am lifting anything or using that arm.
If you have noticed my typing has improved. Though I believe I have developed some bad habits while wearing the brace.
The mare and foal are fine. With the ice storm we delayed the weaning. too much stress IMO for the filly at one time. After the pastures dry up a bit I will move the round pen there and trap the little fiend. She is truly a doll and will allow me to rub her all over. almost as if she were imprinted.
I really do not think halter breaking her will be hard. Just need to be careful about the right arm. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> I dont like the atmosphere... Its just got a dreary and pushy feel to it. Also its unclean and the people are rude. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They seem to say that in every movie I've seen with people going to Paris...I guess that's because it is true!

I mean, look what Julia Roberts said about College Station in the movie 'My Best Friend's Wedding'...LOL!
Julia Roberts mocking college station !! (flv video) | (Free File Download, File Backup, File Sharing and Publishing) fliiby.com


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I have to say, Scotland was my favorite so far  hahaha England takes second, i love the people but not the atmosphere. Thennnn i wouldnt put Paris on my list. CANT WAIT TO GET BACK TO TEXAS!!!! Im so horse sick. :'( and DBA thats good to hear.  and Kiara, LOL isnt it the best trying to explain? XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

DB, glad to hear. Finger's crossed for haltering being a breeze. Maybe she'll be like my girl. We weren't there for her, but the other horse wouldn't be caught while she kept following me. She wasn't halter broke, but we said, hey, let's see what she does. So we stuck a halter on her and it didn't faze her one bit! So we took her instead  

TBJ, yes, especially if you say halter, lead-rope, bridle, saddle-pad and they still give you a blank stare... So I said "horse supplies".


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol cause "horse supplies" is a very specific and scientific term. Therefore making it easier for those nice guards we love so much to correctly detect that... ALL of it MUST be secret drug carrying (im too tired to spell, if thats wrong) devices! I was stopped in Denver and thats what they told me my saddle was.... Really.... Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Oh gosh, how did that work out? Did they search your saddle or did someone set them straight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Hi everyone, resurfacing here on winter vacation, have been drowning in work since school started! Glad to see new people, and also laughing out loud as the story of Earl is resurrected once again. Sending healing thoughts to Dbarabians and Nuisance, and also congrats to Nuisance on your new mare! 
TBjumper and Kiara, enjoyed reading about your travels. As for Parisians... I have spent tons of time in France, and I can tell you that the French people hate the Parisians for the same reasons you don't like the city, haha. I love Paris, but am always ready to go down south after a week or two there.
Lvmyhorses, you aren't too far from me, as I am in Tarrant County, so if you are ever up this way, give me a shout. Anybody coming up for the Stock Show?
I've been working more than ever before, and yet still am out at the barn every day. Spent 4 days in SW NM Thanksgiving week, most of the time on horseback in the Gila.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My trainer held up a whip and said,"dont you touch that saddle, im sure you know what this is used for." They let me go after that. Hahahha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

*NM pack trip*

Here's a pic!


----------



## Kiara

TBJ, you are lucky to have an awesome trainer (and that she didn't get arrested)!

Outnabout, beautiful photo!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Kiara, i know im lucky to have such an awesome trainer. Been the best years of my life with her. Id never ever switch. Shes just the absolute best! Not only training wise, but just to hang out with! Hahaha  

OAB, cute and cool! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Happy 2013 everyone!


----------



## MitchTx

Happy 2013 everyone. I guess it's time to introduce myself on the thread. I'm Mitch and I'm in Tarrant County. I'm new to horses, in a way. Have always wanted to own/learn but never had the time or money. Still don't really have either, but I think it's time at least to learn. So I've been digging around a bit looking for barns in the area that do lessons/rentals and have a few leads. Hoping to start with lessons and start riding in the next handful of months. I know, I picked the wrong time of year to start but you go where your heart leads you. Outnabout, I'm thinking about hitting the Fort Worth Stockshow this year but probably can only go one day, any suggestions as to the best day to go? 

Anyway, hi... Hope to stay active on the forum while I start my journey.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hey there Mitch! Welcome to one of if not the most active forum on this place. Hahaha its cool youre getting into horses, you wont regret it 

GUYS!! I went on a ride through Hyde Park on an Irish Draft cross named Murphy! He was not what im use to (being the rider of a spritely OTTB jumper) but i loved him, willing mount who was obviously a hunter to start with. He rode with a smooth gate, good with my leg, liked bit contact, and always kept his neck/head straight out infront of him with a fluid movement. Hahahaha i wanted to jump him over something to see if he had hunter knees too but my guide said i couldnt. Hahaha GREAT ride!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Happy New Year everyone! 
Welcome, Mitch! Are you kidding, any time is a great time to learn to ride, haha. You are doing it correctly, learning about horsemanship and riding before you buy a horse. What do you want to do once you learn? Depending on where you are located, I could possibly help out in that I know a couple of individuals who do lessons on the side. I'm assuming you are riding western? PM me if you are interested.

As for the Stock Show, check out the web site and see which day has the events that you are most interested in to decide when to go. Myself, I like the ranch horse versatility and cutting classes the most, and also the mustang makeover challenge show. I'll be there a lot on the weekend of Jan. 19-20-21. I always get a grounds pass so I can go whenever I want to.


----------



## outnabout

Oh, and I won't miss the Chris Cox clinic at the Stock Show!


----------



## kctop72

Happy New Year y'all!

Welcome Mitch. Stock show has so many cool things. Good luck on figuring out which day to go, lol. I highly recommend the parade if you've never been!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Sooooooooooooooo ... I ended 2012 by going and seeing The Hobbit .... twice.

I love the whole Middle Earth, swords and knives, thing.... well, that and I think I'm married to a Dwarf .. with Hobbit tendencies... hehe


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol TG! An im with ya on the love of Middle Earth, i have gandalfs sword, legolas's bow, my twin has the elven necklace, an my dad has a life sized frodo and sam.... Shhhhhh we keep them in the back room so people dont think we are weird..... Hahahahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

i've never seen an entire Lord of the Rings movie.. I read the Hobbit years ago, but never really thought about Lord of the Rings (except my DD was in LOVE with Legolas) ..

DD16 wanted to go see it, so we did, then I was telling DH that I think he's a Dwarf .. with Hobbit tendencies .. and he said he wanted to go see the movie, so we went the next day. I liked it better the 2nd time..

Now I'm looking to buy the LotR's trilogy .. lol.

DH soooo identified with Thorin .. he IS the Dwarf King (all except for those few Hobbit tendencies... lol)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahahha i need to meet yall! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Sooooooooooooooo ... I ended 2012 by going and seeing The Hobbit .... twice.
> 
> I love the whole Middle Earth, swords and knives, thing.... well, that and I think I'm married to a Dwarf .. with Hobbit tendencies... hehe


you mean he doesn't shave his feet? The nerve.... all that we go thru to look good for them and they don't even bother....

:lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> you mean he doesn't shave his feet? The nerve.... all that we go thru to look good for them and they don't even bother....
> 
> :lol::lol:


And you should see his TOES! lol. Seriously, he's hairy, loud, all about food and beer, controversy, adventure, BATTLE ... Fancies himself a warrior .. looking for a picture of his tattoo .. lol.

(Then there's the whole "love of doily" thing .. and wanting everything neat and tidy ... Hobbit-ish)


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny! I haven't seen the whole LOTR trilogy nor Hobbit. Just not that interested but I love Harry Potter....go figure!

On a horsey note, here's my little fuzball although she's not very little, infact she quite thick and a little pistol to boot!!!










Not a very good picture, DH was cold and ready to go!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

SO CUTE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

What is the difference between a 'farm' and a 'ranch'? For example, our neighbor wants to give her property a name. She doesn't raise crops or breed animals - she just wants something decorative. Any suggestions? She wants to call herself a 'farm' or a 'ranch' on her sign, but doesn't know which one is the more appropriate one to use. Does it really matter anymore?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ranch id say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop we have over 3,000 acres. Horses, cattle, yet we still refer to this place as a farm. We do raise wheat hay and soybeans but IMO a ranch needs to be thousands of acres and hundreds of cattle within its borders to use the term ranch.
I also know people that call a couple of acres a ranch. To each his own. Just tell them to b prepared to hear laughter if they ever go out to west texas or the panhandle and refer to a few acres by the term "ranch. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tbj.

Cc, I'm with dba, it's a farm more than a ranch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My best friend has just under 100 or so acres and only has horses and donkeys and they call it a ranch. My boyfriend has about 60ish acres and only has horses and they call it a ranch. My old science teacher has horses and emu's and about 40 acres and they call it a ranch. The only "farm" i know of in my area comes after a barn name, eg White Horse Farm, City Slick Farm, Gold Star Farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

To me, personally as a EFL, a farm is more crop based, whereas a ranch has livestock/animals. But what do I know, not my mother tongue :wink:


----------



## outnabout

Hi everybody...
Farm vs ranch, who knows? To me, ranch suggests livestock more than crops, and farm brings up images of crops with or without livestock. Both larger than just a few acres, although ranches generally larger.

Kctop that is a cute little fuzzball, I'll have to post a pic of my not so little anymore fuzzball colt, as they resemble each other.

Looking forward to riding this afternoon, as the temps are coming out of the 30's and the wind is down. Maybe even a little sun!


----------



## Faceman

Kiara said:


> To me, personally as a EFL, a farm is more crop based, whereas a ranch has livestock/animals. But what do I know, not my mother tongue :wink:


That's what I, and a lot of other people subscribe to. A farmer raises crops and a rancher raises livestock. Then, of course, there are the ranches in Nevada...


----------



## texasgal

Ranch - Noun
A large farm, esp. in the western US and Canada, where cattle or other animals are bred.

Farm - Noun
An area of land and its buildings used for growing crops and rearing animals, typically under the control of one owner or manager.

Funny that they are listed as synonymous for each other.. I kinda think of "ranch" as livestock only .. where "farm" is crops and livestock ...


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman, only you would bring up THOSE "ranches" in Nevada. They raise things other than crops or livestock. LOL
Lots of ranches such as the WTWaggoner Estate, 6666's and the King ranch and raise cattle. 
Just tell your friend to call the property whatever she want to. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

OK I erased something on the above post. those large ranches raise cattle and thousands of acres of wheat and other crops. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys this question is tearing us apartt!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Faceman, only you would bring up THOSE "ranches" in Nevada. They raise things other than crops or livestock. LOL
> Lots of ranches such as the WTWaggoner Estate, 6666's and the King ranch and raise cattle.
> Just tell your friend to call the property whatever she want to. Shalom


I think the King Ranch builds trucks, too, don't they?...:rofl:

When I was in the oil business, I did exploration work on both the King Ranch in South Texas, and the Longfellow Ranch (350,000 acres) in West Texas out by Ft. Stockton...spent about 7 months in each place. The King Ranch was OK, but do you know how many acres it takes to support a cow in West Texas? Longfellow had more goats than anything else, and is mostly used for hunting...


----------



## kctop72

Not at all tbj, that's what's great about this thread, we can agree to disagree and still be friendly!!!!

CC- home is where the heart is and she can call it anything she wants to!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

KC, *sigh of relief*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

HAHA! This is great input.

I also was raised in an area were farms meant more agricultural/crop based and ranches were livestock based. These days (especially where I am and I'm not much different) there are so many ranchettes and all have names with 'farm' or 'ranch' or 'acres' or 'creek' or 'cove' or whatever in the name...

I only have 22 acres and we call ourselves a ranch and I raise registered Boer goats. Of course in 10 years, every thing around here will be subdivided and sold and our little property will no doubt be the largest out this way - LOL! I probably fall into the ranchette category - altho I don't know what constitutes a ranchette either - I thought those were lots around 2-10 acres?

I would love to have about 10,000 acres in west tx - especially with some of those hills in the mix...I'd be training endurance horses all day every day.


----------



## Faceman

clippityclop said:


> HAHA! This is great input.
> 
> I also was raised in an area were farms meant more agricultural/crop based and ranches were livestock based. These days (especially where I am and I'm not much different) there are so many ranchettes and all have names with 'farm' or 'ranch' or 'acres' or 'creek' or 'cove' or whatever in the name...
> 
> I only have 22 acres and we call ourselves a ranch and I raise registered Boer goats. Of course in 10 years, every thing around here will be subdivided and sold and our little property will no doubt be the largest out this way - LOL! I probably fall into the ranchette category - altho I don't know what constitutes a ranchette either - I thought those were lots around 2-10 acres?
> 
> I would love to have about 10,000 acres in west tx - especially with some of those hills in the mix...I'd be training endurance horses all day every day.


Well, your 22 acres are probably better than db's 3,000 acres anyway...his are up there within spitting distance of Oklahoma - yuck. As a matter of fact, I've heard that when his horses back against his fence to poop, they are pooping in Oklahoma...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Now now now. Oklahoma may be a perfectly dreadful place in terms of people, and land... But the Oklahoma GO Show is darn important to me, so imma stick up for them and DBA here. You go! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harvesterdaughter

I live up by Amarillo with 6 horses, 1 of which we are trying to sell. I have a QH mare with a 4 1/2 mo. old foal and a 7 or 8 mo. old Paint stud colt. Then we have a Pinto Quarab gelding and 2 Paint mares.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Are you new? / if so, WELCOME! If not, hey, im the idiot of our group! Hahahaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Oh now you want to place me in Oklahoma. Those are fighting words Faceman. I might have to drive to that hillbilly heaven you live in to straighten this thing out. Which outhouse do I turn off the road to get to your place? LOL
I am located 30 miles south of the OK border. Far enough that we cant smell it. 
I have been to West Texas and know fully well how many hundred acres it takes to raise a cow/calf unit. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Now now guys....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Now now guys....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think someone forgot to tell TbredJ about the ongoing love/hate relationship between dba and Faceman ....

It's all in good fun and sometimes even more fun if you take sides and join in ... 

:lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well alright then! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Yes it is and Texasgal usually takes the wrong side so she should know. Go ask Earl.
TBJ, by the way yours is the only forum name that I ever abbreviate, Faceman is a good guy. I like giving him a hard time and unfortanetly he usually gets the better of me. it is also a national past time in Texas third only to football and rodeo to make fun of Okalahoma. Or any of the other 48 inferior states we foul our mouths by naming.
Its all in good fun. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahah i hear ya on the mocking thing. The only thing decent about OK is the GO Show . Hahaha and awww i feel special! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Oh now you want to place me in Oklahoma. Those are fighting words Faceman. I might have to drive to that hillbilly heaven you live in to straighten this thing out. Which outhouse do I turn off the road to get to your place? LOL
> I am located 30 miles south of the OK border. Far enough that we cant smell it.
> I have been to West Texas and know fully well how many hundred acres it takes to raise a cow/calf unit. Shalom


Well, I am 90 miles from the Oklahoma border...unfortunately I am due East, so in the summer time get a lot of Oklahoma dust dumped on me. The Oklahoma dust makes for nice sunsets, though...


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Yes it is and Texasgal usually takes the wrong side so she should know. Go ask Earl.
> TBJ, by the way yours is the only forum name that I ever abbreviate, Faceman is a good guy. I like giving him a hard time and unfortanetly he usually gets the better of me. it is also a national past time in Texas *third only to football and rodeo* to make fun of Okalahoma. Or any of the other 48 inferior states we foul our mouths by naming.
> Its all in good fun. Shalom


Um, it's FORTH ... behind FOOTBALL, RODEO, and making fun of LIBERALS that live in Texas... .. hehehehe


----------



## dbarabians

Shaking our liberal heads in amazement at the things your knuckle dragging brethren say Texasgal is number on on my liberal list.
90 miles is enough to ensure you dont smell the odor coming from Oklahoma Faceman. We have seen a couple if those dust storms here. thought I was in west Texas. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Texasgal, it isn't "LIBERALS" but "Librulls" haha


----------



## Kiara

I have noticed when you ask people where they're from, people from the US will say "America". Except Texans. They say "Texas"...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol thats so true Kiara. We would probably be one of the only states to fight if "America" put us to the test. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Good manners dictate that you never ask anyone where they are from.
If theya re from Texas they will tell you. If not its just rude to embarrass them. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

We had a guy from France living with our neighbors (intern study at TAMU) for a few weeks. It was so much fun visiting with him - he was fascinated by the fact that trucks out numbered cars. Cowboy hats were a new thing and he loved it here. We let him drive our dually a couple of times, and some of our large equipment around the house (never on the road - hahah). I've never seen anyone so fascinated. 

He told us later he assumed we must be very popular since we had so many friends - he was referring to the fact that people wave at each other when passing on the roads. We explained that it was the 'norm' here. He was also quite interested in the women who jogged around the neighborhoods in nothing but bike shorts and sports bras - apparently women in France do not bare it all - all of the time like I thought. haha!

We had a great time discussing things with him (different cultural perspectives) while we were getting the 'bugs' ready to eat - he was actually quite horrified at the thought of eating 'bugs' and even more so when he saw them go into the steampot still squirming. He probably put away 3 lbs of it so I don't think he hated it.

This was his first visit ever to the states, and he only came straight here to TX. So sad to say how disappointed he will be if he comes back and goes anywhere else....he would have to lower his expectations...


----------



## Kiara

How did he feel about the presence of guns? Not to mention all the stores that open almost 24h?


----------



## outnabout

I've been places where if you say you are American there may not always be a positive reaction so I learned to say that I am from Texas and people are fascinated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

He had never held a gun before. They scared him to death and he thought that we were all too casual with handling them - we should be wearing bullet proof vests and steel toed boots just to clean them at the kitchen table. 

We were all in the truck and my hubby was looking for a receipt to return something so I started helping him pull stuff out of the console - old mail, dental floss, bag of quarters for the car wash, beer coozies, misc tools, an old trailer brake controller, gun, receipts at the bottom of course...LOL - you should have seen his face!

Speaking of consoles, give a women the biggest prada bag that exists and she still would never be able to fill it with stuff like a man can the console of his truck.


----------



## nuisance

DBA. Do you know how to find out pedigree on an Arab? He's a gelding, rescue, just have a photo of his papers. Serenty Springs Arabians, Cold Springs, TX. His name is, SSA Kaseem born 5/1/07. He's not on allbreed pedigree. My friend may be getting him. And, just curious about his pedigree. His Sire and Dam are too blurry on the picture. The sorrell is him, and the paint is a 3 yr old "arab" suppose to be registerd also. Came from same place. Rescues. Before the Wise County Humane Society got them, they had never been touched. They have had alot of ground work since. They were adopted out, but the people who adopted them, are moving to Canada, so gave them back to rehome. If I didn't already have 3 horses and 2 on the way, I'd take the mare home...


----------



## clippityclop

CUTE! Too many horses here, too or I'd take one for a fancy driving pony! Are they under 14hh?


----------



## nuisance

No, don't think so. I saw them several months ago. He may be under 15. but she is taller. My friend who is trying to look them up. Googled the ranch/farm name, and his name and found this. 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#

SSA KASEEM AHR*635174 01 May 2007 Gelding Chestnut DNA typed. Parentage verified
So, how do I look up his pedigree?


----------



## texasgal

nuisance .. I would go to the Horse Breeds section and post a Pedigree lookup thread. Someone who is a AHA member may be able to look him up for you.


----------



## nuisance

Thanks. The paint mare has been adopted. He has saddlebred in her. I knew she didn't look full arab... Especially becaue of the color! lol.


----------



## Kiara

So you're getting him?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im home!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Welcome home! Hope you had an amazing trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Honestly, i didnt like europe... Or the places we went to anyways. Hahaha SO glad to be home!! Just rode again and OH MY GOSH i was sooooo happy. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Glad your home safe and sound.

No, I'm not getting him. My friend is trying to convince her DH that they need him! lol


----------



## texasgal

Happy 50th birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Lol.


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> Happy 50th birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> Lol.


Happy birthday. You are now officially ripe...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Happy birthday!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## dbarabians

Ripe, Faceman? 
If she is ripe at 50 where does that place you on the chart? a raisin or a prune? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> Happy 50th birthday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> Lol.


Happy birthday. I had my 50th in May.. I know how you feel! lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Howdy fellow Texans. I just now stumbled onto this thread.

Looking forward to some good riding this afternoon.


----------



## nuisance

I went with a friend and rode at Lake Waurika Saturday (Oklahoma). They have a nice 13 mile trail. I can sure tell I haven't rode for awhile! I hope my new mare fattens up soon, so I can get back into riding shape!


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Ripe, Faceman?
> If she is ripe at 50 where does that place you on the chart? a raisin or a prune? Shalom


Neither one - mostly just a rotten apple...:rofl:


----------



## nuisance

Now, don't be spoiling the whole bunch! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> Howdy fellow Texans. I just now stumbled onto this thread.
> 
> Looking forward to some good riding this afternoon.


WW, Welcome to the most talkative thread on here! Hahaha tell us about yourself. Where you are (like im from Argyle) how long youve ridden, about your horses, how long youve been here.  WE WANT TO KNOW EVERYTHING!!!!! Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Well, hey, you don't get older, you just get wiser, right? Or hopefully at least :lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Can't help it - here goes.........


----------



## texasgal

^^ love it!!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Well Im from Abilene and I have been riding just over a year. Ive been riding nearly every day for that year so I feel as though I have progressed pretty well.
I grew up here but just never had the chance to ride much growing up. I had the typical kid experience of being lead around on a horse a time or 2 and even going on a trail ride with a horse that plays follow the leader but it was this time last year that I started to actually learn how to ride properly.

Im 29 and Ive been married for 7 years. I work in Audiology full time and part time out at the stables we ride and train at. My wife works full time at the stables and part time at a deli. We have discovered a major love for horses and I am starting to get passionate about training in addition to riding. 

Ive only been on this forums about a week though and have been having fun engaging in some conversations.

I really only ride western. We do a lot of trail riding at the stables. I am interested in trying several different western disciplines. I really want to learn some of the working events like cutting and roping but Im also interested in Western Pleasure, Trail Riding, Reining, etc.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sweet! Well welcome! And i hope you progress as speedily as your passion grows. Just so you know, im the youngest on this particular thread, so if im wrong on a topic or random... blame the age. hahaha (17)


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Ill keep that in mind jumper. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Call me TJ, everyone else (On here) does. haha


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

cool. yall can feel free to call me Worship, Warrior or by my RL name Brian.

Im quite cool with any of those. Or if ya wanna make a name up thats fine too as long as you don't call me mud, my wife already has that one taken.


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior Texasgal will add you to the members list.
Please remember that she is the chupacabre and may not be visisble in daylight hours. She chases goats and chickens at night. so be advised to arm yourself when dealing with her. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Also... shes *whispers* 50 now....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

thanks for the heads up barbian and Shalom aleichem. 

I always knew one day Id find the chupacabre


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

look at TJ spilling the beans on Texasgals age like that. Id say at 17 your not too old for her to get a hold of lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Warrior, her birthday was yesterday. Hahahhaha look back over the last 2 pages.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Belated Birthday TG!!!!!

Welcome Warrior!!!! Horses are most definitely addicting and the best stress reliever ever!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> thanks for the heads up *barbian* and Shalom aleichem.
> 
> I always knew one day Id find the chupacabre


That was ALMOST *barbarian* .... I like it! :twisted:


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Worshipwarrior *Texasgal will add you to the members list.*
> Please remember that she is the chupacabre and may not be visisble in daylight hours. She chases goats and chickens at night. so be advised to arm yourself when dealing with her. Shalom


 
I haven't updated the member's list in over 100 pages ... ugh! hopefully I'll be able to spend more time on here after this week ...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well I almost put down Barbarian but realised it said barbian and changed it before I posted lol. Also happy belated birthday TG


----------



## texasgal

BARBARIAN works .. and it's close to dbarabians .... *snort*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol well you would know better than I.


----------



## texasgal

It's all good ... dba is a friend .. (even if he calls me out for my chupacabra ways)


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

So praise the Lord we are getting some rain around here today but that just means no riding today which does make me sad but as much as we need the rain I can't complain too much.

it looks so dreary outside right now.


----------



## texasgal

Oh wow ... we've been getting lot's of rain around here ... I will NOT complain after 2011 drought .. that was a promise to the Lord!

I hope you continue to get rain...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

me too. we got lucky earlier cause we got to plant winter oats because we got one little stretch of rain that played out just right but other than that we have had some serious drought going on.

Im hoping this is a sign of a year of good rain for us. Though we will praise God no matter the weather.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i want the rain to stop... stop stop stop... hahaha we have had plenty of water from the ice and snow and rain that happened while i was in Europe. LET OUR DANG JUMPING ARENA DRY!!! Hahaha im not a dressage rider, flat work bores me. :/


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone remain alert the Chupacabre is out early today. Must have chased some fast goats last night and everyones hen house was locked up tight. Then again 50 is probably 300 in chupacabre years. Hard to manuver a wheel chair in a goat pen. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> me too. we got lucky earlier cause we got to plant winter oats because we got one little stretch of rain that played out just right but other than that we have had some serious drought going on.
> 
> Im hoping this is a sign of a year of good rain for us. *Though we will praise God no matter the weather*.


That's right brother!


----------



## dbarabians

I forgot to admonish TBJumper about complaining because its raining.
WE LIVE IN TEXAS. TEXANS DO NOT COMPLAIN ABOUT THE RAIN. PERIOD. TBjumper repeat the capitalized sentence until it becomes instinctive.
Rain is just a wet spot between droughts here. We like rain. Repeat 
We like the rain.
That jumping arena is going to be dry at least 300 days a year. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba, our resident ray of admonishing sunshine ... *rolls eyes*


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> That was ALMOST *barbarian* .... I like it! :twisted:


That's how I read it at first! lol


----------



## clippityclop

dbarabians said:


> Everyone remain alert the Chupacabre is out early today. Must have chased some fast goats last night and everyones hen house was locked up tight. Then again 50 is probably 300 in chupacabre years. Hard to manuver a wheel chair in a goat pen. Shalom


Hey I read somewhere that 50 was really 18 with 32 years of experience.


----------



## texasgal

50 ... it's the new 30.....

Don't MAKE me, dba ......


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> i want the rain to stop... stop stop stop... hahaha we have had plenty of water from the ice and snow and rain that happened while i was in Europe. LET OUR DANG JUMPING ARENA DRY!!! Hahaha im not a dressage rider, flat work bores me. :/


You and me both - but that last couple of windy days we had awhile back blew down trees on my trails - the narrow ravines are full of water....there is nothing to do here BUT jump!:razz: (just rubbing it in....LOL!)

We've been getting a few showers here and there over the past couple of weeks. The ground has been wet for days and days as a result - makes the gardener in me VERY happy. Getting poured on right now - BRING IT ON - just not the tornadoes.


----------



## nuisance

Anyone wanna play hooky from work on Friday? My GF and I are going to the Grasslands for the day! (if she can convence her DH she'll be safe with me) lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol i wish I could afford to.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

anyone going to the Fort Worth Stock show in a couple weeks? We are planning on attending Chris Cox's demo at the show on sunday


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys i found a horse in my price range that i likeeee!!!!!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

how exciting. mare or gelding? what breed?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Selle Francais, Mare, 10 y.o., 16.2 hands, Grey, USEF Registered, $17,000 (USD). Jumps Mini-Prix and up to 1.30m. Her name is Hope.


----------



## clippityclop

It's going to be tall and long-legged and can jump big.............whatever it is! I have a goat here that would fit the bill - LOL!

TBJ, you listed everything BUT the breed - you are so excited! LOL!

Nuisance, if LBJ was closer to me, I'd go with you in a heartbeat. 

WWarrior, I here the Chris Cox demo is really neat. Had a friend who went a couple of years ago and got her picture taken with his roan stallion (the one that is retired now). She said it was better than having her pic taken with George Strait!....I don't know about that..........:wink::lol::lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i did list the breed! Selle Francais. hahaha


----------



## clippityclop

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!

I honestly can say I've never ever heard of that breed before in my 25+ years of horses. And I ride english, too! LOL! I thought that was her fancy registered name. :lol::lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL noooo they are real!!! They are a more "exotic" warmblood type? Idk how to describe them, hold on ill get a description. hahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Selle Francais Qualities
Some notable qualities of the Selle Francais are that they are full of energy and extremely smart. They are also considered to perform at a rapid pace and are commonly utilized for horse competitions and racing as they truly can excel in these areas. They can be found in London. St. Lo, along the Bay of Biscay and English Channel as well. Still categorized as a newer breed, they are growing in popularity everyday. As many centuries passed, the strict procedures on testing and making the Selle Francais horse breed even better has improved greatly. As horse racing began to expand in England, it put an emphasis on the Selle Francais and how experienced they were as opposed to other horse types at that time. Breeders went on to create many stud farms all over the world based solely on this particular breed.

Selle Francais Temperament
The temperament of a Selle Francais horse is that of overall well balance. These creatures are sound and very amicable to learn new things and to be trained. They are also noted as being tractable and willing to serve their families and fulfill their duties as work horses as well.

Selle Francais Appearance
The appearance of a Selle Francais horse is that of a tall and beautiful creature. They stand at around seventeen hands when fully grown and bode an attractiveness that not all horses are born with. Additionally, the have been bred in all sorts of colors, but generally speaking they are most common found in solid shades versus spotted ones. They have a long neck and an elegant appearance along with strong legs and a deep chest.

Selle Francais Upkeep
Tending to a Selle Francais breed is simple. They are very kind and can live to be rather resilient. Not all horses can survive in various temperature climates, but this particular breed can with ease. They do not bode any major health conditions. Grading this horse breed is broken down into several various categories such as style, scope, power, and walking.

Selle Francais History
The Selle Francais horse comes from France, where it has reached high popularity for being such a tremendous sporting animal. They are attractive and have an incredible ability for high jumping. One in particular, the Selle Francais Baloubet De Rouet, was the winner of three World Show Jumping Championships. They also went on to win a medal at the Olympics. As time progressed, these horses were bred with Le Pin and also Saint Lo horse farms, which included Norfolk Trotters and English Thoroughbreds. Specifically, the Anglo Norman and the French Trotter were the result of all of this type of breeding. They continued to create various styles of the Selle Francais horse for drafting and also for riding. A specific horse named Orange Peel was placed into the blood lines to increase the riding abilities.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - Oh I believe you - I had to look it up myself. Now I'm educated! But you could have just said 'warmblood'......hahahahaaa!

Is the one in the ad local? I'm aware of what a French Trotter is so at least I'm half way there...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

No shes not local, Virginia. Hahaha but since her price is so low the trip up there would be part of our 20K budget.  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> No shes not local, Virginia. Hahaha but since* her price is so low* the trip up there would be part of our 20K budget.  haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

For what we are looking for thats DIRT. Hahahaha you cant find a 1.30m and up young jumper for cheap. Ive been searching for 3 months and shes the first one under 25K me and my trainer have both liked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

clippityclop said:


> WWarrior, I here the Chris Cox demo is really neat. Had a friend who went a couple of years ago and got her picture taken with his roan stallion (the one that is retired now). She said it was better than having her pic taken with George Strait!....I don't know about that..........:wink::lol::lol:


Yeah Im quite excited. Ive only ever seen a demo at our local fair and rodeo by Tommy Turvey so Im really excited to see it.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yeah those jumpers are expensive from what I have seen.


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> hahahahahahahahaa!
> 
> I honestly can say i've never ever heard of that breed before in my 25+ years of horses. And i ride english, too! Lol! I thought that was her fancy registered name. :lol::lol:


that's exactly what i thought also! Lol


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ, stay far far away from any 4 yr old brown warmblood mares for sale in this neck of the woods or Dallas (the mare is there now).

I just caught my neighbor filling her foot up with with fiberglass compound (yes, the kind you use to patch a boat) because the mare has a recurring abscess that has been popping up for the past two months......


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Does she jump 1.30m or higher? If not we wouldnt even register her on our radar. I will keep that in consideration, name? And we dont look at ones that young because they are unpredictable as to the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - no she is green broke and I know that is not what you are looking for - but I just had to post that out loud because it just made feel better to do so..

The abscess has tried to come out on it's own in four places (yes, four!) But she just keeps filling up the holes - giving that anerobic bacteria a red carpet party.......

I LOVE the gray mare's photos. Can you get video of her? If so, post the link here. Would love to see her movement. Are you looking at an eventer or just stadium jumper?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol im strictly Stadium. I cant do dressage to save my life, it bores me to death. Hahaha love cross country and jumping to death though  quite literally, id like to die doing it. Hahaha and on the video, ive requested one and HOPE to get a reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

see I could see doing jumping and cross country as being fun but Ive always found at least watching dressage to be extremely boring. Not sure how it would be to ride it though.

As far as western goes though ive always been fascinated by Rodeo and all western disciplines. If I had my choice growing up I would have started riding really young and done rodeo. I really want to try bull riding at some point and would love to do team roping as well. Ive always been enamored with rodeo but just never had the chance to get into it as my family really never had much money and they knew nothing about horses really.

So then I meet my wife who loves horses and grew up on a farm in west virginia and after about 6 years of marriage she was looking for somewhere to ride and we found our Stables and from the first day we showed up we have been working there ever since basically. she spotted that we loved horses and were going to be very passionate about it and took us under her wing and here we are a year later and having the time of our lives.


----------



## nuisance

I grew up on a horse. when I was about 15, give or take, the rodeo was in, and they had an all girl, donkey riding event. Dad and I were headed down to sign me up, when mom veto'd it. Don't know that I ever forgave her for not letting me ride in the rodeo! lol


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'll be at the stock show on the 29th. My best friend and her sons will be showing their asses during the Mule and Donkey show. . My daughter and I go every year to help.

Love those long-ears! I keep trying to convince my husband to let me buy two mini-donks and learn to drive....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Well we got decent rain last night it looks like from my initial morning inspection. Though no water was really standing in many places so I know it wasn't that much.

Either way its good we got the much needed rain. No riding today however which stinks. I really wish we had a really large indoor arena we could do lessons at.

On the bright side the temps are supposed to bein the 50's the next couple days so thats nice.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Its still pouring here, all the ditches are filled with water, ankle deep water EVERYWHERE at the LEAST. -_- dang it i have a flat lesson tomorrow instead of jumping now. Hahahaha oh well.  riding is riding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. it is wet wet wet here too ...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

by the way TG i really like your avatar picture. I love it.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks WW .. she's the love of my life and a real comedian!


----------



## Kiara

Wet here too. Waiting to hear back from my trainer if we're still on for our lesson today.

Update, lesson rescheduled. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Okay good news on the new horsie front. My trainer found a 6yo just west of Austin that has a ton of potential. Exactly what we are looking for only... shes our least favorite color... Chestnut... SORRY CHESTNUT LOVERS, its a personal preference! hahaha but shes cute  excited to try her some time soon  Heres a vid of her jumping 4'0" single. Theres others but it wont let me post those.  tell me what yall think!


----------



## kctop72

Been raining her for 2 days.... We have an indoor riding area but haven't made it over to ride yet, too many things happening this week. 

As for the stock show, yes!!! If it doesn't rain, we're going on the 19th for the parade. We're also going on the 26th to watch the mustang magic finals then and my little group at work is going on the 1st as a diverse and cultural outing. Three of the girls have never been and we're talking about what to wear today in our staff meeting! I love the fact I'm gonna get paid to go to the stock show and rodeo


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ - where is her website with the other videos? I'd like to see more - is she a thoroughbred? Her neck seems a little short for a TB so I wasn't sure (just trying to guess - home videos are harder to get detail from) - I think she looks very calm and well behaved for a 6 yr old. You could have loads of fun with her!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I dont have the website, my trainer does. Hahaha and theres another one i REALLY like named Marcel. Hes a 4yo 16.3hh TB. Currently jumps 3'3"-3'9" and skips over 4'0" ) soooo pumped to try him and the chestnut mare. And to answer your question shes a Dutch Warmblood TB cross.  hahaha





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Good morning!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

lol nice  good morning! anyone else have a cold? haha


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

haha good morning indeed. no cold here. Knock on wood Ive been feeling great this entire winter. No real sickness been going on.


----------



## texasgal

By His stripes ....................... *wink*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

indeed. Does that mean Jesus is a Zebra?

I mean Zebras have stripes. For that matter Jesus could be a referee as they wear stripes.

I said that in sunday school one day in high school and our teacher almost died laughing.


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. right? Oh, that KJV...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol yeah the good old KJV. I grew up in a church that only used the KJV and when I grew up and started attending church elsewhere I wondered wondered if they had been reading the same bible I had been lol.


----------



## texasgal

I'll study with other versions, but memorize in KJV .. I like the way it sounds!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

NIV baby!!! hahaha


----------



## texasgal

^^ my study bible is NIV..


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yeah I mostly use NIV for church but tend to study a variety of translations. It allows you to get a feel for how others have interpreted words from another language.

Since Hebrew and Greek words can have multiple words used for them in English it provides an insight into what meanings might have been.


----------



## Kiara

TBJ, this will sound weird, but I dreamed that you found and decided on a horse:shock: I also dreamed about German food, so now I have a craving. 

I do like Marcel, he seems to be jumping with ease, though in turns he seems to get irritated. Not that my opinion means much, I am not schooled in those levels. Just a personal amateur observation.


----------



## texasgal

Kiara said:


> TBJ, this will sound weird, but *I dreamed that you found and decided on a horse*:shock: *I also dreamed about German food,* so now I have a craving.
> 
> I do like Marcel, he seems to be jumping with ease, though in turns he seems to get irritated. Not that my opinion means much, I am not schooled in those levels. Just a personal amateur observation.


 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh maybe a GERMAN horse .. :lol:


----------



## Kiara

Well, if that happened I would definitely laugh


----------



## Kiara

Now if it a horse that makes German food, then I would definitely come and visit :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

OK people what is a KJV or an NIV? Why do you study it?
The whole stripes thing just went over my head. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

okay KJV is King James Version of the bible and NIV is the New International Version. they are different translations of the Christian Bible.

The stripes thing is that in the King James Version of the bible it says
By His stripes we are healed. Meaning the punishment he took through his flogging and crucifixion. So by his sheading of blood we are healed but its just odd to hear it saying by his stripes in todays language as we would never use that paralel for anyone else.

So the joke is Jesus is a Zebra or Referee or some other stripped animal lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys... as it turns out.... there is a German import me and my trainer have fallen in love with.... O.O


----------



## Kiara

Is it a gelding that is a color somewhat between liver chestnut and brown?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Gelding... yes.... :shock: WOAH can you have a dream about me in the Olympics next? id love that. hahaha


----------



## Kiara

O_O ok, now I'm kinda freaked out. I'll let you know if that dreams comes about 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Wow Kiara... hahahaha STOP INVADING MY PRIVACY! Lol


----------



## kctop72

I like the NIV myself.....TBJ, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thats what i thought  apparently someone is going to test ride him at a show this weekend (hes in St. Louis, Missouri) and im just praying it goes wrong. hahaha not to be malicious, but i do hope so. hahaha anyone up there that can take me to the show to watch? lol


----------



## Kiara

Hey, you are the one infiltrating my dreams! That is quite a distance. I'll keep my finger's crossed for you. You are keeping Romeo, though too, right?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

No, im not keeping Romeo... sadly... i love him with all my heart, but ive sold him back to his previous owner. They said i could hold onto him till i find my new one though.


----------



## Kiara

Sorry to hear. Let us know how your search for your new horse goes along. I don't want to have to rely on dreams for progress reports


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ill keep yall updated for sure  haha. and i know, im heart broken, but at least i know he will be safe and loved. (not as much as i love him) haha


----------



## Kiara

That's good to hear. Though if you get a German bred horse, you might have to change your username  

On another note, I don't mind my horses rolling in mud, but they outdid themselves this time. I will be spending some hours cleaning. Especially with an upcoming lesson...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hes still a pure TB  hahaha hes just FROM Germany


----------



## Kiara

Ah, never mind then


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior thanks for the explaination. I truly did not know there were different versions of the christian bible.
i see that Texasgal was going to allow me to remain ignorant of this vital information.
i thought it might be some slang I had no knowledge of. LOL Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

not a problem DB. Yeah there have been thousands of translations of the bible though most have been dismissed as wholly inaccurate. And depending on what translation you read it could majorly affect what you believe on a doctrinal level.

There are bibles that suggest Jesus is not God in the flesh, There are bible that attempt to restore the sacred name of God in every area it would have been used in the old testament, there are those that try to be as absolutely literal as they can be as a direct translation from hebrew, aramaic and greek and then there are those that their endeavor is to make it easier to understand in our language.

As a note most of those doing that are relying heavily on the translators understanding of what a verse or book is saying theologically and can in some cases be pretty inaccurate and unreliable.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Then there is the King James Version which was translated in the 15th or 16th century and was very accurate for its day because the earliest books they had containing the bible "cannon" followed pretty closely with the KJV but as we have discovered older and older hebrew, greek, and aramaic copies of the books of the bible we have discovered that there are a lot of added verses and mistranslated verses in the KJV.

Most churches choose to use NIV which is one of the better modern translations as its still easy enough to understand in modern language but they made the biggest effort at being as accurate as possible.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Hey TBJ I hope you find you a really good horse soon that you will be able to buy.


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Worshipwarrior thanks for the explaination. I truly did not know there were different versions of the christian bible.
> *i see that Texasgal was going to allow me to remain ignorant of this vital information.*
> i thought it might be some slang I had no knowledge of. LOL Shalom


 
I know when to take a back step to a greater authority. WW is better able to explain than I ...

(that and I REALLY thought you were playing when you said you didn't know what we were talking about ...)

lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol TG id hardly qualify as a great authority on these matters. Just some info I picked up from my independant study. I might have become one had I elected to go to seminary but I determined my ministry was elsewhere and God didn't require I get a degree to fulfill that ministry.


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> lol TG id hardly qualify as a great authority on these matters. Just some info I picked up from my independant study. I might have become one had I elected to go to seminary but I determined my ministry was elsewhere and God didn't require I get a degree to fulfill that ministry.


LOL ... I said "greater" authority ... doesn't take much to be a greater authority than I .. 

Besides, dba would hardly believe me if I tried to explain ... he and I have a long history of "funnin'" each other...

Bwa ha ha ha ha..


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I know you will find this very hard to believe, BUT, despte all my wisdom and chicken rights advocacy there are still things I do not fully understand. LOL Now im joking.
I do know that the text of the Torah and the Christian bible do not always mean the same thing.
Side note. Poskin, Torah scholars , collected Torahs that are hand written from arouund the world and from different centuries and studied them for accuracy and mistakes. They took 1,000 of these handwritten Torahs and found only 3 mistakes in spelling. Those mistakes did not change the meaning of the text. That is truly astounding if you consider how accurate that each torah was. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ you lost me at "all my wisdom" .... hehehehehehehehe


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

DB there is no doubt about that. The Torah has been able to stay quite faithful to its origins for a long long time. Also Hebrew understandings of those words tend to be different than that of biblical scholars who have studied hebrew.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well I have to say though TG that DB has a very good reason to support chicken rights. With a chupacabra running around loose we have to protect our chickens and goats.


----------



## texasgal

OHFERGAWDSAKE .. I realize you BOTH are men and all, but puleeeeease don't tell me the two of ya'll are in cahoots now...

(still no match for the chupacabra)


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

cahoots nah. We are just concerned citizens that our chickens and goats may be taken in the night by the chupacabra. You have nothing to fear from us until you slaughter our chickens and goats.


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal I am now going to open my copy of the Kabalah and find a spell that will elimiante your need to devour raw chickens like popcorn. Your TV viewing will no longer require scores of chickens and goats to enhance your viewing pleasure. NO more chupacabre for you.
Worship warrior if you have yet to notice our dear leader, texasgal, not the one in North Korea, is had headed and stubborn as any mule or burro you will ever encounter. Change is rather slow for our conservative sister in all equine endeavors. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Since the untimely demise of Dear Earl i have insisted all my domestic fowl train for the boston marathon to ensure speed and stamina. We are talining about an old chupacabre so its not that hard to avoid capture. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I've also noticed my chickens are developing a peculiar habit of FLYING .. and FLYING really well. They reach the top of the house ... they fly until they land deep in the woods..

... makes it really hard to get my teeth, uh, HANDS on them ......


----------



## Kayella

Y'all are just hilarious!

On an unrelated note, I'm hauling Henny in to the vet tomorrow for a checkup. I've always hauled him free in the trailer without the divider in so he can get his "road legs." But now I think we need to graduate to being a big boy and actually being stuck in one place. We're going to use my friend's 2 horse with a permanent divider. I'll be hauling him on the left side of course, but should I halter and tie him or let him chill with nothing? Keeping in mind that he's almost 9 months, so may be able to turn around even with the divider. But he's pretty chunky so I don't know if he can manage that. Any opinions/tips?


----------



## dbarabians

I would tie him up. I ahve seen a few mishaps involving a horse that paniced in the trailer. Especially a two horse.
Plus IMO the less movement back there while hauling the easier it usually is. You have enough to do worrying about the other drivers that have no idea about hauling anything to worry about. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Yeah, he likes to get moving back there. He definitely has his road legs, though! Whenever I hauled him home from the vet after his accident, I let him loose without the divider in my trailer as usual. He was doing circles in the trailer as we were driving down the highway! :shock: The vet said whenever they get excited it irritates the head injury and they get to moving quite a bit. I don't have any breakaway halters but I do have an old nylon halter that may break if he panics.


----------



## texasgal

I agree with dba .. If he's in one side of a two horse .. tie him...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

for what its worth I agree as well. just felt the need to join the advice train haha.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

so gotta go muck stalls and the arena today after work. still too muddy to ride but the horses were up from all the rain we got the last couple days. so ill probably be there till about 8 tonight cause its just gonna be me and my wife cleaning up after 23 horses.

anyone wanna grab a muck rake and come help?


----------



## texasgal

^^ WOULD LOVE TO.

I can't wait until I have the horses at home and can clean stalls ... *sigh*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

don't get me wrong I love taking care of all the horses but i have to admit mucking after 23 horses is my least favorite part of caring for them lol.

We normally have 24 hour turn out. The only time they are up is in the rain or when they are being used well and for about 15 minutes of feeding we grain in their stalls and then we kick them out to the pastures for their hay.


----------



## kctop72

WW, I would come help but that's too far for me and besides, I have 6 to clean myself. I actually find it relaxing. The horses think I'm a little crazy too because I talk to them while I clean


----------



## Kayella

My two older boys are ready for this reason to stop. I bring them in to a stall to eat their grain and they don't want to go back out! I don't blame them, I'd want to stay where it was dry too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> WW, I would come help but that's too far for me and besides, I have 6 to clean myself. I actually find it relaxing. The horses think I'm a little crazy too because I talk to them while I clean


Me too - cleaning poop out of stalls is like finding Zen. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiara

So, of course now that I left it snows at my parents place:? The weather lady just said "Just to remind you it's still winter in Texas..." Yes, here you need reminders :lol:

Haven't had to muck lately (pasture board). Don't mind it too much, though had a scary experience once.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I hope it doesn't snow the third week of February - I just placed my chick order with McMurray Hatchery. Don't want to be driving thru the snow at 3 am to the post office to pick up my chicks! 

Tired of coldness here - I'm ready to get outside and get to work. Besides my usual gardening addiction (and goats and chickens), there are some new endurance rides this year and I'd really love to try to make some of the ones closer to me. 

Anyone got any riding/training goals for this year?


----------



## kctop72

I would love to do some sorting this year. Got 3 capable horses for it but we don't know much about how to do it. It seems fairly easy but you never know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Hey guys! Hows everyone? Hope yall are warm and dry. 

The week after Christmas we went down to Waller/ Navasota to see my family and we stayed with my uncle. He took us over to his old house where he keeps his horses and cows. When we got there all the kids wanted to take alittle ride so we grabbed some halters and threw the kids up. My son who's 5 has never rode a pony before so he was excited to ride my little cousins pony, Charlie. He was enjoying it and mentioned how it feels different than a " real" horse. We all are talking and happen to turn around right as Caiden falls off of Charlie or more like slides off. He hit the ground on his belly so he began to cry a bit. As everyone gets closer he gets louder. He stands up and in med cry he stops, looks over at the pony and in the meanest voice he can conjure up says "STUPID PONY!!" Lol We all about died laughing. He got back up and took a few more laps then asked if he can ride a real horse now. Lol what looked like happened was there was a dip which made him off balanced and he just slid off the side of Charlie. Poor Charlie got blamed!


----------



## Sharpie

Aww, poor Charlie! I lead-lined the daughter of the folks who were looking after the horse in the stall next to mine and walked her a few laps around the arena on my guy. She'd done pony party rides before, but this was the first time she'd been on a 'real horse.' Not sure what does it, but kids definitely have a clear idea of ponies vs horses in their heads! I though her cheeks were going to split in two from all the grinning. Made me smile. My guy was a little perplexed since he thought he was done for the day, but seemed to enjoy it once he realized that the entire gig really was just walking after me and he didn't have to do any 'work.'


----------



## barrelchick97

hi i have only ever had quarter horses but i just got a 5 year old thoroughbred and have no clue on her bloodlines.. could anyone tell me if they're any good? i got her as a barrel prospect! here's her bloodlines.
One Nice Kitten Horse Pedigree


----------



## texasgal

I love Love LOVE Storm Cat ... *swoon*


----------



## dbarabians

Hey with the success Storm Cat had as a sire ony a fool would not love him. 
Even a chupacarbe has that mch sense.
Texasgal i had to through that one in . But I agree.
Did he not have the highest stud fee ever? Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Caught up on the thread yesterday and just checking in with you all... made it through the first week back at school after winter break, what a loooong week. Next week should be better. Loving the cold weather, just thinking about all those frozen flies and mosquitos from last summer haha. Got about 3 inches of rain last week, too. Strangles outbreak at my barn, some guy didn't have their horse vaccinated and brought it back after a show. Mine have their vaccs, and no runny noses yet, hope they hold out.
Kctop, sorting is really fun and that is what I would be doing if I had the time. Maybe this summer. We've got a local arena with sorting practice one night a week, and also regular clinics by an individual. Seems like if your horses have cow and are conditioned to do the cutting moves they should catch on real quick. My mare loves it, as she was a cutter, but she would definitely need some conditioning andI'd have to put spurs on haha.
Clippityclop, speaking of finding Zen, that's funny, as I always thought of raking out the lean-to as working my zen garden. It really does have an amazing, relaxing effect. 
Gotta go... everybody go out and enjoy the sun today!


----------



## Kiara

Today the farrier came. Happy dogs  

The cold weather is making my 2 fruity. After the farrier got done i let my old guy go. He spun almsot 360 on his forehand, then stopped and looked at me. I told him to go run it out, but he rather followed mecaround and arched his neck every now and then. Silly one. Also bought a jolly ball for my young one. We'll see if she enjoys it. Right now she rather followed me around. Hey, at least they like hanging out with me  

School starts tonorrow, but I already have homework :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessie5081

*Hello!*

Hi,

I am new to the horse world. I have never owned one, but have dreamt of having one for as long as I can remember. I haven't had the opportunity to be around horses much, but I hope that will change soon. I am thinking about volunteering at an equine therapy ranch. 

Recently I babysat for a family for about 8 months who owned one. The mom let me spend an hr/week for a couple of months with their horse and it made me feel more comfortable around horses. She taught me a few things about horses. Working for this family reawakened my love for horses as I never really thought it possible for me to have my own.

I'm 27 and work as a nanny/babysitter. I am hoping to meet other's around the DFW (TX) area that are around my age or older who wouldn't mind my being so unexperienced with horses. I am very quiet at first, but when I get comfortable I talk more. 

Any Buck Brannaman fans out there? I recently saw the documentary (Buck) on him and just love him. I like his story and how he came out of such hardship. He seems like a very compassionate person and I like how he treats horses. I would love to attend one of his upcoming clinics (just to watch) that is about 3hrs from where I live, but I wouldn't know how to prepare or what to expect. Any suggestions?

I am happy to meet others on here as well and just chat.

~Jessie


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Welcome to the forum and the Texas Thread. as I was told when I started here this is the most talkative group on the forum haha.

I sincerly hope you get the chance to have horses in your life as it is the most rewarding thing. My wife and I have gotten the chance to ride and work at some stables near our home and it is the joy of our lives.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and one other thing be careful as texasgal is the chupacabra so protect your chickens and goats. I feel we have a duty to warn as many people as possible.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yes! Welcome! Sorry guys ive been reallllyyyyy busy this weekend (unusual). And we didnt go to test those horses because my trainer is down with the flu  pray for her guys. And as WW said, this IS the most talkative and closest knit thread on here. Were Texans for cryin out loud! hhahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> I love Love LOVE Storm Cat ... *swoon*


OH MY GOSH WAIT THATS THE GRAND DADDY OF THE HORSE I SHOWED YALL!!!!!!! HERES HIS BLOOD!

Sky Magic Horse Pedigree


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

barrelchick97 said:


> hi i have only ever had quarter horses but i just got a 5 year old thoroughbred and have no clue on her bloodlines.. could anyone tell me if they're any good? i got her as a barrel prospect! here's her bloodlines.
> One Nice Kitten Horse Pedigree


If i get a jumper named Ozone, our horses will be related!!!! hahaha Both have the same grand daddy! hehehe


----------



## HorseMom1025

kctop72 said:


> I would love to do some sorting this year. Got 3 capable horses for it but we don't know much about how to do it. It seems fairly easy but you never know!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where are you at? The barn we board at has team sorting practice every Friday night. They have a knowledgable trainer who helps...it's very social and low key. My daughter (10) and her QH occasionally join for a change of pace from showing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> OH MY GOSH WAIT THATS THE GRAND DADDY OF THE HORSE I SHOWED YALL!!!!!!! HERES HIS BLOOD!
> 
> Sky Magic Horse Pedigree


 
Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!! That was the only name on that pedigree that my brain would go to .. all I saw was Storm Cat after that... hehehe


----------



## Kayella

I watched Buck Brannaman's "From the Ground Up" DVDs and I loved them. He's a very experience horseman and I really like some of his methods.


----------



## kctop72

Kiara, Be careful of the jolly ball. My little filly got her hoof stuck in the handle!!! Theat was fun getting it off!
HorseMom, I'm in the Lavon area. I've found some places to go, just gottat find the time!
Welcome Jessie!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> Kiara, Be careful of the jolly ball. My little filly got her hoof stuck in the handle!!! Theat was fun getting it off!
> HorseMom, I'm in the Lavon area. I've found some places to go, just gottat find the time!
> Welcome Jessie!!!


AWWWW!!!! thats cute!!! hahaha but wow shes got skill. lol


----------



## kctop72

I have no idea how she did it, must have gotten froggy in her stall and landed perfectly. DH had to cut the handle to get it off of her back foot!


----------



## texasgal

I love my job!


----------



## Jessie5081

*I feel very welcomed!*



Kayella said:


> I watched Buck Brannaman's "From the Ground Up" DVDs and I loved them. He's a very experience horseman and I really like some of his methods.


Thank you everyone! I feel welcomed. Kayella, his documentary is a great one too watch,too. They tell some about his story and also show him at some of the clinics. I want to go to one! Buck won Western Horseman of the year. Although I think he's an all around horseman. The. Best. I'm probably biased and saying that unfairly. He's the only horseman I've seen on videos so far. I think I like him much more because of his story. Very inspirational! 

I know some about Stacy Westfall and like her,too. Have any of you ever been to any clinics? Does everyone on here own horses? If not, how are you involved with them? 

I've been through a lot in my life and just the little time that I was able to spend with the horse at my old job was amazing. One of the things I've learned just recently is about visualization. Seeing things for what they could be. You know...like having a "dream" collage. I love collaging and am working on making one for my bedroom wall. Also, about networking and asking for things so that maybe things will fall into place as you would like. I'm much older now and wish I could have known so much more earlier in life. For all you youngins: keep dreaming! It's possible. It's hard for me to see it some days, but I'm not giving up on how I would like my life to look like in the future. This includes owning a few acres and a horse! 

Jessie


----------



## fkcb1988

Afternoon yall! This is for you fellow horse loving ladies. Stumbled onto this song. Never heard it but I thought its a good little song!


----------



## kctop72

fkcb, you hit the Jackpot! I love templeton thompson!!! In fact a friend and I are working on this song to sing it in church soon.

This one is one of my favs.....




 
Not sure how to share the video without the link, sorry!


----------



## fkcb1988

I really like her voice! I going to look her up and find info on her. Great songs. Good luck to you and your friend!


----------



## kctop72

Her third thursday sessions on you tube are good. She's amazing with her horses too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

I just went to her website. Im really liking her voice. I was watching a video with two little cowgirl riding their horses and that song Girls & Horses was the background song so I went and watched the video to it. I like finding this kind of music that isnt mainstream. It excites me for some strange reason lol. It gives me something new to search and look up. I think this stay at home mommy has alittle too much time on her hands lol.


----------



## nuisance

kctop72 said:


> Kiara, Be careful of the jolly ball. My little filly got her hoof stuck in the handle!!! Theat was fun getting it off!
> HorseMom, I'm in the Lavon area. I've found some places to go, just gottat find the time!
> Welcome Jessie!!!


My horses wouldn't touch the Jolly Ball. The dogs love it though. When my mare first injured her hoof, and was on stall rest, I hung one of the Jolly ball's with the treat above it. She wouldn't touch it. I have it hanging for all the horses. treat hasn't been touched, ball just hanging there. My horses had rather chase the dogs up and down the fence I guess.


----------



## HorseMom1025

kctop72 said:


> Kiara, Be careful of the jolly ball. My little filly got her hoof stuck in the handle!!! Theat was fun getting it off!
> HorseMom, I'm in the Lavon area. I've found some places to go, just gottat find the time!
> Welcome Jessie!!!


Our barn is in Blue Ridge. Team sorting is every Friday @ 7:00 p.m. $25 for as many runs as they can get in. It's always a fun and friendly environment and all skill levels and horses are welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyldBlu

*Selling my two horses*

Hey all. I live out here in Seguin and unfortunately, I have come to the conclusion that I have totally lost my passion for my horses and riding. It's actually been gone a long time now, but I couldn't bear to part with them. Also, for some of you that have read my previous posts about moving my horses here from California and the very poor condition they were in when they got here, well, I had to make sure they were back to healthy before coming to this conclusion, which they are. I am sad, but I am realistic too. It is completely unfair for me to keep holding on to them, as much as I love them, when there is someone out there with the passion to give them the attention they so deserve and require. I am also a musician and have a full time job. I am not home a lot and get here to feed and then a lot of times, I am gone again. They don't see me as much as they should. If any one is interested in them, or knows anyone who would be, please PM me. I want them to go to a great home, and prefer them to stay together if possible. I wanted to donate them to a horse therapy place, but every single one I have called has no room for any more horses...and I have called just about every one I could find in the area. Please let me know.


----------



## barrelchick97

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nothing popped up


----------



## barrelchick97

Here's Scarlett (One Nice Kitten) at age 3 or 4.. sorry about the mud lol


----------



## texasgal

WyldBlu said:


> Hey all. I live out here in Seguin and unfortunately, I have come to the conclusion that I have totally lost my passion for my horses and riding. It's actually been gone a long time now, but I couldn't bear to part with them. Also, for some of you that have read my previous posts about moving my horses here from California and the very poor condition they were in when they got here, well, I had to make sure they were back to healthy before coming to this conclusion, which they are. I am sad, but I am realistic too. It is completely unfair for me to keep holding on to them, as much as I love them, when there is someone out there with the passion to give them the attention they so deserve and require. I am also a musician and have a full time job. I am not home a lot and get here to feed and then a lot of times, I am gone again. They don't see me as much as they should. If any one is interested in them, or knows anyone who would be, please PM me. I want them to go to a great home, and prefer them to stay together if possible. I wanted to donate them to a horse therapy place, but every single one I have called has no room for any more horses...and I have called just about every one I could find in the area. Please let me know.


Tell us about them ....


----------



## WyldBlu

texasgal said:


> Tell us about them ....


I have an older (in her 20's) Khemosabi/Bask arab mare. She is bay (or is that bey) with a thick mane, forlock and tail. white stockings. She hasn't been ridden in quite awhile and could use a tuneup..but she has a good mind, smart as a whip and learns fast, even at her age. She loads with no problem and will stand to be tied, tacked up, brushed, whatever. Nacho, my gelding, is around 12ish. He is a great guy, chestnut, and a sweetheart. He hadn't been ridden in a long time (read about 3 yrs) when I had some medical issues, and then moved to Tx. When I finally was able to ride, I saddled him up, went down the road and had no issues at all. Didn't even lunge him first. A bit cow kneed in the back, but it never has seemed to matter with him. The people I bought him from, oh so long ago, used to rope cows off of him. He is not spooky and has the patience of a saint. He will load with some convincing, will stand patiently, and seems to LOVE water. Both seem to very good with kids. 
I love them both dearly, but really want them to go to someone who can love them and give them the attention they need and deserve.


----------



## Kiara

Thank y'all for the concern. Her hoof is luckily large enough for that not be an issue. I'm hoping she likes it, as she likes to take other stuff in her mouth and fling it. We'll see.

WyldBlu sorry to hear your loss in interest. Sounds like you have some nice horses though. Pics? Hopefully you can find them wonderful homes. I can't have anymore, my DH says we hit our maximum of animals :wink:


----------



## Kiara

I just recently noticed that a Texas flag shows up in the top left corner when I'm on this thread. Maybe I was just blind before, but it's neat  Don't know who did that and how they got it that way, but thumbs up to whoever did.


----------



## WyldBlu

Kiara said:


> Thank y'all for the concern. Her hoof is luckily large enough for that not be an issue. I'm hoping she likes it, as she likes to take other stuff in her mouth and fling it. We'll see.
> 
> WyldBlu sorry to hear your loss in interest. Sounds like you have some nice horses though. Pics? Hopefully you can find them wonderful homes. I can't have anymore, my DH says we hit our maximum of animals :wink:


Thanks. It's ok. It was hard and a lot of tears spilled coming to this decision. But ultimately, I have to continue to do what is best for them. I think if I can find a great new family for them, they will be happy and well taken care of. It is SO hard, but it is the right thing to do.

I will go out this weekend and de-mud (they rolled in whatever mud they could find! lol) and then take some new pics. I will post them then.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Im sad for you WyldBlu but I understand your decision. Im glad you just want the best for your horses and realizing your heart is no longer in it and that the best for them may lie elsewhere is a great thing to see.

We may be interested in at least 1 more horse at our stables. We have one that we are currently leasing and was going to possibly by but it looks like one of our advanced students may buy her because she is just too much horse for a beginning rider and we bought her to be a beginners horse to replace one of our mares we lost last year.

So we really will be looking for a very easy going kid friendly horse that we can use. Also I know you want to keep them together if possible so if they both would work to that end we may be interested. I will talk to my trainer/boss and see if she would be willing to try takiing on 2 horses.

Also we already use 4 of her horses for equine assisted therapy as well. We have a program called HERO here that is equine assisted physical and occupational therapies and my wife is becoming certified in EAP which is equine assisted psychotherapy so we are planning to do some of that soon.

My wifes dream is actually to one day own a ranch for abused women and children in which they come and work and live and get therapy from working with horses and cows goats and things. We are moving in the right direction with what we are doing now and hoping that in the next 10 or 15 years to realize her dream.


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior those are good goals and equine therapy is a great tool.
I will be leaving for the Inaugural in Washington DC tommorrow.
Wish me luck and hopefully it will not be as cold as last time. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ May your family jewels freeze over .... hehehehehe


----------



## dbarabians

Do not worry I have thermal underwear with a insulated crotch. I might get frost bite on my fingers but the 'jewels' will be warm and toasty.
Its snowing up here and I am missing some chckens..
Can you provide an alibi Texasgal? Doubt it. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol DB have fun in DC.

Yeah I really believe in her dream and while its not my dream I love horses and wouldn't mind handling the business side of fulfilling her dream.

So it works hand in hand. She wants to do most of the ground work as it were and I will do the office work that she does not want to do.


----------



## outnabout

Feeling like a bad girl, checking in here now because I am at work. Have 30 minutes before I have to give a final exam... 
Just gotta say, WWarrior, I admire you and your wife for your awesome plans for your ranch! You are young enough to make it happen. I'm always amazed at the directions life takes us. Do you know of any ranches with similar programs? My adopted daughter is mentally ill and there were several facilities that had horses and/or equine therapy for girls in their treatment programs that we looked into when she was younger and at home. I can tell you that nothing on this earth scared her, and she never had a bit of fear with horses, either.
I hope that your plans work out, as the potential for helping/healing others would be tremendous!

Raining/sleeting here this morning...


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Do not worry I have thermal underwear with a insulated crotch. I might get frost bite on my fingers but the 'jewels' will be warm and toasty.
> Its snowing up here and I am missing some chckens..
> Can you provide an alibi Texasgal? Doubt it. Shalom


I DON'T provide alibi's ... you should properly protect your chickens, dba.


----------



## Kayella

Henny is going overhaul at the vet this weekend. Due to a cruddy trim job, his coffin bone is tipping upwards rather than being parallel with the ground. So we're getting radiographs done and he'll be trimmed by an orthopedic farrier. Then we're going to do some acupuncture to see if it can relieve tension in his neck and help his head tilt. And on top of all that, he'll be getting gelded and get his shots and Coggins pulled. Oh the things we go through for our ponies.

ETA: I think opening a therapy facility would be a great goal to achieve. It's amazing how a horse can mend people.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal since it is snowing here I have footprints for evidence.
I would go out an make a plaster mold but i do not do the cold well. I also dont have any plaster either. So looks like you may get away with this one. Especially since Chupacabres have no hair therefore no DNA. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

TG and DBA....I houled in laughter at the 2 of you!!! Thanks

Looking forward to seeing pics WyldBlu.

Kay, sorry to hear about all your Henny's issues. I wish him a speedy recovery!

WW, I wish y'all the best of luck. My daughter wants to go to school for equine therapy as well. Iwould love to have a similar place one day. By then, maybe my daughter can run it!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal since it is snowing here I have footprints for evidence.
> I would go out an make a plaster mold but i do not do the cold well. I also dont have any plaster either. So looks like you may get away with this one. Especially since Chupacabres have no hair therefore no DNA. Shalom


I also don't leave footprints ... so you're chasing the wrong chupacabre brotha!

:twisted:


----------



## Kayella

texasgal said:


> I also don't leave footprints ... so you're chasing the wrong chupacabre brotha!
> 
> :twisted:


Of course you don't leave footprints, you leave tracks :wink:


----------



## texasgal

^^ and not even THOSE on a good night...

Of course, if he's missing chickens from last nite, it might explain why I'm so dang tired this morning ......


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

outnabout said:


> Feeling like a bad girl, checking in here now because I am at work. Have 30 minutes before I have to give a final exam...
> Just gotta say, WWarrior, I admire you and your wife for your awesome plans for your ranch! You are young enough to make it happen. I'm always amazed at the directions life takes us. Do you know of any ranches with similar programs? My adopted daughter is mentally ill and there were several facilities that had horses and/or equine therapy for girls in their treatment programs that we looked into when she was younger and at home. I can tell you that nothing on this earth scared her, and she never had a bit of fear with horses, either.
> I hope that your plans work out, as the potential for helping/healing others would be tremendous!
> 
> Raining/sleeting here this morning...



in our area we have several programs for EAP and EAPT and OT but they aren't inpatient shelters exactly. They are outpatient come for a therapy session and leave. We want to do a live in ranch style therapy place. We will have licensed mental health practitioners but it will be predominately a place of escape and a way for them to get healthy interaction with horses and recover from the trauma they endured.


----------



## nuisance

Between Iowa Park, and Wichita Falls, we have a place called Whispers of Hope. They do equine therapy. My boss's grandson has Aspergers ( I can't spell it), a type of Autism. The therapy on horses helped him sooooo much. ANd a friend in New York, has a son who has Cerebral Palsy, he also did horse therapy. She said it was amazing how much it helped him, with balance and strenghth in his legs/arms. 
Good luck WW, hope ya'll get that dream!


----------



## dbarabians

worshipwarrior I was going to volunteer my services as a mental health professional until I noticed that you live in Abiline. Set it up around Austin or San Antoinio or any place that winter intrudes very seldom and I might bring some horses too.

i am scaling back on therapy sessions and relocating to collin county and about 30 acres that I own there.
Anybody near the Nevada area. I should be there for about a year while the house is being updated. I am still going to travel back a forth to oversee the farm and conduct a couple of group sessions.
The house needs repairs and I need a break from the stress of my chosen career. also need to focus on my own recovery and depression from a traumatic issue in my past.
I will still work with AIDS patients and a few of my Veterans but being a pyshcologist is not always an easy job.
Besides I am taking lessons for english and a few of the horses need to be trained and shown. Not many Arabian or english riders in my neck of the woods. Shalom


----------



## WyldBlu

Also we already use 4 of her horses for equine assisted therapy as well. We have a program called HERO here that is equine assisted physical and occupational therapies and my wife is becoming certified in EAP which is equine assisted psychotherapy so we are planning to do some of that soon.
My wifes dream is actually to one day own a ranch for abused women and children in which they come and work and live and get therapy from working with horses and cows goats and things. We are moving in the right direction with what we are doing now and hoping that in the next 10 or 15 years to realize her dream.[/quote said:


> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hi,
> Please do let me know. I would prefer to keep them together as they have been barn mates a long time. Where are you located? I want to be sure they would go to a great place, and would want to come out to see your place if that was ok. My ultimate fantasy for them would be for them to be in some sort of equine therapy situation. I think they both have the temperment for it and I know they would be well loved.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

DB we hardly have winter here. I mean yeah we get a few days of freezing or below temps but normally its around 50 or so during the winter. Though likely it would be somewhere in east TX. My wife would prefer some actual trees and not the mesquite bushes as she refers to them.

I was thinking about finding some property around Vernon possibly. Ive got some relatives that live there and Ive visited a few times and I like the area.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and WyldBlu I know that Miss Judy wouldn't mind a bit you coming to her property to check things out before she bought. She would want to see the horses in action as well. I will chat with her a bit about it tomorrow when we ride again and see. We may not be able to do it though because we are pretty close to capacity at the stables currently but its likely at least 1 additional barn spot will be opening up soon.

Also just in case we can't pursue it I will keep my ear to the ground for people interested.


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior I ahve worked with more than one nonprofit organization and it might be in your best interest to take a couple of grant writing courses. Or find someone with experience obtaining grants. I want to live somewhere warm for 360 days of the year. LOL
I lived in Wichita Falls for over 10 years and still own a house and a few acres there. Vernon is 70 miles NW of Whichita Falls. Used to know a few people that lived there. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

i meant Victoria not Vernon lol.


----------



## dbarabians

Thats OK they both start with a V. They might be 500 miles apart but who is counting? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Vernon is about an hour west of me!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

right lol. Incidentally I do know someone that lives in Vernon as well but it was indeed Victoria I was referring too.

Though we would most like to go to some place that is underserved in that regard so there will be some more extensive research done.


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> i meant Victoria not Vernon lol.


Not enough trees in Victoria ... how about Montgomery? You might get some rolling hills too ... *grin*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

perhaps. We would like to find a beautiful place in order tos tart this venture and it needs to be in TX. I already told her Im pretty opposed to living outside the state unless its absolutely necessary. I am TX born and raise and never have desired to live elsewhere despite visiting some very beautiful places in my time.


----------



## Kiara

WorshipWarrior that is a very deserving cause. Your wife is fortunate to have you with her and being so supportive of her dream. Let us know when you are set-up so we can come visit


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I will certainly keep you guys up to date on how things progress. We fully expect it to be several years before this dream is reality but you never know when God will make things happen that you don't expect to happen.

Its clear that God intends for this dream to be fulfilled but the speed with which it happens is on his time and not ours. We are simply seeking his will and the direction he is leading us.

I mean come on tomorrow some investor could call us and say well Id like to buy this property for you and buy enough horses for you to get started and really give us the capital necessary to get this going.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

or it could be 20 years from now before the perfect opprotunity presents itself and we are comfortable with that and we just know and believe God's promises to us.


----------



## Jessie5081

WW, I LOVED reading about what you and your wife's plans are in the future. I do hope that it happens sooner then later! 
As a survivor of abuse and someone who just very recently was able to spend time with a horse I can vouch for how healing that may possibly be. I've always wanted a horse, but never had the opportunity to be around any horses until last year. I no longer babysit for the family so I don't get to see the horse anymore and the time spent with the horse was very little. Still, I enjoyed very moment of it and it reawakened my love for horses after so many years. 
I don't have a lot of experience with horses, but I'm thinking about volunteering at an equine therapy place that I found near me. I'm just not sure what the process would be and if they would even let me volunteer when i don't know much about horses. However, I'm hoping that in the future I will be able to own a horse and a few acres. A dream that I had let go of and had decided would never happen for me! Perhaps it is still possible. 

Have you ever heard of Aubrey,TX? There seem to be a lot of trees around there and ranches. 

~Jessie


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Well thanks Jessie. Actually most equine therapy programs are looking for volunteers. No experience requires just a willingness to learn. I highly suggest finding some place to help. It's a ton of fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys this thread isnt appearing in my emails anymore so i have to read like 500 posts and by then my comment is useless! AHHHHH! Sorry but this annoys me, i like keeping up with yall and ITS SO DIFFICULT NOW!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol mine still appears in my email.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Obviously, because you seem to be the most talkative now. DONT STEAL MY SPOT! lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

haha well perhaps Im more talkative because Im just good like that lol.
I shall have your top talkative spot if its the last thing I do.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

NO! no no no no no!!!!! I have that spot! Im bout to.... to.... do absolutely nothing! Thatll teach ya. lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yeah that might just teach me lol.


----------



## Kayella

The weather today is amazing. Even though it's freezing outside, the sun is shining!! Half the horse's field has been calf-deep mud for the past month. The expected next few days of sunshine are much appreciated!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im convinced we are never using the jumping arena again... Lol our barn has an indoor but thats for flat and dressage. Our jumping arena is like ankle deep water. Romeo is very sad.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

so sad. on another note we are not riding yet again today. But still have to go out to feed for Miss Judy cause they are going somewhere tonight.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I made the idiot decision to ride yesterday... (in the indoor)... ive never been so cold in my life. hahaha soooo safe to say no riding today.


----------



## kctop72

TBJ, I'm not getting emails either, not sure what's up??? Who else got the snow and sleet yesterday morning? I know we live in Texas and the weather constantly changes but that was just nuts!!!!

DBA, well you'll be in my area when you move One of my best friends is a dressage rider but since she moved down from NJ over 2 years ago, she has not competed. She just can't seem to find the time or a place to compete I guess.

WW, I though maybe you meant Mt. Vernon, not sure where Victoria is.


----------



## dbarabians

TBJumper saying that you are cold while living in San Antonio is like saying Texasgal can walk by a chicken and not get hunger pains. It just aint so.
I might beleive you were chilled. Not cold. LOL
That arena is going to be dry soon enough. FOR MONTHS at a time. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

haha. I could ride this evening if I wanted to but in general I don't trust my Rags on cold days like this. He tends to think there are boogers eveywhere trying to get him and that makes for a very unproductive day in the saddle.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

KC Victoria is in south texas. quite beautiful too.


----------



## dbarabians

kcyop that is right I have been to your chuches arena for a playday.
When i get back I will contact you about this years schedule.
I am bringing a few of the horses and the mares that are going to foal in April. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

DBA, we were gonna try to kick it off in January but it's too wet so we've pushed it out till March. Hopefully it will be dried out by then


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA i dont live in San Antonio!!! lol i live in Argyle!!! and in riding tights, leather boots, and a "heavy" jacket... yeah i was cold! haha


----------



## texasgal

I pasture board .. no run-in .... The boys were INSANE yesterday ... and WET ... I'm having a hard time finding a place to throw their hay where it doesn't float.

I've been supplementing the boys with a little alfalfa (while we aren't riding.. lol) ... and it plus the cold weather is making them insane. They shore are pretty when they are actin' a fool though!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I led Romeo out in the snow yesterday and OH MY GOSH! So cute! Hahahaha he looked and snorted like hed never seen it before (He has many times) then stepped like Bambi through it. Settled down and dug for grass for a bit then i took him back in. so cute haha


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> TBJumper saying that you are cold while living in San Antonio is like saying *Texasgal can walk by a chicken and not get hunger pains. It just aint so.*
> I might beleive you were chilled. Not cold. LOL
> That arena is going to be dry soon enough. FOR MONTHS at a time. Shalom


Meh, It's not ALWAYS hunger pains ... but the sudden urge to see chicken end trails flying like confetti ..................

Just sayin'


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

this is why we also have to try to protect you from yourself TG. its just not a good idea to kill all those chickens. its really hard to make it in civilized society if your murdering other peoples animals all the time.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ey i think TG is juuusstttt fine. Because yall dont go marchin off callin out Chick Fil A or KFC. TG, you go. you be natural. go get em! lol


----------



## texasgal

Thanks TBJ ... *hugs*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

That and my boyfriend is a vampire so i know your kind. haha feast on! chickens are literally only good for eating purposes anyways. why share right? *hug*


----------



## texasgal

So funny how this whole thing evolved... I actually NAME my chickens and run outside like a crazy mamma hen if I hear them sound off, or if I see a hawk or a stray dog or a coyote ... ... I've never eaten a single chicken that was raised on this place.. although I would not be opposed to it.

dba NEEDS a therapist ... all this constant accusing and abuse thrown at me .... 

BWA HA HA HA HA


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

TG, theres no use fighting it... accept who you are... haha


----------



## Kayella

TG I know what you mean about the horses being frisky. The past few nights I've let Henny out in the remotely dry paddock, he's drilled himself in bronc and reining training LOL. He'll run and buck, and buck some more, then run full speed towards the barn wall and halt to a stop with his already brain damaged head inches from the barn wall! The crazy boy gives me a heart attack every time, but at least I know he's feeling good and has some reining potential :wink: He looks hilarious when he runs sideways, though. Poor boy can't help it, but I can't help but laugh :lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ Yeah, but don't they look GOOD doing it! My boys are standing still and flexing muscle ... lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

now now TG the only reason you haven't eaten your own chickens is that you ensure your far away at night when you become the chupacabra so they are not in danger. I know you don't desire the death of the chickens and goats but cannot help yourself when you become the beast.

hahahaha.


----------



## dbarabians

We all know that hunters do not kill in their own backyard.
We have to give Texasgal a hard time just to keep her in line .
I do have a therapist Texasgal.. Probably need more than one though! LOL

I am leaving for Washington now so will be gone for a while.
Any chickens or goats come up missing the rest of you know who is guilty.
Wish me luck and everyone have a great day. Shalom Donald


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Good luck DB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Oh Henny was being such a stud muffin yesterday showing off to another gelding. Arching his neck, doing his best moves, the whole show. Until he slipped and crashed to his side :lol: Poor boy was so humiliated that Prancer saw everything it took a few minutes to get him calmed down. Silly little boy, gotta love him though hehe. 

Good luck in Washington, DBA! Don't freeze to death. You may encounter hypothermia the second you step off the plane. Wear your wool undies and don't forget to pop your ears!


----------



## nuisance

Have fun, and stay safe DBA! I'm so glad this weekend is suppose to be high 50's, I need to do some work in the pasture so bad!


----------



## texasgal

dba .. you know you can watch that on TV? and even have the capability to turn it off ... *snort*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

TG thats such a flattering picture of you. The Chupacabra lives lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Dont push me because im close to the eeddgge, im tryin not to lose my headdd. when im in trouble sometimes it makes me wonder how i keep from going under-keep from going under.

MY FEELINGS ABOUT SCHOOL AT THIS POINT IN TIME


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper




----------



## Kiara

You know Texasgal, I was about to feel bad for you that people are picking on you - until you posted that picture :lol:

TBJ, how is the horse search going? Any news on the German horse from my dream? School is definitely intense. One year accelerated program here... Hang in there, it will be over at some point. And it will pave the way for a job, which means horsey funds :wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My boyfriend wants to be a biomedical engineer. And i want to be a marine biologist. So, IF, IF, i do marry him one day. yayyyy! Horse funds! Lol. And its goinggggg ehh... The dream machine is looking dimmer sadly. Hes 25K so if we made the drive, liked him, then paid to bring him home and have a test week, then make a purchase, he would be more like 30K, when 25K is our absolute CAP. Sooooo im trying to work a deal with the trainer to have the owner of said horse bring him down here. (the owner has a ranch just outside dallas, close to where we live) so if she does that then it will probably work out. So heres hoping!


----------



## Kiara

Finger's crossed for you! 

Nice career goals. If I may offer some hints: Opportunities for internships -take them. The better people know you and the more people know you, the better chance for hiring you will have. Ask me how I know, lol. Where would you like to work with your degree?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Honestly i WANT to be just a stay at home wife/horsie mom, but own a nice fish shop/aquarium so everyone can have pretty salt water fish  hehe (yes i know a lot about marine life)


----------



## Kiara

Alright. Have you been able to do any volunteering or internships at pet stores or specialized aquarium stores (sorry, don't know the proper term) yet? 

And just noticed your signature line, I guess you should add: except when they're Pegasi


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I volunteered at the Dallas North Aquarium for a bit, then stopped cause it interfered with horse time. haha and ive been on a marine life science trip to costa rica with my school (like 14 of us were chosen to go)


----------



## Kiara

That sounds amazing! Very lucky girl. Nice school too that they offer such opportunities. 

On the topic of trips, my husband just told me he would be going to Germany again for work in March. I could come, even been paid for. So he asks when spring break is. Well, my spring break ends the day before he is supposed to leave... Ah, the irony. My parents are sad I can't come, but are happy to be able to see my DH.


----------



## outnabout

TG, your expression in that pic you posted doesn't quite match up to your sweet nature... anybody notice that her horse in icon is trying to match it??? haha
TBjumper, I'm guessing that you are in trouble at school for reading/posting to HorseForum in class on your phone LOL
Back to work, me! I'm outta here at 3:15 today to go riding in our dry covered arena before the sun goes down!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol nooo OA, im on my laptop, and its my easy day (Bible, Spanish, Art) so none of them care if im constantly on my laptop. hehehe


----------



## outnabout

TBjumper, lucky you!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ik ik ;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtay

*Hi!*

How much does an texas high quality horse cost?


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the forum mtay. That is a loaded questions that needs more explanation.

Tell us about yourself, where you are from, what kind of horses you ride or are interested in ...


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!!

Welcome mtay!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Welcome MT, and a QUALITY jumper would cost USUALLY upwards of 20-30K.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

http://www.facebook.com/lonestar.tv?sk=app_359656227386295&app_data


----------



## clippityclop

Yay! I got to ride TWICE this weekend...that's more riding than I've done in a month! My foot is doing much better (heel bursitis) and I can actually ride with my heels down without it killing me afterwards. Man it is a booger and it has taken months and months to get better and it's not perfect yet. 

There is nothing better than cantering along with your shadow on a sassy arabian with his arched neck and tail up in the air!


----------



## texasgal

It was sure pretty this weekend... we got all the holes dug and most of the posts put in for our little pasture. One step closer to having the horses home.

Oh, and I've decided to start breeding rabbits again. I used to pretty much support my horses from my rabbit sales .. so here we go again!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol well get goin TG.

On another note my Rags and I had a great weekend together. He was pretty fresh on Thursday when I rode but for once he didn't get any ideas that we were meant to gallop around the arena at full speed.

Normally I have to ask him to come down to a slow lope cause his initial instinct is to just take off. He is getting better about that though and he is starting to understand the I want to go slow and have to be urged to go faster. Friday He did a bit of the I want to speed up and speed up and so I sort of loped him around at the speed he wanted to go for about 10 minutes and then as I felt him trying to slow up I drove him on a little faster. After having done that a few times the last couple months he is starting to get the idea that I really like going slow but every once in a while he still forgets himself and has to be reminded why we do things my way and not his way lol.


----------



## texasgal

Well, already started. My bff blessed me with a teddy bear Lionhead buck. He's an import and show quality (although you can't show teddy bears..:/)

She called me last night and told me she has me a little doe (which is good, 'cause it's kinda hard to breed with just a buck).

I chose Lionheads because they are the newest thing going .. in the process of being accepted by ARBA .. and only shown as exhibition right now. and they are $$$ .. (not to mention very cute and very friendly)

I also got a little Harlequin buck. Will get a couple does next month. I chose Harlequins because they are a patterened breed, and challenging to breed for show ... but they are big enough to eat .. so no trying to get rid of the "extras" ..

And to make this horse related .. I haven't ridden the boys since October .. I'll have to start them all over again come spring .. heheheheh.


----------



## nuisance

Beautiful weekend. Since I can't ride mine yet, Spent the weekend, getting up the dead cactus, so the pasture is now cactus free!!!  Now have to work on the dead mesquite trees. Spent 3-1/2 hrs trying to get my new mare in the horse trailer friday. She's had 4 races.... you'd think she would be ok with a trailer. At the rescue they have a bit 6 horse slant, she walked right in. Never could get her in the stock trailer when we went to pick her up. After a dose of ACE, finally got her in the 2 horse trailer to get her home..... Never got her in the trailer friday. even put my elderly mare in, who patiently waited while I worked with Lil (new mare). She would go up to where her knees where right at the trailer. She would let me pick up one foot to put in the trailer. then all at once, her back feet would spread (and stomp my toes...TWICE) and she would rear straight up!. tried the trick's I've seen on TV.. Finally was loosing my patience. So I had to stop. She won that round. My farrier is great with getting troubled horses in a trailer. I'm going to ask him if he would spend some extra time with us when he comes out to trim (he's also my GF's husband, so she'll make him! lol)


----------



## Kayella

It was definitely a beautiful weekend! Henny may not have thought so, though :wink:. He did great at the vet's. His feet are in pretty bad shape ): They said if a grown horse had his feet, they'd have already foundered. Poor boy, we'll be seeing the farrier every 4 weeks for a while to get everything corrected. He also really needed the acupuncture! In some places, his muscles flexed so much they bent the needles! :shock: We'll also be doing that again in 4 weeks to see if it helps him out. And to top everything off, he likes to bleed. After his gelding, he bled too much for their liking so he got to spend the night at the vet's. I brought him home yesterday and he is all kinds of swollen. He spent his first night out in the paddock since I moved stables and he was doing great when I checked on him last night and this morning. Poor thing just can't get a break sometimes! But the good news is we're stopping the steroids to see if he'll need to continue treatment or not!  Yay for progress!


----------



## nuisance

Poor guy. Think he'd let you follow him around holding an ice pack on his swollen parts! lol


----------



## Kayella

He didn't even want me looking down there! He says "I am never letting y'all get near my no-no place ever again!" I might cold hose him either at lunch time or tonight, depending on how warm it is. He's got dried blood all over his legs, so I'll definitely need to clean that up. :/


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

can ya blame the poor boy. He just had his manhood taken from him and its still sore and swollen


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

im afraid if you did that to me youd be lucky i didn't kick your teeth in if you ever got in the vacinity of my manhood again. geez. it just pains me to even think about it.


----------



## Kayella

Bahaha, I feel so bad for him. He's been all over me "Mommy I hurt! Love me, hold me, pet me" He's been so affectionate the past couple days. I'm not sure if it's because we took his manhood away, or because he's hurting from getting it taken away. :lol: I do feel bad for him, but it's in his best interest!


----------



## Kiara

Sorry to hear about Henny, glad though that he is still loving to be around you and not mad at you. 

It' s been nice this weekend. Though I got some attitude from my young girl for the first time on Saturday, I worked her through it and my trainer said I did it right. My old gut pretended to have forgotten that you can trot over ground poles and jumped them. So I had to remind him, when they're on the ground, you can step over them. Silly horses.

On another note, I went to feed this morning. Brushed some hay off my young girls butt, thinking it looked tall. Put them in their stalls and walked to they hay bale to see how much they have eaten. Look back at them to realize, jeez, little girl had another growth spurt! Her butt is higher again. So my little girl, that was shorter than my 15.1 hand gelding when I first got her is probably taller than 16 hands (her last measurement) now. That's what I get for calling her little girl :lol: The farrier had mentioned she looked like she still had baby feet, so she might be younger than what I was told. :shock: We'll see where this goes...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

we had this beautiful 2 year old double registered Paint/QH mare for our West Texas Rehab Telathon Auction. This girl was gorgeous and she already has some great training as well. She was valued at 3500.00 but only went for 2,025.00. I really wanted to put in a bid but just couldn't afford it for now.

She was already well over 15 hands and will easily top out over 16. She had good confirmation as well though I felt she was a bit long she was sturdy and even with good solid legs. I really wish I could have gotten her.

Oh well she found a good home so thats all that really matters.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

just in case youd like to see a pic of her 

West Texas Rehabilitation Center 2013 Telethon Auction


----------



## Kayella

3,000 posts! Way to go guys!

She's a cute filly, but I'd pass on her with her conformation. Glad she found a home!

As for growth spurts, does your girl grow her butt in first? :lol: I think Henny's going through a growth spurt. Or atleast his back end is bahaha


----------



## Kiara

Yes! Her butt shoots up very noticeably and the front end doesn't catch up til I wonder if she will ever level out :lol: Then one day her front end has caught up. Just when I think she's done growing, there goes her butt again. I need to stop calling her little girl :wink:


----------



## Kayella

Well, here's an awkward photo of Henny from this weekend. This was after radiographs while we were waiting for them to get developed. :lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Annnnd just for funsies, a photo before he went "under the knife." I'm sure at this point he could smell colors.


----------



## clippityclop

TEXASGAL, funny you should bring up starting some 'pet' projects...LOL...I am thinking about dabbling in poultry showing for the very first time. I don't know squat about the open poultry shows but I have time to learn and am rounding up an APA Standard of Perfection book as we speak. I am thinking about trying the Silver Laced Polish (chicks coming in February!):









Post some pics of your rabbits if/when you get a chance. I would love to see this new breed. Have you had any luck with showing/exhibition with rabbits in the past in the open shows? I tried to get my oldest to show rabbits in 4H but since we have a house rabbit, (and bottle feed goats and raise chicks), she runs the other direction when it comes to showing ANY of our critters in 4H because of the inevitable end they all come to...same with our goats and chickens - so that is why I'm looking at letting her compete in the open shows in the youth division - seeing if I can get her interested. In the end, we can just bring our chicken home and throw it back in the coop with the others. No BBQ or roast or babyback ribs in this case. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

April trail ride in DFW area for the Humane Society. I'm going to try to go. Hopefully my new mare will be able to ride by then (and load in the trailer ***rolling eyes***) 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/HSNTTRAILRIDE


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

sounds like fun I may have to go to that trail ride.


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> TEXASGAL, funny you should bring up starting some 'pet' projects...LOL...I am thinking about dabbling in poultry showing for the very first time. I don't know squat about the open poultry shows but I have time to learn and am rounding up an APA Standard of Perfection book as we speak. I am thinking about trying the Silver Laced Polish (chicks coming in February!):
> 
> View attachment 126527
> 
> 
> Post some pics of your rabbits if/when you get a chance. I would love to see this new breed. Have you had any luck with showing/exhibition with rabbits in the past in the open shows? I tried to get my oldest to show rabbits in 4H but since we have a house rabbit, (and bottle feed goats and raise chicks), she runs the other direction when it comes to showing ANY of our critters in 4H because of the inevitable end they all come to...same with our goats and chickens - so that is why I'm looking at letting her compete in the open shows in the youth division - seeing if I can get her interested. In the end, we can just bring our chicken home and throw it back in the coop with the others. No BBQ or roast or babyback ribs in this case. :wink:


 
I have chickens too and considered showing them .. but never did.

I showed rabbits before and my daughter showed jrs a few years ago.. We did pretty good.

One point of advice if you're going to show chickens, buy from a show breeder. A hatchery is not going to have show quality chicks. There is a HUGE difference...

Not mine: 

Lionhead


----------



## nuisance

Years ago, my sister worked at the local Humane Society. she would bring me home some of the rabbits. I had a huge one that looked like a jackrabbit, that was house broke! Said it would use a litter pan. Mom wouldn't let me bring it in the house. I had a pair that had markings of a Siamese cat. Beautiful. Love the Lionhead rabbit!


----------



## kctop72

The trail ridw looks like alot of fun!!! May have to check into it


----------



## clippityclop

I've heard that too - getting show chickens from a breeder instead of a hatchery......hopefully I'll meet/find a breeder with birds I like at the upcoming show in LaGrange in March. Supposed to be a decent show there. 

My house rabbit is a Dutch Belted - I brought her home from my lab animal class at school - she's 7 this year and still going strong. I've never enjoyed a rabbit so much in my life. Of course within days after I brought her home I had her spayed, so she's much happier and I still have all my toes. :-









I've never seen a Lionhead in real life, only in pics....it looks small - is their mature weight around 2-3lbs or is it smaller?


----------



## outnabout

Hi everyone. Lots of good things going on in our neck of the woods! Kayella Henny is as cute as ever. I have really enjoyed watching him grow here. My colt went through the gelding thing about this time last year. I couldn't watch when he fell to the ground with the anaesthesia, but helped the vet with holding something I don't remember what. Then after she cut him she says "look, here they are!" And I couldn't look then either. I was just relieved when be came to and stood up. And of course the swelling is awful for a while.
Nuisance I am also seriously thinking of doing that trailride and will tell my riding buddies about it too.
Great weekend, was off my pt-time job and also had today off. Found a used truck I want Friday, deal should be finalized tomorrow once the dealer (it was a trade-in) gives me a diagnosis and cost for the repair it needs, then we'll talk warranty, etc. 
Spent yesterday at the Ft. Worth Stock Show, started with Chris Cox demo. The gelding I took a fancy to , watching his videos at his stall, wasn't so smooth in the ranch horse show, not that I was needing a ranch horse anyway haha. Going back Thursday for Mustang Magic.
WWarrior, my mare was like that, too when I first started riding her, running like her tail was on fire. I just let her go until she slowed down. Now if I don't ride her for several days she is like that. Funny how she is bratty at a trot but then I vet her into a lope, let her get it out of her system, and then she is awesome and light.
I am in awe of you, TG and Clippity for having time for poultry and rabbits in addition to horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I jumped twice this weekend! 4'0"-4'3"!!!!! Highest consecutive course Romeo and I have ever jumped! Im sooooo proud! But im like FREAKING out! We have a show in 2 1/2 weeks in Katy that we just decided to take the gang to! (6 people) because the one we were going to do in 2 months had no big money classes! AHHHHHH ITS SO CLOSE!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

The bunnies are so cute!

Outnabout, good to hear you are having a good time and yeay on the truck.

TBJ, congrats and yes, that's close, but you'll do great!

My old man had some fun yesterday. He decided to sneak by as the BM's husband was bringing in some food and take a run around the other pasture. He of course didn't want to be caught. Treats didn't work, so they tried corralling him back into his pasture. That didn't work either, just made him more hyper. So they called me. I came over, he was prancing around tail up, head arched and being a fruit loop. They told me he is fast. Well, yes, he has some pretty nice racing lines and has raced himself. Luckily, I have had this discussion with him before. I have always made of point of not letting him get away with not being caught. So I walked up to him asking what he was doing. Got a halter, put it on and walked him back into his pasture. Silly old man. Was feeling wild and free. Once I put him back up, he remembered that he's out of shape and was breathing hard. He was quite wet, having a winter coat running around in 70 degree weather. So he proceeded to roll in the sand, like he loves to do. I hosed him off once he had calmed down. My poor "little" girl was drenched too as she was very upset he had left her. I guess I need to work on some separation between the two... So she got a bath as well. And as I was hosing off the rack, she wouldn't leave me alone. So She ended up drinking from the hose and having me hose underneath her and up her hind legs without her caring at all. Until I hosed her butt. She is still a little skittish about that, but she did so much better than before. She doesn't care about water on her head. She sticks her head in the hose without a care. 

*Sigh* my little fruitloops. Gotta love 'em :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Lionhead rabbits cannot exceed 3.75 lbs ..

My daughter showed Dutch ..


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

AWWWWWW BUNNY!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He grew up to be the DEVIL BUNNY ... but her favorite. He won several BOB tophies and SHE was the only one that could handle him .. he was an evil biter! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

ITS. SO. CUTE!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

So guys, horse update. Its a no on the German TB because he is just too far away and too high a price tag. Id have to pay for the shipping and the week of barn board and that alone is 2K, so i personally dont have the cash. On a happy note, my boyfriend has found me a grand prix prospect down near where he lives for under 25K so im soooo pumped to possibly test that one. Other than that, all our options are seemingly getting snatched up by our enemies.


----------



## clippityclop

TG I clicked 'like' on that picture 20 times! That is way too darn cute.


----------



## nuisance

Kiara said:


> My old man had some fun yesterday. He decided to sneak by as the BM's husband was bringing in some food and take a run around the other pasture. He of course didn't want to be caught. Treats didn't work, so they tried corralling him back into his pasture. That didn't work either, just made him more hyper. So they called me. I came over, he was prancing around tail up, head arched and being a fruit loop. They told me he is fast. Well, yes, he has some pretty nice racing lines and has raced himself. Luckily, I have had this discussion with him before. I have always made of point of not letting him get away with not being caught. So I walked up to him asking what he was doing. Got a halter, put it on and walked him back into his pasture. Silly old man. Was feeling wild and free. Once I put him back up, he remembered that he's out of shape and was breathing hard. He was quite wet, having a winter coat running around in 70 degree weather. So he proceeded to roll in the sand, like he loves to do. I hosed him off once he had calmed down. My poor "little" girl was drenched too as she was very upset he had left her. I guess I need to work on some separation between the two... So she got a bath as well. And as I was hosing off the rack, she wouldn't leave me alone. So She ended up drinking from the hose and having me hose underneath her and up her hind legs without her caring at all. Until I hosed her butt. She is still a little skittish about that, but she did so much better than before. She doesn't care about water on her head. She sticks her head in the hose without a care.
> 
> *Sigh* my little fruitloops. Gotta love 'em :lol:


One of my mares did the same thing this weekend. Our yard is fenced in and the gate to the road was closed, thank goodness. But, DH left the gate open to the pasture as he drove his tractor in. My mare sees an open gate, runs flat out thru it, tail up, bucking, snorting. She sees me walks up, sniffs me, turns and runs again. Chases the dog for awhile, all the while bucking and snorting. Finally she runs back in the pasture. THen, stands there huffing and puffing, she forgot she's 7 month pregnant and a chunky butt! lol


----------



## clippityclop

TJ, I jumped that high once - the first time I got tickets to see George Strait play live in Austin.

Good luck on the horse hunting.....the good ones take forever to find. You are so lucky to have such a broad range of horses to choose from....I can't wait to see what it is you choose! So the footing is dry enough to jump now? LOL! 

It hasn't been dry here in what seems like weeks....my teenager and her BFF went back in the creek the other day and were taking turns sliding down the creek bank (it's 25-30 foot tall) on their bums in the mud.....when they came back, they looked like some strange form of new wildllife that no one has discovered yet...the only thing you could see what the whites of their teeth!


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> TG I clicked 'like' on that picture 20 times! That is way too darn cute.


I love that pic because you can see PURE LOVE on DDs face...


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> I love that pic because you can see PURE LOVE on DDs face...


So, you unliked it 10 times?! lol


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas Horse Friends!!!

I really could use some honest opinions on one of our horses. I posted a thread but have only had 2 replys. Considering y'all are in Texas and used to the horse business here I was hoping to get your opinion. Your not gonna hurt my feelings.
Here's the thread....

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/what-do-you-think-her-150781/


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Wish i could help... Buutttt i have NO clue with western horses... lol if it were english i would have something to say.... Cute


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> Good morning Texas Horse Friends!!!
> 
> I really could use some honest opinions on one of our horses. I posted a thread but have only had 2 replys. Considering y'all are in Texas and used to the horse business here I was hoping to get your opinion. Your not gonna hurt my feelings.
> Here's the thread....
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/what-do-you-think-her-150781/


It is really hard to sell horses right now - registered or not. A decent riding horse that has no special training other than being sound and healthy isn't going over $500. That stinks, I know. Over here where I am there are some really nice registered horses that do have special skills and are sound, healthy and young going for free to the right homes because the market is so bad. An honest to God opinion is to try to teach her a skill or maybe take her someplace where you can show off a skill that she might have - for example, a roping playday or something similar - and let people make offers and take whatever reasonable offer comes along. It just depends on your priorities - if finding her a good home is one of the top ones, that would be my idea of how to go about it. You could also loan her to someone who needs a horse for 4H and if they are a decent rider, they can train her up and you could consider giving them a commission on her sale price should another 4H family want to consider purchasing her but even with a year of ring work/showing, you still may only top out at $1500. The horse market is bad right now for the average horse person. But I'd try posting some flyers with the local 4Hrs...with a note saying something similar to 'no reasonable offer refused'....and see what people are willing to pay. It's going to get harder this year - especially when taxes go up.


----------



## clippityclop

Speaking of getting horses registered, I don't know how much it is for her registry but for my pony (he is half Welsh), since I didn't register him at birth, it would cost me $450 thru the Welsh Cob Society to register him. I never plan on selling him of course and therefore registration was not important to me, but I would think the price would be similar so you'd want to make sure you'd get your money back at least if you did go that route.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

the registration for the QH registry for an 11 year old would be a couple hundred dollars which could be worth it if it ends up getting you from 7-800 to 1500 or so for his price.


----------



## nuisance

I like her, but, I am no way an expert on confirmation.... The horse market here is so low, there would be no way someone would give $3000 for her. Or even $1000. They're almost having to give away horses to get rid of them, and those are the ones who are registered. Not having papers doesn't bother me. best horses I've ridden were grades. Good luck!


----------



## clippityclop

Me too - I'm a sucker for a mutt! And I love Roman noses -


----------



## kctop72

I truly appreciate everyone's feedback. Personally, I think DH is crazy for even thinking about it but it's his decision. I know the market stinks but a friend of ours thinks he's got someone that's may be interested in her.

There's a girl in our barn that has riden her and is gonna use her in some of her 4H events. As for the registry, it will cost me around 150 to register her APHA as both her parents are black and white paints (go figure). Her sire's DNA is on file but her dam is not. The parentage verification will cost me 120, one for her and one for her dam (if she's still alive) but APHA said they may waive it if I can't locate her or she is deceased.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

the only thing I care about a horse is what sits right between its ears. If it has a good mind and conformation that won't lead to major bone and joint issues later then they are alright by me.

It doesn't matter what kind of training a horse has had if their mind is screwy. We have to have horses we can trust on a daily basis not to just freak with the kids that we teach so they have to be rock solid and sharp enough to know what they need to do.


----------



## clippityclop

One of the horses I broke and trained as a jumper I sold cheap because he was only paint breeding stock and wasn't registered...my goal wasn't to make $$, but to find him a real job (I didn't want to keep him - we didn't 'click')- He had a talent for jumping early on - found it totally by accident. I kept him for two years and put a little hunter training on him and a teeny bit of dressage and then put an ad out. I had some really looney people inquire but I held out and found him a superb home (even tho I wanted to shoot him because he fractured my hip - oh the joys of breaking and training 17hh 4yr olds who think they are king of the world). 

Every now and then I spy on him thru a photographer's website to see how he's doing (shhhhh!! LOL!) and he seems to be doing fine with the people I sold him to....I blacked out faces since I'm totally being naughty and posting without permission...LOL...so this was a good, happy ending type scenario for an average unregistered gelding.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GUYS!!! I found a 4yo prospect in Louisiana that we may go try!!!  shes 16.3hh, 4yo, beautiful grey TB mare named Calypso.  im pumped!!!!


----------



## countryboy92

I am located in wise county north of the DFW metroplex. Hope to ride with some fellow members.


----------



## Kiara

Good to hear TBJ! Keep us updated. Especially with pics!

Yes, silly horses that go tearing around when they are out of shape 

Can y'all believe it's going up to the 80's? In January? I guess I still haven't acclimated...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

countryboy92 said:


> I am located in wise county north of the DFW metroplex. Hope to ride with some fellow members.


You are only 40min from me  Im from Denton/Argyle area. Pleased to meet ya and hope to hear more about ya


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Keep in mind guys, shes only 4. The jump where shes free jumping is 4'5" and under saddle is approx 3'9". Here is Calypso everyone! What do ya think? And anyone know how to get a movie from Quick Time Player up here? im tryin to show yall her free jump but it wont load.


----------



## Kayella

Mmmm I like everything about her except her front legs. They just seem so fine boned, I would be worried about them withstanding the high impact jumping. She is a very cute girl, though!

Anyone else's horses beginning to shed? Henny's starting to she out a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Kayella said:


> Mmmm I like everything about her except her front legs. They just seem so fine boned, I would be worried about them withstanding the high impact jumping. She is a very cute girl, though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats what my trainer said, we were thinking just some high impact jumping boots and special shoes would help take a load off of her front legs and help with the shock of higher jumping (once shes developed) or she may just grow them out on her own (since shes so young). 

And Romeo was full body clipped 2 months ago so hes still nice and short  hahaha  beat the weather!


----------



## kctop72

She's a beautiful girl! I love the dappled grays!!! Maybe I've just spent too much time on this forum and I know nothing about jumpers but isn't she a little young (underdeveloped) to be jumping that high? Not that I want to do any jumping but I am curious about it


----------



## texasgal

I was kinda surprised they were jumping her that high at only 4 too ... my horses are spoiled.. my coming-four-year-old is barely broke! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well for her breed, size, and age shes actually fine jumping that high right now. They dont regularly jump her under saddle over 3'6". They jumper up to 3'6" on occasion and decided to try 3'9". I asked about that too cause thats what i thought too. Hahahaha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

getting off work now and heading out to ride  can't wait to get saddled up and have some fun on my boy


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> getting off work now and heading out to ride  can't wait to get saddled up and have some fun on my boy


Theres something only horse people should say and be proud of. hahahha


----------



## nuisance

At lunch, walked across the street to the Dollar General to get some Diet Coke. It's such a beautiful day outside. I so want to call in sick with spring fever and go home!


----------



## texasgal

Funny .. spring fever in January.

I was sitting on the porch this weekend and thoughts of planting flowers and baby chicks were dancing through my head ...


----------



## clippityclop

Well I looked at the extended forecast online - they predict TX will have this same warm weather thru Feb and on thru the year with a really hot springtime (does TX even have a spring?). VIDEO: Forecast for the Next 3 Months 

Are you all enjoying the sunshine? I got a sunburn today while at the park with my youngest. Hello sun!! I've missed you!


----------



## nuisance

Suppose to be 75 degrees tomorrow! I need off work!


----------



## nuisance

I lied, it's suppose to be 75 today. it's 72 now. almost there. tomorrow it's only going to be 50. Gotta love texas ***rolling eyes***


----------



## clippityclop

Not here - 70's all week and one day almost hitting 80!


----------



## texasgal

Ya'll keep me in your thoughts tomorrow .. vet is coming out .. Gunner has somehow managed to injure his eye .. just what his little neurotic self needs .. a scarred eye *rolls eyes*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Awwww you will be in my prayers. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> Well I looked at the extended forecast online - they predict TX will have this same warm weather thru Feb and on thru the year with a really hot springtime (does TX even have a spring?). VIDEO: Forecast for the Next 3 Months
> 
> Are you all enjoying the sunshine? I got a sunburn today while at the park with my youngest. Hello sun!! I've missed you!


Nooooo! All the insects coming back so soon...
Was hoping for more cold weather, with sunshine of course!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Alright... Im so done with calculus....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol come on Calculus is so fun and then some Trig. All fun stuff. hahahhaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Fooorrrrr sure.... *clap* im having the time of my life.


----------



## Kayella

We're in the 70's all week and into next week as well. I'm sure Henny doesn't much appreciate that heat with his winter coat, which I guess is why he's shedding hehe. 

Good luck to Gunner! These babies are just vet bills waiting to happen :lol:


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol you should be.
on another note I almost had a heart attack yesterday.
So I grew up a huge wrestling fan as a kid. and my favorite wrestler back then was Shawn Michaels.

Well Shawn Michaels walks right into our tack room with his kids and wife because apparently his daughter is going to be one of our new students. He walked right up to me and said Hi Im Shawn and my daughter is here to ride.

I almost passed out right there then I got to shake his hand and introduce myself. Wow even today Im still giddy about it. I know that probably wouldn't mean anything to you guys but this guy really was someone I idolized as a kid and I just couldn't have imagined a scenario where he would be at our stables and that he would be introducing himself to me.

Wow yesterday was like the greatest day ever. I get off work early, meet my childhood hero, and get to spend some quality time with my horse. What could be better than that.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

YAY! Happy for you WW  just dont make him mad  haha glad you didnt die though


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> We're in the 70's all week and into next week as well. I'm sure Henny doesn't much appreciate that heat with his winter coat, which I guess is why he's shedding hehe.
> 
> Good luck to Gunner! These babies are just vet bills waiting to happen :lol:


Ha! Badger will take Henny's winter coat and raise you an ARKANSAS winter coat! He popped a full Arkansas winter coat in September/October and has been saying WTH ever since!


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> lol you should be.
> on another note I almost had a heart attack yesterday.
> So I grew up a huge wrestling fan as a kid. and my favorite wrestler back then was Shawn Michaels.
> 
> Well Shawn Michaels walks right into our tack room with his kids and wife because apparently his daughter is going to be one of our new students. He walked right up to me and said Hi Im Shawn and my daughter is here to ride.
> 
> I almost passed out right there then I got to shake his hand and introduce myself. Wow even today Im still giddy about it. I know that probably wouldn't mean anything to you guys but this guy really was someone I idolized as a kid and I just couldn't have imagined a scenario where he would be at our stables and that he would be introducing himself to me.
> 
> Wow yesterday was like the greatest day ever. I get off work early, meet my childhood hero, and get to spend some quality time with my horse. What could be better than that.


THAT.IS.SO.CUTE! Kinda teenage-girl-ish ... :lol:


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh trust me TG I almost screamed like a girl. By the way Im glad I didn't that would have been embarassing. I played it cool and just introduced myself and didn't even mention being a big fan or anything. I figured id lead up to that over the next few weeks as I get a chance. I didn't want to freak him out since hes with his family and retired and looking for a quieter life. But you better believe I will ask the questions Ive always wanted to ask him at some point or another.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and thanks TBJ Im really glad I didn't die either lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> oh trust me TG I almost screamed like a girl. By the way Im glad I didn't that would have been embarassing. I played it cool and just introduced myself and didn't even mention being a big fan or anything. I figured id lead up to that over the next few weeks as I get a chance. I didn't want to freak him out since hes with his family and retired and looking for a quieter life. But you better believe I will ask the questions Ive always wanted to ask him at some point or another.


Just a tip. Ive been around "legends" my whole life and was raised by one. (my dad was a MLB closing pitcher.. wont say his name) Play it cool and treat him like a normal human being, they respect that more. Build a relationship over common ground and dont mention the whole fan thing till yall are closer, youll have a tight relationship then  haha


----------



## Kayella

Lol TG, I have no idea where my pony thinks he's living! I think the Swiss Alps :wink: Bubba gets a monster coat every winter and just looks like a big ole brown teddy bear. Makes his pony hugs even more snuggly muahaha.

That's awesome, WW! No one is too old or too manly to have a fangirl moment!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I kind of figured that. Ive met and gotten to know some other famous people from the country music biz and learned the play it cool approach is a much better idea and works out much better. You don't ever want to come off as the crazy fan cause any chance you did have to get to know that person flew right out the window.

Besides I really do understand the guy is just a regular guy like me who is enjoying being with his family and coming to watch his kid do an activity. The last thing I want to do is ruin that for him by being obnoxious.

There are those fans though that can't seperate the celebrity from the man behind the celebrity and those guys are incapable of playing it cool. 

Also thats really cool that your day was a MLB closer. Im sure you have met your fair share of famous baseball players becuase of that lol. That would make me jealous because baseball is my favorite sport lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> Also thats really cool that your day was a MLB closer. Im sure you have met your fair share of famous baseball players becuase of that lol. That would make me jealous because baseball is my favorite sport lol.


Lol yeah some of my all time favorite guys are my dad, David Aardsma, Felix Hernandez, Ichiro Suzuki, Ian Kinsler, Ken Griffy Jr., and Nolan Ryan.  haha they are all ssuucchhhh little kids.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Yeah I met Nolan once as a kid and got his autograph. The Rangers are of course my favorite team and so I would love to meet Kinsler, Michael Young even though he got traded this year, Derek Holland who looks like a big kid too and well quite a few others.

Though the top of my want to meet baseball people is Pudge Rodriguez.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

so what made your dad decide to move to tx? just liked the state or did he grow up here or something?


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I have met 1 other professional baseball player who is like my 3rd cousin so hardly related. Its John Lackey that plays for Boston. He is actually a bit of an *** to be honest with ya.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

oh ALL of them are little kids, those are just the guys i still keep in touch with personally. haha and well since he played for the expos, yankees (world series), and rangers, we just settled down in texas after moving around like 46 times. hahah


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> oh ALL of them are little kids, those are just the guys i still keep in touch with personally. haha and well since he played for the expos, yankees (world series), and rangers, we just settled down in texas after moving around like 46 times. hahah


 
TMI .. I believe I know who your daddy is.... :idea:

:thumbsup:


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! I'm so clueless to baseball.....would NEVER figure it out.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

I'm a bit of a super-sleuth .. but fortunately for everyone, I jsut do it to amuse myself .. nothing nefarious lol.

DH says I'm "scary" .. hehehehe


----------



## clippityclop

hahahaha!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol that makes sense. especially if he finished his career in TX.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I too a pretty sure I have it figured out too but Im all about privacy so your secret is safe with me.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> TMI .. I believe I know who your daddy is.... :idea:
> 
> :thumbsup:


hahaha im sure.


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely! But then again doesn't everybody want to live in TX??? Everyone in those other states just have to settle for what they have, right! LOL I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. I'd like to move to the hill country someday...maybe.

Hope all goes well today TG!


----------



## texasgal

DD16 in the car this morning on the way to school said, "I hate Texas soooooo much."

I could NOT even respond...


----------



## kctop72

That would make me speechless as well! It couldn't be because we get all 4 aeasons within 1 week and in some cases 24 to 48 hours!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DONT EAT HIM!!!! Not a chicken!!!! Lol i know right, i mean i had SNOW on the front of my lawn today (not much but still) and just the other day it was 70! i mean come on. haha


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

also just to put it out there was a big fan of your dad. though not so much while he was a Yankee lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahaha well thanks, and well yeahhhh i hear that a lottt here in tx... hahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

On another note! Anyone ride in the BEAUTIFUL weather yesterday!?


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> also just to put it out there was a big fan of your dad. though not so much while he was a Yankee lol.


Now WW ... didn't TBJ *JUST* give you pointers????

Did she NOT just tell you to 1. Play it Cool 2. Don't disclose your fan status right away 

I know ... I know ... You just can't help yourself! :lol:


----------



## texasgal

TBJ .. the weather is fabulous! I start looking at the yard thinking what needs to be planted where .. I'm looking at the chicken coop thinking I need more chicks ... I look at my saddle and say "Dang! I shouldn't have let those colts sit up for 3 months!"

hehehehe


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

bahaha well hes not talking to my dad, hes talking to me. Dont worry, im just as amazing *snap* hahaha


----------



## texasgal

More. *wink*


----------



## kctop72

Unfortunately I did not get to ride yesterday but intend to today!!!!! I really need to ride that crazy mare of mine, she's gonna be a handful but I absolutely love to ride my TWH who is just a dream!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

YAY! I used that opportunity to give romeo a bubble bath. hahah


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I quite enjoyed my riding yesterday. I am teaching my boy how to bow with me on him right now.

He already does it with me on the ground. but now Im trying to get him to do it with a rider.

One of these days hopefully he will get it.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and TBJ your certainly awesome too.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Awww!! Take a pic and post it! i want to see! hahha Romeo is bright in the saddle, and not so bright on the ground. I managed to teach him "touch it", he will touch my hand wherever i put it, and he follows me around like a duckling even if hes in pasture or completely loose in the barn aisles haha. I wanted to test his trust yesterday and i unclipped his lead line yesterday out in the front field of our neighborhood (huge and completely open, also the barn is about .5 miles from it so he knows exactly where it is) and he just followed me around even when i showed him that his lead was gone. haha buuttttt thats about as far as his smarts go... hahhahha lucky you WW


----------



## Kayella

Speaking of wooly ponies, Bubba decided to escape the pasture today. Silly pony. Luckily my mom is off work today and was able to grab him before the cops got there to fine us. There may be a Henny and Bubba reunion in the making after this incident. Bubba needs a friend and so does Henny! Maybe we'll get him moved the 1st of this month. Who knows? 

How long did it take you to train your horse to bow, WW? I've been thinking of teaching Henny some tricks to get his mind working and maybe speed up the healing process. Maaaybe teaching him how to paint? :wink: I could sell the paintings and donate some of the proceeds to my vet.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

and TG I wouldn't be all fan girlie with TBJ's dad. I was a pitcher for most of my life so Id love to talk baseball with someone like that but I don't get all that star struck by most baseball players.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

didn't take all that long actually. The hardest part is transitioning from using treats to just using a cue.

At first we worked on just getting him to bow his head under his legs to get a treat and then workd on making him actually bow down for it. Sometimes he picks up his leg and kneels and sometimes he just bows deep but either way is fine by me.

Then you start adding the cue you want along with the treat and then you start giving the cue and only presenting the treat once he starts to respond to the cue.

Then you give the cue until he completes the bow and then treat and then finally you can just give the cue and down he goes.

My boy is not as solid at that part yet we still have to use treats currently but my trainers horse says his prayers all the time just by her touchingon either side of his withers slightly. That head just goes down. Im working on the lean back with the head drop so its taking longer.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Ill be so excited if I can get him doing it.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I would be too! Good luck on that!


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> and TG I wouldn't be all fan girlie with TBJ's dad. I was a pitcher for most of my life so Id love to talk baseball with someone like that but I don't get all that star struck by most baseball players.


 
(Good save, *wink*)


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

you liked that didnt ya TG. See how I did that lol.


----------



## texasgal

You did good, WW. *pats on head*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol oooo thanks.

*wagging my tail*


----------



## dbarabians

I just read the last 12 pages of this thread. Now I need a nap. Yall post too much.
I got back yesterday from Washington DC.
Just gald to be back with "normal" people and the chupacabre too.
Anyone but me alarmed that Texasgal is now considering rabbits?
We need to start an online petition to halt the demise of the little bunnies.
Even the ones that looked like a pomeranian would probably not be safe from being eaten by a frenchman or Texasgal.
Glad to hear that everyone is fine and dandy.
Good luck TBjumper with finding a horse. I like that gray mare. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol yeah DBA we are texans after all. a very vocal breed of humanoid. hahha ;P and thanks! ive requested an under saddle video  should be here today or tomorrow!


----------



## texasgal

No worries dba .. not the little fuzzy ones, but the Harlequins are going to go a long way toward satisfying those chupacabre urges ...

I'm already collecting my rabbit recipes! Whoot!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

me at this point in time... #physicsclass


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yes I considered the petition. I actually considered using the WhiteHouse.Gov petition site to get some presidential intervention on the matter but I realized that the white house isn't concerned at all with anything that anyone deals with in their day to day lives. 

So alas it is up to you and I DB to continue raising awareness about the resident chupacabre


----------



## dbarabians

She even had the nerve to post pictures of her future victims.
since rabbit is forbidden to me texasgal I will take your word for it that it is indeed tasty. You can have my share.
TBjumper i am envious of you. When i was in college we had to listen or fall asleep during those boring lectures.
If either of my daughters ever tells me they were on the internet while I was paying for the class then I will demand payment in full for their college tutition.
Worshipwarrior we will indeed put a stop to the eating i mean breeding plans of texasgal. I think we have enough proof from this thread and a picture to back it up to get millions of signatures.
I have to go retrieve a mare that was taken while I was gone.
Its the mare that was chased into my yard last year then she foaled in april.
the original owners trespassed in to my pasture and took her back.
The sherrif is meeting Jesus and I to go get her.
I have not been very happy all day but things are getting better.
I will start a thread later and tell everyone the details.
Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I hope it all works out DBA.


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks worshipwarrior i now have her safely back in the pasture.
She is thin and has some cuts but she will be ok.
I am going to start another thread but am too worked up now to remain civil and not get deleted by the Mods. LOL.
Second time I have rescued this mare from these people.
thankfully the coggins paperwork was proof enough for the sherriff . Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Fungal Infection of the eye .... poor Gunner. 

Good news .. he should be ok with proper treatment.

Bad news ..'proper treatment is THREE times a day .... for weeks to months ...

LOL .. I think we are going to reinforce the garden area and bring him to the house .. he'll be right outside the back door ...

*sigh* .. sometimes things happen for a reason ... I think Steve and Gunner are about to get some real bonding time ....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Thank goodness indeed. I'm glad it worked out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

How did he catch a fungal infection?
now if gunner were a mare we would be able to call you a backyard breeder.
Texasgal how much do those lionhead furballs cost? And what good are they. At least a pomeranian can bark and no one will laugh if you walk it down the street. or try eat it. unless you are in the Far East. then no animal is safe from consumption. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> The sherrif is meeting Jesus and I to go get her.


Sounds like a divine intervention to me ..... *wink*


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you just aint right. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

The vet thinks he probably scratched his cornea at some point and developed a fungal infection under the abrasion. I feel bad because during all the wet cold weather, I was pretty much just throwing them all the hay they could eat and not handling them at all. By the time I noticed a problem, it was already fungified ...

I also had a baby tooth pulled that was lingering .... bless his heart, he was so good for the vet.


----------



## dbarabians

With all the Bois D arc , mesquite trees, wild roses and other vegation that will impale you around here i am glad that kind of thing has not happened here.
good luck with the treatment and your back yard guest. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Right? They are in a wide open rectangular pasture with ONE tree ... and an oak at that ... what the heck. Vet said even a sprig of hay .. just right .. can cause an abrasion .. *sigh* 

Oh well .. it'll be a great experience for Steve and his horse ... they need to get to know each other better ... hehe


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Hope your boy gets to feelin better TG.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oddly enough we have a gray gelding named gunner out at the stables. He sort of lives up to that name. He can really move. Though we have to limit what we allow him to do these days cause he is 23 and he won't stop even if he is tired. So the girl that rides him has to monitor is heart rate and stuff and make sure he doesn't get to hot.

I have to say though I feel like this girl is a bit of a brat she loves that horse and she is one of the best riders out there. She lopes him bareback with just a rope around his neck with no problem. Those 2 are just plain in sync.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday Y'all!!! Glad everything is worked out DBA and I'm gladd your boy is going to be ok TG!!! 
Got to work with my mare last night, she did great Gonna work with her some more tonight.


----------



## texasgal

And just because all this "Gunner" talk has me thinking about Playgun .. I think it's only appropriate to interrupt this program:

Playgun 1992 AQHA stallion






































And one of PG Dryfire .. his 1998 son
(and my Gunner's gsire)










"Get down dude!"

_______________________________

Okay, back to your regular program.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal are you going to have him trained as a cutter?
Playgun is one of my favorite QH stallions currently alive. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

No, dba ... we don't have the funds, nor the discipline to do any serious cutting .. or any showing for that matter. If I can make Gunner a solid riding horse for Steve to bond with and have to ride .. I'll be happy.

If Steve gets a bug and wants to do something more with him, he's certainly capable .. but it would probably be more along the lines of Mounted Shooting or something.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

ive always wanted to try mounted shooting but I can assure you that my boy would never make it. he is too quirky about things. In fact not sure Id ever be able to show him. Though he works through his fear of something quickly and calms down the next day you can take him right back past what scared him before and he freaks again and then it subsides. Its a weird thing with him.


----------



## texasgal

I don't think our Gunner would be a mounted shooting horse either .. especially with DH riding. He needs a really confident rider when trying new things..

Fortunately, DH has never showed the desire to put the time and effort into anything like that, so it'll be a pipe dream that he'll talk about as we ride the horses to the country store for an ice cream...

Badger, on the other hand, I believe you could do about anything with ... and he's coming 3 .. can't wait to get him home so I can tap into his abilities...

EXCITED


----------



## Kayella

Glad to hear Gunner is going to be okay, TG! Pesky ponies like to hurt themselves on anything they can find.

Also glad to hear about your mare, DBA. Have you ever thought of branding her with your own brand? I know she already has two, but it'd be an even better way to show ownership. Unless branding is looked down upon in Arabians. I have no idea. All I know about are big booty Qhs and Paints LOL.

Speaking of big booties, I finally got out to feed Henny this morning for the first time. Lots of hand walking and cold hosing for my little guy. I may take him by the vet tomorrow to check if he's healing okay since I'm going to be in that area anyways for another groundwork clinic.  This time Heenie Weenie gets to just relax and munch on hay while the other horses get worked with. I just like hauling him every where and getting him exposed to new things. He loved the cows that were there last time.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh my gosh im not getting any notifications!! GAH! Anyways, i agree with the rest. TG i hope your pony is alright!  

Romeo... yesterday... was an absolute firecracker.. (well for him) 
I was working on his transitions because he loves to have his head straight up like a giraffe, which doesnt bother me but it just doesnt look good. hahaha so i NEVER need gloves on the flat because hes just soooo light on your hand (even though he goes in a gag, he just needs help with his breaks... TB after all) and i was doing 10 trot steps then ask for 5 canter, bring down to trot 10 then 5 canter, and so on and so forth... HE WAS HAVING NONE OF THAT!!!! Lol i trotted him 8-9 laps doing leg yields and shoulder and haunches in and he was going along just swimmingly! Then i asked him to canter and he picked up this like... lopeish hoppingish not going anywhere tiny stride of a canter, which is sooooo odd because he has a HUGE canter stride (he outstrides my twins Dutch Warmblood without even extending his stride and hes .1hh smaller... and a TB) and so i was like... Really Romeo? And clucked to him and threw my hands up by his ears, like jockeys do to tell their horses go.... yep he knew that. hahaha he took off and i galloped him around the ring then brought him back to a LOVELY BIG STRIDED absolute power canter, ssoooo strong in his hind... Then he didnt want to come down for his trot.... so after a brief snap of the reins he came down and i swear he thought every single trot step was going to be his next canter depart... haha after about 5 laps of trot 10 canter 5 transitions he finally chilled out and did 2 laps of the exercise each direction perfectly and calmly... i have a few observations from this.

1. My horse is a freak who calms down when its cold then gets hyper when its hot.
2. He does remember his racehorse days.
3. The worst behavior ive ever experienced from him was yesterday and it was a tail swish, an attempt to break to the canter, and a head toss... That only happened once.
4. He needs groceries, i can see his ribs. haha

So that was my ride yesterday, and we get new jumps today that our trainer built and painted!!! YAYYYYY!!! Cant wait to see the hunters jump those!!!!! XD


----------



## kctop72

Such excitement!!! DH has many pipe dreams...he wants to rope(header), do mounted shooting, ranch rodeos and the list goes on. After all that he wants to sell his best horse because she's only 14.2 and the other is right at 15hh but knows nothing! He says because of her size but then again, what do I know??


----------



## dbarabians

kctop rmind your husband that some of the best roping horses in the NFR are under 15 hands and those are some big boys that ride them.
IMO for cattle work, playdays, or reining a QH over 15 hands is at a disadvantage with its agility. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'm not sure Gunner would measure a true 14.0 .. lol. The older I get, the closer to the ground I wanna be...


----------



## Kayella

The shorter Henny is, the better IMO. I like the midgets. Both his parents are under 15 hands, so I'd like Henny to stay in that area as well! Closer they are to the ground, the cattier they are. As it is, Henny does sliding stops and roll backs in the pasture just for fun. He's obviously a natural at it, just gotta polish it up when it comes time for training


----------



## dbarabians

kayella this is a QH mare and pretty certain she is purebred. her filly is amazing and was a well planned breeding.
i have always wondered if someone stole her and that is how she ended up at the auction. that or the drought forced her sale.
In a few months anyone interested in a nice sorrle Qh mare that is well broke?
She may well be free to a good home. After she gains wieght Im going to ride her to see if she is trained for anything special. she looks like she mihgt be a good barrel horse. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

And all this time I thought she was an Arabian :wink: Maybe if someone actually used their brand new camera and took pictures, I would have known! Bahaha, she sounds like a good horse. A lot of great horses end up at auction these days due to the economy. It's a shame, but it's a necessary evil sometimes. Hopefully she finds a great home after you get her back into shape. Too bad they undid all your hard work when they stole her back. What are you feeding her currently? Does this mean the filly is officially weaned? Sorry I'm overloading you with a million questions LOL


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> And all this time I thought she was an Arabian :wink: *Maybe if someone actually used their brand new camera and took pictures, I would have known!* Bahaha, she sounds like a good horse. A lot of great horses end up at auction these days due to the economy. It's a shame, but it's a necessary evil sometimes. Hopefully she finds a great home after you get her back into shape. Too bad they undid all your hard work when they stole her back. What are you feeding her currently? Does this mean the filly is officially weaned? Sorry I'm overloading you with a million questions LOL


BWA HA HA HA HA HA HA .....

:lol:


----------



## outnabout

This is getting serious. TG, with her beguiling and infectious personality almost had me wanting to partake in the Harlequin assault! Mmmm... rabbit stew! Must be my French heritage. I will not succumb, TG!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IM THROWING MY OPINION OUT THERE! I have no clue whats going on now! AND THAT IS THAT! lol so someone summarize and UNCONFUSE ME!!! hahahaa


----------



## outnabout

Whew, catching up again, have a few minutes before getting back to work. 

DBarabians, thank goodness you got your mare back! People can be really crazy. Did the thief get a jail sentence, or anything? 

Hey, TBJ, are you heading to LA this weekend for the grey jumper? Oh, and I can't resist this... time to get back on task! What class are you in now haha. You know I'm a teacher, don't ya? I personally am on my conference period now. My students can play on their Ipads all they want after they finish the work for the day, which is practically never LOL

Had a wonderful, sweaty ride last night with my mare. Seriously, it was so hot out there! 

My colt got a hefty dose of penicillin Wednesday. Was acting dopey and had a temp of 103. Vet came out and left more penicillin and we put him in a stall through today. My horses are vaccinated, but we think that the strangles outbreak that hit our barn got to him, since he is a yearling, just a mild case. My vet says that the outbreak has been bad, even hit the Stock Show. It has pretty much run its course at our place. Good thing, since we have a new foal about to arrive any day now. Yes, I will post pics. Not my horse, though.

Going to go pick up that truck tomorrow that I looked at last week. Still somewhat hesitant going deisel as opposed to gas, just because of the cost of repairs on diesel engines. Most likely won't have any, being a Dodge!

Back to work...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol OAB, im in art class right now skipping lunch. hahaha and no not quite yet because im still waiting to see a video of her jumping under saddle  next class is art, then physics. AHH


----------



## dbarabians

go ahead kayella and Texasgal laugh at my technically tarded self.
there are QHs and TBs here besides the arabians. I am a well rounded horse owner and proud of it. so laugh away at my handicap you heartless and cruel females of the canine species.
so what ingredients go into rabbit stew. Besides the rabbit of course.
TBJumper.... PAY ATTENTION IN CLASS..... sorry the parent in me just surfaced. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Speaking of rabbit .. dba .. why not rabbit? I know, I know, I COULD go look, probably in Deuteronomy somewhere .. but thought it was only someting about cloven hooved animals and bottom feeders .. and leavened bread..

... but rabbits?? I thought everyone ate rabbit.

(I'm serious here .. not poking fun. -- WANT.TO.KNOW)
__________________________________________________

Okay .. I'm impatient, so I went out and found my answer .. they lack one of the two qualifications for land mammals that can be eaten .. cloven hooves and cud chewing ..


----------



## dbarabians

rabbits have front teeth and are rodents there fore they are forbidden.
I am not offended by your question. We might laugh at each others expense but you are all right with me. I hope you know that.
ask any question you want. I might not be smart enough to answer it but you can ask anyway. 
In fact anyone on this thread can ask me such things.
We all get along very well. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

(My rabbits are OFFENDED that you called the RODENTS ... they are LAGAMORPHS ... )


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I am extremely familiar with Jewish Dietary laws myself as at one point in my life I attempted to follow them. I did it more out of a general health perspective rather than out of feeling I had to follow them but I ultimately couldn't handle not having pork as bad as it is for me.

I recognize why its in Mosaic Law. It has much to do with God knowing what is best for us and recognizing that if we follow that law we will be living healthier.

Those that follow Orthodox Jewish teachings I have the utmost respect for. That is a dedication to your beliefs for sure.


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior I am no Orthodox Jew. More of a Reform or Conservative. I have to live in this world. the dietary restrictions have been a part of my life and I wanted to instill them in my daughters. It also connects me to my religion on a daily basis and reminds me of my heritage. going to a private jewish school also instilled certain beliefs and practices in me .
Texasgal a rabbit is a rat without a tail and with big ears and back feet.
saw chinese people eating fried rat while traveling . Looked like fried chicken. Judging by the expression on their faces you would have thought it was prime rib. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IM PAYING ATTENTION!! ALL WE HAD WAS A TEST in physics... i probably bombed. hahahha im out now though


----------



## texasgal

"I am NOT a rodent ...... "


----------



## texasgal




----------



## outnabout

Lapin à la cocotte


----------



## texasgal

"Lord, help dba to learn the difference betwee Lagamorphs and Rodents..."


----------



## texasgal

Now .. the figuring out how to get Gunner to the house .. 

WE.NEED.A.TRAILER ...

*off to make some phone calls*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

is it common for most reformists to follow dietary restrictions? Just a curiosity cause I thought it was mostly orthodox that still followed the dietary laws. which that seems to be in error my appologies. Regardless I think that they are a very good thing and many benefits outside of just connecting yourself to your religion. The health benefits are tremendous.


----------



## Kayella

Rabbit is actually one of the leanest, healthiest meats for you. That doesn't mean I'd eat it. I raised/showed/loved some bunnies myself. Although, I went for the french lops and flemish giants.  I did have one mini rex, though. I also raised some californians and new zealands for meat pens and breed.


----------



## kctop72

Ok, just got home from the barn and my mare did wonderful!!! All the groundwork I've been doing is paying off


----------



## Kiara

Wow, I go to school for a few days and this thread blows up. I come back to some tasty looking picture and sad rabbits. That's quite something.

TBJ, pay more attention in class 

I washed my young mares mane for the first time with her standing perfectly still! Usually she likes to shift around, but not this time! Yeay!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a great day! Just got home from my son's powerlifting meet and he took first and beat his personal best!!!!!


----------



## Kayella

KC, how old is this son? Is he single? :wink: LOL

Took Henny to another groundwork clinic in Alvin today. This time he just got to relax and chow down on some hay. He still managed to grab everyone's attention, though hehe. My trainer kept trying to steal my training stick LOL We also got to eat some amazing barbecue! It was a great day, even though I'm sunburnt


----------



## dbarabians

KCTOP glad your son beat his own record.
That picture if the dish with the bones in it kind of disturbs me. Why i have no idea. Excluding the rat I mean rabbit and I might eat it.
worshipwarrior do not apologize for anything. i do not eat certain things thats my choice my ties to my religion and its history.
If I were an Orthodox Jew i would seperate myself from the outside world.
That is not how I choose to live.
I incorporate a few things from the reform, conservativem and even orthodox forms of judaism.
while my daughters were living with me I was fully Kosher with different sets of dishes, flatware, two fridges, stoves etc. now that they have flown the koop and are off the payroll I am free to be a little lax in certain areas. AS long as they marry a fellow Jew. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Lol cool dba. Well we had a great day today. It was gorgeous out. Rode Jett instead of my boy today and started working on learning to rope. Rags got bit by someone in his pasture just right of his withers so I didn't want to risk my saddle rubbing it. The day Seabrook great though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Horse people are great! Called a former co-worker .. he offered to bring Gunner home today after church. He also offered up panels for a proper pen, a water trough, and a combo feeder/hayrack. He's going to help us breakdown the pen, bring it over, help us set it up, go get the horse and bring him back over here.

What a relief. Now to get my mare from 50 miles away up to the pasture with badger ........ another day.

Gunner is being soooo good about his eye. We medicated 3 times yesterday (10 miles away in a pasture). He was catchable, polite, cooperative ..... He should be fun to have around the house!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you are always welcome to borrow one of our stock trailers.
Now the sides are decorated with "organic" matter from hauling cattle so you need not worry about cleaning it out..
glad gunner is doing well. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

DBA, I thought of you yesterday. (no, not that way, sorry). lol
I was on my way to Las Colinas, to the Zest Fest, and passed a place that has been there for as long as I can remember, just East of Wichita Falls, that had a sign for years that said "Arabians" I can't remember the name of the "ranch", and the sign is too faded now. That doesn't happen to be your place that you still have in Wichita is it? Just curious.

BTW.....Zestfest, and tasting spicy foods.... not a good idea the day after getting over a stomach virus... just sayin'!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Must have been a real nuisance huh lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

No nusiance that is not my property but I do know the sign.
I only had a few mares there in Wichita most were near Paris because of space and lack of time. Raising 2 daughters and trying to make enough to keep them the horses and myself in relative comfort.
I did think of moving there while the house is renovated and repaired.
Its just too far from everything and I have really great tenats that take care of the place like their own.
Nope going t be near KCTOP for a while. the area is more arabian friendly and I can still volunteer here in Paris a couple of days a week and still keep a few of my long term clients. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Kay, he is 17 and single I think, he's very quiet about potential girlfriends! I think the minute we find out about they're done Not sure what that's about but i think dad gives him a hard time. He was very excited yesterday doing his last lift. He lifted 335 poumds and when he got it, he was so excited he almost dropped it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I never understood the negativity towards Arabs. I grew up in S. Calif. We had arabs there, and only one QH! Moved to Texas, slowly changed out Arabs for QH's. I miss the Arab spirit! My QH mare is "crazy" I guess that's why I like her, makes me think of my Arabs! Just waiting to see what happens next. lol We use to do competative trailriding with NATRC. Back in my younger skinny days! lol


----------



## dbarabians

We may have to do something to reignite the Arab interest in you nuisance.
then again that TB mare should prove to have enough spirit to do the job.
Even Texasgal has an Arab a nice one too. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Gunner is home. It was a long day. Church (where they used a reining horse to help with the message) .. then lunch ... then breaking down the pen at friends ... loading it into trailer ... delivering to our house .. unloading and setting up ... back on the road to the pasture ... catch and load Gunner (loaded like a pro) .... back on the road to the house ... unload and settle in the pen ... sit on tailgate drinking a beer .. staring at horse ....

Wow. We finally have a horse on the property....


----------



## texasgal

Duplicate post .. sorry.


----------



## dbarabians

Just had a great idea that could solve a lot of sleepless nights for me.
Since you have gunner in your backyard and he will be getting lonely i need to bring a couple of the mares that are going to foal to your house texasgal.
i am certain you have nothing to do and since you are out chasing chickens at night you can do the foal watch thing instead of me.
I wont even charge you for the privelege either and promise to never mention Earl again if you say yes.
**** I must be a genius. Just think Texasgal you can see the foal first. WOW. what an opprotunity. I am excited for you!!!!!!
if she says no are there any other fools.... I mean takers out there? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

You have NO idea how much I would take you up on that if I had the facilities. I've only had 4 foals born while I owned the mares .... DILIGENT with foal watch and was there for all 4 foalings...... Not much in this world compares to that for me.. seriously ...... *sigh*


----------



## dbarabians

So is that a no or a maybe?
As much as I like to bring up earl I will cease the practice if you say yes.
Crosses fingers and holds breathe...... Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

What a great weekend as far as weather goes - didn't do much riding, but did have the chance to give everyone a long overdue pedicure. I've been shoveling, building raised beds, planting and hauling poo-I mean fertilizer- for 7 solid days. I'm officially tired. 

So how's everyone coming along with their training? You know we still need to get together and have us a little ride/camp-out/meet and greet sometime! 

DBA, you sure you trust TG with new foals? You may never get them back....especially if they are cute....which they will be because all foals are ...


----------



## dbarabians

especially arab foals and these should all be black.
thankfully you can use a gun to reclaim your property. then again it if it is a colt he will be for sale anyway. 
You want to share in the expericence too. I do have 3 due in a couple of months. Shalom


----------



## Duren

Havent posted here in a long while but I have to rant. My neighbor has started to let his stud out to pasture breed one his mares...which would be fine except that the only thing separating him from my older gelding and filly is an 8 foot chain link fence. Today while I was working the filly he started charging the fence. Looks like I'll be putting some up hot wire next weekend! I've found his mares and babies in my pasture on several occasions and mine stay away from the fence, so I didnt worry too much about it until now, but this stud makes me nervous.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Well Saturday I had a great day. I actually started learning to rope from horseback saturday while riding Jett.
My poor Rags got a real bad bit just to the right of his withers where my saddle is likely to rub so no riding him yesterday. He got groomed and I doctored it and let him have the day off well after a small amount of ground work anyways. Though one could hardly call what we did work. We played a bit on the ground together but it engaged his mind so that should count as work.

Well anyways Jett is my other boy I ride quite often. He has a stubborn streak a mile wide though which frustrates me at times but hey its what it is. In the hands of someone who knows what they are doing he gets over it pretty quickly.

We had 2 mini rodeos saturday. The first one I was in our smaller arena working on transitions with him and I had backed him off down to a walk and we were just walking along and all of a sudden he broke straight into a lope and he stopped listening to my cues. So I over under him and he kicks out which he did with one of our kids a couple of times and freaked them out and because they stopped and let him stop he kept doing it. So when he does it to me I just kind of keep it going until he stops acting stupid and then he stops. I generally only takes once or twice and thats over. But because I don't always ride him he sometimes forgets whos in charge when I get on.

Anyways he was roped off of recreationally prior to us owning him and so Ive been wanting to try some stuff. Im relatively accurate from the ground now. Hitting 4/5. So I though first thing is just to throw on horse back at a stand. It was okay. Took me a bit to get used to but started hitting a bit more regularly and then tried it from a walk and that took some serious getting used to cause of the timing. Didn't try trot or lope yet but Ill work towards that.

Fun stuff this weekend despite not getting to ride my Rags but hey I do like Jett but he just has that bump in his head so he has some stubborness.


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like everyone had a great weekend! TG, it's a wonderful feeling to look out your backdoor and see horses, I so miss it but the barn mine are in now is wonderful! The people are gret and only 1 or 2 of them has a loose screw.... My husband and I do the maintenace and you would people could figure out where and were not to dump their poo...um fertilizer and trash. Anyway, I'm glad you got him home! 
DBA, I would love to do some foal watching for you but I would probably drive you crazy as I have never had a pregnant mare nor do I have a place for them
WW, DH wants to head and he's accurate on the ground as well. He's roped a couple at achurch but never tied off. His mare is still learning to track the cows, not race them to the end of the arena!


----------



## kctop72

Oh and I forgot about CC...I am looking forward to when we can get together and ride!!!! I plan on doing alot of trailriding. My oreacher put 2 of us in charge of finding places to go as a church group to go and ride. We've went in December and the next one, we want to camp. Which means, I need to go and check them all out first and DH already agreed!!!!!! We're gonna check out Cooper Lake and the state park around Sam Rayburn (I think that's the name).


----------



## dbarabians

KCTOP a trail ride? Are only church members allowed?
I am slowly moving the horses to collin county this week. Repairs on the roof and foundation start next week. we are moving the furniture to another house here on the property that can be secured easier. some of this stuff has been in my family for 7-8 generations. I will still be here a couple of days a week to make sure the farm functions and to get my fill of the country life. Shalom


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

DBA, anyone is welcome to go! TG, your boy looks great!!!! I abosolutely love all the trees. Now he's gonna get really spoiled right???


----------



## texasgal

He worked himself into a nice little sweat in the trailer .. and then promptly layed down and rolled ... made himself right at home.

We literally backed the truck up to the pen, sat on the tail gate, drank a beer and stared at him .. lol... until dark.

Steve says "We should just buy some more panels and move all three of them out here" ... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

See I want to learn how to head and heel both but Im going to guess that heading will be more where Id like to compete as I wouldn't be able to devote enough time to heeling I don't think to even become competant at it. Who knows though right. 

Also would love to learn how to cut but I have to drive a ways to a ranch with cattle that I know the person and could probably learn from. I have to be honest I really want to learn how to be a cowboy and not just ride a horse. I wish I had the opportunity as a kid to have grown up on a ranch and learned the lifestyle.

Our friend has a ranch they manage in stephenville I believe and they have lots of head and lots of acres. If I could go there a few times this summer I may get a chance to learn some things Ive always wanted to learn.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I agree we will have to organize some time to meet up and trail ride and play together. Its really cool to have this community to come and talk about our passions with and would be even cooler to learn from you guys that have way more experience than me.

After all Ive been riding for just over a year now. My trainer says Ive made remarkable progress in that year but I know just from watching true horseman online that I have so so far to go but Im going to keep pouring myself into improving my relationship with rags and my overall skill as a horseman and rider.

I really look forward to continuing to share my experiences with all of you guys and really do hope I get to eventually meet some of yall and ride with ya.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and TG I suppose your ready to take your hubby up on that offer aren't ya lol.


----------



## texasgal

**I dont think he has ANY idea how much three horses standing in dry lots are going to cost him to feed...**

But, YEAH, I'm ready!


----------



## texasgal

Doesn't he look like a little boy with his horsie ?? I just love this....


----------



## kctop72

Yep, it's very expensive TG!!! We have 5 who are stalled although they do get out too but right now, we're trying to save the grass in the pasture (what's left of it) so it will grow back and we don't have to seed....Sure wish everyone at our barn thought the same way. No one wants stall rent to go up!
I'd like for all of us to get together to ride, it would be great fun.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IM NOT GETTING ANY NOTIFICATIONS!!! This is upsetting me greatly...  cute pony, btw TG 

Our trainer built us new jumps over the past week and we got to jump them on Saturday, you would think Romeo would actually LIFT his hind end over them but noooooo! He drug himself over the red and white rail road bars so much so that in the videos his tail drags over them -_-.... but over the rest he used himself very well! But i was just like... Really Romeo... over the 2 jumps we all thought would be the scariest he just... could NOT have tried ANY LESS.. hahaha i have an odd horse.


----------



## nuisance

Speaking of getting together.... Weather permitting (I don't know/remember if I posted this or not) my GF, her DH and I are going to spend several days at the Grasslands, on Feb 27-? I'm off that wed, thurs and friday. may stay there all weekend, may not, depends on how everything goes. We have several from our trail riding groups that may come join us. Ya'll are welcome to come also! Even if just the weekend. I'm sure we'll be there all weekend, and leave sunday.... If my old bones hold out that far! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys, i need yalls prayers for a man named Charles. His oldest son (you may have seen it on the news) died of cardiac arrest on Friday. His little brother and him were playing in the arena sand and they were burying each other, then Brent (the little brother) ran up to Charles saying,"daddy daddy, Wyatt isnt moving.". He ingested the sand and it got into his lungs and died of cardiac arrest in the arena.. 

Their father had already been in deep mourning for his mother who died a month ago and is now suicidal, id like yall to pray for him.. and for little Brent.. This is heavy on the minds and hearts of all the jumpers in Texas. We all knew him one way or another, i almost bought a horse from him.. Please pray for him...


----------



## texasgal

What devastation TBJ ... I can't imagine .. prayers lifted for all involved..


----------



## kctop72

I couldn't imagine either. I will include them in my prayers as well.


----------



## texasgal

Seven-Year-Old Boy Dies After Being Buried Alive In Sand By Brother

Seven-Year-Old Boy Dies After Being Buried Alive In Sand By Brother


**I wish they would word the title differently .. it's going to be hard enough on the younger brother...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i know...


----------



## texasgal

So sad ..


----------



## dbarabians

that is very disturbing and I too wish they would change the title.
I am also praying for the brother that survived he will probably carry that guilt for the rest of his life.
No one so young should carry such a burden. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

My prayers will certainly be with that family. I can't even imagine how the father and brother must be dealing with this. And to be the brother and living with that for the rest of your life is more than I could ever understand.


----------



## nuisance

That is so horrible! My thoughts and prayers are with his family! so tragic!

And yes, Horrible title for the article


----------



## outnabout

Praying for the family and friends. Hoping the family, especially the brother, are able to find strength and support.


----------



## texasgal

Soooooooo .. when we picked Gunner up yesterday, we left poor lil ol' Badger alone in the pasture. Pasture owner called me a couple hours later and wanted to know if I was bringing another buddy to put with him because he was lonely and she felt bad for him. I told her, yes. As soon as I can get my mare up there, I would be putting her in with him. In the meantime, if she wanted to take her sleeping bag and a pillow out there, I was pretty sure he slept under that one big tree next to the water trough ...................


----------



## dbarabians

You think she might be interested in doing some foal watch? Just a suggestion while she is sleeping out under the stars. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I'm going to put this out here because it is only a matter of time before I lose the brochure and I don't know where to get another one PLUS some folks might like to see what is near/available in their area:

Texas *state parks* that accommodate horseback riding -

Day use only
Dinosaur Valley
Fairfield Lake
Fort Richardson
Guadalupe River
Lake Livingston*
Huntsville*
Monahans Sandhills
Pedernales Falls

*At Huntsville and lake Livingston state parks, riders must rent horses from park outfitter rather than bring their own horses (BORING)


Overnight and Day Use Facilities
Big Bend Ranch
Brazos Bend
Caprock Canyons
Choke Canyon
Cooper lake
Copper Breaks
Davis Mountains
Hill Country State Natural Area
Lake Arrowhead
Lake Mineral Wells
Lake Somerville
Palo Duro Canyon
Ray Roberts Lake
San Angelo

Horse Rentals Available at:

Big Bend Ranch
Hill Country SNA
Huntsville
Lake Livingston
Palo Duro Canyon


AND don't forget - the National Forests and Grasslands have areas that are open to equestrians as well. So now look at all of these wonderful choices we have for getting together....I'm lot's of talk and hardly any action these days - I don't think any of my horses could make it around the block without getting winded - LOL! They are so out of shape.


----------



## nuisance

I ride with a group from S. Oklahoma (sorry, don't hate me). Memorial weekend, we are going to Caprock to camp. I can't wait. I sooooo need to get away. Seems every year, instead of a vacation, I'm having some kind of surgery! I'm ready to have a fun vacation. LBJ end of Feburary, then Caprock in May!

Hopefully Caprock..... My mare is due may 27th.... depending on how close she looks. She's maiden, so no telling. My dad said he'd watch her... but I want to be there


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys we should all go ride together. hahah


----------



## dbarabians

I am going to do big bend, Caprock, and palo duro canyon one day.
lake lavon has some trails i am told.
heres the plan if we do decide to trail ride remember if Texasgal doesnt get to come we all need to make sure the chickens and goats are locked up tight. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Guys we should all go ride together. hahah


LOL - we've talked about it before but we are all still in various stages of 'not ready yet' with our horses or ourselves...I'd actually have to condition a horse just to ride - haha- and at least my foot injury has heeled (pun intended) so I'm good to go there.......

I just found out from another TX person what beaches are safest to ride on down by the coast - they even found a beach house to rent there where they could take their horses too as well...now that sounds like some fun! 

We are all inland are we not? Do we have anyone in this group that is coastal?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Inlaannndddd! Argyle!!! (Denton) Area!


----------



## clippityclop

I'm a couple of hours from the coast - probably longer pulling a trailer, but I've never ridden on the beach - looked at a few spots down there, but the threat of getting run over by 4x4's and tangled in fishing lines was too great. Going to go check out some of the other spots I just heard about and see what they are like later on this spring.

UGH! I just lost my 2 yr old male brown Chinese gander to some critter that didn't do anything but pull the skin off of his head. What a waste! If a wild critter wants to eat my birds, then eat them - don't waste them. Just lost a duck last week to a very large owl. I think a **** got my goose - I forgot to lock them up the other night and that's what happens - we had ***** so bad last spring we were catching 1-2 a night in traps for 14 days straight! I thought we thinned them out then - apparently there's another round of them coming in.......well that's fine because I have plenty of 'rounds' too! What a pain in the rear - that was my last male.:x


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

and if she does come make sure to not bring any goats or chickens with us. Its essential that we not allow TG's uncontrollable urges to ruin our weekend.

If anyone is interested we do a trail ride for my work the West Texas Rehabilitation Center every spring and fall.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop since we are almost going to be part time neighbors can you suggest a farrier in the lavon nevada farmersville area?
remember that I am a poor jewish man on a fixed income with lots of hungry animals to feed when referring someone.
a good reliable one is what I need. I will gladly pay for a good one. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop dont call Texasgal a critter call her a %$#% for eating the head off your goose. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ill bring fried chicken haha ;D


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

now now tg doesn't like them fried. She likes them live.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

exactly! we must try and wean her off of the raw and into the fried.. haha God bless Texas


----------



## dbarabians

She likes goose head sushi the best. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Ill bring fried chicken haha ;D


 
Bring some raw for TG! lol


----------



## nuisance

OOPS! didn't finish reading before I posted! lol

WW, keep us up to date on the rehab trail ride. Your a couple hrs southwest of me, I trailer that far to ride in Granite, OK, in the mountains there, I can trailer that far for a trail ride. A few pages back I posted a trail ride in DFW area for the Humane Society of North Texas. I'll be going there (I hope).


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

id love to do some more trail rides other than just the Rehab one too.
Im not positive if where has been set yet for this years spring trail ride but as soon as I know I will pass it along.


----------



## kctop72

Dba, Dh does ours and a few others but I'll get you a name or 2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Yes, I wish I had a trailer *sigh*


----------



## nuisance

My dad has a 4 horse stock trailer, that's older than I am. PURE STEEL! Heavy SOB! Used it for years. Found a cheap 2 horse, $500!!! Good floor, needs a little metal work, which my DH can do. I just ordered a new window, butt chains for it, got the rubber matts yesterday. Can't wait for this summer, when DH has more time to go ahead and fix the few areas that need fixed.


----------



## HorseMom1025

dbArabians, we're not too far from Farmersville (Acey is in Blue Ridge), but we use BJ (Lone Star Farrier). He's a good kid and does a decent job on the horses at the two barns we go to. If he won't come out, he might be able to refer someone. (214) 649-1561
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Nice rain here today, we probably got about an inch or so, all in a downpour at once, and a little hail. Of course, I was on the road, hopefully didn't get any dings from the hail!
Still truck shopping... I think I found "the one", will know tomorrow after my mechanic checks it out.
Thanks for the equestrian trails info, CClop! I feel certain that several of us will eventually run into each other somewhere, on the trail or otherwise! Reminds me, I think I just missed TG Saturday morning. I don't want to cause undue alarm, but it is for the good of all... I was driving a really ugly truck, had decided that it was just not for me, considering how it shifted gears, when I had to dodge a dead rooster on the road. She must have seen me coming and took off before she could relish her prey. I had no idea that she had that large a territory for her hunts! Don't remember exactly where she lives, but I know that it must be at least 100 miles away. Beware.
Nuisance, I have an old steel trailer, too. Using it for storage now, and soon for weekends at the lake/grasslands. A 2-horse straightload with living quarters! Got it for nothing, had wheel bearings & brakes done, a couple of years ago. Soon hopefully will have the truck to haul it. Will soon be getting something smaller to haul to the lake/trails nearby.


----------



## outnabout

Early Sunday morning as I walked out to feed my horses, I noticed little hooves behind a paint mare at our barn that we knew would foal any day... a little filly!


----------



## Kayella

What an adorable little baby!! I got deja vu reading your post, I'm not sure why LOL. 

Do y'all think I'd be able to keep up with y'all on trails by hand walking Henny? :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Rant Warning.

Just once .. ONCE ... when I'm feeling discouraged, or a little unsure about something ... and I'm stupid enough to actually EXPRESS myself ... just ONCE ... would it be possible that DH just give me a big hug, remind me that I'm a child of the Most High God, that we believe and stand on His promises, have faith, and maybe even a "everything is going to be fine" .... 

Nooooooooooooooooooooo ... it sends HIM spiraling into doubt and fear and hysteria .. straight to the WORST possible scenerio .. and I spend what little energy I can muster trying to backtrack and assure HIM that everything is going to be ok ..

I.AM.SO.FREAKIN.TIRED.OF.BEING.EVERYBODY'S.EVERYTHING.

I know I draw my strength from the Lord, but sometimes I really just need to have a flesh and blood human being hold me and tell me it's ok .. really.

Is that too much to ask!?!?!? ... /end rant --


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well allow me to assure you that you are indeed a child of the Most High who is your everything. He holds you in his hands and knows the number of hairs on your head.
His will is that you don't worry about anything as all things are in his hands. Be his anointed child and concern yourself only with his will and all other things will always fall into place for you.
Allow his grace to comfort you in your worry and let his Holy Spirit assure you that all will be well.

Worrying will never ever help a situation. The only thing it can actually serve is to harm a situation worse. Live in the knowledge that you are precious and are destined for paradise.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks WW ...


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

anytime sis. Sometimes we all need to hear those things as a reminder that God is bigger than our problems and worries and fears and that he will hold us in his hands.


----------



## kctop72

You are so right ww. Big hugs to you TG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

(((((((((Texasgal))))))))) big hugs! I understand! My husband is a worry wort, everything is worse case scenario. It gets tiring!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

if any of you guys ever need encouragement in the Lord or just in general Im always happy to provide that.


----------



## clippityclop

So sorry TG -BIG HUGS to you....


----------



## texasgal

THANK YOU, my Texas friends, for the encouragement today ..

See ya'll tomorrow!

~tg


----------



## outnabout

Kayella said:


> What an adorable little baby!! I got deja vu reading your post, I'm not sure why LOL.
> 
> Do y'all think I'd be able to keep up with y'all on trails by hand walking Henny? :lol:


Hey I can always pony my colt and then you could walk with us!


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> THANK YOU, my Texas friends, for the encouragement today ..
> 
> See ya'll tomorrow!
> 
> ~tg


OK TG and hoping tomorrow is better. If not we have more hugs :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you are a kind and caring person. That is very obvious.
I want you to know that your support and kindness have mattered to me and that I am indebted to you for your acceptance of my medical issue. your kind words have encouraged me to remain strong and renewed my faith in mankind at times when doubt has entered my life.
you have created a place on this forum for members to become friends who otherwise would not know each other. A place free of hostility judgement of others.
My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your family and I hope you find peace and understanding.
remain strong and find the strength to conquer the doubts and fears that enter your life.
May the G-D of Abraham bless you and your family with love and undertstanding and grant you PEACE and happiness.
You are deserving of both. Shalom Donald


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

so wow the wind yesterday had us cancelling lessons. Wind is supposed to be sorta bad today but yesterday it was gusts of 45. 

Though we are supposed to be warmer today and tomorrow and heading into the weekend. Hopefully we will get some good riding temps.


----------



## Kayella

Awww, y'all are all such a cute support system. Remind me the next time I break up with a boyfriend to come in here LOL. Just kidding, I don't have one. Even if I did, I ain't got time for that! :lol:

But yeah, I'd love to walk with you ONA! Henny needs as much experience as he can get, so it'll be hand walking since I don't have a horse to pony him off of.


----------



## texasgal

Where's Gully?


----------



## Kayella

Oh, I sold him to a nice family  I didn't have the time or money for another horse with how expensive it is to keep Henny and it wasn't fair to Gully. So now he's getting mucho spoiled! Couldn't have asked for a better family for him to go to.


----------



## texasgal

Oh that's good ... I was looking at him for my daughter when TA gave him to you ... He's really cute.


----------



## Kayella

He is a cutie  I just couldn't afford two cuties LOL.


----------



## texasgal

I understand that! I have three .. and will soon have them on NO grass ...eeeeek!


----------



## Kayella

Eesh, sounds like slow feed hay bags will be your best friend! Seriously, Henny is on hay 24/7. Sounds like a lot of hay, but it's really only 4-5 flakes. All thanks to his slow feed hay bag :wink:


----------



## clippityclop

EEEEK is right - hay isn't cheap. I feed my four a round bale a week - they eat every bite of it and waste very little, thank goodness and I feed goats, too. At $60 a bale, it adds up really fast over the month/year. That is why I walk around in a constant state of 'kiss butt' LOL to hubby since he pays for this so I can stay home with my youngest. 

Just talking about this the other day - I have so many SAHM friends who give me a hard time (in a nice way) for this - they complain that I don't spend enough $$ on myself in the form of expensive purses/shoes/clothes - I don't need that stuff! They also say it's crazy that I have to schedule things with him when I want to go somewhere/do something to make sure it isn't going to conflict with his down time (he runs a business and works long hours and is very busy and cherishes his quiet time). If I want to go do something on a whim, I should dump the kids and go. They give me a hard time and tell me I need to put my foot down and wear the pants in the family.:rofl:

ummm....first of all demanding gets you NO WHERE with a type A personality LOL and second, I'm not so blind as to see the favor he's doing me here...when I decided to stay home, he took over paying for everything without batting a lash. He let me keep all of my critters, my big truck and trailer to meet up with friends from time to time, and he does random fun things like building me a huge chicken coop (and let me stock it with an endless supply of chickens). He built all the raised beds for my garden. he even brought my 100+ yr old piano back to life for my bday one year and even tolerates me playing on it every night. He's a freakin' super hero to me.

They say that isn't enough - I should still be able to do what I want/when I want/spend what I want and not have to answer to anyone - his money is my money - are they kidding?

THe biggest thing? He let me put him on a diet and eats what I feed him and he's lost a nice chunk of weight and is still going down. Now any man who will let you put him on a diet and regulate his Shiner Bock intake is putty in your hands and devoted - why would i want to keep chipping away at it by being demanding and nagging - the man gives me so much already. I love my friends, but they need to give their hubbies a break. A hard-workin' man is a thing to be cherished and taken care of for the long term. Not milked dry, disregarded and tossed to the wind when your done. (allright ladies - don't kill me) LOL!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

You need to tell them that maybe the REASON your DH does so much for you is because you RESPECT him ...

I work fulltime and still schedule my stuff around DH's downtime and run (most) things past him first.. He does an incredible amount of work on our "farm" .. and indulges me in all my animal fancies...

I, neither, buy the clothes, purses, shoes, hair, or go to the fancy parties ... meh ... all the party I need is barking, whinneying, clucking, crowing, thumping, when I get home everyday!


----------



## nuisance

It's almost the same with DH and I. He is no way a horse person, but says nothing about the time/money I spend on them, or going with friends riding, for the day, weekend, whatever. I'm really LOW maintainence. I don't need fancy purses, shoes, clothes. Give me jeans and a tshirt and I'm good! lol 
He does things for me that I don't ask for, he said he'd fix the metal work on the trailer, that way I'd have a trailer, instead of borrowing one, he's fixing the loafing shed, he checks the horse water more than I do! lol It's the little things. I do "car" stuff with him, and he helps in little ways with my horses. As TG said, it's respect!


----------



## Kayella

CC your husband sounds amazing. Seems like y'all have a great relationship. Does he have a younger, single brother by chance? :wink: LOL

I forget to splurge on myself as well. I love taking care of Henny and buying him every single thing he needs/I want for him, but sometimes I have to step back and realize I'm not presenting myself as well as I could. A new halter could be a pair of jeans or a couple tops. Henny has millions of leads and halters, while I only have one pair of jeans. Come on now, I gotta spoil myself sometimes!


----------



## clippityclop

I'm a sandals/tshirt/capri girl myself -however I have some pairs of cute 3" heels that look great with skinny jeans that I wear sometimes....I even chased down my goats in them once...LOL!

I felt like Jennifer Garner in Alias or Piper Perabo in Covert Affairs....


----------



## dbarabians

Relationships are a full time job and require both parties to give and take.
If your relationship is working for you tell the others to go jump in a lake. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

After I got home today, went out to feed, make sure there was water, routine stuff.... Was scratching the itches on my 7 month pregnant mare. She loves it when I stratch her belly just infront of her teats...teets? anyway... I clean her as I'm there, she starts making goofy faces saying "oh that's good" So I'm scratching/rubbing all over. Next thing I know she is picking up her leg, and hiking it like a dog peeing on a tree! Her hoof was about 2 ft in the air! I wish I had my camera, it was so funny looking! lol


----------



## clippityclop

I want that 8 yr old bay arab on that other thread! He's a looker. I could train him up and have him on the trail in 6 months. We'd be doing our first slow 50 by this time next year.  he's short, too. Love that.


----------



## texasgal

Do it!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I personally would love having a paso fino. It's pretty well the only haired horse that is want. I love my Quarter Horses and Paints. I would likely be good with an Australian stock horse as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

TG LOL - it is tempting - but I'll have to pass. My plate is full.

I did get a chance to ride my pony this eve! Hooray! He did very well - and is still very responsive and soft. Glad my big kid has been riding him right. Pull him out of the pasture and saddle him or hitch him up after a year and he is so relaxed about everything. About the only thing he knows is how to go forward, back and whoa in a simple snaffle. PERFECT for the girls. I've always wanted to teach him more but I know if you give a horse with 50 different buttons to kids, it is like giving your laptop to your toddler and walking away....what a mess!

I love my lil' paint pony!


----------



## clippityclop

WW - it is the only haired horse you want? As opposed to a horse without hair? Kind of like one of those naked rats or chinese crested?

LOL! You left the barn door open on that one.....:lol::lol:


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Lol no my auto correct changed from gaited to gaited and I didn't nottice lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Lol gaited to haired I mean lol. Stupid phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Friday my Texas Friends!


----------



## nuisance

Just waiting for noon! I get off work at noon on Friday! I'm ready to get outta here! I need a VACATION!


----------



## clippityclop

Weekend here we come. I've got lots to do outside all weekend so I'm looking forward to some good ol' TX sunshine on my back!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Almost done and gonna go have some fun riding this afternoon on my boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Boss just came in and said "I need your help with something..." then walked out.

*sigh* .. why is it always late on a Friday afternoon?? lol


----------



## nuisance

Someone told me that TG's chickens are starting to dress in disguise, to avoid the axe. Had to check it out for myself. 

Yup!


----------



## texasgal

Three year old, hurt eye, frustrated with medicating, fed good, penned up, cooler weather .......

*ever see a horse stand in one place and just rear and buck?*

Didn't get any better when I tried to lunge him .... virtually NO forward movement!

He.is.explosive.

*think I'll talk to the neighbor about letting him blow off some steam in one of his paddocks*

Boy.does.he.look.good.doing.it.though.


----------



## Kiara

Haha, love the chickens in disguise 

Happy Sunday.

Looks like I won't be around too much. School and work and animals are taking my life right now. Mostly school... Sadly I won't be riding today as I managed to do something to my leg. No idea what. Maybe pulled a muscle, I don't know. Hopefully it will work itself out soon.


----------



## nuisance

After the horses were trimmed, my farrier worked with my new mare (the rescue...that's why she's skinny) for almost 3 hrs. Never got her inthe trailer. She will stand with her knees touching the trailer and her head inside. That's as far as I got her also. He took her over to our flat bed, car hauling trailer. She walked right on up. But won't friggin go in a horse trailer! GGGGRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## nuisance

TG. When my mare injured her hoof last year and had to be on stall rest. She did her share of bucking/rearing in one place. With a cast on.! 

I was going to share the video. But it won't let me...


----------



## clippityclop

Kiara - good luck with school - nothing wrong with focusing on that so you can do it right and be successful.

I hope your leg gets better!


----------



## clippityclop

Great weekend here - got lots of gardening done, got the new bed put in and mostly filled with dirt. Brother-n-law showed up with a new little peach tree and apple tree. Then the crazy people showed up. 

Our neighbors came over to see how we were doing and brought their kids (4 and 3) and their dog (which they never leash) and altho we do enjoy their company, for the past 5 visits in a row, something gets broken or ruined or my leather couch gets peed on because they don't want to get up to go pee because they are too absorbed in the TV. The dog chases my waterfowl and poultry and I've asked them to hold their dog many a time and offered them a leash (then they realized I wasn't joking) and absolutely NO DOGS are allowed in the pens with my animals or my garden.

There we were - in the garden and here comes their dog - came under the gate - and there she goes across my freshly tilled and planted rows and beds - I hollered at them to get the dog and they just stood there - I grabbed my rake and went after the dog to corner her - reached down and grabbed her under one arm (30lb dog not heavy) and carried the rake in my other - she ripped my shirt in the back in three places and clawed my back to bits with her hind legs while she fought me and cried - I threw her out the garden and they just kept on with the conversation like nothing happened. Second time the dog came in, I hollered that the dog needs to go home NOW. It was a bit more rude, but then they chased their own dog out that time.

The kids are so confined and restricted with what they are allowed to do to the point that when they go somewhere in public (or my house for instance) they go crazy getting into everything. THey have no sense as to what is right or wrong - they just go for it. They took a large container of diesel that I was using to burn wood and leaves and promptly watered a row of my 1 yr old parsley with it.

The number of times we invite them to our house have these long stretches in between that are getting longer- in fact, we've actually stopped inviting them over for dinner - their kids have broken things in my office, stuck toys between my piano keys - etc - I have to watch their children b/c they just turn them loose and sit on the patio.:evil: They grew up in an environment where everything was bare on the walls 4 foot down -they are not allowed ANY TV of any type whatsoever - then they come here where my house is not kid proof by any means, (I shouldn't have to kid proof my house just for others' children)and go into my office, climb on the desk and break the glass out of all of the picture frames.:evil: I pad lock my bunny and bird cage when they come.

I've come home many a time and found my baby goats out wandering around the house unprotected and the gate latched improperly at the goat pen - the mama were hollering and calling ... couldn't figure out why the gate was latched differently than how I do it - come to find out they were coming over during the day at random times to help themselves to play/pet my goats and animals. So i started padlocking the pens. 

We LOVE to share the farm with kids - it is such a great experience. But these guys are going to have to stay home for awhile until they grow out of whatever phase they are in and the dog dies of old age I guess.

BLAH!


----------



## Kiara

Wow, that sounds awful. Sounds like you need to have a sit-down talk with the parents and be very direct with them about their responsibilities when their kids and dog at your place. If they don't follow your rules on your property, they are not allowed back. At least that's how it should work, but knowing reality, it isn't that easy... From what you wrote, the parents are not eager to listen to you. Sucks. Something needs to happen though, especially if they come over to your house randomly and mess with your animals. What if they get hurt? Jeez.

I hope you can find a permanent solution to the problem. Finger's crossed for you.

Thank you, my leg is better today. And yes, I'm trying to get this school work done so I can be done with school and move on. It will be nice to have some time again:lol:


----------



## kctop72

Well here we go with Monday again! According to my son, it's the shortest horror story ever 

We had an Awesome weekend. Spent the entire day at the stock show on Friday then my boss took DH and I to dinner at the Reatta at the Rodeo Took my daughter prom dress shopping on Saturday and we actually bought one the first time out this year. Then Saturday night, I worked and rode my mare and she was an absolute dream, I was so excited!!! The ground work I've been doing with her appears to be paying off

Got up and went to church yesterday morning, hada nice lunch then went to the barn and a super bowl party (one stop shop). Got both my horses rode yesterday!

The only thing that threw me for a loop was my eldest daughter (20) saying her and her boyfriend want to get married in June (when he is home on leave) sigh**** They've only been dating since December and he's only been here for about 2 weeks during that time but they've known each other for 10+ years. What to do, what to do???????


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well today promises to suck. Feeling a tad under the weather.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

we got a kind of cool picture of rags this weekend.









Please tell me if you guys can see this. At work its giving me the X that it can't be shown but I want to see if you guys see it or not.


----------



## kctop72

Sorry you are not feeling well WW, hope you feel better soon. I can not see the picture, only the X.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

shoot wonder whats wrong with it. hmmm Ill have to investigate later.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

and thanks KC. I woke up today and just am all stopped up and feeling very off as it were. Have a bit of a headache too.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HAVENT. HAD. ONE. NOTIFICATION.... *hulk* that makes me angry. lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Anyways! Im going to do a very quick catch up.. Here we go. 

Wow im sorry.
Thats great man!
Ya know, horses will be horses.
No, I didnt know TG was all up in your coop.
Yeah, i think he could have done better.
I agree about the weather. 
Yes mondays are suckish.

Howd i do? lol


----------



## nuisance

I was brushing out my new mare, Lil, friday. I have brushed her out, cleaned her hooves, but haven't really paid much attn to her tail. She had alot of hay in it, so I started working on her tail. Noticed her vulva is sewed!!! I'm really hoping they didn't breed her and sew it. I'm hoping it's something leftover from her racing day. Now, I just have to get the crazy thing in the trailer, so I can get her to the vet to check it out! That's her pictured above. She doesn't "look" pregnant, I would think they would breed her to have a baby soon....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh yeah forgot to mention that on Friday my boy was so Fresh. He was excercising his stopping problem. Of cousre haven't ridden him in about a week and half and with the energy he has if he isn't worked with for a few days he has some whoa issues.

Then on saturday he was a perfect angel again never tried to speed up on me once unless I asked for it. I wish I could be out at the barn every day to work with him and perhaps I wouldn't have to deal with his freshness issues. I don't much care for wearing my horses down so that they obey so Im pretty well not going to lunge the freshness out of him. I just need to start the day off much slower when its been a while since he was ridden.


----------



## dbarabians

I love the Reata kctop havent been to the one at the stock show yet but the one downtown is nice.
Your daughter is 20 kctop not much you can do if she wants to go ahead with ther plans. voice your opinions.....nicely..... then give her as much support as you can. No need to force her to go out and elope just to show you she can.
Maybe suggest a later wedding one more convenient for everyone. HINT HINT. 
My stallion was full of himself this weekend. prancing, trying to buck and trotting/galloping for over 3 miles. Spring was in the air. That is what Im attributing his energy to.
Due to the weather my arm, moving and going to the inauguration he has not been exercised much this year. Star is usually a perfect gentleman. An arabian stallion that has lots of endurance but still a gentleman. Thankfully most arabians cant buck. He does the lippizainer thing .. kicking out with both hind legs after rearing. Forgot what that is called. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

When we lived in California, we had an Arab stallion that I rode. He was such a gentleman, no one knew he was a stallion! I was 7 when I started riding him, and rode him until his death after we moved to Texas. We did competative trail riding, NATRC wouldn't let me ride him in a trail ride because he was a stallion and I was a minor. We could have won! lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Ive never been on an Arabian before. I think they look so graceful and elegant and Id love to ride one someday but I also pretty much ride western only and Im quite sure most Arabians are primarly english disciplines.

Also I so badly want to ride a Peruvian Paso or a Paso Fino.

We actually have one horse out at the stables that is Paso Fino/Mustang mix and he is the smoothest loping horse i have ever seen. I mean someone with no horse knowledge could easily sit his lope with no issues at all.

He is the horse we throw kids on to learn to lope. Though he does have some of that Mustang stubborness lol.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and his trot does suck though lol.

Not sure if that has to do with the Paso in him as a gaited horse or what but its a pretty rough trot.


----------



## kctop72

You are absolutely correct DBA, but tell that to DH...it's like talking to a brick wall! I have asked questions, hopefully to get her thinking more about it. He gets out of the marines next June but his only leave between now and then is June, this year. I've known this kid as long as she has and he's an awesome, respective young man and I couldn't be happier of her choice but I just don't want them to rush into something just because they don't want to be apart for a whole year. 
On the upside, he's stationed in Hawaii and it would give me a legitimate excuse to go there


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Been packing feverishly for the show tomorrow. Laura (trainer) is bringing down the horses and i fly down there on Thursday night. Anyone near Houston? If so come out! Itll be a great show! And youll get to meet my little Romeo! Hahaha  Soooo nervous and excited. This is the first time ive gotten to leave school to go show so im pumped.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well good luck at your show TBJ. Ill be there with you guys in spirit.


----------



## kctop72

WW, one of the horses I learened to ride on as a teenager was a chocolate brown arabian stallion! He was an awesome horse, not studly at all. My trainer had him, a few saddlebreds, an appy and my girl was a QH. If you were a student with him, you rode or drove everything he had, it was great experience!


----------



## kctop72

Good Luck TBJ. We'll definitely be there in spirit for you! If you ever show in the DFW area, let me know, I would love to come watch!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We have one in Las Colinas just before/during spring break  small show but ehhh. its okay. haha


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

your never likely to be in my neck of the woods because there are no English shows around here lol. Lots of Ropings and Rodeos though and play days.


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior, I ride all my horses arab or not both english and western. My stallion CF Midnight Star has the smoothest gallop and trot you can ride. its like floating on a cloud. He is 17 by the way this year and we rode for over 5 miles yesterday. He was attempting to pull my arms out of their sockets . He was enjoying the ride that much. Wanted to keep going but I had a couple more horses to ride yesterday. 
TBJ when is the show at Los Colinas? Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ehhhh, right before/during spring break. Ill look online, lol ive forgotten the dates of spring break. lol


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> Ive never been on an Arabian before. I think they look so graceful and elegant and Id love to ride one someday but *I also pretty much ride western only and Im quite sure most Arabians are primarly english disciplines.*
> 
> Also I so badly want to ride a Peruvian Paso or a Paso Fino.
> 
> We actually have one horse out at the stables that is Paso Fino/Mustang mix and he is the smoothest loping horse i have ever seen. I mean someone with no horse knowledge could easily sit his lope with no issues at all.
> 
> He is the horse we throw kids on to learn to lope. Though he does have some of that Mustang stubborness lol.


Bad, WW ... very very BAD!

Kordelas ... Toshkara 



















And some more...





















http://www.toskhara.com/video/kordelasbio.wmv


----------



## dbarabians

Way to go Texasgal prove him wrong and then tease him with beautiful horses. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well they are gorgeous horses I just was seriously under the impression they didn't normally do much in the western world. Of course ive also been fed a lot of conflicting info on a lot of things so there ya go.

Im glad to see Arabians used by western riders. I think they are gorgeous horses but of course being from around here we pretty much have QHs and Paints. I actually don't know anyone personally that owns an Arabian.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

can't believe I got a lesson from the Chupacabra. How sad 

on another note those Arabians in the pictures are awesome.


----------



## texasgal

Chupacabra is also an Arabian enthusiast~

dba .. I was looking for that other hot little western arabian stallion .. dark sorrel or bay .. can't think of his name .. oh there are so many!


----------



## dbarabians

Matt Dillon but if you post that picture Teasgal we may have a convert on our hands. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Matt Dillon .... Al-Marah of course!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal .... OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!!
Now the man is doomed to go out a find one for himself. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Yah! I'm just evil like that ... *snort*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

The toonngguuueee!!!! Oh my gosh soooo cutteeeee


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Lol not likely I think they are pretty but is still rather have a paso fino or Peruvian paso.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Ya'll are talking about pretty arabs and their versatility - don't forget about Holiday Compadre - a Morgan stallion, but another versatile horse that is fun to look at:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

so much western... *twitch*


----------



## texasgal

Here ya go TBJ .. still Arabians, but:


----------



## clippityclop

LOL!

There's some sexy horseflesh on this page!

I would love to go to Scottsdale - spend the weekend there by myself (no interruptions) and watch the show ... bring two big rolls of paper towels for all for my drool...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol i didnt need to see any. A girl in our crew (we dont say the word "team") has an Arabian chestnut gelding named Pie and he was a kick @ jumper before he had a HORRIBLE mood swing... lol for the past like 2 years he just... hasnt had any heart and now hardly makes it around 1.00m without stopping out. BUT! There was another that we competed against named Game On... Holy crap that pony! Lol he always provided a nice challenge, granted still beat him but he gave us a run for our money. Hahaha then he was sold to... the enemy... and they ruined him in 3 months to where he now is lame in 2 legs and too afraid to jump .95... he use to jump 1.15..... Poor guy  

BUT TRUST ME! I dont need any convincing that those little fireworks can JUMP!!!! Lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OH MY GOSH!!!! THE HORSE IN THE MIDDLE PICTURE IS GAME ON!!!! THATS HIM!!!!!! *in awe* NO WAY!


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> LOL!
> 
> There's some sexy horseflesh on this page!
> 
> I would love to go to Scottsdale - spend the weekend there by myself (no interruptions) and watch the show ... bring two big rolls of paper towels for all for my drool...


cc .. I went to Louisville in 1984. The most memorable horse show trip I've ever had.. amazing thing.

If you decide to go to Scottsdale, let me know. We'll go together, sit in silence, watch the show, and drool.....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

[/QUOTE]


That is Game On!!!! (Before he was ruined) I WAS AT THIS SHOW!!!! I remember that jump!!!  Idnt he a doll???


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. that is Game On.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> Yup .. that is Game On.


Sorry i was just close with the rider and loved the pony to death  So seeing him as an example makes me happy. haha


----------



## texasgal




----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Waiittttt how do you have so many pics of him?


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. just googled arabian jumpers .. the first pic came up. then I went to the site that picture came from. It's an ad with alot of pictures... Nothing special.. *wink*

Game On - Arabian - Jumper Horse for Sale


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh i thought you knew them or something. im like "wait then why dont i know you!" lol


----------



## clippityclop

Anybody else a sucker for exquisite braiding or plaiting skills? I love this - it is a wearable work of art...









The guy/gal says it takes several hundred feet of kangaroo leather and it is 8 plait. WOW! I would love one like this. It takes 3 months to make and it costs $500. With my luck it would last 10 minutes before getting rubbed off on a tree.


----------



## texasgal

^^ sooo pretty.


----------



## dbarabians

Anyone near Dallas that can build a website, post some pictures, and wants to work part time doing some paperwork? the website is for my stallion to promote his stud fee and a couple of horses I want to sell or give away. Oh and teach me a few technical tricks such as posting pictures and links on this forum.
I am not technically savvy and Texasgal can testify to that. I am willing to pay and the job will be part itme .
I have a couple of offers but not from knowlegable horsemen. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

TBJ, let us know the dates of that Las Colinas show, I will do my best to make it, I work in Las Colinas so I'm familiar with the area!


----------



## texasgal

Round pen? Think I will ... as soon as I can.

Walked the wild man to a neighbor's (about a half mile) to borrow the round pen. Wish I had my camera ... he was trying to be an Arab.(Gunner, not the neighbor).hehe...

Anyway, he burned some energy and was a different horse on the walk home.

Not sure the eye is any better....


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> I was brushing out my new mare, Lil, friday. I have brushed her out, cleaned her hooves, but haven't really paid much attn to her tail. She had alot of hay in it, so I started working on her tail. Noticed her vulva is sewed!!! I'm really hoping they didn't breed her and sew it. I'm hoping it's something leftover from her racing day. Now, I just have to get the crazy thing in the trailer, so I can get her to the vet to check it out! That's her pictured above. She doesn't "look" pregnant, I would think they would breed her to have a baby soon....


Okay .. was in the bathtub and remembered this post (don't ask!) ....

Caslicks are done for several reasons. Usually because of the anatomy of the mare .. bred or not. However, if she is bred, then those sutures need to come out prior to foaling (obviously). I would have her checked!


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> Okay .. was in the bathtub and remembered this post (don't ask!) ....
> 
> Caslicks are done for several reasons. Usually because of the anatomy of the mare .. bred or not. However, if she is bred, then those sutures need to come out prior to foaling (obviously). I would have her checked!


 
As soon as I can get her in a horse trailer, I will take her to the vet. worked with her more last night, until it got dark, don't have much time after work before it gets dark, **** you day light savings time!. Dad brought his 4 horse stock trailer over. She would put one foot in it, then back up. Just going to take time and patience. I hope I have enough patience to see it through! lol

I talked with my BF growing up, who is a vet in Oregon now. She told me there were other reasons that she could be sewed up. 
Thanks

ETA: isn't if funny the things we think of when we're in the bathroom! lol


----------



## texasgal

Yes.. lol.

If the anatomy of the horse (and seems to happen alot with TBs - and frequently with really skinny horses) is such that the anus is "sunk in" and the vaginal opening is underneath and at such an angle that when the horse poops, it consistantly gets into the vagina and can cause problems .. pg or not.

A mare can do most anything with Caslicks in place EXCEPT natural cover and foaling... would be a bad deal either way.

If she has no udder development, then there shouldn't be an urgency, but I would have to know. I'm not really sure how they would be able to tell, unless they removed the sutures and palpated .. hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## nuisance

No udder development, that's why I haven't called to get the vet to come to my house. I'll wait and take her there, cheaper for me, and she's not in any distress or danger.


----------



## texasgal

Is she food motivated? Food in the trailer.. first at the door, then further and further in until she either gets in or her food sits there.. ?


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> Is she food motivated? Food in the trailer.. first at the door, then further and further in until she either gets in or her food sits there.. ?


That's what I did last night... Got one foot in. She was seeing if she can get all 4 feet in one square foot spot. she succeeded

Friday afternoon when I'm off. Going to put the trailer in the arena, put a bucket of grain in there, and sit and wait.


----------



## texasgal

Tonight we go another 2 feet in the door.. she'll have to.. lol. Her choice.. silly girl!


----------



## kctop72

Patience is a virtue! You'll get her in there 

What about marbling? I've heard about it but not sure if they suture it up though???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Marbling.... That sounds kinky.... I'm not going to go there! lol


ETA: googled it.... doesn't sound so kinky any more! lol


----------



## nuisance

There was a horrible stable fire in Ft Worth yesterday. My friend who works for the Humane Society of North Texas responded. 12 horses died, there, 8 survived. Every horse was blanketed...it was over 70 degrees yesterday, every stable door was paddle locked. Fireman couldn't get the horses out because of the locks, and having to cut them off. HSNT took a badly burned mare and filly to their facility, the mare died this am about 4:30, Filly is still alive, she posted pics of filly, all of her mane is gone, hair singed. Horrible sight! 
Horses Killed In Fort Worth Stable Fire « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth

I'm sure there are reasons for the locks, but not living in the "big city" I would think just locking the gates would be sufficient.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

man thats horrible. I would be crushed if that happened to our horses at the barn.


----------



## dbarabians

Why would you have blankets on a horse in this warm weather?
Just riding in 70* weather my stallion was sweating this weekend.
Just tragic that so many horses perished. Hopefully the filly will be ok. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Show horses - keeping them from shivering so they will keep a very thin hair coat - looks better than a body clip if they can just keep the hair thin. And they probably keep them under lights all night, too.


----------



## clippityclop

WWarrior, did you say you liked the Paso Finos or the Peruvian Pasos? Just to let you know I was thinking about you today when I drove past a barn down here where the TX Ladies Aside board (most do anyway).....they were out there working in the arena....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

ooo yes I did say that. I think they are so graceful and the only gaited breeds Id want to possibly own.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol I like it.


----------



## kctop72

Love it tg!!!

WW, i have to say i absolutely love my twh but sometimes you just can't beat a good ol fashion lope!!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Halfway through the day and the week y'all!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Went for a short ride with the neighbors last night - and short it was. It seemed EVeryONE was out driving on our little road - traffic was really heavy for such an odd time in the evening - people were shooting guns and just lots of general activity....then my neighbor's horse decided she didn't want to cross the road at the last minute and even tho the horse was just walking and stopped suddenly, my neighbor wasn't paying attention and she kept the forward momentum and promptly got tossed flat on her back.

No worries, she was back in the saddle but then we decided we should just go home - because then all of our horses started feeding off of her horse's goofy energy and you know how that goes...when one gets it, they all get it...my horse decided he wanted to spin and do airs above ground - of course I can stick on him and gave him hell for it, but I had to put up with it a half mile back to the house - prancing jigging (which I HATE) and the occasional try to buck routine. BLAH! I'm too old for that stuff. 

Some days you just have to say 'today is NOT a good day to die'...:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop I like that prancing and jigging .
Glad your neighbor is OK and hopefully the horses will be calmer next time. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Yesterday was awesome. Good ride with my boy. getting pretty accurate roping from the ground so about to proceed to more practice on horseback. 
Also spoke to my childhood idol yesterday and just told him how big of a fan i was and that I appreciated all the entertainment he provided for me as a kid and thanked him for always putting on a great show. He said thanks and that he appreciated it a lot and we left it at that. We chatted a bit more but more about life and horses which made me happy that I didn't come off as crazy fan boy.

It was just a very cool day.


----------



## texasgal

What?! No pictures?! hehehehehehehe


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol no. no pictures.


----------



## Kiara

Happy Thursday everyone. Yesterday I want down to the barn to find that my little girl had taken some furr off of her forehead. How I don't know. They were working on on their shelter, extending the roof for more shade, so it's possible that she got hurt there, but I don't know for sure. Luckily it was just some hair taken off. They did leave a bunch of metal scraps lying around, which bothered me as I feed them in the shelter. So I picked up the scraps and put them up in a bag. 

I am glad to see the roof extension. It will be so much micrr and shadier for my horses. 

And it rained a little! We need more of that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yes we got some rain yesterday...good for me b/c I just transplanted 80 tomato plants that I started from seed. So they got a good soaking. I'm going off of nature to tell me that it is okay to plant early....when the robins come thru and the hummingbirds are already making nests and laying eggs, chances are the cold weather is done. If not, I have a really big tarp. LOL!


----------



## Kiara

80 plants?:shock: Wow, I am planning on planting about 2-3 come the beginning of March. Then again, our 3 plants gave us way more than we could consume last year, to the enjoyment of my coworkers and costudents :lol:

Are you only planting tomatoes or other plants as well? Do you think early March is too late to plant?


----------



## Kayella

Yay for rain! Henny stayed stalled up due to the rain and actually stocked up for the first time. :/ 2 months of stall rest and never any swelling. One night in cause of the rain and his hing legs are all puffy. The swelling almost went down completely after 20-25 minutes of hand walking thank goodness. 

CC my back hurts just from hearing the word "gardening" LOL. I don't know how you handle it, let alone that many plants! Do you grow all your own vegetables or keep some and sell some?


----------



## nuisance

Way too early to plant tomatoes here. We will get our last freeze about Easter time, then I'll plant, after the mesquites start coming out... But..... just a few tomato plants, not 80! lol


----------



## kctop72

I tried gardening one year...no bueno, either not enough sun or possibly too much water trying to get them to grow! I would love to try again but we shall see.... 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## texasgal

We've had a little garden the last two years .. start out really good .. then doesn't produce much. Probably has alot to do with the acid in the soil from all these freakin pine trees... We've amended the soil with chicken and rabbit poo ... so we'll see what happens this year!


----------



## texasgal

Why some personalized license plates are rejected... funny.

Texas personal license plates: What's considered road worthy? | News - Home


----------



## clippityclop

I am a gardening fool. I plant hoards of everything and preserve stuff so we eat on it all winter. I've only been doing it for a few years so I am no expert but when you have the space and an endless supply of poop I mean fertilizer laying around, I can't help myself. NO WAY I could do this at this level if I was working so it will last as long as I am here to do it.

Remember how warm last Feb was? Some of my annual flowers never even died - they just kept growing. It was so warm last spring that when I planted in March like a person is supposed to (my zone 8b), it was already peaking mid 90's when the tomatoes and other stuff were ready to start producing and the heat took it's toll. I decided that if we were going to have another warm spring, my tomatoes were going in 4 weeks early so I could beat the heat.

I grow/plant/replant/or maintain because they never die:
parsley, rosemary, thyme, mint, basil, oregano
carrots (several types)
lettuce (only enough to eat - usually red leaf and romaine)
brocolli and brussel sprouts (only enough to eat - they take up too much room)
asparagus (adding 50 new plants this spring)
corn
okra
red potatoes
green beans (pole and bush)
peanuts (they won't die!)
strawberries (2 permanent raised beds)
grapes (just started those last year)
egg plant
cayenne (several types)
jalapenos
bell pepper
cantaloupe
watermelon
spinach
peas
squash and zuchinni 
artichokes

and that's about it - I might try something new every once n awhile - I learned peanuts and mint will grow wild their second season - BEWARE they germinate in mid air and appear in the strangest places. Okra is another one that won't die.

In the FALL I plant the cold weather stuff that will live thru freezes like broccoli and brussel sprouts, spinach, lettuce, carrots, and the like - the herbs never die because the leaves fall on them from the oak trees and I leave them there and they stay warm thru the winter. Sorry such a huge post! But you should see the size of my garden !!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Kiara said:


> 80 plants?:shock: Wow, I am planning on planting about 2-3 come the beginning of March. Then again, our 3 plants gave us way more than we could consume last year, to the enjoyment of my coworkers and costudents :lol:
> 
> Are you only planting tomatoes or other plants as well? Do you think early March is too late to plant?


Plant now - you can cover them if the ambient temp or wind chill brings the air temp lower than 45. You'll be glad you did.

I won't start my beans (from seed) until the soil stays at 50 F or so...even warmer with with squash, melons and cantaloupes...those gourds need it above 65 soil temp and air.


----------



## Kiara

I tried growing carrots once, but it didn't work. I was told carrots and potatoes don't grow too well here  Any tips on that? Can you make a tour and come to out places and help us get our gardens started properly?  Pretty please?


----------



## texasgal

I.want.peanuts!


----------



## nuisance

Kiara, I've seen a ton of posts/threads/sites, that are advertising potatoes grown in a container/tower. I've thought about planting a couple of these to see what happens. Potato Towers & Living Fence Posts - Urban Farmer of Seward


ETA: Wonder if that would work for peanuts also???


----------



## Kiara

Wow, that's an interesting approach. Sounds like harvest will be a lot easier too. Let me know if you try it! The one thing that makes me apprehensive is ones that need extensive watering with all the drought and water restrictions :?


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Good morning all my horsey friends. Thank the good Lord its friday lol. ITs been the longest week. Looking forward to getting in a lot of riding this weekend. Should be fun stuff.


----------



## texasgal

Happy friday! The vet is back out today .. we've been medicating for two weeks ..


----------



## JeniTex

Howdy! Checking in from Central Texas. Lampasas County. Two QH, chickens, a dog, two barn cats and a fish. Hoping to get a jersey by the Autumn. Also, getting some lambs for my 6 y/o here in the next month or two.

Planting root veggies this Sunday. New moon and all that hokey stuff. 

Glad to meet fellow Texans and exchange info!!


----------



## dbarabians

How is his eye ? Showing any signs of the medication working? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. not sure .. I thought so .. but now I'm not sure .. so I'm not guessing, will let the vet look at it.

I do think there was a few days where I wasn't getting adequate medicine in the eye .. he's settled back in and I think we're doing good now ...


----------



## dbarabians

I hope all goes then and the Vet gives him a good chance of clearing the fungus from his eye.
I was worming the horses yesterday. Usually most are ok with the wormers. Not so yesterday they all tossed their heads and played tag with the syringe.
I even bought the apple flavored ones.
I think they were telling me in their own way that "Aint nobody got time for this" Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday Y'all!!!

Glad you joined us JeniTex! TG, I hope you get a good report today!!! DBA, all the horses were a little froggy yesterday, I think it had something to do with the front that moved through. Our little girl was VERY froggy in her stall last night, it was hilarious

I was gonna ride my mare last night but she did so well with her work out on the lunge line, I decided not to as a reward (and it was getting late)! The ground work we've been doing is paying off and I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I now have over 8 horses within a few miles of you. All the horses there and near Paris have been very energetic for days now. when they are running and bucking in a pasture I just want to be able to throw a saddle on them and feel that energy. 
Oh and I got your PM. when is a good time to contact your husband? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Well, no better. No worse, but no better. He did say that there were visible blood vessels at the bottom of the eye ... a good sign, and typically precedes an acceleration in healing. I did admit that I questioned my ability to consistently and properly medicate up 'til about 5 days ago .. when I developed a technique that seems to be working.

Bottom line .. we continue for another 2 weeks .. back to atropine once a day .. and if no better in two weeks, we talk about injecting the eye with a liquid fungal med.

He assured me that we are not currently in any danger of losing the eye or anything, so we trudge forward.


----------



## clippityclop

Hey guys - a friend of ours got her truck and trailer stolen (with her horse inside) from a Tractor Supply in Porter earlier this afternoon....can you all keep an eye out? here's the info - the police think they will probably try to ditch the horse and sell the truck and trailer:

Horse is a tri color Paint, 14.3hh named Cat








Truck is Ford F250 superduty, 4x4, white, 2 horse S&H slant load trailer with Texas flag on the rear door. Anita's phone is 281-682-1112.......thanks for any help you can give her! And please pass this along to anyone else you can think of.....

Link to info: Stolen Horse & rig in Porter...Friday Feb 8, 2013


----------



## clippityclop

Kiara said:


> I tried growing carrots once, but it didn't work. I was told carrots and potatoes don't grow too well here  Any tips on that? Can you make a tour and come to out places and help us get our gardens started properly?  Pretty please?


Carrots and potatoes are easy to grow - both need to be started mid Feb.

Carrots and potatoes both need soil that tends to be more dry than wet - soil won't hold water in other words - and they like MOUNDS not raised beds or flat areas. One yr old horse manure (2 parts) mixed with a little (1 part) sand and/or topsoil/light clay will grow them really well. If they get rained on and the soil won't drain and they sit wet for more than 2-3 days, they won't make it. Maybe that helps? You can grow them in the ground or raised beds, but the soil has to be broken up at least 18 inches so it will drain. Mounds are easier.

Here's my bible - Vegetable Resources it is nice to have someone tell you how to do things that refer to our state and not some other place across the continent...


----------



## texasgal

Saw this and forwarded on facebook ......



clippityclop said:


> Hey guys - a friend of ours got her truck and trailer stolen (with her horse inside) from a Tractor Supply in Porter earlier this afternoon....can you all keep an eye out? here's the info - the police think they will probably try to ditch the horse and sell the truck and trailer:
> 
> Horse is a tri color Paint, 14.3hh named Cat
> View attachment 128829
> 
> 
> Truck is Ford F250 superduty, 4x4, white, 2 horse S&H slant load trailer with Texas flag on the rear door. Anita's phone is 281-682-1112.......thanks for any help you can give her! And please pass this along to anyone else you can think of.....
> 
> Link to info: Stolen Horse & rig in Porter...Friday Feb 8, 2013


----------



## nuisance

I shared it with my FB friends also. Hope she gets them back. Truck and trailer... replaceble, horse is not!


----------



## clippityclop

That's sad - the rig and horse is still missing. Video camera from TSC shows her parking her rig, locking her truck and going inside. Another vehicle comes up, passenger gets out and within 3 minutes, both vehicles leave the parking lot.

I hope they got the info/plate/good description off the other vehicle.


----------



## texasgal

The stupidest things that freak horses out. 

Yesterday, after pounding t-posts for one entire fence line (yay!) ...DH and I decided to pound some more posts .. and use a few trees .. to make a "run" off of Gunner's pen to give him more play room while we're home. We had some partial rolls of field fence and figured we'd use these. 

Made our game plan, started rolling the field fence up to the pen area. Were any of ya'll aware that -- as safe as field fence is once you get it put up -- that while it is one the ground in rolls, it is a horse eating monster?!

DH got to witness the power of a (small) horse slamming himself against the pipe panels he's in trying to get away from these rolls of wire *rolls eyes* ... 

Once Gunner calmed down (and by this I mean he's standing still, muscles twitching, covered in sweat, staring at the booger) DH says "What now?" I said "We build a fence and Gunner learns to deal with it. Go stand the wire roll up."

Ten minutes later, the horse is bored, we're stretching fence. 

This morning, when we turned him into the new run, he sniffed and smelled, lay down and rolled, and then exploded! He loves his new run ... pics tomorrow ...


----------



## dbarabians

Gunner was only protesting that you werent using all your immense financial resources to build a wooden fence. Not wire. Hey he was probably thinking at the least you could do was pipe. But wire? wire is cheap. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Yes, and leftover wire at that ... because currently all my extra funds are going into vet visits, medicine, and all-the-hay-a-bored-little-horse-can-eat.

On a good note, my chickens are starting to lay again, so human breakfast was free!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Good morning all. Didn't get any riding in on saturday. It was a bit too windy for my liking. I have bowling league tonight so thats like 3 days in a row I won't be riding . Oh well I will see my boy soon enough. Will just have to run some of his energy off him before I hop on.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Glad to know things are looking up for Gunner TG!! DBA, you can call him anytime but if he doesn't answer just leave him a message and he'll get back to you. He spends alot of time on his work phone.

CC, sorry to hear about your friends horse and rig, we'll definitely be keeping an eye out.

We had a very busy weekend so I didn't get online at all. Had a jam session at church on Friday night then a work day at the barn on Saturday (although I did manage to get some shopping in for some new work clothes). Then the fun started and I got some riding in. The church, lunch and back to the barn on Sunday till 10:00. Had to set up a pen in order to wean a calf and one of the boarders horse had a belly ache but she appears to be better this morning, thank goodness.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Got back from the show at 11pm last night. lol surprisingly im not tired. hahaha  it went GREAT! Heres one of our videos, power and speed round, i won. Places were 1st, 1st, 1st, 1st, 1st, 4th, 5th, 7th, classic 7th, champion. hehe ended up Champion of the Low Child/Adult Jumpers and 7th in the classic when i had to trot to get my stirrup back. (he dodged for no apparent reason) The rest of my classes were fantastic and i learned a ton. Plus, our course designer was the OLYMPIC SHOWJUMPING COURSE DESIGNER!!!! And our announcer was from NBC! SWEETNESS! Couldn't be any happier with how everything went.  and i cant wait for the next show. 

Video of LEARNING TO FLY ridden by ADDIE WETTELAND from ShowNet! - YouTube


----------



## texasgal

Busy weekend.

Here's daddy takin' care of Gunner .. view from the bedroom window. Before expanding the pen.











Exploring his new area:











Enjoying his new leaf-bed ..










Mr. Just-woke-up-from-his-nap ...


----------



## kctop72

Congrats TBJ on a successful show! TG, your boy looks great and happy (but sleepy)


----------



## nuisance

Texas weather ***rolling eyes*** chance for snow tomorrow! just a dusting though, but, said we should have a good soaking rain!!! yeah!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol my trainer just sent me a picture of Romeo... fair to say hes exhausted. lol FAST ASLEEP with his head on a pillow of hay he made. XD


----------



## nuisance

Congrats on the wins, even the 7th! That's an accomplishment! I'm jealous. I look back now, and wish I would have taken my riding more serious, and done something with it. But... I'm happy where I am... I think! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks! And i was happy, the 7th was HARD WON. lol had a rail because i didnt release right then had to TROT after a 3'9" vertical because he dodged once he hit the ground on account of a jump crew guy moving in the corner and he spooked, so i lost my stirrup and had to trot till i was 3 strides out of the biggest oxer in the course... lol i got it back then kicked him and well we finished as the fastest 4 faulters  hahaha romeo FLEW through the rest of the course after i kicked him. lol


----------



## texasgal

How fun ... I never did alot of jumping, but sure had fun doing it!


----------



## clippityclop

Glad everyone is getting to horse around a bit.......TG, your place looks like mine - all trees! LOL!

Got the horse trailer cleaned out - vacuumed, closet cleaned - the roof leaks :-o-- JOY TO THE WORLD - and high pressure soaped/washed out the horse part. Too lazy to drag out the mats. Found horse feed in every pocket of my hanging organizer on the inside of the tack door (mice storing it in there YUK!) and cleaned out several bird nests from the hay bags that were hanging in trailer. My trailer hasn't moved in months. Next is the outside of the trailer - JOY TO THE WORLD AGAIN - that's a booger to clean. It has tree sap on it - that means a rag, a bucket and a sore shoulder.

Hubby asked if I was planning on going to a ride that he didn't know about? I said no - I'm probably going to use the back of the trailer to brood chickens again. LOL! What better place is there? Lights, power, water....haha!


----------



## nuisance

I got tired of waiting for the ole man to rewire my trailer, so I replaced the tail lights, with new LED lights, rewired it (not hard, just attatch new wires to old ones, and pull it thru, attatch to lights). but the turn signals won't work. The plug on my truck has been "hit" by too many trailer hitches, so we thought it was that. replaced it, it looks much better, but still no turn signals. It's wired exactly as it was prior to me putting new wires on it. The old plug was messed up, so we had to rewire it. Guess I could have spliced a new plug on it, but the wires are old, needed replaced. Tonight, I guess I'll hook DH's to it, to see if they work when plugged to it. If so, then it's a problem in the truck.... I hate wiring. In FFA, my group won State, on how to wire a trailer. My parents came over, "Your a girl, you don't need to be down there doing that!" like I'm helpless!~ lol


----------



## kctop72

I have 2 words for you CC, Simple Green! Works great for that kind of stuff, just don't let it sit on there too long....

Ok, now I have some good news, my daughter and her boyfriend are not getting married in June! (sigh of relief) I asked her why they made that decision and she said "daddy said no". I almost busted out laughing but I did not....

Now here's my rant....sorry in advance. My other daughter has a boyfriend who mentally abuses her, does illegal drugs and she doesn't understand why we won't let her see him, outside of school and church (if he goes). She says he doesn't have a problem nor does he abuse her but today she called wanting to see him off because he's going into rehab (I'll believe it when I see it). Now she doesn't want to come home and wants to stay with DH's aunt and uncle. I'm so stressed over this and am trying so hard to remain calm but it's very difficult! End rant.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## clippityclop

Thanks for the simple green tip! I have some - never thought about its use towards tree sap...I was thinking gasoline and a torch but I'll try it your way first.

SOrry to here about your daughter - hope it gets figured out in all of the right ways - it's hard to tell them what you see from the outside when they have those rose colored glasses on. Ugh....my oldest is nearing that age. NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.


----------



## nuisance

Sorry KC, hope it all works out. My daughter was much harder to raise than my son. She's too hard headed, like her dad! lol good luck!


Ok, turn signals work on the trailer using DH's truck. DH wasn't home yet (truck is extra vehicle). Called my son who is a mechanic. Asked him, what next? Is there a fuse that controls the trailer turn signals only? He walked me thru, found there are 2 fuses, that each one controls rt or lt trailer turn signals. Both blown. So, going to parts store at lunch tomorrow for new fuses! Now, just have to get that stubborn horse in the trailer, so I can get her to the vet!


----------



## clippityclop

Was looking up something for another post and ran across this - this makes my arthritis flare up just looking at it! But WOW!


----------



## texasgal

I.want.haflinger


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the support y'all, it's greatly appreciated.

CC - I could do that with Katy's mane but I don't think I have the time or patience and I know she doesn't have the patience to stand there that long. I did 3 rows last time and she said enoughs, enough....


----------



## dbarabians

kctop stick to your principles and insist that your daughter follow YOUR rules.
In the long run she will understand and respect you for standing firm.
I was a strict parent
I raised 2 daughters trust me it aint easy.
I was the dumbest and most unreasonable person both ever met when they were teenagers. Now Im just one of the two. which one they havent decided and I do not plan on asking. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

good morning friends how is everyone today?


----------



## Kiara

Morning everyone!

Love Haflingers! Have ridden a few in my time. One I kind of leased. They're kinda hard to come by here though...

Well, this weekend is our anniversary, but since I work we will mainly go to a nice restaurant (one we always want to go to, but it always gets spoiled for one reason or another) and will try to start our garden. Though with the freeze, we might have to get a tarp. We need a Texas Gardening Thread :lol:

TBJ, congrats!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba, I'm sticking to it and it's been a rough few days......

Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Kiara said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Love Haflingers! Have ridden a few in my time. One I kind of leased. They're kinda hard to come by here though...
> 
> Well, this weekend is our anniversary, but since I work we will mainly go to a nice restaurant (one we always want to go to, but it always gets spoiled for one reason or another) and will try to start our garden. Though with the freeze, we might have to get a tarp. We need a *Texas Gardening Thread* :lol:
> 
> TBJ, congrats!


 
Shall I start it, or shall you?? *smile*


----------



## nuisance

The Humane Society of North Texas, where I got my rescue from, had a halflinger, not long after I got my mare. She was pretty. If I knew you wanted on TG, I would have hollared at ya! lol


----------



## texasgal

Right down the road is a barn and pasture that hosts a trail ride group this time of year as they are gearing up for HLSR trail ride. DD16 and I were driving by a couple weeks ago and I was blabbering on about something unimportant, I'm sure. They had many trailers parked with horses tied to them in the pasture. One of the trailers had two haflingers tied to it ... one was really really really light with almost WHITE underbelly color ...

I screamed HAFLINGERS .. and hit my brakes, then my gas, then my brakes ... DD16 was laughing so hard at me .. I wanted to stop, but I didn't want to be stupid.. wish I had my camera ... THEY.WERE.SO.CUTE!


----------



## clippityclop

Kiara, you holler at me if you have any questions about your garden or whatnot - I'll share all the info I have. I haven't been doing it very long, but made enough mistakes to know what not to do again and don't mind sharing.

Right now is a good time to make some tea and let it set out on the porch for a few weeks (NOT the drinking kind! LOL!)

Had to replace both tie rods under the front end of my truck - if that is indeed what they are called - keeps the wheels moving together? Anyway, my beast of a truck starting scaring the school crossing guard when I'd turn at her corner with the huge metal clunking sound it would make....Both of the rods were shot. It had been getting worse with time until Friday I told hubby I was parking it and not going anywhere else until we figured out what it was. I felt like I was about to leave parts on the road as I drove or maybe even see a wheel fly off. 

Hubby fixed it for under $100 and under an hour (thank goodness) and my truck drives like a new car! So glad it was cheap THIS TIME. :wink:


----------



## Kayella

There were two halflinger brothers a the last groundwork clinic I went to! Those things were tanks. Terrified tanks. :lol: I'll have to post pictures when I get home.


----------



## clippityclop

I haven't seen a full blood halflinger around here EVEr.....lots of crossbloods of haflingers and welsh types, but that's it for the ponies in my area....

I went looking for haflinger videos on youtube - ended up going down so many bunny trails from talking parrots to a poor mother who's son played a trick on her by putting a pregnancy test in her bathroom making her think he knocked somebody up (OMG that was hilarious)...an hour passed by before I knew it........I didn't even watch any haflinger videos....


----------



## clippityclop

anybody tie their own rope halters? I do - I used to buy the double-braid nylon from Natural Horsemanship Supply but they sold and the new people won't sell the rope by the foot...

just curious to know if anyone else has a dealer who will sell double braid nylon 1/4" and 3/4" by the foot? I'm picky - I like this specific type of rope.


----------



## Kiara

So, I dug up an old picture of the Haflinger I used to ride. Good memories 







I also made a Texas gardening thread: http://www.horseforum.com/farm-forum/texas-gardening-153273/#post1891158
I'm looking at you, texasgal and clippityclop 

As for today, it's getting down to blanketing weather! Even though the sites say it will be above 30, I found that it gets colder out here then wherever they measure the weather for this area. I'm glad to see that it is still Winter though. I was getting worried about how hot summer was going to be if winter is already in the 80s!:shock:


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

So looking forward to riding a bit this afternoon even though it will be cold.


----------



## dbarabians

Spring is right around the corner. We just have to hold on a few more weeks. Then presto chango summer is here. 
give me the heat any day. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Im with you DBA. I will take the heat over the cold any day.


----------



## dbarabians

We will know it is here when the mesquite trees bud and bloom. No better sign that winter is gone than that. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Yep, that's when I plant my tow-maters!


----------



## clippityclop

OMG! They found her horse! No word on the rig tho but the horse is home!!!

article: breaking news-horse recovered | Montgomery County Police Reporter

Thanks for spreading the word everybody!


----------



## Kayella

That is amazing news, CC! I sure hope they found out who did this and they suffer the consequences.


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> OMG! They found her horse! No word on the rig tho but the horse is home!!!
> 
> article: breaking news-horse recovered | Montgomery County Police Reporter
> 
> Thanks for spreading the word everybody!


Saw that yesterday ... so glad!


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

This was like a nail-biter for me...I absolutely hate this kind of stuff. I'm so afraid that someone would try to do that to me, and I'd go to jail for shooting them because my NRA membership expired just the day before.....:?

:lol::lol::lol:

no, really! haha!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Valentines Day my Texas friends!


----------



## dbarabians

Valentines Day!!!! 
Thankfully I dont celebrate it and can keep the money spent on flowers and cards, choclates, etc.
There are advantages for being Jewish. dont ya know. 
I went out to check the pregnant mares today and place my hand on Dancers hip to peek at her udder. When I lifted my hand it was covered in red horse hair The horses are shedding
Spring is on its way!!!!!!. 
Oh and thanks Texasgal for the Valentines card with the Arabian horses.
Dont know the breed of the last one though LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Duh! It's a PAINT (or pinto) .. pretty obvious.

Badger started shedding last week ... Gunner is still holding onto his ...


----------



## Kayella

Henny's giving up a few strands of hair, but I am (im)patiently waiting for full on shedding. I can't wait to see what he sheds out to be. Hopefully the same color as when he shed out his foal coat  He was puuurdy then.


----------



## dbarabians

At least you could have been consistent an posted a card with a half arab pinto.
Now that you mention it I can see the spots.
Why dont you post it on the breeds thread and see how many responses you get? Betcha someone sees some TB in there. 
Is it me or is this the only FRIENDLY thread on the forum?
Texasgal you did manage to bring a lot of us together and avoid the drama.
You done did good. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I've noticed it too, dba... so many are so willing to jump on a freakin' bandwagon ... acuse .. chide... it get's tiring.

I can get sucked in too (as I'm sure you see) .. lol. But I do like to come back here where we all seem to get along .. no matter what!

Love you guys!

BTW .. I think Gunner's eye is better. He's holding it open more and seems less painful ... I believe it'll be all uphill from here. yay!


----------



## Kayella

That is so true, DB. I think this is one of the only threads where people don't attack each other. Just shows how awesome Texas really is! :wink:

Yay for Gunner! I bet he's enjoying his new run.


----------



## clippityclop

Shedding horses here, too - going to leave it on them tho thru the weekend at least - supposed to hit 38 this weekend with rain. We will see!

Today is a great day to eat chocolate - it is all on sale - like we need a reason!


----------



## nuisance

That's why I don't reply to many of the other threads, or start one. For sure didn't post that I bred my mare! I for sure would have gotten it! it's ok for all the breeders out there to breed, but not us individuals... And, yes, it will have a forever home with me! 

Happy VD!


----------



## Kayella

nuisance said:


> That's why I don't reply to many of the other threads, or start one. For sure didn't post that I bred my mare! I for sure would have gotten it! it's ok for all the breeders out there to breed, but not us individuals... And, yes, it will have a forever home with me!
> 
> Happy VD!


Nuisance there are so many double standards it's not even funny. Breeding is one the largest. I just don't get it sometimes. :?


----------



## nuisance

My horses are so muddy! They must have enjoyed the heck out of that rain! You know what I'll be doing this weekend! lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

my boy has been shedding for weeks now and he has such a thick winter coat. I will be so glad when its all gone. I feel like it takes me forever to groom him. In fact I could groom him non stop for days and he would still look ungroomed lol.


----------



## texasgal

That is sooooooooo true. Breeding double standards .. I honestly don't post ANYTHING about ANY of my horses unless it's on this thread.

I would have been questioned relentlessly about Gunner's eye. What tests did the vet run? What meds is he on? Why didn't they do this .. why aren't they doing that .. if I can't afford to have him treated at the hospital, I shouldn't own him... blah blah blah blah...

Ain't got time for all that .. pfffffffffft!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Happy Valentines to all my fellow Texas horsey friends.


----------



## texasgal

WW .. your boy sounds like Badger .. he's been shedding for a week, but he still had 4 times the hair Gunner has ... It took him OVERNIGHT to grow it, will probably be MONTHS shedding it .. lol


----------



## Kayella

texasgal said:


> That is sooooooooo true. Breeding double standards .. I honestly don't post ANYTHING about ANY of my horses unless it's on this thread.
> 
> I would have been questioned relentlessly about Gunner's eye. What tests did the vet run? What meds is he on? Why didn't they do this .. why aren't they doing that .. if I can't afford to have him treated at the hospital, I shouldn't own him... blah blah blah blah...
> 
> Ain't got time for all that .. pfffffffffft!


And instead, you got "Oh no, I hope he's alright and heals okay!" :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Right? I think there is a sense of COMMUNITY on this thread .. and the forum is too big for people to feel that.

I do enjoy this thread..


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yeah I agree this thread we all care about one another and support each other but the community as a whole its hard to get that same type of support. Somone always comes along to question your every statement or whatever.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

besides we have our own Chupacabra that visits this thread quite often


----------



## nuisance

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> Happy Valentines to all my fellow Texas horsey friends.


 
I shouldn't say this.... but I read that as "horney" friends :shock:

Sorry, my bad! lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol well perhaps yall are and I just don't know it naughty naughty 

My wife would prefer IM not hanging around with a bunch of horney people on the internet i think lol.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Valentines Day Y'all! I am in complete agreement about this thread. Had my first laugh out loud of the day with it, thanks!!!

I don't do all the chocolates, flowers, etc. Just give me a family dinner and horsey time then I'm good!


----------



## Kayella

I do chocolates. Chocolate and Henny is alllll I need today


----------



## dbarabians

to think that we owe this community to Texasgal.
so Texasgal Happy Valentines and I hope it is as Happy or horney as you want it to be. 
Same to the rest of you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

What are ya'll doing?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. I just got my Click2Houston 12pm Headlines:

Carnival Triumph to arrive in Alabama (Yay!)

2 burglary suspects die in collision

Deputy kills suspect at store

Robber shoots woman outside gym

2 arrested in carjacking at bar

Officer shoots, kills dad holding baby hostage

Man dies after being beaten, run over

Woman attacked on walk home ...

*sigh*


----------



## dbarabians

Depressing isnt it? I was not going to like that post. Just thought I should let you know I feel the pain too. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

More Happy VD's


----------



## texasgal

I'll tell ya, Don, I just don't get up in the news like I used to. I'm a crime buff and used to follow missing persons cases, etc, but it AFFECTS you. I just emmerse myself in my critters, my family, the bible, work .. (not necessarily in that order.. lol) ... the world has gone mad!


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling tg, I hardly ever watch the news because it soooooooo depressing! Sometimes I feel a little lost as to what's going on in the world:/

I'm like you, just emerse myself into work, family, horses and church (not in that order of course).


----------



## dbarabians

That is why I am slowing down and not taking anymore new clients. time to focus on me and wind down for retirement. Not anytime soon. just time to start thinking about it. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I know, dba, a 'ministry' like you and I are involved in can affect you also ... although it's rewarding to see people grow and forgive and move forward ... hearing the stories and how broken humanity is can take it's toll ...

*hugs*


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks to you though we can visit this thread and smile at least a couple of times a day.
Chupacabre jokes or not.
I also would not have an avatar . Getting one really made my day. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Rita Crundwell gets 19+ yrs


http://www.ratemyhorsepro.com/news/...r-rita-crundwell-to-19-years-behind-bars.aspx


----------



## nuisance

WOW! I clicked on a video about Tennessee walkers, that linked from above page, about a trainer, charged with animal cruelty. shows video, of the trainer "soring" and abusing the horse. HORRIBLE!!! I don't understand how people can do that to any animal. 

It's pretty graphic but, I had never "seen" what the do! Now I wish I had never watched it, but glad I did, so I can try to educate others if they want to do this! Here's the video, if you want to see


----------



## texasgal

n~ Yup ... best not to click on anything TWH .... especially now that you know how they get'em that way .....

sad.


----------



## texasgal

oh... and the above trainer ... who has been in trouble before ... only got 3 years PROBATION .... and fines.


----------



## dbarabians

Please allow me to state that I give my dear friend Texasgal a hard time here on the Texas thread.
That is a sign that I like and respect you; My friends and family can verify that if I am not joking or using you as some punch line then you really dont mean that much to me. She is one of the people on this forum I WILL meet one day. Just to say hello and put a face to the comments and support I have recieved from her.
She has not only brought these diverse individuals together she has made me feel welcome and has given me encouragement to disclose some very private issues here on this forum.
She cares and she has a big heart.. She has earned my respect forever. I call her a friend. Now what she calls me have no idea.Let the rest of us give her the credit for this forum. One with nice polite conversations and NO DRAMA for YOUR Mama. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

here here DBA. I second that. I know ive only been on this forum a short time but you guys are all top notch by my account and people that I would very much enjoy meeting, chatting with and riding with. This thread has a much different tone than pretty much any other thread on this board and I am grateful for all of you.


----------



## texasgal

Awwwwww, dba, that's a little mushy-ness from you ... (are you into the wine again??)

Thanks, my friend, I look forward to us meeting, maybe riding together, hopefully sharing a meal ....

*hugs*

btw .. I call you "My favorite liberal jewish friend" .. Bwa ha ha ha *snort*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

OMG a liberal Jew in TX? color me shocked. Not really
Our farrier is Jewish actually. He just moved here a couple of years ago from Israel in fact. Really cool dude too. And despite being a new farrier he is the best one we have had at our stables yet.


----------



## texasgal

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> OMG* a liberal Jew in TX?* color me shocked. Not really
> Our farrier is Jewish actually. He just moved here a couple of years ago from Israel in fact. Really cool dude too. And despite being a new farrier he is the best one we have had at our stables yet.


I know, right?? We had to hold 2 townhall meetings just to see if we could let him on the Texas Thread... 

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ..


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

thats almost as rare to have on here as having a Chupacabra on here lol.


----------



## texasgal

OH, WW .... we are EVERYWHERE ... you just don't KNOW it ....


----------



## dbarabians

At least a liberal Jew has hair 24/7 not just during the day. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

You also need me to inform you that Governor Goodhair Perry is an idiot. I think most of you are learning this slowly but surely. 
But Gov OOPS needs to go. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

No politics on MY thread, you little liberal ... lol.


----------



## texasgal

Sorry .. didn't mean to shut the thread down.. I'm just SICK of politics..

Just want to keep this thread friendly and light!

Carry on!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh yeah way to go TG. gotta be a party pooper.
Incidentally who was the Chupacabra presidential candidate in this last election i never really heard about yall represintative. lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ it's my party and I'll cry if I want to .. LOL

We don't vote for anything .. we just plunder and eviscerate .. indiscriminately


----------



## texasgal

Spring? Seriously?

The horses are shedding.
The chickens are laying and breeding.
The trees have all budded.
The pasture is loaded with green grass...

Really? I'm skeptical.....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!! 3 DAY WEEKEND HERE!!!


----------



## kctop72

Yes, happy Friday yal! I gave myself a 3 day weekend too!!!! I have to clean house today but then the weekend is mine! Well except for my kids powerlifting meet tomorrow but I'm looking forward to it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'm TAKING a three day weekend....


----------



## clippityclop

Sorry - just catching up - my two cents -
YES this thread is great - yes I can't stand the people who love to ignore the topic of your thread and immediately give you a free psychological profile on yourself- your deepest thoughts - your shortcomings and your insecurities....and then the ones who also are good at ignoring the topic and feel free to pick apart any picture you post and critique your poor horse to death (even if it isn't your horse) and then they start bashing the rider and how they are riding, too...they will even pick apart the horses and people in the background. 

So on current topics, I have had laryngitis off and on all week - get up in the morning and can't talk then regain a voice by about 9 am, then lose it again as the weather cools and it's totally gone by 9 pm. Awhile ago I sat out on the patio in a beach lounge chair and got a sunburn. Tonight I will freeze. 

TG, it is definitely spring ~ Texas style!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

If you look at the top right, you will see my brain right now before this Physics test!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

So just got back from lunch at this local cafe here and I tried their 10 pancake challenge. Its 10 pancakes in 10 minutes. if you suceed you get it free, a picture on the wall and a t-shirt.

I fell short by 1 and a half pancakes. I was so freaking close. had I had 2 more minutes Id have completed it. My co-workers were there rooting me on too. Oh well it was fun and I managed to not really get sick. Have some indigestion now but didn't lose my lunch as you might say.

anyways hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Ill be providing some turn back help for cutting this weekend for the first time. Thank goodness it isn't at a competition.


----------



## texasgal

WW vs FOOD


----------



## kctop72

That sounds like fun WW, the turn back part, not eating all those panckes. I'm good for 2 or 3 maybe.

I took the day to clean my house and I'm still not finished. *sigh*


----------



## texasgal

I have a hard time eating ONE pancake .. just not my thing.


----------



## Kiara

Wow, WW that is impressive! 

I doubt it's Spring yet - it will be in the 20s tonight... and 70 during the day. Texas...

On the good news side: I bought metal bins for the horse feed and even with banging and shaking them my young horse was more interested in finding out if they contained food than being scared. *yeay desensitization*

On another note, I am so out of it, reading over the posts on the forum I ended up reading: Vegetable bread Quarter horse. I think I need a break :shock:

Oh, TBJ, viel Erfolg on the physics tests (that's not good luck, it's lots of success, I find that a better wish :wink


----------



## clippityclop

WW if you were anywhere near me, I'd make you wear hot neon pants and come to my Zumba class. Do you know how many calories that is? Now if it was a 32 oz steak challenge, well then we could look the other way. When it comes to a really good ribeye, nothing matters but living in the moment!


----------



## texasgal

DH and DD are still sleeping. Dogs are fed and pottied. Horse is fed and medicated. Chickens are out, roosters crowing. Fire in fireplace. I'm on couch catching up online .... ME time (for however many minutes THAT lasts!)


----------



## Kayella

I'm about to head out and meet the farrier for Henny. Then I think we'll be getting to first bath of the year! I'm excited 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. House is clean, I'm clean, 2nd to last load of laundry is in the washer. It's only 38° out there, gonna wait to let it warm a bit, thengo start driving fence posts around where I'm going to put the garden.... Maybe I need to do it while it's cool huh?! lol


----------



## clippityclop

yeah! people getting stuff done - it's contagious. Got all the leaves blown off the patio - smoker is smokin chickens, beef ribs and a pork loin - fresh baked bread rising waiting to be baked, a cheesecake in the oven (oops I better get started on the baked beans) and the oldest DD is gone with a friend for the day...yeah! no teenage attitude! LOL! Youngest is easy - she plays outside while we work. Hubby and I have just been sitting on the patio and remarking on the beauty of the day. It's nice not to have to move my rear unless I feel like it!


----------



## Kayella

Oh gosh, today is the prettiest day ever! I'm sitting outside on my porch with the stray cats we feed bombarding me for pets :lol: I spent 4 hours with Henny this morning. He got his feet trimmed and got a bath!  A great Saturday indeed.


----------



## dbarabians

Moving the some of the horses to Collin county I noticed that a few are in need of a bath. thjey havent had one for years. Once it gets in the 80's for a couple of days I will attempt to right this issue.
This should be fun. some have never been hosed down before. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

How's the move going, dba? I sure wish I was set up ... I'd take a couple of those mares off your hands .....


----------



## nuisance

DH was not impressed with my fence line! He called it crooked!!! How dare he! Lol. He drove a few T-posts a little.. uh lot.. farther in. Chain link up. Now just waiting for last freeze to plant


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Wow guys I had more fun on horseback today than I ever have before. I didn't just do turn back help but I got to work some cattle too. Also since Im learning to rope right now they let me rate a cow for a while. That was a rush to cut and to rate. Great day. About to go out to eat with my lovely bride. and then going back out to my co-workers place tomorrow to do it again.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal the moving is going well I will move about 12 horses. the stallion, the pregnant mares, horses that are in training and a couple of the rescues that need attention and training before selling or giving them away.
there is no hurry and I still have no idea what to leave in here and take to other one. I will be here a couple of nights a week. It is only about 45 miles. so I will keep a computer in both places.
I hope i dont confuse everyone with which place I am talking about. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Horse fed and medicated, chickens fed and out, dogs fed and pottied, feed room emptied and swept, hay unloaded and stacked, breakfast and coffee .... now off to church, then TSC for some t-posts, then home for fence work.

THIS CHICK IS GOING TO SLEEP TONIGHT!


----------



## texasgal

check
check
check .... 

Oh, and we bought gunner a toy ... one of those balls with the handle .. he's currently batting it around his paddock trying to figure out how to pick it up....


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - I went to TSC - they had jolly balls on sale - is that what you bought? :wink:

Pulled that tarps off the tomatoes. Broke two, but still have 78 left - doubt I'll miss them. Bought some flowers to plant in the flower beds and some new red yucca plants. Going to plant a cactus garden - I have several agave (sp?) to plants (babies a neighbor gave me) and a aloe vera that is almost three feet tall and wide - which amazes me - never saw one that big - those spines turn into barbs when the leaves get that big! OUCH!

Still waiting for March 1 to plant the beans, squash, cantaloupe, peppers, eggplant and some other stuff that escapes my mind - waiting for the night temps to hold at 50 or more. 

I bought showsheen today - I don't have the heart to put the freezing hose on the boys yet but I'll squirt a little showsheen in their manes and tails and at least brush out the tangles. My dogs need a bath, too - but the water hose is like ice!!


----------



## texasgal

Yes, a Jolly Ball ... he's very interested in it .. lol


----------



## nuisance

My horses could care less about their jolly ball. Got the one with the handle, and the one you hang up, that has the treat above it, that they can lick. They don't touch either one. But, the dogs love the jolly ball, so it wasn't wasted! lol


----------



## outnabout

WorshipWarrior83 said:


> Wow guys I had more fun on horseback today than I ever have before. I didn't just do turn back help but I got to work some cattle too. Also since Im learning to rope right now they let me rate a cow for a while. That was a rush to cut and to rate. Great day. About to go out to eat with my lovely bride. and then going back out to my co-workers place tomorrow to do it again.


WWarrior I agree, playing with cows is the best! I board at a cutting barn and was a turn back horse a while back when there was cutting practice. This summer if I have time I want to get more into sorting. My mare was a cutter about 10 years ago and she still gets excited around the cows. 
Looking forward to hearing more about your cutting and roping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

OK been lurking for a while, insanely busy past 2 weeks both at work and with truck and trailer business! I found my truck, an 06 Ram 2500 59 diesel 4x4 AT tires SLT really clean on inside. Had to have the main computer control unit replaced, I guess that's why somebody sold the truck. Their loss my gain! 
Adding to the productive Saturday theme, yesterday was awesome! Nothing like getting up getting into your new truck and knowing you're going to spend the whole day working with horses and stuff! Went to pick up the new little bumper pull trailer I bought, a CM Dakota, Put the first coat of varnish on the floor and got all the locks and stuff done. Then my friend helped me to learn how to back up a trailer. 
Today I rode my mare put the second coat of varnish on the floor and started feeling guilty about not cleaning house haha. 
Don't have to work tomorrow so I think I'll practice loading the horses and maybe driving them a little bit if I can snag one of the guys from the barn to help me. I've never had any issues with loading them in a trailer, but I've never been the one driving. Makes me nervous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Sounds like everyone had a great weekend!!! I know I did My kids had a powerlifting meet on Saturday. My son got 1st and my daughter got 5th but it was her first time and we think she qualified for regionals. My son's last lift was 350 pounds which was more than my daughters total weight of the day! I was so proud of both of them
One of DH's friends from hidhscool was in town and we went out that night and had a blast. Then church Sunday morning and got to ride last night. My mare did awesome but I think she was worn out from being out in the pasture for a day and a half. DH finished cleaning stalls last night and his little filly never got up while he was in there cleaning, It was so cool!!!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

awesome KC congrats to your kiddos.
Too bad we didn't get to ride yesterday cause of the wind. I was looking forward to getting back out there to work some cows.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks WW. Yeah the wind was a little crazy yesterday....


----------



## Kayella

Awww KC your filly is too cute! 

Ditto on the wind here. And after a gorgeous weekend, it's supposed to storm today. Phooey.


----------



## texasgal

Well, kay .. the storm just blew through here so you should have it in a couple hours!


----------



## Kayella

Booooo. Was it bad? It just started to rain as I'm typing this. Henny won't be pleased being left out in the rain LOL.


----------



## texasgal

It rained, stopped, rained, stopped, (repeat about 5 times) then it POURED for about ten minutes .. and then it stopped.


----------



## Kayella

It's currently doing the "rain stop rain stop" right now. It's some nice rain for the ground to soak in!  I wonder if I could sprinkle anything on Henny to help him grow when it rains. Just his withers, though. Lord knows his butt is tall enough LOL


----------



## texasgal

.....and NOW we have sunshine and big thunder boomers! It may not be over!


----------



## kctop72

Everythin is southeast of us but the wind is still on a tear!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

its gorgeous outside here right now. I hope it stays for lessons this afternoon.


----------



## oh vair oh

This Texas wind is going to blow my ponies away ):
It's so warm outside, it's such a shame that this wind knocks me off my feet.


----------



## Kayella

It just poured like a mother. Let's hope Henny forgives me sometime soon. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It was a good one, huh? DH was on the tractor trying yo get to the house ... he was DRENCHED! ..


----------



## Kayella

It still is a good one! Still raining. We had a couple hours of gorgeous sun then it started pouring on and off again. Poor Henny has no trees or shelter in his paddock. And your poor husband! Nothing is worse than a wet tractor seat bahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

We got two hours of a steady medium rain and it actually soaked in, too! Then the sun came out and something blew in and three of us have been coughing non-stop. They say cedar in particular is really bad right now....we are surrounded.


----------



## Kayella

It is STILL raining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Geez kay ... over-achieve much? lol

Gunner was standing out in it too ... poor baby.


----------



## Kiara

Well, here it was 80 with no rain 

DH did ride our old man today  and helped with a little trim-up. 

Took little girl in the round pen and did some brushing, hoof picking and throwing ropes around and over here to mix it up a bit. She also got a little trim up during which she spooked, but didn't take off. I held her leg as i was rasping and she only twitched but that was it. Good girl! 

Kayella, I almost want to send my little girl to you. You put so much work into your boy, he must be the best behaved horse around!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Well, it finally stopped raining... For now  Henny wasn't as soaked as I thought he would be, and didn't give me too bad of a stink face when I got there! :wink: I gave him a couple peppermints as an apology though and brushed and toweled him until he completely dried off. He just wanted to eat! 

Awww thanks, Kiara!  I get compliments on his behavior all the time. "He's such a great little boy!" "Yeah, when he wants to be! :lol:" He really is such a well behaved gentleman for 10 months old, though. Sometimes I have to step back, remind myself he's still just a baby, and give him some slack. We did work on groundwork yesterday! By the end I was able to send him over the tarp  I couldn't be any prouder of my little man! I know your filly will get there too. Henny is fidgety with his feet as well but I've been picking his feet out every day and it's gotten much better.


----------



## kctop72

Good Mornin' fellow Texans!!!!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

good mornin. I really want to ride tomorrow since I have a half day at work but im worried its gonna rain. Id really prefer it didn't rain on my half day but if it does then it does i guess.


----------



## Kayella

It poured the hardest last night around midnight. Checked on Henny this morning and he was dry and happily munching away. It's supposed to storm like crazy tomorrow, so I may end up stalling him to give him and his paddock a break. But while I was brushing him last night to help him dry, I curried off a lot of hair! Yay spring is here!


----------



## texasgal

It hit us about 9:30 last night .. then the cool air...

Gunner wasn't a happy camper this morning... lol


----------



## nuisance

Suppose to start raining this evening, and rain thru the week!  we need it so bad!. Next Wednesday, is when my friends and I are going to the Grasslands camping thru the weekend, and I saw a post on "controlled burns" for the Grasslands, and we are camping at the largest area they are going to burn!:shock: I tried to call to see when they are going to start, but they were closed already, so one of the girls that is going called first thing this morning, was assured we should be ok, that area will be the last to start burning, and they may not start to burn any until after we're gone. But, he got her number just in case they do start burning when we are there! So cross your fingers we have a non burning camping trip!!! 

Remember, ya'll are welcome! We have several people coming up for the weekend. We are camping in area 904.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

hey any of you guys have any western pads that your looking to sell or trade?

Im looking for something felt or wool. Ive been riding with a neoprene and I just don't like how much it makes my guy sweat so bad. Im trying to not buy new at this point as we have poured so much money into tack over the last year so Im trying to deal with something a bit cheaper than new.


----------



## clippityclop

I myself just went looking for a particular pad that I have and like and can't find what I want anymore - it caused me to write a huge ranting post in another area of the forum just because everything is so overpriced and so cheaply made these days.

I will keep my eye out for something .... you mention wool - what kind? Toklat Coolback? Reinsman? or Diamond? Going to the co-op later today - I can check the for sale board in the back.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

It would be nice if it were Reinsman but IM not super picky on that. Its more the material than the brand.


----------



## Lonestar22

Chicks Saddlery has inexpensive saddle pads, perhaps something like this?
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Classic Neoprene Felt Saddle Pad with Wear Leathers

Or you could get a felt/wool blanket to layer under your neoprene pad?


ETA: I have something very similar to this pad that I absolutely love...
http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/1030/FP5814


----------



## texasgal

Did ya'll know ?????

Valentine's Day is OVER ... so it it OFFICIALLY the season of ST PATRICK'S DAY!!

And in keeping with the spirit of Ireland .. I will be posting Irish sayins, lore, and maybe even contest questions .. (not that there will be any prizes or anything)...

So:

Beannachtaí na Féile Pádraig!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well let me respond with Siochan leat

and also returen the wishing of Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## texasgal

Siochan leat to you as well ..

Out came the green office decorations and Pandora is set to traditional Irish music ..

All my co-workers are saying "Oh noooo ... is it THAT time again already??"

*snicker*

They only think it's soon because since they quit letting me decorate or wear my Christmas stuff here at work ... December is St Patricks in my office too ..

LOL.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol yeah I have my fair share of St. Pat's decoration in my office during this time.

I mean its impossible to tell im not of Irish descent lol.


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. well, my maiden name is SULLIVAN .. "Hello!"

Soooooo HAPPY TUESDAY .. today's noon headlines:

NASA loses contact with Space Station
Man, 22, shot, killed outside apartment complex
Man shot in face at intersection
Store owner killed in robery
Standing water shuts down I-45 lane
Strong storm damage home
Nightclub fight caught on camera
Late night knocks on doors worry residents
Parents agree to stop trying to make teen have abortion 


Yes .. it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood ... again! (so glad I live in the country)


----------



## dbarabians

thankfully I can skip all the "holidays" with St. attached to their names.
I also dont drink green beer and nobody better ever pinch me.
Good luck looking for a saddle pad Worship warrior.
Texasgal are you trying to darken everyones mood today with the news headlines?
Today I was having such a sparkling good time I thought my name was alka seltzer and now you go and burst all my bubbles. Thanks. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Well, you can look at that two ways, dba .. I read the headlines and thank GOD I'm in the country!! lol

Green beer is GROSS ... in order to make the beer green, they have to use some tasteless, colorless, yuck of a beer .. like Miller Lite...

If I'm going to enjoy a brew, it'll be something like:


----------



## outnabout

Texasgal, that stuff will grow hair on your chest! Me gusta Dos XX myself! 
We just had Mardi Gras AND St. Valentine's last week, and now yes, St. Patrick's day. I'm half Scots-Irish and ya can't say I don't love a fiddle in any language! 
Here in north Texas it is supposed to be stormy Wednesday night/Thursday morning, but otherwise, everybody is getting spring fever. Crazy wind, too, gusts up to 35 mph.
WWarrior, I have always used a neoprene pad, and yes, my mare gets very sweaty, but it acts as lubrication. Sometimes I worry about it slipping on inclines since we are going to get out on the trails more.
Nuisance, have a great time this weekend at the Grasslands! Some of us will be out there next month.
Pics of mine I took yesterday. My colt, the grullo, sunning, and at the fence with his new little friend, and my mare.


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> Texasgal, that stuff will grow hair on your chest!.


Is THAT what cause that??!??!?! .. I thought it was my chupacabra heritage.... :lol:


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> Is THAT what cause that??!??!?! .. I thought it was my chupacabra heritage.... :lol:


Drinking that will help you be a better chupacabra. A stout one


----------



## kctop72

Again, y'all are too funny! I would love to go to the grasslands but my daughter made the regionals in powerlifting and the meet is this weekend!!!

WW, I'll check my tack room, I think I have one but not sure if you would be interested. It's black and gray with wool underneath and has the notch for the withers (don't know the correct name for it). I can take a pic and send it to you.

As for St. Patty's day, that's my brother's birthday and my daughter's boyfriend (fiance') is part Irish, last name Kelly!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

the problem I have with the neoprene is not so much that my gleding sweats alot its that sometimes we aren't in a position to stop and let him get hydrated and if you don't replace the fluids for them it can harm them.

Sometims we go on road rides for a couple hours at a time and if I want to do anything but walk I need another pad or make my boy lug around extra water for the both of us.


----------



## nuisance

I've never used a neoprene pad, but the people I know who have used one, say they slip on them alot. When shopping for a new cinch, all they had at Atwoods was neoprene also. I just looked at that, and thought it would gall a horse, so I went elsewhere. Got a good wool one.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

yeah I like mohair cinches. Im looking at getting a roper cinch


----------



## clippityclop

Where is TBJ? I have something for her - this chick has a great 2 point while she's 6 foot in the air:







I had a horse I rode like this all of the time in my 20's - but we jumped over creeks and logs in the woods - never over 3 foot - LOL ....but he was the safest horse I've ever owned. He is dead and buried under my asparagus beds - he was the best and I really enjoyed showing him off. But that was a long time ago when hitting the ground didn't hurt so bad - there's no way in hades I'd let my girls do this now...


----------



## nuisance

_I know what you mean! There was a time, I would have done this, and did, like you, creeks, streams, downed trees. But not now! I don't bounce anymore, I break! lolo_

_ETA: thanks for saying Asparagus, I need to get some for my garden! Have to plant everything new since it's a new house for us, herbs, everything! _


----------



## dbarabians

Hey I will be Irish long enough to enjoy a guinness stout.
Oh and I have been to Mardi Gras in my younger days. 10 times.
There is no better entertainment than watching thousands of people make fools of themselves. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I finally got my mare in the horse trailer!!! I moved the trailer over in the pasture, and backed it up to one of the tiers, so there would be no stepping up. She wouldn't lead in, she would walk up to it. So I turned her around and backed her in! lol It worked. Did that a couple times. Then I faced her forward, put a butt rope on her, and finally got her eased in face first. Let her eat some grain, backed her out, led her around, put her in again. Still had to use the butt rope, and a shoulder in her ****, but she went in much easier!!  I let her finish her grain, backed her out, and let her loose. Of course, it was dark by this time. Tomorrow, more of the same! Tried the "natural horsemanship" way, didn't phase her a bit! Hopefully tomorrow will be easier!


----------



## texasgal

My free jumping story (well, she had a bridle, just no saddle)

When I was in high school, my friend had a little appy mare that would jump anything.. I popped off one day about her jumping a car, soooooo we set a jump up around this little car (don't remember is it was like vw or a little toyota or something. Drove the car out from under the jump (I ain't crazy) ... an then I warmed her up bareback and jumped her over that jump. So technically.. we jumped a car!

Fun times!


----------



## dbarabians

I used to have a mare that I jumped anything on bareback.
Once when trying to impress someone I jumped with no hands. Made the jump but lost control and the mare bucked me off. Broke my right collar bone when I hit the ground.
next time she dislocated my shoulder after jumping a creek bareback and we both tumbled head over heels. Even that didnt sop my from my daring ways.
i still have her granddaughters. Cried like a baby when she was put to sleep at 32. Shalom


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

KC that would be great if you have something and I could get a pic. Just let me know the price and Ill see what I can do.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I can't even imagine losing a horse I had that long. Id be crying like a baby too.
But sounds like you had some great times with that mare.


----------



## texasgal

I was given a gelding years ago that was in his teens and starving at the time.. he had been an old show horse. I rehabbed him and he and I were inseperable for about 10 years.. When I moved to Texas, I left him with my cousin. When she could no longer care for him, I paid to ship him out here .. he was 28. He lived another 3 1/2 years and I had him put down. That was August 1994. I still dream about him, can smell him, and ride him in my dreams .... Still have his skull, femur, some rib bones, and the pelvic bone.. 

The special ones can really touch us.

I shall try to find photos and scan them some day....


----------



## dbarabians

She was a TWH/QH the most hard headed and loyal mare I ever owned. Only I could catch her . She could buck so hard that my father entertained selling her to a rodeo company for a saddle bronc. It took 3 trainers to settle her under saddle and 1 she put in the hospital.
She could jump anything and we used her to sort cattle.
I think that is why I like a horse with a little spunk and a lot of spirit. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Chad was cold-backed.. always a little hump in his back when you first got on him, and a crow hop when you asked for the first lope. But I placed and won many western pleasure, trail, and games classes on him locally..... 

But he hated my first husband.

When we rode, Joe always wanted to ride Chad. I could tell Chad hated it and I would talk to him the whole time. "Whoa, son. Eeeeeasy, son." Told Joe to never try to ride him unless I was there.

Well, one day I was working my yearling on the other side of the facility and Joe showed up with friends to "show them his horse" .. he couldn't catch him .. IN THE STALL.. so my cousin caught him and put the bridle on him for Joe. Joe led him out of the stall, and slung up on him bareback. My cousin said that his butt no sooner hit Chad's back when Chad EXPLODED .. head down, bucking. Joe landed on his back .. Chad spun around, put his head down and looked square at him like "Wanna try again?".

Joe never rode him again .. and we weren't married long after that.. lol.


----------



## texasgal

I apologize for rambling, but these are great memories.

Do ya'll know what I mean when I say "bronc ears" .. That's what I called Chad's ears when the would turn out to the side, and "shrink" .. it's hard to explain. They would go from looking forward, to each ear turned to the side and they seemed to get shorter.. this is when I knew he was about to get cheeky ..

Lord, I loved that horse.... lol


----------



## dbarabians

Go ahead and ramble Texasgal.
We like your stories. its those headlines you post that are depressing.
If anyone ever tells someone that I cried at the death of Kristi its on.
I am a hardened war veteran and have no emotions.
Besides I did it alone in the barn and no one saw me. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ I would think less of you if you DIDN'T cry ...............

I didn't cry until the next day when I showed up at the barn to take care of my other horse to realize that I would never see his expressive face or hear his whisper soft nicker again ...

I think I could cry right now ...

*crap*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I would think of less of you if you hadn't cried as well DBA.

Real men aren't afraid to cry when the situation calls for it.


----------



## nuisance

I had a QH mare, I got as a yearling. Never had seen a human until she was rounded up and taken away from her momma! They couldn't keep her in the corral with the other yearlings, she was so aggressive to them, and they couldn't do anything for her. She was beautiful. solid black, no white, unless you were close enough, she had 15 white hairs in the swirl on her forehead.. I know I counted them! lol. I was 14 or 15 at the time. Dad talked the guy into letting us take her home (my dad worked for the ranch owner, pumping his oil leases). They wanted to put her down said she was an outlaw. But, we got her home, I took over her care, she was a sweetheart. BUT, she hated men! I could do anything I wanted to on her, around her, but if a man was there, they'd better watch out! We went on vacation and she got a split in her hoof, my brother couldn't catch her to take her to the vet. He called one of my friends I rode with, she walked right up to her, had to take her to the vet for my brother! lol

I miss her! I cried the day we had to put her down


----------



## dbarabians

I am not ashamed of showing emotions.
I was just trying to enhance my manly image here on the forum.
Livestock producers do not get attached to the animals in their care. We would never sell any if we did.
I do however have several older horses that should have been sold years ago in their late teens and early 20's to avoid caring for them in their old age.
There are 10 at the farm that fit that description. Thats a lot of horses . thats why there are 28 horses . As long as they can get around and eat on their own they have a home. there is one that is 32 no 33. I think she is going to go a few more years. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

*Ingredients For Soda Bread Recipe*


2lb of plain flour
1 tea spoon of salt
1 tea spoon of bicarbonate of soda
1 pint of buttermilk
*How to make Irish Soda Bread*

Recipe tip: If you cannot get fresh buttermilk you can easily make an equally good substitute by adding 1 teaspoon of lemon juice to 1 pint of fresh whole milk.

Preheat the oven to 425 °F.

Mix ingredients into a bowl adding enough buttermilk to soften the dough.

Turn out the dough on a lightly floured cutting board, knead lightly and shape into a round loaf.

Lightly butter a baking tray and place the shaped dough onto the tray careful using a knife to create a cross shape on top.

Bake the soda bread between 20-30 minutes and serve warm by cutting the bread into slices.

As suggested serve Soda Bread as part of an Irish traditional breakfast but can also be used as part of any morning breakfast.

There are variations of the Irish soda bread recipe with some including adding rolled oats or using a beaten egg to glaze the top of the soda bread.


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Y'all!

WW - I forgot to take the pic last night. My horse got out of her stall yesterday so I was tending to her and feeding the others. She got into someone elses feed but so far so good!

TG - Thanks for the recipe, I might have to try it

As for horses, my boy does like men either. He's just now letting DH ride without crow hoping around and we've had him since 2000!

We bought a little 6 mo filly in 2009 and had to put her down shortly after her 2nd birthday. She was my baby that I never got to ride but we had fun together. I still tear up and cry to this day.....


----------



## clippityclop

TG, how did you get his bones? Did you leave him be out in a pasture somewhere for nature to take its course and then collect them later? I have a DVM friend who is part American Indian and she wants to be able to be left to nature after she passes. She's even begun to go thru the process of figuring out how to do it without causing a fuss with authorities - she wants her body to be placed out in the back woods of her property to decompose on its own and it is a bigger deal than she thought - even tho she lives in the middle of nowhere. I wonder what will come of it....

There are only two horses buried here (my two that I had as a teenager and young adult) but we have 8 dogs buried here - only 3 belong to me - seems everyone we know comes to us when they want to bury their pets. It was getting a bit ridiculous because they were wanting to put stones and elaborate grave markings on everything and our place was starting to look like a creepy cemetery. So I took all grave markings down and we bury unmarked and everyone just depends on my memory of where they are. 

We buried goats at first - back when I was breeding 100 at a time and had the random casualty - but we got tired of digging holes for them real quick. There is a plateaued area (if that is a word) out back - far away from the house that looks something like a Myan offering site (LOL) and one day we just put a dead goat out there and the darn thing was GONE and nothing but a skeleton in 4 hours. Overnight, it was completely gone - nothing but a thoroughly cleaned skull with horns. Buzzards are our friends! So now that is what we do when goats die - I tease friends all of the time when they get mad and want to know where they can hide a body - I tell them to come see me! We won't even have to hide it!


----------



## texasgal

cc .. yes, we put him down in the back of a pasture .. I left his halter on him and tied the leadrope to a tree ... didn't know what I would find.. but most of him was back there ... some scattered 3 months later...


----------



## outnabout

TG now that brings tears to my eyes. The halter and lead rope. ..


----------



## texasgal

I still have it .. It's still on his skull ... It was the last red halter and lead I owned....


----------



## dbarabians

We have a big gully that has been used as a cemetery for all our large animals for well over 70 years. We bury nothing. If its close to the house we drag it with a tractor. let the coyotes and the buzzards recycle it I say. Shalom


----------



## stephenc

Good evening everyone. I finally got a full weekend off and I hope to get to spend it with my horse. He is my best friend. I hope to get to go trail riding with some friends or family this weekend. I am always looking for friends to ride with in my area. I hope everyone is having a great night and staying safe


----------



## texasgal

Dia Dhuit and Happy Thursday!

I stopped at Kroger this morning to pick up a little extra green bling for my office and LO, Kroger has decided to jump straight from Valentines to Easter ...

I had to let them know that there is a little holiday between Valentines and Easter that they chose to TOTALLY overlook this year...

So, I'll stop at CVS on the way home .....


----------



## texasgal

*







WANT! (The dog, not the kid)*

*The Irish Wolfhound is the world's largest breed of dog. The name is quite a recent one but the hound itself goes back far into the mists of time. The name it was given in ancient Ireland was "Cu" (variously translated as hound, Irish hound, war dog, wolf dog, etc.) and it is mentioned in Irish laws, which predate Christianity, and in Irish literature which dates from the 5th century or, in the case of the Sagas, from the Old Irish period A.D. 600-900.

The Great Irish Hound was only permitted to be owned by kings and the nobility but there were plenty of them as there were 150 kingdoms in Ancient Ireland as the country was divided into Fifths, each with a king, and each Fifth comprised numerous kingdoms, each of which had a lesser king subject to the kings of the Fifths.


The hounds were used as war dogs to haul men off horseback and out of chariots and there are many tales in Irish mythology of their ferocity and bravery in battle. They were also used as guards of property and herds and for hunting Irish elk as well as deer, boar, and wolves and were held in such high esteem that battles were fought over them. 
* 
*







*

(Brendan the Irish Wolfhound is with his owner/breeder, Frank Winters, who is 6' 1" BTW!! It really puts the breed's size into perspective!! Brendan is about 180 pounds (82 kg).)​


----------



## nuisance

I'd love to have an irish wolfhound! DH and I have talked about getting one. Just never found one, when we were looking!


----------



## texasgal

Once we get the perimeter to our 5 acres fenced.. I want a couple patrol dogs outside.. to keep the varmits (and the neighbors) off our property ... protect the animals and keep the deer out of the garden ..

You know ... stuff! 

I considered and LGD or and LGD cross .. but they are so vocal ... I guess we'll see what comes along when the time comes...


----------



## Kayella

Get a pyrenees! They're amazing livestock guardians, and so lovable and affectionate.


----------



## texasgal

And they bark .. and bark .. and bark ... that's how they are bred to alert.. I can't have a barker .. *sad* ... I love them.


----------



## Roadyy

My wife brought home an 8 week old Australian Shepherd/Blue Healer/ mix that is all white with black spots yesterday. I'm not sure how to make her understand I appreciate the thought, but not ready for another dog yet. My Bud is 13 and won't be here much longer, but doesn't mean I want to replace him yet. This puppy makes 5 dogs now and that is too many dogs in my opinion for pets even if its strictly an outside dog.


----------



## Kayella

Huh, my pyrenees never really barked at all. We used to ride him around the yard like he was a horse LOL. He was a great babysitter for us kids.


----------



## texasgal

Roadyy said:


> My wife brought home an 8 week old Australian Shepherd/Blue Healer/ mix that is all white with black spots yesterday. I'm not sure how to make her understand I appreciate the thought, but not ready for another dog yet. My Bud is 13 and won't be here much longer, but doesn't mean I want to replace him yet. This puppy makes 5 dogs now and that is too many dogs in my opinion for pets even if its strictly an outside dog.


Hey .. welcome to our Texas Horse Friends thread ...

Tell your wife thank you ... and soon you won't know how you ever lived without this pup ...

*hugs*


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> Huh, my pyrenees never really barked at all. We used to ride him around the yard like he was a horse LOL. He was a great babysitter for us kids.


You had a rare quiet one. They are bred to alert verbally .. especially at night ...

I can just hear everytime a raccoon, or a possum, or a coyote, or or or .... and we live in a platted subdivision ... lol.


----------



## Kayella

LOL he had the prettiest blue eyes and one black spot on his back. He was deaf, though. Good thing he was an inside dog cause he never would have alerted us to half the stuff outside bahahaha.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, he was an INSIDE dog ... so there was no protection and patrolling going on at night ... that 'splains it.


----------



## Kayella

Yep, he was an inside dog. We board our horses so there's no need for a livestock guardian right now. But I seriously can't wait until we get our own land. It'll be horses and goats and chickens galore! :twisted:


----------



## texasgal

Wish I could have goats .. there is a no goats no pigs unless they are a 4H project... I guess we could lie, but not really something I want to do.


----------



## Kayella

I raised goats, pigs, a lamb, turkeys, and rabbits for FFA. We had our own school barn, though, so I didn't have to worry about keeping them in my backyard.  I'll tell you though, those pigs were the most spoiled things ever. A mountain of shavings, fans/heat lamps, daily baths, and daily walks. They would root around in the pig arena and just get filthy. They were the best.


----------



## texasgal

Pigs are SMART too ....


----------



## Kayella

Oh definitely. My first pig learned how to open the gates. =.= He also had a problem with running everywhere. It wouldn't be a problem if he wasn't running on concrete. So I strapped a harness to him and walked him everywhere for a while LOL. He hated it at first and made the most ungodly noises, but it fixed the running problem!


----------



## nuisance

I took Ag in high school, when all the other girl took Home Ec! I showed pigs for 3 yrs. Every time they would get loose, they'd head to our pond, and swim back and forth, until they were tired, then I'd herd them back to their pen! lol

I kind of wish I would have taken Home Ec now, Would be nice to know how to sew on a button! lol My Ag teach didn't teach us diddly squat! We goofed around in class all day, only thing we ever did was memorize a script on how to wire a trailer, and won Area and 2nd in State with it. So, I guess I did learn something. I did wire my own horse trailer a couple weeks ago! lol


Kinda glad I didn't get an Irish Wolfhoud if they're barkers! I think of little dogs more as barkers.


----------



## Kayella

I took metal shop my 4th year of Ag instead of florticulture or some other pansy stuff. Who wants to learn how to arrange a bouquet of flowers when you can handle a torch and weld your own luggage rack together? :lol:


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Y'all. It's not gonna be a good day. My son's bathroom started backing up with water when I tried to do a load of laundry...*sigh*


----------



## texasgal

Well, THAT stinks ... it can only look up from here!


----------



## nuisance

Yuck! HATE plumbing problems! 

I took Horticulture my 4th yr of Ag. No arranging flowers. Grew veg. plants, and other plants to sell, and everyone had 5 tomato plants we grew, that we could take home the tomatoes and furnished the cafeteria with the others. We got some HUGE tomatoes off of those. Wish I could be as disciplines with plucking the suckers and suck on my tomatoes now! lol


----------



## Roadyy

texasgal said:


> Hey .. welcome to our Texas Horse Friends thread ...
> 
> Tell your wife thank you ... and soon you won't know how you ever lived without this pup ...
> 
> *hugs*


I'm just a couple states over and hope y'all didn't mind me paying a visit with my pup story. 
I sat on the porch with her(pup) for about an hour after feeding the horses and could feel the attachment starting already...


----------



## texasgal

Where are you at in FL?


----------



## dbarabians

I was very suddenly yanked from my middle class suburban existence as a teenager and placed in public school for a time. In the little town that my grandparents lived I took AG. 
I joined the soil judging and beef judging teams,
Much to chagrin of a few locals this bell bottom long haired kid won the beef judging contest at East Texas State university.
Now when we went to judge the soil and I saw the others tasting it and noticed we were in the middle of a cow pasture I realized I wasnt going to win a **** thing.
It was funny though to see the look on the faces of the other teams when I walked up to get the trophy for beef judging.
the others wore caps wranglers and button down shirts and had a can of tobacco imprinted on the back pocket of their jeans.. Shalom


----------



## Roadyy

texasgal said:


> Where are you at in FL?


Town called Youngstown. Our community is Bear Creek, About 15 miles north of Panama City on hwy 231.


----------



## texasgal

OH, you're in the panhandle .. I always say "It isn't REALLY Florida until you turn the corner."

Little known fact .... shhhhhhhhhhh ..... texasgal was born in FL .. hehehehehehe ... I got here as quickly as I could!


----------



## Roadyy

texasgal said:


> OH, you're in the panhandle .. I always say "It isn't REALLY Florida until you turn the corner."
> 
> Little known fact .... shhhhhhhhhhh ..... texasgal was born in FL .. hehehehehehe ... I got here as quickly as I could!


My mom was born in SanAntonio. I am a transplant here from Ms/Al line near Tuscaloosa. Been here since '03 due to work source. I wasn't happy here until finding the place we are living at now and the community OUT OF THE CITY LIMITS!!!! :lol: Now I am content to repairing everything I find needing attention on the 5 acres. Been here since the first of the year.


----------



## kctop72

I never did Ag. I was too busy with drill team and choir but I still had my horse


----------



## Roadyy

Guess it was rude of me not to attach a photo of said pup..lol
Here my 12 yr old Daughter,Amber, is holding her..


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal ..... Florida? and you admit it on a public Forum?
Now that ought to be a crime. Felony at the least. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. dba .. I've actually admitted it once before on this thread .. it's something I RARELY think about and don't even consider myself anything other than a Texan.


----------



## nuisance

I had heard they ran alll the Chupacabra's out of Florida, guess it's true! lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ All true .. we were no match for the shear number of alligators ..... and anacondas... lol


----------



## clippityclop

What a cute pair!

There are several breeds of dogs I've always liked and wanted to own - never will get the chance - too many mixed mutts keep coming along every 5 years or so looking cute and needing a home. I swore that after these three are gone (seems I always have three - don't know why - must be my lucky number) we would not replace them for sometime. I have not gone a day in my life without a dog - love dogs, but want to try out life without one for awhile and see what that is like.

Hubby and oldest DD laugh and say 'yeah right' :wink: But I'm serious - no more dogs for me. Going to take a dog break!


----------



## texasgal

Oh sure ... that's what DH said ... just before I took him for beer and then to the animal shelter ... heheheh

"We're NOT getting a dog .. DH says ...."

Um, right.


----------



## nuisance

Almost 4 yrs ago we lost our golder retriever/black lab mix. He was 16 yrs old. Dh never grew up with animals, so he was his first dog, and took it really hard when he passed away. It took 2 yrs before he intertained the thought of getting a new one. We got a pit puppy 2 yrs ago, and another pit/chow puppy about 4 months ago. They go everywhere with him! Spoiled brats! Lol


----------



## clippityclop

They kind of look like dogs....









be nice if you could potty train them like dogs...LOL!


----------



## nuisance

Marestare this week has had a bunch of goat and sheep. Must be that time! Can't wait for the horses to start! I check the "barn alarm" a couple times aday. I'm addicted! lol


----------



## nuisance

TG, is this how you sunbathe?


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. more like:


----------



## clippityclop

hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't figure it out for the LONGEST time - then I saw the faint outline of a body on the left....


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Marestare this week has had a bunch of goat and sheep. Must be that time! Can't wait for the horses to start! I check the "barn alarm" a couple times aday. I'm addicted! lol


no baby goats for me this year (that pic is 5 years old)..... but my chickens are due to arrive mid-next week! Here chicky chicky chicky....and in April I'll be brooding a couple three geese (whatever they have at the feed store). I LOVE the sebestapols...









Too expensive for yard art for my yard (too expensive to feed them to coyotes or ***** in other words)...but they sure are pretty!

Did you ever get your asparagus roots? TSC had some - so does Lowes .... Mine from last year are coming up already - I ordered a BUNCH more 1 yr old roots from Krohnes Plant Farm and they should have shipped Monday - fingers crossed that I'll get them in time to plant this weekend.


----------



## clippityclop

yes - I said couple three - that means I haven't decided how many yet...LOL - just thought I'd clarify that for those NON-Texans lurking out there...HAHAHAA!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> LOL .. more like:


No, that would be more like me sunbathing! lol


----------



## Roadyy

clippityclop said:


> yes - I said couple three - that means I haven't decided how many yet...LOL - just thought I'd clarify that for those NON-Texans lurking out there...HAHAHAA!! :lol::lol::lol:


I understood what you-uns was sayin...


----------



## Kayella

nuisance said:


> TG, is this how you sunbathe?


This is actually me sunbathing LOL. It's the Irish(and German) in me bahaha. I'm super white, never tan, sunburn like crazy, and covered in freckles. I like being ghostly white! Much better than the popular orange hue nowadays.


----------



## clippityclop




----------



## WorshipWarrior83

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

In need of some prayers. Found out I will be losing my job due to layoffs next month. My wife just quit her job at the Deli to start teaching riding lessons full time. Need some guidance from God on where he is leading me and my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ruh Roh ... I wonder what God has in store for you!


----------



## clippityclop

hang in there WW - something will turn up :|


----------



## nuisance

Prayers said! Good luck WW. The few times DH or I lost our jobs, for whatever reason, at the time we were devastated, but it always turned out for the good. I ended up going to nursing school. DH found a job for more money, and better work conditions, that he enjoyed going to! It'll be all good in the end! 

CC, I'm going tomorrow, get them when I get feed. 

BTW, you can shorten "nuisance" to "nu", they do it on my other forum all the time! saves the fingers! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Good luck worshipwarrior. Have faith and dont accept defeat. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Will add you to my prayer list WW. Best of luck to you and I'm sure God has great things planned for you!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Worshipwarrior, life is about change. Success and happiness are based on how you adapt to those changes in your life.
Take a deep breath, lift your head, and go forward with pride and confidence.
Have faith you will be successful and you will. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

So picked up these at the feed store yesterday ..










5 Silver Laced Wyandottes and 3 Production Reds.... 'cause I want more of these:












Here's Gunner, acting a fool (I have like 20 more pics, but you get the point:





























This is my Lionhead buck, Lamar





















And my new doe, who needs a name that starts with "L" ...


----------



## nuisance

Lana, after Lana Turner! All that hair over her eyes! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal gunner is frisky and Lamar is about to get "busy" with the female.
What are you feeding these animals? Little blue pills? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I have a really good friend named Lana .. I've considered it, more than once, but I think it could be tricky when I start posting on facebook about Lamar and Lana breeding! Bwa ha ha!

dba .. the critters eat better than we do!

Lamar is going to get his own digs tonight.. she's a little younger than him and he's TRYING to breed her .. I think it just leads to frustration .. he bit DD16 yesterday .. LOL.

I've only had the doe 2 days.


----------



## Kayella

Lucy, Lulu, Layla? They're both adorable. 

Question, TG. Have you ever used/thought of using slow fed haynets? I know you said you had a problem with Gunna inhaling the hay. I find that with Henny's new hay bag, the same amount of hay lasts him hours longer. I feed less and he eats over a longer period of time!


----------



## texasgal

Kay ... funny .. our dog's name is Lucy .. my daughters nickname is LuLu ... Layla is at the top of my list right now .. great minds, huh?

I've saturated Gunner with hay, and he's eating it alot slower now.. I just kept his haynet as full as I could stuff it until he figured out that it's always there...

Of course, he's by himself, so there is no competition... I looks good though! I think, anyway..


----------



## Kayella

Bahaha they're all very cute names! 

I got this hay bag for Henny: 

Slow Feed Nylon Hay Bags by Derby Originals

That thing can easily hold 20 pounds of hay. I was using the mesh haynets before, but I wanted something safer that would also slow him down more. This haybag is amazing! Even my vet uses them and the horses there really abuse them. Glad to hear his eye is doing so well


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> Glad to hear his eye is doing so well


Or, not so much ... I know we're making progress, but it is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow:


----------



## Kayella

Gosh do I know how you feel, TG! We're doing acupuncture to help relieve the tension in Henny's neck. It's slow, but I saw results from just one session and he's going in for another tomorrow.  I hope your boy recovers well without any(more) complications!

ETA: I love all the white hairs on his face. He looks like an old man hehe


----------



## clippityclop

Cute chicks, TG! 

Hopefully going to get started on fencing in the chicken coop soon so the birds can get out and free roam. Even tho we use 5 foot tall rolled wire, the lighter breeds can go over it and my garden is right next door. Going to try clipping wings on everyone to see if that keeps them contained - don't know any other way to keep them out of the garden and in their area. They will have lots of roam room - they will have the immediate area around their house and the entire horse pasture behind them (also fenced with 5 foot tall rolled wire). They have and will shred every single plant down to a bare stem in less than 10 minutes if they get in my garden - even potted plants and the hibiscus on the patio. Rotten birds.


----------



## texasgal

OH yeah they will ... try clipping or plucking just one wing ... I have the same problem in my pen, but the birds are free roaming .. it'll be interesting when we plant this year as they have had free access to everything for MONTHS >...

I think I need to cover my pen and lock'em up during the day .. lol


----------



## clippityclop

I had actually thought about putting in a net ceiling and giving them a small roaming area - you and me would be in the same boat. All of the leaves from the trees in the fall would cover it and make a really dark cave. Then we'd end up with albino mutant carnivorous chickens that would no longer be happy with pellets and bugs - we'd have to offer up small children and pets to keep them at bay. The crowing in the morning would be more of a growl or gurgly snarl...getting eggs wouldn't even be something we could attempt. We'd be so busy just trying to contain them and our 3rd grade level chicken math skills wouldn't be enough to keep up with their prolific mutant ways.........then we would be BEGGING for chupacabras to show up....









sheesh - too many late Alfred Hitchcock movies over here...:wink:


----------



## texasgal

wrong thread.


----------



## clippityclop

Whoo hoo! Got my asparagus in - got them planted. All 50. Going to have stinky pee for life. TMI? LOL!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Did anyone feel that sudden jolt today? You know, as if the world suddenly stopped turning on its axis and came to a screeching halt? Hubby finally decided to clean the garage. :lol::lol::lol:

Yes, of course I help - I don't let him do it all alone - he'll never remember where he puts stuff so I have to witness it. I don't know the name of every tool, but if he describes it to me, I can tell him where it is. Hey - we are all good for something, right? 

Hope you all are getting sunshine! Today was beautiful.


----------



## texasgal

Big scare today. As I've been so focused on Gunnie and his eye, my visits to the pasture that badger is in have been less and less frequent. He's at a friend's on their 8 acres and we've got grass and he's plenty fat.

It had been a week today since I've been out there. Well, long story short ... he was gone ... a gap at the back of the pasture had been opened (by a human) and the series of gaps he then managed to find his way through could have put him anywhere.

Called the sherriff's office .. and a dozen or so calls later, they told me where he was ... actually an old friend of mine had been called to pick up a "stray horse" .. but the knew he belonged to someone because of his THREE brands.

Here's the kicker ... they picked him up ON MONDAY! My friends never noticed he was gone ... in a perfectly clear 8 acre pasture (1 tree) ... 

Well, he felt terrible and I couldn't blame him ... it's my horse and I should have checked on him more often.

Alls well that ends well ... huh?


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Big scare today. As I've been so focused on Gunnie and his eye, my visits to the pasture that badger is in have been less and less frequent. He's at a friend's on their 8 acres and we've got grass and he's plenty fat.
> 
> It had been a week today since I've been out there. Well, long story short ... he was gone ... a gap at the back of the pasture had been opened (by a human) and the series of gaps he then managed to find his way through could have put him anywhere.
> 
> Called the sherriff's office .. and a dozen or so calls later, they told me where he was ... actually an old friend of mine had been called to pick up a "stray horse" .. but the knew he belonged to someone because of his THREE brands.
> 
> Here's the kicker ... they picked him up ON MONDAY! My friends never noticed he was gone ... in a perfectly clear 8 acre pasture (1 tree) ...
> 
> Well, he felt terrible and I couldn't blame him ... it's my horse and I should have checked on him more often.
> 
> Alls well that ends well ... huh?



Holy cow! I mean horse! Glad you found him! My heart would have been pounding the whole time. Sheesh! There's some more gray hairs overnight right there........


----------



## texasgal

I was already thinking "facebook campaign" "net possee" "call all the auction houses" bla bla bla .... cried more than once .. choked up with sherriffs office ... cried like a baby when I saw him ......

Huge lesson ... nobody cares about your horse like you do .....


----------



## nuisance

Glad someone took him in, more glad you found him, and they let him go! 

CC. can't be TMI... not with finding out that DBA uses kotex! lol


----------



## nuisance

BTW: got my asparagus yesterday, going to plant them tomorrow! Was at a swap meet all day today in Decatur.


----------



## Kayella

That's a crazy scare, TG. Glad he's well though as it could have been a different outcome. 

Henny got some more acupuncture today and was such a good boy for all the needles. Everyone at the clinic was loving on him so I had a proud mommy moment  He was so relaxed afterwards and was yawning up a storm. The sending exercises I've been doing has completely paid off. He is a complete pro at loading now. I stand to the side of the door, point into the trailer, and he eagerly hops in!  Another proud mommy moment for me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Glad someone took him in, more glad you found him, and they let him go!
> 
> CC. can't be TMI... not with finding out that DBA uses kotex! lol


Well I guess I missed that one - I'll be sure to bring it up whenever we all sit around a campfire and visit....it HAS to be funny for sure - nothing like seeing facial expressions first hand...haha!


----------



## nuisance

He volunteered the info on his thread about his horse kicking him


----------



## dbarabians

I am an open book and with Texasgal lurking on the forum I have no secrets or dignity. Kotex is your friend. A loyal blood stopping wound covering friend.
Its featured heavily in my first aid kit for my horses. Wonder Dust and Kotex are a wonderful combination. Still got covered in blood and kicked twice but I stopped the bleeding.
Scared the hell out of the UPS man as I walked up covered in blood.
Now I have to buy some more. Looking for the big blue box that resembles a mini suitcase. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad it all worked ou tg! Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

We had a decent weekend - got some projects done, got a little motorcycle riding in - but the highlight was torturing our oldest daughter yet again - I mean, that is why we become parents right? It is our right to amuse ourselves by creeping up on our teenager and her friends in the middle of the night sitting next to a campfire at the edge of the woods on a sleepover and we pretend to be feral hogs ...

the blood curdling screams could be heard for miles no doubt. It was an incredibly satisfying moment for us - since we've been putting up with her teenage attitude for the past few days leading up to her sleepover....

revenge is OH SO SWEET!


----------



## nuisance

Good monday morning. Suppose to start snowing soon, and be near blizzard conditions! so much for my camping trip this week! Oh well, we need the moisture! 

CC! I wish I could have been there! Sounds like my kind of fun, scaring the kids! lol


----------



## texasgal

Snow? wow ... it is SPRING here ...

We got alot done this weekend also .. I spent most of yesterday on the tractor .. 

Then yesterday afternoon after I emptied and cleaned Gunner's water trough, I decided to put his Jolly Ball in the trough ... 

There is only ONE thing better than a Jolly Ball ... that is a Jolly Ball in the water trough ... it kept him busy for hours...


----------



## clippityclop

Happy peeping Monday!


----------



## texasgal

^^ THAT's right!


----------



## nuisance

They say we will get 1-2" snow. I bet the horses are wishin I hadn't taken the curry comb to them yesterday! I guess they can lay down in the bed of hair that's still in the pasture! lol

I'm glad we were so busy that I didn't get my asparagus planted!


----------



## texasgal

Ugh ... I started with the curry comb and the static electricity had hair stuck all the way up my arms... lol. I looked like a gorilla..


----------



## Kayella

LOL I'm trying my hardest to refrain from currying Henny. It's supposed to get down into the 30s this week again. I wish the dang weather would make up its mind! 

Y'all are making me want chickens! Too bad I have no where to keep them. ):


----------



## clippityclop

This order is from McMurray, so one of the cuties is a free rare and exotic chick - but I can't tell what is what because they are moving around faster than lights in a disco. I hope it isn't another stupid fighting chicken like what I got from the last hatchery I ordered from.

I know what you mean about cold! Thirties off and on this week too - cover then uncover - then cover then uncover the tomatoes. Sheesh!


----------



## outnabout

Just popping in to say hello...
TG, how terrifying! So glad you found Badger!
WWarrior, how is it going with the new employment opportunities? I betcha you find something amazing.
DBA all bloody with a Kotex on his head? Huh? 
CClop, love hearing about your farm activities with the animals and gardening. Makes me think, "Ah, maybe in another life..." 
It was a quiet weekend for me, trying to get over this respiratory infection. Got antibiotics Saturday and am just grateful that I managed to wake up this morning after taking Nyquil last night! I thought, what's worse, having a miserable sleepless night, or oversleeping for work? Managed to get a good night's sleep AND wake up on time.


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Good monday morning. Suppose to start snowing soon, and be near blizzard conditions! so much for my camping trip this week! Oh well, we need the moisture!
> 
> CC! I wish I could have been there! Sounds like my kind of fun, scaring the kids! lol


Scared hubby too, this weekend - just a little....when I till my garden over every fall, I rotate dirt in and out mixed with manure and whatnot - some plants are just mulched in where they stand and as a result, they come back the following spring on their own like spinach, tomatoes, lettuce and sort of just appear in random places in the garden. 

So there was one spinach plant that popped up and had some decent leaves on it - the others have been just recently planted by seed and are still tiny - and hubby LOVES spinach in his Saturday morning omelettes. He KNOWS that the other stuff isn't mature enough to pick but he gives me a hard time b/c there isn't any in the house to eat. So I go and pick a few leaves off of this plant and put it in his omelette and he remarks on the fact that he knew I was hiding some spinach out there somewhere and this was proof of that fact ...

I told him that the spinach I planted wasn't ready yet - this plant LOOKED like spinach, but I wasn't sure - could have just been some sort of weed....I think he turned 10 shades of green after I said that...he actually believed me for a moment that I would really put something like that in his food. LOL!

So really I scored TWO this weekend - I'm sure there will be hell to pay for it eventually. I never stay on top....


----------



## Kiara

Wow, he really believed you! You could have played mad at that 

Glad Badger is home safe! 

It' so windy here, we have random peoples trash cans in our front yard...

Clippity, 50 asparagus?? Gosh, you are wonderwoman! We went to the nursery and were told to wait another week. Luckily so since it'll be in the 30s overnight all week! 

Today DH is taking me out for a surprise for our anniversary. He won't tell me what, so I'm excited to see...

Sadly my old man decided it would be a great idea to act like a turd under saddle yesterday with DH, so him and I had a talk. At the end he was well behaved. My young girl was behaving well so I told him he was being upstaged by a 21/2 year old 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Too funny! Pick him a little Poke salad! lol


----------



## texasgal

Hey, I appreciate you guys taking it easy on me about Badger. I feel like a horrible mommy for not checking on him all week.. huge lesson! Just because he's under someone else's nose, doesn't mean they even notice if he's dead or alive.. He won't be neglected like that again.

I knew better than to post that on open forum, I would have been EATEN ALIVE for that... 

It was a stressful, scary day .. and I can't wait to get all my horse's home.
-------------------------

On another note, we had to put a hotwire up around Gunner's pen to keep him from fence walking.. he is HELL on a fence.. but one little pop and he knew exactly that his fence pawing days were over..


----------



## Kiara

TG, things happen even if you are around most of the time. That one hour in a 24 hour period you're not there is when they get in trouble :lol:

I knew a horse who would pace the fence so bad, he knew exactly where each post was and walked with his head sideways, lifting it over every post without looking. We were joking about fencing him in on the part we wanted to turn into a road, so he could harden it. His path was rock solid.

Just walked the dogs though the wind is getting stronger, so trash cans are sliding down the road. I also feel like I might get an ear infection now :-| Hopefully that will go away. Also, hopefully our activity won't include anything that needs me to balance or else I might get blown away - literally.:shock:


----------



## Kayella

Yes, things happen. We've all been there. Whenever I'm stressed as all get out and just want to go home and pass out, it's difficult to find the motivation to go feed. I have Henny and my pony at two different places so our situations are similar. But once I get there, they help me relax and unwind. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

So true, Kay .. I never regret it once I get there...


----------



## nuisance

It's officially snowing in Iowa Park, where I live. hasn't made it here to Wichita Falls yet, but they're only 8-10 miles apart, won't be long! I may have to make a batch of chili for supper!


----------



## texasgal

Chili sounds good.. I checked the weather and we're supposed to be down in the 30's all week at night... who knew??

But, no precipitation... so we'll just be cold for no reason ... and burn some more firewood!


----------



## clippityclop

I know what you mean - those people 'out there' get all hot and bothered too easy. They are so uptight....they obviously don't have enough to do or more like haven't had enough real crazy things happen in life to give them perspective.

Yes, this wind is a blast! Altho I bet it is an allergy sufferers nightmare - my littlest one has a new kite that looks like a big parrot. She's been waiting for days for enough wind to fly it - looks like we might do that today. I should probably tie a rope to her ankle to be safe. How long is this wind going to keep blowing?

Nuisance, you should condition a horse for a 25 mile LD ride. There are several this year up in Decatur. Have you ever thought about it before?


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you give yourself a break no one keeps their horse under 24 hour watch except those million dollar stallions.
I will still deliver these pregnant mares to you for foal watch so my sleep isnt disrupted too much. LOL
I thought I was going to get some remarks about my mare cutting her leg and her kicking. 
This wind is really picking up and the temperature just dropped 10 degrees while I was out feeding or at least it felt like it did. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

CC, I'd love to do a 25 mile LD again. I use to do competative trail riding, when I was younger and skinnier! lol I now have rheumatoid arthritis, so after a 15 mile leisurly ride, it takes forever to get my hips and knees moving again! Hopefully my rescue mare, Lil, will be ready to ride in the next month. She's putting on weight, but not near enough to ride. Then, she and I are going to get a work out! I have about 20-25 more lbs to loose, and she's gonna help me! And, I refuse to go back in my fat pants! lol I did get to give away my BP meds to my fat doc, I work for, after I lost my 65 lbs! He's on same meds. I got to stop mine, he hasn't!  lol


----------



## nuisance

DBA, No matter how careful you think you are, how safe things are, a horse is going to find a way to hurt themselves! No one should get onto anyone when we post about our horses injuries! Sh...tuff happens! Sometimes we step in it, sometimes we step over it!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

okay so the guy ive been riding with the last couple of weeks learning to cut and Rope. i have a big problem with how he rides his horses. First off he rides the crap out of them but thats not the big issue I have. He uses a spade bit on his horse and Im fine with that as well but what Im not okay with is that his horse is not finished and he was being disobedient this weekend and he got to yanking on him and was being very heavy handed.

All that kept running through my mind was that poor horses mouth is getting torn up. I have now been told by my trainer that is how that guy rides. He also rides with spurs which Im also fine with but he does not use them properly either. He will kick and squeeze with them instead of rolling them up the sides of the horse.

I would say something to him but he is pretty set in his ways and ive been riding for all of 1 year so in his mind he will probably say what do you know. Ive ridden for a long time and spent a lot of money on instruction.

The problem is that he ignores all the great instruction he has gotten over the years as it seems to me. He can obviously ride and knows what he is doing for several things but the cruelty of using a spade bit on a horse that is not finished is beyond me. If you have to use your reins that much you should be using a much less harsh bit.

And if he is using that bit because his horse ignores him otherwise then he has some serious training issues on that horse to begin with. How hard is it to understand that you go backwards to a less harsh bit to work out a problem instead of opting for a harsher one.

I have to vent because there is no one else in the area that I can really work on my cutting and roping with. We ride at his friend Channing's place. Channing is a nice guy and Ive yet to see him be harsh with his horse but he does use spurs incorrectly. he uses a correction bit just as I use with his mare that Im riding every week.

my only other complaint is that i think the arena dirt is too deep which is hard on a horses legs but not sure if it really is or if my inexperience makes me think its too deep. I would have originally thought deeper is better but it makes a horse work so much harder to move when they are digging through dirt with every step.

Any ideas on that?


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> CC, I'd love to do a 25 mile LD again. I use to do competative trail riding, when I was younger and skinnier! lol I now have rheumatoid arthritis, so after a 15 mile leisurly ride, it takes forever to get my hips and knees moving again! Hopefully my rescue mare, Lil, will be ready to ride in the next month. She's putting on weight, but not near enough to ride. Then, she and I are going to get a work out! I have about 20-25 more lbs to loose, and she's gonna help me! And, I refuse to go back in my fat pants! lol I did get to give away my BP meds to my fat doc, I work for, after I lost my 65 lbs! He's on same meds. I got to stop mine, he hasn't!  lol


That's why I like endurance better than CTR - you can get done faster if you don't feel good. I like to get 25's done in around 3.5 hrs. After that, my broken (now healed) tailbone starts aggravating me and it will bother me for a month afterward if I don't get off and give it a break. I'm still working on hubby about getting the wee one into a program twice a week to hang out with other children her age. Imagine what a person could do with just a couple of hours twice a week - condition a horse maybe? You betcha!! It would be slow but enough to do a 25 by fall for sure.........

Congrats on your weight loss! That has to be an awesome feeling. It will be fun working with Lil to get her going. Has she gained much weight since you got her?


----------



## kctop72

Well, hope all is well this evening! It's been a lottle crazy for me. DH is mad at me because I sigh when he talks to the kids aboit problems, ugh. The oldest one still wants to get married in june and he won't give her an answer so he just makes sacastic remarks and it drives me crazy! He's supposed to be home in June and dh tells her I'll give you an answer on May 28th, really???? She's been trying to talk to him for over a week and he pulls that crap. Needless to say he hasn't spoke to me since last night and has no clue it's changed again, ugh....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Sorry for the rant, just irritated so I'm hanging at the barn with my ponies!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

That stinks, WW. I hate riding with someone that is abusive.. it's stressful.

kc .. ugh, men ... my DH will get that way sometimes also .. I don't really know what the heck they think they are accomplishing .....


----------



## texasgal

Happy Tuesday everyone and Dia Dhuit!

Wind much yesterday? OMG ... crazy stuff!


----------



## texasgal

And because I'm a little behind on my shameless Irish plugging this month:

*Famous symbols of Ireland…*

The harp is the national symbol of Ireland, 









(and also a really good Irish lager)










the Celtic cross, (in so many forms)











the shamrock 










and the Irish wolfhound (as mentioned last week)










are all well known Irish symbols.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Today is going to be a better day!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

WW, about the arena footing - mine is a natural sandy type soil and I keep it turned over but packed a bit too, so that it never gets more than about 4 inches deep - but I do a lot of dressage and my horses need to be able to keep their feet light underneath them and deeper would make it harder for half passes and such- but on the western front I would think that if you do a good reining stop and your horse is buried in dirt up to his cannons afterward, that is deep enough to mess with suspensories and deep flexors so I'd tread lightly if it was that deep.

Sorry to hear about the annoying heavy handed person - there is one in every crowd - it is hard to ignore - some of that stuff you can't help but take it home with you at night and wonder about it b/c it is so backwards.


----------



## clippityclop

My big red rooster has a bum leg! Don't know how - just found him sitting down a lot yesterday. I know it somehow emasculates them to be picked up and petted, but at what other time do you get to be up close and personal with a 10lb red sussex with an attitude? 

One of my little peeps wasn't doing to well yesterday eve - seems she couldn't quite grasp the idea of food and water so I put some sugar water in a syringe and she would drink the drops on the end. I soaked some of the crumbles up and made a mash and put her and her sugar water right there together. She was running around pretty good an hour later (after she figured out the eating part) and today, so far so good. It was one of my silver laced polish designer chickens (potentially show birds) so I took the extra time to play nursemaid. After all those chickens cost a whole dollar more than the other chickens...


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> That's why I like endurance better than CTR - you can get done faster if you don't feel good. I like to get 25's done in around 3.5 hrs. After that, my broken (now healed) tailbone starts aggravating me and it will bother me for a month afterward if I don't get off and give it a break. I'm still working on hubby about getting the wee one into a program twice a week to hang out with other children her age. Imagine what a person could do with just a couple of hours twice a week - condition a horse maybe? You betcha!! It would be slow but enough to do a 25 by fall for sure.........
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss! That has to be an awesome feeling. It will be fun working with Lil to get her going. Has she gained much weight since you got her?


 
Thank you! I've lost 65lbs so far! didn't think I'd ever do it! I feel so much better. I think that's why I keep hurting myself, I'm more active! lol

Lil has gained about 100 lbs, needs another 150-200. she was pretty skinny. Can't wait to start riding her, once she's at an appropriate weight.


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> My big red rooster has a bum leg! Don't know how - just found him sitting down a lot yesterday. I know it somehow emasculates them to be picked up and petted, but at what other time do you get to be up close and personal with a 10lb red sussex with an attitude?
> 
> One of my little peeps wasn't doing to well yesterday eve - seems she couldn't quite grasp the idea of food and water so I put some sugar water in a syringe and she would drink the drops on the end. I soaked some of the crumbles up and made a mash and put her and her sugar water right there together. She was running around pretty good an hour later (after she figured out the eating part) and today, so far so good. It was one of my silver laced polish designer chickens (potentially show birds) so I took the extra time to play nursemaid. After all those chickens cost a whole dollar more than the other chickens...


TG hasn't been by your house lately has she?!! :shock::lol:


----------



## texasgal

Shut up, nu!


----------



## nuisance

Make me!


----------



## texasgal

Comin' to your house next ...


----------



## nuisance

I don't have chickens. But, you can have my husband! He's worth more dead than alive! lol


----------



## texasgal

Ewwwwwwwwwww ... even a chupacabra has limits...


----------



## nuisance

I was afraid you'd say that! Guess I'll put up with him another 31 yrs!


----------



## clippityclop

Well if fat could be packaged up and mailed, I'd send you some Nu - for Lil - (as a matter of fact I think fat never goes away - someone loses it and another finds it - kind of like the law of energy) ANYWAY - I'd shave off some pounds on my yellow horse and send it her way....you know what a field goal looks like? Take one and turn it upside down and that is what it felt like to get on him bareback this weekend - my thighs went straight out of my hips horizontally and then went down at my knees. What a box truck. 

So who got it bad last night with the weather? Just cold here and crazy wind but no frost or anything. My area is still calling for high 30's in the eves for the next few days. I hope it won't be super cold on Saturday - going to the big (little) poultry show in LaGrange this weekend to learn about show chickens. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

We just had cold, cold, strong winds, rain/snow/sleet quit early, so it was dry this morning. Wind was horrible! Threw the horses a couple bales of hay, they were just a shivering, mostly Lil, with no fat! I felt so bad for her! I really need to get a horse blanket, but never really have had a need for one, horses always too fat to get to cold, and weather usually never that cold. but she's too skinny to keep much warmth. She was good this morning though. dry and warm


----------



## Kiara

We got windy like nothing else. Sliding trash cans, some shingles turned up (knock on wood, not ours). 

Good ride and good training session today. 

Our BM was finishing the new chicken run. I should tell her to keep an eye out for TG


----------



## Kayella

We had crazy wind last night, too. Not as bad tonight though!

I took a little video of Henny's acupuncture from this Saturday. If you don't like moving needles, you might not want to watch! :wink: Henny was so relaxed during/after that he decided to use my arm as a head rest and yawned his head off.


----------



## outnabout

Awww, Henny ... love seeing his cute little self live even though he has needles stuck all over!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Henny loves his acupuncture! It's so relaxing for him he almost falls asleep.


----------



## outnabout

WWarrior sorry you have to deal with that, but CClop is right when she says that there's one in every crowd. If you were closer, my barn manager would be glad to help you out with cutting. 
There is a man in our area who treats his wife or girlfriend or whatever she is the same way he roughs up his horse. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Some people you just want to tie to a long rope and tie them to the saddle of a fast moving horse, swat him on the butt and watch him run.


----------



## texasgal

^^ you have a bit of an evil streak, doncha?


----------



## texasgal

You had a 33% chance of successfully snatching some of *nuisance*'s carrots and you made it happen! just sayin'


----------



## nuisance

You thief you!


----------



## nuisance

Guess I'd better log off before I head to the Grasslands in the morning, so you don't steal the rest of my carrots! Hope you enjoy the carrot cake!


----------



## texasgal

Yum yum yum..... Thank you!


----------



## texasgal

*







*

*How To Catch A Leprechaun*


If you get lucky and manage to catch a leprechaun you need to be smarter than him or else you will be easily tricked which can have damaging results, never take your eye off him or he will vanish.

A captured leprechaun will grant you three wishes or a gold coin to bribe his way to freedom but this is when things can go terrible wrong if the wrong decisions are made.










Many of an Irish man who thought he could out smart an Irish leprechaun had selected the three wishes and would either go insane trying to think of what to wish for or their wishes would back fire with something bad happening.

One of the biggest tips an Irish person can give anyone is to never listen to what the Irish Leprechaun says, no matter what. The leprechauns are great mind players and will say anything into confusing you into making the wrong wishes, although he is smart he can be fooled.










Irish leprechauns are devious little creatures and will do anything to escape from man so they should never be trusted. Some say angry leprechauns are more common than a friendly one but this is very untrue as Irish leprechauns are very friendly but tend to dislike humans who always seem to chase them for wishes and pots of gold.










If you ever spot a leprechaun you may be better off to pass him by without taking notice, you can end up in more trouble than its worth if decide to chase them as the people of Ireland only know to well.

Unfortunately with cities in Ireland expanding the poor wee leprechauns are being driven further underground away from man, taking their rainbows with them.


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> ^^ you have a bit of an evil streak, doncha?


Naaa....just love the old westerns - I enjoy John Wayne, but love Clint Eastwood's westerns best....heck I enjoy watching all of Clint's movies....


----------



## texasgal

Happy March everyone! I saw a bluebonnet yesterday (which I'm sure is dead this morning as it was 29 degrees at my house this morning.

On my way out to feed Badger yesterday, I passed a pasture that someone just has a bunch of horses in. I knew this mare looked like she was about to pop .. and she did. I think the dilute paint is daddy .. they act wild.


----------



## Kayella

Oh my gosh, the baby's adorable! There's 3 donks in the pasture across from my neighborhood, and I think the one on the far left is preggo! She had a baby last year so I'm excited to see if she'll be having one this year.


----------



## texasgal

I have to say ... I don't think there is ANYTHING cuter than a little baby donkey.. hehe


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!! We're headed to Decatur today, my son's Regional powerlifting meet is tomorrow!

Our little Apache had her first real roundpen work this week, she did awesome!! Been bugging DH to do it for a while but that's like talking to a brick wall. She's really starting to shed out and her face is starting to show her true color but I'm not sure if it's sooty or what. There's a chance she may grey out but I don't know so we'll just wait and see!!!


----------



## texasgal

*10 Notable Irish Texans*

10. *Matthew McConaughey* - His mother was a McCabe. "McConaughey" is Geilic for "He who plays bongos naked." 









(There's a six pack of Guiness - I could just stop now, huh?)


9. *Audie Murphy* - Born to a Murphy and a Killian, Audie Murphy is one of the eight toughest Texan soldiers ever.











8. *John Connally* - former Governor of Texas - 










7. *Nolan Ryan* - Irish-American Baseball Hall of Fame











6. *Glenn McCarthy* - put up the Shamrock Hotel in Houston (and generally acted exactly like you'd think a Texas oil wildcatter back then would act)











...... to be continued.


----------



## texasgal

5. Jim McConn - former Houston Mayor











4. Davey O'Brien - Heisman Trophy winner, starred at TCU, All-Pro NFL .. retired to become FBI agent.











3. Farrah Fawcett - (Ohfergawsake -- she's part Irish)











2. **** Dowling - Born in Ireland .. lead a mostly Irish unit in the Civil War to victory at the Battle of Savine Pass. Prominent bar owner in Houston.










1. Billy Gibbons - You got it ... ZZ Top


----------



## clippityclop

WAit Wait - I'm still stuck up there on the first one.................


----------



## texasgal

^^ right??


----------



## dbarabians

We need a day to celebrate myself and my fellow Jews. I am feeling left out. The only pictures Texasgal post with my name attached have some female sanitary products prominently displayed.
Then again my father was not jewish and was infact Half Irish. 
If you took the Saint out of the name of this celebration i could see myself having a little fun on that very day. The 17th right? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Trip to the Grasslands were cut short  They were doing their "controlled burns" and it got away from them, had to leave. But had great ride yesterday, and a couple today. Wish We could have stayed until Sunday like planned, but.... didn't want to burn up!


----------



## dbarabians

Are there any accomodations near the grasslands for people and horses?
I dont do roughing it very well. No tents or bedrolls for me.
I want airconditioning electriciy and indoor plumbing.
roughing it for me is a motel six with a Dennys next door.
I dont admit to ever eating at Dennys. IHOP maybe . depends on who I am disclosing this information to. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

They have a place to park, for RV's with bathroom... other wise, have to get a hotel in Decatur I guess. Let someone your riding with watch your horse. We took my pop up tent. Almost the comfort of home... minus the bathroom... shower, central heat... lol Did have 2 electric heaters, kept it nice.

Here is link to the pics I took, thursday and friday. I was riding my friends new horse, black/white paint. He's a rescue, she just got him, but too afraid to ride. He did really well. He does want to run alot. I figure whoever had him kept him at a run at most times. When the trail was narrow, he was wonderful, didn't try to run at all. He's gaited so it was a nice ride. At one point, we were off the "marked" trail, and riding thru deer trails, he and I both missed the green thorny vines criss crossed thru the trees, and he got tangled up. He didn't move a muscle while we cut the vines away. I don't know how he did it, but the vines were criss crossed above and below his neck, like he just stuck his head thru the hole, and was twisted around his feet. They blended in with the trees/shrubs so well, we both missed them. But, he was quick to tell me they were there any other times. He would stop, and back up if I didnt' see them. As soon as he was free, he walked backwards out of them. I could feel his muscles twitching, but he didn't move a bit! I was proud of him! 

LBJ Grasslands | Facebook


----------



## clippityclop

Nu - that looks like a great time. Didn't look too cold either!

DBA, I'm in agreement with you - I don't pitch tents anymore. My trailer has ac/heat/electricity and it has to be for a really good cause before I'll go anywhere that doesn't have hookups. I have to have my own place to do my business/shower and I like a soft place to sleep at night. I also like to be able to get away from the bugs. For years and years when I did NATRC I pitched tents in the rain and slop and had to carry and pack stoves and food and all of that - I don't want to ever have to do that again! I just hitch up to my pantry and roll.


----------



## dbarabians

My people spent 40 years in the desert and a couple of thousand before that therefore I need my comfort. We dont herd sheep and goats any more so I need a bed and running water.
When manna falls down from above once again then you will see me in a tent. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Did the tent thing for years also, for NATRC, in S. Calif. and a couple times here in TX, and S. OK. I'm happy with my popup. Would be happier with a horsetrailer with LQ though! Not long after I got my 2 horse. My GF told me, oh, I didn't know you were looking for a trailer, someone near me just sold a 3 horse slant with LQ for $1500! I so wanted to hit her! lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Hello fellow Texans again! Long time no see on this thread. Guess I should mosey on back from time to time.

Looks my little one might become a little horsewoman after all!










"Hello there, little person!"


----------



## nuisance

Hey TG, look who I found this morning!


----------



## Kiara

We went camping a few times. Usually, whenever my DH goes camping it pours and is cold, but our last trip was nice. We crammed 2 people and 2 dogs in our tent and had an amazing time. I do wish that sometime soon we can take our horses with us. It's my dream to ride out in the mountains with my DH and our dogs  Some day.. Some day...

We are open to trying out a camper with a shower though, as "showering" in the river is not my DHs cup of tea (he prefers warm water and such :lol.

I did have a funny occurrence this past week. In the pasture adjacent to ours, two new horses moved in. I came over to feed my two and looked in the pasture. From afar it looked like mine had gotten out and were in the bottom pasture. There was a chestnut and a seal brown, sunfaded Thoroughbred. Upon closer look, it was the new horses and up close they were nothing like mine. Made for a good laugh, after I showed my DH. He did go :shock:, just like me :lol:. He also rode my old man and they both did well. Yeay! Baby steps towards riding in the Colorado mountains :wink: Now I would just need to be able to ride my young one and have a trailer and time and money. But you know, details :lol:

Oh, TG, our BM has a turkey that is huge at under a year old. My DH comments on how tasty he looks whenever he sees him. You might have some competition :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Grasslands Bed n Barn, Decatur, Texas

I'm with dba ... beds and and bathrooms for me ... stalls for the equines!


----------



## clippityclop

This weekend was windy, but nice. Went to the Southwest Classic poultry show in LaGrange on Saturday. Got to see what show chickens look like - visited Rountop where I used to go every year and ride my horse in the Lick the Skillet Festival and parade when I was young and single and had free time.

Today I had to level and drag my badly neglected dressage arena (little size 20x60 meter) and worked in the garden all day. Gave the horses pedicures and braided manes (determined to make an effort at keeping their manes groomed and long this year) and got to ride a little bit. Trying to figure out what to do with my yellow horse.

My yellow horse (avatar) is a grade TWH. He has a gorgeous trot and other than a fast walk, doesn't gait at all and we did LD and dressage for a good while and I just let him trot the whole time. He's been on vacation for awhile (b/c I've been on vacation for awhile) so when I would find time to get on, we just mosey around at a walk and sight see. Every now and then he gives me something that feels like a foxtrot or rack so I've been working him at it, and he's actually picking it up.

Now I can't decide - do we keep this new gait or do I let him go back to trotting? His trot is really nice - he has movement that will make any dressage judge drool - but this new gait is fun, too..........I wonder how far he'll go with developing it if I just keep working him at it every time I get on? That means I have to keep him from trotting - and teach him I only want the gaited movement..

hmmm........decisions, decisions.....


----------



## clippityclop

Koty doing his little foxtrot - freeze frame from video - blurry when I enlarged it - but anyway, look at that reach in the front! Nice big walking gait in the front and a little trot in the rear - my rear thinks it is super nice!


----------



## texasgal

Hey TA!~! How's it goin' girl??


----------



## texasgal

Top o'the marnin' to ya .. my Texas friends!

We spent all of yesterday outside burning and doing "tractor work" ...

I have to tell you .. that little mutt we picked up at the pound last May is sure a nice farm dog. He is annoying as heck inside, because he's so mischevious, but outside he is WONDERFUL!

Never messes with the chickens, rabbits, horses .. always within eye shot .. stayed with us out back for over 6 hours .. just playing or laying around watching us ...

He's a great little dog!


----------



## Kayella

Lucky you, TG! Our dog Sam is a pointer that we picked up from the shelter. He "loves" ducks. As in, he nearly caught himself one at the park. :lol: We've taken him out to the horses a couple times now that he actually comes to us when we call him. He dashed right behind Henny a couple times :shock: Thank the lord Henny grew up around a big pyrenees so he was already used to dogs.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, the Registered Lab we paid $500.00 for can't be taken out in public ... lol. She's a social, and livestock idiot .... and doesn't retrieve!


----------



## Kayella

The shelter dogs are the best dogs.  Whenever we take Sam to the dog park he will run and play for hours. And then want to play for a few more hours when we get home. He has his own laundry basket of toys we keep in the living room. We tell him "Go get your toy!" and he'll go pick out whatever toy he wants and have you throw it for him haha. He will destroy a stuffed squeaker toy in 2 minutes by ripping a hole in it and pulling the stuffing out. All over the living room. :evil:


----------



## texasgal

Hank has two "hollow" toys .. (kong and dogzilla) .. when I crate him in the morning, we put kibble in the toys for him in the crate..

I'll tell him "Go get me your toy." .. he'll go find and bring me one of those two .. Then I'll say "Where's your nuther toy?" .. off he goes to look for it ..

When I have both of them, I say "Now what am I going to to with THESE??" .. he bounces (and I mean 3 feet off the ground like Tigger) .. to the mud room where the kibble is. 

As soon as I put kibble in them and start back out of the mud room he RUNS to the crate .. 

It's our morning routine .. every weekday morning..


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Howdy friends. Hope Yall had a great weekend. Mine was fun. Riding on Saturday and the zoo in Sunday. Fun stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have a pit bull named Zeus. He loves to have the horses chase him. They all run up and down the pasture then when everyone is tired they just stop and the horses will allow him to lay down right next to them. the donkey and he play hide and seek by chasing each other around the walk in sheds. The donkey will then go inside and zeus runs by and the donkey runs the other way.
They do not like other dogs though and my female cannot walk in the pasture without Zeus or I. Shalom


----------



## Duren

Been lurking for a while...have to post this. I am sick over this! Brand new $140 fly sheet was shredded in 3 hours. My girl has never been hard on her blankets or sheets. Any chance you think Smartpak will replace it?


----------



## texasgal

Ugh.. Duren ... that sucks. Don't know if they'll replace it .. but *hugs*


----------



## nuisance

that does suck! I hope they replace it, it should last longer than 3 hrs! 

DBA, I have a pit, he does the same thing with my QH mare. He'll chase her for awhile, she'll chase him for awhile. If he's not in the pasture, he runs up and down the fence, she will stand there and act like she wants to kill him thru the fence. It gets funny. She did kick him once, knocked him smooth out! I thought he was a gonner, he stood up, leaned significantly to one side, and wobbled. He finally stood up straight, ran straight to the gate with a "let me out of here" attitude, when we opened the gate, he ran straight to the truck and got inside and laid down! It didn't stop him. Next time we were at the horses with him. He went right at her again. But, they play now, he never was aggressive, just chases her. He doesn't do it as much, but they still will go out there and play, chasing each other


----------



## texasgal

One step closer .......

My mare, Charm, was moved today from my bff's place to the pasture where Badger is. It was uneventful, but it feels soooooo good to have her closer to home where I'll see her everyday! I'm certain Badger is happy to have company again too!


----------



## kctop72

Hope eveyone is well...sure wish I felt better:/ Good thing is my son took 4the in his regional meet on Saturday. He wasn't happy about it but I'm still proud of him! 

Been so busy and now not feeling so haven't got to do anything with my ponies Tomorrow my son has a track meet, Friday night is our jam session at church and Saturday is my daughters dance competition! 

With all that being said, I probably won't get to ride till Sunday and we have a playday next Saturday, my kids are not gonna be as ready for that as I wanted but it will be fun regardless!


----------



## dbarabians

What time is that playday next Sat kctop? I might just drop in and say hello.
I have talked to your husband and havent had the time to call him back. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I swear my QH mare is retarted! In the area, that is now fenced off for a garden, there was a little area that had an old corner post, with about 6' of fencing that is about 3' from the fence that is surrounding the pasture. I caught Cat in there 4 times, standing in the little section, looking at me, like, mom come help! I had to push her nose to back her up to get out of there. You could tell she had been there for awhile. The little 6' fence is pipe, so no taking it down, unless I wanted to get out the cutting torch. It's now fenced off, no problem. 
WELL...... my DH brought home some heavy wooden crates from work, both over 30' long about 3' square. they are sitting out beside his shop until he can tear them down, and build whatever he's going to build with them. 
Last night I go out to feed, only 2 horses come up, I look around worred, Cat is due in May, I was hoping something hadn't gone wrong and she was down somewhere, then I look over to the other side of the pasture where the shop is (that will be fenced off from the pasture this summer), and there she stands, between the crates and the shop, looking at me, HELP! So I have to go crawl over the crate get in front of her, back her up the 30' to where it's big enough she can turn around and she runs to the grain! 
Why do I always get idiot horses! Can't figure out how to back up to get out of a corner, and one who won't load head first! My rescue mare, she'll back right into the horse trailer without any problem. She will NOT go in head first SMH!


----------



## clippityclop

HAHAHAA! She is a bit crazy! :lol::lol: It is the spring weather. It's doing weird things to their brains.

This morning I got almost everything planted in the garden. Got a nice sunburn and weird tan lines going every which way but at least the majority of everything I was growing inside the house under lights is now in the ground, save for a few things that need a little extra time before they go in.

I've been putting off washing my truck for a long time. In fact, it hasn't had a good wash in almost a year. It gets sprayed with the hose from time to time, but now even that won't get the dirt off - time for the good ol' rag and bucket routine.

The older children of the neighboring property like to come and hang out on the backside of their lake they have on their 200 acre property, which just happens to be on our back fence, not 100 feet from the house. They have the entire place to roam, but they want to come hang out right there and do whatever it is college kids do - the problem is, we have game cams up in that are b/c that is where we've been shooting hogs on a regular basis.

Now the college kids (even tho they can see our back porch from where they like to park and hang out) seem to enjoy taking a whiz or sometimes just stripping down right there in plain sight and don't bother taking a look around to see who might be relaxing on the porch at the time. So the deal is, what am I supposed to do with all of the nudie pics and video on my game cam? I've thought about mentioning it to them but then I just don't even know where to begin.......

:rofl:


----------



## nuisance

Take pics from the game cam's and post them on the campus site! lol


----------



## nuisance

I wish my garden was planted. still too early here, still frosty mornings and I'm too lazy to cover and uncover them! lol If it doesn't rain, I may try to get some onions in this weekend... or maybe I should do that tomorrow before it rains!


----------



## clippityclop

Got the truck washed! Hooray! Wasn't as bad as I thought. It will be dirty again the first time I drive out down the dirt road. I'll give myself a cookie for my effort, tho.


----------



## nuisance

For TG!


----------



## clippityclop

Nu, don't forget that if you do plant and get an unexpected little frost, if you get out there first light before the sun shines on the plants, you can hose them off with the water hose and they will be fine when the sun comes up. But if they are still icy when the sun hits them, that's what kills them.

My mom remembers living on the farm as a little girl and that was one of her chores in the late winter/early spring - getting out there and spraying the plants before 7 am when it was cold and she was right - it has saved my garden many a time.


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> Take pics from the game cam's and post them on the campus site! lol


or youtube - 

naaa so I just deleted them all - hopefully I won't have to see that again but if I do (after I put my 'GAME CAM IN USE' sign up on the tree) then I'll have to figure something out - I don't think they were intentionally trying to be weird - just drinking too much.

Technology these days - there are game cams everywhere you go. So it is probably a good idea to take a look around before you, well you know, 'go'. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Awwwwww thanks nu ... I've bee neglectful. But wait until next week! I had a Dr in my office asking if St Patricks day is early this year. I said "Nope .. it's the entire MONTH .. cause THAT's just the kinda girl I am!" ..

He laughed. 

I'll take pics of my office and post shortly.


----------



## texasgal

My office is usually PURPLE .. so you'll see purple in the background.


----------



## Kayella

Lol TG I love it!! I bought a shamrock headband for Henny, who will be sporting it for pictures this weekend. :twisted:

CC, I totally would have printed out those pictures and pinned them up in the trees. The next time they go out there, they will all be officially creeped out and never return again!!


----------



## kctop72

Well Happy Friday Y'all! Feeling a little better today, thank goodness just really tired.

DBA, the playday starts at 3 next Saturday, sure hope to see you there and finally put the name to a face

Ok, gotta support my fellow Texans and country music lovers by sharing this video with y'all. Her name is Templeton Thompson and this is an awesome song and video. The majority of her songs are horsey related with a great message. And did I mention she's a fellow Texan!!!! This video also premiered on GAC TV yesterday but I haven't seen it yet.

When I Get That Pony Rode | Templeton Thompson | Music Video | MTV


----------



## texasgal

I like Templeton Thompson .. she's got some good stuff out there..

There's one about girls and horses .. GREAT video.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I will try and show up. Marking my calendar for that date and time.
that is a good video and at least the music sounds like a country western song. Not some version of 70's rock and roll they play on Country stations these days.
Give me George Strait, Willie, or George Jones. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I like Willie and George too, dba, but don't be knockin' Jason, Brantley, and Carrie ... 

I love'em all!


----------



## dbarabians

OK I know who carrie is I think. But Jason and Brantly I have no idea who they are. I havent listened to country music in years. voluntarily that is. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I don't understand it, but for some reason people are posting videos of "the harlem shake" people being gooffy shaking to music. someone posted a horse version of it the other day (on facebook). it's funny just to watch these horses enjoying rolling and goofing around.


----------



## kctop72

I'm a country music fan period....King George will always be King in my book! Although I like Jason, Brantley, Carrie, Miranda and Blake too!

TG - Girls and Horses is good too, I did that one at church a few weeks ago! She's got several I'm working on for church including the one I posted on here


----------



## kctop72

No, I don't understand it either but the video was cute! Those horses were having a blast!!!!


----------



## texasgal

I love me some Brantley ... (but I'm a rocker also)

Kick It In The Sticks .... baby!


----------



## texasgal

Net Flix

DH and I are slooooooooooooow. I mean, we still have flip phones and don't text, slow.

DD16 has Net Flix on her laptop (compliments of her dad) and finally convinced DH that he needed Net Flix. It was like Christmas morning. All the old corny movies that DH loves so much.. *rolls eyes* ..

He paid for the watch on demand as well as the dvd ordering. The first movie we watched on demand was:










Really?

Then he got his first DVD .. so last night we watched:










I love Don Knotts! lol

So, now we'll be watching every old corny movie on the planet .. hehe.

Good news is, I've discovered some BBC shows that I enjoy. 










For one ....


----------



## clippityclop

TG for a minute there, I thought that shirt said "Shake your Sham RACK'...LOL! 

Don't forget Randy, Alan and Merle and Hank....

I used to like Garth, but only in the beginning - don't care much for the later stuff he made....wasn't George retiring this year?


----------



## texasgal

I think I have all of Garth's stuff ...

Of course, I also have all of Def Leppard and Bon Jovi's stuff ...

And most of Bad Company and Foghat...

Michael Jackson ... George Michael..

Michael Buble ..

(I'm so weird)


----------



## clippityclop

oh yes! I forgot about the POP George - he still is one of my favorites....

but I don't have any Boy George - never did - but I did listen to culture club for a little while.

I just downloaded the entire Hysteria CD onto my ipod the other day - fancy that! It was my favorite album of theirs.

I also like a little Aerosmith on the side, too! there are SO many reasons why they'd never let me do a grand prix dressage freestyle at Aachen...:twisted::lol:


----------



## texasgal

I saw George Michael during his 25 Live tour in the states 5 years ago or so ...

Why are the ultra talented ones always a little .. mmmm.. offff...


----------



## dbarabians

give me Marvin Gaye, Luther Vandross, Gladys Knight, Ray Charles, Ottis Redding. Billie Holliday Etta James and I am happy.
Call me old fashioned but Motown , the blues, Jazz, and R&B are just my speed. None of this of course goes very well with the horses, the cattle and the pickup but fits right in with the Range Rover. Which by the way my Daughter seems to think is hers. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Oh oh ohhhhhhhhh .. DH and I danced to Etta James at our wedding ... and I was playing Marvin Gaye today at work!

"When I get that feeling,
I want ___ual healing"

What a voice!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal i agree what a voice. I will not tell my oldest daughter that she owes her very existence to that song. Marvin Gaye, Bacardi 151, and a short black dress with fish net panty hose and the fact that someone forgot to take a certain pill. Hey it was the 80's after all . If she ask, she was planned for well ahead of any "actions" that occurred on said evening. Dont want to mess with her self esteem. It was a full moon in case I forgot to mention that. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba! Aren't you the casanova!


----------



## Kiara

After tiling today I will be taking my new safety vest and test it out riding and practicing emergency dismounts on my old man before I will use it eventually on my girl. Any helpful tips welcome 

On a garden note, I have not killed my herbs, they are flourishing in fact and have been used in dishes for my mother-in-laws visit

It's my kind of weather out (i know, most people disagree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Morning everyone!

I'm about to head out to the Houston rodeo! After practically living there showing my animals for 3 years, I didn't go last year. ): I will be shopping my butt off! All the while admiring those cowboy butts :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Dang - where have I been? Totally forgot the rodeo this weekend. Who was it that played thursday eve? It was a record sell out for the entire place.

DBA, what do you think about Hugh Laurie (House MD)? He is self taught - after House aired its last show he launched his first album and went on a tour down here following blues to its roots and performed some oldies but goodies with some of the soul voices from New Orleans. Really neat documentary he did with it.


----------



## dbarabians

clipptiyclop I have no idea who Hugh Laurie is. Butn if you have the name of the documentary I will watch it. That is more my speed. all this reality TV is beyond me and I have enough drama with my clients that I dont want to watch it on my free time. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

You've never heard of House M.D.? It was a great show but I can believe that you've never heard of it since you never heard of Pirates of the Caribbean either....haha! 

TG, your hubby needs to hook up DBA with Netflix too - he's got some catching up to do!

but anyway, here is Hugh Laurie's website for you to check out and see if there is anything you like. He is a self taught blues artist and plays piano and acoustic and electric guitar. I enjoy blues - but I love a blues piano more than anything and he has a way with the keyboard!

Home Page | The Official Hugh Laurie Website | Let Them Talk | Hugh Laurie's Debut Album

his version of St. James Infirmary:






Here is part of the documentary (this will get you started and if it interests you, the rest is on youtube labeled parts 1,2,3, etc just like this one)







I hope you don't have dialup!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

cc .. It was Bruno Mars that set the record ... Bruno freakin Mars ... *rolls eyes* ... could explain why I just don't go to HLSR anymore ... it's not the same..


----------



## nuisance

Tonight


----------



## clippityclop

YIKES!!!^^^^^^^^

Thanks for the reminder!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone has had a great weekend!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Morning my friends. I trust everyone had a wonderful weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Top o' the mornin' to ya, my friends!

Fence work Saturday.

Sunday was fun. We were invited to church by a friend of DH's .. down in Katy.

http://www.powerhousechurch.tv/

Great experience! Then we went into Houston to the:

Spanish Flowers Mexican Restaurant, Houston Texas

for some authentic Mexican food .. Yummmmmy!

Then to Party City for some more Irish bling for my office. 

Then we watched some hokey Net Flix movie:



It was 2009 .. but hokey.. lol.

That about wraps up my weekend!

And I just want to add how WONDERFUL it is to have all three of the horses close to home. It delights my heart to see my Charm-girl every day!

Love my girl


----------



## Kiara

Morning y'all.

I did try out my new safety vest and practiced emergency dismounts. My old man was my poor lab rat. Amazingly enough, whenever I shifted to bail, he would slow down or stop. He takes care of me :lol: Made practicing bailing of a faster moving horse a little hard though :wink: He also stayed right by me whenever I landed. So someone got some cookies for being a good boy 

My girl was rather confused about what I was doing. Soon enough, she will know too. Though bailing off a 16h horse takes a little longer :lol:

No further gardening as it keeps getting cold, but hopefully this weekend. We did finish tiling at least. 

Now just waiting for a friend to let me know when I can come over to ride with her. Yeay!


----------



## nuisance

that reminds me, when I was a kid, 13, 14ish, my friend and I decided we would learn to jump off our horses and jump back on at a run..... everything started find (actually was doing a slow lope). but, every time I would jump off, my horse would stop in his tracks, look at me like WTH! lol Never did learn how to jump on at a run. Looked so fun at the movies! lol


----------



## Kiara

Haha, yeah, they make things look all sorts of fun and easy in the movies. 

Sounds like that horse and my guy have the same idea  But hey, I'd rather him try and prevent me from falling and not take off when I bail than getting practice in and having a naughty horse


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> that reminds me, when I was a kid, 13, 14ish, my friend and I decided we would learn to jump off our horses and jump back on at a run..... everything started find (actually was doing a slow lope). but, every time I would jump off, my horse would stop in his tracks, look at me like WTH! lol Never did learn how to jump on at a run. Looked so fun at the movies! lol


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh we used to do that on a couple of good sized ponies when I was a kid.. what fun! Hand full of mane, off and hit the ground, sling back up and on ...

Fearless .. we were.


----------



## clippityclop

Oh boy! The horses are jumping the fence where a tree fell on it - did you all get any of this wind? Guess hubby will be running the chain saw this eve - I'm a big fat chicken with chain saws - can't do it. Scares the beejeezus out of me.

The arab and I have been having issues - he doesn't like to pick up the right lead canter when asked on the centerline or even on a right turn. So I when we work in the arena, I work the right twice as much as the left but he likes to show his butt and acts like a booger and will even buck a little when I start a slow long trot to the right around the corner....then he will just throw himself into a canter to the right as if to say 'let's just get this over with' and then fuss and cuss the whole time. This weekend he was nasty with bucking and stomping and trying to break gait and 'be free' throwing his tail and head up and trying to be the black stallion on the beach. Yeah right! Yes, the wind was blowing hard too but I don't care...

So I rode up onto the back porch and hollered for hubby to please bring me a carrot. What is the fastest way to a mans heart? His stomach, that's right. So we resume our nice, slow collected trot around the arena to the right - trying to be spontaneous so he won't anticipate - and then ever so slightly I offer the right lead cue (for me it is the left leg behind the girth) and he picks up a beautiful right lead canter - I circle round once, and give him a carrot. Good. We do this twice.

Now that I have his attention, I put him in a nice collected frame going to the left. We circle the arena twice and come down the center line. I apply my aid for the right lead on the center line about at X if you know your letters, and he picks on the right lead AGAIN like a pro. We did this twice then I didn't have any more carrot bits so we were done.

Who says bribes won't work? I plan to do this for the next few go arounds until he gets the feel of it and then I'll wean him off. Just like this eve - I'll be waiting for hubby with his chainsaw ready to go when he gets home, and an ice cold beer.


----------



## Duren

Anyone aware of any nurse mares in north Texas? The foal is located in McKinney. Not mine, just reposting for a friend.


----------



## nuisance

DashofMoolah Cam 1

mare stare this am. mare keeps trying to hurt her foal. Tried cow kicking it when they tried to help it nurse. they've had to put a divider up between mare and foal!!!


----------



## nuisance

When they bring the foal in to nurse, they put a lead with a chain on the mare, she's calmer than she was, but if the foal roams around her, her ears are flat and she wants to bite! Poor baby!


----------



## texasgal

I'm suprised they are leaving the camera on ... that happens sometimes ...


----------



## kctop72

It's Tuesday! I was off yesterday and I'm off Thursday and maybe even Friday, so gonna be a short week for me I'm getting excited about Saturday, can't wait to see how my mare does at the playday. She's been doing so well in her ground work and even in the saddle!!!

DBA, did you get my PM?


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I sure did. No problem and hope to see you this Saturday. Is it your church that is having the vet out on the 23rd? saw a flyer and the prices are really good.  Lots of paper work to fill out and a couple of meetings with the 
mental health team that worked with the veteran that attempted suicide this weekend so I was kind of tired of typing and talking. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

KC - don't forget a camera!

Wish we were closer - I'd go with you! My girls would love it to. Haven't been to a playday in forever.


DBA, I'm so sorry to hear about that - it must have been a bit hectic the past few days. I hope he is stable and getting some good care? :-|


----------



## kctop72

Yep DBA. We are having a vet out on the 23rd. He'll do dogs and horses. Last year, he even gelded a colt. My babies aren't due till June but I might take my gelding to have his teeth floated. Sorry to hear about the veteran, hope he recovers ok.

I have a decent camera on my phone CC but I get so busy in set up and participation, I forget about taking pics but I will try!


----------



## Kayella

Are KC and DBA going to meet up at the play day? If so, maybe DBA could learn how to use that camera of his. :wink:

Oopsies, I meant KC.


----------



## texasgal

Bit of a vent .. or maybe just airing something out.

Okay, the guy that moved my mare for me last week.... he and I have been acquainted for years. See each other at the feed store, church, playdays, gas station, etc. Years. We always hug and exchange hellos and howya doins.

I've always thought he was nice .. he's older than me (60s I'm guessing) .. Always involved with horses somehow, at auctions, playdays, everything. 

Well, he calls me when he's ready to go get my mare to tell me he's around the corner with the trailer. Then he asks me if I'm wearing something sexy. 
Ugh.


I said "Uh NO" .. he says "Too bad. You know I've always thought you were sexy" (which I'm not) "I've always had a thing for you"

I replied "Uh, I'll see you in a few minutes"

Got in the truck and he leans over and kisses me.. on the cheek after I turn my head. Then he rides down the road with his hand moving from my arm to my leg as he's talking.

Now, I know that some folks are touchy feely .. I'm a hugger and a toucher, but this was uncomfortable.

He proceeds to tell me about a time (over 20 years ago) when I was riding a Riskey Business son at a local team penning. He thought I was the sexiest thing .. bla bla bla ... He has the hots for me .. bla bla bla ...

I told him "Look, let's just keep this between you and I. I don't think my husband would appreciate you talking to me like this."

"Neither would my wife..." .... nice.

Long story short, I'm stuck with this guy for the next couple hours as we go get the horse and move her. I proceed to talk about church and my husband most of the time.

When I thanked him for moving her for me, he hugged me and wouldn't let me go .. ugh.

I'm soooooo disappointed. I've known this guy for EVER. Now I'm utterly uncomfortable around him.

He's called my phone twice today .. I haven't answered him. The message,

"Hey girl, I was just checking up on you to see how you're doing. Give me a call."

Do guys really think we are flattered by THAT kind of attention?

He's a really good contact to have in the area, but I don't want to have to freakin' dodge him everytime I'm around him... I also don't want to shoot him. Ha.

I guess I just need to be straight with him and tell him that he made me really uncomfortable and ... and what?


----------



## Kiara

You definitely want to be straight up, because saying to keep it between you he could interpret as consent and to just keep it quiet... Sadly, sometimes even a straight out "NO!" is not understood by men, but you have to be frank. Any leeway and they can interpret it their way... I once told a guy I hated him and wanted nothing to do with him. His answer? "You're exaggerating!" :shock:

You probably also want to make your husband aware so it doesn't come out later and he'll feel betrayed that you didn't say anything. Depends on your relationship too though. That is what I would do with my husband, but we are very honest with each other and I have a low tolerance for unwanted male attention :lol:

Hope you can get this resolved. It definitely sucks to be in that position.


----------



## Kayella

I don't have much relationship experience, but I def have a lot of experience chasing off the creeps LOL. Though I usually don't care if we remain friends or not. Tell him, "While you're a great FRIEND, I have no interest in you in that manner. I'm happily married to the man of my dreams and nothing will come in the way of altering our relationship."


----------



## kctop72

I agree with Kiara on this one TG. Be straight with him and tell him if he can't keep his hands and comments to himself, then he shouldn't be talking to you! I know it's easier said than done but sometimes ya gotta do whatcha gotta do!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

What a swinger he is! Sounds like a perfectly good friendship that went sour b/c he had to go all creepy on you. I'm sending you my banding tool and bands. Be looking for them in the mail. :twisted:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal, be very careful around this oversexed idiot. Pretty certain he planned this knowing he would be alone with you..
Being sexually harassed is never fun or flattering. Avoid him like he was a herpes virus and drop kick him in the rubber parts if he gets close to you again.
Yes everyone I will probably go see KCtop and her husband next Sat. Next time I might ride in the playday myself. 
that reminds me I do have to find that camera. I have owned the stupid thing almost 3 years. 
Worship Warrior hope things are looking up for you. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

We saw the comet! It was just a little white slur in the sky right on the horizon. I have mosquito bites to prove it! The sunset was beautiful with all of the pink and purple and orange.


----------



## outnabout

Whew, caught up with you all now. 
First of all I gotta say TG You are too frigging nice to this creep.
Don't ever be alone with him again. If he calls tell him literally what you will do to his private parts. Ugh. Been there done that. Brings out the witch in me! Time to bring out the big guns!
You don't deserve this. 
On the other hand so glad you have all 3 of your horses with you now!


----------



## outnabout

So It is spring break and I have 7 days off in a row! 
I'm starting to feel confident hauling the horses.
Today I went with a friend to a local lake and we first walked them on the trail, had lunch, then wanted to walk the horses again on the trail before we left. So I saddled up my mare while my friend walked the colt. My mare was slightly jiggy at first but then she was great, crossing the creek with just a little hesitation. Have a ride scheduled with a group Saturday morning to learn the trail, then I hope we can go out on our own and eventually pony the colt. It was a beautiful day!


----------



## outnabout

Sorry for the double post. Maybe this time the pic will work. On my smartphone. Computer has virus  
I give up... tomorrow is another day!


----------



## dbarabians

What lake are you riding at outnabout? I will be trail riding this spring and summer.
Reminder that I need to get tags for the trailer. They have been out for over 4 years. Living in a more urban county now Collin I might haved some trouble hauling those horses without a current tag. In lamar county everyone know everyone so you have to really be stupid to get a ticket. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

i rode yesterday! Can you believe it??? 

I put a saddle on that chunky monkey, lunged him for 20 minutes or so, then took him out of the pen and got on ... he was .. um .. excited...... but it was fun!

I'll take pics next time .. he's really cute tacked up.


----------



## kctop72

I was in our cowgirl bible study at church last night and completely forgot all about the comet! I am so looking forward to riding in the nice weather, Saturday is supposed to be 81! My friend and I have to start planning another ride for the church (and whoever else wants to go) now that the weather is changing. I'm hoping for a camping trip but who knows if that will happen or not. I'm looking at April or May at a state park or something. At least that's what I'd like to do


----------



## texasgal

Happy Happy Thursday ..

things have been crazy at work .. to say the least ..

I'm off tomorrow ...

Here's some humour .... sorta.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I think you just solved a mystery for me. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I am SO ready for the weekend!


----------



## nuisance

For WW, hope everything is going good for you!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday Y'all!!!!!


----------



## outnabout

Yes, Friday already and where did the week go? I've been so busy taking care of business on my days off, mostly horse business, so I don't mind. Got rid of the virus on the computer. Stopped counting at 7 hours, yes 7 hours total online/on the phone with AT&T/ other technical support over the past two evenings. Just waiting for my new improved Uverse Internet update to get here Wednesday so my computer won't be so slow anymore. When I told the tech help what operating system I am using, she says, "Wow, really? That's amazing" I guess because it is so old. Since when is 12 years old, anyway?

Sounds like tomorrow is a big day for several of us. Let's all take pics, OK? I'm super excited about going out for my mare's first "trail ride". I've owned her going on three years now and as far as I know she has only been an arena horse (cutting). I've always ridden her out in the pasture but we'll see how she does hauling by herself and riding with a group tomorrow.

DBArabians, we are going to Benbrook Lake, a trail head that is on the south side of the lake. It's fairly close to me since we are south of Ft. Worth. I joined TETRA and am also going to join another north Texas trail riding group to make some trail riding friends. Everybody I know does arena riding.

Anyway, here is the pic from Tuesday that shoes where all my money goes  My colt, the grullo, is just as tall now as my mare! He just turned two.


----------



## clippityclop

Sounds like some of us are going to have some fun this weekend! More gardening for me - almost got things wrapped up. Can't go do anything horsie since I'm still brooding chickens in the horse trailer - in fact I still haven't got their coggins done for this year so I am really grounded for the time being. The chickens still need another month in there at least.

But either by bike or horse, I plan to go out around the neighborhood and look for signs of dewberries. I'm starting to see little white flowers here and there, so for me (the nature nut) I've got to keep an eye out for the best spots to pick from for jelly. Opened up my last jar of homemade dewberry jelly last weekend and boy it is a fight. I have to hide it in the back of the fridge or it is gone in no time.

Did you know, if you take a pint of heavy whipping cream (try not to get ultra-pasteurized) and puree it (I use a handheld puree/blender), the liquid that separates is buttermilk and the stuff that clumps together is pure butter! Take your butter and form it into a ball, run it under some cold water to wash off any extra buttermilk, and set it in a dish in the fridge. Best butter you ever had. Now take your leftover buttermilk (about a cup) and make yourself some buttermilk biscuits - add your favorite jelly and there you go.


----------



## Kiara

Well, put in tomatoes this weekend and reupholstered our pillows and found a creative solution to making a new table cloth out of fabric that is not wide enough. 

Spring Break is over now though and sadly, having a few days off makes going back harder. *sigh* Almost done, almost done. Don't get me wrong, I really like the program, I'd just like to have a life again


----------



## kctop72

It was a great day today! Got to meet dba in person today and it was so cool!!! To bad i didn't get any pics but I'm sure somebody else did so I'll get them downloaded as soon as i can
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Spent the day with my friend on the horses yesterday. Got to 91° first half had a little breeze, so it was good. Last half, the breeze stopped! Poor fat horses (and riders) were pooped! (and a little sunburnt! lol)


----------



## texasgal

Thanks for taking up the slack, nu .....

Happy St Patrick's Day all!


----------



## dbarabians

I did meet kctop her husband and two of the horses. She is a very warm and freindly person. Her pinto mare has a mane that would be the envy of any andalusian stallion. I have never seen a horse so clean that was not in an arena or about to enter one.
At least she didnt comment about my buck teeth, pot belly, or the fact that I use my knuckles when I walk. After all I did give her money to be kind. 
KCtop I enjoyed our visit and will be in touch in the future. 
Texasgal your next. What would I bring as an offering chickens or a goat? Shalom


----------



## Faceman




----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba:;-) it was great to meet you yesterday and we look forward to seeing you next month! Don't let him fool you, he has none of those attribu and was very easy to talk to. Too bad you couldn't stick around,dh's horse was not wanting to cooperate and he was the majority of the entertainment yesterday. Poor Sadie was having a pms day and dh paid the price! I know it's wrong but i was glad the attention was taken off of me and my trouble making horse for the day. My girl did good for her first day out after starting over. Hopefully will get to a lope for the next one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I just got done moving 80 bales. I'm tired and I hurt. My legs look like they were in a horror movie lol. 

Did y'all take pictures of y'all meeting yesterday? We'd love to see!! -hint hint- 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

How did you get my picture Faceman?
Kctop you mean I missed a free rodeo to go counsel someone? why do you get to have all the fun?
Today while riding my stallion spotted a herd of cattle near the fence we were appoaching. He suddenly became one of the stallions at the Spainish Riding School. Kept it up for about a mile too. Prancing sidepassing and tossing his head. Every once in a while he has to remind me he has all his equipment. Two cars stopped and were recording it on their phones. Shalom


----------



## Faceman

Oh great...you have a stallion that has a cow fetish...:think:


----------



## nuisance

DBA, you'll be the next "viral video" lol 

My friend I rode with yesterday just called me in tears. She adopted 2 babies several months ago. One has been doing real well, the other, smaller, younger, skinnier, hasn't been gaining the weight the first had. A couple weeks ago, the younger one coliced, they got him thru it. Well, today he coliced again, the other colt trampled him and broke his neck, so they had to put him down. Totally avoidable if people would just quit breeding unwanted babies! (and I can talk with a pregnant mare, but the baby is wanted and will have it's forever home with me).
My rescue mare, Lil, had quit gaining weight, I was getting worried about her, but has started gaining again, so I feel better! Can't wait for her to gain enough so I can start riding her! 

Today the grandkids were over, I got my paint mare out, older arthritic horse, but very kid friendly. Does well with lighter weights, but no adults or large kids to ride. Anyway, the led the grandkids around on her for awhile, she started limping, so I told them she had enough. I put her up. The whole time I was leading her around, my sorrel mare, Cat (the pregnant one) had green eyes! JEALOUS!!! She was running and bucking wanting the attention. when I let Stormy (paint mare) loose, Cat chased her and Lil off, and kept them from coming back for treats from the kids! Her cutting horse heritage came out, she was like a machine keeping the other 2 back. lol


----------



## dbarabians

Faceman after being celibate for the last 8-9 months those cows probably looked really hot. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

**geez ... I was thinking "Why is dba telling us how long he's been celibate"

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians

I could be so lucky. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Sorry Kay, did not get any pics of dba and I, didn't even think about it but next month, definitely!

Here's a couple of dh and I.....


Jaty had never riddena apole pattern, I was so proud!!!


----------



## nuisance

Ok, one more!


----------



## kctop72

Ok, here's a pic of little Ms Apache's face as she starts to shed out....;looks like she's gonna have some sooty to her I like the line down her back too, I know it's more than likely countershading but it's so cool!


----------



## kctop72

Well, it's definitely Monday:/ Hope everyone has a great week!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Well I had a decent weekend - rode a couple of horses, not far, but around here and there. Any saddle time is good time. Had one of those silly moments where you are riding bareback in flipflops and one falls off...then you have to get off on one foot, bounce around one-legged and get your shoe back on and then get back on your horse but then you throw off the OTHER shoe while getting up....neighbors had a good laugh. I should have charged them for the show.

Got everything planted finally - watered - corn and other stuff already coming up. Two green thumbs up over here!


----------



## outnabout

Glad to see that everyone had a fun weekend. I rode my mare out on the lake trail as far as I thought she could handle it the first time out. When we got there she was acting ****y until I began tacking her up, then she settled down a little. I had to hold her back quite a bit for the first 30 minutes or so, then she began to act like a trail horse. We stayed out 3 hours and then since it was warm and she was soaked and I hosed her off when we got back. I'm proud of her for being so good. The only thing we ran into were some deer and they didn't seem to bother her maybe because they were standing still watching us. I really like the trail. Hope to get back out there next weekend.
And ... no pics! Took the camera out of my pocket and forgot to put it back.
Next time!


----------



## nuisance

Worked with my rescue mare, Lil, yesterday. Getting her in the horse trailer. She will walk in the 6 horse slant the humane society has without batting an eye, but a stock trailer, or my 2 horse! Not for the world! I had finally got her where I could put a butt rope on her, and a shoulder in her ****, and push her in, with great effort. And, I don't want it to be that hard all the time. Clinton Anderson method didn't work with her. It has been about 10 days, give or take, since I have worked with her, for one reason or the other. Yesterday, I put on her lead. Grab her bucket of grain, walk to the trailer, she follows me in like she's been suppose to all this time! So I let her eat for a bit, back her out, she goes right back in. I do this several times. Let her finish her grain, let her go. Don't want to push it too much. Hopefully, today will be the same! or even, without the grain! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GUYYYSSSSS!!!!!  hey again


----------



## texasgal

Hey TBJ!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Tuesday my Texas Friends:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I havent been on in EVER!!!! ermahgurd! How is everyone!


----------



## kctop72

Morning y'all! Hey tbj, how you been? Congrats nu! Nothing like that accomplished feeling and all that hard work paying off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

UGH! My last goose is gone. Every morning I let her out of her custom little goose hut to wander an enclosed yard with 5 foot rolled wire (nothing can get in) with freshly planted rye and her own swimming pool and every night at sunset she goes back into her little house and I lock her in with a snap lock that ***** can't figure out. I used to have a pair, but lost the gander awhile back.

But I guess even our best intentions don't always come thru - last night at sunset I found her crouched down by her house - her head was chewed on with punctures through her neck, the big black knob on her nose was torn off and hanging and her upper bill was broken almost in half. She comes hobbling over tome and sits at my feet all cold and in shock and breathing irregularly. I took her into the garage (it was dark already outside) and looked her over - her wounds were beyond repair and even if I did patch her up, the risk of sepsis was too great - I think a vertebrae was broken in her neck as well. I just couldn't fix it this time.

I HATE HATE HATE having to put animals down that have been chewed up and are still walking around suffering and I hate it when they are pets and not just a Jane Doe. UGH. Hubby is great with a gun and quick. Usually ***** cause these kinds of messes, but usually after dark during the wee hours of the morning. This poor gal had gotten attacked sometime around 5 -7pm yesterday eve. I'm thinking bob cat or some sort of large feline type that can climb a fence and hunts during the day. She lasted the longest - never been able to keep waterfowl around (even protected) for more than two years. **** varmits.:-(


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ive been splendid  Riding has been exceptional! At the shows we have done since i left ive been champion of all of the divisions i enter in.  So im soooo proud of Romeo  hahaha and well as far as horse shopping goes, we are not having much luck. And health wise, i was bitten by a Brown Recluse and wwweeeeelllllllll I may or may not have just let it sit there for 3 weeks thinking it was just a mild infection... Went to the hospital and im healing now  Rode yesterday, jumped Romeo after him having a week off and he was flawless. So in general, im a happy camper.  Thanks for asking!!


----------



## kctop72

So sorry cc. My daughter had a pet goose that followed her through the house like a dog when it got too big for the house we built a pen for it outside and the neighbors dog got ahold of it. She was sooooo upse and wanted to kill the dog but I wouldn't let her. I felt so bad because I wouldn't let her keep it in the house anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome tbj, well the competing and healing part! Glad you're on the mend, those pesky spiders can be very dangerous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> That is awesome tbj, well the competing and healing part! Glad you're on the mend, those pesky spiders can be very dangerous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah i know -_- my friend (fellow rider) Kelsey was sending me OH SO HELPFUL pictures of the inside of what the bites look like, as well as risks, what happens inside, and what my leg will be like... -_- she was more freaked out than my parents! lol. BUT!!!! The infection didnt eat my tissue because before i got bitten i was taking medicine for a Central Nervous System issue (i am paralyzed at random times for like 2min) and that medicine was going down to my leg instead holding off the infection from the bite.  so yay for medication not working! hahhaha


----------



## texasgal

cc -- that stinks! *hugs*


----------



## outnabout

Congrats Nuisance! Funny how all of a sudden they decide it's best to cooperate!
CClop so sorry, it's awful to see animals in pain. Good that your husband was able to take care of things.
TBJ nice to hear from you again! Ugh glad you survived the bite. Quite an impressive record you have with your shows! Congrats to you and Romeo!


----------



## nuisance

I'm sorry CC! I hate having to put animals down also, but it's better than letting them suffer! (((((((((CC))))))))) aka: hugs

TBJ, glad the bite didn't get bad! and congrats on the championships!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks guys!! Im really happy with our record too  hahaha Romeo DANCED to Gangnam Style while we were in the ring for our classic! XD maybe the video will upload and i can show yall his sexy moves. Hahahahahaa and CC *hugsx50*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My BF, riding buddy, called me in tears sunday. She got 2 rescue colts, about a month before I got mine. One of them had lost his dam (starvation) before he should have been weined, other was young, but old enough it didn't effect him as much. they've been doing well until a few wks ago, the younger one coliced. they took him to the vet, got his mineral oil, he came around ok, but vet said he was worried about his out look. Well, Sunday, he coliced again, and while he was down, the other colt (probably about 6-8 months old) trampled him and broke his neck. They had to put him down. Her husband was at work, but luckily she had some male friends she was able to call to take care of the worse part for her. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## Kayella

Oh Nuisance that is just too sad to hear. I hope she finds some comfort in knowing that she gave that little boy a few last great months for his life where he was fed and loved. ):


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh my gosh.... My prayers go out to your friend.... 😔🙏
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

That is really sad about the foals! I hope all the bad stuff (spider bites and animal deaths and anything else following those lines) stays away for awhile. 

It is spring and almost Easter! Anybody doing the old fashioned dyeing of the Easter eggs this time around? Actually, I'm thinking washable watercolors would be just as fun and less mess and won't ruin clothes.

Thanks for the sympathy regarding my big goose, everybody. I appreciate it. Now what to do with my goose house sign - it says 'The Best Pair of Honkers in Town' ...hmmmm .... cause it sure ain't talking about mine...LOL!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We ALWAYS dye eggs!  hahahaha im thinking i may paint one on Romeo and ride him around with it and wear bunny ears on my helmet! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Don't need to color eggs at my house!


----------



## nuisance

I want eggs like those!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

THATS SO COOL!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> Don't need to color eggs at my house!


CAN I HAVE SOME!?!? Lol PLEASE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow tg, your set and ready to go! N
Probably won't do eggs at my house this year but you never know.... Tbj, that's a great idea, might have to take my mare to our easter eggstravaganza at church and do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Those are beautiful! I like the spotted ones!


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ you gave me an idea. I should let my girls color their pony with some kool-aid and watercolors. I don't think it would be considered animal cruelty...he'd probably be trying to steal their kool-aid the whole time anyway...it sure would make a great Easter picture to send out to family.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> TBJ you gave me an idea. I should let my girls color their pony with some kool-aid and watercolors. I don't think it would be considered animal cruelty...he'd probably be trying to steal their kool-aid the whole time anyway...it sure would make a great Easter picture to send out to family.


For our "fun paint" i use washable hair coloring ;D like the cans you get your hair sprayed with at halloween when we were younger  works fine! (WARNING: use light colors on whites, but any color on bays or darks.) hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hey there! I tried to catch up on this thread, but y'all have been talking for several hundred pages...

I've been a horse owner for 2.5 weeks! I'm a returnee to the horse world after a much too-long break. After the last 6 months leasing a horse to make sure it fit back in my life, I've now aquired a 2 year old AQHA gelding. I'll admit I'm eager to ride him, but there is plenty of grazing & groundwork to keep us both busy while he does some growing.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cynical25 said:


> Hey there! I tried to catch up on this thread, but y'all have been talking for several hundred pages...
> 
> I've been a horse owner for 2.5 weeks! I'm a returnee to the horse world after a much too-long break. After the last 6 months leasing a horse to make sure it fit back in my life, I've now aquired a 2 year old AQHA gelding. I'll admit I'm eager to ride him, but there is plenty of grazing & groundwork to keep us both busy while he does some growing.


WELL HEY! Where bouts are you from?  id love to see pics of your little guy!!! Congrats about getting back into the fabulous world of horses, THERE IS NO ESCAPE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Welcome cynical25! We'd love to hear more and see some pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cynical25, you got a short name? Like im TBJ, above me is KC, what would you be  hahahg and WELCOME to the most active thread on this place!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ you are so right - there is no escape! I'm still trying to figure out if it is a disease, an addiction, a psychological escape, voodoo, reincarnation, the list goes on......


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ey! As proof, theres me! Hahahaha kicked nearly to death and first words after reconstructive work,"When can i ride again?" BOOM! Horses for life! Hahahahaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I was showing my husband the knot in my neck, he said, yeah, it didn't keep you from bouncing up and down on that horse Saturday did it? I told him, nope, and I won't this Saturday either! Going to Lake Waurika with friends. They have a nice 13 mile trail around the lake (and over(bridge))


----------



## Kiara

Had an off day today. The farrier came, but apparently my girl wouldn't hold still for him (I had a long day at school, so couldn't get there til later. I had waited for him all of Spring Break, so he can't complain  ) and got a cut in her neck (no idea how) that I had to clean out and patch up. She did do well when I gave her a bath, but both were running around while I tried to feed, acting like they couldn't figure out how to get in their stalls :?

To end the day, my cat left something that I don't even know if it is diarrhea or vomit over the office floor. I got him some wet food to sooth DH being gone. He loves it, cries for it, but I guess I have to get him off of it until I can see if that is what caused the mystery substance on the floor. *sigh*

I have a feeling this won't be a fun week...:-(


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> Hey there! I tried to catch up on this thread, but y'all have been talking for several hundred pages...
> 
> I've been a horse owner for 2.5 weeks! I'm a returnee to the horse world after a much too-long break. After the last 6 months leasing a horse to make sure it fit back in my life, I've now aquired a 2 year old AQHA gelding. I'll admit I'm eager to ride him, but there is plenty of grazing & groundwork to keep us both busy while he does some growing.


Welcome, Cyn (or C25) .. we'll just pen a nickname for ya!

Yes.. pictures are a requirement .. *wink*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys -_- i have horrible luck.... First, the Recluse bite 3 weeks ago that isnt healed yet, and nnoooowww!!!! Hold for it..... I HAVE THE FLU!!! Yayyyy! -_-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

At least you have good spirits about it! lol Did you call your Doc and get some Tamiflu? If not, DO IT! 

Worked with Lil again in trailer, she followed me in like she never had a problem. But, when I walk out, she backs out faster than I can get around her. She doesn't stop at me trying to stop her with the lead. I don't want to tie her yet, just in case she has a fit. It does have quick release ties... but.... don't want anything to upset her going in there! I can leave her standing there, walk forward out the the side door (stock trailer) and walk around and shut the door. But can't walk out beside her! So, still more time/training in the trailer.. Then onto the 2 horse! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My doctor is conveniently on vacation to Switzerland -_- hahahahahahaha my life is a mess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Great job with Lil, Nu! Sometimes it just takes patience.  Here's a little scary story from last Thursday. I was taking Henny to the vet for his acupuncture and we got the trailer hitched, him in no problem. The truck pulls forward 5 feet and the trailer POPS OFF. I'm already outside the truck so I'm running to grab his lead cause he's loose in the trailer while the chains are holding the trailer from hitting the ground. I got Henny out, who so appropriately launched himself out the trailer, and tied him to the fence. My friend and I got the trailer up and back onto the hitch and made dang sure it was SECURE. Then I got Henny and he loaded up like the little pro he is after standing in that see-sawing trailer. It all happened in a matter of 5 minutes and I am so proud of my little boy. <3 Thank God for chains and thank God it happened there and not on the road. I'm proud of me and my friends as well because we did not panic. It was like we had already done it a million times. 

Aaaanyways, anyone else get that thunderstorm last night? I woke up to thunder at 7. Checked on Henny this morning and he was happily munching away on his hay, but he was soaked bahaha. Looks like we just got enough to wet the ground.


----------



## Cynical25

Feel free to shorthand it as C25, or whatever works for ya! I'm in Dallas.

I tried to attach a picture of Cash, hope it works! He officially turns 2 this month, stands a hair under 14.1 (and currently 14.2 at the hip, lol.)


----------



## kctop72

No rain for us, at least not that i know of. So far so good on trailer issues for us. The biggest thing was 2 blowouts on the way home from childress with 4 horses in a stock trailer. Thank goodness for family!
My friends new horse pulled back on the rope, broke the latch, rolled under the slant gate and out of the trailer. Then ended up with his back left hock under the corner of the trailer. It was the darndest thing i had ever seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

AAAWWWWWW a little guy! Hehehee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Welcome, Cyn! Your guy is adorable. My little boy is turning 1 next month. I can't believe how quickly they grow. -sniffsniff- My little boy's not so little any more!!

KC I swear horses defy the laws of physics/gravity just to go and hurt themselves. It's just crazy what a giant 1000 pound animal can do.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

This is from our last show


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

At the last show, Romeo was curious about EVERYTHING! Hahahaha


----------



## Cynical25

I have a perfectly decent saddle which has served me well for many years and should continue to do so, despite several hard-earned scuffs & scratches. I just made the mistake of browsing Craigslist (I should know better!) and I'm now lusting after a used Billy Cook which costs more than my horse. My fiance would strangle me, but it would look oh so perfect on my little guy...


----------



## kctop72

I know C25. I used a tex tan barrel saddle for years then changed to an import (cheap saddle used to start youngens) becase my other one wasn't fitting my pinto mare very well. Therefore I was looking for an all-around because I like the playdays but I also want to use my mare for sorting eventually! Then last week, I tried my barrel sadlle on her again, after some muscling up and it fit her pretty good and it is very comfortable! That doesn't mean I still don't want a nice all-around and will continue to look


----------



## kctop72

oh and very nice little guy you have there C25.

TBJ - love the pics of you and Romeo!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guess who re-organized my tack trunk while i was changing -_- hahahahaha he thought it was all a game after that and was so proud! He did it at LEAST 7 more times through the day and he would open the lid of my trunk and get brushes out and all sorts. Hahahahaha love him though <3


----------



## kctop72

^Hmm, I don't know what happened....uuhhh it just fell over


----------



## texasgal

"it was an accident"
"i didn't mean to"
"it just happened"

ughhhhhhhhh .. if I had a dollar for everytime i heard THOSE! lol


----------



## kctop72

Oh, let's not forget my kids favorite
"see what happened was" lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

"i was just sittin' there .. doing NOTHING..."


----------



## dbarabians

If I ever meet anyone named I Dont Know" Not Me, or What Happened we are going to civil court because they owe me lots of money.
Everytime i asked the question " who did this" the answer was always I Dont Know, Not Me, or What happened.
glad to hear that these people visited others and were as destructive elsewhere. May be we should hire one of those law firms that advertise on TV and get a national class action lawsuit. That ought to end these three from ever going on a rampage again. jewish law firm of course. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Romeo usually looks like hes saying,"Mom! I know how much you do for me, so im helping! Idnt it great mommie!?" Hahahahahahaha gotta love horses  and people think they dont speak 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Good to see you dba ....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OH MY GOSH ITS ADORABLE!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

We had some insane rain and thunder last night o.o the farm is a swamp right now and I was up 90% of the night with my terror-stricken dog who was convulsing in my arms from fear of the rain and lightning.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EPIC HORSE FAILS! (rears, bucks, falls and fails) - YouTube

LOVE the music to this!!! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> If I ever meet anyone named I Dont Know" Not Me, or What Happened we are going to civil court because they owe me lots of money.
> Everytime i asked the question " who did this" the answer was always I Dont Know, Not Me, or What happened.
> glad to hear that these people visited others and were as destructive elsewhere. May be we should hire one of those law firms that advertise on TV and get a national class action lawsuit. That ought to end these three from ever going on a rampage again. jewish law firm of course. Shalom


Remeber the comic strip "Family Circus" there was always a little ghost of a person running around with "Not Me" and "I don't Know" printed on it's chest, when the kids had done something wrong. lol


----------



## clippityclop

HAHA! You totally just dated yourself...but then we are similar in age so me confessing I know what you are talking about just dated me....:lol::lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> HAHA! You totally just dated yourself...but then we are similar in age so me confessing I know what you are talking about just dated me....:lol::lol:


But.... But i know what that comic strip is.... Hahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

yes, the flashy lightning and loud thunder and torrents hit us about 1:45 am. It was when I suddenly woke up and realized I had forgotten to close the drop down windows on the horse trailer - so I run out into the mess in my robe and blind (no contacts) to close the windows and keep my poor baby chickees from getting soaked - there they were, all huddled against the opposite wall looking up going 'the sky is falling! the sky is falling!' then I closed all the windows and sealed them up tight and went back to bed and lay there for another hour wide awake............


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> But.... But i know what that comic strip is.... Hahahahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do they still use the NOT ME character in it? 

My favorite cartoon was Calvin and Hobbes...LOVEd it


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

Breathing is a problem............... lol


----------



## clippityclop

Hahahaa! ^^^^^


----------



## mtndrmr

*Pollen!!!##XXX%[email protected]@$#[email protected]%@%*

Too funny - that cartoon about pollen. And TOO TRUE!!! My water tank needed a good scrubbing yesterday and my horse wanted to help by sticking her nose in and stirring the water. And of course, the shopping bags full of kleenex and allergy meds. Aaahhhchooooo, sniff, sniff, sneeze, sneese. But what's nice about the pollen, my grapes are leafing out, as are the apricots and wild plums and it's so nice to see the trees budding. Probably most important - green in the pasture. Least wanted - emergence of flies and red wasps to liven things up. Yuck!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome mtn ...

Yes, with warm weather comes pollen and bugs... but I love the flowers, warm temps, GRASS, baby animals ....

(I DO so hate the piney woods, though!)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I could not breathe at ALL last night, nor this morning! GAH!


----------



## texasgal

My eyes feel like they have powder in them .. ugh. 

I'm going to try to take a pic of our front porch today .. it's wood, so where there is texture, there are pollen drifts... 

This is insane.


----------



## Kayella

I feel kinda left out not suffering from allergies right now. Not a bad left out, though. :wink:

So we're moving Bubba the end of this month to be with Henny(YAYYYY.) So this weekend will be spent building sheds and repairing the back fence where it needs to be fixed. In a little over a week Bubba and Henny will be together again! I am so stinkin' excited. My two boys are gonna be so happy to actually have a friend. <3


----------



## texasgal

Oh, Kay, that is HUGE. I can't tell you what it means to me to have my guys "together" .. (Charm and Badger together, Gunnie at the house) .. Charm was at my friend's for SIX YEARS .. Now I see her every day .. it's GREAT!


----------



## texasgal

and while we're speaking of pollen .. Charm has been in season for two weeks, ever since I moved her out with Badger. She has pollen stuck to her hoo hoo and all down her legs .. *rolls eyes*

I might take a pic .. she walks around with her tail up (she IS an Arab) and the pollen has just stuck itself to her constantly .. um .. damp hoo hoo...


----------



## nuisance

Tree pollen counts are thru the roof here! 

my neighbor raises sheep, he sells to the local ag students (he's ex-ag teacher). Yesterday was the first day he let the momma's and babies out into the pasture. I counted 15 babies, they were running and playing. playing king of the mountain. I just stood there watching and smiling forever. Probably looked like a retard! lol (and not meant in a bad way).


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im allergic to every tree and grass type known in existence... This is just... Im dieing.... hahahaha ROMEO however, i came down this morning before school to see him and he had SWEPT the pollen off the bars of his stall and walls with his tail and piled it in a corner... Im so proud. hahhaa


----------



## Kayella

I can't wait, TG. Must be a great feeling to be able to see your girl every day again! And count yourself lucky that you don't have to deal with pollen on your hoohaa. :lol:

Omg, Nu, I'm jealous. Whenever I went to go look at show goat prospects, I tried to refrain myself from playing with the babies. They're just too dang cute! I prefer goats over lambs, though. Lambs... aren't all there in the brain department. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Whatever blooms before pine actually gets me worse .. as far as sneezing etc. This pollen is more of a physical thing. Sand in the eyes .. powder in my throat .. lol.

I do love spring though... We have TONS of bluebonnets in Montgomery already..


----------



## nuisance

Cedar is the highest right now, here anyway. Just yesterday one of our drug reps told me the site you can look on and enter your zip code, and it tells you what is elevated....and then I slept. I'll ask if anyone remembers what it was.


----------



## kctop72

Thank goodness, this is not my allergy season, mine is in September and October wjen I can't see or breathe. Sorru for y'all that are suffering now that caise it really stinks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> Cedar is the highest right now, here anyway. Just yesterday one of our drug reps told me the site you can look on and enter your zip code, and it tells you what is elevated....and then I slept. I'll ask if anyone remembers what it was.


Allergy Forecast for AUSTIN, TX (73344) | Pollen.com


----------



## texasgal

or

Check Your Local Pollen Count


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

K guys i need help. Im having an emotional dilemma that i shouldn't be having till late April... Yall know how much i adore Romeo and how much he loves me right. Well as you know i have him on a lease right now and it ends late April... Any and all training on him involving jumpers has basically been done by me (with my trainer having a bad shoulder she doesnt ride him as much as the others in our group), sure he was a good little jumper when i got him but he had many issues and now hes all but flawless... He was my "project horse" and i just cant handle the thought of anyone else eventually owning him... Im having a break down. Especially if he goes to Flower Mound Equestrian Center... Every time i ride him in show they are watching him and id die if they found out he was for sale.. But we cant buy him because he "failed" his lameness test when we were originally going to buy him, even though hes never had any medical history in his life, because if we ever wanted to sell him hed pull up lame and we couldnt. So im having a "mid-lease crisis". I DONT WANT TO GIVE HIM UP! Hes mine!!! His owners dont want him nor do they ride him, they just lunged him because he was so quick, and i KNOW the next person who gets him will use his speed improperly and he will get hurt. Hes my perfect match.... I dont know what to do... X'(( I know i have to give him up eventually, and i want to jump higher and so does my trainer, but hes just... We have come so far and i know nobody else will understand his mind like me or laura (coming from Gent, who was insane, to Romeo, who is insane with a brain). He loves me and i love him and i dont ever want him to go but the time is fast approaching when i will never see him again X'((


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

I completely understand tbj. I was gonna sell my gaited boy last year but never found his match then realized it was me he's a wonderful horse just not capable of everything I want to do bit the combination of the 2 I have is awesome!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

My winter rye is tall and making my goats fat. This is a 'before' picture when they just got turned out on it this morning. I will take an 'after' picture later this after noon if I can remember.  No complaints from me about rain - we still need more! I can grow grass like this in the cooler months, but I can't grow the bermuda/coastal for nothing. The sun kills it dead. This is the only time of year for us when everything is green. In the summer, it is a dust bowl out here.


----------



## kctop72

Too cute cc!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

So sorry TBJ! THat is sad - ;-( So he will probably just become a school horse or maybe be leased out again by someone else? You'd think that b/c of his vet check, maybe he'd be priced a little cheaper and then you could have two horses! Most people I know that compete regularly often have a string of horses they work with - as little as two or sometimes up to 5 (ask mom and dad about that!!). If you could keep him then you could lease him out yourself (and pick and choose a good match for him) and hopefully that would pay a good chunk of his price tag after awhile - especially if the person leasing was paying his board and such....

I feel for you - just trying to come up with ideas to help! :-| But I know that probably isn't helping.:wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well he is "relatively" cheap because he was "impossible to ride" when we got him, he is 15k. But price of the actual horse isnt the issue, its our barn is a 5* barn so the board is very expensive and i just dont have time for 2 horses.


----------



## nuisance

I'm sorry your going thru this TBJ! I've been lucky, that I've always had horses and never had to lease (but I don't do compititions like you). It's hard, he's your "baby" Good luck, hopefully something will work out where you can see him often. 

and for a little humor for the day.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks guys. Idk why its hitting me now.. Im sure it will hit me again in a month or so when i actually have to give him up.


----------



## kctop72

Unfortunately it will tbj but we're here for ya I'll say a little prayer for the 2 of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks KC


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ - big hugs. :hug:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> TBJ - big hugs. :hug:


Thanks  and is it just me, or does anyone else ADORE that cute little hugging emoji? hahahah


----------



## nuisance

Stalking over on the breeding threads.... I am so ready for Cat to foal! Still have 2 more months! Why did I breed her so late? lol 

TG, I'm not stalking you, it seems like every post on one of those threads that I 'like" ends up being yours. Guess it's our Texas humor! lol


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. not a problem, nu.


----------



## Jennakaaate

I live in Medina County, TX. But I spend half of my time in Arkansas.  I have 2 horses..A 4 year old palomino QH gelding named Lakota, and a 9 year old sorrel QH gelding named Newt.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HEY! I think her short name should be JK.  anyways! Welcome to the most talkative thread you will see on here. hahaha nice to see ya! im TBJ. Pics of your ponies?


----------



## kctop72

Welcome jen! This thread is very talkative about everything, not just ponies which pics are required!!! Everyone has initials of some ki.d, tbj, i like jk but i also like jen)) if you have a preference, just let us know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Welcome jen ... yes, pics are practically required!


----------



## kctop72

Well looks like our horsey clinic for this weekend is being postponed until April 20, guess i better watch the weather, never knew it was supposed to rain???? In fact, probably need to bring my ponies in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My ride Saturday has been postponed also.. but just until Sunday, so no big deal! I just wish I can ride my own horse. A group of us are going to Caprock canyon for the memorial holiday, Lil should be fat enough by then. She's gaining good. can't wait! BUt..... Cat is due that weekend too, if she looks anything like she's fixing to domino, I'm staying home. My dad says he'll watch her. (DH know nuttin, and doesn't want to know anything about horses). But, I want to be there! 

Oh, and welcome JK!


----------



## clippityclop

Here's the AFTER shot - not the same ones, but you get the idea....anybody ever eat this much and feel this full? LOL! No, they aren't pregnant!  I hope my green grass lasts a few more weeks. It sure saves $$ on hay. Tomorrow is Friday! The week is almost over.


----------



## kctop72

Amen cc!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jennakaaate

Thanks, everyone!  My family always calls me Jen, so either Jen or JK is fine with me.


----------



## Jennakaaate

I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

So i had a lesson on Romeo today... (Yes im still sick) but putting that aside it was one of the best lessons ive had on him since hes been mine.  we jumped 4'0"-4'3" the majority of the lesson which is really high for him, and he just had so much power and control and my position was better than its ever been! Im soooo happy! Im dieing, but happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hi everyone! Well, I don't live in Texas yet, but I was born in Garland AND will be moving to the Dallas/Fort Worth area in the beginning of June....does that count?? :lol:

Currently, I am waiting on my mare and first foal ever! She is ready to go any time now. I have a thread under breeding titled "Dalilah's foaling thread" if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome ems! What part of the dfw aeea you moving to? I saw your foal color thread and it was definitely a good debate can't wait till she foals and see thw color of that baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kctop72 said:


> Welcome ems! What part of the dfw aeea you moving to? I saw your foal color thread and it was definitely a good debate can't wait till she foals and see thw color of that baby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think we have decided on a house (to rent) in Springtown, has a great set up for the horses and the house is perfect for us too. 
I can't wait to see what she has, there's just so many possibilities given the colors of the two!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hey! Springtown is an hour from me!!! Hahaha welcome! Im TBJ. If you look back a few pages you can see my little man Romeo. SO jealous of all these foals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Somebody needs to start a thread that consolidates all of the new babies - something like 'Show off your new spring babies' so we can go see all of the cute pics in one place!

I love baby horses! They have a fuzzy feel and warm smell that the older ones just don't have. ;-) You can walk up to my horses and say 'Oh look how handsome you are - you are so pretty' and then they just rip a big one - and that ain't so cute when you run away gasping for air...haha!


----------



## Kayella

clippityclop said:


> I love baby horses! They have a fuzzy feel and warm smell that the older ones just don't have. ;-) You can walk up to my horses and say 'Oh look how handsome you are - you are so pretty' and then they just rip a big one - and that ain't so cute when you run away gasping for air...haha!


Henny gives that cute little innocent face then lets a big one rip. And his farts SMELL. I lovingly call him the Prince of Poop because he poops so much. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that I don't mind horse "rips" .. at all. 

Either of you are welcome to borrow either of my dogs for a couple days if you'd like... lol.

At least with a horse, you're outside and it goes away quickly. Nothing like watching a good movie on TV and suddenly DH and I both exclaim "OMG! Lucy, REALLY?!?!?!?!" .. and start waving couch pillows or whatever to just GET.IT.AWAY.FROM.US...


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday Y'all! Nothin like starting your weekend talking about gasey animals, ****. If that doesn't put a smile on your face then maybe you got issues of your own!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

There are few things cuter than a fuzzy new foal!

So, I've owned my horse for 19 days and there has only been 1 day I've even remotely liked him. We've got all the time in the world to "bond" or whatever, but I've had stronger connections with horses I knew I'd only have for 30 days of training.

I adore the horse I've been leasing but now I hesitate to ride out this final month, as it'll only make me bitter towards my own boy. Gah, I'm such a girl, letting emotion factor in.


----------



## Kayella

Henny's farts tend to linger as well LOL. Doesn't help that he thinks it's a prime time for pooting when I'm just so conveniently picking out his back feet. :twisted:

I can't be the only one that laughs when a horse farts when it bucks. I mean, come oooon! How can you NOT laugh?! It's hilarious! Imagining them being embarrassed about it just makes me laugh harder. :lol:

ETA: What would make you bitter towards your boy, Cyn?


----------



## nuisance

Lil can let some good ones also! She cribs, so she has plenty of extra "air"!:mrgreen: (green face, but no smile! lol) 

What is it with dogs though, they fart, then look at their butt like, WTH!!! lol


----------



## mtndrmr

Thanks for making my day! Lots to chuckle about. Yeh, the run-buck-fart-buck-run is just too comical and my Storm seems so proud she can do it all at once.


----------



## kctop72

C25, I think I know what your talking about. I have such a connection with my gelding, it amazes me. When I first started reworking dh's marr who is now mine, we did not get along at all and she irritated me so bad that I almost gave up on her. I resented her for not vein like my boy who was so good good thing I didn't, she's turning into a great horse. Dh won't even ride her because he's afraid he'll r"break" her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

^Sorry for the typos, some smart phone......


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> There are few things cuter than a fuzzy new foal!
> 
> So, I've owned my horse for 19 days and there has only been 1 day I've even remotely liked him. We've got all the time in the world to "bond" or whatever, but I've had stronger connections with horses I knew I'd only have for 30 days of training.
> 
> I adore the horse I've been leasing but now I hesitate to ride out this final month, as it'll only make me bitter towards my own boy. Gah, I'm such a girl, letting emotion factor in.


:hug:

We've had our little geldings since July. Gunner got an eye issue and had to be brought to the house for qid meds. At this time, DH started feeding him, cleaning his pen, brushing and flyspraying him, etc. Last month I heard DH say "I really really love this horse." .. Gunner nickers at him .. they are really starting to bond. 7 months later.

Sometimes it takes time. Don't push him .. or you. 19 days is NOTHING .. give it some time.


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> Lil can let some good ones also! She cribs, so she has plenty of extra "air"!:mrgreen: (green face, but no smile! lol)
> 
> *What is it with dogs though, they fart, then look at their butt like, WTH!!!* lol


LOL .. Okay, I laughed out loud on that one.. Hank does that .. especially if it makes noise .. He'll jump up, whip around, and look at himself... CRACKS.ME.UP


----------



## nuisance

Yes, they act like they've been shot! lol


----------



## nuisance

Bad news for the day, back to day 1 with Lil and the damned horse trailer. I thought since she's doing so well, following me in the trailer with a bucket of grain, I'd try it without the grain. Yes, she followed me right in, realized no grain, then ran backwards as fast as she could, hitting her head on the roof. Then she refused to go in, even after I got a bucket of grain  So I did like I had before, but rope, shoulder in ****. Nothing, she pulled back flipped backwards, she won't go near trailer now. Except, to friggin back in! Guess I'm going to have to get a ramp, and back her in the trailer no matter where we go! lol So more time, patience to get her in forward again. I just with I knew what happened to her that she is so afraid of the trailer. I have her old coggins dated 5/11, with her past owners name on it. I've been tempted to call her, but since she was taken away from her for starvation, the lady may not want to talk to me!


----------



## Cynical25

I've worked with hundreds of horses over the years, including plenty of 2 & 3 year olds that had been on pasture with little or no human contact since birth, but Cash is the first horse I've felt this indifference towards & from. 
Lease horse is overflowing with personality and "try" and is happy to be loved on as a reward for doing my bidding. Cash is just...there. I bought him with the hope he'll be my life-long horse, so we've got some time to find our groove


----------



## kctop72

So sorry nu. Sitbacks are so disappointing. Not sure i would contact her previous owner especially since she was taken from her but that's just me. Just hang there, you'll get her there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Trailer issues are so frustrating. I'm not familiar with your story, Nu, so I'm sorry if these come off at "know it all" advice on things you tried first! Have you been able to try several different types of trailers? I worked with one horse who preferred a fully-enclosed side-by-side over the wide open stock type trailer people typically recommend.

Do you have someone who can take your mare and just walk her into the trailer as if they expect she'll load? Perhaps your mare is feeling your frustration since you are so close to the situation; your tension could be telling her she should be worried about entering the trailer.


----------



## kctop72

So I'm working in the office today and overheard some talking about a possible freeze on Sunday??????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> Trailer issues are so frustrating. I'm not familiar with your story, Nu, so I'm sorry if these come off at "know it all" advice on things you tried first! Have you been able to try several different types of trailers? I worked with one horse who preferred a fully-enclosed side-by-side over the wide open stock type trailer people typically recommend.
> 
> Do you have someone who can take your mare and just walk her into the trailer as if they expect she'll load? Perhaps your mare is feeling your frustration since you are so close to the situation; your tension could be telling her she should be worried about entering the trailer.


She's a OTTB, 7 yrs old, I got her mid December from the Humane Society of North Texas. She loaded right up with no problem in their 6 horse slant. It took 3 trips to get her, 2 with large stock trailers, and last one with 2 horse. They had to ACE her to get her to load, and it still took a couple hrs. since then, I've tried everything, Clinton Anderson method included, Nothing. I backed our stock trailer up to one of the tiers in the pasture to see if it was stepping up into it that bothered her, nope. But, she'll back into the trailer no problem! But, how many places can I go that I will have a place to put the trailer where it is level with the ground. After weeks of backing her in, feeding her her nightly grain in the trailer, using butt rope to pull her in, she finally out of the blue, walked in like it was nothing. but, she won't stay in if I try to get out and leave her in, unless I go out the front side door. She pulls back and has a fit if tied in the trailer, so don't want to do that while she's having problems with it. after a week of her just walking in, tried it without the grain, as stated above, you know the rest! . Maybe I'll back her in, drive her around the block (which is big in the country) do that daily for awhile, show her it's not scary


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Hey! Springtown is an hour from me!!! Hahaha welcome! Im TBJ. If you look back a few pages you can see my little man Romeo. SO jealous of all these foals
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! We don't know anyone there other than my sister and her family, who are NOT horse people at all lol. Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Cynical25

Kudos for taking in a rescue, Nu! I've seen far too many race horses beat into trailers with brooms, because the trainers/owners only cared about conditioning to run.

When I've been in your shoes, I'd take a break from even looking at a trailer. I'd focus on perfecting our leading/following on loose lead every where I could possibly go - up & down hills, left & right, serpentining like a drunken sailer, walking over bridges/plywood/poles/empty feed bags/floor mats, walking in and out of the barn. A few weeks later, I'd walk purposely into the trailer expecting my horse to follow as they've done every where else. No guarantees, but at least they've had a break from the "work" and/or anxiety of being asked to go into a trailer regularly and they are more likely to follow me in.


----------



## Cynical25

So, do y'all ride just for fun or to make a living?

I saw a bunny picture and mention of dogs - any other fun pets? I recently rescued a catahoula puppy from a local shelter.


----------



## kctop72

Ok, I finally checked the weather for DFW and mother nature is at it agin. Just when we thought spring was here, surprise, surprise, surprise.....










C25, We just ride ours for fun, not to make a living, cause I'd be broke with no horses I would like to start sorting on my mare but nothing serious.


----------



## Cynical25

Mother Nature is bipolar. I wore shorts on Saturday and a coat this morning.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I have a fun pet! :lol:

Percy piglet pants


----------



## fkcb1988

Hey there Ems! Im in Springtown. If we're still here in June then we will be neighbors


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fkcb1988 said:


> Hey there Ems! Im in Springtown. If we're still here in June then we will be neighbors



Oh awesome!!!!! Maybe you can tell us the good places to go and things to do haha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys.... Yall are making me sick(er) hahahaha. Romeo has the nicknames Captain Overheat, because he NEVER cools down and veins stick out EVERYWHERE, and Brown Master, because he poops like none other. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

Yeah most definitely. We are looking to go back to Weatherford which is 20 miles south of Springtown. I went to high school here then moved out to Weatherford for a few years with my husband and kids then we came back cause it was the closest town to where he was working without being in BFE. You said your sister is here so Im guessing yall have visited Springtown before?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

fkcb1988 said:


> Yeah most definitely. We are looking to go back to Weatherford which is 20 miles south of Springtown. I went to high school here then moved out to Weatherford for a few years with my husband and kids then we came back cause it was the closest town to where he was working without being in BFE. You said your sister is here so Im guessing yall have visited Springtown before?


ERMAHGURD! My boyfriend lives in Lipan!!!  hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> ERMAHGURD! My boyfriend lives in Lipan!!!  hahahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah that's an hour or a little less if you drive fast from Springtown and from Weatherford it like 30 mins. Ive never been to Lipan. Never had a reason to go.


----------



## dbarabians

oK everyone these mares of mine are getting close to dropping their foals.
Now i have made subtle hints and jokes about getting someone to do foal watch for me. Its about to start soon . They are making bags and looking like they are carrying elephants instead of foals.
What do I have to do start waving large sums of cash? I would never deny anyone the wonderful experience of seeing a brand new arabian foal in real life.
Just think about telling your grandkids of the time a wonderful person allowed you the chance to see these truly amazing births.
Of course I make this offer only because I want everyone to enjoy these long nights of interrupted sleep and experience the complete joy of birth as seen through tired droopy eyes. 
Then again they will drop that foal when your not there and all the worry and lack of sleep has been a waste of energy.
Any fools,..... or my fellow Texans that are willing to volunteer? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I told ya dba i would take one but didn't have a place for her and i would probably drive you crazy then last but not least, it be a fight to get that baby back from me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop we live too near each other and I will probably see you at playdays and other functions. would hate to ruin a budding friendship by taking advantage of your generous nature.
I wish I lived closer to Texasgal or these mares werent so close to foaling and I could drop them off at her place. That friendship I could abuse.
Dont we have a couple of new members around the Dallas area? I vote they prove themselves worthy of membership in this elite thread by volunteering . Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha, I'm in Dallas but my days of waking up every 2 hours to check if a mare is foaling/has foaled feels like a lifetime ago  I'm a city gal now, and I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## dbarabians

I would be a great character witness. Sing your praises and help establish your credentials when the "other" forum members dis you on other threads. they will if you ever post about any interest in breeding, training, politics, nutrition, or any of the other threads on this forum.
by the way has anyone noticed members from "lesser" states are trying to start their own threads. **** Yankee carpet baggers trying to steal our ideas. I think this means war. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

****, dba you are too much but so truthful!!!! You'll have to let me know when they start foaling, I want to see them in person oh, did you see that our vet for tomorrow rescheduled?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Yes I did and will be there when it is rescheduled. Those prices are amazingly affordable. I will let you know when they are foaling or the foal arrives if it is too late at night. One of us should get a good nights sleep at least. By the way someone has to take pictures and post them on this forum.
My technically tarded A$# wont be able to. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Sorry, double post....stupid smart phone!

DBA, jst let me know, I might be able to wrangle up some others to help


----------



## clippityclop

kctop72 said:


> So I'm working in the office today and overheard some talking about a possible freeze on Sunday??????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


DON'T YOU DARE SAY THAT! Well, just keep it up by you and away from me. My garden is planted! I'm NOT starting over!! Actually, our forecast (my area) is saying low of 45. So I'm still good to go but I'll probably be out there before the roosters crow (what am I saying they crow at anything 24/7) and hosing plants off with water just in case there is a little frost....


----------



## nuisance

Can't wait to see those babies... and mine, that's due the end of May!

Cyn25, I think I will lay off the trailer a bit, she's gained enough weight I can ride her for short periods, don't want to tire her out, so may do that for a while, then try the trailer thing. thanks for the advise. 

The ole man tilled up most of my garden spot last night. We've plowed it with the tractor and Round-up'ed it in the fall. I finally planted my thornless blackberry bushes, they already have little green leaves all over. The place I want to put my asparagus, he didn't till (he wouldn't let me have the tiller for some reason). I went out after work to get the tiller and do the other areas.... NO TILLER!!! Bet he loaned it to his friend he was talking to on the phone last night about it! He would be HOT if I did that to him!! Just wait until he gets home!


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, are you gardening a large area? I had been planning a raised bed veggie garden for my backyard this spring, but then we got a puppy. Who digs. A lot.


----------



## nuisance

Our dog is a digger also, hence his name "Digger"! Names before we knew. Pre-destined to dig I guess! lol We have a space about 30' x 60' fenced off from the horses and back yard. Don't know if I'll plant all of it, or some of it. Ihave the seeds, just waiting for the mesquites to start budding. Then I'll get some tomatoes and peppers to plant also


----------



## nuisance

Hey TG!!! Your a movie star! Your movies are going to be on Sci fi tomorrow night!! 
Chupacabra vs. the Alamo (TV 2013) - IMDb chupacabra vs the alamo! 

and

Chupacabra: Dark Seas Cast and Details chupacabra : dark seas! 

Hope they are paying you enough!!


----------



## nuisance

TBJ, I have something you and your friends can work on! lol


----------



## clippityclop

GREAT! Now it really is going to hit the 30's the next two nights -- I just planted so many different things this past week! BLAH! The winter veggies are doing great (in the pic attached with mother-n-law cottage in the background) but my springtime plants are the ones I'm worried about. My tomatoes and peppers are just little babies. Oh the fun of gardening!


----------



## Cynical25

Nice garden! Hope it survives.


----------



## clippityclop

It will even if I have to go out there and sleep in it and keep it warm with my own body heat. :lol::lol:


----------



## kctop72

Nice garden and mil house cc!!!

Hey dba, hows the foal watch going? Might have some watchers as long as there is some adult beverages allowed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fkcb1988 said:


> Yeah most definitely. We are looking to go back to Weatherford which is 20 miles south of Springtown. I went to high school here then moved out to Weatherford for a few years with my husband and kids then we came back cause it was the closest town to where he was working without being in BFE. You said your sister is here so Im guessing yall have visited Springtown before?



My sis lives in Mansfield. She went to Springtown for the first time to look at a house for us. She said it seems like a good area and has plenty of stores and stuff. Where I live now everything is so spread out....ever heard of Tennessee mile?? :lol:

I was actually born in Garland, and oddly enough my sister living there and my family moving has nothing to do with my roots there!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I would do some foal watch if I were there already! Wait.....NO....what am I saying.....I'm doing that right now and it's driving me absolutely nuts! My mare is being greedy and hoarding that baby... :evil:


----------



## fkcb1988

EmsTNWalkers said:


> My sis lives in Mansfield. She went to Springtown for the first time to look at a house for us. She said it seems like a good area and has plenty of stores and stuff. Where I live now everything is so spread out....ever heard of Tennessee mile?? :lol:
> 
> I was actually born in Garland, and oddly enough my sister living there and my family moving has nothing to do with my roots there!


 
Im not going to give you my honest opinion of this area right now cause its a little tainted and bitter at the moment. :? lol

As far a location wise yeah its pretty good. Springtown we have a Brookshires which is a grocery store, 2 dollar stores, Subway, Sonic, Mc Donalds, Chicken Express (like KFC but better), just got a Pizza Hut this year, theres an ok Chinese food place, a few good whole in the wall down home cooking places, a hardware store etc. Its a small town but anything you cant get here you can go to Azle which is 15 mins east (Walmart), or Weatherford 20 mins south and Fort Worth is 30/35 mins. So its got close proximity to bigger towns. 

Is the house your looking at Springtown ISD?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fkcb1988 said:


> Im not going to give you my honest opinion of this area right now cause its a little tainted and bitter at the moment. :? lol
> 
> As far a location wise yeah its pretty good. Springtown we have a Brookshires which is a grocery store, 2 dollar stores, Subway, Sonic, Mc Donalds, Chicken Express (like KFC but better), just got a Pizza Hut this year, theres an ok Chinese food place, a few good whole in the wall down home cooking places, a hardware store etc. Its a small town but anything you cant get here you can go to Azle which is 15 mins east (Walmart), or Weatherford 20 mins south and Fort Worth is 30/35 mins. So its got close proximity to bigger towns.
> 
> Is the house your looking at Springtown ISD?



Wow sounds kinda like where I live now. I was hoping there would be more places closer...but we aren't buying, just renting for now. Yes, it should be Springtown ISD


----------



## dbarabians

kctop you asked how foal watch is going? Its raining and 2 30 in the morning.
Does that answer your question? what type of adult beverages? for company I will break out a good bottle of wine or one of the bottles of tequilia. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well dba if one of the guys come a six pacl will work. If the girls come, the wine will be fine we've spent all night at the barn before watching iver sick horses.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Hi everyone... 
DBA I know it's nothing compared to what you are going through, but I can somewhat sympathize with the early morning. I had to get up early, got to the barn to feed at the crack of dawn since AT&T was coming out "from 8 - 12 noon" window today. Finally got my home computer up and running... it was a problem with the setup on the outside of the house. Was cold and windy (in the upper 30's?) and the horses I passed by on the way to my pasture were all wound up and running around, kept it up until I left. Trying to stay warm, I guess, or maybe they thought I was going to feed them, since I was the first one out this morning!

DBA & KC, you all must be feeling pretty good by now (wine, beer or tequila?) or else you are sleeping. Haven't heard a word from either of you 

CClop, your garden looks great! And wow, what big tummies on those goats! 

Hoping to take my mare out again Friday since I am off work, and then on April 20 I can't decide between a trail ride in Cleburne (ACTHA) or helping TETRA out with the trails at Lake Bardwell down by Waxahachie/Ennis.

Nice to see you here, Cyn & EMS. EMS, I work in Mansfield! One of the jobs, anyway  

Have a great Sunday, everybody!


----------



## dbarabians

I am not sleeping outnabout just trying to catch up on a few chores around here like cleaning out the walk in sheds we use for the horses. the tenats that were here did not believe in cleaning out the sheds. I probably have a few pickup loads. Thankfully it is mostly dust. Did not really attempt to load any today because of the wind.
I almost went to Lamar county to steal Jesus and Miquel away from the farm. this manual labor stuff is not really my cup of tea. Or glass of wine.
I will kidnap them when I start to change the fences from Barbed wire to mesh. Two of my mares have ruined their manes by eating through the fence. Now I have nothing against barbed wire fencing but mess with my horses manes and you gotta go. . They have access to plenty of good hay. the former tenants also overgrazed this property so I might have to feed hay all year here. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Well now due to another person posting looking for a gaited mule, it stirred me up again - one day I hope to find a decent gaited mule even if I have to breed one but I don't know squat about mules.

Anybody know about mules? What is it that is different about the space between their ears compared to horses? Everybody that has them says they take a different kind of handling and training. Are they just 'slower' b/c of the cross or what? I understand what gee and haw mean (left and right) but why is it such a big deal to teach it to a riding mule? 

I would expect that a mule would be trained just like a horse - depending on the personality and willingness and manners, you'd just work with the individual until you got him where you wanted. Like horses, each are different - some are crazy, some just get it and others are a little off. So what's the big deal about mules?LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

I got the holy canola scared out of me this morning. Me and my oldest DD went for a jog on our cardio trail in the woods - let the two young mutts come along. We jogged along one edge of the property and then turned onto the trail head and the dogs ran up ahead biting each other on the neck and acting like nuts (we certainly didn't plan on seeing any wildlife when the dogs come along).

Next thing we know, we hear the dogs barking at something and the sound of a really huge snorting and growling hog. I told my oldest to run back as fast she can and get out of the woods. I lingered for about two seconds - called the dogs - the chaos is getting closer to me but I still can't see it - and the dogs were quiet but the hog was growling and snorting mad. Next thing I know, the snorting is coming my direction and FAST.

I just turned tail and ran back - my black dog goes flying past me out of the woods - the other one is still barking at the hog and won't come - I said screw it and ran. I expected I'd lost a dog at that point. I ran inside and hubby got his big AR pig killer beast of a weapon and as we went to the back door to go find said pig, dog number two was begging to be let in. THANK GOODNESS - not even a cut on either one of them.

I tell you I am quite tired of hogs. Who goes jogging on a trail in the woods carrying a gun? Apparently I will - this is crazy. Give me a million bloody one-eyed zombies on a dark night in the woods and I'll still walk the trails. But the thought of being attacked by a wild pig scares me to death!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> I am not sleeping outnabout just trying to catch up on a few chores around here like cleaning out the walk in sheds we use for the horses. the tenats that were here did not believe in cleaning out the sheds. I probably have a few pickup loads. Thankfully it is mostly dust. Did not really attempt to load any today because of the wind.
> I almost went to Lamar county to steal Jesus and Miquel away from the farm. this manual labor stuff is not really my cup of tea. Or glass of wine.
> I will kidnap them when I start to change the fences from Barbed wire to mesh. Two of my mares have ruined their manes by eating through the fence. Now I have nothing against barbed wire fencing but mess with my horses manes and you gotta go. . They have access to plenty of good hay. the former tenants also overgrazed this property so I might have to feed hay all year here. Shalom


You were going to steal Jesus?? Right here at Holy Week??


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> You were going to steal Jesus?? Right here at Holy Week??


That's scarey, I was thinking that very thing! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> I got the holy canola scared out of me this morning. Me and my oldest DD went for a jog on our cardio trail in the woods - let the two young mutts come along. We jogged along one edge of the property and then turned onto the trail head and the dogs ran up ahead biting each other on the neck and acting like nuts (we certainly didn't plan on seeing any wildlife when the dogs come along).
> 
> Next thing we know, we hear the dogs barking at something and the sound of a really huge snorting and growling hog. I told my oldest to run back as fast she can and get out of the woods. I lingered for about two seconds - called the dogs - the chaos is getting closer to me but I still can't see it - and the dogs were quiet but the hog was growling and snorting mad. Next thing I know, the snorting is coming my direction and FAST.
> 
> I just turned tail and ran back - my black dog goes flying past me out of the woods - the other one is still barking at the hog and won't come - I said screw it and ran. I expected I'd lost a dog at that point. I ran inside and hubby got his big AR pig killer beast of a weapon and as we went to the back door to go find said pig, dog number two was begging to be let in. THANK GOODNESS - not even a cut on either one of them.
> 
> I tell you I am quite tired of hogs. Who goes jogging on a trail in the woods carrying a gun? Apparently I will - this is crazy. Give me a million bloody one-eyed zombies on a dark night in the woods and I'll still walk the trails. But the thought of being attacked by a wild pig scares me to death!


I'm scared of giant hogs too! All I envision is that scene from Hannibal when he dumps Mason into the hog pen.


----------



## Cynical25

clippityclop said:


> Well now due to another person posting looking for a gaited mule, it stirred me up again - one day I hope to find a decent gaited mule even if I have to breed one but I don't know squat about mules.
> 
> Anybody know about mules? What is it that is different about the space between their ears compared to horses? Everybody that has them says they take a different kind of handling and training. Are they just 'slower' b/c of the cross or what? I understand what gee and haw mean (left and right) but why is it such a big deal to teach it to a riding mule?
> 
> I would expect that a mule would be trained just like a horse - depending on the personality and willingness and manners, you'd just work with the individual until you got him where you wanted. Like horses, each are different - some are crazy, some just get it and others are a little off. So what's the big deal about mules?LOL!


I rode a mule for a few weeks at college. She was trained the same as all our young horses, moved very nicely, and was very willing. Last I knew, she'd been started over fences.

Took my 7 year old son to see Cash for the first time today. This horse was in love! Came right up to the gate to see him, followed him all around the paddock, rested his head in front of my son for pats and hugs. Ridiculously adorable.


----------



## kctop72

hope everyone has had a great weekend !

Dab, I really want to help you , just need to figure out a day that works for both of us (so you can get some sleep)!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK everyone Jesus and Miguel are two of the hands that work at the farm.
This Jesus is about 5'4" and is Miquels brother. This one is also only 19 not 2013 years old. Catholic and not Jewish so no need to worry about Holy Week.
KCtop I am going to be OK the mares are not fully bagged up yet. Just look like they have some hot air balloons in there. Just checking on them once a night now. Just in case one of them wants to surprise me in the morning. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

School starts and my life disappears *sigh*

TBJ, so sorry you are faced with this. Finger's crossed that you can find a great solution.

CC, wow what a nice garden! And some fat goats  I bought a tarp for our tomatoes. Hope it does the trick. You would need a huge tarp to cover that extensive of a garden!

DB, hope foal watch is going well. Need pictures!


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday everyone! I had my boiled egg and big glass of water for breakfast and am about to go to my 1 hr intense booty-shaking Zumba class. After that I plan to fall off the wagon face first into a big pile of hotwings, french fries and blue cheese/celery with endless refills of Dr Pepper. 

Aside from still having flashbacks of scary human flesh eating pigs, this day is starting out good - mainly b/c my garden didn't freeze (tonight it just might)...

Hope everyone gets a good start on the week! Stay warm if you are getting any of this cold weather!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning it's a whole 26 degrees with wind chill of 19. So much for spring!


----------



## kctop72

good morning y'all. 

DBA , you've been doing this a long time and don't really need my help, but in my daughter's words don't be a buzz kill!

CC, love your bright sun shiny greeting and I'm glad your recovering from your hog experience and that everyone is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Mmmmonday. Brrrrr. 

I can't stop thinking about Dr. Pepper now, CC. That's one of the few things I miss on this mostly-Paleo diet. That and cake. Red velvet cake, chocolate truffle cakeballs, fresh from the oven brownies with ice cream melting over it...


----------



## nuisance

I'm doing low carb, I can have all the diet coke I want! lol I've lost 65 lbs in the last year. Want to loose another 20ish.... My will power has gone out the door! I can't get myself back in the groove. Haven't gained any back, but haven't lost any more. I absolutely REFUSE to gain! I feel so much better. 

I hear stuff on the Paleo diet, but haven't read anything about it. Tell me in laymans terms, what is it? lol


----------



## Cynical25

WTG on the weight loss! Our household is more Paleo-based rather than adhering to any strict guidelines; we focus on eating veggies, fruit, meat, nuts & seeds. Nothing processed or prepackaged, no dairy, few added sugars. We do occasionally eat beans, white potatoes & rice. Once we realized my son needed to be gluten-free and dairy-free, it was just easier for all three of us to go this route. As a whole, we feel considerably better on a daily basis. When I do splurge on something non-paleo (like that delectable cheese platter that was calling my name!) I will feel adverse affects for days. Or break out like a teenager going through puberty.


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks everybody for the concern. These mares are not ready to drop a foal yet. just past the 320 day mark. we have a week or so to go before the every two hour go out in the pasture and check routine. I am now going out with a flashlight and giving them all a treat. Now when they see the flashlight they come to me.
If one of the preggos doesnt show up then I get to go look. 
kctop when we get close I will enlist all help. that you can be sure of. LOL
Besies since there are already demands for pictures and the little rascals arent even here yet I will let you do the honours. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I'd be glad to dba . Love taking pics of them beautiful mommas and babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

How many mares are you waiting on, dba?


----------



## dbarabians

3 arabian mares one dark bay, one chestnut rabicano, and one black. All were bred to my stallion around april 30 of last year. We are expecting all black or bay foals. 
the chestnut mare is a half sibling to my stallion and they have produced all blacks so far. Star by the way is black and throws a lot of fillies. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Cynical25 said:


> WTG on the weight loss! Our household is more Paleo-based rather than adhering to any strict guidelines; we focus on eating veggies, fruit, meat, nuts & seeds. Nothing processed or prepackaged, no dairy, few added sugars. We do occasionally eat beans, white potatoes & rice. Once we realized my son needed to be gluten-free and dairy-free, it was just easier for all three of us to go this route. As a whole, we feel considerably better on a daily basis. When I do splurge on something non-paleo (like that delectable cheese platter that was calling my name!) I will feel adverse affects for days. Or break out like a teenager going through puberty.


Chocolate breaks me out like a teenager. Our diets are similar except that I do dairy. I am a meat and veggies gal and I don't do fast food unless I've just come out of a cardio class and my hr monitor says I've burned upwards of 800 calories. I do at least an 800 calorie cardio workout three times a week and eat simple portions on my plate at home. I don't do processed if I can help it and I don't do the super fast foods like McDonalds/Taco Bell/you get it. But I will eat out at restaurants, especially Mexican food. But I count them and then I burn them.

The easiest way I THINK to do it is to eat meat and veggies, and don't eat anything that comes out of a container or a box! Didn't someone say once: if it didn't have a mother or wasn't grown from the ground then don't eat it'...that sums it up pretty good!!


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> 3 arabian mares one dark bay, one chestnut rabicano, and one black. All were bred to my stallion around april 30 of last year. We are expecting all black or bay foals.
> the chestnut mare is a half sibling to my stallion and they have produced all blacks so far. Star by the way is black and throws a lot of fillies. Shalom


You live the dream of every little girl who ever read or watched The _Black Stallion_! I definitely want to see pictures. Am I correct that rabicano is similar in appearance to what I'd call roaning on a QH?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning to you! 

Hope y'all are staying warm. I want to be back under my covers. I felt a tiny twinge of guilt when Cash was nearly the only horse without a blanket on at the boarding facility last night. He seemed content in his loafing shed and I'm not usually one to blanket a non-showhorse unless it's extremely cold, windy or wet, but I felt a little "bad mom" nonetheless. Not so much that I've gone to a tack store, though.

So, I was Google-learning the differences between rabicano and roan - interesting! I learn so much at the office. One of these days I should try working while I'm here.


----------



## texasgal

I don't blanket any horse now.. period. I used to when I showed ... years ago.

dba ... all that fuss over THREE (3) mares ... *rolls eyes*

(I refuse to talk about weight.. ugh)

I have made a decision to "take authority" over my body though .. lol .. still researching the best way to do that. Unfortunately, it looks like "exercise more and eat less to burn more calories than you take in" is still the best way .. 

*sigh*

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kiara

Happy Tuesday!

DB, hoping the mares don't give you too much trouble. I heard that they like to wait til you're not watching and you look over and there's a baby!

I will have to do that too... Before anyone jumps on me, no, wasn't planned, but I'm dealing with it and we are at a new place with a no-stallion rule! And yes, she was in a separate pasture away from the stallions pasture. Long, unhappy story, so don't want to get into it. She should be due in May. 

Hope everyone is having a fun Tuesday and good plans for the weekend!

As for the weight rule, that would mean I would need to lose weight to ride my horses, which would make me a skeleton. Hm, doesn't sound healthy. And I'm 5'7... So yeah, a wee bit bogus it seems...


----------



## kctop72

Ageed tg, so let's talk riding, anyone done any lately? I have to say I'm extatic over my mares progress recently. It's almost like the light bulb finally came on. She's coming around and using her rear end and really starting to use those muscles the right way. She no longer has a hollow neck and just looks great! She still ansy when mounting and runs around with her tongue hanging out but not as bad as she used too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well, I covered EVERYTHING. It looks like a linen sale in my back yard. The freeze may have nipped here and there at some of my tall tomatoes, but I don't think there will be any losses.

My youngest started preschool two days a week (half days) last week. This week she is good to go being dropped off and I don't have to stay and hang out anymore.

Just dropped her off this morning - I don't have to get her until 2pm. Guess where mommy is going? Mommy is going to pick a victim out of the pasture, set a time alarm on my phone (so I don't forget to pick up my kid) and am going to disappear on 4 legs for the entire time.

See you guys later! FINALLY! IT"S HAPPENING! I"M FINALLY starting to get a life again! Whoo hoo!


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome cc! I made the mistake of telling my girls my 2 girlfriends and I are going to canton on Friday, now they want to go. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love shopping with my girls but would prefer this venture with just my friends In short,cc, it never ends, my girls are 18 and 20 and I still hear momma this andand momma that but I love it, just not all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Kiara said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> DB, hoping the mares don't give you too much trouble. I heard that they like to wait til you're not watching and you look over and there's a baby!
> 
> I will have to do that too...* Before anyone jumps on me, no, wasn't planned, *but I'm dealing with it and we are at a new place with a no-stallion rule! And yes, she was in a separate pasture away from the stallions pasture. Long, unhappy story, so don't want to get into it. She should be due in May.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a fun Tuesday and good plans for the weekend!
> 
> As for the weight rule, that would mean I would need to lose weight to ride my horses, which would make me a skeleton. Hm, doesn't sound healthy. And I'm 5'7... So yeah, a wee bit bogus it seems...


Kiara .. I want to make absolute certain that you know that NOBODY is going to jump on you in this thread. If you want to post pics or talk about her situation .. this is the place to do it.

We have a strict "no crap" policy here.

It's the friendliest thread on the forum!


----------



## Cynical25

I rode my lease horse on Sunday. He's a super sweet Paint who knew just the very basics. I've been trying to add some finess to appease my inner-trainer-self, even if it's not technically necessary for his career as a trail horse. Very exciting when he picked up that formerly-elusive right lead every time I asked. Guess I've overdone the neckreining practice, though, since he wants to walk circles from neck rein pressure rather than merely turning...


----------



## kctop72

Yes, we would love to see pics kiara This is a no crap zone thread, you might get teased a little about something but never jumped on about your ponies or any other animal. If someone new comes in and does it, they'll be advised of the rules in a friendly Texas way of course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Glad everyone is getting to ride... one of these days, I'll have a horse at home I can ride! lol 

Kiara, accidents happen, no matter what the "others" say on other treads, sh..tuff happens! My mare is due 5/27, my birthday is 5/28. so guess what I'm getting for my birthday! either early or late, but a bundle of joy no less!


----------



## kctop72

I'm jealous of all these little babies. I've only been around the weanlings, never the babies I'm gonna get my chance though)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Watch out KC, he may end up sending one home with you! lol


----------



## texasgal

I think Kiara and Nu need to bless us with baby belly, hoo ha, and ninny pics for the next 6 weeks.. ha!

Some of those foaling threads are pretty funny... (and some of those mares I think I know ... um ... more intimately than I care too.. ha!)


----------



## nuisance

I know! lol mare hasn't even got a bag, but they're showing off her hoo-hoo! lol 

My paint mare was bred a couple weeks before Cat. She was looking pregnant at first, but about 2 months ago, she trimmed down, I think she slipped her foal, (I know take her to vet, but not going to re-breed, ever if she's not pregnant, and she's not sick). Her belly isn't any bigger, but she's got a big pot belly from numerous pregnancies in the past, so there still may be a baby in there. I keep feeling around for a kick, but haven't felt anything, even on Cat who I know is pregnant. I'll take some pics of Cat this pm. No porn shots though! lol She usually loves me to rub her tummy, but she's getting a bit cranky about it, I would be too though!


----------



## Kiara

Thank y'all for your support! I was worried posting anything with how things go on the forum. Can't really plan for the stallion tearing down his gate or a storm knocking down the fence...

I will try to get some pics. She get's fidgedy with the baby kicking around, so we'll see how they turn out.

Do have a question for the knowledgeable ones on color: My girl is -to the best of my knowledge- seal brown, but I have started seeing some white hairs on her. She is 2 1/2-3 years old. Is it possible that she is greying out? I tried to attach some pics. Hope it worked.


----------



## texasgal

Does she have a gray parent? Can't be gray unless she has a gray parent. It's not unusual for horses to develop white hairs in the flank area or at the tail head .. it doesn't necessarily mean roan or gray ..


----------



## Kiara

Don't know the mom or dad. Some of the possible moms were gray. So sadly, I don't know. I notice the hairs on her flank and some on her back, none on the face so far.

Just want to say again that I appreciate the support. This whole thing is scary enough as is. I hope she will foal without a problem.

Here's a full body from last year.


----------



## kctop72

I see alot of the white flecks, especially in our 5 yr old sorrell gelding and to my recollection, neither of his parents were gray.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Ok, good to know. There is nothing wrong with grays, I just used to lease one and they DO NOT stay clean! He was brown, green or yellow depending on what he rolled in that day. She likes to get into everything so if she were to gray out she would look a mess 24/7:?


----------



## texasgal

If she has no white hairs on his head .. I would be pretty confident in saying she is NOT gray.

She's pretty!


----------



## Kiara

Thank you! She only has a white star. Her muzzle is gold and she has "eyeliner" under her eye that is also gold, but no white. She seems to change color from black to almost a buckskin color when she bleaches. I heard it's called seal brown, though some sources say it's its own thing, others claim it's a shade of bay...

She is my sweet girl  Maybe someday y'all can meet her and my old man and I can meet y'alls horses.


----------



## texasgal

She's brown ... of whatever shade. I have one also. People call him black most of the time, but he has the tan "soft spots" and sunbleaches to that awful sunburned buckskin-ish color.


----------



## Kiara

Well, DH likes palominos so I say that she is just trying to make him happy too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

What is she bred to .. do we know?


----------



## Kiara

Warmblood
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

color?


----------



## Kiara

Bay, so will most likely end up with a bay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Bay or brown .. most likely. Does he have any white .. stockings or anything?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> I think Kiara and Nu need to bless us with baby belly, hoo ha, and ninny pics for the next 6 weeks.. ha!
> 
> Some of those foaling threads are pretty funny... (and some of those mares I think I know ... um ... more intimately than I care too.. ha!)



Hahahahaaaa!! I'm definitely GUILTY as charged!


----------



## texasgal

No worries! Ems .. I love the excitement!


----------



## texasgal

OK, guys, I've changed my mind .. 

I'm going to talk about weight.

I weigh 50 lbs heavier than when I met my husband 10 years ago. 50 lbs. I'm carrying a feed sack around that I wasn't carrying 10 years ago.

I've had back surgery .. and I'm UNCOMFORTABLE. My back hurts, my knees hurt, I have NO energy. It sucks. It's also the reason I don't ride.. just too draining .. and uncomfortable.

I say over and over and over again that I need to "do something" about it, and I never do. I have always been able to eat whatever I wanted and was the SKINNY one .. until 10 years ago ...

So today, I've decided it STOPS. I've GOT to lose some weight. I can't do this anymore....

Okay.. so I've said it. I'm TAKING MY TEMPLE BACK...

(No disrespect, dba, it's a Christian thing!)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> OK, guys, I've changed my mind ..
> 
> I'm going to talk about weight.
> 
> I weigh 50 lbs heavier than when I met my husband 10 years ago. 50 lbs. I'm carrying a feed sack around that I wasn't carrying 10 years ago.
> 
> I've had back surgery .. and I'm UNCOMFORTABLE. My back hurts, my knees hurt, I have NO energy. It sucks. It's also the reason I don't ride.. just too draining .. and uncomfortable.
> 
> I say over and over and over again that I need to "do something" about it, and I never do. I have always been able to eat whatever I wanted and was the SKINNY one .. until 10 years ago ...
> 
> So today, I've decided it STOPS. I've GOT to lose some weight. I can't do this anymore....
> 
> Okay.. so I've said it. I'm TAKING MY TEMPLE BACK...
> 
> (No disrespect, dba, it's a Christian thing!)



I feel you completely! I used to be so small, now not so much. I need to lose about 50-55 lbs as well. I am so embarrassed of my weight and feel ridiculous when I ride. It's been this way since I had my 6 year old, and I'm sick of it too!

For what it's worth, I support you 100%. I know I'm new here and all lol.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks Ems ... I've got a plan and am determined. It won't be easy where I work .. ugh. We get all the GOOD FOOD catered in .. lol .. and I sit on my butt all day.

Of course, that is going to change. I've got two breaks and a lunch that are going to be used to move it, Move It, MOVE IT... lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Thanks Ems ... I've got a plan and am determined. It won't be easy where I work .. ugh. We get all the GOOD FOOD catered in .. lol .. and I sit on my butt all day.
> 
> Of course, that is going to change. I've got two breaks and a lunch that are going to be used to move it, Move It, MOVE IT... lol


You should watch "Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead" I watched it and was like .....OMG. I have got to make a change. So, the hubby and I have decided to stop with processed and junk food!


----------



## texasgal

Changing my diet will be a big part of it too ... I LIKE good foods, I've just gotten lazy about buying and preparing them...


----------



## Kiara

Supporting you both. I am actually making 2 healthy dishes - on soup, one dessert - for work this week.


----------



## texasgal

Heading to the house, folks... see ya in a few hours!


----------



## Cynical25

You can dooo it! Kudus for acknowledging what you want to change. 

I've got a metal plate in my left ankle that causes constant pain if I'm over a specific weight, and I'm working on getting below that "magic" number right now. My focus so far has been on better food choices (I often cheat at work - there is always yummy food here!) Fiance dragged me to the gym last night, and I hope to start doing some ground driving with Cash - it'll add a few more walking steps into my days while getting some muscle & power steering on my puny pony.


----------



## nuisance

Like I said above, I've got to get back on my diet. It took me most of the year last year to loose that 65. I figured, I'd eat some sweets thru the holidays, get back to low carb.... NOPE! I can not get back to doing it. I want to, I NEED to, but the will power is gone. I am "good" most of the times, but others...... I am a nurse at a Family Practice Clinic, and we get breakfast and lunch brought to us EVERY FRIGGIN DAY! Dont' get me wrong, love it.. but that's the problem! I eat way more here at work, than I do at home. they dont' bring good for you stuff either! But, I foresee those lunches go away soon, with all the government changes. That will be a good thing for me.! if it's not here, I'm not hungry, but if it's here. It's an obsession, HAVE TO HAVE IT!


----------



## nuisance

Ok, You asked for it, you got it. No, not a toyota, pregnant belly! She's due 5/27 
This is her: Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse
this is baby daddy: Zans Hired Express Quarter Horse
and his pic:

dadgum it, her pics won't load....


----------



## nuisance

It says my pictures are too big, to resize them.... I downloaded them to the computer same as I always have. they've always downloaded fine. Don't know how to resize them.


----------



## clippityclop

do you have powerpoint? I have an easy way to tell you how to do it for these and every other pic in the world you need to downsize....


----------



## nuisance

Ok, I'll try photobucket. I always forget them for some reason.


http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/003.jpg

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/001.jpg 

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/002.jpg

And a video of her after she injured her hoof, was in a cast on stall "rest" 


P5040050.mp4 Video by grizjack | Photobucket


----------



## texasgal

Hallelujah! My jr chicks put their own selves to bed tonight ... in the big chicken coop. They've been spending the nights in there for 4 nights .... good little chickie chicks!

DH and I quit drinking after St Patricks day ... so no more beer.

I've traded my cokes for water. It's amazing how much better I feel in the afternoon not drinking sodas all day ...

Water water water .... my new best friend!


----------



## texasgal

nu ... she's pretty!


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone I have been celebrating Passover. So no phones, TV, electricity,driving for the last 24 hours. sun down to sun down.
The mares are bagging up like crazy and getting moody. they remind me of my ex wife when she was pregnant. Only not as B*&chy and not just because she was pregnant either.
KCtop you have first dibbs on any of these foals. I am sure you will want one after seeing them. 
I threw my phone away it seems.
I have had the same phone for 8 years. A flip phone of course.
So I called to get a new one and they no longer make the one I had.
Looks like I am going to get one of those smart phones that you can access the internet with. When they told me the price I almost said F that over the phone. then I asked about up grading and getting one. It seems my youngest daughter has not only stolen my Range Rover she has used the upgrades to get the new model phone. So I am going to be out of pocket 500$.
Please remind me that I love my children. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nuisance said:


> Ok, I'll try photobucket. I always forget them for some reason.
> 
> 
> http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/003.jpg
> 
> http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/001.jpg
> 
> http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/002.jpg
> 
> And a video of her after she injured her hoof, was in a cast on stall "rest"
> 
> 
> P5040050.mp4 Video by grizjack | Photobucket



The mare is great and all, but I have to say my favorite pic is the toilet cake. Wins, hands down.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> Everyone I have been celebrating Passover. So no phones, TV, electricity,driving for the last 24 hours. sun down to sun down.
> The mares are bagging up like crazy and getting moody. they remind me of my ex wife when she was pregnant. Only not as B*&chy and not just because she was pregnant either.
> KCtop you have first dibbs on any of these foals. I am sure you will want one after seeing them.
> I threw my phone away it seems.
> I have had the same phone for 8 years. A flip phone of course.
> So I called to get a new one and they no longer make the one I had.
> Looks like I am going to get one of those smart phones that you can access the internet with. When they told me the price I almost said F that over the phone. then I asked about up grading and getting one. It seems my youngest daughter has not only stolen my Range Rover she has used the upgrades to get the new model phone. So I am going to be out of pocket 500$.
> Please remind me that I love my children. Shalom




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nuisance

Forgot about that cake. Made it for my mom for her 70th Birthday, wrote "it's the ****s to be 70!" lol

And, thank ya'll.


----------



## texasgal

Ems ... meet dba ....


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal are you encouraging another member to harass a fellow Texan.
Or laugh at a technically challenged individual?
I am on the verge of tears here!!!!
I dont mind spending 500$. Just not on a bloody phone that I will most likely throw in the trash again sometime in the near future!!!!!
I WANT SYMPATHY!!!!!! Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Here's the one I made my mom. Not as picture perfect, but she loved it.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers




----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nuisance said:


> Here's the one I made my mom. Not as picture perfect, but she loved it.


This is awesome


----------



## dbarabians

EMS at the farm we still have a rotary phone. We also have one from the 1930's with the ear piece and the phone on the wall like the black and white movies. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I still have a flip phone .. they still sell them.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> EMS at the farm we still have a rotary phone. We also have one from the 1930's with the ear piece and the phone on the wall like the black and white movies. Shalom


I don't even know how to use a rotary phone lol. I remember when I was a teen those clear, see through phones were all the rage. I just thought I was hott stuff on that thing.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well, I'm about to bundle up and go down and check on the baby hoarder. I'll be sure to get some good pics for you, texasgal! LOL


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, they probably make an app for sympathy...you can download it when you get your new phone...:clap:

I'm not one to talk - I have a samsung flip phone:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I am trying to become more proficient technically. I might even send a text or two with the new phone. 
took too long to post a text with the older phone. I never even read them just deleted the ones I got because anyone that really knows me knew that I did not text. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

thanks for first choice dba but that would be grounds for divorce at my house! Have you thought about checking ebay for a phone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I just discovered craigslist last month. Now your talking ebay?
I am a hands on kind of guy. When I buy it I want it in my hand before you give me the receipt.
Besides i like to talk to a living breathing human being if I have any problems. Preferably one that speaks english and lives in this country. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba ... as long as you're not sending me texts .... we don't even have the capability ... no texting here ... hehehehehehe


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

humpf...no baby, no grand changes either. Screw foal watch LOL!


----------



## Kayella

A little late, but I've also gained about 40 pounds since my freshman year, five years ago? Ive lost 10 pounds since November by not really changing anything. I bike to Henny's a few times a week and that's pretty much it outside of taking care of the horses. I already don't drink soda, haven't for about 3-4 years, those things are seriously no good for you. I do need to get my butt in gear to lose another 30-40 pounds but I'm just too tired to exercise. @[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Alright, alright, alright....gonna chime in on this weight subject! I got some to lose as well. I have to but a mother of the bride dreewithin the next year. I've seen alot ans they look like something my grandmother would have worn or my teen would wear. So, a have to lose about 20 to 30 and find a happy medium in a dress....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have seen kctop in person she is not overwieght.
Some of the veterans I counsel are though. Some have handicaps and cannot use weights. 
They are in a weight loss program. Walking for one hour a day will melt those pounds off you. The first 20 minutes you are building up your metabolism. The next 20 you are burning calories. The next 20 your burning fat. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thats because I hide it under jeans and a tshirt dba but you can't hide it in a dress, lol......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop and texasgal only dogs and supermodels think bones are attractive. Maybe a fashion photographer or two. They dont count anyway unless your in paris or new york on a runway. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Oh and thanks for the kind words, so does that make us even, lol?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop you did not disclose any of my deformities after we met. So i am still in debt to you and your husband. LOL
Besides I need to pick your brains for information on this area and its horse activities. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Kctop and texasgal only dogs and supermodels think bones are attractive. Maybe a fashion photographer or two. They dont count anyway unless your in paris or new york on a runway. Shalom


I WAS too thin when I met my husband .. at 128 lbs.. I've gained 55. I would like to lose 30 .. would be thrilled with 20.

It's not so much about how I look as how I feel.. 55 lbs of fat is exhausting!!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Kctop you did not disclose any of *my deformities* after we met. So i am still in debt to you and your husband. LOL
> Besides I need to pick your brains for information on this area and its horse activities. Shalom


This must explain why there were no pictures taken .. kc was concerned about her camera...

:shock:

:lol:


----------



## kctop72

DBA, Horse activities in our area are easy to find this time of year, depending on what you want to do. There are lots of playdays starting up, ropings and team sortings. Don't know much about the show ring though. There is a place off of FM 1138 that does horse shows on occasion. Ashley showed her gelding there last year in a halter class but the had Western Pleasure, horsemanship and English classes too. One guy showd his horse in western and then put an English saddle on him and rode him in the next class!

TG, I know how ya feel. I would be thrilled with 15 pounds! My family needs to start eating better but low carb dinners don't look very good and I doubt my daughter would touch them with a 10 ft pole!!!! My son eats just about anything but is starting to get picky!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Y'all are cracking me up! I held on to my Razr flip phone as long as I could. Now, I can't imagine not having my smartphone - if only because of the GPS function.

Happy Passover, dba. It's been pleasantly quiet at work this week - my company's ownership & clientele are predominantly Jewish.


----------



## texasgal

My daughter actually WANTS to eat healthier.. she is excited that things are about to go "veggies, salads, fresh fruits, --- no processed" .. lol.

It's DH that is going to balk! lol


----------



## dbarabians

cynical are you implying that my people are anything but pleasant and caring? LOL
Mazel Tov to you and everyone else may your Easter be as wonderful as Passover was.
I served my guest Motzah ball soup, salad, grilled Redfish with cajun seasonings, Roasted whole leg of lamb with rosemary, Carrots with cinnamon honey and parsley, and macaroons for dessert. We had merlot, chardonnay, and a red moscatto. all Kosher of course. No bread for the next 6 days.
KCtop you have been more than helpful and if I become an annoyance let me know.
Texasgal I do know the extra wieght must be uncomfortable. As long as you are determined to lose it you will succeed. Good luck mu friend I have faith in you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Thanks, dba. Support is crucial. I'm being careful about who I tell about my "lifestyle change" .. so many people will mock and discourage .. and even TRY to sabotage.


----------



## kctop72

It's no problem DBA, it takes alot to annoy me! I want to take my horses everywhere I can this year so if I find some places or shows will definitely let you know Did you cool all that food dba? It sounds like it was an awesome feast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Um, when's your next dinner, dba?! I'll bring the wine...


----------



## kctop72

Ok, gonna have to stop talking about all that yummy food, it's making me hungry and it's not even 10:00 yet!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Water water water .. is my best friend. Well, that and some raw almonds.. lol.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> *Y'all are cracking me up!* .


We're pretty much like this all the time! Fun-est thread on the entire forum .....


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal I am trying to become more proficient technically.


It's not that tough. When you are finished, you get up, turn around, and push down that little handle looking thing on the left...


----------



## texasgal

Good Morning Faceman!


----------



## Cynical25

The receptionist was quite curious about the "refrigerate immediately upon receipt" sticker on my FedEx box. Apparently my work peers don't often put horse vaccines in the break room fridge.


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> Good Morning Faceman!


Yo!...:happydance:


----------



## nuisance

Here's something next weekend, in DFW area.


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, they have rental horses. That could be equally terrifying and thrilling. Where the heck is Blum?


----------



## kctop72

I would have loved to have done to that nu but our friends from church are renewing their vows on Saturday. 
There is also the Annual Rockwall Sherriff's Posse trail ride on April 6th as well. They have a barbque lunch and raffle off a saddle as a fund raiser. Unfortunately DBA, there are no studs allowed on that ride. We've been a couple of times and had a great time but haven't been in a few years. I really wanted to go this year but can't


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> Oooh, they have rental horses. That could be equally terrifying and thrilling. Where the heck is Blum?


 
The link down at the bottom right of the flyer has directiosn. looks like it's south of Cleburn.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

In just a couple months I'll be bugging you guys for stuff to do there :lol:

DBA, my hubby is a marine corps veteran.


----------



## texasgal

You'll be moving to the DFW area, right? TONS of stuff to do up there..


----------



## Cynical25

What kind of "stuff" are we talking about?


----------



## Faceman

Cynical25 said:


> What kind of "stuff" are we talking about?


Let's see, there's sitting in traffic. And then there's sitting in traffic. And, of course everyone's favorite - sitting in traffic...:rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Faceman .. you are just a ray of sunshine this morning! lol


----------



## texasgal

Pizza .. we have pizza catered in today .. ugh.

I just had one .. very small .. chicken supreme piece of pizza. I could eat FOUR ... I will NOT!

Think it's time to go for a walk.


----------



## kctop72

You've done better that I tg! I had pizza last night at the church while we stuffed 2000 plastic eggs with candy the a calzone today for lunch! The one good thing is, I drank water instead of something else, does that make it ok? NOT!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I don't use the word "hate" often, but when I do, it's related to Dallas traffic.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, 635 is a nightmare through Dallas!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

My office is located off the 635 access road and I live the nightmare twice daily, M-F. Needless to say, I rarely leave for lunch.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, me too but only 3 times a week and If I eat lunch, I eat at my desk, either left overs or something from the cafe in our building. Thank goodness I get to work from home the other 2 days!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the instructions Faceman. I was wondering what that big bowl with the water in it was. Now I dont have to go outside?
kctop I have plenty of horses to ride besides the stallion. I saw the flyers and bought tickets just to help with the fundraiser. I also cannot go this Sat. I have a group session scheduled 11-1.
There were plenty of leftovers and all the DFW people need to get togther and plan a ride or something. cook out at the least.
Kctops church has ropings and playdays so it would be a great place to meet and give her church some support. all the members are very friendly. Its very informal and I will be taking a couple of green horses to a few of them.
Texasgal you just keep refusing that pizza and any other temptations. If you can do something for 21 days you it becomes a habit. It takes about 21 days to break one too. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I agree dba, we all should get together for a cook out at least! I know you have more than your stallion to ride just kinda figured he was your horse of choice for something like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman

dbarabians said:


> If you can do something for 21 days it becomes a habit.


That's what I did with Mrs. Face when we got married...that college Psychology class I took has paid big dividends over the years...


----------



## clippityclop

Well, the only way I can get up and do anything fitness related is to surround myself with other fitness fanatics who eat right and keep me motivated. There is no way I could have lost my 20 by myself. You HAVE to have somebody to do it with (face to face time) on a regular basis like making friends with the ladies at the gym. You all feed off of each others' attitudes and energy - at least I'm convinced of that.

This is true about all the fun stuff being more north in the DFW area - there isn't much going on down this way.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop my stallion is a dream to ride. He has a trot and canter that makes you think your riding a cloud. One of these days you can ride him if you want to.
Arabs are addictive so you might want to limit yourself. That nice mare of yours could become jealous.
Faceman is that how you tricked that nice lady that married you ?
Foal watch update. The mares bags are slowly filling. they arent waxing yet so I think I have at least a week. However with 3 due one of them is going to surprise me one morning. 
Got the new phone/ Not the 500$ one but a 200$ model. Now I just have to find out how to answer the **** thing. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday.

Well, Gunner's eye is almost completely healed. I've started working him a bit to get his mind back on WORK. He seems to have no vision issues, and I will contine the meds until I see absolutely no sign of anything in his eye.. and then for two more weeks.

So, now that THAT is over ... I think I have an issue with my mare. When I got her back a couple weeks ago, I thought she was in heat. I've noticed she isn't her usualy sweet self lately .. and I think I mentioned that her hoo haa was coated in pine pollen.

Well, with closer inspection last night .. we have a "hoo haa issue" .. I think she has a UTI .. bladder infection ... cystitis ... whatever. She has scalded her legs with urine, the pollen is sticking because of the constant discharge/leaking urine, and her urethra is swollen and peeking out of her hoo haa ... I made the mistake of touching it .. wow. If she weren't such a nice mare............. I got the "go to hell" look and she raised her hind leg up and slapped her tail down ....

Hmmmmmm what is the number for my vet?? Oh, yeah. I have it memorized!

*sigh*


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Friday y'all! Oh wait, it's my Friday, not everyone elses 
Thanks Dba, one of the horses I learned toto ride on was a beautiful,chocolate brown Arabian stallion. My friend also has a polish Arabian I've gotten to ride a couple times, yes they are very nice!
We also have a tentative date for our next trail ride, April 27th. Don't know where yet though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Ouch. Good luck with your vet issues, TG! 

dba - you need to get quickly acclimated to your new phone so you can post a video of your stallion. I love how Arab's just float above the ground when they move.

Cash was actually sweet last night, even after I stabbed him in the neck for his shots. He is getting FAT on 2 flakes of hay a day, though. Two more weeks of leg handling practice before our first much-needed farrier visit, then we'll start working off a few calories.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> dba - you need to get quickly acclimated to your new phone *so you can post a video * .


:lol: he he he .. ha ha ha ... Bwa ha ha ha ha!!











.... just sayin'.


----------



## Cynical25

What can I say, I'm on optimist


----------



## kctop72

Ok, I can take a video, post it on fb but don't kbow how to post it here?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

The only way we'll ever see a picture on one of dba's horses is if kc goes over there, takes a pic, and posts it.

dba still gets up and turns the dial and adjusts the antenna on the tv ... after someone else plugs it in and turns it on for him ....


----------



## nuisance

KC, save the video to photobucket then post the link on here. or if it's saved on your computer with whatever is compatible with the attatchment manager. photos have jpg, and tons of others, video has...???


----------



## kctop72

I've never used photobucket but I will try when i get the opportunity to see dbas stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'd settle for a picture ...


----------



## kctop72

Pictures, I can do!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

After all that, I'd settle for a picture, too!


----------



## dbarabians

You mean to tell me that there is a cam corder on this phone? There are a bunch of little icons that appear on the screen when you turn it on and if you swipe the wrong one more appear. No I have not read the instructions. I had the guy at the store show me how to turn it off and how to turn it on. Which little icon I had to sweep my finger across to make a phone call. I keep getting this google thing that ask me to set up an account and what ringtones I want to down load.
Seriously thinking about taking this **** thing back and getting a flip phone.
better yet go visit my daughter or nieces and have them show me.
I already have tow computers a lap top and a deck top that I cant fully use why torture myself with one on the phone? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

There there dba ... go adjust the antenna on your tv and relax.....

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians

Hey after moving I had the flat screen TV my daughters bought me taken out of the box after nearly 2 years.
Of course I had someone else hook up the dvd and all that technical stuff.
Now i have the ability to record up to 4 shows at a time. I dont think I watch that much tv in a week unless it is news or a documentary. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

You mean no more foil on the bunny ears! WOW! Welcome to the 21st century! lol 

That said, I wouldn't know how to use one of those phones either. I make phone calls, just started texting. and take a few pictures! Just recently figured out how to text pics to facebook, even though I don't have internet on my phone.


----------



## texasgal

I.DON'T.TEXT .. still own a flip phone .. lol


----------



## texasgal

Called the vet .. spoke to his wife (who is also his tech for the last 20 years and the office manager).

She's doubtful the mare has a UTI .. could just be "transitional heat" .. happens this time of year. ??

He's going to be out this way on Tuesday .. I told her I would watch her between now and then and call if I thought he needed to come out sooner..

Gah! 

dba .. do you have experience with this?


----------



## nuisance

I've seen mare come in heat, not on their typical cycle, when moved and near other horses. I don't know about the scald on the legs though, that sounds more like infection. I don't know, I doctor people not horses! lol


----------



## texasgal

My gut tells me it's more than heat .. I'm not one to LOOK for things.. but I KNOW my animals..


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OOhhh, I'll definitely need some good vet references for when we move! I have 2 German shepherds, a cat (my daughters), mini pig, and the horses. So needless to say I will definitely be needing one.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> My gut tells me it's more than heat .. I'm not one to LOOK for things.. but I KNOW my animals..


I hope she's ok and gets better soon. Good thing you're such a good mama :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal how often is she urinating?
I have seen some strong transitional heats but nothing like you are describing.
Does she have a temperature and is she dehydrated?
What colour is the urine? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I haven't seen her urinate.. only the results of it all over her legs. I'm only out there long enough to feed, brush a little, check the water trough level, etc.

She doesn't appear to be feverish .. but I've not temped her.

She is NOT dehydrated, and looks great!

I cleaned all the dried yellow ick from around her hoo haa in case it was just pollen sticking to the discharge. Now that we're past the bad pollen, if she's got yellow looking dried crud today, I'll know it's not pollen sticking to her wet hoo haa.. lol

Should I be seeing her urethra peaking out of her hoo haa?

She's 17.


----------



## dbarabians

Is she a maiden?
I have seen the same thing on a few mares. it might very well be a transitional heat.
Is she showing any signs of heat> Winking, backing up to a male, lifting her tail.
if she is not dehydrated or feverish and eating normally I would go with what the vet says. Watch her closely. Any way you can get him out before the weekend?
I had a couple of mares last year with crsytalized urine on their legs. Is this what you are seeing? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Is she a maiden?
> I have seen the same thing on a few mares. it might very well be a transitional heat.
> Is she showing any signs of heat> Winking, backing up to a male, lifting her tail.
> if she is not dehydrated or feverish and eating normally I would go with what the vet says. Watch her closely. Any way you can get him out before the weekend?
> I had a couple of mares last year with crsytalized urine on their legs. Is this what you are seeing? Shalom


She is not maiden. It's been 7 years since she foaled.

I just put her with my gelding a couple weeks ago .. he acted all studly with her at first, but I've not seen her be at ALL receptive.

Previous BO told me she was showing heat to her weanling/yearling colt in late december.. We both laughed .. DECEMBER! Now I'm wondering if it was part of this issue.. whatever it is.

Her hair on her legs/hocks are/were just matted and when I went to brush them off, they clumped off and left nothing but skin. She's apparently been doing this a while.

Vet will come out .. for an emergency fee. I ain't payin' it at this point! lol. She looks good, eats good, drinks good ... makes the ugliest **** faces you have ever seen ... and thought about kicking me when I touched her hoo haa (which she has NEVER EVER thought about before)

I appreciate you letting me air this out to you .....


----------



## kctop72

I hope everything is ok with her. I have never seen the symptoms you are describing, hopefully it was just the sticky pollen!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

If she is eating and drinking, acting normal then I would not worry to much.
If you can get a picture and post it that might show me something. Can you believe that I just requested someone post a picture?
I have a mare that cycles year round. she also had very strong intense heats.
this might be the cause of the problem. when I saw the matted hair I freaked too.
Keep an eye on her and if she starts dehydrating or goes off her feed then worry about calling the vet. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'll try to take pics .. of her obnoxious ugly face.. lol.

She didn't even know HOW to make an ugly face when I got her.. all stalled up in a show barn in Ohio .. kept like a princess. Within a year, I had her pastured with two appaloosas, and a draft horse. She had to discover how to COMMUNICATE horsey-style.

It takes more than an ugly face, though, because she can look MEAN and all the other horses look at her and go "Whatever" .. The old app mare can flinch a nostril and they kill themselves trying to get away from her. Horses KNOW if your serious or not .. and if there will be follow-through..

lol


----------



## nuisance

WOW TG! Your opening up a whole new can over there on the CA thread! lol People are set in their ways, no one can see the right or wrong on either side!


----------



## texasgal

I get in the middle of'em sometimes, don't I?

I'm not a CA follower, but I HATE HATE HATE witch hunts and people who take one person's word and run with it...

I'm about to back out, because it's starting to sound like I want to have his baby or something .. lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Don't you just love online forums  I was on a local mommy board from pregnancy through about my son's 3rd birthday - sometimes threads got downright vicious.

You actually provided lots of valid points/arguments on the CA thread, TG!


----------



## nuisance

one of the site's I've "liked" on Facebook, actually 2 different ones, have recently put a post about no more negativity! they're both recipe sites, people complain and ***** about the littles trivial things! I don't know why some people have to say something so negative all the time. And, it's usually the same people, over and over. No matter the subject! SMH!


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal I have a mare that has the yellow stains from the urine on her back legs right now. I havent tried to scrap them off so dont know how sticky they are. I dont think you have anything to worry about. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday, fellow Texans! It's a lovely day in Dallas, it's payday, and I only have to work until noon, woohoo! Going to ride my lease horse after work, then goint to see Cash. Too bad there's that pesky 90 minute drive between the two.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!! Heading to canton with 2 great friends to spend the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I'm catering my daughter in law's neices wedding reception tomorrow afternoon. I have to go buy the stuff this pm. Then pick up my grandkids, their daycare is closed for good friday. I get off at noon every friday  still going to make a busy day!


----------



## Cynical25

Dba, I saw your comment about being the grandson of a Holocaust survivor on that CA thread. My boss is Co-Chair of the Dallas Holocaust Museum's Board of Directors, which means I do a ton of work with them. They've recently hired a new CEO and I see wonderful things on the horizon for the museum. I've had the opportunity to meet some Survivors and their stories just blow your mind.


----------



## Kayella

Happy Good Friday 

Our truck has come back to life after being dead for almost a year!  Only to die again cause the starter came loose LOL. We're getting there. Gonna be a buuusy weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

*We have a filly*

A Black filly to be exact. Healthy 4 white socks and a blaze.
She almost has the star strip and snipe of her sire. Her mother has no white markings at all. 
KCtop camera time!!!! Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Woo hoo!!!!! We've got a church thing today so it will have to be after that, this afternoon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Now don't let us down! We can't wait to see baby piics!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Congrats!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dbarabians

*Cant see in the dark too well*

Well i must have been very tired and IT WAS very dark. .
We have a COLT!!~!!
After handling it a little this morning I noticed that instead of two indentions in the back there was only one. looked underneath to see for certain...... I dont know why..... just to make sure I guess and Yep ITS a boy.
Still black with a blaze and 4 white feet. Going to be a stunning horse. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Hey dba, I sent you a pm. Can't wait to see that little guy!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Looks like we're supposed to have a rainy gross Easter  Guess I'll be doing an indoor egg hunt for the girls. Shucks, I was going to stick one under my goose who is sitting on her nest of eggs (and is quite protective of them) and tell them whoever has the nerve to get it would get the $20 inside!


----------



## clippityclop

Heck I'd pay $ just to watch! LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So, there's nothing like having to run to the store in the pouring rain at 11:50 at night to get a chocolate Easter bunny after your dog has eaten the original. Thank you Oskar, thank you for helping yourself to my kid's Easter candy the other day. To be exact, he ate 2 chocolate bunnies, 2 carrot shaped bags of m&m's, and a box of cadbury caramel eggs. But in the rush of trying to clean up the evidence and dispose of the torn packages, I failed to realize he had eaten 2 bunnies and not just the big expensive caramel filled one. So, when I bought the replacement items I was still short a bunny, and while arranging Easter baskets just a bit ago discovered my mistake. Thankfully, the hubby made a mad dash to the store and made it before they closed at midnight. The bunny has been obtained and is in transit. Whew! Disaster averted! Can't have 2 kids with a bunny and one without. That's the last time I stash candy in the bottom of the closet, naughty dog!! I hope he had a tummy ache, jerk.

Anyways....HAPPY EASTER!! hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Kayella

At least the dog didn't get sick from all that chocolate!

On another note, BUBBA IS HOME. YAAAAY. (kinda hard to see him here, but we were exhausted at this point and just wanted to go home bahaha) Henny and Bubba are already best friends once again <3


----------



## dbarabians

Its one o clock in the morning and foal watch is not very productive tonight.
I think Krystal Flame D is next.. I truly thought she was going to foal first.
kctop my notifications shows that I have a PM but cannot not access it.
I will send you one in the morning.
Happy Easter everyone and hope all is well. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Easter Y'all!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Easter Texas friends ...

dba I'd like to see a foal picture sometime before he is broke to ride. This is seriously ridiculous ...

Anyone can SAY they have a cute colt with four white stockings and a blaze.

*wink*


----------



## Cynical25

texasgal said:


> Happy Easter Texas friends ...
> 
> dba I'd like to see a foal picture sometime before he is broke to ride. This is seriously ridiculous ...
> 
> Anyone can SAY they have a cute colt with four white stockings and a blaze.
> 
> *wink*


:lol:

It's a muddy mess out there today.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a muddy mess out there today.


Surely we could recognize a baby ... even in the mud. So he has four MUD stockings and a blaze.

I could have driven up there and taken the pics myself by now....

(wish we had some mud ... it's a dust bowl down here)


----------



## Cynical25

Next time maybe I should go take the pics - I'd have them posted from my phone instantly, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Congrats, DB! Can't wait for pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Happy Easter everyone! 
DBA I am also patiently waiting for pics! He sounds adorable. 
EMS you're making me want to run to the store tomorrow to pick up some of the discounted Easter candy Caramel filled chocolate bunnies yum! 
Not much going on here, just a rain shower here and there. My two are shedding out pretty quickly this year. Took my mare out to the local lake again Friday since I had the day off. Couldn't find anyone to go with So we just tagged along with a kiddie ride.
I learned that she won't spook at a reclining bicycle. We were only out for about an hour but at least she got out in a different location with new horses again.
I second the idea for a North Texas get together! And I will be sure that pics will be 
taken:wink:


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, Happy Easter from this maroon town - altho everything I see is GREEN finally. No rain yet, but it looks promising this afternoon. Planting sunflowers today and ornamental gourds along the fence today before the rain.

My 1 mile cardio trail in the back of my property (where the pig chased me last week) got a face lift. Hubby somehow managed to get thru the creek with the skidsteer and brush hog attachment and made my single foot trail about 5 foot wide all the way through (for the most part) Yee haw! Altho he did flatten a few of my jumps along the way but who's complaining? Now just need to move some of the dead brush out of the way and no more getting slapped in the face with youpon.

My kiddo has the lovely STAR tests next week and it totally dampens the mood of Easter and egg hunting - it is a tense house I live in right now and it won't end until the end of the week. She tells me that almost everyday somebody runs out of the room to vomit from the stress. They are really pushing them at school. I'm on the fence with this one - there's good and bad involved - so I'm just tending to my own to get her thru it. Gotta love Algebra! 

Either muddy or dusty - everybody have a great one!


----------



## texasgal

cc .. that pig story gives me the creeps .. they are soooo mean. 

Well, I lunged and then rode Gunnie Thursday. Lunged him and did some ground work with him on Friday. Then DH slid up on him bareback. He didn't know what to think about that, so we just let him stand there until he fell asleep. Then I walked him around with DH sitting on him. The he stopped him, backed him, and even moved him laterally off the fence one time. I call that success.

He's still so green (both of them) .. but we aren't in a hurry. 

BTW ... I think the mare is just transitioning. No more discharge but she is HATEFUL. I want my sweet mare back. I've also noticed her neck got cresty last year ... an still is this year. I wonder if we are dealing with wacky hormones.


----------



## Endiku

Alright guys, I unfortunately seem to be in need of your assistance yet again.

Most of you have seen stories of Kenzie, our little fostered Throughbred filly. She's 16, almost 17 months old- and has battled a huge amount of illnesses, injuries, and neglect problems. I won't go into the whole story now, but you can find them in 'Stunted Yearling- will she ever be normal?' thread, and in our current thread- http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/just-doesnt-end-kenzie-has-been-165233/page9/ . 

What I need it somewhere for Kenzie to go. With all that has happened she needs to get out of here. We have possible arrangements for her to go cross-country, but I know that would be taxing on her body and there are so many of us in Texas. If any of you know someone who is willing to take in a neglect case, please do let me know. I can't promise that she'll be a great horse, or that she's even ever going to look normal again after what happened, but I know that she's a fighter, and that when she isn't terrified for her life, she's been a very sweet and forgiving little yearling. She is currently about 395 lbs and 12.2hh. The only costs would be a small adoption fee as a formality (which in the right circumstances may be waived) and transportation to wherever she will be going. I will take care of pre-sale vet checks and any injections or whatever that she may need.


----------



## texasgal

Endiku .. I saw your thread. Unbelievable. If I know someone who can help.. I'll let you know.


----------



## clippityclop

I haven't been keeping up - I guess i'll go check it out...........

Well, we got a sprinkle here and there, but not enough. I will still have to water the garden this eve. Did some more bush whacking, clearing and burning and we managed to clear out a nook on the edge of the woods just behind the house for the trampoline. There is no way in the world to make a trampoline look nice in a yard no matter what you do. Well now it's in a clump of brush with a little trail that goes to it and the kids love it b/c they've got their own little 'nook' to play in.

Cleaned up around the dog graves (which are near the trampoline now) - going to try to figure out what to plant on top of them. I don't like actual grave markers but was thinking about planting something like a flowery shrub or other large plant that DOES NOT appeal to horses. Problem is that most things WILL APPEAL to goats. So now trying to think of something....


----------



## Kayella

I wish I could take Kenzie in, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately I already have my hands full with Henny. ): I will definitely see if anyone I know would want to adopt her, though. 

We got POURED on earlier today. Gave the ground a nice soaking. And we finished building my new tack shed! I love it


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday mornin y'all!!!! Hope everyone had a great Easter weekend!!!!! I got both my ponies rode this weekend, it was sooooo nice


----------



## Cynical25

Spent 3 hours removing a shrub root system from the 3'x15' garden bed in front of my house yesterday. Some previous owner (we've been there 8 months) opted to just hack off the shrubs rather than remove them. Every inch of my body hurts today, but I'm going to plant shop on my lunch break and try to start planting after work tonight. We may not have the most attractive house, but I am doing my best to add curb appeal, darnit!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! I hope you all had a nice weekend. It was rather wet and chilly here, but not too bad. We did end up getting to do an egg hunt outside in between rain showers. I was hoping that the pressure from the weather and all that jazz would help push Dalilah into labor, but no such luck. She's still hoarding that baby. :-( My main concern is being able to handle the foal as soon as possible so that we can imprint, and this is important to me because we are moving there in a couple months and I want it to go as smoothly as possible. I don't want to deal with a jumpy, scaredy, non-trusting foal on a 16 hour trip. 

And on that note, my excitement and anxiety level is increasing daily! I can not wait to move, but there's so much to do and it's such a big move with so much involved with the horses and other things that it's pretty stressful. :shock:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, and none of the girls were brave enough to go for the ultimate hidden egg


----------



## clippityclop

well now what are you gonna do when you need that $20 bucks? LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> well now what are you gonna do when you need that $20 bucks? LOL!


Hahaha! She lets me mess with her, but she'll bite the crap out of anyone else. Just like my gander, he loves me and follows me around. He will come over and "talk" to me and come when I call for him. He even chases my car down the driveway when I leave. But he hates everyone else except the hubby. He chases and bites and gives wing beatings if he can. I'm going to hell for this, but I laugh my a** off every time the meter man comes, he has to go around the side to get to the meter, and Hank will chase him the entire way. He has started carrying his umbrella to use a shield! hahahahaaa. But, my favorite is the unsuspecting visitor. They see the geese and are all "awwww hi there, aren't you ju----........OH ....OH SH$&!!! OWWWW, &^%$#!"


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, and guys......I think we're about to have a bebeh!!!!! Dalilah started dripping milk this evening! woot woot woot!!


----------



## dbarabians

*False Alarm*

its 2 oclock in the morning and foal watch sucks...
Krystal Flame D was laying down with her tail strecthed out behind her. 
I thought I had caught her in the act so backed up and sat down to see what happens. After 15 minutes she got up and started grazing came straight up to me rubbed her head on my shoulders and trotted away.
Her new name means female dog and starts with a capital B. Did I mention the ground was still wet and I was in the middle of a 10 acre pasture. Got up out of a warm cozy bed to be used as a scratching post by a shedding mare. Do I feel stupid? and sleepy? Yes bet my wet muddy a%$ I do. If these mud stains dont come out of these calvin klien underwear I am either going to embarras myself when I least expect it or have to buy a new 20 $ pair of underwear only I and the lady that does my washing is ever going to see. . Try telling her its mud. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Who foal watches in CK underwear?? dba .... go comando, dude!


----------



## kctop72

****.....now I can't see to drive.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

:rofl:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I nearly spit my coffee all over the place. You better go ahead and pre-wash those db...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Still no baby!! I'm tired of foal watch lol! That little brat is just hanging on in there like he owns the place. She needs to evict him and that's that.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. DBA, next time, sweat pants! lol 

Rode Lil (my rescue) for around 20-30 min yesterday, just around the pasture, at a walk. She's till too skinny to do anything strenuous, but she's gain enough I need to make sure she knows who's boss. She did fabulous (hence her name Fabulous Lil E) lol. She started out slower than molasses, then realized I wasn't going to make her run or be mean to her, and she finally lifted her ears, looking around and did what I wanted. Went up and down the tank dam, thru the dead sunflowers like she was an old trail horse! can't wait for her to pick up another 100 lbs so I can get some miles on her!!!


----------



## nuisance

for DBA


----------



## Cynical25

hahaha, that pic is greatness!

Rode my lease horse for the final time. After 6 months of driving around with saddle, pads, bridles, boots & brushes in the back of my car, it feels so light and I can once again go over speed bumps without things flying! Somehow I do kind of miss having my precious cargo with me, despite the horsey smells, lol.


----------



## dbarabians

I had on a pair of jeans. I was fully clothed. anyone living in Norh Texas can assure you that the black mud we have will not only suck you down, make you lose a shoe more than once, but will stain any and everything before it dries harder than concrete.
Also I have a 29 inch waist my underwear are not that big!!!!!!! Shalom


----------



## Kiara

DB, need pics, not that you needed another reminder 

So I washed my girl yesterday and today it rains. That's my version of the rain dance, I guess, and it works! 

Contemplating planting cucumbers and bell peppers. Clippity, any input on which ones would be best? Ideally, some that are ok with not getting too much water. Never know what kind of water restrictions we'll be put on...


----------



## texasgal

Our cucs went nuts last year .. bell peppers, not so much. But we are in the piney woods.


----------



## Kiara

We got Blackland Prairie here. First cucumbers did well, last year, the neighbor replaced the fence and the guys that did it trampled our cucumbers  Haven't tried bell peppers yet, so a new experiment. 

TG, I would love to visit you in the piney woods. Something about me liking forests and large trees  Wish we had more here.


----------



## dbarabians

Ok figured out how to take a picture using the phone. Not very good ones though and believe it or not first pictures I have ever taken of a foal before. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Way to go dba!!!! Do you still need my help?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Um ... not seeing any pictures ... me thinks so.


----------



## clippityclop

Kiara, make sure that when you are asking DBA for pics that it isn't so close to the thread regarding his underwear. LOL!

I don't know the names of the bell peps I plant - but I do go for whatever ones look rather large on the seed pkg pic. You can get a years worth (if you bag and freeze them) off of 10 plants. They will produce big green peppers in the spring but when the weather gets hotter (after July), the peppers tend to stay a little smaller than fist size and turn red really fast and are twice as sweet and flavorful. Bell peps are pretty hardy - keep them watered so the leaves never droop and feed with a little miracle grow powder mixed in water once every week or so and you'll be pleasantly surprised! They will keep making peppers for you until the frost kills them in December.


----------



## Kiara

:rofl: Yeah, I guess I should specify FOAL pictures!

Thank you for the information clippity. We'll see how the peppers work out. It's raining now (yeay!) but we know how fast that can fade.


----------



## nuisance

We're getting a good rain!!!  so hope it stays for awhile!!! I have a trail ride in Blum, south of Cleburn Saturday, we're not staying to ride Sunday we have a 2 day ride in 2 wks, and a one day next weekend. But, I'm going to try to get my garden in on Sunday. Those mesquites are as brown as can be. I may shoot my own foot, but we'll see


----------



## dbarabians

kctop, I did take a couple of pictures. dont know what to do with them as of this moment.
My phone tells me I need to set up an account to use google. I havent even set passwords or anything with this phone. thankfully I did could use the existing one for messaging from the last phone. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

If you can figure out how to forward them to KC, she can post them for you! lol


----------



## kctop72

Ok, I'm assuming you have an email account and depending on what service and phone you have, we can get it set up for you. Just let me know when
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I just checked the weather and it's supposed to rain for the next two weeks! Green pastures are just around the corner!! 

Really looking forward to pictures from DBA!


----------



## clippityclop

Raining, flashing and boom boom here! (boom boom meaning thunder)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ugh. Just spent my afternoon freeing a yearling filly who had her entire leg wedged up under a board in her stall. I don't want to get into all the details, but she was already in such poor condition to begin with and this happenening shouldn't have been possible to begin with. After getting her leg out, we tried and tried to get her on her feet, but to no avail. She either injured her leg or is just too exhausted. I called the owner and let him know about it and that he needed to get the vet out right away. He didn't seem to care much  It broke my heart to have to leave (I would have stayed but my 6 year old is really sick) She was laying sternal eating hay when we I left her.
I'm so bothered by this. All I can say is that I absolutely can not wait to move and get the hell away from his barn. 

I'm sitting here with my stomach in knots. I just know I will hear the distant gun shot soon.


----------



## clippityclop

See - that breaks my heart too - my horses aren't just 'using stock' they are pets and I care about them and everything related to them to the point of OCD (of course I only have 4 and not 20) UGH - Maybe she will be up on her feet soon? Did she drink any H2O? What can you do :x- that's awful.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Good news!! We got her up and she's ok! My hubby and I went back down as soon as we could a little bit ago. It took a lot to finally get her on her feet, but we finally did. She immediately dropped the hardest and most compacted poo (which tells me she was down for a while) and peed. She had a nice long drink of water and ate. I am so relieved I actually cried. The barn owner still wasn't back so I'm glad we went back and were able to help her. She's just a pitiful little thing. So skinny. 

Clippity I'm the same way. My horses are not just tools or a way to make money or whatever. They are beloved pets! It infuriates me when someone has the attitude like my barn owner and just doesn't care. He doesn't deserve them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Amen ems!!!! He definitely doesn't deserve them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I think we may see if he is willing to part with the little filly <3 If so she will be coming to Texas with us!


----------



## kctop72

That would be awesome of you ems!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Glad to hear she's doing better, and glad to hear you're willing to get her out of that situation. I bawl my eyes out any time Henny gets seriously hurt. The first time he choked I couldnt help but cry on the phone to my mom. Lord knows I cried until I couldn't cry any more, then cried even MORE the night of Henny's accident! :lol: it's sad to know that some people don't have the same compassion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Storm coming your way, Kay. It's kicking our butts right now!


----------



## clippityclop

Same here same storm system.....lots of thunder. I'm just glad that it isn't ice and sleet. I'm SO DONE with winter!

One more week and I can reclaim my horse trailer from the chickens. They'll move to the 'teenager' pen and I can clean that thing out. The food they spill and make a mess with has an odor that smells like soured corn. Then I'll finally be able to haul my horses in for new coggins and then be able to catch up with friends to ride...hopefully some place with no pigs.:wink:


----------



## Kayella

Booooooo. I can hear the thunder now. :/


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone I have taken some pictures !!!! Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Way to go dba.......now if we could only see them!!!!
Happy hump day y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We have a big beautiful stud colt!!


----------



## texasgal

Now ya need to change your signature! Congrats .. he's precious.


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats, EMS! Super cute!

Dallas is a mud pit.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks texasgal, changed it lol!


----------



## dbarabians

Nice foal. good luck with him. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

It almost looks like a heart on his forehead! Again ems.....he is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

HE MATCHES HENNY. I'M GONNA STEAL THAT LITTLE CUTIE. Seriously though, watch out when you come to Texas :wink:

We got absolutely drenched last night. The storm seemed to stop around 1 or 2 this morning and I'm sure the horses are glad about that. Supposed to rain on and off today, though.


----------



## clippityclop

Anybody else cold this morning? Cold enough here to light a fire in the fireplace. Today I have to make dogfood for the old dog. It takes awhile - I have to cook beans and rice and then mix it with a 20lb block of hamburger and 50 million other little exact measurements of stuff....ends up making two huge foil pans of meatloaf. I literally have to get elbow deep to get it mixed up good - turns me off of hamburger for days. It gives me a months supply for the old border collie with skin allergies who is now allergy FREE since I found the right recipe...

OH the things we do for our critters.:wink: You know I could serve this to the family and they probably wouldn't even know what they ate. I guess I'll have to remember that when I'm in a pinch for coming up with something for dinner.


----------



## texasgal

We had a fire raging last night... probably the last one of the year .. but it was just cold and damp .. yuck!


----------



## Cynical25

Darn dog has been pooping & peeing in the house for the last two days because he doesn't want to go outside in the rain. Grrr.


----------



## texasgal

One of our stupid dogs likes the rain so much, he MAKES EXCUSES to go outside.. lol.

We finally just told him NO! Pee on the floor! We don't believe you!


----------



## kctop72

Mornin' y'all!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Congrats, EMS!

The horses were hyper in the rain! My old guy tilted his head sideways and ran around :shock: And then they wanted food.

My dog is scared of thunderstorms and for some reason thinks he has to go OUTSIDE and lay there. No idea why. He gets soaked and is shaking from being scared. Really would like to know why he goes outside.


----------



## dbarabians

I think these mares are enjoying the night time visits with the treats. Therefore they are prolonging their pregnancies.
I need a full nights sleep!!!!!! 
It is a muddy mess out there. I was thinking since the weather was bad one of these mares might take mercy on this old man and drop one. NOPE. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Do I need to send you a fresh package of Calvin Klein underwear?? 29 waist, right?


----------



## Kayella

It's definitely chilly this morning! Still wet, too. I had fun watching the horses in the rain a couple days ago. They went straight to the corner of the gate and stood with their butts to the wind. Any time the wind changed direction, their butts swiveled with it. :lol: It was like a rain ballet!


----------



## texasgal

^^ Had to explain to DH why they do that .. He thinks that is the neatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. 38 degrees here! Still misting rain!  But, suppose to clear up today. I forgot to pull the trailer out of the pasture before it started raining, and we're taking it to the trail ride, leaving after lunch tomorrow..... Good thing we have a tractor! So I get to be "farmer Jack" according to my DH (my names Jackie). Whenever I get on HIS tractor, he gets jealous! Oh well, I have fun playing on it and tearing sh...tuff up! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Texagal small 28 to thirty will do.
yes i do walk around with another mans name stitched above my "manhood".
Ralph Lauren, Ron Chereskin, Tommy Hilfiger and a few others you think I might be saying something subliminal? LOL Maybe I should just buy Jockey brand. At least that shows my interest in all things equine. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

....and would probably save money toward buying more horses!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you made a good point there. 
A pair of Calvins costs as much as a bag of Omolene 300. I go through at least 6 bags a week. 
Now you have caught my attention. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal you made a good point there.
> A pair of Calvins costs as much as a bag of Omolene 300. *I go through at least 6 bags a week. *
> Now you have caught my attention. Shalom


Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez.. for a minute I thought you were going through 6 *PAIRS* a week ...

:shock:

:lol:


----------



## Kiara

DB, your mares are holding out until you post pictures of the first foal. They will not give you more foals to claim to have pictures of and not post them. They want to be acknowledged for their hard work, dammit!:lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ *don't tell dba .. but I posted my version of pics of his colt on his other thread*


----------



## Kiara

Saw that


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It's rainy and gross here too! Makes it extra fun to have to take the wheel barrow through feet of mud when cleaning Dalilah's stall. Did I say I can't wait to move and have the horses at home?


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

NetFlix confession time:

DH and I are TOTALLY addicted to...

.
.
.
.
.

you ready??

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The original ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1966
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Dark Shadows.. hehehehehehe


----------



## Cynical25

*off to IMDB this, as I have no clue*


----------



## texasgal

^^ Youngin!

My MOTHER used to watch this when I was barely potty trained. I remembered the music, the waves crashing into the rocks during the intro, and Barnabas Collins ..

the acting is HORRIBLE .. the story line is HOKEY .. but we are totally lovin' it!


----------



## Kayella

Happy Friday!  

The sun is out today! It's supposed to warm up again over the weekend, thank goodness. I thiiink I'll be taking Bubba into the round pen this weekend! I want to start getting a little groundwork done on him where he can't run away from me lol. Well, he could, but not across 8 acres. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

My husband LOVES Dark Shadows! Every time there is a marathon. That's all he watches. That and the old Twilight Zones. Both as hokey as the other. I go to the computer room, play on the computer and watch something else! lol


----------



## Cynical25

I've managed to spend most of my work-day perusing old arguments, I mean threads, here on Horse Forum. Quite entertaining.

Come on, quitting time. I'm ready to go outside in this gorgeous day!


----------



## kctop72

I'm with you cy25, quitting tine needs to get here soon!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

TG I remember Dark Shadows although my mother didn't watch those shows and wouldn't let us watch them either. If I had time to watch TV I would be watching old Adams Family shows!
Duh duh duh duh click click...
CC I just got through a week of state testing in school, but on the other side of things. 
I administered a 9th grade reading and writing EOC tests Monday and Tuesday and helped proctor 10th grade reading and writing Wednesday and Thursday. We were on a very different schedule all week and everyone was so glad to get back to a normal day today. We still have two more rounds of testing to go this spring. Our kids seemed to handle it fairly well but the teachers are wiped out today. This afternoon I told my kids to throw away their iPad instead of put away their iPad ... that has to be the wackiest thing I've said all year!
I have a ton of yard work to do this weekend so haven't planned any rides but if I'm up to it Sunday morning I may go out. I can always ride in the arena but that is really boring. My mare has something going on because she wouldn't lope to the right all week, head bobbing, etc. although she does great going to the left. Who knows. 
Maybe just maybe we will have pics of DBA' s colt this weekend...


----------



## clippityclop

My oldest survived her math and English tests this week - she felt ok about the math one (it took her a couple of hours - they have 4 hrs to complete it), but she finished the English one in 45 minutes and just held onto it b/c she didn't want to be the first to turn it in - LOL. Her weak subject is math and her best is English and anything related to language (she's starting her third year of honors Spanish - that's my girl!)

Her best friend (who plays three sports and takes honors everything and is too busy to even look at her own reflection in the morning) is getting a teeny break and will be staying with us for the weekend so I gave up any and all plans I had so I can stay here so they can spend some time together and have some fun after all of the stress of this week. OH JOY - teenage girls in the house again......

OUTNABOUT maybe it is something in her rear left since it tends to push off when taking the right lead? that is IF you are thinking lameness with the head bobbing and all. My arab HATES the right - but carrots do wonders. My horses can't stand arena anything. They fuss and cuss and rush and won't just trot out and relax - my yellow horse will start sidepassing across the arena at a trot all by himself just to say 'ok, so here's some fancy moves - are we done now?' and tries to head out back to the trails.

To be honest, I'm right there with them.:wink: 

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND! I just have a little goal - TO SURVIVE IT. ;-)


----------



## kctop72

What a great day! Got to visit with Dona;d and meet some of his herd! Here's his mare, colt and stallion. They are absolutely gorgeous!!!

































It was very windy and the colt was a little nervous I think. Momma and daddy were very good!!!!


----------



## Kiara

Can't see them

Tried Mac and Windows, different browsers and even my phone. Nada. Any ideas on how I can see them?


----------



## kctop72

They are in my pics and albums for now.


----------



## Kiara

I can see the thumbnails, but when I click on them it won't show. *sigh* At least I can see the thumbnails. Thanks KCTop for getting the pics!


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, they do exist! Beautiful.

Gorgeous day in Dallas. Home from a stroll around Deep Ellum Arts festival and about to go see my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Sucha beautiful day, I think the ponies are in store for a bath! :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

It was VERY windy today - I need to bathe the dogs - especially my Aussie who thinks that he smells super sexy when he rolls in cow poo and then wants to share the love but there was still a bit of a muggy kind of chill in the air. The clouds hid the sun from us for most of the day. Maybe it will be warm enough tomorrow.

Smoked more brisket and chickens - made two pecan pies....YES, one is just for me so I don't have to share.


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon. Had a wonderful trail ride for the Humane Society of North Texas yesterday. We got there about 8pm Friday, slept in the trailer, on cots, had aroma therapy! lol (yes we swept it out). Rode about 7 or 7-1/2 hrs, beautiful country. For the most part, everyone was great. There were a few who did not know trail etiquette at all! Cutting people off, "working" their horses in any open area, they would lope them in circles, thru the people riding, caused alot of horses to act up. One lady brought her dog and mini pony who trailed along. Had one lady thrown when the dog ran out of the brush under her horse, and several other horses spooked by the dog. Several horses didn't care for the mini who intertwined under all the horses. Some people have no common sense! We didn't stay last night to ride today. Got home about 10 last night! Will do it again. 
Here are the pics I took, if you care to look. I rode my friends horse, black/white paint. They wanted us to ride drag, but my horse likes to be first! He pranced the whole way trying to get to the front. Finally someone else said they'd take over and we made our way up the line. He was much happier. 
After looking at the pics, I really need to work on my posture/seat! lol

Humane Society of North Texas Benefit Trail Ride | Facebook


----------



## nuisance

Beautiful mare and baby DBA! Nice looking man holding them also, is that Jesus or Manuel! lol


----------



## Kiara

Clippity, we have an Aussie too! Blue merle. Had him since he was 11 weeks. My baby 

On a sweet note, my girl came up to me and rested her head on my arm, closing her eyes when I petted her head. She kept doing it. Sweet little girl.

Veggies are all planted. Now to see how they turn out. 

DB, tell your mares we want to see more foals!


----------



## Cynical25

I want a pecan pie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Nuisance glad you had a good trail ride. Yay we get pics from you too this weekend!
i had a nice ride in the arena today, was too wiped out from yardwork to do much else.


----------



## Kayella

I took Bubba into the round pen today for the first time. He did amazing considering he's usually a psychotic spazz. :lol: I got him desensitized to the carrot stick, yielding his quarters beautifully, and taught him how to lunge within 20 minutes! I really should have eaten something beforehand, was shaking the entire time bahaha. There were a couple points where he almost blew up, just because he is so skittish, and at those points we just had to stand there and take a break for a second. Just to stand and breathe. He had obviously calmed down from it as he was licking his lips. After collecting ourselves, I was able to get him moving off just with a point of my finger and getting him to stop by a little tug on the lead. So proud of my little pony. <3 

I also got a little groundwork done with Mr. Grumps aka Henny. He's getting to his "teenager" stage where it's now, "You can't make me!" instead of "Okay mommy!" He does anything I ask him to do, but he consistently gives me his stink face. I've had enough of it and he now KNOWS I've have enough of it. :twisted:

And I got some homemade treats made for the boys today. They loved them! Best batch I've made so far after fiddling around with the recipe. Overall a nice, productive Sunday. 

Oh, and on a different note, here is a stolen horse in the Dallas area. Please keep an eye out guys and spread the word!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28095784.64909.100000732461440&type=1&theater


----------



## kctop72

Well, it's Monday y'all. Hope everyone had a great weekend, I know I did! To top it all off, it's only a 3 day work week for me))))


----------



## Cynical25

Morning. Need coffee.


----------



## kctop72

Just have to say how much I love this thread! It has spoiled me and makes it difficult to read other threads without getting frustrated like that horse looks older than 10, I bet he's at least 18! How can you tell how old a horse is just by looking at a picture, really!!!! ugh......All that was asked was a confo critque not guess the age!!!! Can you tell it's a Monday for me....ok end rant.

Happy Monday


----------



## texasgal

I play a mental game with myself on those other threads

Someone posts "My mare is bred, do you think she's pg?"

Then I try to guess how many posts it takes for someone to say

1. Call the vet, we can't tell if she's pg.
2. Your mare is ugly and shouldn't be bred (paraphrased)
3. Who is the stallion.
4. What has the mare/stallion done to deserve to be bred

Bla bla bla ......

Then I can think "Oh, it only took 3 replies for someone to tell her her mare wasn't worthy to have a baby .. " .. etc. Makes me crazy.



OH, and good morning!

I'll fill ya'll in on my weekend after I get caught up at work..


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I feel your pain also.
The one that always get me is, Do you have the knowledge and facilities to care for the foal for the rest of its life. This is often posted by someone who is looking for another horse to further their riding ability.
I thought I was the only one to count post Texasgal.
Foal watch is still at 1 down 2 to go. The other two are getting close though. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Yesterday, my 7 year old son & my fiance were introduced to the awesomness of watching your horse buck & fart while it plays in the round pen. I thought my son was going to fall over from laughing so hard.

How I adore being back in the horse world. Sharing it with my non-horsey family is proving to be quite a blast, too!


----------



## kctop72

DBA, they are waiting for me to come back so we can take some more pics and you can show them off!!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they foal soon, your other bay mare looked absolutely miserable and ready to pop. And of course so you can get a full nights sleep!


----------



## texasgal

DH and Gunner bonding ... Gunnie has never had anyone on him bareback before and we've been working at jumping up and down around him and jumping up and over his back, so last weekend was the first time he actually sat on him bareback .. I led them around ..

Then this was Saturday .. Gunnie is rather bored with it now .. until DH tries to get him to walk.. It's like he doesn't understand all the things he knows under saddle.. when you're on him bareback ..*rolls eyes*

I guess mammas gonna hafta ride him .. lol


----------



## kctop72

I know I am on a rant today but just gotta get this off my chest.....I'm sooooooo dissappointed in my oldest and yougest kids. They took off last night and went to the movies without letting anyone know and leaving their sister at home without even asking her if she wanted to go. DH said she cried all the way to school this morning DH and I were at the barn taking care of horses and doing some riding, where the kids didn't want to go......She just got home from school and asked me what movie they went to see but I didn't know and neither did she. DH jumped all over the 2 of them this morning when he got back from dropping her off therefore I haven't chimed in today but plan to let them know how disappointed I am.


----------



## texasgal

Kids. Selfish. Rude.

Get'em girl! And you know, sometimes not getting mad but telling them just how disappointed you are gets'em more...


----------



## texasgal

Yours truly.










We went on a great bike ride yesterday .. six counties .. lol. We always enjoy stopping to stretch our legs at the Antique Rose Emporium..

For those that haven't been there ... go.

https://www.antiqueroseemporium.com/


----------



## kctop72

Great pic TG!

As for the dissapointment in kids, you are absolutely correct which is why I didn't say anything to them this morning.


----------



## texasgal

^^ atta girl .. now they are worried and wondering what you are thinking...


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and dba .. it was good to finally see pics of your horses .. and YOU. Uncanny how much you reminded me of my hubby (a few pounds ago) from the back ... lol.

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## nuisance

DH sold his bike to get the rest of the down payment on the house we just bought. We'll get another one....sometime! I miss going and doing things with him on it, but I am enjoying my horses A LOT! lol 

Lil is gaining more weight, so soon I can start riding her more. Have another trail ride saturday near Altus, OK, then Weldon Taylor Days in Decatur the following weekend (all weekend) Probably will be able to take her in the next month or so.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop that was a black mare not a bay one. She is just very faded like her son in the other pasture. The Black gelding that kept following you around. I was starting to get jealous.
Yes she does look very ready to stop carrying that colt around. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Sorry about that, guess I got them confused, they are very close in color to me but then again i stink at identifying colors correctly.


----------



## Kiara

KC, hope you can get your kids to understand what they have done. Set them straight.

Checking on my girl today I had someone mention that she doesn't look large for being almost full term. I agree, but then again, I have heard maiden mares can carry small. I don't know if this is the case or not. Vet is coming out Friday for shots, so hopefully he can tell me if this is normal or not. DB, I don't know how you do it. All this pregnant mare stuff is stressful - for her and me. *sigh*


----------



## clippityclop

TG - that pic is GREAT! I hope your hubby has that in a frame somewhere on his desk or someplace where he can show you off I'm still at the stage where I'm just trying to figure out what the heck to wear on the bike so that I'm still clothed when I get back home. The wind has a way of taking a modest tshirt neckline and making it look like you got it caught in your fly. If I had enough cleavage to show, maybe it would be worth it. ;-)

Kiara, I don't have extensive knowledge on maiden mares foaling but the few I do know about (including one of my own) never really showed until their 8th month. My neighbor's horse is a perfect example right now - she is due this month and didn't get that 'look' about her until just last week. Maybe that helps?

TG, is your gelding a gray in disguise?


----------



## texasgal

No disguise, cc, he's gray!


----------



## Kiara

Clippity, yes, thank you, that makes me feel better. DH also says I have a skewed view as I see her everyday...

Also agree with you on TG's picture
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow, so the barn owner saw fit to move my mare and colt while I wasn't there today!! I am so beyond mad I can't stop thinking about it. I abso-f-ing-lutely can NOT WAIT to get away from there!!!! First he has no business handling my horse without my permission, but second he totally spoiled me getting to see Pan's reaction to being outside for the first time  I am seriously furious over this! I don't mess with his horses, except to give them water if they need it or if one is injured, etc! UGHHHHHH!!!!!

Anyways, on a good note I was able to get some nice pictures of him. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


Did I mention how ****ed off I am??
.
.
.
.
.
.

:evil:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## dbarabians

I like that foal.
KCtop I have decided that you get to name the foal. I am not good at naming horses I am not going to keep.
So in honor of you posting the first pictures of a horse of mine, you get to name him.
Reminder bubba is not an acceptable name for an Arabian. 
Something with Star or Black in his name would be very nice...just a suggestion of course.
Its 1230 am and I know where the foals are ....inside those mares still.... those ^%$$%es are %$%^^ and better %@!*^ing foal soon. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

EMS, gorgeous mom and baby! Don't worry, you'll be outta there soon.

DB, after you are done with your foal watch, wanna come over and do one here? You know, you love it so much :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Donald's Duck

That's what I'm going to call dba's foal.

Yup, Donald's Duck... hehehe


----------



## Kiara

:rofl: Go TG!


----------



## kctop72

EMS, they are even more gorgeous out in the sunshine!!! Still love that heart on his head

Dba, I'm not sure what to say to that but I think TG should get some of the credit here too, if it wasn't for her we all might not have met. Besides that, I'm not very good with baby names either so I think it should be a joint effort! Are you looking for a barn name or registered name or both? If so, what are momma and daddy's full names?


----------



## Cynical25

That colt is so cute, EMS! Time to evict your other two, dba! Kiara - what breed mare/foal are you waiting on? Anyone else still on foal watch?

Cash's first farrier visit is today. Can't wait for those loooong toes to be gone so I can start working him a little more.


----------



## kctop72

DH gave our 2 mares pedicures and front shoes! He's going to a ranch rodeo at our sister church in Corsicana on Saturday and my girl and I are going too but just to have some fun riding around! She needs to get out more, she's getting a little bar sour! Took her down the road with some of the other barn folks on Sunday and she danced all the way back! Then as we passed the barn, she's like hey, where you going???? She learned that patience is a good thing Me and one other lady had the same problem so they got to stand on the other side of the road and just look at the barn (waiting patiently) before they got to go back!


----------



## nuisance

I'll need help with registered name for mine. I'm horrible at names. 
Dam: Beckys Highlightcat Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse

Sire: Zans Hired Express Zans Hired Express Quarter Horse

I'll figure out a barn name after he/she's born. The name will come to me, in it's personality.... last barn name I have a horse, was Bugs! lol GD of Three Bars, had long ole ears, she looked like a rabbit (or mule) lol


----------



## Cynical25

Fun! Highlight Express, Express Highlight, Cat Express, Hired Cat, Express Cat For Hire, Hired For Highlights, Zans Highlight, Zans Cat.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, this is the fun part, playing with the names.....

Zans Playin with Highlights
Express Cats Faith
Becks Express
Cats Playin Parr
Bared Express Cat

I'm not very good but do like to try


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop the sires name is CF Midnight Star
the Dams is Blacklady Charabi. So everyone help her. She gets to choose
Texasgal i was going to allow you the next one since you brought these crazy bunch of texans together and ensuring that I have an avatar .
I thought about naming the next few after Texas Towns and cities.
Nocona Bandera, Lorena.....get the picture Texasgal NOT cartoon characters that wear sailor suits and live with mice. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Lets not forget, you already ruled out bubba too I was looking forward to that!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

If you name that foal bubba we might as well brand him with bred by ******** on his a&&. That ought to go over really well in the showring. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Black As Midnight
Blacklady's Star
Midnight Charabi
Midnight in Dallas
Mud On My Shorts


----------



## texasgal

Texas Towns, huh?

Muleshoe
Tomball
Cut and Shoot
Jud
Millsap
Ding Dong (yes it's a real town in Bell County)
Kermit
Turkey


and soooooooooo many more... hehe


----------



## Cynical25

Those may be worse than Bubba.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> Black As Midnight
> Blacklady's Star
> Midnight Charabi
> Midnight in Dallas
> *Mud On My Shorts*


Ding ding ding ding ... (and everyone in the office is wondering why I'm laughing so hard... )


----------



## dbarabians

I dont wear shorts I wear CALVINS. There is a difference.... I dont know what it is but when I think of something smart and quirky to reply back with you I will post it.
Only a yankee would call UNNERWARE shorts. I aint from Boston.....Shalom


----------



## texasgal

"Mud on My Calvin Klein Unnerware" is too many characters... duh!


----------



## nuisance

I like, Black Mud on my Calvin's! lol

great names. have to print them out to save for my decision!!


----------



## kctop72

lmbo, Love that last one Cy25! Oh and DBA, we can get a brand!!!!

ok, here's what I've though of so far, what y'all think?

Bandera's Black Star
Blacklady's Ranger
Nocona Star

I'm gonna have to think on this a little more. Using Black in a name is harder than I thought because most of them sound weird to me....


----------



## Cynical25

Nocona Star is lovely!


----------



## texasgal

Calvins R Now Black


----------



## texasgal

More Texas Towns:

Bacon
Noodle

Or (like Michael Jacksons kid)

Blanket


Hogeye
Frognot
Bigfoot (never good for an arab.)

Twitty
Hoot and Holler

And with that I will say:

Farewell .. as in Farewell, Tx..


----------



## Kayella

dbarabians said:


> If you name that foal bubba we might as well brand him with bred by ******** on his a&&. That ought to go over really well in the showring. Shalom



Awww now look. Bubba's pouting! You hurt his feelings!


----------



## texasgal

^^ Poor bubba .. don't listen to dba, honey ... he din't mean it.


----------



## nuisance

ROSCOE! lol

Lone Star at Midnight
Black Star at Midnight


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are absolutely hysterical, i love it!!!!! Here's a few more....

Midnight Star in Laredo
Black Pearl Star


----------



## Kayella

Poor Bubba. It isn't his fault he was raised by ********. :lol: His name is technically Lightning, but I started calling him Bubba one day and it just stuck.


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> *Black Pearl Star*


Sounds like a really good Texas Stout Beer!


----------



## Kayella

texasgal said:


> Sounds like a really good Texas Stout Beer!


Sounds more like The Black Pearl sailed by Captain Jack, who DBA doesn't know. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Black Pearl Star beer.
"Bring out your inner pirate"


----------



## Cynical25

Mmm, beer!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I am staying out of this one. I trust your judgement....I think.
Nocona Star I like... I really like.
Keep it up kctop. Texasgal I will let you name the next one. Your my oldest friend.... on this thread that is.
I know 2 other people your age so age wise your not the oldest....close though. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Lol....All the more reason, right! If we didn't tell him about Capt' Jack, he would have never known. But you know what black, star and Pearl (a Texas city) fit it perfectly

Besides that, black pearls are elegant and his color as of right now. 

We'll see, still need some more name suggestions and I'm still thinkin on it too.


----------



## Kayella

Charabi's Black Pearl?


----------



## Endiku

Anyone heard about this yet? At least 14 hurt in stabbing spree on Texas campus; suspect believed to be student - U.S. News It was actually at the college that I was at today. Scary stuff!


----------



## kctop72

^^Have not heard anything about it. Sure hop everyone is ok.

As for the Black Pearl reference, just wanted to clarify Capt Jack was an afterthought. Also never thought of the name sounding like a Texas beer I know DBA likes Nocona Star but what do y'all think of Star's Black Pearl?

I still see that gorgeous little thing running around the barn and he was exquisite so that's where pearl came in.


----------



## texasgal

Pearl..... is......a .......Texas ..... beer.


----------



## kctop72

Ok did not know that.....


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> Poor Bubba. It isn't his fault he was raised by ********. :lol: His name is technically Lightning, but I started calling him Bubba one day and it just stuck.


That's ok - I call my arab Merle as in Merle Haggard. And then I start singing and amazingly he doesn't run away.... LOL!


----------



## Kiara

Cynical, my mare is a TB so the baby will be half TB.

Endiku, glad you are ok and congrats on Kenzie's new home! You did so wonderful with her!

Love y'alls name suggestions. May ask for it when our foal is born. I'm bad with names


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Pics of my babies from today. I know it probably gets old but I love them!


----------



## fkcb1988

Nice looking horses EMS!! The colt is precious.

Yall crack me up so much!! I love reading this thread. I like seeing pictures of yall too so I can put a face with a...... name.

Nuisance I looked at all your trail riding pics and it made me long for it so much more. Looked like a fun day. I cant wait till I get to do it again.

On Easter we went out to the bar with my mom and helped her tend to Big Boy. I got a little horsey fix. The boys loved it especially my youngest. Hes a BIG helper and loved brushing and feeding. We always say that we think he will be the one big into horses and more serious while my oldest will be more causal with it. Who knows though. 

Oh and this weekend was my sons first baseball game ever and he did fantastic!!! He looked so handsome in his little uniform.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

*On Easter we went out to the bar with my mom and helped her tend to Big Boy.* 


Whoa...what kind of "bar" was this?!?! :lol:


----------



## fkcb1988

I had to share some pics! Here are my little turds!!!


----------



## fkcb1988

EmsTNWalkers said:


> *On Easter we went out to the bar with my mom and helped her tend to Big Boy.*
> 
> 
> Whoa...what kind of "bar" was this?!?! :lol:


 
OMG!!! Haha I so meant "BARN". We don't swing that way in my family. She tends to her own Big Boys. **** :rofl:


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> Ok did not know that.....


LOL .. who would? Unless you're an ex Texas beer nut ...... (don't know anyone like that around here)

Pearl beer ain't that popular!


----------



## Kiara

Ok, this is a little off topic, but do any off you can your own food? If so, how do you do it? Any tips?


----------



## dbarabians

i like the name black pearl and hopefully we will have fillies. Star has sired almost 70% fillies.
this is kctops call and I will allow her to make the final call. I keep my word. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday to me and goid morning to y'all!!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. 33 degrees, freezing rain, sleet. Gotta love Texas! 80 degrees yesterday! Horses got their pedicures yesterday, cold wind hit about 6 just after the ferrier left. started raining about 8ish, rained, thundered, lightening, all night. LOTS of water out there! getting alot over the water shed also! that's the best part! High's only suppose to be 49 today. Again, gotta love Texas! lol


----------



## texasgal

Geez .. they're saying we MIGHT get an inch of rain.. but a 25 degree temp drop is coming this afternoon...


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, I still like that word Shalom.....I don't know how you'd fit it into a horse name, but it is a really pretty word!

Kiara, I can my own food from the garden every year....you will need to find a CANNER PRESSURE COOKER and be ready to spend at the very least, about $100 for one that is large and has psi gauges and the ability to change the psi for different foods - you'll need several cases of pint and quart jars and you'll want a pot with the capacity to do at least 6-8 at a time in order to make it worth your while.

Jelly is the only thing I make that doesn't go thru the pressure cooker - veggies HAVE TO or you'll get sick. You can also cook meat in your pressure cooker when you aren't using it for canning - I haven't done that yet but I hear it is faster and tastier.

Get a book on canning - you can't randomly put water in a jar with stuff and then stick it in there - each veggie and such has a very strict recipe and time limit/etc to make it safe and you'll need a good book to give you that info for example, the two I use are:

Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving: Judi Kingry, Lauren Devine: 9780778801313: Amazon.com: Books

and

Amazon.com: Jarden Home Brands 21400 Ball Blue Book: No Author Noted: Kitchen & Dining

and then there is a little cheat sheet type book that comes with your canner/pressure cooker that helps, too.

Make sure you look for a CANNER/pressure cooker - not just a pressure cooker - like this: Presto 16-Quart Aluminum Kitchen Pressure Cooker Canner - Walmart.com it is similar to what I've got - altho one of these days I'd love to get once of those fancier ones but this will do for now!


----------



## clippityclop

UGH - yes I heard that too - supposed to start raining here around noon and then 40's tonight. I just brushed out the last of the winter coats off of my boys yesterday.......they are going to shiver just a bit I think!


----------



## Kiara

Thank you for all the information, Clippity! I read about boiling acidic foods instead of pressure canning. They said tomatoes are ok with that, but carrots are not... This will take some time, I see.

Yes, this morning I left the house at 73 degrees and arrived at school at 49 degrees :shock: I was brushing out my old dudes winter coat yesterday too. He won't be happy now... Texas weather...


----------



## Cynical25

Good canning info from Clippity! I haven't canned in ages, but I wish I had the storage space to do so. As it is, I'm still trying to determine where I can carve out some space for a home brew setup. I happen to be a huge beer fan. Much to my delight, small-scale breweries keep popping up in the DFW area!


----------



## Kayella

Don't diss the rain! I've heard rumors that the hay yield this year isn't going to be good because of how far behind we are on rain. We need to appreciate every drop that hits the soil LOL.

Lucky CC, I tried slicking Henny out yesterday. He would NOT let go of any more of his winter coat! He must know what's coming today. :lol:


----------



## Kiara

Love the rain! Not dissing it all! Just find it strange how temperamental Texas weather is. Where I'm from the weather is not quite as up and down.


----------



## Kayella

Lol you know what they say, "If you're in Texas and don't like the weather, wait five minutes." :lol:


----------



## nuisance

My friend in San Antonio said it was 72 this am about 8ish. when she left the house at 9:30 it was 58!


----------



## dbarabians

Who wants to live where the weather is predictable..... except of course in the summer.
No Texan is going to complain about the rain. That should be a hit country song. 
My 2 mares drop a foal today and I will let them know how disapointed I am. After catching up on my sleep of course. 
Shalom means peace I also like the word Kadima thats hebrew for forward. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Another one from the Rose Emporium .. once we figured out how to use the timer feature on his camera.. lol


----------



## Cynical25

Awww, great picture!


----------



## fkcb1988

Aww! Yall look great Texasgal!


----------



## texasgal

He hit the timer and then ran to get to me .. tripped over my legs .. fell down and scooted up behind me .. we were laughing so hard...

Fun Times..


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Happy hump day!

I just got to hog wrestle Percy to get a tylenol out of his mouth. I dropped one as I was getting me some out of the bottle, and of course piggy little scrap catcher was waiting right below me when he heard the bottle rattle, and he snatched it up before I could get it. I literally had to pick him up by his back legs and sling it out of his mouth. The little [email protected]#*!! I have since decided any medication dispensing shall be commenced over the garbage can or sink to avoid further piglet pill popping.

Pan is a week old today! Oh how time flies. 

We are supposed to have heavy storms tomorrow with 60 mph winds and possible hail. I will definitely be putting Dalilah and Pan in the stall tonight!

I love the pic TG, you look great in orange!

This pig is being so bad!! He's found a plastic easter egg and just destroyed that, now he's trying to rip open the bag of dog food.
Any one wanna have a pig roast?? LOL


----------



## Cynical25

I can't read about your mare without singing "De-li-lah" and feeling like I need to call in and dedicate a love song.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Well we got quite a bit of rain - won't have to water the plants for at least a couple three days. Glad the canning info helps. Can't wait for the dewberries to ripen - shouldn't be much longer!

The poor girls this weekend got spooked pretty good by the same stupid pig that chased us out not too long ago - this time they were riding horses down the trail, and the pig ran out TOWARDS them at the same place, too! The horses spooked, crow hopped and did a 180 but they got them settled down pretty quick. Same time of day - in the morning around 10 am. Hubby and I found waller spots in the creek and several of the lower trunks of the trees are torn up with tusk marks. I didn't think pigs had 'territories' - I thought they were wanderers. Anyway, this little piggy's days are numbered. He's picked a fight with someone who doesn't plan to lose.

On another note, two pot-bellied pigs (pets turned loose) have been terrorizing and destroying property out near my mom's house in an older part of town. They've been chasing small children and pets and have been getting in garbage and tearing up landscaping. People see them all the time and the PD and animal control keep trying to catch them but to no avail. They put out a bulletin to the neighborhood telling folks not to try to catch them since they can catch and transmit rabies. All of the mayhem they are causing isn't good, but the whole situation itself is pretty funny if you ask me! That's a new one in my book.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Cynical25 said:


> I can't read about your mare without singing "De-li-lah" and feeling like I need to call in and dedicate a love song.



OMG I know!! She's waiting for your request LOL


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> LOL! Well we got quite a bit of rain - won't have to water the plants for at least a couple three days. Glad the canning info helps. Can't wait for the dewberries to ripen - shouldn't be much longer!
> 
> The poor girls this weekend got spooked pretty good by the same stupid pig that chased us out not too long ago - this time they were riding horses down the trail, and the pig ran out TOWARDS them at the same place, too! The horses spooked, crow hopped and did a 180 but they got them settled down pretty quick. Same time of day - in the morning around 10 am. Hubby and I found waller spots in the creek and several of the lower trunks of the trees are torn up with tusk marks. I didn't think pigs had 'territories' - I thought they were wanderers. Anyway, this little piggy's days are numbered. He's picked a fight with someone who doesn't plan to lose.
> 
> On another note, two pot-bellied pigs (pets turned loose) have been terrorizing and destroying property out near my mom's house in an older part of town. They've been chasing small children and pets and have been getting in garbage and tearing up landscaping. People see them all the time and the PD and animal control keep trying to catch them but to no avail. They put out a bulletin to the neighborhood telling folks not to try to catch them since they can catch and transmit rabies. All of the mayhem they are causing isn't good, but the whole situation itself is pretty funny if you ask me! That's a new one in my book.




I would be happy to sight that piggy in with my 243  when I get down there in June. Then we can have a big pig roast...mmmmmm!!


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. just heard this Brad Paisley song and thought of dba .. don't know why??

When you see a deer you see Bambi
And I see antlers up on the wall
When you see a lake you think picnic
And I see a large mouth up under that log

You're probably thinking that you're going to change me
In some ways well maybe you might
Scrub me down, dress me up but no matter what
I'm still a guy

When you see a priceless French painting
I see a drunk, naked girl
You think that riding a wild bull sounds crazy
And I'd like to give it a whirl

Well love makes a man do some things he ain't proud of
And in a weak moment I might walk your sissy dog, hold your purse at the mall
But remember, I'm still a guy

I'll pour out my heart
Hold your hand in the car
Write a love song that makes you cry
Then turn right around knock some jerk to the ground
'Cause he copped a feel as you walked by

I can hear you now talking to your friends
Saying, "Yeah girls he's come a long way"
From dragging his knuckles and carrying a club
And building a fire in a cave

But when you say a backrub means only a backrub
Then you swat my hand when I try
Well, what can I say at the end of the day
Honey, I'm still a guy

These days there's dudes getting facials
Manicured, waxed and botoxed
With deep spray-on tans and creamy lotiony hands
You can't grip a tacklebox

With all of these men lining up to get neutered
It's hip now to be feminized
I don't highlight my hair
I've still got a pair
Yeah honey, I'm still a guy

Oh my eyebrows ain't plucked
There's a gun in my truck
Oh thank God, I'm still a guy 


________________

Love ya, Donald (Now I'm off to eat some crawfish!)


----------



## kctop72

That is too funny TG!!!!!

Ok, here's the name suggestions from everyone for DBA's colt. Gonna name that cute little guy today!!! So DBA, let me know which ones you like and I will pick from those. 
Black as Midnight
Blaklady's Star
Midnight Charabi
Midnight in Dallas
Banders's Black Star
Blacklady's Ranger
Nocona Star
Lone Star at Midnight
Black Star at Midnight
Midnight Star in Laredo
Black Pearl Star
Charabi's Black Pearl
Star's Black Pearl
Cactus Star
Prince of Stars
Rising Star
Star's Shiner Black


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Star's shiny black pearl


----------



## clippityclop

_'With all of these men lining up to get neutered'_

youngsters cover your eyes and ears:

LOL -I read an online poll the other day that stated middle aged women actually found men who had the 'v' to be more attractive and desirable when considering a long term relationship with them.

DUH!

LOL!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I like midnight charabi. Been on the short list since I bred his parents.
How did you know?
However it is your choice. Midnight is going to be used in most of stars foals names that I name myself.
In fact we are going to use the name midnight oasis arabians for arabian breeding and showing Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Pretty sure a pipe just broke in the wall of our bathroom. Waiting on the City to come turn the water off to our house. If you are the praying sort, we could use some right now. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Dba, Midnight Charabi was actually suggested by CY25


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Cynical25 said:


> Pretty sure a pipe just broke in the wall of our bathroom. Waiting on the City to come turn the water off to our house. If you are the praying sort, we could use some right now. Ugh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no!! I'm sorry, I sure hope it doesn't cause too much damage! Don't you have a main valve in the house where you can go ahead and turn off the water?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Or if you know where the meter is outside, take a wrench and shut it off!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

UGHHHH my a/c isn't working. It was 84 in my house today. Suckfest!


----------



## dbarabians

cynical even I know how to turn the water off at the meter.
Texasgal are you saying I am metro sexual or macho ?
I do have a gun in my car but no longer have a unibrow so i am confused.
By the way who is Brad Paisley? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

My guess is you are metro ... nothing wrong with that .. so is my husband! lol

Brad Paisley is one of my favorite country artists/writers. His lyrics crack me up ...

I like this song of his too .. if THIS isn't a country song .. I don't know what is:

You know every guy in here tonight 
Would like to take you home 
But I've got way more class than them 
Babe that ain't what I want

'Cause I'd like to see you Out in the moonlight 
I'd like to kiss you Way back in the sticks 
I'd like to walk you Through a field of wildflowers 
And I'd like to check you for ticks




Really? Bwa ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I have come to the conclusion that my computer hates me.


----------



## kctop72

Hey tbj, how's it going?


----------



## Cynical25

I adore Brad Paisley.
Water is turned off. Heat is also turned off since its gas and requires the water heater pilot to be on. Plumber comes at 2pm. Took day off work and am currently hanging out at a restaurant for food, running water, warmth and Wi-Fi with the fiancé.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> Hey tbj, how's it going?


Fairly well! Prom on saturday. haha and i have a 2 week horse show in Tyler coming up


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

Here's a few more pics of DBA's colt and one of his other prego mares....

I am terrible with this name thing!!! What do you think about Midnight Shiner for a name?

























And prego mare....


----------



## texasgal

What a little cutie! (the colt)

But dba .. you must tell Jesus (or Miguel) that it's inappropriate to wear THAT SHIRT when holding horses for pictures. Poor guys, they probably just don't understand ...............

*snort* ... running to hide!

gig'em


----------



## nuisance

I still have 6 wks to wait for my baby! DBA and KyMo may be waiting with me! lol 

Cyn hope you get the leak fixed, CHEAP, and it didn't do any/too much damage. 

DBA, purty baby! I'm jealous. I miss my Arabs. I grew up in S. Calif. That's all we had there. If the humane society would have had a broke Arab when I got Lil, I would have gotten one there. They had a bunch of half wild ones. I don't need another to train from the ground up!


----------



## texasgal

kc.. I like Midnight Shiner. .

It sounds like the result of a bar fight.... or a stout beer by Shiner... lol.

You could even slip Black in there: Midnight Black Shiner


----------



## dbarabians

That is me wearing that wonderful fashionable ensemble Texasgal. thankfully the pictures cannot show the fatique that face cannot hide.
Krystal is indeed getting close everyone. She is touchy around her tail head and getting loose back there. 
She also is getting very cranky and did not want me any where near her tail area. keep your fingers crossed everyone. I NEED A FULL NIGHTS SLEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shalom


----------



## outnabout

TBJ You want to see pictures of us the show and the prom dress 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

^^^ That is we want to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Boarding horses can be so stressful! I am out at the barn everyday. I pay one of the help there to feed in the a.m. when I am working. I know it doesn't happen sometimes. It seems like my horses hadn't been fed for the last three mornings so there was a big emotional discussion tonight about that. I chose to give her the benefit of the doubt and keep her on because I really like her and I know she really needs the money. For me it's the honesty issue. If you can't feed, just let me know and I'll get up early and go there do it myself. Someone left the water on all day and flooded part of my horses pasture and yesterday somebody messed with my mare's halter ... the lead rope was attached to the side ring. Oh and two days ago two Percherons got into my colt's grain and ate an entire half-bin (50 lbs) of Ultium Growth grain because somebody didn't close the gate correctly. Third time this has happened. Just keep telling myself that I love the covered arena and the quasi-manager trainer is an awesome go to person. Just a little too loosey goosey for me in the property management area (
So jealous of you all that hopefully don't know what I am talking about because you have your horses on your own property!
End of rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

i am very grateful that I do not have to pay to board my horses. also that they are in my Backyard. A rather large backyard at both places. Shalom


----------



## flytobecat

Horses get out and get into things. If it's happening more than once in awhile like your said then I would worry. Forgetting to feed a horse, I wouldn't tolerate. All you have to do is walk through once and make sure everybody is eating. Which you should be doing anyway in case a horse isn't feeling well & isn't eating.


----------



## dbarabians

outnabout it is not OK for someone to not do the job they are trusted and paid to do. If someone cannot do the job then find someone else who can.
I have been an employer or supervisor for most of my working life. one slip up can be ignored, 2 or 3 then you are seeing pattern developing.
With me you get 1 and 2 chances you will not ever get a third. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

dbarabians said:


> outnabout it is not OK for someone to not do the job they are trusted and paid to do. If someone cannot do the job then find someone else who can.
> I have been an employer or supervisor for most of my working life. one slip up can be ignored, 2 or 3 then you are seeing pattern developing.
> With me you get 1 and 2 chances you will not ever get a third. Shalom


Yes dba my thoughts exactly. I hope that she gets it after our discussion last nigbt. 
I really don't want to get up an hour earlier every day. There isn't anyone else to help out since it isn't a boarding barn as much as a training facility.
As for leaving gates unlatched it has happened 3 times and the manager is on top of it.


----------



## clippityclop

So sorry to hear that OUT - and Ultium isn't cheap feed either. UGH!


----------



## Kiara

Sorry to hear so many of y'all are having a bad time.

TG, why are you in a killing mood?

TBJ, no your computer just wants to be used for school purposes only :lol:

Clippity, you should turn that hog into your personal protection hog. It can get rid of trespassers for you without you getting into legal trouble! Perfect!

DB, hope you get a good nights sleep soon.

Out, sorry to hear about your barn trouble. Is there another one you could move to? Not saying you have to, but having some options inc ase it doesn't improve can't hurt.

I myself was feeling rather bad last night. Took a nap, but got better in the evening. Of course I still had my lesson :wink: and improved nicely. trying to get rid of some bad habits. Today the vet is coming. So hopefully I can get all my questions answered and my girl will be good for the vet. Luckily I am off today. I still have way too much to do for school. So I'll take my material out, because other people are also wanting the vet to do some things.

Hope everyone has a better day today!And no more broken pipes!


----------



## nuisance

Going to another benefit trail ride for the humane society tomorrow. This one is outside of Altus, OK. The girls of the Southwest Oklahoma Trail Riders have adopted several horses from the Humane Society of North Texas, so they are putting on a benefit ride to give them support from other Okies. It's looking like it will be a beautiful day for it! I'll be riding my friends horse again, mine is still to skinny, though she is MUCH better. I'm not comfortable taking her out for hard rides yet.


----------



## Cynical25

Have fun on your ride! Adorable foal, definitely worth the late night checks. I'd like to see a prom dress pic!

Water is temporarily capped off to that bath and we start demo Monday. Had been planning to renovate it next spring, so we just got bumped up a year. Too bad that years worth of $ savings isn't in my account yet, though.

Looks like a gorgeous weekend coming up all around TX. Hope everyone can be out enjoying it!


----------



## nuisance

Cyn hopefully ya'll can do the work yourself. It saves a ton. Luckily my DH and I both grew up in families that remodeled their own houses, so for the most part we can do everything ourselves. My dad has helped a bunch on things we weren't sure of.


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, I've got a pro plumber & pro electrician, and I can get help if we find bad wood. But I'll be the one putting up new sheetrock, tape/bed/texture, paint, and tile.


----------



## nuisance

That's great! it saves so much money! My husband doesn't like electricity, but my nephew is a Master Electrician, so if it's not something we can't do he can. We just need a plumber in the family now, for those other things we can't do! lol But, been married 31 yrs, have only had to call the plumber once!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Happy Friday peeps! I hope you all have fun and relaxing weekends - no wild hogs, busted water lines, foal watch, school work, or desire to kill any one!


----------



## Kiara

Aren't you lucky  

Good news, vet visit went well. She did so much better than I thought and he said she looks great! 

On bath remodeling: We did ours real cheap. Got some good deals. If you are close to IKEA, they have an as-is section, where we have gotten things 50% off, just because they were old display or returned from someone that changed their mind. Go during the week though.


----------



## kctop72

Most definitely an awesome Friday! 

Hdy CC, dh has offered hog excavation and/or extermination if your interest???

Hope everyone has a great weekend, it's gonna be gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kctop72 said:


> Most definitely an awesome Friday!
> 
> Hdy CC, dh has offered hog excavation and/or extermination if your interest???
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend, it's gonna be gorgeous!!!



Haha I offered to take care of that hog too, but it will have to wait until I get there in June! I don't know if she wan't to put up with 2 more months of terror LOL


----------



## Kayella

Happy Friday everyone! Sounds like this week has not gone well for some of us. I ordered some jewelry on FB and when I opened the package last night, one of the necklaces was broken! Gonna have to fix that tonight. I'm taking professional pictures with Henny this weekend to celebrate his birthday! Super excited about that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Whew. Glad everybody is resolving their issues now! Hmmm... lots of opportunities for more pics this weekend, too!
My "help" at the barn had a medical procedure done today and I have a rehearsal dinner to get to tonight, so I zipped out to feed my two on my midday break (I have two class periods off, one right after anohter). I scarfed down a burger & soda on the way out there, and after being out in that gorgeous sunshine, I feel I am now ready for a nap, especially knowing that it will be a long night! Just need to give tests in two more classes, and then rat race part II is on! There goes the bell


----------



## texasgal

Oh myyyyy ... now my friends at the feedstore are calling ME because they have new chicks in .. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarhhhhhg.

Well, I AM giving all my banties to my bff .. so I COULD use a couple more ......


----------



## Kayella

OnA, the morning/noon Sun always makes me sleepy, too! I've refrained myself from plopping down right then and there to Sun bathe. Lord knows I'd burn to a crisp in minutes! :lol:

TG, you can never have too many chickens :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Oh myyyyy ... now my friends at the feedstore are calling ME because they have new chicks in .. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaarhhhhhg.
> 
> Well, I AM giving all my banties to my bff .. so I COULD use a couple more ......



Better go ahead and get you some while the gettin's good!


----------



## texasgal

I need some more colored egg layers.. I've only got two laying green eggs ... so maybe a handful of EEs...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> I need some more colored egg layers.. I've only got two laying green eggs ... so maybe a handful of EEs...


Get you some black copper marans to add to the mix too! Have you seen their eggs? A lovely chocolate color, and delicious! Imagine that added to your basket.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Black copper marans


----------



## texasgal

They are on my list .. Although I like the cuckoo marans better .. their eggs aren't quite as dark.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well I think you might as well go ahead and have both! And then send me pictures of all your colorful eggs in a pretty basket. Maybe even take them to that fancy rose garden for pics. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. I do need to build up some variety in my eggs... The two girls that lay green eggs are getting older and will soon stop laying.










I also don't have a white egg layer .. so should get a couple exchequered leghorns or something.. lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My ideal egg basket


----------



## texasgal

Yeah .. I lost my blue blue egg layer .. the other one that lays green lays a pastel green .. not pictured.

That was always my goal to have pretty eggs to pick up everyday ... They are a big hit at our workplaces too .. we can't keep enough.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I like how in the picture they have all the boring cream colored ones shoved underneath lol


----------



## Kayella

Guys y'all are making me want chickens! Im adding that to the list for when we get some land. Goats, chickens, and turkeys. Have y'all ever raised your own turkeys? I did for FFA on expensive show feed and they dressed to be at least 35 pounds! We had to cut them in half to fit in the oven/freezer. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

That is one gorgeous basket of eggs!


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> Guys y'all are making me want chickens! Im adding that to the list for when we get some land. Goats, chickens, and turkeys. Have y'all ever raised your own turkeys? I did for FFA on expensive show feed and they dressed to be at least 35 pounds! We had to cut them in half to fit in the oven/freezer. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I want to do a turkey for Thanksgiving/Christmas... on my list.


----------



## nuisance

Rode Lil for a little this afternoon. She's already buddy sour ***rolling eyes*** she's not even out of the pasture, and she's wanting her friends. 
Got a pic of her all tacked up. After the last rain we actually have water in our tank! :shock::lol: lol And little Ms Preggo, Cat, not due until 5/27, is starting to bag up, not alot, but noticable.


----------



## nuisance

They use to be tucked up in there nice and tight! lol


----------



## texasgal

She's startin' to let the girls peak out a bit!


----------



## Kayella

Show them to me~.... Show them to me~...

Anyone else a fan of Rodney Carrington? :wink:


----------



## Kiara

Our BM just had 14 baby turkeys hatch :shock: So that will be interesting. 

The vet did tell me that my girl will probably foal at 2am :lol: Told my parents. they think foal watch is crazy :wink:


----------



## clippityclop

Thanks for the offer of hog extermination! I will let you know on that one - I want to get first shot at the ****** myself and maybe I'll get lucky.

Two of my McMurray chicks are cuckoo maran hens. The first time I saw those dark eggs at a friend's house, I knew I just had to have some next time I needed more chicks.

This weekend these guys/gals will get to move from the horse trailer to the 'teenager' pen where they will stay until they get to be the size of the others then they'll get to join the existing flock, and the white leghorns will remain to be fattened for a couple more weeks then processed. My trailer is disgusting - it is TIME.

First two pics are the McMurray Hatchery shipment I got mid February (I tried to get all the breeds in)...the last pic is the 'mystery chick' they included in my order. I think it must be some sort of Brahma breed since it doesn't look like any of the Cochin breeds?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I love that polish!! Ok, I have to share - When I was in FFA in high school, I had some crazy mixed breed chicken that was so ugly. It had the polish pop knot, the fugliest flappy thingy (I can't remember what it's called) and it's feathers looked like a homeless man in winter attire. I took it to the state fair and entered it in the "ugliest chicken contest", and won! I was so proud of my ugly chicken. I wish I had pictures of it. I can't even remember what ever ended up happening to it.


----------



## Kayella

Okay guys, cuteness overload! I raised bunnies for FFA as well. New Zealands and Californians for meat pens, and french lops, a flemish giant, and a mini rex for breed rabbits. I entered my french lop, Mr. French and my flemish giant, Dolly, in the costume contest at the Houston Livestock Show. I ended up getting 2nd place with my little Hamburglar! I'm surprised Beach Bunny Babe didn't make it, though :lol: And yes, that is a child's bathing suit on Dolly. She was named after Dolly Parton due to her giant dewlap.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG how cute! I have to tell you, I have that same fabric with the peace signs, I used it in my daughter's quilt I made, and I also bought that little purse(I think it came in a 3 pack) for my kids! How funny! Bunnies are so cute, I wish I wasn't deathly allergic to them


----------



## Kayella

Haha, thank you! I think I still have that fabric, too! We literally threw those costumes together the night before. I was even wearing a shirt that said, "Would you like Mr. French fries with that?" :lol: I miss that bunny. He was a big ol' lovebug. Sadly, he died a little under a year after those pics were taken. He was an older bunny, around 6-7 and that's pretty much their lifespan.

Maybe you could get a Rex or Mini Rex? They lack the guard hairs that all other rabbits have and I'm not sure if that would help with allergies? They are SUPER soft, softer than velvet. I gave my mini rex Mickie to my fellow FFA friend's little sister and they're best friends.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awww I'm sorry to hear that  I had a bunny when I was in FFA in HS also, I can't remember what she was though. She was big and black and white. She had babies and they were the cutest things I ever saw! You did great with those costumes, very creative especially for less than a day's worth of planning! I don't know if a rex would be any different, I wonder..


----------



## Kayella

Baby bunnies are the cutest! I always just want to snuggle them to bits.


----------



## texasgal

I need a NZR .... know anybody kay?


----------



## kctop72

We're headed to a ranch rodeo in Corsicana today! Taking my mare to get some more saddle time in away from our barn. Hoping for a great day


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ooooh sounds like fun Kc! Hope you have a good time!


----------



## Kayella

The only New Zealand breeder I knew went out of business due to finances. Around here everyone pretty much raised Calis. She had some nice reds and blacks, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

bless you kayella. I was wondering what a NZR was. I thought New Zealand.
Texasgal keeps referring to people and things I have no clue about.
Brad Paisley, Captain Jack, NZR, and a few other things.
i feel so lost at times i dont know whether to scratch my watch or wind my butt.
Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Lol DBA if it helps you feel better, I was a little lost at first, too. But, I was half asleep. :wink:


----------



## fkcb1988

Hey Texas Peeps! 

Around last summer my mother-in-law's friend had separated from her husband and wasn't going to be able to keep her horse. She knows that I have grown up around horses and have knowledge, experience and that I would be a good home for him and so she gave me first debs on her horse. I was just about to go and take a look at him when my MIL said that her friend had gotten back together with her husband so she was keeping the horse. Ok, no biggy. Glad they were able to get back together.

Fast forward to this morning..... My MIL called my husband to tell him that her friend and the husband have separated and are for sure getting a divorce  She is now looking once again to find her horse a new home. She was trying to get a hold of my MIL but was unable to so her neighbors said they would take the horse. She finally got a hold of my MIL but it was a little too late cause now the neighbors have first choice if they wanted but the friend isn't to sure about the horse going with them. They aren't really in the position to be ridding now due to surgeries and they made a comment about if they cant afford the horse cause of their finances right now, they will just give it back to my MIL ( The horse has been moved to my MIL since the divorcing couple are selling their place. They live 1/4 mile down the road.)

Soooooooooo My POINT......finally. We are going to look at him tomorrow at my in-laws place. If the neighbors opt out or the friend says no, we get him IF we like him. If the neighbors do take him they want me to ride him to keep him in riding shape. Everything is kind of complicated right now. My heads spinning a little. Im a thinker and planner and I like straight forward YES and NOs. 

TO BE CONTINUED.......


----------



## kctop72

Just have to say it's been a gorgeous day to be outside riding horses. Dh ended up riding my mare in the rodeo and the preachers son rode dh's mare. They all did fabulous!!!!!! I rode my mare in between events, I was so proud of her. We are almost ready for the sorting pens


----------



## Sharpie

There's a first time for everything, they say. Including my first concussion! 

Jayne has never bucked under saddle in the two years I've been riding him (nearly daily)- not even offered or seemed to thing about it. Once he made a threat to kick a horse that was riding up his butt, that's the worst. Until today anyhow! Cantering across the pasture goes from canter, then he bolts forward a stride and starts bucking like his life depends on it. I'm off over his shoulder on the first one, land on my head, bust my helmet and out cold. He continues bucking like a bronc according to my friends riding with us. Full head down, heels to the sky bucking all the way to the gate and then more bucking in the round-pen where they put him after they catch him.

Quick ride to the ER that I don't really remember, a CT scan, and a hell of a headache later and I'm fine. Gonna have to really check out the horse tomorrow though- for a horse who just doesn't buck to pull something like that I have got to wonder if he was the stereotypical 'musta been stung' or something else. Can't imagine he's all of the sudden pull that for no reason. But dang, even with the hydrocodone my head still hurts.


----------



## kctop72

Glad you're ok Sharpie!


----------



## Cynical25

Ouch, but what excitement, Sharpie!
I know nothing about chickens but I'm enjoying the pics!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes, Sharpie! Glad you're ok!

Sounds like you had a fun day kctop, woot woot!

fkcb - I hope the horse works out for you, if you really want it to. Hopefully it doesn't go to the neighbors who aren't properly able to care for it.

db - How are the greedy baby hoarders?


----------



## fkcb1988

Dang Sharpie! Glad your ok. Hope your head starts feeling better.

Thanks Ems  I really want a horse but I don't want to force something that isn't meant to be. If they don't and we don't then my mom might. Her horse Big Boy just turned 28 in March I believe, so shes needing another baby. Im in physical pain not having a horse. A piece of me feels missing. (I know that's dramatic but that's how it feels LOL)


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fkcb1988 said:


> Dang Sharpie! Glad your ok. Hope your head starts feeling better.
> 
> Thanks Ems  I really want a horse but I don't want to force something that isn't meant to be. If they don't and we don't then my mom might. Her horse Big Boy just turned 28 in March I believe, so shes needing another baby. Im in physical pain not having a horse. A piece of me feels missing. (I know that's dramatic but that's how it feels LOL)


I think that's a great perspective and mindset to go into it with. It will all work out how it should. 

I know what you mean about feeling empty without a horse. I didn't have any for a couple years after my mare passed. Then, I got another mare, and a gelding, a colt, and now have a new foal.....LOL

Hey when I get there in June you will just have too come over and ride mine with me then if you don't get it!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Sunday morning everyone!!! 

Hope it all works out for you fkcb.


----------



## clippityclop

HOly cow Sharpie! SO glad you are ok - that happened so quick!

Those bunny pics are so cute! I love them. My Dutch Belted is a spring 05 bunny - so she is nearing the end of her lifespan. Just recently over the past few months she no longer can jump onto the couch from the floor to nap with us while we watch TV at night and she takes lots of naps nowadays. ;-(

My hubby was sponsoring a thing out of town Fri thru Saturday for work, so I dropped the girls off with grandma first thing Saturday morning, packed a cooler and drove until land met water. Sitting on the beach by myself watching the waves and the pelicans was sooooooooo relaxing. I walked and walked for about an hour and then finally hopped in the truck and drove around town looking at the new shops and finding new restaurants that I could come back to and investigate when I had more time. 

No signs of hurricanes - Galveston has really put itself back together. WOW the traffic in front of Pleasure Pier. That is crazy! And parking was wild, too. By 1pm on Saturday afternoon, that entire beachfront was hopping with people and tourists and all of the streets up and down the city blocks along the seawall were lined with cars. Stay away from the beach on Saturdays - unless you get a hotel for the weekend where you can park your car and just walk everywhere b/c you certainly can't drive. 

HOWEVER - motorcycles were everywhere. Now that looks like fun. Only problems is, I don't think I'd survive 290, 610 and I45 on a motorcycle just to get to the beach - just the other day we rode the bike to Joe's just of off I45 and Ritchey (sp?) and that little jog on the interstate worried me something awful. It's like having too many eggs in one basket - I don't want to orphan my children! Will I do it again? of course.


----------



## dbarabians

NO FOALS YET!! + NOT MUCH SLEEP= a very tired grumpy old man.
Sharpie I have a mare that can decide to play bronco sometimes when she is feeling extra frisky. Or you shift in the saddle too much.
Last time I got bucked off the saddle horn connected with the very sensitive area we men have and the rest is history.
I didnt have to go to the emergency room but like all men this happens to for a few minutes I thought death would be a merciful end.
Take care everyone and wish very hard for these mares to understand they are not storage bins and those foals need excercise. Shalom


----------



## fkcb1988

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I think that's a great perspective and mindset to go into it with. It will all work out how it should.
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling empty without a horse. I didn't have any for a couple years after my mare passed. Then, I got another mare, and a gelding, a colt, and now have a new foal.....LOL
> 
> Hey when I get there in June you will just have too come over and ride mine with me then if you don't get it!


 
Yeah I haven't had a horse since mine died in 2005. He was my everything. One of the hardest days of my life! I had had him since I was 7 and he was "18 yrs old" aka 29/30 lol.

Thanks for the invite. And if I do get him we can ride together


----------



## kctop72

Dba, I cant imagine that black mare lasting nuch longer, she is HUGE! My favorite name for your colt so far is Stars Black Magic


----------



## Kayella

CC where do you live? Next time you go down to Galveston, walk the strand and you will find so many awesome shops. For my birthday last year, my friends and I got a hotel room near the sea wall and spent the weekend at the beach and walking the strand. Soooo much fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Sharpie so glad you are ok! Thank goodness you were wearing a helmet. Makes me feel guilty for not wearing one.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

fkcb1988 said:


> Yeah I haven't had a horse since mine died in 2005. He was my everything. One of the hardest days of my life! I had had him since I was 7 and he was "18 yrs old" aka 29/30 lol.
> 
> Thanks for the invite. And if I do get him we can ride together



Awww  I can't imagine! Well, maybe you will have another horse now 

And yes, you will have to show me the trails!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I like Star's Black Magic also. Then his barn name can be Wizard lol!


----------



## dbarabians

I have no idea what a "barn" name is or how it is different from a "show" name and or registered name. We use a name from the registered name.
Black Lady Charabi is Lady, Desert Dancer is Dancer.
Or we use the name the previous owners used. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Stars Black Magic is nice!
Planted Rosemary, mint, basil, tomato, jalapeno, azaleas & hostas. Then bathed my horse. Now I want a nap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Dancer is dripping milk from her very full bag. We might have a foal within a day or two. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

That's the Sorrell one right? I would have mever thought after seeing them on Friday that she would foal before Krystal. Are you sure there is not twins in there??????


----------



## dbarabians

Yes kctop the mare with the flaxen mane and tail. Krystals bag is just as full and waxed over so it may be a tie. Hopefully they will foal the same night and I can get some sleep. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you that they foal tonight!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yay db! I hope they both evict those babies soon and everything goes well. I hope we don't have to wait until they're yearlings to see any pics of them :wink:
You have beautiful horses. The first horse I ever rode was an Arabian mare named sugar. I knew from that moment horses were the coolest thing since sliced bread!


----------



## texasgal

What's baby daddy's name ? and the two mares .. I want to work on my name possibilities .....


----------



## nuisance

Good day. Nice ride yesterday here is the link to my album, if you care to see. HSNT Benefit Ride April 13, 2013 | Facebook

28 riders. Raised $1600 for Humane society of North Texas. Had a raffle for a home made king size quilt that was beautiful. I wish I had a pic of it to show. Didn't think about it until too late. Next weekend is the Weldon Taylor ride in Decatur. it's an all weekend ride. then the next weekend, I get to stay home and rest! lol


----------



## kctop72

In honor of TG.....look what I found in our lounge at our barn!










The barn owner has a large collection of beer bottles and cans. Some of them still have beer in them!


----------



## dbarabians

*We have 2 new foals*

kctop when can you come over and take pictures? both mares foaled this evening from 10-11. I can confirm one bay filly with a very nice dish and at least one white foot.
the other is going to be black and looks like it may be taller than the other two. You can tell he is an arabian too no question about it. this one has a star. The bay filly is a deep blood red and black mane I hope this one is a rabicano like its sisters. You ought to see the blaze she is going to be a stunning horse.
I left because both mares foaled about 20 feet apart in the pasture and the foals wanted to follow me. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo!!!!!!!! I can be there tomorrow after work


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I have an appoinment after 6 tomorrow so let me know when you can all day wednesday or most of thursday is open. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I work fron home mondays and Thursdays so i could be there around 4:30. Wednesday would have to be after i get home around 5:30 but i have to be at church by 7.

Oh and congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

I need to leave here by 5-530 so call me if that is not good.
It is up to you to decide you are the one doing me a favour. I am at your mercy. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Ok I will call and let you know tomorrow, dh may want to come with me, he's a big ol softie.


----------



## Kiara

Congrats, DB!!! Can't wait to see pics.

So, I know you want to come and do foal watch for my mare, now, right? :lol:


----------



## texasgal

I need baby daddy and baby momma's names...


----------



## texasgal

So, I answered a CL ad yesterday for hay. It was 5.00 a bale, in the barn.. last years last cut. she was cleaning the barn out to prepare for this year.

We picked up 20 bales. Nice big bales.. pretty coastal/jiggs.

She was really sweet and told us she would call us when the bale their first cut this year. Last year it was 4.50 in the field. 

Heck yeah! I think I found a little gem ...... Gunner was in hay-pig heaven last night!


----------



## Kiara

Wow! Do they have any round bales? Not that I could get any from them, but curious to see what they charge.


----------



## texasgal

I didnt' see any rounds .. nor did she mention it. We are going to buy some rounds too... when we get all three horses out here.

I almost hate to bring the other two home.. they are on GREAT pasture right now and FAT AND SHINEY ...

We'll have to feed hay when we bring them here, as we don't have grass..


----------



## Kiara

We are lucky, our BO fertilized the field and with the rain we got grass is springing up all over the place. He takes great care of the grass here, which is great. We do have hay though so the field doesn't get too taxed. Plus there is a max number of horses per field to ensure it doesn't get grazed down. Driving around the area though I rarely see fields with grass. Most are dirt lots.


----------



## texasgal

I love the pasture my horses are in right now ... it's got patches of clover .. and now it's littered with little pink buttercups all over it... so pretty.


----------



## nuisance

One of my co-workers, brother in law, has a wheat field that didn't make heads, he's cutting it for hay. $4 a bale! I'm getting 20 bales. She said they are not the big bales, but $4 is still a pretty good price!


----------



## Kayella

Ohhh TG is she close to me? I need to find a hay supplier when first cut comes around. The people at the barn buy from someone around Eagle Lake. Great hay, but it's $6 a bale. I'm hoping to find it cheaper.


----------



## texasgal

Kay, she's between Tomball and Magnolia.. the difference between 4 and 6 may not be enough for you to make the drive. Aren't you on the East side of houston?


----------



## Kayella

I'm in Pasadena, right south of Houston, so that may only be about an hour's drive. I'm in the city pretty much, so I have to drive at least an hour any time I need hay to get out in the fields.


----------



## mtndrmr

Anybody know of hay available up in n.e. TX - had been buying from a guy but the last two purchases had a lot of weeds, pine cones, branches and whatnot in them. My mare just won't eat it and my pasture hasn't done much except grow weeds. Am not happy since he charges $7 bale and says it's horse hay. Was good until the last two times. Then bought a big roll and that was a bit better but still a lot of waste. I have the roll inside and feed off of it so I can check for mold/weeds/ugi's (unidentified growing objects) Any ideas?


----------



## Cynical25

Woohoo for two more foals! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## fkcb1988

Congratulations DB!! Cant wait to see the pics of them.


----------



## fkcb1988

We went out to the in-laws and took a look at the horse yesterday and did some fishing. It was fun!

I liked how the horse interacted with my boys as well as myself and husband. He listens pretty well but is on the pushy side. He liked my hair and kept stinking his nose in it and nibbled it a bit. Im not sure how tall he is but his withers came up to m eye level/forehead and Im 5'5 1/2. He's a good looking guy. I tried not to like him though.

Found out the other people are taking him on a trial run I guess which wasn't conveyed to me till after we checked him out or I would have never went to look at him. They ended up coming and getting him in the evening. They said multiple times how if it don't work out or cant afford him they'll bring him back etc. I'm definitely not holding my breathe. But whatever I got a horsey fix and had fun messing with him :wink:

Heres some pics


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. I read back and found the name of the stallion and the two mares.

dba .. I'm working on names.. my favorite thing! Whooot!

One of them is a bay filly ... do we know what the other one is?


----------



## kctop72

TG, I think he said the other was a black colt with one white stocking and a star. Although he has not confirmed that since the sun came up. In fact maybe he's trying to catch up on his sleep


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

MY COMPUTER HATES ME!!! I get like none of yalls notifications anymore!


----------



## texasgal

I saw black with the star and white foot .. didn't see colt. You're right though, we should wait until he sees them in the daylight. You're headed over there this afternoon, right?


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> MY COMPUTER HATES ME!!! I get like none of yalls notifications anymore!


Your computer doesn't HATE you! lol

You know we are the most talkative thread on the forum.. so you should just automatically check this thread every day .. even several times a day!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Heres photos from my lesson on Saturday  OH! GOOD NEWS ON THE HORSE SHOPPING FRONT! We are going up to Missouri on May 30 to bring down a 10yo Hanoverian black mare with 1 white sock and a white star named Ella, she currently jumps High Adult Jumpers and Low JR/AO and is 16.2hh. We are doing a summer lease on her to see if we want to buy. Im really excited to get on her


----------



## texasgal

Woo Hooo ... you go girl!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Enamorada, Jumper for Sale

Heres Ella's link if yall wanna look at her. BUT NOBODY GETS TO EMAIL THE OWNER... I HAVE DIBBS! Hahahhaha ;D


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she's pretty!


----------



## kctop72

Tbj, your computer does not hate you. I was not getting notifications for a while either then all of the sudden it started working again! Congrats in your horse lease

TG, I'm going to try to get there before he has to leave today.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she's pretty!


She looks JUST like my twins horse except he has a lip marking instead of a star and that little front sock on her is on his back leg... i mean... they are almost identical. hahahha which i find hilarious since.. we are twins.. then our horses would be almost identical too. hahhaha


----------



## texasgal

Cool ... I'm writing down name idea for colts and fillies by either, or... lol.

I think I'll just list them all once we know for sure and then everyone can have their input.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

It does hate me. My computer and I have never... EVER been friends. hahaha you would have to know me to know how horrible i am with technology. I truly believe some times that God is just constantly testing my patience by making EVERYTHING in this day and age electronic when HE KNOWS how horrible i am with it. hahhaa im like that lil ol grandma that is so shocked when she figures out how to change a color on her screen... -_- hahahha


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! 

Congrats on the foals dba! Can't wait to see them.

Holy hay prices ya'll! I can get bales of excellent quality hay for $3 a piece and nice clean dry round rolls for $20-$25 here in TN. Well that just sucks to know.

TBJ - beautiful horse and nice jumps! I love to jump things on the trails, I've never done "real" jumping but it looks fun.

FKBC - sorry to hear they are taking the horse instead  Who knows though....maybe they will end up not being able to keep him and you will get him. My offer still stands though, I have a gelding and a mare plus another gelding if you ever want to come ride. Although, they are all TN Walking horses so you will surely be spoiled on riding gaited! LOL


I am becoming massively stressed about moving guys. :-( DH just had to dump a ton of money into his truck and it is still having issues. The money we had to spend on it (over 3K so far) was the money we had set aside to buy another horse trailer to be able to move the horses from TN to TX. The trailer we have is so old and crappy (we call it the big brown turd) there's no way it could make that trip, not to mention I need enough space for my mare and foal plus the others. So basically enough room for 6. I am literally about to cry because I don't know what we're going to do. We don't have the money now to buy a new trailer, and we can't postpone moving again because DH is starting school plus we have already paid the deposit on our house, and they have been so awesome and are holding it for us until June when we have to make the first month payment. This just sucks, I mean totally and completely sucks


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Just hang in there girl. Itll all be alright. God always has a plan, even if it doesnt fit in with ours. <3 ill be prayin.


----------



## kctop72

I comple completely agree with tbj on your situation ems, God will provide


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys. I'm trying not to let it overwhelm me, but it's a pretty big deal ya know. It's not like we are just moving across town and can make do with it or make multiple trips. This is very precious cargo, especially Panzer being just 2 months old when we move.

Anyways, I'm not trying to have a pity party or complain. I'm just so stressed out


----------



## texasgal

Start cleanin out the garage.. have a huge sale .. anything you can't live without ...

Try not to stress .. keep the faith .. it'll be a story you can tell your grandkids some day!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Start cleanin out the garage.. have a huge sale .. anything you can't live without ...
> 
> Try not to stress .. keep the faith .. it'll be a story you can tell your grandkids some day!



In that case, I do have 3 obnoxious kids........LOL j/k! My kids are actually pretty darn good kids, for being kids and all. I'll see if we can scrounge up anything more to sell off. We did that a few months ago and that's where we got a good portion of our moving money from. Not to mention it's less crap to have to haul almost 1,000 miles. I'm going to keep checking CL and hope we come across something that will work for us. I don't give a rats pituty if it's ugly or whatever, just as long as it is safe and solid and can fit everyone I'm good! I'm thinking at least a 24 ft gooseneck will do. 

Hmmm...I wonder what it would cost to rent one? DH will be down in TX before us, as he has to be there May 22nd and my kids won't be out of school until May 31st, so we are planning to move the first weekend in June. So, he is going to come back up to move us down. Do you guys know of any places there that will rent trailers?? Just a thought. I'm trying to get this all figured out, I'm such a plans person and not having one kills me.


----------



## texasgal

Boy, it would be great if they rented trailers like they do cars.. rent here - return there... hmmmmm


----------



## dbarabians

Today started very early for me I was at the VA Hopital at 7 am for a team meeting for the veteran that attemped suicide a couple of months ago.
Had to see a few veterans to comply with my contract and get paid also> LOL
Both foals are fillies just what I wanted a bay rabicano that is almost as red as her dam a dark chestnut, and a black filly with a star a white foot and a stocking. then I took a nap checked again and took another nap before I have to leave for other contractual obligations. But. hey that job his funding these horses so I wont complain.
Texxasgal you get to name whatever one you like. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Both fillies!! Yay! If I name her .. I have to come play with her .. it's just how I roll!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow that's awesome db! Glad you got what you were hoping for, I'm sure they are both just darling. Can't wait to see pics and the name suggestions.


----------



## nuisance

She is gorgeous!! good luck. Ya'll will be the Queens of the show!


----------



## texasgal

Who loves Jason Aldean?? (I know, I know, dba .. you don't know who he is)
-----------------
You boys ever met a real country girl? 
Talkin, true blue, out in the woods, down home, country girl

She's a hot little number in her pick-up truck 
Daddy's sweet money done jacked it up 

She's a party-all-nighter from South Carolina, 
a bad mamajama from down in Alabama 

She's a raging cajun, 
a lunatic from Brunswick, 
juicy Georgia peach With 
a thick southern drawl, 
sexy swingin' walk, 
brother she's all 
Country, 

from her cowboy boots 
to her down home roots 
She's country, 

from the songs she plays 
to the prayers she prays, 
That's the way she was born and raised, 
she ain't afraid to stay, 
country 
Brother she's country

A hell raisin sugar when the sun goes down, 
mama taught her how to rip up a town 

Honey dripping honey from a hollar in Kentucky, 
getcha flippin kinda trippie like a Mississippi hippie, 

She's a Kansas princess, 
crazy mother trucker, 
undercover lover 

Thick southern drawl, 
sexy swingin' walk, 
Brother she's all 
Country 

She's all about the country 
From the backwoods she's a homegrown, 
down to the bone, she's country


----------



## nuisance

Congrats your your new fillies DBA!


----------



## outnabout

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Enamorada, Jumper for Sale
> 
> Heres Ella's link if yall wanna look at her. BUT NOBODY GETS TO EMAIL THE OWNER... I HAVE DIBBS! Hahahhaha ;D


She's gorgeous. She just might be the one for you!


----------



## Kiara

Well, got some pics of my mare. She of course didn't like standing still for a photo. Still has a little bit of a fuzz on her midsection, so it's not as shiny as the rest of her.


----------



## kctop72

Ok, here's the cuteness overload!!!! The black mare and filly were very nervous and shy today (they hid behind the barn after ths first pic) but I will try to get some more soon.








And heres the sorrell and her bay filly
























Ain't she dishy!!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

kctop72 said:


> Ok, here's the cuteness overload!!!! The black mare and filly were very nervous and shy today (they hid behind the barn after ths first pic) but I will try to get some more soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres the sorrell and her bay filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't she dishy!!!!!!



AAAAWWWWWWW good job!!! They are beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Cute filly's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

AWWWWWWW!!! They are too cute!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Look at those sweet spring babies!:clap:


----------



## nuisance

Beautiful! Makes me more impatient for mine! Congrats again DBA!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Maybe if i buy Ella i can use her as a broodmare after she retires! Hahaha im jealous of all the babies!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday! Got rid of two unwanted roosters and moved the teenager chickens to their new enclosure - their light attracts bugs at night and it is hilarious! So today I am going to tackle the awesome job of turning the chicken brooding area back into a usable horse trailer again. Where is Mike Rowe when you need him?


----------



## texasgal

dba .. I'm so glad your girls were kind to you and foaled relatively early and together! Catch up on your sleep .. they are precious!

kctop .. thanks for the pics! (although I'm totally jealous that you got to meet dba before me .. AND play with the babies)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

clippityclop said:


> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday! Got rid of two unwanted roosters and moved the teenager chickens to their new enclosure


You gave them to.... "the beast" didnt you :hide:


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday! Got rid of two unwanted roosters and moved the teenager chickens to their new enclosure - their light attracts bugs at night and it is hilarious! So today I am going to tackle the awesome job of turning the chicken brooding area back into a usable horse trailer again. *Where is Mike Rowe when you need him?*


Oh no you DIN'T .... it's against the rules to say that name and not post a picture .. just sayin'


----------



## Kiara

Well, DB, my dad just has the most genius idea that would have helped you sleep more. He said instead of doing foal watch (he was talking for my mare) I should just have a drone or the helicopter my husband got for Christmas follow her around with a video feed so we just have to look at our computer. The visual of a drone following my horse around is just pretty hilarious. 

This would especially be handy since yesterday we filled her stall with straw (had sand so far) to make it better for foaling, so now we know -per Murphy's law - she will not foal in there :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

TED NUGENT


----------



## kctop72

TG, I just got lucky for once!!!! I know you and DBA will meet one day, hopefully soon. I know we've said this before and I'm saying it again, horses or not, we all need to get together and meet, somewhere centralized for everyone that wants to go. DBA is extremely nice, especially to let me intrude on him and his beautiful horses!

CC - Maybe no Mike Rowe but hopefully a power washer????


----------



## kctop72

oh and by the way dba, the clinic on Saturday starts at 11:00 and it will probably be around $125 to geld your 2yo.


----------



## Cynical25

Ella is beautiful! The fillies are adorable! No idea who Mike Rowe is, but he's not bad to look at, either.

Happy Tuesday, fellow Texans.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cynical25 said:


> Ella is beautiful! The fillies are adorable! No idea who Mike Rowe is, but he's not bad to look at, either.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, fellow Texans.


YOU DONT KNOW MIKE ROWE!?!?!?!?! *grabs life support machine* :shock:


----------



## kctop72

> No idea who Mike Rowe is


LOL, and we thought dba was bad........


----------



## texasgal

Thoughts:


Krystal Flame D x CF Midnight Star









Flamin Kemah Night
Flamin Midnight Star
Kemah by Starlight



Desert Dancer x CF Midnight Star










Lone Star Dancer (or Dancin)
Desert Star Dancing
Dancin Star at Midnite
Face the Music - only because dba seemed to like this one! lol

--------------------------


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> 
> Krystal Flame D x CF Midnight Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Dancer x CF Midnight Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------


What about for the first one Midnight's Krystal Star?
Second Midnight Desert Dance?

Idk, i really liked Midnight's Krystal Star for the first little one  hehehe


----------



## kctop72

TG, I liked Flamin Midnight Star but I also like Stars Krystal Flame As for the little bay, I like Lone Star Dancer.

But then again, I'm also terrible at names but it is fun to try!!!


----------



## clippityclop

I LOVe Mike Rowe - I hope he gets another show soon - heck, I think he needs to go into serious acting. He is a jack of all trades! I'm taking a break while the air compressor fills up. I've decided just to blow everything off in the back tack compartment that got covered with bird dander/dust and just make it easier on myself. And then YES TBJ, I have a pressure washer that will take paint off a car if you aren't careful so I plan on getting the interior super clean. 

Does anyone know how hard it is to back a 3 HS LQ sooner gooseneck backwards around a circle drive and then back it into the driveway so that you can get to the water hose? I did it, but it took me 10 minutes. There are trees lining both sides of the road! LOL! 

Ok- back out to inhale more bird dust ....


----------



## Kayella

I'm finally getting around to transferring Henny into my name as a birthday present to myself. He was my birthday present last year being born 4 days after my birthday. :lol: Woohoo for officially owning my boy through APHA!


----------



## kctop72

Wow cc, I'm impressed. I'd still be trying to back that trailer in!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Pshhhhh i cant even back my 2 horse into our drive. hahahahhaha


----------



## Kayella

HIS TRANSFER CERTIFICATE IS OFFICIALLY IN THE MAIL WOOOO. I'm so excited. And their office is in Fort Worth, so they'll be getting it real quick!!  I chose a year membership, a 4 generation certificate "worthy of framing", a year membership to the American Paint Journal or something like that, and a $15 credit to the APHA store. Yeeeaaaa.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

YAAYYYYY wait what happened!? hahahha but YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kayella

Haha I never got around to transferring Henny into my name with APHA. I'm finally doing it after 6 months of owning him?


----------



## mtndrmr

Mike Rowe!!! Hunka, hunka... he's ba-a-a-ck tonight on Deadliest Catch.


----------



## nuisance

EMS, I had a brain fart last night. I'm thinkin U-Haul rents horse trailers. Maybe that will help with your move. Have no ideas of price though. Good luck.

Gave 2 or the 3 girls baths yesterday after work. Trying to help the chance of rain out a little. It was Lil's first bath since I've gotten her. Her topine between her spine and the top of the ribs, that were so sunk in, when I got her is real flaky, dandruff type. I'm wondering if she has some rain rot at one time. She hasn't had any since I've had her. I scrubbed her good with betadine just in case. She's filling in nicely. can't wait to be able to ride her full time. Here's Lil and Cat after their baths, in their wet shineyness..shininess.... shinyness..... where's spell check when I need it?! lol


----------



## mtndrmr

Wanna do mine next??? You sure got the shine!!!


----------



## nuisance

No thank you! lol My friend I ride with asked me to do hers too! lol I've been riding her horse since mine is too pregnant, with healing injured hoof, or too skinny yet, or too old and arthritic! lol 
She said, why don't you wash the ones we ride? I told her because they're at her house not mine. She offered to bring them to me. I locked the gate! lol


----------



## mtndrmr

Too funny!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Ha, just looked at the pics Fiance took of my boy's first bath this weekend! He looks like a drowned rat. Wish I'd thought to request a picture of him all dried off - he was as shiny as a new penny.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahahahaha! Guys its SO HOT outside... Im half considering wearing a bakini top to my jumping lesson today. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Nu, we must have had the same thought, because I am heading out to give mine a bath :lol: Everything to ensure that chance of rain on Thursday holds up!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks for the Uhaul suggestion, I'll check into it!

Good name ideas TG! 

I'm jealous you guys got to give baths. I need to bathe Dalilah badly...I'm just hesitant to do it with Pan right next to her, well given that I will have to have her out of the lot. I don't think he would run off from her though, so I will probably just go ahead.


----------



## nuisance

It's only 67 outside. May have to wash the car or something! I'm sure my old arthritic girl won't want cold water on her today! 

TBJ is I wore my bathing suit to ride.. I would black both my eyes! lol I have got to remember to go get a sports bra before my ride this weekend! My friends tennessee Walker, that I am riding, wants to be IN FRONT, so there's alot of prancing going on when I'm holding him back, so I can follow the leader. My boobs hurt! I asked my friend husband if he would ride double with me and hold them in place. She didn't have a problem with it, she wanted him to do the same for her, but he refused! MEN! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well darn :-( Uhaul only has 2 horse trailers, and only at specific places anyways and you have to return it where you rent it, no one way, which wouldn't be a problem if DH rented it in TX and since has to drive back to move us could bring with him. Oh well! I'll keep sweating and trying to figure something out lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Have you looked into just quoting someone to ship all the horses for you? May be more affordable than buying a trailer, unless you really wanted to have a trailer on hand.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh ya I've checked into shipping and there's nooooo way we can do that! We could buy a couple trailers for what that would cost with 5 horses. Thanks for the suggestion I really appreciate it!


----------



## clippityclop

Nuisance you crack me up! HAHAHAHAHAHAA!

Hubby did some welding on the smaller skid steer we have so that I can put a removable ball hitch (or 5th wheel depending on what you need) so that I can move trailers around with it instead of hooking up a vehicle all of the time. Problem today was that the skid steer was hooked up to a huge hydraulic grapple and no matter how much spinach I consumed before hand, i simply don't have the strength to pop the hoses off. So I had to do it the old fashioned way. 

But now the trailer is cleaned out and drying and the truck even got a wash too so I'm good to go until I leave the driveway - I have a half mile of dirt road just to get to the mailbox and the main road, so it will be short lived.

Don't you know that the OnLY reason I was successful in getting the trailer moved where it needed to go without banging into anything is b/c no one was there to see me do it. That's how it works in my little world - LOL!


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> It's only 67 outside. May have to wash the car or something! I'm sure my old arthritic girl won't want cold water on her today!
> 
> TBJ is I wore my bathing suit to ride.. I would black both my eyes! lol I have got to remember to go get a sports bra before my ride this weekend! My friends tennessee Walker, that I am riding, wants to be IN FRONT, so there's alot of prancing going on when I'm holding him back, so I can follow the leader. My boobs hurt! I asked my friend husband if he would ride double with me and hold them in place. She didn't have a problem with it, she wanted him to do the same for her, but he refused! MEN! lol


Nu you are hilarious! What I like also about sports bras is that I am not constantly pulling bra straps back up on my shoulders as I ride. They are so very expensive so I watch for sales and pick up a couple then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yall, i cant wear sports bras when i ride. Hahshshs they jump out the top! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I can't wait till dba steps into this conversation


----------



## outnabout

TBJ, yep it was the humidity that made it feel so hot today! I was soaked when I finished riding, my mare was also. Would have hosed her off but it was getting late and dark. Would have gladly jumped into a body of water, bikini or not!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I can't wait till dba steps into this conversation


My guess is that he will completely avoid this particular conversation. 
But some of you did really get into his underwear recently {blush}
It just came to me yesterday when we got the foal pics that he is the only male who regularly frequents our thread. Duh I know I am slow oabout some things :/
Anybody hear from WWarrior recently? Did we scare him away?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I aint heard from WW. And LOL i forgot DBA was on here!!! XD ONA, i know! I wore a tank top and light pants and we were still both drenched by the end of the lesson. Hahahaha i hosed both of us off after my lesson hahahaha it was ammusing for my trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

outnabout said:


> My guess is that he will completely avoid this particular conversation.
> But some of you did really get into his underwear recently {blush}
> It just came to me yesterday when we got the foal pics that he is the only male who regularly frequents our thread. Duh I know I am slow oabout some things :/
> Anybody hear from WWarrior recently? Did we scare him away?


Hahahahaaaaaaa! Ya he's the only male I've noticed on this thread. It's the same thing with the 30 something's thread I'm on, no guys. Well, except Stan who is 60 something who pops in every now and then lol. He's 30 something twice over so it's ok.

Wait! There's another guy on here...he is riding a black horse and wearing a helmet in his avatar. I think it's here anyways...:-|


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Outnabout - It looks like the horse in your avatar is posing for the pic. Actually, I envision it doing the teenage girl duck face thing and using it's cell phone to take a mirror pic. Yep, that's totally what this horse did.


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha, I totally see the duck face now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Outnabout - It looks like the horse in your avatar is posing for the pic. Actually, I envision it doing the teenage girl duck face thing and using it's cell phone to take a mirror pic. Yep, that's totally what this horse did.


Bwaahaaahaaa! you are so right!


----------



## outnabout

EMS Stan is hilarious. I got to know him on the over 50 thread for a while but I abandoned that thread a while back because I just could not keep up. There was the " so you think you're having a bad day" jellyfish story and then the one about the cat when he was fixing the plumbing.


----------



## outnabout

EMS the black horse and helmet man Is Joe4d I think. I've never seen him here but I know he has good advice if you need help with diesel truck engines.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

outnabout said:


> EMS Stan is hilarious. I got to know him on the over 50 thread for a while but I abandoned that thread a while back because I just could not keep up. There was the " so you think you're having a bad day" jellyfish story and then the one about the cat when he was fixing the plumbing.


Oh ya he is a lot of fun! I'll have to ask him about those stories!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

outnabout said:


> EMS the black horse and helmet man Is Joe4d I think. I've never seen him here but I know he has good advice if you need help with diesel truck engines.



Well dang I can't remember which thread it is. Maybe over in gaited. Thanks for the info. And how funny you mention that since DH has a diesel truck that is giving him he// right now!


----------



## kctop72

Dont forget about faceman!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

SLEEP!!!!! Goodness. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all!!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Speaking of sleep. DBA, you wake up yet? Or you out playing with those new babies? 

WW hasn't posted since he lost his job. Hope he's ok.


----------



## texasgal

I've been thinking about WW also .. maybe it's something as simple as no internet ...

Spring has sprung! Here are some pics from yesterday at the pasture .. flowers and slicked off horses ... THat's what I'm talkin' about!











Brown BAdger



















And my little Charm ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Spring has Romeo all in a ruffle, hahaha. Hes like,"Let me go back to winter and hibernate.." Hahahhaha


----------



## texasgal

The two head shots above were taken as they were circling me like land sharks .. I was holding the feed bucket and the camera.. they know better than to crowd, so they circle at a trot .. like freakin' sharks! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I was wondering what the mean looks were for. hahahha


----------



## texasgal

"Quit snappin' pictures and feed us, dammit! It's obvious we don't have enough lush green pasture to pig out on all day ... we need food ... NOW!"


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My trainer told me to graze Romeo in the shade yesterday because he was over heating after our lesson, so i go over there and ALL he does is pace and stare at me with those adorable huge glistening puppy eyes and hed nuzzle my chest, then after a while i took a step into the sun and he INSTANTLY starts grazing.... obviously there was NOTHING to eat in the shade -_- hahahhaha


----------



## texasgal

Funny thing with these two .. they have always been at the bottom of the pecking order in their perspective pastures with other horses. When I put them together .. they were begging each other to take the top spot. 

I would put food down and they would stand and give each other evil looks but neither would move in for the food.. It was funny.

"You go."

"No, YOU go"

"No, really, YOU can have that"

"No, it's ok, YOU take the first one"

They are both really big babies who have learned what the ugly look looks like, but NOBODY takes it serious ... because there is nothing to back it up!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Romeo is a happy go lucky lil guy, as yall know. But he has NEVER been at the top of any of his herds. His old pasture mate Gevalgo (before i got him) beat him up and ate his food on a regular basis, but then when he moved here and he had no pasture mates i had to sit in the pasture/play with him in pasture to keep him from panicking. (Im such a good mama, lol) and he WOULD NOT drink, graze, move, or take treats on the ground UNLESS i touched them first. hahahhahaha it was quite comical for me to see him just stare, look at me, nicker, stare. hahaha now he knows though that hes alone and safe to do as he pleases... yet all he does is pace in pasture unless im there, he will not graze, roll, or drink unless i am in pasture with him. hahaha my poor buddy :*


----------



## nuisance

Hope that too TG. If I lost my job and money was tight. Internet/dish tv would be the first to go.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WWAAIIITTTTT. WW lost his job? But he was a trainer


----------



## texasgal

Don't think so .. in fact he'd not been riding all that long .. I think.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I think he said he was teaching some wrestlers daughter?


----------



## texasgal

Oh yeah .. they were giving lessons or soemthing, huh?


----------



## texasgal

His original post in December 2012
-------------------

*Hello Everyone* 
Hi everyone, I just signed up and wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Brian and very excited to be a member of this forum. I only discovered my love of horses about a year ago. I'm looking so forward to growing with my equine friends. 

I am discovering a love for natural horsemanship as well. My trainer is helping me get started with the Parelli levels. 

My horse is Rags and he is a APHA Tobiano Palomino. He is 7 but turns 8 tomorrow as the new year is rolling around. He is an extremely educated horse and has done a lot to teach me proper riding. Im still working on softening my hands more but Im getting much better with that.

The other horse I ride ocassionally and the one that my trainer is helping me teach through the parelli course is Jett and he is an APHA Tobiano Black. He is 9 and turns 10 tomorrow and he has never had any natural horsemanship training that we know of. He has only been at the stables for just over a year and she felt this horse would be better for me to work with on training. 

Well that's all for now. I look forward to sharing my horsemanship adventure with you guys. I will creating pages for the 2 horses I ride soon.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yeah, and TG, you need to change your little status update thing... it is definitely not cold anymore hahahhaha


----------



## mtndrmr

I know I'm pretty new to this site and thread but I just had to share a couple chuckles over two ads I saw on C/L the other day. One was for a "Sorrow" Horse - hmm. Am sure they meant sorrel as in color and not sorrow as in mood. The other was for a pregnant mare who was 'very genital'. Guess they should have thought of that before getting her near the stud...see what happens... Am sure she is very gentle but that one had me laughing outright. Am not sure where that thread is about funny ads but I hoped these would give you a little boost for mid-week slow-down.


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Yeah, and TG, you need to change your little status update thing... it is definitely not cold anymore hahahhaha


----------



## nuisance

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Yeah, and TG, you need to change your little status update thing... it is definitely not cold anymore hahahhaha


Suppose to be in the 30's here Thurs. pm!!! "Very high risk for tornados" today. If I suddenly disappear, you'll know why! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol ik its supposed to be in the 30's but i promise... it wont last.... hahahha


----------



## Kayella

I think Texas needs to stop PMS'ing and make up its mind. :evil:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

AMEN!!! Its messing with us and our ponies! hahahha


----------



## kctop72

No word from dba in a day or 2 either. Sure hope his veteran he was trying to help is ok. That's why he went mia last time. Hopefully he is just catching up on his sleep!


----------



## dbarabians

I am still catching up on my sleep everyone.
Do we need to start a fund for sports bras so the members can prevent blackeyes? since this is the friendliest thread on the forum we cant have the members walking around looking like stunt doubles for a new Rocky movie.
The fillies and foal are doing fine I am off for the next two days so it is time to relax and slowly start working catching up on turning the wooly mamooths back into horses.
I like the names everyone has chosen and Lone Star Dancer and stars black magic are at the top of my list. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA!!!  HEY!!!! Oh an guys! Im doing a 2 week show in Tyler starting next tuesday, itll be a blast if yall wanna come! Hahahha and DBA i wanna see pics, and we dont need a "fund" we need new technology! lol


----------



## nuisance

Local weatherman just came thru. He said if the sun comes out "We're screwed" Don't know if that's professional term, or his terms. But, I just don't like the sound of it. Pray for clouds! lol


----------



## kctop72

Praying for clouds!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GUYS THE SUN IS OUT IN MY AREA! (off and on)


----------



## nuisance

It's been out here too. They just put us in a tornado watch.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ill check for my area... I know we were on watch on Sundayyyyy? Yeah, Sunday. haha *searches weather channel* Wow... Its 82 outside..... dang. *looks out class window* wow windy too. Glad i had a lesson yesterday!


----------



## Cynical25

Darn work has kept me from playing on here today 

Hope y'all are safe in the scary weather! It's still hot & sunny in Dallas, but the 50° "cold front" should hit mid day tomorrow...I don't miss the winters in MI/OH where I grew up, but I could do without tornado season and 110° down here. And I could REALLY do without all-year-long construction season...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow I hope you guys are safe and no tornados!!


----------



## outnabout

No kidding, tornadoes scare me even more than tarantulas, even though I made friends with one who lived in the barn bathroom last year. It was like, you stay over there and I will stay over here. I first saw it in between the wall in the door frame and I thought it was petrified and dead. But the next day it had moved. Ugh. Nothing wrong with peeing in the pasture after the sun goes down ! 
Last year the tornadoes that hit Arlington touched down less than a mile from my house.
Also have been out camping in the wilderness when twisters caused a fatality and serious injury. Did I mention that nothing scares me more than tornadoes?
Anyway we have severe weather with high winds, hail, and a possibility of tornadoes tomorrow from 4 to 8 a.m. Yeehaw!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We drove back from a horse show THROUGH a tornado!!! I have never feared for my, or my horses life so much in my entire life... The trailer lifted off the ground. If our truck hadnt been so weighed down me, my twin, my trainer, and our 2 horses would surely be dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> We drove back from a horse show THROUGH a tornado!!! I have never feared for my, or my horses life so much in my entire life... The trailer lifted off the ground. If our truck hadnt been so weighed down me, my twin, my trainer, and our 2 horses would surely be dead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So glad you survived that! Can't imagine...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

It was terrifying..... :hide:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I haven't watched the news/weather so guess i better when I get home. Kept tabs on the radar today but nothing was going on in our area except horrible construction traffic!

Hope everyone stays safe tonight!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I havent checked either, all i know is its super windy and cloudy. Everyone stay safe! Leave me in your wills!  hahaha jk, seriously, stay alive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> We drove back from a horse show THROUGH a tornado!!! I have never feared for my, or my horses life so much in my entire life... The trailer lifted off the ground. If our truck hadnt been so weighed down me, my twin, my trainer, and our 2 horses would surely be dead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



-craps pants- Ohhhhh myyyy gawwwwwd! How scary! Glad you are ok. I didn't really think about the whole tornado thing in Texas...dang it...

So I have some super awesome news to share! Well, it's awesome to me anyways and really helps out right now! So, I work for a company that handles foreclosed properties (starting from the eviction process all the way to maintaining the property while it's on the market) for a large National Company. I do office work from home (their office is in GA) and DH happens to do contract work for them. So, I was emailing with my boss (who is super cool and more like a friend) earlier and asked if she had done DH's deposit yet so he could order the expensive scan tool thing he needs to figure out stuff on his truck (she knows the whole frustrating saga with him and trying to fix his truck). She emails me back and says "Not yet but will be. I want you to go ahead and use my cc and order it. Consider it a bonus for the hard work you've been doing. Billing zip code is 30---" I emailed her back and was like... holy crap! Do you know how much this thing costs, I can't let you do that! She wrote back and said that if I don't I'm fired and I have worked hard. lol. 
OMFG! THIS IS AWESOME!!!I am just so thankful and grateful to her for doing such a nice thing!!


----------



## clippityclop

Not looking to get too much crazy weather here - just heavy rain - but we are supposed to be right on the line so we may or may not get the heavy stuff, and we may or may not get the cold front. ??? This is crazy.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EMS, HOLY SHOOT!!! Thats awesome!!!! God's got ya girl!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks tbj! I am so happy about it, floored really!

And holy moly look at this ya'll!! I found this on CL. This is a GREAT deal and would be perfect for us, and if we had the money I would be buying it asap (assuming everything is sound obviously) I so hope we can come up with $ for a trailer like this!

Nice 4 Horse Slant With Dressing Room


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome ems, God is sooooo good!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

*WEST Explosion*

Do we have any members near West, Texas and the explosion?
This is tragic and in such a small town. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I felt the rumble all the way up here in Denton!!!!!!!! Oh my gosh!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks KC! We sure needed something good to happen after the way our luck has been lately! We're trying to stay positive and look to the bright side.

We had talked about it a while back and decided If need be we can leave DD's pony (he's actually a feisty mini) where he is at my father in law's house and get him some time after we move(or he may not come at all depending), and that will make our trailer search easier as then a 4 horse will work just fine as long as there is a cut gate or if slant load where Pan can be with Dalilah.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh my what happened?!?!


----------



## dbarabians

A fertilizer plant exploded and a fire is consuming some of the surrounding buildings. A near by nursing home has casualties. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Huge fertilizer plant explosion. Many casualties. I'm sure some of them will be air ambulanced into Fort Worth area hospitals.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh my goodness that's just awful!!! Something similar happened here a year or so ago. It was a mulch place that caught fire and spread to other buildings and such.


----------



## outnabout

Parkland hospital will get some too as they have the best burn unit in tbe area.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Actually, nevermind that's really not similar I guess, no explosion or anything. So just kidding.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh my gosh.... Those poor people.... And its so flamible....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, I sure hope we don't have anyone that was affected. I turned on the news and caught some of the footage and oh my, that explosion was huge! There still moving people further out because of other possible explosions and ammonia smell. Will be praying for everyone.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

The explosion even made it to the top stories here in my news area in TN. This is just awful, those poor people 

Police: 5 to 15 people killed in Texas explosion


----------



## Cynical25

Just heard about West  Hope everyone here is safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Safe. But wet. I left my window open last night....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Safe. But wet. I left my window open last night....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doh!!!


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Doh!!!


LOL


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, no tornados here thank goodness! Wind chill is 31 this morning, suppose to freeze tonight, hope the winds aren't like they are now! it will be COLD! 

EMS, things are looking up for you! congrats on the "bonus"! Awesome price on that trailer! 

DBA, I'm not sure on if we have anyone in W. TX. TG, you got that map somewhere? That explosion is horrible! Praying for those hurt, families of those killed, and for the people helping put out the fires!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I dont know how im going to make it through prom this weekend... I have hardly slept in 2 weeks, then a horse show next week and an ingrown toenail.... *facedesk* i know i should be thankful for all i do have, but im having a tired break down.


----------



## texasgal

I don't think we have anybody in McLennan County .. 

Do ya'll realize it's been since page 185 since I've updated .. yikes!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GUYS!!! OBAMA'S GUN LAW WAS DEFEATED!!!! OUR ASSULT RIFLES ARE SAFE!!!!!!!!!! Look it up! It is ASTONISHING how many Democrats were AGAINST Obama!!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!!!

For Obama, stinging gun bill defeat is personal and political


----------



## texasgal

Mine is "safe" anyway ... lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

But now maybe i can actually BUY ammo!!! -_- Cabellas, Bass Pro.. HEAR THAT?! its over. hahha


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

He would be plucking mine from my cold dead fingers, and even then I would still have it because once I turned (into a zombie, of course) I would be cocked and ready.


----------



## mtndrmr

They're gonna try again - that's why Harry Reid voted against the bill - so he can introduce more legislation. Sheesh, how does Nevada put up with and keep electing him? Or Arizona with McCain who voted for it? Time for term limits in Congress. They've already taken some of my mother's Medicare but they sure as Hades aren't gonna get close enough to take my shootin' irons!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Well dang it, after the rain we got this morning, there will not be a playday this weekend I know we needed the rain but it still stinks!!!!

Anyone know what the going rate is for a riding lesson? A high school friend wants his son to learn and we're trying to help them out. We're talking the very basics (care & maint) to hauling a... across the pasture.


----------



## dbarabians

20-30 an hour from what I understand kctop.
All these explosions and accompanying photos have triggered my PTSD.
As well as a few of the veterans in my therapy group I counsel.
I am very disapointed that the gun legislation did not pass. It will sooner or later.
Everyone have a great day. Mine has been very hectic with numerous calls from veterans due to the bombing in Boston.
Anyone know of a veteran Tell Them How Much You Appreciate them. At this time they really need to know that. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Thinking of you, db!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

$20-30/ hour sounds good for what you're looking at. Show trainers go up to $75/hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

2nd amendment... Ok ok ok im not going to start a war here. *whispers,"hush Add. Hush."*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My trainer costs 40 a lesson and shes an A show trainer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

dba .. take care of YOU .. you aren't any good to anyone if you aren't grounded.

QUIT LOOKING AT THE PICTURES!!! go play with the babies.

Love you (even though you wanna pretend the 2nd amendment doesn't exsist...)

*smooch*


----------



## Kayella

Sorry to hear that, DBA! I hope you're alright. I can't imagine what a struggle it is. 

I just wanna show off my babeh. My birthday is tomorrow and Henny's is on the 23rd. He's growing up so fast! I took pictures with him on Sunday to celebrate his birthday. I walked him the few blocks down to the park and he did so well. We were mauled by people wanting to love on him and pet him. He took everything in stride, even the ducks. :lol: Annnd, he even walked on the bridge that's in the middle of the lake!! How did he handle it? He walked SUPER SLOW. I guess that's how he is when he's uncertain. Fine with me, I'd rather have a turtle than rabbit having a heart attack bahaha.


----------



## texasgal

This.










Beautiful.


----------



## Kayella

Thank you, TG! I haven't gotten all of the pictures yet, but that one is by far my favorite so far.


----------



## HorseMom1025

We pay $60 for private lessons, $50 for semi-private (2 in group), and $40 for group (max 5). Lessons run around 1 - 1.5 hours (depending on what we're working on and how focused kid+horse are). Our trainer does basic horsemanship all the way up to Novice World level shows.

I get a discount if I pay for 6 lessons in advance. We do private lessons currently at a rate of $310 for 6 lessons.

Hope that helps. 

I'm currently at work but checking my phone constantly. My BFF has a friend who is an EMT and volunteer fire fighter in West. He hasn't been heard from since last night. She's worried sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

HorseMom1025 said:


> We pay $60 for private lessons, $50 for semi-private (2 in group), and $40 for group (max 5). Lessons run around 1 - 1.5 hours (depending on what we're working on and how focused kid+horse are). Our trainer does basic horsemanship all the way up to Novice World level shows.
> 
> I get a discount if I pay for 6 lessons in advance. We do private lessons currently at a rate of $310 for 6 lessons.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> I'm currently at work but checking my phone constantly. *My BFF has a friend who is an EMT and volunteer fire fighter in West. He hasn't been heard from since last night. She's worried sick.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ugh .. they are still missing several fire fighters .. I bet she is worried sick .. *hugs* to her.


----------



## Cynical25

Super cute, Kayella! LOVE the cuddly face shot. And Happy Birthday to you! I happen to be a year older as of today 

Ugh, HorseMom. I can't imagine.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I've only met him once at a party, but it's still hard waiting for the news. It is a very close knit community down there. The only good news is the other EMT she knows is ok. We're holding out hope that this friend alive, they have a few people in hospitals that have not been identified yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support.
I will be ok.
The news about the missing fireman is what we need to focus our prayers and good thoughts on.
All emergency workers are now on the front lines of our nations security especially since 9-11. 
You all have reaffirmed my faith in humanity by your concern for me and others.
I have included this forum and this thread in particular as a vital part of my treatment plan for my mental health. 
It is for days like today that I always end with the word Shalom. Donald


----------



## texasgal

Oh dba, it's hard for those that hear "it" all the time to stay grounded, focused, and positive. "It" can get to ya .. 

We have to have things that keep us grounded. I love to spend time with the animals. My silly chickens, and playful bunnies, and snotty horses remind me that life is good. They live in TODAY .. they don't worry about tomorrow or dwell on the past. A foal can find joy in ANYTHING .. and EVERYTHING is a reason to kick up and run...

My thoughts are with Boston, and West .. but my heart remembers that most people are GOOD .. and life is precious.

Love ya brother.


----------



## Kayella

HM, I hope everything ends up okay with your friend's friend. It's such a scary and trying situation. 

Oh DBA you just make me want to cry and give you the biggest hug! This really is the closest thread on HF, I believe. I could post anything here without being judged, knowing I will fully have everyone's support. -BIG GROUP HUG-

I also look to my horses to keep myself grounded. When everything is in my life is hectic, dramatic, insane, I look to Henny to quell me. Just looking at him soothes my heart and puts a smile on my face. I hope that, as a leader, I bring some similar comfort to him. 

In the words of Patton Oswald, "I don't know what's going to be revealed to be behind all of this mayhem. One human insect or a poisonous mass of broken sociopaths.

But here's what I DO know. If it's one person or a HUNDRED people, that number is not even a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of a percent of the population on this planet. You watch the videos of the carnage and there are people running TOWARDS the destruction to help out. (Thanks FAKE Gallery founder and owner Paul Kozlowski for pointing this out to me). This is a giant planet and we're lucky to live on it but there are prices and penalties incurred for the daily miracle of existence. One of them is, every once in awhile, the wiring of a tiny sliver of the species gets snarled and they're pointed towards darkness.

But the vast majority stands against that darkness and, like white blood cells attacking a virus, they dilute and weaken and eventually wash away the evil doers and, more importantly, the damage they wreak. This is beyond religion or creed or nation. We would not be here if humanity were inherently evil. We'd have eaten ourselves alive long ago.

So when you spot violence, or bigotry, or intolerance or fear or just garden-variety misogyny, hatred or ignorance, just look it in the eye and think, *'The good outnumber you, and we always will.'"*


----------



## texasgal

^^ POST OF THE WEEK award!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Even though I'm new on here, I truly look forward to talking to you guys every day. I love getting to see what sorts of adventures everyone else has going on in their lives, and at times it's nice to know I'm not alone in my worries or frustrations. We all lead very different lives yet come together and have a good time talking and joking and sharing ourselves. 

DB - Take care of yourself and do what you need to stay relaxed and worry free. As the wife of a Veteran who has suffered from PTSD and sought counseling, I know what an important role you play in the lives of those men. Even though at times I know you must feel broken yourself, the healing that you guide them through is something that not everyone can accomplish. You give them the chance to open up and break free from something that is so incomprehensible to the average person. I often find myself amazed at the things I know my husband has seen and done (he was a USMC scout sniper) and how he is still capable of functioning as a normal human being. I get upset even thinking about people being hurt or killed, I truly can't imagine what it is like to be on the front lines staring it in the face. Your strength and willingness to help your fellow brother are quite admirable DB, thank you for making a difference.

I have always had the saying that the very best gift you can give someone is your time. It's the one thing that you can never get back.


----------



## kctop72

There's not much I can say after all of that except wow!

There are so many in need of our thanks and prayers. I am very thankful to all those in uniform.


----------



## clippityclop

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Even though I'm new on here, I truly look forward to talking to you guys every day. I love getting to see what sorts of adventures everyone else has going on in their lives, and at times it's nice to know I'm not alone in my worries or frustrations. We all lead very different lives yet come together and have a good time talking and joking and sharing ourselves.


That's what I like about this thread also. It is a nice break out of the monotony (or crazy confusion depending on how the planets are aligned that morning) of the day and reading about what everyone else is doing. I've gotten so comfortable here that I forget that this forum is open to the public and that anyone can read it - LOL - it is like we are in our own little world here.

I have been away from everything technological for awhile - this is the first I've heard of the fertilizer explosion. WOW! I am going to have to read up on all the news.

Well, I didn't get squat for rain. It drizzled for about two hours, and then just got cold and windy. Did anyone else get torrents or hail or anything like that? It barely watered my garden. The cold tonight better not mess up my tomatoes - I've got a zillion green tomatoes out there as big as golf balls that I want to see mature so I can eat them.


----------



## Kayella

We didn't get much rain either. It's been misting on and off the past couple days, then it POURED here for about 30 minutes, and now it's stopped. :/

ETA: Enough to water the grass in the horses' paddock, though! Always a good thing


----------



## kctop72

Ok, now I'm back to getting no email notifications, urgg....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I just got the worst mosquito bite on the tender back ham hock right under my butt. This is no bueno -_-


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Look at Pan's brother guys, isn't he cute?! Not as cute as my boy though!


----------



## clippityclop

EMS when are you moving down here exactly? My best friend's hubby just got headhunted for an awesome job in Memphis and she is leaving me in June - we've been miserable for days - our friendship sort of snuck up on both of us over the last couple of years and then over the past half year or so it has gotten to the point where we chat almost everyday and meet up to let our kids play at the very least, three times a week - we feel like sisters being adopted by two different families. UGH. You know how the universe shifts to keep the balance - so it is funny that you are leaving and she is going to TN.

I haven't had a girlfriend that close since high school - I've always just been wrapped up in family for so long - weird how that stuff can sneak up on you. Now I am going to have these huge holes in my schedule every week that I don't exactly know what I'm going to fill them with - if I don't keep busy with something, I'll just get depressed and turn into a fast food guru again. This is just crazy - it feels just like it does when someone passes away. Sheesh!:?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> EMS when are you moving down here exactly? My best friend's hubby just got headhunted for an awesome job in Memphis and she is leaving me in June - we've been miserable for days - our friendship sort of snuck up on both of us over the last couple of years and then over the past half year or so it has gotten to the point where we chat almost everyday and meet up to let our kids play at the very least, three times a week - we feel like sisters being adopted by two different families. UGH. You know how the universe shifts to keep the balance - so it is funny that you are leaving and she is going to TN.
> 
> I haven't had a girlfriend that close since high school - I've always just been wrapped up in family for so long - weird how that stuff can sneak up on you. Now I am going to have these huge holes in my schedule every week that I don't exactly know what I'm going to fill them with - if I don't keep busy with something, I'll just get depressed and turn into a fast food guru again. This is just crazy - it feels just like it does when someone passes away. Sheesh!:?


Awww I'm sorry to hear you will be losing your friend :-( How ironic though...I am moving there in June! I hope you're able to adjust ok, I'm sure you will  

I totally expect to be depressed and homesick when we move. I don't deal with change well, and I really don't like moving. It will take some adjusting that's for sure :-(


----------



## dbarabians

Lets not start a fight over cuteness. That bay filly with the really dishy face takes the prize I can assure you. Add the fact that she is a TRUE TEXAN and on this thead anyway she is the purrtiest. right kctop? I know at least there will be two votes for her. LOL Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahahaha ok, you win! But only cause I let ya! *wink* *wink*


----------



## kctop72

love that dishy head! All those babies are soooo cute


----------



## dbarabians

All those babies are so muddy. 
Kctop i have to tell you tht kyrstal is still being very protective of her foal. She will allow me to catch and pet her but she keeps her body between me and the foal. I have not pushed handling her foal yet but will as soon as she calms down.
Sorry about the playday being canceled is the vet clinic still on? Let me know. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes, clinic still a go for 11:00 just can't run the horses in the arena, too wet and dangerous! You gonna bring your 2yo?


----------



## dbarabians

I might. He is the half brother of you colt. Well the one you get to name anyway. I might skip having him gelded but my neighbor knows him so I might get him to make a house call.
When are you coming back over to get your first lessons in colt handling? Just joking.
The work load at the VA is increasing due to recent events.
I am going to be training a few people for the Veterans Sucide Hotline. In the next few weeks. Started today. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a lovely day, despite any challenges which may arise. Especially thinking of you, DB, as that training must be an emotionally draining task to tackle.

Just got a text from my lease horse owner saying she & Leo (the horse) miss me  I miss having a horse to actually ride - why did I get a 2 year old?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CYN, i dont know why you bought a 2yo... hahaha OH an guys, lets be happy today!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

And im back to no email notifications as well but thats alright! cause i caught up this time!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Friday everyone..

I checked out yesterday afternoon .. went home .. fed animals .. curled up on the couch with a Kaliber N/A beer by Guiness ... and watched multiple episodes of Law and Order from 1991.. yes, I'm on season TWO.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical are you in the DFW area? I have plenty of horses to ride. I am negotiating with a person to lease possibly buy one of the rescues. 
There was somebody else that was looking at a horse and the owners promised it to someone else. If you are near the metroplex contact me via PM. 
I am not desperate to place them somewhere else but they do need new owners. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I am not looking forward to prepping for prom today and tomorrow morning. But ey! Time with my bf and friends and i get to look like a girl for once. hahaha, BUT we are eating dinner at Uncle Bucks in Bass Pro! :rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Looking like a girl? That means I wear the pink camo shirt.... lol.

Not really, I occasionally put on a long skirt with my boots .. but that's about as girly as I get...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well normally im in a dirty jacket/t shirt, riding pants or jeans, and boots with my hair slicked back in a pony tail, no make up. hahaha so its always funny to see peoples looks when i get dressed up. cause i dont look AT ALL the same.


----------



## kctop72

Yes, happy Friday y'all!!!!! Good luck with your training dba and thank you to all of you helping on the hotline. It's an amazing thing y'all do! And as for colt training/handling)))))))

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## texasgal

Tell me, tbj! I work at the hospital. The people I see all day are in scrubs and with a scrub hat and usually a mask on ...

Many of them I don't even know what color hair they have until I run into them outside of work.

That's when we always say "Heyyyyyyy .. you look different with clothes on!"

lol


----------



## dbarabians

kctop we ave to find a way to bribe or coerce Texasgal to visit us.
It needs to be in the early morning because she might get the urge to transform into the chupacabre. My nieghbors have goats and I lik these neighbors. At the farm the neigbors were 2 miles away so it was safe to visit with her. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahhaa and during my "day" im in stupid private school clothes that hide anything that could possibly give away what gender you are. hahahhaha all of us look like marshmallows


----------



## kctop72

Tbj, my kids prom is next Saturday, gotta go find a suit or something for my son tomorrow. Yes, I know I'm cutting it close but it's all good


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

KC, I bought my dress 2 days ago... HAHAHAHHA ;D i am so ahead of schedule


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> kctop we ave to find a way to bribe or coerce Texasgal to visit us.
> It needs to be in the early morning because she might get the urge to transform into the chupacabre. My nieghbors have goats and I lik these neighbors. At the farm the neigbors were 2 miles away so it was safe to visit with her. Shalom


Goats?!?! *suddenly feeling the urge to visit dba*


----------



## Cynical25

DB, I'm in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill. Fiance would kill me if I aquired another horse, lol.

I'm a jeans & tees gal on the weekend, but always in skirts or dresses (with my tattood arms fully covered by cardigans) at the office.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical you are not very far from the Dallas VA hospital.
I was just suggesting if you wanted to ride we might work a deal out. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

What's the deal with TG and goats?


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> What's the deal with TG and goats?


LOL .. let's see, short version.

I had a rooster.
A mean rooster.
I went to Arkansas last summer for 3 days.
While I was gone, mr mean rooster had a collision with a bullet. (terrible accident .*snort*)
dba became a rooster advocate
I was accused of murdering said rooster - even though I was not even in the state
Somewhere along the way, I became a chupacabra that just can't help myself - after dark - around goats and chickens..
dba was able to raise 1.34 or so in defence of "helpless" mean roosters
I have embraced the chupacabra persona ..

Does that help??


----------



## Cynical25

hahaha!


----------



## nuisance

Restaurant at Bass Pro, my kind of date! lol

When I get off work today, have to pack up, hook up the camper, going to the Weldon Taylor trail ride in Decatur. It's Sat and Sun. Going there tonight so we don't have to getup early. Still riding my friends horse, so she and her husband are meeting me there. I tried to get my husband to come up after work, but he's so very NON horsey, he won't even try.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Happy Friday guys!!!

Boy it's all rainy and stormy here, looks like the rain you guys had picked up and came east lol. 

TBJ, I hope you will post some pics of you all dolled up. Prom is such a neat experience!

DBA, My hubby is a 40% service connected veteran, so when we move down he will be going to the Dallas VA Hospital I assume. Maybe I will get to meet you one day then, and I'm sure he would love to as well!!

TG I remember you mentioning something about the chupa before, and I threatened to shoot it if it came around! (that was before I knew it was you of course)

Nuisance, have fun on your ride!!

Cyn, just tell the fiance it's for the well being of your mental and emotional state that you have a horse to ride!

Did I tell you guys I was actually born in Garland? So I think that qualifies me as a true Texan then right? hahaha


----------



## texasgal

My little dutch/harlequin/lionhead cross doe bunny. she is tiny .. and will be kept to cross back on my good lionhead buck for a harlequin/lionhead project I'm working on ...

Haven't named her yet.


----------



## texasgal

The other bunnies in the litter ..


----------



## Cynical25

I want to cuddle the bunnies!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I WANT ALL THE BUNNIES!!!!!! *dies from cute overload*


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I posted a pic of Pan in the April horse of the month contest, please vote for him! It's the same pic as my avatar, but not blurry lol


----------



## Kayella

Omg I'm gonna kidnap those little fuzz balls! 

I'll vote for Pan when I get on the computer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

My daughter says the bunnies look like eggs with fur and ears at this age..


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal is a chicken murdering , goat chasing, transformed demon that will through you under the truck tires to satisfy her urge to slaughter an innocent creature.
She is awaiting a grand jury summons to answer questions about the death of the corageous and kind hearted Earl. May he RIP. His ghost cries or crows every night for justice which has so far been denied in this capital offense.
I got to go home and count my chickens now. Is it a full moon? If so I will be sitting up all night watching for a certain blood sucker to appear. I highly suggest each and every one of you to gaurd the hen house also. Those bunnies are like reeses pieces to a chupacabre.
What kind of wine goes with raw chicken? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

All packed up. Trailer on truck. Just need to get a couple bags ice to put on the cold stuff and I'm ready..... can't leave for another couple hrs SMH! lol


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal is a chicken murdering , goat chasing, transformed demon that will through you under the truck tires to satisfy her urge to slaughter an innocent creature.
> *She is awaiting a grand jury summons to answer questions about the death of the corageous and kind hearted Earl.* May he RIP. His ghost cries or crows every night for justice which has so far been denied in this capital offense.
> I got to go home and count my chickens now. Is it a full moon? If so I will be sitting up all night watching for a certain blood sucker to appear. I highly suggest each and every one of you to gaurd the hen house also. Those bunnies are like reeses pieces to a chupacabre.
> What kind of wine goes with raw chicken? Shalom


Earl had to die.

Earl had to die 
Goodnight, Earl 
We need a break 
Let's go out to the lake, Earl 
We'll pack a lunch 
And stuff you in the trunk, Earl 
Well is that all right 
Good, let's go for a ride 
Earl hey


----------



## Cynical25

Classic Dixie Chicks right there!


----------



## texasgal

Cyn ... around my house all the chickens have names. I usually have 2 roos. And they have names. If they start copping attitude their name changes. If I start calling a rooster "Earl" .. my family knows he's fixin' ta die!.. lol.


----------



## Cynical25

I'd be calling him Dinner


----------



## Kayella

I just ordered my birthday presents from Chick's  I also bought some stuff from Tack-wholesale.com with my own money as Henny's "birthday presents." Don't think he'll be very enthused with the highlighter yellow sleazy :lol: Or that hay bag for that matter!


----------



## clippityclop

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Awww I'm sorry to hear you will be losing your friend :-( How ironic though...I am moving there in June! I hope you're able to adjust ok, I'm sure you will
> 
> I totally expect to be depressed and homesick when we move. I don't deal with change well, and I really don't like moving. It will take some adjusting that's for sure :-(


Yep - she's leaving in June - just as soon as the kids get done with school.

One going, one coming...:wink:


----------



## clippityclop

SO what kind of shoes are ya'll wearing to prom? You've GOTTA be wearing heels...

And who doesn't love high heels once n awhile? Really? Come on.....just like Sandra Bullock said - it really helps your posture and does great things for your breasts! LOL!!!

Are there no heel lovers here? I'm wearing 4" heels this eve on a dinner date with friends....come on ... they make your legs look great the higher you go! Just don't trip. :lol::lol:


----------



## Cynical25

I like heels but I'm nearly 5'10" barefoot - the "you're so tall!" Comments get old. Plus fiance is only 5'2"...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Dallas traffic blows - has taken 45 minutes to go 10 miles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> Yep - she's leaving in June - just as soon as the kids get done with school.
> 
> One going, one coming...:wink:


Well maybe we can get together some time and go for a ride, or have coffee, or chase chickens. He// I'm easy to get along with :wink:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

clippityclop said:


> SO what kind of shoes are ya'll wearing to prom? You've GOTTA be wearing heels...
> 
> And who doesn't love high heels once n awhile? Really? Come on.....just like Sandra Bullock said - it really helps your posture and does great things for your breasts! LOL!!!
> 
> Are there no heel lovers here? I'm wearing 4" heels this eve on a dinner date with friends....come on ... they make your legs look great the higher you go! Just don't trip. :lol::lol:


Heels?! Now you're talking my language! I Loooove shoes, shoes of allllll sorts..except tennis shoes. I own one pair and only use them when working out/walking (which I need to be doing more of) When I turn on my closet light I say "hello ladies!" and browse through the 150+ pair inventory to see who the lucky candidates will be for the given occasion.
However, lately I have been donning my barn boots more than anything. Heels + horses = :!:


----------



## HorseMom1025

Sad news. Kevin Sanders has been confirmed as one of the first responders killed in the West explosion.

My friend, a former teacher at the McLennan Community College Veterinary Technician program reports:

The dreaded news came in just now. Kevin "Superman" Sanders has been confirmed as one of the first responders who perished in the tragic West fertilizer plant explosion. We have lost a friend, colleague, husband, son and father. I feel truly blessed to have had the pleasure of getting to know and work with Kevin. He was the ultimate selfless helper to anyone in need. He died a hero. He leaves his chair at work empty, but he leaves our heart full of beautiful memories of what a wonderful man he was. Please pray for his wife, Sarah, 3 month old son, Reeve, and all of the friends and family whose lives he enriched. RIP Kevin, God Bless You :.(

A memorial scholarship is being started in his honor. Funds can be sent to the McLennan Community College Foundation at 1400 College Drive Waco, Texas 76708. Please place his name in the memo line of your check. Donations are tax deductible. The veterinary hospital that he worked at has started a care calendar to provide meals and supplies for his widow and son. If you would like to assist with that, please send your name, email address and phone number to Sue Allen, MCC Vet Tech Director at [email protected].
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

So sad ... so many still missing..


----------



## kctop72

Good Saturday morning to y'all! Had a great day shopping with my oldest daughter and my mom yesterday, the wedding dress hunt is over!!!!! Then reconnected with a highschool friend and his family last night! They showed up at our barn and ended up one of the other boarders is their son's reading tescher. It's such a small, small world

Today is going to be a GREAT day!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Hope it a great day for you all! My friend's 11 year old son was released from the hospital last night after having a stroke several days ago. Long way to go on the recovery front, but I'm thrilled to that the family is able to get back to living a full life together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Got.bucked.off ...not happy. I'm too old for this crap. Looking for someone to ride the crap out of a very snotty 4-year-old... humpf


----------



## outnabout

Cynical25 said:


> DB, I'm in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill. Fiance would kill me if I aquired another horse, lol.
> 
> I'm a jeans & tees gal on the weekend, but always in skirts or dresses (with my tattood arms fully covered by cardigans) at the office.


Cyn, so so close to me! Just out I20 a few miles west. Lease a horse from DBA and come ride with lonely me in my covered arena or let's go trail riding at Benbrook Lake! I say "my" covered arena because I have the place to myself weekday evenings and during daytime hours Sat. & Sunday. I board in a training facility with just a few boarders, nobody rides here. And of course, no trail riders. I'm lucky in a way but so 
lonely :-|


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> Got.bucked.off ...not happy. I'm too old for this crap. Looking for someone to ride the crap out of a very snotty 4-year-old... humpf


So sorry, TG, which one was that? Send him up here to our trainer and he will take care of him! I watched him take care of a snotty awful Percheron gelding who everybody else was afraid to get on. I know, too far from where you are :-|

You're OK?


----------



## texasgal

I'm really not fond of a bucker ...

I'm ok ... will be sore as heck tomorrow.

I think we have decided to have someone ride him for at least 30 days...


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> SO what kind of shoes are ya'll wearing to prom? You've GOTTA be wearing heels...
> 
> And who doesn't love high heels once n awhile? Really? Come on.....just like Sandra Bullock said - it really helps your posture and does great things for your breasts! LOL!!!
> 
> Are there no heel lovers here? I'm wearing 4" heels this eve on a dinner date with friends....come on ... they make your legs look great the higher you go! Just don't trip. :lol::lol:


CC, I remember those days... haha
At this, uh, time of my life just the word "heels" hurts. Yes, I have some really nice heels that I wear only when I will be sitting most of the time. Those times become fewer and far between. I have problem feet, Morton's neuromas that I inherited from my mother. The right foot is especially bad, and now the huge bunion that has developed from wearing heels earlier in life. When in my 20's I was taking dance and also running. One day I just started crying because my feet were hurting so bad. My teacher yelled at me when she found out I was running. Eventually the running shoes got better. 
These days, I frequently have to pull my right foot out of the stirrups when trail riding because of the pain. Feels like stepping on a rock, intense burning. My mother had surgery to remove the neuromas, but she says that the scar tissue from surgery is just as irritating. She played tennis almost everyday until she was in her early 40's, so had a lot of pressure on her feet, too. 
Anyway, I am so glad that flats are popular now, because I do care about what I look like, and .... I teach high school so I am microscopically examined everyday by teenaged girls who probably think "oh if she would only..." about the way I look every day! One girl even told me last year that I should go buy clothes at a really chi chi boutique, Anthropologie, because it is so "me" and I would look great.... haha, sorry, I ain't spending that kind of money on anything but what really makes me happy, like maybe a new trail saddle! 

We DO want to see prom pics, though, TBG!


----------



## ziptothestar

Pretty new to the forum  I moved to Austin three years ago and am a Texas hunter/jumper enthusiast, blogger, and horse owner trying to get my OTTB sound and back in the ring


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the friendliest thread on the forum!


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Zip! There are a few english riders here too- TBJ is our resident hunter jumper and then the rest of us just sort of sit on/ride whatever fits our lifestyle the best (with aching joints, slow reflexes due to age, recovering from injury, just trying something new, too old to try something new, something that holds us in, something that lets us have room, or just whatever feels good to sit on at that point in time depending on when you got bucked off last ). Ok, so I speak for myself mostly (except the last part HAHAHAHA)....but welcome!


----------



## clippityclop

TG I hope you don't have too much black and blue and stiff/soreness. The ground DOES hurt. It just sort of comes up and smacks you out of no where when you least expect it. Maybe you are right - a month with someone else who can ride him out when he does that will do him good.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ouch TG, that's no good! When DH is breaking/training, he teaches them to flex so that if he gets even the slightest indication they might buck, he can flex their head in and it's impossible to buck. Bucking is just so rude lol!


----------



## Sharpie

Oh TG, I hope you feel better soon! What is it lately? My guy, your four year old, maybe the spring bug is going around. I'm still taking ibuprofen from landing on my head last week. I hope you heal more quickly!


----------



## kctop72

Hope you heal quickly tg! Been an exhausting day. Still at the barn having some adult beverages with friends! Tomorrow we're having a cookout, brisket, chicken, hot dogs, etc..... Dba you should come by if you have some free time. Too bad no onw else is closer, y'all could come too We do barn parties and cookouts when the weather is nice!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop thanks for the invitation. I could not make it to the vet clinic. We had some damage at the farm near Paris from the winds that blew through. A few cow needed to be doctored and that $#$% would not cooperate.
Teasgal where do you live I will come ride that bucking fool for you.
If i get in the saddle they have to buck pretty hard to throw me.
Sorry to hear about the fireman and the 11 yo.
We need not ask why these things happen. We need to accept the fact that they do and find peace within ourselves.
Remember living may at times be painful but its rewards are great if we look for happiness. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, sorry to hear y'all had damage on the farm, hope everything is ok. Our after church gathering has begun and got some meat on the grill, baked beans, potato salad, chips, dips, cookies, etc..


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon. Had a nice trail ride. We decided not to ride again today and came home early. The ride is all on public streets, no my kind of trail ride. Most of the places don't have a bar ditch to ride in, our horses are barefoot, so they were sore. I won't do that ride again, he has them twice a year. But we had fun, had good company. I almost got thrown. Was riding my friends horse Joe, rescue, this was his 4th ride since she got him. 3 by me, 1 by her! lol anyway, he want to be in front. If he sees a street, he wants to run. So the whole 15 miles there and 15 miles back I was fighting him to get him to slow down. Only way he would was if I put his nose in the back of one of the wagons. He would try to go around but I wouldn't let him. Anyway, at one point going over a little hill, a wind gust blew my hat off. I turnedhim around, tried to get him to stand still so I could get down and get my hat. He danced in circles, was a complete jerk. he finally reared straight up, and kicked out as he was coming down. I lost a stirrup, because I wasn't ready for it, but didn't hit the ground!  One of the teenage boys riding, stopped and picked up my hat for me. Thank goodness. If I got off of him, I would have a hell of a time getting back on. He won't stand still while mounting. I've got where I flex him, and turn his nose to my knee as I'm getting on, but he was so wound up, no telling what would have happened. 
But, I'm home, last load laundry in the washer, all the camping stuff washed and put up. Horses fed. I'm just chillaxin'! 
Here's my pics if you want to look. I was with my friend, Tammy and her DH, Matthew. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151551233186743.1073741828.633321742&type=1&l=0812ca86b7


----------



## clippityclop

I love the mules! I have a soft spot for the long ears. Looks like a beautiful day!

Nothing super exciting here this weekend - just pulling weeds. The weeds are as tall or taller than my plants and the rye grass snuck in there (is snuck a word?) and it is seeding right now so everything is getting covered with rye seed - loads of fun next spring with that.

I have a goober sort of question: Does anyone know anything about blogging? What is the purpose? do you have to only talk about one subject or can you talk about everything? I've always wanted to blog just to get the random stuff out of my head so I can think straight. Can you do it with an alias and not your real name to keep your personal life private? I don't even use facebook - I wonder how time consuming blogging would be? Like an hour a week more or less?


----------



## outnabout

Was a quiet weekend for me. Good ride on my mare yesterday. This foal lost his mama Thursday. She had to be put down because her cancer spread, but didnt she do a good job with this baby! He is almost 4 months. Belongs to my BO.


----------



## kctop72

What a beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Pretty baby!

Speaking of mules! My friend got a call friday pm, after we got to the ride. Someone from home calling telling her that a neighbors Jack was in their pasture with her registered QH mare.... and breeding her! She was livid! She got someone to go get her mare and put her in one of their other pastures, they couldn't catch the Jack, who had gotten out the week before and into the pasture across the street with someone elses mare! I told her to call her vet monday to see what the time limit was on giving her mare the shot that causes her to abort. She didn't know there was one. We were 3 hrs from her house, nothing we could do about it then. She's going to "make" the owner of the Jack pay for the vet bill for the shot/check, etc. I told her good luck with that, The way she talked about him, he's a no good, inbreeds his donkeys, sorry stock, that he tries to sell. I've never seen her so ****ed! Hopefully for her, it will turn out good


----------



## Cynical25

outnabout said:


> Cyn, so so close to me! Just out I20 a few miles west. Lease a horse from DBA and come ride with lonely me in my covered arena or let's go trail riding at Benbrook Lake! I say "my" covered arena because I have the place to myself weekday evenings and during daytime hours Sat. & Sunday. I board in a training facility with just a few boarders, nobody rides here. And of course, no trail riders. I'm lucky in a way but so
> lonely :-|


Sounds like a great plan! 

TG - hope you're over the bucked off soreness!
KC - call me next time y'all cookout, lol!
Nu - glad it was a fun trail ride and yay for staying on!
Hello, everyone I missed! Hope it's a lovely week. I'm happily counting down to a mini vacation this weekend.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Wow im gone for 2 days and BOOM ive missed 10 pages. Not going to bother reading to catch up, so bare with me while i speed catch... *ehem*

NO WAY! :shocked:
Lol thats great, im glad that it happened so conveniently. 
Im sorry... I know that can be hard, keep your head up. :hug:
AWWWW THATS ADORABLE!!!!
Romeo misses me because i didnt ride this weekend and did prom stuffs instead.
How is that even possible?!
OMG TG IS GOING TO DESTROY ALL THE CHICKEN FARMS OF TEXAS!!!! Next step.... The world :hide:

How did i do? hahahha


----------



## kctop72

Well hello Monday! Don't take this the wrong way but it's not good to see you again, you cone around way too fast.

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Tbj, how was prom?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

It was really fun  I generally dont like dances or things but this was really fun  Ill get yall a pic sometime today hahhaa


----------



## Cynical25

I need to stay away from the Horse Showing threads. I didn't think I wanted to re-enter the showring, but I've been remembering those days with such fondness...


----------



## Kayella

If you have any tips, Cyn, let me know! :wink: I'd like to enter Henny in some halter classes and maybe some in-hand trail classes for funsies this show season.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Katie, Gisele, Me


----------



## nuisance

Beautiful! Such a sexy dress for a girl who didn't want to wear a dress too! lol You did real well picking it out! glad you had fun.


----------



## texasgal

Still sore. We stretched fence yesterday .. I threw down the fencing pliers more than once and cried! 

I've got two bruise pictures.. I can only imagine this was either the left pommel working my thigh as he bucked, or the pommel or horn catching me on the inside of my left thigh as I went off.

First pic is right after it happened.. next pic was the next day..



















"Does it hurt?"

"Only if you touch it."

... and you know what happens next...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> Beautiful! Such a sexy dress for a girl who didn't want to wear a dress too! lol You did real well picking it out! glad you had fun.


LOL! XD thank you! And eeyyyyy, i can clean up ;D hahaha


----------



## dbarabians

glad that you had a great time.
I remember shoping with my daughters for their prom dresses. I wanted something victorian that covered up everything they wanted to show off skin with plunging necklines and strapless dresses.
we compromised then went through the same thing the next year.
I could not then nor know understand why they could not wear the same one twice. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Beautiful prom picture!
That's an impressive bruise, TG.

Kayella - I've just started working with Cash on setting up square and following my shoulder movement instead of lead rope contact. He's in a ridiculously uneven/uncoordinated growth spurt right now, so it's about all I can do with him.

I like order, precision & the pursuit of perfection, so showing really appealed to me. Halter, showmanship, western pleasure, hunter under saddle, saddle seat, equitation patterns, trail, reining, western riding, low fences, training level dressage, barrels - if one of my horses would attempt it, we'd try it! Years and years of awesome memories.


----------



## Kayella

Here's a little picture to make you "awww" on Monday. This is from last Sunday when we were taking pictures. I went to the bathroom to change and while I was in there, Henny apparently got a sip of water. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Aaaawwwwwwwwww


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!

Yikes TG, that looks painful! Rest up and let that bruise heal!

TBJ, you look beautiful!

Kayella- Tell me that is not a cut/scar Henny has on his forehead!!! I will fall out of my chair if it is, then I'll tell you why.

Sounds like everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

And Kayella I forgot to say that is one of the cutest pictures ever!


----------



## nuisance

TG, all I can say is OUCH! Been there, done that, but doesn't make it any better for anyone else... or me next time! lol

Kayella, I'd make that my avatar if it was me! TOO CUTE!


----------



## Kayella

Yes, Henny somehow managed to cut his forehead. It's so ugly. :/ He cut it a few weeks ago, not even a cut as he just skinned the hair off. The hair is just barely starting to grow back haha. I swear he's so clumsy.


----------



## outnabout

TG... OUCH! 
TBJ... very pretty! Your dress colors look great on you!
Kayella... one of the cutest horsie pics ever!
Now, back to work!


----------



## texasgal

I can't see tbj's picture .. *pout*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

2 hours before we left  hahahha


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ, that is such a pretty dress. I love the strappy back and all of the bright colors.

TG, are you sure you didn't get a hematoma? Looks like a mess - so sorry and I know that hurts!

Kayella, I wish you wear closer to me - I love taking the babies into the little halter/showmanship classes at our little weekend show barn down here. Great place for the young horses to learn some new tricks, be around other horses, see new things. It would be fun to do that again - haven't been to the playdays here in a long time.:wink:


----------



## texasgal

cc .. no hematoma .. just a very black bruise!


----------



## clippityclop

It's kind of like a badge - 'been there, done that, ain't goin' back'.


----------



## clippityclop

what happened to Thirteenacres? She started selling her tack and then we never heard from her again.......just curious.


----------



## Kayella

CC, he went to a show last year in October and he did great! He was THE youngest horse there by at least a year but he was one of the best behaved horses!  The only thing he didn't like was the floor bar on the entrance gate. He reared/lazily lunged over it the first couple times then didn't give a flip about it. :lol: He saw golf carts, millions of other horses, the arena and stands and everything and took it all in stride. He did great even if he did get last in all his classes bahaha. I'm looking forward to going back this year and kicking some butt now that he's a year older. I kept trying to figure out why all the other 1 and unders were so big. CAUSE THEY WERE ONE. :lol: 

ThirteenAcres has been really busy with her new job! She's doing great, but I don't think she's selling tack any more? I believe she only makes for friends now, last time I checked. Don't quote me on that though haha.


----------



## clippityclop

I wondered what happened to her - she's actually the closest to me than anyone else - TG is probably second....

I'm going to get coggins next week and am going to start doing some forest riding - if anyone wants to meander over, give me a holler. I still think we should hook up sometime and do a meet and greet - I hear it only makes the bonds stronger! PLUS, I just think it would be a heck of a good time - we are a bunch of fun people - I bet we'd spend more time sitting around the fire and chatting than riding!


----------



## texasgal

Sounds like fun cc ... I think we'll be done with fencing next week, then we can concentrate on the horses. My mare would be the most solid and she hasn't been ridden in a year .., ugh.


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> I wondered what happened to her - she's actually the closest to me than anyone else - TG is probably second....
> 
> I'm going to get coggins next week and am going to start doing some forest riding - if anyone wants to meander over, give me a holler. I still think we should hook up sometime and do a meet and greet - I hear it only makes the bonds stronger! PLUS, I just think it would be a heck of a good time - we are a bunch of fun people - I bet we'd spend more time sitting around the fire and chatting than riding!


Hey if we go riding in the forest does that mean we can have some adventures with wild pigs too? Imagine, the mouth watering aroma of roasted wild boar cooking over the coals as we sit around the campfire talking 
Remembering your story about going out running with your daughter ...


----------



## clippityclop

Yeah - so I'll go down the trail first - when you see me running back towards you, you'll know your dinner isn't far behind. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kctop72

Beautiful TBJ!!!

I say we figure out who all wants ti get together and then find a central place to meet, it would be a blast!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Sounds like fun cc ... I think we'll be done with fencing next week, then we can concentrate on the horses. My mare would be the most solid and she hasn't been ridden in a year .., ugh.


I'd have to work on mine too - mine are out of shape and start panting after just walking around for an hour. It's embarrassing.


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Tuesday! It is raining here. Looks like we are supposed to have little showers for the rest of the week (here in the piggy woods anyway). I have 6 hummingbirds on the feeders so far so maybe that means the cold snaps are over with? 

The cold nights are really messing with my warm weather veggie and herb plants. My poor little green bean plants have been replanted twice b/c the first batch died off from last week's cold spell - the new growth on my tomato plants looks spindly with curled, ugly leaves. The cold plants LOVE it - I harvested all of my broccoli already and loaded the freezer. My sunflowers keep losing their new growth (gets cold and dies off) and I'll probably have to replant those too. My pepper plants are just sitting there as if I just transplanted them yesterday and aren't doing anything.

I have to deworm my goats today. My big goat weighs more than me and I have to straddle him and hold his head to do it. He is tall and I have to stand on my tippy toes. He knows that he can literally cowboy me around the yard this way and I think he does it to get revenge. Bucket list: Goat riding - check!:wink:


----------



## texasgal

We totally bypassed planting a garden this year.. We've been so focused on getting the back 2 acres ready for the horses... no energy to spare for gardening.

We're stringing wire though! Should be through with major fencework this weekend!


----------



## kctop72

Horses would be a plus for our meet and greet but not a have to (this time around). It would be so much fun just to get as many of us together as possible)))

Oh and happy Tuesday y'all!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ponies are getting hauled off to the show today! Every single stall in the Texas Rose Park is SOLD OUT!!!! Should be a great show! Lots of horses, lots of competition!!!


----------



## kctop72

Good luck in your shows tbj!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks!! Im going on thursday


----------



## outnabout

Hey just a thought...
We could plan a riding day at one of the dude ranches in the Hill Country. It isn't really central but that way we could ride and wouldn't have to bring our own horses. I did some advanced rides at one of the ranches a few years ago and it was really fun. 
What do you guys think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I must ride english!


----------



## texasgal

Sounds like fun!


----------



## nuisance

I haven't gotten my garden planted yet either, too many freezes. it's down to 39 now! suppose to be freezing tonight. Since it's a new house for us, it's a new garden plot, and even though I round-up'd the area late fall it's is over grown with sunflowers. And, since we are in Stage 3 water restrictions, I may roundup it again, and wait, maybe for a fall garden, or next year. I hate starting new garden spots, getting out all the weeds!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

anyone wanna come have lunch!?  hahahhaha jk none of yall r close.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Kayella, here's why I was wondering about Henny's head, Look at Panzer's head! Same spot even!!!


----------



## Cynical25

It's really frustrating to have several English-geared tack stores near Dallas but not a single Western one :/


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Such a cute ponyyyyyyy


----------



## Cynical25

Ouch! He's such a cutie.


----------



## clippityclop

Did I mention how much I LOVE the Hill Country SNA? Never stayed at a dude ranch out there but passed many signs along the way. We always stayed within the park itself. Are you limited to supervised trail rides when riding their horses or can you ride out on your own with friends (who know some really beautiful spots that will take your breath away) ??


----------



## clippityclop

Cynical25 said:


> It's really frustrating to have several English-geared tack stores near Dallas but not a single Western one :/


LOL - and down here there isn't anything PERIOD except for a few Weaver or Reinsman bits or polo wraps at the local Tractor Supply...anybody ever go to that huge tack store in Hockley when it was open? That was a really neat place. The closest tack store we have now is Charlottes Saddlery in Tomball and it is all over-priced english and western.....you can go there to touch and feel something you may have had your eye on for awhile and then go back home and order it - even with overnight shipping fees you'd still get it cheaper online.

WAIT WAIT WAIT East TX friends - isn't there a NEW store in Montgomery or thereabouts? Near Phil's Diner or something like that?


----------



## clippityclop

Ok - I'm not getting anything done. I've got to go outside and work on autowaters in the horse and goat pens and get some goat riding in. But I did get coggins scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## Kayella

Em, that just solidifies the fact that I NEED Pan :wink:

TODAY IS HENNY'S BIRTHDAY WOOOO. He's grown up so much. -tear- Here he is at a few hours old and then from yesterday. My big boy is getting a "cake" tonight.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My stomach is growling in such a way that its vibrating my legs...... Should i be worried....


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> It's really frustrating to have several English-geared tack stores near Dallas but not a single Western one :/


Travel down the road a little to Weatherford, and go to Teskey's. I haven't been there yet, but I was told it was the "walmart of the western tack world"! lol Said they have everything, and reasonable prices. 

Teskey's Saddle Shop: Saddles, Tack and Western Wear


----------



## Kayella

I went to Teskey's a few years ago when I went up to Weatherford to buy a show goat. It is HUUUUGE. Seriously, I got lost in there. It's like a utopia for tack addicts. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> My stomach is growling in such a way that its vibrating my legs...... Should i be worried....


**whispers to tbj** ... "Feed it" ...


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, Teskey's even has a Cafe! Food AND tack - sounds like heaven!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OMG! My boyfriend's mother is the head manager at Teskey's!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> **whispers to tbj** ... "Feed it" ...


*whispers to TG*..."with chicken"...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cynical25 said:


> Oooh, Teskey's even has a Cafe! Food AND tack - sounds like heaven!


They also have a fabulous clothing department  hahahha


----------



## Cynical25

If they have any cute dresses, I may never leave...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ooh I love going to tack shops! How far is Weatherford from Springtown? That one sounds like a good one!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Kayella said:


> Em, that just solidifies the fact that I NEED Pan :wink:
> 
> TODAY IS HENNY'S BIRTHDAY WOOOO. He's grown up so much. -tear- Here he is at a few hours old and then from yesterday. My big boy is getting a "cake" tonight.




hahaha noooo way! I can't part with my baby boy! 

Henny is so cute, happy b-day to him! I love the water fountain pic the most


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just cause he's so darn cute!! DD got to give him lots of scratchies, he looooved having his butt scratched!


----------



## texasgal

What a flippin' cutie!


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> Travel down the road a little to Weatherford, and go to Teskey's. I haven't been there yet, but I was told it was the "walmart of the western tack world"! lol Said they have everything, and reasonable prices.
> 
> Teskey's Saddle Shop: Saddles, Tack and Western Wear


Yes, Cyn go there! Straight out west on I20 in Weatherford. Horseman's World is also in Weatherford. I'm needing to get out there myself.
There is also KO Trading in Haltom City just north of Ft. Worth. Smaller place, super friendly staff.


----------



## kctop72

We have a couple of tack stores around us. There's Paul's saddle shop on Hwy 276 between Rockwall and Greenville but he's retiring at the end of the summer He's got a little bit of everything there, except clothes. Then Mitchell's is right down the road from him and they have western show clothes, halters and a few saddles. They also sell feed and carry your basic neccessities. Last but not least, Horse and Rider in McKinney. 

And if you dare, 4T Tack in Ben Wheeler (other side of Canton), which has become my favorite place but it's too far for a quick run to the tack store.


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> Did I mention how much I LOVE the Hill Country SNA? Never stayed at a dude ranch out there but passed many signs along the way. We always stayed within the park itself. Are you limited to supervised trail rides when riding their horses or can you ride out on your own with friends (who know some really beautiful spots that will take your breath away) ??


I'm sure if you are on their horses a wrangler is required. When I was there we told the wrangler we wanted to really get out and have some fun, so about 5 of us went out about 4 hours and had so much fun. Parts of it were not for the faint of heart :lol: 
The ranches have different plans. I know the one we went to allows day rides so you don't have to stay there, while others require a 2-night stay.
We could always set up in the park for a get-together and maybe those of us who want to ride go the day before or after.

TBJ, I would guess that they have some horses for English riding since they accomodate so many different people. Lots of Europeans on vacation.


----------



## Cynical25

TBJ - I bet you could manage ONE day in a western saddle! lol

Now, if only I had unlimited funds to use at all these tack shops...I mean, I only NEED a headstall and a lead rope, but you know how things just seem to appear in your hands while you browse.


----------



## outnabout

Cyn, I've always come out of Teskey's with more that what I went in for!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks for the carrots, TG! I just mixed Jenny's cake together and he better like it lol. 

Pan is too cute! When I went to visit Henny when he was 2 weeks old, he looooved his chest being scratched. It was adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I know what you mean TG, 4T has a beautiful Cactus all-round saddle I want They have so many things but no clothes there either.

TBJ - have you ever riden in a western saddle? if not, you may not want to go back, they can be soooo comfortable, especially on long rides

As for the dude ranch, that sounds like fun. I'm not sure I could convince DH to go along because he's not paying anyone to ride a horse, especially when he has his own to ride.....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ohh, ooh, can it be planned for after June so I get to come?? LOL. I bet they have all QH don't they? I'm a gaited snob....not sure if I could ride the bumps of a non-gaited hhahahaaa


----------



## nuisance

Cyn. it didn't think it was far. went to google maps..... 16 miles!! 

SOUTH ON FM51


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

TG, yes ive ridden in a western saddle. hahaha i rode western for 2 years. honestly not my thing.  hahha too slow  BUT! I do enjoy trails in them... as long as i get to canter!!!


----------



## texasgal

That was Cyn .. not TG.. hehe


----------



## kctop72

Actually it was me, I think, asking tbj about the western saddle. Well, at least you know how it feels tbj. What discipline did you do that was too slow, western pleasure?

EMS, I have a gaited boy too that I really enjoy. Sometimes I just wanna lope and he doesn't want to cooperate! That's why I'm glad I have my Katy and she is very smooth (when she's working off her hiney) otherwise she'll beat you to death!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kctop72 said:


> Actually it was me, I think, asking tbj about the western saddle. Well, at least you know how it feels tbj. What discipline did you do that was too slow, western pleasure?
> 
> EMS, I have a gaited boy too that I really enjoy. Sometimes I just wanna lope and he doesn't want to cooperate! That's why I'm glad I have my Katy and she is very smooth (when she's working off her hiney) otherwise she'll beat you to death!



Dalilah has this super fast ninja gait (that's what I call it hehe) and it's hard to get her into it, but when she does look out for the dust! She smoked dh's gelding in gait, he had to lope just to try and keep up! That little butt just bounces away and it's as smooth as can be. She is competitive and won't be outdone! LOL. 

I miss riding her. She just had to go and get herself knocked up! :-x


----------



## outnabout

Here ya go... places for cookouts/riding!

Horseback Riding — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling ems! I taught my boy how to jog on a loose rein and it is soooo nice and smooth. Well I call it a jog cause that's what it feels like. His gait is nice too but he doesn't like to do it because I have to collect him up and he gets ****y! He does great out on the road but not so well in the smaller indoor arena.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ya it's easier NOT to go in gait and lazy horses like ours try not to it seems! Stinkers!


----------



## Kiara

TG, hope you get to healing quickly!

TBJ, very nice dress!

Hill Country ride/picknick sounds great! I vote for it being during school break  And after June so EMS can join 

Got a better pic of my girl today. The other ones do her no justice. Maybe y'all can see in this one why I feel like she isn't really large enough to be so far along... I did feel the baby move though.


----------



## kctop72

She's beautiful kiara!


----------



## dbarabians

OK ladies I am game for meeting a few of you at the same time.
However be forewarned if you are not as nice as KCTOP and as easy to talk to then I will have forego future engagements. Just joking.
Lets not forget that after june the temps will be in the 100's. EMS is not going to be used to one of our Texas summers.
As long as there is a hotel nearby with running water and electricity I will gladly rough it with the rest of y'all. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> OK ladies I am game for meeting a few of you at the same time.
> However be forewarned if you are not as nice as KCTOP and as easy to talk to then I will have forego future engagements. Just joking.
> Lets not forget that after june the temps will be in the 100's. EMS is not going to be used to one of our Texas summers.
> As long as there is a hotel nearby with running water and electricity I will gladly rough it with the rest of y'all. Shalom



Haha actually I've been there in August and felt the heat, but honestly last year it got over 100 on numerous days here. It was HOTT! I went to North Carolina to visit my Mom and it was 110 there and I took a picture of the thermometer reading. That's just ridiculous!

I grew up in Florida with the nasty humid heat and lived in Louisiana for a while. I'm really hoping Texas is better than those 2, dry heat PLEASE!!


----------



## Kayella

Texas? Dry heat? :lol: :lol: I guess it depends where you're going. Down where I am south of Houston, it is always hot and always humid. Up in central Texas near Kempner where my dad has some land, it's pretty dry. But it's still hot.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, EMS, dry heat is in North Central TX!!!! Oh we do have some humid days though too. Bur be careful what you wish for!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Its currently 35* -_- I am hoping for heat before i have to show on thursday! hahaha i feel bad for my trainer, shes showing my horse right now out in the cold and wind XD


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Kiara said:


> TG, hope you get to healing quickly!
> 
> TBJ, very nice dress!
> 
> Hill Country ride/picknick sounds great! I vote for it being during school break  And after June so EMS can join
> 
> Got a better pic of my girl today. The other ones do her no justice. Maybe y'all can see in this one why I feel like she isn't really large enough to be so far along... I did feel the baby move though.



She looks so regal, I love it!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My sister lives in Mansfield and it seems to be pretty much dry heat there, and that's not too far from where we will be living.

Either way, even if it's hot as hell I'm sooooo excited about moving guys! DH leaves in just under 4 weeks, he has to be there on May 22. I have the worst butterflies in my stomach right now.... Probably a case of the nervous farts brewing up...lol!! Haha no but really I am so anxious about it and the whole moving process with the horses and everything. Well, kids, horses, 2 german shepherds, a cat, pig, geese, and a cockatiel. I feel like I need to rent a circus trailer to accommodate all the living beings we're taking.


----------



## Kiara

Thank you, Kctop and EMS! She's my beautiful girl. And yes, she is a bit butt high again. Another growth spurt, though not as pronounced as before. I guess that means I feed her well enough if she has growth spurts while pregnant 

Dry heat? Try Phoenix. Single digit humidity. The shopping cart continuously shocks you as you walk. Your car shocks you whenever you touch it... Here I found you have both: Tail frizzing dry and can't-breathe humid. Depends on the day. The weather has been quite temperamental this year. I don't even know what's normal here. My first year here was the flooding year -abnormally wet. Next year, worst drought in decades. This year, weather is undecided and from what I'm told too cold for this time of year. I guess the saying goes: If you don't like Texas weather, wait an hour...

DB, maybe someone can bring a RV that has the works, so we can rotate through the AC as needed


----------



## kctop72

Y'all may have seen this but I thought it was hilarious!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

seen what? i cant see anything... *pout*


----------



## texasgal

^^ that's how I feel about your prom pictures *pout*


----------



## kctop72

Sorry tbj, don't know why you can't see it.

Can you see it now...lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> ^^ that's how I feel about your prom pictures *pout*


then pm me your email! lol idk? :happydance:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

KC, no i still cant  oh well


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Are you on a cell phone tbj? Sometimes I can't see pics on my phone but then I can if I reload the page.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Nope im on my evil Macbook Air -_- the one who hates me


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Evil picture hoarder!


----------



## nuisance

Thanks TG, reminds me I need to go get a couple sports bras! lol

We got down to 30 degrees last night! Record low! BRRRR. We had a fire in the fire place, and I made a pot of chile, in the end of April! REDICULOUS! 

Wormed the girls yesterday evening. They were not happy with me, even though the gel was "apple flavored" They looked like a bunch of toddlers trying to get nasty tasting peas out of their mouths! lol

4 more weeks until Cat's due date! Her bag is a little bigger, but not big enough. I'm hoping she goes early so I can go to my trail ride at Caprock the weekend of 5/24! lol


----------



## texasgal

What'd I do?


----------



## Cynical25

Kiara, your mare is lovely.

If anymore work lands on my desk today, I will either cry or quit.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, I'm over the carrot bandit guy! I always have mine stolen. Plus there's nothing like pretending you are doing work and then suddenly getting busted by that stupid video playing! hahaha! I work from home, but sometimes when I don't want dh to bother me I tell him I'm busy with work, then bam! "Howdy partner..blah blah blah, you're busted!"


----------



## kctop72

Nu, I'm so jealous of you, getting to go to all these trail rides! I soooo want to go but darn kids keeping me so busy, can't get anywhere with my ponies. Although I do get short ones in through the week but no trails (not enough time).
I'll be glad when school is out, graduation over and wedding out of the way so DH and I can have some fun! That probably sounds a little selfish....ok alot selfish!

I don't know what you did this time TG...lol

Cy25, don't quit....you can do it, just hang in there!!!!! Take deep breaths....wooosaaaaaaa.....


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> What'd I do?


 
oops, KC, Thanks for the reminder I need a couple sports bras! lol 

TG, I guess everyone thinks you post everything! lol


----------



## nuisance

Here's a Hill country ride https://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/events/501376706585724/

here is the events that are posted for all of Texas https://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/groups/TexasTrailRiding/events/

there was one posted for Montgomery county, Rodeo, picnic and ride, but I can't find it now. If your on facebook, ask to join the TexasTrailRiding page, and she keeps everyone updated on all the rides, clinics, everything horse related, that she knows of in Texas.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Cyn, I envision it being something like this for you:










Hang in there!! Hope the day gets better for you!


----------



## texasgal

Hey! Where'd you get that picture of my desk??


----------



## Cynical25

That is EXACTLY how I feel! ROFL


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EMS, lol at that pic!!! Looks like me right now in school... XD


----------



## dbarabians

nusiance do they still have the big trail ride before the Rodeo in Wichita Falls?
I rode in it about 12 years ago . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Ok, now I have that song stuck in my head....the hills are alive with the sound of music, aaawww, aawww, aaawww.....


----------



## nuisance

DBA, not that I know of. Of course, they haven't had a big rodeo, except the Texas Ranch Round Up in years. The arena there on 369 rarely gets used anymore. Sad.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We didnt start the fire, it was always burning. Since the worlds been turning, we didnt start the fire..... *stuck in my head* HELP!!!!

http://yeli.us/Flash/Fire.html


----------



## outnabout

Kiara said:


> DB, maybe someone can bring a RV that has the works, so we can rotate through the AC as needed


Yes, or maybe wait until September??? Darn, I wish we had thought about this a couple of months ago!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> We didnt start the fire, it was always burning. Since the worlds been turning, we didnt start the fire..... *stuck in my head* HELP!!!!
> 
> We Didn't Start The Fire


Ok, Thanks now it's in my head! hehehe


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Ok, Thanks now it's in my head! hehehe


ITS SO CATCHY
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee

I have a question for all you texas folks! I have always wanted to travel through texas and this june 8-15 I am off work and am going to be doing just that! Now of course from me being on horseforum you know what my passion is, HORSES! So I am looking online for different places to go and things to do and its well.... I am drawing a blank as to where to go what to do? I was considering going to fort worth and from then Idk lol. I do know I will be making a stop through Gilmer, Texas as I have just started training colts for a ranch in Gilmer and he has requested that I visit the ranch when I come through!(He brings the colts 8 hours to me in MS). So For one day I will be in Gilmer but other than that... This is where I need you guys help? What should I do? Where should I go? What is a must see?


----------



## dbarabians

Denton county is probably the best place to see horses in this country.
I believe there are over 25,000 there and some of the best stallions and breeding facilities in the country. Tioga, Aubrey Valley View and a few other towns.
You might also want to go to Bandera, Weatherford, Stephenville, out west to the big ranches like the 6666's, WT Waggoner Estate, Brown Ranches and numerous others then swing south and head to the King Ranch. That will take all you time up by then I think. It would be acouple of thousand miles round trip .
It also depends on when you come but Ft Worth has some of the biggest show around and the best cutters will be there Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Oh I forgot you have to go to Amarillo to the AQHA headquarters and museum. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

If you go to Fort Worth, go to the Stock yards! They have an awesome tour of the stockyards, a trail ride, and a cattle run through the stockyards. It's a great tourist attraction.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I live in Denton, there is nothing but horse barns here. You just have to know where to look.  Also! Another fun thing is to go down to San Antonio (if you have time) or Galveston and do a beach ride 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee

Loving the suggestions! keep them coming!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Also! There are a few shows going on at the time you want to come, id look around and see if you could catch some on your way through.  (Both western and english) Another thing you have to try is riding in the hill country!!! Rent a cabin downnnn... eehhhhhh id say south west, but not too south, and the stars down there are to DIE for!!! Theres a few cool ranches down there too! Like Clinton Anderson's ranch is down there in hill country, as well as (if you're a Ted Nugent fan) the Spirit of the Wild ranch is in China Springs.  all fun stuff  and if youre a gun fan, one of the largest shooting ranges in the nation is in Weatherford. You can shoot anything from pistols to sniper rifles to automatics and machine guns there, TONS of fun!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

I need to stay away from Craigslist! The saddle I was lusting after a few weeks ago has been re-posted with price reduced by $150. I still can't justify it since my saddle is technically just fine, but I still want it. *pout*


----------



## kctop72

Great suggestions for Wallee! If you like country music, Luckenback should be a stop if you head south then Fredricksburg too (if you enjoy a good beer). DH got a little toasted just on the samples they give you

Happy Thursday y'all!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Fredricksburg is an awesome town!!!! cute lil german type town


----------



## wausuaw

Hey folks! I live in Bryan, TX... As a quick note, I got 3 puppies dumped, 2 need homes (one already adopted). See mah other thread... They are great little gals.

http://http://www.horseforum.com/other-pets/free-puppies-bryan-college-station-tx-181809/


----------



## texasgal

Cute girls, wausuaw .


----------



## wausuaw

They are full of puppy goodness. Pretty smart, too. Very loving, will fallow you everywhere. I go for walkabouts, and they stay right there near me. Took their shots like champs. Will turn out to be some great dawgs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

GUYS!  I found another horse to try! His name is Rusty (Cruising On) and hes 7yo, 16.1hh, Irish TB, grey gelding.  ill post a vid/pic in a second


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper




----------



## Jennakaaate

I haven't posted on here in a while..
Well, my parents finally found a new place to live in Bandera, TX! Which I am *very* excited about.  It's just a tiny little house, but it's sitting on a few acres and surrounded by horse people. Maybe I can get a job there? That would be so awesome, I can't even begin to imagine. My parents are even talking about buying me a horse to keep in TX. The only problem with that is I have such a huge responsibility here in AR. I have Lakota, who is off to the trainer's, being broke to ride as I speak. I need to be in AR to ride him regularly..Not off in Bandera, as sad as it is to say. :/ 
I might be moving back to AR soon, which I know is a disappointment to my mom & my step-dad. Maybe once Lakota has been hauled enough times, my brother & I can trailer him to Texas. I hope so. I just can't imagine life without my baby. But I'm missing my mom so much right now, its unbearable. I'm torn between the 2 states that I love. </3


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

oooh TBJ He's nice! He's sailing right over those jumps like it's nothing. I really don't know anyhing about jumping, although it looks so fun (I do however scout things along the trail when I ride to jump my mare over, lol I love it!)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

The ONLY thing my trainer and I do not like about him is his knee position. He seems lazy with them and they hang down instead of him pulling them up to his chest. But that can be solved with weighted boots and a few..... "challenging" jumps hehehehhe


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> The ONLY thing my trainer and I do not like about him is his knee position. He seems lazy with them and they hang down instead of him pulling them up to his chest. But that can be solved with weighted boots and a few..... "challenging" jumps hehehehhe


See, that's not something I even notice  to me he seems great! I don't know what kind of tack is used, but I can totally see him in a bright red plaid blanket and shiny black saddle and bridle. (I know that isn't important but I couldn't help but think of it)

How long have you been jumping? What got you started? I'm asking because I wonder if it's something one of my daughters may enjoy later on. I'm too old (well I guess 30 isn't THAT old) and fat to start it myself! hahahahaaa


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ive been "jumping" forrrr..... 6ish yrs now? had a trainer from hell for the first 3 1/2years and have been with my current trainer for 2 1/2 years. ive only been COMPETING though for about 1 1/2yrs and have worked hard to get to the height i am now.  without my current trainer though.... i probably would have either died, quit, or hated jumpers. (when i say my old trainer was from hell.... IM NOT KIDDING) heres a picture from when i "first started" competing (on the paint) and my form now. Jumping, as a whole, is hard to learn and even harder to master. But soooo worth it if youre with the right trainer who teacher proper technique. 

And yeah, the whole knees thing is important for higher level jumpers, because you dont want your horse to tuck his knees below his chest and risk catching a rail with them, which risks a flip. Knees up and hooves to the chest is the best form to avoid hitting rails, and to keep both horse and rider safe.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow big difference there! Glad you found a trainer who worked to show you the right way. I've seen videos and pics of jumping accidents...and yikes!
All I can think of is Christopher Reeve (Superman) and what happened to him. :shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yeah and that first pic was taken 7 months after i had already left my old barn, the "brain washing" they gave me lasted for about 8 months. Then when i woke up and realized what they had taught me and how dangerous and wrong it was i have advanced so quickly. I couldn't be more great full for my trainer. Shes my 2nd mom, and she believes in me and my riding ability, whereas my old trainer thought i was "go-nowhere garbage". ALL I have to say, is pick your trainer wisely! And go to shows and watch their riders before saying "yes".


----------



## kctop72

Wishing you luck tbj. I see what you're talking about with the front legs. Could be, he just needs the right rider/trainer combo He doesn't look very happy going through that pattern but I don't know much about jumping....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hes just bored, that height doesnt challenge him. And yeah, he definitely needs a true jumper trainer/rider. The lady selling him is an eventer and she rides him like a cross country horse. She knows he needs a true jumper home too.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well maybe you can give him one


----------



## nuisance

You going to jump this high? :shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

With any luck, talent, and connection, i will be able to  haha


----------



## Cynical25

He's cute, but I couldn't get past his knees, TBJ. I'd like to see him over more challenging jumps. Great job improving your form! Finding the right trainer makes all the difference in the world, doesn't it.

Since I can't ride Cash yet, I've been considering a few lessons at the mostly Dressage/Eventing barn where I board. I'd like to try a "real" forward-moving english horse, since I've primarily ridden long-low-and-slow stock type horses. The other day I laughed at walking my itty bitty 2yo near this MASSIVE Oldenburg gelding - his huge strides were both intimidating and intriguing!


----------



## texasgal

<-----doesn't really believe tbj is going to buy a horse.
<-----thinks tbj just likes looking at horses

lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> You going to jump this high? :shock:


BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA sure, ill jump that... When i die and gain angel wings XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> <-----doesn't really believe tbj is going to buy a horse.
> <-----thinks tbj just likes looking at horses
> 
> lol


LOL! I AM GOING TO BUY ONE! I dont like looking because it makes me jealous of higher level horses out of my budget. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Holy high heck! I would have come right off over that horse! hahahaha!


----------



## kctop72

Holy hannah, that a huge jump. What's the point of it? It looks like a painful landing for both horse and rider???


----------



## nuisance

Probably going for world record. Some people don't care about the consequences!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We should have 8 goslings late tonight/tomorrow!! I checked Lucinda's eggs and they have all pipped internally and looking like they're progressing great! Get ready for extreme cuteness overload ya'll


----------



## Cynical25

Fun, EMS!
All packed for tomorrows 6am flight to Boston. This mini vacation has been planned for 6 months 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys im freaking out.... Apparently im SHOWING a horse as a "test ride" for the next 2 days along with my own lil Romeo! :hide: im terrified!!!! Ive never even seen this horse before!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I mean, im touched and honored that my trainer trusts me this much and believes so highly in my skill. But REALLY!?! She JUST dropped this bomb on me like 2hrs ago!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You will do great tbj! Just trust yourself and go with the flow, and HAVE FUN!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EmsTNWalkers said:


> You will do great tbj! Just trust yourself and go with the flow, and HAVE FUN!!


Thanks EMS!!!  and im just kinda freaking out... Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Are you kidding? Your trainer has total confidence in you and you'd better deliver! 
Can't wait to hear about it


----------



## clippityclop

You can do it TBJ - after this you'll be doing it all the time - it's a sign of good skills. Apparently it is obvious that you have some or they wouldn't have asked you - what a huge compliment! Go get 'em!


----------



## Kayella

Beast it, TBJ! Just ride that horse with the confidence you ride Romeo with. :wink:

Happy Friday everyone!  I'm taking Henny and Bubba to another groundwork clinic tomorrow. Bubba's gonna have some fun. :twisted:


----------



## kctop72

Piece of cake tbj.....Get them ponies rode!!!!!

Happy Friday fellow Texans!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. 

You'll do good TBJ! What a way to "test drive" your new ride! lol

Rode Lil a bit yesterday down the road, not far. She has gotten pretty buddy sour! We had a little rodeo, I stayed on though!  I've never seen a horse crow hop backwards! lol I wouldn't let her turn around, so she just kept bucking, while running backwards. For that, she was made to go farther down the road than I originally planned, just to prove to her I'm boss. Then a little ride around the pasture, to show her, just because we're home doesn't mean she's getting off scott free. She was walking lazily down beside our irrigation ditch, then all of a sudden, her front feet whipped around behind her back feet! a quick 180 without touching the ground. I wasn't ready for it, but still stayed in the saddle. So, I turned her back around, and made her keep going. She's going to be a fun one! lol

Here's her pic before I rode her. She's filling out nicely, from the bottom up! Can't see her ribs anymore, but her top line still needs filled out.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ok! Had a rail in my first round, then FABULOUS in my 1.00m round!!! Could not have asked for better of Romeo, or my eye and leg, hahaha. On my way now (walking) to try out Hondo (the horse im gonna show) and get him ready for his classes tomorrow im showing him in 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

You GO girl!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Emagerrrd they're hatching guys!!


Hank guarding the nest while Lucinda gets a drink. Now that he can hear the babies peeping he is so interested!









Look at his tiny little bill, he was peeping at me.


----------



## kctop72

That's awesome tbj!!! keep the updates coming)))

How cute EMS!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

AAAWWWWWW THEY CUTE!!!  and thnx guys!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Hey guys- sad news. I bought a house in Tennessee!  I'm still in Tejas for a few more weeks though!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

You must leave... Non texan... *shun*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Hey hey, my family and the SO's family are still staying in TX, and I'm only going because the military says I have to. That gets me some points back, right?  LOL!


----------



## texasgal

TBJ!!!!! .... is THAT how I taught you ?????

_*hanging head in shame*_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We're trading places Sharpie! I'm moving from TN to TX
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Sharpie, you're good in my book and a few others I'm sure! What branch of the military and why TN?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahahaha jk ;D yall know i love you all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Army and Fort Campbell- I'm heading over to join the 72nd under the Screaming Eagles 86th CSH (deployable Army hospital), bound out for Afghanistan next summer if plans don't change. 

EMS, any tips or thoughts on TN to share with me? Where are you leaving from and going to? (Don't have to be too specific if you don't want)


----------



## kctop72

Thank you for your service Sharpie! I've been to TN before, it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Yes, thank you for your service. I lived in Tn for 3 years... loved it!


----------



## Sharpie

I have been out there and checked out the stable on base, where I plan on keeping my boy. I think he's gonna think he's died and gone to heaven! 

There is so much GREEN in TN! Even the 'turn-outs' for the stalled horses are gorgeous and there's grass. The actual pastures are even nicer! My guy has only seen grass for 9 weeks in the 2 years I've had him with the drought in south TX going into year three. And they say there is 75 miles of trail that's ride-able from the barn. AND (as if that wasn't enough) there's the land between the lakes rec/nature area within an easy haul, which is probably thousands of miles of trail.

Now, I'm a little scared to try any of the 'mexican' restaraunts here and worry that I may not see a decent tortilla or brisket until I get back to TX...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

That horse was **** -_- pardon my french. He jumped 3'3" without issue then we raised it to 3'6" and he hit it the first time, so we came around again and he refused 3 strides out!!! So i kcked and slapped him then we tried again, he refused 3 steps out! so we LOWERED it to 3'3" again and he stopped out again twice!!!! So we lowered to 3'0" and he stopped out 4 strides out twice!!! So at that point me and my trainer know hes **** for cash and washed him then quickly gave him back to the owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Tbj, was that the gray horse you were looking at ?


----------



## outnabout

TG, love the new avatar!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

No, it was an x-eventer, 10yo gelding, holstiner. Im trying the white next week, then a 7yo bay the week after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> TG, love the new avatar!


Thanks .. I almost don't recognize myself now! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Its super muggy out today! But im just happy to be here!!! Tyler- day 2!  so far the ribbon count is 8 blue ribbons, 5 for me, 3 for my twin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

They hatched! A whole nest full of fuzzy cuteness!! I brought one inside for the kids to see. Lucinda is very accepting of me around the nest and handling them, the kids....not so much LOL. Hank (Daddy) is standing guard as well. He loves me and invites me over but goes after the kids or anyone other than DH.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

ERMAHGURD AAWWWWWW!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

So stinking cute! 
Sorry the horse didn't work out, TBJ, but sounds like a successful show on Romeo!


----------



## kctop72

So cute EMS!!! 

Congrats tbj to you and your twin! Keep up the awesome work.

It's prom day for my kiddos taking my daughter for a pedicure this morning. Her sister took her on Wednesday and got her manicure and nails painted to match her dress!

Got to ride last night for a little whil, she was a little witchy and got the bit UNDER her tongue. How she did it I have no idea!!!! She eventually worked great when she realized it was not going to end until she did.

Hope everyone has an Awesome Saturday!!!


----------



## outnabout

Nu, Cyn am here with five items on my list. Let"s see how many things I walk out with!


----------



## outnabout

As you walk in the door...


----------



## kctop72

drooling......


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Today went AMAZING!!! Couldnt have asked for 2 better rides!!! 28 horse in our class and the first round was speed only. I had 1 rail but was the fastest 4 faulter (1 rail = 4 faults) then in my second class it was first round normal, then second round jump off. I got 3rd out of 29!! 1.00 seconds behind the leader, and .34 seconds behind second place!!! Romeo was so calm and responsive and listened like a dream! And we hauled serious butt in both the jump off and the frst speed round, but it was smooth and long, not a panicked run like most of these people do. ) I could NOT be happier with how this sets us up for the classic tomorrow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Glad to hear that your riding is paying off in ribbons. Keep focused you still have a few more days to go.
outnabout dont buy the whole store while your there. But scheck out the prices on arabian saddles for me. If I am not too late that is. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HEY! Thats Tesky's! If you see "Andrea (Barnett)" tell her Addie says hello!! (My boyfriends mom is the manager) XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

So outanabout, howd you do at teskeys?

Tbj, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all got my kiddos ready for prom!!!! My pics are fuzzy for whatever reason....


----------



## kctop72

And here's a few more.....


----------



## outnabout

KCtop what nice looking kiddos!
Way to go TBJ! So exciting to hear all your great news!
DBA, sorry I missed your message or I would have been glad to check out some saddles for you at Teskey's. 
I stuck to five items but they didn't have the fly mask I wanted so I'll have to order online. It's a Cashel sheer black one for my mare, just for the trailer. So I picked up another mohair cinch. 
Walked right by the blankets and quickly turned away from the chaps, wont need those for a while anyway.


----------



## Cynical25

Way to have self control in that tack store, Out!
KC - great pics!
TBJ - great job! Are you replacing Romeo or adding to your herd?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I sadly have to replace him... I have him on a 6 month lease.... It ends next month... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow what an evening for me. I just got to struggle through pouring rain and mud dealing with my mare. Piggy had choke and it was just awful. Gagging, mucous, she went down, the whole bit. I called the vet right away to come have her tubed. I got her into the barn in the dry and she continued to gag and wretch. She finally got it dislodged THANK GOD! She started munching on some hay on the ground and acting herself again. I called the vet back and let him know she had gotten it out, so he didn't come since there was no need to any more.

That scared the sh** out of me. I cried when she was gasping because I felt so helpless. I love her to pieces and would be devastated if this killed her, not to mention if I would have lost her Pan would be orphaned. 


tbj glad it went so well for you! Sounds like you had a great time!

kc, beautiful pics of such nice looking kids!

out, in spite of my crappy events this evening, when I saw that pic of when you walk in all I could see was lights shining down from heaven. Please tell me this store is close to Springtown!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks y'all. I'm very proud of my kiddos


----------



## dbarabians

kctop your daughter is the spitting image of you.
When are you and Texasgal going to formally name these foals.
I call them the colt the bay filly and krystals filly.
outnabout glad you didnt break the bank at that place.
Good luck TBJ. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Foal naming.. ah yes. Well, if we had more pictures to encourage us ......

EMS ..WHAT did your mare choke on?


----------



## kctop72

DBA, I am stuck on Stars Black Magic for your colt. But I agree with TG on the other ones, definitely need some more pics to help with the names


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Foal naming.. ah yes. Well, if we had more pictures to encourage us ......
> 
> EMS ..WHAT did your mare choke on?



Because she's a pig and was scarfing her food down. She's on a pellet feed, and she obviously didn't chew it and some got lodged. She wasn't a bolter previously, but lately she has gotten worse. My guess is to hurry and eat it before the other mare in with her has a chance to run her off and take it. So I will be wetting it down from now on so this won't happen again.


----------



## texasgal

I had to do that with Charm's feed for a while .. she choked once .. scary!


----------



## outnabout

Ems my mare began choking like that on grain a little over a year ago. I moisten her food slightly and put big rocks in her bowl that I find alongside the railroad tracks. That way she has to work around the rocks to get her grain and it slows her down so she doesn't choke. She hasn't choked since then.


----------



## Kayella

So glad your mare overcame that, Ems. I had a couple choke scares with Henny last year. He choked TWICE in one week. I cried the first time on the phone to my mom. It's such a scary thing to go through. Luckily my dad and I were able to massage his throat and he promptly coughed up the stuck feed on me. Never have I been so happy to have spit up on me. :lol:

Did anyone else get that crazy thunder/hail storm yesterday evening? We had a crazy flash flood after the groundwork clinic and then it starting hailing! Throw some crazy lightning and thunder in there and it was a crazy storm. The irrigation ditches were full within half an hour! It was insane.


----------



## texasgal

OMG ... I really look forward to Monday's .. it's when I GET to go to work to RELAX .. lol.

We stretched wire this weekend .. and the fence is DONE! Finished about 1800 last night .. I.AM.EXHAUSTED.

After the 3rd strand, we turned Gunnie out in the "pasture" for a few hours while we strung the fourth strand. He seemed to enjoy it.

We just need to hang gates now .. and, of course, put up the hot wire and cross fence with hot wire.. so grass can grow where they aren't.

dba . when I get a little caught up here at work, I'll resurrect the foal names and we'll decide. Are you serious about naming the bay Face the Music? If so, I'll concentrate on the other one...

*thanking God for air conditioning, and a nice comfortable chair, and internet*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Got back from the show at 11 last night! Ended up Reserve Champion of my class and 4th in the Low Child/Adult Combined Classic! (1.10m) Very happy with how we preformed! My trainer is even happier! hahaha next week we are goin for champion and 1st instead  hahaha


----------



## nuisance

Congrats TBJ! That's quite an accomplishment in itself! But now you have something to strive for! CHAMPION!  

Didn't get much done this weekend. Went to swap meet with DH at the Texas Motor Speedway. Looking at car parts, oh boy! lol Yesterday, my BP bottomed out, systolic (upper #) was 64... needless to say, I was a bit dizzy most of the day! Doc changed my meds last week. It was just my second dose, so message into her this am. (I just work down the hall from her, but I'll pretend I'm a patient, not an employee and send the message like I should)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sorry nuisance!  but lol about the message, id just go in and be like,"fix it." hahaha


----------



## kctop72

Congrats tbj! Wishing you the best of luck in the next round, Champion bound)))

Nu, sorry to hear about that but good thing your doc is just a few staps away!

I did get some riding in this weekend! Took my mare to roping practice and rode around, got her in the box and she did great. I even tracked my first steer! We stayed behind quite a bit but she still did great. I was such a proud horse mommy!!!!


----------



## outnabout

Hey, happy Monday everyone!

Just uploaded video of my colt being naughty last week...
Eli being naughty! - YouTube


----------



## nuisance

Look who came to visit! Earl's ghost!


----------



## texasgal

^^^ has a nicer comb than Earl did ... IMPOSTER!


----------



## texasgal

Bringing forward to continue brainstorming names..



texasgal said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> 
> Krystal Flame D x CF Midnight Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flamin Kemah Night
> Flamin Midnight Star
> Kemah by Starlight
> 
> 
> 
> Desert Dancer x CF Midnight Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone Star Dancer (or Dancin)
> Desert Star Dancing
> Dancin Star at Midnite
> Face the Music - only because dba seemed to like this one! lol
> 
> --------------------------


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday everyone! I've already changed clothes twice from getting too sweaty and the day is still young. The humidity outside at my house looks like a low lying fog. I've been on my hands and knees pulling weeds for three days since I ran out of string for the weed eater. My husband had to smoke some more meat yesterday just to lure me out (I love smoked chicken). 

Saturday my good friend and I met at the pool to let our kids play and my 3 year old went running by and the lady next to me commented - "you don't have to worry much about sunscreen with her when you've got Latino genes and nice dark skin instead of white skin like me".......I had to look around for a minute to realize she was talking to me......LOL...it is so funny b/c I get a comment like that every summer. This is only April - wait til August.


----------



## nuisance

LOL CC! People wonder if I go to a tanning bed all winter, I say no, I just go outside! No body goes outside anymore, it's sad. We get more and more people with Vitamin D deficencies, I personally think, it's because they don't go outside to get sun.... ok, off my soap box!


----------



## clippityclop

Well you are right tho! Sun makes you happy - it releases endorphins (hence the tanning bed addiction you hear about) and sunlight increases your metabolism and increases your body's ability to maintain itself properly (use its stored vitamins/minerals to keep you healthy) etc....so no wonder people who stay locked up inside all day are all depressed and moody and people who get outside are all perky and energetic. It's a natural, healthy drug.

Oops, guess I got on a soapbox too!  I get way too much sun. I'm sure you can't tell. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal kctop naming the foals is up to you.
I do like Stars black magic and Lone Star Dancer.
What does Kemah mean?
Face the Music would be great for a colt.
Kctop I think I am going to take you up on the offer to help with these foals.
The little bay filly is stubborn as hell and I need to get my hands on her a little more often.
Oh and when and where do you and your husband want to go to dinner at?
Let me know. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, just let me know about the babies, dh and I would be glad to help. As for dinner, thank you but it's truly not necessary, horses are our passion (mine more than his) but none the less a love AND a stress reliever!!!! He even said he would help you halter that qh filly you have


----------



## kctop72

Oh and happy Tuesday y'all!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal kctop naming the foals is up to you.
> I do like Stars black magic and Lone Star Dancer.
> What does Kemah mean?
> Face the Music would be great for a colt.
> Kctop I think I am going to take you up on the offer to help with these foals.
> The little bay filly is stubborn as hell and I need to get my hands on her a little more often.
> Oh and when and where do you and your husband want to go to dinner at?
> Let me know. Shalom


Kemah is a Texas town .. it's down by Galveston .. has a boardwalk and arcades and rides.. you should visit!

Kemah Hotel & Suites - Waterfront Hotel - Meeting Space | Kemah Boardwalk Inn, TX


I'll ditch Face the Music .. didn't know how serious you were...

*brainstorming* ..


----------



## Kayella

Kemah is an awesome town! Lots of fun and you're by the water.  Luckily for me it's only a 15-20 minute drive down. The Boardwalk has a bunch of fun stuff to do, and are about to have a beer festival? :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

I like Face the Music for a name. Not just because Faceman would have bragging rights it just has a nice ring to it.
Kemah is cool with me then.
The foals are growing like weeds. The little bay filly cant run under her mother to switch sides when she is nursing anymore.
Kctop I might need your help and your husbands and both your superpowers.
Some of these horses need their feet trimmed again. Just filed down really.
And of course pictures. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Okie dokie dba, when would be a good time?


----------



## oh vair oh

Anyone else showing in Sulphur Springs this weekend with the Red River Horse club?


----------



## texasgal

^^ No but I stayed in a hotel in Sulphur Springs once... hehe


----------



## Kayella

Where is that exactly, OVO? I'd like to take Henny to some shows but I can't go too far north. :/


----------



## HorseMom1025

We haven't tried Red River (Kitten and Acey are more focused on English), but we'll be up there for Hunt County Horseman's show on May 10-11. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Sulphur Springs is off 30 between Dallas and Texarkana.

The shows are at the Hopkins County Regional Civic Center.
1200 Houston Street
Sulphur Springs‎ TX‎ 75482
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Today is HOT. Anyone else feeling that humidity?

We went to see Oblivion on Sunday. I like Sci-Fi so this was right up my alley. I really enjoyed it. Seems like all the movies nowdays are all about 'after earth'.

Now i want to go see the Will Smith one which IS 'After Earth' if I'm not mistaken - there is also a new Matthew McConaughey one called 'Mud' , a new one coming out with Matt Damon, 'Elysium' and then there is 'Pain and Gain' with Mark Walhberg and the other awesome guys - what is the new Brad Pitt movie - world war z? There is a lot of fun films out right now. All the awesome guys are on the big screen.

Let's not forget Iron Man 3 - I just LOVE Robert Downey Jr. as Tony Stark. He is perfect for that role.

And then Vin Diesel is back in Fast and Furious 6.

This summer is rockin' at the box office!!!!


----------



## HorseMom1025

My husband and I are trying to figure out who can take the kid this weekend so we can go see Iron Man 3. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I'm looking forward to seeing The Great Gatsby


----------



## kctop72

yep, all sound good. Also want to see The Lone Ranger with Johnny Depp as Tonto but not sure when it's supposed to come out????


----------



## oh vair oh

HorseMom1025 said:


> We haven't tried Red River (Kitten and Acey are more focused on English), but we'll be up there for Hunt County Horseman's show on May 10-11.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah darn. We were originally planning on going to that one (and still may depending on how she does this weekend). I was just worried that it is supposed to storm all next week.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im the teen here and i didnt even know those movies existed.. :shocked: i am seriously like.... The most non-social person ever. Hahahaa i dont watch tv, have non-horse friends, or get out of the house except to ride. Hahahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

TBJ I hear ya! I will catch up on movies when I'm too feeble to ride anymore, probably around 80. Books too! Don't care for being inside unless I have to be.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I will get with you or you can tell me when yall are available.
If you dont want dinner out I will buy the stuff for one of your stables BBQs.
Hey lets make a list of all the DFW members and get an event to attend . Soon
Just need a few days notice to clear my schedule.
Of course the rest of you are invited also.
Meeting kctop and her husband was great. thje rest of yall better measure up to that. LOL Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I'm in for a DFW meet up 
Oh Vair Oh - do you only have the yearling?
TBJ - sounds like you're a teenage version of me, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Cynical25 said:


> I'm in for a DFW meet up
> Oh Vair Oh - do you only have the yearling?
> TBJ - sounds like you're a teenage version of me, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm in DFW too 

I have two yearlings, haha. My one is going to be shown the beginning of the year and the other is being prepped to show the end of the year.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!! I hope everyone had a good weekend and start to the week! Dang it feels like forever since I've been on. I haven't even read up yet to see what I missed. We have been so busy over the weekend and the last couple days. Every time I would grab the lap top something would come up lol. I've been helping DH get his info together to go after a company that owes him 16K for work done. We just "advised" them about our intent to file theft of services charges, which with the amount is a class C felony, if they do not pay what is owed. We could REEEEAAAALLLLLY use that money for our move! Speaking of, DH leaves in like 3 weeks. Man time is flying by!


----------



## kctop72

Dba, saturday morning between 9 & 10?

So those in dfw are cynical25, oh vair oh, dbarabians and myself. Anyone else?? Where y'all at in dfw? Dba and I are actually in Collin county but only by a few miles


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'm in Collin County as well, Just north of McKinney. Our mare is boarded in Blue Ridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Well aren't y'all lucky?! I'm all the way down here in Stinkadena :lol: I mean Pasadena, of course.


----------



## nuisance

Wichita Falls is only a couple hrs away! lol

50% chance thunderstorms, let's cross our fingers, we need it so bad! Got 20 bales of hay yesterday $4 a bale. real nice wheat hay, good big heads, probably 75# bales. I wish now, I would have ordered more!


----------



## Cynical25

I'm an Oak Cliff/Dallas gal, board in Cedar Hill, work near the Galleria, and take my son to school waaaaay up at GBT/Coit. I need an electric car. Or a hover craft.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop sat sounds good. See you and the husband then.
I think if we give everyone a months notice then we can plan something here in the DFW area. Perhaps a BBQ or Trail ride. 
I have plenty of horses for those with yearlings.
Just let me know your level of riding. You might even be able to ride Star. If you know what your doing. I have a Quarab that needs some saddle time and is just a little too green for anyone to ride but me. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well it's Wednesday and gonna be a beautiful 88 today but it's Texas so tomorrow will be in the 50's with possible record lows!

Back on the name game.....

Midnight Magmolia Flame
Flamin Midnight Pearl
Flamin Celestial Star

Desert Roma Star
Zavalla's Starlight Dancer

Awesome DBA! Considering it's May 1st, y'all wanna do something in June? Also, I know my area pretty well but not sure of other areas closer to mid DFW????


----------



## HorseMom1025

I've ridden the horse trails around Lake Lavon a few times. They have picnic / horse tying areas there. I think the Trinity Trail Riders Association has info on their site with maps of the area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Denton county! hahaha and where i am its 67... hahahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OH MY GOSH GUYS!!!! ROMEO IS 12 TODAY!!!!!!!! MY BABY BOY IS 12!!!!  Today gonna hack him, bubble bath, and bake him a horse cookie cake with cherry and mint icing!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> kctop sat sounds good. See you and the husband then.
> I think if we give everyone a months notice then we can plan something here in the DFW area. Perhaps a BBQ or Trail ride.
> I have plenty of horses for those with yearlings.
> *Just let me know your level of riding.* You might even be able to ride Star. If you know what your doing. I have a Quarab that needs some saddle time and is just a little too green for anyone to ride but me. Shalom


Do you have one that is husband proof??


----------



## kctop72

HM, We've riden the first few miles of the trails at lavon. The now have around 25 miles of trails and I have maps that I got off the TTRA site. The first few miles are very basic and flat, can't speak for the rest of it but would like to check it out one day


----------



## outnabout

I'm also in DFW area


----------



## Kayella

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> OH MY GOSH GUYS!!!! ROMEO IS 12 TODAY!!!!!!!! MY BABY BOY IS 12!!!!  Today gonna hack him, bubble bath, and bake him a horse cookie cake with cherry and mint icing!


Are you going to use actual cherries for the icing? I think cherries are poisonous to horses, but I may be wrong.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

What about meeting at Lake Ray Roberts trails? hahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

No, we just call it cherry icing. hahaha sorry. Its actually apple, but we layer the apple icing in cherry spree's, so we call it cherry icing  then mint, its just mint. hahah


----------



## Kayella

Oh okay. What a spoiled pony! Apparently the cherries aren't all the harmful, but the leaves produce cyanide? Yikes!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ill show yall a picture of it when its done  hahaha yes he is very very spoiled. XD


----------



## Kayella

I made a little cake for Henny out of oats, molasses, marshmallows, and carrots. He didn't like it because of the carrots. BECAUSE OF THE CARROTS. Did I mention he also doesn't like apples? He'll eat an apple flavored likit, but not an actual apple. Yes, yes my horse is odd.


----------



## texasgal

My silly QHs won't eat any treats.. apples, carrots, store bought treats.. nothing.

Charm thinks that is quite alright.. more for her.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL Woowwwww your pony is odd! Venus (Brooke's horse) wont eat certain types of horse cookies. but your pony takes the cake ;D *ba-dum-tisss*


----------



## Kayella

Oh Henny and Bubba would kill you and stuff you in a closet for some peppermints. :lol: Bubba also likes licorice and watermelon rinds. Nothing like having your rabid appearing pony drool all over you asking for more watermelon rinds!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahaha id love to see that!! The strangest i think ive ever seen is a horse named Splash that my friend owned who... wait for it... LOVED steak and hot dogs... ADORED THEM!!!! Lord knows why! *confused*


----------



## kctop72

What spoiled ponies we have!!!! DH gets mad when I give them treats, can't imagine what he'd do if I made them a cake My girl loves funions!

Tbj, I've always wanted to check out Lake Ray Roberts.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OK IM GETTING TIRED OF THIS SO I HAVE TO ASK!!! DH? Am i just stupid.. or am i missing something... DH? what is a DH? hahahhaha maybe im just being blond.. i dont know. and KC, Lake Ray is AWESOME!


----------



## texasgal

Mine do like beer .. *rolls eyes* ..


----------



## Kayella

Wow TBJ that is odd. The oddest thing I've given my horses is soda annnd pickle flavored snow cone. :lol: They attacked me for that one! I guess because it's so salty.

ETA: DH means Dear Hubby. Or **** Hubby. Whichever suits your mood LOL.


----------



## texasgal

DH = Dear Husband (or any other adjective that starts with a D at the time) .. lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

TG we had to give my twin's horse Bugsy beer for 2 years so he would sweat better. Guinness Black Lager! hahahahahha he adored it too


----------



## texasgal

So do I ..................


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> DH = Dear Husband (or any other adjective that starts with a D at the time) .. lol


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA XD :lol: but yeah, i should have known that... te-he!


----------



## outnabout

DFW peeps, can we set a date so I can tell my PT job sup before they schedule me... 
Will be great to meet you all and your horses!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

cant be this weekend, or next. And chances are my pony will not be in tow. hahaha


----------



## outnabout

Any weekend in June is OK with me, remember Father's Day is June 16


----------



## Cynical25

Saturday's are already booking up for moi...May 19? Sometime Memorial day weekend? June 1 or 2?

My horse would definitely not be in tow, but I'd be thrilled at the chance to ride someone else's, lol.


----------



## texasgal

May 19 is anniversary weekend ... for me.


----------



## outnabout

I can't make it any May wkds, and have a ride scheduled Sat of Memorial Day wkd


----------



## dbarabians

A june weekend will be fine. We all have plenty of notice and time to check out locations. The 29 May -3 JUne I will be in Ft Worth a couple of days with the Region 9 arabian horse show.
Anyone needing a horse to ride just let me know. There are 10 here to ride but at least 5 are for advanced riders. ONLY. No beginners. I do have a couple anyone can ride. We can all figure out the cost and logistics so it should be fun.
Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey I'll be in the DFW area and if it's after I move I can come!!!


----------



## kctop72

Sometimes you don't realize how busy you truly are until you go to schedule something and nothing works so you have to squeeze it in somewhere! I think June 8 is the best day for me although that's graduation weekend and I think my daughter wants to have a party but we shall see. The only other day is June would be the 29th.

Dba, you showing one of your beauties in Ft. Worth??


----------



## dbarabians

No kctop I wish I were. Just checking out the horses and hoping to find a trainer for english and HJ. Got a couple of horses that I would like to show next year.
anyone know of a good trainer in the Dallas area let me know. Lessons for me to.
There is going to be a schooling show may 12 at the lazy dog ranch here in Nevada. anyone going? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, I'll check with my dressage friend to see if she knows of anyone ragrding the English and HJ. 

I haven't seen anything on the schooling show. Is it more of a clinic or show and I have no idea where the lazy dog ranch is and Nevada ain't that big??


----------



## nuisance

I was "talking" on my recipe forum once, DH came in, says "DH, hmm what's that stand for, **** head?" I said yep, so that's all I can think of when I type DH now! lol 
my horses loves their treats...if their cookie type treats. t2 of them won't touch apples, carrots, watermellon rinds, etc! the other, will eat anything you put in front of her! lol 

I tried peppermints a while back, my TB ate one, wouldn't touch another, my QH ate one, chewed it right up, I gave her another, she sucked on it, I wish I had my camera, it was funny looking, after that, she never would touch another, my paint... Like I said, she will eat anything!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA just called KC, kctop... I think he is the only one who uses full names.. O.O hahaha


----------



## dbarabians

I was raised in a more formal time and those manners were drilled into my head.
If I didnt use them my mother would come out of her grave to slap me.
Sometimes I dont know why there isnt a size six wedgie imbedded in my head. She never raised a hand to strike me anywhere but I am certain she wanted to at times.
i do however curse like a sailor.
TBJ your and STG the moderator are the only names I abbreviate.
So lets all nominate a date and see how many of us can make it that weekend.
That ought to narrow it down. I can clear my schedule anytime with week or two notice. 
I do believe that kctops church has a playday on the 22nd maybe we can all meet up then and cook out somewhere afterward. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

June 22 or 29 would work for me to meetup.

Cash has refused carrots, apples & peppermints. He also ignored the grain we began offering last week, but he has since come around  Had stayed fat on grass & hay thus far.


----------



## kctop72

Sounds good to me dba but the playday is the 3rd Saturday of every month so it will be the 15th of June.


----------



## dbarabians

sorry kctop. the 15th , the 22nd, the 29th so far. anyone else have a suggestion? Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I'll be in the Smoky Mtns with my brothers & our families on June 15


----------



## texasgal

<---- Jealous ... I love the smoki mountains.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I will be in a horse show in Waco 15-23.....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sorry, 12-23. not 15-23. haha


----------



## Cynical25

This work day requires an oatmeal chocolate chip cookie delivery from Tiff's Treats. Sometimes, I do appreciate the convenience & perks of working in the city


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Hey my friends how is everyone. Sorry for the long absence been beyond busy the last couple months.


----------



## ziptothestar

I think every work day needs a Tiff's Treats break


----------



## nuisance

Good to "see" you WW!!! We've been wondering about you, hoping everything was ok!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

Everything is great actually.


----------



## texasgal

OMGoodness! WW! *hugs*


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

just super busy. Ive been helping a guy create a new business so lots and lots of long days.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well hello TG Ive missed ya sis. I see you haven't been by my place. My chickens being still in tact and all.


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. I don't know about ya'll, but I have predators! LOL.. ***** are weaning babies... hawks are teaching their babies to fly and hunt.

I lost my banty roo a few days ago .. made me sick.

I DO love to watch the hawks teaching their young to fly. We had 5 hawks flying and soaring overhead .. much like buzzards do. one of the young ones couldn't fly without screeeeeeeeaching ... much to the horror of my chickens.. lol


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

have the other usual suspects been around. How about DBA? he been on lately?


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh and I thought I typed this earlier but Its great to see you nuisance.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HEYYYY!!!! WW!!!! I missed ya! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

WW, so glad to have you back with us!
Nu, why don't you come on down for the DFW meetup???


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

hey there TBJ and Out. good to see you guys again. I trust all is going well in your little slices of TX.


----------



## Kayella

I feel like everyone is meeting up except me. :lol: -POUTS IN A CORNER- That's okay, I didn't want to play with you guys anyways! 

Nice to see you again, WW! Been a while! 

And hello to Zip, don't know if you've introduced yourself already? Don't get lost in our everchanging conversation LOL.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

indeed good to be back Kayella and good to see ya


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I'm not meeting up what are we talking about here?


----------



## nuisance

DFW peeps are arranging a meeting.... with food! I may crash it too! I just work (paid) M-F, most weekends are open for me


----------



## dbarabians

worship Warrior good to hear from you.
We are trying to have a meet and greet or trail ride in June for all those who can make it.
I will supply the meat if everyone will bring a sidedish .
We need to set a time, place and date. It ought to be fun and a good excuse for a road trip. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

if anyone needs to borrow a horse let me know and come out to ride before so we know which ones you might be best suited for.
Besides I can always use help riding these beast.
I have 3 western saddles and plenty of bridles. If you want to bring your own you can.
TBJ my stallion was trained to ride English so if you want you can ride him and bring your own tack. He is only 14.2 but plenty of horse I can assure you. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I must come visit you and your horses, DB!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

It's okay Kayella - you and me both. DFW is a bit far for me with having little kids at home and all. I'm going to work for hubby twice a week now (dang - back to the working world) to help keep things running at his place and basically start filling in when the REAL employees do things like take vacations or have babies, etc LOL. We keep running into issues like this so it just makes sense for me to do it since I already know the job anyway. 

It can be pretty interesting working with your husband all day, every day - you really have to be able to get along and leave home at home, and work at work. At work I am just another employee and that's fine. I don't require big paychecks or special treatment - just take me to eat mexican food at LEAST once a week for lunch and I'm good.


----------



## kctop72

Hey WW, so glad to have you back! 

Have we decided on a date for our meet and eat yet?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Haha how funny I live in the Smoky Mountains and am leaving them for TX! Cyn, Let me know if you need any suggestions on places to go or things to do, etc. I know the area very well 

DB, I told my hubby about you and the work you do with the Veterans. That combined with being a horse person...you win in his book LOL! We won't know anyone there except my sister and her family and a friend of mine who moved from TN to there also (her Mom and brother and his family live in Arlington) so it would be so nice to meet some of you! I don't do well with change and I'm already feeling the anxiety and sadness feelings


----------



## outnabout

Kayella said:


> I feel like everyone is meeting up except me. :lol: -POUTS IN A CORNER- That's okay, I didn't want to play with you guys anyways!
> 
> Nice to see you again, WW! Been a while!
> 
> And hello to Zip, don't know if you've introduced yourself already? Don't get lost in our everchanging conversation LOL.


No worries Kayella, I am not forgetting that one day I will pony my colt and you will walk Henny with us while DBA and probably TBG fly on ahead on some Texas trail somewhere :wink: If you remember that conversation...
Besides you guys are down there by TG. So we have to console ourselves somehow!


----------



## outnabout

dbarabians said:


> if anyone needs to borrow a horse let me know and come out to ride before so we know which ones you might be best suited for.
> Besides I can always use help riding these beast.
> I have 3 western saddles and plenty of bridles. If you want to bring your own you can.
> TBJ my stallion was trained to ride English so if you want you can ride him and bring your own tack. He is only 14.2 but plenty of horse I can assure you. Shalom


DBA my mare will go into instant breeding mode in the presence of a stallion! Seriously she is quite the hussy :-|
So maybe I could ride one of yours?


----------



## Kayella

Yes, I will hand walk Henny if I have to! :lol: I think TG is about 2 hours north of me. Better than the 4~ hour drive to DFW, though!


----------



## texasgal

Stinky-dena is 68 miles from montgomery.


----------



## Kayella

Oh, you're closer than I thought! You're only an hour away!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Cynical25

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Haha how funny I live in the Smoky Mountains and am leaving them for TX! Cyn, Let me know if you need any suggestions on places to go or things to do, etc. I know the area very well


I know NOTHING about the area! Apparently it's a place both my brothers have always wanted to visit. I'm just excited that we're having a family trip, since we haven't done so since our parents passed away several years ago. I only get to see my one brother about once every year and a half.


----------



## Cynical25

It was fun to see Cash's sleek, copper colored coat yesterday! He was covered in scruffy winter fur when I bought him so I didn't know what to expect. Check out the awkward, seriously hip-high growth spurt he's in, lol.


----------



## dbarabians

If anyone would like to ride their own mare and concerned about Star being there I dont have to bring him.
I am slightly concerned about him around that many new horses. we have ridden with one or two others but they are horses he is familiar with.
I do have plenty to ride about 7 though some require a very experienced rider.
Just let me know. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and cynical dont worry this is the Texas thread. No one here is going to be critical of a yearling that is built downhill.
we are not going to ask if you have had him gelded, why you purchased him, or if you are going to keep and cherish him for life till death do you part.
He is nice and being butt high is normal for a growing horse.
Notice I didnt refer to anything in the background of the picture that my eagle I might suspect is neglect. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Oh and cynical dont worry this is the Texas thread. No one here is going to be critical of a yearling that is built downhill.
> we are not going to ask if you have had him gelded, why you purchased him, or if you are going to keep and cherish him for life till death do you part.
> He is nice and being butt high is normal for a growing horse.
> *Notice I didnt refer to anything in the background of the picture that my eagle I might suspect is neglect*. LOL Shalom


Seriously?? You didn't notice that the 3746th blade of grass from the right in the back by the trailer appears to be a toxic weed?? I'm calling the authorities!

:lol:

You pretty much nailed all the busy-bodies' issues in that one paragraph! *snort*


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny, too bad it's true!!! Cy, he looks gorgeous to me and I didn't even look at the background..... I like to look at the horses color and conformation the read what people say about that. If they start on a tear, I just go to the next comment.


----------



## Cynical25

Random question: do ya'll use hoof oil/conditioner? My boy is in a dirt paddock and his hooves look good at the moment (I've only had him there 2 months, of course.) I don't recall using anything on the stalled show horses when I moved to TX, but my MI & OH pastured horses benefitted from periodic Hooflex or similar...


----------



## Kayella

I've used Keratex hoof hardener on Henny's feet but that's only to help build up sole. I have him on my vet's hoof supplement currently and I swear he has the prettiest frogs!


----------



## Cynical25

Disregard that last question. I just read a a few articles on the topic, including this: Hoof Dressings: What Studies Show | TheHorse.com

I do swear by biotin for horses with cracked or white hooves (or humans wanting longer nails & hair,) but that's not a topical application so it doesn't count in this context!


----------



## clippityclop

My pony got bit by a snake - struck twice, in the pecs! :shock: Crazy! I didn't see it happen, just recognized the fang marks, one set a little lower than the other. Glad it wasn't venomous. All four punctures cleared up within a couple of days and one is still being a bit oozy and puffy so I'll keep an eye on that for crackly skin or stink that means staph. But I think we will be okay. The spots sure do itch really bad - he just LOVES somebody to scratch it but of course that just makes them swell again.

I've never been bit by a fanged snake, only regular snakes but I know how nasty of an infection you can get even from the little ones. I've read that some poisonous snakes can choose whether to release their venom when biting and sometimes they just bite dry if they are trying to just chase off a nosey pony for example. He's lucky he didn't get bit in the face. He must have been in a weird position for it to get him on the chest - like the snake must have been on higher ground maybe. He has been eating grass along the bank of the pond which is neck deep in vines and overgrowth so this doesn't surprise me.

I guess it is that time of year to watch where you step.


----------



## kctop72

Glad your pony is ok CC.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OH MY GOSH! I love everyones conversations. Hahahaha  i agree to all words said, and say hello again! Sorry, ive been busy . But! Back to Tyler now for horse show week 2!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Yesterday morning I found a 2 ft long snake dead. I dont know if the cats or the guineas killed it but they just earned some points with me. I detest all reptiles and will not touch one. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Heyyyy now! I own 3 snakes! One is an albino corn snake named Dicy, one is an albino tree boa named Fang, and one is a golden eyelash viper named Shimmer.  all of them ive raised since an egg. My biggest is my boa, who is 7ft, Dicy is second at 5ft, and my golden eyelash is 4'7". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I love (nonpoisonous) reptiles! I used to have a bearded dragon named Sheldon but had to sell him cause it cost me 100 bucks a month just to feed him! @[email protected] Feeding both my horses is cheaper than that!! I do love reptiles, though. I'd love to own a corn snake in the future, they're a good medium size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

The young woman who works next door to me has what I call a reptile museum in her house. She has lighted shelves with cages for them. Snakes, tarantulas, who knows what else. Needless to say I have never visited her home!
Personally I adore lizards and have all sorts of lizard stuff, even found a pretty lizard rhinestone brooch.


----------



## clippityclop

I find reptiles to be interesting too - I've owned snakes and lizards before......the biggest was a 5 foot red tail boa and I had an iguana that was probably 6 foot or more from nose to tail (he was meaner than snot and wanted to eat your fingers). Got rid of all reptiles once I got preggo with #1. I used to breed mice to feed the snakes too - mice stink! LOL! I even froze the little pinky mice and thawed them in cups of water in the microwave to feed the baby corn snakes......TMI? LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CC!!!! I did that too!!!! XD then my mom wanted me to stop cause she thaught it was "inhumane" hahahahaha so i just use frozen ones from the store!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Eww.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Lol. DH would wet his britches if there was a snake in the house! CC glad you horse is ok. Our pit got bit on the nose by some kind of snake last week. Swelled and drained for awhile. But, he's good now.


----------



## dbarabians

I will not be visiting anyone home that has a snake.
I dont trust them and they totally creep me out.
If I see one near me it must die so I dont even visit the reptile houses in zoos. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Dicy has escaped her cage several times. She commonly ends up in bed with me... Lol! Good thing shes litter box trained! My golden eyelash (Shimmer) has yet to escape her cage anddddd im rather happy about that with how toxic she is hahaha. Then fang has only escaped twice and i found her in my closet curled up on my dress rack. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Yep, dh says the only good snake is a dead snake!!!


----------



## outnabout

dbarabians said:


> I will not be visiting anyone home that has a snake.
> I dont trust them and they totally creep me out.
> If I see one near me it must die so I dont even visit the reptile houses in zoos. Shalom


 Exactly that's how I am about spiders. Ugh Even the word spider SPIDER 
creeps me out!
Weird, since I I have always loved the natural world, camping, etc
DBA what are your thoughts on this? What's with the critter pbobias?
Did a giant tarantula eat me in a past life? :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Yes. Let's ask the therapist about irrational phobias .......


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im goin with TG.... Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Outnabout, I have pretty severe arachnophobia... Even though I love nature and animals, I just cannot handle any type of arachnid.

I know what caused it. When I was 3, my aunt gifted my 7 year old brother a pet tarantula. I vividly remember how he used to torture me with it. He even went so far as to place it on me when I was sleeping. Imagine waking up with a huge hairy spider on your chest.

I blame my big brother for the majority of my hang-ups...with good reason!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Onto nicer topics.......Happy Friday Y'all!!!!!!


----------



## Kayella

I feel like we've had this conversation before LOL. I don't like spiders. They're nasty and hairy and beady eyed. I can stand to be around them, but seriously, don't touch me. 

A couple years ago at my dad's land in Kempner(Near Harker Heights/Killeen area) we were picking up trailer skirting from an old tenant and this little guy/gal popped out of the ground to say hello. This was after an 8-9 inch long centipede came to visit, too. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I raised a rose haired tarantula when i was 5, we named it Rosie. Only after Rosie died did we realize it was a male all along... Whoops. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I understand all creatures have a place in the world, but I'd prefer snakes/bugs/multi-legged and/or poisonous creatures find a place far away from me.

Happy Friday! Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## texasgal

My very first job was at the local pet store. I was excellent at handling the snakes and the spiders. My mother had to call before she came to the store because she wouldn't be able to handle seeing me with a 2 ft rat snake draped around my neck, or wrapped around me like a belt. *rolls eyes*

I could tell you snake stories..... but I have a better one.


----------



## texasgal

Your illustrious leader (that would be me) LOCKED HERSELF IN THE CHICKEN COOP THIS MORNING.

Lucky for the birds, it was just daylight, so I was no longer in chupacabra form.


----------



## nuisance

I have a spider phobia! Matter of fact, I took my parents brand new van, had it less than 2 wks. I was 16, going to the store to get something for mom. I was headed out the driveway, it was about 1/4 mile long, thru the pasture. One of those big black furry fly spiders was on the inside of the windshield, about the time I noticed it, it jumped at me..... I took out a good section of a wood fence!!! I'm 50, they still won't let me forget it! lol Luckily the van had very little to no damage.... dad said he wanted that section of fence gone anyway... it wasn't built back either! lol 

Give me a snake, mouse, anything that's not a spider! I have to save my poor 6'2" 250# husband from the snakes!


----------



## texasgal

DH is arachnophobic... and not fond of snakes.


----------



## kctop72

Cy, I can't like your post enough....I understand all creatures have a place in the world, but I'd prefer snakes/bugs/multi-legged and/or poisonous creatures find a place far away from me.

Happy Friday! Is it 5 o'clock yet? 

Now can we PLEASE change the subject, y'all are giving me the willies.....


----------



## texasgal

We live in the woods. We bought a completely wooded piece of property and cleared a little hole for our house. Everytime DH complains about the snakes and the spiders, I remind him of that. WE CHOSE to LIVE IN THE WOODS.

LOL ... It gives him something to do. Sprinkle poison, spray poison, pay the Orkin guy ... bla bla bla ..

Then he wonders why we don't have birds ... "You've killed all the **** bugs that they eat!" ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Done with my rounds for today! Double clear! 2 blues for me an Romeo!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I think Romeo is your horse..


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> I think Romeo is your horse..


I do too.. With all my heart.... But sadly it is a forbiden love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Wish I could "dislike" that post, TBJ  No chance of continuing with him?

I'm all alone in this quadrant of the office today. I've done nothing but google horse-related stuff all morning...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CYN, nope... None at all once i find my new horse. I mean, if they ever need/want me to show/ride him id jump an beg for the chance. Yall know i love him more than any other. But because of that darn "lameness" he is one we cant risk buying... Breaks my heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

good day my friends. So glad its Friday. Im planning to rest a lot this weekend. Its been a really long week.


----------



## texasgal

KenTUCKy Derby day tomorrow. Hopefully I'll find a channel with all day coverage and just immerse myself in pretty horses, hats, and back stories...


----------



## Cynical25

I want to go to the Derby just so I could have an excuse to wear a ridiculously large hat for a day.


----------



## texasgal

cyn .. you can do that ANY day! lol


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhh, in fact.... I think we should all buy large floppy hats for the meet-n-greet....


----------



## Kayella

Large floppy hats: Check!



This is when we went down to Galveston for my birthday last year. I'm in the middle! 

And another fun photo!



The rectangular plaque above us with the blue strip shows the water line after Hurricane Ike. Mind you, the curb is also a good foot tall. I'm 5'5'' for reference. This was on The Strand right by the Sea Wall.


----------



## Cynical25

I tried to buy a big floppy hat last summer but I chickened out, lol. Now, if it's required attire for our meet & greet, I'll have a good excuse 

Speaking of said M&G, did we pin down a date?? A one day event (rather than going somewhere) is about all I can do, as I will be coming solo. Sadly, neither fiance nor my son have been afflicted with horse fever.


----------



## outnabout

DBA, what kind of big floppy hat are you going to wear?? and WW?


----------



## outnabout

Kayella, you managed to really creep me out! I will never, ever visit page 512 again, and anyone scared of spiders should not go there!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I cant wear floppy hats... They hate me... Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

OMG tbj

"I MUST ride english"
"I CAN'T wear a floppy hat"

I see a trend here... hehehe


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HEYYYY NOW! I can rock western wear  hahahaha but floppy hats always end up slapping my face. Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Just think how FABULOUS you'd be though!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahaha i do look fabulous! But i get slapped!!! Hahahaha yall can wear the hat. Ill admire yall!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

If you pick the right hat, it won't slap you...



Or there is always this:


----------



## dbarabians

To answer the question about fear of spiders and snakes there are studies that show the fear is both instinctive and learned.
It is too complicated to really pin down.
I do not wear floppy hats only a ball cap and only if I have to get up early and no time to shower or its windy outside.
I have to distance myself from the ******** somehow.
the meet and greet can be on the 15th 22nd or 29th.
The 15th is kctops playday so that might not be a bad idea. Or we can plan a trail ride around lake lavon or somewhere else.
WE NEED input or suggestions from everyone. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol! Love it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

No input from me .. not my meet and greet .. I just sit back and see what gels and then plan to crash it if I can ... lol


----------



## dbarabians

No problem then lets all plan for the 15th of June. Any yeas or neighs?
Looks like someone is going to have to take charge of this enterprise just to get it past the thinking stage. 
Texasgal if you and the husband want to bike up here we will definetly plan around your trip.
Everyone might not be able to make it this time but nif we get at least 4-5 of us together then I would call it a success. More though would be great.
I am lacking in conversational skills and quite shy in public.
Ok that last sentence was false. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Is that father's day? I'll check with him and maybe we'll scoot up there on the 15th and spend the night somewhere and come home the next day ...


----------



## Cynical25

I'm a maybe for the 15th - might still be driving home from Smoky Mountains. The 16th is Father's Day. The 17th is my son's 8th birthday


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cant 15th :/ horse show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Well then how about the 22nd or the 29th? Any input on those days. I forgot about Fathers day . I was just going to go to the playday anyway. Anyone still want to meet me and kctop there it will be fun and I will have a couple of horses to ride if you want to participate.
My daughter will probably take me out the night of the 15th for dinner .
Texasgal if you and the hubby come up I will buy your dinner that night and tell the kid to wait till sunday. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. I'll check with DH and see what he thinks.. we've been wanting to take a weekend trip...

Where are you exactly?


----------



## dbarabians

Collin County east of Wylie in a town named Nevada. Say it like NUH VAY DUH.
The farm is in Lamar county 22 miles SE of Paris along the Sulpher River. 
When is Faceman coming down that would be awesome to have everyone meet him. 
If I meet the two of you at the same time I can retire from this forum. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Your life will have been complete.....


----------



## texasgal

Nevada ---230 miles .. 4 hours if we go through kaufman and terrell .. (i'll avoid dallas like the plague on the bikes..)


----------



## HorseMom1025

The 29th would work best for me. My daughter has horse shows the 15th and 22nd. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Paris -- 267 miles .. almost 5 hours.


----------



## Cynical25

Home -- 18 miles -- 45 minutes. (that's where *I* want to go)


----------



## texasgal

I agree, Cyn. 

Home, 30 miles, 45 minutes.


----------



## dbarabians

out n about, cynical oh vair oh, tbj any others is the 29th a good day? Oh and I forgot my dear friend kctop.
More input is needed so we can narrow this down make plans and get every thing down so we can enjoy ourselves.
nuisance can you make it down the 29th? Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Sorry, just logging back on at the end of the work day... and it's only 20 minutes to the barn 
The 15, 22 or 29th are all OK with me for now, and I hope that we can decide also before someone schedules me to work one of those days!


----------



## kctop72

The 29th works good for me!!! Forgot we had an ATV rodeo scheduled at the church on the 22nd


----------



## Cynical25

29th would be perfect for me. Will there be cookies?


----------



## outnabout

Mmmm... how about brownies??


----------



## kctop72

DBA, I sure am glad you corrected yourself here


> *I am lacking in conversational skills and quite shy in public.
> Ok that last sentence was false. Shalom*


As for the big hats, I tried one on in Canton last month and my friends liked it and so did I. Just can't figure out where in the heck I would wear it. I have a big back a$$wards gus type hat that I bought at the stock show, maybe I'll just wear it instead

Oh and I'm 45 miles and 1 hr from home.....so ready to go. My daughters Spring Show is tonight at the school. It will be her last high school performance :/


----------



## outnabout

Was just thinking, too, that if we trail ride at the end of June we will need to start fairly early in the day, and then it may be too hot for some to cook out when we are done.


----------



## dbarabians

OK everybody looks like a majority can make it on the 29th.
So unless there is another date that more people can attend I nominate June 29th.
If no one else has a better date then lets mark our calendars.
We can set the time place and activity in the next few days hopefully. 
Everyone else that is not in the DFW area is welcome to attend also. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

outnabout said:


> Mmmm... how about brownies??


Yes! And cake, cakeballs, pie, donuts, tarts, or just about any type of sweet goodness will work for me


----------



## Kayella

What if we just met in the summer months and had barbecues, played sports and stuff and during the winter months we could trail ride? I think that'd be easier on us and our ponies haha.


----------



## clippityclop

Now that you've decided on the 29th, where will everyone meet? I probably won't make it but I still want to be nosy and keep up with it all.

NOW BACK UP

TG, how ever did you manage to lock yourself in the chicken coop and how did you get out? If I did that, hubby would make me have to crawl out thru the lids of the nesting boxes and take pictures the whole entire time.


----------



## Kiara

Ok, it's finals time, so just a really quick catch-up from me before I disappear until finals end:

- Way to go, TBJ!

- Snakes, not my favorite. Especially the poisonous ones. Our cat keeps bringing them in though (luckily only the Gardener (hope I spelled that right) ones)

- with Kayella on feeling left out on the meet up. Though June wouldn't work anyway. Between M-F school and work on weekends...

- baby momma has started to get a little bit of a bag. I can feel some resistance when squeezing and the teets look filled. She's laying down more often, but no other signs. 

-large hats are fun. Wasn't there a Red Hat club? We could be the large hat club :lol:

Ok, gotta get back to studying. See y'all after finals!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dang I wasn't on for 2 days and missed pages and pages...and gross SPIDERS! I was not happy about scrolling down to learn that the hideous creature in that pic Kayella posted is a Texas resident! :shock::shock::shock::shock:

June 29 works good for me! I can't suggest a meeting place, I have no clue where anything is lol. I am happy to make anything and bring it. 

I let Panzer and Dalilah in with the other horses for the first time in the back pasture yesterday. All the horses were so interested in meeting him. (as if they didn't see and smell them through the stall window all the time) They all did great! 

TG, how did you get locked in and how did you get out?
TBJ, congrats on the blue ribbons!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

TG! omg go to the thread "what is this???"

It's your avatar! CRAAAAAZZZZZYYYYYY


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It's on the second page in horse talk


----------



## Kayella

Lol Ems I noticed that, too!! I was like "OMG, THAT'S TG!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> TG! omg go to the thread "what is this???"
> 
> It's your avatar! CRAAAAAZZZZZYYYYYY


How did THAT happen? lol ... she says it's gone now.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Who knows but how funny!


----------



## texasgal

Love the new avatar ems!


----------



## kctop72

Heading to dba's to get more naby pics)))


----------



## texasgal

Fire in fireplace ... in Texas .. the first Saturday in May ....

Happy Kentucky Derby Day!


----------



## kctop72

Finally home where I can upload pics then I'm gonna crash!!!!

Here's the little black filly that I couldn't get pics of last time,,,
























For some reason didn't get any pics of the bay filly. I sat down in the pasture and she was very curious but everytime I moved she hid behind momma. So I got a couple of Magic, he's sooo cute








and laying out for a tan


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Mornin' guys! So, do y'all remember that little filly I told you about? The one that we rescued from having her leg trapped under the board in the stall? She is horribly underweight, and the day before yesterday I discovered she is COVERED in lice!!! She still hasn't dropped her coat. (Bo says he wormed her.) Anyways, yesterday morning dh asked the barn owner if he would take $100 right now for her, and he said yes, so dh handed him the money!! She is now ours and will be coming to TX with us! We are going to catch her and get her put up and wormed and cared for. My daughter is just thrilled to pieces, this is her filly!! She is special to us anyways, she was born on my b-day last year (May 30) while the BO was out of town, and we cared for them and gave her the enema, etc. 


Here's a pic from the morning after she was born


















And a pic from yesterday


----------



## clippityclop

She's going to be cute! She's probably really anemic - I've had that problem before with goats that get infested with lice and worms - their hair coat looks bad for about 3-6 months. How old is she? Will she eat feed that you could put some Red Cell on? Just thinking of ideas.


----------



## texasgal

Yay for the filly! ..... and one more horse to move......


----------



## clippityclop

Well I had a great Saturday UNTIL the evening. Went out for a late dinner at Texas Roadhouse. Waitresses/waiters drop plates all of the time - no big deal - especially on really busy and packed Saturday nights right? So when you hear plates crash, you don't even look up anymore - just keep on visiting and eating.

Until last night -I heard the plates crash right next to me but I didn't look up - I wasn't going to make the waitress feel even more embarrassed by being a rubber necker...

First I heard the crash - then I realized that the moment of silence that usually follows was taking a little too long, then I realized CRAP they really just dumped an entire order of food on me.:shock: Scalding hot food all in my hair and left side and all in my lap. YES - it landed on me. Two steaks, mashed potatoes, sweet taters, chicken fried steak and gravy, shrimp and various sides with french fries.

Got it all cleaned up but my clothes were soaked - we were done eating so we just left - the folks sitting around us were sympathetic but I wasn't too upset so we all laughed it off - 

I've had drinks spill on me, but not an entire order for a table of four. That's a first.


----------



## kctop72

Glad the philly has a great owner now EMS!!!! Just had to share these pics of Apache I took yesterday. She's sooo pretty and in season, being a little h.....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes clippity that sounds awful! Did you at least keep the steaks that fell in your lap?? :lol:

kc, I love that mare's frosting! She is beautiful!

Db, I must come and see those babies, they are beyond cute!

If it would ever stop raining we are going to try to catch the filly and get her stalled. She isn't halter broke, but we will get that handled in no time. She has an easy going disposition so I don't think she'll be any trouble. She may flip over once or twice at the worst but after that I expect she will be fine.
We plan to hit her with Zimecterin Gold and put on another application of lice treatment. The BO already put one dose (one dose is all that it requires)on her, but I would feel better doing another. My skin is still crawling after seeing those things....horrifying. :shock:

I really wish he would just stop breeding his horses and get rid of some that he has. It's so frustrating seeing it every day. This little filly literally stood and withered away into hardly anything and there was no need for it!! He doesn't handle any of his foals until time to break them either. They are wild and trying to catch them when necessary is a joke. For instance catching one to work it or treat lice turns in to such a fiasco! Forget any feet trimming or vet care. He had his go back in the day breeding high dollar horses, but that time has come and gone and now he is just like any other byb. :evil:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh and she will be a year on the 30th of this month.


----------



## outnabout

I'm loving all the pics of pretty babies! 
Ems and Dba I hope I can meet yours one day. Kctop your mare is beautiful!


----------



## nuisance

As far as I know, 29th is ok with me. Is there any place at lake Texoma to ride horses? That would be a great place to meet, eat/ride, etc. Or the Grasslands, outside of Decatur. You just tell me where, I'll be there. And bring something yummy to eat! Unfortunately, that's my favorite thing, eating! lol


----------



## outnabout

Texoma is a three-hour drive for me so I would want to stay the night if we go there.
I don't think anyone has mentioned Ray Roberts. I haven't been there but they do have trails.


----------



## dbarabians

thanks kctop for taking the pictures.
Everyone while she was in the pasture with the foals she never stopped smiling.
Her husband , a friend, and I commented on it.
Magic is the colts name it seems thanks to kctop.
She once again used her superpowers to bring you pictures of my foals and Krystal my favorite horse.
Anyone is welcome to drop by and see the foals and just talk. Let me kn ow when you are coming and I will see if it can happen. Just PM me.
We do have the trails at Lake Lavon and other places.
So we need to decide if we are going to try and do this locally or haul horses somewhere else.
Any suggestions? We will be pretty hot by then. So we might want to keep it local if the horses are involved and do it in the late afternoon with a BBQ afterward or a night trail ride. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> NOW BACK UP
> 
> TG, how ever did you manage to lock yourself in the chicken coop and how did you get out? If I did that, hubby would make me have to crawl out thru the lids of the nesting boxes and take pictures the whole entire time.


I guess I'll answer this now that I'm on a real computer. Too hard to type on the tablet.

I was catching some hens to take to a friend, so early in the morning, I took my cage and stepped into the coop, shutting the door behind me.

I have two slide locks on the door, one at the top and one at the bottom, then I have a piece of wood screwed into the coop that I can turn to keep the door from being opened even in the slide locks aren't in place.

When I shut the coop door behind me, the little piece of wood moved just enough that the door wouldn't open. When I jiggled the door, it just got worse. 

Fortunately, the door is an old screen door that we put hardware cloth over .. AND there was an old feeder still hanging in the coop. I disassembled the feeder, used the wire handle to stick through the holes in the hardware cloth, pushed the piece wood out of the way, and pushed the door open.

I McGyvered my way out!

THAT, my friends, is what separates us from the animals!


----------



## kctop72

TG, that's a very interesting story and you did a great job of McGuyvering your way out of it!!!!

Yes, I'm sure I was ginning ear to ear when in the passture with the babies))) What can I say, I was in heaven. I would sit there all day if I could. The little bay filly was so curious and was thinking about comining up to me, even took a step or 2, but then I had to move and that was that.

As for the meet and greet, I have no idea where would be the best place. There is nothing really centrally located for everyone who wants to attend. It's going to be closer for some regardless of where we meet. We just need to make a decision. Here's a link to the state parks that allow horses with trails. Lavon is not listed as their trails are not considered a state park.
Horseback Riding — Texas Parks & Wildlife Department
Here's the link for Lavon.
Trinity Trail Preservation Association | 25 mile horse and hiking trail in North Texas

DBA, Have you found your phone yet?


----------



## Cynical25

Gorgeous foals! Yay for rescuing that little filly, poor thing. I know I wouldn't have been nearly as polite or gracious after having food dumped on me. 29th will be warm - I'm okay with just a human meet & greet if it's easier. If we opt for horses, I'm happy to come help you load up, DB.

Ground drove Cash for the first time yesterday - walk, trot, back, over ground poles, and around the 2 obnoxious ponies who happened to be turned out in that particular arena. He did great, so proud of him. My other half brought our psycho puppy to see if our at-home training would carry over, and he was so much better! He even got to play (while leashed) with some of the farm dogs and didn't try to kill them - major win! Plus, 70° and sunny is my idea of PERFECT weather.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My goodness yall are still planning that meet up? cool beans  hahaha i... am... exhausted... hahaha got back at 8 last night from the show. Romeo was a dream. Im very pleased, and so is my trainer, with how far ive brought him and how great our relationship has become. Our ribbon total ended up as 7 firsts, 1 second, 1 third, 1 regular fourth 1 classic fourth, and 1 regular sixth and one classic sixth. Sadly.... This is the last show i will ever compete on him... Unless the people want me to ride him in another show, off the lease. His lease ends in 3 weeks....  i dont want my baby to go!!!


----------



## Cynical25

So, the horse hunt isn't going well, TBJ? Aside from the one you intensely disliked at that show, have you tried many others?

Not sure if it's helpful or not, but I'm on two Facebook groups which focus on hunters, jumpers & dressage horses in Texas. Always some gorgeous horse listed, usually with videos or videos upon request. Anywhere from $2k-$50k price tags.


----------



## Cynical25

TSN – Texas Sporthorse Network
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/430560443625177/

Texas Sporthorse Market
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/211398428969392/

Also, this one, but it gets cluttered with tack listings, too:
Sport Horse Luv
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/412829235434399/


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yep i look through those FB groups once a week. (no use checking every day) and ive tried 4 thus far. And am trying another one this weekend. Cleave... (very sad name haha) hes 17hh, 6 1/2yo, jumps 3'6" with potential to be a 1.20m horse, hes a dark bay with a blaze. Im excited to try him, but at the same time heart broken because if i like him, itll be the end of me and Romeo.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

good day friends. How was everyones weekend.

I spent some time on the golf course and at the barn this weekend and got a tad too red. Thought I had my sunscreen with me in my golf bag and found out when I got to the course I did not.  sad panda. Sad red panda in fact.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I got pink too WW. haha got a nice bold farmers tan now.


----------



## Cynical25

"Potential 1.20m horse?" Is that what you are jumping now, or a future goal? I can only imagine the exhilaration of riding a real jumper.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I currently jump up to 1.15m. These people dont know the kind of potential this horse really holds  ONLY 10K!!!! We are going to try him, and if it works out, we are going to try and develop him into a 1.30m horse or higher. His form is better than some grand prix horses we have seen. And that greatly excites us that a horse with that much speed and size has such a snap and such strong form. Let me see if i can show yall his free jump! hold on.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

darn cant upload them


----------



## kctop72

I got a little red last weekend riding, now it's peeling, but not too bad.


----------



## clippityclop

Some of my tomatoes are turning red - speaking of red - but only the ones that have been chewed on by bugs :?

TG, you and hubby get on your bike and me and hubby will get on ours and we will just toodle on up to the meet and greet together. And after a nice long trip up to Dallas on a hot summer day, WE will be able to join the red club, too!

It does kinda sound fun tho.......


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh ... cc ..... you serious?


----------



## outnabout

We took advantage of the sunny weather and wildflowers yesterday and shot some pics of my mare and my favorite dog ever, Sophie!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

One of my favourite photos from this weekend! (Durring my classic jump off) i was fastest time, but had 4 faults. Hahaha the "fastest" was 42.6.... I got 36.4  hahahahaha


----------



## kctop72

Great pic TBJ.

CC and TG y'all should definitely do that!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cute pics OutN!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh ... cc ..... you serious?


I'll ask him and see what he says - I have no idea if he would want to do that - it is pretty far. Worst case scenario is he'll say no.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We found a trailer!!  You guys are gonna sh88 when I tell you how much we're getting it for. It is a "bit" of a turd right now, but structurally solid and just has peeling paint and surface rust and a few other cosmetic flaws. It's a 30 ft 4 horse slant, new floors and rubber mats, living quarters w/air, stove, water, etc. It's an older model and just needs some updating and TLC, plus painting. We just got the paint today and dh is going to sand blast it and use our paint sprayer to paint it. I AM SO EXCITED!!! We pick it up in the morning. 

I can't wait to polish this turd up! She's gonna be red with a white roof and all white interior. 


It had the lady's stuff in it in this pic and that's mud slung all on the sides there. I'll get better pics to post tomorrow, then will post our progress pics so you guys can see the transformation! 










$1,600!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EMS!!! Thats AWESOME!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks!! I know it's not the best there is, but with the $ we are dumping in to moving and all this is a great find! The lady selling it (the one in the picture above) said she loved it but it was just too big for her to pull with just her and her daughter's horses. She got a smaller one.

I just can't wait to get it painted and do some other things, this is going to be a really nice trailer when done! PLUS it has a/c so if we go and ride somewhere we can all take turns sitting inside LOL.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Dude, you HAVE to let me see the inside 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Great find, EMS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Horses in a green flowerey field are alway pretty

I'd be willing to forego horses if it would make it easier for more of us to get together and just visit, cook and eat!!!

That is awesome EMS, congrats on a great find!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Dude, you HAVE to let me see the inside
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I'll post pics tomorrow! 


and thanks guys! We're very excited!


----------



## nuisance

Here's my chunky butt, she's due 5/27. The pic doesn't do justice to her gut, I should have gotten one from the back, she's as wide as she is tall! lol Every day, she's that much bigger. Has a little clear yellow fluid from her bag. Can't wait for my baby!!! 
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/P5060002.jpg

and her bag looks dirty, but it really isn't! 

http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x108/grizjack/P5060001.jpg


----------



## Cynical25

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Pretty mama
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh boy how exciting for you! She's gorgeous!


----------



## nuisance

thanks! She's a spoiled brat is what she is! lol


----------



## nuisance

Here's the latest pic of Lil, my rescue. I rode her down the street today (in the country) about an hour. She's doing real well, but you can tell she's never experienced the "real world" lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Aaawwwwww! What a lovely mane and color she has
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Ems so excited for you! I forgot, when do you expect to be here?
Nu, your little mama is gorgeous. Can't wait to see that baby, too. Good to see that Lil is coming along.
TG and CC would love it if you could come up on the 29th. If you can't make it then I'm sure some of us will get down to yours ... you all down south ARE going to plan something too, right?
Speaking of planning, I looked at a map and it seems that us North Texas people are located in a triangle, DFW/Wichita Falls/Paris. Central to that triangle is to the Denton area. Whatever we plan to do maybe that is a good focus point for us to look at. What do you think?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nuisance said:


> Here's the latest pic of Lil, my rescue. I rode her down the street today (in the country) about an hour. She's doing real well, but you can tell she's never experienced the "real world" lol


She is so shiny, lookin good!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

outnabout said:


> Ems so excited for you! I forgot, when do you expect to be here?
> Nu, your little mama is gorgeous. Can't wait to see that baby, too. Good to see that Lil is coming along.
> TG and CC would love it if you could come up on the 29th. If you can't make it then I'm sure some of us will get down to yours ... you all down south ARE going to plan something too, right?
> Speaking of planning, I looked at a map and it seems that us North Texas people are located in a triangle, DFW/Wichita Falls/Paris. Central to that triangle is to the Denton area. Whatever we plan to do maybe that is a good focus point for us to look at. What do you think?


Thanks! We should be there the first part of June.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

outnabout said:


> Ems so excited for you! I forgot, when do you expect to be here?
> Nu, your little mama is gorgeous. Can't wait to see that baby, too. Good to see that Lil is coming along.
> TG and CC would love it if you could come up on the 29th. If you can't make it then I'm sure some of us will get down to yours ... you all down south ARE going to plan something too, right?
> Speaking of planning, I looked at a map and it seems that us North Texas people are located in a triangle, DFW/Wichita Falls/Paris. Central to that triangle is to the Denton area. Whatever we plan to do maybe that is a good focus point for us to look at. What do you think?


HEY!!!! Im in Denton County!!  yay i get to meet people! Hahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Ok TBJ you have homework. Question #1: What is the best barbecue place in your area?
Question #2: Where are the best equestrian trails? Lake Ray Roberts? Are they multi-use trails or equestrian and hiker trails? 
EXTRA CREDIT: Are there equestrian trails in your area that allow horse camping? Hookups available? Water for horses available?
DUE Friday. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

outnabout said:


> Ok TBJ you have homework. Question #1: What is the best barbecue place in your area?
> Question #2: Where are the best equestrian trails? Lake Ray Roberts? Are they multi-use trails or equestrian and hiker trails?
> EXTRA CREDIT: Are there equestrian trails in your area that allow horse camping? Hookups available? Water for horses available?
> DUE Friday. :lol:


Roosters Roadhouse, Lake Ray.


----------



## kctop72

TBJ, what is Roosters Roadhouse?

I already had this information because I'm planning a trail ride for the church as well and considered LAke Ray Roberts so we could camp Here's the link for the map showing trails, parking, water, etc. It is a multi-use trail for bicyclists and hikers as well.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/park_maps/pwd_mp_p4503_176a.pdf
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/park_maps/pwd_mp_p4503_137n.pdf


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well Roosters Roadhouse is a BBQ/Burger joint that is just.. yes. hahah


----------



## texasgal

My MF D'uccle hen hatched 10 little chicks yesterday and last night .. and I swiftly delivered her and her 10 chickies to my bff...

I officially have only standard size chickens... not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> My MF D'uccle hen hatched 10 little chicks yesterday and last night .. and I swiftly delivered her and her 10 chickies to my bff...
> 
> I officially have only standard size chickens... not sure how I feel about that.


Is your BFF your.... chupacabre side..... :hide: SAVE THE CHICKENS


----------



## texasgal

^^ I DO feel quite full and content this morning .....................


----------



## nuisance

Not coughing up downy feathers I hope?! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^ Id think that would tickle a TON


----------



## texasgal

... a whole new meaning to "Chicken Nuggets"...


----------



## Cynical25

Y'all are cracking me up this morning!

Never heard of Roosters Roadhouse, but I'm all about a good burger!


----------



## texasgal

Rooster's Roadhouse... sounds like a chupacabra's dream..............


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^^ LOL!!!! Didnt even recognize that went with the whole chupacabra theme XD


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny, I so needed to lighten up this morning, Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## Kayella

This is how I see TG in her Chupacabra form :lol:


----------



## texasgal

uGH ... Kay ... could I possibly take on ANY other form than a CAT..??

I'll take canine ... reptile ... ANYTHING but feline..?


----------



## nuisance

What's she doing in Iceland? their chicken taste different?


----------



## texasgal

Dat ain't me .. I don't take on a feline form ....


----------



## Kayella

Haha sorry TG, it was ask I could find 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's GORGEOUS outside, if a bit warm, in Dallas. Very difficult to return to the office after that hour of freedom known as "lunch." Come on weekend!


----------



## dbarabians

cynical its only tuesday. Are you going to torture yourself by dreaming of the weekend for the next 3 days. Thats the psychologist in me talking.
Denton would be great so nuisance can attend.
Anyone have information on the LBJ grasslands? Just to compare and keep our options open. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> My MF D'uccle hen hatched 10 little chicks yesterday and last night .. and I swiftly delivered her and her 10 chickies to my bff...
> 
> I officially have only standard size chickens... not sure how I feel about that.


I have a Barred Rock sitting on 13 eggs (belonging to her and the others). I know they are in different stages of development b/c she's been sitting on them for almost 2 weeks and the other hens are still in there laying eggs in her nest! I candled 3 random eggs just awhile ago - full of veins. There are a couple that will probably hatch in the next few days and the later eggs still have a couple of weeks to go. Oh well = More chickens for the freezer!


----------



## kctop72

DBA, those of us stuck in an office 8 hours a day live for the beautiful weekends and days like today!!! My horses are out enjoying this beautiful weather today and tomorrow before it starts raining!

If anyone is in the area and wanting to find something to do on Saturday, my church is putting on a Hoof n'Foot Rodeo (Horseless Ranch Rodeo) It should be quite entertaining, especially if it's wet and muddy It starts at 3:00.


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> I have a Barred Rock sitting on 13 eggs (belonging to her and the others). I know they are in different stages of development b/c she's been sitting on them for almost 2 weeks and the other hens are still in there laying eggs in her nest! I candled 3 random eggs just awhile ago - full of veins. There are a couple that will probably hatch in the next few days and the later eggs still have a couple of weeks to go. Oh well = More chickens for the freezer!


I try not to let my hens do that .. (lay on top of a setting hen) .. because the setting hen will typically only hatch for about two days and any eggs that haven't hatched she will typically get up and abandon. Besides, the original eggs will sometimes fail to be incubated properly because of the interruptions and too many eggs to properly sit on.

Once I have a hen "hard sitting" .. I cage her to keep the other hens from adding to her nest.


----------



## texasgal

Those are good fun, kc, we've had a few at our church too..

I used to live for the weekend, then I heard a very well respected (in my heart) bible teacher talk about how if we EXPECT weekdays to be LESS than weekend days ... they will. We should be living EVERY day expecting God's best...

I have a whole new perspective .. no more "Monday morning blues" for me! ....and many times the weekend sneaks up on me because I'm not so focused on it!


----------



## kctop72

That is so true TG, thanks for the reminder Hope everyone has a Wonerful, wonnerful, wonderful Wednesday!!!

Also we are having a Jam session and an ice cream/dessert social on Friday night at the church as well.

Our church band has been asked to play at the High School Senior Baccalaureate on June 2 and the District Assembly for the Church of the Nazarene in July


----------



## HorseMom1025

Is anyone in North Texas heading to the Hunt County Horseman's show in Sulphur Springs this weekend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I've ridden/camped once at the grasslands. Very nice trails, has a place for picnics and such. Even has a bathroom! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you are correct about living each day to its fullest.
kctop I have a meeting for the Veterans Hotline volunteers on saturday so I wont be there to watch you get muddy.
I have some information about veterans benefits for your friend I will PM you later. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Last night, I was scratching Cat's itches, she can't quite reach with that big ole belly, She was doing her silly faces showing how good it felt. She turned around and started to lip my arm, going to scratch me back. I see her open her mouth to use teeth, I flip up my elbow, because I know what's coming, and I dont' want ''scratched" that bad! lol She thinks I'm going to smack her I guess, she squeels, takes off running, it was funny. She is so hormonal, I'll be glad when she's back to herself..... if she ever gets there that is! lol


----------



## kctop72

Well DBA, I don't plan on getting muddy. I will be working the registration table. I told DH I was not going to be on his team because it would be no fun for either of us. I would be in the middle of things and he'd be pushing me out of the way, so no point in even trying.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

looking so forward to this weekend we have our Western Heritage Classic Ranch Rodeo. Ready to watch some working cowboys do there thing.

That and Im looking for some new spurs and hopefully the bit & spur show will help out with that.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

KITTIES!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> KITTIES!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Where? :happydance:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

OUR BARN CAT HAD KITTENS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Kitties in the barn are great, wish we had some, the mice are over running us! The darn dogs keep chasing the cats off


----------



## nuisance

Our dogs are better micers than any cat I've ever seen! lol
The house we moved into in June, last year, was over run with mice in the shop and garage (never saw signs in the house, but baited it anyway). Those dogs have got them cleared out! They don't eat them, they play with them until they die. One dog will carry it around awhile, drop it, the other will carry it around awhile, they'll play tug of war with it, then when they're done, they don't touch it again...and I get to toss itin the dumpster!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

This is the 3rd litter she has had. Shes not even 1 yet! GAH! If anyone wants kitties, they are extraordinary barn cats and even take down pigeons!!! Some stay small and some grow to the size of bob cat (granddad was a bob cat). All are sweet and do well when getting baths, all of them are very brave and not easy to frighten, hyperactive but not needy cats, easily litter box/arena trained, and they love to cuddle or hunt when they arent cuddling hahaha. The only reason i know this information is because the last 2 litters have both been this way.


----------



## nuisance

Poor girl needs catnapped and spayed!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Sounds like everyone has some fun plans ahead  

We are working on the horse trailer! Well, the hubby is mostly lol. He's getting it all ready to paint and repairing a few bad spots. He took up all the flooring and is going to spray it with that undercoating that prevents rust and protects it. There are a few places he is going to weld and then do some bondo on others. I am so excited about this trailer! It's ugly as crap right now but it's gonna be a beauty when done!

I led my little Pan on the halter today! We had to break down and just restrain and halter him, and he did perfectly well with it! I was trying to take a gentler approach, but we're running out of time and it is imperative he lead well before our move. I had him walking up and down the barn hall beautifully! He is very intelligent, he caught on right away and new what was being asked of him...didn't mean he wanted to do it, but he sure knew! I should have gotten pictures, but I was too preoccupied lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

WTH....why did my avatar change back?? This forum is wacky! Stealing TG's avatar and changing mine, and who knows what else! LOL


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Next... The avatar... Will be you.... O.O hahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

For those who want to know. Here are some equestrian trails in TX

Places to trail ride in the North Texas area - Fort Worth horses | Examiner.com

and other places that have hiking/riding trails

http://www.texasoutside.com/bikeTrail.html


----------



## dbarabians

Since some of us are going to be driving long distances and we have the june heat to deal with is there any equine event on the 29th? In Denton, Ft Worth, Dallas?
Im all for riding and meeting at a state park with some sort of facilities in or near it.
Any suggestions? Shalom


----------



## nuisance

How's this for a pregnant belly?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My gosh!!!! Maybe if you tickle her she will laugh so hard the baby will come out! Lol (yes i know all of that is impossible)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

I'm so glad everyone is getting to horse around. On our little road trip to San Antone Saturday, there were horse trailers coming and going all over the place. One could look up every thirty minutes and see a huge rig going by loaded for the weekend.

Volunteering to work for hubby twice a week has turned into going almost daily. Hubby had to get rid of his right-hand office person - she was not working out. One of those toxic type personalities/hoarder/vindictive/needy for attention and jealous of everyone - we tried hiring a part time person to help out her position in the office and warehouse 4 different times and she managed to chase them all off. She was a yeller! She would yell at people and get moody and everyone in the office had to walk on eggshells almost daily around her. She worked hard at her job, but she would be better off crunching numbers in a closet somewhere instead of out front with customers.

One of the part time girls employed there for awhile had outstanding qualities and a great personality and I told hubby he should call her and see if she wants to come back when he was fretting over retraining a person for the full-time position. It would save about 6 months of training hiring her PLUS I would be doing her old job for the time being and we always got along really well so look how awesome it could all be?? First thing she asked was whether or not the psycho was gone LOL then she said YES and she is very excited to come back so it IS going to be awesome.

Maybe things will finally get caught up so DH can make it home at a regular dinner hour now instead of 10pm or later every night. :wink:

So if I slap my hubby on the butt at work is that considered sexual harassment or sexual HISassment? :lol::lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Definitely the latter, Clippity! And TBJ, I'm waiting to see a scary clown or some other gawd awful thing appear in my avatar! hahaha!

That mare is ready to pop Nuisance! I bet you're anxious and ready for this baby to come.

Thanks for posting all of those riding places, that's a big help to a newcomer like me! 

DB, you are welcome to come and sit in our remodeled trailer and cool off in the air conditioning


----------



## outnabout

TBJ Our barn cat had kitties yesterday too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Gosh, nu, she is awful pretty!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

This evening's halter session with Pan went amazing! I was able to slip it on him with slight effort/restraint and he led like a pro! He remembered every bit of the training earlier. I'm so proud of my baby boy! I wasn't going to work him this evening, but he kept biting at his front leg and pawing and kicking out in the back. I knew something was wrong and guessed he may have a stone in his hoof. Sure enough dh picked up his foot while I rubbed his withers and he had a little rock stuck in there. He was such a good boy while having his leg held. I can't say enough how much I love this baby!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EMS, YAY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome EMS!!! So glad he's coming along nicely, you're doing a great job


----------



## Cynical25

So far, this morning is going MUCH better than yesterday! My son (will be 8 next month) threw up all over the backseat while we were driving to school yesterday morning. Needless to say we turned around and went home. At least my car looks like new after a full detail job.

My cousin is visiting this weekend from Chicago. Aside from the Stockyards, what touristy things must we do in the DFW area?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Tourist??? Hmm.... The Dallas North Aquarium is a pretty darn cool place? Hahahaha im out of ideas for this morning. Check back with me when im awake XD lol but thats good CYN.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical since you are going to be in Ft Worth you might as well visit the Amon Carter Museum and the Kimball. Two of the best in the entire country.
In Dallas the 6th floor museum, the farmers market , the Aquarium.
Oh and Neiman Marcus downtown. It just seems to blow the minds of yankees to see the prices and the jewelry department alone will take your breath away. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Cyn, I'm not up to date on Dallas locations since I moved away 11 (!) years ago, but maybe a good Tex-Mex and/or BBQ restaurant for lunch/dinner.


----------



## mtndrmr

Had a great experience yesterday - for the second time in two visits, my new farrier arrived EARLY!!! He checked and trimmed my TWH and when I asked his opinon of shoeing her for the summer, he said let's see. After some jiggering with a shoe and measuring and discussion, he said it would be better for her to go barefoot awhile longer so her toes could grow back evenly and use hoof boots for any hard surface riding. She wears her toes down so quickly, she needs something. Anyway, his honesty and willingness to consider other options impressed me to no end. He then worked on the mule I was given last week. She's only about 12 or 13 hh and apparently her back feet hadn't been handled in a long time. I'd worked with her some and when Devin came, she was a little balky but settled right down and let him do all her feet. He as very gentle with her and she responded well. She's around 7 so had a long time to develop some cranky habits. So if you live up in the n.e. part of Texas, and need a new farrier, I sure can recommend one. He's trained, experienced, and quiet, and not a jerk with horses or people.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sooooo does he have a name? hahahhaha ^^^^^


----------



## texasgal

I went to Neiman Marcus once... still haven't fully recovered.. of course the sales staff didn't understand my hysterical and unending laughing...

400.00 .... really??


----------



## texasgal

mtndrmr said:


> Had a great experience yesterday - for the second time in two visits, my new farrier arrived EARLY!!! He checked and trimmed my TWH and when I asked his opinon of shoeing her for the summer, he said let's see. After some jiggering with a shoe and measuring and discussion, he said it would be better for her to go barefoot awhile longer so her toes could grow back evenly and use hoof boots for any hard surface riding. She wears her toes down so quickly, she needs something. Anyway, his honesty and willingness to consider other options impressed me to no end. He then worked on the mule I was given last week. She's only about 12 or 13 hh and apparently her back feet hadn't been handled in a long time. I'd worked with her some and when Devin came, she was a little balky but settled right down and let him do all her feet. He as very gentle with her and she responded well. She's around 7 so had a long time to develop some cranky habits. So if you live up in the n.e. part of Texas, and need a new farrier, I sure can recommend one. He's trained, experienced, and quiet, and not a jerk with horses or people.


I love mine too ... he's young, punctual, polite .... I can't really speak to any specialty shoeing or anything .. I just have my guys trimmed.


----------



## HorseMom1025

The new Perot museum is supposed to be amazing! I'm hoping to take my GS Troop this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

You must go to the Perot Museum, HorseMom! There are tons of interactive exhibits that are just as much fun for adults. I mean, where else can I go run a race against a T-Rex?!


----------



## mtndrmr

Yes, but I wasn't sure if I could post it. His name is Devin Vick and he's from DeKalb. My husband and I wish we had met him sooner.


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal 400$ those shoes must have been on the sales rack.LOL
I know where Dekalb is not too far from Paris.
One of the reasons I moved so many horses with me to Collin county from Lamar is because Farriers are hard to come by. these horses that are to be sold or given away need to be kept on a schedule while being ridden and trained.
Kctops husband does a fine job. He is gentle and very reasonable.
kctop do I get a commission for any HF clients yalll get? Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and by the way. Do women really think straight men would be impressed by those shoes or think they enhance your beauty?
Just thought that since I had so many women here i could conduct an informal survey. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I don't think a woman who pays for and wears those shoes give a rat's behind what a man thinks of them - gay or stright.. lol.


----------



## texasgal

I'm just waiting for TBJ to come on and say that she owns a pair .....

*snicker*

*snort*


----------



## nuisance

I've always been such a tomboy, I can care less what shoes are in style! I have my boots, and my tennis shoes! I almost never look at anyone elses shoes either! I never notice when someone gets a hair cut, new style/color. I'm not very good a "women" things. Especially house work! lol Just ask my husband! lol

But, I would think, if I was trying to get a mans attention, it shouldn't matter what your shoes look like.... unless they're covered in horse poo when you go out to eat! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Haha, DB! That particular pair of shoes posted looks like someone spilled cupcake sprinkles on her feet. Give me a pair of sleek black pumps anyday! A small heel can do wonders for showing off a leg and improving posture. But seeing women taking short, tottering steps in their 4+" stilletto heels is not attractive to me.


----------



## outnabout

Agree, women who "dress" just love the styles and wear them for themselves, or to impress other women with their sense of style. Nothing wrong with that, either!


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> Haha, DB! That particular pair of shoes posted looks like someone spilled cupcake sprinkles on her feet. Give me a pair of sleek black pumps anyday! A small heel can do wonders for showing off a leg and improving posture. *But seeing women taking short, tottering steps in their 4+" stilletto heels* is not attractive to me.


At the airport! I have spent considerable amount of time waiting for my kids to fly in from here or there and the most amusing thing about sitting and people watching are the women with their 4+" stillettos, pulling their little pull-behind bags ................. while TRAVELING ... really?

clip clop clip clop clip clop .... give me my scrubs and a comfy pair of sneakers... I'll change when I get to my destination..


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

texasgal said:


> I'm just waiting for TBJ to come on and say that she owns a pair .....
> 
> *snicker*
> 
> *snort*


You scruffy looking.... Chicken eating.... Nerfhurder!!!! (star wars reference) I do not own any pairs of shoes over $200 except my riding boots! Lol!! Those shoes are disgusting to me. Too much going on. Any heels i have are from dances hahaa (prom/homecoming) and they are all solid colors. hahaha 1 black, 1 gold, 1 silver. hahahha and the silver dont even fit anymore, so i chase my brother around with them as weapons. XD


----------



## outnabout

Mtn and TG, my farrier is punctual, very experienced, and CUTE 
Couldn't resist he he he. 
Mine only get trims, too. Mtn, I have fitted my mare to Easyboot Epics and we are getting used to them.


----------



## texasgal

I hear kctop sleeps with her farrier.....

*snort*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Wow TG you are just being sassy today arent ya!


----------



## texasgal

I do feel quite sassy today ... hehe .. I hope everyone understands it's all in good fun!

... and I've been called alot of things, but never a Nerf herder


----------



## kctop72

DBA, I'm sure we can work some kind of commission out How's your boy, Star, getting around after his pedicure? 

I agree completely about the shoes. Ashley's prom shoes only cost me $25, If I am going to spend alot of money on footwear, it will be boots and I'm so doing that this weekend. I think I have permanent poo on my other boots. Needless to say, I don't wear them to work anymore. My bosses boss ALWAYS checks out what shoes/boots I'm wearing. It kinda creeps me out....

TG, yes I do sleep with my farrier (when he's not being a jerk!!!!) Y'all are soo funny.

I found out yesterday that my brother is getting remarried to his ex-wife....TOMORROW, at the JP office in Sherman! I am extremely happy for him! So happy, we're all taking the day off to go, then the entire family is going to some Mexican food place to eat.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

if they are in to history at all there is always the West End.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Look! WW is here to weigh in! Lol, so where do you stand on the 4" shoe topic? Hahahahhaha


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol i have no opinion as Im not familiar enough with shoes. we don't actually have any of our horses but one Shod.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

and that one gets special orthopedic shoes.

Also happy to be here to chime in lol.


----------



## nuisance

I could see a horse strutting around in fancy sprinkled 4" shoes! lol Just as long as it's not my horses! That 17HH TB is almost too tall to get on as it is, and the other is too pregnant for high heels! 

Exactly what is a Nurf, and why would one want to herd one?


----------



## Kayella

Dang, I just bought a few pairs of shoes for $10 a pop! Never EVER would I spend $400 on a pair of shoes! Do you know how much hay that could buy?!


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

well its this type of bull that they use to make Nerf foam weapons lol
And im not scruffy lookin.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

I know my boy would just look so good in high heels. lol


----------



## kctop72

You can definitely tell we're all horse people!!!!

horses in 4" stelletos LMBO.....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO Nerf's are the type of "cattle" so to speak in Star Wars! And to herd them is to be a Nerf Herder! hahahhaha but yes, im sure their coats and fat could be used to make FOAM bullets. hahahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

And Bugsy, my twins horse, would ROCK 4" stiletto heels XD He wears a tiara with pride, adores having his "nails done" and beauty days for him make him strut and preform better the next day XD We believe Bugsy is secretly a Victoria Secret model. Or he wants to be. Hahahahaha


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> *I could see a horse strutting around in fancy sprinkled 4" shoes!* lol Just as long as it's not my horses! That 17HH TB is almost too tall to get on as it is, and the other is too pregnant for high heels!
> 
> Exactly what is a Nurf, and why would one want to herd one?


 
Just add glitter ... :shock:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Except the exception, TG, who is a chicken eating nerf herder.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

believe me I know what Nerfs are in Star Wars. I just thought it would be hilarious if I could convince someone that they make Nerf weapons out of them lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Omg I'm dying laughing you guys!!! What a great mood lifter to hop on and see all this 

I will absolutely be in need of a farrier once we get there! We have only gaited horses, and my mare has to have the heel darn near to the pastern (lol not really but..) on her back end. 

TG, that pic you posted is what my gray gelding had on when we got him. Just awful! Not sure if you guys are familiar with padding in the gaited world, but they are used to make the horse lift their feet higher, and many times nails, cut golf balls, and other torture devices are put inside of them to enhance the step.

Did some more halter work with Pan this morning, no restraining to put it on and he led fantastically! Thanks for the encouragement guys! I feel like such a noob with this colt, it's my first time dealing with one so young.

TBJ, we have a gelding I named Fabio....because he is the gay-romance-novel cover-model of horses! I fully intend to gay him up all the way with peacock saddle blanket and gear and blingy stuff. I guess he is pretty much mine now since dh took over my gray gelding, Teddy. He loves dh, and has obviously chosen him. But that's ok, cause I have a Panzer!! HA!

TG, that nerf pic is epic!!!


----------



## texasgal

Flamin' Fabio ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

HAHAHAHAHJHA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

texasgal said:


> Flamin' Fabio ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK ladies I have a few pairs of 400$ shoes but they dont look like they have sprinkles on top of them.
Texasgal I too was waiting for TBJ to chime in that she had a pair of those.
For several years while they were 8-16 I had a male nanny that I credit with giving my daughters their shoe obsession and sense of style. He knew everyone that worked at North Park Mall I swear.
Those padded shoes have no business being on any horse. Period. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA AHHH AHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! This is so my gelding! :rofl:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^ bugsy!? Is that you!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Db, we must see pictures of those fancy expensive shoes you have! So maybe you can get them out next time kc comes so she can get pics.
I couldn't agree more with you about the pads. My gelding tripped and fell all over himself because je couldn't even find the ground under him after they were removed. He had to stand in the stall for over a week to let his tendons adjust and get back to normal. You should have seen him when we let him into the pasture, apparently it was the first time he had ever been able to be out and run and be a horse. Such a shame.


----------



## nuisance

I understand why you would stall a horse. But, I never understood stalling 24/7, then again, I've been lucky and have had pasture for my horses, my whole life. But, when we got Cat, she had been in a 20'x20' corrall her whole life. When she got out on that 5 acres, she thought she had died and gone to heaven. 2 yrs later, that girl still runs and runs, bucks, crow hops, all day long.... well she did until she got so friggin fat, now she waddles and tries to buck! lol

And those padded shoes.... don't get me started!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Our horses get pasture 1-2hrs per day. Its more of an english show horse lifestyle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Our horses split theier time between stall and 30 acre pasture...

Those pads should be outlawed!!!!


----------



## texasgal

My poor babies don't even HAVE a stall .......


----------



## outnabout

Hey mustang adoption is taking place in Ft. Worth this weekend. Wish I had time to go out and see the new prospects. Show will be in September.


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> My poor babies don't even HAVE a stall .......


Mine just have a loafing shed that has no sides. We're gonna work on that this summer though.


----------



## dbarabians

Speaking of Sept maybe we should all try and go as a group to the Mustang Magic in Ft Worth. After we all meet and greet of course.
Speaking of meet and greet we have 6 weeks to go but we do not have a destination yet. Denton or Lake Ray Roberts sounds good to me.
Lets narrow down where to go then we can decide the level of activity.
I am eager to meet all of you so lets get this ball rolling so we can show the rest of the forum that here on the Texas Forum we are indeed the friendliest. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Hahahahaha not only are we the friendliest. We are also the only ones who will have a group meeting in the largest state east of california! ;D that is an accomplishment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well I'm no help for the meeting place, I'm just going along with the flow because I don't have a clue where anything is. (aside from the Walmart in Mansfield, and the super giant mega Walmart somewhere near there) hehe

My BO has 2 studs that stay stalled 24/7. I feel so bad for them, it truly breaks my heart. It is so cruel for them to live their lives confined like that. They are just as sweet and gentle as can be, and enjoy love and attention like you wouldn't imagine. Makes me so sad  I can't wait to get away from there.


----------



## Kayella

My boys have a pretty good sized paddock they're out on almost 24/7. It's enough room for them to run around without any issue, but not quite big enough. They only time they're stalled is when there's a thunderstorm outside, such as tonight. Henny's hind legs swell and he stocks up if he's stalled, so I try to stall him as little as possible. :/ I think I'm going to let them out onto the back 8 acres this weekend to really stretch out.


----------



## dbarabians

I didnt stall any of my horse until recently when I made this move. Star is now kept in a pen with shelter that has a run in. He is taken out twice a day and exercised at least for 1 1/2 -2 hours every day. Before that he was in a 3 acre pen and he loved it. I am having a larger pen built for him that will be at least 1/2 acre for this property. I would go larger if i was going to stay here permenantly.
EMStnWalkers my 400 dollar shoes are cole haan , kenneth cole, and Prada and all are at least 2-5 years old.
OK people some one has to decide what we are going to do and where.
How about we all discuss it this weekend with the goal of making a decision on Monday? Just in case we need to make sure we have current coggins reservations if and where to haul to and mainly so that I can get a idea about what type of meal I need to plan since the main course will be on me if we BBQ. ClippityClop, Texasgal and anyone else that thinks they might make it up or have a good idea lets here it. 
I think the military officer in me is going crazy not have a firm plan of action. Or something to deploy on . Which ever one it is. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I still think a first meeting without the ponies would be a good idea? Might be too stressful on y'all and the horses. That way you could meet anywhere, play some volleyball or something, get to know each other, and discuss then in person where to take the ponies next time y'all meet?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I agree with K!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!!!


----------



## kctop72

As for the meet and greet, Lake Ray Roberts is good with me. I looked for different horse shows going on but didn't find anything in the area for the 29th. Another thought would be the horse races at Lone Star Park? I know some people don't care for horse racing but I'm just throwing it out there....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

If only i were old enough... Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Waco is having a huge APHA Memorial Day ZOR all weekend, 25-27. 

I'll be showing Lily in two longeline classes on Sunday, but ya'll should totally watch and come say hi! Last year it was the second largest APHA show next to the world championships. Hopefully there will be some kind of horsey shopping to do there.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^ who are you!? :hide:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ovo pops in from time to time .. she's just not a chatty as some of us... lol


----------



## kctop72

Sorry, I didn't think about that TBJ. But, I've seen pleanty of kids/teenagers there. You just would not be able to drink or wager.....

ok, so I'm going to ask, how old are you tbj?


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, I may have to go to Waco! I went to watch the Paint World last year and was incredibly disappointed in the horsey shopping  At least the Hunter Hack classes were a fun watch. I wish we had something like Equine Affaire down here in Texas - THAT is horse "stuff" shopping & learning paradise.

Meet & greet - anyone have a big backyard and a grill? lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Dude, i cant help it. I always place bets on horses. Hahhaha i wouldnt be able to sit there quietly XD


----------



## oh vair oh

texasgal said:


> ovo pops in from time to time .. she's just not a chatty as some of us... lol


My bad! xD I'll try harder.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cute avatar OVO


----------



## texasgal

ovo .. Don't change for us, chica! We appreciate it when you pop in ... the rest of us are just crazy stupid with the chatting .. that's all! 

lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Not crazy stupid! Just very very talkative....


----------



## oh vair oh

Cynical25 said:


> Oooh, I may have to go to Waco! I went to watch the Paint World last year and was incredibly disappointed in the horsey shopping  At least the Hunter Hack classes were a fun watch. I wish we had something like Equine Affaire down here in Texas - THAT is horse "stuff" shopping & learning paradise.
> 
> Meet & greet - anyone have a big backyard and a grill? lol


Did you go to youth world or amateur world? Youth usually has twice as much shopping as amateur world. But pinto world is also where it's at, but that's in Tulsa, Ok. I'm taking Lily to pinto world but spent so much on entry fees we won't have any money left to shop. ):


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Not crazy stupid! Just very very talkative....


If you look up "crazy stupid" .. it's just Texan for "very very" ... :lol:


----------



## kctop72

Too funny tbj. My parents took me to the horse races in Louisiana when I was around 15 and we had a blast. I do love to go and watch the ponies in the paddock and run their race. Although I prefer checking out the horses that lead them onto the track, man those are some nicely built horses!!!! 

Ultimately, I'm just a horse finatic and just like to be surrounded by them


----------



## nuisance

I'm good with anywhere, no picky. Just tell me when and where (and we know when). and I'll be there, with bells on! And I'll bring food to go with the BBQ


----------



## Cynical25

It was not Youth World. Darn.

Someone mentioned Mustangs a few pages ago. I had contemplated adopting one for this year's Mustang Million, even submitted an adoption application as the prerequesite for bidding at the sales. Then I came to my senses and remembered I have a family and job, and I wouldn't have enough time to work with a wild horse  Gentling the crazies was my forte back in the day, but it's 2013 and my life is completely different. I would like to attend at least one day of the September show, though!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I wanna see mustangs!!! Even though im a Thoroughbred FANATIC!!! Hahahaha sad though that as much as i loveeee Thoroughbreds i have never seen a live race!


----------



## Kayella

Horse and dog racing is where living in Houston gives me an advantage. :twisted: My parents would take me to see the QH races and dog races all the time. In fact, we pass the Greyhound Park every time we haul Henny to the vet. They have some goooood crawfish.


----------



## dbarabians

I thought of lonestar park also. 
It would be a nice day of getting to know each other but I tend to lose my mind during the races.
We could also think about meeting at an area lake without the horses.
Having the horses and meeting a group of new people can be somewhat stressful.
TBJ you can get into Lonestar park and bring your parents of twin if you want to
So we have nominated Lonestar Park, Lake Ray Roberts, Denton.
Anything else?
Are we certain Will Rogers doesnt have something going on at that time?
the APHA and NCHA always have something around the first of July.
TBJ, clippityClop nuisance, any suggestions.
Oh and Worship Warrior too . Anyone else that is interested also.
This thread has over 5,000 post and I remember everyones name. thats Tesasgals Job. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I think im doing pretty good on names as well DBA  hahaha which is strange for me cause names are my downfall! 
And as for location... Im still thinkin Lake ray, cheap, fun, and theres goooddddd BBQ up there! hahaha


----------



## Cynical25

According to this, there is an Appy show at Will Rogers that weekend. Not that any of us have appaloosas, though...
Fort Worth Vacation - Hotels, Restaurants, Maps, Things to Do in Fort Worth


----------



## Cynical25

Random question based off another thread - do you carry a knife when you trail ride?


----------



## texasgal

I carry a knife everywhere...


----------



## Kayella

I don't have a rideable horse(Yet. I'm slowly bringing Bubba back into work at 17-18 yrs old after being pretty much a pasture puff for 10 years :lol: ) but I need to get into the habit of carrying around a knife with me. Especially with clumsy Henny who seems to get himself tied up in ropes all the time.


----------



## dbarabians

Now cynical that is something to do.
A good horse should really give us all something to talk about. There will be a trade show and a little shopping . If we watch some jumping classes TBJ ccould give us all tips.
We can also tour the Sundance Square area afterward.
I do like the idea of a BBQ though then we could all relax and enjoy each others company.
Ladies and Worship Warrior I have to go and do my Friday at the VA Hospital and at the Veterans Hotline tonight. wont be back till late so get to talking and lets narrow this thing down. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

As a response to the knife question, I carry 1 of 4 knives everywhere. Usually my 3" square edge, but other times my curved 2 1/2" inch, then I have 1 open blade that stays at the barn, and 1 open blade beside my bed  You never know! Hahahaha


----------



## kctop72

ok, so eveyone that's gonna come to the meet and greet just needs to decide which one they would rather do...
Lake Ray Roberts
Lone Star Park
The Grasslands
The Appy show

I'm gonna go with Lake Ray Roberts


----------



## texasgal

I'll let ya'll decide and then make my decision about whether or not to come based on where it is ... seeing as I won't be bringing horses (except for the 900 I'll be riding and the 1300 DH will be riding.. hehe)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lake ray


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> Random question based off another thread - do you carry a knife when you trail ride?


I do! When I was growing up in S. California, my BF's father, made sure everyone had a pocket knife from the time they were about 7 yrs old. He said "Never know when your going to get tangled up in a grape vine"! lol Since then, there has always been a pocket knife in my purse or saddle bag. Even in high school. Though, back in the dark ages, we didn't have to worry about knives in school. 

Anywho.... My first ride at the Grasslands, we decided to get off the well marked trail, and go on the deer trails. They have a bunch of vines with little thorns, and one place, Joe (my horse) and I were in the lead, was about to go between 2 treen down into a dry creek bed. Both of us missed the thin little vine tangled between, because we were looking down at the creek. His head went right inbetween 2 vines that were crisscrossed above and below his head, then ended up tangled up around his 2 front feet! He was so good, never moved a muscle. I was working on the vines above him, my GF's DH was working on the vines at his feet.... I COULDN'T FIND MY POCKET KNIFE! Got free, found another trail, reached in saddle bag to get my water..... picked up my knife SMH! lol
And it's a multi-tool, so not a small little knife! lol

I told my mom, "I'm 50 yrs old, finally get tangled in a grape vine, and can't find my damned knife!" lol


----------



## nuisance

Lake Ray is good for me too


----------



## Cynical25

I know nothing about knives, but keep meaning to get one. Suggestions? Really, just something I can carry on the trail (not that Cash & I will be out for awhile!) for instances just like Nu's vines. In all my years with horses, I've never been in a situation that required a knife, so I'm probably due 

I have yet to look up Lake Ray, but I'll assume it's just fine. I'll admit the Appy show in Ft Worth is appealing, not just for being a horse show, but also considering there will be A/C...and I'm a wuss in the heat.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well at Lake Ray... there is a lake... Hahahaha  and a good place is bass pro/cabellas! But i get ALL mine at Gun shows  good variety and always professional handling tips


----------



## oh vair oh

APHA Youth World at Will Rogers is June 29-July 6. You can bet I'll be there! Air conditioned and fabulous shopping.


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, the page I was looking at showed different dates for APHA Youth World - I should have verified from APHA directly! I'll definitely be visiting at least one day  Paints have always been my breed; I only ended up with a QH because the price was right.


----------



## oh vair oh

I hope Barbara's custom hats are there. I've been dying for one of her black and white straw hats.

Also, according to APHA, APHA youth world and appy youth world are being held simultaneously. So, apps and paints!


----------



## texasgal

oh vair oh said:


> I hope Barbara's custom hats are there. I've been dying for one of her black and white straw hats.
> 
> *Also, according to APHA, APHA youth world and appy youth world are being held simultaneously. So, apps and paints*!


 
I vote we meet THERE! ...


----------



## Cynical25

I'd LOVE to be surrounded by colorful horses, shopping, and y'all


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yall can go then! Hahaha but since im so young, my parents would not want me going anywhere unfamiliar


----------



## oh vair oh

Oh, the Will Rogers Memorial Center is an AMAZING place. Your parents would probably love to come too, right next door is the cowboy museum I believe. It's really nice.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

They arent horse people. Not by a long shot. hahahha


----------



## texasgal

I love the Will Rogers.. I used to journey up that way for all the APHA and APHc shows.. especially freestyle reining ...

Coincidently .. it was with another "met on the internet" group... lol


----------



## kctop72

oh, now that's a hard decision. Lake Ray roberts sounds great but all those pretty horses in Ft Worth are calling my name!!!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yall go! Take a group pic and ill photoshop myself in! hahahha


----------



## Kiara

Alright, finals are DONE!!!

I wish I could make it to the meet, but don't know my school or work schedule. I vote for a Hill Country September meet :wink: Maybe y'all can just go to DBs and play with the foals :wink:

Aw, TBJ, you gotta go!

In baby momma news: I was able to express milk! Yesterday I wasn't able to, but that could be my skills or lack thereof I did see the baby moving around. So we'll see when she decides to evict it. Anytime now :lol:


----------



## texasgal

We can do a fall Hill Country meet too!


----------



## Kiara

^^^I vote for that!!


----------



## Cynical25

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> They arent horse people. Not by a long shot. hahahha


And yet two of their daughters have a love for horses? Funny!


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> And yet two of their daughters have a love for horses? Funny!


.. and manage to go to all these horse show venues with SOMEONE..


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yeah i know, ironic right. Hahahaha we just got my dad to the point where he will give the horses treats. And my mom still doesnt really like them much. But she thinks they are beautiful. When we first started the sport they both tried to talk us out of it. Obviously it didnt work. hahahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

They have only ever come to 4 of our shows in the past 2 years. Typically they dont come at all.


----------



## Kiara

Only horse person in my family too. Though supposedly my great-grandfather had horses. Never met him. My dad was very proud when he brushed my lease horse. So now my old guy will have to instill some more horse love in my parents


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> They have only ever come to 4 of our shows in the past 2 years. Typically they dont come at all.


How do you get there? And with who ... I'm working on a case for you to come to the meet up! lol


----------



## Kiara

TG, we can all sign a petition


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My trainer takes us! Hahaha we cant haul the trailer yet, not enough experience. So Laura takes us everywhere horse related. My parents are more than happy to pay for our lifestyle, because they see we love it so much, but aside from the occasional appearance at a horse show once every 4-6 months, they really have no "place" in our horse life. I am thankful for all they do for me to be in this sport, but i just wish they were eager to be in our lives more when it comes to the riding aspect. My dad is! But since we have 5 kids in our family, he usually cant come due to taking care of everyone else, and my mom would just rather not go.


----------



## kctop72

I'm sorry tbj. I know DH didn't like to go to my daughter's dance things but I drug him anyway and had to listen to him complain the entire time!!!! Then at times when I couldn't drag him for one reason or another my daughter would ask me where he was and it just broke my heart to tell her he wasn't coming. The same thing with my son and track. I always made arrangements to take off early from work so I could watch him run and DH rarely did.

You have your HF Texas Thread family though Next time you have a show in the area I would love to come and watch!!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awww hell ya'll can just come over to my(new) house and we will bbq and have a bon fire or something! I'm not worried about any of you being creepers or crazies (except tg ****)....dh is a prior Marine scout sniper plus a 3rd degree black belt, plus I'm an excellent shot with my rifle and shotgun (I hunt) so we will just kill you if you try anything!! hahaha!!


----------



## Cynical25

Maybe I should be worried about what I'm getting into with this meetup, considering I'm the only one who DOESN'T carry a knife or, apparently, gun...


----------



## texasgal

LOL ... you'll be the SAFEST non-knife-carrying non-gun-carrying person around ....


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

oh see I love the idea of meeting at Lonestar Park for races. and TBJ just talk your dad into bringing you. Then again he could easily be recognized since its still the DFW area and then we are all dealing with crowds of people lol.

If yall decided to do a non horse meet up I might be able to make it. I just know if Im bringing a horse there is no way I could come. My boy doesn't do well in new places.


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

i would say no meeting at anyones house cause well we do have a Chupacabra in our midst and your chickens may be in real danger from her.


----------



## texasgal

You know ... I see a chupacabra t-shirt in my future...

... just sayin'


----------



## WorshipWarrior83

lol perhaps. we should make that happen.

A picture of you saying if you see this chupacabra guard your chickens.


----------



## Cynical25

Hmm...


----------



## texasgal

THAT's .... what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## nuisance




----------



## dbarabians

OK everybody I am popping in and right back out. the Double show at Will Rogers is a great idea. I think it will be a good incentive for everyone to come.
TBJ work on your trainer and see if she can swing it. there will be a lot of horse people there and I am looking for an english trainer and instructor. HINT HINT.
All the venues sound great and allow me to throw this out. If we go to the shows I will look into finding a place to rent a banquet room perhaps.
lake ray sounds good also.
Worship Warrior and Texasgal i cannot speak for the rest of the members but I think if you nuisnace and anyone else wants to attend then we can plan something so everyone that wants to stick around has accomodations at a local hotel.
TBJ just tell your parents you will be guarded by several well armed adults.
Cynical I do not carry a knife so if something goes down its up to you to protect me. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Thank you, nu!~ *smooch*


----------



## kctop72

Hiw you south texas folk doing with the storms coming through?


----------



## Kiara

Loving the rain for the veggies and grass, though my dogs are scarred of thunderstorms. So another sleepless night... But hey, if the foal is born tonight I can call it Storm I guess :lol:


----------



## Sharpie

No rain down here yet. Just two days of horrible mugginess and clouds. Either clear up or let it pour!


----------



## Kiara

Yes, I would love for the humidity to drop a bit...


----------



## kctop72

Ok, just talked to dh and his vote is for the horse show with a/c and beer! And I can wear my new boots I got for Mothers Day)))


----------



## outnabout

Wow lots going on since I last logged on last night!
I vote for the paint/appy show at Will Rogers and I will be drooling over the appy's!
TBJ tell your parents that as a "public servant of the state" i.e. public school teacher I am squeaky clean since everything I do is public record, and I have extensive experience looking out for teenagers, trips to Europe, etc. . So while the chucacabra may show up I will be sure that you are not in any danger. 
Oh and for the record I have a knife in my purse, my saddle horn bag, and a smaller one on my " barn" key ring. Seriously how can anyone live without a knife at hand? I always need it for something.


----------



## outnabout

Cynical25 said:


> Maybe I should be worried about what I'm getting into with this meetup, considering I'm the only one who DOESN'T carry a knife or, apparently, gun...


Cyn I can lend you a nice pistol if you would like :twisted:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I think the show is a great idea also! Although I must admit...I am completely ignorant when it comes to much of anything outside of gaited styles. So, considering I will be in quarterhorse/paint country I could use the experience! The prospect of air conditioning and adult beverages is also mighty appealing  

TBJ, do you think your trainer could bring you? Or another family friend or someone? I would come pick you up and bring you with me....but your parents don't know me so I know that wouldn't be any help either lol.


----------



## outnabout

Ems, no worries. You will love it. From a Ft. Worth native :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Happy Saturday! What a beautiful day for a hoof'n foot rodeo!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

So are we all in agreement about will rogers on the 29th?
TBJ work on your parents and trainer. We will respect their wishes but if you do get to come we will watch you like a hawk. Promise.
Does anyone have information about Will Rogers and dining facilities?
Maybe if we get a head count I can see about a banquet room with a catered meal. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'd be happy with A burger and NA beer .... it's the company I'm seeking!


----------



## Cynical25

Burger and beer is my favorite meal. Chances are good my little boy will be accompanying me on June 29.

Visited KO Trading in Ft Worth - happily left with a halter, lead, headstall, bell boots & a few little items 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, my "little boy" is coming too ..... also known as DH.


----------



## nuisance

Just looked up KO trading..... Haltom City..... My daughter lives in Haltom City.... May have to go visit! lol


----------



## greentree

There is a GREAT Mexican place just down the road from Willl Rogers.... away from the Arboretum, HTH. 

Used to haunt that place a LOT..Will Rogers , that is. The Old Plantation Pancake house is good, too, it is the other way, past the Arboretum, on the left, past the Interstate.

Nancy


----------



## outnabout

You must be thinking of Dos Gringos. Will Rogers is in the "cultural district" and there are many different types of restaurants. At the Coliseum itself there will be beer and some food stands but the food is always overpriced and not that great.
I would be happy to check out the local restaurants if you guys just tell me what you like to eat. BBQ? Tex-mex? Menu with a variety? 
It's only about 15 miles from where I live :wink:


----------



## Cynical25

Burgers, Tex Mex, American - I like food in general  BBQ is my least favorite.


----------



## texasgal

Me too, Cyn.


----------



## kctop72

Me too.

Happy Mothers Day to all you moms!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

It's Monday and I'm coming up for air! For me the days all roll together - there is no beginning or end point - I do the same chores everyday - anyone else stuck on replay? LOL!

Did all the moms have a great Mother's Day? Hubby took me to Lowes and said 'pick out something to plant' - that's my kind of man! I like cut flowers, but I love gardening better. Whoo hoo! Got me a nice flowering vine to turn loose on my gazebo.

This last week I spent Monday thru Saturday almost all day each day working for hubby. Plus my youngest had a 102 fever for four of the days so I just brought her along and put her in one of the back offices with a TV and she pretty much slept thru the week. Yesterday I spent a huge chunk of time weed eating the back yard and garden. If chupacabras like rabbits, then send one over here - there were nests of baby bunnies EVERYWHERE! UGH! I can't stand rabbits in my garden - they are so destructive! Unless it is my cute little Oreo bunny - ONLY SHE can go my garden and eat whatever she wants.


----------



## kctop72

It was a great weekend for me! My brother got remarried on Friday so I got lots of family time this weekend Saturday was the Hoof'n Foot rodeo in whic DH was on the winning team! He was so excited to have won his first belt buckle THenyesterday was sooo nice withe church, lunch with the whole family, then ice cream at Braums and to top it all off rode my pony last night!

Happy Monday y'all!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Happy Late Mothers Day to my HF moms! hahaha and I knooowwwww you guys are probably getting tired of me saying i found a new horse. But! This time it got changed up a bit! Hahahhaa a trainer contacted ME about a horse! Hes truly a lovely example of the Oldenburg breed! Im excited to see him next weekend. His name Archie, 5yo, competed up to Low AO, brought along slow initially but showed no interest in small jumps, so hes carefully jumped and conditioned at 4'0"+, light bay, all black hooves and pitch black mane and tail and socks, his only marking is a smmmaalllll star and a half white, half black nose, 16.2 1/2hh, a hot ride with a heart of gold. Im excited! Trying Cleave some time this week, the white one we turned down after looking into his gene pool a bit, then trying Archie next week


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Here's Archie  Honestly, i think he looks like an "Apollo" rather than Archie.


----------



## outnabout

Burgers and tex mex near Will Rogers:

http://www.fredstexascafe.com/index.htm
http://www.dosgringosrestaurant.com/


----------



## dbarabians

I have been to dos gringoes. I have heard freds is great also.
The Old South Pancake House is one of my favorites and is open 24 hours has great home cooking and lots of room.
Besides any where the waitresses call you "Honey" will they take your order has my vote. LOL
Glad everyone had a great Mothers Day.
clippity clop I cant wait to tell all my jewish friends with wives that you went to Loews and got something to plant for your B Day.They will be amazed and will give their wives grief about how easy it is to buy a present for a non jewish woman. My mother would have shot my father for that. LOL
kctop your foal magic is growing like a weed and loves people. His two sisters have become brave enough to play with him and all three race around the pasture bucking an kicking. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

We had a great time at the show this weekend. Kitten (10) and Acey both did really well, despite Kitten's meltdown at the gate during the trail course. *sigh*

She won the stall decorating contest and 5 new ribbons to hang on her wall. 

Trail - 4th out of 7
Youth Mares - 6th out of 12
Showmanship - 6th out of 12
Hunter Under Saddle - 1st out of 3
Hunt Seat Equitation -1st out of 3

English classes at Hunt County are pretty small for her age group. Acey is not a halter horse and Kitten is not fond of in hand work, so we were happy with her overall results.

Mother's Day was spent in my PJs with a good book. A perfect day in my mind.

I'll be in Ft Worth on Wednesday for the 4th grade field trip, so I'll keep an eye out for restaurants. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Congrats on a successful show HM1025!!!!

DBA- I can see them playing in the pasture, just being babies!!!!! I know they are soooo cute and they'll be big before you know it!


----------



## nuisance

I eat anything.... almost! Which is my problem! lol 
So, I'm good with just about anything, unless it's fried insects or something like that! 

I spent the weekend, clearing away all the little mesquite trees we killed off in the fall. My arms look like I've been in a cat fight! Still squeezing splinters out of my hands. Sprayed the ones that still had green, so they won't come back, hopefully. So our pasture is now cleared of mesquites and cactus, for now! Hopefully I won't have to do that again, unless it's an occ, one or two!. 
Cat's belly is getting bigger and bigger, she comes over for me to scratch her, loves her belly near her bag scratched the most. She'll hike her leg up to get me more access and make the goofies faces. I need to remember my camera!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Anyone good at diagnosing things... hahaha like muscle/bone damage? I wanna hear an opinion before i go to a doctor or chiropractor. Too stubborn to go unless i REALLY need it. hahaha


----------



## texasgal

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Anyone good at diagnosing things... hahaha like muscle/bone damage? I wanna hear an opinion before i go to a doctor or chiropractor. Too stubborn to go unless i REALLY need it. hahaha


... on an internet horse forum ????

Sure, piece of cake .. any one of us should be able to do that for you ... :lol:


Go to the DR!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^ BUT MOMMMM!!!!! I'm fine until further notice!!! When my back breaks then ill go then! hahahah


----------



## texasgal

What did you do?


----------



## nuisance

TBJ, sounds like me when I got my head busted open on Dec. 1st. My friend wanted to take me to ER in Azle. I said no, I'll wait until I get home. I didn't loose consciousness, wasn't confused...etc.... She still hasn't forgiven me for not letting me take her to ER! I wanted to go when I was home and knew the people! lol

TBJ... what did you do? any numbness tingling? your too young to put stuff off, get it fixed NOW!


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, I am low maintenance and easy to please. I enjoy hobbies that are hands on and labor intensive. Hubby just simply feeds my fire - when it looks like I'm slowing down, he just adds something else to the mix to keep me going. Keeps me from getting bored and nagging him and makes for a perfect world for me. LOL!

TBJ, if you think you tore cartilage or muscle or pulled a tendon or lig, better give yourself some time off or it will heal wrong and you will feel it start aching every rainy day from now til you're 80!

Nu, I know how you feel fighting the darn brush and thicket. Our place was so thick with yaupon that you couldn't see 2 foot into the brush. If you crawled in there, it was so dark you'd think it was midnight. Then we became goat breeders. Now everything is clear as a sunny day for the first 6 feet from the ground up. LOL!

Yellow Bitterweed - anyone know how to kill it? Milkweed whatever you want to call it...that stuff WILL NOT DIE even with straight concentrated round up sprayed on it. My arena stays all dirt all year until this time and the bitterweed comes up in it like I seeded the arena with it or something. If you shred it, it leaves little dried up foot stabbing spikes all over the place.

What kills this stuff? I'm about to go out there and actually till the arena up 6 inches deep but that, too, is bad b/c I don't want to lose my footing to run off/rain/etc.


----------



## Kiara

I vote for Tex-Mex, but hey, I might not make it, so don't really have a say 

After a rough day yesterday, I am enjoying my one day off by -catching up on all the cleaning I need to do... Though I found out today, that aside from burning Leviathans, Borax also fabulously cleans bathtubs that refuse to get clean any other way. Battle won! 

CC, who knows, maybe Borax will kill your weeds  won't your goats eat them? Maybe you can put that stuff down that prevents plants from growing. Brainfarting on the proper term. You should be able to put that under your footing. 

Everyone have a funday Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I got Henny's papers in the mail!! I know officially own him by APHA 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

CC - There's a product called Eraser that's supposed to take out everything. That's what we used at the baseball fields to get ride of all the weeds that had grown up in the off season.

Finishing my night with a zebra cake and some Exotic Fruits wine by Arbor Mist


----------



## clippityclop

Eraser - haven't heard of it but will start looking for it around here immediately. I even practiced a little pyromania on them and that only seemed to make them come back thicker and taller.


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Texas Friends!!!!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

I know its a long shot but I am going on vacation in the South Eastern Texas area here really soon and would like to find someone to ride with (I would need a horse.. I can't bring my own) Anybody in that area looking for a riding buddy? 
I can drive a around a bit if you are close by.


----------



## texasgal

Southeast Texas is a big place... can you be more specific?


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Corpus Christi


----------



## nuisance

I wish I were in Corpus! Fresh seafood, ride on the beach! Then come home before the humidity hits! lol


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

The ride on the beach is crazy expensive (For me anyway, haha) or I would go on that. 
My grandma/moms side of family lives there so we go every four or five years.


----------



## Kayella

You could go on a trail ride at Henny's Breeder's! She's in Aransas Pass and has some scenic beach trails you can ride her horse on.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Thats super close! Do you have her contact? Pm me?..


----------



## Cynical25

Apollo (definitely not an Archie!) is very regal looking.
Joe T. Garcia's is always a good choice, too, but any Tex Mex works for me 
Yay for a successful horse show, HorseMom!
Good luck with the weed killing. Let us know if that Eraser works...
Yay for "officially" owning Henny! I'm impatiently awaiting Cash's AQHA certificate.
Saddled Cash for the first time and he was not too pleased with me.


----------



## dbarabians

Joe T Garcias is great. The food is wonderful and they invented the frozen margarita there.
Anywhere is good for me. Remember I do not eat pork so a place called hog heaven or the pig palace is out for me. I would still go but not eat or drink anything.
These foal are really starting to play well with each other. One will start running and bucking the other 2 then have to follow its example. Magic is usually the one who decides when to play kctop. You have named him well.
Faceman will be driving to San Antonio sometime this summer. We should invite the cantankerous, opinionated , old guy to the meet and greet.
If I meet Faceman and Texasgal at the same time I can retire from this forum. LOL. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes, Joe T's is great! I haven't been to the Stock Yards recently but I know they have food there as well, just not sure what besides Riskeys BBQ.
It would be great if Faceman could join us

DBA - Tell Magic, I'll be back to see him soon! Glad to hear the 2 fillys are coming around as well. That little bay one is going to be a fireball, I think!


----------



## texasgal

In classic HF style (other than the Texas Thread), poster posts a couple of nice pictures of her horse in a field with dandelions. Thread explodes into a discussion about whether or not dandelions are toxic and should she have her horse eating in that field ?? The difference between dandelions and flatweeds and is it the plant or the potential mold on the plant that is toxic .. *rolls eyes*

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/apollo-field-dandelions-192498/


----------



## outnabout

Yes, Joe T's is very nice for tex mex. The two links I posted yesterday for Dos Gringos and Fred's Texas Cafe are close to Will Rogers. 
Here's a link for Joe T's:

Joe T. Garcia's Mexican Restaurant

Just for the record, I don't have a preference other than it have some kind of Texas ambiance for all the great pics we are going to take!

It's time for round bales already :-(
I've been feeding the last of my 2 string bales for the past three weeks since my two have already eaten up the pasture and it doesn't look like we will get any more grass growing with no rain. I wonder if we will get out of this drought cycle in my lifetime.


----------



## texasgal

Are we still doing floppy hats.. *wink*


----------



## Kayella

I'm about to buy some hay as well, ONA. It is some dang pretty hay, though. You know you're a horse person when YOU'RE the one drooling over the hay. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! I hope you all had a nice weekend and happy Mother's Day (except db haha)

So guess what....Hubby got me my own 2 horse trailer for mother's day!! He is going to do some minor body work and paint it for me, and it's going to be beautiful afterwards. I'm so excited to have my own trailer (that 30 ft mammoth is out of the question for me to drive lol) plus it makes it easier for the move because I can put 1 horse one one side and the pig and the geese on the other side. It will obviously be partitioned off so Percy doesn't get under the horse's feet and the geese will be in a crate. Then in the large trailer we will have the other 4 (3 plus Pan) horses and take out one of the dividers so Pan and Dalilah have a double stall. It's such a load off knowing we have plenty of space for the critters to travel comfortably. I just hope I do ok pulling a trailer that far....


----------



## texasgal

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee... I remember just a couple weeks ago "somebody" was in a bit of a panic because there was no secured trailer...

NOW.THERE.ARE.TWO ...

God is good!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I owe you one for posting that link to the other thread about dandelions. It amazes me that some people need to remind the rest of us constantly that they are a walking encyclopedia of equine information.
There is a term we use in mental health for that type of behavior. 
I vote we stay close to Will Rogers . Less hassle about parking and traffic. Oh and we can always just pop back into the show grounds to be amazed at all the good horses.
I however will go with the flow. 
Outnabout you can be the designated recon person to scout out suitable locations for the rest of us.
If you accept this mission this message will self destruct in 60 seconds. If you do not accept however the rest of us will never forgive you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. I thought it was hysterical considering our comments last week .. lol.


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhh ... FYI RE: Dandelions. The mods have moved all the "dandelion related posts" to another thread in another secton .. now making my post in the Texas thread completely moot! 

Bwa ha ha ha ..


----------



## kctop72

Did any of you see the thread of worst conformation faults? That was amazing to me. The OP started it for a learning purpose and then the negative nancy's chimed in and the mods closed it.... I know they thought they were doing the right thing but if people approached it in the same way the OP did, it wouldn't be a problem.....Urgh, that's why I stick to very few threads.


----------



## nuisance

What surprised me, was no negative comments on one of the breeding threads, about someone breeding their hard to touch, grade mustang, to their own stud horse. there were comments about why breed to a hard to touch horse, but I was just waiting for the neg. comments about breeding a grade! But, as of my last time reading it, I was surprised that no on had. Which I'm glad. Make a person feel bad, when everyone tears them apart!


----------



## texasgal

I know .. I noticed that too, nu. Maybe it's just late in the foaling season and they are tired of repeating the same crap over and over again. Good for those that bred late in the year... huh?

And most of what they say would be somewhat helpful if they knew how to say it without coming off like a hyper-critical know-it-all ...

It's all about the presentation .. Nobody cares how much you know until they know how much you care ... and all that stuff..


----------



## nuisance

That's one reason I didn't start a foaling thread for Cat. I check her daily, but I don't get pics daily. She has some clear yellow from her bag, no waxing, hiney is mildly relaxed. She still has a bit. I can't wait! I want my baby fix! And playing with him/her all summer!


----------



## Cynical25

I really want to start another "How do I make my horses' mane & tail grow?" thread. Because there aren't NEAR enough of them yet.


----------



## Kayella

Y'all guys crack me up. On that Confo thread, the one person who made the biggest scene wasn't even giving correct Confo critiques! Calling a newborn foal over at the knee and coonfooted? Guuurl, you crazy. IT'S A NEWBORN FOAL STILL UNFOLDING. Of course it has dropped Pasterns, it hasn't even used them yet! Some people 

Cyn, I laughed at your thread idea! I do like reading every single one of them, though. Cause I just like to get the same statements beaten into my brain, apparently. :wink:

I think I've had a bit too much sugar today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oh, I've read 'em all, too, Kayella! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Speaking of Corpus Christi - I'm so bummed - had an event in Corpus on May 26th (yes, a Sunday) and it just got cancelled. I was letting my mom drive down with me and she was really looking forward to a road trip (she's mid-70's) no kids, no hubby - just us. What a bummer!

So I've been going into the coop after dark with my gun scope light (it is SUPER bright) and candling eggs. I threw out the bad ones and marked the good ones and now she's just got a dozen. I plan to throw out any new ones (or eat them) on a daily basis. They range from 2 weeks to any day now - I swear I heard one that was very full/solid black peep at me a few times while I tried to shine the light thru it. Or maybe I was hearing things - but I swear I heard it - I don't know if that can happen or not?


----------



## nuisance

Or which trainer I like better, Anderson or Parelli! lol

But really, don't ya'll know exactly when my mare will foal?! Gosh, what kind of horse people are you?!


----------



## Cynical25

CC, Texasgal, EMS, any other chicken keepers I'm missing - How do you know which eggs you can eat? What's candling? Why do we refrigerate eggs? I've always wondered these things but, apparently, I've also been too lazy to Google it.


----------



## Sharpie

Foxesdontwearbowties said:


> Corpus Christi


Corpus? Welcome to town- that's me! I think I'm the only one down here. PM me and we can set something up, or at least I'll let you know which are the best restaurants to visit.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Haha TG I know I am so glad to not have to stress over it anymore! Now I'm just stressing about getting them road ready in time LOL. It will work out though 

I barely go on any other threads because of the jacka$$ comments people have to make. Like the tattoo thread for instance. I know some of you guys saw it. I commented on it because it interested me and I had valuable input, not to trash the OP or give my unwelcome comments. Someone felt the need to come in and call it "trashy" because they obviously don't agree with having them. Ok, that's fine, but that doesn't make it trashy. I am far from trashy in fact. I have tattoos which cover a good portion of my body, but you wouldn't know unless I told you or showed you. They are all very tasteful and non offensive - a raven on my left foot (Anna's birth month bird) a robin on my right foot (Leah's birth month bird) a Kestrel on my chest, (hubby's birth month bird) a phoenix along my right side and down to my thigh, a tribal on my lower back, a tiny bumble bee (yep, that was my "OMG I'm 18 tattoo) on my left back shoulder, and a huge peacock on my back. I love them and if someone else doesn't oh well! Anyways there's that rant LOL

CC- you can hear the chick peep once it has pipped internally, meaning it has broken into the air sac. Expect it to hatch tonight or tomorrow at the latest. The hen will leave the nest once she has hatched chicks...so if there are any developing late I would take the hatchlings away from her and brood them until the others hatch.

CYN - You can eat any eggs as long as the are fresh and haven't started to develop. Collect them daily and enjoy! They will keep for a few weeks. Candling is using a bright light to look inside the egg and see what's developing. Refrigerating farm eggs is totally unnecessary as long as they aren't washed. Washing removes the protective coating and allows bacteria to enter the egg. Store bought eggs are refrigerated to prevent bacteria from forming.


----------



## Kayella

Speaking of Corpus Christi, I'd love to take Henny on down to his breeder for a visit. I'm sure she'd love to see how big he's gotten, how well-mannered he is, etc. But it's a 4 hour drive. @[email protected] I've made the drive twice. The first time to go visit him when he was just two weeks old, the second to go pick him up. Have you ever felt a foal's nose? I swear it is the softest thing on Earth. At least, Henny's was. :lol: He loved his scratches just as much then as he does now!

And just for funsies, visiting my baby midget <3


----------



## clippityclop

Ugh - I know it is cruel but if she does decide she's done sitting after one or two hatch, then that makes it easier on me and I'll just toss the rest. Life goes on.:wink:


----------



## nuisance

OMG! You ladies who have babies will love this! Two men, experiencing simulated labor! Such weinies! 

Labor Pain Simulation


----------



## kctop72

Is it sad that I am very excited about getting email notifications again!!!


----------



## clippityclop

TWO CHICKS!

Amazing - wasn't sure they would pip or not - hatched sometime today. I stole them from the nest and put them under a light in the brooder. We will see if the hen keeps sitting on the others or gives up. Two little yellow fluffs and one has a black spot on his back. These are the first two born here (didn't come in a shipping box) LOL! What to do - what to do - I really don't need anymore but the kids have been stuck in a trance next to the brooder for over an hour.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians

That is cool clippityclop.
Hey everyone I have an idea and I already have the go ahead from the admin of this forum.
I would like to have T shirts made for the meet and greet. Maybe with the design at the top of the texas thread with the website to the forum also.
I will need a count of everyone coming an what size to order.
Anyone know someone who can do the work let me know.
I promised some mods one also.
Southern Trails Georgia went the extra mile and got the all clear from the admin.
i didnt want to violate any rules or copyright laws. 
We need to let him know we like him even if he lives in Georgia and is a republican. This is one on me. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Very cool dba Amanda Holt does embroidery, not shde aboit screenprints for tshirys. If not, Bullpen uniforms in Royse City.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Cool idea db! I have a friend here locally that owns a shop and does awesome screen printing. I'm sure he could ship them to you. Just a thought ;0


----------



## dbarabians

kctop i will check with the Holts. great people to do business with.
however since i am jewish I am forced to compare prices. Emstnnwalkers can you get me a qoute on 25-30 T shirts in multiple sizes? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Hey dba, I compare prices too. In this economy, it's the only thing to do!


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhh .. can we talk color? What color shirts are we getting!


----------



## clippityclop

Should we get enough to cover a second meet and greet later just in case some of us can't make the first one? This sounds fun! Somebody set up a paypal acct and I'll pitch in $ for my shirt.


----------



## nuisance

XL, tie dye please!  I have paypal, I can pay that way!!!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Depending on the cut, I'll need either a small or medium.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Um, sorry, Nu, but I will NOT wear a tie dye shirt. Black, green, blue are my preferences, but as long as it's not tie dye or neon colored, I will don it. I'm happy to participate in a Paypal collection, too.

I use ImagePro in Dallas 972.991.8646 for my yearly t-shirt job for the MS Walk, but I've only ever done a single color screen print on a 200 shirt order.

BTW, I scrolled up to check out the HF logo and love that our thread has the state of TX super-imposed on it!


----------



## dbarabians

The shirts are on my dime. No paypal account needed. If we go to a restaurant instead of cooking out then the money I would have spent on meat I am spending on tshirts.
I dont know about colour but if we get the texas forum logo maybe anything but red to show off the design. 
I will keep you updated. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

You damned non-hippie freaks, dissing my tie dye! My friends and family just shake their heads at me! lol 

Last summer we were walking thru Bowie trade days, big flea market, 2nd monday. I was holding my grandson's hand, and we came around a corner in the path, my GS says, "LOOK! Grandma shirts!" it was a whole booth with tye die ****s! lol


----------



## outnabout

Size medium for my t-shirt, don't care about the color. What a cool idea, DBA!
Oh and I accept my assigned duty to scout out some restaurants. I will repost a list of links so everybody can compare the options. The restaurant sites have menus and picture galleries so hopefully we can choose the best fit for our group.

I really hope that there will be another meetup for you guys in the southern part of the state. So y'all get a t-shirt too!


----------



## texasgal

Nu .. I'll take your tie dye shirt and raise you a flourescent lime green or hot pink one! lol. I ain't skeered.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical can you contact the tshirt shop you ujse and get an estimate on 100 tshirts of various sizes m-xxl in case they shrink. PM me with the quote if you dont mind.
I think if I order enough it will cover this meet and greet as well as any future ones. If the price is reasonable. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

The last 3 yrs, that I worked the first aid tent at the Texas Ranch Roundup, our tshirts were bright neon yellow. I wear them all the time! lol


----------



## texasgal

This is GREAT .. so when we show up late (because It'll take us 4 hours to get there) .. I'll just look for the tie dye ... (and the little jewish guy) .. hehe


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> This is GREAT .. so when we show up late (because It'll take us 4 hours to get there) .. I'll just look for the tie dye ... (and the little jewish guy) .. hehe


 
Who is NOT eating the pulled pork! lol


----------



## Cynical25

What logo do we want on the shirts? Pricing will vary considerably depending on number of ink colors we use.

I'll get quotes from two different companies for Unisex crew neck T-shirts. Gildan 5000 heavy cotton is a fairly standard shirt. If anyone has a specific request for another shirt brand/style (check your size tags,) let me know.


----------



## nuisance

Just as long as it's not see thru! Don't know if I could keep myself away from DBA, if it was! lol 





j/k


----------



## dbarabians

cynical if we can get the logo at the top of this thread and the website address.
Or the horseforum.com Texas members that sounds good to me.
If anyone else has a suggestion let me know. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Nu you are quite fiesty today, aren't you? :lol:


----------



## nuisance

outnabout said:


> Nu you are quite fiesty today, aren't you? :lol:


Our Electronic Medical Records are down. Will be down for 2 hrs. stated at 10 this morning SMH! So I am going stir crazy, I can't do anything without the patients charts.


----------



## texasgal

I'm listening to a webinar about new coding changes in medical billing ...

Remember charlie brown's teacher?? Wah wah .. wah wah wah wah ...


----------



## nuisance

Our insurance girls say the new coding sh...tuff is going to be horrible!


----------



## texasgal

It ... is ... challenging.. lol. And I'm ONLY dealing with Cardiac angios/pci, EP studies, Peripheral angios/interventions .....

I'm 35 minutes into a 101 minute webinar and I think we've been in 700 circles already.. LOL


----------



## Kayella

I vote green! It's the HF color, of course. :wink: We could have the HF logo, like at the top of the page, then maybe on the back we put put the Texas that's in the top corner then "Texas Horse Friends" going through the middle of the Texas? It will cost more to print on the back, though.


----------



## Cynical25

I'll pull together a few design options. I need an excuse to play in Photoshop 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yes! Neon green with a v neck - then I can cut it up, tie it - make a nice little halter top out of it and shake it at Zumba!!

Just kidding. 

Maybe not everyone's fav, but don't forget black - black shirts would show all the colors of the logo - assuming we wanted to use red, white, blue with the green grazing horses in the back ground (or not) and green 'Horse Forum' across the front. White would show it well too.

I'll wear anything EXCEPT maroon.


----------



## Kiara

DB, do you eant to know my size, since I can't say whether I can make it yet? And I vote cream/off white- doesn't get hot, like black, shows the logo and doesn't immediately attract the "omg s/he is wearing white! Quick, all dirt in vicinity get attached!"

Kayella, yeay for APHA!

On coding: I'm glad I don't have to deal with it directly, but I'm sure we'll feel the change in one way or another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Where are the horse forum owners from? What state? Just curious. I'm glad they don't mind us using their logo. It would still look neat even just in one color which would be the cheapest route.

TG, do you have your list of all the TX people on a spreadsheet where a Tshirt size column could be added? LOL!


----------



## outnabout

So we are in for one of those exciting Texas spring evenings up here, if you know what I mean :?
Finished up early at the barn and hope to get some zzzz's before all the fun starts.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

So I haven't posted on here in awhile:? and I totally regret it I've missed so much like the adorable babies a few pages back but I love the shirt ideas I would so buy one!


----------



## dbarabians

If I had it my way we would get burnt orange shirts.
Cynical if you can work a few designs together then I will be in debt to you.
I may have to buy a lot more tshirts than we need for the meet and greet.
The owners live in Canada. Can you believe that?
I would like to offer the mods a tshirt so we are looking at about 30 I think.
Depends on the price of course.
i am going to see the Holts and get an estimate from them.
In put is good and any member that wants one let me know. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

A little off shirt subject, but I have 3 peeps now in my kitchen (haven't had a chance to set the horse trailer up again as my big brooder) in a tub under lights - there is one freshly hatched (and damp) one out there right now under its mommy (I'll get him tomorrow after he's dry and rested), and 3 pipped eggs that will hatch tomorrow sometime from the looks of things. The rest aren't far behind! She's finally chasing off the other hens and won't let them lay eggs in her nest anymore. Really this is just crazy. I have 35 chickens and now this extra dozen.......

Even after I butcher the 'eating' chickens I could still open a Chik-Fil-A franchise............


----------



## Kiara

Or send them to my BM. They had racoons savage their chickens. 

Shirt size for me will be XS/S, whichever the smallest size is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I have a very embarrassing fear of chickens. Growing up my grandmother had the meanest chickens ever and they roamed around her yard and everytime you got out of the car you had to run to door or the chickens would attack you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Tiff, nothing to be embarrassed about. My grandfather had a rooster and a turkey that would do the same thing.

I'll take a medium shirt please. Can't wait to see the designs y'all come up with!


----------



## outnabout

Chickens, heck! I was just awoken by the sirens and turned on the TV. Huge storm coming my way about 30 minutes that has already spewed a couple of tornadoes. Will pass over my horse barn in about 20 minutes. I am in my safe spot and I have my boots on :shock:


----------



## dbarabians

Let us know if anything happens and take cover. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Medium shirt for me! 

Stay safe, ONA! Let us know how you fair the storm.


----------



## outnabout

Oh darn a large tornado down in Rio Vista just south of Cleburne. There are a couple of really nice ranches down there that host rides. Looks like the worst part of the storm will pass by just south of where I live.


----------



## aforred

I live in Kansas, but I wanted to make sure all our Texas friends are okay with this crazy weather going on.


----------



## texasgal

Okay Texas peeps .... check in this morning. We're about to get hammered here ... just ran out and battened down the bunny barn...


----------



## outnabout

Nothing but storms where I live last night. You all I know heard about Ennis, Granbury and
Cleburne. Hope all is well for our TF peeps.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Just some rain up here North of McKinney! I hope everyone else is ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

So far so good here. The rough stuff stayed south of us. Fizing ti head over and check in my ponies.


----------



## nuisance

tiff[IMG said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/media/graphics/misc/carrot.png[/IMG]rmcoy;2526586]I have a very embarrassing fear of chickens. Growing up my grandmother had the meanest chickens ever and th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey roamed around her yard and everytime you got out of the car you had to run to door or the chickens would attack you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Don't worry, TG will protect you!!! 

We didn't get a drop of rain, until about 1:30 this morning, then it poured for awhile. watered the pasture, but didn't help the water shed.


----------



## nuisance

HMMM.... how'd that carrot get in there?!


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. looks like it was there when it was quoted... funny.


----------



## Cynical25

Everyone present & accounted for after the storms???

Funnel cloud was seen 2 miles from my house, but we are fine. TONS of rain, hail, constant lightning, tornado sirens on all night. Our neighbors tree fell across the road but the only damage was to their fence. The City of Dallas was out sawing it up at 4 am after the storms had passed (and about the time we finally fell asleep.)


----------



## texasgal

Ugh .. rough night, cyn... *hugs*


----------



## Kayella

Glad that everyone seems to be okay after last night. Must've been scary!

To put everyone in a better mood this morning, here's Henny impersonating a beaver. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Praying for those in Granbury ...

Tornado strikes Granbury, Texas | KXAN.com


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Henny is just too cute! 

Glad to know everyone is okay and hoping everything is okay for the people in Granbury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Preliminary ideas. Let me know what else you'd like to see. The ones with the HF logo will only print nicely if I can get a real logo file from HF owners - I just saved this from the website so it's pretty grainy.


----------



## Cynical25

A few more:


----------



## Cynical25

Hmmm, are they coming through? There should be 5 pics in my first post and 4 in my second. I'm not seeing the images post on my screen...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My boyfriend's house is in Hood County... One of the tornadoes was 10min from his house.... I just about had a heart attack when i woke up and saw how close it was..


----------



## texasgal

I see where there are boxes for attached images, but no images..


----------



## kctop72

^^^ I'm having the same problem.

I know we needed the rain but I'm really tired of it affecting our playdays at church. Now we just have to figure out if we want to extend it out another month, try and reschedule it for next weekend or double up in June or July.....sigh....


----------



## texasgal

^^ Sounds like ya'll need a little fund raiser for a covered arena!


----------



## kctop72

We fo tg but it needs to be a BIG fundraiser!


----------



## Cynical25

Does this work?


----------



## texasgal

Not for me .. but I'm on a work computer and can be blocked sometimes, so wait for someone else..


----------



## texasgal

Can you upload them into a photo album on your profile page and then post them?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I like option 6 the best...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

and a few more:


----------



## texasgal

OH .. I can see them now.


----------



## nuisance

Still the boxes, with no pics for me too.


----------



## texasgal

Nu .. I had to refresh and then they popped up .. *shrug*


----------



## Cynical25

I added them to an album in my profile. I hope this link gets you there:
http://www.horseforum.com/members/41979/album/june-29-2013-texas-friends-meetup-6210/


----------



## nuisance

They wouldn't come up for me after I refreshed either for some reason. 

Cyn. Could you not get one with the HF logo, that has the state inside it like the logo above? just curious.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I liked 5, 7


----------



## Cynical25

Nu, it won't translate well to screen printing, even though it looks great on a computer monitor. It's difficult to get something to print partially transparent, which is how the Texas is placed over the HF logo. It would likely end up looking like an illegible blob.


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, I will check with one other printer I just thought of, Nu - they have some new fancy printer, but it may bump the price up too high for us.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ok, on the grey, that is NOT my stirrup length. Hahahaha its Brookes. I had to walk her mare out so she could go to a banquet. Shes 15.3hh. Hahahaha ive been wanting to ride her for ever now and i finally got my chance! hahahha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

One of our barn's best dressage mares (Victory, "Tori") gave birth to a beautiful colt on Saturday at 4:36pm. His name is Bergerac. Hes quite the ball of personality, jet black, with a white star and a white sock. They have been out to pasture twice since his birth and are doing wonderful  Just thought id show yall our new baby


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ was the foals sire gray? black foals look grulla when they are born. I would like to see what colour he turns out to be.
Cynical thanks for going the extra mile I did not mean to leave all the work for you.
I like the first 2 designs. simple and to the point.
The black does show off the logo really well.
Great job cynical they all are nice and I would be proud to wear any of them.
want to keep this under 400$ . We can always order more as needed. That is why i think we need to find one printer and use them if we choose to continue the meet and greets. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Ok, on the grey, that is NOT my stirrup length. Hahahaha its Brookes. I had to walk her mare out so she could go to a banquet. Shes 15.3hh. Hahahaha ive been wanting to ride her for ever now and i finally got my chance! hahahha


TBJ, looking at the pic of you on the grey, I just have to laugh (at myself) and think of when I was a kid, when I saw a woman with a "posture" like you are displaying, I'd tell dad, "Hey dad, she's got her knockers up"! use to **** mom of, but dad would laugh, so I'd just keep doing it! lol


----------



## outnabout

Thanks for doing the shirt designs, Cyn! I like option #9 but it was hard to choose!


----------



## nuisance

Didn't think of that Cyn. Guess that's why I'm not doing it! lol 

I like the black horse, and the running horse with the Texas colors.... Too many decisions for me! It is so hard for me to choose out of an assortment of things. I'll go with what ya'll go with. I like them all.


----------



## dbarabians

Ok everyone lets see if she can get all the designs done withing budget and then we can make the decision.
If its a go for all then everyone pick one design and we can vote then.
Top 2 designs get another vote. Sounds OK to everyone?
I do not want to abuse the kindness of our friend cynical.
At the meet and greet we all need to give her a round of applause. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

^^^ And a round of applause for you, also, DBA, for herding us together for the meet and greet!


----------



## nuisance

I'll put my vote in for 5 & 6 as my favorites


----------



## oh vair oh

I like option 1 and 2!

I wear a small.


----------



## clippityclop

7 PEEPS - and one stuck in his shell after mom decided to give up on the nest with the rest (which have about a week left and are still moving but they've been cold too long).

Most of the pipped chick's shell has flaked off and the white membrane has dried out a bit. Since there is still blood veins inside (and a little blood on the outside), I just wrapped him in a warm wet papertowel, made sure he could breathe, and put him under a 60 watt bulb and will monitor him every hour. Maybe it won't be much longer and he'll absorb all the fluids and yolk and then I can help him out.

When I got home from work to look for the chick I saw last night and the other three that were hatching, they were NOT in the nest box. I went around to the front and momma hen had somehow gotten them out of the nest boxes (which are waist high and attached to a house built in one end), down the ramps, and were running around with her on the floor. The other chickens could care less. Only problem was they were getting stepped on around the food and couldn't reach water.

So now I have all the peeps in the tub in my kitchen (including the left over eggs just in case), and just for fun, brought in momma hen who seems perfectly happy to hang out with the babies and so far hasn't had any desire to wander around my house and crap everywhere. LOL!

Tomorrow I will get the horse trailer up and put them in there.

From the looks of things, I've got a couple of leghorns, maybe some Buffs or Ameracunas - one looks like a Sussex (that would be dad) and one white crested black polish. The polish one is a nice treat to make it worth the effort!


----------



## clippityclop

Peep Pic - one is hiding under momma:









and pipping chick - I hope he makes it. I'm working from some stuff I read on my other favorite forum (backyard chicken forum) to help me with this little guy...










BACK ON THE SUBJECT OF SHIRTS
I wear a medium. I also like 'Texas Friends' better than 'Texas Member(s)' (any slogan with the word 'member' in it reminds me of Austin Powers) and all the designs look great to me. And if it saves $$, I'd be happy with the design/logo/texas friends all being on the front and nothing on the back. They all look really good!


----------



## clippityclop

Sorry posting so much in a row - 

What would Option #1 look like but with wording "Texas Horse Friends" under the logo (nothing on the back)?

I think other people who visit the forum and recognize the logo will be extremely jealous and wonder why we are so special that we get our own shirts.


----------



## dbarabians

Of course they are going to be jealous . Why do you think I am doing this for? LOL
Show those **** yankees that want to copy us with other state threads. They have no shame!!!!!
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'm already imagining the pictures of us in our shirts ... posted shamelessly in a thread titled:

HF Texas Friends meetup pics


----------



## outnabout

CC I love hearing about your chickens! This is from someone who knows nada about them.


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> I'm already imagining the pictures of us in our shirts ... posted shamelessly in a thread titled:
> 
> HF Texas Friends meetup pics


And we are going to do a shout-out too!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! I didn't have time to read up, I have been so busy it's nuts! I am just exhausted and hurt all over. Just wanted to say hi!!!


----------



## kctop72

Just got home from an auction. I know, I shouldn't but I went because my friend asked me to go She is my best friend in the world and I'm not just saying that because she bought a beautiful headstall and breast collar then turned around and gave it to me! I am truly blessed to have her in mt life

Can't wait for our meet and greet As for our shirts, I'd like it to have Texas Horse Friends and Horse Forum on it somewhere. The logo looks awesome on the black shirt.

Speaking of pictures, I have a friend that wants to come and take pics of those babies dba. She takes much better pics than I do and has a much better camera?


----------



## clippityclop

outnabout said:


> CC I love hearing about your chickens! This is from someone who knows nada about them.


LOL - well luck was with me last night and I didn't have to lose any sleep over these silly birds. I figured I was going to be up all night checking on the stuck chick - it was wrapped in wet paper towel, still stuck in most of it's membrane (that kept drying out and holding him in too much) and under the 60 watt bulb (the 250 was too hot for one bird). Plus, I had all this set up on my stainless steel sink counter so it can be sterilized. I ended up just peeling away most of the membrane that didn't have blood in it and left the bottom part sort of cupping his bum because if you peeked in there, he was still absorbing all of that stuff. 

By 10 pm, he was inchworming around in the papertowel and by 10:30, his little umbilicus had shrunk to a tiny thread and I just held onto it while he squirmed and it broke by itself. I scooped him up, showed him to mama chicken who promptly shoved him under her body and then I went to bed.

This morning the hen was still in the box (I'm so glad she didn't decide to rearrange the furniture or raid the fridge) with 8 peeps (she's still on 4 eggs, too) and the little chick from the night before is yellow and fuzzy with two black spots on its back - happy and healthy as ever.

This is too much work. The kids keep hand feeding this hen from their dinner plates and she has made herself at home. She is so friendly b/c we (I mean THEY) are constantly petting her and playing with her babies. I can't believe I have chickens in my kitchen. It is all so crazy!:wink:


----------



## Cynical25

Awww, glad the little guy made it, CC! I've never had LIVE chickens in my kitchen...

I'm waiting on shirt quotes from 3 companies, which I'll share with DB. I sent 3 of our preliminary options to see how the pricing would differ with the number of colors and to see if they have recommendations on what colors/styles might result in the best final product. I like the running Texas flag horse and really love the sharpness of the brightly colored HF logo on the black shirt. I also prefer Texas Friends or Texas Horse Friends over Texas Member(s.)


----------



## texasgal

too funny cc.

I hatched chickens in an apartment while our house was being built. Put 27 eggs in an incubator thinking I might get 10 to hatch. 24 hatched! it was a riot.

We set them up in DD13s closet .. I brought a new box home from work every day and we changed the box daily and snuck the old one to the dumpster after dark every night..

When they were about 3 weeks old, I took them to the property where the house was being built and set them up in a coop/pen.

Fun times.


----------



## kctop72

I brought a full grown chicken into the house once. For some reason, it didn't take the heat well and it stayed the night in the house then went back outside once it was getting up and around without issues. DH bout come unglued!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

24 chickens in an apartment?! That's impressive, lol.


----------



## texasgal

It was STUPID .. Only for a couple weeks, though.. until they feathered. 

(AND ... we got our deposit back on the apartment, so we weren't living like poor white trash either!)


----------



## Cynical25

Coffee is a beautiful thing.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop you are welcome here anytime. I need to have the lawn mowed . the grass keeps growing after each rain several inches at a time it seems.
I had someone mow it last week. Now it looks like i am growing hay.
I 'm somewhat surprised that kctop has not brought a horse into the house yet.
Her husband would probabaly approve of that. Or simply overlook it.

Since we all get along so well and enjoy visiting on this thread I think that Texas Friends is very appropriate. Shalom Donald


----------



## Kayella

Um, I think I got y'all beat. When I was showing FFA, my second goat was a goat named Benni. Whenever we got him, we, for some reason I can't remember, couldn't take him to the barn right away. I believe we had goats about to go show so didn't want to bring anything new in and chance them getting sick from him. So anyways, I HAD A GOAT IN MY ROOM. I slept in the living room and heard him beating on the walls. I walk in and he has both front feet on the wall. He glances over at me, we stare, and I shut the door and went back to bed. :lol: Needless to say we converted one of the horse stalls into a goat pen the next day to keep him there a bit longer. He was my favorite goat, too. 

At the Houston Livestock show, every animal goes on the slaughter truck no matter what. They literally have a path blocked off from the show ring to the holding pens so you walk straight from the show pen to the holding pens. When you get to holding pens, you take off their collar and walk away. I did so and started walking off to hear someone yell that a goat got loose. I turned around and Benni was following me. ): I just about died. Not only did I have to put him in the holding pens, I had to do it twice.


----------



## kctop72

Oh Kay, I am so sorry. I guess that's why I never did FFA. It would have killed me to do that!

DBA, you gonna be around tomorrow?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

dbarabians said:


> TBJ was the foals sire gray? black foals look grulla when they are born. I would like to see what colour he turns out to be.


His sire was a liver chestnut


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I just got caught up on my reading.... My goodness.... Hahahah congrats on the chicks! Hope the little guy makes it! Im soooo depressed that i cant come to the meet up!!! grrrr


----------



## dbarabians

Thats interesting TBJ. Is the dam black or bay? I ahve never seen a black foal that dark. I am thinking he might be a liver chestnut of dark bay. Maybe brown . Take more pictures. Then go ask NDappy or Chillaa. Those two should know what colour he will be. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I have more photos on my phone, he is DEFINITELY black. His nose is even jet black. I pet him yesterday. He was terrified at first but then eased up. Silky little guy  And his Dam is like... pure black... shines blue type of deep deep black... hahaha


----------



## texasgal

Take better pictures.. in better lighting...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^ He was sleeping! hahaha that was the best i could get! im trying to upload new ones.


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ no need to be depressed I will ensure you get a tshirt and we will post lots of photos to make the other members jealous beyond belief.
Be very glad that your parents care enough about you to monitor your activities.
i have made a very good living counselling people whose parents only wanted to please their children or just did not seem to care..
We will meet and you can visit with us. Lake ray roberts is not that far and you travel to lots of horse shows.
Enjoy those teenage years and the protection of you parents love. It will be gone one day and when you have children pass that love to them. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I honestly do not want children, never really have... I am not a people person, and i certainly do not like miniature ones. (DONT KILL ME PLEASSEEEEE) hahaha. And i hope to meet yall someday.


----------



## texasgal

Well, I guess we just all need to make our next meet-up at one of TBJs shows.. then we can act like the perfectly *cough* sane *cough* and well behaved *cough* folks that we are and impress her parents... 

Oh, poo .. you said they don't always go to your shows.....

Where do you live? We'll show up for dinner... 

*snort*


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ go look at the pictures kctop posted of my two black foals. That is what a black horse looks like.
When the bay foals are born , their legs look almost blond or very light chestnut. They turn black after shedding the foal coat. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol TG XD I live in Bartonville. Pretty far off of most of yall. (In Denton county) Yall can come to a show! I wouldnt mind a cheer squad! XD hahahha And you wouldnt have to be sane, none of us are.


----------



## texasgal

Well, we WOULD have our resident therapist with us........


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Heres pics i took yesterday!


----------



## kctop72

I sooo love the babies!!! TBJ, you will be with us in spirit and we'll look for an update from you on your next show))


----------



## nuisance

Still waiting for my baby. She is so wide, she could almost roll without stopping for her withers! lol 

we never had chickens in the house, but I had 6 turkeys in the hall until they got big enough to go outside. The cat got one of them. I heard it in the middle of the night. I went to see what the ruckus was. Found the poor chick, wounded, threw the cat outside, too took the chick to dad, who put it out of it's misery. 

We did have a dozen horses in the garage for a week once, in S. Calif. Horrible rains, their corrals were flooded, we put them in the garage until they could go back. Luckily, I was too young to have to clean up the mess! lol


----------



## texasgal

Oh Lord ... we had a couple days of rain right after we brought Gunnie to the house. He was in a pen with no shelter (has NEVER had shelter .. even in Arkansas) ..

DH mentioned bringing 4 panels into the garage and putting shavings down .....................

I was FLABERGASTED .. lol .. really?? He's a freakin' horse.. who lived in the winter in North Arkansas without any shelter... he'll be fine!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

If my horse so much as get a chill ill have a heating pad out and their stall window shut with their fan on low to keep air flowing... hahahha Romeo is so spoiled with me. hahhaha He was a pasture/shed horse before, and then he came to my barn when i started leasing him and since then hes been spoiled rotten hahahhaha but acts like an angel  i couldnt stand to see my pony out in the strong texas sun for too long, or in the cold with his fine show coat... hahhaha i spoil him too much XD i think i treat him better than i treat myself. hahahha


----------



## Cynical25

I'm having a rough time getting used to Cash being in a paddock with just a 3 sided shed, and I was blown away that my lease horse was on pasture with no shelter over the winter. All my previous horse experience was with pampered show horses! It's a whole 'nother world...


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I know ... I've been there. I showed horses IN FLORIDA... and they didn't go to bed without their "jammies" on ... I don't think their bodies EVER touched the shavings.. they were wearing sheets or blankets all the time...

I also had more health issues with those horses than I do with the ones I have now, that are out on pasture and deal with the weather naturally.

Having said that .. I can't wait until I have a nice dry barn to put them in and be able to control their coming and going....

Don't think I'll ever go back to 24 hr stalling and pampering, though... lol.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We dont stall 24hrs. the horses get 1-2hrs of turn out a day. hahah


----------



## texasgal

People are so snarky ..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/stallion-searching-one-my-mare-194754/

If'n you can't say something nice.....


----------



## kctop72

^^^Checked out that thread and I just don't understand people. Too bad I couldn't see the pics


----------



## dbarabians

I know. You ought to read the thread about the mini yearling possibly breeding a full sized horse.
Same kid posted it.
You can tell who has any breeding experience and who just reads something on the internet and files it away as fact.
Thats why the tshirts are on me. To remind me that there are sane rational caring people. They all live in Texas it seems. Thankfully we have yet to lose our manners down here. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Mine are out 24/7 unless there's a horrible thunder storm or such. We're the only ones at the barn that do so, and my ponies are the healthiest. All the others are obese, or have hoof problems, or are just plain crazy. I don't like stalling mine at all. Bubbas not used to it so he goes crazy, and Henny stocks up if I stall him overnight. No bueno.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Our ponies are inside at night and out during the day. Our primmadonna yearlings practically beg to be let inside so that they can nap in their shavings and not get themselves dirty. ;P


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Has anybody else had a problem with sand colic? This is my fillies 2nd time getting it in within 2-3months.

My horses aren't fans of stalled 24/4 but I have to do it now with my filly the vet recommended it so she's not eating feed off the sand the other horses in the big pasture leave behind but she does have a small run on it so it's not so bad for her but there's sand in the run too.


----------



## oh vair oh

Have you tried using Sand-Clear? We used to use it when we lived in Arizona. Or maybe she needs a mineral block because she's eating dirt to get more minerals.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Yes I have her on it now vet recommended both sand clear and a mineral block and she has both now!


----------



## outnabout

tiffrmcoy said:


> Has anybody else had a problem with sand colic? This is my fillies 2nd time getting it in within 2-3months.
> 
> My horses aren't fans of stalled 24/4 but I have to do it now with my filly the vet recommended it so she's not eating feed off the sand the other horses in the big pasture leave behind but she does have a small run on it so it's not so bad for her but there's sand in the run too.


I've worried a little about sand colic since my colt will paw at his grain and most of it ends up on the ground when he tips the feed bowl over. I have to stand there and correct him when he starts to put his foot in it.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*I live in Harris County, close to Houston.*


----------



## Cynical25

tiffrmcoy said:


> Has anybody else had a problem with sand colic? This is my fillies 2nd time getting it in within 2-3months.


My first horse colicked every few days for the first month I had her. My vet suggested psyllium fiber twice a day - I used the cheapest Metamucil knock off that Walmart had (Equate brand, was orange flavor, lol) and she never colicked again. I just sprinkled it on her grain.


----------



## SullysRider

I live in Cypress, any other Cypress people on here? I own a TB and we do the jumpers. Looking forward to talking to other TX people!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

outnabout said:


> I've worried a little about sand colic since my colt will paw at his grain and most of it ends up on the ground when he tips the feed bowl over. I have to stand there and correct him when he starts to put his foot in it.


My filly did the same thing then she would eat it off the sand then would eat the grain out of the sand the older horses she was housed with dropped.


----------



## texasgal

Hi Linda.. hi sully!

Ya'll are close to me.. I'm in Montgomery county.. welcome!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Yes welcome! Y'all live near me also!


----------



## dbarabians

Did the two of you read all 564 pages? If so hats off to you. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Did the two of you read all 564 pages? If so hats off to you. Shalom


never mind, duplicate


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Did the two of you read all 564 pages? If so hats off to you. Shalom


I only have 141 posts to this thread on mine. But, then again, I have it where it shows 40 posts to a page! lol


----------



## texasgal

141page x 40posts to a page = 564pages x 10 posts to a page

5640 posts...


----------



## kctop72

Wow, that's alot of posts!!!!!!

Welcome Linda and Sully! Glad you caould join us


----------



## texasgal

We are a chatty bunch, huh?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Guys I need some help! Today I noticed Pan has horizontal pink lines on all of his hooves. Is this normal?? You guys know how much I love this boy and it would kill me if something was wrong with him! I posted in hoof care also, but I know some of you have foal experience and may know.

It's like this on all 4









Just cause it's such a cute pic <3


----------



## oh vair oh

Has he been stomping flies a lot?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yes he has, the flies are awful this year!


----------



## nuisance

Yes, they are horrible! Even the good stuff isn't keeping them off like it did last year!


----------



## clippityclop

Flies and FLEAS.....found flea dirt on my Aussie - immediately ordered some Capstar thru Jeffers. That stuff is great - one pill and it kills everything on them, everything in their surroundings and I never see fleas again until this time next year. I nip it in the bud from the first sign. Squirrels bring fleas into the yard here - and with so many rabbits in my garden, they probably have some too.

For horses and goats I use that livestock permethrin spray concentrate and mix it in a garden pump sprayer and just keep it next to the fence. I walk out there and spray them while they are eating hay at the round bale and it works really good - about twice a week. I also always rotate where I put a new round bale every week - that mucky stuff can sure breed some nasty flies! Especially when it is wet and humid like it is now.

Anyone else use a garden sprayer for flies? It's the bomb.


----------



## Kayella

Welcome Linda and Sully! I live in Harris County also! Pasadena to be exact. 

I started noticing sand in the boys poop so I grabbed some equate brand psyllium fiber from Wal-Mart. I fed half a cup a day for one week. That's all you need to do each month. I haven't seen sand in their poop since.

And yes, the flies are absolutely horrid this year. Anyone know a good fly mask for a Houdini pony? The flies are killing his eyes. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ems .. I think that is normal. I always thought it was just where his baby hooves are growing out ... does that make sense?


----------



## nuisance

Cat's a little grumpy this evening, bag is tighter, she didn't want me touching it or scratching her belly. Poll a little looser, has a little bloody show on her hoo-haa..... Just waiting!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks TG. Some other people told me that also and that it is normal for foals. Phew!!

So anyways, I am so excited to meet you guys! We don't know anyone there except my sister, so we are thrilled the meet up is right after we get there! 

DB, I think it is just so nice of you to get shirts for everyone. It sure says a lot about you. I like the look of the black shirts with the logo on them. 

cc I'm glad to hear your little chicks are doing well. They are so much fun for kids to raise. My kids loved raising goslings! I'm going to have to try capstar, we use comfortis and it is so expensive.

I have everyone beat....I have a pig living in my house!! hahahahaaaa

I'm wondering if my horses are going to have issues with sand colic especially considering they have never been in sand before. It's all just plain ol dirt here. Guess I'll be getting some metamucil lol.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nuisance said:


> Cat's a little grumpy this evening, bag is tighter, she didn't want me touching it or scratching her belly. Poll a little looser, has a little bloody show on her hoo-haa..... Just waiting!



Finger's crossed for a baby soon! I can't wait to see pictures! Feel free to post some fat cat pics until baby though :lol:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Omg! I have the funniest story (well I think its pretty funny). Before I start the story I have to tell you my haor at the moment is dyed pink, I know bold and crazy choice but it has a lot to do with the story.

So anyhoo I'm in the grocery store doing some shopping minding my own business and this lady walks up to me and asks me mind you these are her exact words "Is pink your natural hair color?" I had to stand there for a minute and then I realized she was serious. I gave her a puzzled look and said no. Then she told me she liked it and walked away. I should've been like "Yup, pink is my natural hair color. Sure is."

Thought I would share. It was a weird, confusing, funny moment for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

So today has been an amazing day! Started out this morning getting the boys trimmed. They both behaved very well. Then I started talking to my farrier about a potential assistant/apprentice jon with him. He seemed interested in that, so took me with him to a client in Pearland. There, he let me pull 3 shoes off a very patient and willing horse, then I watched him shoe him. Neatest thing ever! Not sure where that situation will go, but I'm very excited and hopeful!  Then after that we went down to Wharton to grab some hay. 40 bales of the prettiest hay I've ever seen. Then when I asked him if I could buy a couple of the small bales out in the field for my friend, he GAVE me 10 bales! That was just amazing, and it really helps my friend out because she's tight with money right now. Then to top off an awesome day we stopped by Buc-ee's! :twisted: Got me some hot n' spicy jerkey and it is AWESOME. The boys LOVE the new hay. It tested to 17.5% protein. It's crazy! So all in all, a very good, tiring day for me.  Can't wait to sleep in tomorrow, though. :lol:

(The hay is that green on the right side all throughout, my phone camera takes funky pictures)


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend so far. It's been an awesome day for me as well We started out with a girls day, me and 2 of my friends went to breakfast, then th local tack shop then went to see dba's babies so my friend could take some good pictures of them with an actual camera I don't have them yet but she's gonna put them on a disc for me to upload then give to dba. She got some great shots of all the horses, not just the young ones. I did get a couple of pics,,,,
Here's the little black filly....








Here's the little bay filly, for some reason it won't copy over right from photobucket. My picture shows legs and all, this one doesn't for some reason??








And here they are together...









And on a seperate note, here's my beautiful Katy in her new setup


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Pasadena, my old stomping grounds!!! I still love it. I raised my kids there, and it holds a lot of memories for me!!

As for Capstar, I thought that was just to Get the fleas off the dog, but right after you have to use Advantage or something, to keep them off.
Advantage, Best Flea US

I order from here.

*


----------



## Sharpie

Capstar kills all the fleas on the animal for 24 hours. That's it- so if you have an infestation where there are flea eggs everywhere that continue to hatch out (one adult flea lays about 40 eggs that fall off wherever the animal hangs out per DAY) you're going to need something more long term. If you're traveling/visiting and pick up a couple hichhikers, the Capstar will get rid of them for you though.

One thing about Corpus- fleas are freaking everywhere! The stray cats that the neighbor feeds carry them all over the place (including my yard) and my dogs pick them up when they go out to potty or we go for a walk and bring them back in the house to the indoor only cats too. Drives me nuts. I've got to use some monthly treatment. Right now the Trifexis is working really well. Used the new Frontline Tritek for a month and the fleas were still biting my allergic girl and causing hot spots. Not impressed, so went back to Trifexis.


----------



## nuisance

Cat is getting closer, big if fuller still. Keeping her tail raised. Not eating alot, back end is mushy, had a little blood on her vulva!  (not waxing up yet)

Funny for the day!


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance cant wait for that mare to foal so you can join the texas foal club. LOL
kctop I enjoyed the visit and your friends are great.
She took time out of her girls day out to spend time with me and the horses.
Those are great pictures and cant wait to see the ones your friend took.
Anyone else in the DFW area that wants to come see the horses is welcome for a visit.
You can help me gentle those two fillies that play hard to get. Just like a female. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba, we enjoyed the visit as well, they were excited to see the babies! Jammie gave me a cd this morning at church but I haven't gotten a chance to see them yet. Hopefully I can get them uploaded tonight! I guarantee if the dh's would let them you would have 2 horses off your feed bill


----------



## neeks

Hi guys! I just found this thread. I'm in the DFW area


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Phew, been another busy weekend here! 
Love the pics kctop, I can't wait to see the others with all of his horses. Dba, Dh and I may just have to stop in and see them in person after we get settled. Won't be too much longer!
Nuisance that pic is great! I hope cat foals tonight, I want to see that baby!!
Sharpie, what's your opinion on comfortis? Also, what do you think about some sort of mild sedative for my mini pig for the trip? He is going to have his own stall (partitioned and boxed off obviously) in my horse trailer so he will have room to move around and root, eat, drink, etc. I'm just wondering if he will do ok or if I should consider sedating him.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome, neeks, to the friendliest thread in the forum!


----------



## Sharpie

Comfortis is the drug spinosad, which when combined with heartworm protection, is sold as Trifexis. I love it, think it works great, especially for dogs or cats who are allergic to fleas. That said, I go with the Trifexis because it's just a little more and then it covers fleas, heartworms, and most intestinal parasites all in one go. It does cause an upset stomach in the occasional dog, especially if not given with food though. 

Most drugs that cause sedation also make it more difficult for animals to control their temperature properly and balance well enough to avoid falling while in a vehicle. Since you'll be traveling in the heat, I think it would be pretty risky. IF the animal must be sedated for safety, it might be different, but generally I avoid sedating animals for travel if there are other alternatives.


----------



## Kayella

I agree that sedating while travelling would not be good. They have a general lack of coordination, a loss of appetite and thirst, and like Sharpie said, have difficulty regulating their body temp. Whenever i brought Henny in to get gelded, they gave him his first round if sedatives. He immediately started sweating, and this was the middle of January. After his gelding, he woke up soaking wet from sweating so much. I think Mr. Piggy Wiggles will do much better with a clear head and some time to realise laying down is the easiest option. I've hauled my pigs before for FFA and they just root through the foot of shavings, lay down, and wait for you to mist them like the spoiled things they are. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Y'all. I trust everyone had a wonderful weekend!!!! I've seen all the pics from Saturday and they are so cute. I've picked out my favorites and trying to get them loaded but having some technical difficulties but I'll get it done some time today.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Monday Texas Peeps! I'll have to catch up later .. payroll Monday around here .. will be busy until about noon.

See ya!


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! It's hot & humid in Dallas and my hair is a lost cause. My home's A/C wouldn't get the house below 85° all weekend, so that was awesome.


Cash's neighbor is a tall, jet black, 4 yr old AQHA gelding who is considerably more green than the owner realized when he bought him a month ago, so he's selling it. This horse is just BRIMMING with potential and he has a really great mind. I would snatch him up in an instant if I had the funds available


----------



## texasgal

^^ sounds like us. We have a nice little 4-year old that is greener than I thought when I bought him ... we've got to get someone to ride him for a couple months...


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. so Saturday we went to lunch and TSC in Navasota. Then we drove around and looked at the old section of Navasota and ended up stumbling on their old cemetery. We spent 2 hours walking around looking at old grave stones. The oldest one we found was 1867. 

As we were leaving, we saw a fenced off section .. old old looking. We stopped and went in and it took us less than a minute .. with our lightning fast minds .. to realize it was the Jewish section. 

Pretty cool stuff, Star of David, Menorah, Hebrew writing, rocks and torn pieces of cloth. There were no recent graves and the fenced off section was only about 1/3 full. 

Soooooooo I had to go research this. Pretty interesting Jewish history in li'l ol' Navasota....

ISJL : Encyclopedia of Southern Jewish Communities:

It was a fun afternoon ...


----------



## Cynical25

What a neat day, TG! I love finding interesting tidbits of history like that.

I want a repeat of yesterday - I spent 3 hours chatting with family while a steady supply of grilled meat & veggies, and cold Shiner was delivered to me in my cozy hammock. It was quite lovely...


----------



## DreamOfDrafts

Hi everyone, new to the thread, live in Houston, but am needing help finding a good source of constant hay that I can transport or have transported. Found a few on CL but lots of people warn me not buy from there? any particular reason why? They SEEEM nice enough. also thoughts on first cutting and fresh hay?


----------



## Kayella

Hey DD! I'm in Pasadena so fairly close to you. I actually went and picked up some hay this weekend in Wharton. First cutting Tifton 85 hay, tested at 17.5% protein! I don't know if he has any left, though. He sells out pretty fast. But he does have multiple fields and is very decently priced for the quality of the hay. 

And I've bought hay off CL three times. All 3 times it's been crap hay. So I don't think I'll ever buy from there again. I'm relying on my buddies at the barn to get me a connection, and I got a good connection. :wink:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks for the input Sharpie and Kay! I'll just leave him to his own devices in his stall and let him root and play. I plan to put down wet shavings with hay over it, plus give him a slow release treat toy. I'm trying to think of a way to give him water but I'm sure it will spill or he will flip it. I'll water him each time we stop so no big deal really.

TG, what a neat find! There's lots of old cemeteries around here. I went to one in the fall and got some of the most incredible photos. I'll have to post some pictures.

Can't wait to see pics Kc!

Cyn, sounds like an awesome time in the hammock! I'm jealous! LOL


----------



## Kayella

Is he trained to drink from an automatic waterer? What we did was take a giant fat PVC pipe, glue on a permanent end at the bottom and use a screw top on top. Then we put an automatic waterer spout down at the bottom. The pig presses down on it and gets his water, and that's the only time the water releases. 

Whole setup here:
http://coyoteridgefarms.com/blog3/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/hog_waterer475.jpg

Closeup of spout
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/716751039_3/automatic-pig-nipple-drinker-poultry-waterer.jpg

Hope that helps!


----------



## DreamOfDrafts

we usually use those rubber feed pans if its to hot, fill em with ice and they wont hurt themselves on it but it keeps em cool for awhile. ours usually like to wallow in it, but we have had pigs that will suck on the ice cubes even in their sleep. its ridiculously adorable! cant wait to get our new one in for PLSR!


----------



## nuisance

Just had a hail of a storm come thru, nice rain... then straight line winds, made a white out with the rain, hail, from dime to golf ball size for a good 30 min. Hopefully it took care of my windshield in my truck. have a crack all the way across it already! lol. Luckily no tornados here, but praying for all those who were effected north of us!. Praying for more rain though! (hoping the storm didn't make Cat drop that foal right in the middle of the hail storm!)


----------



## kctop72

ok, here it goes...this is not all the pics but some of my favorites

Magic always seems to be lazin around....
















Here's the little bay filly during her afternoon stroll....








The little black filly stricking a pose...








Proud papa Star....








And a few other Arabian pasture mates...


----------



## kctop72

And a few other's of DBA's
This was one of my friends favorites....








My other friends favorite, Flame. He followed you around with his chin on your shoulder








This one kept her eye on us the entire time!!








This one is a huge yearling, Rio, she's as tall as momma!








kind of a group shot...a very nice bay roan, Rio and Flame....








I have to say I've never seen someone's horses love their owner so much!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Here's pics from today and yesterday, just looking at them, I think she's dropped down. Her bag is skin tight. Not a huge bag, but she's a maiden, so it will probably take time to stretch good! lol. And a pic of Lil, this is as far as I can get her in the friggin trailer, but that's better than I could last week! lol Top pic is yesterdays.


----------



## HorseMom1025

If anyone wants to help our neighbors to the North, they need shelter for displaced horses.

https://www.facebook.com/StolenHorseInternationalNetPosse/posts/652595628088266
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks kctop for posting those pictures.
I also want to tell you the comment about the horses liking me was one of the nicest compliments i have ever received. It meant a lot to hear that from someone.
Here they know only kindness and patience. The horses in the second set of pictures have not always been that lucky. Especially the fillies dam.
I can wait to see the rest of the pictures .
You and your husband can come and visit these horses anytime.
By the way everyone the Black gelding, the cremello, the bay roan and the filly are all looking for good homes. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Tuesday everyone!

TOday I'm canning about 200 tomatoes (out of MY garden yee haw!) and making a three tier german chocolate cake from scratch (with buttermilk! YUM!) for hubby's bday. It will be a busy day.

Saturday we were leaving out of the house for a late dinner and as we were driving past the goats, I yelled STOP! One of the nannies was giving birth (I guess I didn't castrate my buck as well as I thought I did). She had been making snow angels in the dirt for sometime, poor thing. Every time she'd push, the head and a foot would ALMOST make it thru and then she'd relax and it would go back in with nothing but the little nose and toes sticking out...

Hubby said to leave her alone and she'd probably have it by the time we get back (he has nothing to do with the goats - he just keeps the fences up LOL) and I told him that from the looks of things, she's been struggling way too long and you have NO CLUE what it's like to push a big ol' head out of a tiny little hole (TMI? LOL!) and I wasn't going to leave her - besides - all you have to do is hold the foot when she pushes (not pulling) and when she relaxes, the kid can't slide back in and out they come like a slippery seal. No different in this case.

But when we got back, there were twins! ONly problem is, #2 can't walk. We are on day 3 and he has full use of his legs but they have a mind of their own - he has stood up twice, but he can't get one of the hind legs to hold him - he can move it and it isn't a 'dead' leg, but he has not motor control over it. I've also watched the hair fall off of it and the skin underneath is bruised purple and pink - I've seen this before on animals who have had compression bandages left on too long. 

I helped him nurse every couple of hours the first two days and now he's on milk replacer. If he is just trying to get motor control - maybe a compressed nerve or something - and just needs time, I'm going to give him a couple of weeks. He has stood up twice on his own which is an improvement, but I'm putting limits on how far I'll go with this one. If he doesn't improve, then it becomes inhumane to continue on.

My poor billy goat that is supposed to be a whether - he isn't going to like what I'm going to do to him this weekend....

Life on the farm!:wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

MY... GOSH.... My email notifications arent working again!!!! *mad* but. i did read through every page that i missed (15) hahahah. love yall! hope everyone is safe and ponies are safe! Me, Katie, and Brooke all went through our tornado plans in case one happens while we are riding, tacking, or untacking. we are well prepared little teens hahaha


----------



## texasgal

Getting excited about the meetup .. We probably should exchange actual first names at some point, huh? And a way to get in touch so we can find each other. 

We aren't riding the bikes. We are going to spend the night somewhere Saturday night and then find something to get into on Sunday. DH wants to go to the stockyards, but I'm sure we'll find something to get in to ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

STILL. SO. JEALOUS!!! I wanna go!! hahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys i need to vent....


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends I pray everyone stays safe today!

Go ahead tbj, vent away....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Okay, so theres this farm, Barn Number 1. They are AMAZING show jumpers/hunters and win basically anything they step into. Theres only 2 riders, and both are grand prix. They are amazing. But anyways! They train horses and ive never ever seen a bad one come out of there. But theres this other barn, Barn Number 2 and they buy up like 30% of the horses they train, then they RUIN them, then they give them out to breeding centers cause they make the horses LAME!!!! GGGRRRRR!!! And there was a BEAUTIFUL gelding i saw at the last 2 shows from barn number 1. That other barn bought them! They have already trashed 2 Barn Number 1 horses so far this season, they are looking to give away a 3rd that they bought as a GRAND PRIX horse and it BARELY jumps around 1.10m now!!! Anyways, One of the horses, during the time i was there won the 1.20m class and the 1.20m classic. Well.... Barn 2 showed the gelding at the last show... And they showed him in LOW CHILD JUMPERS (1.00-1.05m) and he got 22nd, 8th, 18th, and in the classic he got 17th!!! HOW DO THEY MANAGE TO RUIN HORSES SO QUICKLY!!! THEY ARE EVIL AND SHOULD BE SHUT DOWN! 5 of their horses flipped over at the last show, and they drug the "hot" ones so their riders can control them!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!! :evil: and they will just keep buying up good horses and ruining them because all they care about is winning! they dont care about how their horses are! they gallop them on concrete after they ride because "its fun", they dont wrap their horses after they run their legs off and crash through jumps, they gallop all over the fking course, their trainer is a btch, and they have no respect for their horses in ANY way!!!! AAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! Seeing That gelding bite the dust THAT quickly.... HOW DO THEY NOT SEE A PROBLEM IN DOING THIS TO HORSES!!?!?!??!!


----------



## kctop72

TG, I'm so glad y'all are coming to the meet'n greet))

TBJ, I completely understand your frustration....

If anyone is looking for a big (17+hh) ottb, let me know. My cousin in East TX (Lake 'o The Pines) gave my number to a guy that has one he wants to find a good home for. Our friend was gonna take him but we thought he was a QH (my cousin was wrong). He bought him when he was 8 and he is now 13 but hasn't been ridden in 2 yrs. We told him we'd ask around. He doesn't have any pictures and I'm not sure of papers (DH talked to him).

Again...be safe out there y'all, keep an eye on the weather!


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ, my young friend its ok to be frustrated and at your age most people are. A lot.
However, there is nothing you can do about the situation and worrying about those horses and their fate only makes you old before your time.
These tornadoes should be used as a reminder that life is not always easy to bear. 
There is too much pain in the world to worry about things that are out of our control. We must find joy and peace in all that we encounter during our lives.
If not you might find your self paying a lot of money to someone in my profession. LOL Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I just get upset... im sorry... and DBA, im practically a 17yo stuck in the body of a 35yo. my back is beyond repair (i went to the chiro) and i have a frozen shoulder, nerve damage, and already lighter colored (IM NOT SAYING GREY YET) hair at the base of my head..... gaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## texasgal

** she says that like THIRTY-FIVE is old **

grumble grumble grumble **** kids grumble grumble grumble


----------



## Cynical25

Heck, I feel like I'm 90 more days than I'd like to admit...


----------



## texasgal

^^ almost everytime I have to get up off the couch ... lol


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry you're feeling so discouraged, TBJ. It will get better. Then it'll happen again. Rinse & repeat for the next 90 years. It's okay to wallow sometimes, as long as you remember there are more good times to come. Sending you virtual hugs today.


----------



## Kayella

Heck, I feel like I'm 80 when I get up with my knee, my hips, my back, everything! :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I think one reason im feeling particularly picky today is..... yeah i think thats it.... (ladies) hahaha.


----------



## clippityclop

Man I'm so jealous - I really want to come to the meet and greet - still working on it with hubby except that it's just such bad timing with work and getting new people trained and all that jazz........

speaking of jazz.....

anyone see the Great Gatsby yet? A friend of mine told me not to bother - she said the movie was great and the ending left her depressed for about two days after. So apparently it's good, but the ending is sad?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

and im not saying 35 is old TG!  Never did i say that. I said thats what i feel like, because i still have my "athlete" but i have that side that is going "STOP IT OR WE ARE GOING TO SNAP IN HALF!" hahhha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CC, she probably didnt read the book. they tried to make the movie really accurate, so everyone dies at the end just like in the book. haha


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, if you know how the book ends, you know how the movie ends!

It was...weird. I should have known, considering it was directed by the guy who did Romeo & Juliet - it had a very similar feel as far as colors, lighting, over-the-topness, and mix of old-timey with new-school. I also didn't care for the casting choices of any of the main characters; they were not what I had envisioned in my numerous readings of the book, lol. It was a good one-time watch for date night, but I can't imagine choosing to watch it again.


----------



## clippityclop

I just found the book in my teenager's library so I will read it again. It seemed like such a huge, thick and boring book when I read it in 8th grade....it's just a tiny little paperback! But I don't remember ANYTHING about it. I enjoyed the other books we were forced to read like Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility and Rebecca. You know, chick flicks. ;-)


----------



## Cynical25

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> and im not saying 35 is old TG!  Never did i say that. I said thats what i feel like, because i still have my "athlete" but i have that side that is going "STOP IT OR WE ARE GOING TO SNAP IN HALF!" hahhha


hahaha!

I did ballet, tap & jazz for 15 years followed by training horses. I've broken toes, legs, arms, ankles, ribs, vertebrae, injured joints, and had concussions. I have become quite the "weather-woman" as barometric pressure changes cause me to ache and creak like you wouldn't believe. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Surprisingly, i have NEVER broken a bone or fractured... I dont know how ive avoided it! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I don't even remember reading the book. My son's English class took a field trip to see the movie last week.

Hey nu, you haning in up there in Iowa Park, I see Wichita Falls is being pounded by rain and lightning????


----------



## dbarabians

Speaking of going on a date and seeing a depressing movie.
I went on a first date to see Shindlers List. I dont think we said two words afterward and never went out again.
I have not been out on a date to a movie since. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Oh my gosh, DB!


----------



## Kayella

LOL DB that is hilarious!! Must have been a tad bit awkward. :lol: 

Are we sharing odd dating experiences? My friend made me sign up for an online dating site, and I actually met this one guy. I met him at my friend's house and we had lunch together. He talked in different accents the ENTIRE time. Then, when I got home after the date, I got a text saying he wrote a song for me. So I'm like, "oh, that's kinda neat." I open the sound clip and IT'S AN ACCORDION. WHAT. Needless to say, I deleted my account ASAP and will never join a dating site again. XD


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Speaking of going on a date and seeing a depressing movie.
> I went on a first date to see Shindlers List. I dont think we said two words afterward and never went out again.
> I have not been out on a date to a movie since. Shalom


Hmmmmmmmm... sounds like a Seinfeld episode... :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> LOL DB that is hilarious!! Must have been a tad bit awkward. :lol:
> 
> Are we sharing odd dating experiences? My friend made me sign up for an online dating site, and I actually met this one guy. I met him at my friend's house and we had lunch together. He talked in different accents the ENTIRE time. Then, when I got home after the date, I got a text saying he wrote a song for me. So I'm like, "oh, that's kinda neat." I open the sound clip and IT'S AN ACCORDION. WHAT. Needless to say, I deleted my account ASAP and will never join a dating site again. XD


Kay! You had a musician write an accordian song for you ..??? ... and you let him get away ... ????

:lol:


----------



## Kayella

LOL TG, I was speechless! I'm sitting there listening to it, thinking "...is this supposed to woo me?" :lol:


----------



## texasgal

texasgal said:


> Hmmmmmmmm... sounds like a Seinfeld episode... :lol:


"Jerry was necking during Schindler's List?" 

"Yes, and a more offensive spectacle I cannot recall."


----------



## Cynical25

Ugh, several western DFW-area schools are closing early to get kids home prior to the severe weather potentially hitting. My son's school is remaining open but they've cancelled after school care & activities. Not a fan of this weather


----------



## dbarabians

This spring time ritual of dodging tornadoes has often found me so used to the fluctuations that I become complacent.
Until something like the storms in Moore, Grapevine and Cleburne happen.
Then you have my undivided attention, again. 
I still would not live anywhere else in the US. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

We had a nice slow soaking rain today! Not sure when it started, but it was about the time I left the house this morning. And, just stopped about an hour ago. No hail, no strong winds! Just wish there was more, but beggars can't be choosers


----------



## outnabout

Asked for today off today because there was a huge yard project that needed to be done. So I drive up to my barn this morning around 7:30 to feed and there are no less than 8 police squad cars there, a sheriff car, and I see men walking around with K-nines. We had something weird and violent happen at my barn last fall and today was the day that our barn manager was going to court about it. So I calmly park and find a familar face, only to find out that the police are doing a field exercise on our property with the dogs
today 
With all the nerve wracking events lately I can't say I wasn't scared! 
Good for you TBJ with the tornado plan at the barn. Yesterday I had heard bits and pieces about Oklahoma when I was out at our barn but I didn't really know what the weather was going to do here. It got really dark and cloudy and started thundering and lightning and then sirens went off. As it turned out there must have been a bad fire or wreck or something because they stopped after about five minutes. But it did make me wonder what I would do out there in the event of a tornado.


----------



## outnabout

TG yes let's share our meet and greet info, names etc. It would be practical as the date approaches. We could always PM each other.
Good luck everybody with the storms this evening. They passed by here with just some rain.


----------



## clippityclop

So hubby said he wanted german choc cake cupcakes this time instead of a big cake - but he wanted them cut in half with the filling in the middle, and then more on top.

I found one of those HUGE muffin tins - where one side of the tin is the top (cone swirl shape) of the muffin and the other end is the pleated bottom of the muffin. So he will get his cupcake cut in half with filling in the middle and slathered on top....the only catch is that it is big enough to feed five. LOL!

The baby goat is taking MORE steps - he can stand to pee but then sprawls out again soon after. The hairless, bruised areas are starting to slough skin where the skin is purple, and it is oozing. I imagine that in a couple of days it will be open sores b/c the skin actually died. This confirms it for me that he had something cutting off circulation on that leg for too long. But I keep going out there every few hours and working the ankle open and closed, then the hock/knee then the hip. He doesn't complain, but it does him good b/c it is always after that 'physical therapy' session that he gets up and takes a few steps.

We are supposed to get some rain here tonight - I hope so - the ground is cracking again.


----------



## kctop72

Has everyone come through the storms ok today? We got some wind and ALOT of rain but that was it. My friend down the road is missing her chimney and her storage building!

DBA, how's your crew over there and in Paris? I saw reports of down power lines.....


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Everyone be safe tonight. There are some severe thunderstorm, hail, and possibly tornado conditions through my area and the surrounding. =(


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I am fine we were without internet for most of the afternoon.
The farm has survived without much damage.
Jesus and Miquel report all is well and a few limbs and trees down. I will drive up tomorrow to get a look around.
My brother and I are going to donate round bales for livestock owners in Moore and the surrounding area. We cant get into the field now to load hay for a couple of days. too muddy to get the trailer out also.
This has been a crazy year for weather.
Mother Nature has a way to humble us all. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Geez it takes a lot to get me, but I am so down about the destruction due to tornadoes lately, and then there was the West fertilizer plant disaster. I saw photos posted on HF of horses in the aftermath of Moore and it is so hard to not be able to do anything to help other than pray. 
We have a blood drive at my high school tomorrow and I texted all the people I know to go by and donate in hopes that it will help somehow. I will go on my lunch hour, even though I can never get my hemoglobin up high enough to donate. I have a fairly rare blood type, AB positive, so maybe they will cheat and let me give!


----------



## aforred

The most needed blood type right now is O negative. And you can donate money to the reputable charities, like Red Cross, Salvation Army, United Way, etc. You could probably also contact vet clinics and animal shelters to see what they could use.


----------



## kctop72

DBA, I know y'all probably have plenty of help to take care of the hay but in the event you need an extra hand, please let us know....

Outnabout, I know you want to give but there's a reason they don't let you if everything doesn't check out. I'm sure you will find another way.

Aforred, that's a great idea!


----------



## clippityclop

Finally got rain here about 9 pm. Hard, but not pounding. It sat right above us for a long time and everyone 10 minutes north of us got the worst and probably still are.

The little baby goat has been walking on his own without too much trouble for about 4 hours now so that is a blessing- Did NOT want to have to watch for him out the window and run out in the rain to make sure he wasn't getting out from under the shelter and then couldn't get back. The mama chicken and her babies moved out to the teenager pen a couple of days ago and the teenagers got dumped in with the existing flock. No, I will not bring the baby goat into the kitchen now that there is a vacancy. Altho at the rate things are going around here, it does seem to cycle that way. :wink: Thank goodness I don't raise elephants for a hobby.


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop if you cant find a home for that little goat I might have to make a trip down there to buy him from you.
With such a worrisome start in life it would be a shame to make cabrito out of him. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^&^ cabrito?? did someone say cabrito??


----------



## texasgal

I woke up TWICE last night to tornado warnings coming accross my phone.. One was about 6 miles north of me in Richards.. the other was about 8 miles south of me in Dobbin...

It was a fantastic light show, and plenty of rain, but we didn't get any damage..

TA ... ya'll ok?


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> ^&^ cabrito?? did someone say cabrito??


Watch out! The Chupacabra's coming out in her! lol

Still no baby, but her hind end is much looser. Tomorrow is my grandson's 6th birthday, maybe he'll get a big birthday present!  lol


----------



## Cynical25

My power (and internet) were out for a few hours, but thankfully nothing major hit our area. It was scary driving home in the downpour, as cars kept hitting puddles and spinning around or sliding off the road. Nothing compared to a tornado, of course, but definitely unpleasant.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning Texas friends, hope y'all are ok today!


----------



## Kayella

...I don't think we got anything last night. I know it was supposed to start thunderstorming around 1 in the morning, but the roads aren't wet this morning and there's no standing water. With that said, we still have a risk of thunderstorms throughout the day into the evening. Glad everyone is coming up okay!


----------



## nuisance

I got a lot of hail damage on my truck. But, that's what we pay insurance for. I just reported it online. I didn't do it yesterday, because we had more chance for severe weather. So, looks like I get a new pait job! and windshield!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

TBJ checking in. I ran down to the barn in the pouring rain and hail (its at the bottom of the hill of our neighborhood, approx 2min by car, 5 by foot) and closed Romeo's stall up, then ran back up. A tree nearly fell on me, but i jumped it, and i came back inside looking like id just jumped in our pool and gotten out.... hahah but we are all okay! glad everyone else is alright!


----------



## texasgal

tbj .. leaping small trees in a single bound ...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^ hahahhahah!!!! i probably looked just like that, but with soaking wet jeans, tennis shoes, shirt, hail marks on my skin, and messy wind blown hair. hahahahahahhahah that made my day!!! XD


----------



## texasgal

I do the same thing, tbj .. up the hill to lock up the chickens and pull the tarp down for the rabbits .. then bound down the hill ...

Of course, I'm 50, so it looks more like this:


----------



## outnabout

I passed the hemoglobin test and just gave blood!!! Woot!
Nu, you know that there is a full moon this weekend, don't cha? Maybe it will help push that baby out :wink:

We have a pregnant mare who is very close in the pasture with my two and we are hoping that it will happen this weekend.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh my have you guys had a lot going on! I'm glad everyone is ok! 
I hope the baby goat does ok and I vote dba gets him if you don't keep him  
tbj sorry you are so frustrated with the happenings of that barn. I deal with similar frustrations on how my barn owner treats his horses. It breaks my heart that when we move I won't see them anymore because I know that the care and attention we give is the only bits they ever get.
Hooray for new paint and windshield nuisance! The pics are great kc, my favorite is the one of db and the colt. They seems genuinely happy.

So, last night when I came in from working on the horse trailer I discovered some water in my basement. DH went to check the water spickett in the back, and I was poking around under the stairs to see if I could find where it was coming from. I shined the light under there, and saw a wiggly black body of a SNAKE!! I swiftly(we're talking top cutting horse fashion) spun around and bolted out the door and hollered for DH to come in immediately and informed him of our unwelcome guest. By the time he got in and inspected, the slippery little sucker had already snuck off and all he caught was a glimpse of it's tail. Since there was nothing we could do and it was just a harmless little black snake, we went upstairs and settled for the night (we were exhausted, it was already after 1 am, and I was nearing a zombified state) So today we left and had some errands to run and got some groceries. When I walked in the door, guess who I'm greeted by upon entry?! Yep, the snake! Once again, I swiftly shot back out the door and told DH he had better drop those bags and haul a$$ and come get the snake. He peeked in and looked at it and went and grabbed one of his welding gloves to aid in the capture. After some frightening moments and a few shrieks and gasps, he finally captures the elusive house guest and throws it outside. I was feeling generous and asked him not to kill it and just let it go. That is.....until I had a closer look at our little friend....and discovered it was a friggin' copperhead!!!! Needless to say I found much delight in watching it being chopped in half with the shovel. Why is my house some sort of wild animal sanctuary?! Birds and squirrels in my walls, a bird made a nest IN MY BATHROOM (the window is always open and the screen had fallen out, the bird just came right on in through the closed wood blinds) I can't wait to move!

Also, here's Em's tip of the day:

Normally stripping is more successful with less clothing and some sort of dance. Unless, you are doing it Em's style. As in paint stripping. I learned the hard way that it is a bad idea to wear flip flops, shorts, and a tank top while using chemical stripper on a horse trailer. I was on fire. For real. I mean it burned like he//, and I was running around flailing like a maniac and pouring water over myself. I earned no money for my dancing. Lesson learned, lesson learned..

The trailer work continues guys! I can't wait to show pictures!


----------



## texasgal

A black copperhead? You sure it wasn't a cottonmouth?

*funny about the "cutting horse fashion"* .. lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It was definitely a copperhead. I knew once I saw it outside in the light. The bad lighting and seeing it from a distance is why I originally thought it was a black snake. 2 animals you better about know when you live in the smokies - black bears and copperheads!


----------



## Kayella

LOL Em! Glad the snake didn't ruin your slumber party :lol: I think horse people are magnets for ANY kind of animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

You are braver than I am. If I ever see a snake in one of the houses i own I will spend the night at the nearest motel.
If it could not be located then I would have to talk myself out of burning the place down to make sure I would never see it again. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> It was definitely a copperhead. I knew once I saw it outside in the light. The bad lighting and seeing it from a distance is why I originally thought it was a black snake. 2 animals you better about know when you live in the smokies - black bears and copperheads!


That's right! We have tons of them here .. but they are really bright orange.. I thought about naming my place "Copperhead Corner" or something .. it would certainly keep the visitors out.. lol


----------



## kctop72

Wow EMS, you had some excitement too! I don't know much about snakes except the only good one is a dead one! I thought copperheads were diferent colors....I remember something about red and black, friends of Jack then there was black and yellow, kill a fellow.....Maybe I'm thinking of a different kind? hope you recover from your chemical burn soon!


----------



## texasgal

^^ coral snake.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm just glad one of the dogs or the cat didn't decide to have a go at it. Bentley was at the door when I came in earlier, so he was right by it. I feel like they came to a mutual understanding and agreed to just ignore one another.

I also feel like a bad parent because I didn't pursue evicting it last night assuming it was a black snake, and then found out it was venomous. One of my kids could have found it 

I love nature...but I draw the line at it welcoming itself into my house!


----------



## texasgal

Meh .. a copperhead might ruin their day, but not likely to kill one of your dogs..

I had one get popped by a timber rattler once.. THAT was nasty...


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tg!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm not really afraid of snakes, unless I'm surprised by one and then whatever is in my hands goes flying and so do I! Same thing with mice, I'm scared of rats though. However, spiders, beetle type bugs, roaches, etc....heck no! If one happens to get on me all you will see is my clothes flying through the air as I run and frantically stomp around. I have literally taken my pants off on the side of the road because a beetle thing crawled up my pant leg!!


----------



## nuisance

Our Pit, Digger, has gotten bit twice in the last couple months by something, on the nose. We have some fencing and pipe, tin to put on the loafing shed when we get around to it, and such. He barks at it all the time, and we have found lizards, rabbits, field mice and such under there, that he is barking at. So, I'm presuming we now have a snake in residence there. His nose swelled some, not a bunch, puncture marks weeped for a bit. I put Corona on them, and they cleared right up. The second bite is a little narrower and lower than the first. Probably have a whole herd of them under there! DH is so terrified of snakes, I'll probably be the one to clear it out!


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I'm not really afraid of snakes, unless I'm surprised by one and then whatever is in my hands goes flying and so do I! Same thing with mice, I'm scared of rats though. However, spiders, beetle type bugs, roaches, etc....heck no! If one happens to get on me all you will see is my clothes flying through the air as I run and frantically stomp around. I have literally taken my pants off on the side of the road because a beetle thing crawled up my pant leg!!


** some more good fodder for our meet-up **

:lol: :twisted:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I saved a copperhead a few nights ago on the way home from my boyfriends house, i THOUGHT i hit it as it was going across the street, but i missed it. So i put my car in reverse and turned my brights on so i could see it, then got out and grabbed it by the head with my hand and carried it off the street. He... was... BEAUTIFUL!!! He had just shed and was gleaming, and his colors were so vivid. He was about 4ft long, so not HUGE hahha i felt like such a good person


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahaha you're rotten TG!!! :lol:


----------



## nuisance

TG, just think of the deviled eggs you missed out on when Earl met his demise! (I know he didn't lay them, but he fertilized them)


----------



## clippityclop

LOVE the sign! Totally going to copy it and hang it on my chicken house - thanks for the idea NU!

No cabrito out of the little guy but I will be getting out the bander....all these surprise pregnancies around here - goats, chickens,

I should play it safe and not drink the water!

LOL!


----------



## nuisance

DH better watch out, or you'll bet the bander out after him! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Here's a peek into today's activities....got 5 quarts of tomatoes canned and still have all of the ones by the window and in buckets left to do PLUS just as many green ones still in the garden... and the bb goat is doing really well and so are the peeps!


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all!


----------



## texasgal

Mornin' kc ... and all.


----------



## nuisance

Morning! I won't put good in it. Severe case of vertigo this morning. Only 2nd time I've had it, SUCKS! Had a brain fart after I got out of the shower, threw my head over to put towel around my head...... down to the floor I went SMH! UGH! Anyone have a scopalamine patch I can have? lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys, my worst fear might come true.... The lady who owns Romeo wants me to make a sale video. Sure, no prob, i know hes going to get sold, he wont be my pony forever... Then... She says something that made my heart break... Heres how the conversation went. (Her, me, her, me...ect)

"Addie, hey hows Romeo?"

"Hes doing FABULOUS! You gonna stick around for his lesson?" *continues to tack up as he licks my cheek*

"No, I don't have time, but I'm glad hes doing so well."

"Thanks! I've put all my hours on him, he really is something special. He just has a heart of pure gold and we have really developed a strong relationship. Its been at least a month and a half since Laura even got on him! And up till now shes ridden him maybe once a week, so all his training hours are mine... I just could not be happier with your little guy. I wish I could keep him."

"Cool, cool. And I wish that too, you two are such a good pair. But sadly, as you know, business is business."

*nods and looks at Romeo* "I know, but I wish he could be seen as more than dollar signs..."

"Yeah but on the plus side, with all yalls wins hes worth at least 25 now!"

*sighs* "Hes worth more than that to the right rider, but id price him at 23 when you sell him, so you're not over-jumping."

"Alright, sounds good. Oh! And about the sale video, I would like a flat video, round pen video, trail video, loading/unloading, jumping videos obviously, and a hand walking video, but do that thing you taught him where he just follows you everywhere without his lead. I think people will like that."

*nods* "Yes ma'am. Ill have them to you in a week or so. Do you have a target people group?" *holds my breath*

*examines Romeo as he stares at her with bright eyes and alert ears* "Well... He is a Thoroughbred... And most people these days are looking for a more "Warmblood" ride... Honestly, he seems more like a ride for (im abbreviating) FMEC." *smiles*

*feels my heart torn from my chest and starts to shake, weakly puts my hand on Romeo's flank feeling his heart beat* "Oh... Is that so..."

"Yeah, I mean, they love fast horses, and they buy them allllll the time! I think they would just snatch him up!" *she looks enthusiastic*

"Leans against Romeo as he pins his ears and stomps aggressively* "Easy buddy... I feel that way too..." *he calms at my voice* "I just... I'd like to see him in a better home..." *looks at her pleadingly*

"Addie, you are a great rider, and apparently a wonderful trainer, but business is business. And we need Romeo's money." 

*nods and strokes his silky chocolate neck in a daze* "Yes ma'am, I'll have those videos for you."

"Good! Thank you so much!" *she walks out of the barn and drives off*


----------



## kctop72

Oh, tbj, I'm so sorry. My heart just sank when I read that! I know you've said you can't keep him but maybe you can help find him the right owner.....


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

They dont want me in the selling process because they know I wont let him be sold till it IS perfect...


----------



## texasgal

**sucks**


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

i almost wish id never met him, because now i know i wont be able to ever forget him.. and the envy of whoever buys him.. if he ever recognizes me (after hes sold) i dont think my heart could take it.


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ, you dont know who is going to buy him or how they are going to use him.
You are now learning the lesson every kid that showed a steer, market sheep, rabbits, pigs, and goats learns when those animals they have cared for are sold.
That animals are basically in your life for short periods of time.
While Romeo was under your care he received the best, and with plenty of kindness and trust.
You have shown him successfully and someone is going to be looking for an experienced showjumper. That other barn may not even like him.
Stop worrying and enjoy the time you have left.
When he leaves your care you are going to be distraught enough without allowing your emotions to run high .
Unless you can buy him there is nothing you can do about who does or how he is treated after the sale.
Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I'm sorry you have to deal with that, TBJ, but I agree with DB's post. I hope you find some other horse to fall in love with soon!

Cash received some minimal leg/ear/bridlepath trimming last night since the fuzziness was killing me. By the last ear he'd had enough primping and took a little nip at my thigh where his face was resting. He immediately jumped back with an "Oh S***!" look on his face, like he knew that was a horrible awful thing to do. I managed to get a firm "No!" out amongst my giggling, but his facial expression was priceless.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ahhh that post was so sad, TBJ! I wish I had that kind of money to just buy him for you. =( I know how hard it can be to bond with a horse so intensely and then have to part with it. I really hope something works out for the both of you. Just hang in there.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks guys, sorry. It just kinda... hit me pretty hard


----------



## Cynical25

Don't forget that Romeo might just find another owner who will love on him and do right by him as you did. Heck, my little guy was priced for a quick sale and wound up in a such a rough home that his sessions entail 10 minutes of grooming, 10 minutes of working, and 20-30 minutes of hand grazing


----------



## oh vair oh

): Sorry TBJ. I know how hard that can be. Hopefully everything will work out in the end.

We are packing for the big Waco show. We are leaving Friday and coming back Monday. Lily will be showing in two classes on Sunday. I am super nervous and excited! I just hope we have a good experience above all else. We have worked so hard, I am super proud of how far my yearling has come. I am already eager to just turn her out until next year xD Going to big shows with yearlings is craziness. I guess I must like a gamble.


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck, OVO!

Randomness: The next time someone asks you if you have a sec, tell them: “Actually, I have lots of secs.” They will forget what they wanted to ask.


----------



## dbarabians

Good luck oh vair oh and we want to see plenty of pictures , ribbons and trophies in person at the meet and greet.
Speaking of meet and greet.
The administrator has yet to respond to our request for permission to use the logo of the forum or how we can obtain a copy of the image.
May I suggest that we choose one of the tshirts without the logo for now so we can get the shirts printed. We are looking at about a month to go.
That gives us plenty of time in case there is a problem.
our good friend cynical has gotten a qoute within budget so we might as well get the ball rolling. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

{{{hugs}}}TBJ you are in a tough situation right now. I'm so sorry, we have loved your stories and pics of Romeo, but it is true what others have said... He may find a wonderful new owner, so we'll hope for that.
Hey tomorrow's Friday and I have three days off work, haven't had two off in a row since spring break so I plan on a trail ride one day and then will probably get manic about housecleaning and then spend some time Sunday with my mother and brothers. My batteries definitely need recharging!
Shared videos in my classes today of Zach Sobiech, his "last days" video and him performing "Clouds". He passed on Monday. He is truly an angel and I think that Clouds will become one of my all time fav songs, right up there with "it's a beautiful world"
Ahem.. Back to horses.. The paint mare in my pasture looks like she will foal in another few days. Her owners are out of town. Tried to take pics this morning but it was too dark at 5:30. She has definitely dropped but not that loose under her tail yet.
It is a full moon this weekend :wink: so we'll see what happens!


----------



## clippityclop

TBJ, did Romeo have more than one vet check with more than one vet? I remember he didn't test out sound but I don't remember much more.......I'm so sorry. I just went thru this with my BFF who just rehomed her lab that she'd raised from a puppy and had for 7 years - she can't take him with her to TN. That one horse I had who broke my hip made me sad when I sold him even tho I wanted to kill him at the same time but he got a good home - I really worried about that for a long time b/c he was 'special' (as in not many brain cells to work with) and I worried for a long time that he was going to end up with some rough person who wanted to 'cowboy him up' and wreck him. 

My pony's dam was a mean little heifer - I got her when she was 15 yrs old and never been ridden. She was just a pet (fed treats and allowed to get pushy) for a family whose children had moved on and she lived her entire life tethered to a tree in the front yard. I had her riding and driving within a week - put a couple of years into her (got a wonderful pony out of her) but couldn't ever get rid of her 'I'm on the same level or better than humans' attitude. My oldest daughter (who was 4 at the time) walked behind her while she was eating once and she kicked her right behind the ear. My daughter apparently spooked her and nearly got killed for it. She did that all the time to dogs and goats too, and purposely stomped a duck dead that crossed her path. She was just a 'beeyatch' to anything under 3 foot. 

That was the first time I'd ever twisted a horse's neck and threw them down. I tied her head to her hind foot and left her there for a couple of hours while I regained composure. I found a lady that who wanted a flashy painted driving pony and she worked great with adults. That was one lucky pony. My daughter is lucky to be alive. An inch closer and that would have been a kill shot. But I still wonder - did they take good care of her? Did they remember that she was starting to show signs of Cushings and to body clip her and keep her cool in the summer? Did they remember to keep her off fresh green grass?

This was YEARS ago. I still wonder....you will too - you can't help it.:wink:


----------



## texasgal

Stole from another thread.... *snort*


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Good luck OVO!


----------



## nuisance

TG. saw that on Facebook, had to laugh! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Nu, i did too! OH! And im going about 5min away on monday at 4 to try Cleave!  (horrible name, but he has LOADS of unexplored potential)


----------



## Cynical25

Let's talk meetup t-shirts! Please PM me with your preferred size and I’ll compile the list to share with DBA. *Assume we’re going with a unisex, crewneck t-shirt*. If you would prefer a women’s fitted style, let me know that size as well, and we'll see if it’s feasible to get 2 different styles.

If you wish to share your real name (or whatever you wish to go by!) for the meetup, let me know and I can also compile that info & ultimately share. I’m content to share my cell if anyone wants to have a contact for said event.

Assuming HF logo is off the table, so these are 3 potential options. Share your thoughts, ideas for changes, or your selection to print!
Link to album: http://www.horseforum.com/members/41979/album/final-3-designs-6361/


----------



## Cynical25

Ok, I kind of like this slight tweek better than 7:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

7, sadly i cannot go. hahaha but theres my vote!


----------



## nuisance

7 or 7b. But, I'm easy (don't tell anybody!).


----------



## Cynical25

As far as I'm concerned, TBJ, you are an active member here and would still be eligible for shirt even if you aren't in attendance at the meetup  There is this fabulous thing called mail, or we can bring it when we come cheer for you at some future show with your fabulous new future horse.


----------



## texasgal

This. ^^ I don't think the shirts are just for the meetup ... they are for horseform.com Horse Thread members.. but I guess the final say would be dba's since it's his dime.


----------



## kctop72

ok, I like 7/7b but wonder what it would like like on the black shirt with the green letters?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

D'aawwww guys  but yea, i wont get one if not necessary


----------



## outnabout

I vote for 7b.


----------



## Cynical25

kctop72 said:


> ok, I like 7/7b but wonder what it would like like on the black shirt with the green letters?


For either of my sources to keep costs reasonable and maintain quality output, any multi-color design will need to be on a white t-shirt. A single color design (like the standing horse options) could technically be any color print on any color shirt. If anyone has another source, we can definitely look into it!


----------



## kctop72

Either is fine with me, it was just a suggestion mainly because I'm not a fan of white t-shirts but doesn't mean I won't wear them!

On a different note, DH and I are going up to the Choctaw Casino in Grant, OK tonight to see Gene Watson. I've never been to one of the casinos in OK so I'm kinda excited. We also gotta go right through your neck of the woods DBA


----------



## Cynical25

Have fun at the casino! I'm double checking on the black shirts, just in case.

Hope y'all have a great weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

tbj, you will get a shirt. That I will give you my word on. 
Also any other members that want one please let us know and be patient.
I think the first printing will be about 25. Depends on how many show up and the spouses too of course if they want one.
Cynical your doing a great job and I am going to owe you for this.
kctop do not tell anyone that I even know who gene watson is or any of his songs. My yuppy jewish friends will never believe you. LOL
Sorry for posting so late but the veterans hot line is up and running and I am left to supervise. It was a busy night and we even have some displaced veterans from the Moore area who lost everything. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Good luck OVO.

Sorry to hear TBJ, must be heart-wrenching *hugs*

DB, thank you for all you do, especially the veterans.


I guess I'm the sole one to like option 10, huh 
Talked to DH and mastered some plans, so if I can get my shifts covered that weekend, I should be joining you guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

So what is the final date and meeting place? Or are we still undecided on the meeting place?

I like 7b - mainly because I KNOW I will probably dye it at some point (white shirts never stay white at my house). I've used the denim Rit dye color before with white shirts that had red white and blue on it and it came out really pretty. I'll be satisfied with anything. If I get a shirt, I will be one very happy Texas Friend on the Horse forum! :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop the meet and greet is at Will Rogers in Ft Worth during the Appy and Paint horse shows on the 29th of JUNE.
We have yet to set a time or a schedule.
I would really like to meet you so hopefully you can make the trip north . Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Thanks DBA!


----------



## Kayella

I wish I could go but I'm now keeping my weekends open to work with my farrier. Went and worked with him today on a few horses and had a blast and learned a lot! I really would not mind doing this every day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

One more predator to worry about .... I lost my EE pullets last week ... killed in the coop after daylight.

Was walking up the hill a bit ago to open the coop:

"Hello, Mr Red Fox"


*sigh* Hate to shoot him ........


----------



## kctop72

Awww, poor little red fox showed up at the wrong hen house!!!


----------



## nuisance

TG's gonna open up a can of "chupacabra" on Mr Red fox!

White is my least favorite color also, I get too dirty for white! Glad nurses got to quit wearing just white.... I'd never last!


----------



## nuisance

Oh, BTW, Cat has a little wax on her bag!  She's due tomorrow, if I go by 2nd time bred, but if she took first time bred, she was due 2 days ago! lol She looks like she's about to pop! I rub her tummy and she just sighs! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Sorry about that TG - I had to 'end' one of my little peeps - came out to find him running around with no beak, just a big bloody hole in his face with his little tongue inside and big brown eyes on each side. UGH. We've shot two more ***** since then so maybe we got the one that did it. 

I can't seem to find a chicken processor around here - the person that used to do it doesn't do it anymore but I found a guy in Bryan who rents a chicken plucker - can pluck three chickens at once in 30 seconds - rents $25 a day. Might end up going that route. I can do the processing, but my arthritis in my hands would kill me for a week afterwards just plucking even one or two birds.

But it is time - these roosters are really getting on my nerves at this point - they are old enough to bother my hens now. I also think one of my blue chochin pullets is indeed a male - he is getting a rather large comb and wattle compared to his sibling and is acting like a boy... he sure is pretty and going to be a BIG bird. 

I ended up having to throw out my first batch of canned tomatoes - I realized a couple of days later that I started canning them following one recipe but somehow ended the process following the end of a different recipe and didn't process them long enough. You can reprocess within 24 hours if you make a mistake, but not days later. That was about 100 tomatoes down the garbage disposal. BUT I've gotten 14 quarts canned since then so that helps. Going to do carrots tomorrow.

I've never canned chicken, but my grandma did all the time - I know it's safe, but I still feel like a newbie at this canning business and to be honest, I'm too chicken to can chicken! LOL! I've heard it is GOOD tasting stuff tho - especially if you can it with bones....:shock: LOL - maybe I will try it. It may sit on my shelf forever, but I think i will give it a try.


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> I wish I could go but I'm now keeping my weekends open to work with my farrier. Went and worked with him today on a few horses and had a blast and learned a lot! I really would not mind doing this every day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kayella if you keep it up and study hard and work on your own horses regularly (you probably already do), in a couple of years, you can become pretty proficient at it and save yourself a LOT of $$. Which means you can have MORE horses.....


----------



## Kayella

Sorry to hear about the chickens, TG and CC. ): Dang predators. And boo about having to throw away all those tomatoes! But it sounds like you still have a billion more :lol:

Nu, we better get pics of that baby! Name it Kit, so and you can have Kit and Cat. 

Lol CC, you're such an enabler! I've been trimming my own ponies for about the past 9 years or so, but it's nothing to brag about. Just barefoot pasture trims on spoiled pasture puffs. Heck, I'd never seen a shoe on a horse until I went out with my farrier last weekend! And I got to pull it! I'm hoping I can work with him again tomorrow as I have work off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kit! I kinda like that!
Her drop of wax has turned in to alot of wax, with a steady stream of fluid leaking out. Twinges of contractions, I'm sure, kicking belly, ears back. If I rub her belly she falls asleep, and the contractions stop... so I quit rubbing! her Hoo-Haa is looselooseloose! Hopeing for that sucker tonight or in the morning!


----------



## Kayella

Wow, looks like she is about to drop that baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kayella said:


> Wow, looks like she is about to drop that baby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was dropping it as you typed that! 
Have a beautiful little filly! (2 holes under tail is female, DBA!)

Here's pics, it's my FB album, but it's a link the public can see. I'll take better ones in the morning. PRetty little star and stripe. When she came out, her front legs were a beautiful golden palomino color! She's a pretty little sorrel, rabicano markings already, **** eyes on the tail, white in the flanks! can't wait to see what she sheds out to be! 
She didn't make me wait for weeks, and be up all night on foal watch! She waxed, then foaled, same day! lol

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151600761461743.1073741830.633321742&type=1&l=23eaf664d8


----------



## Kayella

She is ADORABLE!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

nu..I just sent friend request ....

Awwwwq.. and you've already changed your cover pic!


----------



## kctop72

Congrats on a beautiful little filly Nu!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Now you can sleep at night!!!!! 
I am fully aware that 2 means a filly thank you. It was the one that had me confused. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Tell me more about this meet and greet! I've been out of pocket!


----------



## dbarabians

thirteenacres since you have forsaken us I will enlighten you. This time.
We are meeting in Ft Worth on the 29th of June so the people in the Dallas area can ensure that we all look normal.
We are going to Will Rogers in Ft Worth because the ApHC and APHA are having two national shows at the same location at the same time.
You are invited and it should be fun. Looks like 10 or more are going to attend. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

You're so kind to fill me in! That sounds so awesome! If it all works out I could give some people in my area a ride!


----------



## outnabout

Congratulations Nu! She is adorable!


----------



## clippityclop

Yay! A new baby!!!

Is it hot out there today or WHAT?!! For those that have a 3 day weekend, I hope you are still having a great one! Next week will be short for everyone and the kids here will be done with school on Friday. Too bad I can't talk my big kid into helping me process chickens. Sure would go by faster and quicker but she doesn't see it from that point of view.


----------



## clippityclop

OK, not as COOL as Nu's new baby, but had to share anyway - I love polish chickens!


----------



## texasgal

Oh.. and silver laced polish chickens at that!


----------



## Kiara

Congrats Nu!

Nice chickens, CC


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone had a wonderful Memorial Day!


----------



## Kayella

Y'all are STILL making me jealous of those chickens! They look great!

I let the boys out in the back. Bubba did a great job of protecting Henny.


----------



## outnabout

Kayella, that pic is frameable!


----------



## outnabout

Ok meetup people, I have compiled some links for restaurants in the Will Rogers vicinity and will post them tomorrow if my work day doesn't get crazy. I guess we can just look and see what's available, it's not like we have to decide where we are going to eat before we get together, I would think. Also, don't know if you guys noticed or not but the paint and Appaloosa shows are national youth shows, super cool, huh?


----------



## texasgal

I did notice that .. and went out and looked at the class schedule. One of them is finishing up and the other is just starting...


----------



## outnabout

Here are some links for our meet up!
*The Show*
There are various links on this site about the show, including a tentative schedule of events.
Parking is paid, was $10.00 at the Stock Show this year, but as far as I can tell varies depending on the event.
http://ywcs.apha.com/news/2013/02/20/appaloosa-horse-club-and-american-paint-horse-association-will-host-overlapping-world-shows-at-the-will-rogers-memorial-center-in-2013

*Restaurants in the area*
I didn’t include BBQ because a couple of people stated that it would be their “least favorite”.
There is a variety here, check the links to review prices & menus. We will be there on a Saturday and all of the restaurants will be busy, so depending on how many we are, we may need to wait for a table, and we should probably plan on carpooling so parking won’t be an issue. We may be able to call ahead for a table at some of the places.

http://www.restauranteur.com/dosgringos/
http://www.fredstexascafe.com/index.htm
http://www.olsouthpancakehouse.com/
http://www.hysensnizzapizza.com/index.html
http://www.chimys.com/menu/ritas


----------



## Cynical25

Kit is just lovely, Nu!

Hope ya'll had a great weekend and this coming week treats you all well!


----------



## texasgal

Thanks for doing that, Out. I still vote ******'s .. can hardly screw up with Mexican...

... of course .. I consider north Texas "yankee" territory, so is the Mexican food still good way up there???

*snort*


----------



## texasgal

Well, we put the finishing touches on the "pasture" this weekend and Gunnie spent his first night out last night.

We hung the gate, put the water trough in, charge the hot wire, mowed. And here is the little prince in his new kingdom .... And, yes, even when we get the other two home, it will STILL be HIS kingdom. Badger and Charm FIGHT for LOWEST spot on the totem pole .. they even eat out of the same bucket, because neither is rude enough to suggest that it all belongs to them.. *sigh*


----------



## kctop72

That is great tg. He is such a beautiful boy!!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Gunnie is gorgeous!
I'm happy with Mexican food 

It took 6 days for the A/C repairs guy to get our unit working correctly, and then he managed to leave a 9ft long crack in our ceiling from spilled water. His sheetrock guy arrived this morning to repair it and there is currently no ceiling on HALF the room. I'm ready to have ALL repair guys out of my house! Of course, once we're home from our June vacation, we begin the bathroom reno from last months' burst pipe. Water is my nemesis.


----------



## texasgal

He's purdy to look at... dumber'n a box of rocks! That's really not fair.. he just is a "reactor" .. and when he reacts it's STUPID. We're actively looking for someone to ride him for 30 days to get him "started" again so we can handle him.

Here are a couple pretty pics of him freaking out over the horse-eating little plastic swimming pool. He LEFT HIS BREAKFAST .. and wouldn't return until I caught him and brough him back .. ding dong.

OMG!!! WHAT IS THAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## texasgal

Maybe if I shut my eyes, It'll to away....









OMG!!!! It's STILL there .. and it's going to eat me...!!!


----------



## Cynical25

hahaha!


----------



## texasgal

^^ his breakfast still all over his lips ... doh!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! I hope everyone had a nice weekend! Sounds like you are all all busy, busy. 

Congrats on the new filly Nu, she is precious! All legs lol. 

Dang I don't even remember what else is going on after reading through so many pages to get caught up! I have so much going on my mind is just plain shot!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal if you lived closer I would ride that sucker for you.
he sounds just like my favorite arabian mare. The mother of the black filly.
She needs to be ridden everyday and it took me a long time to develop her trust. After weaning this filly we are going to hit the road and put some miles behind us.

Everyone do me a favour. Go to the thread I started about keeping a mare in foal.
a certain member posted her comments which I found to be rude and dismissive.
I replied in kind.
A couple of members said I was too harsh.
one member who brought something up is very friendly and would fit in on this thread.
I replied that if the other member wanted to clarify her statement then I would retract mine. Since she has not replied I think my thoughts were correct.
I know the friends I have here on this forum will give me an honest opinion. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

DB, I read the thread. To me it sounds like Warmbloods is opposed to your breeding practices, and made several arguments to enforce her position. The comment about a uterus as a "clown car" in my opinion was extremely insensitive, unecessary, and could be considered as a personal insult to you. Knowing you and how much you care about your animals, I can understand your reaction, which I read as dismissing most of what Warmbloods said. Warmbloods, now knowing that he/she offended you, owes you an apology. My 2 cents.


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> *Texasgal if you lived closer I would ride that sucker for you.*


This will be only the second time I've ever sent a horse to someone else. The first one I broke and then sent to a WP trainer. She informed me 30 days later that she always rode him last because he was such a pleasure to ride.

This boy is young and foolish .. which isn't the issue. I HATE buckers. and he's soooo freakin' good at it. I know he's only doing it as a REACTION and not to be mean ... but it all feels the same.

If I can have him ridden for 30 days, maybe I can keep up with it and not let him slip back into stupid-dom.

We've had them almost a year .. can't believe it. I've really done NOTHING with them.


----------



## dbarabians

outnabout thanks. I do not want to be included with those people that seem to thrive on conflict here on the forum.
Now I do find some of the comments on the breeding thread out of line and very hostile. I have decided to be firm in any response to rude replies.
The reason I responded to goldenhorse was to include an invitation to warmbloods to explain her post and then I could explain my reaction. I do not owe goldenhorse an explanation just used her comment as the motive to clear the air.
Thanks for the opinion and Texasgal as usual has my back. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Well, it's true dba ... just because one person's mare had another job and having babies is a part time job -- doesn't mean that a fulltime broodmare has to be treated the same.

You have to look for issues the more you breed a mare NO MORE than someone that jumps, or runs a horse year after year needs to look for other issues.

There are risks with every job a horse might have.... Broodmare, or reining horse ... imo.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I just caught up... im in information overload... *brain explodes* so im going to sum it up....

"Hey guys"

howd i do?! ahhaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> She was dropping it as you typed that!
> Have a beautiful little filly! (2 holes under tail is female, DBA!)
> 
> Here's pics, it's my FB album, but it's a link the public can see. I'll take better ones in the morning. PRetty little star and stripe. When she came out, her front legs were a beautiful golden palomino color! She's a pretty little sorrel, rabicano markings already, **** eyes on the tail, white in the flanks! can't wait to see what she sheds out to be!
> She didn't make me wait for weeks, and be up all night on foal watch! She waxed, then foaled, same day! lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151600761461743.1073741830.633321742&type=1&l=23eaf664d8



ERMAHGURD!!! ER BERBY!!!! SO precious! I sent you a friend request


----------



## nuisance

Thanks for letting me know it was ya'll, TBJ and TG, I don't accept unless I know the person, and I didn't know ya'll, or have any friends in common! lol

and thanks for the compliments on Kit. I do need help with her registered name thought
Dam: Becky's Highlight Cat Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse

sire: Zans Hired Express
Zans Hired Express Quarter Horse

I have no idea what I did with the names ya'll suggested a month ago...... and I can't find them on here, too lazy to look back! lol

DBA, some people just like to annoy others, and those who responded rudely to you, are some at the top of the list, IMHO!


----------



## clippityclop

Went for a ride in the forest today - had lots of fun! Except the black flies were out - you know, those ones that are big enough to steal small children from your arms and drain your blood in 30 seconds like they were drinking the last swallow of a 7-11 slurpee...

Thank goodness for GPS. I got us good and lost. But the woods were filled with bird sounds, creaking trees (none fell thank goodness) and our jibber jabber. It was a good start to the week!!


----------



## Kiara

TG, great pics!

CC, love those trails! Wish I had those around here.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My a/c isn't working and it is so hot out!! -cries-
My daughter had a hershey bar...and it melted...sitting on the counter. 

It's almost time for us to move! We're delayed a bit because we have to wait to get the health passports for the horses, plus one of our geldings had an abcessed hoof over the weekend and the vet had to dig it all out. Needless to say he can not stand for hours and hours in a horse trailer! The vet said 2 weeks and it will be fine for travel. That's fine, it's giving us more time to work on the trailers and handle the young ones more 

I'm not sure if I posted pics of the little filly we rescued...the one DH bought for DD for $100, the one that had her leg trapped under the barn and was so emaciated she couldn't even get up for hours afterwards. She was infested with lice and worms as well.


Well here's Skittles!


Before, The day she became our's on May 4









































And here she is now!! These were taken this weekend. She has gained probably 100 lbs and is just the sweetest girl ever.


----------



## texasgal

She's cute EMS! Ya'll better get your butts down here and settle in before the meetup!


----------



## Cynical25

texasgal said:


> She's cute EMS! Ya'll better get your butts down here and settle in before the meetup!


I agree on both counts!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I know! At this rate we may be stopping by the meet on our way in to town! lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I forgot to mention also that Skittles is Pan's half sister  The first time they met, they immediately started grooming each other. It was the most precious thing ever,

Plus this gives me an excuse to post recent pictures of Pan :lol:


Pan and Skittles first meeting



















My youngest daughter loving on him 


















Pan being good on halter. Dalilah was beyond mad about being left tied in the barn while I had him out.


----------



## oh vair oh

Aw, pinto bebes!!


----------



## kctop72

They are beautiful ems!!!!!

Good morning y'all Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!!!


----------



## dbarabians

I need a count of how many people are coming to the meet and greet.
I need to know what sizes to order and will get with cynical or mine and kctops friend amanda today.
I am thinking since the shirts will shrink if they are cotton so I dont know if we need small. thinking of getting m-xxl. I want to make sure I have enough in each size.
PM me if you do not want to post your size on the thread for public view.
Shalom


----------



## texasgal

There will be two of us.

I need 1 large shirt.


----------



## kctop72

There will be 2 of us as well. Shirt size large.


----------



## dbarabians

What size does your husband wear if we have enough? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

It would be another large ... but he won't wear it, so it would just be a second shirt for me.. lol


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks Texasgal. Do the spouses want to have a shirt if they attend? We can save the rest for the members that want one yet cant make the trip. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I posted a bunch of pictures from Monday's adventure here if y'all would like to look  : http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/let-boys-into-back-pasture-202426/

On another note, hurricane season is approaching, and I am only one hour from the coast. Would anyone be able to house my boys(and maybe my friend's horses) in the event of a hurricane evacuation? I wouldn't have to go much further north to avoid the hurricane but where I am we would get torrential downpours and horrible winds and massive flooding. I hate Hurricane Season. ): This year is supposed to be ACTIVE, too. :/


----------



## nuisance

Just me, XL.... I'm fat, but not as fat as I was! It's not like I can hide it when ya'll see me! lol 
My friend came and worked with Lil again last night. She did really well going into the trailer for him. I've gotten all 4 feet in twice, she just won't let me get out of the trailer to shut the door, but after working with her last night, she let him. so hopefully after I work with her tonight, she'll let me! We're going riding this weekend, and would like to take my own horse! lol


----------



## texasgal

Hey, kay. We are high and dry where we are and pending what kind of pens we have at that time, you are welcome. Right now we just have two acres fenced, but are planning to start buying pipe panels for pens and round pens.

I'm sure I can find someone up here that would let you. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Kayella

Thanks, TG! When Hurricane Rita forced a mandatory evacuation, we headed for my grandma's in Killeen. It took us 20 hours just to get to Brenham, which is a normal 1 hour drive. =.= Like I said, we wouldn't have to go much farther north to avoid the storm.


----------



## kctop72

Dba, don't think dh would wear one.

Kay, hope all goes well for you this hurricane season and no evacs required. If we were closer, I'd say bring em on up


----------



## texasgal

Ideal Poultry ... for you crested chicken lovers.

*Crested Special*​​Crested Special, which is sometimes called "Top Hat Special," is the hatchery's choice of standard breeds that have crests including Crevecoeurs, Mottled Houdans, Sultans and Black Crested White, Buff Laced, Golden Laced, Silver Laced, White Crested Blue Polish and White Crested Black Polish, which have not been sold as specific crested breeds and varieties. Most of these breeds lay medium to small white eggs. Every effort will be made to include a nice variety, but Ideal does not make this guarantee. ​*Special Price:*​*Straight Run: $1.75 each *​*Order Now! *​


----------



## clippityclop

Man is it already time to start worrying about hurricanes again? Yikes. Thank goodness that we've had enough rain around here tho - hay is plentiful for the most part and not super expensive. 

DBA, I'll take a size medium.

Those foal pics are GREAT! There are babies everywhere. I was remarking to some friends yesterday that when we got back from riding in the woods, my friend and I drove straight to the preschool to pick up our kiddos. I parked the rig way out away from the school but parents were still filing up one by one to take their kids to see the horses. Some people actually confessed they've NEVER EVEN SEEN A HORSE in real life.

Really? I can't even imagine it - how does one live here and never meet a horse?


----------



## nuisance

I couldn't imagine not ever seeing a horse in real life! Or cow even, there are alot of those. Damned city folks! lol

Kit has a tiny little snip on the end of her nose, so far, no white on any of her legs, they are really pale, and before she dried good, there was one little area on front that looked like she may have a short sock, but it's not there now. Now that she's born, she needs to hurry up and shed out so I know what color sorrell she's going to be! lol


----------



## Kayella

I love when I take Henny out in public and when we stop, we get people coming up to see him. He loves to get pets from the kids and I even let them give him a handful of hay.  Even when I'm out in their paddock mucking, I hear little kids scream "HORSIE" from their car and it makes me smile haha.


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance if she doesnt have any white hooves she probably isnt going to have socks.
She doesnt need them she is too cute for words or chrome. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

She does have little white hooves. All 4, that's why I've been expecting white! Sire was liver chestnut. My dad says you can get palamino from 2 sorrels. Her mane is so red I don't think palamino, but her legs are pale pale pale, like a palamino.... just have to wait and see. Drive ya'll crazy with my wondering, and pics! lol


----------



## texasgal

You can't get a pali from two sorrels.. if a horse has the dilute gene, it is expressed. Sorrel can only pass on sorrel.

She's pretty red .. I bet she's like her mamma..


----------



## nuisance

That's what I thought TG... my you know dads, they know everything! lol

Hopefully she's not as goofy/crazy/flighty as momma. Kit will have a very different upbringing that Cat did. Cat wasn't exposed to anything until I got her at 4. Kit will be exposed to everything!


----------



## texasgal

Oh I was talking strictly color... she's pretty red!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Db, I'll take a large (the "girls" will fit in nothing smaller, well....that... and I'm tubby LOL) 

I'm so excited to met you guys!!!! 

Nu, my barn owner had a foal last year that looked just like Kit as far as the pale legs. She turned out to be a beautiful sorrel. The light legs went away.


----------



## Cynical25

My motivation for this work day is non-existent. I need to win the lottery or find a sugar daddy/mama so I can just play with horses all day.


----------



## outnabout

DBA, size medium for me!


----------



## outnabout

Kayella said:


> I posted a bunch of pictures from Monday's adventure here if y'all would like to look  : http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/let-boys-into-back-pasture-202426/
> 
> On another note, hurricane season is approaching, and I am only one hour from the coast. Would anyone be able to house my boys(and maybe my friend's horses) in the event of a hurricane evacuation? I wouldn't have to go much further north to avoid the hurricane but where I am we would get torrential downpours and horrible winds and massive flooding. I hate Hurricane Season. ): This year is supposed to be ACTIVE, too. :/


Kayella I saw those pics, very nice!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks, ONA! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all. On the agenda today, doing a little work this morning then heading to Arlington for a Ranger game with my work people, then home later and ride my pony


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Didn't get a drop of rain yesterday. The clouds split just as they got to us, and everything went right around.... except for the wind! 

Question. I have a bucket of "Equine Choice, Turnout" set out for the horses. I noticed yesterday Kit is starting to lick it also. The info I find on it says "any life stage" on a horse. But, would you leave it out where your baby could get it, or put it up where she couldn't reach it until older? 

Equine Choice Turnout Supplement, 33-1/4 lb. Pail - Tractor Supply Online Store


----------



## texasgal

Number 1 ingredient = molasses... eeeeeek! Mine would lose their minds...


----------



## nuisance

All 3 adult horses are licking on it, I have it half under the fence, so Cat can get it too. Just noticed last night then this morning, Kit would get a few licks in herself. not a whole lot. Just a few licks, then go on to explore something else.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'll need a medium shirt.

What time are we meeting? It's around a 1.5 hour drive, so I want to plan accordingly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'm driving 3.5 - 4 hours. I'm sure I'll have to call someone and just find out where you all are in Will Rogers when we get there... I'll get someone's cell and find ya'll.


----------



## nuisance

Is there a location, near, that we can meet at, and walk over together?


----------



## texasgal

Just wear your tie die, nu ... I'll find you! *snort*


----------



## nuisance

Maybe I'll wear my new Paw Tie dye I just bought! lol

Ordered it yesterday, they shipped it yesterday! How's that for service!

https://theanimalrescuesite.greater...rigin=ARS_FACE_CUTEST_PAWPRINTTD_51304_052813


----------



## outnabout

kctop72 said:


> Good morning y'all. On the agenda today, doing a little work this morning then heading to Arlington for a Ranger game with my work people, then home later and ride my pony


Wave at me when you go through Arlington :lol:


----------



## kctop72

Hi ONA, I'm in Arlington


----------



## texasgal

Feed changes. Sigh. I've got to do something. I have my guys on Triumph 12/6 with all the goodies for coat and hoof included.

I think I'm going to drop to a very basic lower protein pellet.. at least for Gunnie. He doesn't have a brain in his head and more energy than he knows what to do with. 

Maybe if I starve him and work him hard he'll be easier to handle... LOL


----------



## Kayella

Why not a ration balancer? It's like a low calorie pelleted mineral supplement. Mine only get 1 pound / 1 1/2 pounds a day. They seem to be doing really well on it. You can see how shiny Bubba is LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

We got rain showers yesterday evening. I ducked under the lean-to with my two when it started pouring.


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> Is there a location, near, that we can meet at, and walk over together?


Seems to me that we will be arriving at different times. We can arrange a meeting time and place for the morning, and then communicate by cell for those arriving later. I can be there early in the morning.


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> Why not a ration balancer? It's like a low calorie pelleted mineral supplement. Mine only get 1 pound / 1 1/2 pounds a day. They seem to be doing really well on it. You can see how shiny Bubba is LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmmmmmm .. I'm kinda liking this idea. We're going to be going to round bales when the other two horses come out, so they'll have free choice forage .. then a little ration balancer and some rice bran for my very pretty brainless not-so-easy keeper....

Likin' it.


----------



## texasgal

https://www.neodata.com/ITPS2.cgi?O...e=EQUZ&iResponse=EQUZ.EQU_HAR_COMBO&key=2HVE2

Equus and Horse a& Rider for 20.00.....

With two free downloads. LOL .. guess what they were?

"You can have a calmer horse"

and

"Feed your horse right"


----------



## outnabout

^^^
Saw the other thread and just subscribed!


----------



## clippityclop

I was a subscriber to Equus for almost 15 years. Isn't that crazy? Then I got tired of it and quit. Altho Matthew McKay Smith (editor) was an endurance rider for many years so it was fun to read the DVM articles and apply them to the sport. Then I took up this crazy discipline called Dray-sajj and started getting a subscription on Zinio (electronic which is COOL) to Dressage Today. Zinio is really neat and doesn't take up near as much space under my bed (in fact, no space at all) as my Equus subscriptions.


----------



## clippityclop

I'm going to ask a question - more like a 'poll'.......

is there ANYONE out there who ISN'T on facebook or am I the only one? :hide:


----------



## texasgal

If I had to guess .... dba doesn't have a facebook account.


----------



## texasgal

Double dang. .... and just like that, I'm down to 5 hens and two roos. 3 silverlaced wyandottes, 2 production reds, a barred rock, and a buff cochin ... gone. No sign of them ... just gone.

poop.


----------



## Kiara

DH doesn't have facebook, so his friends come to mine and he uses mine 

TG, oh no! Hope you can find out what happened.

Sad news, one of the horses at the barn had to be PTS.  RIP


----------



## outnabout

Kiara, sorry about the horse. That is never easy, even if it isn't your horse.


----------



## outnabout

Ok, Texas peeps, it's time for an intervention. Our own beloved DBA has been hanging out too much with others from that place north of us, you know, that state that begins with the letter "O". Being the kind individual that he is, he has put his compassion into action after the devastation caused by tornadoes recently. However, today I witnessed him comparing Texans with people from that state, saying that we have positive traits in common. One of his new friends from up there referred to us as "Baja Oklahoma" :evil:
I think that he has lost his mind. At least he has a conscience, as he told them not to let "us" know what he has been up to! 
We need to get him back with us or else he might be snatched away before we can even have our meet up!


----------



## dbarabians

Two questions.
What is facebook and who the hell made outnabout the class monitor of all things texan?
Those stupid backwards okies just had a devastating natural disaster and could really use some positive self esteem..... which because they live in Oklahoma they are lacking in the first place, therefore it is unethical of me to not instill some in the inbred, barefoot, illiterate, knuckle walkers that reside there.
Comparing them to perfection I really mean texans ought to increase their self image....not really they still live in oklahoma..... but at least I tried. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday my fellow Texans!

Sorry to hear about the horse Kiara and your chickens TG

As for Facebook, I'm sure there are others out there that don't have an account (besides DBA obviously).

ONA, I wouldn't jump to conclusions about DBA as it is in his nature to assist those in need and Okies need ALOT!!!!!

DBA, Facebook is just another way to keep up with people. I have an account but hardly ever post anything. I only keep it to keep up with what's going on with most family, friends and in the world (I hate to watch the news).


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> Happy Friday my fellow Texans!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the horse Kiara and your chickens TG
> 
> As for Facebook, I'm sure there are others out there that don't have an account (besides DBA obviously).
> 
> ONA, I wouldn't jump to conclusions about DBA as it is in his nature to assist those in need and Okies need ALOT!!!!!
> 
> *DBA, Facebook is just another way to keep up with people. I have an account but hardly ever post anything. I only keep it to keep up with what's going on with most family, friends and in the world (I hate to watch the news*).


This. I unashamedly friend and unfriend based on what I want/need to see on facebook feed. I love to follow family, horse friends, and church friends.....


----------



## nuisance

DH doesn't have a FB acct. I have a few of his friends on mine. One, I graduated HS with, the other, I knew before FB was even thought of, or Mark Z. was born probably! lol 

TG, sorry about your chickens.... it was a full moon this weekend you know, did your chupacabra come out? 

I pay solitaire on FB more than anything. I read thru, like a bunch, share several. Rarely post about my personal stuff... except when I ride, or horse related! lol

And, I have NO Texas riding buddies, all my riding buddies are Okies **shamed faced**


----------



## clippityclop

I'm on the fence with the facebook stuff - I just don't like getting tagged in photos - nothing to hide, just don't like it. You can't control what other people post - that's a bit of an issue - my own sis-n-law posted a family pic of us all in our bathing suits one year - a very silly picture that was by no means flattering and hubby made her take it down. Stuff like that doesn't go well with his profession or mine our colleagues don't need to see that stuff. I worked at a place where the DVM checked facebook for applicants that were being hired and regardless of their experience, she wouldn't give them the time of day if they had anything even slightly unprofessional out there. 

Still thinking about it tho.......just have to figure out the pros and cons...

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone have big weekend plans? I think i am going to butcher chickens. I had to put down one of my hens last night that got picked to the point her skin broke and muscle was showing - bloody mess. Roosters have to go.


----------



## texasgal

FB is a funny thing. I like to share some pics .. or an occasional situation, or like places that we visited.

DH has an account that he rarely/never uses. We both had his daughters in WV as friends, as well as his son that lives here. The WV crew thinks we are rich because they, well, live in poverty... by choice.

Pretty soon, DH starts "warning" me to be careful what I say on FB, or be careful posting pics of this trip, or that bike ride, or the horses, etc ... because he didn't want to upset the WV crew ....

I not only UNFRIENDED his entire family .. but unfriended my husband too. I'll be danged if I'm going to be censored on something as innocent as "here is a picture of our horses ... or our trip to Florida .. or my motorcycle" because other people are going to be offended.

So, like I said, I unashamedly friend and unfriend based on what I want to see or talk about on my feed.

DH hasn't even figured out that I've unfriended him yet... *snort*


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday, Texans! Today is my son's final day of 2nd grade and he's beyond excited.

I'm on FB quite a bit. I rarely get to see my family in person, since we are all spread around the US. I rarely get to see my long-time friends since we are all busy with jobs & have school aged kids with homework & early bedtimes. FB is how we "keep up" with each other. 

I do use my real name on FB but my profile is set to private, where you are supposed to only be able to access my photos & pictures if you are my friend (I know there are no guarantees!) I'm still careful about what I post. I won't post about being away from home, because no one needs to know if my house may be vacant while I'm vacationing! I have a house/dog-sitter to watch the place, but I definitely wouldn't want anything to happen to them if someone tried to break in while I'm away!


----------



## outnabout

I have had a FB account for several years but rarely go there anymore. I've had to unfriend people for various reasons, since I am a teacher and anything posted could be used against me if found. And then I really don't have that many people that I want to friend. They are mostly acquaintances. My other people I see on a regular basis, so why put stuff online?
I am about to cancel that account and maybe start a new one without using my real name.


----------



## texasgal

Some people are over the top with facebook. Their little iphones can relay their exact location at any time of the day. I have one friend that a notice pops up everytime she's at the Waxing Bar... really? I don't care to know when she's getting her bikini wax.. lol


----------



## nuisance

Yeah, I never post when we're going out of town. My mom use to, but she has finally quit doing that. I have mine set to private, friends only also.


----------



## texasgal

I'm really considering the ration balancer for my guys .. mostly because of Gunnie. 

Also, ... magnesium ... do you test for these things, or do you just start the supplement and look for the difference?

I worked with GUnnie yesterday for the first time since he threw me .. I know .. bad me...

He was walking over canvas, walking up to it hanging on the fence blowin in the wind, and letting me rub him with it before we were through. I then lunged him for about 20 minutes.. direction changes (completely overreacts to these .. lol) and mostly at the trot.

I felt bad because he was dripping with sweat. Hosed him down, put him in the pasture. He bucked and RAN like a fool around the pasture twice.. came up to us, reared, pawed, and took off running again..

I'm such a pushover.. I'm going to use a timer and work him a full 30-45 minutes...

HE.IS.A.HANDFUL ....


----------



## nuisance

Cat is one of those that is really active in the pasture also. She runs all the time! Or did until she got as big as a cow! lol, probably will again, when I let her back out in the pasture. She runs and bucks all day. But has never (knock on wood) bucked when I rode her. But, she has the fastest walk! Her short little legs will keep up with the tallest horses! She loves to go! 
And, Kit is acting just like her, but that that could be being a baby also! she loves to run and buck. She's going to have a ball when I finally let them out into the pasture! 
My paint mare wants that baby so bad! Still! Her new family is suppose to be picking her up this weekend, then I'll let Kit and Cat out, at least thru the day.


----------



## hisangelonly

Anybody around the cleburne or whitney area want to ride today or tomorrow? I'm bored
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

If I was closer I'd go. My friend and I are going riding at Lake Waurika (OK):hide:
in the morning. If anyone wants to meet us there! lol. Nice 13 mile trail. Mostly in the shade of trees


----------



## outnabout

hisangelonly said:


> Anybody around the cleburne or whitney area want to ride today or tomorrow? I'm bored
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cleburne is not too far from me. Where do you ride there?


----------



## Kayella

On an unrelated note, Henny is finally shedding again thanks to me worming him. Twice! Anyone else's horses not finish shedding out yet? Henny's the only one at my barn still holding onto his coat, besides an older gelding who I'm 99% sure has Cushings. He was shedding up a storm yesterday and practically melted when I brought out the curry comb LOL. That boy has always loved his scratches, especially on his chest, since he was a baby. He's still a baby, but he's loved it since he was a baby baby :lol:


----------



## nuisance

Mine have all finished shedding out. Cat still loves her scratches. I was out giving her her's. Then started in on Kit. Kit scratched me back lol I went ahead and let them out in the pasture. Kit still doesn't know what to think without this little pen holding her back, Cat is LOVING it! She ran around and bucked for awhile, kit at her side. Other horses are just ignoring her! I'll keep watch though, just in case!


----------



## hisangelonly

outnabout said:


> Cleburne is not too far from me. Where do you ride there?


Usually lake whitney mccowan park. We love riding at benbrook but they have those stupid little bars the horses have to step over. They get washed out when it rains and they become like 2 feet tall lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

^^^ little bars? I ride at Rocky Creek and haven't seen anything like that this spring.
Where did you see them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Holiday park is where they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyoneis having a great Saturday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

GREAT Saturday here - we did a mini flash mob ZUMBA style at the Color Run here this morning. Never been to one of these before (the color run) - they throw color on the runners at different stations throughout the race and everyone gets powder tye-dyed.  It was a blast! Afterwards me and some fellow instructors got up on stage and did a couple of songs and just cut loose and had a blast. I soaked in the pool for an hour and took a shower with soap and I STILL look like a rainbow in all of my nooks, crannies and creases....HAHA! 

I also crossed over onto the wild side and joined FB. Going to give them an honest chance - we will see how it goes.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!


----------



## outnabout

^^^
Powder tye-died... Nu were you there? Haha
Nu did the weather let you all ride today?


----------



## mtndrmr

DBA - please add me tentatively to the list for the get together. And thanks to all the TX'ers who posted the wonderful photos! It's such a treat to see them. I sure can identify with the 'snake lady'. We recently had one cooling itself on the outside window ledge of our living room and the cat would jump up on the inside ledge and swipe at it. The snake would strike and bounce it's nose off the glass, the cat would run and then come back. Since I know next to zilch about snakes other than rattlers are NOT good to meet up with, and DH knows even less, I called and a Deputy came out and looked and told me it was an aggressive but non-venomous chicken snake. I have no chickens, not even any kooties that I know of, so am thinking he might have been on a rest stop after visiting a neighbor's coop up the road a ways. Anyway, the snake was about 4 ft (which translates to about 10 in my mind) and not happy with the human gawkers and eventually dropped off the ledge and porch and disappeared. We do have other snakes around the pond but they usually disappear once we mow or the horses get more active. 
On another subject - is the get together easy to get to? I've never been to FTW and would be coming on I-30 from east. 
Good week to y'all.


----------



## mtndrmr

Forgot to mention. A neighbor needed to downsize and gave me a little white mule a couple weeks ago. She's just a hoot to be with and we love her braying and playing. Boy does she love to be scratched and loved on. She's around 7 yrs and about 12hh and seems to be part Appy - at least with quite a few of the Appy characteristics - although she does have a long tail! Her name is Skye and gets along with my horse Storm. Sounds like the makings for a Western song - Storm and Skye - or a romance novel.


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone can come to the meet and greet mtndreamer. It is easy access to will rogers from I30. Infact a straight shot. Just let us know and tell me what size tshirt you need.
Everyone kctop and her husband are truly wonderful people.
They have replaced the roof on my shed for the horses, sold a horse for me, and are the most friendly people you will ever meet.
I have to call her in the morning to thank her and apologize for not spending time with them today while they were repairing the roof.
I was busy loading a yearling filly into a trailer to send her away to wean and halter break her.
She is going to be taught to lead, load, clip, bathe, and stand for farrier.
she is the yearling filly in the last pictures kctop posted of my horses. 
kctop if you read this before i call thanks and please accept my apology. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

No need yo apologize dba, just glad we could help. Our friend loves that horse and so do I. I have anotber friend that's looking for a barrel horse or even a good prozpect if you have any ideas???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop, the bay filly would make a great prospect, or even Flame.
Let me know if they want to come out and see them. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Morning everyone!

We apparently got some rain this morning(I slept through it ). Thank goodness! I've been overflowing the water buckets the past couple weeks to keep the boys' hooves from getting too dry.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Had a great ride yesterday. Only got to 85° so beautiful weather, except the wind. But, a lot of the trail is in the trees. Here's pic if anyone wants to see. I (believe it or not) didn't wear my tie dye, wore a purple shirt. My friend wore tie dye so we'd match just for me, and I let her down! lol Took Lil for her first ride. She did EXCELLENT! Maybe spooked at something twice, and they were small startles. The grey that was with us, a seasoned trail horse, was being a monster, he spooked at everything! Dumped his rider once, almost dumped her a dozen times! And, they were worried about me and Lil! lol


----------



## dbarabians

OK nuisance what picture? Or am I going blind? Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Don't freak out, DBA. I don't see one, either. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

Guess it would help if I posted the link huh?! 
Just giving the electronically challenged (DBA) something to think about! lol

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151610091381743.1073741831.633321742&type=1&l=6f0f97f3ea


----------



## nuisance

TBJ sent me a message on FB. Her computer broke, she loves everyone and have a good summer


----------



## Kiara

Happy Sunday.

Thank you, yes it's sad he passed. Heartbreaking to go through. He had a good life though and hot to run with his own harem of mares in a nice field.

We got rain dumped on us at 5am this morning. How do I know? I was at work. Where I put in a time-off request for the meetup. Found out that one girl is gone for 2 months and another quit. Wasn't informed of that. So we will see if they let me take time off. Sucks being short staffed. Keeping my finger's crossed though, as I rarely ask for time off. I'll might only get Sunday off, so would have to come after work on Saturday. So if i'm a wee bit zombie-ish... 

DB, I usually wear whatever the smallest size is, but if I'm the only one then nonworries, I'll take a medium. Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

NU SHE LOOKS GREAT! Both of you do - how cool is that to finally get to ride her out somewhere? Whoo hoo!!!!

Speaking of weather, we got a HUGE crazy storm that hit us about 4:45 am. It woke me up and hubby too, and then I reminded him he left his motorcycle sitting in the driveway with his helmet sitting on it............LOL! I've never seen him get out of bed that fast. :lol::lol::lol: He retrieved his helmet (it has the radio inside so we can talk while we ride - so it ISN'T waterproof) and left the bike to get a good wash.

So what do you do when you are wide awake at 5 am and can't go back to sleep? Why you can more tomatoes and make pecan pies! haha! Wish I could share with you guys - this is good stuff.


----------



## texasgal

Nu, Are her (tbj) initials A W ? I think she sent me a friend request but I'm not certain it's her ......

Nevermind .. it's her.


----------



## mtndrmr

CC and canning at 5 a.m. - that's dedication! The blackberries are really ripening around here so went out this morning - much later than 5 since I need my beauty sleep - oh well, my sleep anyway - until around 8 and picked along the pasture fence. Storm and Skye, one on each side, sniffed and snuffed and helped. You know that photo of the two horses and a mule and the caption - there's one in every crowd - well, that was us although there might have been two mules and a horse as seen from the back. ANYway, it was pretty funny - one berry for the pail, one for the horse, one for the pail, one for the mule... Their help didn't last too long but I cleaned and froze almost a full quart. And next weekend the blueberry farm in Daingerfield is supposed to open! Hot stuff!!! Was down to my last gallon bag of frozen berries from last year. My mother, who's in a nursing home in Mt Pleasant, came for a few days and helped me pick last year but am not sure she's up to it this year. We'll see. But it was so nice to have blueberry muffins and pancakes on cold winter mornings and I love 'em with strawberry yogurt or frozen vanilla yogurt! The blueberry place charges $3.25 lb and the season lasts about two months. I'm a picking fool and am glad they don't weigh their customers before and after. And Storm loves the fresh ones - a nice change from the treats. Good week to everyone and enjoy the weather - it's supposed to be less humid around here for a few days. Gotta get some riding in!


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning my fellow Texans. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend and has a marvelous Monday!!!!

Nu and TG, I guess y'all are gonna have to keep us up to date on tbj since her computer broke

We did not get any of the severe weather that was predicted for Saturday, we barely got sprinkles.


----------



## texasgal

We got alot of rain yesterday morning ... it was really GREAT. Everything is green and growing ..

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand.. it was in teh 60's this morning .. beautiful morning!


----------



## outnabout

OK guys, my heart is breaking. The property where I board is officially up for sale on an international market (Sotheby's realtor sign up this morning). The owner had it up on the market with a friend realtor for several months "just to see what happens". When I'm riding in the arena in the evenings lately, people come by and ask questions about the property, make comments, ask me who I am and if I am "exercising the horses". 
The trainer and the guys he works with have been my horse family for several years now and we have been through some things here in the horse world. I am so very sad  There are just a few boarders, but one of them I am close to, and he as well as the trainer and the other guys who work with him will all be moving elsewhere.
So I am looking for a new place to board. Sigh. I have the pros and cons lists going, and I am frustrated that boarding barns all want to do full care and stall horses "with turnout". 
Here's the property if anyone is interested... overpriced 

4500 Anglin Cir, Fort Worth, TX 76140 - Zillow


----------



## texasgal

ONA .. how do you know you'll have to move? New owners may continue to offer board, right?


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> ONA .. how do you know you'll have to move? New owners may continue to offer board, right?


I feel like I've had to have "plan B" for a couple of months now. It isn't certain that they won't take boarders, I don't know.


----------



## Cynical25

Doesn't hurt to do your research now, ONA, but I'll keep my fingers crossed you don't have to move to a new boarding facility. I'm envious of the covered arena!
Nu, the trail pics are lovely. Lil looks great.
CC, feel free to bring a pecan pie to the meetup, lol.
Mtn, after growing up on a small scale blueberry farm, I can't stand to eat them! Too many years of blueberry overkill in the kitchen.

I'm LOVING the cooler weather last night & this morning.


----------



## outnabout

On a more positive note, here is a pic of my colt after grooming yesterday looking all purty. He was two in February. My trainer will start him next summer.
Every once in a while I lead him out to walk the pasture, and so I decided to do that yesterday morning, forgetting until we got out there that they haven't cut hay yet. So it was uh, challenging for a few minutes as he was trying to snatch grass, but then he settled down and was a good boy as usual


----------



## mtndrmr

C25 - understand that for sure! Too much of a good thing. But we love 'em here and mom sure likes taking the muffins back to the nursing home and sharing with her friends there. And she likes to pick, even if for only a few minutes. She has so few needs now and little things like a ride to the farm sometimes don't remain in her mind for long, but just getting out does her so much good. I had a garden once and all that grew were acorn squash and green beans because of the weather where we were living. I canned and canned and canned when everything ripened and swore I would NEVER again eat squash or green beans. Took several years to even look at them in the store. But age and digestion have won and can now eat them - but rarely. Sigh.


----------



## Cynical25

He's a beautiful color, ONA! Love how his hind leg is cocked just enough for us to see his dorsal stripe.


----------



## texasgal

Well, he IS photogenic ... even if he was so freaked out over something in the woods on Saturday that it took him until 1pm to EAT HIS BREAKFAST ... :?


----------



## texasgal

Some more pics of "pretty boy" ...


----------



## Cynical25

I'm in love with Gunnie! So cute.


----------



## texasgal

Want him? lol


----------



## dbarabians

That is a nice gelding texasgal. He just needs some wet saddle blankets and perhaps a pasture mate or two.
When you come to the meet and greet bring him up and I will ride him for thirty days. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

He's a beauty tg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I do think we need to bring the other two home .. it'll be harder on us to feed all three as we don't have the grass, but easier on us to work with them..

We bought a mineral block for him this weekend.. and I'm still searching for magnesium.. 

I'm also working with him .. on the ground for now .. so we'll see..


----------



## texasgal

He looks bigger than he is .. he might be 14hh


----------



## kctop72

How old is he now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He's four ...


----------



## kctop72

So he still has some growing to do....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

A little bit .. he's not from big stock .. these are short stubby little foundation Qhs .. lol. The older I get, the closer I want to be to the ground..


----------



## clippityclop

^^^^^^ double ^^^ triple ^^^^^quadruple LIKE LIKE LIKE :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

Funny .. my Arabian mare is the tallest horse I have right now..


----------



## kctop72

I know tg, we got one like that. Got him as a 3yo and almost 14hh, 2 yrs later right at 15hh and grown in width as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, the breeder I bought him from did say that "you'll be real proud of him by the time he's 5 or 6 and completely grown and filled out."

But he also told me that the little wormy 2-year old that I threw in the trailer as a "bonus" would be the bigger horse... and he already is.. Amazing what a year of good grass, feed, and wormer can do for a horse.. lol

Badger is definietly bigger than Gunnie right now..


----------



## Cynical25

So, where's a pic of Badger for reference? 

My little guy's withers are nearly caught up to his hip for the moment, but at 26 months old there is plenty of time for more awkward phases, lol. I need to get a smaller girth - I can get my saddle just snug enough to stay on for ground work.


----------



## Kayella

I wish Henny would be a midget. He string tested to hit 15 hh even. He's currently at 13.1-13.2 at 13 months old. If he could fall just a couple inches short of the string test I'd be happy.


----------



## texasgal

Badger is just plain awkward anyway! He's also out in the pasture down the road, so I don't always have a camera ready. We're bringing him home, though.... so, soon!


----------



## clippityclop

My yellow horse is around 14.2 or so - and wide - I like him like that. I can get on and off pretty easy.

I spent WAY too much time today on facebook but I think I've got it figured out for the most part. Fiddled too long with photos and figuring out the timeline and such (timeline didn't exist when I tried it out a few years ago) but I think I actually have a nice little page going so I'm good.

Here is one of the cool pix from the run we did on Saturday... yes, I am the squinter. LOL!


----------



## oh vair oh

Are anyone else's horses suffering from a particularly bad bug season? My horse came in covered in welts. Her fly sheet comes in tomorrow, but I noticed most of the bug bites were around her armpits/flanks and even on her socks. Any suggestions for helping her? She seems to have really sensitive skin.


----------



## clippityclop

I don't know what kind of bugs you have up there, but the huge black flies are out right now - they leave welts like that. Someone told me they would be hanging around for about a month until a certain type of wasp that hatches this time of year catches them, lays eggs in them and they die.

If it is the big black flies, then at least you know that relief isn't far off....I use permethrin and the garden sprayer - sometimes I soak them in the spots where they congregate like the center of the belly and back and such...it is the most 'natural' spray there is that you can apply liberally without worrying too much about overuse like you do with other products. Don't know if that helps - maybe!:wink:


----------



## oh vair oh

We have the horse flies and the botflies, which are a little more easier to manage with a good fly sheet and a bot scraper. The mosquitoes are terrible, I'm glad she's had her West Nile this year. But the multitude of little bumps makes me think some kind of chiggers are getting on to her? I'm going to put her in the sand lot to see if getting her off the weeds helps. I'll wipe some SWAT on her legs. 

Does anyone have experience with ichthammol on bug bites? I heard it was useful preventing itch and keeping more bugs at bay.


----------



## Kayella

The flies have been horrid the past couple months. They attack their eyes, mostly. I've heard that feeding Apple Cider Vinegar is a natural bug repellant. You can also a cup or two of it to a bucket of water and sponge it where the bugs are bad. I did that to the boys one day about a week ago and it actually helped!


----------



## texasgal

Bugs are bad here too. I fly spray, brush it in, swat around the eyes and ears, and now we are using the "spot on" type thing also.

Gunnie's eyes were so inflamed last year, I foresee a fly mask at some point. The other two have bot fly issues... and mosquitos are everywhere..

On another note.. we had a really good work session last night. I've changed some things.

I caught him, fly sprayed him, tacked him up, then left him standing tied to the "thinkin' tree" ...

About an hour later, I untied him, took him in the pen and worked with him ... slammed the stirrups up and down, shook the canvas all around him, lunged him at the walk while I rubbed the whip all over him .. making him walk (you could see him thinking "WTH is she doing") .. we did tons of trot work, with direction changes (lunging for respect 101) .. then I handed him to DH and told him to take him for a walk - on lead - 

Then we tied him back up to the thinkin' tree for a bit .. untacked him .. brushed him .. swatted him up .. and put him away ..

It was soooooooooooo relaxing.. they whole thing. (well, except for him thinking he saw a bear in the woods twice when we first starting lunging.. he reacted, I didn't and made him keep working)

I need a goal .. a plan .. something to work towards, because I get bored so quickly .. lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Cash is super sensitive to bugs and welts up really easily. I'm currently liking Equi-Organics Fly Spray, as neither the Pyranha nor RepelX did anything for him. I was contemplating a fly sheet but I wondered if it might get too hot here for daily use?


----------



## Kayella

I felt a fly sheet at a boarding stable I went to with my farrier and it was THICK. They seem like they would be a really light-weight mesh material, but NOPE. I don't know if it was just that one or they're all like that but my horses would burn up in a second wearing it. 

Henny and Bubba are currently wearing fly masks as the problem they have the most is the eye-eaters. Bubba's eyes get red and puffy and watery and itchy, it's just miserable for him even when I put swat/Endure/Permethrin/Ultra Shield on EVERY DAY. I finally got him a fly mask he can't get off. :twisted: :twisted: It doesn't have ears, but loops around them instead so I'm betting that's what's making the difference. Henny's a good boy and never tries to get his off, so I never have to worry about him.  The flies eat up Bubba more anyways.


----------



## texasgal

I don't know about ya'll, but I've had those big horse flies bite through my JEANS ... I don't think a fly sheet would do much for them!


----------



## outnabout

Hey everyone, I've been busy boarding-barn shopping! I've had time for it, since my kids are just taking finals this week and I've had lots of time sitting at my desk just doing the watchdog routine. 

Sent out some email inquiries, and went to look at a place yesterday afternoon. Turns out that the owner is an acquaintance of our cow horse crowd, once we finally figured out where we had seen each other before. We have lots of people in common, and we see eye to eye on horse care. That is reassuring! She bought a place about a year ago and has done a lot of work on the property and is taking in a few boarders. She lives there with her husband. A few negatives: one pasture has barbed wire fencing (she hot wired it), she doesn't like dogs coming out, and I would have to pay an extra $50/month for parking my second trailer. The fencing will be upgraded eventually, whenever that may be.

So... for $250/horse/month, I think I will go look at some other places, even though I may have to drive further. The barbed wire fencing is my biggest concern, since my colt pokes his legs and head into everything. She rotates pastures, so my two will be in that one some of the time. I've been spoiled at $100/horse/month with a covered arena, a pasture with run in shed, & self-care. Everybody loved my dog, and it really felt like home. Going to go check out another place this afternoon whose owner rides up at our barn a lot. It would be great to move by the end of the month!


----------



## Kiara

CC, nice picture of your color run and welcome to facebook 

Out, your boy is adorable. Good luck on finding a place! When we looked it was hard. A lot of places only stall board - as you said - some won't turn out horses together so they don't get scratched up. Finding pasture board is difficult. We got lucky though. I think mine would go nuts with stall board and no one to graze with.

Well, it looks like we're coming to the meet-up! Couldn't get Saturday off, but we'll just leave right after and I'll try to nap in the car. So, how will I be able to find you guys? I've never been at Will Rogers, don't think DH has either. 

Still no baby. She might be going full 12 months on me :shock: Though she is ready to get it out :lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Moving horses to a new place is hard on everyone animal and human. I spent 11 years at a place that had a 100 acres pasture board. Twenty five horses all owned by different people and we threw hay to them in the winter on the really cold days. My boys LOVED it -- the whole herd dynamic thing. It cost $55 a head and then extra for hay in the winter, fed only if they needed it. It was right on the Brazos River - a nice beach type sandbar to play/camp/swim and lots of trails in the woods. There were miles of country roads (no traffic) to ride on if you rode off the property and I trained for many a CTR out there. I also made a lot of lifetime friends there over the years.


----------



## Kiara

Wow, CC, that place sounds amazing! What happened to it? I wish I could find some places with nice trails around. Though it looks like I might be able to get a trailer some time soon! Now I just need to find the one I want. Which will be hard... *sigh*


----------



## Cynical25

June 29 - Y'all thinking early, mid-day, all day? DB, let me know if you need anything on the t-shirt end.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I think we spend 15 minutes spraying, swatting, and de-botting Acey every time we go out to the barn. The flies are so bad this year. 

On a positive note, I have to brag on my 10 year old daughter for a moment (she's the real rider).

She made the A honor roll (she's dyslexic and struggles, so this is a big deal for her!)

She received an award for top 4th grade girl for humanities and reading.

She was the top Junior cookie seller in our Girl Scout service unit.

And last, but not least, she was bumped up to more advanced riding lessons this week. We've been working on her riding on the lunge line and her balance, seat, and hands have improved dramatically. Both she and Acey are more relaxed and have made amazing improvements in just the past few weeks. Her instructor says that she may get to start jumping this summer. 

I'm a proud Momma right now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

That is GREAT HM!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

The joys of dog ownership - so I'm going into the garden to my chicken coop after dark this eve - my black dog bounding along while I feed the baby goat and get eggs out of the nest boxes -

next thing I know I hear a baby rabbit squeal back at the house. Was it a rabbit or maybe a rat? I don't have rats but there are mice but that was loud - has to be a rabbit......

Then I just GET A FEELING....I called the dogs and said 'What did you guys do?' and they do their usual slink away like they do when they know they are about to get whooped - I said 'did one of you get a rabbit? Where is it? You better not touch it - where's the rabbit!!!!!'

My black dog looks happily at the doggy door that she just came back out of so I stick my head into the house and glance down the way to the doggy door and there is a baby rabbit! I scooped him up (he didn't have the white on his head so he's an older more self-sufficient baby) and wrapped him in my shirt.

I asked the black dog 'where are the rabbits? Show me the rabbits!' She runs back to the garden and jumps UP into one of my raised beds (full of CARRoTS GO FIGURE) and sticks her head down into the rabbit greens and wags her tail. Yes,, there is a nest - I put the rabbit back and scold the dog 'we don't eat rabbits! Don't mess with the wild rabbits!'

So that was crazy - thank goodness it wasn't a baby raccoon or worse (I've had friends who've had to deal with this) a baby skunk!


----------



## dbarabians

Good for you clippityclop insisting that your dog eats Kosher. Its a good thing.... or so we are told. LOL Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

That dog has eaten her fill of rabbits - I know she will continue to do so when I'm not looking. It is interesting how our dogs 'know' the difference b/w a house pet rabbit and a wild rabbit. My dogs and house bunny will sleep in a pile on the floor in the living room and the bunny will steal food from the dogs dish while they eat. They coexist perfectly.

But the black dog will sit at the back door at night and whine looking into the darkness out into the backyard b/c she just KNOWS there are rabbits out there to catch. There are so many darn rabbits out here - I just worry that the dog will catch something and pass it on to my house bunny. So that's why I say NO chasing rabbits. Altho deep down inside, I'm proud of my little rabbit hunter! :wink:


----------



## outnabout

Cynical25 said:


> June 29 - Y'all thinking early, mid-day, all day? DB, let me know if you need anything on the t-shirt end.


I guess we need to do a survey and see when people are going to be arriving and then go from there. It's a 30 minute drive for me so I'm free to get out there any time after feeding in the morning. We need to look at the show schedule for the day too and then coordinate that with the restaurant. I volunteer to do the border collie routine and meet/escort arrivals to the group location at the show as people arrive, DBA can you help with that too?

So... when are y'all planning on getting to Will Rogers? It's gonna be so fun to meet everyone! Cyn, still planning on bringing your son?

Are we getting our shirts before then to wear, or when we get there?


----------



## dbarabians

I can have the shirts as early as possible.... well next week or as late as the 28th . I would like to know the schedule of events and what time our out of town guest will be arriving. Those should be the deciding factors and give us time to get acquainted before we disturb the other spectator with our.... gibberish..... I mean chatting. Time to take pictures and plan a schedule.
Do we have a place to eat and will it be lunch, brunch, or dinner? All 3 for those who drive a long distance would probably be OK. LOL
Lets remember that some of out of town guest may be spending a nice little sum on meals and hotel rooms.
If texasgal brings her bronco to my house for me and maybe kctop to point in the right direction maybe two nights hotel fees.
You know she isnt going to drop off her horse , wave, and promptly leave.
I would expect to see her looking at my house from a distance with binoculars to make sure the bronco was eating and happy. 5 days after she dropped him off. The rest of you would to so dont you dare laugh
The offer is a valid one texasgal. People our age need to not meet the ground with such force. I cant have the founder and leader of all texas forum members on the disabled list.. Ya know. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

600 pages of TexasTalk! THAT's what I'm talkin' about ......


----------



## texasgal

I don't care when we get the shirts.. but if we get them on the 29th, there will be a change-into-your-shirt-for-photos mandate!

If we get up and get everything fed that morning and leave by 7 or 8, we'll be there well before noon. We can run around the horse show and then eat dinner .. or we can meet for lunch and go back to the show ... we are wide open.

I'll post class lists for that day in a few minutes.

dba .. I don't think we'll be bringing the bronc. I appreciate the offer, and might hold you to it at some point, but I'd love to meet you, maybe see the horses on Sunday, and talk to you about it if we are still having issues. I would LOVE for you to ride him for 30 days...

I'm going to continue to work with him daily, but I will have him in a round pen before I lope him again.. for sure.


----------



## Kiara

Well, I will be working until noonish, then change, pick up DH and drive up. So some time between 4 to 6 depending on traffic. Don't know how hard it will be to find parking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

June 29 (From the APHA website)

7:30 am - John Justin Arena
ApHC 
Breakaway Roping <18
Non-Pro Breakaway Roping
Junior Judged Tie-Down Roping
Senior Judged Tie-Down Roping
Judged Tie-Down Roping <18
Non Pro Judged Tie-DOwn Roping
Timed Tide-DOwn Roping
Timed Tie-Downroping <18
Non-Pro Timed Tie-Down Roping

APHA
Youth Breakaway Roping
Youth Heading
Youth Healing
Youth Steer Stopping

ApHC
Judged Heading
Jedged Healing
Steer Daubing

APHA
Novice Youth Goat Tying
Youth Goat Tying <13
Youth Goat Tying 14-18

Arena Prep

ApHc
Junior Working Cow Horse

APHA
Limited Youth Working Cow Horse
Youth Working cow Horse

ApHC
Senior Working Cow Horse


----------



## texasgal

June 29 Will Rogers Coliseum
11:00 am

APHA
Youth Team Tournament (YTT)
YTT Showmanship
YTT Walk-Trot Pleasure
YTT Horsemanship
YTT Barrel Racing
YTT Hunt Seat Equitation

Arena Prep

Youth Hopes and Dreams Pole Bending Sweepstakes (APHA/ApHC)
Novice Youth Stake Race <18
Youth Stake Race <13
Youth Stake Race 14-18
Youth Hopes and Dreams Barrel Race Sweepstakes (APHA/ApHC)
YTT Hippology Team Cometition
TYTT KNowledge Relay


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> dba .. I don't think we'll be bringing the bronc. I appreciate the offer, and might hold you to it at some point, but I'd love to meet you, maybe see the horses on Sunday, and talk to you about it if we are still having issues..


Does this mean meet and greet part II at DBA's Sunday?


----------



## texasgal

From the ApHC website .. we can add

Will Rogers Coliseum 7pm
ApHC
Jr Western Pleasure Sweepstakes
Non-Pro Camas Praire Stump Race (eliminations) *this is barrel racing*
Sr Hunter Under Saddle Sweepstakes
Non-Pro Camas Prairie Stump Race (finals?)

WR WAtt Arena 7:30 AM

ApHC
Non-Pro Showmanship
Novice Non-Pro Showmanship
Hunter in Hand >4 mares
Hunter in Hand >4 geldings
Hunter in Hand >4 Stallions

2:30pm
ApHC
Youth Trail Paid Practice


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> Does this mean meet and greet part II at DBA's Sunday?


I don't want to presume on dba .. but we will probably go to church in Plano on Sunday .. so we'll be in that direction. I would love to see dba's horses and take my own photos .. :lol:

What does your Sunday look like, dba??


----------



## texasgal

So, it looks like from the schedule that we have a choice of Roping stuff in one arena and english in the other first thing in the morning ... 11am YTT classes and barrels and poles in the coliseum .. pleasure and barrel sweepstakes in the evening..

I've been to several shows there and there is ALWAYS something going on .. not to mention the SHOPPING ... and walking the stalls looking at the horses..


----------



## outnabout

Reposting these restaurant links for everyone... ya'll can check the menus and prices and see if you have a preference, not that we have to decide now, though.

http://www.restauranteur.com/dosgringos/
http://www.fredstexascafe.com/index.htm
http://www.olsouthpancakehouse.com/
http://www.hysensnizzapizza.com/index.html
http://www.chimys.com/menu/ritas


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. Chimy's limits their 'ritas ... two per customer.. That must be a heck of a 'rita..!


----------



## Cynical25

Oh yes, we need time to meet & greet before we watch classes, shop, wander stalls, etc! I live about 35 minutes away and I've set aside the whole day, so anytime works for me. I will be dragging my not-horse-enamored son along with a backpack of books & video games, lol.

I'll happily watch any of the classes, but I can't sit still for hours of halter & showmanship.

I vote we eat at Dos Gringos, Chimy's, or Fred's. We eat dairy-free/gluten-free, so pizza isn't an option for us to join you; there are some suitable options at the pancake place.


----------



## kctop72

I'm leaving that day open as well. Dh can only handle maybe 30 minutes of halter classes. Me on the other hand can sit and watch any horse related event all day!
Tg, our Lone Star Cowboy Church, Nevada is only a few minutes from dba's place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> I'm leaving that day open as well. Dh can only handle maybe 30 minutes of halter classes. Me on the other hand can sit and watch any horse related event all day!
> *Tg, our Lone Star Cowboy Church, Nevada is only a few minutes from dba's place*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ugh ... that would be MY first choice. DH is a "high church" sorta guy. He barely tolerates the cowboy church we are in ministry in! lol.

Christ Church Plano is on of the largest Anglican Churches in America ... I don't think I could ask him to hang out with a bunch of horse crazy people all day and then go to yet another cowboy church..

What time is service? maybe we could go to early (high) church at CCP and then come to cowboy church with yoU!


----------



## kctop72

Service starts at 10:30 with music.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Clippityclop- I would deworm your rabbit hunter/eater regularly for tapeworms. The main way pets get tapes are from eating fleas, mice, or (you guessed it) rabbits, and the usual dewormers and heartworm meds don't kill them. They also get missed pretty easily on fecal/poop checks for worms. Other than that, I hope it's saving you a little on your doggie feed bill! You know with the raw/whole foods movement, people are paying big money to feed their dogs rabbits!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!! It's been a bit since I've popped in, we have been so busy its ridiculous! I haven't read back to see what's going on, but I'll try to when I get time. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Cynical25

Hope the packing up is going well, EMS! We'll be heading towards Knoxville Friday afternoon


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Have a safe trip, Cyn! Hollar if you need anything while you're in town! Oh, and since you guys eat gluten free, here are a few restaurants in the area that I know offer gf menus - Texas Roadhouse (I know...funny right), Outback Steakhouse, O'Charly's, Olive Garden. Those are the ones that I know of that actually list gf on the menu. There are many others that offer gf items and are very familiar with it and will accommodate if requested. Oh, and Kroger's grocery store has a good selection and also organics (for the area, nothing here will be like TX has) section, as well as dairy free.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, I forgot about the famous Bubba Gumps (seafood in Gatlinburg)and Mellow Mushroom (pizza)!!


----------



## Cynical25

Thanks for the tips, EMS!


----------



## clippityclop

Sharpie said:


> Clippityclop- I would deworm your rabbit hunter/eater regularly for tapeworms. The main way pets get tapes are from eating fleas, mice, or (you guessed it) rabbits, and the usual dewormers and heartworm meds don't kill them. They also get missed pretty easily on fecal/poop checks for worms. Other than that, I hope it's saving you a little on your doggie feed bill! You know with the raw/whole foods movement, people are paying big money to feed their dogs rabbits!


Thanks for the reminder! I just dewormed and TOTALLY forgot about tapes - with the sudden influx of fleas we've had you'd think I'd know better but I totally just plain forgot. You are the bomb!

Speaking of rabbits, so I picked all of the carrots that they made their house out of so I moved them to some underbrush right beside the bed and covered them with pulled carrot tops - maybe a peace offering I guess for when mom comes back tonight to find her house cleaned out and kids sittin' by the curb...


----------



## dbarabians

The old south pancake house is great. Older waittresses that call you hon and take their time bringing the food.
Which by the way is very affordable.
Everyone that wants to can come by the house on Sunday. It is nothing fancy and I have no plans that day at all. perhaps we can talk kctop into a BBQ at her barn to continue the festivities. 
Now I can get the T shirts earlier if you want.in order to mail them. But remember that means we will have to give someone your address.
I think we can give them out at the show as people arrive. We can rendevous at my car or truck.
Texasgal do you want me to find a hotel for you? There is one in Wylie or you can stay along 75 or 30. Both will give you access to Plano.
If anyone wants to meet up and go to kctops church I will put on my yarmulke and go also. I am curious to see what these cowboys wear to church. Just dont tell any of my yuppy jewish friends. Or the Rabbi.
I have ordered 25 shirts in sizes S-XXL 
I hope everyone is getting excited about the meet and greet. I now I am.
Shalom Yall


----------



## texasgal

dba .. did you have a nice glass of wine and a good sleep last night ?? *hugs*

Hey, if you know a hotel that is reasonable and not sold out due to the dual show.. let me know, for sure!

I'll try to wiggle CCP and Cowboy church out of DH ... this should be fun..

yarmulke - is THAT how you spell that???

Can't wait to meet all of you ...


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and what do you THINK we wear ... boots and jeans...


----------



## Cynical25

I can't imagine donning boots & jeans for church!

In theory, I'm happy our area is getting so much rain; in reality, I'm over the dreariness, extra traffic incidents, and humidity induced poofy hair.


----------



## kctop72

GOOOOD Moooorrrrnnniinnnggg My fellow Texans!!! As we get closer to our meet up, I get more excited))) As for Sunday, if we wanna cook out that would be fine with me. 

Our barn family loves to get together, have some food, drink a few adult beverages (cokes, tea and water also available, especially for the kiddos) and get a little riding in. It also keeps everyone closer and causes less static between boarders.

I'm getting ready for a 4 day weekend! My oldest daughter turns 21 tomorrow:O. Not really sure how I feel about that. My middle daughter graduates high school on Monday as well ***sigh*** again, not really sure how I feel about that either. In one way, I'm excited but another was I am very sad. Although I'm pretty sure it's normal, someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Soooo, did anyone get any of this rain this morning?


----------



## texasgal

kc .. DH's birthday is tomorrow also. He's got 30 years on your daughter!


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, I just read through the Arab name thread which has now been locked. It's always a sticky place when something so personal to one can be easily discounted by another.


----------



## texasgal

Depending on where ya'll are .. I'm sure you've received coverage of the 4 firefighters lost in the Houston fire last week.

Yesterday was the memorial. Yesterday afternoon on my way through Montgomery, I had to stop and take pictures of our station ..


----------



## clippityclop

I'm so excited that you guys are going to get to meet -- it would still be spontaneous if I got to go - there is just so much going on here with big kids and small kids and even smaller white fuzzy kids. Can I send a pic to be photoshopped in? LOL! It is going to be fun - especially looking at all the splashy flashy horses. Don't forget to take pics of the actual show while you are there - and post here - where else can you get that many paints and apps in one place? I will send my address to you DBA so you can mail me a shirt at some point - if you don't mind - I will pay for postage!


----------



## kctop72

TG, be sure and wish him happy birthday for me! My mom's birthday is also on Monday so she will spend it at graduation with my daughter then dinner somewhere afterwards, which of course she will love because we will all be there! That's also a wonderful pic you posted from the fire station! I know several firemen, one boards at our barn. They are very special people.

On a related note, I was epecially proud of my graduating senior on Friday night when she received the $250 scholarship from the Nevada Volunteer Fire Dept! I know it's not much it's not the amount that matters. The money comes from the firefighters pockets, not an organization, which makes it even more special, IMO.


----------



## outnabout

Hey, just had an idea, what do you all think about this...
If we meet initially at the Old South Pancake House, say around 10:00 a.m. it might be a good place to gather as people drive in, get our shirts on, visit, take pics, and plan the rest of the day. Oh, and eat a good lunch  We can probably call ahead and get some tables reserved for our group, too, and let them know that we will be there for a while with staggered arrivals. Then, after getting all that important stuff done, we will be free to go on over to Will Rogers as a group. If we really like each other haha... some may want to go over to Fred's or Dos Gringos for dinner later. 
Comments, thoughts?


----------



## nuisance

Works for me, But, I'm easy, I just follow the leader! lol. 

Had a very nice rain last night. Everything has greened up well. Kit was running and bucking, playing in the pasture, and of course she stopped by the time I got my camera! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like a reasonable plan to me, ONA


----------



## texasgal

Don't know if we'll be there by 10:00 .. but I'm familiar with Will Rogers.. so I can find ya'll..


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I slept very well last night and this morning received a lot of supportive PMs .
It amazes me how much hatred and intolerance there still is in the world .
By the way I dont and never will use polydent. I would get implants first. LOL
Texasgal there are plenty of hotels in the DFW area. Just let me know where you want to spend the night FT Worth, Dallas, or Plano?
By the way what may I ask is "high church"?
outnabout your idea sounds great. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Meh .. people don't like to hear it, dba. It makes them "uncomfortable" . Just be careful it doesn't consume you .. offense and anger will eat you alive .. there are plenty of people who love you and support you .. (and that's my counseling for today - free of charge)

"High church" is, well, the very proper, very regimented, very ordered, "smells and bells" sorta service. (Now you'll want to know what "smells and bells" are, right??)

I prefer a looser, more modern, free worship sorta service. Alot of churches will have a "high church" or more traditional service early in the am (because it's mostly the older crowd that are up at 4am in the morning.. lol) and then a more laid back or modern service late morning.

Cowboy church (where I'm at) is the same at all 4 services. Come as you are, dressed up or not. Sing, clap, worship, lesson from the preacher, love the Lord, love people ....


----------



## texasgal

My Harlequin doe had nine babies last night ... i have ONE with a proper split face.. other markings yet to determine. They are fat and healthy though... she's such a good mama


----------



## Cynical25

I find the many different manners of worship so interesting! I grew up in a very strict Catholic church and attended school taught by nuns in habits, but I spent time exploring other Christian denominations, as well as other religions, as a young adult. I've experienced churches, cathedrals, temples, mosques, synagogues, and covens in multiple states. The varied "energy" found within each congregation is awesome.


----------



## outnabout

Hey everyone, let's flood this thread!!! :twisted:
http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/what-makes-your-state-special-207570/


----------



## outnabout

Cyn, are you and I gonna exchange Catholic school girl stories at the meet and greet? Haha I'm giggling just at the thought! 
TG, I checked out the site for the Plano church and it looks like a beautiful facility and has a growing community with so much opportunity to serve. 
I also explored a lot in my twenties, as there were a few beliefs in the religion in which I was raised that I don't believe in, ever since I was a teen. I stayed in though, for the sake of family tradition. Left, came back, then left for good. Even taught in a Catholic high school for five years.
I prefer nondenominational churches where the focus is on sharing, serving, nurturing the spirit. I found a couple in the past but bickering, fighting, separation, politics split communities apart and I guess I am too much of a spiritual wimp to handle it.


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> Cyn, are you and I gonna exchange Catholic school girl stories at the meet and greet? Haha I'm giggling just at the thought!
> TG, I checked out the site for the Plano church and it looks like a beautiful facility and has a growing community with so much opportunity to serve.
> I also explored a lot in my twenties, as there were a few beliefs in the religion in which I was raised that I don't believe in, ever since I was a teen. I stayed in though, for the sake of family tradition. Left, came back, then left for good. Even taught in a Catholic high school for five years.
> I prefer nondenominational churches where the focus is on sharing, serving, nurturing the spirit.* I found a couple in the past but bickering, fighting, separation, politics split communities apart and I guess I am too much of a spiritual wimp to handle it*.


A favorite tactic of the enemy .. and one every church has to be diligent to keep at bay .... Church is like family .. there's a few numb-nutts in every one!


----------



## texasgal

outnabout said:


> Hey everyone, let's flood this thread!!! :twisted:
> http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/what-makes-your-state-special-207570/


Nothing like a thread coming to a screeching halt! 

I guess once they heard how wonderful Texas was, they had nothing else to say ....?


----------



## outnabout

^^^
Or they are now all lurking here, Texas wannabe's


----------



## Kiara

Alright, so will I need to get someone's number to call and find y'all when we get there? Or should we wander until we find y'all?


----------



## texasgal

No .. call. I'd give you mine, but I am going to be late too ... if nobody volunteers, I'll give you mine. We'll likely beat you there! lol


----------



## Kiara

Thank you, TG! Yeah, I think everyone will beat us. That's what I get for working 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Humane Society of North Texas put before and after pictures of Lil on their FB site. WOW! such a difference a few months, and food will do to a horse.


----------



## nuisance

Kiara, I'll PM you mine also. (phone # that is)


----------



## Kiara

Thank you! Great job with Lil! She looks so much better.


----------



## clippityclop

WOW Nu - you've got some braggin' rights there. What a great job. You've got a partner for life.


----------



## nuisance

Only problem, is her ears are always the same! lol She's a grumpy gus! lol


----------



## Cynical25

She looks great!

Happy Friday, Texans!


----------



## texasgal

Happy happy happy .. joy joy joy...


----------



## outnabout

I PM'd my cell to some of you that are coming from out of town. If there is anyone else who needs a local contact, just let me know.


----------



## kctop72

Good Friday morning y'all!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Good morning!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey Cyn, the synchonous fireflies are out up in the National Park right now. I would definitely suggest going to see them while you are here, it really is a once in a lifetime opportunity as this is the only place that you can see them. I went before, and it was one of the most spectacular things I've ever seen. A miracle of nature for sure!


----------



## Cynical25

Cool, I'll have to look into that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Funny story for the day - I gave my 6 year old my old cell phone I had with a different carrier (it's a touch screen, so basically magic to a 6 yo) which has not been active for nearly a year. Earlier this evening she holds up the phone proclaiming "Look mommy! I did 911!" I quickly grabbed it from her and said ..no don't it will actually call them! I put the phone to my ear and said hello, and low and behold the dispatcher on the other end asked if everything was alright. I quickly explained the situation and apologized for the false alarm. She obviously had no idea it would really call since she had been making "calls" to her friends all day. My poor daughter thought she was in trouble, but I explained to her that you can only dial that if you really mean it, etc. and it works on any phone. So, just in case anyone was wondering....old cell phones that do not "work" can still call 911!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Think my daughter had a great 21st birthday! She got the full legal experience
Getting ready for a playday today at 5. Can't wait to see how my mare is gonna do!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

KC that sounds like a blast - can't wait for my younger one to get a little older so I can start that up with her again. The teenager has NO interest in anything horse. I love the playdays! 



TODAY is HOT. FREE SUNBURN at my house - come get it while it's hot.

I've been pulling grass out of the garden. I KNOW there is a garden under there somewhere........I've been finding a bunch of very ripe and colorful hot peppers buried under 3 foot tall grass. I found more tomatoes but I still haven't found the bell peppers yet. 

Here is the before pic - don't hold your breath for the after pic. :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning my fellow Texans! Hope everyone had a super Saturday! Our Playday went very well and we had several new kids show up to participate, it was awesome!!! I was very pleased with my mare, now I just need to teach her to lope instead of run everytime I push her up. She found 6th gear on her way back home, halfway through the arena.....

It's gonna be another busy day, now it's time to get ready for church


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Hopefully today is better than yesterday. Went to a Poker run up in Oklahoma. The property we were on, borders the Wichita Mountains Wildlife refuge. Well, Picked up my friend and her 2 horses. Her horse proptly went down in thetrailer, under Lil. She was good, never moved a muscle. Got him up, put him in the back half with her other horse, they graveled well, except her mare kept biting Lil, So, when we unloaded, saw blood trickling down Lil's face.... She had tried to scalp herself. Just along the line of her forelock on the left side is lacerated, and peeled back some. Put it back in place, wrapped her with vet wrap to keep it in place..... Another couple and their 12 yr old was meeting us there, the 12 yr old was going to ride my friends gelding. A vet tech that was there, said Lil was ok to ride. I took the brow band off, and we started out....... The 12 yr old's mother's horse kicked her horse, which promptly got the 12 yr old thrown! First time I've ever seen this horse buck, and I've ridden him numerous times, and have seen him ridden more. She ends up with a black eye, sore, some lost moments. So we stay in camp to watch her for a bit. Ride up and down the road there for about an hour then came home. It would have been a great ride! Beautiful country. Lil got a shot of penicillin and head doctored up. She's doing fine. The 12 yr old is doing well, until she realized she'll have a black eye for camp next week! lol


----------



## clippityclop

AGHHHH! It must be that time of year for accidents. A friend of mine got stitches in her head over the weekend at a ride. I was JUST thinking about saddling up and going out back to the 'piggy woods'. Well now maybe I'll just stay here not take a chance - you know that kind of stuff happens in threes. 

Did anyone get rain this morning? The sky fell on us pretty hard, but not enough. Just enough wetness to make it REALLY humid. The kind that when bugs bump into you while they are flying, they just sort of stick and flail until you peel them off and set them free.


----------



## dbarabians

nuisaince the Witchita Mountains are great. Years ago, way , way, way, back I climbed MT Scott with a group of people.
Remember it was the 80's and we were alll aspirng yuppies. I was the first one up and the first one back down. I cant for the life of me remember why we wanted to climb the **** thing but I now know what rock climbing is like. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Wow Nu, what an eventful day! 

We got rain Thursday. And yesterday. And right now. And were supposed to get some tomorrow. Whew!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

KC glad you had a fun play day yesterday! I'll join the rest of the crowd who had a weird day, though. I get out to my barn and horses have been moved around so my mare is crazy. The situation out there is pretty pitiful and I won't go into the grisly details, but will only say that if you can't afford the feed and care, you shouldn't have horses :-| I found a new place and will be out at the end of the month, hopefully by the end of next week.
So the day only gets weirder as I am going down a narrow two-lane road and a sherif does a u-turn behind me, comes up and puts his lights on, then the siren. So I slow down, thinking he needs to pass me. No, he is after me! Nowhere to pull over so I pull off on the left side of the road where there was some room for both of us to park. Turns out that I was doing 50 mph in a 30 zone. Then he says something about me pulling into someone's yard. I say I'm sorry I've only been pulled over once in my life... He lets me go and tells me to watch the speed limit signs. Ok buddy. Geez I had no idea I was going that fast, was going the same speed as everyone else does on that road.
About that time I realize I don't feel too good, was the beginning of a cold so I'm not getting much work done this weekend 
But hey, we got rain this morning, and that is a very good start to what has got to be a better day!


----------



## outnabout

Nu so sorry to hear about Lil getting hurt. Poor baby, she doesn't deserve that!


----------



## nuisance

Thanks, ONA. Doesn't seem to bother her at all. 

TBJ posted on FB, she cut her finger with her knife, cleaning her bit yesterday, so it was a weekend for accidents for almost everyone.

DBA, love to go to the Wichita Mountains, never have climbed Mt. Scott, but have driven up it in vehicle, and on bike. DH knows how much I hate heights, so always has the bike at the edge of the road just to get me. He'll start laughing, and I'll realize, I have my outside leg "nudging" him over! Guess I think I'm on the horse. But I do it every time!

One of the girls riding, works on Ft. Sill. Said, a couple times a year, they will let you ride on the wildlife refuge, with a guide. She's going to try to find out how we can set up a ride!! 

Oh, yeah, did have a nice rain last night also.


----------



## Kiara

Happy Sunday! At least I think it's Sunday. Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Nu, hope Lil is doing good. Sounds like you had quite the adventure.

CC, we need to get some weeding done too. Looks like my bell peppers are somewhat waking up. 

Still no baby.


----------



## clippityclop

So sorry OUT that you are getting a cold! Glad the officer let you go. I wasn't so lucky - just got done taking an online defensive driving course on Friday. Coming back on the West 610 loop home - was going 72 in a 60 - people were flying by me but I guess it was just my lucky day. :wink:

KC, did you take any pics at the playday? Would love to see some if you have any. 

It's just so darn hot out there since that little rainstorm - whew - the horses are soaked in their rear, flanks, armpits and necks just standing there at the round bale in the shade.

On a completely different note, snow crab is on sale and I couldn't pass it up. We are making steampots tonight!! :clap:


----------



## nuisance

Lil is being so good, I run the hose, slowly between her ears over her cut for about 5 min, she didn't so much mind the hose, but didn't like me pulling the hair that was stuck to the wound off. But it's cleaned up a lot better. Redoctored, so signs of infection. 

Been off all week, DH and I have been doing honey-do's around the place. I really don't want to go back tomorrow!


----------



## AustinChalk

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Okay, so theres this farm, Barn Number 1. They are AMAZING show jumpers/hunters and win basically anything they step into. Theres only 2 riders, and both are grand prix. They are amazing. But anyways! They train horses and ive never ever seen a bad one come out of there. But theres this other barn, Barn Number 2 and they buy up like 30% of the horses they train, then they RUIN them, then they give them out to breeding centers cause they make the horses LAME!!!! GGGRRRRR!!! And there was a BEAUTIFUL gelding i saw at the last 2 shows from barn number 1. That other barn bought them! They have already trashed 2 Barn Number 1 horses so far this season, they are looking to give away a 3rd that they bought as a GRAND PRIX horse and it BARELY jumps around 1.10m now!!! Anyways, One of the horses, during the time i was there won the 1.20m class and the 1.20m classic. Well.... Barn 2 showed the gelding at the last show... And they showed him in LOW CHILD JUMPERS (1.00-1.05m) and he got 22nd, 8th, 18th, and in the classic he got 17th!!! HOW DO THEY MANAGE TO RUIN HORSES SO QUICKLY!!! THEY ARE EVIL AND SHOULD BE SHUT DOWN! 5 of their horses flipped over at the last show, and they drug the "hot" ones so their riders can control them!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!! :evil: and they will just keep buying up good horses and ruining them because all they care about is winning! they dont care about how their horses are! they gallop them on concrete after they ride because "its fun", they dont wrap their horses after they run their legs off and crash through jumps, they gallop all over the fking course, their trainer is a btch, and they have no respect for their horses in ANY way!!!! AAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! Seeing That gelding bite the dust THAT quickly.... HOW DO THEY NOT SEE A PROBLEM IN DOING THIS TO HORSES!!?!?!??!!


TBJ/Addie. I just wanted to thank you on behalf of Barn No 2 for coming to our barn and apologizing to the trainer and our riders for the things that you posted on this website. As you know the welfare of our horses is paramount. We do not "trash" our horses. We do NOT drug them so the riders can ride them. We do NOT let them gallop on concrete. We were all hoping you would remove your post and put a public apology like you had stated you would. . Thank you again and good luck to you. See you at the shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys .. I've created a facebook private group for us that is a little more private so we can share contact info, or further discuss things not on open forum. You and pm me your facebook info and I'll friend and invite you if you'd like.


----------



## texasgal

You can find the group titled:

Texas Horse Friends HF.com group

But you'll have to tell me who you are for me to add you!

deb


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Deb you should come out to Carlos with me and visit the babies. I know you and the kiddo love foals!


----------



## texasgal

We were up that way today TA .. I'd love to. Do they have a trainer?


----------



## clippityclop

Add me!!! You've got my info ...........

Hey TA! Nice to see you are still here! Been busy?


----------



## texasgal

You've been added already cc ...


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> Hey guys .. I've created a facebook private group for us that is a little more private so we can share contact info, or further discuss things not on open forum. You and pm me your facebook info and I'll friend and invite you if you'd like.


Somebody set up a FB page for DBA. Surely he would trust one of us to keep it up for him........:twisted::twisted::twisted:

Just kidding - no really! You should get one DBA - you could advertise your farm!


----------



## palogal

I can't find the group.  
FYI....there's a bad trainer in the North Texas area, if I could find the group I'd post the details in it.


----------



## palogal

Pm'd you


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Well I've been working 60 hour weeks and am in the middle of moving out toward Caldwell to the new Curly horse ranch! 

You really, really need to come with me and see the chickens at the breeders too. Look up Lazy A Ranch on FB and take a look at her Wyandottes! She's reserving some splash Wyandottes for me when I get settled in at the new place!

What kind of trainer are you looking for?


----------



## texasgal

I just need someone to put 30 days on Gunnie.. we're just trail riders, but he's a bit too fresh for us old folks! We let him go over the winter and he's ... well ... too fresh!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ugh. I know the feeling. I was hoping to get someone to put 30 days on Holly, but after searching and searching I've finally just decided to man up and do it myself. We have a round pen and arena at the new place, so I feel better about my safety.

I did come across some good trainers in this area, but they were all SUPER serious show trainers. So...


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ you are a part of this forum. We enjoy you. Do not refrain from posting.
We all understand the passions of a young adult and remember the days that we too saw things with a dramatic flair.
Well I dont know about Texasgal. She might be too old to remember anything without her notes.
I hope the person that posted about her former post sticks around and joins the conversation. 
Oh and by the way I do now have a facebook account and email [email protected]. So there. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dba .. I added you to the Texas Horse Friends HF group on facebook. Anything posted within that group cannot be seen by those not in the group. If it turns out to be too much "traffic" for you ... let me know!

Welcome to facebook! And congrats in the horse. I know a Samtyr son ... if Sam is anything like him .........


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all! I am having internet and connectivity issues with the forum for some reason. 
Tg, I'll get you my info shortly...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

TN is beautiful. Been raining a lot but still getting some sight seeing in. and spending time with some family I rarely get to see 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I love TN ... alot.


----------



## Sharpie

Y'all will have to come visit me in TN then!


----------



## nuisance

TBJ hasn't been posting here, because her computer is down. She's posting on FB, I'm presumming, via her phone. 

DBA, glad you joined us in the 21st century, and got a FB page, and EMAIL! lol


----------



## texasgal

I'm feeling a tad guilty .. I hope this doesn't drastically affect the traffic on our thread here .. I can't always get facebook, but I can always get HF...


----------



## kctop72

Me too tg! Facebook is blocked on my work computer but not HF!!!

Glad you could join us on fb dba
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, good.. at least you and I can chat here until we get home..


----------



## kctop72

Yep! Well it's graduation day and my middle child is at practice so she can walk the stage tonight. I'm so excited for her She is graduating with honors and a member of the National Honor Society!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yay for her... my oldest did too ... it's really an honor..


----------



## palogal

Watch out for North Texas Horse Training. There are posts getting out over FB of horses they had in training that were abused, starved and injured in their care. The pictures are heart wrenching.


----------



## clippityclop

Watch out what you say - LOL LOL LOL - they'll run over here and go thru all the trouble to join the horseforum just so they can post one single post to try to scold you for your opinion on the matter.


----------



## clippityclop

Hey hey HAY!

(cough sneeze wheeze....) :lol::lol:


----------



## nuisance

palogal said:


> Watch out for North Texas Horse Training. There are posts getting out over FB of horses they had in training that were abused, starved and injured in their care. The pictures are heart wrenching.


It's on the Wichita County horse and tack site. Horrible what he did to that horse


----------



## palogal

Its in one of the groups I'm in on FB and I shared it with another. 
There's a special place in hell for someone who hurts an animal.


----------



## Cynical25

I miss my dog & pony 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning fellow Texans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Oh Cyn, I know it's hard. Are you coming back soon?
Schools out but I have teacher training today all day. Tomorrow we're going to see if I can get my truck under my old gooseneck trailer. Then see iif my mare will load in a two horse straightload.. if not i guess I'll sell it. I don't mind sleeping in a tent when horse camping, but I hope she will load because it's a really cool little trailer. 
You all ready for another 99-100 degree day today?


----------



## nuisance

Suppose to be 109 tomorrow! EEEEKKKKK!!!!!

Thank God for indoor jobs, and air conditioning!


----------



## Kiara

Out, I am currently looking for a two horse straight load. Though it needs to be extra tall (have a tall Thoroughbred). Ideally I would like a walk-through and with a tackroom, though tack compartment will be fine too. I know, I'm picky...

Nu, *109*???? Ok, I need to finish school so we can go somewhere colder ASAP!


----------



## texasgal

Good morning Texas peeps...

I woke up to a big ol' chicken snake in my rabbit cage. Ate 7 of my 9 baby bunnies and then couldn't get out of the cage 'cause his belly was too big.

I will warn those that are squeemish about snakes.. I'm going to post pictures in the next couple of messages... He was WICKED.


----------



## Kiara

Was, as is in is no more?


----------



## texasgal

As in no more ...


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Kayella

Omg, TG!! That is terrifying! I've found rats in my rabbit cages but never a snake. Those poor baby bunnies. ): I say stick his hide on a stake as a warning to all other snakes. They're no match for the Chupacabra!


----------



## kctop72

Wow tg, that was a big ol snake. And now he's the best kind......DEAD!!!!!! 
Oh and sorry about your bunnies, poor babies...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Mamma rabbit was ATTACKING him .. they were going at it .. it was wild..

I need to build a couple snake proof cages for my mammas when they have babies.. 

Makes me sick.. ugh.


----------



## nuisance

Start calling you Machete! LOL Sorry about your babies, but glad you got him before he did anymore damage!


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, I'm kinda between sick that I lost the bunnies and excited that I got the snake ...


----------



## nuisance

Kiara said:


> Out, I am currently looking for a two horse straight load. Though it needs to be extra tall (have a tall Thoroughbred). Ideally I would like a walk-through and with a tackroom, though tack compartment will be fine too. I know, I'm picky...
> 
> Nu, *109*???? Ok, I need to finish school so we can go somewhere colder ASAP!


 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/270073539725639/

way down the thread, about May 26th area. nice big 2 horse, straight load trailer. Blue and silver, Doesn't have price.


----------



## dbarabians

I can assure each of you that I would never take a picture of a live snake. MY first reaction would be to kill the **** thing then dismember it . 
How did you get the thing out of the cage.,.. alive? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ you really wanna know?? I have a picture.. but my bare hand is involved....


----------



## nuisance

LOL! DH wouldn't touch a snake bare handed for nuttin! even decapitated, he won't! I have to save him from the snakes... but he saves me from spiders, so we have a good trade-off


----------



## clippityclop

TG sorry about your bunnies - it is hard work breeding and rearing the smaller animals then losing them to some stupid form of hungry wildlife.


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, well, and we moved into "Predator City" .. I've dealt with Coyote, Fox, Raccoon, 'possum, snake, hawk, owl, dogs ......

I even had a big ol' wolf spider try to take a chick one time .. and the poor thing was crippled til the day it died where the spider bit her leg ....

crazy stuff!


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. we had a house explode in Dobbin today. Apparently a propane tank? Anyway, it was family of the local store. Two females and an infant in critical condition ...


----------



## kctop72

What a shame. Prayers for the family......


----------



## Kayella

Wow TG, I hope they pull through alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

WOW! That's horrible! Prayers with them!


----------



## texasgal

Small small community .. so the first responders all knew the family .. they said it was horrible..


----------



## nuisance

Knowing the people would be bad, but the babies would make it that much worse! 
Takes a special person to do EMT work, Hospice work, Pediatrics, Oncology, etc! I'd be bawling all day long!


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, well, they lifeflighted the women to Houston .. the baby went to Galveston .. so now the family is split between the two hospitals... what a mess.

Sounds like there was a leak in the line .. gas in the house .. they turned on the stove .. boom. The propane tank had been filled yesterday .. and was empty .. so all the propane was in the house.. ouch.


----------



## clippityclop

Crap that's really bad. :-(


----------



## clippityclop

Well today I shaved my Aussie. I don't know if he feels cooler or not, but I guarantee there will be less dirt in my house.

Then I ordered this: Power Plucker to help me with my adventures next weekend. There is such a need for it out this way - people to process chickens - but I guess the amount of work involved (even if you had your own fancy drum style plucker) still doesn't make it worth getting paid only $3 a chicken. So that's probably why I can't find anyone and probably why the meat shops here quit processing them, too.

Oh well - this should be interesting!


----------



## Kiara

TG, that is horrible! And them being in different hospitals makes it worse. Can't they all be sent to the same one? Or is one a children's hospital?

CC, do you have pics of your Aussie shaved? We have thought about it with ours, but have been told their coat doesn't grow back right from multiple people. Just wondering if that's true or not.

Out, thank you for the link. I'll look into it.


----------



## texasgal

I used to show Aussies .... shave them!


----------



## Kiara

I trust you, TG. Will be hard to let go of the fluff though. 

Why did you sop showing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## texasgal

Oh, marriage, stepkids, etc. I spent a LOT of time training and going etc.. Was the computer person at the shows.. it was time consuming. We were an agility ckub, but also Aussie, so we had conformation shows also.. it was a fun time. Went to Nationals in 2000 ... great stuff!


----------



## clippityclop

This one's hair grows back JUST fine - I'll only have to shave him once - he will be back to full and fluffy by September.

Here he is - sorry so blurry - my camera lens was fogging up as soon as I took it outside.


----------



## AustinChalk

😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal thanks for the pics of Samtry on my "other" thread. Feel free to post any pictures you find of my new acquisition. 
I am not feeling the facebook thing yall. Too many conversations and not all are easy to follow. Half the **** comments are hidden. Too much work for me. I will continue to show up to support it but ........
I also dont want to ruin the camraderie we have here and the ability to show all the other forum members that we Texans have the best longest running thread on this forum. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I can take you off the group on facebook if you want. There is also a way for you to "hide" the feed so you can come in if you want, but it won't flood your wall with stuff. I was afraid it would be roo much .... one more thing you and DH can have in common!


----------



## texasgal

AustinChalk said:


> 😃
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


? Welcome..


----------



## dbarabians

I like being a member but remember I just now arrived in the 21st century. Give me time.
Besides if I want that Facebook page of mine to help promote my horses then I gotta get used to it. I will have 3 stallions next year!!!! Just dont expect miracles. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Three? Stallions? I think you're doing it wrong. lol


----------



## Cynical25

Three stallions, how exiting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all. Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!!!!!!!

It is Wednesday......right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It IS wednesday .. and the good news is:

My two bunnies that were spared as snake-bait are doing just fine.. fat as little pigs and there is peace in the bunny barn again ...

No more midnight terror for the rabbits.. yay!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, yep, Wednesday, Hump day.... Where's that damned camel?

(DBA.... there is a commercial with a camel walking around the office, all happy, asking everyone what day it was, finally someone says Hump day, and the camel is ecstatic.)


----------



## kctop72

Yeah!!!! All my days have been runningtogether so its been hard to keep them straight. Hopefully it will be easoer feom here, at least for a little while!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance




----------



## kctop72

^^^^^ Love it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## nuisance

Oh, and DH was WRONG! It's only suppose to be 100 today, not 109! Thank God! 

Have a trail ride at Lake Texoma this weekend. Highs there only 94, so should be tolerable. Can't wait to get away!


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance once i get these 2 new stallions settled I want to go trail riding. I have a brother that lives in Pottsboro so Lake Texoma would be great.
Maybe in the Fall the group can plan a weekend trail ride. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ I'm in .. (I'll send you Gunnie about 30 days prior ... Bwa ha ha ha ha)


----------



## dbarabians

No Problem Texasgal. Gunner is welcome here any time. Better yet you haul him and I will bring one we can switch horses. See if the sucker can buck me off. If he does at least everyone else will get to see a free rodeo.
Shalom


----------



## nuisance

We'll be at "Platter Flatts" Equestrian camping site there. I've not been there, but the girls that ride there fairly often say it's great. I'm looking forward to it. I've got Lil where she's going in the stock trailer pretty well. Hopefully she doesn't throw too much of a fit going into the 3 horse slant.. the tack room is in the back, so the door going in, for the horses, isn't as wide, but wider than the one side of my 2 horse.... we'll see!


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> No Problem Texasgal. Gunner is welcome here any time. Better yet you haul him and I will bring one we can switch horses. See if the sucker can buck me off. If he does at least everyone else will get to see a free rodeo.
> Shalom


I'm going to get on him again this week. It's hot.. I'm lunging the crap out of him .. making him think .. and I've retrained my brain to think circles, circles, circles .. he can't buck very well when he's got his head cranked around to my knee... lol.

Poor baby .. he's just overfed and underworked... not his fault.


----------



## texasgal

.... OH, and I bought a new purple navajo blanket... so we would be stylin'


----------



## dbarabians

IMO he ought to buck harder with a purple blanket. He is a good looking horse he needs no colourful enhancements .
You women with all these new loud colours. I just grab the blanket on the top of the pile and buy it. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> IMO he ought to buck harder with a purple blanket. He is a good looking horse he needs no colourful enhancements .
> You women with all these* new loud* colours. I just grab the blanket on the top of the pile and buy it. Shalom


NEW?? LOUD?? I think purple has been around a looooooooooooooong time .. biblical days even!

and as far as loud ... 

The navajo blanket isn't loud, but when you add the purple halter, lead rope, bridle, breast collar, brushes, hoof pics, buckets, whip, well ... I guess you get the point! lol.

Steve doesn't like it on Gunnie .. but exactly WHO is riding the dang horse anyway ... when he learns how to PUT A SADDLE ON .. he can choose the color of the pad HE puts underneath it .. lol


----------



## kctop72

It's just another way to show off our ponies with pretty colors
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

The cool thing about your horse TG, is that you get to keep changing your mind! He will look good in every color and even more so when he grays out. A woman's dream horse. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ 'cept he isn't mine ... lol. 

Wait 'til I start posting pics of homely Badger ... he's such a love.

And of course, everyone knows that Charm is "the prettiest horse in the world" .. just is.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - most couples I know that have horses usually find that only one person is technically 'in charge' of everything horse no matter whose name is on the papers or how much cash was dished out and it is usually the one who wears the PANTies in the family.


----------



## kctop72

^^^^^Sooooo true cc)))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I think Henny looks good in any color, except brown. But seriously, who CAN pull off brown? At least purple is a pretty subtle color. Henny's colors are lime green and electric blue! :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My saddle blanket is...wait for it.... TIE DYE! lol 

I'm sure ya'll saw it on the before/after pics I posted of Lil


----------



## texasgal

I threatened to do Hot Pink on Badger... lol


----------



## Kayella

Lol Nu, I have a pink/yellow/orange plaid saddle pad. It is LOUD an reminds me of something my grandpa would wear. :lol:

TG, I think Gunnie would look awesome in hot pink :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I.WOULD.BE.DIVORCED ... But badger is solid brown/black (depending on the time of year) .. he would look hot in PINK..


----------



## Cynical25

Ha, I'm in the "conservative colors" camp. Fiance convinced me to replace my ancient navy halter with bright purple and the new purple one is still in a bag in the back of my car a month later...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Well, before I got my first horse, my in-laws got me a whole bunch of bright pink horse supplies (I was hoping to get a black horse). I'm not a big pink person, so I don't know if it was to tease me partially or just because they thought it would look good on a black horse. Probably both. Either way, I ended up with a chestnut gelding :shock::lol: So the pink was stored away. Now I have my seal brown mare though, so I can pull it back out. :wink:


----------



## Kayella

Come to the dark - Errr, BRIGHT side, Cyn!! I have lime green duct tape and I know how to use it!! :twisted:


----------



## HorseMom1025

Acey is a red dun and my 10 year old dresses her up in turquoise! It looks stunning. . If turquoise is not available, then we look for purple. We're all about color coordination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

I used to hate pink, but after I got my first mare she HAS to have everything pink! Especially since everyone calls her a colt without her pink gear.


----------



## nuisance

Growing up, I was such a tom boy, I refused to wear pink! Mom would buy me pink, and it would sit in my closet until she would force me to wear it! Now I wear it all the time, Especially if it's hot pink! lol


----------



## Cynical25

What material is your cinch? My 30" mohair is too big, so my 34' felt definitely won't work, but neoprene seems to be the big thing now...

Oh Vair Oh, how is the fly sheet working? My BO texted that Cash is pretty miserable


----------



## oh vair oh

Cyn- we went through a cheap sheet pretty fast. But then we got the "Weatherbeeta Airflow Detach-A-Neck Combo" fly sheet with the belly band and it's been better. Spending a little more money was worth it. It can get too hot for midday sun though. We're switching to night turn-out, so Lily is wearing it in the morning, evening, and night and I take it off and put her inside during the day. She has terrible sensitive skin though. If she doesn't wear it when the horseflies/mosquitoes come out she just gets welts all over her.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

HEY GUYS! Still plugging away up here, we should be down next week! Sorry I haven't posted, we have just been so busy I haven't even been on the site. I miss everyone! I need to get on the FB page, that's easier since it's right on my phone. 

Can't wait till the meet guys!


----------



## clippityclop

My hubby is very much old school. When and if he ever gets a chance to ride, he absolutely will NOT get on if his horse looks girly in any way. My big gray foxtrotter Jim is the horse he rides and Jim wears a saddle seat type bridle - dark oil (very conservative) with black vinyl browband and noseband (very pretty) and an english curb bit (kind of like an argentine). He looks very elite and stands out in a crowd and the bridle looks great with a western saddle and my Reinsman southwest pad (a melody of tans and browns).

NOPE.

Gotta dig out a plain ol' western bridle, put his bit on it and find a pair of split reins. I think if the pad had any other color besides brown, he probably wouldn't use it either.


----------



## texasgal

Happy happy Thursday Texas Peeps!


----------



## texasgal

I will be in Longview tomorrow and saturday for a rabbit show... Anyone up that way that wants to swing by and say hi ??


----------



## outnabout

Spent yesterday afternoon at the Dallas Aquarium!


----------



## nuisance

I love to go to the Aquarium, just never get to do it much.


----------



## kctop72

I have not been ti the aquarium but my kids have! 
Hope everyone is having a great day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

One of the ladies in the house explosion passed away today after they turned off life support..

RIP Jennifer


----------



## Kayella

Oh I am so sorry to hear that, TG. ): How's the other girl and the baby doing?


----------



## texasgal

Sounds like Lena and Wyatt are going to pull through ... all prayers accepted.


----------



## nuisance

That's so sad! Prayers still with them all, and the families!


----------



## dbarabians

Things like this make us appreciate the beauty of life and we need to remember that there is good in this world.
it is not for us mortals to question the grand scheme of things laid before us. Just to endure. learn from these things and somehow find peace in order to go forward. That is all we can do.
Are they taking donations if so can someone please send the internet idiot a link? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

They are .. I think the link is on facebook .. so I'll tag you in it .. hehe.. then you can figure that out...


----------



## dbarabians

Tag? I havent played tag in 45 years. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha!

Leaving our hotel in Knoxville, heading to visit a friend in Bowling Green, Kentucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Happy Friday!! Thank goodness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Amen kay.... And a happy friday it will be!!!!!! Work, dinner, horses then jam night at church!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You're right near me cyn! I'm just outside of Knoxville 

Guys, I am beyond massively stressed about this move. Mostly the drive...I haven't pulled a horse trailer before, and I'm breaking the ice by driving one over 1,000 miles!! I'm so worried something is going to happen it's literally making me sick. I don't wanna be stranded in Texarkana...waaahhhhhh!!!! :'( 
We've decided for the safety of the horses and the summer heat we will drive at night. We plan on pulling out of here around 5 in the evening, which should put us at the new place around 9-10 am. We will sleep the day before, plus I have made this trip down and back round trip already (that was torture! Literally drove down, was there for an hour and turned around and drove back) so I'm not worried about pulling an all nighter. I'M JUST WORRIED IN GENERAL!! GAHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Anyways hope you are all doing well, thanks for listening to me whine and fret.


----------



## outnabout

Don't feel bad DBA I don't fully understand the tagging concept either!
Trying to adjust to tbe heat. Had a great ride on my mare tbis morning, out in one of the pastures since they were wetting then raking rhe arena. Now waiting on a friend to finish bailing so we can lift my big trailer with the tractor so I can raise it up about 6 inches higher on the jack so I can get it on my truck. I'm not quite ready to part with it yet, but if someone took it off my hands tomorrow I wouldn't shed any tears :?


----------



## Kayella

I feel you on the trailering nervousness, Ems. I get nervous any time I haul Henny, and he's been hauled around 2 dozen times since October! He's a pro at it now and has really started to calm down. At first, he would PACE circles WHILE we were moving down the highway!! Now he's a lot more calm and will stand and munch on hay most of the time. I've only had an accident once where the trailer popped off the hitch while was totally my fault. It happened just as we were about to leave the barn. I swear, it was like engraved into us. I had his lead rope already, got him and he jumped out the teetering trailer, tied him to the fence, got the trailer back on, and he loaded up again no problem. The whole thing took 5 minutes and Henny was a SAINT the entire time. I was shaking afterwards, but I didn't even give anything a thought while I was getting him out of there. Have I mentioned lately how much I love my baby? :wink:


----------



## outnabout

EMS sending some positive energy your way. I'm sure you'll feel a lot better once you guys get on your way.


----------



## dbarabians

I wouldnt worry about be stranded in Texarkana It those moutains that you come down that would worry me.
Just take it slow and easy you will make it and you will be fine.
By the time you get here you will be a seasoned hauler and everyone will want you to hual their horses. Need my address for your first pick up and delivery?
Relax EMS people have been moving livestock from Tennesse to Texas. Sam Houston, and Davy Crockett are just the most famous ones. RELAX!!!! Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes Kay good thing you were still at the barn and not out on the road!

Thanks for the positive vibes, out 

dba, thanks for the encouragement. I know I'm being a bit of a spaz...I'm just worried so much because I will have precious cargo. Not just in the trailer but my girls in my vehicle! Oh, and I would be happy to haul some horses for you


----------



## Cynical25

You've got this, EMS!

On the road, heading home. Feel like I've been gone forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good Saturday morning y'all! Hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend!

Ems, hope all is going well with your haul home to Texas! You'll be wondering what you were so worried by the time you get here

Cyn, hope y'all have a good trip home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

It's pretty quiet here lately.. everyone must be really busy.
Had a ponying lesson this morning with my colt with our BM/trainer. Both he and my mare did really good. Going to add ponying practice to our riding agenda, first in the arena for about a week, then will take it out to one of the big pastures. The new place where we are moving in a couple of weeks has 20-30 acres of wooded area with some trails and I am really looking forward to ponying him out there, since he will be my trail mount eventually. We will start him next summer at 3 1/2 . 

And hey, only 2 more weeks till our meeting in Ft. Worth!


----------



## clippityclop

We aren't doing anything as exciting as moving or going to horse shows but we are cooking some really tasty chili cheese dogs and spending the afternoon by the pool later on. Not such a bad way to end a Saturday . 

Tomorrow is going to be a mother plucker (HAHA). I hope this power plucker thing holds up - I DO NOT want to do this by hand. I will just go at it until I get tired and if there are some left over, well they get to live another week until I can get to them next weekend.

I asked friends around the neighborhood to see if anyone wanted to show up to help eviscerate but no one volunteered - hee hee! There is always somebody who wants to help when we are banding or vaccinating or deworming goats but, no takers on chicken processing. 

Weenies.


----------



## Kayella

It's a lazy Saturday for me! I just gave Heenie Weenie a bath so now I'm watching the pigs, I mean ponies, graze. Henny really enjoyed his cool down bath and did even better in the cross ties this time! He's almost outgrown his weanling halter. My baby us growing up ):
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

We had a great playday again today! It started out very hot the cooled down when the storm went by. That cool breeze with no rain on our playday was fabulous!!!! My mare did awesome, I was a very proud horsey mom! We beat dh in 2 events because his mare was acting like a loon!!!!!!!! My son took pictures for me this time so I will upload some to my facebook and post a link.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Second explosion victim died. RIP Lena .....


----------



## Eventer201496

I'm in bee county near Corpus Christi , one thoroughbred, and a lab. I love my horse Jax and Texas!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Eventer 

Cash had a very energetic workout followed by his second bath ever. I swear he grew in the 10 days since I'd seen him. I finally received his registration papers, to, and it's quite satisfying to see my name on them, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy fathers day to all you dads! Hope y'all have had a great day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok, a snaks in the hay room is soooooooo not cool!!!!! And no, I did mot get pictures, I left the door opdn, hay bale and wheel barrow right where they werr. As far as I'm concerned ot can have then tonight....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well I was really naive to think I was going to wake up Sunday morning, grab a little breakfast and then get out there and get all the chickens done by noon. HAHAHAAAAAAA what a laugh!

We set up our 'processing station' the night before and then I didn't get started until almost 10 a.m. So the steps were to catch the chicken and kill the chicken and let them bleed out - that took about 5 minutes. Then scald and pluck them - another 5-6 minutes...but the part that took so long was cleaning them. They were smaller birds, so my hand BARELY fit in there to clean them out. I started out using vinyl gloves but ended up just tossing them and getting in there so I could use my fingernails to help.

too much info? LOL! I think it ended up being like 20 minutes a bird and I did 15 all by myself. There is nothing like the smell of an open body cavity on a hot summer day.

But now I have chicken in my freezer to last me a really long time. The power plucker drill attachment was nice, but I think it would work better on birds with a larger surface area - maybe cornish or cornishX? These little leghorns (probably dressed out to 3lbs) could only benefit from the plucker on the chest and back and I had to pluck wings, tail, armpits, legs, etc. 

There are white feathers everywhere - I don't know if I will ever get them all picked up.


----------



## Cynical25

Snakes, chicken plucking - neither sounds like fun!

Back at the office today. Ready for another vacation, lol.

My son is 8 years old today. Amazing.


----------



## kctop72

Nope, the snake was not fun at all and the chicken thing is just eewwww......Wish him a happy birthday for us cyn!!!

If you get a chance, can you send me that shirt design?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I have a migraine and my back hurts so much I can barely walk. Boooo Mondays =.=


----------



## dbarabians

Hey everyone 12 days till we meet a few of you. Anyone coming from out of town and need a recommendation for a hotel let me know.
I would gladly allow a few at my house here in Collin county but the former tenants were taken advantage of by the neighbor , he took their down payment even though he knew he was in foreclosure.
So I at the age of 53 have roommates . 
At least for the next couple of months.
We also need to set a time of arrival for all and maybe a place to meet up and get the thing rolling.
I will bring the Tshirts and kctop and I will probably be wearing them.
I might wear my yarmulke so the group can be seen from a distance for all the stragglers. That will be a sat. and everyone will wonder why if I am that religious and wear the thing am I not at worship?
I am for meeting at the Old South Pancacke house first then going to Will Rogers.
Also if we stick around and eat at a local resturant remember it will be Sat night and we might need to make resvervations if we have a large group. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

We're excited to be coming up .. I'll let ya'll pick the time and place and we'll just try to be there .. otherwise, we'll find you!

dba .. is your yarmulke neon orange or something.. ?? how would that make us seen from a distance otherwise?? *snort*

So, DH is feeling a little out of sorts that I've made plans for TWO days .. so we might have to compromise a bit. Meeting up with ya'll is a must .. seeing dba's horses on Sunday is also a must.

So I told DH that we would meet up, visit, and spend some time at the horse show (which will bore him to death) and then slip away that evening for some "us time" and do something he wants to do. Then church on Sunday .. and hooking up with dba and whoever on Sunday after church. We might even get out in time to show up at kctops church or something .

But we'll iron all that out as we go ..

Really looking forward to meet y'all ...

tg/deb


----------



## kctop72

Meeting for brunch at the pancake house around 11 sounds good to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

I found out last week that our town will be having our Celebration of Freedom on June 29th. Since Kitten and I ride in the parade every year, I won't be able to join the meet up this time. 

I will try to attend the next one for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

its OK horsemom, There will be plenty of Tshirts and we can meet up at another time. I will have one for you so perhaps we can meet locally at a horseshow or something. 
Texasgal I did just realize that at the shows there will be plenty of people wearing hats. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Spent the weekend at Platter Flatts, at Lake Texoma. Here is link to pics, if you care to see (for those who haven't looked from FB already) https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151633405311743.1073741832.633321742&type=1&l=bd3821b5f3

Had a great time. Friday was so sticky humid, we seriously thought about not staying all weekend. But, Saturday was great. Warm but not humid. Rode 6 hrs, then played in the water. My friends horses would go all the way out and swim. I got Lil in to about mid chest. I got on her from the water, bareback...... She doesn't do bareback. Good think it was in water, reared straight up~! now I know... don't have to worry about that on dry land! lol

One camp had their momma horse with 2 month old baby following along. That baby LOVED playing in the water! Would go out and swim, just followed her 2 legged momma, everywhere. 4 legged momma wanted no part of the water! 

I'll definitely go back, but after it's cooler!


----------



## dbarabians

I want to go now especially in the fall but there are no cabins in those pictures. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Hope the migraine is easing, Kay 
We'll miss you HorseMom, but sounds like fun!
Looks lovely, Nu!


----------



## Kiara

TG, that's horrible! Was one of the deceased the babies mother?

On a more uplifting note: I found a trailer I REALLY like. It's up in Dallas. We're in contact with the seller. She says there are other interested parties ( boo!) but hopefully we can get it. Finger's are crossed! This would be my first trailer.


----------



## nuisance

DBA, there is a place with cabins, but not at the area you can put your horses. Platter Flats is the name of the equestrian camping areas, they have a couple different places with panels put up to make 4 stalls. I saw 4 of them. But, like this weekend... the place was packed, so have to get there first to get the stalls. But,... the stalls were filthy, no one cleaned up after themselves. 6" deep in muddy poop and urine. I just as soon tie out. Or alot of people had the hot wire tape they used. Maybe you can rent a big RV for the weekend, or borrow one. Some are better than cabins or hotels! lol They have showers there in the park also (and toilets).


----------



## texasgal

Thanks Kiara .. it was the Grandmother and Great Aunt. The two ladies were sisters ..

No word on the baby ..


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> dba .. is your yarmulke neon orange or something.. ?? how would that make us seen from a distance otherwise?? *snort*
> 
> 
> 
> tg/deb


I bet Nu has a tie dye shirt we can make one out of.....can't miss that!


----------



## Kiara

TG, that is so sad. RIP. Hope the baby pulls through.


----------



## Kiara

The mental image of DB in a tie dye yarmulke... :lol: At least we would spot him easily. I don't think that will go over well though.


----------



## nuisance

I can come early. have some worn out tie dyes, we can cut out what we need, spray glue some glue on there, put you a new color on it! you'd be stylin'! Start a new trend!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## nuisance

Now THAT's what I'm talking about! You have time to order one!


----------



## Cynical25

Ha, those are wild! One of our interns has the University of Texas logo embroidered on his yarmulke, and my boss attended a wedding this weekend where the couple gave out wedding-theme-colored yarmulkes to all the gentlemen guests.


----------



## outnabout

Haha yes let's order one of those! 
Cyn glad you made it back ok.
CC If I were your neighbor I would help you with those chickens but I would let you pull the guts out 
I'm in summer mode now, working a lot of the evening and night shift for my part time job that becomes full time in the summer. 
It's always a nice change of pace.


----------



## mtndrmr

EMS - sorry I missed the date when you leave... If you DO get stranded in TXK, I live only 45 miles directly west and can help you out if you need it. Will PM my fon# if you would like it.


----------



## dbarabians

What are yall laughing at I would wear one of those neon tie died kippahs.
I have one like a baseball and one like a Matzo bread.
We jews have a sense of homour.
mtndrmr I hope your not to shy and can meet and greet with the rest of us. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

My receptionist's husband is Jewish. He has a white one he is going to let me have..... It will be tie dyed for DBA. Any specific colors you like?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow texas friends! ! Hope everyone is doing well today

Are y'all enjoying the rain and humidity? ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! 

I'm definitely not complaining since we always need it, but does this feel like an unusually rainy May/June to anyone else?


----------



## mtndrmr

dbarabians said:


> What are yall laughing at I would wear one of those neon tie died kippahs.
> I have one like a baseball and one like a Matzo bread.
> We jews have a sense of homour.
> mtndrmr I hope your not to shy and can meet and greet with the rest of us. Shalom


Am working on the trip. Would it be too much (or un-funny/outrageous/insensitive) to have a yarmulke with a propeller on top like the old Beanie Copters... Yeh, I'm THAT old.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical , I do not mind the rain. No true Texan does. it is the humidity that I am having a problem with. I am starting to think I am in Houston.
Nuisance any color is good for me. LOL
Kctop I am going to call you today. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I am loving the rain but just like dba, I can do without the humidity! 

Look forward to hearing from you dba.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I.WANT.RAIN...

Humidity without rain is like cold without snow.... sux.


----------



## Kayella

Y'all are some sissies! :wink: I deal with the humidity eeeeevery day. Suck it up! It's good for your skin, anyways. 



Just kidding. I hate the humidity. It's suffocating.


----------



## texasgal

I love taking care of my animals in the morning. I love it so much that I was late for work today.. Just took my time and enjoyed the sights and sounds .. 

I love the chickens growling at me because I'm too slow walking up the hill. Then how they have to re-establish the pecking order after I let them out. They chase and pick until they have all THAT figured out .. again.

I love how the bunnies are energetic in the morning .. having recovered from a scorching day before .. they hop and play and get excited as they watch me prepare to feed and water them (and pull the now-thawed containers of water that I freeze every day to put in the cages in the afternoon.)

I love Gunnie's nicker and then the sounds of him slinging his bucket and eventually chewing on his hay.

I love the sight of 4 happy litte goldfish in his water trough ..

I love my dog, Hank, who is a TOTAL PITA in the house, but is the best little farm dog. He runs and plays and follows me around as I tend the animals. He stand in the midst of .. and eats chicken food with .. the chickens..

The birds chirping, dogs barking in the distance, cattle lowing in the distance, nice quiet breeze, sun peaking through the trees .....

**SMACK** oh, yeah .. I'm at work, and probably need to get busy ....

(..wish I was at home with my critters ..)


----------



## Cynical25

I want to come to your house, TG!


----------



## texasgal

Come on, Cyn. I'll give you the afternoon shift. It goes like this.

Dogs are barking and howling and jumping, demanding to be fed and pottied. It's so hot that I'm peeling clothes off before I can even get in the door good. Tank top on, dogs out and pottied, grab the frozen water bottles out of the freezer ... up the hill in the blazing heat.

Rabbits are panting and hot .. I throw them each a frozen bottle, refresh their water, and apologize for the heat.

now I'm panting and hot. The horse is sweaty, swatting flies, pizzed. I don't feed him because it's just too hot .. and he's not happy.

Chickens are hiding under the trailer .. panting.

Hank has found something gross and smelly to either eat or roll in ....

Back in the house to hibernate until dusk ...

lol


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha!


----------



## outnabout

Happiness is a freshly raked arena first thing in the morning! I actually had it to myself for a little while this morning before the guys started bringing the studs out to work. Then we went out to the back pasture to practice ponying my colt. I have tomorrow off so I hope I can find someone to go out to Benbrook with


----------



## kctop72

Sounds awesome TG!!! I love feeding my babies of a morning. They talk to me when I come into the barn with their little nickers Sometimes being at the barn by yourself is the best thing ever!!!! 
Sunday night I was not so lucky. Gave DH the night off cause of Father's day, man was I regretting that decision. 2 of our borders got into a heated discussion over kids and a chicken coop that led to even more venting about each other. The one that put the chicken coop up woke the BO from his nap to complain and he was NOT a happy camper:/ It was just ridiculous and then got blown out of proportion. She called her friend (who also boards there) and told her we all hated her (the friend) and her horse so I get a phone call and so does the BO......The lady with the chickens is obnoxious but her friend is as nice as she can be. Needless to say the BO came to talk to me so I didnot leave the barn until 11:00:/ There's so much more to this but I'm supposed to be working and I get frustrate all over again over people that just can't seem to get a grip on themselves!

Happy Tuesday!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop sounds like you could have used a friend with a strong mental health background to help difuse the situation. Next time give me a call. I was at the Dallas VA on the Crisis Line. That kind of situation is right up my alley.
Maybe it was better that your husband was resting. My services are free to friends. LOL. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba. I still might take you up on that. The one lady is driving everyone crazy, including the BO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

What a pain, KC 

OutnAbout - I'm so envious of that covered arena!


----------



## outnabout

Cyn, I've enjoyed the covered arena but the property is up for sale and I'm moving in two weeks. The new place has a nice flat sandy arena that is maintained really well. I've been very spoiled!


----------



## outnabout

kctop72 said:


> Thanks dba. I still might take you up on that. The one lady is driving everyone crazy, including the BO!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, not to make light of your situation KC but doesn't every barn have one crazy lady?


----------



## kctop72

You're probably right ona but I guess that's how I'm spoiled to this barn. Haven't had any issues until she came in......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I didnt call you . I thought you might be at the Holts seminar tonight. It was very informative. I might need your husband to repair the walk in shed. Sam is very determined to join the mares and I need to strengthen the frame. I know you both work so when will be good time to call? I dont want to disrupt your work day. 
Just one word about the "problem" boarder. Some people will find any reason to make a scene. The problem is not about any thing they have issues with. It is about their lack of self esteem and need for attention. Think breeding thread here.
There are ways to let this person know in no certain terms that the barn was peaceful before they arrived and needs to return to the same peaceful tranquil enviroment. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I thought about going but ended up at our ladies bible study at church. As for the "problem" boarder, thanks for the advice. I don't see her very often but we have to deal with the complaints. And oof course she is never wrong and her horses are never an issue therefore all the others are teaching hers bad habits!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop everyone is a very nice person. Who by the way a little black foal is missing being scratched by.
Do not allow this woman to take advantage of your kindness. If my instincts are correct she already knows you dont like conflict.
Maybe its time for a sit down discussion with all the members to air out problems. Oh and with an outside observer to moderate the discussion. Free of charge of course. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

And I miss that little magic boy too! How is he doing????

Hopefully there will be a barn meeting soon. It's really not me she's taking advantage of, it's the BO and he's getting to his wits end with her. The BO is an awesome man who knows very little about horses so leaves it up to dh and I. She doesn't come to us but goes to him but not anymore. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

magic is doing fine. he is shedding his foal coat and the white stockings and black coat are very stunning. His head is becoming more arab. I need to halter break him and his evil sisters. They like to keep their distance but know that I bring food and will come close and sniff. Especially Krystals filly. She is very curious.
Texasgals filly, Lone Star Dancer , is too anti social IMO. I am going to start feeding her and her mother in an enclosed area and start petting her willingly or not. In two months they get their shots and the vet dont play wild horse. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Awwww, my little boy is growing up! Can't wait to see him again. In my ramblings of my previous post I forgot to tell you, we are normally off work by 4:30, but you can call anytime and if we don't answer, we'll call ya back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I adore the name Lone Star Dancer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I still like Kemah By Starlight .. for the other girl..


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Wednesday! I WAS going to get up and do a little riding this morning or lunging or something horse related BUT

I just spent an entire hour cleaning out my email folders. I need a personal assistant just for electronic stuff. I have four email addresses - how did that happen? I have one I use just for shopping and online purchases that I've had for years, another that I use just for work for professional use (when I was working), a yahoo email to keep up with my social life, and a yet another just to use so hubby and I can video chat from time to time since he tends to work 12 hour days everyday.

And now there is this forum, and facebook and a couple of other forums that I belong to that I mostly use for advice or tips on whatever project (chicken/gardening) I'm working on at the time.

It has become a process to sit down and check everything every morning and then again in the evening. I need to cut all this down to half. Being on this crazy computer sucks the time right out of the day! 

No wonder I never have any time to ride. :wink: And look at me - I'm still here .............


----------



## Kayella

Good morning! Happy Hump Day!! 

If y'all would be so kind to vote for my picture in the Horse Picture Contest :wink: It's this pic. Thanks, guys!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

cc ... don't you DARE cut us!


----------



## Cynical25

Such a cute pic, Kay! I entered one of Cash in the setting sunlight


----------



## clippityclop

NEVER ever sister.............



On FB, I want to go find so many people that I haven't heard from in years but really?? Do I want to make it worse? LOL!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Woohoooooo.......hump day! The work week is almost over! I know it's hot and it's just gonna get worse but there are so many things I want/need to get done this weekend at home and at the barn. I love working with my ponies even in the heat
Dba, I've got some little halters if you need one for magic.....I could even bring it by someday soooooon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

so, I locked myself out of the house today .. my keys AND my phone inside... lol.

I McGuyvered my way in .. way too easily actually .. with only a cut thumb to show for it! lol.

Started moving my rabbits yesterday ... they HAVE to be in a cooler area of the yard. So cage by cage we go ....


----------



## nuisance

Most/all/some of ya'll may have seen it on FB, but I put halter on Kit yesterday, I've put it on her several times, but haven't put any pressure to lead or anything. BUt yesterday, started that process. She didn't like it at first, but gradually accepted it. finally figured out when she pulled backwards, and I didn't yield, to stop. Turn with gentle pressure. Finally I got her to follow mom some, then I gradually moved her out where she would walk out with me, not following mom. I've got her a little creep feeder set up. She's eating mom's food, so I figured it's time. she found it real quick. Glutton, like her momma, 2 & 4 legged! lol


----------



## Kayella

Can I just say I still love the fact that you named her Kit? :lol: You are sooo gonna love raising that baby. I've loved working with Henny. I honestly much prefer teaching them something new than reteaching them something. It's like working with a feral horse but they're cuter and aren't terrified of humans!


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance instead of wasting your time trail riding and doing all those other things you should come down here and help me teach this wanna be racehorses, or bucking broncos, they could go either way I suspect, to lead!!!!!
These 3 foals do nothing but run and play then sleep.
Kemah by Starlight is Ok with me. I have no other names planned.
kctop I just have those old fashioned manners drilled into my head that one should never call before 9 in the morning, during the dinner hour, or after 9 at night. Coupled with the work ethic about not taking personal calls at work that leaves me a only a few hours a day.
HTH did people communuicate just 10-15 years ago? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Don't worry DBA, I'm the same way when it comes to calling people. I never call them early, late or during work hours unless it's an emergency! So what are you going to call little Lone Star Dancer? You call her momma Dancer, right?


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I call her the bay filly. I will retain the two fillies for a couple of years to see if I want them to replace their dams. So I guess I need to call them something besides what colour they are. Magic though needs to find a home with a very nice horseloving person that will smother him with attention and lives close by so I can visit. HINT HINT. I think he will be very stunning when he is grown and will make a very nice show horse. Or a fancy eyecatching trail horse. Nuisance are you listening? Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Anyone near here heard of Indian Spirit Springs Ranch in Bryan? I just found out about them yesterday. They've got about 800 acres of trail riding available for $10 a half day and potties and hookups. Never heard of them and they are practically in my back yard. They are closer than driving to the forest to ride (for me the forest and a loaded trailer is about an hour one way) and the next closest is 7IL ranch in Hempstead - even further and more $. 

I'm going to try to work a visit into my schedule and go check them out. As much as I love distance riding, it just isn't economical to have to trailer out someplace (need a minimum of 10 miles of trail not repeating or I get bored) to ride at least 3 times a week. Figured out it costs me about $20 per trip to the forest. This place will be a little less and I'll have more time to ride b/c I won't be using up my riding time just driving. 

All of my endurance shirts are faded and very religious looking. I need new tshirts! That's the whole point of endurance riding ya know.....


----------



## kctop72

I would take Magic in a heartbeat if I could but sadly I can not. Although, I will work on my other friends so he can stay close)))) Bay filly needs to be clled by a name, not just bay filly.....


----------



## Cynical25

I'm swamped at work but my brain seems to have closed shop for the day. 

In other news, I've learned I can't look at the phrase 'all other perils' or 'total loss' without hearing it in a deep, masculine, movie-preview-esque voice.


----------



## clippityclop

So there looks to be plenty of conditioning to do here............look at this tub of golden love....LOL! No, he's not about to foal.:lol:


----------



## kctop72

He is beautiful cc, pot belly and all!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey everyone! Thanks for the offer mtndrmr, I really appreciate that! 

Man I got nailed with the flu or some gawd awful head and chest cold. Just what I need right now! Ain't nobody got time fo dat! lol. 

Today was the most ridiculous naughty horse day. One we needed to take to the vet wouldn't load in the trailer and nearly took off my finger when the rope dragged it across the metal (I have it mummy wrapped right now), then she got loose and ran off, my mare got into the feed room and helped herself to the feed while I was chasing my daughters yearling (Skittles, that little @#$&!!) around the lot. We finally got her into the barn, and she decided to jump the pass thru and into the back hall! My hubby's gelding chased my daughter (he's in the lot with Skittles, and apparently was not happy about her being pursued), so....naughty horse day!! No fun when you feel like pattied dog crap! 

Also, my daughter's kitty got out and is missing since Sunday. I did see her today...made my day! She's in the woods next to our house. We set a trap baited with sardines, tuna, and cat food. We caught a **** last night. He tore up the ground under the trap and was a solid mud ball! I hope we find the cat, my daughter is so upset. 

Anyhoo...that's what's going on here at the moment. I am obviously NOT driving 1000 miles with kids and a horse trailer feeling the way I do. We should be on our way the first of next week though, I should be all better by then and that gives more time to find the cat.

Oh!! I forgot to mention I pulled the trailer the other day and did great! Trying to back it was sort of ridiculously embarrassing....but other than that I did well. I even went on the interstate woot woot! I had white knuckles and you couldn't have shoved a toothpick in my a$$...but I did it!

I hope you all have a good rest of the week if I don't talk to any of you before it's over! 

Oh, and I want to be on the facebook too  I feel left out LOL


----------



## dbarabians

EMSTNWalkers. We have the same little bug going around down here in Texas. I have been coughing my head off for almost 2 weeks. go figure. At least when you get here the stress of moving will not weaken your immune system and allow you to catch this nasty little bug. You will already be ahead of the game.
Good luck with the move and remember we will meet in less than 10 days. You be here. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all. Hope everyone has a terrific Thursday! The vet will be at the barn this afternoon and boy will he be busy!!!!! Coggins,, teeth and shots. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you're feeling 100% asap, EMS!
CC, he's very handsome!

I have a "what would you do" question regarding boarding:

Cash is currently in his own dirt paddock with 3 sided loafing shed. He's fed 2x/day, but I'm responsible for poop pickup if I want it cleaned. They handle him for vet & farrier so I don't need to be there. Cash seems perfectly content in wind, rain & mud and will go in his shed as needed - I like that he's a real, hardy animal. He recently got a neighbor on one side, and can see/talk to other paddocked horses. Paddock is currently a mud pit but his shed is dry. I visit 2-4 days/week and hand graze him 15-30 minutes. This option fits my budget comfortably. When I returned from vacation (no one messing with him for 9 days other than feeding) he was a bundle of energy. He also had quite a few cuts & scrapes on his head & legs, from where he'd managed to remove some of his paddock's old pipe & cable fencing, and a big bite mark from his massive neighbor.

A few stalls in the main barn will soon be opening up. Stalled horses are turned out to grass pasture w/round bales all night in summer & stalled during day (out winter days/in nights.) Fed 2x/day, and stalls are cleaned daily. BO still handles vet & farrier. When it's really rainy/muddy/snowy/115°, horses stay in the stalls. This option is $100/month more than his current paddock. Do-able, but it is $100 that I could put elsewhere. I'm not sure if it's the permanent stalls in the barn or the made-from-horse-panels stalls in the barn addition that will be coming available.

I'm torn. Is it better for my 2 year old (the smallest & youngest at the facility) to have his own big space for constant movement & get limited grazing a few days/week, or have several hours cooped up in a stall countered by several hours on pasture where he can learn herd dynamics (granted, potentially via kicks/bites?)


----------



## nuisance

I don't envy ya'll that have to board their horses!

I've had horrible allergies for the last couple weeks, sound like an elephant following me around when I blow my nose! cough, snot, gotta love it! All clear, no infection. Just take my Zyrtec and use my nasal sprays.

DBA, thanks for asking, but NO! I have enought to do with my own! lol

EMS hope you get to feeling better, only thing worse than moving, is moving while sick!


----------



## Kayella

Honestly, Cyn, I would keep him where he is. Henny was by himself in his own paddock from December to March until I moved Bubba to be with him. They are the best of friends and Bubba is a GREAT baby sitter/protector for Henny. They share a paddock and Henny follows him every where like a little puppy dog. There's an 8 acre pasture in the back where all the horses can be let out together. I've let them out back there a couple times and I'm worried about the mares the most with Henny. They chased and bit and tried to kick. I have to be extra careful with Henny though because one more kick to the head an he won't be so lucky this time. 

Anyways, I'd let your growing boy out 24/7. Much better for their growing bodies and minds. Is there a babysitter type gelding that you could toss your boy in with at least half the day for some interaction? I'm kind of in a similar situation. They could be in their paddock all day safe by themselves, or I could turn them out in te big back pasture half the day with all the other horses and risk injury to Henny. Decisions, decisions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

CC, he looks like a real darling! Are you gonna start riding soon? Hey, I've got an idea... how about riding him up to the meet and greet next weekend and get some of the padding off him? 

EMS, you'll be here before you know it, time is gonna fly. Soon we will be sitting together at Will Rogers and hopefully by then you will have forgotten all the moving pains.

Cyn, if I were you I would opt for the stall with pasture turnout. Has he ever been in a herd before? IMO it is critical for healthy development. I turned my colt out for the first time when he was one and he was chased but never bitten. When he was turned out with my mare and a couple of others last summer though my mare chewed up his rear end. That was last summer. Now there are a few faint scars but nothing major. I don't show my horses so if they get a little beat up it doesn't matter. Because he is young he has always been the lowest member of the herd and just gets pushed around more than bitten. I have video of his first turnout I can share when I get my new laptop. 

Speaking of my colt, we are doing ok with ponying. Today he kept walking up too far alongside my mare and I'm working on keeping him back at her hip. I stop them and back him up but then when we move forward he comes back up again. I used my mare to walk into him to cut him off but then she was getting ****y about that. We went out back into the big pasture today to practice. 

TG did you ever find me on FB? I never got the group invite, strange since I know you sent it.


----------



## texasgal

UH OH .. Out. Did you go verify what your picture is? I'll try again tonight.


----------



## clippityclop

Cyn that is a hard choice. Having boarded with no turnout unless I'm there to do it (every evening) to having pasture boarded in a herd of 25-30 (no shelter always free to be horses) - your situation sounds ideal b/c it falls right between the two. Having a paddock with a shed is GREAT - babies need to move around 24/7. Being in a herd is great too, but he can develop social skills as he is learning to be ridden and is ridden in groups with other horses and then everything you show him will be part of his social development. That's more burden on you to have to take the time to expose him to other horses and maybe even arrange playtime with other boarders. That's a hard decision - I guess if you wanted to try it and it didn't work out, chances are someone would have moved into your spot and you couldn't go back so that's hard too...:?


----------



## texasgal

<---- is having a hard time recognizing cc now that she has changed her avatar! lol


----------



## dbarabians

cynical if that pasture is big enough for him to get out of the way when out with the herd, I would go for keeping him with the herd.
He would not be bored and will probably stop tasting the fence . He will also be more relaxed after he assimilates into the herd.
nuisance you are no fun. Here I am offering you a free learning experience. Well two if you count the foal watch you refused to participate in.
Here i am being a friend and allowing you the opprotunity to handle some really cute well bred arabian foals and you flat out refuse my generosity.. How rude!!!!
Shalom


----------



## kctop72

To me a stall and pasture is the beat of both worlds and good for the horses. Protection in the stall and plenty of exercise and social work in the pasture. Yes there will be bumps and bruises but they will be learning experiences.

Dba, if you're gonna be around Saturday, I may come visit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

..... with your camera...


----------



## nuisance

Sorry DBA, it's just the lazy biotch in me! I have enough "learning" to do at my house! I do appriciate the offer! I miss my arabs, that's all we had in California. But I do NOT need another, especially one to train!  lol


----------



## kctop72

Of course tg......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

clippityclop said:


> . That's a hard decision - I guess if you wanted to try it and it didn't work out, chances are someone would have moved into your spot and you couldn't go back so that's hard too...:?


Yep - there is usually a waiting list for both paddocks & stalls, but a trainer is moving out so 8 stalls will open up. Cash was pastured with his own age bracket up until long yearling, never been in a varied age herd. There are nearly equal pros & cons for both paddock & stall options, so it just boils down to whether I feel $1,200 more a year is worth it for my growing boy to nibble on pasture (despite hours in a stall.) I may have to flip a coin to decide, lol.


----------



## Kayella

I guess I'm just a paranoid horse mommy. There were only 5 horses on 8 acres where I was before, and Henny came out with A LOT more than just "scrapes and bruises." he almost didn't come out at all. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

It really is hard to decide - both money AND precious horsie involved!

confession: I like to use the bay horse as my avatar. He is like a supermodel or something - never takes a bad pic. He can poop while getting his pic taken and make it look fabulous. Any other horse I'd have to take 50 pics of just to get one mediocre pic out of the group. They all come out with heads too big for their bodies or butts too big or something - I can't catch what I see and get it on the camera. So I just use the bay horse when I want to post horse pics - makes me look like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha! It IS a fantastic new avatar pic. Cash always looks like a big-headed doofus in pics. So do I, for that matter...


----------



## texasgal

cc .. I've got TWO like that .. Charm and Gunnie.. couldn't take a bad picture ... I've YET to get a good picture of Badger... I "think" he's cute ... in person ... oh, but the pictures........


----------



## Kayella

Henny is either extremely photogenic, or "stuff in the closet" fugly in pics, there's no inbetween. :lol: Bubba is always so photogenic, though. He always looks so wise and manly, a war pony about the charge into battle. At least, I think so. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

You women are evil , talking about taking and posting pictures. Why not just come out and start laughing at the internet idiot in your midst.
I just realized you probably are laughing and having the real conversation on that Facebook. Now my self esteem is wrecked and I will never recover or be able to look anyone in the eye again.
There will be no need to wear a yarmulke or any other noticeable piece of clothing. I will easily be recognized as the guy that continually looks at the ground... 
When passer by asks is he alright the rest of you will silently mouth "he cant post pictures" as they recoil in horror at my lack of skills. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

That's ok DBA - I went looking for one of those wallet/phone/drivers license type things where everything just sort of fits into a little case and zips up........of course there are a MILLION different styles for iphones........ nothing for flip phones like mine.


----------



## outnabout

texasgal said:


> UH OH .. Out. Did you go verify what your picture is? I'll try again tonight.


My avatar is a pic of my mare. Its the only one with my name and a horse. Or at least, last time I checked last week


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! !!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Back at you!!! :thumbsup: TGIF!


----------



## texasgal

Freakin' Friday ... I'm feeling pressure.

Work is crazy stupid .. I have only next week to catch up before vaca ... and twice, now, in two days .. they've tried to grace me with new projects..

I just want to go away ..............


----------



## Cynical25

I thought Friday would never arrive!

The last two nights Cash has done his shuffling western pleasure jog for _maybe_ 2-3 minutes each way in the round pen. If I ask for extension or a canter, I'll get a few strides from him before he stops for several hard, loud, full body involved coughs. He seems really winded/out of breath, but other horses are out riding unphased. I haven't been pushing him hard to this point, but he should be in good enough condition to handle 5 minutes of light trotting, despite the heat. There is no eye or nasal discharge, no swollen glands, he's eating & drinking, pooping solid, and otherwise seems healthy. :?


----------



## texasgal

Gunnie does that when we first start .. cough cough cough ... then he clears up and it's smooth sailing. I figured it was all the dust etc.

I would see if you can push him through it ..


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling tg!!! I am ready for this week to be over as it has not been a very good one! Yesterday the vet came out to the barn and did something (coggins, float teeth, check teeth, shots, sheath cleaned) to 12 different horses. I got there at 3:30 and he didn't leave till almost 8. 
My boy got his teeth floated cause his canines were like ice picks. The vet gave him an average shot for sedation and it almost knocked him completely out, we had to help hold his head up. He reminded me of Faceman's avatar, butt stuck up in the air with his head on the ground. Good thing we have a vet stock at the barn! Anyways, I thought since he is sooo out of it, it would be a good time to clean his sheath as it has never been done because I don't know how and he doesn't like it, at all. So my friend said she would do it for me but the second she touched him, he struck out at her and missed! She did not even hesitate to go back and try again but he got her the 2nd time around. He did not make contact with his hoof but his leg got her in the ribs, I felt horrible and still do. My boy has never kicked out at anybody so I was shocked, not to mention how doped up he was and that he was that quick to tell her to stay away from his willie....My friend is very sore and relaxing at home today


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, that's no fun KC


----------



## clippityclop

That reminds me of a young horse I had that got the flu every summer for three years in a row. Apparently it is more common for horses under 5 yrs? He would be depressed and acted like he didn't want to move much (achy muscles) and would cough when he started getting hot or got his blood pressure up with exercise - kind of like a person with bronchitis who gets sudden bouts of coughing if they get too warm or excited....it always took him about 6 weeks to get rid of the cough and come back to life. At first I thought it was going to be heaves since it happened at the same time the cedar was blooming here but then he just sort of grew out of it - thank goodness.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

I'm curious if this will progress, or if it's just clearing the dust from his lungs as the workout begins. There was a single half-hearted buck when I got after him for an extension, none of his usual youngster antics, but I wrote it off to the heat. I'll see if it's any different during the slightly cooler temp when I go out early tomorrow morning.

Anyone have big weekend plans?


----------



## kctop72

AMEN tg!!!!

Cyn, we have an atv playday at church tomorrow. They are always a hoot to watch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

*slightly cooler temps* ... really?


----------



## Cynical25

I like to go to the barn around 6:30 am on the weekends, as it's not *quite* as sweltering then. I've been contemplating leaving my house at 4:30 am during the week, and working him before I head to the office...


----------



## Cynical25

I usually come to my senses and reset my alarm  This is when I wish I had him in my back yard, lol.


----------



## kctop72

Goos morning all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Had to pass on riding with my friends at Lake Waurika today.  Been gone too many weekends, DH is just now talking to me after last weekend. So, unless I wanted a divorce, I needed to stay home! Why did I marry a non-horsey person? lol


----------



## kctop72

Here are a few pics from my visit with DBA today.....

Sam's headshot........








Here's Lone Star Dancer......








Here is Star's Black Magic....








Magic is gonna be a litle pocket pony.....








And here is Kemah who is standing on a downhill slope (I think that's the right name but not sure).....








and for her afternoon nap.....


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks kctop for your help loading the two mares today.
Lone Star Dancer is going to be a very pretty mare. You can see the rabicano flecking really well.
Magic loves attention. With the foal coats shedding he loves to be scratched.
kctops and her husband are wonderful examples of what good friends are everyone. 
Next weekend Texasgal and anyone else that wants to come by and see the horses is welcome.
I need all the witnesses I can get if the chupacabre shows up. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

DB, your horses are gorgeous! I don't know why, but I just love their ear hair. So fuzzy.:lol:


----------



## texasgal

Is Magic brown? *wink*

I.want.the.bay...


----------



## oh vair oh

Magic is so cute! I'd love to wrangle some weaners or yearlings, aha.


----------



## kctop72

Tg, that bay filly is something else, you're gonna wanna take her home with you
Ovo, magic is so people friendly and a pocket pony who loves his scratchies! !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the complements everyone.
Magic is black not brown and sun bleached right now. Give kemah a couple of weeks and she will look the same.
Kemah IMO is going to be the best of the three. More versatile and athletic. also high strung like her mother. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

oh vair oh said:


> Magic is so cute! I'd love to wrangle some weaners or yearlings, aha.


OVO wants to wrangler some weaners ........... just sayin' :shock: :lol:


----------



## texasgal

dba .....There's nothing wrong with brown. The BadAss Brown people will want you to have him tested ..... *snort*


----------



## clippityclop

Here's what I had for dinner last night - quite tasty!









One more day and back to the daily grind....


----------



## dbarabians

i didnt know texasgal had her own fajitas. I thought she liked her meat raw.
Texasgal I will not have him tested for colour. EVER. We will see what he looks like when he sheds out. You can only register an Arabian as grey, chestnut, bay or black. Shalom


----------



## Faceman

Yeah, a brown Arab - that would be a novelty...


----------



## texasgal

^^ ... Oh ... look what the cat drug in .......


----------



## dbarabians

Besides if I ever need to be certain of his colour we have access to NDappy and Chillaa here on this forum. If they tell me the horse is brown then he is brown and I will register him as a bay. That would save me at least 25$. Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm not from Texas but your horses are very pretty db!! ;-)


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday mornin' my fellow Texans!!!! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend


----------



## texasgal

*sipping coffee* ... it's Monday morning? Oh, THAT would explain why I'm at work ... *sip*


----------



## kctop72

Yep tg, I feel the same way but I haven't had my morning coffee yet, which could explain why I'm still sooooo tired this morning.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! It's definitely a coffee-needed morning on my end.

Foals are cute in general, but those dishy faces are extra adorable, DB! 

Cash was back to his usual self Sat (no more coughing or shortness of breath) and I hopped on for a few minutes on Sunday. He was such a good boy! His facial expressions while he processed that first ride were hilarious. I also had a great little Facebook chat with the lady in Oregon who owns Cash's 3yr old full brother and a 2yr old by the same sire.


----------



## kctop72

That's awesome cyn! I had a great ride on my mare Sat night. Actually it turned into a lesson as my best friend is a level 4 dressage rider and my hero She's the one thaty gelding kicked on Thursday. No, I do not ride dressage but the basics are pretty much the same. This mare has taught me alot and vice versa. Her reward was a nice lope around the arena then some grass grazing time before she went back to her stall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ok .. DFW folks. DH and I need something we can do Saturday evening .. Sunday evening .. monday morning.

We are staying in Plano so we'll be close to the church Sunday morning.

dba .. where are you located, so I can map it.. pm me if you want.


----------



## Cynical25

What you like to do, TG? Eat, drink, dance, tour museums, shop for clothes/cars/bikes/shoes/kitchen ware, get massages & facials, people watch, eat ice cream?

My Plano friends say Downtown Plano can be fun, but I usually stick to Dallas, lol. Dinner at Urban Crust & drinks at the Ice Bar are popular date nights. Brix has music on the weekends and is a laid back atmosphere with a decent beer selection. A little driving down the Tollway will get you to Whiskey Cakes which is a restaurant I adore - fantastic food with some local ingredients, interesting cocktails, and a divine whiskey cake for dessert. It's a tad pricy, but showing off is what Plano is all about


----------



## texasgal

Well, we spent another day this weekend toodling around country roads and enjoying each other.

Right here in our backyard, was this little gem. The Fantrop Inn .. lot's of history .. and tour guides are walking historical encylopedias... lot's of good stuff.

















































































Ironic story about Mr. Anderson. He was the last VP of the Repulic of Texas. Came into town sick, died of yellow fever. They buried him in the family cemetery. Then Mr. and Mrs. Fantrop caught yellow fever from him and both died.

So they change the name of the town from Fantrop to Anderson .. after the VP that came to town with yellow fever... that killed the Fanthrops...


----------



## kctop72

Very interesting tg. Hey if y'all are staying in Plano, check out Love and War in Texas. They have great food and live music on Saturday nights. I've also been told the hold cowboy church services on Sunday morning???? It's at Plano Parkway and 75.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

What a neat find, TG!

I should be working but I'm sitting here looking at dogs in need of rescue. My 10 month-ish old Catahoula is a handful, but I'm still contemplating getting him a sibling...it just has to be another Cattie or big herding dog, since there is nothing easy or gentle about his manner of play!


----------



## Cynical25

Ooh, yeah, Love & War is a great option!


----------



## texasgal

Well, I see that Love and War is just a couple exits down from where we are staying .. and the downtown district is close ... so I think we'll find plenty to do.

we're pretty easy .. heck, we enjoy walking around old historic cemeteries.. we're THAT easy! lol


----------



## outnabout

Haha Cyn if I ever need ideas for Dallas I know who to ask!
I lived there for 20 years but have been in Tarrant county for over 10 years.
Have a 3-day conference downtown Dallas beginning Wednesday this week. Not looking forward to it, as it is required but won't help with my job. Also will have to get up super early to feed so I can get one of the earliest trains into Dallas. At least there is a train station at the conference hotel so I don't have to take a bus


----------



## outnabout

Hey TG ya'll should go take pics at the sunflower fields in Allen/Plano!


----------



## kctop72

If y'all are beer drinkers, BJ's Brewhouse may be a place to try.... It's a restaurant but they offer samples and different kinds of beer, dh liked it but I'm not a real big beer drinker.


----------



## texasgal

We have BJ's down here ... my favorite is the Nutty Brewnette ... Steve's is the Pirhanna ... lol.

We've quit drinking, except for special occasions, I have a feeling this weekend may be one .....


----------



## kctop72

I don't know enough about BJ's except that it's a brewhouse and the food is decent. I personally can't wait till next weekend! Not sure if my kids are goining to be with us or not, I never know. My middle daughter starts a new job today so I'm sure she will be working and my son, well it's anybody's guess....

Oh, I saw the t-shirts yesterday and they look great!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

I'm being lazy .. what is the name of the place we are eating/meeting? and time?


----------



## kctop72

I think the old pancake house and not sure if we ever decided on a time, maybe 10:30 for bruch????


----------



## texasgal

Is it the *old south pancake house* ft worth? it's on university .. so probably... huh?


----------



## kctop72

Yep, that's it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'm the navigator when we travel ... so I like to print maps and know EXACTLY where I'm going ... lol.


----------



## nuisance

Yes, address would be great so i can print out map. I'm a little ocd, need maps! Lol i hate our tom-tom. Get lost everytime. I use an atlas for travel, and google maps when i go to a certain area. I know where will rogers is, we go to the easy riders show there every year.


----------



## texasgal

1509 S University
Fort Worth, TX 76107
(Click for Map & Directions)
Phone: 817-336-0311
www.olsouthpancakehouse.com
[email protected]

Hours of Operation:
We are open 24/7


----------



## nuisance

Printed, thanks! :d


----------



## nuisance

We were on page 2 again! 

Ya'll won't make fun of me if I come in capri's and flip flops will you? I would wear shorts (long enough to cover my fat thighs), but I don't want to embarass ya'll too much.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> We were on page 2 again!
> 
> Ya'll won't make fun of me if I come in capri's and flip flops will you? I would wear shorts (long enough to cover my fat thighs), but I don't want to embarass ya'll too much.


OMG, nu. I washed my capris yesterday and thought "I wonder if they will make fun of me if I wear my capris and flip flops?"

They are nice flip flops! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha, wear whatever you are comfortable in! I may don shorts & flipflops, as well.

So, I hopped on Cash for a brief ride last night, just to reinforce that riding isn't the end of the world. He got much better at walking off and did a lovely little trot both ways, so I was about to get off. Then some paper blew into the round pen at the same time horses in the nearby pasture came running past, and he spooked into a little lope. Then freaked the heck out that he was cantering with a rider, and all but shut his eyes and took off at a dead run with some bronc hops thrown in. Tore around the round pen for what felt like forever before realizing he wasn't dying, and fortunately I stayed on (just barely!) Not sure which one of us was more surprised at that turn of events, but both our hearts were pounding afterwards. Made him walk, stop & back one more time, then got off on majorly shaking legs, lol.


----------



## nuisance

I'll wear my speedo's! (flip flops! lol) they are rainbow snake skin  Sam's club specials! lol

I know call vet and see what he says, but everything I read says worm foal at 4 months. She is scratching her hiney, and has hairless places on each cheek. don't know if she's just itchy or what. She's filling out well, eating good, pooping good.... When do ya'll worm your foals? i wormed mom about a month before she was born


----------



## Cynical25

I saw Speedo and got momentarily worried. Glad you clarified


----------



## nuisance

It would be VERY concerning, worrying if I wore the other kind of speedo's! lol


----------



## texasgal

Yes .. I wormed my babies... they are CONTSTANTLY eating poo ..


----------



## dbarabians

I worm at four months nuisance. She may have worms but if she doesnt have a heavy infestation I would not worry about it. If you do worm her use the ivermectin not the strongid C stuff. 
OK ladies this is going to be a meet and greet not a bikini contest and we will be at a horse show. Wear what is comfortable.
My daughter is concerned that I am going to meet so many ladies in a distant town.
After telling her i was going to the meet and greet she turned all lawyer in me and starting asking pointed questions. I told her I was meeting people I met here on the forum. Now she thinks this is some dating sight.
I thought for a moment I was the child and she was the parent.
then reality set back in and I promptly told her to mind her own business. Without explaining any of the details. let her think this is some middle age male complex. I bet her mind is racing now. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

we're horse people! what can go wrong?!


----------



## texasgal

Right, nu. A group of us one year all met at the ApHC world show .. from all over the country. We had never met .. we rented like 6 or 7 rooms in the same hall of a hotel and just as we arrived we took the next available bed. I roomed with a girl from CA .. we had a BLAST. All went to Billy Bob's one night .. We frequently had the doors open into the halls and moved from one room to the other like one big happy family house!

Horse people ... just havin' fun!


----------



## Kayella

I wormed Henny at five months with Ivermectin. Don't know if the breeder ever wormed him, but mama was wormed before he was born. I feel like I'm STILL having problems with worms with him. He's STILL shedding(a lot better than he was before but it's taking foreveeeeer) and I power packed him earlier this month with SafeGuard. After worming him twice last month with Zimectrin Gold and Fenbendazole. That dang pony is a worm magnet. Doesn't help he's a yearling so more susceptible, and his paddock is next to a horse who is never wormed. :/ I swear, he is almost done shedding, though. I curry him every day until my arms scream and get quite a bit of hair off of him. He's shiny underneath that old winter coat so he's healthy, he just needs to LET IT GO.


----------



## texasgal

That's weird, Kay.


----------



## Kayella

I know. I wormed him with a double dose of Ivermectin in January then tried to get a fecal done in March(vet never called me back with results but she didn't charge me so I didn't want to press the issue). Then when I realized in May when he stopped shedding, "You idiot, he's probably wormy" so I wormed him twice then got a fecal done the beginning of June which showed her had round worm eggs. My vet told me to power pack with safeguard so I did, which was 2 weeks ago. He's been shedding since but I want him to hurry up so he won't overheat. I'm getting another fecal done this weekend when I take him in for updated radiographs of his feet to see if he's still got any. I can tell hoe much he's got left to shed by how well I can see his mapping lol. We're almost there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

OK, Texasgal my daughter is very nosey. She would make a great PI. She is going to be an awesome Yenta aunt. She is probably reading this very thread from the beginning to the end all 6,500 post. Now she is going to read about some wild party in a hotel room with people roaming from room to room.At the meet and greet anyone see a 5'2" brunette stalking our group that will by Kyra. She is a glamour girl so she should stick out at the horse show.
I wormed my mares about a month before foaling also.
if you are going to worm use the daily one and adjust it for her weight.
henny might respond better to the daily wormer also. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Wwll, hope all is well with everyone. I mowed a hugw part of my yard this morning and then brought the 2 mares in that sunburn. Now my girls are taking me to lunch)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kyra, if your reading this. I am NOT spending the night, so I'm safe! Or, better yet, your dad is safe! lol


----------



## texasgal

Is Kyra here?? I.N.V.I.T.E. her... lol

I AM spending the night .. in Plano ... with my HUSBAND! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Yes Kyra is the daughter that is still working on her MBA. She lives in my apartment in Dallas or I would have met you and the husband given you the keys and you could stay there this weekend.
its on the 12th floor and you have access to the pool on the roof and valet parking.
She not only has taken over the apartment but has stolen the Range Rover also. Leaving me with a pickup and HER Ford Focus. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

And I will be there with my husband and farrier Kids, they are so much more expensive than horses but I don't know what I'd do without them!!!
Dba, how are you 2 new boys doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Moved the horses to the new place today.
I saw old friends and the horses made new friends over the fence.
Here is my mare, "Doncha know I am the boss?"
And my 2 1/2 year old colt still chomps at other horses.


----------



## texasgal

..... nevermind .....


----------



## texasgal

Is it somebody's birthday today??


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling tg.....and yes it is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Happy Birthday!!! 
The new boys are doing OK. Cassius has decided that the donkeys he is pastured with are not demons and he can now reside on the same side of the 10 acre pasture they occupy . Sam has settled down. He still cannot stand the sight or smell of Star but all the mares are out of heat or away being bred so he isnt jealous that Star might be hoarding the harem. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks. Glad your boys are doing ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I picked up the Tshirts everyone. They look great and are black.
if we want more we can get them in any colour shirt.
Kctop come by and get yours and the husbands. I keep wanting to post your names. I probably will have the same problem with everyone else that I can put a given name with a face.
Hey the internet idiot is going to ask a question now. So be kind in your replies.
I got an email from some company stating that 2 people are spying on me. At first I thought it was a joke. Is this something to be concerned about as far as identity theft?
I already had that happen years ago and it cost me thousands of dollars to clear up. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

May come by early Thursday, gotta have Ashley in Commerce by 3. Do you know the email address, it could be advertisement/spam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Black, yay! Thank you so much, DBA, Cyn and KC, you guys are awesome!
I'm so excited about meeting everyone. Sat. morning two trail riding groups I have joined are having a workday to clear trails at the new Palo Pinto State Park. And I have some friends who are getting together for a ride. And, just saw on the news that it will be 102 degrees. So I think I will just take it easy and look forward to some good food at the pancake house and good company for the rest of the day


----------



## dbarabians

Thursday is good.
My grandfathers Father donated the land that East Texas State University sits on. Now it is Texas AM at Commerce. Is she going to school there? commerce has not changed much even since I was a teenager. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Hopefully, if we can get everything together! She'll be there Thursday and Friday for orientation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

good luck and congratulations. Shalom


----------



## littleerin5

WHY HAVEN'T I SEEN THIS POST BEFORE?! Lol I'm from Texas! I'm Erin


----------



## texasgal

Hi Erin! Welcome to the friendliest thread on the forum!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Erin! So tell us a little bit about yourself. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Erin! 

Happy birthday KC (I'm presuming it's you, haven't looked at FB yet! lol)

My friend wants to ride at the Grasslands Sunday, I'm a fair weather rider, may have to pass until it cools off a bit!


----------



## Kayella

HAPPY HUMP DAY 

As for my weekend, while everyone is meeting up and being awesome and stuff, I'm taking the boys in to the vet. Henny's getting updated radiographs and Bubba's getting his Coggins pulled and a couple shots. This time, we know to twitch Bubba. Last time he kicked my vet :lol: :lol: Naughty pony!


----------



## HorseMom1025

DBA, my husband and I both graduated from ETSU. We drive thru Commerce once a month on our way to the horse show in Sulphur Springs.

The campus (and town) has changed so much since we graduated! We almost didn't recognize it!.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

*Happy Bday! *A day late I think? 

Yes why is it so hot already? I got spoiled to our cool spring and the little cold fronts that kept blowing in. This is only the end of June. We still have two more months of even hotter temps coming in.

I walk outside at 8 am and feel like I'm in a Dali painting (melting clocks). There isn't even enough moisture to breed flies - the horses aren't bothered but they do stand there and drip sweat by mid-day.


----------



## clippityclop

next four days here 101, 101, 104, 102

WOw.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks. Yes it's gonna be a hot one I think. It's gonna be around awhile, I think 2 months is optimistic.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday! 

Cuteness overload right here:


----------



## texasgal

(and don't google "Happy Hump Day" ..... OMG.)


----------



## texasgal

Today is a 










and










.. kinda day ....


----------



## texasgal

It's so hot and humid, I almost lost two rabbits on Monday. They were completely limp, like beanie babies. I grabbed two frozen water bottles and placed each of them on one .. like two beanie babies .. and they layed there until their core temps came down ..

I broke down cages and moved them to a darker, shadier part of the property. Tonight I have to move the kennel that I hang the cages from to that spot and try to get them set up before we leave this weekend. DD16 would be devastated if we lost any rabbits on her watch this weekend...


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> (and don't google "Happy Hump Day" ..... OMG.)


 
You know that's going to make me do it! (google happy hump day)! 
but, I'll wait till lunch, when no patients or employers are around! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Compared to Greenville, Commerce has grown very little IMO Until you get past the town heading Northeast. Those new intersections really confuse me. I miss those two lane highways. I used to take the wrong one trying to go home by either Pecan Gap or Cooper. Shalom


----------



## littleerin5

Okay I will tell you guys about me 

I lived out in San Antonio, then I joined the army when I was 21, and I am currently in Afghanistan! Lol.

Anyone want to meet up when I come home on leave and ride? I don't have a horse out in Texas tho, I live in Missouri now =/


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!!! Ok, so we are hitting the road tomorrow evening!! I don't have time to catch up and read back to see what's going on, but I hope you are all well! I'll be glad when this is all over and done with and I will finally have time to talk to everyone again.

I am so stressed and anxious about this trip, please keep us in your thoughts and prayers!!! I have horrible thoughts of breaking down and being stranded with 6 horses, a pig, 2 dogs, 2 geese, and my 2 little girls. I may never make it there because I feel like I'm going to have the compulsive nervous $hi+s LOL!

I'm so excited to get there though, inspite of my anxiety! We will be there Friday late morning or early afternoon...depending on when we actually pull out and how the trip goes.

SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

EMS ..

*Deuteronomy 31:6 *

Be strong and courageous. Do not fear or be in dread, for it is the Lord your God who goes with you. He will not leave you or forsake you.”


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for your service Erin! Just let us know when you get to Texas and I'm sure someone can hook you up.

EMS, Good Luck on your trip home to Texas. I'm sure everything will be fine. I'l be sure to include y'all in my prayers


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Erin!

Wishing you an easy and safe trip, EMS!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks Tg and Kc!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

and cyn lol


----------



## dbarabians

Believe you will be OK and will make it, EMS, and you will. Once you get out of the mountains its all downhill from there and once in Texas you only have about 3 hours left. What we call hills in that part of Texas are like road bumps in Tennessee . Meet you Sat morning at the Old South Pancake House. they have a German Pancake that is huge and to die for. assembled at your table. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

3 days till our meet and greet!!!! I am so excited. Dh has been to the pancake house, I have not and he says they are huge. I'm not a big pancake fan but love breakfast in general. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

There ARE other things to eat, right???


----------



## texasgal

Since you asked:

*Ol South Pancake House Menu*


*Popular Items*

Classic Breakfast $6.79
Chicken Fried Steak and Eggs $7.69
Smoked Bacon $3.09
Hash Browns $1.99
World Famous German Pancakes $6.99
Dutch Babies $4.49+
Build Your Own Pancakes $5.29+
Original Ol' South Pancakes $6.39
Build Your Own Omelet $5.79
Chicken Fried Steak Dinner $9.79

*Ol' South Famous Pancakes*

Build Your Own Pancakes $5.29+
Original Ol' South Pancakes $6.39
Silver Dollar Pancakes $4.29+
Three Pigs in a Blanket $6.59
World Famous German Pancakes $6.99
Dutch Babies $4.49+

*Waffles*

Crisp Golden Waffle $5.49
Crisp Golden Waffle Combo $7.28
Belgian Waffle $6.89
Belgian Waffle Combo $8.68
Chocolate Supreme Waffle $6.29
Chocolate Supreme Waffle Combo $8.08
Blueberry Waffle $6.29
Blueberry Waffle Combo $8.08
Strawberry Waffle $6.29
Strawberry Waffle Combo $8.08
Nut Sweet Pecan Waffle $6.29
Nut Sweet Pecan Waffle Combo $8.08

*International Breakfast Favorites*

Swedish Crepes $6.29
French Crepes $6.29+
French Toast $4.39+
French Toast with One Egg and Breakfast Meat $6.99
Southern Eggs Benedict $7.19
Cheese Blintzes $6.79

*Classic Breakfast Combos*

Hamburger Steak and Eggs $7.89
Pork Chops and Eggs $9.29
Minced Ham Scramble $6.29
Ham and Eggs $7.89
Corned Beef Hash $6.79
Chicken Fried Steak and Eggs $7.69
Classic Breakfast $6.79
Classic Two Eggs Only Breakfast $5.79
Steak and Eggs $10.99

*Omelets*

Build Your Own Omelet $5.79
Swiss Omelet $7.79
Denver Omelet $7.49
Big Country Omelet $10.29
Western Omelet $7.49
Greek Omelet $7.69
Spanish Omelet $6.99

*South of the Border Breakfast*

Breakfast Tacos $7.39
Big Ol' Burrito $7.79
Huevos Rancheros $6.99

*Appetizers*

Frog Fries $5.69
Fried Pickles $5.69
Chips and Salsa $4.19
Ol' South Sampler $7.79
Chicken Tenders $6.39
Fried Cheese $5.69

*On the Lite Side*

Chef's Salad $7.19
Grilled Chicken Spinach Salad $7.39
Fruit Plate $6.19
Tuna Salad $6.99
Chicken Salad $6.99

*Sandwiches*

Grilled Chicken Club $6.79
The Denver Club $6.99
Bacon and Egg Sandwich $6.19
Turkey Sandwich $6.29
Tuna Melt $6.29
Grilled Cheese Sandwich $5.69
The Sunrise Sandwich $6.29
B.L.T. Sandwich $6.19
Ol' South Chicken Salad Sandwich $6.29

*Burgers*

The T-Rex Half Pounder $6.99
Hamburger Club Sandwich $7.19
Texas Patty Melt $6.99

*Dinners*

Chicken Fried Steak Dinner $9.79
Two Pork Chops Dinner $9.99
Chicken Breast Dinner $9.29
Chicken Fried Chicken Dinner $9.79
Catfish Fillet Dinner $9.29
Chopped Steak Dinner $9.29
Ribeye Steak Dinner $12.89
Chicken Tenders Dinner $9.29

*Senior Plates (For Our Senior Friends 55 and Over)*

Classic Senior Breakfast $4.39
Chicken Fried Steak Senior Plate $7.99
Catfish Fillet Senior Plate $6.99
One Pork Chop Senior Plate $6.79
Chopped Steak Senior Plate $6.79
Ribeye Strip Steak Senior Plate $9.99
Chicken Tenders Senior Plate $6.49
Chicken Breast Senior Plate $6.79

*Side Orders*

Hickory Smoked Ham $3.09
Smoked Bacon $3.09
Turkey Bacon $3.09
Country Style Sausage Patty $3.09
Link Sausage $3.09
Corned Beef Hash $3.19
Two Biscuits and Gravy $2.89
Refried Beans $1.89
Baked Potato $2.99
French Fries $2.59
Onion Rings $3.59
Cornbread $2.19
Two Biscuits and Sausage Gravy $4.19
One Egg $1.19
Two Eggs $2.09
Large Grits $2.09
Small Grits $1.59
Toasted Bagel with Cream Cheese $2.39
Home Fried Potatoes with Onions $1.89+
Hash Browns $1.99
Toast $2.25
Biscuit $2.29
Toasted English Muffin $2.29
Oatmeal $2.59
Assorted Dry Cereals $2.59

*Desserts*

Apple Pie $3.89
Pecan Pie $3.89
Cheesecake $3.89
Chocolate Pie $3.89
Milkshake $3.79


----------



## kctop72

What are Frog Fries????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Not knowing.. but they caught my attention too.. lol


----------



## texasgal

*Ol' South Pancake House Menu*





*Main Menu *

*Appetizers*



$5.45


Frog Fries 
A local favorite, french fries smothered with chili and cheese


----------



## kctop72

Thanks, I thought surely they are not frog legs @ a pancake house. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I was hoping ... lol.

They sound like "chili-cheese fries" to me .. *shrug*


----------



## dbarabians

I dont care what you order you will not leave hungry or broke. Nothing fancy there yet it is good and plenty of it.
We might need to know how many will be there so we can get a table large enough.
I also cant wait to meet everyone. It is going to be fun. 
When are we going to announce to the rest of the Forum members what we are doing.
There might be some members at the horse shows. Oh and everyone that makes it to the Ole South can get their tshirts there. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Frog fries.... Little bitty testicles! Lol


----------



## texasgal

Some of the forum knows.. Do you want me to do an official Texas Meetup Thread .. where we can talk about it, see if others are going to the show, and post pictures??


----------



## Cynical25

Not a bad idea - would be fun if we had a BIG turnout at the show grounds...

Did we finalize a meeting time at this pancake house?


----------



## texasgal

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/first-official-texas-thread-meetup-6-a-220930/#post2901426

I'm also going to post a thread in the Horse Show section to see if anyone is going to the show ...


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> It's so hot and humid, I almost lost two rabbits on Monday. They were completely limp, like beanie babies. I grabbed two frozen water bottles and placed each of them on one .. like two beanie babies .. and they layed there until their core temps came down ..
> 
> I broke down cages and moved them to a darker, shadier part of the property. Tonight I have to move the kennel that I hang the cages from to that spot and try to get them set up before we leave this weekend. DD16 would be devastated if we lost any rabbits on her watch this weekend...


I did a dumb thing this morning - I set up a creep feeder - basically a cattle panel with part of the metal cut out so that two of the holes make one bigger hole, big enough for babies, but not mommas THEN I shoved the two new baby goats in there. THey went right for the pellets which was great! Then I forgot about them, left and went to the gym, met mom for lunch and was walking around until just awhile ago at the mall trying to find running shoes when I realized I didn't show them how to get OUT.

I threw the human kids in the truck and flew home - the panel is set up at one corner of their lot in full sun, no water in there (they all use one big trough together, adults and kids so they don't need water in there) and I was SURE I was going to find the same scenario as you did when I drove up. TOld my oldest to get ready to help me hose off baby goats and get a bucket of ice.

No worries - these little guys have brains thank goodness and figured out how to get out. They were all laying out in a big goat pile with the others out in the shade like nothing happened. WHEW!


----------



## texasgal

Hey, did ya'll know that this thread has been active one year ... on 6/5..


----------



## clippityclop

I'm glad I jumped on this wagon back when there was only a hundred or so posts to read to catch up.........can't imagine trying to read them all now:lol: Happy anniversary to us!


----------



## Kayella

Omg, that's crazy! It does not feel like it's been that long since this thread was started!


----------



## kctop72

Time flies when you're having fun!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

I had my first real riding lesson tonight on my daughter's horse. Since she is away at camp, instead of canceling her lessons, I decided to take advantage of the opportunity.

I have ridden horses off and on during my life, but I've had no formal training. I now have a deep appreciation for real riders and my 10 year old's skill. It's easy to stand on the ground and yell corrections, but now that I've actually tried to DO all the things I've been yelling at her (heels down, legs back, sit back, hands down, keep your legs on the horse, shoulders back, etc.) I realize how HARD it is. My muscles are screaming at me. I also realize what a passive rider I was.

It's easy to ride a dead broke school horse on a simple trail or in a parade. But Acey is NOT a dead broke horse. She demands her rider give clear instruction. When you do, she is amazing. When you don't, she's a complete and total brat (with pinned ears).

The instructor ended up putting me on a lead line so I could just focus on my position in the saddle. She says she saw lots of improvement from the start of our lesson to the end of the hour. 

I hope I can find the time/money to take a few more lessons. While I understand the "theory" of good riding, I would like more opportunities to practice it with an instructor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday Texas Peeps!

THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW >>>>>>> Whoot!


----------



## Cynical25

Glad it was a good lesson, HorseMom!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## kctop72

I know what you mean hm. The lesson i got from my friend the other day was very enlightening. 

Yep, 2 more days, woo hoo! !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I'm ready! I promise to shave my legs even, before I put my capri's on in public!  

Leg looks good this morning, faint scratch and blue mark, but no swelling. Kit was just telling me that she was paying attention, that I wasn't paying attention! 
But, at least I noticed the neighbors horses were in the wrong pasture, and throwing a fit, because they couldn't get home! I usually notice NOTHING! DH says we could be robbed blind, and I'd never notice! lol


----------



## nuisance

I'd love to take lessons. I've ridden since I can walk, and I'm 51. But I've never had a lesson. It probably will tell me I've been doing it wrong my whole life! lol


----------



## QtrBel

SO can you be a TxHorseFriend if 1) You lived in TX for for over 15 years 2) Still have family in Tx and 3) One of your horse babies currently resides there? 4) The majority of your Horse Friends still live there. Too bad this weekends trip was canceled I'd have been at the show.


----------



## texasgal

All it takes to be a Texas Horse Friend is to come on and start posting. We have a couple "Honorary Texas Horse Friends" that come on...


----------



## texasgal

So, a cool thing and bit of a brag.

My brother is a theatre actor. He recently did Julian Marsh in 42nd Street (which he's done many times) in Pittsburg. Joey Fatone was also in the show and they have become friends.

I found this interview this morning from where they were on the local news in Pittsburg talking about the show?

Anyone remember Joey Fatone (Insync, Dancing with the Stars, now has his own cooking show, think he was a game show host too..)

It's a fun interview .. kinda weird seeing my bro on the news though .. lol

'42nd Street' Opens CLO Summer Season « CBS Pittsburgh


----------



## kctop72

That's very cool tg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, well, he may be a big wig to some people but he's just my little brother and my girls' Uncle Pat ...

*smile*


----------



## Cynical25

That's really cool, TG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok day 1 of Texas A&M Commerce is over. She's there overnight qith activities scheduled til midnight Up early in the morning ro head out for day 2. Looking forward to what she says about her stay.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well thanks to the horrendous storms we had today we were forced to wait until tomorrow evening to leave! Which really sucks because I won't get to come to the meet I guess  I'm so disappointed!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Be careful! You'll be tired and wanting to get everyone settled in .. there will be other times to meet.

Let us know when you get here!

~deb


----------



## outnabout

EMS so sorry we won't see you this time but there will be another!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

We'll see you at the next meetup, EMS! Drive safe!


----------



## dbarabians

EMS the Riechart Celebration is in Sept at will rogers and last 2 weeks. There will be plenty of chances to meet up for the North Texas group. Take your time and be careful. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Be safe EMS! Better to postpone, than get into trouble... but bring some rain with you please!


----------



## kctop72

Well orientation is done and she is registered for classes! !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy meet and greet day y'all! For those that have to travel, be careful and we'll see you soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Powering down and hitting the road.... seeya!


----------



## QtrBel

Hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## kctop72

EMS, hope y'all made it in ok! 

Today was alot of fun, even DH had a good time! Looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow at DBA's


----------



## Cynical25

Hope meet up day 2 goes well 

Hope you're doing well, EMS!

Hopped on Cash for a few minutes this morning. I wish 7am's weather would stick around all day, lol.


----------



## kctop72

We had an awesome time with y'all this weekend! Everyone was soo nice and fun to hang out with

Dh and I had dinner tonight with tg and her husband, by the way, thank y'all so much for dinner and let us know if you find the ufo in Houston!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

So nice to meet everyone Saturday! Ya'll have a good Monday...


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday all! Hope everyone made it back safe and sound and didn't spend too much money or bring home horses and hide them in the garage until you find a way to explain your horse addiction to your significant other............

I did that once (only once) - called hubby on the phone 'honey, when you come home, yes there is a strange horse in the center paddock - and YES, he is supposed to be there....' I heard a 'click' on the other end........

I'm a couch potato this week - hurt my lower back and can hardly move - I wish I had those trapeze bars hanging from the ceiling over the bed and over the couch so I could grab on to them and pull myself up. Nagging back pain is the pits!

Did SOMEBODY get a new trailer this weekend????


----------



## outnabout

CC so sorry to hear about your back  Back injuries are the worst!
While you are laying around, why not begin planning our fall meet??? LOL
Yes, I also heard a rumor about a new trailer  Anybody have a pic?


----------



## clippityclop

I can't WAIT for a fall meetup - but I hope it can wait until the weather is out of the triple digits!! Last night going to dinner at 6:30 pm, it was 100 degrees.


----------



## Kiara

CC, sorry about your back. Hope you can put some heat on it and feel better soon! 

The meet was great, though I came late. So glad I got to meet almost everyone though! DB tempted me with beautiful Arabians, but DH quickly intervened with "no more horses!" :lol: Otherwise I would love Flame... *sigh* The foals are so stinkin' cute.

Yes! I got a trailer! My first one! Everything I wanted, just some cosmetic stuff, but I have a vision for a new paint job :twisted: Now need to get it registered in my name etc Pics to follow once I get out tonight and take some pics.

TG, is there a way you can send us the pics with the foals and all of us (maybe I'm in one of them :lol? Was too busy admiring horses to take pics. :lol:

Can't wait for the next meet. Along with CC, I'd vote for mid/late September


----------



## nuisance

Glad you found a trailer! I'll quit posting them for you! lol

Had a wonderful time Saturday! enjoyed meeting everyone and their spouses, and son! So glad I left my debit card at home, or I would have spent too much money! lol
After I left the colleseum, I decided to make a quick hop over to one of my favorite spice stores, which is on the say home. Drove up in their parking lot at 5pm sharp... they close at 5pm sharp! Oh well, just saved me that much more money! lol

62 degrees this morning!  wish I was out there on the horse instead of at work!


----------



## Cynical25

Ooh, I love spice stores, Nu! Delicious smells, unusual colors, and strange textures to delight the senses!

After leaving the Coliseum, I managed to get to KO Trading Co at 4:55 pm - just enough time to run in and grab the lead rope & curry comb I forgot to look for at the Show. Apparently I was too busy oogling $200 saddle pads & $3500 western pleasure jackets to remember my measly $15 worth of necessities


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling cy, we thought about going by there but realized they were already closed when we checked the time.
Yesterday was so nice and last night the breeze was nice and cool. It was a perfect night to ride and relax outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the compliments on the horses. Flame is not going anywhere soon kiara so keep working on the husband.
Glad everyone had a great time. I know I did. 
We do need to meet again so everyone who could not attend this time gets a chance to meet the rest of us.
The DFW group in them meantime can get together we still have a few members to get to know in this area. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I need to google KO and get their address, and add it on the list of places to go. 
I try to hit Pendrys and Penzey's both when in DFW area. LOVE Penzey's, they have open ones that you can smell/taste.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! So....guess what??!! I'm officially aTexas member now!!! After an exhausting 20 hour trip we arrived last night just before dark. We are so happy to be here finally!! I'm sad we missed getting to meet you guys...but maybe we can get together with some of you in the dfw area. 

The horses did so well on the trip. Pan got a bit dehydrated and lethargic, but I got some gatorade in him and moments later he was himself again and teying to poke his head out. They were all very happy to get out and explore the new place.

Talk to you guys soon!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to see everyone had a great time. Wish I could have made the trip. There's nothing better than a good spice store unless it is a feed store with everything..... or flower shop/nursery. We are sadly lacking on all fronts compared to DFW. Took my nephew on a trail rdie as my son's mare is still loafing with the new baby. The couple riding with us was from Cedar Hill. Small world.


----------



## clippityclop

QtrBell where are you at? You are welcome to come catch the next one down south with us....

$250 saddle pads - they are probably hand made by natives during the secret Boar's Tooth ceremonial on Bali Ha'i. For western, I use round skirted pads that are contoured to fit the horse's back since my saddle is round skirted. THose are getting harder to find. Reinsman is about the only brand that makes them and they aren't so cheap either.


----------



## QtrBel

Was drug (dragged) kicking and screaming all the way to Alabama..... I'm originally from South Louisiana but went to school and (mostly) stayed put in Tx until I met this Bama boy in Mississippi at a draft horse school of all things.


----------



## Cynical25

nuisance said:


> I need to google KO and get their address, and add it on the list of places to go.
> I try to hit Pendrys and Penzey's both when in DFW area. LOVE Penzey's, they have open ones that you can smell/taste.


At Penzey's, make sure you pick up a catalog at the door, if you aren't already on their mailing list - there are frequently coupons for free items 

KO is the closest western tack shop to me - the prices are really affordable, since much of what they have is closeout stock. Nowhere else can I get a sturdy 10' lead rope with braided on snap & leather popper end for $7, those ballistic material bell boots for $10/pair, or a nice quality pre-oiled western headstall for $15!


----------



## nuisance

Oh, yeah, I'm on Penzey's list. I have several coupon in my purse I wanted/needed to use! One thing about them, is the coupons don't expire! It has to have an expiration date on it, but they don't care. So it doesn't matter if I don't get there for awhile. I have been known to order online, but had rather go there myself. 

I need to make a trip to KO's and Teskey's. Haven't been to either. Tack around here sucks, very few people sell it, and it's expensive, or so cheap it falls apart!


----------



## clippityclop

I haven't heard of KO's, Penzey's or Teskey's. What rock have I been living under? We have State Line and Charlotte's Saddlery here (towards Houston). Circle Y used to be open to the public years ago but aren't anymore. Isn't there a Dover up in the DFW area?


----------



## Kayella

CC, where is there a State Line?! I've been to Charlotte's(not much my thing because it's mostly english) and I've been to Teskey's up in Weatherford. It was on the way to go buy a goat, so heck, why not stop in and see?


----------



## Cynical25

CC - there is a Dover in Dallas, but it's only really helpful if you ride English.


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> CC - there is a Dover in Dallas, but it's only really helpful if you ride English.


I don't even speak English very well. So I guess its not a store for me


----------



## texasgal

I took 112 pics ... some of them are decent ... wish I could show them to ya! lol. I feel like dba.. *sigh*


----------



## HorseMom1025

Dover is only 10 minutes from my office. My DH really hates how easy it is for me to "pop in" on my lunch break. 

Kitten and I were sorry to miss the meet up. . 
Our coach is in FW this week with one of the teen riders on our team. I'm still waiting for updates on how they are doing.

The parade went really well, the horses were very tolerant about wearing silly hats and having red, white, and blue glitter sprinkled on their manes and tails.

I really hope I can make the next meet up! In the meantime, if anyone is interested in team sorting, our barn (Blue Ridge/Trenton area) has sorting practice every Friday night. $25 for hours of fun. It's a very laid back atmosphere and all levels are welcome. If you're interested, I'd be happy to meet you up there. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow Texans. Hope everyine has a terrific Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Tuesday to you!

Horsemom, glad you had fun at the parade!

LOVE the cooler weather this week.


----------



## QtrBel

texasgal said:


> I took 112 pics ... some of them are decent ... wish I could show them to ya! lol. I feel like dba.. *sigh*


 If the camera is digital you can load them on your pc and from there load them on a flash drive, drop in a padded mailer and one of the other more tech savy can put them in a virtual album with a link. Short of that Walmart offers a service to put them on a dvd or disk. Ask for a cost and see if any want to order one. Our camera shop will put them on a flash drive for a fee.


----------



## kctop72

I'm pretty sure tg is tech savy enough to load pics, it's getting her internet to cooperate with her computer!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yeah .. can't load them on my mobile where the internet is working fine. They are loaded, resized, and cropped on the pc ... just waiting for DH to troubleshoot the internet connection. Right now he is working his horse because SOMEBODY inspired him ...... *grin*


----------



## kctop72

That's good news tg! I can wait a little longer for the pics..... keeping my fingers crossed for y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I've got to get the other two out here so we can ride together ... I think Gunnie will be more confident and less spooky with the other two around. We'll be ok .... or we're sending him up to ya'll!


----------



## clippityclop

There is no more StateLine Tack in TX! I just looked it up. Bummer! What about that new tack store in Montgomery? Anyone go to that one yet? I miss that big store in Hockley. That was the closest 'super store tack outlet' we had around here.


----------



## clippityclop

TG, are any of yours good to go for riding in the piney woods yet? We could think about bringing horses to the meet and greet this way if anyone felt up to it - even revisit the idea of doing a little campout for the weekend in the piney woods - I don't know of anything exciting going on down here in the fall - no big horse shows that I know of.........we might have to be our own entertainment. Add some green horses to the mix and it just might be that.


----------



## nuisance

It was so pretty when I got home from work, saddled Lil up, rode a couple hrs. Came across a few things she hasn't seen in her life of racing and hunter/jumper stables. A monterous big black metal pumping unit going up and down, then to add insult to injury. a long horn steer, in a pasture with TWO, yes TWO LLAMAS! lol she did well, just stopped dead in her tracks, looked at them, snorted, quivered, snorted.. then started on when I told her to. Talked to 2 different patients who happened to be driving by... out in the country, can't go anywhere without seeing them! lol


----------



## kctop72

CC, after this weekend, I am convinced we can definitely provide our own entertainment! I would love to do a little camp out

Nu, your ride sounds awesome, glad lil did well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

texasgal said:


> Yeah .. can't load them on my mobile where the internet is working fine. They are loaded, resized, and cropped on the pc ... just waiting for DH to troubleshoot the internet connection. Right now he is working his horse because SOMEBODY inspired him ...... *grin*


 I am in the slow boat when it comes to the technical learning curve. I also know way more than I want about internet issues. I thought making the switch to uverse would cure all NOT.


----------



## texasgal

I've updated the meetup thread with pics..


----------



## kctop72

Tg, how dis gunnie do this morning?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He was a huge brat ... we saddled, did ground worked, lunged him (sorta), and then DH got on to just sit in him for a bit. We repeated in the afternoon .. but walked him around with DH in the saddle.. turning, stopping backing. As soon as I walked away he started tossing the head and acting stupid, so I lead him around some more.

I don't want to get hurt, but I *AM* the more experienced rider ... and guess I should just start riding his butt ..ugh. I have two others I'd rather ride ......


----------



## kctop72

I know it's frustrating. Last year I almost gave up on my mare but decided groundwork and respect is what she needed to get and give. It took us a while but it was worth it. She can still be b*****y but is no longer disrespectful! I'm sure someone more skilled than i could have gotten there faster but I was determined.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

A huge problem is DH's confidence. For someone who can be so militant and assertive with the people in his life, his animals get away with all kinds of crap.

Gunnie needs someone who is confident, consistent, and calm ... none of which DH is right now.

I need to whip my mare into shape and pony Gunnie out and about a couple times a week before DH gets home from work and then we can ride together..

Of course, we still need a saddle that DH feels comfortable in too.... *sigh*

Things are so much easier when you have facilities and equipment you need.


----------



## kctop72

So true tg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Hope it's a fantastic Wednesday for all.

And another cool July morning in Dallas - I MUST be dreaming.


----------



## kctop72

Tell me about cy, loving this cool morning but wish I was riding rather than being stuck in Plano cause my car overheated on the way to work. *waiting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

That ducks! Hope it's an easy fix! Good luck, stay safe


----------



## Cynical25

Eesh, hope you get the car taken care of asap, KC!


----------



## kctop72

Yep but finally on the road again but headed home to work instead of Irving. Thank goodness for cool mornings and bosses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Well, almost made it home*sigh*. Now I'm in wylie waiting on my daughter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Geesh! Hope your day turns around soon.


----------



## kctop72

Me too. Made it homw, working remotely theb tonight going to the movies with my friends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

nuisance said:


> that ducks! Hope it's an easy fix! Good luck, stay safe


or sucks.. Damned autocorrect!


----------



## nuisance

Ok girls and boys, need registered names for Kit. I can't find the suggestions ya'll gave me a few months ago. So... help me!

Dam: Beckys Highlight Cat
Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


Sire: Zans Hired Express
Zans Hired Express Quarter Horse

I am so bad at this!


----------



## nuisance

If you didn't know, and I didn't until I just found it. Allbreedpedigree.com has a "horse name game" you put your new foal in there, with sire and dam, and people will give suggestions for a name. Horse Name Game

I just put kit there.... we'll see what happens.


----------



## clippityclop

Anyone doing anything fun tomorrow with horses? Carrying flags or riding in parades? Eating, drinking and being merry? I plan to eat, drink and be merry but only if someone brings me my food and drink. Still hobbling around with a sore back. Better today, but not going to do anything to cause a setback. Back pain is not fun!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

clippityclop said:


> Anyone doing anything fun tomorrow with horses? Carrying flags or riding in parades? Eating, drinking and being merry? I plan to eat, drink and be merry but only if someone brings me my food and drink. Still hobbling around with a sore back. Better today, but not going to do anything to cause a setback. Back pain is not fun!


Going trail riding tomorrow with my landlady! Wonder who she'll stick me on tomorrow...


----------



## QtrBel

Hoping to saddle at least two and ride. That may become hitching one up and driving depending on the crowd. Fixin ribs...


----------



## kctop72

Ok y'all. My friends horse is sick and needs some prayers! We're thinking colic, just not sure. She gave him a home remedy and called the vet but heshe's got stiff cacoming back through his nose almost like he's choking. Anyone ever see anything like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ugh,kc, if he's NOT choking, then stuff coming out his nose could indicate blockage .. praying...


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Anyone doing anything fun tomorrow with horses? Carrying flags or riding in parades? Eating, drinking and being merry? I plan to eat, drink and be merry but only if someone brings me my food and drink. Still hobbling around with a sore back. Better today, but not going to do anything to cause a setback. Back pain is not fun!


We've got a midnight run to Hobby Airport .. south of Houston.. to pick up DD21's boyfriend flying in from Ca for a couple weeks .... if we're conscious tomorrow .. Gunnie will get worked.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, he was choking, the vet said he should be ok!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yay! but scary.....


----------



## nuisance

My dad is taking my neice and great nephew to see Kit's daddy tomorrow, I'm going to go. I never got any good pics of him, so hopefully I can tomorrow. Then they want to ride, so I'll saddle Lil up and let them ride in the arena. That way if she decides to be silly (which she never has for me yet...knock on wood) she won't go far, being closed in there. I may saddle up Cat to see if she'll buck me off or not.. She hasn't been ridden in a year and a half... still don't know if she'll be able to be ridden or not, until the vet checks out her foot, since she still limps on it. I won't ride her hard, just around the arena to see what she'll do, but if it looks like it's hurting her, I'll stop. Tried to upload some pics of Kit I took this pm, but they are too "big" to upload here. So, you'll have to see them on FB if you want to see them... never mind, I figured out how to resize the, so I'll post more in a bit


----------



## nuisance

Let's see how these work...


----------



## texasgal

She's beautiful, and Cat looks great!


----------



## nuisance

Thanks!


----------



## Kayella

Scary, KC! If stuff was coming out of his nose, it sounds like he was aspirating too. Henny choked twice in one week last year. I was so freaked out I was crying LOL. My dad and I were able to massage his throat to get the blockage out, which he promptly coughed up on me. Never have I been so happy to be spit up on! Then he just went back to eating like it was no big deal. :evil:


----------



## outnabout

Nice pics Nu!
CC hope your back gets better soon.
KC I don't envy all your driving around... sounds like you are covering a lot of distance.
I've begun my summer work schedule and am adjusting. Meanwhile my colt has been bratty. He gets nippy and pushy when his herd changes and with new horses around, and moving has resulted in the same behavior. Am going to work with him every morning and hope to have a saddle on him by the end of the summer. I won't be the first to ride him though! That will be one of the younger guys ha ha.


----------



## kctop72

Happy 4th of July y'all! Everyone have a great time and stay safe

On another note, we endes up taking my friends horse to the vet last night. The first vet cleared thw blockage to his stomach. We went to dinner came back and he was in the exact spot she left him. So he spent the night at the vets office sue to colic....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Poor horse! I hope it will be ok - don't you love how horses tend to need vet care on holidays or weekends or during the middle of the night when the clinic isn't working normal hours so every visit has an extra emergency fee?

Didn't they read the book? THey are only supposed to get sick M-F 8-5.


----------



## kctop72

I know right......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Kay, aspiration was a big concern and one of the reasons he stayed overnight so the vet could determine if antibiotics were needed. 
As an update, my friend just called and vet said he was ok and to come get him! So relieved....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to hear the horse is doing better. Sweet baby Nu! Pretty mama,too. It always seems to be just after 5 in the afternoon or between 2 and 4 in the AM... Happy 4th y'all!!! No firecracker icons????


----------



## QtrBel

ETA deleted double post


----------



## texasgal

Glad the horse is good, kc.

We got home from our airport run at 3:05 this morning.. then up at 7 to tend the critters and back to bed until 10 ... this day is whacked! lol

*sips coffee*

Oh, some good news I think I forgot to share ... I had chicks hatching when we got home monday evening. This hen is 3 1/2 years old and has never sat on eggs until now .. It'll be fun to watch her be a mother. I'm going to let them out of the cage today so they can play in the coop while all the other chickens are out. We had 4. She's still sitting on a couple eggs, but I think she's done.

I love chicks.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks y'all but I'm not saying anything else about my friends horse because as soon as I do, it's wrong. He's atill at the vet because he refused hay.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

CC, Henny had his accident the night before Thanksgiving. =.= PERFECT timing, right? We were at the vet until 4 in the morning the first night. Deeeefinitely got an emergency fee bahahaha. 

Sorry to hear about your friend's gelding not making up his mind, KC. Now that he's choked, she'll need to soak his feed. Maybe the rest of his life if she wants to play it safe, but at the minimum the next week or so since his throat will be enflamed from this choke. Henny choked in September/October?? and I still soak his feed to this day. It's a lot easier for him to eat and blends his supplements together really well.


----------



## kctop72

Yea, she's already planning to soak it. Vet said with him being so big, 17.2 tb stocky boy, this is probably a rare incident and should not be a recurring problem. Any, we shall see....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Went to see Kit's baby daddy today. I never got good pics of him when I got Cat bred. One is a pic of a white spot on his butt cheek, they say he passes it on to most of his foals, and a white spot under his forelock also. It will be interesting to see if Kit will have either, or both.


----------



## nuisance

Had to cut off part of the pic with my hand, because of the glare coming in from the window! lol

He needs his feet done badly... I as tempted to say my farrier is coming out next Friday, do you want me to send him this way?! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Relax nuisance this is the Texas thread no one is going to comment on his feet or any thing in the back ground . You have to post those pictures on the open forum to get those kind of remarks. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

DH's newest adventure.. a year ago he'd never seen the underside of a horse's hoof ... :shock:


----------



## clippityclop

Glad no one has come over and remarked on my horses' feet - they are all chipped and broken and a mess. I won't be getting to them anytime soon, either. Went for a drive this morning to a few towns around here looking at new trucks - that was dumb - my back flared up so bad I started panicking and couldn't get away from the pain. It's low, right above my sacrum. Went into my first aid bag and found some Tramadol and took two. I had to lay on my side for 3.5 hours with pillows wedged everywhere just trying to relax so my muscles would relax. Hubby and older DD did evening chores. Going to watch a movie on the couch propped up on my side again (I can hobble slowly around to get to the privy at least) and I HOPE I can sleep tonight. I can hardly move, much less turn left or right. If the chupacabre came this eve, I'd make an easy target for sure! :wink:


----------



## texasgal

I won't even JOKE about your back. I've had back surgery, so I KNOW what that's all about ....

*hugs*


----------



## kctop72

Me either...back pain is nothing to laugh or joke about! Sounds like a similar pain I went through a few years ago while we were on vacation in Colorado. I was miserable as am sure you are too. Hope you feel better soon cc.

Hope everyone has had a wonderful and safe 4th of July!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I think the fireworks are all over ... even though it was in the distance, we out Gunnie in the pen. He was still a little boogered up when they started rapid fire booming .... Never broke a sweat though ...

I'm glad it's over ..


----------



## outnabout

TG how cool that your DH is getting into horsey activities! Really, do ya think it was the influence of DBA and KC's DH? 
I'm also glad that the fireworks are just about done. I witnessed a big fire start up this evening about a half mile away from the place where I board the horses. At first I wondered who was burning trash but then there was more smoke and in no time at all the flames were shooting up out of the tree tops. Wind was blowing it away from us and it wouldn't have jumped the road, but it make me think of what I would do if I had to get my horses out. Got that covered 
People came with their trucks thinking that we may have to get horses out. I love my horse community here, such nice people. My phone was in the car or I would have taken a pic. Looked like we were in New Mexico!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Well, finally home but the kids are still enjoying the fireworks. Funny how the kids got the first round and the adults got tge second round
Dba, howd your ponies do tonight?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Out ... I definitely think that seeing the horses at the show has inspired him to work with Gunnie ... also the stories from ks's DH helped him see that horses and even seasoned folks have issues ... He was impressed with how calm and un-nerved dba was with the stallions doing their snorty pawing thing ....

There is definitely a new confidence..


----------



## nuisance

We live less than a mile from a rifle range. The fireworks didn't bother the horses. Now, the dogs, that's another story! Just as I would get to sleep, Digger would start barking! lol


----------



## kctop72

The noise didn't seem to bother any of ours either. There was only 1 horse in the barn that got a little antsy but his owner gave him some hay and took his mind off the other stuff....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

The foals were very nervous and flighty all night. They are fine this morning I was told that tonight and tomorrow night there will be fire works also. I think they will handle this in stride.
Texasgal when your husband wants to practice there are plenty of horses here he can trim. Tell him I said hello. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a fabulous Friday! 

Btw, my friends horse is home ajd back to his normal, bratty self! I was getting worried there for a little while....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

So excited that the weekend is yet to arrive  Lots of resting, shopping, eating, swimming, book reading & hanging with family these past two days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

This ia one of those days that dh overbooked himself and now he's taking a nap, ugh....abd hw hasn't done any of the things he was supposed to do. Although he did attattend a funeral thia morning for a church member.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JulieG

I don't live in Texas, but I've been looking at moving there for about a year now. Searching around outside the Fort Worth area for that perfect place!


----------



## QtrBel

Julie once you're there you'll never want to be anywhere else. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Rainy here. Not looking like it'll stop anytime soon. We've been under FlashFlood watches since the 4th.


----------



## Kiara

CC, hope your back is better. 

DB, glad your foals are taking fireworks in stride.

No 4th of July foal here...


----------



## clippityclop

I vow never to get myself injured again - things around here have been going pretty well thanks to DD - DD never says a word - she helps with watering plants, keeps the house caught up, tends to the chickens and goats and other critters and keeps up with her baby sister and I tell her every day how wonderful she is and I'm so grateful she does those things for me without even me asking her to. My teenager is a life saver. As soon as I'm up to it, I'm going to make her get in the truck and take her to go get the Kindle that she has always wanted and about 20 new books for it.


----------



## nuisance

It's great when they step up like that, without having to be asked. You know you raised them right! Hopefully you get better soon.


----------



## Cynical25

I love good wine. That is all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Do tell ..


----------



## Cynical25

Maybe I should have had a touch less wine, lol. Trying to get ready to go to the barn and there is a bit of head spinning...

A Rafenelli vineyard has one of the best red Zinfandels I've ever had. They have a limited release, but my boss gets two cases a year and always gives me a few bottles. That was my last bottle, sadly. The Prisoner is probably my other favorite wine, but it's nearly impossible to find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning friends! Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

Cy, I like the sweeter wines. Can't seem to drink the real dry ones, they feel like sand paper in my mouth, yuk. I had a few glasses of a whitr merlot on the 4 th and it was pretty tasty! 
Has anyone tried that Redd's Apple Ale?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Morning..... last day of Staycation ...


----------



## clippityclop

KC I'm a fan of sweeter wines as well. AND I LOVE PORT. My brain calls for it whenever someone is serving cheesecake. I also try anything with a horse label so that's how I ran across 14 Hands - I prefer their white over red - it is a semi-dry (my next favorite type of wine) and it is easy to drink as well.

If it is available where you are, and since you like sweet, try Messina Hof's 'Beau'. It is a sweet red and you might as well get two bottles. One for yourself, and then you can use the other one to share - if you want to share.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks cc! If I can find it I will definitely try it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

cc .. I love port also. Yum.

(still want to see your DH's saddle)


----------



## QtrBel

CapRock Cabernet Royal and they stopped production:evil: Clippityclop I hope you're feeling better. It means a lot to have a child step up. You're blessed.


----------



## texasgal

Egri Bikaver' - Bull's Blood. Hungarian .. very dry, very smooth, very red, very cheap, will sneak up on you!

We used to find it at Spec's but not in a long time.


----------



## TxPaul

The wife & I are in Canton Tx, east of Dallas area. 4 horses right now and plenty of other animals as well....


----------



## clippityclop

Howdy TxPaul! Glad you dropped in!


I'm such a lush - we do the buy 6 and get 10% off thing all the time........no wine for me in over a week (faints) since it doesn't go well with back pain meds...a whole week - who ever heard of such a thing? That's as bad as trying to build a chicken coop without beer. That's just crazy. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sharpie

I like 14 hands too- not too fancy, easy to drink (both their red and white, IMO) and the price is right. For me, it's dark chocolate or lava cake and port. To Die For!

I did find another vinyard I really liked on a wine tour in fredricksberg though. LOVE that place.


----------



## outnabout

Howdy TxPaul, welcome!
KC good to hear that the big gelding is back and doing OK.
It's been a good weekend. Yesterday morning we rode out back of the property. 
My colt got all crazy because he couldn't go along. Later when I was putting my mare up he ran over me to get out the gate! He has never done anything like that before. Then when I went to get him I had to wrestle with the gate again (ugh, two-hand gates) to put him back in, and so he took advantage of the situation and nipped my arm. Backed him and scolded him half way across the pen. This morning I lunged him in the arena and he was very relaxed when we were done. In a couple of weeks we will take up ponying again with my mare on the back property. They are both used to their new routines now after the move two weeks ago.
Wine... I love dry reds, am trying different Malbecs and Shiraz, also enjoy a good port. Love the sparkling Spanish Cava's in the summer, too. Oh, and a good rosé such as Anjou. Found one a couple of years ago with earthy tones, don't remember the name but it was to die for. Don't drink much, especially in the summer. Hmmm... Just realized that I am now on a public school issued iPad. Haha I'd better shut up about drinking


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! That's really neat that they let you use an Ipad....was just looking at those online. Today (as part of my adventure of getting out of the house - moving slowly of course) we have to go get a new plug/adapter for my daughter's computer - hers was chewed in about 15 places. Gotta love house bunnies. Secretly going to look at Ipads and Kindles if they have them.

I've been watching all kinds of movies while locked down - I get to watch scary movies when DH isn't around. He won't watch them - he says he likes to be able to walk thru the woods at night without feeling like Zombies are following him. I never get that feeling - my fears are more genuine. I worry that I'm going to get chased and sprayed by a rabid skunk and then run into one of those HUGE spider webs with the giant orbweavers splayed over my face and then scream when its little fangs pierce my eye and suck out my eye juice. 

Ok - maybe I've watched a few too many.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome TxPaul! Glad you joined in

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Another good one is The Stump Jump Grenache Shiraz Mourverde (South Australia). Inexpensive goto here is Rex Goliath. Welcome TxPaul


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Someone please turn down the Tejas thermostat?? Geez. Woke up at 7 to go do some more round pen work. 7 and 6 seem to be prime times for any decent work. 

Up to riding about 4 days a week now and got the very exciting news that my landlady is lending me her Curly gelding as my official trail pony until Holly is ready for such adventures! 

We will be ponying her out on the trail this week. Fingers crossed! So far nothing phases her, but all bets are off when you add in jack rabbits and deer. 

How is everyone else dealing with this lovely heat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

DH just came in from working his horse again... they are really starting to gel .... but I don't know who was more sweaty, Gunnie or DH .. both were soaking wet!

We went out on the bikes a while ago and rode through a little rain .. it was beautiful.. then returned home to find that it had rained here.

Yay!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

texasgal said:


> DH just came in from working his horse again... they are really starting to gel .... but I don't know who was more sweaty, Gunnie or DH .. both were soaking wet!
> 
> We went out on the bikes a while ago and rode through a little rain .. it was beautiful.. then returned home to find that it had rained here.
> 
> Yay!


Rain?? What?? Send some this way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Sorry, it was my own little pocket of rain .. asked for, received, and thankful for ...

*grin*


----------



## Kayella

Apparently TG shared because we got some rain today, too.  It cooled everything down but man was it HUMID. The boys got some watermelon today. Picky Henny actually ate a few pieces before turning up his nose! 

The boys went in for a vet visit yesterday. Got some updated radiographs of Henny's feet. They're better, but we've still got some progress to make. Nothing bad or urgent, though!  Bubba got his Coggins pulled and West Nile shot. We were prepared this time and stuck him in the stocks(he cow-kicked my vet last time :/) and he was dancing in place the whole time, but no one was kicked! Henny also got his semi-annual West Nile and Flu Rhino shots and stood like a champ without anything! He's such a pro about taking shots and stuff like that. Makes me a proud horse mommy <3

I am gonna have to cancel my chick order, though. ): After the vet visit, I am broooooke. And we're gonna be needing to buy hay in the next month or so, so gotta save up for that. But on the bright side, Foxy and Willow are getting along now! They cuddle together to sleep and Willow follows Foxy everywhere! It's adorable.


----------



## kctop72

Had a great ride tonight! My katt lady was awesome. She worked great and the flag didn't bother her at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Crap, another typo....katy lady is what I call her.....most of the time; )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I had a dream we got some rain but hence.....it was only a dream *sigh*

Happy Monday morning y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Oh I will happily send you some. Happily. We are saturated and it is running off not sinking in. I empty full buckets at least twice a day. We are usually in a pattern of scattered showers at this point not every day down pours multiple times.:shock: Grass looks great though....


----------



## texasgal

Well ..... we got a little more rain last night.. and it drizzled on me on the way to work.

It sure is humid, but I'll take every .01 inches of rain we get..

lol


----------



## Kiara

Kay, great to hear how well Henny did at the vets. Maybe he'll rub off on his buddy after a while 

KC, that's great! Reminds me I need to do some more flag work too, though last time it didn't phase her.

TG, I guess you sent us a little too. It rained everywhere but on us yesterday, though my car was wet this morning, so I guess we got some overnight. Yeay!

We worked on the trailer a little bit, it will look all sorts of spiffy once we are done, I tell you  Little girl also followed my in with no hesitation. Still didn't get her back feet in, but wasn't focused on that. Just want her to step in and out without rushing out and hesitating. She is doing really well.


----------



## texasgal

Badger .. so sweet.


----------



## Kiara

Love this pic of Badger. So serene and wise.


----------



## Cynical25

Gave Cash Saturday off, after our crappy Friday ride - just turned him out into the grassy arena while I cleaned his paddock. Went back to ground driving Sunday. He did fantastic so I was about to put him up, then he took off, completely out of the blue and completely out of character. Caught him and worked for a few minutes to find a good end note. Then he got all worked up when I tried to lead him. So again we worked to find a good end place. We were both exhausted and drenched in sweat by this time. This is not my usual, quiet little guy.

Hosed him off and hand grazed to cool down. When I finally went to put him up, two ponies had managed to get in Cash's paddock and were eating his hay. Chased them out and got about 50 yards away before I heard squealing - those devils had snuck back under Cash's paddock fence. One was finishing the hay, one had Cash cowering in a corner while he bit and kicked the crap out of him. Chased them out again and got one of the barn workers to pen those obnoxious pests up and replace my horses' breakfast. Cash has bite marks all over his rump & hocks, so I'm quite pleased he managed to get in one good two-hind-hooves kick to that **** pony. Pretty crappy day at the barn, overall.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning boys and girls. 
Not a wine person here. Too much cheap stuff as a kid.... didn't taste good the 2nd time around! lol

I didn't do diddly squat this weekend! My rheumatoid was acting up. It's been awhile but still didn't like it!


----------



## Cynical25

Badger has such a sweet face!


----------



## texasgal

Sorry about your crappy day, Cy. *hugs*

Badger is JUST that sweet too ... I can't WAIT to start working with him .. I think he's going to be fun.


----------



## Kayella

Poor Cash! Good for him to get a little revenge in hehe. 

We are lucky apparently because it's been raining steadily the past 20 minutes! Woohoo!! I may not have to clean out the paddock today :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Prettiest horse in the world .. yup .. sorry guys .. she's mine.. *wink*


----------



## Cynical25

TG, you have three beautiful horses 

I should be working, but I'm online oogling saddles. Wishing I had sold my existing saddle a few years back, rather than opting to unload my roughout training saddle. *pout* 

I'm excited it's almost lunch time so I can enjoy leftovers from last night's Thanksgiving-inspired meal


----------



## clippityclop

So glad everyone is getting to horse around! I have a favorite saddle on my list of WANTS (not needs) - I wish I had the cash laying around for it b/c they are pricey, but this is my dream saddle (it can be adjusted to fit any horse - the tree can be adjusted and there are various shims to use for different backs).

Trail Riding Saddles & Endurance Saddles From Specialized Saddles.










This is very similar to the one I would choose - mine would have added silver in the cantle, different conchos (I love silver) and a padded seat that goes all the way to the pommel. I prefer the barbed wire tooling and I LOVE latigo straps so those get to stay, with aluminum endurance stirrups. It would end up looking like a western saddle without a horn in the end, kind of like the endurance saddle I have now. LOL! Except this one would be 15lbs lighter. ;-)


----------



## nuisance

I'd love to have a saddle with no horn. I never use the horn, if I have to grab on, I use the mane. And, every time we ride, that there are some steep up hills....I end up with bruised belly every time! lol


----------



## texasgal

Did ya'll see this??? 

http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/own-son-samtyr-210082/page13/#post3000513

Poor dba .. stallion poor already! lol


----------



## kctop72

Yep. Poor DBA, I'm sure that's gonna be a hard decision!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Must suck to be him, right?! lol How will he turn that one down?!


----------



## Cynical25

DB's going to need a bigger facility to accomodate all these stallions! Or all the mares coming in to breed, anyway.


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> I'd love to have a saddle with no horn. I never use the horn, if I have to grab on, I use the mane. And, every time we ride, that there are some steep up hills....I end up with bruised belly every time! lol


I won my first Novice CTR in a western barrel racing saddle LOL! But I had to give up saddle horns - yes, bruised belly is no good. I once caught the center front clasp of my bra on a horn and broke it off (front clasp bra) when jumping and that wasn't pretty - I also bruised my sternum. Going up and down hills - the thing just gets in the way. But I love a good deep seat like you find on working saddles and I love the western fenders. It's the best western/english combo I can find. You can even make the seat neon colored or any other color under the sun if you want - I love living on the wild side. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

That's what mine is, Royal silver, barrel saddle. It's really comfy, but **** that's a tall horn for a fat gut like mine! But, I rode my friends saddle that has a short horn... still bruised myself. Guess I really get on up there when going up hill! lol

NATRC has been advertising so many trail rides! I want to go!!! but.... I'll really have to get in better shape... me and the horse!


----------



## QtrBel

The horn has got to go on my Aussie. It was one of those too good to pass up and had to to decide on the spot. Never noticed or paid attention to the horn. I may let DH have it and find one without. My son has already laid claim to daddy's saddle Aussie (no horn and too small for my hind end) but is currently using and abusing my English all purpose.


----------



## nuisance

Only thing I use my horn for, is my small saddle bags that go over the horn.


----------



## outnabout

Hi everyone...
Had a good morning even though the summer heat is definitely back. Pulled my colt up to groom and let him stand tied in the arena while I rode my mare. Gave him lots of sweet talk and scratches and he remained relaxed until again, when I brought him back to the pen gate. After I walked him in his head shot up and he began screaming. His new fence buddy who was out in the back pasture comes running up, calling out to him. And of course here I am again struggling with the gate that is impossible to secure with one hand. He began to push me to get out the gate but I had my stick this time and backed him up. That and a whoa quieted him long enough to get the darn gate closed. I hope he grows out of his little buddy sour stage!

TG Badger is very handsome! Looking forward to hearing more about him.

Cyn so sorry to hear about the evil pony attack on Cash. Glad he was able to get the mean one back.

Nu take care... There is always next weekend to play.

CC... IMO saddle horns are only good for roping or ponying and otherwise get in the way on the trail, like Nu says, usually when you get hit in the belly


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> Only thing I use my horn for, is my small saddle bags that go over the horn.


Oh yeah, that too. I guess saddle horn injuries were easier to remember


----------



## Kayella

ONA, any time he does that, BACK him up a good 50-100 feet. Any time my boys want to rush back to their paddocks, I oblige. By backing them up the entire way. About half way they're thinking, "Alright mom, I'm sorry!" but I always back them until I get to the middle of their paddock and let them stand. If they try to rush their head out of their halters(Henny was bad about that at dinner time) I'll stand there and wait until they're standing nicely before I take the halter completely off.


----------



## outnabout

^^^
He is great walking back to his pen, but he doesn't like to be left there alone. Its been an issue for two days now. Dont see it as something I can correct unless he doesn't respect my space. Hopefully he will adjust, as I havent pulled him out much yet in the new place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I think his attention should always be on you when you're leading him, as it can lead to him getting into your space from getting too excited. I would have him move his feet any time his attention came off me. It could help with his buddy sour issues by making him think it's not okay to act that way. At least while you're around, that is. But, that's just me.  I've got a high strung pony who will pop right quick out of fear and a learning yearling, so I don't let them get away with much haha. That being said, they're buddy sour. =.= Henny is actually better about it than Bubba. I can lead them away and they'll be fine, but the one left behind gets worked up a bit. Irritates the crud out of me when they call to the other who went away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

oooh my arab had a bad habit of rushing thru gates when being led when I first got him. I wanted to smack him! It is no fun getting slammed into a post b/c he was afraid the gate was going to hit him in the butt. We argued forEVER one day - I made him stop half way thru. Oh you should have seen him dance! Then an inch here, and an inch there, and I would let him come in. He got in the habit of easing thru then he would still charge at the last minute and swing his rear as if the gate way was going to bite him. I made him go backward thru it too! THen I made him walk thru my garden gate which has an overhead bar at 6 foot high. That was even more of a challenge! He also wouldn't load in the trailer for squat either. I think it was all connected - he must have had a fear of small spaces. He's good to go now - well, as long as I never let the gate hit him in the ****.

One of my QH's back in the old days was the same way - I couldn't convince him to stand in shafts until he was 12 years old. Once he figured out that the cart wasn't going to get him, he was a blast - but I always drove him in an open bridle because he needed to SEE all the way around and I constantly pulled his tail and said 'good boy' for the entire first year he drove.


----------



## Kiara

My gelding does it sometimes. He loads no problem, I can lead him through wherever I want with a halter or bridle on. Every once in a blue moon he will rush through it though and then he's fine. He doesn't push me, he waits until I'm out of his way. I got better at seeing when he was thinking about it, and when I have a halter/bridle on him I can curb it now (he doesn't get to leave until he walks out calmly). When I let him out after dinner (he gets penned up for dinner so my girl can eat in peace), I have gotten him to calmly walk out. Except yesterday. First time in more than 6 months that he rushed out after I walked off to the side (out of his way). *sigh* He was hyper, so I guess note to myself: more work when he's hyper. Yeay. The irony is, he is good 99% of the time. It's just that odd 1% he decides to be a toot.


----------



## Kayella

Whenever I lead through a gate, I'll turn the horse back towards the gate, lead them forward while I grab the gate, then back up and make them stand while I close the gate before I walk off to let them go. Bubba doesn't rush, but whenever it's time to turn around, he SHOOTS that tiny butt of his over as fast as possible. He's very quick to respond to anything(which is why he's so quick to pop you.) When he was in the stocks at the vet, the second the needle touched him his back legs shot out from beneath him and back under within half a second. Good thing no one was behind him LOL. 

Henny is perfect about leading through gates. Heck, sometimes I will let him go ahead of me through the gate to close it behind him if I don't have a halter on him(if I'm taking him somewhere real quick I'll lead him with a hand on his cheek.) He pivots around towards the gate himself and stands there while I close it. He's such a good boy! <3


----------



## texasgal

Soooooooooo funny. We have the opposite problem. Gunnie doesn't want to go back to the pasture.. He stops, and looks back .. and I had to teach DH how to use the lead without turning arround to "encourage" him to continue to walk forward .. lol


----------



## outnabout

Yeah, Eli and I have been doing gates since he was 6 months when I led him all over the property. He is a very laid back, mellow kind of guy. Just about everything we have done with him he takes in stride, no big deal. I tell people he has lived a previous life as a horse because nothing bothers him and he learns so quickly. My first attempt at flexing him about 6 months ago was surprising. I held the lead rope on his back and gave it a light but firm pull. He flexed his neck all the way back! Did the same on the other side, about half way. That was when I started telling people that he is a reincarnated horse haha. 
I need to read up on how to help him with the buddy sour issue.


----------



## texasgal

o .... m ..... g .......

The horses are coming home this weekend. It's really happening! 

Of course, we will be losing the pen the same day, so that is kinda scarey .. but I'm so excited!

My stomach is in knots, because ya'll know that it'll change the dynamics. Feed time will be more chaotic .. and Gunnie may be more interested in the pasture than work time when his buddies get here.

Pray that DH doesn't get frustrated. He's pretty focused right now, so this will add a bit of distraction for his training...

PSYCHED ... Charm is FINALLY going to be at home .. (after 6.5 years)


----------



## texasgal

Looks like so much fun!

SASS-Home of Cowboy Action Shooting

Right down the road from me .. a club.

TRR pic 31


----------



## kctop72

So excited for you TG!!!! Hopefully your DH will not lose his focus, it's just something else to work though and he sounds like he's getting it together

I'm very excited for this weekend too. I'm actually gona get to ride my mare in a parade (unless something else comes up, *knocking on wood*). Didn't get to last year but this year, I think we're ready


----------



## Cynical25

Super exciting, TG!
Have fun in the parade, KC!
Is it Friday yet?


----------



## dbarabians

kctop what parade? and what time I might have to just stand in the crowd to watch you and the husband ride by. LOL 
Is it the Blueridge Rodeo parade and if so is HorseMom going to be there too?
Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes, it is the Blue Ridge Rodeo parade and I don't know about HorseMom, good question????

I think it starts at 6.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhh it's an exciting week.

The horses are coming home this weekend.. nervous and excited.

Our "package" is coming today from Horse.com ..

I just heard that someone that works for our division office is quitting and I am being recommended for her replacement. This would be a WORK FROM HOME position ... 

OMG .. life is good.


----------



## kctop72

Wow tg, good news all around for you!!

Our church band is performing at the District Assembly for Church of the Nazarene tonight and I;m excited for that too. We were chosen by the district Superintendent which is very cool Our drummer on Sunday said "I don't have a suit to wear" Preacher said " If you wear a suit I/m might not let you play!"


----------



## texasgal

^^ lol .. that's right!

The job isn't a given .. I'm going to contact the Division Director and talk to her .. she calls me "Super Woman" .. so I know she likes me.. *grin*

She would be my new boss... if I get the position.


----------



## kctop72

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you tg! Working from home is great, I will be here the rest of the week. Sometimes things get very distracting but I just tell them, not now, I'm working....fix your own lunch! LOL


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. I'm sure having THREE horses out back that need working could be a real distraction... lol.

But from what I understand, there are "quotas" or productivity levels that have to be met .. I guess so they know you aren't at home working the horses.. lol


----------



## Cynical25

Fingers crossed for good job news, TG!

The BO patched Cash's paddock so the ponies can't get in to eat his food, and she put a giant exercise ball in there to keep him entertained so he wont mess with the patch before its fixed permanently. He was scared of the soccer ball sized jolly ball in his neighbors paddock, so the look on his poor face at this massive ball invading his domain was priceless.


----------



## texasgal

^^ and WHERE are the PICTURES???


----------



## kctop72

I truly laughed out loud cy! 

Ok, it's summertime, I'm working at home and here by myself because all 3 of my kids are working! May need someone to pinch me because I think I'm dreaming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

yay for working in general! Today was my first day back to work at hubby's office - just a half day - but it sure is nice to hang out with grownups for a change. Grandma has the kiddos. I'm done an hour early - hmm what to do with myself!!!!


----------



## HorseMom1025

We'll actually be at the Hunt County Horseman Association show at Hopkins County Civic Center in Sulphur Springs this weekend. . I've seen the signs for the Blue Ridge parade and wish we could do both. Kitten and Acey are committed to the show and based on the current standings, she has a really good chance of being overall high point in her Age/classes this year. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday morning y'all! Hope everyone has a terrific day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Happy Happy ...

"They" are asking for my resume ....

prayers up if this is supposed to be..


----------



## Cynical25

Morning all. Not enough coffee in Dallas to wake me up today...


----------



## texasgal

Ruh roh ... too much wine last night??? hehe


----------



## texasgal

Resume sent...


----------



## clippityclop

Why is it Thursday and not Friday? I dreamed it was Friday - I woke up and it wasn't - how depressing.


----------



## Cynical25

It should totally be Friday by now.

So exciting, TG! Hope the process goes quickly so you know which way things are going asap!

Fiance's 6 yr old godson spent the night, but Fiance got called into work on some emergency issue, so I was left feeding, bathing, & putting two giggling kids to bed so they can get up at 7 am for summer camp. Shortly after, one of the kids started puking. Fun times.


----------



## texasgal

OMG Cy ... lol. I'm sorry, not laughing .. really ... oh, yes I am.

That sucks! ... but FIGURES...

*hugs*


----------



## Kiara

Finger's crossed for you, TG!

I'm actually glad it's not Friday. Too much to do and Friday have to get to bed early to get up at 3am for work Saturday...

Cyn, sorry to hear. Murphy's law.


----------



## nuisance

That's why God gave us kids when we are young! I'm too damned old to stay up with a puking kid! 

Good luck TG, prayers sent!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!!!! I'm back from the dark ages!! Otherwise known as internet prison LOL. We finally got internet here at our new house. For some reason it would not allow me to log in and post from my phone any more, so I couldn't talk to you guys! 

So, anyone wanna come over....to my new house in TEXAS!! hehehe. Did I mention that I absolutely LOVE IT HERE!! I don't even mind the heat, it's wayyyy better than that stank humidity. lol

My horses are so happy, although they would be happier if they had some hay, our pasture is all weeds.  The issue is I can't find any reasonably priced, and this move has killed us financially until about 2 months from now when DH stipend starts paying out. I'm talking ramen noodles broke. I'm thinking about posting an ad on craigslist - will work for hay! lol. But seriously, I've got to figure something out for them. If I can find just one round roll for now that would be amazing!

Anyways...TG, fingers crossed for you to get that job! I work from home, and I absolutely love doing so! It sounds like they are very interested in you and soon you may just have it!!


----------



## kctop72

Glad y'all got settled in ems! Sorry, don't know much about hay in your area, we get ours from a guy that's east of is and we get square bales.

I'm still praying for you tg!!!

Cy, sorry about the sick kiddo. Thus really stinks....yuk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome to your new home state! Remind me again what area you moved to? Good luck on the hay front.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks kc and cyn 

I'm in Springtown


----------



## texasgal

Hey Ems .. (you need to change your location in your signature now!)

Maybe dba or kctop can clue you in on some good hay suppliers.. (I forget which side of town you are on ...)

Welcome.


----------



## dbarabians

EMS people are cutting hay right now. If you can find it in the field and load it yourself it is going to be a lot cheaper. 5-7 $ a bale.
I would find a local familyn owned feed store with a local source of hay. Where is Springtown? I have heard of it but have no idea where it is located. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

You're right TG! I do need to change it! You reminded me of changing my sig when Pan was born also, what would I do without you! Thanks 

DB we checked our local feed suppliers, and for a round bale it was $85-$95! And we just can't pay that right now. We are just south of Dallas, DH goes to school in Irving every day.


----------



## kctop72

I guess I thought springtown was closer to ft worth? You can try craigs list. We found our hay supplier by driving around and saw a hay for sale sign. We got very lucky cause his hay is very good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnnwalkers do as kctop has and drive around. Here there are several signs in different places for hay about 50$.
You can go the cheap route and buy johnson grass hay. I have fed it to my horses for years without any problems. In fact after the first cutting or maybe the second one that is all we bale at the farm. It is how the hay is cured that is important and these local farmers know how to bale hay.
We sent a lot of hay north to Oklahoma after the tornado or else I would tell you to meet me and I could hook you up with a few bales.
I am going out later today to the farm near Paris. I will do a count to see if we can help you.
Dont get your too excited we must keep a certain number for the cattle there are well over a hundred there. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yes it is closer to Fort Worth. It's south west (is that 2 words...or one in this context? hmmm) of the whole DFW area. I have been checking CL and so far what I've found is way north and east of us. I've seen rolls just sitting in fields here and I've been tempted to attach a note to some of them with my phone number asking to buy one! lol. Assuming they aren't ridiculously priced like what I've found around here. I miss the $15-$25 rolls in TN. But I like it here better so oh well!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

DB how kind of you to even consider it!! It says a lot about you  I will tell you guys one thing, the people and hospitality here is like nothing I have ever seen! Even on the way here (AFTER we got in TX) pulling horse trailers and going through the crazy traffic, people went out of their way to let us in and drive considerately around us. People have been very warm and accepting of us. It's just great!


----------



## kctop72

Wow! 15-25 for round bales, I'd miss it too! !

Dba, you gonna be back on this side of town tonight so dh can do some trimming for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday my fellow Texans! 

Rode and bathed my mare last night to get ready for our parade debut tonight. I'm so excited and she did so well last night, she never even balked or spead up while I carried the flag for the first time desensitizing her was the one great thing dh did with her. Although he never had a flag around her. Anyways, I am one proud horse momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

kc .. tell that DH of yours that my DH's horse now wears a diaper on HIS head... *snort*


----------



## kctop72

^^laughing histerically.....

Breathing now...... Ok so why is gunnie wearing a diaper on his head?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, he is a special needs horse. Everything bothers poor Gunnie. And because we have dealt with an eye problem already, DH decided that he needed a fly mask. Oh, and typical DH style .. this is the one he got:










I apologize for the no pictures ... I didn't want to further humiliate the poor horse.


----------



## kctop72

That's too funny tg! So does it have the ears too? I guess if they need a fly mask, might as well get one with glasses so thwy can see right? *snickering* but not laughing.....ok you caught me lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It DOES have ears .. *sigh* .. (and how appropriate that this falls on page 666) .. *snort*

We didn't leave it on him in the pasture last night .. we might never find it again. He didn't seem to mind it in the pen yesterday though, so I'm sure if the flies get bad again, he'll have it on.

Funny stuff!


----------



## kctop72

I put Katy's on her last night before turning her out in a paddock for the night and of course dh is making fun of her. She's not a fan of it but ahe tolerates it. She knows I'm just looking out for her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Great fly mask, TG. Mine don't leave theirs on.:? I had to cut the ear parts off so they would stay at least for the day. 

EMS, best of luck finding hay. I know it can be hard. It drives me nuts driving past fields with rows of rotting hay:evil:


----------



## texasgal

More Badger pics!


































I'm including this one even though it's not really attractive .. because you can see the "pattern" on his back. I think it might be sweat and sunburn, but it's almost giraffe-like. I won't post it in open forum because I don't want to hear the OMG HE'S GOT HERDA comments... isn't NOT HERDA .. lol Interesting, none-the-less..


----------



## texasgal

And just to prove that "always so pretty" isn't always so pretty:

























My daughter took these pics and she says "Mom, I like Badger better than Charm through my camera.." 

I tend to agree.. lol


----------



## Kayella

LOL Charm looks like she's been hitting the 24/7 grass buffet! 

Bubba tried rubbing off his fly mask yesterday. He got it off over one ear. I almost died laughing when he walked up and the mask was crooked on his face. He just stood there like, "Take it off already!" :lol:

Henny also has some marks similar to those on his back, TG. I dunno what they're from but they look neat. I'll have to try and take some pics of it and another mark I'm looking at to show y'all. Badger is adorable!

P.S. - I need pics of Gunner in his fly mask.


----------



## kctop72

Love the pics tg! Especially the he's sticking his tongue out at us He is very photogenic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Sorry after looking again, that's charm sticking her tongue out isn't it? It's still cute 
The coat pattern is cool, I like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Very nice pics TG. Might be a stupid question, but what is the white mark on his cheek? Looks like a half moon.

Kay, my gelding did that. He managed to pull one ear out and walked around looking like he had two ears lol


----------



## texasgal

Charm is DISGUSTINGLY fat ... I haven't fed her since late March-ish ... seriously. Can't wait to bring her home to the no-grass-so-you're-on-a-diet ranch! 

There is clover in that pasture and I know some clover can cause a photo-sensitive reaction. Charm had a reaction on her pink nose until most of the clover died back .. I even wondered if that had something to do with the sun/sweat causing those marks. They have ONE shade tree .. it's a NICE shade tree, but they don't spend all day under it and the sun has been brutal.

Badger also has very clear primitive markings. They aren't so clear now because he is sunbleached, but he has vertical stripes on either side of his whithers that extend almost half way down his shoulder at one point ... and barring on his legs ...

And he is pretty adorable .. I can't wait to really put some time in with him ...

I'll discuss pics with Gunnie tonight...


----------



## texasgal

Kiara .. it was supposed to be a "10" .. but the brand didn't take. The ranch I bought him from brands the birth year on the left cheek.. Gunnie has a 9 .. Badgers would be a 10.


----------



## Kiara

Ah, thank you for explaining. I have only seen brands on the butt, or on mustangs on the neck sometimes, never the cheek. Learn something new everyday


----------



## texasgal

I was looking for a picture of one of them that showed all THREE brands (left cheek, left shoulder, left hip) ...

I kinda like it.. and don't think one of them will ge stolen! lol


----------



## Cynical25

TG's horses are definitely "in good flesh."  They all looks so sweet, I just want to love on them!

Good luck at the parade, KC! Glad flag training went smoothly.

Ground drove Cash in his surcingle and snaffle bridle last night and he was really responsive, despite it being 95° and humid and his super sensitive self being COVERED in welts from flies. As I was putting him up at 8:30, they were just starting to feed! Made me even more proud that Cash did so well, considering his dinner was 2 hours later than normal. 

I think I need to hold off on riding anymore until I get a saddle that fits him. My saddle was purchased specifically for a massively wide Paint, and it's just not working on my petite 2 year old. Fiance is not too pleased, since me not having to buy a saddle was a big condition of allowing me to buy a horse


----------



## Kiara

Cyn, have you thought about a saddle with a gullet system? That way you can keep adjusting while he is growing and then get a fitted saddle once he is done growing and filled in, instead of buying new saddles as he changes.

ETA: You can get a used one too. Cheaper and you won't have to feel bad if it gets banged up a bit with a young horse


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, I'm looking at used ones. Mainly because I'm a quality ***** and can't imagine riding around in a mediocre saddle rather than a bigger name with known quality in looks & materials *blushing* 

I just have to get over myself, though, since I can't justify big bucks on something he'll likely grow out of within the next two years. Gosh, being practical stinks, lol.


----------



## texasgal

^^ admitting your addiction is the first step .....


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling. We had a friend but an import from theaauction for $100 so we could have something to start the youngster in. I ended up using it on my mare for a little while. It was very plain but very comfy and fit her well. She's filled out alot more and I can use my good barrel saddle on her now with no problems. One of my friends in thw barn is using it now and loves it, so does her horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I dare you I double dare you to post those pictures on the open forum! HERDA is a very serious matter and you should not even consider breeding your gelding!!!!!!!
You are depriving several people of the joy of being know it all's. Shame on you!!!
I hope everyone enjoys the weekend.
We need another meet and greet so I can justify getting the weekend off again. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

LOL ... dba ... 

But I think my gelding would make a GREAT breeding prospect...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I second another meet and greet!!! DB my DH wants to meet you specifically (nothing against other members, he's a veteran) He did ask yesterday when/if there was going to be another meet up. He's never even been on here but has heard my stories about you guys lol!

I lOVE the pics TG. Your horses look so happy and at ease with you. I love the fly mask also. I think pictures are in order!
Good luck in the parade KC, how fun!
Hope you find a saddle that works CYN. Craigslist seems to always have a variety of things. I also drove by a pawn shop here in Springtown and saw a bunch of saddles on racks outside.

Hope everyone has a happy Friday and a great weekend!!!


----------



## Kiara

Vote is still up for meet mid-late September at McKinney Roughs (East of Austin).


----------



## texasgal

Italian Wedding Soup ... just YUM!










Even if it is Hospital Cafeteria style....


----------



## texasgal

I hate when some horse crazy kid comes on and asks a simple question and gets the Holier-than-thou soapbox lecture.

I think it's settled though .. *wink*

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/irish-cob-breeding-farm-230713/


----------



## clippityclop

I can do McKinney roughs or the Piney Woods - both are only about an 1 -1.5 hours from me either direction pulling a trailer ..... sounds good to me!! 

I know I mentioned it before but just in case - you do need shoes on your horses for McKinney and coggins. Let's pray that it will be at least out of the 90's by that time - well, one can hope!


----------



## texasgal

I won't have shoes .. and don't know if we'll have boots by then or not ...


----------



## Kiara

I'll ask my farrier next week what he'll recommend. My gelding has feet like rocks that grow like weeds.

Haven't heard of Piney Woods. Where is that located?

TG, LOVE Italian wedding soup! They serve it at my work every now and again. YUmm!


----------



## clippityclop

Part of TG's comment from the other thread:

"I don't know her, but I find it helpful to do a little research before climbing up on my soapbox. It helps lower the number of times I get knocked off of it."


Changed just a bit: 

Do a little research before climbing up on your soapbox. It helps lower the number of times you get knocked off of it.


What a GREAT quote - TG you should put it as your signature line. Way to go for sticking up for her - that other lady was way out of line.


----------



## texasgal

Piney Woods is the area of Texas that I live on the edge of ... The couple of places we discussed earlier are pretty much in my backyard... Whoot!

Once we get a trailer, we plan to frequent the National Forest and ride...


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Part of TG's comment from the other thread:
> 
> "I don't know her, but I find it helpful to do a little research before climbing up on my soapbox. It helps lower the number of times I get knocked off of it."
> 
> 
> Changed just a bit:
> 
> Do a little research before climbing up on your soapbox. It helps lower the number of times you get knocked off of it.
> 
> 
> What a GREAT quote - TG you should put it as your signature line. Way to go for sticking up for her - that other lady was way out of line.


I'm always pretty careful to include myself in any situation, this is the reason I worded it like that ...

I saw her back on the thread, so I know she read it .. did not respond.. I'm not surprised. She is one of the most preachy people on HF in my opinion.

Funny, too, that SHE BREEDS GVs, which is basically the same horse this little girl is in love with ...


----------



## clippityclop

This is the place we had talked about trying to meet up at last year....... 

Parking :: Seahorse Haven

reasonable rates, overnight camping and hookups. 50+ miles of trail for barefoot horses in the shade! Just a few minutes from Montgomery where there is plenty of fast food or groceries, or whatever you need. ;-)


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> This is the place we had talked about trying to meet up at last year.......
> 
> Parking :: Seahorse Haven
> 
> reasonable rates, overnight camping and hookups. 50+ miles of trail for barefoot horses in the shade! Just a few minutes from Montgomery where there is plenty of fast food or groceries, or whatever you need. ;-)


We even have Wineries in Montgomery ... and a fabulous pizza place!


----------



## kctop72

Loved it tg!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

This is what trails look like in the piney woods:









I wonder if I still have any from McKinney Roughs - I'll check


----------



## clippityclop

Dang - no electronic photos of McKinney - I'll have to go thru the dusty old-fashioned box of pictures - like REAL photos - real photopaper and everything - some even say KODAK on the back -imagine that....:lol:


----------



## Kiara

I went through the trouble once of digitalizing (read: scanning) 800 pictures... The fun...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I, of course, had to go and look at the thread TG. Nicely stated! It's very frustrating how people always have to scrutinize every little thing on here...well not HERE...but the forum


----------



## outnabout

Hope everyone has a Good Friday and weekend! I'm off today and tonight.
TG I'm loving your pictures and hearing about your DH with his horse. Good job with that other thread, too. I went and saw snarly people there and left, ugh.

EMS glad you are settling in your new home. Is DH at UD? You mentioned Irving. Awesome institution.

KC we wanna see pics of you with your mare in the parade...

Haven't been trail riding because it is so darn hot and the lady I tag along with schedules her rides at 10 a.m., too late in this heat. Maybe next week, as it is supposed to be in the low 90's. We've been riding in the arena and back of the property.

My colt has finally settled down  He has always been so good, he had me spoiled. 

Hey if we want to do the meet-up in September, how soon can we set a date?
The piney woods sound very appealing, barefoot in shady sand!

CC how is your back? Are you getting out yet?


----------



## dbarabians

OK all the DFW people maybe we should trailer pool and have a caravan if any of us get to go to the trail ride our southern friends are planning. Cuts cost and reduces the hassle and chances something will go wrong.
kiara i will bring flame if I get to go. Leave room in the trailer for an extra horse just in case you fall in love. I will insist you ride him of course. Out of sight of the husband no doubt.
I jinxed myself with the storm that passed through yesterday afternoon.
I had some repairmen here and after seeing the brooding darkness approaching I suggested that they wrap up for the day and I unsaddled the horse I was planning to ride.
I talked to kctop and told her of our upcoming relief and then........... NOTHING.
If I had left everything out, insisted the repairmen continue, rode Star, and kept my big mouth shut WE would have seen the downpour and flooding Plano just east of us received. Thanks KCtop.
you dont expect me to take the blame for this by myself do you? Next time tell me to shut up and leave things as they were. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Ya know, I didn't even know it was clouding up cause I had been working at my computer all day and when I walked out the front door, it seemed nice then I checked oit back and saw it. No, we didn't get any rain but it did bring some cooler temps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

DB, don't tempt me. Lol. I will have an empty slot, since my mare won't be ready at that time, so I will only be taking my gelding. So maybe DH can ride him then, if I will ride Flame. If not, maybe someone has a hubby safe horse (I'd call him an advanced beginner, he can stick pretty well, but he wants to relax on a trail ride, not worry about a horse acting up) that he could use? Pretty please? If not, we'll figure something else out.

ETA, DB, if you'd like to ride my gelding, you are welcome to of course. We do only have English saddles, don't know if you mind that.


----------



## clippityclop

Outnabout, my back is doing great - I stopped taking the Aleve for the past couple of days just to see where I stand - and pretty good so far. Can't exercise or run or Zumba without feeling a 'twang' so I'm satisfied with the fact that I can at least get up and do my own chores around here. I can tie my own shoes - that's a plus. Residual pain low in the middle - feels kind of like when a person first starts to go into labor or like having bad back cramps during, well you know....TMI? LOL! But I feel it getting better every day. I need it to get better - my horses need pedicures and I am the farrier. One day at a time!

CAN"T WAIT to get on a horse - it can't come quick enough. 

BOY it is hot in here - the AC unit's fan motor quit yesterday - was hosing horses off in the yard and hear that familiar sound of a fan motor going out - like a screeching woman. We set it up with another fan, but it isn't pulling enough air we just turned off the unit completely. It's about 85+ inside - not bad if you sit still, but we'll be eating out tonight. NO way am I even going to boil water and heat up the house more.

I'm thinking hot wings and a hot fudge brownie sundae sounds like a good way to finish out the day!


----------



## Kiara

Talked to DH, he has no issue riding my gelding, so he'll be good. He did like Late September, ideally early October for 2 reasons: 1. Heat won't be as bad, 2. he is on too many business trips August/September to say if he could make it. And he votes McKinney Roughs, because it's closer.  Ontop of that, we need to make sure the trailer is ready to go (Electrical works, but is a little weak, so we have to fix that and ensure brakes are working) and are breaking in our new truck (yeay!). 

What are everyone elses' thoughts? Preferences so far?

CC, so glad to hear your back is doing better! The rest will come in time, just take it as it gets better.


----------



## dbarabians

I love the area around Austin . If shoes are required I would need to know.
None of my arbians and only a couple of the QHs have ever had shoes on their feet.
Kctops husband is not the only one to trim one of the arabs and comment on the improbablity of attaching a shoe to those hard feet.
IMO the people hosting the event need to make it as simple as possible to ensure that most can attend.
Are there horses for rent at either of these places? In case someone does not want to haul horses a couple of hundred miles one way.
Shalom


----------



## Kiara

DB, that's why I will have to talk to my farrier. I have had multiple people (including farriers) comment on how hard my geldings feet are. He's coming next Friday, so I'll let you know what he thinks. I haven't been to either area, so cannot tell you what accommodations are there. CC probably knows best, or TG. Sadly, I also don't have any horses to offer to anyone. Still working on getting number 2 broke. She needs to evict that baby already so we can continue training! lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We have a big 30 ft slant load trailer. With dividers will carry 4, take the dividers out and can carry 6 if anyone wants to "horse pool" lol!


----------



## Kiara

Totally off topic, but here is a thread about someone that knows their target audience: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/craigslist-ad-mods-im-not-making-231458/


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, my boy will definitely not be ready for a trail ride this fall, so I'm out unless I find a rental horse, lol.

My brain has already checked out for the weekend. My body is having a hard time waiting 1.5 more hours to leave...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

If my daughter's mare gains enough weight by then we would have an extra for someone to ride. Although she has the worst hair cut.....not done by us though. She's a gorgeous Palomino, almost white! Pan will be weaned by then so I can leave his little butt at home! woo hoo!

I want to see DB get on and ride DH's monstrous gelding, he's over 16hh right now, pushing 17.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical did you forget you have a friend in the DFW area with plenty of horses to ride. I was thinking of taking Flame and Eddie just in case someone wants to ride and cant bring a horse.
Hauling two is as easy as hualing one and with both of them there they should not be too nervous.
EMStnnwalkers I might take you up on that trailer pool offer.
i have a 17 hh TB mare and I do ride her occasionally. Before I got Star she was the one I rode everyday to calm her down. but I will gladly hop on your husbands horse if it entertains you. LOL
Once the time date and location are set then we northern members can work out our travel plans. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I vote SeaHorse Haven in the Sam Houston Nat'l Forest.

You can't camp overnight at McKinney Roughs - so you will have to stay at the Horse Hotel or something else and haul in and out each morning and night. Yes you have to have shoes on your horse if you don't have boots- your horse will be done for the weekend after about an hour of riding otherwise (been there done that). You also have to haul in your own water for the day and you only have about 15 miles of trail to choose from (the rest is off limits to horses). 

Sam Houston Nat'l forest gives us access to 50 miles of trail, an enclosed private place to stay with cottage to hang out/eat/chat with and RV hookups with water (or water and electricity for a fan or heater if you want to camp in a tent) and the trail is mostly in the shade and you won't need shoes or boots on your horses. They also have pens to rent if your horse is inexperienced camping and doesn't camp tied. You can ride your horse right out of Seahorse Haven into the woods so you don't have to haul back and forth. 

McKinney would make a good day trip, but if we wanted to camp for a night or even two, I'd rather have the amenities of SeaHorse Haven and their little picnic area with the fans and potty. 

Neither place rents horses - no dogs at SeaHorse haven, tho.


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds so lovely!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Haha well darn DB! But see, DH's gelding is gaited...and once you feel the cadillac ride you won't want to go back! LOL

I second CC's place suggestion. It sounds like a great option that can accommodate everyone IMO 

Still on my quest for hay. The horses have started eating the leaves off the trees in a blatant attempt to show us that they want some **** hay!! LOL. I drove around as suggested and one bunch was already spoken for, and the other I couldn't find who it belonged to. My neighbor did tell us about a guy up the road, so we went to his place but he doesn't have any baled yet because he broke some hydraulic thing in his tractor. (Soon DH will be able to fix that kind of stuff!) So, the search continues. 

On another note, we got the girls a FREE trampoline from Craigslist free section! They have jumped allllllllllllll day and are still going at it as I type. They even had the boys across the street over and they all jumped for the longest time. I can't help but imagine the disaster that would follow if I climbed my fat a$$ up there! HAHAHAHAAA! I believe those days are looooong gone for me! I'll stick to solid ground and the (however false it may be) security it offers.

I must also mention how absolutely wonderful it is to be sitting here and look out my window to see the horses go galloping by. I LOVE having them at home!


----------



## texasgal

How long has it been since you jumped on a trampoline? After I had children.. I couldn't without a diaper ...lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

HAHAHAAAA! It's been probably 10 years or so. I don't think I had my first one yet. I'm pretty sure I would need a diaper as well! One day you will have to come over and we can strap on our diapies and have at it! LOL Then neither of us will feel the shame alone. Hahahaa


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> How long has it been since you jumped on a trampoline? After I had children.. I couldn't without a diaper ...lol


Ditto :lol:


----------



## texasgal

I was SHOCKED ... got on the trampoline, made one big jump, and the force just caused me to wet myself. Freaked me out ... I used to dive, and do flips and stuff .... not any more ... roller coasters .... nope !


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IM BACK!!!! They opened my account back up!!!


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ who closed your account? And WHY?
EMTStnnwalkers the Bois D'Arc and mesquite leaves are very tasty to horses and cattle. In fact mine eat them like they are caviar.
Call a local horse rescue they probably know where to get cheap hay.
If you have to buy the 90$ round bale dont put it in the pasture and peel it daily for them like an onion. it will last longer and there will be far less waste. Just estiamate about 15-20 lbs per horse per day and if the bale wieghs 800-1,000 lbs then it should last a while. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

TG, I'm dying laughing!!!

DB, It's mostly my piggy mare I've seen eating them, so I figured it's just because she's a fatty and will eat anything so that's good to know! Although, I have no idea what trees are what, except the oak trees lol. 
Good news! I think we may have found some hay for $70, which isn't great...but better that $90 anyways! I actually found some for $55, but it is some distance away and wouldn't make sense to go that far unless we were getting multiple rolls. We will in the future though so that will be great! As soon as DH's stipend starts paying out we will be in a much better position at least


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnwalker now is the time to buy hay in bulk. Where you live if you manage the pasture right in the future you may not have to feed hay except from late november to mid march.
If the trees the horses are eating off have rather large thorns and are more like bushes with thin leaves those are mesquite trees. If they are round and have large thorns those are Bois D'Arc. The bois d arc will produce large apples the horses will love and the mesquite trees will produce beans the horses will eat.
If the drought continues and it is in its 3 year hay prices will only go up.
Then you get creative about feeding. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

TG I was thinking the diaper thing myself! Lol. I really do think we were. Seperated at birth! Lol 

EMS. I have s friend who is the investigator at the humane society in Ft Worth. The have horses in Adel. I'll. Ask her if she knows of any cheap(er) hay


----------



## Cynical25

DB - I think we should have a bathing/general primping party and do a full on photoshoot with your stallions for your Facebook page. Would be fun!

Never mind that my horse is currently donning bird poop over his entire butt...


----------



## nuisance

EMS. This is the person my friend says has good reasonable hay, 


Chico 



He has 200 round bales of coastal mix. Wants offer on all. 940 210 3094


----------



## texasgal

Ems .. did you want on our FB page? If you do and you have a FB acct ... either find me (Deb Sullivan Webster) .. or find Texas Horse Friends HF.com and let me know what your name is ...


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical after it cools down a bit we will most certainly have a photo party for the boys to get all dolled up and ready for the prom next spring. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

DB, thanks for the info. Our pasture is so weedy its ridiculous. I would love to find out how you guys handle pasture mgmt in this sort of climate. It's much different than the rainy TN. 

Nu, I really appreciate you getting that number for me! I called and got a vmail so we'll see what happens with it. Thanks again!!

TG, yes I definitely want on the FB page! However, I must warn you guys I commonly post inappropriate and absurd things on my FB. LOL


----------



## nuisance

I do too. So don't worry about it! Lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres

You wouldn't fit in if you DIDN'T post inappropriate and absurd things. Just sayin'.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Because of.. issues with others on here. (the whole fight between me and that other barn i love so much)


----------



## clippityclop

Well let's move on and don't worry about. There are too many other fun things going to waste time on the past. 

I've decided to tell you should keep your old boots and start a new fashion statement - look at all of these wonderful choices of duct tape. 










If you had a worn out pair of breeches with holes, you could tape the holes as well as your boots and have an instant outfit. Who knows, Anna Wintour may put you in her September issue of Vogue.... :rofl:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hooray for......RAIN!! Lots and lots of rain! I never thought I would be saying this LOL


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

RAINNNNN!!!! ITS SO LOVELY! hahaha i attempted to bathe Cleave... it was quite comical. Desperately rubbing in the color shampoo and having it instantly rinsed off by the rain, then i still had to use the hose anyways. hahaha it was amusing for sure. Cleave was a champ tho, didnt even bat an eyelash through the whole ordeal. hahaha


----------



## outnabout

EMS, this is rare for north Texas! It is 65 degrees right now with a slow soaking rain falling, and projected high temps in the 80's for the next two days. I found my mare shivering this morning! She stopped when she was eating her grain. I left her and my colt up in the pen with their shed gates open in case the rain gets heavy. Good time to clean tack


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

The rain must have followed me down from TN!Ya mine are just standing around sulking lol. Actually I think they are definitely enjoying the cooler weather.

TBJ, is Cleave your new lease horse?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok, TG, I found you and the group on FB and just sent requests! My name is Emily


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

EmsTNWalkers said:


> TBJ, is Cleave your new lease horse?


NOPE! Hes my new FOREVER horse!!!  Bought himmmm... Let me think.... June 27!  him is my baby now!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

That's awesome girl!! How did I miss this news?! Must post pics please!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's a neat pic of Dalilah I did the other evening. It's so peaceful here, I just love it.


----------



## Kiara

Please send some our way! Pretty please! Thank you!


----------



## Kiara

Thank you, TBJ! We are getting rain! *happydance*


----------



## texasgal

Rain is JUST north of us .... would be nice...


----------



## clippityclop

Squat here - not even a drop. Been getting some nice down draft winds with cloudy skies so it hasn't been miserable outside. Watched 'Wild Horse Wild Ride' on Netflix - follows a few people as they get their random horses given to them to train up for 100 days for the extreme Mustang Makeover Challenge. Interesting perspectives presented that range from the amateur who probably should have never even attempted it to the people who do it every year. There was a really nice horse that got auctioned off at the end for $9000 to Boone Pickens and his wife. 

That has to be hard training a horse from scratch that you don't get to pick out or even see ahead of time. You draw a number, and the horse attached to that number is what you get.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend, I know I have. Miss Katy did awesome and I was a very proud horsey momma! 
The only thing is everything electronic has gone wrong....my car, computer and phone!. I am using dh's battery out of his phone because mine refuses to charge! My computer said it had a virus and I can't do anything on it and the water pump on my car went out, ugh....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

So sorry KC! ;-(


Woke up to light rain and drizzle and it's actually cooler outside than usual. I wish it would stay like this all day and just soak everything. I'm about to lose the fish in my pond - everything is really dry here.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Question...what is all this wet stuff coming out of the sky? :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Heavenly love.....


----------



## Cynical25

Rain & cooler temps is DIVINE! Hope it's a great week for everyone.

What was the name of that big tack shop that had a cafe and everything? We talked about it a gazillion pages ago and I don't know how to search for it (can't find where I wrote it down, either.) I ya'll said it was in Weatherford?


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all! Hope all is well for everyone. I am loving this rain and cooler temps

Cy- The only tack shop I know of in weatherford is teskeys....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Had a nice slow steady drizzle all day yesterday . suppose to get 2-6" today


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes KC I hope things get better for you soon! Dh can change water pumps if you need any help 

TG, how are the horses doing? Where's the pics?? Fork em' over!

It's still raining here. It rained steady all day yesterday and looks like it will be again today. Maybe some grass will grow now woo hoo!

Hay update!! We got 2 HUGE round rolls yesterday for $55 each. Nice coastal with maybe about $5 worth of weeds mixed in. The horses went bonkers when we pulled in yesterday. Dh was rolling one over to where he wanted to set it out and Dalilah was running along side snatching bites hahaha! I'm soooo happy we got some.

Oh, and my battle wound from yesterday's Tango with Skittles look BEAUTIFUL today! LOL not! It is still so hot and swollen, and it seems like the bruise is coming from the depths of hell. I looked at my pants last night and saw a perfect hoof outline, so I showed it to the girls and used it as a good example of how fast they can kick and why it is so important to always watch and be careful. She fired at me and I knew I was kicked, no getting out of the way on this one! It's been a long time, so I was due a good one LOL.

Question, There is a vine growing one one of the trees and it looks like it has little melons or tomatoes on it. They turn from green to red. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## texasgal

I'll make you a deal EMS... new pics of your bruise.. and I'll post pics of the horses..

We still have them seperated from Gunnie... I'll probably swap them back and forth until this weekend and then put them all together this weekend, during the day .. to let them work it out.

It's supposed to be raining when I get home ...


----------



## dbarabians

Glad that you got hay EMStnwalker.
I do not know what the vine is without looking at it. does it have oranges blossoms that are elongated and flare at the end?
I am not going to say anything bad about the rain.
The Humidity that we will suffer from in the next week when this moisture starts to burn off after the weather returns to normal is going to be hard to endure without cussing. LOL
So ladies let me do all of it so that you can be the southern ladies that you truly are and not compromise you genteel southern ways. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Question, There is a vine growing one one of the trees and it looks like it has little melons or tomatoes on it. They turn from green to red. Anyone know what they are?


Do ya'll have wild grapes growing up there... we have the EVERYWHERE down here..


----------



## Kayella

Y'all need to send that rain down here! It apparently rained last night and the sky has been rumbling all this morning, but no rain yet. We need this rain! Especially since I'm going to need to buy hay in the next month or so 

We actually found some mustang grapes near the horses! My dad won a competition in 4H when he was younger for his mustang grape jam, so I'm wanting him to make it LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Kay .. we have them everywhere.. I told DH I wanted to tame a few of the vines and see if I can't get them to grow on a trellis and produce some good grapes...


----------



## nuisance

Take a pic of the vine, maybe we can tell. 

I bought 2 dwarf pomegranate trees, have 2 dwarf pomegranates on one of them, about size of grape tomato. and several little ones that will soon be, I want a full size tree, but can't find one, even from mail order places.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahaha ok TG! I'll post a new pic then, ya know, for the benefit of everyone else so they can see your horses LOL! You crack me up. Hope you find some rain when you get home. Hope you get some too Kay!

I don't think they are grapes, and I didn't see any flowers. I'll get a pic and post it so you can see, DB, then maybe you will know what it is. 

The humidity won't be anything out of the ordinary for me, at least I'm used to it!


----------



## clippityclop

It is still doing a slow drizzle here - that's bout 4 hours worth so far HOORAY! 

We have mustang grapes here, too. It shows up on the lighter colored horses. My gray and my pinto came up to drink out of the pool again yesterday and they are covered with pink streaks on their heads and bodies. I'd almost think they were trying on lipstick........


----------



## Cynical25

nuisance said:


> Take a pic of the vine, maybe we can tell.
> 
> I bought 2 dwarf pomegranate trees, have 2 dwarf pomegranates on one of them, about size of grape tomato. and several little ones that will soon be, I want a full size tree, but can't find one, even from mail order places.


Do you grow dwarf pomegranates to eat or just to look pretty? Getting pom seeds out is work; de-seeding enough dwarf poms to consume would probably **** me off...

Two mint plants have met their demise under my care this year. How do you kll MINT?! It usually grows rampant if you aren't on it like a hawk.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's the bruise TG, I think it's still fighting it's way through the fat and cellulite to surface....now post those ponies! lol












The vines




















And I grabbed some quick pics of the horses, just cause :wink:


----------



## texasgal

EMS .. looks like Ibervillea-lindheimeri










A type of gourd.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yes I believe that's it, neat! Thanks TG


----------



## texasgal

The leaf looks right .. if you google "balsam gourd" .. you'll see they come in some different shapes and stuff..


----------



## QtrBel

I was just coming to post balsam gourd. Haven't seen those in forever. For pomegranates you can grow from seed, you may not end up with something exactly like what you ate though. Clifton's in CA typically has them, TyTy in GA (though they can have poor quality) and possibly Edible Landscaping in VA. I love Clifton's and EL but EL shipping is cheaper for me and I know the owner so I stay loyal to him if they have what I want. We had 18" and lost our drive anybody want rain?????? Sorry about the bruise EMS horses are beautiful...


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, send some rain here. I just got done cleaning out my chicken coop house section and raking out the run in the drizzle we are getting right now. I ended up sweating more than I got rained on. :?


----------



## texasgal

I've watched the radar dance around Montgomery County for two days now.. lol. Other than this morning early .. I don't think we've had any ..


----------



## Cynical25

Those gourds are pretty - love how there are three different shades on the one vine.

Still drizzling on and off in Dallas...looking out the window, it reminds me of Halloween/Fall. I think I'll make chili for dinner, mmm.


----------



## texasgal

*She don't lie. She don't lie. She don't lie. C________*

Lovin' me some Clapton!


----------



## nuisance

Still drizzling here also.

Don't know how big the fruit will get on the dwarf pomegranate, we'll see. They say it's edible. May not be fore than a bite! lol. I see big ole pom trees all over, at older homesteads, but the nursaries, say they won't grow around her.. SMH! I need to see if I can dig one up, but I never see one small enough to dig up. 

Never have seen gourds like those before.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks qtrbell! Cyn, I hightailed to the store yesterday afternoon (before I got kicked lol) and got stuff to make chili! It is gooood! 

When our finances level out, I am going to put the girls in riding lessons. I found someone here locally who gives English, which is what I want them to learn, so I left her a vmail to find out the cost and all. I may even take some just to learn that style riding. I have always ridden Western. I want the girls to learn English because I feel it will teach them more to learn balance and proper seat than to rely on the saddle so much.


----------



## clippityclop

It drizzled all morning here til about 1 pm. Then a break, no sun - just over cast. I was standing at the door looking out into the yard wondering where my chickens were (it's hard to see them in the tall grass in the garden) and then 'BOOM' goes the thunder and suddenly birds come out of every nook and cranny and run back to the coop.  Bring on more rain!


----------



## texasgal

Mine were on the roost early when I got home .. they weren't thrilled with the rain at all ...


----------



## clippityclop

I found the best of all worlds as far as footwear goes that fits my lifestyle - tough work boots that look like english paddock boots that under western jeans look like ropers, and are tough enough and comfy enough for all day treks on the goldwing and look cute, too! Now that is some multi-purpose footwear if I've ever seen any...they will be here on Thursday.


----------



## QtrBel

Mine are cursing the skies as we speak. All it's doing is rumbling though. We need a break. We lost a large portion of our drive and the culvert came part ways out of the ground. Enough of a wash to move large chunks of concrete used as fill. EMS getting the trees established is what takes luck and preplanning. Establishment takes time and care as well as attention to detail. In Tx most are lost in the summer due to drought not winter. People plant early spring lose interest or assume they are established by summer and quit watering. You could get cuttings off of some of the trees and work with that. Most there are very willing to share cuttings. I've knocked on many a door shears in hand. Made some great friends that way.


----------



## Cynical25

Darn dog peed on my nice wool rug rather than going outside in the rain. Grrr.

Like the boots, CC! Looking forward to your review in a few Weeks; I am currently wearing the size-too-small ropers I had in storage the 11 years I was out of the horse biz.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Why am i back to not getting updates!?!??!?!?!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WAIT wait wait!! QtrBel... Are you new... Did i miss something.. [email protected] you computer...


----------



## QtrBel

Relatively new to the thread, have been on site for a little while.


----------



## texasgal

TBJ, honey, you don't need notification if you come on the site and immediately go to you User CP .. all your subscribed threads with new posts will come up ...

lol


----------



## texasgal

Good morning Texas Peeps... *yawn* ... I may need a second cup of coffee .....


----------



## Cynical25

I'm already on my second cup of coffee. Dark & dreary days make me extra sleepy.

Hope it's a good day for y'all. I bet that bruise is really pretty by now, EMS, haha!


----------



## Kayella

Ohhhh is anyone else loving this rain? LOL, what kind of question is that?! Of course y'all are! I need to get new hay bags for the boys. Mine are ripping apart so I'm feeding them on the ground. And then it rains on the hay. Don't think they're too happy about that hehe.


----------



## texasgal

I will not complain about the rain.. HOWEVER, I was a bit disappionted that I couldn't pamper and play with my pretty girl yesterday .. she was none.too.happy either. lol


----------



## nuisance

No coffee for me, but I have my Diet Coke!  

Rained all night, still coming down, nice moderate drizzle. DH tried to dig post holes in the rain yesterday. With the tractor, with an auger...got down 6"! wouldn't go deeper, **** that hard ground! lol He took off work this week to do stuff around the house. Today he's working in his shop. We've been in the house a year now and he still hasn't got his shop set up where he wants it. Can't find a damned thing in there, still stuff in boxes in the corner. Hopefully he'll take care of that. Maybe he can dig down another 6" lol


----------



## Cynical25

Kayella said:


> Ohhhh is anyone else loving this rain? LOL, what kind of question is that?! Of course y'all are! I need to get new hay bags for the boys. Mine are ripping apart so I'm feeding them on the ground. And then it rains on the hay. Don't think they're too happy about that hehe.


Cash and all the other paddock-dwelling horses always have their hay fed to them on the ground. It's only tossed into their sheds if it's really nasty muddy in their paddocks.


----------



## kctop72

I felt the same way this morning tg, tired and wanting to go back to sleep so I took a 15 minute nap then I felt much better! 

I am loving the rain and cool temps 

Tbj, I am having the same problem but I have bigger issues with my phone (a new one has been ordered again). My computer got fixed yesterday and hopefully my car will get fixed tonight! 

Have a wonderful day y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Cynical25 said:


> Darn dog peed on my nice wool rug rather than going outside in the rain. Grrr.
> 
> Like the boots, CC! Looking forward to your review in a few Weeks; I am currently wearing the size-too-small ropers I had in storage the 11 years I was out of the horse biz.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Cyn! I WISH I could still wear my boots - had to give them all away. I loved Justin lace ups- my feet grew an entire size after babies. UGH.


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, that's why MY boots are so tight - they were purchased in college and I've since had a baby and gone up a shoe size, lol.


----------



## HippieCowgirl

I'm loving the rain! I was just talking to someone about the weather this time last year, so happy for cooler weather and rain. Plus I'm not working with horses this summer, so I don't have to worry about the mud lol


----------



## nuisance

My feet grew a shoe size with each kid! Luckily I stopped after 2 kids. Could you imagine what my feet would look like if I were Mrs Dugger ! lol 

Still sprinkling on and off.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

hahaha!!!


----------



## dbarabians

OK who is Mrs Dugger? Just how many kids did she have 9-10? Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My feet got bigger too! Isn't that crazy!

DB, Mrs Duggar is a resident of Arkansas (nuff said) lol. j/k. She and her husband have like 22 kids! She is literally pregnant all the time. I don't like kids, so I have to say this would be my hell. (I love MY 2 kids, but seriously 22 of them would cross the line for me)


----------



## dbarabians

Your telling me some woman had 22 kids?
I cant even fathom that. I was lucky I did not serve time behind bars while raising the 2 I brought into the world. There were times prison looked like a more sensible place than a house with 2 teenage girls. 
Needless to say the degrees in psychology did not always work on my two children. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I $hit you not

Home - The Duggar Family


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I watched (on my laptop thanks to Uhaul and us STILL not having our stuff!) Wild Horse, Wild Ride last night thanks to whoever it was that mentioned it. Great show (film? documentary?) highlighting just how much love a horse can have for us! Some of the poeple had no business trying to train, but oh my others were just incredible! Mustangs truly are impressive animals, so willing and versatile, not to mention beautiful. Glad we got to have an inside view of their transformation.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ya buddy it's transforming! It hurts down to the bone and looks like I have a huge saddle bag still. It's hot still too 

That's the tail part of my phoenix tattoo, btw lol


----------



## nuisance

Purty!

I wad thinking more Alien tentacle! Lol


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

HAHAHAA No!! There's a pic of the whole thing on my fb. It makes sense if you see all of it and not just the bottom feather thingys lol


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh purdy bruise Ems... 

I guess I owe y'all some herd pics..


----------



## texasgal

Crawfish ... is it possible to eat too many?

*rubbing belly*


----------



## nuisance

It's been so long since I've had good crawfish! Our friends from Louisiana brought up 80lbs about 8-10 yrs ago. Had a big ole boil. invited friends and family. I've gotten the already cooked, just warm up from the stores... nope.... yucky! Last several years, Wichita Falls has had a Cajun Fest, with all the good cajun foods, but sh..tuff comes up and we miss it every year!  

Still raining  suppose to stop today though, then back up to 100 degree weather  Horses were out grazing in the pouring rain this morning. Guess they're tired of the loafing shed. lol


----------



## Kiara

ouch, EMS, that looks painful! 

DB, yes I lost count on how many kids they have, but I have no idea how that woman does it. She has pretty much been continuously pregnant almost her whole life (minus childhood of course). :shock:

The older kids all help take care of the younger ones, but I think her oldest children are having kids themselves, so they have kids that are younger than their uncles? It's all a bit confusing to me.

Read on your other thread that Sam is shaping up. Good to hear! How is Flame? ;-) 

The shirt hasn't come in yet, should be any day though, so just waiting. 

Had a good training session with my girl yesterday. Amazing how she loves to work and it actually calms her down (nothing strenuous). Exercised my old guy a little bit too. Need to get him back in shape.


----------



## Cynical25

That's one impressive bruise, EMS!

How's the herd acclimating, TG?

Crawfish gross me out. I can't eat something that still has head & legs attached. Nevermind how much work you have to put in for so little edible reward. Crablegs require too much effort, too. I want to dig my fork in and go!

The Duggars anger me. I understand they feel they are doing what God has told them, but I do not agree with the amount of childrearing responsibility the older kids had over the younger kids. Nevermind the impact to our already overpopulated world. A close family of friends had more than a dozen kids and raised them similarly to the Duggars. Half of those kids had numerous issues adjusting to the "real" world as adults, including one committing suicide. *end rant*


----------



## texasgal

It's not that unusual in some cultures, Cyn. Not so common among middle class white folk, so they seem unusual.

I know several people who grew up in families of 20+ kids...

Not how I'd want to live ..


----------



## Cynical25

To each their own. Plenty of people don't agree with my family, either.


----------



## Kayella

Omg y'all are making me hungry for crawfish and crab! We sometimes buy 5-6 pounds(not enough) from the market and cook it at home with corn and red potatoes. The last batch I made was AMAZING, but not spicy enough for me. :wink: It was the best corn and potatoes I ever had, though. I love the seafood at Joe's Crab Shack. Mmmmm.


----------



## nuisance

When we did the last crawfish boil, our LA friends had us put in a whole head of cauliflower the last 10-15 mins of the boil. It had a great flavor! , of course had the red taters, corn on the cob, and sausages in there also. 

Em, looked at your tattoo on FB, yes, it makes much more sense to see the whole thing.. Now I can say I saw you in your underwear!  lol

BTW, nice bruise!


----------



## texasgal

oHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Cauliflower... love that idea!


----------



## Kayella

Me too! I had never even heard of anyone doing that. That sounds deeeelicious.


----------



## texasgal

Here it comes....


----------



## Kayella

It rained alllll night and alllll morning so far. I ended up stalling the boys and I'm glad I did. They'd be wet, miserable rats right now. :lol: Not to mention their feet are already water logged. I gotta trim Bubba's feet today and clean up both of their frogs so they don't get infected. Their paddock is an absolute mud pit. But I will not complain about the rain!! There's gonna be some good hay in a couple weeks. :wink: One bad thing about the rain is I just had to throw away two whole bales that got wet and moldy. ): I still have 3 or 4 on the bottom stack that I may have to throw away as well if they got wet. Boo!


----------



## dbarabians

I looked at the link EMS posted about the Duggars. It seems they are making a nice living off their claim to fame.
It seems all those children are part of an agenda.
Y'all can keep the crawfish and the crabs too. I am forbidden to eat them and like cynical I think they take too much work anyway. 
Kiara Flame is doing wonderfully well . I am looking for a trainer to send him to finish his training. . Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I loooove crab legs! I have it down to an art, I can crack those suckers and retrieve my prize in no time at all.

Are we still planning another meet? I'm left out


----------



## nuisance

Have a great one!


----------



## nuisance

Ems, I think the planning for a Southern Texas meet, in the fall in being discussed.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

nuisance said:


> Have a great one!



You win. This is the best hump day pic ever.


----------



## kctop72

Y'all can have all the crawfish you can eat. I can't eat it or be around while people are eating it. Like Cy, it grosses me out....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Oh gimme gimme gimme. Love me some crawdads and crabs.....shrimp too... We usually have a big boil at Easter and then smaller ones on and off when it is in season and at it's freshest.


----------



## nuisance

I haven't tried a seafood I haven't liked yet! 

I don't suck heads though...



Shut up Deb!


----------



## nuisance

Years ago, a patient, little old black lady, asked me if I ate fish. I said, yes, I love fish. she said, if you eat fish, you eat dead people! People get in shipwrecks, they die, the fish eat them, you eat fish, you eat dead people. I guess I'm a cannibal! then :shock:


----------



## QtrBel

Pinch me, peel me... rip my head off:lol::shock: I may dip the tail but I don't suck either.


----------



## Kiara

DB, what discipline/style are you planning on training FLame in?

I'm not much of a seafood person. Which is bad, when it is customary to not eat meat for Christmas, just seafood...


----------



## dbarabians

Kiara Flame can go in any direction. He will not be suitable for western pleasure but working cow horse or hunter under saddle I can clearly see him in.
He has such great conformation and is such a great representative of both breeds if I keep him he will be trained in a variety of disciplines.
Western trainers abound around here so that might be the easiest and the cheapest route to go. But if you are interested in a very nice horse for the future you tell me what you want him trained in. LOL His price of course will go up.
I am searching for an english trainer here in the DFW area so anyone know of one PM me their information. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I'm surprised no one mentioned calamari? LOVE it breaded and fried - but only the tenticles - can't do the little mini whole versions - same as sucking heads in my opinion.

New boots came in - they are GREAT - love the new leather smell - it's like bullhide or something. This is a first for me to find a pair of ladies workboots that actually look pretty. :wink:

Going offline for awhile - going to a murder mystery dinner this Friday and hubby and I were given character assignments. I just found out awhile ago that I'm going to be a saloon girl. It's a full costume character - I just picked up my fabric and pattern (red satin and black lace), a big helping of fake hair and some fake eyelashes, red lipstick and nail polish (dang I forgot the fishnets) and let's hope this comes out decent! I have 48 hours to get this done - no stress!!!!! :shock: Hubby has it easy - he is to portray an upscale traveler who is just visiting the town. His costume should be western boots/pants/vest/bolero and cowboy hat, with a trimmed beard. Well heck, that's not fair - he can pull that stuff out of the closet and be dressed in 5 minutes. HAHA!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like fun cc!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

CC that sounds like fun. DH would never go for it though, he's such a fuddy duddy! 

Love Calamari! Our local Asian store has seafood every friday, and I've been known to go pick up a few and slice up, batter and fry!  Beer batter of course!


----------



## Cynical25

DB - are you affiliated with any local Arabian groups, associations, or breed associations to find an appropriate trainer reference? If showing Flame is the goal, seems you definitely need a trainer who is familiar with the nuances of the Arabian show world.

That said, my barn owner takes in a few training horses here and there. She's a dressage enthusiast, but a good foundation on a horse is a good foundation for any direction, IMO. She owns an Andalusian stallion and works with a little gray Arab stallion, among others. http://geminifarmstx.com/training.html

CC - are you a seamstress or is this costume making idea a seat of your pants experiment? I hope you share pictures of the final outcome!


----------



## HippieCowgirl

Cynical25 said:


> The Duggars anger me. I understand they feel they are doing what God has told them, but I do not agree with the amount of childrearing responsibility the older kids had over the younger kids. Nevermind the impact to our already overpopulated world. A close family of friends had more than a dozen kids and raised them similarly to the Duggars. Half of those kids had numerous issues adjusting to the "real" world as adults, including one committing suicide. *end rant*


I lived a town over from the Duggars for 3 years. It seemed like everyone I met was cousin or somehow related to them... My brother would always ask for the day off when waiting tables every time the Duggars were scheduled to eat at the restaurant he worked at. He said all the little kids just wanted mommy and there was nothing the older kids could do to calm them down. I met them a few times and just avoided them due to constantly crying children.

I just had some good homemade fried okra and catfish. I am set with that one meal for the rest of the week lol!


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks cynical. Maybe I can make an appointment to tour the facilities and talk to the trainer about my goals and horses. Mind if I use you as a reference?
There are a few arabian trainers around and most are a little too involved in the politics of the show world. Why I have avoided showing for years. But Cassius needs a job and to promote him in the future I need a professional to train him and me of course. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good Thursday morning my fellow Texans! Hope everyone has a fabulous day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

So, the last couple of days, I've put Gunnie and Badger in the back together and left Charm in the pen.

This morning I put the boys out back, they were eating hay, and then decided to put Charm out there with them. Not expected to rain and it would give them all day to get acquainted etc.

Gunnie thought she was reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal purdy .. and Badger was like "HELL TO THE NO! ... She.is.MINE..." and the fight was on. Those boys looked like two mustang stallions going after it .. and hussie was squatting and peeing .. lol.

After about 5 minutes, they pretty much worked it out...

Fun stuff.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy to serve as a reference, DB! Colette is no nonsense, no drama. I get the feeling she will push the horse as far as she safely can, not slowly baby them through things. She bought Gemini a few years ago to be her quiet retirement, so she is limiting the number of horses or riders she works with. However, she has an extensive horsey network, so even if she passes, she might have another trainer recommendation for you. Happy to gauge her interest first, if you wish. Otherwise, you're a big boy and can handle yourself, lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Haha, TG! I was wondering how things were going with the new herd.

KC, have things settled down? No more murphy's law with everything going haywire at once?


----------



## kctop72

I love to watch the horses when they think they're all that! They cock their heads, arch their necks, hike their tails and dance around like they own the place 
Then throw a mare into the mix and everything is laid out and pinned back and like you said tg, the fight is on but normally is over quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Oh, they were posturing and I think they grew a full hand ... I wish I had my camera, but it was barely daylight..


----------



## Kayella

I had put the boys in an extra paddock by the round pen to let them get some exercise while I cleaned their stall. One of the other boarders let out his horses(who happen to be the alphas) and they were all going crazy running and bucking everywhere. Henny even popped a few bucks in there LOL. Then the gelding chased my two and of course Henny, who likes to run towards the fence and slide to a stop for fun, actually slid in the mud and busted his butt and landed on his side. :lol: He got up fine and trotted off like nothing happened. Bubba was posturing to the gelding, arching his neck and pawing the air. He's a midget but he knows how to show off! 

Then when I took Henny out of the paddock to bring him in, the other boarder let his horse loose in the main area(like he does every. Day.) and he BIT HENNY'S NECK while I was closing the gate. I smacked him in the face and he swung around and took off kicking at me. I swear, I am getting sick and tired of that horse. I can't go in and out of my paddock without being harassed by him. I'm tired of it. The old man is in denial and thinks his horse is harmless. Right, that's why he's taken skin off of Henny's face before and bit him right in front of me! That was the last straw, I need to talk to the BM about it because I am fed up with it. /endrant


----------



## QtrBel

My child was at lessons Tues and he was complaining about another child's horse biting him while they were untacking. My assumption was he was in the way between the two so I fussed at him for not paying more attention to what was going on around him. My bad. We got home and he showed me full top and bottom marks across his knee. Turns out even after being corrected for allowing her horse to bite the horses in front of it she can't control the mare and the mare bit my son when they were trotting up the side of the arena. The child allowed the mare to come up between the side and my son. Shame on me. I talked to the instructor and it will be dealt with.


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, I'd be upset, Qtr


----------



## Kayella

Aww, poor kid Qtr. Hopefully the trainer puts an end to it. 

The one thing that irritates me the most is a spoiled disrespectful horse belonging to an owner that's in denial. No matter how much you try to tell them their horse is dangerous, they won't hear any of it. Sadly, I know there's going to be a time when he hurts his grand daughter. If he'd just listen and send him off to a trainer, it would never get to that point. But I already know it's coming. He's already ran me and other boarders over, kicked at everyone including his grand daughter, and has no respect for people at all. Something needs to be done.


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella I would enter that pasture with a lunge whip and everytime that hoodlum even tried to approach me or my horse he would get popped. If the owner wont teach him manners then the rest of you need to instill some in the ill mannered son of an unmarried couple. He needs to listen to that Aretha Franklin song and learn some R E S P E C T. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

That's kinda what we do at our barn. If a horse shows any type of aggression towards you, pop them with whatever you hav in your hand. Fortunately we don't have a huge problem but it increases when mares are in season and their boyfeinds either don't want to leave them or have you take the girlfriend out of the pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I do what I can without the owner getting mad at me. There was a time when I was carrying hay out to my paddock. He kept getting into my space no matter how many times I tried to bump him away with my elbow. So I punched him. When I grabbed their feed buckets to bring into the barn, he STILL followed me in my space with my swinging the buckets at him. So I threw them at him. And he of course took off and kicked out at me. It is just draining to deal with him. I cannot enjoy the time I spend with my horses because I have to deal with him hounding me, blocking my paddock gate when I try to go in or out, or being loose in the barn and eating the feed out of my shed. If I had it my way, he'd be thinking he was about to meet God by the time I was done with him. But you of course can't "hurt the pretty pony."


----------



## kctop72

Sorry you're having to deal with that Kay. Will he tie? Maybe you can tie him to something while you're there so he won't be such a pain. I know he's not yours but maybe it will help with getting rhe owner to realize there's a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

He kinda sorta ties. He's broke halters and leads before, so any time you do something he doesn't like, or he wants to be a brat, he throws that head up and jerks back on the lead. Whenever I get fed up for the day, I ask him to put him away or make him move so I don't end up "hurting the pretty pony." I've had talks with him about it before, but he just won't listen. Which is why I need to talk to the BM about it. She may be able to lay down the "horses on leads while out of paddock at all times" law. Which I really hope so.


----------



## kctop72

I hope so too. Good luck and I hope she resolves the issue quickly before someone really gets hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

If the owner does not care about your safety why should you worry about how he will feel if you pop his horse with a whip?
Allow me to assure you the first sign of aggression from his horse I would be a whip carrying fool.
Your safety and others is far more important than how he feels about his horse being disciplined. You dont need to leave any marks and after a couple of pops all you would have to do is show it to him. He will keep his distance. 
If you lived closer I would gather your horse from the paddock for a week or so.
Cynical if you dont mind approaching the BO about the possibility of training a few of my horses. One at a time of course. Cedar Hill is close to the VA and I could swing over before or after a shift or meetings. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Yeah, I'm getting to the point where I don't care any more. You do NOT bite my horse(he grabbed the top of his neck like a wild horse would to kill another) while I am leading him. That did it for me right there. If the owner has any problems with it, I'll just tell him to not let his horse get in a position where he can disrespect me. If he were tied or in his paddock, he could do whatever the heck he wants. But if he's loose, it's fair game.


----------



## dbarabians

It is ok for the dominate mares here to discipline any horse they think they need to. It is not ever OK for any of those mares to discipline any horse I am leading petting or approaching. If they do the dominate mares get disciplined by me.
That gelding needs to understand that the minute any human enters that paddock he becomes second in charge. Get that lunge whip kayella and if the owner raises too much H&$$ then threaten to teach him some respect. With the whip in your hand. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

Hopefully the BO will make policy clear and if it isn't followed disciplining the horse should always be an option for your safety. I know there are those that would say that could be abused but if the horse is loose in an area he shouldn't be then you have the right of way IMO. Dogs off leashes is one of my pet peeves - a horse off leash is just a dangerous situation waiting to happen.


----------



## Kayella

Lol thanks for the advice, DB! That's how I feel, a horse should never attack another if they are in the presence of another. 

I hope so too, Qtr. A loose 1000 pound animal with no respect for humans is not something to scoff about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella do not for one second believe the horses owner is in denial of the problem.
He is probably getting some kick out of having the baddest horse at the barn. It does not bother him that YOU are the one being kicked at. It is a macho thing to put it plain and simple. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow, I would flip if someone else's naughty horse was biting me or mine! I agree with DB, that butt would be whooped all over the place! We all know how quickly we can be injured by a horse, and something like that is just a recipe for disaster. I hope it gets resolved quickly.

Well, Dalilah is showing some mild colic signs. I've had her moving and hit her with some poop inducer. I am so stressed if she gets worse because DH just left today to go back to TN to get our stuff. Thanks a lot uhaul for SUCKING so badly and causing him to have to go up there!! Please keep us in your thoughts as he makes this trip!! He took our 30 ft trailer and is going by himself  I'm sad and miss him already.


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. dba .. surprising assumptions coming from a trained counselor...

LOL .. too funny.


----------



## Cynical25

Eek, thinking of you (and Delilah,) EMS


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal this might come as a surprise to you but the male brain is not that complex. Male hormones, sex drives and egos make for strange bedfelllows at times and reasoning is left out. LOL
Now dont go tell all your male friends what I just said. They might ban me for life for disclosing secrets.. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

My son has told me for years, God only gave men enough blood to run one head at a time! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Well, frustration over here - the costume isn't coming out to be the picture I had in my head. I'm trying to decide if I want to continue on or just stop and give it up and save finishing it for a rainy day project instead of trying to get it done by Friday. Here is half of it - the skirt has two bustles in the back and a train that I have not completed yet b/c I don't like the way the costume fits so far. To make it fit right, I'm going to have to take out the zipper in the back and lace it up like a corset and that's another couple of hours of work. The bodice is lined and has boning so that is a pain to rework.

I am also out of Dr Pepper here at the house. When I sew, I must have Dr Pepper.


----------



## Kayella

Oh trust me, he is definitely in denial. No matter how many times I say he's dangerous, he says "Noooo, he's harmless! Prancer(such a weirdname for such a disrespectful horse) wouldn't hurt a fly!" And that's end of conversation, it's like he goes deaf. Irritates me to no end. 

Ems, I hope she comes out okay! Can you put her in your other trailer? I've heard that helps induce pooping thoughts.

CC, your costume looks great so far! Instead of training out the zipper and making it a corset, could you just take in some material on the sides? It might be easier through I don't know with the boning or how it would affect the fitting. -no help-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skunkworks

I thought I would pop into here to ask, but anybody know a good lesson barn/trainer around the San Antonio area? I'm down here until end of September and would love to find somebody to get a few lessons and get my riding form back into proper shape.


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry the costume isn't coming out to your liking. I always see TONS of issues in my sewing projects that the general public wouldn't see. Hope you find a reasonable fix.

I was so concerned with my suddenly agitated horse tonight, I didn't realize we were standing in biting ants until they were inside my jeans up to my calves. Not too bad in the grand scheme of things but several large, hot, red, seriously itchy patches are annoying.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! 

Cc, your costume lools great! Hope it works out for you.

Cy, sorry about the ants but sounds like he did ok witg the annoyance. 

Skunkworks, sorry i can't be of any help as I do nor live in that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good mornng. Em, hope your day goes better and hubby gets the help he needs.


----------



## texasgal

Yes, keep us updated, em ... we're here for you............


----------



## texasgal

Ration Balancer .. I'm switching.

I bought Enrich 32 yesterday. So my crew is getting good quality grass hay, rice bran, and Enrich 32 (1/2 cup to start) and a token handful of whole oats (so the chickens will spread the manure) . Gunnie is getting his Vita-calm also ...


----------



## kctop72

I'm thinking about adding rice bran to my mares feed. I keep her working so much I think she's burning more than she's eating. She's not losing but I want her to beef up a little, what are your thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I like rice bran .. and they seem to also. The boys grew up on it. Mr Perryman had a rice bran meal/feed mix that he used as creep feed with all his horses..

You can buy meal or pellets usually .. I prefer the pellets. Either will break down in water in a matter of seconds.. for a mash.


----------



## QtrBel

I didn't start using rice bran until I moved - here it goes really bad really fast so I haven't been able to use it. I so want a climate controlled feed room. That is way at the top of my wish list. The costume looks great. I know about aggravations with fit though. The corset would lend more to authenticity but yes a pain. Can you tuck between the bones or is there not enough material? EMS I hope all is going well


----------



## mammakatja

Well, I might as well say hello here. Been reading these threads for a while and saw there's one specifically for Texans but man y'all move fast. I'll try to keep up but no promises. I've lived in Texas most of my life. My family immmigrated from Germany and moved us to Marble Falls just outside of Austin when I was just a kid. That's where I got started in horses as a young teen. I did all the usual stuff. Started riding barrels on a local level. Even went out for rodeo queen one year and lost. But it was fun anyway. LOL! Then after highschool, I moved to Denton to go to college. Horses had to stay at home so I got out of it for a while. Then marriage and children came along. I'm a proud mama of 6.  We have since lived in Seguin and Bastrop, then work took us to VA for 6 years. Layoffs brought us back to TX and we now reside in a little bitty itty bitty town north of McKinney. I saw some references to the Blue Ridge rodeo. That's about 10 minutes away from us if that. Anyway, we now have 45 acres out here and 4 horses, 4 dogs, a cat, a cockatiel and about 40 chickens. I still ride barrels but haven't competed in a long time. I love to trail ride, and I've also picked up English riding a little. But my absolute favorite thing to do is ride with my 9 year old. Out of our 6 children, one caught the bug and it's fun to share it with her as my own family NEVER had any interest in it growing up. So that's me in a nutshell. I love my life and thank God for all He has blessed us with.


----------



## texasgal

Hey mamma ... WELCOME to the friendliest thread on the forum...!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Mamma!


----------



## mammakatja

Wouldn't expect anything less from fellow "friendly state" folks.


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Mamma! 


TG, did you, or someone start a "help" thread for Em? If so, I can't find it. is it somewhere besides " talk" ? Want to keep up, not suppose to be on FB, even though I do when I have down time .


----------



## texasgal

^^ that's right.


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> Welcome Mamma!
> 
> 
> TG, did you, or someone start a "help" thread for Em? If so, I can't find it. is it somewhere besides " talk" ? Want to keep up, not suppose to be on FB, even though I do when I have down time .


 
http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/stranded-little-rock-ak-236282/

I have a hard time being on facebook at work too..


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Mamma! We are flad you joined us you don't live in Frognot, do you? My niece used to live in Blue Ridge, my ex sister in law still does. My nephew lives in Whiteright so I'm kinda familiar with the area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Thanks TG, didn't think of looking in the Off topic thread. Duh! lol


----------



## nuisance

If I had a truck that would pull it, I'd hit the road for a road trip... pick up the DFW peeps on the way... but... just a puny little 1/2 ton, no gooseneck


----------



## HorseMom1025

Welcome Mammakatja! I probably live very close to you! I'm just a few miles north of McKinney off hwy 121 and hwy 5. We board our horse in Blue Ridge. Feel free to PM me...our barn often has fun events for families...including team sorting every Friday night, summer camps for kids, play dates, etc. 

My little rider is 10, so it sounds like our kids are close in age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> Thanks TG, didn't think of looking in the Off topic thread. Duh! lol


Or you could have clicked on my name and searched posts by me .... :lol:

Is Em posting on facebook? I'd like an update.


----------



## kctop72

I'm with you nu, only if I had a truck that would pull it, we'd make it a party!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Sorry to hear of EMS troubles. I missed that he was broke down. I wish I were closer. Welcome MAMA. My DC is 9 so would fit right in. I just got the giggles over Frognot.We have a Burnt Corn close near to DHs relatives. I get the giggles over that one too.


----------



## Cynical25

EMS just updated FB - having issues with the mechanic starting to do repair work before they (or the insurance company) authorized the work. On the bright side, the truck is fixable!


----------



## texasgal

Yay ... in a hurry?


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like the truck can be fixed quickly, but the insurance company didn't get an inspection first in order to authorize any work, so it could get ugly with the mechanic wanting to get paid.


----------



## texasgal

Ofergawdsake>..


----------



## mammakatja

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Actually our little town is Trenton. Nobody ever knows where that's at so I just say north of McKinney. I'm always baffled that even folks in McKinney don't know Trenton and we're like 15 miles up the road. But when your population is 635, I guess you're not overly popular.  Horsemom, I would love to start getting more involved again. We've lived here for 3 years but I'm the only horse nut in my circle of friends so I haven't run across the connections yet to get involved again. My horses haven't been hauled in those 3 years. Two of them I hauled down here from VA and the other two we bought in the area. We lost our trailer in a fire in 2011 and just got another one this spring. It needs some TLC but its doable. I may have to take you locals up on some fun stuff for both me and my daughter to participate in as long as they allow oldies like me. I turn 40 this fall. LOL! Just in years though. Not in heart.


----------



## kctop72

I know where Trenton is Mamma!!! I'm sure there are plenty of things we can get you hooked up on! I would love to take my mare out to the Friday night sortings in Blue Ridge wth HorseMom!!!


----------



## Cynical25

I'm off to Google maps "Blue Ridge." I may have to come watch if y'all go!


----------



## dbarabians

In the 70's when I was a youngster i used to show my Santa Getrudas Cattle and horses at the Trenton livestock show. I know exactly where Trenton is.
Whats this about trouble with EMStnwalkers truck? I am currently getting ready to go to work and will check up once I am home later tonight. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Ems husband was headed back to TN to get their belongings and he broke down pulling a 30 ft trailer near Little Rock. Then finally got a tow to a shop in the middle of the night. He has to be in class Monday .. in Texas


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and meant to post this too. My horses are fat because of RICE BRAN! I buy a 50lb bag for $ 8.50 and it last me 3 weeks . I swear by the stuff and your horses coats will feel like glass. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the rice bran info! Oh and EMS's dh truck is fixed and he is back on the road to TN to get their stuff!!!

Oh and we have rain Hopefully my horses are taking advantage of the wet stuff failing from the sky because we turned them out last night because there was no mention of rain on the forecast I saw!

Oh and 1 more thing, our barn owner has a new longhorn calf (brown and white). Not sure if it's a bull or heifer yet as momma is very protective. The calf is very cute and was born sometime yesterday.


----------



## texasgal

Yay! Prayers for safe travel...


----------



## HorseMom1025

My BFF grew up in Trenton, and it's only a few miles up the road from our barn. . We drive thru Trenton on our way to the HCHA shows in Sulphur Springs. 

Our barn is very welcoming to adults and kids. Team sorting on Friday nights is run by Clay West and he welcomes all levels of riders. They even have horses to lease if you don't have one or feel like hauling. 

At the play days, we have a couple of riders in the 18+ age group who run the games for fun. 

I'm only a trail rider myself, but my daughter does a little bit of everything on her mare. I bet she would LOVE another friend her age to ride with. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

HorseMom1025 said:


> Our barn is very welcoming to adults and kids. Team sorting on Friday nights is run by Clay West and he welcomes all levels of riders. *They even have horses to lease* if you don't have one or feel like hauling.


OMG!!! PM me the info if you don't mind. I'm trying to find things to do while I wait on my guy to grow/find a better saddle to fit him.


----------



## clippityclop

mammakatja said:


> Well, I might as well say hello here. Been reading these threads for a while and saw there's one specifically for Texans but man y'all move fast. I'll try to keep up but no promises. I've lived in Texas most of my life. My family immmigrated from Germany and moved us to Marble Falls just outside of Austin when I was just a kid. That's where I got started in horses as a young teen. I did all the usual stuff. Started riding barrels on a local level. Even went out for rodeo queen one year and lost. But it was fun anyway. LOL! Then after highschool, I moved to Denton to go to college. Horses had to stay at home so I got out of it for a while. Then marriage and children came along. I'm a proud mama of 6.  We have since lived in Seguin and Bastrop, then work took us to VA for 6 years. Layoffs brought us back to TX and we now reside in a little bitty itty bitty town north of McKinney. I saw some references to the Blue Ridge rodeo. That's about 10 minutes away from us if that. Anyway, we now have 45 acres out here and 4 horses, 4 dogs, a cat, a cockatiel and about 40 chickens. I still ride barrels but haven't competed in a long time. I love to trail ride, and I've also picked up English riding a little. But my absolute favorite thing to do is ride with my 9 year old. Out of our 6 children, one caught the bug and it's fun to share it with her as my own family NEVER had any interest in it growing up. So that's me in a nutshell. I love my life and thank God for all He has blessed us with.


I heard cockatiel, chickens and english riding and kids. :clap:HAHAA! Nice to meet you and so glad you could join us!!


----------



## nuisance

I think I need to get some rice bran. Lil is as fat as can be, up until her spine... It may be a TB thing, don't know, but, I don't like it!


----------



## mammakatja

I could get really excited about the connections to activities. Like I said, none of my horses have been hauled in a while so I would like to take them places just to expose them to stuff. My barrel mare knows her job but is rusty after she had last winter off due to a nasty injury. My daughter rides a 31 year old Tennessee Walker gelding who's not ever going to break any records but he has made her one confident and correct little rider. Believe it or not, she's been riding for several years in an English saddle even though her favorite event is poles and she's starting on barrels. Again, mostly at a trot right now but if she had a ride with a little more pep in his step, she'd probably go for it. We have a tilled track that hugs the inside of our 20 acre pasture and she loves loves loves to lope that track over and over and over. Her poor guy tries to accomodate. She's relentless. LOL! I've been scoping out a younger yet child "resistent" ride for her as she is a confident rider, but nothing serious yet. Finances are always kind of an issue. I've also got a little Abetta western saddle on lay away for her for Christmas but if we start doing some things, it'll be hard to wait that long to give it to her. We'll see what the future has in store for us.  Can't wait to get to know you all more and thanks again for the friendly howdies. 

Clippiticlop, glad to know another chicken lady. They are probably my second favorite animal.  I've raised them from day old chicks for about 6 years now. I don't hatch my own. I mail order every other year or so. We have barred rocks, reds, golden comets, black australorps and easter eggers. They are probably the best conversation pieces I'll ever have and even my husband can watch them for hours. LOL!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Cynical, I sent you the info. . I don't know if we'll be out there next Friday, Kitten will just be getting home from GS Camp.

Mammakatja, my daughter prefers English as well and has been known to canter the barrels in it. Her balance is amazing. She's more confident English than Western. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

'Nuther chicken lady here ....


----------



## HippieCowgirl

Skunkworks said:


> I thought I would pop into here to ask, but anybody know a good lesson barn/trainer around the San Antonio area? I'm down here until end of September and would love to find somebody to get a few lessons and get my riding form back into proper shape.


What side of SA are you on? I don't know a ton of places, but I can spout off a handful if you want. I know and have ridden at a ton of barns in Austin, but not many here. Let me know if you want a few names.

Goodness gracious. I finally feel like things are getting back to normal. I finally found a horse job, just weekend mucking and moving horses, but the BM is wanting me to ride and maybe show her gelding. I'm excited, but truly very nervous due to not riding since my fall 8 months ago. I didn't expect the fall to shake me up as much as it did, but as soon as she said I could ride I felt all this pent up nervous feelings that I would hate to ride with.

EMS I hate not knowing until now that your husband was stranded. I lived in AR for a few years and have been stranded with a broken down car, and then with a horse trailer before. No fun at all!


----------



## QtrBel

Chickens here as well...


----------



## kctop72

Good Saturday morning y'all! Hope everyone has a great day.

Sorry no chickens hear, tries it and learned it qas not my thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy weekend, Texans!


----------



## mammakatja

It's a great day in Trenton TX. We finally got some rain yesterday after about 6 or 7 weeks of nothing! Wasn't expected and I had JUST hosed off my horses the day before. I was actually saddling up when this fluke storm hit. But you could hear our hay field breathe a huge sigh of relief. :lol: Here's my equine crew rubbin' in real good how in vain their shower was the day before.

The day before. A rare gleaming white spot on my paint.








And the after. Wooooohoooooo!! Muuuud! Me first me first!


























Leeet's seeeeee. Where's the best spot to stop, drop and ROLL right in front of mama's nose!


----------



## kctop72

Pretty ponies mamma!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I figured I would pop in and read up since I haven't been on in a few days. I'm trying to occupy my mind a little before I lose it completely. I feel like I'm on another planet. Also, I miss Dh so much 

He had a chance to further inspect his truck. It is an absolute miracle he even made it to his Dad's house, and a blessing that it quit when it did as well. The back main is out. The entire motor will have to be pulled and rebuilt. It's trashed. There was also more damage done to the underside from the accident, and it caused a leak in the brake line. He also found on further inspection that he had a cracked tire rod! If that had gone while he was driving he would have most certainly wrecked horribly...he would have lost the ability to steer and brake. Imagine that with a loaded 30 ft trailer behind you.

I'm still working on how we are going to get him home and get our stuff. We've decided the best plan of action is to try to get a moving truck, which I have sourced and will cost around $700, and that will get him home as well as our belongings. I'm just trying to figure out how I can come up with the money in a day's time, but I'm trying like hell. The truck and trailer will be safe being left at his Dad's house, and he can drive my car to school every day for the time being. All I care about at the moment is getting my husband home. He has had an absolute horrible weekend. We're trying to be in good spirits though, and have tried to find humor in the situation (like the tire flying past him while he was driving, and then someone stealing it) 

But in all seriousness, I have my diamond wedding ring that I'm willing to sell to get the money to get him home if anyone knows an interested party. It's the only thing I have besides a few pairs of clothes, a cast iron pan, and an old model (Collegiate) english saddle that I can try to sell. Desperate times call for desperate measures, and this is one of those times. We've busted our butts to get moved here and make a good life for ourselves, and I'll be damned if I let this beat us!!!

Thanks again you guys, you have been so supportive and encouraging...and even listened to my venting and fussing. It really means a lot to me, I love you guys!!


----------



## Kayella

Em, have you thought about a pawn shop? You can pawn something there for money and pay it back when you can to get your item back. It's like a loan with incentive. Might be something to look into?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Do not take that ring to a pawn shop. They sometimes switch the diamonds when the ring is in their "care". Just a word of caution. Pawn dealers are not above making a buck off someones misfortune. They will also only give you a fraction of what the ring is worth.
If your husband is a veteran there is an emergency fund I believe available if he gets a check. Call your local VA and speak to a Social Worker. 
i will see if there is something Monday when I go to work. 
Remember this too shall pass. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Em, I'm so glad your dh and your belongings are safe. Even if he has to rent a cheap car, cram some essentials into it, throw a tarp over the trailer, let it sit, come back and meet his obligations


----------



## texasgal

(oops) .. and then worry about how and when to go get the rest. "Roughing it" used to be a way of life, and doing it a little longer will only make you stronger.

You can do this! I believe in you!


----------



## QtrBel

Mama they sure seem to be enjoying the mud. EMS I agree with DBA no pawn shops. Hopefully if he was in the service the emergency fund could work. Sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Kay, thanks for the idea 

DB, yes he is a veteran with 40% service connected disability and does get a check every month. He is going to call the VA and inquire about the emergency fund, we had no idea anything like that even existed! Thank you so much for mentioning it. 

TG, thank you, I am glad as well! Thank you for your support and confidence, it means a lot!

We are willing to do whatever at this point. We are trying to see if we can sell the trailer quickly and use that money. It's old and ugly, but has all new floors and work done on it, so if we can get enough to get a moving truck that's all I care about. The catch is that it's jammed pack full of our stuff so nobody can see inside of it. It's worth a shot though!

Dh was in good spirits this morning when we talked. I haven't talked to him a whole lot since I've been on the phone and trying to work out getting him home. Plus the service is in and out where he is and I don't want him to be frustrated just trying to be on the phone. We are trying to be positive and know that this will work out. I can't wait to see him, my heart hurts!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Also if you guys know of anyone that may be interested in buying a Tennessee Walking Horse please let me know! That would get him home too!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

UPDATE!!!!! OHMYGAWDDDD!!

We have the horse trailer sold!! A friend of mine in TN is buying it!! Dh's Dad is fronting him the money so we can pick up the moving truck in the morning. My friend isn't able to get the trailer for a couple days, so this will at least get him on the road TOMORROW!! I AM SO EXCITED I COULD JUST **** MY PANTS!!!!!! -Happy dance all over the place-
He can pick up the truck at 10 am tomorrow, it's an hour from his Dad's house, so he will be there when they open and then an hour back...so, he should get back to his dad's around 11:30 I'm figuring(I'm saying 30 mins to do the paperwork or whatever), then say 2 hours to load (he says it won't take this long because he's going to move at warp ninja speed), and then I'm estimating him pulling out and hitting the road at 2 pm. The trip will take about 15 hours with minimal stops just for fuel/potty/quick bite to eat. He may quite literally be pulling in to the school with a moving truck to get to class on time! LOL! But whatever at least he will be there!

I am so beyond thankful for you guys! You have been an awesome support network and I couldn't have done this without you. From the bottom of my heart -THANK YOU- I'll keep you all updated on his journey home!


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome ems! So happy it's getting workes out))

Hope everyone has a fantabulous Sunday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Safe travels for your DH EMS


----------



## clippityclop

Hang in there EMS he's almost home!


----------



## Kiara

Keeping everything we can crossed for you so y'all are done with problems!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Too new here to know all the details but I'd love to say a prayer that everything works out for you EMS.


----------



## clippityclop

Well there is one good thing about a horse who stands in the rain all day - once you get all the dirt off, of course, their feet are soft and it makes for a really fast trim with hardly any effort. They've been needing their pedicures for awhile so I decided to do a hard horse and an easy horse (that leaves one hard horse and one easy horse for tomorrow to do - don't want to tempt fate and try all four) to see what my back would take. I'm a little gun shy - that pain was as bad a child birth. Almost. The hard horse was my pony - getting down low and really having to hunch to get him trimmed up. The arab was next and he's easy - 15hh is my ideal horse to trim being that I'm 5'6". But all was good! No pain! Not even a little throb. Guess I'm officially healed! Going to start back on my regular routine next week and see how it goes....oh boy do I have projects backed up like crazy. Going to go slow but I think things are looking up!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys  I am sooooo eager and excited to see my hubby! :happydance: Boy have I missed him! Thanks for your continued concern and prayers for his safe and speedy return HOME! 

The girls are devising a plan for a tree house to be constructed in one of the many big oak trees around our house. I love the ideas they have and the excitement about it. I did everything in my power not to let them see how upset and stressed I was over everything that happened this weekend. I did tell them Daddy had a little accident and his truck is broken, but it is going to be safely stored at papaw's house, and he gets to drive a big truck filled with all our stuff home. They are excited to see the big truck lol. 

In other news, we have our first chicken egg! It's a pretty greenish blue. The girls were very excited to find it, especially when they discovered it was colored.


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome ems, so glad the kids are good and your dh is on rhe homestretch! 

Had an awesome weekend. But let me just say how sad it is that I've had only 2 beers (with no food) and if I had a thirs someone would gave to pick me up off the ground and carry me.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

kctop72 said:


> That is awesome ems, so glad the kids are good and your dh is on rhe homestretch!
> 
> Had an awesome weekend. But let me just say how sad it is that I've had only 2 beers (with no food) and if I had a *thirs* someone would *gave* to pick me up off the ground and carry me.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hahaaa sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Free live trap with extras

Please look at this, I laughed so hard!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Yep ems. Finally home getting having a snack to absorb sone of the alcohol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

I was looking forward to a good laugh but the link was removed. Hope your hubby makes it to class on time. I don't miss those days. Have a great Monday y'all.


----------



## texasgal

Herd pics:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Stinks someone flagged it, but good thing I still had the page open in one of my tabs so I can share the joy!


----------



## texasgal

Funny .. but not so funny to me this morning.

DH and I went to a very close winery last night for one of their Summer on the Lawn Concerts. Got home late. Forgot to shut the pop door on the chicken coop. I have ZERO chickens this morning.. ZERO. Makes me sick... and angry with myself. I don't think it was a possum, though. ***** or a fox...

So, now I'm the ZERO chicken lady ...


----------



## kctop72

I am so sorry tg**big hugs** I hope your day gets better and everyone else have a great Monday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh no TG! I'm so sorry that happened!  Do you think any of them could have escaped and just run off in the area? If so they will make their way back home.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, I'm ok .. it's not like I haven't dealt with predators before. I've heard that a fox will clean you out .. I've had ***** before they they will kill 2 or 3 .. There are zero chickens here .. and I've recently seen a fox ... It was so quiet with out Rusty crowing this morning.. *sad*

Anyway, incentive to do the chicken yard like I want .. with hot wire around the bottom and top (to keep predators out) .. and confine the next batch to the yard for the most part. Some of the hens I lost last night, I've had for 3.5 years and they are used to having the run of the place.

We have neighbors now and I am afraid the chickens will find their way over to the neighbors.. especially if they ever get fed once.. so best that they are in a yard anyway ..

So .. fix the yard .. and plan what kind of chickens I want... *sigh*


----------



## mammakatja

Ohh no TG....I'm heartbroken for you.  How many chickens did you have? I am so sorry. Like EMS said, maybe a couple fluttered out of the coop? I had a possum get into my coop once and that's what happened. Several chickens ended up in a Crape Myrtle tree that was hundreds of feet away and they never get into the trees but they were so freaked out, that's where I found them. That is so frustrating.


----------



## texasgal

I was down to 1 rooster, 5 hens, 4 chicks. About the time I first saw the fox (two months ago or so) something wiped out about half my chickens early one morning after I opened the pop door. 

I was determined not to up my numbers again until I had a secure yard, and/or a LGD with them. I SERIOUSLY want a LGD, but until we have a good enough fence to hold one, that is pretty much out! lol


----------



## QtrBel

Guineas raised with can help. So sorry you lost your flock. I've had mine scattered and found them in a tree elsewhere in the yard/pasture with only a couple truly gone. There'd have been a mess if they were all killed. Even if they were all killed then hauled off there would be evidence. Maybe you'll have a few return or found. Again So sorry my heart goes out to you. Some of ours are pets and it really hurts to lose them.
Thanks for the pic. That is what I was expecting. Ad below is too cute. Around here we see "Free to good home" posted above road kill.... I like this better.


----------



## texasgal

There is plenty of "evidence" ... we'll see.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I sure hope you're day gets better TG. -hugs- 


Dh picked up the truck and is on his way back to get it loaded, sooooo excited! More good news - I called the school and they are going to allow him to attend a class (same class) that is later in the day so he won't have to stop by school at 7 am on his way in to town!


----------



## QtrBel

So so sorry TG.


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry about your chickens, TG 

Glad things are working out, EMS.

Going to Dover Saddlery over lunch to get Swat or some other fly repellant ointment for my poor miserable horse. I layered him in two different fly sprays before I left last night - one all natural organic, one chock full of chemicals. He also had his hooves trimmed a few days ago and is super tender footed; always takes a good week after a trim for him to be able to walk on hard surfaces without flinching. He's pretty pathetic looking right now :/


----------



## texasgal

My girl's face is covered in hot pink swat right now too ... lol


----------



## kctop72

So glad things are working out ems and hope your dh gets home safely.

Cy, never been to dover saddlery. Why would your boy be sore fir a week after every trim? Just curious if it's normal for him or do others have the same issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok what is Swat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Swat is a fly repellant ointment, comes in a little tub. Dover Saddlery just happens to be the only nearby tack store - about 15 minutes from my office. Sadly, it's only English tack.

Cash is always somewhat tenderfooted on gravel/rocks, but he is really sore for several days after every trim. He can walk fine on grass, but lame on hard surfaces - front more so than hind His farrier trims/shoes about 20 other horses at my barn and no one else gets sore.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## clippityclop

Cynical25 said:


> Swat is a fly repellant ointment, comes in a little tub. Dover Saddlery just happens to be the only nearby tack store - about 15 minutes from my office. Sadly, it's only English tack.
> 
> Cash is always somewhat tenderfooted on gravel/rocks, but he is really sore for several days after every trim. He can walk fine on grass, but lame on hard surfaces - front more so than hind His farrier trims/shoes about 20 other horses at my barn and no one else gets sore.


Sadly - SADLY it's ONLY english tack? LOL! I'm so jealous you have a Dover near you. I only get to order from the catalog. 

Maybe Cash just has low soles? Some horses have good cupped soles, others are lower on the inside and that doesn't mean anything is wrong with him. Maybe he can leave the soles alone next time and see where that gets you? Some farriers trim every hoof as if they are going to put a shoe on it (makes it very flat) even if they aren't going to - just a thought? Don't know if that helps - something to look at to see if that is what's happening. 

TG, I'm so sorry about about your chickens - what is an LGD? How come I don't know what that stands for - I wish I had breeds here you wanted and I'd give you as many fertile eggs as you could stand to incubate. 

EMS, did hubby make it in? Or what's his ETA?


----------



## Cynical25

I love and respect English riding, but with a slow motion WP bred 2 year old to train, I want a western tack store at my disposal  That said, one of the boarders wanted to show me how her adjustable gullet saddle worked - Cash looked UTTERLY ADORABLE in a black dressage saddle & white square pad, haha! I should have taken a picture.

I'll have a farrier chat this next time.


----------



## QtrBel

Livestock Guardian Dog. What I hope my half pyrennes turns out to be. Right now he has more fun chasing chickens than guarding chickens.


----------



## texasgal

Yes, cc, LGD is Livestock Guardian Dog. The only people I know around here that don't have predator problems, have LGDs.

What chicken breeds do you have? I'm toying with going with a purebred flock .. but I get so bored. i like different chickens, I like different colored eggs... lol


----------



## HorseMom1025

Cynical, I'm only 5 minutes from Dover myself! We may need to meet for lunch someday. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

TG we have raised all kinds. Currently we have Black Polish, Buffs, Rhode Island reds, Red Sex Links of varying types, Black Sex links, Americaunas, My favorites though have been California grays (really hard to find and not cheap). We've had Ideals, Gold Laced Hambergs, Bantys of various types as well. There I'm sure are another one or two floating around. My son is the one that is into chickens. He raises them for eggs and rarely looks (Black Polish). His customers like having the variety of egg colors and only a few are stuck on one color (white or brown). All dislike the small sized eggs of the banty and I suspect will have the same opinion of the Black Polish. I find with the mixed flock I have all sorts of personalities. The hambergs could never be penned. They roosted in the bushes outside the window. The americaunas are the alarm raisers and will attack whatever they see as a threat if cornered. The buffs actively solicit attention and the grays were extremely smart and were easily taught tricks. We had one that was housebroken. The RIRs it just depends. Some like attention some not so much. They camouflage better than all but the hambergs and specific colors of americanas because of their coloring and our surroundings.


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal said:


> There is plenty of "evidence" ... we'll see.


Earl is BACK! Karma rules! 
Just giving you a hard time may I suggest White Chickens with an nice little rooster you can call Earl Jr. LOL Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

HorseMom1025 said:


> Cynical, I'm only 5 minutes from Dover myself! We may need to meet for lunch someday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooh, yes, let's! I went for one item. I bought three.


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Earl is BACK! Karma rules!
> Just giving you a hard time may I suggest White Chickens with an nice little rooster you can call Earl Jr. LOL Shalom


:-(
.
.
.
.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Cynical25 said:


> Oooh, yes, let's! I went for one item. I bought three.


My husband and I have an app on our phones that allows us to track each other. He's still trying to figure out how to get alerts when I get too close to a tack store...he claims I need a 12 step program. LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I think is was the neighborhood chupacabra


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> I think is was the neighborhood chupacabra


 

.
..
.
I'm already beating myself up ..... :?


----------



## texasgal

On a happier note .. I did a phone interview about the work-from-home job today .. It went well.

Now, if they can meet my salary requirement ......


----------



## Cynical25

HorseMom1025 said:


> My husband and I have an app on our phones that allows us to track each other. He's still trying to figure out how to get alerts when I get too close to a tack store...he claims I need a 12 step program. LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Teehee! The ladies at Dover were giggling about a woman who came in - she paid mostly cash so her hubby wouldn't see a big charge on the credit card.


Fingers crossed for you, TG!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you will get the job. If not just start getting paid to start threads, make avatars and post pictures. You will be rich in no time flat with friends like me. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal you will get the job. If not just start getting paid to start threads, make avatars and post pictures. You will be rich in no time flat with friends like me. Shalom


But I don't charge friends like you .... :lol: :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Glad the interview went well, Will say a prayer for ya tg! Quit beating yourself up over the chickens, it'll be ok and you'll have what you want in the pen you want so to keep out the predators!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

TG, no need to beat yourself up! It happens. We had chickens inthe barn, closed up, something dug underneath the wall, got all the chickens, and turkeys. No FFA show that year! 

I did order a "rainbow" breastcollar from stateline tack yesterday.  I need a breast collar, Lil's top line is so narrow that my saddle slides back with hills. It fits over her withers, have a high wither pad that conforms, and a built up, cut back pad I use, conforming pad is thin. But, with those, no dry spots on her withers.... so anyway... was looking and found one. $16.99. or was it $19.99... hell I dont' remember. got a D ring snaffle with roller. (she just works the bit, rolling with her tongue the whole time using it) 


Saturday I went for a ride. Decided to see how she would do with a bit. I've ridden her a few times with my bit. snaffle time, with a short 2" shank. she did ok with it, but did much better, calmer with the bosal. Well. 100ft from the gate, she decides, she wants to go home. We did several donuts in the ditch, she stopped, and wanted to turn around. I smacked her on the shoulder with the reins! Holy hell broke loose! I really wasn't ready for it, and almost came off! Bucked a good 30 seconds or so. lost both stirrups, ended up a little on her side when she stopped. Grabbed her mane and cantle of saddle pulled my self back up. Smacked her again, but was ready for her, and didn't let her get her head down, so she just hopped once or twice. 
The rest of the ride was uneventful. 
But, I have notice, she is calm, cool and collected with bosal, just has no stop. With bit, she is jumpy, boogy men at every corner. Bit didn't seem to be hurting her mouth, no pinching. But, there are scars on her mouth from someone else hurting her with a bit. So that may be it. So got D ring so no shank, to see if that helps.


----------



## clippityclop

HorseMom1025 said:


> My husband and I have an app on our phones that allows us to track each other. He's still trying to figure out how to get alerts when I get too close to a tack store...he claims I need a 12 step program. LOL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




My hubby is looking at new trucks right now - the new Dodges have an alert system that can send an alert to your phone if your truck goes to a certain area that it isn't supposed to be (you program in the area you want alerts for).....shhhhhh...don't tell your hubby. LOL!


----------



## kctop72

Glad you didn't gey bucked off nu! Your stoey also reminded me to ask if any of you have ever used a mechanical bosal? A lady at our barn used to use one on her arabian she did endurance rides on and offered to let me try it on my mare and I'm thinking about it. I tried a bosal some time ago but like you said nu, no stop. She works better now but she's very light in the mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Kc, you mean a mechanical hackamore:










I used to ride in them all the time .. and have one now.


----------



## clippityclop

TG - I have ameracunas (solid white and the orangy/brown), cuckoo marans, buff orps, wyandottes, barred rocks, california whites and lakenvelders - all hens. Those ladies all run with a big red sussex roo and now the dark brahma so their offspring would be mixed but interesting, that's for sure.

My purebred breeding pairs are blue cochins, spangled hamburgs, and silver laced polish which are just now coming of age and aren't laying yet.

If you want to try incubating for the heck of it, let me know. Every egg I crack into the frying pan these days is fertile from the mixed group if you don't mind mixed breeds - otherwise I expect it would be spring before the purebred group started giving me fertile eggs on a regular basis. 

This fall will be a major molt for half of my group. Should be interesting, that's for sure!


----------



## clippityclop

I have two little S hacks - LOVE those, too! But I use neoprene on the nose.


----------



## kctop72

That's what I thought too when she mentioned it but it is not a hack. It's metal and shaped like a bosal. The bars under the chin flex kinda. I've never seen anything like it and was hoping maybe one of you had. She had a big fleece wrap around the nose band so it wasn't too harsh....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

So, catching up:

TG, so sorry about the chickens, yeay about the job!

Nu, yeay for Lil!

EMS, so happy it's working out!

Wish I had an English tack store even remotely close. Especially one that isn't overpriced lol I know, I'm demanding. But hey, this way money stays in the bank haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

TG it happens. My DH came home to the neighbors dogs in the pen (they opened the latch) and out of 50+ chickens we had 3 that survived. Hugs. Don't beat your self up. Luckily I wasn't the first home or the dogs would have been buried with the chickens. EAt my eggs shame on me and I'll relocate your A**, eat my chickens and I catch you in the pen with more than one down your throat you get buried together. I do have a forgiving nature to mamas with babies that snatch one when they are out without supervision and it is my fault.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Well Dh wasn't able to finish getting the truck loaded thanks to torrential downpours and 60 mph winds. He is hoping to get to leave first thing in the morning. Very frustrating...but what can we do at this point other than push forward. I sure hope the school is understanding.


----------



## mammakatja

I've never been to the Dover in our area. I think I definitely need to check that one out! I'm always in the market for another saddle pad or something.  I don't need much of an excuse to hit the Horse and Rider in McKinney on a regular basis, and my hubby scores MAJOR points when he take me on a trip up to Paul Taylor in Aubrey. I really should hit Pauls on my own some time because hubby is always rushing me. He knows not to give me the time I want in places like that. I could literally spend hours there.


----------



## clippityclop

I can't believe Houston doesn't have a Dover. I live next to the big city of Houston, and they really don't have squat. Tomball and Houston have a Charlotte's saddlery, but they are overpriced - a good place to go see stuff, but then go home and order it online.


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> That's what I thought too when she mentioned it but it is not a hack. It's metal and shaped like a bosal. The bars under the chin flex kinda. I've never seen anything like it and was hoping maybe one of you had. She had a big fleece wrap around the nose band so it wasn't too harsh....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh .. I've seen these too ... never ridden in one.


----------



## QtrBel

EMS did DH make it to class? Morning y'all


----------



## texasgal

Well, I had two chickens when I got home ... my two oldest girls that have survived all the predator attacks to date met me at the truck.

They REFUSED to go to the coop last night, though, so I have no idea where they roosted last night, or if they survived the night.

cc .. I would love to incubate a mess of those eggs! I'm particularly interested in a few marans and ameraucana/ee eggs to add some color to my future layers eggs. But if you want to gather me up a mess of eggs - all varieties - , I'll come get them. I think my bater holds 25 or 30. Thank you.

I have a friend on the board of the local animal shelter. She is keeping her eyes open for anything that looks like an LGD .. or a puppy that looks like it'll be huge.. then I'll raise the pup with the chicks in the chicken yard.

You know, when I got the horses last year in Ark, Mr. Perryman tried to send me home with an LGD pup .. free. I just didn't have the bandwidth for another dog at that time. I'm ready now. We have the hot box out back and I can definitely fence an area for the dog and his flock. Predators out .. dog in.

Have I told y'all how much I love having all three of the horses at the house ?!?!?!


----------



## Cynical25

Glad you stayed on, Nu! I'm eagerly awaiting a pic of Lil all saddled up in her rainbow getup, lol.

Hope your 2 chickens survived the night, TG! Can't wait to see new puppy pics when that time comes. My dog (Catahoula) would likely eat a chicken if he saw it.

Hope the hubby is doing ok, EMS!


----------



## nuisance

I didn't even think about mechanical hackamore. I have one, I have one like above, and a short shank one that is leather and fleece across the nose. I use the one like above on Cat. Tried the leather one, with the shorter shanks, but I need to lube up the leather more so it will wrap around her nose better, just been too lazy, since I can't ride her. I'll get it out and lube it up, soften up the leather, and put it on Lil. Sometime we can't think for ourselves, when the solution is looking you in the face! lol

TG, glad the chickens showed up. Hopefully, more will show up, when they calm down a bit. But, 2 is better than none!


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all. Hope your chicks are ok tg, your dh makes it back to tx ok ems and everyone has a great day! 

I second the pic request from cy.

Cc that is awesome of you to offer up chicks tg to replenish her flock. I really wish I was a chickens person because I LOVE fresh eggs!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Winding down from a 7-day stretch of night shifts and looking forward to a few weeks of vacay before the school year begins. Catching up here while waiting for our favorite trainer to come out and help with Eli this morning. I guess moving barns brought out the worst in him and it got to the point that I didn't know how to handle it. I want my sweet boy back!
TG hope more of your chickens show up! The new pup will be happy with his important job to do. I thought about chickens after I retire. Learning a lot from you guys.

KC I laughed ... I can only handle about two myself!

EMS You have had enough bad luck for about the next 10 years! Everything should be OK about now I hope.

Nu Lil is doing so well! Love hearing about her progress and your athletic skills haha

Goin back to chillin on the porch


----------



## nuisance

I also have an indian bosal.....Cat did aweful with it. May try it also, if the mechanical doesn't do what I want.


----------



## Cynical25

My fabric order has arrived and I want to sew! Darn work getting in the way of my playtime. *pout*


----------



## clippityclop

CYN, what are you sewing??????????????????????????  My kitchen table is covered with all of the saloon girl costume fabric, sewing machines, etc. I'm aiming to finish it this week but got so frustrated with it last week that I had to walk away from it a bit.


TG, my newest (FEB hatch hens) are just starting to lay, which include the marans. Their eggs are still small. The other half of my flock is a year old this spring and are laying tons of fertile eggs. After the marans start laying a decent size, I will put together quite a grab bag for you from all of the hens! You can pick out what you want, and make an omelette out of the rest.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dh is on his way!! He should be in around 3 am this morning.

TG yay for finding your old hens! Those ol' girls knew how to out smart a fox


----------



## QtrBel

TG I had to put my three survivors in another pen completely. We stripped, limed and resanded the old pen but it still took a year before they would walk in voluntarily. We now have two pens. EMS glad he'll be home soon.


----------



## texasgal

I can't catch them ... they are bugged out .. they will come up and follow me at a distance, but then disappear into the woods. ..


----------



## texasgal

Soooooooo... first time EVER. DH and I took Gunnie and Charm out for a ride tonight. Gunnie was sour sour sour in the pen and I flippantly said, "Well I could slap a bridle on Charm and we could get him out of that pen.

Charm has not been backed in 2 years ... I swung on her bareback and off we went. She was solid as a rock .. which was fabulous for DH and Gunnie. It was fun.

I love my mare. Sure glad she's not one of those crazy Ay-Rabs ...... oh .... wait .....*snort*


----------



## dbarabians

Now that is progress! Both the husband and Gunner need a female to encourage them to step out of their comfort zone. Next we will be hearing that your husband and Gunner are winning the Tevis and you and Charm are regulated to the side lines. LOL
I want to be there when he tells you how to handle his horse. Just to hear the comments our dear Texasgal makes. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Lol DB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He's doing really well, but is trying to do too much at one time and Gunnie just shut down. We went back some very basic stuff so he was successful and then we just headed down the driveway. I think it was good for DH and Gunnie...


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal you witnessed how much bravado those mares instilled in Star and Sam. Tell the husband I said hello. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

That's awesome tg! 

Now dba, lets nott go that far. Not to say it won't happen sooner or later. Nothing against your dh tg but it's just a guy thing....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day Texas friends!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

TG, I needed to see your post before I got to work today....had to ride in with DH who doesn't do traffic and we were running late because he wouldn't get up!!! Will be soooo glad when my car is road worthy!


----------



## texasgal

I love the "Keep Calm" signs.. I have several in my office.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. getting a good rain!  Hope it lasts awhile. Since I've been playing with the baby, haven't worked with Lil on the 2 horse trailer. I can get 3/4 of her in, but I can not get her back end in! I'm going to have to ask my friend to come work with her again, like he did with the 4 horse. I loose my patience too quick, which doesn't help. I think I loose my patience, because I know she knows what I want, and how to do it. She went right in and out of the 4 horse, but 2 horse. nope!. 

I have been putting baby in and out of the trailers a couple times every couple days. DH says, hey! You finally have a horse who will go in the trailer! lol


----------



## mammakatja

Wow! Woke up at 4am this morning to thunder and rain and now we're getting another good soaking. What an unexpected treat. Is it really July??? No complaints other than I'm not getting my ride in today but grow hay field grow!!!!

TG how are the survivors this morning?


----------



## Cynical25

Such weird weather in Dallas! Rain, heat, wind, calm. Hope my son gets to go on his summer camps' field trip to Fair Park today.

CC - I have a big stash of fabric and dress/skirt patterns! I also have a stash of 5 sewing machines, of which I only really use 1, lol. I periodically sew items that I can don to the office or to a friends' wedding, etc. It gets so frustrating trying to find ready-to-wear items to fit my height.


----------



## texasgal

mammakatja said:


> Wow! Woke up at 4am this morning to thunder and rain and now we're getting another good soaking. What an unexpected treat. Is it really July??? No complaints other than I'm not getting my ride in today but grow hay field grow!!!!
> 
> *TG how are the survivors this morning?*


 
I heard them in the woods.. so at least one of them was still alive...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Dh is home!!!! He got in at 5:30 this morning. He is getting to go to the evening class tonight and stay in school!


----------



## nuisance

I'm glad he's home, and everything worked out. Not as you wanted, but better than it could have! Now... you have to unpack!


----------



## kctop72

That is awesome ems! So happy for y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Yay for the DH being home!


----------



## Kiara

So glad to hear EMS! It's also very kind of the school to work with you guys.

TG, finger's crossed your chickens are alive and handling themselves. 

We have clouds today. No rain in the forecast, though one can always hope, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Only suppose to be 89-92 this weekend. Going to go riding with my girl friends. No men!  We don't know where yet. My riding buddies are so far apart, we have to decide on locations. Most of the closest riding places around here are in Oklahoma, unless I want to go all the way to Decatur to the grasslands. Kinda 6 of one, half a dozen of the others.


----------



## QtrBel

You could bribe them with freeze dried worms...Glad the school is working with your DH EMS. DC caught and attitude and ecided since he had to open AND close the gate after his EXHAUSTING lesson he was just going to walk, no run home. Ran right over a black racer that took offense to being stepped on. His only comment - Snakes have such rude natures.....
Happy Hump Day All. Hormel the Queen of Hump Day showers all with her blessings


----------



## texasgal

^^ poor horse


----------



## QtrBel

She is a pasture ornament with delusions of grandeur. The result of MILs sick interest in seeing a stallion breed a mare and my mistaken assumption my horses were safe on her property. She has such personality she's our comic relief.


----------



## Kiara

Oh dear! Did the stallion or (mother)mare have any spinal issues or did this just come as luck of the draw? Poor horse. She just looks like someone laid on her butt and moved her spine up. Did the MIL learn at least?


----------



## QtrBel

Stallion is very slightly roach backed. Not enough to be noticeable when muscled up. The mare has a genetic tendency to throw the same. They were Grandmother/grandson and never should have been put together. The mare crippled the stallion kicking him in the hock so two disasters. That was the only reason we found out it was done on purpose. No fences down and he was in the pasture with her when we got home from work and went out to feed. No, unfortunately she didn't learn. She has mental health issues and we ended up moving all but the stallion and a sterile mare so she no longer has the opportunity for voyeurism.


----------



## Kiara

What a terrible situation. So sad that she hasn't changed. Hopefully she'll be able to get help with her mental health issues.


----------



## QtrBel

Stallion is very slightly roach backed. Not enough to be noticeable when muscled up. The mare had a genetic tendency to throw the same when line bred or crossed with certain lines. We were always careful with her breedings and only bred to two that we knew she never threw this with. They were Grandmother/grandson and never should have been put together. The mare crippled the stallion kicking him in the hock so two disasters. That was the only reason we found out it was done on purpose. No fences down and he was in the pasture with her when we got home from work and went out to feed. Had I have even suspected her capable of this I would have never housed the two in close proximity. Stallion was on MILs property and the mare kept next door on an Aunt's property. No, unfortunately she didn't learn. She has mental health issues and we ended up moving all but the stallion and a sterile mare so she no longer has the opportunity for voyeurism. Sad because that is the best pasture and between the three properties there we could feed half our herd. I'd be scared to lose my saddle mares because I know she couldn't resist that combo and if I brought him down here the two big working mares (related) and saddle horses (three mares and two geldings and a stallion prospect) would have to go there as if he somehow got loose I would be afraid he would kill them and breed the mares. He doesn't know other males exist in his little kingdom. At 18+hands and 2000+ pounds I'm not risking them.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks guys I'm very happy! I spoke with the education director school and explained the situation since he was driving). She was so nice and willing to work with us. 

I really freaking hope things get better from now forward. I have had enough stress and bs to last for quite a while! 

Anyone wanna go out for some Texas sized margaritas?? 

TG, I hope the girls settle down and let you catch them. I have 3 eggs from one of my hens you can have 

qtr..... :shock: 

Have fun on your ride Nu. I hope I can find some riding buddies. Especially since now I have my saddle


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

It's my Friday, we're going for hay tomorrow, if it doesn't rain!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

We're going for hay on Saturday! Which is perfect timing cause I'm down to 5 bales.  Those chunks sure know how to eat their hay haha. Buuuut I just bought some new hay bags, so I can cut them back a little. Woohoo! And it definitely helps that I saved $30 cause I got them so cheap. :wink:


----------



## mammakatja

Kayella, I use haybags and love 'em! Where did you find yours? Are they the small mesh squares? That's really what you want so they have to work a little harder at getting their hay. I found mine at Paul Taylors for around $5 so I was excited too. I did have to replace that flimsy drawstring with something a little stronger because they yank on those bags pretty good and pop the string. A cool hint that I picked up on filling them, get you a muck bucket like you find at Tractor Supply or I even use the ones you find at Walmart that look like muck buckets but they call 'em toy or laundry tubs (way cheaper at $5) and drape your haynets inside one of those when you're filling them. Makes it sooooo easy.


----------



## Kayella

Oh I hate those mesh haynets. They drive me crazy trying to fill them up and I'm worried my horse will get their leg and neck caught up in them and injure themselves. I have an accident-prone yearling, I try to decrease my chances of him getting hurt LOL.

I use these bags and I LOVE them.

Slow Feed Nylon Hay Bags by Derby Originals

I can fit up to 3 flakes in them and it really slows down their eating(probably even more so than the nets.) They're usually $27.50, but Horseloverz.com had them in their online auction and I got three of them for $20 each. So I basically got one free at the usual price! They're a different brand so we'll see how well they hold up. The Derby brand usually lasts me 3-4 months a piece of daily use, being beat up by a yearling and a pony, and exposed to the elements 24/7.


----------



## mammakatja

Hey now those are cool. Haven't seen that style before. I may have to keep them in mind when my old ones wear out. I'm not into the regular large mesh nets, but I've really had good luck with these small mesh ones and I tie them to a good strong lead rope hung on a cross beam at the front of their overhang area so they are always well above their heads. That's why I changed out the drawstring so there wouldn't be any issue. I can't believe I actually have a pic. LOL! I happened to see the haybag in this one, even if it is a little blurry. And these are about a year and a half old now too! They look a little beat up but so far they are still holding on. I take them down during the day if I get the chance. I use them at night after their dinner. I like yours though. No matter what, hay bags are the way to go if you don't mind filling them. Have y'all seen the big ones you can buy for round bales?


----------



## Cynical25

Just finished an excruciating 2.5 hours at the dentist. My entire face is numb and feels huge. once I stop drooling on myself I'll head into the office.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Ew! I hate the dentist. Poor guys/girls. Hated just because of their choice of professions! lol


----------



## mammakatja

Ugh. You're still heading in? That would be a total excuse to call in for me. I despise the dentist! I'm such a wheenie too because when I see what my kids are going through for their braces, I ain't got nuttin' on 'em and I had braces too when I was a kid. My 2nd son had 4 permanent teeth and 3 baby teeth pulled at ONCE via oral surgery before he had his braces due to crowding. UH UHHHH!!!!! Heck no!!! Not me!


----------



## QtrBel

CY hope you're feeling better soon. Where do you find bags for round bales? My mares make a mess even with a feeder.


----------



## kctop72

I thought about the bags but ours are fed hay in stalls and none of it goes to waste. They find every piece. When I clean their stalls I tie them outside their stall so they can clean up the hay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Hay bags aren't just for hay wastage. It makes the hay last longer as it takes them longer to eat. Therefore, they eat less over a longer period of time keeping their ever-emptying tummies full and reducing the risk of ulcers. Also helps with boredom as it keeps them busy munching away. The benefits of hay bags just go on and on!


----------



## kctop72

I know this but trying to talk dh into it is a different story......he's old school cowboy....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Haha I know what you mean! Maybe if you told him it would save money he'd be more willing to give it a try. I'm slowly transitioning everyone at my barn to bags. I've snared two people sofar! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Yup that's why I use them...just to stretch it out longer. Mine are pigs. Even the stuff that falls to the ground they will eventually get to but it keeps them busy longer and in the winter, when you use hay for internal heating, it's nice to see them munch on those hay bags for several hours vs. 30 minutes. 

QtrBel, it's been a while since I've looked into them but here's one website that sells them. I'm sure there's others. They're even in TX. Not sure where. They're not cheap but it sure sounds like a neat idea. When I was using round bales, I had to really ration their time out in the field with that round bale or they would burn through it in less than a week. With 4-5 hours access a day, I could make them last a couple of weeks. I never did the net thing due to their price tag. I've always wondered about making my own though. 

Here's the link
Texas Haynets - Texas Hay Nets - Home


----------



## mammakatja

OMgosh I just saw the hay net people are in Kingsland! Small world. I grew up in Marble Falls. LOL!


----------



## QtrBel

Thanks for the link. We rarely feed square bales due to cost but this would save even more as it would reduce wastage. Need to talk DH into a covered area with a raised floor for the bales as lately we've lost more to rain than the horses.


----------



## Kiara

Hay nets are great. So are hay huts. Our BO got some and I love them! No more issues with rotting hay from rain. Here's a stock photo:


----------



## Kayella

^^I would be so scared of a horse being neck deep in that, freaking out at something behind them, and snapping their neck trying to get out. But I'm a paranoid horse mommy and see the absolute worse possibilities in everything LOL.


----------



## Kiara

It's a hard plastic, not metal, so I doubt they could snap their necks on it. The openings are fairly large, so they have plenty of room to pull their heads out. My two get along so well and actually aren't the super panicky type, so it's been working well so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kay, you sound like my riding buddy! She sees the worse case scenario in everything! lol I just laugh, and go on and do it! lol 

The round bale hay nets, at that company, are on back order for 8-10 wks, due to high order volume! Everyone is wanting to save hay!


----------



## Kayella

Haha I know. I'm aware I sound ridiculous, but I think I have a right to be so paranoid. Henny ATTRACTS injuries/danger/trouble. He's like a trouble magnet, the dang pony. I've just heard of so many freak accidents, even with metal round bale feeders and stuff like that, and I knoooow Henny would be down to be one of those freak accidents. He seems to enjoy making me worry LOL.


----------



## mammakatja

I have one like that. My hubby has suggested selling her because she just can't seem to stay out of trouble. She's an amazing ride though!!! She's my barrel mare. You would think that a 20 acre field without a thing on it, not even a tree, would be safe. NOPE. She almost sliced her hoof off last summer from back to front when she found one maybe 10ft strand of barb wire on the ground out of how many 100's and 100's of feet??!!! that somehow came unclipped from the t-post, stepped over it, freaked, and yanked back. I don't have stalls but a big overhang area, so hubby and I go out and buy two sturdy 16ft gate panels to corner off a stall for her so she can heal. I had her in there for about 8 weeks without incident and she was healing well until she decided to kick at another horse through the panel, straddles the darn thing, freaks again and mangles the whole set up, not to mention a mega swollen leg, a capped hock, and major road rash all the way up to her girly parts. UGH! Unbelievably, she healed from all of it and I'm riding her normally, but I'm telling ya, if its out there, she'll find a way to get hurt on it. I actually bought her with a few pretty significant scars. :???:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey TG, do you know what kind of chicken this is? I have 2 of them like this with the little afro's. The are still young and not full grown. I was thinking polish, but the fro's don't seem to be big enough. The lady I got them from said they are black stars....uhhh...nope.

Sorry the pics are crappy, I snatched it while it was roosting and tried to hurry and get it back as soon as possible.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Guys, I think it might be time to have to wean Pan soon. Poor Dalilah is just losing weight like crazy no matter what I do. He is drinking water, eating grain, hay, mineral block, and grazing just as well as any of the others. He is a stout boy and an excellent eater, a piggy really! He will travel away from her and hang out with Ted(the big baby sitter gelding lol) or the other 2 yearlings...but he always goes back to Mom and will cry for her if he suddenly realizes he can't see her. She paces and cries for him when I take him out and handle him away from her. I do have the advantage of 2 paddocks which are well fenced so they could still see and sniff one another, but he would not be able to nurse. You guys know this is my first foal, so that's why I'm asking some opinions on it. I wouldn't consider it if he weren't pulling her down so badly. I'll try to post a pic of her tomorrow. Poor girl just keeps dropping, and she's eating 12 lbs of 12/10 Martindale Feed Mill | Premium Cattle Feed Since 1962
a day in addition to unlimited hay and grazing.


----------



## QtrBel

Black sex links are barred hens and usually RI roos but it doesn't have to be. Loooks like Polish roo was used which would give you that as a potential. I have black polish and the fro is different on each. Most are thick and full but a few are thinner or more roo looking even though they are hens. The roos look like they have dreads not afros. She's pretty. There are some that have solid black crests though. I haven't seen those with such small crests.


----------



## Kayella

How old is Mr. Pan? A mare's milk loses pretty much all nutritional value at 3-4 months, so there's nothing nutritionally holding you back from weaning him if he's older than that. Henny was weaned at 4 months. Some people believe it's too early and will make them spoiled. If you have a good baby sitter gelding, toss them together in the other paddock and let him learn from the big guy. Would it be preferable to wait longer to wean? Yeah, it would. But it wouldn't hurt to wean him now, at least in my experience with Henny. If she cannot maintain and is dropping weight drastically, I think it would be best to wean him.


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> Haha I know. I'm aware I sound ridiculous, but I think I have a right to be so paranoid. Henny ATTRACTS injuries/danger/trouble. He's like a trouble magnet, the dang pony. I've just heard of so many freak accidents, even with metal round bale feeders and stuff like that, and I knoooow Henny would be down to be one of those freak accidents. He seems to enjoy making me worry LOL.


Ever heard the phrase "What you fear, you create" ??


----------



## Kayella

texasgal said:


> Ever heard the phrase "What you fear, you create" ??


 
Oh I know LOL. I'm getting better about it. Whenever they were stalled last week, I had let them out into an extra paddock so they could get some exercise while I cleaned out their stalls. Another boarder let his out(who are the alphas) and they spent a lot of time chasing each other around and bucking and stuff. Henny even let out a few (crooked) bucks LOL. They chased The gelding chased them towards the fence and Henny slid sideways when he slid to a stop and busted his butt hehe. I didn't mind that! He got up no problem, although a little embarrassed, and went back to running around with the horses. I don't mind another horse chasing him or whatever. What I DO mind, though, it the idiotic loose horse that BIT HIM ON THE NECK while I was leading him out of the paddock. Ooooh I was about to beat someone. And not half an hour earlier, the old man was spouting about how he's harmless and wouldn't harm a fly. My ***.


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> Ever heard the phrase "What you fear, you create" ??


 
I think I'll quote that to my friend! Thanks!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Another rainy July day in Texas - what a (pleasantly) weird summer we're having.

My tongue & cheeks are sore and torn up from all the novacaine at the dentist yesterday, but no more tooth pain, woohoo! 

Spoke with Cash's farrier and he will make some changes on the next trim. Suggested I put iodine on his soles to toughen them up for the time being? In other pony news, I'm excited to see Cash's hip is approaching 14.3 hh. He's filling out a bit and definitely looking more horse-like than coltish now.


----------



## texasgal

Well, my two old girls, Cocoa and Hershey, were gone yesterday .. so something must have got them the night before.

I'm chickenless... and perusing Ideal Poultry's website.....

Good news is, since we bought the round pen and took down the other pen, I have some extra posts laying around, so I can start putting up my chicken yard.. yay!


----------



## Kayella

Oh TG, that sucks ): I would look into hardware mesh instead of chicken wire. It's pretty much crazy expensive, but does a whole lot better job of keeping critters out than flimsy chicken wire. Better at keeping snakes out, too. I want to build a run with hardware mesh so the chickens can stay out safely at night in the future. Currently, Foxy and Willow are only out the 1-2 hours I'm at the horses. They're both too small to keep out over night or during the day. They're too small to fly back up into the coop LOL. But they know the drill as soon as I open their coop door. They come running over and flitter down to the ground.


----------



## texasgal

My coop is completely predator proof. I just refuse to keep them confined in the coop all the time. 

I understand that I'll lose an occasional chicken to the hawk gods by letting them free range.

I understand that it is COMPLETELY my fault that they weren't secured in their coop the night of the massacre.

What I wish to do is have a sizable yard that they can be in, with hotwire around the top and bottom for predator control, so that I can gather them into the coop easier if I'm leaving, or at the very least, if I forget to secure them, there is hotwire around the top and bottom of the yard to discourage predators.

DH is saying no to the dog at this point .. won't necessarily stop me from getting one, once I have the yard in place... we'll see ...

I just HATE starting from chicks again .. but these chicks will at least be conditioned to being confined in a yard... my other crew was completely spoiled and very vocal about being confined in ANY fashion.. lol


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and kay ... they are old enough to fly up into the coop. I've had 3 and 4 week old chicks fly up and roost with mama on the roosts. At that age, their bodies are light enough, and their wings are fully developed.


----------



## Kayella

TG, you should get a Pyrenees! They're so super cute, lazy lap dogs, and great guardians. Just show DH a couple pictures of the fuzzball puppies and he'll be sold! 

Mmmm Willow may be able to get up into the coop, but I'm not sure about Foxy. They're not great flyers and it's a good 18 inch hop up which I don't know if Foxy can manage LOL. I intend to build a little ramp for them to go up and down on. 


How do you put weight on chicks? I can feel both Foxy and Willow's breast bones. They have free choice feed and they free roam 1-2 hours a day. Is there anything fattening I can feed them? I need to pick up some more meal worms for them. They go CRAZY for them.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, Kay .. I've been crying Pyrenees for years ..

I called on a Pyr, Akbash, Anatolian pup the other day ... I'm tempted, even though DH is on the NO side of the fence.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and weight on chicks.. it'll come. Make sure they are wormed and have food and water available. It's not a bad thing for them to be light enough to fly at this age.. when they mature the weight will come.


----------



## Kayella

I would totally get one and just give DH the puppy dog eyes(the both of you) whenever he finds the pup LOL. He just doesn't realize yet how much he NEEDS a puppy, so you gotta help him out a little. :wink:

Somehow, I think I'll find myself getting into a lot of trouble when I get married. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

We have alot of Pyrnees in our area, alot of people with sheep and goats. The dogs, just lay out there with them. They had a year old one free on the trading post page for my area a few weeks ago. I soooooo wanted to go get it!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Sorry to hear that TG  I can't wait to see pics of the new brood and setup when you get it.

Pan will be 4 months on 8/3. I can put him with the 2 yearlings in the adjoining paddock (It's basically like the pasture split in half with a fence and gate that cen either be opened or closed) He plays with them and they are buddies. I'm afraid to put Ted in with him because he is boss of the herd, and he is bad to kick at feeding time. I worry Pan would be injured as Ted is a massive boy.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks, ems. I'm so frustrated with the constant predator attacks, but I miss having my chickens already..

I think Pan would be a great fit with the yearlings. 

Mama will be uncomfortable for a few days and you may want to cut her feed and just give her hay during that time until she starts to dry up.

Pan will be fine.


----------



## Kayella

The yearlings would probably be preferable. They're closer to his age, know some stuff to teach him, but aren't liable to beat up on him. They could be kept together for a couple months until Dalilah dries up then they can all be tossed in together again.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok thanks guys  I think the yearlings would be best too, both fillies so he will be the man of the lot! I know it sound stupid, but I'm sad for Pan and Dalilah to have to be separated. I know it will be hard for them


----------



## mammakatja

Awww TG I'm sorry to hear the last two disappeared as well. That is so frustrating. I completely free range my brood and so far I've been relatively lucky. I've lost 3 over the past 2 years to predators, and I guess two of those don't really count because the were either my dog or the neighbor dog. One I found out in the pasture. I take that back. I found a huge pile of feathers in the pasture. The body was long gone. Anyway, between them staying super close to our house, as in under our front deck and around the car port, and also our dogs, I guess they stay pretty safe from outside predators. I've seen one hawk do a touch and go once but without success. I love having our chickens all around our house (even though you do have to watch your step around our sidewalk...only downfall). Oh and as far as fattening them up, left overs!  They eat anything!!! We keep a chicken plate to scrape dinner scraps on every night. Our trash never stinks because the chickens eat all the scraps so they stay out of our trash.  At night I do lock them up. I've converted a rubbermaid yard shed into their coop and once they go to bed at sundown, I just close the door. The only time I've ever had trouble in my coop was when we lived in VA on a very wooded property and a possum got in there before I was able to get home to shut the door. I lost 3 that night. He was still in there, hiding in one of the next boxes. He had a pretty good headache when I got done with him. LOL!


----------



## Cynical25

I, too, think Pan will be just fine with the yearlings. Good luck!

Online saddle browsing is consuming my life! Torn between 4 saddles, as I can't decide if I want the prettiness of a tooled saddle or the security of a roughout training saddle. Found a used Rocking R show saddle, used Rocking R reining saddle, and a new RS training saddle at nearly same pricec. Or for $200 less, I can get a used RS training saddle. Ugh, I need a four sided dice to pick for me.


----------



## QtrBel

It really doesn't have to be a full bred LGD. We have two part Pyrenees and an Aussie. All were raised with chickens and wouldn't think of eating them. The two big dogs also have golden in them. One half and half one have pyr and border and the other half goldie. The Aussie rounds them up at night if we want them in earlier than they go in on their own and all three are loose with them when they are loose. Keeps the predators down. The wildlife here have their own routines and coming down to see if the chickens are out for the day is part of it. because of a neighbor that shoots dogs on site they are in the house or penned when we aren't home. Happy Friday and here's to the weekend...


----------



## texasgal

OMG ... and with a click of a button, I have 25 chicks coming to me next week .... incentive to get busy on the yard. Of course, I won't need it for a few weeks, as they will be in a brooder and then in the coop ...

Why am I nervous... ?


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnnwalker if you are going to wean the foal that early, and I am not a fan of early weaning, keeping him with the yearlings and close to his mother so he can see and smell her is the way to go. It will be far less traumatic on both mare and foal and more natural. I believe 100% in keeping things as natural as possible.
Your herd dynamics will be the same when he is reintroduced to his mother physically.
However with the hay and grass situation you are dealing with remember that foal will be getting some of his meals for free from his mother.
Once you start weaning him he will be competing for grazing with the other horses.
If I were you I would feed the mare more grain to reduce her weight loss and allow him to nurse a couple of more months to stretch your hay and grass out until the fall. A complete feed or a senior feed might be better for her and feed race bran with it. Or go the expensive route and get Omolene 300 it already has amplify nuggets for weight gain added.
That foal needs certain nutrients in order to develop and grow to his full potential. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! Easy as pie! The post office knows when I've ordered chicks. You can hear them out in the parking lot. LOL! Who did you use? I've had really good luck with Meyer's. I know it seems like forever to get a new flock going again, but I'm all for starting them from scratch and getting them used to your own set up. I bought my Easter eggers back in February and hope to see my first green egg any time now. Woohoo! Can't wait to hear about your new arrivals!


----------



## texasgal

mammakatja said:


> LOL! Easy as pie! The post office knows when I've ordered chicks. You can hear them out in the parking lot. LOL! Who did you use? I've had really good luck with Meyer's. I know it seems like forever to get a new flock going again, but I'm all for starting them from scratch and getting them used to your own set up. I bought my Easter eggers back in February and hope to see my first green egg any time now. Woohoo! Can't wait to hear about your new arrivals!


 
My PO knows me as well. I've got them so they will call me when they arrive at the PO at 530 in the am. I drive and pick them up so they don't have to ride in the carrier's truck until they get to my house.

I use Ideal. I've had great success with them and they are close so the chicks are usually here the next day. They are good about communicating and have always been real helpful.

Can't wait to see what I get. I'll have to post pics and we can guess the breeds. When you order the 1.00 ea grab bag special, they send you a misc selection and no list... It's fun stuff.


----------



## Cynical25

They ship chicks regular USPS?


----------



## texasgal

Overnight .. but yes. day-old chicks can live for up to 3 days without food .. and I've known some to get lost in the mail, but that's unusual.

Mine are usually at the PO the next morning .. one time it took a whole day and 1/2 .. makes me a nervous wreck.. lol


----------



## dbarabians

I hope you get a whole flock of little Earls.
If you would have allowed him is little personality quirks none of this would have happened.
In order to ensure good karma for the new flock may I suggest a very generous donation to the offshore bank account that I will PM you with the account number.
This and only this will erase the bad Karma still due for the murder of Earl. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Still raining in Dallas. It looks like October outside. I'm sure I'll quickly come to my senses once I leave the confines of my A/C'd office at quitting time, though.


----------



## clippityclop

I'm tired - just got home from Spring (between Tomball and I45). Drove home during 5pm traffic, thru messed up and backed up train tracks and head on collisions with even more road blocks. I should have taken the interstate back instead of coming back thru Tomball, Magnolia and Plantersville. I'm whipped!

TG, glad to hear you've got chicks coming and I envy you for ordering the grab bag. That is going to be fun and easier, since it is so hot right now so that will be a plus during the brooding process.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Going to visit the MIL for her bday. I noticed there is no cartwheel smiley to choose - not like I would have clicked on it anyway.


----------



## mammakatja

Hey Cynical, I missed the part of your post about saddle shopping earlier. I'm so hopelessly addicted to saddle shopping. If I had the money, I'd have a closet full of saddles. Oh wait, that's what people say about their shoes, isn't it?! My poor hubby always worries when I'm surfing ebay but I just "like to look"....really. Ok so I had one or two just kind of happen at the last minute because they were a killer deal. I got my dressage saddle that way. I came across a really nice Crosby for $200 with like 2 minutes left, and I ended up being the only bidder. Oops. LOVE that thing though. Oh and just last week a friend of mine gave me 3 very forgotten old saddles from his shed that looked just awful and I revived them with a little Leather New and oil. Gotta share the before and afters now of course. I'm hopelessly addicted. For what it's worth, after our fire, I bought my very first rough out saddle and love how secure it feels. No, they won't be as pretty as the tooled fenders when they really take on my seat and leg, but I love how they ride. Keep us posted on your shopping!

Here are my saddle projects. I couldn't sort the order from first to last for nothing so look at the last picture first and go in that order.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/11498/album/saddle-projects-7721/


----------



## kctop72

Oh happy day! Got awesome hay in the barn and there's a playday today, Woohoo!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

I haven't been ignoring y'all, just had to work a few more days than planned. One of our colleagues was getting on our nerves complaining about the workload and how tired she was, being a real grouch. Well she began getting dizzy and so went to her doctor, who promptly put her in the hospital for testing since she is extremely anemic and had to be transfused! There is opportunity for more hours ($$$) but I have to get some time off before school starts or I will be the grouchy one :?

Monday I'm moving my horses after less than a month at the current boarder. Just didn't work out for several reasons, but mostly because I found a family taking in a few boarders so they can do property improvements. My two horses will have a three acre pasture to themselves with adjacent stalls and they will feed in the a.m. Will be nice to be able to sleep in a little later when school starts and not have to worry about hay in my hair, mud, or horse drool on me as I go to work! 

Oh and now I can join in on the chicken chat since they have a guinea hen with chicks at the new farm  I know, they aren't chickens, but close enough... 
They are in a cage up in the little barn right now. Can't wait to see them at work once they are let loose. Do Great Danes work as LGD's? Hope so! They have several on the property.

Have been working with our favorite resident trainer Palogal with Eli. He has issues with lunging clockwise for the past several months, to the point that he was becoming aggressive with me when asked to go in that direction. Charged me a couple of times, and once when I backed him up to correct him he reared up. That was when I got Palogal on board  apparently for whatever reason, he is awkward and uncomfortable, very stiff going clockwise. I went back and watched a video I did a while back and it's obvious. So we are working on just bending him and moving that shoulder over. Who knows maybe it is just him or maybe he injured himself in the pasture...

Enjoy the weekend everyone! Temps in the low 90's


----------



## Cynical25

Nice saddle rescues, Mamma.
Good luck with the barn move, ONA.
Did your chicks arrive, TG?
Cash worked nicely in the round pen so I let him munch on the rain-induced, lush green grass for a bit while I just admired the handsome boy he's becoming. Spoiled pony, lol.


----------



## texasgal

No chicks 'til thurs or fri .... ship date wed..


----------



## QtrBel

Can't wait to see pics. I love grab bags.


----------



## texasgal

I'm excited .. have no idea what I'm getting .. only that they are standard chickens, no meaties, no bantams ... other than that, they could be anything..


----------



## texasgal

Another fun afternoon working the horses and then a short relaxing ride through the neighborhood. Life is good.


----------



## kctop72

Had a great day today. Playday went well and my katy did great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop I should have come to the playday. I am working days and had night off to attend. 
Texasgal I hope those new arrivals are all that you expect them to be. You will do fine and they will be OK. PS I have yet to recieve the deposit to ensure peace and tranquility for the new arrivals.
Outnabout glad the move has increased your hours for sleep.
If everyone in the DFW area is up for another local meet and greet we should try and replicate the good vibes we shared last month. Also give any that could not attend the chance to meet the wonderful folks they missed out on in JUNE. Nuisance I include you in our group also. 
I am aware that there are plans to have a state wide gathering but I enjoyed the last one so much I want to continue to befriend the members I met in June.
Kctop and I cant have all the fun ya know. Shalom Donald


----------



## QtrBel

You know you're in trouble when your horse stops dead and you can see his gears turning as he SLOOOOOWLY counts to 10 and says awwwww HECK with this at 8 and DH goes sailing through the air....Poor DH. He always claims he isn't heavy handed and would never get in a horses mouth so against my better judgement I put my myler comfort snaffle (shanked) on the horse he was riding because he said he was having too much trouble stopping him (he hasn't figured the deepseat/release breath connection yet).... and off he came. All ended well though, put the bit he and the horse normally ride together in and finished out the morning with no problems. DC was working in the ring with me on my mare and was impressed to see dad dust himself off admit he was wrong, ask for the other bit and get back on. Now to get the shafts on the cart so I can work my big mare.... Have a great day y'all!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Just a reminder to everyone in the area! The tack trade will be on August 17th at the Expo center here in Bryan. Heard it starts early in the morning and goes till around 1-2. Not sure the exact hours. Plan to have a booth next year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, or what's left of it. Had a nice ride at Duncan lake on OK. Cleaned house this am. Now deciding what I want to do next


----------



## texasgal

Nu ... your pics were fabulous!


----------



## kctop72

Have a great Sunday everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Dang it! Someone beat me to the saddle yesterday evening. My daughter called him "the horse hopper". :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Washing and braiding tails .. grazing and working horses ... I may never do housework again... *sigh* ... life is good..


----------



## mammakatja

texasgal said:


> Washing and braiding tails .. grazing and working horses ... I may never do housework again... *sigh* ... life is good..


Nuttin' wong with that idea. This is the sticker on the back of my van. Nuff said! :lol:


----------



## Cynical25

I should be cleaning house after swapping Colton back to my Ex, but I'm curled up on the recliner with my iPad...fiancé is snoring in the bed beside me, and the dog is snoring at my feet, lol.

After his little workout yesterday, Cash's right front was too sore to work him today :/. He's enjoying his break, but I'm annoyed, antsy, and worried. Wish I could make his hoof & sole regenerate faster.


----------



## clippityclop

Sorry Cyn! Does your farrier know how to use the Vettech products? They have a sole putty you can put in there - it stays for about 6 weeks giving protection similar to an easy boot, then falls off on it's own. 

Had a decent time with hubby's family on Saturday, and did a bunch of yard cleanup/weedeating and general maintenance today. Even got a bareback ride in for awhile on the yellow horse and my welsh. Going to feel the inner thigh burn tomorrow no doubt! Busy week next week as well - oldest DD is having a bday and a friend stay over for two nights - mixed in with a day at Splashtown and Joe's Crab Shack. Back to that lovely little area of town near I45 I was just at on Friday. But at least I won't be driving this time.


----------



## Kayella

I feel you on hoof problems, Cyn. Henny's got thin soles as well, averaging 9 mm. :/ I'm doing all I can right now to help him grow it back. He's on Farrier's Formula double strength, and I just put him on SmartSox - a supplement that's supposed to help increase blood flow to the hoof. He's not growing sole because he's not getting adequate hoof circulation so hopefully that helps him out. I cleaned out his feet this evening and it "looks"(hoping) that he's growing some sole in his heel area! Here's hoping. I also got some Durasole in transit to me that's supposed to help toughen the sole so they're not ouchy. Maybe you could look into that for Cash? It's only like 12 bucks so what have you got to lose?


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Sorry Cyn! Does your farrier know how to use the Vettech products? They have a sole putty you can put in there - it stays for about 6 weeks giving protection similar to an easy boot, then falls off on it's own.
> 
> Had a decent time with hubby's family on Saturday, and did a bunch of yard cleanup/weedeating and general maintenance today. Even got a bareback ride in for awhile on the yellow horse and my welsh. Going to feel the inner thigh burn tomorrow no doubt! Busy week next week as well - oldest DD is having a bday and a friend stay over for two nights - mixed in with a day at Splashtown and Joe's Crab Shack. Back to that lovely little area of town near I45 I was just at on Friday. But at least I won't be driving this time.


You can wave at the hospital when/if you pass through conroe ...


----------



## kctop72

Happy Monday mornin y'all!!! Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

That poor thing looks bad tg, it can't be that bad? Or is it just sad that the weekend is over?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It's just the 'getting back into the routine' thing. I've had my coffee, working on a glass of watermelon tea, got rocknroll on pandora radio, checked all my social media (that's part of the job, right?), and now need to focus on payroll.


----------



## dbarabians

Now texasgal you can take and post all the pictures of my horses that you desire. I will strongly protest and report any more abuse of my privacy if you post another picture of me in the morning.
Could you not try and find a more flattering picture of me in the morning? Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Wow, I must have been drinking more than I thought ... I don't remember waking up with you !??!?!?!

:shock:

:-o


----------



## kctop72

Speechless. ......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Oh I just noticed the purple possum slippers. Mine are yellow. We must be twins in the morning. LOL Or else you have a very long and powerful lens on that magical camera of yours.
It will get better. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Had a nice little rain storm come thru. Watered the pasture good.  
I had such a lazy day yesterday. Probalby the first time in the last year that we bought the place that DH and I both sat on our arses all day! I finished laundry, cleaned then sat and ate all day! Read a whole book, played on FB, watched TV. Can't tell you the last time I did that!


----------



## Kiara

Good Monday!

Last day of my old job was yesterday, so no more getting up at 3am for a while! Yeay! 

Vet is coming out Friday, as there is still no foal.

DB, what is the longest that you know that a maiden mare carried?


----------



## texasgal

nuisance said:


> Good morning. Had a nice little rain storm come thru. Watered the pasture good.
> I had such a lazy day yesterday. Probalby the first time in the last year that we bought the place that DH and I both sat on our arses all day! I finished laundry, cleaned then sat and ate all day! Read a whole book, played on FB, watched TV. Can't tell you the last time I did that!


DH and I are JUST getting to the point where we can relax on the weekends. I was beginning to regret buying the place because I was a widow on the weekends.. and he (sometimes we) just worked so hard.

Now we are sitting back and enjoying .. fun stuff.


----------



## dbarabians

Kiara the most important thing to remember is foals do not have due dates and it is the foal that dictates when the birth will occur.
Be prepared for a large foal. Everyday that foal will gain a pound in the last trimester.
I have seen a maiden mare go 12 months. Any longer than that I would be concerned.
if she is comfortable then most likely she is OK. If she is acting very distressed then call the vet. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Since we don't know the exact cover date, we are left guessing, but we moved her to the new place the last week and a half of July, so either way, she is carrying 12 months right now. She is still ok, every now and then pins her ears when the foal kicks, but no real signs of distress. Vet is coming out Friday, so hopefully we'll know more then. I just want her to be ok.

TG, I know how you feel. DH and I have been working so much (7 days a week) that when he asked what I wanted to for my bday, I said nothing! Sit around, eat, enjoy friends. That's all.


----------



## QtrBel

That'll be me for about a week once school starts. Kiara I'd be on pins and needles. Gotta love Monday!


----------



## texasgal

I don't know if y'all remember last year when I got the geldings, my friend got a weanling that had been traumatized during the vet visit prior to our arrival. She couldn't touch him and he was completely terrified.

It's been a long year, but Smoki has come a loooooooooooooooooooong way and when I saw him yesterday, I couldn't believe how BIG he has gotten. He was dirty and sweaty but I made her take him out anyway. Pardon the clothes on my bff ... WE.IS.COUNTRY.GIRLS ...


----------



## Kiara

He is adorable, TG!


----------



## QtrBel

Such a sweet face!


----------



## texasgal

I ................... got .........................the ...........................job.


Whoot!


----------



## dbarabians

Texsgal I am envious of the breeding program those 3 geldings came from. Those are some uniform horses that he produces and IMO that is the goal of every breeder. 
Kiara she will be ok most likely.
I am not one of those breeders that insist on being present during the birth but she may have a large foal and that would cause me some concern.
Keep a close watch on her .
Is she bagged up and how full is her udder? Shalom


----------



## Kiara

Congrats TG!!! *happydance*

DB, she isn't as large as other mares at that stage. She is producing milk. Last I tried to milk her it was still a little watery. Her teets are filling up a little more, and she has a bag, but it is not really large. I don't know how you do it, this breeding business is stressful lol


----------



## kctop72

Omg tg, he is gorgeous and a huge congrats on the new job! !!!

Kiara, just be patient, keep an eye on her and have faith. It will all work out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Congrats TG!! Way to go!

Coloring on that colt is beautiful! Is he going to be a grey, or just a grey butt?! lol 

TG, I know what you mean about all the work around the new place. We, like you, are just at the stage, where we can relax more. Still unfinished projects, but they are wants, not needs. 

Good luck Kiara.


----------



## QtrBel

CONGRATS TG! Happy Happy Day


----------



## Kiara

Thank you, KCTop and Nu. I try not to get too freaked out and worked up, but I do worry. We'll see what the vet says. I still hope the vet coming out will spur her into delivery, as she is not a fan of palpitation


----------



## texasgal

nu .. he's a bay/brown based roan.


----------



## dbarabians

it sounds like she is getting close.
All the worry and stress will be worth it once you see that foal .
Texasgal I am not one to tell someone I told ya so but did I not say things were going to better?
Listen to your little jewish friend. Not that I am always right just that I always have something to say. If you say talk enough sooner or later you get to be right. Not often . But, it does happen then you can brag until it happens again. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Yay TG!! Congrats on the job! Now you can admire your ponies even more from your own window! :wink: And that colt is adorable!


----------



## Cynical25

Woohoo, congrats on the job, TG!!


----------



## texasgal

Don't tell the rest of the forum ... but the older this colt looks, the more I like him ... makes me think about half arab babies ... shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nuisance

I bet I know where you can find a good stud, for a full arab baby! lol


----------



## nuisance

If I were in the market for another horse, I'd probalby be talking to DB into buying one of his, that's he's ready to sell! I miss my Arabs! This damned TB is so friggin TALL! lol


----------



## texasgal

I really don't want to breed her .. nor do I need another horse ... it's just so freakin' tempting when your bff owns a nice stud... lol


----------



## dbarabians

All my Texas Thread friends get special rates and discount prices. Nuisance in a year or so I will be in the market for a TB mare. Hint. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, didn't you have a little black foal appear this spring? Or was he a bay? I swear somewhere awhile back in the millions of pages of our ramblings was a pic of a cute black arab foal that you posted...or someone posted for you :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop there are 3 foals here this year. A bay rabicano filly, a black filly and a black colt. 
Thanks to my friends kctop and texasgal everyone now has the chance to see them.
The black colt has for white socks , a star a strip and a snip . He is going to be eyecatching. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

HMMM.... we may can do some horse trading! lol

but.. I don'thave her papers! I have a copy of her papers. Jockey club says to see if they will issue me her papers, I need a notorized letter stating where and how I obtained her. Humane society says they will get me one...but, that was months ago... I could remind them, but it's not really a big deal for me, I'm not going to breed her. I did tell you her grandsire was Seattle Slew didn't I?


----------



## dbarabians

I could still use her in my program. I just could not register the foal as an Anglo Arab but as a half arab. Cassius is going to be promoted to warmbloods and TB mare owners as well as pure bred arabains for sport horse prospects.
We can talk nuisance just remember me if that mare is in need of a new home. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

That little black colt is stuck in my brain. He is a looker!


----------



## nuisance

Of course, per adoption policy, I have to keep her for 2 yrs, or get approval from Humane society to "sell" her. And, if they know she's going to be bred... I'm sure that will be a big NOPE! lol But you said "In a year or SO" lol We'll see how attatched to her I am. I do enjoy riding her.


----------



## clippityclop

Once you get her a matching tye dyed bridle, you know you'll never part with that mare.


----------



## dbarabians

Clippity Clop you are always welcome to come and look at Magic.
I do however think kctop has her sights on him. 
You should see what happens when she is here. Her husband and I are talking or trimming hooves and we notice she is absent.
We look down in the pasture and she is surrounded by foals with the largest grin I have ever seen plastered on her face. It blinds you and if you didnt know better you would swear it was the Sun. 
I am going to go out one day and he will be missing only to have her husband call and apologize. I would just shake my head and write that one off. LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

For cc

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...s-thread-meetup-6-a-220930/page5/#post2951514


Foal pics at the above link.


----------



## Kiara

DB, you're awesome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

LOL dba....I do love those babies and magic stole my heart the first time I saw him! If he does disappear dh would be more than apologizing, he would be*bringing*him back to you or otherwise I would end up divorced!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's Tuesday. I've got nothing else. *yawn*


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys!

First off...congrats on the job TG!!! I knew you would get it woo hoo! Now you will have more time to enjoy those chicks and the horses. I love looking out my windows to see a horse strolling by and the chickens pecking around. 

Nu, I am so jealous of your riding pics! I haven't ridden out anywhere in -gasp- well over a year. I know, just awful. 

DB, I would love to come and see your horses some time...if you would allow me to. I don't have a lot of knowledge or experience with anything outside of gaited horses as it was all I knew up in TN. 

I am definitely down for another DFW meet up!! Name the time and place and I'll be there!

Weaning Pan is going well so far. They still cry for one another at times, and he sleeps by her along the fence. He has plenty of grass to graze and is being fed twice a day. He and the yearling fillies get along perfectly. I hope Dalilah gains some weight back quickly. I was feeding her 14 lbs of grain daily and he still pulled her down! He is such a little piggy though, ALWAYS on the ninny. I have added rice bran for the mare and cut her grain back to 10 lbs. I feel like suck a jerk for separating them. It breaks my heart when they cry for one another


----------



## nuisance

they'll get over it... eventually. There's another weekend ride this weekend at Duncan lake, but my pocketbook, is probably making me stay home. Its a whole tank of gas to get there and back. that's almost $100... Why can't I win the lottery? Oh yeah, I don't buy tickets! ****, keep forgetting


----------



## kctop72

I'm right there with ya nu! 

Glad things are going well with pan and his momma....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnnwalker you too are welcome to come out ans see the horses. They enjoy having company come out and pet them. They enjoy attention just look at those photos.
Star and Sam will prance and do the spainish walk for you without ever being trained to do it. LOL.
In fact you might want to contact kctop and kill two birds with one stone. She lives quite close.
Texasgal when do the new responsibilities begin?
Nuisance one of these days I am going to load up a horse or two and meet you for a ride. I have never been on a group trail ride before.
There are a couple of big things happening in Ft Worth in Sept. Mustang Million and the Riechart Celebration. Maybe we can plan a day outing.
Oh and the Parrellis are conducting a clinic on the last weekend in Sept at the Mesquite Rodeo. Tickets are 25$. 
Unless our southern friends have made plans for us that weekend that is where I will be one of those days. I will even wear my hearing aids so I can learn something. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes, I would definitely meet you at dba's, ems. I am missing magic and need to see how much bigger he's gotten and that sweet little face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

I miss riding at Cedar Hill State Park. I don't think they ever opened that up for rides and a horse camping area or did they? We went out and rode several times to help decide the best paths for trails and which sites would best serve horse owners. It's been too many years.... I miss Country Day on the Hill parades, historic home tours, festival days though Kings Creek was sold long ago. I really need to suck it up and spend some time with my boy there so the pictures all make sense to him.


----------



## texasgal

* drive to other side of houston - check
* new hire paperwork - check
* drug test - check
* drive back to my side of houston - check
* pick up chick starter and shavings - check
* go have lunch and a beer .. by myself - check
* home - check
* check in with HF friends - check
* nap ..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## QtrBel

Nap - that's what I missed today. My son's instructor is having surgery and will be out for two weeks starting today as she had pre op labs and stuff. I spent the better part of the afternoon doing consulting work on the PC or here, typing away while he kept going over all of the indignities he had to endure with the girl that is taking over for a few. Hope you wake well rested TG. I keep hearing Tx needs Ag teachers maybe I should consider moving all the horses in advance that might motivate DH.


----------



## nuisance

DBA, when it's cooler, we will be going to the Grasslands for a weekend. I'll make sure you, and all the THF, get an invite, and hopefully a map to tell you how to get to where we park. It's not at the entrance.... gotta go the back roads! Or I'll meet someone somewhere, and ya'll can follow me in. If I don't get lost that is! lol 

Thinking about it, I think we have one planned the end of Sept.......


----------



## dbarabians

kctop there are some sharp little teeth attached to that sweet face of Magics.
He likes to try an nip you if you neglect to scratch him.
Good news I can now scratch the fillies and they are still wondering how to allow me to do it without getting too close. LOL
Kemah will even turn her butt toward you but still is nervous when you reach out to touch her.
It wont be long before I have the two of them competing for attention with Magic.
kemahs dam Krystal still looks like she is 11 months pregnant. So we started lunging her today for 30 minutes. Kemah was not happy her mother was not paying attention to her.
I will start riding Krystal next month. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad to hear they are coming around more and everyone is doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop allow me to assure you they miss all the attention they receive when you are here.
Kctop is so predictable when she is here her husband and I just look at each other, shake our heads and laugh.
Then he adamantly insist she does not need another horse. 
I just say to my self " we will see" and nod my head. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

So true dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## QtrBel

Chicks should be there tomorrow TG? Can't wait to see what they sent. Happy Wednesday y'all!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Hot humid day in the making!


----------



## Kayella

^^I crack up EVERY time I see that commercial. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

I'm going to call in a bit and verify shipment so I can call the post office. I'm working half day today.. farrier coming out at 1:00.

Woke up this morning to Badger grazing in the back yard. He TORE UP a round pen panel last night. Not a scratch on him. Charm still in the pen with the panel on the ground completely tore up.

I'll take pics.

Gave my notice at work today. Aug 23 is my last day here... yay!


----------



## kctop72

So excited for you tg! Glad badger didn't hurt himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

chicks are being shipped today .. called the PO and they are more than happy to call me at 530 in the morning when they get at the PO.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I am very happy for you.
No matter what troubles we encounter in our lives it always seems that we are rewarded for our faith kindness and endurance.
Good luck my friend you deserve all the blessings you receive. Good people seem to receive an abundance of blessings.
Even Earl is smiling. 
Oh and I was posting about you my friend in the above sentence about Faith..... not a good horse. 
The people on this thread though probably consider a good horse a great friend.LOL Shalom


----------



## nuisance

TG, everytime I read PO. I'm thinking parole officer! lol The first time, I was WTH! then I figured it out! lol


----------



## Kiara

Lol Nu, the parole officer is still from the deal with Earl haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

DBA, of course they are our friends! I talk to mine all the time but I'm sure that doesn't surprise you.

Nu, do we need to be worried about you?????


----------



## Cynical25

I will most definitely be attending at least one day of the Reichert Celebration! Would love to meet up with anyone who wishes to join me 

Living Social currently has a $15 for 2 ticket deal to the Mustang Million event, if anyone is interested. I was thinking about it, but will probably pass - fiance won't be thrilled if I skip out for two full days of horse related activity within a month, and Reichert is more "my" thing anyway.


----------



## Cynical25

Between the daily BugOff supplement, layering two different types of fly sprays, and applying Swat to face and legs every other day, Cash has not had any more fly bite welts  His feet are finally less sore, too, either from time to grow or my applications of iodine. My poor pathetic pony, lol.

Tomorrow he moves from his private paddock & shed into the barn, where he will get turnout w/grass & round bales. As long as the days aren't miserably hot, barn owner only brings them into stalls long enough to eat twice daily grain. I'm curious to see how my baby boy does with other horses, and to see how he acclimates to entering a stall since he is really nervous about even walking into the barn.


----------



## dbarabians

Once he realizes there is grain in that barn to eat he will quickly learn to enter .
All males listen to their stomachs first and foremost. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Forced to sit still here for a while, waiting for some car maintenance to get finished.
Trail riding... work is being done at the new Palo Pinto state park, Strawn, TX. They have cleared 3 miles of trail and are beginning work on another three miles. I'm going out to help the next workday, Aug.24, beginning at 7 a.m. ATV's, clippers loppers and weed wackers are needed if anyone is interested. 

Also park rangers and riders had a meeting Monday night about extending trails at Ray Roberts. There has been talk for some time but I haven't heard of any recent activity. Waiting for calls for volunteers. Nice trails up there.

The move Monday went well. We are all much calmer at this farm. Have been working with my colt and he doing GREAT. He has befriended an adorable Belgian yearling over the fence. I've ordered a new bareback pad for my mare and can't wait to get it!


----------



## nuisance

Good news on the trails, and your move! Glad it went well. 

My dad talked to the man who has the land across the street from us, (he has the oil lease). asked him if I could ride on it, he said sure, gave me the combination to the lock!  says the land is where I can go down on the river (Wichita river). Not sure how much land is there, but anything beats riding on the road.... especially when less than a month ago, a 11 yr old boy was killed on his horse while riding down the road. had a 11 yr old girl behind him, she's been in the hospital since, critical, but getting better. It does look like the man (and that's putting it lightly) who hit them, had it out for the boy and his animals. He had just got out of jail for shooting one of the kids horses, and throwing stuff at the dogs. It's a sad deal all around! 
But, anyway.... would prefer not to ride on the road. I may try to get up early before it gets 105 saturday and go check it out


----------



## Kayella

Oh gosh Nu, who has it out for an 11 year old boy?! That's horrendous. Poor boy and poor girl. And I'm sure poor horses. Glad to hear you can ride in the field instead of on the road.


----------



## clippityclop

You are SO lucky Nu - I have a 200 property on one side and a 500 acre property on the other, neither of which will allow anyone to ride on. The first one won't allow it b/c they've been screwed over before (one person gets the combo, and then suddenly everyone in the neighborhood is camping, mudding and throwing frat parties and trashing the place) - did I mention I can't stand college towns? The other (larger property) is very private - they do a lot of shooting range type things with semi autos and private pig hunts and stuff like that and just don't want to be bothered. I still have plans to catch the owner on the 200 acre lot tho and pin him down with some honest questions - they live in Houston and run cattle on their property and lose 1-2 a year - they get stuck in the mud or feeders or fence and die slow, horrible deaths and then we have to smell them for a couple of weeks while they rot. They need someone who lives next door who can count heads once in awhile and watch out for this kind of stuff........ but their kids are the same college kids who come and camp out and show all their junk while they swim right across from our patio.......


----------



## kctop72

Nu, I heard about the boy. One of our friends went to high school with the dad, I think, and he went to the funeral. It was a horrible thing....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Happy end of hump day!

DB, let me know when is a good time to come out and maybe kctop can come too  
I've told my girls about your place and they are dying to come and see all the horses lol! 

TG, hope the chicks make it safely! Please take pics and post them so we can all see the fuzzy cuteness. 

cc, hopefully that land owner will be willing to work something out with you. Even though it's just 1-2 head they lose, that is still a big financial loss. Maybe you can both get something good out of the deal 

Nu, that's tragic to hear about that little boy. I just can't comprehend how people can do things like that. So much hatred in their hearts. Hopefully the new property to ride on work out for you.

I'm still working on getting unpacked and organized. I just take it one day at a time and remind myself nobody has moved and arranged a house in a day.

I spoke with my 10 year old daughter about her yearling filly today. I'm really thinking she would be better suited with a horse that is already calm and broke instead of this yearling. She just isn't able to handle her and is having to miss out on enjoying her horse. I hate to get rid of her, but I also have to be practical. I asked her to think about it, if she would rather see about selling her filly and getting another horse. I don't even care what breed, just a good riding horse for a young girl. My daughter is at an important stage in her life and I don't want her confidence to be ruined before it even has a chance to develop.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!


----------



## pixelsandponies

Hello all! I've been lurking here off and on; I figured I should go ahead and introduce myself. I live in the Dallas area and I own an 8 year old Quarter Horse mare named Bonnie. 

When I was younger, I was your typical "would rather clean a stall than clean her room" kinda kid. I graduated from high school and went to college to study Equine Science, where I spent three years heavily involved in the program there. During that time I had the opportunity to handle and work with a wide variety of horses (good stallions, evil stallions, broodmares, youngsters, performance horses), was part of a team that ran horses on an equine treadmill, participated in equine nutrition studies, and got some (but not very much) exposure to equine reproduction. With one year left to go, I decided against continuing to pursue a profession in the horse industry. I enjoyed horses much more as a hobby.

I transferred to another college, got a degree in Graphic Design, and now I'm here in the Dallas area. I had to entirely give up horses for a period of time while in design school due to the amount of time I had to devote to classes and projects. I leased out my mare to a friend that ran an equestrian program at a summer camp where they used her as a lesson and trail horse for intermediate to advanced riders. My mare is now in the Dallas area and I'm hoping to get back into the world of horses. I have missed it!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

This is my youngest daughter's horse (she adores my dd by the way! sooo cute!) Any input on what you think her breeding may be? She is gaited, but definitely not full TWH or anything. I was told she used to pull a cart.


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnnwalker just let me know in advance and kctop , her husband and I can arrange a time. 
They are truly wonderful people and you need to get to know them.
Your daughters mare looks like a Paso to me.
linsaymichelle welcome to the thread and glad you finally dropped in to say hello.
This is the friendliest most drama free thread on this forum.
We dont judge the flowers in the photos you post nor do we critique the horses in the back ground so just post and enjoy the group. 
We even have our own facebook group.
There are plenty of us in the DFW area and hopefully we can all meet each other again real soon. 
By the way I am the studious fatherly reserved one. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Lm, welcome to the thread!

Dba, that last comment you made was the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.....

Ems, that filly is adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ok will do db  Hmmm Paso never occured to me, but she does bear a resemblance to them. Thanks for the input.

Welcome Linsay!


----------



## clippityclop

EMS, that took some soul searching to decide that about your daughter....that is great that you are thinking of her confidence and enjoyment now - I often wonder if my oldest would have been more into horses if I had backed off and just let her do what she wanted and yes, her pony would have probably lost all of the training I put into him and I couldn't bare to let him lose it all, but maybe she would have loved it more if I decided to just let her figure it out - maybe not - who knows. She's a great little rider when she wants to show off, but she doesn't seek out horses. I'm going to do things a little different with this younger one - thank goodness my pony still has his training so it worked out for my youngest, but I'm going to do things a little different than with the older one. Wish we had a big crystal ball so that we could try out different scenarios and see which ones are successful - but then that would be too easy ;-)


----------



## texasgal

Guess what I have .......... *squeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## kctop72

Happy chiclks day tg, can't wait to see pics of thise little fuzballs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

ClippityClop, I think you are being wise.

I make my daughter's coach/trainer crazy because I let Kitten enjoy her horse. Yes, we show English (on the flat currently), but Kitten also loves play days (barrels and poles), cow sorting, and trail riding. Our trainer has been working on slowing down their canter...but when Kitten runs barrels, she and Acey tear around like her tail is on fire. I told the trainer that while I respect her, I don't want to end up with a 1,000 pasture puff because we burn Kitten out with show riding only. Horses should be fun...and a good horse can do a little bit of everything.

I know two little girls whose parents purchased finished show horses. The girls are only allowed to ride one day a week and their trainer must be present. (To avoid messing up the horses' training). At shows, their grooms do the warm up; the girls only ride in the show ring. After 2 years you can tell the girls are losing their passion for horses. It's really sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Morning y'all. Can't wait for fuzzy pics!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

It's like Christmas .......... :lol:


----------



## texasgal

I couldn't believe the variety .. I was a bit overwhelmed.. and tired.

























But I have my favs already .. I think this one is a cochin, but don't know what color









This girl has a funny little thing going on with her nape feathers ... she's in one of the group pics on the very left too.


----------



## kctop72

Alright Trxas Horse Friends. I need some feedback on this little girl. I see her everyday which makes it hard to see the differences in her from the day I got her to yesterday. Can you tell me what you think?

This was the day after we brought her home on 8/19/12...









This was on 9/25/12









This is the wintery version taken 123113









This was 3/31/13









Last but not least, last night....









I would appreciate any feed back you have.....


----------



## QtrBel

The suspense......is killing me..... I haven't even gotten this flock laying and now I want more. XPost. They are tooo cute. Gotta go back and take a closer look see.
Kctop she is absolutely beautiful. She's filling out and looking great.


----------



## kctop72

They are adorable tg!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Is that FIVE TOES I see?? Ladies and Gentlemen, I believe we have a Faverolles chick (I used to raise them, duh.. you'd have thought I would have recognized his hairdo and toes... lol)


----------



## texasgal

kc.. I've seen her in person and she is stunning. Love love love her little cute self ...


----------



## Kayella

KC you should already know I wanna kidnap her hehe. She's so stinking cute! 

OH MY GOD TG, THOSE CHICKIES. I JUST DIED OF CUTENESS.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tg! Sometimes it's so hard to see the change in them when you see them everyday. She looks like that same little "yearling" I bought almost a year ago with the exception of all the groceries she's had....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I know .. I go back occassionally and look at the geldings' pictures so I can see how far they have come. It's hard when you see them every day.


----------



## QtrBel

Lots of variety. Several look like sex links, RI and buffs maybe. The top fave l would agree and the next fave Ameruacana maybe. We had one that looked like that and she is now white with beard/muff and one orange patch of feathers on the wing. Are you taking polls on the varieties? Didn't see the five toes so yup not Ameraucana.


----------



## Kayella

Hehehehe, throwback Thursday of my chunky monkey! I still remember when he was a little two week old baby terrorizing mama. Now he's terrorizing me LOL.


----------



## texasgal

Qrtbl .. I'm going to get in there this afternoon and take some good pics. I'll pull the ones out that look the same, group them and photograph them up close .. then I'll post pics tomorrow and we can label them a,b,c.... whatever .. and start guessing.

Fun stuff. 

Next I start looking for signs of who are the roosters. I'm going to probably keep two.. DH thinks only one .. so one will have to be an "oops" ... lol


----------



## Cynical25

TG - major cuteness overload!!!!
KC - I WANT your beautiful buckskin! Seriously stunning.
Kay - Henny has such an adorable face.
HorseMom - I adore a well rounded horse. Nothing worse than show sour horses & riders.

Welcome, Lindsay! I live in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill. I also did the Equine college thing (LOVED everything about it!) but ultimately ended up with horses as just a hobby, lol.


----------



## texasgal

Kay, do you do anything to his mane to 'help' it grow?


----------



## texasgal

I forgot to welcome Lindsay ... *embarrassed*

WELCOME LINDSAY!


----------



## Kayella

I don't do anything to it! He's got some magic mane and tail growing powers for sure. Both his mane and tail have grown a good 6-7 inches since I cut it in October. Sad thing is he rubbed out some of the white part of his mane. ): It's growing back in, though! His man is actually so long and thick that I have to braid his mane into two parts to keep him from sweating underneath it hehe. I think I'm going to cut it again in October for the little local show. I'm gonna save the hair to make horsehair jewelry with.


----------



## Cynical25

I’m most interested in attending the Reichert Celebration in Ft Worth on one of these days:

Sat Aug 31 – this date is Arabians, DB!
John Justin 8am – Arabian Horse Association Western Pleasure, English Pleasure, Hunter Pleasure, Country Eng Pleasure, Side Saddle. 
John Justin at 6:30 - AHA Native Costume, and Western & English pleasure championships

Sat Sept 7 –
Coliseum in afternoon - Amer Paint Horse Assoc Trail, Hunter Hack, HUS, Pleasure Driving, then Western Pleasure, Horsemanship, Riding
Watt Arena starting at 8am - Pony of the America’s halter, bareback horsemanship, horsemanship, western pleasure

Sun Sept 8
John Justin starting at 8am – Color Breed western pleasure, Hunter under saddle
Coliseum starting at 8am – APHA Hunter Hack, driving, Hunt Seat Equitation, Western Pleasure
Watt Arena starting at 8am – POA poles, cloverleaf, flags, barrels, keyhole

This is the entire schedule:
http://www.reichertcelebration.com/2013pdfs/2013%20Master%20Daily%20Schedule.pdf


----------



## texasgal

Kay, my boys have pretty good growing power too. Badger's mane is not thick, but it goes to the point of his shoulder at one point, and he's 3.

Gunnie's is thicker, but not at long .. and he's 4.

I'm working on Charms tail now, and am trying to decide how to proceed with her mane, it's long in places, but not thick. She has a fabulous forelock.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop that filly is very nice. You got a very very good deal for 50$.
Kayella the only problem I see with your boy is that he is not an arabian and he isnt in my pasture. I can overlook the first one but you can deliver him here when you get tired of him.
Cynical I will be at the Riechart Celebration the first weekend. gotta do some research and try and find a trainer . Next spring Cassius and I will be ready to start our show careers. 
now if anyone else has a day they would like to attend I am interested in seeing my good friends cynical, outnabout, kiara, and of course nuisance.
Texasgal will probably be too busy with her new job and those chicks to tear herself away.
Oh and Texasgal if there is a white rooster name him after my dear departed friend Earl. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I think just leaving it alone works best. When I wash him, I wash his mane(I don't even touch his tail at all), hand pick through it to get the knots out, and braid his mane to keep him cool. It's working well I suppose haha. I'm just waiting on what he rubbed out to grow back in, and letting the rest grow longer before I chop it off in October. I love seeing their long flowing manes and tails  Maybe you could try some coconut oil? It works wonders on my own hair. Instead of just coating the hair like other oils, it's actually absorbed by the hair shaft and won't create a gunky dirt-attracting mess.


----------



## texasgal

dba, if there is a white rooster, he won't live long enough to have a name.... in which case "Earl" would be appropriate.


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> TG - major cuteness overload!!!!
> KC - I WANT your beautiful buckskin! Seriously stunning.
> Kay - Henny has such an adorable face.
> HorseMom - I adore a well rounded horse. Nothing worse than show sour horses & riders.
> 
> Welcome, Lindsay! I live in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill. I also did the Equine college thing (LOVED everything about it!) but ultimately ended up with horses as just a hobby, lol.


 
Yeah, what she said! lol

Last night, son, daughter in law, and grandkids came over. As I'm hugging gk's GD says "Mommy has a baby in her tummy" I look at DIL and say, are you pregnant. She says yes :shock: GK's are 6 & 4, 17 months apart. GD keeps telling DIL there are 2 babies in her tummy! and one of their names will be Zoey. that's what her name almost was! lol DIL is barely 2 months pregnant. Due on DH's birthday. I told her, so delivery room will be a good time to tie your tubes right? DS agreed, said yes, it will be done! lol


----------



## kctop72

Oh, congrats nu!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats on the upcoming arrival, Nu!

I'm ravenous today. Anxiously counting down the minutes until lunch...and the chicken talk doesn't help


----------



## texasgal

Okay .. I'm obsessed and guessing.

This chick:








I'm going to say is a Light Brahma.. looks like this, right:


----------



## kctop72

That's what it looks like to me but then again I'm no chicken expert.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies

Thank you all for being so welcoming! 



dbarabians said:


> linsaymichelle welcome to the thread and glad you finally dropped in to say hello.
> This is the friendliest most drama free thread on this forum.
> We dont judge the flowers in the photos you post nor do we critique the horses in the back ground so just post and enjoy the group.
> We even have our own facebook group.
> There are plenty of us in the DFW area and hopefully we can all meet each other again real soon.
> By the way I am the studious fatherly reserved one. Shalom


Drama free sounds fantastic to me! I'm not on Facebook too much, but I'll definitely look up the group. What is it called?



Cynical25 said:


> Welcome, Lindsay! I live in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill. I also did the Equine college thing (LOVED everything about it!) but ultimately ended up with horses as just a hobby, lol.


I board out in Seagoville. It's a bit of a drive from where I'm currently living (North Dallas), but it's worth it to get out of the city and be at a barn with large pastures and plenty of space.


----------



## Cynical25

We Texans are a friendly bunch 

Hmm, I know two people who board in Seagoville at a place with lush pastures, but their self-care just didn't fit my schedule. Do you ride for pleasure or competition, LM? We've got a fantastically varied bunch on this thread - trail & endurance, playday, dressage, jumping, western pleasure, show & non show, trainers, breeders, and several different horse breeds represented...


----------



## kctop72

Yes, we are definitely a diverse group who all get along! !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies

Your friends and I might be at the same barn. It's a big barn with big pastures and mostly self-care boarders, and it's pretty heavily advertised on Craigslist. The board fee is very affordable for the facilities available (130ish acres, plenty of stalls, safe fencing, covered round pen, a racetrack). 

I currently ride just for fun, but I would love to get involved in the versatility ranch horse world now that college isn't eating up 99% of my free time. 

What kind of horse(s) do you all have & what kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Kayella

I might be going to pick up a roo in Dickinson later today! A 10 week old blue or lavender Ameraucana roo. They're so Purdy....


----------



## Cynical25

Very pretty, Kay!


LM, I have a 2 year old quarter horse. I bought him for fun, but have been thinking about low level western pleasure shows next year. I put 3 brief rides on him last month, but I'm back to letting him chill & grow. Searching for a new saddle, plus it's just too darn hot to expect either of us to get anything out of a session.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> kctop that filly is very nice. You got a very very good deal for 50$.
> Kayella the only problem I see with your boy is that he is not an arabian and he isnt in my pasture. I can overlook the first one but you can deliver him here when you get tired of him.
> Cynical I will be at the Riechart Celebration the first weekend. gotta do some research and try and find a trainer . Next spring Cassius and I will be ready to start our show careers.
> now if anyone else has a day they would like to attend I am interested in seeing my good friends cynical, outnabout, kiara, and of course nuisance.
> Texasgal will probably be too busy with her new job and those chicks to tear herself away.
> Oh and Texasgal if there is a white rooster name him after my dear departed friend Earl. Shalom



*sniff, sniff* I didn't make the friends list


----------



## outnabout

^^^
Well, you know how those elderly paternal types can be forgetful and confuse everything ...
*** snort***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

EmsTNWalkers said:


> *sniff, sniff* I didn't make the friends list


Don't feel bad. I didn't either. Lets go sit in the corner and eat some worms! :-(

lol


----------



## texasgal

You did too, nu! Glasses might be in order ..... lol


----------



## clippityclop

WOW - 102 yesterday, 103 today, and estimated 102 tomorrow down here. Sheesh!

It's August in Texas. 

But I still wouldn't live anywhere else!


----------



## texasgal

^^ except further away from a college town ... *snort*


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday my fellow Texas friends!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!

Got to the barn last night shortly after Barn Owner had put Cash & the new potential herd out. I adored seeing him bucking & running & playing with the others! Of course they had settled down to graze by the time I got my camera out. Several new horses arrived yesterday, so my 2yo is with a 2yo TB, a 4yo TB, a 4yo QH who acts like he's 30, and an 8yo Arab who acts like a 2yo.


----------



## kctop72

How sad is it that it's Friday, I haven't been at work for an hour yet and already need an adult beverage????? Sometimes I REALLY dislike working for a big company, the red tape needs to go away!

I put a set of Professionals Choice Elite Boots on my mare last night and she did NOT like them on her at all!!! I know they take some getting used to but she was down right nasty about it, kicking, bucking and just plain ol throwed a huge fit about it. I was there by myself with a family of skunks living under our hay room so kept looking around for them and decided it was not the right time to fight about the boots. I turned them all out for some exercise and will have another discussion about the boots on Saturday, in the round pen, when we have more time!
The skunks will be relocated today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cynical25

KC - I'll be heading to Saddle Silo in Princeton tomorrow, will be there when he opens at 10 am


----------



## texasgal

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/page69/#post3235281

chick pics .. my camera turned off after the second set and when I turned it back on I forgot to reset my macro .. so the pics are blurry .. ugh.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical saddle silo is very close to my house. Maybe 9 miles at the most. They are great people that own and operate the store and have a wide selection. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Cool cyn. As far as I know, we have no plans for Saturday so we might just see you there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

What about you dba?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Would be great to say hello  

TG, the chicks are ridiculously cute!


----------



## texasgal

Re: chicks. It's amazing how fast they grow. By this morning almost all of them have little wing feather tips..


----------



## pixelsandponies

Cynical25 said:


> I adored seeing him bucking & running & playing with the others! Of course they had settled down to graze by the time I got my camera out.


Isn't that how it always goes?! I'm a huge photography nerd, so I always try to get pictures when the horses decide to zoom around. It never fails.. the second I grab my camera, they settle down.



texasgal said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/page69/#post3235281


Loving the chick pics! They're making my heart melt.. so darn adorable.


----------



## clippityclop

The teenagers wanted to see 'Wild Horse Wild Ride' and then had a bunch of questions - my DD friend isn't a horse person but had the perception that mustangs where fierce and wild and wanted to eat your liver. She watched the show and realized that they were always just trying to get away and were scared in the beginning. After that show was over, I turned on 'Buck' and let them watch and hear the story of that palomino stallion and how mean he was. Now she understands. Everything clicked for both of them when they heard Buck say 'I don't fix people with horse problems - I fix horses with people problems'.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical I will not be home until after 4 tomorrow afternoon. I would enjoy meeting up with you and kctop.
if you want kctop can show you the horses here at the place or we can meet another time.
I do have a fundraiser to attend in Dallas tomorrow night for Jewish Family Services so I need to put the formal clothes on and be in downtown by 8pm.
i am escorting my lovely daughter and hopefully I can enlist the old jewish women who run the social scene to introduce her to an eligible young man.
I will refrain from asking for blood samples, credit check, and criminal background until after the second date. LOL
Everyone cross your fingers and wish for a jewish doctor or lawyer. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I'm still hung up on the "formal clothes" thing. Where are the pictures for this event going to be posted??..


----------



## kctop72

Good mornin y'all. That's good to hear cc. It's nice to see the light go off
Dba, if cyn wants to go see your horses, I will be glad to take her but sorry you wouldn't be there. I know how much you enjoy showing them.
As for you and your daughter, I hope she meets one too. Ashley went on a date with an A&M (College Station) guy on Thursday. He's majoring in vetinary science Thought that was pretty cool.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Oh and definitely would like pictures ofyy'all in your "formal clothes"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I am more impressed with a Vet than a DR. or Lawyer. Now i am jealous.
There will be no pictures of me in a Tux on this forum. EVER. If any appear Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I'm a little worried that Saddle Silo's phone gave a "this mailbox is full, try again later" message every time i called yesterday and they didn't respond to my email confirming that they'd be open today...but I'm still heading out there shortly.

I have 20+ people coming over tonight. My house is clean (enough,) wine & fruit are soaking into sangria, the cake is cooling, and I've prepped cheese trays & dips, but I'm nervous nonetheless. Not an ideal frame of mind to saddle shop, but all my other coming weekends are booking up.


----------



## Cynical25

Lol, DB! If any pics of the event surface at JFS I'm sure to see them - JFS is a client of ours and probably 90% of their donors and Board members are clients of Waldman Bros Insurance, too


----------



## Kiara

CC, nice job. 

TG, yeay for chickens!

DB, hopefully she'll find a vet 

Cyn, you got this! Enjoy the shopping.


----------



## kctop72

Dba, you dont have to posr them on here, you can post them in our closed facebook group
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Cyn, my friend and I arw heading to Princeton. Saddle shopping is our 2nd favorite thing to do, horse shopping is the first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

KC won't be there until 10:45
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

It's ok. We can spend hours in there....you want us to look for you or did you have one particular in mind?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Closed  Going up the road to Horse & Rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

We bypassed saddle silho and went to horae & rider, just thought they weren't open yet.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

You guys have lots of fun stuff going on today! 
CC does DD's friend have an interest in working with horses after the two movies? 
My daughter was obsessed with a few horse movies (Flicka!) for a long time before she finally agreed to lessons. I had to go with her. She's adopted out of social services so she's different than other kids in a lot of ways... Anyway once she started she was then obsessed with the real animal, those were good days. She had no fear, kinda scary for me! She eventually lost interest.

KC and CC looking forward to hearing what you find today in the saddle shops! 

DBA good luck with your daughter tonight. You never know, this might be the night she meets "the one"! 

TG and Kay how are the chicks? Love hearing about them and all the pics too.

Eli had another session with our favorite local trainer Palogal this morning. We've pretty much concluded that he either really did hurt his shoulder with his trailer mishap a little over a year ago, or he has some nerve memory making him reluctant to work that side, maybe thinking that he is still hurt... If that makes any sense. I feel awful because I was forcing him to do something he just wasn't able to do (in his mind), therefore the progressing aggressive behavior from him, and of course me matching it before it got scary and I got Palogal on board. We are slowly starting on lunging again, which is scary for me after him charging me a few times, but it went OK today. Also have been working on loosening up that side. We'll see how he does and if he doesn't progress as expected I have a good chiro referral.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Happy Saturday! Phew it's hotttt out! Sounds like everyone has some fun plans for the weekend. We went to a friend's house last night and they have a ginormous smoker, so they smoked chicken, venison, and veggies. It was great! My friend also gave me another hen (who is so friendly, she follows me around and likes the be held) and gave the girls each a little chick! This afternoon we are going to a b-day party for a friend's little girl. Not much horsey related stuff happening, but I'm happy to have something to do 

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Kayella

We're going to the Dayton Huffman horse auction tonight! Definitely not bringing any ponies home, but I might bring home some much not needed tack :wink: I love going to horse auctions, ever since I was a little girl. Now I can better appreciate the cowboy butts! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Well, for everyone going shopping for saddles, tack, and anything else that may come home with you, post some pics!

Nothing exciting going on here, just sweating in the heat. Got up early and headed out with the big flat bed to pick up some pipe and steel for hubby to build his headache rack for his new truck. Ate a little mexican food and stopped back by the house to drink beer in the chicken coop :lol::lol: and measure the inside to partition off a bachelor pad for the roosters. Then heading back out to Lowe's to pick up some wood and wire for that project.

Cyn, my daughter's friend is in LOVe with anything agriculture related. For the past two days, every time I needed to do chores or go get eggs, she begged and pleaded to come with me. She is focusing her entire high school studies around agriculture whereas my oldest is focusing her attention on the culinary arts. My oldest is such a city girl - loves to cook and loves to read. She wants to go to college to become a teacher, and work with K- middle school students. At the rate she is going with her spanish studies, she'd make a darn good foreign language teacher for high school students. 

They made a pact to try to stay good friends thru high school and I told her friend that I would be glad to help her out with projects and anything else she needed related to her HS career path with whatever resources we have here from raising chicks to showing goats and anything in between.

Then I pulled out all of my pics of me when I was their age and showed them our AWESOME style of the 80's. Hot pink eyeshadow, big hair, and lip gloss so shiny, it looks like you just got done eating a plate of greasy pork chops.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, y'all! Hope it's a great day!

Heading to go visit Cash shortly. It's already hot outside, bleh. Recovering from last nights' sangria indulgence; Party was a success.


----------



## texasgal

It is hot. I get all my stuff done early and stay inside. This old gal don't handle heat well.

Yesterday's ride was fun. I slide up on a very fresh Charm bareback with shorts and no shoes. She was snorty and on-the-muscle for most of the ride. Gunnie and DH lead most of the time. 

Gunnie is always soooooo disappointed when we turn around to head back... I've never had a horse that goes so slow on the way home ... He LOVES to go... so proud of the work he and DH have done. They are turning into quite the team...


----------



## kctop72

That is so awesome too hear tg! Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

kc .. so much of that, I believe, was a direct result of the time he spent with Mr kctop. He's been inspired and unstoppable ever since ......


----------



## clippityclop

Not much horsin' around here - other than calling them all up and hosing them off. Actually, they saw me getting the hose out and came up on their own. It's hot and only getting hotter - they were covered with white, salty streaks. My pony looked as white as ever, but of course when adding water, the dirt comes off as buckets of mud. I was careful and didn't do to thorough a job and only washed off the salt and sweat. He survives better with dirt up against his skin, under his coat otherwise he gets sunburned. His painted body is mostly white with pink skin underneath. But I do have to watch his face, eyes and nose this time of the year - there is always a faint smell of coconut in the air around the horses in August at my house.


----------



## texasgal

I suppose this makes me thankful for all these trees. It's hot, but the horses aren't swimming in sweat like they were in the open pasture...


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling cc. Brought the ponies in to get out of the sun this morning. My mare and I finished our discussion about the boots.I won and she did good, even worked her over calvetti type poles in the round pen. We had the neighbors jack donkey in our pasture this morning and had to send him home. Now were waiting to load the longhorn bull so he can go to his new home! It's been a very busy day and it's hotter than he...... outside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I'm actually about to go to the barn to give the chickens some treats and to wash Mr. Heenie Weenie. I'm sure they'll all appreciate a break in the summer heat. 

The auction last night was a lot of fun. We actually stayed to watch the horses being auctione off for the first time in years. I was very apprehensive when a mare and month old foal came out, but was relieved when the auctioneer said they won't be splitting them up. What disgusted me though was two two year old Paso Fino STUDS that were broke to ride. They looked like they were 8-9 months old at the most. Henny was a lot more mature than they were. The people had their 5 year old son riding them(by riding I mean tryin to kick the snot out of them while they just stood there) so the dad hopped on and rode behind him. Then the boy got off and the dad kicked them into moving around. It was just pitiful. I was so disappointed. Needless to say, no one offered more than 50 for either of them but the guy wanted at least 200 each so they weren't sold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

DBA! Question for you!!!

My daughter is having one of her good friends over to spend the night (I've been infiltrated by teenagers this summer it seems) and she is Jewish. Her family actually just got back from Israel where they stayed and visited extended family for the entire summer. When her mom lets her stay with others for sleepovers, she requests that her daughter eat salads and veggies and not to eat anything else. I know that she says that b/c it is easier for the other parents to understand without having to go into details of foods/religion/etc, but I'm opposite - I want to know all the details of how/why/what.

What meats are off limits and what makes a Jewish teenager drool when it comes to food? You would know, right? ;-)

Maybe it is complicated for the average family here but not for me - we have a very eclectic group of international friends from Russian to Indian, French to German and when we all get together we cook for each other and have a great time trying new things and learning new culture tidbits several times a year so I get really excited about this kind of stuff. 

Specifically what meats can you eat and is there anything special in the way they should be prepared? I know pork is off limits - what about chicken? I know I know - i could google it but I'd rather ask an expert! :wink:


----------



## clippityclop

I have the right kind of chicken I think - homegrown, bled out and processed by me and I cook it in a crockpot that is only used for meat....


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop any animal with front teeth is forbidden and the animal must chew its cud. No rodents, scavengers, pigs or predators Also the animal should be slaughtered according to the bible.
Fish must have fins and scales. No catfish, shrimp, or lobster.
Jews do not eat the fat of any animal and certain parts of the animal if it is allowed are also forbidden.
You can buy foods if there is a local grocery that sells Kosher meats. They are more expensive than non kosher foods.
She might not eat dairy and meats at the same time and she cannot use the same plate for meat and then for cheese.
however if she is allowed to eat at your house she probably does not adhere strictly to a kosher diet.
Talk to the mother and show her you will abide by the dietary restrictions so your young guest may enjoy her visit and your family experience another culture. 
Glad you asked and if you have any other questions ask me. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all. Had a great day yyesterday. Got both my ponies roda and/or worked and the did great
We helped the barn owner load up the longhorn bull so now we don't have to worry about the kids in the pasture or looking over our shoulders wondering if he's gonna wanna play or not! 
Dh actually rode his horse with a new correction bit last night and she did well too. Will see how she does in the roping pen on Tuesday. Hopefully he won't have to use it long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Thanks DBA! I think that will help a bunch. Yes, she can't have dairy and meat at the same time - so worst case scenario we have to wait a few hours between eating and having ice cream. 

Me and the youngest had a great time last night. A nice warm wind was blowing around 8 pm so i saddled up my big gray foxtrotter, strapped the princess helmet on my 3.5 yr old, and we climbed up and went for a ride. Some flies, but no mosquitoes. She really enjoys riding the horses and has to hold the reins the entire time. I'm waiting (in great anticipation and with butterflies) for the day she tells me I can't get on b/c she wants to ride by herself. I haven't pushed her to ride by herself too much even just on the lead line - I'm waiting for her to give me signs she's ready.

Then I wonder which horse she will steal from me? LOL!


----------



## texasgal

lindsaymichelle said:


> What kind of horse(s) do you all have & what kind of riding do you do?


I thought I'd finally get around to answering this question.. :lol:

I have a 17 year old Arabian mare, Charm. The most beautiful horse in the world, and my heart.

Last year I bought two young (2 and 3 at the time) little foundation QH's and DH is brand new to horses.

He's really JUST in the last couple of months buckled down and started working his gelding, Gunnie, and is seeing real progress.

Saturday when we were riding he said his horse was making him proud. I said that HE was making ME proud. He said "This is very rewarding" ...

I think he's hooked.

We just ride. We work and "play" in the round pen and surrounding 5 acres we own ...  and then we just take off and do little late evening neighborhood rides.

Our goal is to get the two gelding ready, purchase a trailer, and do some trail rides and overnight trailrides, etc.

We're 50 so no hard riding for us!


----------



## kctop72

That is soooo sweet cc. 

I'm so excited for y'all tg! One of these days, hopefully soon, we're gonne be in that area and pay y'all a visit and maybe take y'all out for that dinner we owe ya
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

ANytime kc.. DH wants Mr. kctops phone number.. it never came through on his cell that night. 

He's also mentioned going back up there to visit. We really enjoyed our visit with y'all ..


----------



## kctop72

Yep dh has has talked about visiting y'all too. We really enjoyed that whole weekend, dh really surprised me cause he has a tendancy to be a hermit sometimes. I'll pm his number to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We look forward to ya'll coming our way sometime.. we'll have to plan it around something going on down this way. It'll be fun.


----------



## kctop72

Forgot to ask DBA how the fundraiser went Saturday? Did your daughter find a handsome, eligible doctor. lawyer or Vet?????


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, I love the tone on this thread


----------



## texasgal

I'm thinking about doing a training 'journal' thread for Badger and I.


----------



## kctop72

That would be neat tg. I've thought about doing something like that with apache or my mare but just haven't committed yet.
Dh actually worked a little with apache last night and she was wonderful, lunging a few circles, picking up her feet. Didn't do too much because she started favoring her back left, turns out she has a stone bruise.....Not sure how she managed that but horses find all kinds of trouble in the most unusual places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It would be kinda like starting him all over. He hasn't been backed since October .. and he's just 3.

I'm going to do alot of ground work with him. He's pretty sensitive and I think I can have him working with minimal cues in the round pen.

He's a real love, I can't wait to spend time with him .. it's just going to have to cool off first.


----------



## Cynical25

Honestly, the heat is the only thing keeping me from pushing Cash's training. Guess that's kind of a good thing...

Exchanged a pair of school slacks and the frazzled cashier managed to put the returned pair in my bag with the newly selected pair. Now I have to go to Sears for a third time to give them back, as I can't in good conscience keep what isn't mine. Grrr.


----------



## texasgal

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream

WOrld Youth AQHA


----------



## texasgal

^^ I think they are loping ... lol


----------



## clippityclop

What a pain. I'm one of those lucky souls who gets home and finds one of the ink antitheft devices still stuck on my clothing and have to go all the way back to have it removed - it just wastes time.


----------



## texasgal

uGH ..... Cashier should have definitely noticed that...


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> What a pain. I'm one of those lucky souls who gets home and finds one of the ink antitheft devices still stuck on my clothing and have to go all the way back to have it removed - it just wastes time.


That happened to me on a pair of boots. Of course I had no idea what I did with the receipt. Noticed it the next day when I went to put them on.... Luckily the lady at the register was the same lady who checked me out, and I had to remind her of the hassle the people in front of me were giving her. Then she remembered. It was like they thought I stole them, then brought them back! but, I guess people do that.


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream
> 
> WOrld Youth AQHA


 
right now they're doing that slow lope like we saw at the Ft Worth show, someone called the crab. NONE of the horses look happy, every one of them have their ears back. I've never shown, but this kind, looks so boring!


----------



## nuisance

Now, it's a "how slow can we walk'! If you show this way, no offense... give me a good ole trail ride any day! lol


----------



## texasgal

I've got my eye on TWO, I think, that actually have a three beat lope. And I love the little girl in the green with the old horse that has a bit of a belly ... C.U.T.E.


----------



## texasgal

I quit showing when it started getting like this. I like to GET SOMEWHERE on my horses...

I DO love the outfits and the saddles... and well turned out horses...


----------



## kctop72

Me too tg. I prefer ranch classes with speed and agility!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Well, at 50 and already a spinal surgery, I don't think I'll be doing too much that involves speed and agility.. Although it was my fav.

DH is still talking about mounted shooting...


----------



## outnabout

Monday Monday... It's been a busy one! I'm taking a little break.
Glad everybody had fun with her horses this weekend and you too CC with the little one!

Eli was a total brat in his session this morning with me and Palogal. That just means that he will be awesome tomorrow when I work him, right?? ****
Both of mine got the super deluxe grooming this morning, including a hose down. Eli just loves water. Doncha know I'm gonna worry about what he'll do when he encounters his first big creek or river crossing on the trail  Hoping we won't both be going for a dip haha.
He's already been led across little creeks. I plan to pony him on the trail for about a year before I ever ride him there so he can get all that kind of silliness out of his system. Hopefully by then he will have encountered all types of critters and scary things so we can just relax and have a good time.

Yeah, the horse shows... I like to watch reining and ranch versatility.


----------



## nuisance

You had a 50% chance of successfully snatching some of QtrBel's carrots and you made it happen!"


Oops, my bad! ***insert embarassed face*** LOL


----------



## texasgal

WTG nu!!!! I'm so proud of youuuuuuuu! lol

I'm a shameless carrot snatcher...


----------



## nuisance

Me too. Been waiting and watching for yours! But, nuttin yet..... Even though you got mine!


----------



## Kayella

I stole a carrot from TG on her birthday LOL :twisted:


----------



## dbarabians

I volunteered my daughter to help with a social for young jewish singles. she of course wants to kill me so I insisted that I drive home.
My daughter was the belle of the ball and she inherited my reserved, shy, social skills. In other words we were the life of the party. She is at the top of a few list of mothers with single sons. I think her dance card will be full in the near future.
Her last serious love interest was a couple of years ago so she needs to get back in the groove.
I thought we were going to pay for a wedding about now but he got cold feet.

Clippityclop if you want to impress your new friends mother go out and buy some cheap dishes and allow only her to use them. Each time she comes over show her the glasses and dishes.
Kosher Jews have multiple sets. One for meat and one for dairy and they are never mixed. Her parents probably have 2 stoves 2 fridges . Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> I stole a carrot from TG on her birthday LOL :twisted:


*snif snif* you make me so proud.....


----------



## clippityclop

I talked to her mom in great length earlier this afternoon. She was rather surprised that someone took an interest and wanted to do it correctly. Then she had a lot of questions, too! She admitted that it was just easier to tell her kids to eat vegetarian when they went to others' houses. Tonight we aren't doing anything fancy, just having some pot roast and veggies, eggs (I actually have a pan that has never been used for anything but eggs and veggies) and waffles for bkfast tomorrow, and homemade pecan pie with lunch.

I actually have a crockpot that has never seen anything but beef or chicken (never used it for pork), and some tongs that we've only used for beef fajitias that will work for the roast.

I will ask the kiddos what their preference is - I do have plastic wear and paper plates! And I am one step ahead - I already put dishes/silverware/utensils on my list the next time I go to the store.

I do have two fridges - but they serve two different purposes that don't fit in any religion. The house fridge is a typical fridge. The fridge in the garage is typical Texan/*******/farmer fridge. In it you will find the essentials such as Shiner beer and Blue Bell, frozen roosters, steaks, and a bunch of animal antibiotics, dewormers and - oh yeah - one six pack of cheap beer for those with a less discerning palate.


----------



## heymckate

Hey Texas friends! I'm in Oklahoma, but I wanted to share this with you. Two OTTBs that went through Remember Me Rescue in Burleson are missing. They were adopted by a woman in Bowie who misrepresented herself, and upon questioning claimed both horses were donated to church camps in east Texas, though she refused to provide specifics. Through some detective work this afternoon, RMR was able to confirm that at least one of these horses went to auction at the Bowie auction house. The other's horses trail is still cold, though it's likely he went through a similar fate.

RMR is offering a $1,000 reward for the return of these horses, no questions asked. Here is the information on them. Please keep an eye out, and please spread the word so these horses can be found if it isn't too late.

Help us find 2 missing RMR horses

https://www.facebook.com/REMEMBERMERESCUE


----------



## nuisance

Hope they find them and/or they actually got to a good home! Can they do something to the lady (term used loosely) in Bowie? 


Horseloverz stuff didn't come in! Guess I'll go cry now!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like y'all had a good time dba and I'm sure y'all were the life of the party especially if your daughter ia anything like you as you say she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like a great evening, DB!

Hunter over fences currently at AQHYA World! A super cute, tubby, actual stock horse type just plodded through quite adorably. Followed by a lovely more TB looking one who was so elegant. I do appreciate seeing some variety in the QH breed.
https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream


----------



## nuisance

Way more fun to watch than that yesterday! lol

good morning. SSDD here! HOT, working.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all. Sure hope everyone has a great day. Bear with me this morning as I got a bombshell dropped on me last night and didn't sleep much. Evidently my oldest daughter has decided to move to Colorado with her friend and her 2 kids on Aug 17! This girl can't support her or her kids now and is going to live with her dad and wants my daughter to go with her and be her babysitter!!!! of course she says she will pay her but she owes her money now that she can't pay. Don't understand why she can't see though this girl and it just breaks my heart.
On the bright side of the day, my other daughter has another date with the future vet!


----------



## Kiara

Not much sleep last nught. Don't know why. 

KC, we'll be in Colorado around that time, so if your daughter realizes what is going on, we can drag her back home with us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Thanks kiara.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ugh kc .. kids. And the more you protest, the more she will insist. It'll work out or it won't .. and then she'll be back.

*hugs*

PS .. I might move to Colorado too, if I had the opportunity ....


----------



## Cynical25

I'd totally move to Colorado, if the opportunity was there! Hope your daughter figures things out quickly, though, KC. How exciting about another vet date!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks tg! We almost did move there years ago but the job Michael had lined up fell through because they wanted him to live in Breckenridge and we knew that was not gonna happen. We told her we couldnt stop her and reminded her of the expenses she would be responsible for with no real job. Not to mention she would be reliant upon a person that didn't even have a job and couldn't take care of herself or kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Let's all move to Colorado... during the summer, then Texas spring and fall! (well and winter if we ever get one) 

KC, been there done that. DD took off to Mississippi to stay with a guy she met on the internet for a few months to "visit" I did everything I could to get her to stay. Tried to do background checks on him, etc. My dad who is an ex-cop, called the sherriff's office down there, said "this is Officer Noel..." they looked him up, didn't find anything on him... no record.... but anyway. She flew down stayed. I made a surprise visit on them. We have friends an hour south of where she was, that I stayed with a week, and visited DD. He, of course was a deadbeat, living off parents. She finally came home, in one piece. Scariest time of my life. 
At least your DD is going with someone she knows! 
Good luck!


----------



## Cynical25

We're going to Schlitterbahn this weekend. Water parks hold absolutely no appeal to me, but it's an annual excursion with Fiance's family and my son is over the moon excited. That said, I was given "permission" to look for nearby tack shops, lol. Anyone familiar with the area? We've rented a house in San Antonio 78218.


----------



## texasgal

We were in Creede Colorado for vacation a few years ago. Second week of June, frost on the motorcycle, hail as we rode over one pass, stopped to play in the snow an another pass... Hot in the valleys.. Awesome.


----------



## kctop72

Cyn, that sounds like fun'

Tg, dh's brother lived there for several years and we visited multiple times, spent at least 2 christmas' there, one was at Grand Lake, Winter Park and even cut down Christmas trees. We absolutely loved it. Told her I understand why she would want to live there but this was crazy, so to speak. I know it will work out but it doesn't make it any easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. so cute. I'm watching AQHYA show, and the girls were in the lineup for the jumper class when Y.M.C.A. came on the radio. They started "dancing" on their horses, the camera zoomed in on two of them, the announcer turned up the music and waited for the song to end so the girls could sing and "dance" in the lineup. Everyone was cracking up ... how fun.


----------



## Kiara

Some things just need to be learned on our own. No matter how much you want those things learned by being told...

DH and I are planning on doing annual summer trips to Colorado (for my birthday and to get out of the heat) so hey, we could all go up there together. Maybe even bring our horses along (there are cabins where you can bring horses) and all trail ride through the mountains together. Now that would be a meet-up!


----------



## texasgal

^^ That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## kctop72

That would be nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

We've been to South Fork several times camping. It's down the hill from Creed. LOVED IT! Would go back in a heart beat, but DH hates to camp... even in a camper! He's such a damned killjoy!


----------



## Kiara

You can rent a cabin, with a barn or there is another one with stalls in Pagosa (our favorite so far). Out there, you can be in town or drive half an hour and be in the middle of wilderness. Best of both worlds! Lol


----------



## clippityclop

CYN, I myself have looked for saddle shops at/around/near San Antonio. The only one I know of is Boerne Stage Saddlery https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boerne-Stage-Saddlery/189512372322 and there are a few hole in the wall places that are there one year, but not the next - no big name brand stores. Most of them (including Boerne) are closed on Sundays. All of the ones I've seen are very tiny (one room shops) and the sales people stand by your side the whole time and ask you questions and won't let you 'just look'. 

On a different note, if you go any where near San Marcus, try to visit the Paper Bear gift shop. It is one of the fun little shops we like to stop at and look thru when we are passing by. Lots of fun little trinkets to buy for family, friends and kids for xmas, bdays and just for fun. They call themselves a Texas-sized gift shop. I got a really neat rainstick from there a long time ago. I'm thinking it is about time to get out in the yard with it and do a rain dance!


----------



## outnabout

I'm all for a meet-up in Colorado! One of my best buddies works pack strings for an elk-hunting outfitter up there, he's getting ready to move up there for good sometime next year. Right now he is planning on going up to the Red River NM area for camping at around 9,000 feet for a couple of weeks. I'm green with envy! 

KC, sending positive vibes your way! I've been through very scary times with my daughter, too, and know that often it comes down to faith and hope...
it's not easy :-|

About ready to leave my school building, have been here all morning moving my classroom to a better one down the hall. Going to take my sewing machine in for a tune-up so I can get some tops & skirts together before the year starts. Will work with Eli tonight, hopefully he will be in a better disposition than yesterday! 

Stay cool, everyone!


----------



## texasgal

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream

pole bending


----------



## texasgal

Ranch Pleasure "shoot out"

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream

You may have to click on "Performance Arena"


----------



## QtrBel

S'OK nu. I never think to read the names and just react so I have no clue who I have stolen carrots from. I apologize in advance if it happens.... Glad to see everyone had such lovely weekends. We spent our hiding out from the rain or repairing (multiple) drives this weekend. We had ours evaluated and were told it would be easier to move as there is no permanent feasible fix. I kinda figured and have been bucking to move (back to TX or MS, LA) but DH just won't accept a move and would rather spend his time doing maintenance.... Oh well. Have a great week y'all.


----------



## texasgal

Hey, I like the Ranch Pleasure class!


----------



## nuisance

just missed the above class. saw them give the award. Says barrel racing is next. don't know how long... i'm assuming after arena dragged, barrels set up and such.


----------



## Cynical25

I see TG is busy working today, lol. 

I sure hope it cools down tonight! It's my last chance to see Cash until Sunday. Looking at the puppies tomorrow night, have Circus tickets for Thursday night, then leave 6 am Fri morning for Schlitterbahn. (Incidentally, I adore my son's attempts at saying Schlitterbahn, haha.)


----------



## texasgal

Hey, you'd be surprised how much I can get done while people are riding horses on my SECOND monitor... lol


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all! Better days are coming my youngest daughter and her date have been to the mall and back. Now they are here at the house on their 2nd redbox movie. Dh might get to meet him today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## nuisance

Good luck with that KC! lol

I want a second monitor.... .***HOLLERING*** HEY BOSS LADY!!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop your daughter come from a close family. No matter what she does in the long run it will be ok. You have instilled good values in her. 
This streak of independence she is having is normal. There are plenty of things she could be doing instead of helping a friend. I bet she gets that from her parents. Though I have yet to meet this one the rest of your family reminds me that there are good people raising good children in this world.
Tell your husband to go easy on the new boy. He might be a Vet someday and think about the discounted vet services he can demand. LOL
Smrobs I sent you a PM.
Cynical glad that you had a great time at your party.
Is the Saddle Silo closed? Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I know it will be ok dba but it just sucks....one going to college and one to Colorado. 
The saddle silo is not closed they just choose their own hours on a day to day basis.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Hello everyone! We're currently vacationing on the beautiful island of Puerto Rico, but I had to take a minute and send a shout out to my friends back home. 

Monday we explored San Juan and played at our resort
Tuesday we went kayaking and snorkeling on the tiny island of Culebra.
Wednesday we will hike in the El Yunque rainforest
Thursday we have reservations to ride Puerto Rican Paso Finos thru the forest and in the beach
Friday is still up in the air, but we'll probably hit the beach.

I have to say, I'm glad we escaped DFW this week. Temps here have been in the upper 80's all week.

Take care and stay cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Y'all! This day has started out badly but I am bound and determined to have a good day, one way or another! It's Wednesday for everyone but it is also my Friday! DH and I are taking the next few days to get some stuff done but hopefully have some fun too!


----------



## QtrBel

Here's to a good day KC. How are the chickies TG? Morning to all the rest! Horses are busy mowing the front yard. So nice to see them busy, busy, busy


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

What a great trip, HorseMom!
I second the inquiry on the new chicks, TG. How goes it?

Bought a saddle off Craigslist last night. Not the high end I prefer, but perfectly suitable for the next year or two until Cash fills out. Now to sell my old saddle, which I've found is an emotional prospect. I picked it out with my mom when I was in High School. I have wonderful horsey memories of her throughout my childhood, so part of me is clinging to the only tangible thing left since she passed in 2004. Feeling like a silly girl for that.


----------



## mammakatja

What'd I miss? Spent last week in VA where I lived for about 6 years. I went to see my best friend in the world that I had not seen in 3 years and just underwent a double mastectomy less than a month after her 40th birthday. It was my first time to travel without children or my husband. It was an amazing week and oh my gosh, the temps! Upper 60's at night and low 80's by day. I shivered most of the week. Now I gotta catch up here again. LOL!


----------



## Zexious

Hello, friends. I've been lurking for a couple of days and have decided to introduce myself.

Name's Zexious (for sake of the thread xD), and I am a twenty one year old college student. I'm currently living in Colorado, but am in the process of moving to College Station. 
I have ridden Hunter/Jumper (with a couple other English disciplines thrown in there) for the past fourteen years. I moved my horse out to a barn in Bryan in June. 

So... I'll be around 8> Nice to meet you all.


----------



## nuisance

Morning, busy day at work. **** these people for making me work! What do they think they pay me to do?!!!


----------



## texasgal

Chicks are fine.. they are a week old and just starting the "uglies" .. still in the big box in the garage.. I'm goign to move them out to the coop this weekend, I believe..


----------



## texasgal

Reining in the performance arena

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream


----------



## kctop72

HM, your trip sounds wonderful!

Congrats on your new purchase Cyn! I can understand why you don't want to sell your old one and no, I don't think it is silly. What kind of saddle is it?

Sounds like you had a good week Mamma!

Nu, I sooo know what you mean and I soooo DO NOT want to be here!

TG, Glad to hear the chickies are ok

Oh and welcome xd! What part of Colorado are you in?


----------



## Zexious

KC-Thank you for the welcome! I live in Westminster, it's right between Denver and Boulder, where I attend school at the University of Colorado.  It's really a lovely place!

Hunter U/S on the livestream. Really lovely horses.


----------



## texasgal

REining in the performance arena .. just a click away .. lol


----------



## kctop72

OMG, did any of you see that buckskin slide? All I could say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## texasgal

I missed his name.. did they say how he was bred?


----------



## nuisance

texasgal said:


> I missed his name.. did they say how he was bred?


I can't get any volume on there. I turned my computer up, and made sure it was up on the video, but barely get a little sound.


----------



## Zexious

Goodness, pinning takes so long :O


----------



## Cynical25

Love that Zex (Welcome to the thread!) is moving here from Colorado, and just a few pages ago we all wanted to go to CO! lol

KC - my old saddle is a Silver Royal equitation saddle with extra-full QH bars that was massive on my narrow little Cash. New one is a Saddlesmith Tim McQuay reiner, good enough for training purposes and most importantly, it fits.


----------



## texasgal

Click on the performance arena, Z .. no pinning going on there...


----------



## texasgal

Look at that mane!!! Whoot.. badgers will be like that in a couple years.


----------



## Zexious

Cyn-I actually read over that and laughed to myself. I'll be keeping the house in CO (it's actually my parent's home), so I can always head back if I can't get over this heat. 
My horse has already adapted nicely though, so that's a plus. I was really worried that he wouldn't, since he's on the other side.

Tex-I don't know much about reining... But it sure is interesting to watch! Wish I was more savvy on the discipline. Honestly, I wasn't /too/ impressed with the Hunter Under Saddle class... Saw multiple horses break gait. At this level?? Yikes.


----------



## texasgal

These are kids, too, Z. I think the hunter class was a prelim class.. It doesn't take much to qualify and the prelims will eliminate the kids just trying to point.


----------



## Cynical25

I was unimpressed by the Hunter preliminaries, too. A few of the reiners have been really nice, but there have been quite a few not up to World level in my mind. Good experience for these Youth competitors, however. Kudos to them for getting here!


----------



## Zexious

Tex-Oh, that makes sense! I admittedly don't know all that much about AQHA stuff. I was just surprised to see such mistakes on a show that I had perceived to be a high stakes (so to speak) show. It makes sense that they were just prelims.


----------



## texasgal

NU .. there is a volume bar on the video screen too .. and I've found that once arena is better than the other.. 

I can't have too much volume here at work anyway!


----------



## texasgal

HUS prelims still going on ... they are doing cut #5 ..


----------



## Zexious

114 entires in the prelims. So many ;-;


----------



## texasgal

I can't help but giggle that you can tell the girls that ride english primarily vs the ones that don't. The posting and leg/heel positions give it all away .. lol


----------



## texasgal

Wow .. this is what western pleasure used to look like.. 3 beat lopes .. forward motion..


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> Love that Zex (Welcome to the thread!) is moving here from Colorado, and just a few pages ago we all wanted to go to CO! lol
> 
> KC - my old saddle is a Silver Royal equitation saddle with extra-full QH bars that was massive on my narrow little Cash. New one is a Saddlesmith Tim McQuay reiner, good enough for training purposes and most importantly, it fits.


My saddle, I got used, is a Silver Royal. Barrel saddle, but really comfortable for my trail rides. Don't know what kind of bars it has. Have to use a cut back, built up pad for it to fit the withers...


----------



## nuisance

it's finally working, I clicked on the performance arena button, then had to refresh, said link was expired. then sound worked. ???
\


----------



## texasgal

Hey, whatever works... huh?


----------



## texasgal

Love the purple! Just sayin.


----------



## texasgal

Nice horse.


----------



## Cynical25

Well, hell. I've bought the horse, all the tack I need, including a saddle. I've bought heavy duty toys for my chew happy dog, and found new puppies to go look at (tonight, woohoo!). My fabric stash and pattern collection is overflowing. I guess I'm going to actually have to WORK at work now - nothing else to online window shop for


----------



## kctop72

Darn, I missed some....work getting in the way.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

It's like they are in slow motion in the Norick Arena.......


----------



## texasgal

Right... ohhhhhhh another one with maaaaaaaaaane in the performance arena...


----------



## kctop72

ALOT of maaaaaaaaaaaannnneeeee!


----------



## texasgal

Pretty silver maaaaane.


----------



## clippityclop

WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU WATCHING AND WHERE IS IT SO i CAN WATCH TOO? like some sort of secret code going on here - I have no idea what ya'll are talking about....;-P

WELCOME TO THE MAROON TOWN ZEX! When do you plan on moving down? Are you starting school here in the fall? Are you going to be an Aggie? LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

ZEX - it must be a small world - have you been here before to CS? My neighbor boarded a horse for someone from CO - she was going here for awhile, then moved back home to finish school there - she was your age and rode h/j - about a year ago - that wouldn't be you, would it? Coming back?  Just askin' you never know - the horse community is really quite small!


----------



## texasgal

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream

CLICK ON PERFORMANCE ARENA


They are dragging right now..


----------



## texasgal

REining again in the performance arena..


----------



## Kiara

Love the pic, TG! So glad to see how they work together. Really pretty land too.


----------



## kctop72

I missed the silver mane(


----------



## Zexious

Clippity- No, that's not me. I've never lived in Texas before. But it sounds awfully similar! 
I was born in Orange County, California. Moved to Colorado when I was seven. And now I'm in the process of moving out here. It's a really lovely place (though I've only been here twice xD), and everyone has been so welcoming and nice. My best friend is coming with me. 
It's a very exciting and new experience.


----------



## texasgal

This is a darn shame.. I don't want to leave work because I'm enjoying the horse show... *snort*


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha, TG!


----------



## outnabout

TG that's hilarious!


----------



## Zexious

Haha, you'll have to turn it on at home!


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Hope y'all have a fantastic Thursday. The weekend is in sight!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream


Finals
HUS
Hunt Seat Eq


Keeping an eye on the performance arena as Ranch Horse Pleasure is today too... whoot!


----------



## Zexious

Good morning, everyone!

Those are some lovely looking QHs in the H U/S class .__.


----------



## kctop72

good morning y'all! Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Posting to the trot without stirrups.. nice.


----------



## kctop72

You know I love horses of all kind. They are amazingly beautiful and graceful but this does absolutely nothing for me.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I know .. I'm just waiting for the Ranch Horse Pleasure class...

I have shown english and western though, so I can appreciate what they are doing..


----------



## Cynical25

I'm enjoying the Hunt Seat Equitation class!

I LOVED pattern classes back in the day - the precision required is super appealing to me.


----------



## texasgal

yep .. you really separate those that can "look good on the rail" and those that can really ride...


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhh I had an old gelding that HATED to counter canter. He was like "mommmmm, we're supposed to be on THIS lead" .. and he'd fly the change after about 3 strides...

I still cringe when I hear "Counter Canter please" ... lol


----------



## Zexious

These classes definitely appeal to me in a way the Western ones can't, just because I don't know the logistics of the Western classes.


----------



## texasgal

tie down roping girls!

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream


----------



## kctop72

Oh man and I'm not where i can watch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

booooo ... 

I was online last night looking for other horseshows that live stream. 

The american shetland pony club is streaming their national show in a few weeks.. lol


----------



## texasgal

team penning in the performance arena ... kkkkk ccccccc!!!


----------



## texasgal

Half my people are banned .... I feel all alone.. lol


----------



## HorseMom1025

Y'all are so funny! I'm sitting on a beach in PR catching up on HF. I'm sad that I don't have wifi and can't watch the show.

My husband is very nervous. I rode my first gaited horse (a Puerto Rican paso) and fell in love with that smooth gait! Wow! Now I just need to win the lottery so I can buy and maintain a second horse...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I'm with you there, HM .. I really should be riding a gaited horse .. having already had back surgery and all....


----------



## Faceman

texasgal said:


> I'm with you there, HM .. I really should be riding a gaited horse .. having already had back surgery and all....


Here's a nice palomino for you - real gentle...and comes with all the tack you need...


----------



## texasgal

Awwww Mr. Face .... that's so nice. But I have one already .. almost just like that .. in the corner of my bedroom.


----------



## kctop72

Yes, my gaited boy is very nice to ride. I kinda like having the best of both worlds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Kitten (age 10) kept begging the guide to let us "trot"...then she would squeal and say, "it's SO CUTE!"

The guide on our ride was awesome. We climbed all kinds of crazy trails through the jungle and got to gait our horses multiple times. As soon as we were back in the car, I started looking for ads . Not very many Pasos in N Texas (at least the sites I searched)...but I saw a few in Houston. Maybe in another year or two I can buy one for myself. Right now, all our horse $$$ goes to Kitten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I might go to one of those islands in the future if I could ride a horse through the jungle. I have no desire to ever just lie on the beach and since I dont swim I cant see myself going to one of those luxury destinations way out in the middle of the ocean.
I will keep my feet on a full sized continent .
Glad your having fun horsemom. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

One of my horse sites on FB had some free Paso Fino's awhile back. I'm sure they were snatched up quick. Can't remember specifics of how many, why, etc. I'm old, and I've slept since then! 

Just now catching up. working for 2 docs doesn't allow me my play time!


----------



## clippityclop

HM there are pasos here where I am. The Texas Ladies aside are here and a barn down the road has quite a few - if you ever wanted to dig deeper, those ladies seem very passionate about their horses and probably know all there is to know about the pasos and breeders around TX if you ever wanted to talk to someone.

GAITED IS AWESOME. All horses are wonderful. GAITED HORSES ARE AWESOMELY WONDERFUL.


----------



## kctop72

Yay performance arena and team penning!!!!!

Hey dba....was starting to wonder about you. Sent you a pm a few days ago but haven't heard from ya.

I've never ridden a paso but my twh is quite smooth


----------



## smrobs

Okay, so I'm _way_ late to the party, but I figured ya'll wouldn't mind if I join in...in spite of living in the BFE part of TX LOL

Howdy everyone, my name is Jen .


----------



## nuisance

Hi Jen, Welcome! No matter where in BFE TX you live! lol

Finally getting to see some AQHA, team roping. Much better than that boring english sh.,.tuff! lol


----------



## texasgal

smrobs .. do you do facebook?


----------



## Kayella

HM, I'm just south of Houston and that auction we went to last Saturday was littered with Paso Finos! A well broke reg one went for 250. Cheap cheap. 

Welcome Sm! Now you must share loads of pics of Talyn muahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I got the PM and have failed to reply. I have had some personal issues that have kept me from posting . I am fine and will be ok. Nothing my Texas friends need worry about . Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Kayella said:


> HM, I'm just south of Houston and that auction we went to last Saturday was littered with Paso Finos! *A well broke reg one went for 250. Cheap cheap. *
> 
> Welcome Sm! Now you must share loads of pics of Talyn muahaha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
HM is coming to HOUSTON >... Be sure and visit while you're here...


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> kctop I got the PM and have failed to reply. I have had some personal issues that have kept me from posting . I am fine and will be ok. Nothing my Texas friends need worry about . Shalom


We always worry when you're not posting.. been thinking about you .. *hugs*


----------



## smrobs

I am on FB, I can PM my home page to anyone interested.


----------



## texasgal

We have a HF.com Texas Horse Friends facebook page also ... it's really nice and challenging trying to put the real names with the HF screen name... lol.

You'll have to pm me your fb name and friend me so I can invite you though. WE.IS.PRIVATE ...... SECRET, even.. lol


----------



## smrobs

You'll have to let me know who you are so I don't ignore you thinking you're some random stranger LOL.

PM is on the way...


----------



## outnabout

HorseMom1025 said:


> As soon as we were back in the car, I started looking for ads . Not very many Pasos in N Texas (at least the sites I searched)...but I saw a few in Houston. Maybe in another year or two I can buy one for myself. Right now, all our horse $$$ goes to Kitten.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HMom, there is a Paso farm I used to drive by everyday on the way to my old horse barn in south Ft. Worth:

La Hacienda Los Robles

Don't know anything about the reputation of the breeding but can find out if you are interested  Very nice grounds there.


----------



## outnabout

OMG, you guys are at it again, at the horse show on the job. I for one am trying to work haha off the clock! My classroom is slowly getting organized. Team penning... what a temptation, but I am now going back to work!

Just think, maybe we can plan a jungle ride meet-up and all ride Pasos ...
ya never know where life and Horse Forum can take you 

Which reminds me, my pt-time job sup is asking what weekends I want off in September and October... hint, hint... do we have a tentative date yet for the next meet-up?


----------



## texasgal

I just scored this chair on craigslist .. for my office. It's pretty, but I'll also get one that is more ergonomically correct..


----------



## HorseMom1025

DBA, Puerto Rico is a wonderful destination. It's a 5 hour flight from DFW, no passport needed, you don't need to know much Spanish at all (I know just enough to ease our way when we venture outside the tourist zones), and there is lots to do besides beaches. We were at the beach because Kitten LOVES to play in the water. The food is excellent, but there are plenty of options if you are not adventurous. Pollo (chicken) is king here!

The horses were tiny! My husband (who is 6'4") was worried that his legs would drag the ground...but Apollo (his horse) was a trooper and didn't have any trouble climbing the steep trails with him up there.

If I ever have the chance to add a second horse, I will be sure to contact my friends here for references!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Smrobs or would you prefer Jen?

Glad to know everything is ok DBA!

I'm loving this team penning even though it keeps buffering. I would love to start sorting and penning with her soon. May talk DH into going to Blue Ridge soon but not this week, It's jam/open mic night at church!!!


----------



## clippityclop

CUTE chair. I need one to replace the one i"m sitting in right now. Hubby sat in it, leaned back in it to pop his back (dork) and broke the mechanism that adjusts the seat. I've been sitting downhill for many months now.


----------



## kctop72

Blue Roan in the team penning!!!! I LOVE blue roans!!!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Sorry, it was ranch sorting not team penning...I knew that!


----------



## Cynical25

I adore roans, KC. Actually, I'm a colored horse kinda gal, all the way! Paints, roans, palominos, grays - anything but brown (shhh, don't tell Cash I said that.)

Work has me BURIED. I'm likely working late and just meeting my family at the Circus at 7:30, since I'm out of the office tomorrow. Grrr.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical25 said:


> I adore roans, KC. Actually, I'm a colored horse kinda gal, all the way! Paints, roans, palominos, grays - *anything but brown *(shhh, don't tell Cash I said that.)
> 
> Work has me BURIED. I'm likely working late and just meeting my family at the Circus at 7:30, since I'm out of the office tomorrow. Grrr.


The boy in my avatar KICKS you ...


----------



## kctop72

I love color too! I sure do miss my little bay roan I had. Bu there is something to be saud about a well built solid colored horse, their kinda sexy. LOL!!!

I know, I have issues, it's ok, I have a friend that's in the mental health business.....

Oh, bought me a black charlie1horse hat today. I know it's not felt season but I needed it and it was cheap. Couldn't believe I found such a good deal on it. Also found another one I want but it's gonna have to wait....for now!

What's up with the performance arena stream? Anyone else having problems seeing it?


----------



## Kayella

There is nothing wrong with you, KC. I find Henny's butt to be one of the most attractive things about him. I give it a pat every time I pass by him LOL. Gotta love them QH/Paint booties :wink:

I love pintos. Always have since I was a little girl. And buckskins. Henny is pretty much my dream horse to a T. Who knew I'd luck out on such a little joy while cruising stud ads? A little joy I bought before he was even born, but came out so completely perfect! 

But I do also love solids. Bubba's all brown(yes, he is a brown, he fools you with those pretty black points) except one hind sock. I think he looks so handsome. He shines like silk and you can see some dappling. He is a cutie patootie for sure! Browns have slowly been growing on me. Especially the dark, dark browns with mealy soft points. Drool!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, gosh, this is one of those threads that you get way behind on if you don't check it 2-3 times a day isn't it? LOL

Smrobs or Jen is fine, whichever you want to use.

TG, love the chair and to hell with ergonomics :lol:.


----------



## kctop72

Some days it is smrobs but sometimes hardly anything. You caught us during the aqhya worlds and we've been watching and discussing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Aha!


*grumble darn minimum 6 characters to post nonsense grumble*


----------



## texasgal

Yes, this is one of those threads .. but it's kinda like a soap opera .. you can miss a week and not really miss much at all! We're all just chatty friends ...

.. welcome ..


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

Morning! On the road to Schlitterbahn. Left at 6 am with a brief stop at the barn to fly spray Cash first.

Circus was fantastic! Tons of gorgeous horses, seriously muscled riders doing scary as heck vaulting type moves. Lions, tigers, back flipping & dancing dogs, trick performing elephants, motorcycles, acrobats...I very much enjoyed it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

https://replays.robertsstream.com/racereplays/cust/aqha/wcs/videocast/livestream

It's all ropin' and ridin' today girls!

Tie down roping third place horse was 25 years old ... gotta love that!


----------



## Kiara

Cyn, Schlitterbahn in New Braunfels? You could stop by my place, lol

I am DONE!!! Haha!!! Commencement Ceremony today and y'all know what I'm doing tonight? Riding my gelding and working with my mare! :shock: Because I have time!:lol: It hasn't quite set in yet though.


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats, Kiara! I'll be in NB all weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Gotta go to Naegelin's in NB!

Naegelin's Bakery--Quality Baked Goods Since 1868


----------



## Kiara

Thank you! Yes, and they also have a great meat market.Maybe you can stop by and convince my mare to have her foal


----------



## smrobs

Woot, thank you for putting up the link to the AQHA feed. Now I have yet another reason to burn off and not do a dang thing today LOL.


----------



## texasgal

I think they broke for lunch ... It's time for CUTTING...


----------



## texasgal

I see horses again .. yay!


----------



## QtrBel

Happy Friday! Quick Q - where is the thread with the gut busting pics that just goes on and on. Most are horse related but many are just funnies?


----------



## texasgal

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/oh-you-rode-horse-once-116522/

There ya go qtrbel


----------



## QtrBel

Oh Thank you, thank you, thank you, TG!!!! I need to book mark it like this one.


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo!!! Man it's been a busy Friday. Been working at the barn all day leveling stalls with sand. Now it's time to cool down and play for a while!

Now I can watch some cutting))))


----------



## smrobs

LOL, it feels so strange here. We had storms most the night last night (dropped another inch or so of rain on us:happydance and it's been cloudy all day.

Our high temp for today was.....wait for it.........73 degrees LOL.


----------



## kctop72

Ok smrobs, where you at so we can come visit? ?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Like I said, out in the middle of BFE, Texas LOL. Closest wal-mart is 45 miles, can't find a decent tack or western wear store closer than 125 :?.


----------



## Kiara

Graduation ceremony completed. It really happened! Yeay!

Celebrating with this:


----------



## Cynical25

Yay! And yum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Happy Saturday y'all!!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

UmmmYUM and Congrats! Happy Saturday y'all. DBA if you are around or anyone here remotely versed in Arabian breeding give me info on this pedigree?
Desert Golden Arabian


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Saturday!

Dragging all of the tools and equipment out to the coop to start on the bachelor pad partition on the inside. Trying to shoo chickens who think they need to be right in the middle of everything with us.

Banded my little male baby goat so he will become an 'it' in a few days, and doctored on another that is a bit on the anemic side. Filled up a syringe with b vitamins and iron and promptly dropped it. It stuck in the kitchen floor like a spear, right between my bare feet. :lol: 

Turned on some Scooby Doo (the original cartoon version) for the wee one so she can keep busy while we work. If she gets bored, she comes out the doggie door and hangs out with us then goes back in to watch more TV.

I had forgotten how cool Scooby Doo was with all of their awesome 70's rock music playing in the background during the entire show and especially during chase scenes. They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## QtrBel

No they don't CC. TVs off for now as all we catch is is local or PBS. Nothin, absolutely nothin, on right now. It's raining too (again) or I'd be out with the ponies.


----------



## Kiara

It is delicious and not nearly as sweet as most cakes you can buy here. It's all gone now lol

CC, you have been busy!

Qtr, please send us some of that rain! There is a 10-20% chance for us. Keeping fingers crossed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

We've been listening to thunder for about half an hour and finally got a tiny little downpour. Lasted two whole minutes. Now it is just thundering all over and making lots of noise. Barely a drop here and there, but at least the sun went behind the clouds. THere is some nasty stuff brewing over Houston - maybe it will blow up this way - if it does, TG it will get you first. Shoo it along my direction and tell it to save some for me.


----------



## kctop72

Gonna have some ribs for dinner tonight with some grilled squash and zucchini with some kinda potatoes my mamma is gonna make. Looking forward to it but really wanted to ride my pony tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

KC that's sounds really yummy! I'll eat your dinner for you - you go ride. LOL!

Got more rain here - temps down to 78 and holding. We ate dinner on the patio with a nice breeze and didn't sweat doing it!

Lost my sick goat today - had her for several years and she had lots of nice babies (sets of twins) too. She was one of my pure bred south african fullblood nannies. Always had painted babies, too. Here the past few months she was going down hill - had a funny little tumor on the side of her jaw that had tentacles which went deep into her muscles/jaw/bones/under the eye. I think it was just her time. This morning she was unusually peppy and followed me around the garden while I messed with the chickens. Ate her awesome buffet of everything goats love and was extra enthusiastic about it. You know how animals suddenly get that spurt of energy right before they go - well, went to Lowe's for some more nails for the nail gun and when we got back, she had laid down and passed. JUST passed actually - I did goat CPR and chest compressions - got a few irregular heartbeats, but she was too weak to sustain it. So I let her go - guess it was time.

Sad, but not so sad - she wasn't going to get better - it was just a matter of time - I'm glad that she wasn't going to have to keep dealing with this heat. This summer is a tough one - even on the healthy creatures.


----------



## dbarabians

Qrtrbel, that is a very nice pedigree. Mostly Crabbet with a some Polish lines that horse should do be very athletic.
I like to see the Raffles and Ferzon lines so close.
he is highly inbred to Raffles like all crabbet arabians are. Shalom


----------



## smrobs

Hope everyone had an awesome Saturday... I know I did.

Most folks here know Rafe, one of my rather large youngsters. He's 4 this year, stands 16.2, weighs around 1500, and only has 15-20 scattered rides on him. 

Well, I've been taking him to go through our cattle but there's a problem, he won't fit in the trailer with the saddle on LOL. Most of our pastures are relatively close together but there are 3 that we have to trailer to.

Instead of unsaddling and resaddling every time I get out to ride one of those lonely pastures, I just go bareback (thank God he's naturally mellow).

Today is the first day I've ever asked him to lope while I was bareback and it was FREAKING AWESOME! :lol: For as massive as he is, he travels so smooth and covers so much ground without *feeling* like he's going so fast.

:happydance:

Anyway, that's my random 'yippee' moment for the day LOL.


And just because I'm a picture-happy weirdo...here's Mr Massive.
Without saddle:









And With saddle:


----------



## kctop72

Wow, he's awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

cc ... it only spit on us here .. but apparently we had enough lightning that we came home to a black transformer pole, the lid blown off our cable box (on the pole) and no power. It only took them a bit over an hour to come out and reattach the breaker .. apparently no damage to transformer or cable as we had both power, tv, and internet immediately.

Nice horse smrobs...


----------



## Zexious

Hi, everyone! Happy Sunday! 8D

What a lovely horse, smrobs!!


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! He makes that saddle look so tiny!

He's a good looking horse. Do you have any more like him? Can you get any more like him? LOL!


----------



## smrobs

TG, sorry you had to go without power, that always sucks, but at least it was an easy fix.


Thanks for the comments on Rafe, all .

CC LOL, he makes nearly _everything_ look tiny.










I've got one other draft cross that's a year younger. He's turning into quite the looker as well but I've not started him under saddle yet (15.2 and still not quite wide enough for my saddle LOL). I'm thinking that I don't have a use for 2 monsters so I will likely try to find Taz a good home after he's going good under saddle.


----------



## Zexious

Mom and I are visiting Houston for the weekend. We went to the zoo and swimming yesterday. Today is shopping... All this rain, ugh.


----------



## outnabout

CC sorry to hear about your goat. She was lucky to have you to take such good care till the very end.

Smrobs Rafe is certainly eye catching!


----------



## clippityclop

Dark ominous clouds - hair raising gusts of wind - thunder in the distance and the smell of rain....

still waiting for the rain..............:-|


----------



## Zexious

Same here! Love this weather 8D


----------



## hisangelonly

Is anyone here close to cleburne or burleson or maybe whitney familiar with Gaited horses? I'd like to take some lessons and can come to you or you can come to me. I'd like to take lessons and so would my mom (confidence building) so a group lesson package is ideal. I'm trying to soften my new twh and get him out of his pace and into his running walk. If any one can do this let me know .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

We got a bit of rain yesterday and some more rain today. I'm praising and cursing the rain at the same time. Henny's feed need to be dry right now, but their paddock needs watered! :/ 

I've been bringing different treats to the chickens to find out what they like. The love scrambled eggs, meal worms, cantaloupe, strawberries, and grapes so far. The blue berries were not a hit with them. Oh well! They're starting to more used to me, especially the roo. I'll go and sit by their coo and he'll come over and chill with me. He's very photogenic. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

WE.GOT.RAIN! It was beautiful....

Kay..have you tried raw corn on the cob? You can cut into 1 or 2 inch pieces, but my girls would CLEAN a cob!


----------



## nuisance

It's. Pouring rain! Hopefully it stays awhile. Busy weekend. Got in a little ride today. Going to have to go back to work to rest. Unless its anything like. Last week that. Is!


----------



## mammakatja

No rain here.  I can see the lightning west of us but it's pretty far away. Oh well. Did get some riding in today. Had my sister over with her kiddos who have never met my horses since we moved back from VA. My 11 year old niece rode my barrel mare and did very well. No fear with that girl. My mare is 16.2 and 1200 lbs. Didn't phase her. LOL! Even loped her around a little. I let her watch me run a barrel run on her and then asked if she'd like a spin doing that and that was a little much for her. LOL! But for her 2nd time on a horse, I was impressed.  They drove up from Georgetown. I think we'll be seeing them more now. LOL!


----------



## Zexious

Bought a ton of stuff while in Houston! A Coach backpack and a Kate Spade phone case for myself...

But the really fun part was hitting a tack shop in Katy. I got Gator some treats and some new open front jumping boots. For myself I got a new crop, gloves, socks, and a water bottle. Yaaay!


----------



## Kayella

I haven't tried the corn yet TG! Sounds like I need to lol

Zex, I love the name Gator! I had a show goat named Gator. He was a cutie patootie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Just in case anyone in the far North Texas area is interested...my daughter's coach is hosting a bomb proofing clinic at her barn. Kitten, Acey and I are already registered, we would love to have other horse friends join us!

http://www.bombproofhorsemanship.com/uploads/1/0/2/0/10208560/caroline_woods_clinic.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texasgal




----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday!

It finally rained yesterday - and cooled everything down to the 70's for the second day in a row. SO NICE. Not enough rain, but just the fact that it has rained in August is worth celebrating.


----------



## kctop72

Yep it's definitely Monday but it's what you make of it that counts! !

Tg, have you started your new job yet?

Cc, no rain here bit the clouds did bring in some cooler temps. It was sure bice riding last night. Took my mare to roping practice, moved a few cows on her and she did very well about getting in the box and walking out. Still can't wait to try sorting! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

It was beeeeautiful!


----------



## texasgal

kc .. I start on the 26th. It'll be a week of orientation down in Houston. 67 miles one way ... ugh. But I can do anything for a week! I won't be 'playing' with ya'll during the day that week, but will try to catch up at night.

I finally, kinda reluctantly, put out some 'raccoon treats' last night. They are really out of hand and harrassing my rabbits.

Well, this morning I found a dead rabbit .. stripped of her fur by their grubby little hands reaching through the cage .. Apparently they killed her and then had a party with my special raccoon treats ... and I found two of them dead within 3 feet of the party favors..

I'll see what happens tonight and whether I have to leave more party favors later...

Nasty critters. RIP Dyna.


----------



## kctop72

So sorry about dyna but at least you got 2 of them nasty critters! Maybe, if there were any survivors, they will spread the word to stay out! !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Good morning, everyone!

Kay-Thank you! I think it's an adorable name, too~ His show name is G Series--like the Gatorade xD


----------



## Cynical25

Just got caught up on the thread, lol. CC, sorry about your goat. TG, sorry about your rabbit. Smrobs, what a big cutie that horse is. Glad so many of you got rain!

Hope it's a good week for everyone.


----------



## outnabout

We are supposed to get rain and temps down to the 80's Wednesday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Just got here, so hey everybody! Happy Monday indeed, I'm actually having a good day today!

It does look like we'll get some rain later this week. Or, I hope we do anyways.


----------



## texasgal

Hey! Welcome to the friendliest thread on the forum! Are you in the Dallas area (remembering from your introduction thread) ..?


----------



## kctop72

Welcome bkld!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Yep. I am in the Dallas area. And thanks.


----------



## smrobs

Welcome! I only joined this thread myself a couple of days ago (I'm a little behind the times occasionally LOL).


----------



## texasgal

^^ She's just a little behind..... *snort*


----------



## smrobs

LOL.


No, _this_ is a little "behind" :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Y'all are too funny So BKLD, where have you ridden and or taken lessons? Do you prefer English or western? Not that it matters as we have all sorts here....


----------



## BKLD

Lol, you guys are pretty funny! 

I took lessons wherever and whenever I could afford. I grew up kind of low income, so I could never afford to regularly ride. I have only ridden Western, so I don't know how I feel about English.


----------



## texasgal

Where there is a will ... one will always find a way to ride, huh?


----------



## BKLD

Yep. I'm planning to start taking lessons again soon, so I'm hoping that I'll be back in the saddle in no time . Just not sure where or when yet.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, BK! I'm in Dallas, too.


----------



## BKLD

Hi Cynical, thanks!


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome bkld. We in the DFW area just hosted a meet and greet.
Sorry you missed it. Now the southern members need to organize one in their area. 
Then again South Texas is so big I would have no idea where to meet or what to do. Shalom Donald


----------



## clippityclop

Anyone else notice that it gets harder to keep decent looking fingernails this time of year? Salty sweaty horse hide is hard on the nails and cuticles. Really dries them out. But I'll still keep scratching their itchy spots - I can't resist that eye rolled back-upper lip stuck out - neck crooked in a weird direction - feet splayed everywhere 'feel good' look they get when you get that spot under their belly. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop now that you mentioned it I will start looking at my nails more often LOL Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Thanks dbarabians. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - well, I never pay much attention either but spicy wing sauce sure does burn when it hits a torn cuticle....:wink:


----------



## Cynical25

Cash measured a solid 14.2 at withers and tiny bit more at the hip tonight, yay! He was barely 14hh when I got him in March. He's put on a noticeable amount of extra padding from his 12 days in pasture and three weeks of no work, too, lol.

Picked out a dog bed, collar, leash, and toys for the new dog. Excited to pick her up Saturday am!


----------



## dbarabians

I measured Cassius today. He is 15 months old and 15hh. He has grown and put on weight in his 6 weeks of being here. He might just go over 16 hands.
On a brighter note kctop I might need your services soon.
Texasgal get your mind out of the gutter. 
Sam is getting close to being ready for full body shots!!!!
Maybe another 50 pounds then we , correction you, can post some pictures on his thread.
He bucked today because I would not give him his head and allow him to run. The old cuss is feeling his purina senior feed and rice bran a little too much.
I have to say though I enjoy a horse with a little fire. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

clippityclop said:


> Anyone else notice that it gets harder to keep decent looking fingernails this time of year? Salty sweaty horse hide is hard on the nails and cuticles. Really dries them out. But I'll still keep scratching their itchy spots - I can't resist that eye rolled back-upper lip stuck out - neck crooked in a weird direction - feet splayed everywhere 'feel good' look they get when you get that spot under their belly. :wink:


Awwwwww man! I thought only my horses do that. :lol: I have one in particular that almost goes into convulsions when I find her spots. LOL! Fingernails?!!! What in the world is that? I'm doing good when there's not enough dirt to plant a garden under them. I don't do nails. Hey, I'm almost 40 and just had my first pedicure ever last fall. A friend took me and didn't tell me what we were doing. Of course I had to pull my BOOTS off to get them done. They painted a horse shoe on my big toes. LOL! I'm not the girliest female on the planet.


----------



## outnabout

I know what you mean, mammakat, I wear gloves for several reasons, and to help with keeping the nails clean although they still have permanent dirt under them. I hate it when I forget to clean them and go to work the next day LOL anyone who doesn't know what I do outside of work must think I'm a slob...


----------



## kctop72

Good dba cause this weekend gonna need alot if cheering up.....

Hopefully the playday on Saturday will go well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Everything alright, KC? *hugs*


----------



## kctop72

Yeah Cyn just alot going on right now. I'm normally not one to stress over things because I know it will all work out but there is so much going on in my life right now that has caused my stress level to be way up there. Have you heard the saying when it rains, it pours? I feel like I'm in a hurricane! 

Horses are my release, spent some time at the barn last night and rode for a little bit and it helped, til I got home and yet another problem.....


----------



## BKLD

I'm sorry KC. I am the kind to stress over things, and lately things have been piling on, so I do know the feeling. 

Yeah, mammakat, I'm not even able to go down to the barn except for once in a blue moon, but when I do, my nails get ridiculously dirty. I'm a little obsessive when it comes to my nails oops, so I spend a lot of time after getting home cleaning them.


----------



## Cynical25

Well, hope things look up for you soon, KC. I think we all get stuck in those "downer" stages periodically, where nothing seems to go right. You've got this!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. 

KC, hope everything gets better (((((KC)))))) thoughts and prayers will be with you. 

Had a nice little rain again last night. Not a lot, but enough to soak everything. Pasture is still looking green,and grass getting taller!  

My friend and I rode Sunday at the lease across the street from me. She just bought a new saddle within the last 6-8 months. the front cinch billet broke just as she came up a hill from a gully... there wasn't a way to get thru the deer trail that we could go on the horses, so we turned around to go back down... I happened to look down, and her cinch was hanging down on the ground! I said STOP! She was just headed down hill. I said your cinch is broke. I got off, held stirrup and saddle horn on off side, while she stepped off. Leather was torn across the hole. THIN THIN leather strip!!! We took off one of the back billets and put up front, to hold it until we got home. (didn't want to walk 3-4 miles!) lol (lazy us). got back on, found another place to cross, this was a pretty steep area, I went up, turned around to watch her, just as she got to the very top, her horse stopped, and her saddle slid sideways, she just kind of stepped off. when the saddle slid, it pulled the rein and round reined her horse to a dead stop, luckily for her. So, we get other rear billet (we shouldn't have any more hills/gulleys to go thru). and put it on, and double the leather with the broke one! Finally made it home, no more incidents. 
We head to Atwoods to get her more front and back billets. Get almost there. Her DH calls, they already have replacement billets for it, they just hadn't put on SMH! lol We're almost there, so we go anyway. She finds a few things. Get to the register.... no debit card! It's still in the back pocket of the pants she wore the day before! lol

That's the way it is when we're together. NEVER know what's going to happen! Luckily only time one of us has hurt ourselves, is when I got my head busted open back on Dec 1st when we went to pick up Lil from the Humane Society. 

Lil was feeling her oats on the way home Sunday, She was prancing wanting to run. SHe'd try to lower her head, shake it and crow hop a step or two, my friend says she keeps hopping with her back legs. She wanted to run! I've never run her yet. I've loped a few times. but, haven't let her out... and for sure, not going to let her do it on the way home! 

Was this long enough post for you? lol


----------



## Cynical25

What excitement, Nu!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Zexious

Welcome to the thread, BKLD!!

Today is my last full day in this fantastic state before returning home... Hopefully I can still post on the thread? D:!


----------



## kctop72

^^You are leaving CO for TX and my oldest is leaving TX for CO.....

Have a safe trip Z! I know we sure hope you can continue to post here too.


----------



## Zexious

^I wasn't sure if it was allowed, since I won't actually be in Texas? xD I'm probably just being silly.

Colorado is a great place! Where abouts are they moving to?


----------



## dbarabians

kctop, life is about change and the secret to a successful life is how you deal with change.
She is only going one state over and a days drive to rescue her if necessary.
She will be back. Probably sooner than you think.
About the stress you have a mental health professional that is a friend of yours.
Since Texasgal has refused my services. The Professional ones.
I offer them to you. LOL not that your in need of them. I just like to brag about my credentials. LOL
Nuiscance your ride in the pasture with the gullies and hills sounds fun except for the broken cinch of course. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

DBA, it was fun. Even laughed about the broken cinch. What else could we do. The area is full of deer/cattle trails, not horse, so alot of ducking, breaking off branches. Pretty soon, we'll have some areas cleared out where it'll be easier to ride. But, finding the trails is part of the fun!


----------



## clippityclop

I wished I lived closer Nu - you are my kind of adventurer!

Pack some tie twisties and safety pins in your saddle bags. In my world of Murphy's law - if it isn't your billet that breaks, then it will eventually be your bra strap. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance sounds like you might have discovered the place for a FAR north texas meet and greet.LOL
I would however require an airconditioned room with running water and electricity. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Nu - Sounds like y'all had a great time! Sure wish I had places like that to go around our place.

Z - They are moving to Meeker, CO. 

I know dba and thanks for the mental health opportunity. If I don't take you up on it, dh might. I know i'm driving him crazy cause he's driving me crazy. I hope she doesn't have to come back because I want her to be happy and successful. 

Like I told dh earlier, I know we'll get through it but I don't have to like it.
Anyway, I'll get over myself shortly, it's just taking time for all this to sink in. Besides that, it would give me a good reason to go to CO!!


----------



## texasgal




----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Nuisance sounds like you might have discovered the place for a FAR north texas meet and greet.LOL
> I would however require an airconditioned room with running water and electricity. Shalom


Only problem with that is..... I have no clue who owns the land, only have permission to ride there from the pumper, who takes care of the oil wells. If someone asks me, I'm "checking flow line" lol good thing dad was an oilfield guy and I was/am such a tom boy, I know what that is! lol 

Oh, they're electricity, I can see the lines overhead... haven't seen any running water yet, except on the other side of the fence. It borders the Wichita River


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Man oh man has it been nuts around here! I have been so busy I don't know what to do with myself. Kids will be in school soon and it should calm down some after that. -THANK GOODNESS- I'm done with school shopping finally, well except for some folders and construction paper, phew! 

I haven't had a chance to read up on what I missed yet. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I must share because they are beyond cute! My silkies and cochins


----------



## nuisance

they're so FLUFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BKLD

Sounds like fun, nu. 

And omigosh, they're so cute! Like, nobody I know likes chickens, but I do. I always feel like such an oddball. Probably not so much here though .


----------



## nuisance

If any of you chicken people want one. On my Wichita county horse site, on FB, someone is giving away Lavender Bantam roosters.


----------



## texasgal

What breed? Bantam is size. Lavender is color. Inquiring minds what to know ... WHAT BREED??? lol


----------



## BKLD

Aw, I can't have chickens. First, I don't know the law on livestock in my city very well, and second, the dogs would probably kill them. But, if I could, I would keep a small coop in my backyard.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal is getting all technical on us Y'all.
Its a chicken just like Earl was and since they are roosters you should avoid them. Like the plague!
bkld, if you live in the DFW metro area you can have hens probably just no roosters. Well you can until the neighbors complain. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

it doesn't say I tried to tag you but it won't let me, I guess because your not part of the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/270073539725639/#!/groups/270073539725639/

scroll down to Glenda Thames. Has a pic of them, then another post or 2 down has Lavender Roosters, 3 months old. it's not far past a horse trailer, 4 wheeler, then a buckskin mare. 
There's been other posts, if you scroll farther


----------



## nuisance

I can "invite" you to the group if you want.


----------



## BKLD

Okay, cool. 

I would still worry about the dogs harassing them. I have three big rescue dogs, and I may be able to trust the older two, but the youngest, no way. My parents probably wouldn't go for it for sure, they don't like chickens at all, so it'll have to wait until I get a place of my own anyways.


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Texasgal is getting all technical on us Y'all.
> Its a chicken just like Earl was and since they are roosters you should avoid them. Like the plague!
> bkld, if you live in the DFW metro area you can have hens probably just no roosters. Well you can until the neighbors complain. Shalom


Not for me, ya dork! I have plenty of friends with bantam chickens.. :lol:


----------



## BKLD

Just a report, we've got rain! Wasn't expecting it so soon, but whatever.


----------



## nuisance

OOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! DBA, TG called you a dork!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance I have been called worse things by a lot of people, most of it true.
What kind of chicken nerd calls someone a DORK.
I dont even know what that is so maybe as Martha Stewart says "its a good thing"... Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

She could have said 'Dorking' but she didn't...................:rofl:

(that's a chicken breed if you didn't know!)


----------



## texasgal

cc! I was just typing "Well, I guess I shoulda called you a DORKING!"


----------



## texasgal

Per urban dictionary:

*Dork* - Someone who has odd interests, and is often silly at times. A *dork* is also someone who can be themselves and not care what anyone thinks.

I'm thinkin' it fits .. *shrug*

:lol:


----------



## nuisance

Oh my, don't tell DBA about the urban dictionary! He'll be looking up all the slang dirty words!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I guess I would fall in to the dork category then. Eh, fine by me! I would rather be a dork than a lot of other things :lol:

Here was my view out my front windows just a few minutes ago. The girls had some visitors while out playing with the chicks. Guess the yearlings and little Pan were curious about all that peeping


----------



## BKLD

That makes me a dork too! At least on my crazy days, lol.


----------



## kctop72

RAIN! Finally, no waiting for the temps ti drop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

No rain here - bummer. So I'm having a margarita to easy my anxiety about the hot weather and all of my plants drying up.

Being a dork isn't so bad but I think being crazy is better. People will laugh with you and call you crazy and be secretly scared of you at the same time.

I've been called crazy more than I've been called a dork. I slaughter chickens in flip flops with neon green glitter toe nails while memorizing my Zumba playlist for an upcoming class. 

See, you are a little scared now aren't you? :twisted: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ I think I love you ....


----------



## kctop72

Live it cc!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Y'all crack me up. You do sound like my kind of chica CC!  Nothing wrong with being called crazy. Hey, I had 6 children, as in 6 pregnancies, planned even, and several of them drug free (that part wasn't planned, just too fast). Now how's that for crazy. I also slaughter chickens and then hang them on my clothesline. Hey whatever puts food in my freezer for the least amount of money.  Unfortunately I have my dorky moments too. :/ I try not to talk about them.


----------



## dbarabians

No more talk about slaughtering Chickens. It will only encourage Texasgals bloody rampages in the future.
I cant believe that I have kept the legend of Earl alive over a year!!!!
I just want to thank Texasgal for being a good sport..... except when she starts the name calling.
All the names I call people are forbidden on this forum.
I did however pat myself on the back after the meet and greet for not dropping the F bomb. Or at least I think I didnt. It is my favorite word according to some of my friends.
They have a running bet on who can guess how many times I say it in the first hour . No lie. 
They call each other with their guess and if no one gets it right they just keep the bet going until someone wins.
The pot is now at 500$ this time. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Another nice ride yesterday evening. We encountered charging barking dogs, a tree across the road, a nice ditch, several culverts, and some horse eating landscaping boulders .. all with little fanfare.

Then DH gathered the mail out of the mailbox from the top of his trusty steed and we returned to the house...


----------



## texasgal




----------



## kctop72

It's Wednesday! had a decent night last night. Got to ride my mare for a little bit. Even my daughter and her new bo came out to the barn and rode then after they left dh and I went down the road a little ways, it was a nice sunset! Not as exciting as your ride tg but a ride out and away from the barn nonetheless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. No rain yesterday, but skies look like it will today. Fingers crossed, prayers said! 
Worked with Kit yesterday, It had been about a week, too hot, too lazy. Her halter is almost too small. Got out thenew one from Horseloverz I got last week. They sent me suckling, not weanling SMH! Invoice even says suckling, and I am 99% sure I clicked on weanling. Oh well, $2, what can I complain about. She did well. Walked right in both trailer with little encouragementt. Made her walk all around the 20 acres, she didn't want to leave momma, but eventually was presuaded, of course momma was following. Kit wanted to play more than work. She keeps leaning on me with her neck and trying to rub her head on me, Her halter itches! lol I'm trying to make her keep her space, and my space seperate, she doesn't like that idea. When I'd get her back in her space, she wants to rear and buck! Kids! what do we do with them! lol

Happy hump day. May the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## texasgal

You meanie, nu. put an itchy halter on her and expecting her to work! humpft!


----------



## nuisance

She thinks it's horrible, she's rubbing up and down on my side/abdomen/BOOBS! lol When I take it off, I'll rub and she'll just lay into me. I took the brush after her yesterday, she all but cornered me in the corner up against the panels trying to get me to push harder! the girl does not respect my space at all. It's hard for me to correct her because it's so cute/funny. 

I need to take a pic of her chest. They way she's shedding out, she looks like a brindle! lol


----------



## texasgal

My Arab will mug you ... she learned "kisses" for treats.. so she is obnoxious..

She also wants to rub on you after a ride... ggrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like several of you had nice horsey evenings! It started raining on & off as soon as I left work, so no chance to work with Cash. We ordered pizza and drank wine in front of the TV all evening - quite nice after a seriously stressful work day. The raging storm woke me up around 4am, with house shaking thunder and rain pelting the windows - glorious sounds


----------



## BKLD

Sounds like everyone else had a nice evening. Mine was kind of boring. Sitting at home, thunderstorms outside, had to put the thundershirt on Pippi (she's so afraid of thunder).


----------



## texasgal

I just went to the cafeteria and passed a window .. it was raining!

Ask me if I'll be glad to have a HUGE window in my home office.. no more guessing what the weather is doing out there....


----------



## kctop72

I sure hope we get some more rain today! When we were getting the horses ready to take them to the church yesterday, I heard a thump, thump then the bottom dropped out! It came down so fast and loud, it scarred the horses. Katy was like OMG, what is that? and had to go investigate, goofy horse....

TG, you are going to love working from home!!!!!


----------



## mammakatja

No rain here either. Not even a tease. They gave us all these 50%+ chances yesterday and nothin'. Poof. Very aggravating. On to the next rain chance, whenever that'll be. Although, I'm kind of glad we didn't get the stuff Dallas and some areas of Ft. Worth got. The news had all kinds of interesting pics of trees down. I don't care for the wind. But! At least it might be just a little cooler today, you know, like mid 90's instead of 105+


----------



## nuisance

We had 80% chance yesterday.... NADA!!! Looked dark and overcast all morning... now the sun is shining! but, like you said, suppose to be high 80's, low 90's... I'll take that over 100+ anyday!


----------



## BKLD

Same here. 80s or 90s are WAY better than 100+.


----------



## smrobs

I think someone transplanted me about 2000 miles north :?. It's 11am in August and it just now broke 70 degrees.

Anyway, I've got to run....just got a phone call that there's a loose horse running around :evil:. Wonder which one of them pulled a Houdini this time.


----------



## Cynical25

Quiet day here, eh?
Wrapped in a blanket and have a heating pad on my lap. My office is freezing!


----------



## BKLD

Seems so. Not much going on at my place, I just fed the dogs and now I'm back on here.


----------



## smrobs

Quiet day up here too. Got the loose horse put up in another pen, then took Rafe for his first ride through town. By the time I got back, that silly horse was out again so now he's locked up in one of the pens made of panels with a chain holding the gate closed.

For as cool as it was this morning, it sure got muggy this afternoon when the sun came out.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I am under the radar (Intellicast) under a mess of red, yellow and green. I got dark clouds, crazy wind, stuff blowing sideways for an hour and lightening. NOT A DROP OF RAIN.:-|


----------



## smrobs

Agh, I hope it comes a turd-floater for you CC .


----------



## kr112234

Hi! Is this thread still open for newbie's? I live in Brookshire/Fulshear area (very west Houston) and have an Arabian gelding. Just got him a few weeks ago so submerging myself in all things horses right now, trying to soak up as much as I can


----------



## Kayella

Am I the only one not hoping for rain? :lol: Henny's feet need to keep dry! I'm trimming them tonight and trying to get his wall separation grown out. If it gets wet mud is just going to pack in there and prolong it growing out. :/ Just a couple more weeks!

ETA: Welcome KR! Pictures of said gelding are a must.


----------



## kr112234

I think I added him as my avatar and profile pic


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella you are a Texan. WE NEVER EVER wish for no rain.
That is something **** yankees and people that live on islands do.
Now go to your room and write down 1,000 times I like the rain.
Then do a rain dance and pray really hard for the next month.
Shalom


----------



## Kayella

I do like the rain! I always like the rain! Just not right at the moment hehe.


----------



## kctop72

Yes kay, you are the only one at the moment. We definitely want and NEED rain! The cracks in the pasture are huge. If this keeps up I may lose apache in one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Oh and welcome kr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Me too KC. The cracks in the pastures are insane. I've wondered if that's where I lose my chickens every now and then. LOL!. The only time I ever pray for NO rain is the second we cut hay. But as the devil would have it, that's usually when the radar lights up, no matter how dry they said it was going to be. BUT. We haven't cut hay lately so LET IT RAIN. Especially on our hay field since we definitely want one more cut before the end of the season.

Nice to have you kr!  I'm pretty new here too and still getting the feel of everyone. This board has a tendency to fly sometimes. LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Yes, we are a crazy bunch.

Welcome kr! Glad to have you and your arab! This group's herd consists of a little of everything including arabs!

Kayella, I feel for you and Henny's feet - my yellow horse had to stand in the mud for about three months straight a few years back and he kept getting abscesses over and over b/c I couldn't dry his feet out. It got so bad it came out the coronary band and he got an infection in the soft tissue above his foot. One of the few times I had to put a horse with an hoof abscess on antibiotics.

Smrobs, if it would rain enough to float turds, I'd gladly get on my floatie and float along with them. Whatever it takes!! :lol:


----------



## BKLD

Welcome kr . I'm new here too. Only joined a couple of days ago. 

Lol, you guys are great. We got some rain this morning, and we may get some more tonight. I'm going to try to go down to the barn this weekend, but it looks like Saturday and Sunday will be good for that anyways.


----------



## texasgal

Yes,welcome kr. I'm in Montgomery and know exactly where Brookshire is (that is where you said you are, right?)

What are your plans for your Arab.. and tell us about him.


----------



## Kayella

Yeah, the sky fell out on us a little after I got done trimming Henny's feet. Like flash flood thunderstorm. So the boys are up for the night. Both of them are a little thrushy from the last rain so I'm not adding fuel to the fire. They got spoiled with plenty of hay! And the chickens got spoiled with blue berries before it rained. The roo actually greeted me when I first got there, waiting for his treats hehe. All I have to do is say "chick chicks!" and they all come skittering over for goodies. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Kayella, don't say that you wish for no rain. Simply say "We've had enough rain in this particular part of Texas for a while. Now it can go and fall on some folks that are still really dry".

I wouldn't complain about more rain here, but I know there are folks south who could sure use it worse than me right now.

KR, welcome! Great looking horse you've got there.


----------



## hobbyhorse

Who can tell me about Point, Texas and it's horse community?


----------



## DriftingShadow

Is this group open to those of us who are Texans at heart but who are away at the moment for various reasons (my case=school).

I am originally from Texas. Was born in El Paso and lived there until I was 8 when we moved to The Woodlands, about 20 minutes north of Houston. I miss everything about home while I'm down here at school. 

Everything really IS bigger/better in Texas


----------



## kctop72

Good morning fellow Texans! Hope everyone is having a great start to their Thursday! 

Hobbyhorse, sorry I know nothing about the horse community in Point, TX.

DriftingShadow, yes, you are welcome here. We have a fewl honorary and former Texans that want to come home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Kayella

Good idea, SM. Rain, go a little further south and rain on my hay guy's fields. :lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans!

Haven't seen my pony since Monday, and looking like I won't get out there until Saturday. Just pointless to go when it's raining & muddy. I sure hope Barn Owner manages to get that indoor arena she's aiming for next year...


----------



## texasgal

Pointless? POINTLESS? Poor pony... :lol:

Steve is like that. If he can't work Gunnie, he doesn't bother. So I am the one that feeds, brushes, straightens his mane, looks him over for fresh boo boos, tell him I love him and how handsome he is -- along with my other two.


----------



## BKLD

Good morning! I hope everyone is having a good Thursday so far.


----------



## Cynical25

*blush* I've lumped ALL my excuses together to justify staying home - I'm under the weather, I'm exhausted from extra hours at the office, and I don't want to drive my rental car down the horrendous barn driveway they didn't fill before it rained, just to bring in a muddy horse that I can't tie up in the barn since a big azz new Warmblood broke the cross ties. So the 50 round trip minutes of driving can wait 

Tonight, I get to visit briefly with family passing through TX on their way home to AR, yay! Tomorrow night we get the new dog, yay! Saturday will contain all the pampering and loving my little pony can stand, haha.


----------



## texasgal

Didn't mean to guilt-trip ya ... well, yes I did.. but I've been there. You know he's taken care of so it's one less thing to worry about..

*hugs*

Enjoy your visit!
Good for the new dog .. lot's of pics!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal for a minute I thought you were one of the people on the open forum. The ones that find fault with everything.
REMINDER>>>>>> This is the Texas Forum and we are the friendliest thread in town. LOL
How are the new little Earls doing by the way? Any signs of aggression? LOL Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, I stopped short of the:

*"You don't deserve to OWN a horse if you won't walk ten miles, uphill, both directions, in a hurricane, twice a day, to take care of him YOURSELF"*

lol

Chicks are doing great. They are in the big coop with lots of things to climb around on and play king of the mountain.

I know the two faverolles chics are female, but after that it's all speculation based on how they act. I've got my eye on a couple of them as potential roosty roos .. but it will depend on their attitudes as they mature.. (as you know) ..

I'm aiming for keeping one Brahma Roo - as they are mellow birds and are feather-legged .. and possibly an EE roo .. not sure.


----------



## nuisance

Or are they Earlettes? lol Earlene? what are we going to call the little girls? 

Our chances for rain have gone out the window. Weatherman keeps promising, but lets us down. Send us some rain please!


----------



## Kayella

Lol I get the same way about going to the barn sometimes. But then I get there and end up spending two hours basically just staring at them! :lol: And I get my cuddles from Henny of course. He always knows how to cheer me up hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I need a theme to name my chicks.. I used spices, herbs, and grains before and actually liked it. My Rooster was Shiner Bock.. and I had hens named Barley, Hops, Cayenne, Chili pepper, etc.

I might go with that again as I still have the big Shiner Bock sign on my coop ..

My coop slogan was "Brood with an attitude" .. a play on "brewed" and Shiner Bock beer.


----------



## texasgal

Not the same as my sign .. but you get the point


----------



## Kayella

Love that idea TG! I've yet to name my roo or new girls. I just call them Mr. Roo and the girls haha. New to come up with some good names for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I've gotten to where I wasn't naming the new ones because I had such a predator problem I didn't want to get attached. But I think I'm going to name this group .. but I think I'll reuse some old names..


----------



## nuisance

George.... I want to hug you, hold you, squeeze you, and call you George! 

it's always a good name... even for a girl! lol


----------



## Cynical25

LOVE the beer theme. But I'm a beer gal, lol.

We're mulling over the new dogs name. None of us are fans of "Cocoa" but what goes with Oakley? Lexie, Lucy, and Emma are still in the running. Fiance was not amused when I suggested Annie & Oakley...


----------



## Cynical25

nuisance said:


> George.... I want to hug you, hold you, squeeze you, and call you George!
> 
> it's always a good name... even for a girl! lol


Had to go Utube that episode, Nu, just for the extra smile  I named my second ever training colt George - he just had a sweet, loveable, doofus looking face.


----------



## dbarabians

OK I was hoping someone would ask WTH is an EE chicken. Looks homozygous for some gene to me.
The rest of you go ahead and laugh at my lack of knowledge.
I probably will laugh too when the answer is posted. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

EE stands for Easter Egger, DB. Meaning they lay colored eggs. It can either be a mutt that lays colored eggs, or an Ameraucana chicken that doesn't meet breed requirements and lays colored eggs. My lavender roo is an Ameraucana/EE and he is the sweetest! Although a bit flighty, he's the only one who will come up and eat of my hand. He'll creep up, snatch it real quick, and run off though so it's not toooo friendly. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> LOVE the beer theme. But I'm a beer gal, lol.
> 
> We're mulling over the new dogs name. None of us are fans of "Cocoa" but what goes with Oakley? Lexie, Lucy, and Emma are still in the running. Fiance was not amused when I suggested Annie & Oakley...


 
Annie Oakley! DUH! lol


----------



## smrobs

Cynical25 said:


> Fiance was not amused when I suggested Annie & Oakley...


WTHeck is wrong with Annie and Oakley? That's similar to how we used to name our teams of horses and mules. Tiny and Buster, Humper and Thumper, etc.


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> OK I was hoping someone would ask WTH is an EE chicken. Looks homozygous for some gene to me.
> The rest of you go ahead and laugh at my lack of knowledge.
> I probably will laugh too when the answer is posted. Shalom


 
That's alright... I didn't know either... and will probably forget by the time it comes back around in conversation! lol


----------



## nuisance

smrobs said:


> WTHeck is wrong with Annie and Oakley? That's similar to how we used to name our teams of horses and mules. Tiny and Buster, Humper and Thumper, etc.


 
Great minds, run alike! lol


----------



## dbarabians

OK as a Jew the word EASTER is not in my vocabulary! No wonder I didnt know.
I have some of those chickens but we do not refer to them as easter eggers.
They are amaricaunas. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

EEs are not necessarily Ameraucanas. Ameraucanas are a breed. Araucanas are a breed. EEs are usually cross bred Ameraucanas or Araucanas, show some similar characteristics, and usually lay colored eggs. 99% of the hatcheries that sell "Ameraucanas" are actually selling EEs. 

They are called Easter Eggers because even most athiests and people who don't believe in the resurrection know that Easter is celebrated secularly with coloring eggs.

~ your lesson for the day .. carrt ib,


----------



## smrobs

Question from a completely non-chicken-y person. When you say "colored eggs", I picture actual dyed easter eggs like this









Do these chickens actually lay brightly and variously colored eggs or are there only certain colors?

All I really know about chickens is that my Grandma used to have some and some laid brown eggs and other laid white eggs....and her rooster attacked me one time so she killed it LOL.


----------



## Kayella

They can lay blue, green, pink, different colors like that. But they're all pastel colors, like robin egg blue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal




----------



## smrobs

Hmm, interesting!! Thank you .


----------



## Cynical25

Those eggs are gorgeous!


----------



## kctop72

I don't really care what color they are, I just love farm fresh eggs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I do enjoy gathering colorful eggs everyday though ... and the folks at work loooove to pay for them.. lol


----------



## Cynical25

Mmm hmmm!

My new favorite protein packed snack is to break an egg into a halved avocado, then bake at 400° for 20-25 minutes. So yummy.


----------



## Kayella

Can I just say that I am so excited for Foxy to start laying? Her eggs are going to be so cute and tiny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I saw that of FB a while back. Been meaning to try it.


----------



## texasgal

I remember when my first chickens started laying. My daughter called me and I was in Garden Ridge Pottery .. I was sooo excited. Couldn't wait to get home! Such a DORK.


----------



## kctop72

The colored eggs are very pretty and I remember the first time we got eggs from our chickens and I was so excited. Needless to say, the excitement didn't last long.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I've seen the avocado/egg thing also. Thought about trying it... Now I'll have to! Thanks

Our EMR's (electronic medical records) are down  went down about noon, will be down for 6 friggin hrs! PAIN IN THE ****! They originally was to be down 5-10 min..... then they decided 6 hrs!. Extra work fo rme tomorrow, charting everything I did this pm! Love computers! GRRRRR

On the bright side, big storm just west of town, headed this way!


----------



## nuisance

YEAH! Maybe I just needed to ***** about it. Computers are everything documented, and caught up! Life is good. Doesn't take much to make me happy


----------



## Cynical25

An ice cold beer would make me happy right now...preferably with a burger.


----------



## texasgal

Port wine ... ahhh.


----------



## kr112234

texasgal said:


> Yes,welcome kr. I'm in Montgomery and know exactly where Brookshire is (that is where you said you are, right?)
> 
> What are your plans for your Arab.. and tell us about him.


Yes, that's close! Well my plan is more just for pleasure. My neighbor has an awesome arena with plenty of jumps so I want to eventually get him over there. But the first step is just us getting used to each other and if I feel very comfortable with him I will let my oldest ride him, but he will still be my horse  He's a little spooky so just us walking over to her property will be a huge accomplishment!


----------



## mammakatja

I have 4 Easter Eggers that I'm waiting on to lay any time now. Have had them since February as one day old chicks. Started out with 10 but they definitely haven't been as tough as my baby Australorps. Lost several within the first two weeks and then lost two more as older ones because they wouldn't stand up to the other ones. Their food was stolen all the time and they got bullied around in the coop before I opened the door in the morning. But I think the 4 I have now are keeping up. Can't wait to have colored eggs again. They are such conversation pieces.


----------



## texasgal

oh, mamma, you had australorps.... I think I've got a couple. Would post pics but the king came home a requested my presence downstairs before I finished resizing ... grrr


----------



## texasgal

Ok snuck back upstairs and loaded chick pics ..

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/page73/#post3365794


----------



## Cynical25

At the dentist with a broken filling. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy rainy Friday mornin y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Ya'll still got rain?? Is it headed this way??

It was in the low 70's this morning and just felt "different" ... I.AM.SO.READY.FOR.FALL.


----------



## texasgal

Thank the living Lord.....


----------



## texasgal

Well, look at that!


----------



## texasgal

mamma .. could these two chicks be Austrolorps?


----------



## nuisance

OUCH! that sucks! sorry Cyn! 

TGIF! Texas Ranch Round Up this weekend. Working first aid. I'll take pics of cowboy butts in chaps


----------



## nuisance

We had a nice downpour right at 4am. As the clock hit the last bong (as in bong-bong-bong-bong)... it came down with a rush! I had just let the dogs out, (yes it was me, I let the dogs out) they didn't stay out long! Water was standing everywhere this morning!


----------



## Cynical25

It's raining pretty good in Dallas - has been for hours!


----------



## mammakatja

texasgal said:


> mamma .. could these two chicks be Austrolorps?


Yup. Looks like that's what you got there. They are very tough and good size hens. Mine are now around 6 months old but look like they are 1-2 years old. And one was a mix up and turned out to be a rooster (I only ordered pullets) but man he's big and beautiful. If he behaves, I'll let him hang around. The kids called him Crockpot because if he turns mean, that's where he'll end up. :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Yay! Half the fun is figuring out what you got! I think I have 4 of these..


----------



## Cynical25

I'm enjoying the mystery of identifying your "goodie box" of chicks, TG! :lol:


----------



## kctop72

I have no idea what they are but they sure are cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Faverolles pullet .. (cockerals grow black wingtips ..so easy to sex) I have two of these:












The little light colored one with the feathered legs is a Lt Brahma .. I'm pretty sure. I have two of these:


----------



## texasgal

I *think* these two are Gold Sex Links... 











EEs ... have four of these:


----------



## texasgal

Stupid white birds .. don't know what it is, but pretty sure it's a roo .. lol
I have two of these:


----------



## mammakatja

You got a really nice variety there! I ordered the grab bag package once and only ended up with Goldens, Reds, and Barred Rocks. Fun stuff!


----------



## mammakatja

Cyn, how's the appt. going? Got it over with yet? Not a fun way to spend your Friday morning. I DESPISE the dentist.


----------



## texasgal

mammakatja said:


> You got a really nice variety there! I ordered the grab bag package once and only ended up with Goldens, Reds, and Barred Rocks. Fun stuff!


 
I did once and got barred, buff, and partridge rocks.. lol. I went for it this time because the same day they were advertising the surprise special, they also had specials on breeds that I wanted .. so I knew they had an abundance. It worked!


----------



## Cynical25

mammakatja said:


> Cyn, how's the appt. going? Got it over with yet? Not a fun way to spend your Friday morning. I DESPISE the dentist.


Thanks for asking. My teeth are jacked. Several more appts in my future. My bank account is cringing.

Work day is nearly over and I'm ready to pick up the new pup!!! Meeting the foster mom at Mutts Cantina, which is a dog-friendly restaurant & bar (human & canine menu options) with leash-optional patio, and a 1 acre dog park. Dallasites sure LOVE their dogs, lol.


----------



## mammakatja

I think dentists are taught salesmanship on the side. Every time I go in for a cleaning, they seem to find SOMETHING else that needs to be done. They are always quoting me prices for fillings, crowns, etc. that might be an issue next time and I always just kind of "forget" until they mention it again the next time. Ugh. Just clean my teeth and kick me out the door. LOL! I guess they're just doing their job, but it seems like there's always something. (Especially when you have 6 kids there as well) Sorry to hear you're not done.


----------



## clippityclop

mammakatja said:


> I think dentists are taught salesmanship on the side. Every time I go in for a cleaning, they seem to find SOMETHING else that needs to be done. They are always quoting me prices for fillings, crowns, etc. that might be an issue next time and I always just kind of "forget" until they mention it again the next time. Ugh. Just clean my teeth and kick me out the door. LOL! I guess they're just doing their job, but it seems like there's always something. (Especially when you have 6 kids there as well) Sorry to hear you're not done.


Worse when you take your dog in for a cleaning!!! The place I worked at before I became a SAHM was high priced. Bring in your dog for a dental and your bill started out at $1000 and went up from there if they found any other misc things.


----------



## mammakatja

No way. Around here, animals have to take turns. One year the dogs get their teeth cleaned, the next year, horses get theirs floated. If you're not on my dental insurance plan, you gotta stand in line. LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

Same here!


----------



## jewelsinnpink

I live in the DFW area  We had a huge rain storm the last two days. So nice and the weather is beautiful


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome jewels!!!  There are several in our group in the DFW area. They'll chime in sooner or later.........it is quiet this eve.......Nuisance is keeping everyone very distracted at the moment with her photography hobby in another group right now.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome jewel! 

Well, my daughter just left for Colorado. I am so glad that's over. Now it's truly all in God's hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Welcome Jewel! I'm from the DFW area too.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Saturday morning y'all! 

So tell us more about yourself jewels. Horses, dogs, cats, chickens? Pics? 

I'm in the dfw area also. 

Looking forward tou the playday today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop good luck with the playday. I hope you slept well last night.
Has the daughter arrived in CO yet?
Welcome jewells. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba. I did get some sleep and she is in Colorado but hasn't made it to Meeker yet. Still have a few more hours of drive time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Welcome Jewels. I live just north of DFW between McKinney and Bonham. Good to have you here. This is a chatty bunch so dive right in.  I'm off to do some riding before it gets too hot. Would have been out there earlier, but I had to roundup children from various sleepovers.


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Jewels.


Speaking of jewels.... ya'll ready for more eye candy tonight? Reminds me, I need to go charge my phone! 

My dog has rolled in something dead! she smells to high heaven. DH was blaming it on the moth balls I put in the garage (still mice free due to said balls), But, it's definitely a dead smell! Gave her a shower with me this morning. Her collar is in the washer. She still smells dead! Guess I'll douse her with vinegar! won't hurt! lol


----------



## BKLD

So, I was just at an adoption event for the Pomeranian rescue I volunteer for in Garland. What a nice day today, weather-wise. Pretty fun event too .

Oh, and I just heard that my old foster, Autumn, was being adopted today. Yay!


----------



## mammakatja

Aren't these temps crazy for August???!!! My thermometer says 87 and it's now 2:30! I ended up riding two of my horses which took me until almost 2pm and I could have kept right on going but I gotta be a mom at some point today too. LOL! Wish this would last but it does kind of give ya a light at the end of the summer tunnel.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I savvy that! We've had highs in the upper 70s and low 80s for several days now. Even right now, at almost 3 in the afternoon, it's only 79 degrees....though it's very humid, which is basically unheard of for this part of TX. The only time we have any humidity at all to speak of is when it's actively raining LOL.


----------



## Cynical25

Thinking of you, KC! Hope she does well in Colorado.

Hello, jewels! I'm in Dallas.

Weather is fantastic! Cash got a long grooming session and a brief workout. He was super sweet.

Cocoa (new dog) is not thrilled with our original dog, Oakley, but they are figuring it out. 

Hope y'all enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## BKLD

The temperature is just right for me. Absolutely glorious! :lol:

The same to you Cyn, I hope everyone's weekend is going well. I'm taking Jane to Pooch Plunge at Wet Zone tomorrow afternoon, so that should be fun.


----------



## fkcb1988

Hi there yall! 

So my mother moved to Arizona on the 7th and she was unable to take her horse Big Boy with her. She searched high and low for a place to put him at that didnt cost an arm and a leg but there was nothing. I even tried to do some research on here for her. 

Big Boy is 28 and is like a brother to me. I was 3 when we got him. Taught me how to ride and was the first horse I "drove" all by myself. My mom asked me if we wanted him. Of course I said yes! He's too old to be sold and is not in the best condition right now. He had a hard hard winter and is STILL coming back from it. There's no way I was going to let him become a European steak!! Now me and my husband cant ride him but he is perfect for our boys to ride on. They've rode him over the years but just in the pasture or arena. I was excited and scared at first cause I have not owned a horse as an adult. Ive mentioned before how my horse died when I was 16/17 years old (old age) and that was 7/8 years ago.

Big Boy has some bad habits we have to work on though. (Hes a spoiled brat lol) He likes to stay at arms length away when your trying to get him and right as you get an arm under his neck he pulls his head away and walks off. (SOOOO ANNOYING) And you dont dare let him see that halter or he will walk circles around you just out of reach.

All and all I'm happy to have him and happy that my boys have a solid safe mount to learn on!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

The tack swap was so nice! There were TONS of booths even at 1:30 when I got there after work. I wish I'd had more time to browse. I did walk out spending a total of $20 and got an Atlas bling belt for $10 and a Billy Cook breast collar for $10. Made $75 selling my unused tack! I wish they had this sale once a month. It was really neat.


----------



## Kayella

This weather is totally awesome! Perfect for what I'm going to do today! I'm going to attempt to trim some minis with severely overgrown feet. My farrier assures me I can do it but I'm going to bombard him with a million pictures and questions. :lol: So I'm going to sit my butt down, lay their foot in my lap, and just take my time. Wish me luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, its been a busy weekend! Playday went well yesterday. My marr was a crackhead outside the arena but dis well once she got in. 

My friend Thea did not fair so well. She got bucked off going around the first barrel, git back on and did the pattern again with problems. Then ran the pile pattern and just as she was hrad back he decided he did not want to slow down and she come off. Didn't get up real fast frim that one. She finally had her dh take her to tge ER last night, ended up with a fractured pelvis and 5 fractured vertebrae. She is now waiting on an MRI to see if surgery is necessary. She is one tough lady and the bestest friend anyone could ask for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

ThirteenAcres said:


> The tack swap was so nice! There were TONS of booths even at 1:30 when I got there after work. I wish I'd had more time to browse. I did walk out spending a total of $20 and got an Atlas bling belt for $10 and a Billy Cook breast collar for $10. Made $75 selling my unused tack! I wish they had this sale once a month. It was really neat.


I went around reminding everyone I knew around here not to forget the tack sale this weekend - emailed a few friends out of town who wanted to know when/where it was and was really pumped up about going. Then I completely forgot about it and totally missed the whole thing.:-o


----------



## ThirteenAcres

clippityclop said:


> I went around reminding everyone I knew around here not to forget the tack sale this weekend - emailed a few friends out of town who wanted to know when/where it was and was really pumped up about going. Then I completely forgot about it and totally missed the whole thing.:-o


Oh no! It was really nice! I didn't get off work till 1 and only had about 30 mins to walk around but I left with exactly what I was looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

OUCH KC!!!! Hope she gets to feeling better soon. Fractured pelvis... just no way to sit, stand, lay that doesn't hurt I'm sure!


----------



## BKLD

Oh dear, she sounds like a tough lady to go through all that and still get back on. I'm such a baby with pain; I sure as heck wouldn't have gotten back on my horse after being injured to even a lesser extent than a fractured pelvis and vertebrae. 

Well, I was out enjoying the weather with my dog Jane at Pooch Plunge for the past few hours. I was hoping to go to the barn this weekend, but I didn't. Shame.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop was riding a mare that was acting like one of my arabians.
I got to ride her husbands QH mare. She has a very soft mouth and is well trained.
Sorry that Thea hit the ground again after I was called away. That is a big gelding she was thrown from he is 16.2 and 1400-1500 pounds of horseflesh so she hit the ground pretty hard and she might be 5'3" tall.
Tell Thea I hope she feels better soon and if she wants I have plenty of horses she can ride that are under 15 hands. LOL
Nuisance I used to go to the Ranch Roundup every year I lived in WF.
I need to put that on my calendar for next year.
it would be a great place for another meet and greet for all of us . Just a suggestion though. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

OMgoodness KC. That is rough. So sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she recovers quickly. Getting thrown sucks. I've taken that type of exit route a couple of times and there is just no good way to land when your source is a full blown buck or gallop. I have a niece named Thea. Short for Dorothea which was my German grandmother's name. I know, off subject but it's not often you see that name. Get well soon vibes heading her way.


----------



## Kayella

Oh KC, so sorry to hear about your friend. How unfortunate ): I hope everything works out well for her. 

Trimming today went really well. I took off a good six inches of flare off each foot. I'm not kidding when I say they were bad. But on his RH I accidentally quicked him and I feel horrible about it. His sole grew out extremely far and I didn't realize it until he was bleeding. I'm still beating myself up about it ): But he is walking muuuch better now. He can actually bend his rear pasterns!! He looks silly like a cat with tape on their feet, marching around picking his feet up high because he's just not used to it. I'll continue maybe next weekend, or the next with the help of my farrier. But he is already ten times more comfortable than he was before!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for all the well wishes for my friend. We'll find out more today once the do the 3rd MRI as they are still trying to determine if surgery is necessary. We are thinking about giving her an award at the end of our playday series but not quite sure of whar yet. Someone suggested a buckle with a bronc rider being thrown and have a nickname on the buckle lile crash or tuff. That may sound awful but I know she'd love it. For such a short person, maybe 5'2", she rides big horses with absolutely no fear. This is not the first time she has come off this same horse but I thinks it's the last (at least at the church).

Happy Monday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I think the buckle should say NO FEAR.
The first time she came off she jumped right up and remounted and completed the pattern.
She is very brave and determined. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Sending get well vibes to Thea, KC  Hope she recovers quickly.

My spoiled horse got about 2 hours of grooming and maybe 20 minutes of work all weekend. I am blown away at how much he's changed in the 5 months I've had him <3.

Dogs are getting along better each day. New pup finally initiated playtime with orig pup for the first time. Which was cute, but I would have appreciated it even more if it wasn't 3am.


----------



## nuisance

Went out and played with the horses yesterday, Cat and Kit are spoiled brats and love being scratched. They made a Jackie sandwich last night, each one on each side of me, pressing in as hard as they can, so they can get scratched harder. Of course I was barefoot, so I had to watch their and my feet. Didn't let them squish me too hard, but I still had to giggle at them. I really need to be more strict, but it's hard! lol


----------



## BKLD

I'll be sure to send healing vibes her way. Just keep us updated.

I remember when Jane first started playing with Link when we brought him home. I was worried that he would just annoy the older dogs and they wouldn't get along at all, so it was pretty exciting to say the least.


----------



## smrobs

Wow KC, that's downright scary. Healing jingles for your friend.

My chiro squeezed me in today, thank God. I went in completely unable to take a full step at a time, shuffling along with little half-steps. Walked out completely normally. Gonna have some sore muscles for a few days, but no pinches or shooting pain! Woot!


----------



## Cynical25

I'm blown away by the number of people who buy an off the track Thorougbred and assume they can just hop on the next day and ride him like a broke horse. (not a horseforum vent, other boards and real life.)


----------



## nuisance

I was leary of mine at first. Didn't know what training she's had since the track. She was seized from a hunter jumper stable, so I'm presuming something along that line. but she LOVES trail riding! she will hunt out deer trails for us to go on! (Maybe she's trying to brush me off! lol). She's a completely different horse in the middle of a trail, than on a road! 
I did jump her once. on accident. She will walk slow, then trot to catch up with others. We were trotting around a corner, and all of a sudden a tree was there, probably 2' off the ground, just just jumped over it like it was nothing! 

But, I can just imagine what one would be like just off the track. All they know is run run run!


----------



## texasgal

Note to all working people (and warning for those that will work some day) ..

I you act like a fool at work, get called down for your behavior, threaten to quit and then go home, get drunk, and start sending nasty texts to your co-workers --

Make sure you don't accidently include your boss's boss in those texts.

*snort* 

(and, no, it wasn't me!)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Anyone in San Antonio or can tell me about it? It is a serious option right now but I want personal experiences. Haha


----------



## texasgal

I don't think there is anyone here that will try to talk you out of moving to Texas! JUST.DO.IT.


----------



## texasgal

I just saw you are in Ridgecrest .. my sister used to live there.. small world


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Texasgal- really?? Not many know of ridgecrest so that is kinda cool haha. I know I have had texas as a number 1 choice for so long it was just deciding where exactly to go haha.


----------



## texasgal

Yes .. don't know how long you've been there but she owned a shop called the TapesTree and her boyfriend-then-husband owned an antique place right across the street. I flew out there 10 years ago or so when they got married. She is now in NC .. he is deceased.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Hope everyone has a great day! 

I finally made it to the hospital yesterday ti see my friend Thea. She's doing ok but still in alot of pain. In addition to her fractured pelvis and 5 lower vertebrae, she has a fractured groin bone and a herniated disc in the middle of her back (not sure if those are the correct names, spellings). She is still waiting on the results of the 3rd MRI, shoupd know today. Hopefully she will be able to move around more because all she can do now is lay flat on her back. They don't think surgery is necessary but she will have to go thru physical therapy and wear a brace for 3 months and use a walker to start. Needless to say she is gonna be out of commission for a while. Thanks for all the healing vibes and prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oh geez, Thea. Sending healing vibes her way!

Howdy, BarrelRacer! You should move to Texas. It's a great state.

Lexie (decided Cocoa didn't suit the new pup) has taken over Oakley's big bed, relegating his big butt to her little bed, lol. He's so happy to have a friend that he doesn't seem to mind. And boy, does she have a glare; I'd hate to be on her bad side!


----------



## texasgal

Aw, cyn.. I'm glad they are getting along. Pictures are a MUST!

kc .. thinking about Thea .. that stinks!


----------



## kctop72

Oh forgot to say welcome to barrelracingarabian! I have not lived in san antonio before but I would love to live in that area of Texas Hill Country! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. KC, so sorry about your friend, she can't catch a break (no pun intended). She'll be in my prayers for fast healing! 

Cyn, glad the puppies are getting along good. 

SSDD here. Nuttin' new to tell


----------



## dbarabians

San Antonio is a wonderful city. With plenty of things to do there and in the surrounding area.
The weather is good with very little winter. summers are usually hot and long. 
kctop tell Thea I said hello. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

My sweet & not-so-sweet pups.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I've lives here 16 yrs but not sure if I remember a store by that name might have been there when I was real little.


----------



## fkcb1988

Those are such pretty dogs you have Cynical!

Last night we went out to the barn and I have to walk Big Boy threw a side gate so my husband and boys stayed in the vehicle and drove over the cattle guard to the trailer where we feed at. I hear in the distance the boys saying "WHOO HOO!!" So I look over and they are hanging out the top of the sunroof on our SUV. I then hear them saying "Shoot 'em! Shoot 'em! Get those Terminators!" I was laughing so hard and Big Boy was looking over at the driveway like "Really? I have to deal with children again." (I used to be a quite chatting when I was younger and would ride him. He used to give my mom these looks like "Get her off my back." Lol) The boys last night had no interest in helping mommy tend to the horse! After hunting Terminators they wanted to look up at the moon but were devastated that there was nothing to sit on. Heaven forbid they have to sit on the ground. Lol I told them to stop being girls and sit like me on the grass. Ten seconds later they were boys again and killing more Terminators! Fun times :-D


----------



## kctop72

Pretty dogs Cy. My friend, Thea, has a dog with the same coloring as Oakley but her darker spots are bigger. What kind of dog is Oakley?


----------



## Cynical25

Oakley is a Catahoula Leopard Dog (also known as Catahoula Cur.) Lexie was a stray, but we're thinking she may have some Catahoula in her, too. Her face is somewhat Aussie looking.

Went to Teavana at the Dallas Galleria over lunch and bought several varieties of beautifully fragrant, loose leaf tea. Can't wait for my afternoon tea!


----------



## dbarabians

OK Texas Friends I have some news to divulge.
My biopsy results came back Friday and looks like I am now due another round of treatment.
The Dr. is confident we will have no long term problems.
I wish I was so confident and casual as he is.
I am fine and will be OK.
If not just organize a memorial trail ride every year with my name on it, drink lots of wine and enjoy your horses.
Thats what I intend to do. Not that much wine just the 2 glasses a day they say is good for the heart. Shalom Donald


----------



## Cynical25

Ay, will be keeping you in my thoughts as you embark on this journey, DB! *hugs*


----------



## kctop72

Cy, Thea's dog is a catahoula/pit mix. She has the most intense eyes, with a big growl/bark but a kind heart. If you don't know her, you would be extremely leary to see her.....

DBA, sorry to hear your results weren't the best but you will be in our thoughts and prayers. We are only a stones thow away from you so you better call if we can help you in any way!


----------



## smrobs

My heart's with you while you go through that DB. :hug:


----------



## texasgal

You are loved dba .. praying healing prayers for you ..

*Exodus 23:25*
_:25 “So you shall serve the LORD your God, and He will bless your bread and your water. And will take sickness away from the midst of you."_


Jehovah Rapha - The Lord Our Healer

Shalom.


----------



## QtrBel

Oh DB...You'll be in thoughts and prayers here. I certainly didn't pop in expecting to see this. Hopefully Thea will recovery quickly she'll be in thoughts and pryers as well.


----------



## dbarabians

I am going to be OK.
This too shall pass. Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement.
They truly mean a lot.
Cynical what kind of dog is the new one. I either forgot or missed the post.
She looks like a fun dog one that likes to play.
The other one looks like a horse. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Cyn, your dogs are beautiful.

And DB, I'll send you some healing vibes too.


----------



## Cynical25

Ha, I chose Oakley for his size - this was before we agreed I could buy a horse and I wanted a REAL DOG. No sissy "purse pooch" for me, lol. 

The new dog is an unknown breed - possibly a Catahoula or Aussie mix, but she is tiny, comparitively. Oakley steam rolls right over her without realizing how big and obnoxious he is.


----------



## kctop72

You are absolutely correct DBA, This too shall pass and you will be ok!

My oldest is enjoying Colorado! I told her she better send/post pics of her in those mountains so I could remember what she looks like, LOL! She hates pictures but said she will try. I told her I needed to see that beautiful face with a big ol smile!

Tomorrow is college move in day for my middle daughter. So excited for her


----------



## dbarabians

two birds flew the coop in the same week? Kctop you need a glass of wine.
That son of yours is really going to enjoy having both parents undivided attention. Well maybe not. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yep and I've had pleanty of beer/wine in the last week or so and will be looking for more in the coming days......

DH told him to be prepared because I was gonna start babying him because he was the only one left at home but I told him I was not going to do that but they just both grinned......Besides that, my middle one is going to be at home on weekends (to keep her job) but we'll see how long that last???


----------



## nuisance

DBA, thoughs and prayers with you. You know only the good die young, you'll be here FOREVER! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Speaking of the middle daughter , is the future Vet still in the picture?
I will be her long lost distantly related Jewish cousin if I can get a family discount. Besides with the cattle and horses I might just end up being his biggest customer. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

DB I also meant to thank you for the info on the mare. Happy Tuesday ALL!


----------



## kctop72

Yes DBA, the furture vet is still in the picture although he's already in College Station. I'm sure if it all works out out you would get the family discount but that's a loooooooong way off......


----------



## Kayella

Oh no, DB, sorry to hear about the test results. Just a little bump In the road though, huh?

I love Teavana! Except it never comes out the same way at home as it does in the store. :/ still good tea though!

Our dog Sammy is a pointer. My landlord thought he was a pit because he has brindle spots =.= yes, because only pits are brindle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, sorry for the setback but very glad to hear the doctor is optimistic. I also agree with Nu on her previous post LOL

Did anyone watch the moon rise this eve? I tried to take pics - I don't have anything with a fast enough shutter speed to capture things at night. It was a gorgeous moon with pink, purple and blue sky with the trees on either side black as night. One of those moments where you have to stop and ponder your very existence.


----------



## mammakatja

I was feeding when the moon started rising CC. It's been gorgeous for a few days. My property is so flat and treeless, the entire place lights up with a moon like this one and I've been known to hop on a bare back at almost midnight just to say I've ridden in the moon light. 

DBA, you keep on being who you are. Sometimes one's attitude about a bump in the road is half the answer on whether you'll get through something. Nu's comment made me laugh. It reminded me of a German saying I grew up with. "Unkraut vergeht nicht." Sounds better in German but it means you just can't get rid of weeds.


----------



## dbarabians

Everything that happens in life is a blessing.
We may not see it as such but if you believe in a higher power then we must accept what trials are sent our way. And be thankful for them.
Im not quite there yet but I am looking for that blessing.
One place I do not have to search very hard is here on this thread.
I am grateful for the support and kind words.
Maybe I was supposed to understand that friends are everywhere and are an important part of ones life.
Thanks for being there, and thanks for caring. I am not alone in this struggle. Not with all of you on my side. 
Now I have to find the courage to tell my daughters. The fear in their faces I dread. Shalom


----------



## smrobs

:hug::hug:

Now you've gone and made me


----------



## dbarabians

Sorry Smrobs that was not my intention and I apologize.. Shalom


----------



## smrobs

Nope, no apology necessary LOL. I'm just a woman and we sometimes get teary about stuff.


----------



## outnabout

Can't sleep... checking in and catching up. 
Welcome new Texas friends, you will like it here. 
KC so sorry to hear about your friend. Hope the pain gets better as she recovers.
Cyn Lexie seems to be the perfect companion for your boy! Looks like they've settled in nicely together. 
CC I have also been watching that moon. It is officially a full moon Wednesday, and it's a nice one. 
DBA you're gonna be fine and your daughters may surprise you. Sometimes the kids get to be the parent, ya know?
Our fav local trainer Palogal  came over and showed me some things I could do to help my mare loosen up the stiffness in her right rear leg. I'm still loving my new bareback pad. 
TG are you working at home yet? We still doing a meet-up down your way?


----------



## kctop72

Dba, yes everything doea happen for a reason as God has control and a plan for us all. Without the trials and tribulations, we wouldn't be who we are today. You have a great outlook which I'm sure you've instilled in your daughters. 

As for my friend, Thea, she is doing much better and starts rehab today which she will continue for the next week or so. She wants to go home but I told her she is not quite ready. By the time I left the hospital last night, she realized that because she had overdone it. Stubborn woman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

I got on my arab a little last night - the ground out here is so hard and dry. His poor feet were rock hard and the ground was harder. Not a good combo - I could feel how hard the ground was thru his stride.

At least the scary pigs are gone. Was able to go for a walk thru my woods. When you get back under the cover of the trees, it isn't so hot. We have a tiny little spring that comes up from the ground and has been flowing for years thru our property, cutting a narrow, deep ravine from one side to the other connecting to the main creek on the other side of our place. The water table is obviously too low right now so the spring isn't trickling - instead it is just a pool about 3'x4' under some bushes.

The ground around it is beautiful in the sunlight. You can see the layers of earth - clay foremost at the surface, then a gravel layer and the quartz. Lots of shiny quartz 1-2" pieces that sparkles and is really pretty. I'm no geologist, but I heard that where there is a quartz layer, there is supposed to be a gold layer as well. But I also heard that you need a volcano too, and I don't have one of those.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! 

Praying you have peace when you do share the news with your daughters, DB. I've been the daughter receiving scary news before, and I assure you they will continue to manage, despite their fear. Your family's love will get even stronger.

Dropped my son off for his first day of 3rd grade! He was so cute, asking if it was strange that he was a little excited about going to school today  Unfortunately, he was assigned to the class that has yet to have a teacher under contract, so he'll be starting the year with a temp. I'm not too pleased about this.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Ok guys sorry opinions on college station and A&M as well as dallas. My cousis ex who I get along with really well moved to dallas and loves it and my brothers old friend I've known forever recommended college station by texas A&M last night.


----------



## QtrBel

I've lived, worked or attended school all over The Great State of Texas. Showed no partiality, went to both A&M and UT for different reasons of course... There isn't a spot I couldn't learn to love even if they are inhabited by scorpions which would have to be the only creature I haven't been able to come to terms with and will kill on sight:twisted:. My three favorite places though are Dublin, Atlanta and Medina.Lost Maples though, Tx Hill Country, San Antonio, Austin, Mustang Island... I love Dallas and Bryan more so than College Station but there really are great areas to live in College Station.

I had another reason ...oh, rain, rain go away.... Supposedly we have officially received enough rain to equal that of the rain forest and resumed our place as number 1 for rainfall in the US. Anyone have any ideas on how to keep feet dry and hooves from rotting off in the rain forest? No barn, horse wouldn't stay in one even if I had one. She tore DH's experimental one to pieces. I am pouring on the coppertox but still there is separation between the heel and frog.
DB I had something to share that a friend shared with me and now I have to find it for you. Your daughters will get past the fear because of who you are and what you stand for. You are an exemplary role model. They will be stronger women for it.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

QtrBel said:


> I've lived, worked or attended school all over The Great State of Texas. Showed no partiality, went to both A&M and UT for different reasons of course... There isn't a spot I couldn't learn to love even if they are inhabited by scorpions which would have to be the only creature I haven't been able to come to terms with and will kill on sight:twisted:. My three favorite places though are Dublin, Atlanta and Medina.Lost Maples though, Tx Hill Country, San Antonio, Austin, Mustang Island... I love Dallas and Bryan more so than College Station but there really are great areas to live in College Station..


Haha we have scorpions here also my dad used to have a jar full of them I think it was alcohol he had them in. I am still scared of them and am not ashamed to hide and/or kill them if possible. 

I have found several nice looking places for good price ( at least to me coming from cali haha) in bryan. Several that have said they are close or have transport to A&M. Dallas is a choice because I know a couple people there who can help me figure out where everything is and such haha. Plus I've heard lots of good things about dallas.


----------



## mammakatja

My husband is so anti scorpion, he can literally hear them falling into his bed from the ceiling at night. LOL! I kid you not. I thought he had lost his mind one night at 3am as he rips me out of a dead sleep tearing sheets and covers about. He swore he "heard" a scorpion fall from the ceiling into the covers. I was getting ready to call the crazy house when I saw the dang scorpion in our bed. I couldn't believe it. Needless to say, he does NOT handle scorpions well. LOL!

BRA, I grew up in Marble Falls, smack dab in the middle of the Texas hill country, have lived in Seguin outside of San Antonio, Bastrop outside of Austin, have family in Midland, went to college at UNT in Denton, and got engaged in the "mountains" of Ft.Davis. I have die hard Aggie friends. I now live in the flatness of Trenton between Dallas and Sherman. Honestly I love every area I have ever lived in or been to. Texas is such a hodge podge of landscapes and places to live. I guess that's why I'm so in love with this state. It's hard to tell you one place is better than another. I'm even in love with west TX where there's literally nothing and you can see into tomorrow. Just make it to Texas. Can't go wrong.  Of course I'm very partial to the Dallas area since I've spent most of my adult life here. Good luck with your move!


----------



## texasgal

So busy ......


----------



## Cynical25

If a scorpion fell into my bed, I'd be in a hotel within the hour.

I'm partial to Dallas, as you are within driving distance from nearly anything you could ever want: city bustle, country quiet, shopping, restaurants, museums, bars/clubs, live music, Pro-sports teams, fresh local food markets, high society, indie chill, jobs, schools, the Texas State Fair....and one of the nation's largest airports if you want to get anywhere else in the world.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

My mom sounds just like your husband she absolutely freaks. She jumped into the tub with me when I was little because she saw one haha. Im more inclined to haul but to the nearest heavey object lol. 

I have definitely set my plan in motion I am saving for the move and have been looking around and pricing out apartments. The only thing I am worried about is my dogs. I have a 6 mo old australian cattle dog and a 4 yr old doberman, the dobe might be my issue. I can leave her with my mom I just dont want to shes been my wing pup since I started high school and she gives me the saddest look when I leave for even a couple days haha.


----------



## clippityclop

TG, we figured you were with the transition and all.........no rush - we will keep your coffee warm for you!

BA, I live in CS - it drives me nuts - but only during football season. When we get invaded by zillions of maroon morons. I grew up here - born and raised. But don't take my opinion - come on down and make one for yourself! There are a few places to keep horses around here - western mostly, english harder to find and a bit more pricey. Not much for horse shows tho or any 'group' type gatherings with horses for adults - everything revolves around TAMU and football here. I would recommend that if you DO come this way, take the time to find a barn/area that has people you could get along with/get to know. I live on the south side - the only area in CS where horse people are. Most are western show types - not many barrel racers or playday folk here unless you're in 4H.

There is this one crazy endurance rider who has been seen a time or two - she usually rides in brightly colored endurance tack on a smoky palomino or a bay arab, rides in Nikes and half chaps, often seen in neon tank tops and wears cheap sunglasses. She is a hoot and knows every back road, pond and secret trail to get down to the river on this side of town between here and Millican. Wave at her if you see her - she will wave back!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

CC- thats good to know. Itll probably be awhile till I can afford to get back into riding and I'd prefer to barrel race but I love trail riding as well. It does play a role in where I choose to go but I guess Ill just have to see haha. It'll take me a couple months to save up enough to make it out there with gas, deposit, rent, food etc haha so I'm looking at hopefully by january or sooner I'll have enough saved up as long as nothing goes wrong haha.


----------



## BKLD

Ugh, scorpions. I can't stand them. I'm with you Cyn, if a scorpion fell into my bed in the middle of the night, I'd be outta there within minutes :lol:.

Anyways, I've only ever lived in the Dallas area, and I haven't done much traveling to other parts of Texas, so I'm of no help.


----------



## QtrBel

I have a heart condition if one fell into my bed I would literally be dead most likely. BRA I went to CS with my Dobies in tow and later Great Danes. They are really tolerant or used to be even in apts but I found duplex living easiest on us all. Houses were on the expensive side in CS, more reasonable in Bryan and townhomes seemed to have the least tolerance for pets. I went through campus housing for roommates and found some really great ones to help keep expenses in line.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

well thats good I know my cattle dog would be fine my dobe is the only one I'm worried about finding a place thatd accept her. She is really well mannered our only issue is they both bark and my cattle dog can't be left inside during the day even in a crate because she howls due to previous bad owners locking her in a pantry alone for almost a month so I'd need atleast a small yard. But I have a few months too look and save and hopefully find the best place for all of us.


----------



## QtrBel

I almost forgot. We had an International Horsemans Association on campus. Don't know if they still do but you could keep your horse on campus if you were willing to share time on your horse for shows and practice and were willing to compete for the IHA. I got involved when I didn't have a horse to call my own and stayed with it when I did. At that point I was on another A&M campus but rules were the same. UT had IHA as well but I had no time at that point for competition. As for Dallas I lived in Arlington, Desoto and Cedar Hill. Kept my horses in CH as it had great places for reasonable $$ and conditions. I don't think they ever went through with trails at the state park but that was where we rode closest to home. Even went in with someone renting a 15 acre "ranchette" and had horses there.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Oh thatd be a cool thing to look into thanks :].


----------



## dbarabians

OK all of you giving false information about the maroon morons and that forsaken place that second rate college is located need to be shot.
There is only one college in Texas that counts and it is in Austin. The place G-D resides when not on Sinai. So I have been told. Burnt Orange is the most fashionable colour in Texas and only the elite are allowed to wear it.
The University of Texas at Austin is THE college to attend.
Dallas is great and so is San Antonio. Heck the whole state is filled with friendly people and even the maroon freaks are OK if you give them a beer.
Do that and they will sit up and beg also. It would be cute if it wasnt so pathetic. LOL Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Sometimes the burnt orange aliens come in and 'hook up' with the maroon morons. I don't even bother leaving my house. It is a true invasion, I tell you!!!:lol:


----------



## mammakatja

I don't know what's worse. TX vs. A&M or TX vs. OU. In both cases there is a lot of maroon moroning as well as alot of odd orange.  I used to work the Holiday Inn front dest in Denton during TX/OU games and I did NOT like my job very much during those games. LOL. That's why I ended up at UNT. They were definitely NOT known for their football team. LOLOLOL!


----------



## Cynical25

TG - how you doing this week?


----------



## QtrBel

I've already said I'm impartial I went to both.....  I did only graduate from one, multiple times though Yes, TG how're things going? Hope you'll have some freetime soon to let us know how the new job is going.


----------



## nuisance

Per FB, TG has 3 days left of work... counting today. (old job). She's counting it down, every day! lol


----------



## Cynical25

So, new (to me) saddle has a full length latigo tie strap on the off side, rather than your typical off billet to attach the girth. I know the extra bulk will bother me. I don't want to pay S&H to order an off billet...should I just cut down the full length tie strap & punch my own holes into it? Or just steal my old saddle's off billet, even though it's a perfect match to said old saddle and feels wrong to break it up...


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance said:


> Per FB, TG has 3 days left of work... counting today. (old job). She's counting it down, every day! lol


I keep forgetting I have a Facebook . Havent been on it in almost a month. Am I missing something? Shalom


----------



## smrobs

LOL, all this talk of A&M and Texas rivalry. Because of where I'm located, I also get to throw OSU and OU into the mix. Yep, football season is very unfestively colored around here....maroon and orange in every corner. Blech.



Cyn, you don't have to buy a whole new billet. Does this latigo have holes in it or is it solid? If you need to, you can poke holes in it (leather punch for leather, hot nail or soldering gun for nylon), double it over, and use it like that. If it's thinner and you feel like it would be more solid to have a couple of layers, you can put it through the cinch ring first, double it over, then run both sides of it up through the rigging from the front, then back down to the cinch and buckle it there.


----------



## clippityclop

Cynical25 said:


> So, new (to me) saddle has a full length latigo tie strap on the off side, rather than your typical off billet to attach the girth. I know the extra bulk will bother me. I don't want to pay S&H to order an off billet...should I just cut down the full length tie strap & punch my own holes into it? Or just steal my old saddle's off billet, even though it's a perfect match to said old saddle and feels wrong to break it up...


Cut it and make it fit! That's the easiest! altho a tie strap costs more than an off billet to replace LOL - but whatever works for you! I use a tie on each side of my endurance saddle b/c it has center fire rigging. So my tie straps start under the leg like a regular saddle, goes to the girth, back to the saddle, back to the girth and from there up to the ring behind my leg near my seat and I tie it there out of the way. Maybe that's what they were doing with your new saddle. 

You shouldn't break up the harmony your off billet has with the saddle it belongs to. You could mess up the karma. It's chi might be off and upset the balance of the universe. ;-P


----------



## mammakatja

The off billet on my trail saddle is a "half breed" which means it starts out looking really long but there's a way you can use it with a regular cinch. It's kind of confusing at first if you're used to a regular off billet but this link shows a pretty good picture of how you attach it to your saddle. It's easy once you "get it" and I think that's what smrobs was describing too. I'm a picture person myself. I hate cutting tack unless I absolutely have to.

Off Billet


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Haha well guys I won't be affording college anytime soon I don't think. I looked at the vet tech for A&M and I do not have even the basic 9000 let alone the books 1900 etc haha so college is being close is just a plus for now as are horses.


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys ... really busy week. Trying to get everything caught up and in order before I leave. Friday is my last day. I gave them 3 1/2 weeks notice and they have asked me for exactly ... nothing.

So today I cleaned my computer, emailing and transferring all my files, spreadsheets, resource websites, etc to my boss and the unit supervisor. I think I freaked them out.

Big boss keeps saying she's not worried because she's just going to call me whenever she needs something. We'll see how that works for her.

Next week is orientation in Houston. I'm dreading the drive etc, but anxious to get started.

Bought clothes at Goodwill .. took them to the cleaners, so I have business attire for orientation and meetings, etc.

Loped Gunnie yesterday for the first time since he bucked me off in the spring. He is so awkward and unsure at the lope. It was awful, but he did it and didn't buck and we got all the way around the round pen in both directions, so yay!

Chicks are healthy and growing.

We had a nice ride out on Sunday.

Life is good.


----------



## kctop72

Sounds awesome tg, so excited for y'all! 

We are headed back to Commerce to drop dd off for some college fun before classes start on Monday. Its been a very long day and we still jave a few hours left before we call it a night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

TG, when you come down to Houston you should visit me and Henny! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Cynical25 said:


> If a scorpion fell into my bed, I'd be in a hotel within the hour.
> 
> I'm partial to Dallas, as you are within driving distance from nearly anything you could ever want: city bustle, country quiet, shopping, restaurants, museums, bars/clubs, live music, Pro-sports teams, fresh local food markets, high society, indie chill, jobs, schools, the Texas State Fair....and one of the nation's largest airports if you want to get anywhere else in the world.


AHEM!!... Dallas is also near Ft. Worth, which thanks to the proprietary good taste associated with old money, has a rich tradition in the arts as well as in the western horse world. I live in between the two cities and take advantage of both :lol:


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> There is this one crazy endurance rider who has been seen a time or two - she usually rides in brightly colored endurance tack on a smoky palomino or a bay arab, rides in Nikes and half chaps, often seen in neon tank tops and wears cheap sunglasses. She is a hoot and knows every back road, pond and secret trail to get down to the river on this side of town between here and Millican. Wave at her if you see her - she will wave back!


LOL sounds like one of Nu's friends


----------



## nuisance

Cyn, I noticed at the Texas Ranch Round Up last week, that the majority of the cowboys has long latigo type straps on the off billet side.


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck in the transition, TG! They aren't sure how to process that you are leaving, I guess, lol.

So the saddles has two identical latigos, and no way to tie for center fire for rigging. I may try to loop it like the half breed, otherwise my hole punch is sharp and ready to go! They both have the holes at the end for the girth (instead of a traditional girth knot), so I guess the previous owner just tied up both ends - seems counter intuitive to have that bulk on a close contact saddle, but to each their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

outnabout said:


> LOL sounds like one of Nu's friends


I AM Nu's friend - at least here anyway - until we meet in person but I have no doubt we will get along just fine. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Cyn, I agree with you. Too much junk under your leg - I like nylon tie straps myself - they seem to lie flatter if you tie them. Half the time I don't even tie and just try to use the girth's buckle in a hole, pull out the slack so it locks, and then run the excess up thru the latigo holder by the pommel if it works for that particular hay belly at that moment. But not all hay bellies are equal. Some don't give me room for a hole. :wink:


----------



## smrobs

Look at Mammakatja rocking out the link with pictures....after I went to all the trouble to horribly explain it :rofl:.

LOL, that's why I've never really liked to tie my latigos (I also have a full latigo on each side), it puts too darn much bulk right up there in front of my knee. And, now that I've got a saddle with a drop plate rigging, a tied latigo would be directly under my leg while riding.

No bulk at _all_ with the latigos just buckled and the tail through the keeper. I've never tied my latigos and after all the years I've spent riding a horse through just about everything a horse can be ridden through, I've never had one come undone.


----------



## clippityclop

My BFF who recently moved to TN is having mexican food withdrawals. She can't find a breakfast burrito ANYWHERE. Here we take it for granted - they are at McD's, Whataburger, Sonic, the corner gas station - everywhere. She said they don't even have decent hot sauce so even if she did find a burrito, it would be pointless. She's died and gone to hell if you ask me.  What else would you call a place without mexican food?


----------



## smrobs

Hell, definitely. I feel her pain. There are a lot of Mexican food places around here, but whoever taught these folks how to cook did a terrible job. All the Mexican food tastes the same and it's all bland/monoflavoroid :?.


----------



## texasgal




----------



## Cynical25

Darn it, now I'm craving a breakfast burrito! :lol:


----------



## texasgal




----------



## QtrBel

Of yum!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Yes, a breakfast burrito does sound yummy! 

Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

texasgal said:


>


You are evil, TG.


----------



## dbarabians

I would probably eat a breakfast burrito if they did not have bacon and sausage in them.
I always tie my latigo straps .
Ricardo and his wife are both from Mexico and she can prepare the best Mexican food in the world IMO. She learned how to prepare it without lard or pork. Even her husband cant tell which is which. 
smrobs as someone who was born in San Antonio and stationed there , returning numerous times, there is no great Mexican food north of the city.
We have good places in Dallas if you do not eat at the national chain restaurants.
Glorias in Dallas is one of my favorites it is not mexcan per se but El Salvadoran and wonderful. More like the food I ate in Mexico City and Monterey. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I happily reap the benefits of dating a Mexican with lots of family nearby  Homemade tamales are heaven! And they know all the hole-in-the-wall restaurants. But I may have to volunteer to host a REAL Thanksgiving this year; the last two have been a total bust as far as I'm concerned, haha.


----------



## kctop72

TG, one of the advantages from working at home, when you get hungry or want just a snack, go fix it. That breakfast burrito sure did hit the spot;D


----------



## texasgal

kctop72 said:


> TG, one of the advantages from working at home, when you get hungry or want just a snack, go fix it. That breakfast burrito sure did hit the spot;D


I do that now! lol. We are the most spoiled, eating-est, group in the hospital. We are the money makers, so we get catered to and I can eat all day long here ... (this is why I've gained 30 lbs) ..

So, we are so far out that I will only be able to eat what is at the house.. and I plan to change my eating habits. If I can't say no, then I'll say yes to healthier choices!


----------



## kctop72

I should do that here too and I may be close to a store but I don't normally go get anything. For some reason I rarely have an abundance of food at home. Although I should change that and make the abundance healthier items like fruits and veggies. I got lucky with my breakfast burrito! Lumch will be a different story as I REALLY need to get to the store......


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> I AM Nu's friend - at least here anyway - until we meet in person but I have no doubt we will get along just fine. :lol::lol::lol:


 
We'll wear our bright colors with pride! And snicker at all you in your dull pastels!  lol


----------



## nuisance

DBA, if you go to a good authentic mexican restaurant, or some other places, you can get a breakfast burrito, with shredded beef. YUMMY!


----------



## texasgal

... or no meat at all. Potato, egg .. even bean... yum!


----------



## mammakatja

smrobs said:


> Look at Mammakatja rocking out the link with pictures....after I went to all the trouble to horribly explain it :rofl:.


I have my very few and far between moments. :wink: Like I said, draw me a picture. You lose me with words. And I'm even a teacher! LOL!

OK. Enough talk about breakfast burritos. I'm starving. Actually my husband makes some awesome breakfast burritos but he's at work! I'm so glad my family immigrated to Texas from Germany when I was a kid. I am probably the world's biggest ex German Mexican food fan. And no I'm not usually a big chain fan, but y'all gotta admit...Chuy's makes some pretty darn good Tex Mex. When we lived in VA (land of the weenies when it comes to hot sauce) we learned to make pico and the Chuy's creamy ranch jalapeno sauce ourselves and I swear, we pour the stuff on our oatmeal in the morning. OK. Not oatmeal but just about anything else, including hot dogs. :lol: Nothing beats the little corner mom and pop stands for a good breakfast burrito though.


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance I have eaten many a Sevi's burrito in Wichita Falls with beef of course.
Texasgal I dont do the vegetarian thing. My family has raised cattle for too many generations to eat anything vegetarian. We gotta keep the price of beef up . 
I also know they cook the bacon and beef for those things at the same time on different parts of the grill. Might as well eat the bacon then IMO.
kctop thanks for the text message.
Also you want to know why you dont have an abundance of food at the house?
You have teenagers and a teenage boy at that. No wonder the cupboard seems bare. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> Also you want to know why you dont have an abundance of food at the house?
> You have teenagers and a teenage boy at that. No wonder the cupboard seems bare. Shalom


Hahaha! I'm TERRIFIED to see how much my boy eats as a teen. I can barely afford his 8 year old appetite, lol.

I find it hilarious we've been talking about food for like 3 pages.


----------



## kctop72

DBA, yes I do have teenagers abut I'm down to one full time and he is hungry alot but doens't eat alot if that makes sense. He says he's gotta keep that masculine look yet maintain his weight for powerlifting!


----------



## mammakatja

I have 4 boys and 2 girls. My oldest is 16 and 6'3". Y'all ever seen that commercial several years back when a parent busted her teen eating a stick of butter and asked "ummm are you eating .....butter?" That has totally happened at my house. LOL!


----------



## nuisance

DBA, Sevi's still has the best burrito's in town!


----------



## Kayella

Omg y'all are making me hungry ! I love texmex, especially Jimmy Changas. I think I know what I'm eating for lunch LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Yep, it's sad when the best breakfast burrito to be found in your area is at sonic :?.

I actually really like Mexican food at Ruby Tequila's. I think they only have like 5 or 6 locations throughout Texas (2 of which are in Amarillo), but they have really _really_ good food. Excellent flavors, more options than I've ever seen on a menu, and everything has really great individual flavor.

I used to work there and was good friends with one of the cooks and he would make me a special mega-burrito to die for. Shredded beef, beans, lettuce, tomato, homemade pico, queso inferno, blackened jalapenos, and lots of shredded cheese.


----------



## nuisance

We had a Ruby Tequila's here in Wichita Falls, did a good business. I really liked it. Then one day, it wasn't open. They didn't even tell the employees they were closing! Something about someone stealing money. They never reopened.  

Sonic, actually has good breakfast burritos. When McDonalds had their McSkillet burrito, I liked it, but they don't have it anymore.


----------



## Kayella

Living so close to Mexico, we have a million and one little "mom and pop" authentic Mexican restaurants around here. Going to one for lunch today.  My stomach is complaining about having to wait another hour LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We live in a town that I think has 621 people officially. But the area is wide spread with farms and mini farms and the high school is huge.

Montgomery Texas has a mcdonalds, a subway, a steak house, two other burger places, a nice resturant/wine bar, a family restaraunt, a diner, a cafe, and THREE mexican places.

More than that if you go all the way to the lake, which is technically Montgomery, but really more like Conroe.

WE.LIKE.TO.EAT!


----------



## clippityclop

I'm starving again just catching up since posting last night. I always have room for mexican even if I just ate. I have hidden compartments for storage in my butt and my thighs.


Here's something that has to do with eating that will make us a little less hungry....someone from our riding group posted a pick of this enterolith that the vet took out of her stallion's intestine a few days ago. These are common in horses in their teens who have lived on a diet of alfalfa and supplements or feed where no one paid attention to the calcium phosphorus ratio and had too high magnesium.


----------



## Cynical25

How neat, CC!

All this food talk has me ready for lunch! Left over Grimaldi's pizza, mmm. Pesto, artichoke hearts & kalamata olives - pure perfection on a Brooklyn-style crust. Too bad there's no left over wine...


----------



## texasgal

A vendor brought in my favorite lunch today .. nice.

Chicken brest, chunk grilled veggies, rice and spicy gravy. I even had a small brownie.. Happy goodbye to Meeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Here's something that has to do with eating that will make us a little less hungry....someone from our riding group posted a pick of this enterolith that the vet took out of her stallion's intestine a few days ago. These are common in horses in their teens who have lived on a diet of alfalfa and supplements or feed where no one paid attention to the calcium phosphorus ratio and had too high magnesium.


I forwarded the pic to DH .. he's one of those silly people that think if a little bit is good, then a LOT must be better.

I have to watch him really close about feeding the horses. He was fixing Gunnie's feed and I noticed runny manure.. asked him if he had upped the supplement (that contains mag) .. he had DOUBLED it.. *thud* .. "well, it seemed to be working sooo well I thought I'd give him more."

Drives me nuts. I don't allow him to prepare the feed anymore...


----------



## QtrBel

I am totally convinced DH's ego is directly tied to the amt he spends on feed and how much he can put in the feed bucket.


----------



## texasgal

yeah, and if DH and Gunnie have a good workout, I'll hear him telling Gunnie "You're going to get a BIG dinner tonight" .. *sigh* 

NO.HE'S.NOT...


----------



## clippityclop

We live in one of those worlds that as soon as we think we've got the feed figured out, something changes again and we have to learn something new.

Feeding magnesium to nervous or hot horses is 'all the rage' around here where I am - and it tends to go hand in hand with horses who are stalled most of the day with saddle time as their only 'outside' time. We try to tell those folks who feed alfalfa to read the feed labels on their pelletized feed and make sure they aren't overcompensating. Our co-op and horse organization offer free nutrition classes to those who want to learn. It won't hurt the first year, or even the 10th. But it does add up....and that is what you get.

There are no hypotheticals about enteroliths - you can break it with a hammer and find out exactly what minerals the horse has consumed over the years. And the above feeding regime (alfalfa/over-supplementing/magnesium excess) is the main one that causes these huge monsters.


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance speaking of Sevis has made me miss numerous things about the dining in WF.
I want a beanie burger NOW. Prines bbq and bar l are sounding real good right now P2 also.
I might have to find an excuse to make that trip and spend the night. Problem is the portions are so large I wont have room to sample them all. LOL Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

Yeah DH tells the yearlings momma purposely starves them. I caught him feeding them EACH 1 full coffe can of Healthy Edge, 1 can of oats, and 1 of alfalfa... REALLY... on top of their growth formula. I routinely have to yank his chain over the draft's diet. I only have one horse that NEEDS to be fed. With the grass we have right now all they need is just enough to keep them in the routine and coming up is sufficient. Unfortunately since I tried a cheek to cheek tango with one of the mares and ended up with a concussion, broken cheekbone, nerve damage (can't feel one side of my face) and dislocated my jaw I don't get up early to bypass him even attempting to come out with me and argue.

I realty miss La Taqueria in College Station and that little Mexican restaurant in, I'm finding I'm having a lot of these moments... I think it was Waxahachie. I don't hear my brothers talk about it any more. It used to be downtown.
*
*

Waxahatchie


----------



## nuisance

DBA, Stanley of Stanley's Beanie Burger, passed away a few yrs ago. He was so big, he sat on a stool to do what he could around the place. Which wasn't much. But, the place is still open. I couldn't tell you the last time I had a beanie burger. Love them, but getting heartburn just thinking about it! lol

Prines is still just as good. And, P2... well, all I can say is RED DRAW! lol


----------



## fkcb1988

Yall really have my stomach growling!! I really want some brisket tacos now. 

TG- We were looking at moving down south and I was set on finding a place in Montgomery.My husband didnt get on with TDCJ in Huntsville so that stopped our plans on moving. I didnt know you lived there. I think the area is really pretty.

Sometimes men are so alike its too funny. I think Freddy would do the same thing with the feeding if left alone. He has already tried upping the amount of feed Big Boy gets. He will never have soul responsibility feeding. Im making that call already after only 3 weeks. lol


----------



## mammakatja

My husband is actually really good about following my directions. I had to leave him alone with kids and animals a couple of weeks ago while I visited a friend in VA and he did excellent. Of course he had our 9 year daughter watching his every move. She's my shadow when it comes to the horses and knows exactly who gets what. Hubby has walked a couple of my horses with me during a colic spell though so he understands how quickly they can go south. He's a good horsey hubby even though they are completely my department.


----------



## clippityclop

about the only thing I like better than mexican food is a medium rare steak. Filet mignons, porterhouse Tbones, thick cut sirloin or ribeye are my top favs. Of course I like a thick cut of at least 1.5 or more so it can be cooked right.


----------



## nuisance

Chile Rellenos are my favorite. Everything else is 2nd favorite! lol

I could eat mexican 3x a day, every day!


----------



## mammakatja

STOOOOOOPPPPPPPP! Y'all are killing me here. I still haven't eaten since the breakfast burrito thing. I'm off to make me a sandwich. Hmph. Bla.


----------



## Kayella

I am STUFFED after the Mexican restaurant. They have the beeest green sauce. So spicy!  (Sorry, Mamma :wink: )


----------



## BKLD

Y'all are making me so hungry! And I just ate too.


----------



## clippityclop

If everyone else is talking and I'm just listening, I can put down four baskets of chips by myself before even realizing it. Anyone else a member of that club? haha!


----------



## smrobs

CC you are not alone there. I can out-eat most of the men I know. When I was still working at the prison, I had a lieutenant that started teasing me about how much I ate. I sat down one night and put away 2 footlong subway sandwiches, a liter of dr pepper, and a medium sized bag of chips without even slowing down. He was about 6'2 and weighed about 230. He laughed and said "One day, you're going to go to bed looking like you and wake up looking like _me_".


----------



## outnabout

Ok just caught up with about 5 minutes of mouth watering posts about Mexican food and haven't eaten since lunch... maybe I'll stop by Taqueria Coyote and pick up a couple of tortas!


----------



## Cynical25

Seriously, we are STILL talking food? HAHAHA!

Cash was so sweet last night - left his pasture mates & the brand new round bale to come rest his head on my chest when he saw me. When I unhaltered him to go home, he followed me along the fence line as far as he could. He'd never done that before, and the mushy girly part of me totally melted, lol. In other news, he is as wide as he is tall and I need to chat with Barn Owner.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Back at'cha, KC! Bring on the weekend!


----------



## BKLD

Happy Friday. I hope everyone's having a better Friday than I am. I guess I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, because I'm very irritable for seemingly no reason and very stressed about possibly going back to school and being unemployed for yet another day. 

In other news, I'm going in for another riding lesson on Sunday. We really can't afford it, but I'm in pretty dire need of some horse therapy.


----------



## nuisance

Going riding with my friends tomorrow, at Lake Waurika (oklahoma). Nice 13 mile trail, a lot of it in the shade of trees. Have seen deer, pigs and all other little wild life. Tomorrow is the Hotter 'N Hell Hundred, here in Wichita Falls, so I'm getting out of town, hopefully I can leave my house before all the riders pass my driveway! I think I'll be ok, leaving at 7:30, race starts at 7, but the racers leave at 6, we're probably mid to 3/4 way thru the ride. (Bikes, for those who don't know). You won't catch me in WF once I leave work until Monday! Too damned crowded!.... I lied, have to go home get the dog take to vet, he has a limp that's getting worse, then I'm going home and not comeing back! lol

Have a good day, and weekend!


----------



## Kayella

Henny was a very good boy for his trim yesterday. He stood nicely and after trimming his foot, I'd set it down to grab the Durasole. He'd leave it cocked for me to pick up again cause he knew I wasn't done yet hehe. Very good boy! He started being a little naughty on his last foot but I knew it was because he had to pee. Like always, the second he hit grass, he became a waterfall. :lol: he just cracks me up. 

I think I have turned Mr. Roo into a trick rooster LOL. He'll jump for treats and dive and climb into my lap for them. He is the goofiest little chicken and my brother has taken a liking to him as well. Yay chickens!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

He's just practicing his human assault techniques... lol


----------



## clippityclop

had a friend come out today and remark on all the wonderful red/yellow/green foliage in my trees - I must be so lucky to have trees that change so beautifully in the fall. I said no, that's just the poison ivy. :lol:

On another note, I had flautas today with sour cream, guac and charro beans. A whole basket of chips, and I asked the waitress to bring me my own bowl of hot sauce b/c I wasn't planning on sharing.


----------



## texasgal

Three more hours of working for the non-cartoon version of Homer Simpson....


----------



## Kayella

Nah, he's a sweetie when he's not running away from you! For now. :lol: All the hens are keeping him in check. The only chicken below him on the pouring order right now is Willow, and he treats her nicely. Let's hope it stays that way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Last Thanksgiving I was informed at work (in a hospital) that I could no longer wear my Santa hat between Thanksgiving and Christmas like I had for 13 years. We didn't want to "offend" anyone.. (for goodness sake, I wasn't wearing baby Jesus on my head .. last time I checked, Santa was secular) ..

Anyway, I complied, begrudgingly and announced that I would no longer be supporting the various fundraisers that they have here at Christmas time. If I can't wear my Christmas spirit, then you can't have any of mine...

Fast forward to today.. It's my last day of employment with the hospital ...

Three guesses what is on my head today..

That's right.


----------



## kctop72

**** tg! You are too funny. I guess it does feel like Christmas time to you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Everybody fell out laughing this morning.. It's my last statement..


----------



## Kayella

You show them, TG! That is hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Haha, I love Christmas. Rock it, TG!

Went to Cafe Greek for the lunch buffet. I'm seriously contemplating a nap under my cubicle. If I don't fall asleep on my keyboard first, of course.


----------



## pixelsandponies

LOL. Texasgal, that's awesome! 

Cynical, I'm feeling the sammmeeee way right now. It's quiet at work today, the light above my cubicle is out, I'm full of food, and I'm fighting to keep my eyes open while attempting to edit some photos. Is Cafe Greek good? I pass by there on my way to and from work.


----------



## Cynical25

Lindsay, I've eaten at Cafe Greek twice this month, lol. I work a mile away so it's convenient, plus $9.95 for lunch is reasonable for this area. I really like their gyro meat, tomato soup, and could eat my own weight in the rice pudding.


----------



## pixelsandponies

Good to know! Greek food is great. 

Here are some random pony pictures from last weekend, just because pictures are fun.  Oh, how I wish I was at the barn right now.

Dealing with the heat:
View attachment 264161


Barn cat surprised Bonnie and I both by jumping up on Bonnie's back. 
View attachment 264169


View attachment 264177


----------



## Cynical25

Pretty pony & pretty kitty!


----------



## BKLD

I love those pics!

Man, I just can't catch a break today. Just found out that I've been denied for yet another job. Great.


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry, BK. Try not to get discouraged!


----------



## pixelsandponies

Sorry to hear that BK. Job hunting sucks. I'm in the process of looking for a new job... applying and interviewing and waiting and waiting and waiting to hear back after interviews. I hate it. It's hard to not get discouraged. 

You'll find something though! Just gotta keep on keeping on.


----------



## BKLD

Thanks guys. Yeah, it sucks. I've been looking for over a year, but I've found nothing. Well, nothing left to do but look around elsewhere. You're right of course, I just have to keep plugging away.


----------



## clippityclop

About taking naps on the job -

I know several folk who work in the oil and gas industry. Their jobs can be a bit high risk at times - driving for too many hours straight, or dealing with dangerous situations that can be very stressful. One person we do business with alot doesn't like for us to call him/he won't call us b/w the hours of 12pm to 2pm because he will be taking his self appointed 'safety nap' somewhere in a parking lot under a shady tree. :lol:


----------



## fkcb1988

Job hunting sucks!! My husband has been there twice in the last 3 years. In 2010 be became unemployed and that last dang near lasted a year, without my parents we wouldn't have made it. Then again in February of this year. It's soooo stressful loosing the job then even more stressful finding the next good job. I wish I had words of wisdom for you. It really sucks. 

If you don't mind me asking what career field are you in?


----------



## BKLD

Well, fk, I'm actually looking for my first job, and at this point I'm looking for whatever I can get. I want to work at a vet clinic, a kennel, or a barn, since I want to go into veterinary, but I'm not going to be picky at this point. I also don't have a car during the week, so I'm stuck with whatever I can walk to or whatever is on the bus/train line.


----------



## fkcb1988

Well good luck with your search! Something will give


----------



## fkcb1988

This is soooo dumb but I had to share..... I'M A WEANLING NOW!! Lol I just got done commenting on a thread and I noticed I moved up from a foal to a weanling! Yay! I dont know why that made me so excited haha


----------



## kctop72

Goid Saturday morning friends! We (church band) are headed to lindale to play at a Lone Star Cowboy Church grand opening. So excited yet very tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Great playday pics on FB kc ... I always enjoy them.


----------



## kctop72

I haven't seen all of them, just the ones I got tagged in. I look at those and go eewwwhhhhh...... Haven't gotten a chance to see all 80 something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. yeah, it doesn't always catch us in the best light (DH and I were laughing at Mr KC's pics) .. but the feel of the playday is so different than the uber competitive barrel races and stuff they do at ours...


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Holy crappoli!! I missed so much! I have been so beyond busy and haven't been on  I tried the other day and just as I was pulling up the page my boss calls and needs something. -sigh- at least I have a job, and one I can do from home, so I won't complain.

DB, you are in my thoughts and prayers. You're too feisty for something like that to even affect you  

TG - woohoo!!! Ready to work in your PJ's?? Good luck with the training.

Cyn, I love the pups they are too cute

KC, I hope your friend gets better soon. I hate to hear of such an injury.

The girls start school Monday. They are excited to make some friends finally. I'm kind of sad knowing everyone will be gone every day now and I'll be by myself....but at the same time WOOT!!! LOL.

The horses are doing great, we found a hay source with excellent round bales. Pan is doing great with weaning, but the other day he got in with Dalilah for a few minutes and tried to nurse of course. Too bad that well was dry! It's been almost a month, how long do I need to keep them separated? Although it's working out great having him and the yearlings on one side and the 2 mares and gelding on the other...especially for feeding. I'm anxious to mix the herd back together because I'm worried he may miss out on important learning not being with the "adults" lol.

I hope you all have a good weekend! Hopefully it's not another blue moon before I am able to get back on!


----------



## lilbit

Ellis County here. We have 35 acres, a 13yr QH gelding, a newly acquired unbroken 6yr old solid paint mare, 6 chickens, 5 dogs, 4 cats, 3 children (3,5,7) at home and 5 grown children (starting over with the 3 young uns).


----------



## mammakatja

Lilbit, you had me acres, horses, chickens, dogs and children!!!  Welcome!!!!! Mom of 6 here (all at home still), 45 acres, 4 horses, 4 dogs, 1 cat, 40 chickens and a cockatiel! Still pretty new too but great bunch here. They suck you right in.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome lilbit, we are glad you are here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Welcome lilbit ... pics are dang near mandatory!


----------



## smrobs

Howdy and welcome, Lilbit!


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal said:


> Welcome lilbit ... pics are dang near mandatory!


Male members are exempt from this requirement. I think. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

^^ We made it happen, though, didn't we?


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal said:


> ^^ We made it happen, though, didn't we?


y.es you and another good friend with the handle kctop did indeed work wonders and now the entire forum can see some of my horses.
kctop the two mares are now back from the breeders.
Since Thee Desparado died recently his two daughters that I own are getting more attention from me.
Both are confirmed in foal to a double Ansata Ibn Halima grandson. The foals should be here next June. That makes 5 foals next year. foal watch anyone?
Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

More chicken coop work today. Finishing touches (doors) on the bachelor section. Friend came and got two chickens from me on Friday so my chicken math is going the opposite direction! Well, just that once anyway. The weather is nice right now - anyone getting some saddle time in?


----------



## Kiara

DB, sorry to hear, but am glad you have such a strong and positive attitude. You'll get through this and always have us for any extra support.

KC, hope Thea is doing better. That sounds really painful.

Healing vibes to both!!!

No foal yet. It's at least 14 months now. I think I'll call the vet out again...


----------



## pixelsandponies

Good day at the barn yesterday; the heat wasn't too bad with the breeze and scattered clouds. Hope y'all are all enjoying the weekend! 

View attachment 265769


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a spectacular Sunday! 

Dba, glad you got your mares home. sorry we haven't been able to get schedules together, its been a littl chaotic! 

Love the pics lm! 

Cc, no saddle time for me since last Sunday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

No scattered clouds around our place yesterday. This was my poor Moon after about 10-15 min of playing around with the barrels and cones. I didn't push her at all but she does get pretty worked up just from NOT letting her go. :lol: It was maybe 10am or so? I rode my English boy around 8pm last night and he faired much better. Basically you have to wait till dark to ride comfortably at the moment. :? Moon did get a well deserved cold shower. Man, I'm looking forward to some fall temps. I'm not into freezing but I don't mind throwing on a hoody on a mild fall morning.


----------



## clippityclop

So hubby, 'BLESS HIS HEART' was a bit aloof the other day. I can't criticize him for helping me out, but I still have to laugh at him. He grabbed a huge chunk of hay in the grapple on our skidsteer and went and put it in the goats' feeder in their pen. He did NOT seem to notice that the gate was open, the water was off and troughs upside down and the goats were locked in the OTHER pen a few feet over. I asked him what kind of imaginary critter he was feeding in there? LOL! 

So we took the grapple off, put the pallet forks on and went in there and scooped up the feeder full of hay and went and took it to gate at the goat pen. Horses needed a round bale too, so we spiked a bale on our other skid steer and parked it behind the first one (have to go thru the goats to get to the horses).

Engines running, hay ready to go out, and the sky fell HARD.

Soak and wet - goats running around then horses running around, we put the hay where it needed to go. As soon as we parked our tonka toys (hubby's favorite word for those things) in their spots, the rain quit and sun came out like nothing happened. Go figure!


----------



## outnabout

CC I rode my mare in the arena early this morning. There was a nice wind blowing. She is still not at 100% on that right rear leg, we've been working on it about a week now. Put her in the round pen after riding and forced her to lope clockwise. She didn't want to and bucked out at first but once she got going she looked a lot smoother than last weekend. There's a trail ride I really want to do in a couple weeks. Also worked with Eli and he did great. 

Funny the place where I board now is owned by a family with four kids and one on the way  Usually Sunday mornings are quiet but not today. Two of the kids got new skates and had to come out to the barn to show me. They turned on the radio and were having a contest to see who could wipe out the craziest trying to skate on the dirt floor. Then we all starting singing the whistle song that came on the radio ... fun times.

Been running errands all afternoon and now I'm fighting a nap because I really need to sleep all night... tomorrow's an exciting day!


----------



## texasgal

Round bale out with the horses. One less thing to worry about next week. My stress level has been climbing and DH picks this evening to pick a big ol' fight about my daughter. IT.GOT.UGLY... and personal.

If my swollen red face looks anything like this tomorrow, I'll make quite an impression on my first day of orientation. Worse yet, I really don't give a crap. 

Nice way to start, huh? I'm terrified that before I get home in the evenings that they are going to get into it. I don't need this ... not this week.


----------



## Kiara

TG, when it rains, it pours. The good news is that means once you make it through you should have peace for a while. Hopefully they can get their act together for you. Otherwise you can always use some horse training tactics to get them in line


----------



## outnabout

TG prayers going up for you and your family. Stress can really make a mess out of things, right?
<hugs>


----------



## kctop72

*Hugs* tg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Awwww TG I'm sorry to know you had a rough day evening. I hope y'all can work things out.


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal sounds like you need a hug.
Those two need to work out their problems and without involving you.
Sit both of them down and tell them what YOU need and expect from them.
Use the word I, when discussing the problem that takes the anger out of the situation .
I need the two of you to resolve this 
I am tired of being dragged into this I am stressed out because of the new job
get the picture, or do I need to drive down and facilitate a family session. ON the House of course.
The two of them are probably competing for your attention and subliminally know this is the best way to get it. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Monday and first day of school everyone! I'm so tired I could sleep for a week. ..... 
Too bad that's nit gonna happen. It will probably be busy again this week and hopefully calm down next week.

Tg, I know how you feel, dh and I got into it several times over our oldest and it was never pretty. I'm afraid there's more to come too, especially since she's in Colorado.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I'm sorry TG *hugs*.

Happy Monday y'all! I finally got a chance to ride again last night, and it was a lot of fun. Right afterwards, I had a dog walking job. I'm probably going to be a bit sore later, I'm such a wimp :lol:.


----------



## clippityclop

School week begins! I get two half days to myself this week...not much, but I'll take it!

Now I can FINALLY plan a trip out to that new place I found north of here that is set up for trail riding.....and actually GO. I feel like I've been a prisoner waiting for that perfect moment to make my escape...


----------



## kctop72

Oh I so know that feeling cc. I havent riden in over a week and I feel like I'm going crazy! 

On a good note, we got new barn kitty's! My sister works with garland animal control and got us some kitty's that are unadoptable because they aren't really people friendly and should make great barn cats. They are so cute and playing in their kennel right now but sis says they are meaner than he11.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Hope today is a good start to a good week for all. Extra thoughts to TG as you start the new job! Good luck with the 1st day of school, Outnabout & Palogal & everyone's kiddos! Howdy, lilbit, sorry I'm late to the welcoming party.

Exhausted from my weekend, but it was good. I should have batted a few less rounds in the batting cage - my right arm is so achy I can barely raise my coffee cup. Not cool on a Monday morning


----------



## nuisance

((((((DEB)))) big hugs. Good luck with first day at new job, and home front! 

Had a nice ride at Lake Waurika Saturday. 13 of us. Ended up getting almost too hot. Thank goodness I took enough water in my saddle bags, half froze, half refrigerated, so by the time the cold ones were gone, the frozen ones were defrosted enough to drink cold.


----------



## QtrBel

Hugs TG. I agree with DB they sound like they are competing for attention. I works really well in this house. I don't miss new kitties but I do love them. We finally convinced my child's to sleep at the foot of the bed. Hope this means we can start turning out the light... Second week of school for us and the chill on the breeze this am was welcome. We are supposed to have a week with NO rain!!!!!! Hope this turns out to be true. One of my drafts is having separation between the frog/sole and heel. Messy, nasty and painful. Treating it as suggested isn't doing much. Welcome Lilbit! ETA Hello and a GOOD Monday morning to all.


----------



## nuisance

My friend and I had a scare Saturday on the way back from our ride. I was going down the highway, 70mph, my truck, 4 horse trailer, 2 horses. And some *******, coming towards me, decides he is going to turn, and doesn't realize there isn't enough room between us, so instead of gunning it on across, they stop dead across my lane! This is an old '63 model horse trailer, IRON, HEAVY, I don't stop fast, I slam on the breaks, and luckily else is coming at me in other lane, so I swerve over, I hear/feel the horses scrambling to stay on their feet (they didn't go down), the trailer starts fish tailing, I miss the guys bumper my meer inches!!! My heart is in my stomach, my stomach is in my throat, feel like I've been splashed with cold water! Trailer finally straightens up, Horses are up on their feet, they're ok. I don't stop, because my friend want to whip some ***! I didn't want to go to jail! It would have hurt us bad if I had broadsided them, probably killed the horses.... I haven't told her yet, but I realized after I dropped her off..... The air bag on passenger side is turned off, because usually the only passenger is grandkids! it would have killed her! Air bag is now on! God was looking after us that day!


----------



## nuisance

Here's Kit, 3 mos old, for those who haven't seen her on FB. She's my chunky girl!


----------



## Cynical25

So glad everyone was okay, Nu! How scary  Kit's looking good!


----------



## fkcb1988

nuisance said:


> My friend and I had a scare Saturday on the way back from our ride. I was going down the highway, 70mph, my truck, 4 horse trailer, 2 horses. And some *******, coming towards me, decides he is going to turn, and doesn't realize there isn't enough room between us, so instead of gunning it on across, they stop dead across my lane! This is an old '63 model horse trailer, IRON, HEAVY, I don't stop fast, I slam on the breaks, and luckily else is coming at me in other lane, so I swerve over, I hear/feel the horses scrambling to stay on their feet (they didn't go down), the trailer starts fish tailing, I miss the guys bumper my meer inches!!! My heart is in my stomach, my stomach is in my throat, feel like I've been splashed with cold water! Trailer finally straightens up, Horses are up on their feet, they're ok. I don't stop, because my friend want to whip some ***! I didn't want to go to jail! It would have hurt us bad if I had broadsided them, probably killed the horses.... I haven't told her yet, but I realized after I dropped her off..... The air bag on passenger side is turned off, because usually the only passenger is grandkids! it would have killed her! Air bag is now on! God was looking after us that day!



Wow! Thank God you were able to miss him. The thought of jail has stopped me a few times from coming unleashed on dumb drivers too. Hope it scarred the s**t out of him though. Glad y'all are ok


----------



## smrobs

Wow, Nu, that is scary. I wish stupid people wouldn't drive, they make the world more dangerous for all of us.

TG, :hug:.


I had a productive day. Had a couple of horses who needed sheaths cleaned. I SURVIVED!!! LOL

The old guy, Nester, is a trip about it. He's one of those that stretches out and picks a leg up like "Oooohhh, yyeeeaaaaahhhhhh".

The other was Pokey, who'd never had it done, and I was a little scared to even try him:shock:. For those who don't know, Pokey is a very sensitive and reactive horse that has never been gentle...and likely never will be gentle. Do something that scares him or makes him uncomfortable and he'll break things and tear down barns trying to get away. He's not malicious about anything he does, he's just not people friendly at all.

Well, he only acted like he wanted to kick a couple of times (squirm, pick up a leg, and give me the stink eye), but I talked him through it. He would not drop, which I expected, so I just had to do the best I could. I bet he's glad I did though, got a bean almost the size of a quarter out of there. I suspect it was bothering him because he visibly relaxed right after that.


Whew!! :lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Crap NU! That was scary! Ya'll think I'm joking when I say I hate college towns - especially when school starts .... we just got invaded by 14000 18 yr old drivers. You should see the wrecks at every intersection especially around campus. I counted 6 on Saturday just driving from south of town to the north side.

I want a bumper sticker to put on my horse trailer that says something like:

GO AHEAD and tailgate. I wanted a bigger, fancier trailer anyway!


----------



## fkcb1988

Yummy!! LOL. 

Im not looking forward to doing that. My mom always took care of that part of the horse keeping. My horse smelt so strong that it lingered on her hands after washing them. I have to keep an eye on Big Boys cause he once swelled up like an eggplant. Blah!!

Smrobs you can come do Big Boys if you'd like! I wont mind


----------



## texasgal

This thread is a peaceful haven after a few rough days.

1 1/2 hour drive this morning ... 2 hours home. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Kayella

TG, I hope everything works out with DH and DD. 

Nu, I would have killed someone. Crazy drivers!

SM, Henny is one of those "Ohhh yeeeaaahhh" kind of horses about getting his sheath cleaned :lol: He is absolutely hilarious. If I have him tied up by his stall, he'll bite the wall! But I actually just cleaned him out a bit a couple days ago loose in the paddock. I got a couple weird stares from two of the boarders, both of which own geldings so should know what I'm doing but whatevsss.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes Nu how scary! Glad you are a quick thinker and made it safely. Also, I'm jealous of all your riding lol!

TG, how was your first day?! Sorry for the added family drama stress. It will all blow over though 

Kiara, any word back from the vet? 14 mos is an awful long time! Yikes she's gotta be miserable!


The girls had a great first day of school. Big changes for Leah being in 5th now, she changes classes! It felt weird to be home all by myself, and I realized this is the first time I have been alone in my house! That's just crazy.

Oh, and you know you're a horse person when you go out to have a quick visit with the horses....and completely burn dinner because you forgot it was even cooking. Yep, that was me tonight. Gave lovies and cookies, came inside to grab my phone (for pictures of course) and as soon as I opened the door the burning smell hit me. Dang it!


----------



## HorseMom1025

EMS, Kitten is a 5th grader this year too. . She loves having 3 teachers and all her friends in her class. (6 of my 9 scouts are in the same class.)

Tonight, Kitten and Acey walked the cones bareback and bridle less (just a halter and lead) for the first time. I'm seriously considering purchasing a true bit less bridle because they did so well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Hey everyone... Nu how scary, you've got a good head on your shoulders, thank goodness nobody got hurt! Love the new avatar of Kit. 
Had a smooth beginning of the new school year today and am looking forward to the rest of the week. Didn't do much with the horses this evening, just messed with them in their pasture. Eli has become very demanding of my attention. We did some "liberty" work tonight LOL. If he's gonna stick to me like glue might as well do some ground work, right?


----------



## kctop72

It's Tuesday! Hope everyone has a wonderful day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Tuesday!

My new saddle has me feeling like a complete newbie, lol. I've finally figured out that I have two full length latigos because it's a bulkless/balanced ride rigging system. Something I've never heard of. I like the lack of bulk under the leg and the security of the "W" wrapped latigos in this 3 way rigging-esqu setup, but the fact that I'm wrapping through holes in the leather skirt rather than metal D rings feels wrong and a little scary  And having to do so on both sides is kind of a PITA, but I did purposely seek out a close contact saddle so I'm going to have to learn to do something new.


----------



## dbarabians

I am not going to ever clean sheaths myself. I have the vet do it once a year and it is one of the reasons I prefer mares. I have never attempted to do it and getting Eddie or Flame to relax long enough to do it is impossible.
So the vet gives them a shot.
Get it done at the same time we do the annual shots and coggins. Makes for an expensive vet visit. Now with Sam and Cassiuss it is going to get more expensive. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I can do it on 3 of mine - they don't mind me looking for beans, either. But I've yet to try it on #4 Arab myself - I'm not so sure he wouldn't smack me with his hind. The dentist does him while he's sedated. Easier.


----------



## kctop72

My gelding does not like it at all. Hr kicked my friend while sedated, I think he would need to be knocked out in order to do it......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Pokey was the only one of mine I was really worried about. The rest of them are just sort of accepting of whatever I do to them (and some of them enjoy it way too much, glad I have a barn where I can do it inside away from prying eyes going by on the roads that border my place LOL).


----------



## Cynical25

I should be working but I'm Googling pictures of horse teeth. Cash's top two incisor caps just came off - I couldn't help singing "All I want for Christmas is my two front teef." when I was examining him last night.


----------



## Kayella

Lol my boys are polar opposites about sheath cleaning. Henny I could clean him out loose in his paddock and he'll sit there stretched out either trying to mutually "groom" me or Bubba. :lol: Bubba, if you go within 1 foot of his business, he says "No way, Jose!" in a very direct manner. But I think we'll be getting his teeth done soon so maybe we can get him cleaned then.


----------



## nuisance

This weekend, I was out standing under the loafing shed, watching DH spray the pasture to get rid of all the silver nightshades. Kit was wanting attention, I had a glass of iced tea, she was smelling of it, gave her an ice cube, she loved it. I couldn't drink the rest of the tea because she wanted it. guess I'm going to have to watch out what about treats and stuff so she doesn't get mouthy! She's already pushy enough wanting scratches!


----------



## Cynical25

Looks like Kit is a real Texan - loves her sweet tea


----------



## lilbit

Thanks...We had our first hoof trimming today and the farrier said I have done a real good job so far with her. She was only a little antsy. I have had her about 1 month and have worked everyday with picking up her feet as she had never had them handled. She did nip me once though on the behind...


----------



## kctop72

Finally got to ride tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop you need to come see your boy Magic. He is looking more like a QH colt than an arabian. He has plenty of muscles. LOL I might just market him as a reiner or working cow horse. 
Star passed on his build to all three of this years foals. They Got Booty. If you know what I mean.
None will ever be Main Ring Halter horses but that is not what I breed for.
Id rather have a functional horse than a pretty one.
So far it looks like Star is going to be Numero Uno for a while. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yes I do need to aee him. I bet he is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

KC take a couple more pics when you go and post them for us to see!

Well I didn't get to do too much on my first half day without kids. I went for a jog, but was home by 8:30 am. Then suddenly it was after lunch and time to go get the youngest. I remember when I dropped her off I was thinking - if only I had the horse trailer hooked up with me, I could just head on down to the piney woods and ride......

there's this person I know named TG who lives that way who might (once she gets in the groove of her new pace/job) want to come meet up with me and my Tuesday group of ladies who ride who would LOVE to have her join us and then catch some Mexican food after!!


----------



## Cynical25

I love the newness of the school year start, when my son is still happily walking out the door in the morning.

Happy Wednesday, Texans!


----------



## kctop72

I would love to see them and take some more pics for y'all just gotta get the schedules unconflicted so I can get some "Magic" time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers




----------



## dbarabians

kctop you may come see your colt any time. he is going to be stunning. 
Jail break here this morning. Sam was let out of his pen by the teenagers visiting . He , I and Sam got a very good workout . Too much excitement this early in the morning .
Sam got out . Sam attacked Star through the fence, I removed Star and tied him outside the pasture. 
Sam herded the mares and kept them as far from me as possible. However Dancer, lonestars mother was not in the mood for romance or exercise. So after catching her and another mare to pen them up Sam pranced into Stars enclosure to do battle and we shut the gate.
Meanwhile idiot teenagers decided Star was in danger of hurting himself so they untied him then promptly lost control.
So Star was running the length of the pasture and challenging Sam while I was busy catching mares. Needless to say the teens visit is going to be cut short. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

What a morning, DB! Hope the rest of the day is much calmer! Glad nobody was injured.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Yikes DB! That's enough action for an entire week! Glad it all ended ok and nobody got hurt. The good news is that one day those teenagers brains will grow into their heads and they will stop doing such stupid things LOL


----------



## kctop72

Wow dba that was an eventful morning to say the least. Teenagers, we hope their brains will grow into their big know it all heads! You gonna be around this week/weekend dba?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Yes I will be around. A mutual friend is coming over tonight to discuss a certain matter. I will be around this weekend and in Ft Worth Sat. for the arabian horse show during the Riechart Celebration.. 
Just let me know when your coming. Sunday is my BDay so I have nothing planned I intend to avoid all family members like the plaque and not answer my phone. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I have never been to an Arabian show, is it fun?

Happy early birthday!


----------



## nuisance

I think we need to plan a cyber-party for DBA!!! 

I'll bring the margaritas, chips, salsa.


----------



## kctop72

Glad to hear that about our mutual friend dba, hope it goes well We have a friend coming in from out of town with her kids at some point this weekend. Supposed to take them to the barn to ride on Saturday but not sure what time and it's supposed to be 105! I see an early start hopefully. What time you leaving for ft worth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

I'm all for cyber parties. I can come up with dessert Hope you have a Happy Birthday DB and the rest of your day is uneventful. Must be something in the weather. Mine decided they didn't know their assigned spots for breakfast and went nuts at feeding. Looking forward to pics. My dear dyslexic child had his mind and seat blown working on diagonals at lessons. He does so well when he doesn't think about it but when forced to he can't help but mess up as he and spatial relationships are a no go.

Happy Wednesday everyone!!!!!


----------



## lilbit

Will the heat and humidity ever end???? Thank goodness for cool mornings...kids on the bus by 6:30am makes for a great time to work Lilbit and standing in the shade while she and our gelding weed eat the garden afterwards..(not really weeds but nice Bermuda grass that needs to be gone)


----------



## QtrBel

A weed is ANY plant growing in an inappropriate location....... My husband thinks the rose bush next to the step is a really big weed and consciously leads the horses to it so it can be "pruned" in the hopes it will eventually be"weeded". I like to think of that thorny devil as discouragement for unwanted guests.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I need some input guys. So, a friend is going to buy the yearling we are selling. They are great people and I know she will have an awesome home, plus we will still get to see her all the time. They have owned horses before, but I would not call them "experienced" and I have already discussed the need for training when the time comes and all that jazz. Got that covered. BUT, the main thing I'm concerned about is that they have no other horses, so she will be by herself. She is very buddy sour in the pasture right now and couldn't care less about us or being handled or messed with. She is halter broke and will lead, bathe, tie, let you pick up her feet, etc... but you gotta catch her first!! She is not a playful filly and has a very laid back demeanor. She already knows the boundaries with the other horses and willingly submits to the boss gelding. (they used to be in the same paddock in TN and he was like an adoptive parent to her lol, but he will sure whop her one at feeding time!) 

My feelings hurt for her to imagine her alone in a strange new place and not having the comfort of another horse. The people buying her do have goats, so it's not like she would be isolated and have no other life forms around at least. The biggest concern is proper development and not being in a herd. Being 15 months has she had enough herd time to learn how to have respect, boundaries, etc? I don't want to set them up to have a problem horse later on, but more importantly I don't want to ruin her before she even has a chance!

To give more detail and clarify - Right now she is in a pasture with a long yearling, and Pan _because_ of weaning Pan. The other 3 grown horses are in the adjacent paddock separated only by wire fencing. Prior to this all of my horses were together here, and before that she has always been with a herd since she was born.


----------



## QtrBel

We each have our limitations to what we can provide. Often the ideal is illusive. At 15 months she knows her place. If they have goats she won't be lonely. Ideal no but she will develop into a the horse becomes based on her genes and their support. If they are relaxed and permissive towards her behavior she may well become demon spawn but if they are diligent and kind in their handling she will become the best horse she can be learning her place in their "herd". If you have all other bases covered and they are willing to follow your directive and handle her with respect as well as expecting/demanding respect in return then all will be well.


----------



## clippityclop

EMS, proud of you for being concerned with her AFTER the sale. Kudos to you for wanting to make sure she can have the very best experience possible with what the new owners can provide. It will be different and will be new, but they would have to mess up badly in order for things to go south - sounds like they have good intentions. For what it's worth, I've always had better results with training young horses (even long yearlings) when they first arrive here. They don't know anyone, they don't know the rules, and show them even the teeniest amount of kindness and they are in your pocket from then on. So there is a possibility she could respond really well and it might even work out for the better. Stay optimistic! :wink:


----------



## clippityclop

So what are we eating for our Cyber Party? Are we having a main dish? Screw that - lets have lots of appetizers and junk food and pig out. There are no calories in pretend food! Altho I SWEAR the waistline on my jeans gets tighter every time I smell chocolate....

PARTY ON SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

EMSTnnWalker you just got to let go once your sell her. She is a horse and does nnot have the same emotions we humans do. Yes they should live in a herd enviroment but tell the new owners to get a donkey and she will be ok.
Might cure her buddy sour problem and she will probably become more attached to her new owners without any horses around.
If this is the one you rescued you have done more than most folks and hay prices are going up soon. Cutting your herd makes sense. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Here's my office today. Cutting pastures. Just me, the tractor, the sun flowers, the occasional dust devil, and a buuuuuuuunch of grass hoppers. No time to catch up yet. Gotta get back out there. Happy Wednesday Texans!!


----------



## nuisance

That will be my office friday afternoon and saturday! the purple nightshades are shriveling up  so gonna mow 'em down friday, so the grass can grow up between them...... if we get any more rain! lol ***knock on wood*** we have a fair amount of grass, told DH to set the mower high, so we can keep it, just get the weeds down!


----------



## mammakatja

nuisance said:


> That will be my office friday afternoon and saturday! the purple nightshades are shriveling up  so gonna mow 'em down friday, so the grass can grow up between them...... if we get any more rain! lol ***knock on wood*** we have a fair amount of grass, told DH to set the mower high, so we can keep it, just get the weeds down!


Amen on the rain!!! One day I guess....yea we try to do the same thing. Our 7' mower was down for about 6 weeks while we waited on parts so the sun flowers took over. I usually don't like the weeds getting that tall. That and the cockel burrs. I hate those things!!!!! The field in the pic is our winter rye field so I'm just knocking it down completely getting ready for the fall. My other field that I rotate to is bahia and we do like y'all and cut high to keep the weeds down but try to save the bahia. Of course without the rain, there's not much saving going on right now. :-(


----------



## HorseMom1025

Did y'all hear? Teskey's in Weatherford was raided by ICE today. The gates are shut and locked. No word yet on when (or if) they will reopen.

(Heard on 1080 when driving home today).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

We had rain three days this week. But it seems like the grass in their paddock didn't grow at all. :/

Sorry, HM, but what is ICE?


----------



## HorseMom1025

Sorry! Immigration and Customs Enforcement. I finally found an article with more details. 

Weatherford western store raided, shut down by feds | Breaking News | News from Fort Wor...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Thanks for the input and kind words qtr, cc and db. I really appreciate it.
I just want the best for her, she does hold a special place in my heart. As Db mentioned she is the yearling we rescued. We bought her for a measly $100 to get her out of a bad situation. We didn't really intend to sell her, but my daughter is 10 and she is technically her horse. She made the mature decision to sell her and then take lessons to see what sort of discipline she prefers, and then later on find a more suitable horse for her. I am so proud of her for making such a hard decision and, in spite of feelings, doing what is best.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

and crap! I never got to go to Teskey's yet!


----------



## outnabout

mammakatja said:


> Here's my office today. Cutting pastures. Just me, the tractor, the sun flowers, the occasional dust devil, and a buuuuuuuunch of grass hoppers. No time to catch up yet. Gotta get back out there. Happy Wednesday Texans!!
> 
> View attachment 268097


So jealous... Maybe in my next life LOL!


----------



## outnabout

HorseMom1025 said:


> Did y'all hear? Teskey's in Weatherford was raided by ICE today. The gates are shut and locked. No word yet on when (or if) they will reopen.
> 
> (Heard on 1080 when driving home today).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Holy crap! Needed to get out there for a couple of Easy boots for my mare before the fall trail rides 

True though, that the help out there, uh, has communication issues unless you are fluent in Espanol.


----------



## outnabout

EMS everything else considered, I would want to know what their plans are for her.
Inexperienced horse people want ing to buy a yearling? In my humble opinion that makes no sense to me. Is she a TWH?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning fellow Texans! It's 1 day closer to Friday and a 3 day weekend! 

The article I read about teskeys said they would reopen today? ??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

According to the very short article I shared on our site on FB, the manager of the Weatherford's Tesky's said they would reopen today. People will do anything for a buck I guess.


----------



## clippityclop

Has anyone heard of a flip belt? the horse person in me thought this would be PERFECT for trail riding -this probably would work well for going to water parks, too! 
FlipBelt - Best Running Belt 

I'm going to find one on sale and see how it goes. I hate putting my phone in my pocket when I ride, and my little velcro holder that straps to my leg is broken. I will not put it in my saddle bag and it gets too sweaty when I wear it in my bra. LOL!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Teskey's FB says they are open today. The Fed raid had something to do with improper marking of imported goods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit

someone should design a "bag" that goes around the saddle horn or tie to a latigo(??)


----------



## mammakatja

lilbit said:


> someone should design a "bag" that goes around the saddle horn or tie to a latigo(??)


I thought about that too but then I changed my mind because I have taken an unexpected exit a few times off my horses and if I'm laying in the dirt with a broken bone, I'd rather not see my phone disappear off over the horizon and leave me stranded. LOL! That flip belt thing seems like a cool idea. I don't always have a belt on to clip my phone too and the bra thing only works in the movies. :lol: Some of us don't have enough "goods" to hold the phone up against the inside of the bra!


----------



## Kayella

mammakatja said:


> I thought about that too but then I changed my mind because I have taken an unexpected exit a few times off my horses and if I'm laying in the dirt with a broken bone, I'd rather not see my phone disappear off over the horizon and leave me stranded. LOL! That flip belt thing seems like a cool idea. I don't always have a belt on to clip my phone too and the bra thing only works in the movies. :lol: Some of us don't have enough "goods" to hold the phone up against the inside of the bra!


And if you do, your phone gets drenched in sweat! Not fun! :?


----------



## nuisance

I "lost" a MP3 player due to boob sweat! lol When I'm with a group, my phone is in my bag, over my saddle horn. But, if I'm by myself. I put it in my back pocket, always afraid it will slip out, onle of those Flip bags may be a good idea!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, this is one reason why I wear jeans and button up western shirts. My phone goes in my front jeans pocket and my MP3 player is in my shirt pocket.


----------



## nuisance

Hey CC Amazon.com: SPIbelt Adult SPIbelt, Peace Signs Fabric/Black Zipper/Logo Band: Sports & Outdoors

Has Peace signs!  lol


----------



## clippityclop

LOL NU! the fine print said 'Proudly Made in Austin, TX!' hahahaaa - did you do that on purpose? :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

I quit using my pocket while riding when I lost my phone on a trail ride once. I rode with another girl on her 37 acre property. Took about 1 1/2 hours or so. I realize when I get back that my phone slipped out. UGH!!! So we get on her 4 wheeler and start retracing steps as I'm calling myself like a dork to no avail. Phone was gone. So we get back and I start packing up to leave when I almost step on the darn thing. I had lost it right there in her front yard. We had barely gotten started when the darn thing had already slipped out. We probably wasted another hour on that 4 wheeler for nothing. ANYWAY....I don't do pockets anymore and I hate pockets with buttons because I've been known to squeeze between my truck and tight spot and scratch the snot out of it with pocket buttons. So. I have a clip case which works great as long as I remember to grab it because any other time, my phone is in my back pocket.


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> LOL NU! the fine print said 'Proudly Made in Austin, TX!' hahahaaa - did you do that on purpose? :lol:


No I didn't...but if it makes you feel better, Yeah! I did, glad you noticed! lol 

I've lost my cell out of my pocket, I dont' know how many times in our pasture. I go get DH's cell, he rolls his eyes at me. Start calling myself, and redialing until I find it. Thank goodness I always have, but one day... I'll find it under a hoof!


----------



## clippityclop

Well I just happened to have some decent quality stretch fabric in black - THICKER than the lycra they use for the flip belts - not shiny, but who cares. Going to make a copy cat one real quick for fun. I will post a pic when I finished. It shouldn't look any different than the waistband turned down on a pair of yoga type pants....this type of thing will work great with breeches/riding pants, that's for sure. So now I'll just have to try it - It's just a spandex tube sock really-how hard can that be?


----------



## nuisance

If it works out good, I'll send you my waist size!....wait... you may not have that much fabric, even if it does stretch! lol


----------



## mammakatja

Awwwwww Nu you silly woman. Y'all crack me up.

I wish I was creative and came up with simple ideas like the "flip belt" and got away with charging $25 a pop afterwards. Such an Austin thing. They are so into their jogging and marathons and walking their dogs. My SIL lives there and competes in the "Go Ruck" competitions where they race and carry logs and each other. WEIRD I tell ya. I'll stick to my hay bales thank you.  No offense to Austinites. I grew up in the area until I graduated high school and still have parents, in laws, and all 3 siblings living there so I can pick on y'all!


----------



## clippityclop

Well I'm not from Austin - don't root for orange either, but I do like the Tshirts that say 'Keep Austin Weird' when I see them....

Here it is -- wasn't hard at all -- ran up and down the stairs a few times to see if it would drift upward towards my waist or shift or bunch and it didn't ...next step is to try it out next time I get on a horse or run.

Fabric I used probably cost $3, took me 30 minutes and $4 bag of dove chocolate. Not bad. :shock:

















I have my flip phone inside it in the first photo - it didn't bounce at all while I jumped around and wiggled and jiggled. Sorry for the blur - my mirror was a bit dirty and reflecting it all.

I think I just saved myself $25!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

CC That's awesome! Oh, can we trade butt's also? LOL


----------



## clippityclop

HAHA EMS - I didn't even have a butt (or anything on top) until my first kid was born - when I was younger, I was one of those girls who turned sideways and sort of disappeared. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

CC LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.wildhorsecolors.com/multi-color-2.aspx

TIE DYE TACK!!!! or even other bright colors!!!!!!!! Yes, I bought too much!


----------



## clippityclop

I"m loving the peace signs! Totally will go with my peace sign horse blanket!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Happy 3 day weekend Eve! Happy payday (to me, anyway!)

Super busy at work, was so weird to not log in here at.all.yesterday, haha. Hoping to get to the Reichert this weekend, but not sure if/when that'll happen


----------



## kctop72

Happy friday y'all looking forward to seeing my daughter today and celebrating my sons 18th birthday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Happy Friday everyone! I have no plans for this weekend, except for visiting with some of my relatives who are in town this weekend. 

And those are so neat Nu! If I had a horse, I would love tack like that, lol.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wooot for 3 day weekend guys!! Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## texasgal

Hi ..... missed y'all.


----------



## kctop72

We've missed you too tg! How did orientation go?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

hectic, tiring, stressful ..I plan to recover this weekend


----------



## womack29

I would love to be included in this. I live in the Lubbock Texas area but can travel. I am looking for someone to trail ride with in my area.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome womack29! Too bad I'm not in that area. Maybe nu???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Thanks maybe someone in this group is from the West Texas or Panhandle area. I see there are quite a few posts. My name is Brandy. I ride a 9yr old Tennessee Walker Mare that is a Palamino named Sugar. My husband rides dirtbikes so I am a one horse family


----------



## smrobs

Welcome Womack! You're close-ish to me...if you can call about 4 hours close LOL (closer than the rest of these folks, who are all 6-8+). I'm in the very northeast corner of the panhandle.

TG, glad you're back but sorry it was stressful and tiring. It will probably get better when you're not quite so new.

Started working on Taz under saddle today. Would have ridden him except I nearly had a heat stroke and had to quit. Perhaps tomorrow LOL.


----------



## womack29

Thanks for the welcome. I was off today and got to ride in the morning before the heat. I chose not to camp this weekend due to the heat. I ride around Turkey Texas and was there last weekend and it was 101. Will be up early tomorrow riding in the cotton fields


----------



## womack29

smrobs just read the bottom of your post looks like your last name is Robertson that is mine interesting


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, that is interesting! I wonder if we're distantly related...


----------



## Kayella

Oh my god, wouldn't that be hilarious? Not only is this thread bringing together friends, but long lost cousins!?! TG is magic! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal glad your week is over and now you can recover.
Welcome womack I think nuisance is the closest to you I know it takes 4 hours to get to Lubbock from Witchita Falls.
I have a busy weekend here so there will be no rest until Monday. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Welcome womack from Lubbock. We've got a few TWH folks too .. stick around, we're the friendliest thread on the forum!


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Womack, Yes, it's 4 hrs from here to Lubbock. I live in Iowa Park, just west of Wichita Falls. All my riding buddies are in Oklahoma, so I have to drive an hour to get there! Just got permission to ride on a lease across from me, has some nice area, deer trails, to ride on. 

TG, is your new job where your doing the orientation? Are you going to have that drive daily? I don't envy you that! Takes me 15 minutes to get to work!

SSDD here, suppose to be 106° today. going to wienie out on the mowing! lol


----------



## clippityclop

106?????? Holy cow. (insert smiley that smacks head and passes out cold on the floor.. ok, passes out hot b/c it's 106.)


----------



## texasgal

nu ... just oriented last week .. then training back at the same hospital I worked in .... then work from home.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Glad you made it through the orientation TG! 

Welcome, Womack! I ride TWH too! I wish you were closer, I have nobody to ride with either. I would love to burn up some trails 

So, long story short, due to losing a watering trough I was forced to open the divider between the horses pastures day before yesterday. I figured heck, it's been nearly a month since Pan and Dalilah have been separated. They weren't calling for each other and running the fence line, weren't worried about what the other was doing, etc. He turned into such an independent boy and did his own thing. Well, all that's gone to s***. He started nursing again!! I assumed he was just sucking and getting nothing and would stop. I was wrong. Of course she has milk, of course! I'm so annoyed, all that time for nothing and now I have to start all over again! :-x

Also, I've come to the realization that I'm just going to have permanently black disgusting feet. There's no other way around it. This Texas dirt has it out for me and I just can't win this battle. I have succumbed to dry feet and cracked heels.


----------



## smrobs

Ems, that does suck (pardon the pun LOL). I went through that with my oldest, Rafe. I weaned him late at about 10 months. I'd had him separated for several months and figured he was done until one afternoon when he escaped his pasture. First thing he did was go to the pen where his momma was and start trying to nurse her across an electric fence :evil:. Another few months though and that was all done and I could turn them out together without issue.

The one that started really tripping me out is Bessie, my Belgian mare, only ever had Rafe. He was her first and only foal and that's been 4 years ago. When I brought Talyn home and was finally able to turn her out into a herd, she worked up to it and started nursing on Bessie:shock:...and Bessie started making milk! I think she's just a hussy for being a momma LOL. Now that Talyn's turned out with all geldings, I don't have a problem anymore.


As for your feet, about once a week, scrub them with a pumice stone after soaking them in a tub of warm water for a while. After that's done, dry them off and apply a generous coating of either Vaseline or some of this stuff. Put on a pair of lightweight socks and go to bed. By morning, you'll be shocked at the difference. Continue with the nightly application of the moisturizer and socks and then just scrub with the stone every couple of weeks or whenever you feel like you need to.


----------



## womack29

EMS wish you were closer too. We relocated back to Lubbock from the area around Corsicana and I admit I am glad to be back in the red dirt and not that nasty black dirt. That black dirt was weird but maybe I think that because I grew up in this red dirt. Hate it for you that you have worked so hard to wean and ended up in that mess. When we were up that way we used to go to Lake Whitney often to ride and a place around Athens that was private land. I currently ride the cotton fields daily around here headed out soon this morning high is supposed to be 102 today. I have friends ranch around Turkey to ride on. There is Caprock Canyon state park and a private area that many people go to called Pole Canyon.


----------



## womack29

Thanks to everyone for the welcome to the group. I look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## womack29

smrobs
Robertson is my married name and that would be funny if we were distantly related. Here is something to make everyone laugh my name is Brandy and my husband is Brady. Last time we traveled out of the country it became a nightmare because of the name thing .


----------



## womack29

Darn hear the tractors out this morning guess I will saddle up and just ride the field behind our house. It has good trail laid out because all of the kids here ride their dirt bikes and 4 wheelers on it.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I have enjoyed the time I've spent with my kids so far Friday night after picking up my daughter in Commerce, we went for my sons birthday dinner and found a car show in Greenville, man they had some nice american muscle cars.... Last night out with friends from out of town then continued family fun at Shenaniganz with bowling and then they played some arcade games. It's cool to watch them play around like little kids rather than the adults they've grown to be


----------



## Cynical25

We still have a whole day before going back to the office, yay! Been a good weekend so far - workedCash, walked the dogs, dinner with friends, family member had a music gig and fiance &I got tattoos after


----------



## texasgal

I.am.so.over.this.heat!


----------



## womack29

Ready for fall.


----------



## texasgal

^^ you do facebook?


----------



## BKLD

I am so ready for fall as well! One thing I've never been fond of is the 100+ degree weather.


----------



## womack29

Yes on Facebook brandy Womack roberston


----------



## texasgal

We (horseforum Texas thread) have a facebook group too. It's private so you'll have to friend me and then be invited in. BKLD .. you too, if you want to pm me your info..

deb


----------



## kctop72

Glorious RAIN!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday! If anyone has rain, send it over here. Going to get another huge load of round coastal bales and some 1000lbs square bales of alfalfa (shipped in from N Dakota - no blister beetles!) and we will be set until next summer. I hate worrying about hay- it gives me anxiety when we get low. Like DBA said, hay will be scarce this fall and even more so on into next spring - they say we are going into a nasty drought this winter and might even get an El Nino in the spring so it might be growing but be too wet to cut. However, that is GREAT news for us gardeners! But not for our horses who will have to stand in more mud. You say 'mud' to my yellow horse, and he will develop an abscess instantly.

Hubby is off today - here with me and my youngest. He took the big kid into school and let me lay in bed for an extra hour to take my time waking up. Came back with his favorite Starbucks and a big Rt 44 sweet tea from Sonic for me. 

The day is off to a good start!


----------



## BKLD

Loving the rain. I'll try sending some your way CC :wink:. 

TG, I sent you a PM.


----------



## clippityclop

DBA! Did you have a good bday/ weekend? I just want you to know I thought of you while I ate a large bag of chocolate. It was real chocolate with REAL calories. But you are worth it!


----------



## dbarabians

I had a great weekend clippityclop.
I attended the Riechart Celebration Sat and Sun to see some very nice arabians . I also stole glances at the QH , Apps, Paints, and POA's that were there.
I went out to dinner at the Old Warsaw on friday, Reata on Sat, Glorias, on Sun, and The Ballard Street Cafe today for breakfast.
I think it was my favorite dining experience for the weekend. Kctop and her husband are always good company and that one made 4 very nice meals I did not have to pay for. LOL
I have surgery in the morning and should be home by noon. 
Then Rosh Hashanah the Jewish new year begins sundown Wed.
The Days of Awe will last until Yom Kippur sundown the 13 to sundown the 14th.
May you each and everyone have your names written in the Book of Life.
Shalom Donald


----------



## texasgal

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow, my friend. Please post as soon as you are able to let us know you made it home.

{{{{{{Donald}}}}}}


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for the cyber hug and I will report as soon as I can. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Thinking of you, DB!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Thinking of you DB and sending lota of healing vibes! You'll be back to riding all your horses in no time! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Thoughts and prayers are with you Donald.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Tuesday y'all! 

Thinking of you this morning dba.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

:hug:Thoughts and prayers are with you Donald!


----------



## QtrBel

Hugs and prayers DB. Hoping all goes well. Glad to see you had a great weekend. Morning All. After a glorious week with no rain guess what we woke up too! Y'all can have it. We were just starting to see improvement in my big mare that is having horrible issues with hoof rot.


----------



## dbarabians

Back at home there were no complications,
Thanks for the support. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Glad all went well Donald
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Good.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Glad you're ok DB


----------



## Cynical25

Yay for no complications, DB!


----------



## Kiara

So glad to hear Donald! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

That's great news Donald. Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## mammakatja

Happy that this day is behind you Donald. Get some rest.


----------



## kctop72

What day is it? ??????

It's hump day; P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Some days the humps feel more like hurdles.  I'm more fond of slow rolling hills, myself.


----------



## nuisance

Hope your feeling good this morning Donald, everything still going good? 

Happy Hump day


----------



## dbarabians

I am fine .
I hate the feeling pain medication gives me and refuse to use it except in when I am in severe pain. I have a little discomfort but can handle it... so far. In fact I fed the horses today. It took longer than usual but I got the job done.
Everyone thanks for your support .
Your kind words are the only medication I am taking for this right now . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad your doing ok dba. I know your stubbornness is just as bad as another person I know, but if you need or want some assistance, please don't hesitate to ask.
On another note, my other stubborn friend Thea is doing better. She is able to sit up in a chair and walk with her wheelchair for short periods of time! Their goal is to have her home within the next 10 days; D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

OK, here's a new one I haven't seen before now:


----------



## Cynical25

This work day has been excruciating! My company is predominately Jewish-owned, so we are scrambling around today to get as much done as possible before they are all out Thurs & Fri for Rosh Hashana. One Partner's assistant is out this whole week, and I'm covering for her in addition to handling my usual job, and all I can say is I should have worn roller skates! My office is on the other side of the building from his, and I've been over there two dozen times already...


----------



## clippityclop

a slip-n-slide might be even faster!!!! :lol:


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> a slip-n-slide might be even faster!!!! :lol:


and more fun!~ lol


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to see all went well DB.  Week goes even faster when there is no Monday, figuratively speaking....


----------



## dbarabians

Mazel Tov Rosh Hashanah everyone may your name be written in the book of life and may G-D grant you peace and prosperity in the new year.
cynical if anyone needs an interpretation can you fill in for me .
Sundown is almost upoun us and I must refrain from using electricity for the next 24 hours. See you after sundown tomorrow. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday y'all

Hope you enjoy your peace and quiet dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Is it already Thursday? I feel like I'm not getting much done because stuff always pops up. My oldest son is having car issues and it's just one thing after another and he's frustrated which makes me frustrated! Ugh. I wish I could find money stashed away in my walls to help with repair costs. Fat chance since we live in a double wide. Haven't heard of too many double wides hiding long lost money stashes from 50 years ago. LOL! My son works and pays for his own insurance, gas, average maintenance, and phone, but the unplanned stuff still has to come from us. Bla. OK. Done whining. We're cutting hay on Sunday (God willing) so that'll put me in a better mood. I like the feeling I get when I see hay bales popping out of that baler!


----------



## Cynical25

Major food coma. Whoa.


----------



## clippityclop

Don't fall asleep! You still have half a day to go. :lol: Grab a snickers and a coke.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm currently working my way through a double fudge brownie and some "breakfast blend" tea, lol.


----------



## clippityclop

Chicken house is done - fraternity and sorority style. Co-ed only if I let them. Now I'm on to my next project - this one will take some time b/c I can't buy bees to move in until March anyway so I'm going over everything, reading my dummy book on the subject (yes, they have a Bees for Dummies) hive placement and how much interchangeability I want depending on how big a colony (I should say groups of colonies) I want to end up having. Having bees are supposed to make your garden quadruple it's productivity - looking forward to that, for sure. 
And of course, the honey!


----------



## Cynical25

I don't knows anyone who has bees, how neat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies

Hello all! Hope everyone's had a great week so far. A friend and I went riding at a new park with horse trails on Monday & had a blast! Horses were good, trails were fun, and the cloudy skies and drizzle were a welcome break from the sun and heat. I'm a bit delayed posting this, but I wanted to share in case anyone in the DFW area hasn't heard of this place & might want to go ride there. It was a fun place to ride; hopefully we'll find the time to get out there again soon! 

Park info: Trinity River Cooridor

Pictures! 
(I'm a huge photography nerd.. so most of my posts will likely come with pictures attached lol).

View attachment 274738


View attachment 274762


View attachment 274786


----------



## lilbit

Lindsay that is great information. I had no idea that was there.


----------



## dbarabians

I think lindsey just found a place for a meet and greet here in the DFW area!!!!!
I havent had the pleasure of cynicals or outnabouts company in a couple of months and if we can talk my good friend nuisance into coming we could just about recreate our june visit.
Texasgal and kiara if you decide to show up maybe we can find some cheap accomodations. Then the next day go to lake lavon or somewhere else in t he DFW area.
What do yall think about that. of course not until we have allowed our southern members to show us their hospitality . Shalom Donald


----------



## Cynical25

Lovely trail find, Lindsay! What kind of horse is your friend riding? Great feathers on those massive feet.

Happy Weekend-Eve, Texans!


----------



## nuisance

Looks like a great place! I didn't see it on the website, is there overnight camping? Didn't look like it. Hope there is!

Love the pics! Huge horse, little rider!  lol I usually take way too many pics when we go on rides.


----------



## pixelsandponies

It was a great place! I hadn't heard of it 'till recently, one of the boarders at the barn where I keep my horse has been out there a few times and he mentioned it to my friend and I. The trails are dirt or grass, wide, have no dangerous holes, and they are cleared well in the more wooded areas. We spent the whole morning riding and would've probably spent more time out there if we didn't have to get back to the barn by early afternoon. 

I didn't see anything to indicate that there is camping anywhere on the park. There is lots of room for trailer parking, hitching rails, and water for horses. We didn't venture into the area with the walking path around the pond, so I don't really know what's over there. We just parked, unloaded, saddled, and headed straight out onto the trails. 

My friend's horse is a big 'ol Shire mare. I'm sure we look hilarious when we both go out riding, her on her massive Shire and me on my teeny tiny little Quarter Horse.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday my fellow Texans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Happy Friday, guys!! I'm back in CO... School has started... But I wanted to pop my little head in and say hello! <3 Miss y'all


----------



## nuisance

Lindsay, how long are the trails? does it say how many miles? It doesn't say it on the site. Want to decide if it's worth the 2 hr drive for my friends and I go go up for the day, since there isn't camping.... Looks like a great place


----------



## Cynical25

Nu, the site says it's currently only 4 miles of trails - probably not worth the long drive JUST to ride, but worth it if you get to hang out with your DFW area friends


----------



## mammakatja

"Ewwwwwwwww, she rode us this morning. Get it off, get it offfffff!!!!!!"


----------



## Southern Grace

*Hello*

Well hello all, apparently I should introduce myself. My name is Rachel, and I am the owner of the oversized child on the previous page. I have been active on HF for a while now, but mostly on the driving forum and occasionally colors and genetics pages. I too live in Dallas and board out in Seagoville. River, the Shire, is currently my only horse. She just turned 7 years old and is, at present, 6.5 months pregnant. When I purchased her in February she was quite underweight and exposed to a stallion. She is now green to both cart and saddle; takes both without a fuss but definitely needs more experience and fine tuning. Between weight gain, increasing heat, and brewing baby training is going a bit slow as we try not to over stress the poor dear. She's a trouper though and I am definitely happy with her.









I am currently in the market for a second horse. I enjoy eventing and combined driving, neither of which River is designed to actively compete in. Until such time comes to pass I enjoy my weekly lessons and tooling around on the big kid. I spend my weekdays working in genetics research and drive horse carriages in downtown Dallas most Saturday nights. This is my carraige partner, Tejas, with his owner.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome sg, your girl is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Southern! What a lovely horse you have. I'm in Dallas & board in Cedar Hill


----------



## pixelsandponies

nuisance said:


> Lindsay, how long are the trails? does it say how many miles? It doesn't say it on the site. Want to decide if it's worth the 2 hr drive for my friends and I go go up for the day, since there isn't camping.... Looks like a great place


Cynical is right, the site references 4 miles of trails. On Google Earth, it looks like there are trails that continue along the Trinity, but we didn't have a chance to do more exploration on horseback. Maybe next time!



mammakatja said:


> "Ewwwwwwwww, she rode us this morning. Get it off, get it offfffff!!!!!!"


Lol! This is great


----------



## kctop72

My friend Thea went to see the surgeon today and it went great! Still no surgery and she gets out of rehab next week, the 11th! She'll be back at work in November and able to ride after the first of the year! I'm so excited for her as she has the best outlook on life a person could have


----------



## Cynical25

Yay, Thea! Great news


----------



## nuisance

I guess if I read the WHOLE thing, instead of just skimming it, I would have seen that! lol Thanks


----------



## texasgal

Hey y'all .. I'm soooo over training. Miss you guys.

Gotta go.. date night!


----------



## clippityclop

Hey Southern Grace! Nice to meet another person who drives! I have two carts, an easy entry and a trailmaster. Currently the only equine in my herd who is broken to cart is my Welsh who willing pulls me around in exchange for carrot bribes. I haven't had the time in the past couple of years to teach the others but my big grey foxtrotter is first on that list (his nice new harness is sitting in a bag in my closet). I must confess my carts haven't seen the light of day in awhile and my horses hardly see a saddle - been too busy gardening and messing with chickens this year. I grew up being the horse wrangler for a retired veterinarian and one of the first things he taught me when I was a young teenager was how to drive - we used standard harness and collars and hames. He had everything from arabs to belgians and I drove antique restored doctor buggies and surreys in parades in Roundtop and LaGrange for a good ten years. I have nothing but deep respect and admiration for people who know how to spoke a wooden wheel by hand and pack and replace wheel bearings. The latter part being my job and always on the hottest day of the year it seemed!


----------



## Zexious

Sounds like y'all are doing well <3


----------



## kctop72

Good mmorning y'all. Hope everyone has a wonderful day today. My daughter surprised me last night by coming in from commerce with a friend! Gonna spend some time with her today and then go to see Gary Allen tonight with my son!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Happy Saturday morning y'all! I'm feeling so good today!  No big plans or anything. Welcome Southern! Yay for Thea, hope everything continues to go well for her!


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all, hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday! My son and I had a great time last night at the Country Fair, Gary Allan was awesome
For the next 5 days, I (we) am gonna need lots of prayers as dh has to quit dipping Copenhagen in order to pass a drug test. This is gonna be rough......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Having an awesome weekend my son was down to visit and left earlier today. Kind of weird to go out to dinner and us all of a beer together. Weather here not as hot so sugar and I got a great outside ride in yesterday morning and a nice inside ride today working on stops and canters. She is so wonderful. Ordered a new helmet today so will be patiently waiting for it to get here. Got done riding and came into the barn to see my hubby using an air blower to blow out my border collie. She is long hair an sheds a ton and after their golf cart ride he got this idea. She was fine with it. Wonder after 7 yrs why he decided to do that. I knew he was crazy when I met him.


----------



## womack29

Southern Grace welcome this group is great. I have only been around carts once and found it interesting. We were at Lake Whitney one weekend to ride and a group was there with them. Sugar my mare was rather upset at first guess she could not figure out what was chasing that horse. Took her about 20 minutes to decide that it was okay.


----------



## mammakatja

KC, good for your hubby. I know it's rough. Been through parents quitting smoking cold turkey. It's not easy but worth it. I'm just thankful DH and I never started. Couldn't afford it these days anyway!

Oh womack, I so wish I had something indoor to ride in, both in the summer and winter. If I were to ever find that money in the walls, that's one of the first things I would build is an indoor arena. What kind of helmet did you order? I love my ovation. It's pretty sleek and was only around $50. Doable.

Well, hay is on the ground!!!! Woooohoooo! DH actually skipped church this morning to get started in the cool (if you want to call 90 at 8am cool LOL!) and it still got to be over 100 by the time he was done. Cut 10 acres. With this heat, we should have hay bales by Tuesday night. Wish DH didn't have jury duty in the morning! Grrrrrrr. >:{


----------



## womack29

mammkajata I mis typed indoor to me means in the fence I do not have an indoor arena. I am known to ride no matter what the weather 105 or 25, rain snow or shine. My neighbors think I am crazy. I love troxel helmets and since when I took the worst fall of my life I will always have one. I ordered their new rebel one. I have a sierra. It is my second sierra I had a fall that bashed the back of my first sierra in and was told it saved my life. I never even remember getting up and saddling my mare that day. I somehow got home, tied her up and then went inside and told my hubby he needed to check on my horse. I personally do not remember it at all. It has been about 2 yrs ago and to this day we have not a clue where I was or what happened. I rode for many years without a helmet and now do not mount without one. The only exception was some pics we took recently that I wore a hat.


----------



## womack29

Yeah finally got a pic uploaded been trying for a while


----------



## clippityclop

Everybody is busy this weekend! Yesterday hubby and I ran away from home. (Home game this weekend UGH) and decided to ride out to Gauze to see if we could get to Sugarloaf Mountain, but the roads are still all gravel out there so we decided to keep our two wheels on the pavement and just went sightseeing. Hit rain hard in Hearne on the way back, and try as we might, we could not talk it into coming home with us. The line of heavy rain stopped right before you could see the TAMU football field. You will not believe how many times it rains all around our area, but manages to avoid spoiling a football game. Mother nature must be an Aggie. It's the only explanation.:?


----------



## kctop72

Day 1 of dh with no Copenhagen not going well at all. May have to find somewhere else yo stay during these 5 days.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

KC, you are welcome to come over. I'm home alone for the next week 

Also hope your friend Thea keeps recovering well.

DB, hope you are on a great and steady path of recovery as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

kc, when is he supposed to come our way?


----------



## kctop72

Thanks kiara!

I'm not sure tg....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Kctop 72 hangin there


----------



## mammakatja

Awwww KC sorry to hear it's getting rough. I think my parents kept Wrigley's Gum in business when they went through their thing. LOL And my dad owns his own business as a TV/electroics/appliance tech and salesman and spent so much time on the phone and used to puff away without even knowing it. When he quit, he literally chewed through packs of pens while on the phone. It was crazy. 

Womack, sounds like we had similar experiences. I was on my "project" boy a couple of years ago, actually had just mounted, and leaned over to put my right foot in the stirrup and unbeknownst to me, there was a giant cockle burr in his arm pit area right under the cinch. It was caught in his winter fuzz. When I leaned over, it stretched that cinched over and put pressure on that sticker. He was still very sensitive to unknown things and spooookyyyyy and just popped. Went straight up, back rounded, and I went flying. I never hit anything except the ground. It was just such a sudden buck, it whipped my head way back and I was coocoo before I hit the ground. I had enough whits to know I never let the horse get in the last move and got right back on but I don't remember it. The kids got my husband when they noticed I was just sitting on the horse, asking what time is it over and over. I had somewhere to be that day and went into that ride knowing I had to watch my time. Apparently that stuck. LOL! Concussions are so weird. They had to tell me to get off the horse and took me to the ER. I had a CAT scan done (so they say). Don't remember ANYTHING. I was conscious and talked the whole afternoon, but I literally don't remember any of it and it's been 2 1/2 years. They asked me questions like who my kids are and what my horses' names were. Apparently I got mad at them for asking the same questions over and over because I never quite got all the names. I got them right, I would just forget one here and there. Course.....I have 6 kids. I forget names without concussions.  And apparently I was very proud of myself for getting back on because that was the other thing I remembered. "At least I got back on....at least I got back on....over and over" LOL! Anywaaaaay, long story short, I wear a helmet now. I was sooooo anti helmet, even after the accident, and I don't know if a helmet would have even helped with this whiplash case, but my then 7 year old daughter wanted a helmet after this happened and what kind of mama would I be to say no, mama doesn't wear helmets. :-| We always wear them together now. Still not my favorite attire, but I've gotten used to it, and now I actually feel naked without it. Even in 105 degree weather!!!!! Bla. Oh, and I always check for stickers in the cinch area now too! :wink:


----------



## womack29

Mamakatja. 
Yes I rode for yrs and thought helmets were not necessary. My husband pointed out that I wore one when I rode my motorcycle shouldn't I with my horse. I still wonder how I got back on, where I was that day and how the heck sugar got me back home. I am a RN for 19 yrs now and trust me I was not a good pt. lost my sense of taste and smell ans it was 1 yr before that came back. In the area I live in I am of a few that wears a helmet.


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all. My kids made my day last night! Got a call from the one in CO, took one back to college and just got to spend more time with my son

Looking forward to getting to ride tonight and tomorrow. I so need the practice and my ponies need to be rode!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

You know what happens when your mowing down the weeds in the pasture, driving a little too fast, cause you can. And, you come a cross a deep depression you forgot about? Yep, sudden stop when the bucket hit the other side! I don't like to drive with the bucket up high, makes it top heavy, but to see you, the bucket is about 3' off the ground, the dip was just enough for the bucket to dig in. Hit the dash with my knee, steering wheel with belly and arm. Glasses went flying. Had a red mark up arm yesterday, upper arm is bruised today. Surprised no bruising on belly. I knew better, but did it anyway. Haven't done anything stupid for awhile, so... SMH! 

Luckily found my glasses, untouched by the tractor or brush hog, got back on my pony and finished my job! Had a little whiplash last night. I don't know why I do things like that. get impatient I guess, wanted to get finished so I could do something else, drove in 3rd gear instead of 2nd... too fast!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop quitting dipping cold turkey is difficult for anyone. He is detoxing .
Tell him to keep busy when the urge to rage arrives. It will redirect his energy into something positive. Meanwhile you can escape if you want Magic is growing like a weed and seems to prefer human company. visit any time.
kiara I am fine and will be discussing treatments with my medical team tomorrow. I am hesitant to undergo radiation again. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja, you and I can look silly together. . I am the only adult at our barn who always wears a helmet. Even at the parades, Kitten and I are the only riders with helmets. I did sew Santa hat covers for the Christmas parade. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I actually tried keeping him busy at the barn yesterday but only got worse so I decided it was best just to let him be so I had my daughter come get me once the work was done and he went to roping practice at the church by himself. I am going to come see you and magic one day very soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Glad to see you checking in, DB!
Glad you're okay, Nu!
Cash is sound after his most recent farrier visit, yay! Now I'm on to worrying about his swollen eye. We flushed it and have him in a blacked-out-on-that-eye fly mask (which he loathes.) Didn't see any cuts to the eye itself, but he's got two small cuts on the eyelid and essentially looks like the equivalent of a human black eye - like some sort of bump or kick to the entire surrounding area. The swelling lessened considerably in the 8 hours between originally flushing it & administering a dose of bute, and going back to check on him. No cloudiness, same response to light/movement as on the unaffected side, so we are just monitoring it at the moment.


----------



## Cynical25

Barn Owner just texted that Cash's eye looks nearly normal at her most recent check. Good news


----------



## nuisance

He probablly hit his head on something, glad he's better! 

Good to see you too DBA! Hope your feeling well.


----------



## dbarabians

I am fine all and thanks for asking. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Whew, having to get on here when I have a moment to catch up with everyone! DBA, so glad to hear that things are moving along for you. 
Had another busy weekend, met up with TETRA folks Saturday. I didn't ride because the mare I was going to borrow just didn't work out. She's used for little kid rides at camp and hadn't been used much for a couple of months. Went to check her out Thursday. She was pawing while tied when I groomed her, tried to kick a couple times when I picked her back feet, didn't want to stand still for mounting, and once I got on took off like a rocket...and she is also missing an eye. Bad equation for a trail ride just two days later! My farrier thinks that my mare will be ready to ride again in about three weeks.

Have been working with Eli just about every day. This week I'm going to find some more "stuff" around the property for us to work with. I wish we had poles. 

Helmets... I have a nice IRH one I wear if I'm on a horse I don't know, riding where there are lots of rocks (i.e., the Hill Country!) and I will certainly wear one once we get Eli under saddle. I really like it, once it's on I forget it's there.

Back to work!


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, it is a good thing you keep checking in on us - you certainly don't want to take a chance and miss any of our bad jokes. 

Helmets - I like Tipperary. Was a Troxel fan for years - never owned an Ovation. I like the looks of the suede brown leather Troxels that they have in different styles these days and am considering one of those Troxel Venturas. The Tipperary I have now is several years old. I haven't crashed in it (thank goodness) but it's been living in the trailer and just with the fact that I've dropped it a few times makes me wonder about the integrity of the materials at this point.


----------



## clippityclop

Speaking of jokes:

---A preacher goes to a nursing home to meet an elderly parishioner. As he 
is sitting there he notices this bowl of peanuts beside her bed and takes 
one. As they talk, he can't help himself and eats one after another. 
By the time they are through talking, the bowl is empty. He says, 
"Ma'am, I'm sorry, but I seem to have eaten all of your peanuts." 
"That's okay," she says. "They would have just sat there. Without my 
teeth, all I can do is suck the chocolate off and put them back."---


Now you'll never be able to look at a peanut the same way again.


----------



## kctop72

Omg cc, that is hilarious. ......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Omg CC, I hate that home even more every time I hear it! I'm pretty sure I'd puke. 

Glad to hear everyone is on the mend. glad you're doing so well! I'm sure the horses are your therapy right now. They're the best at giving you hugs and kisses when you need them the most.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

I hope everyone survived Monday. We went to electronic medical records today at the hospital that I work at. Wow what a nightmare. I do see the light at the end of the tunnel and know how great it will be once we all get it under control. Yoga after work, ate dinner, walked the dog a mile. Sugar got her apples tonight and her day off. Now sitting in my pjs enjoying football and horse forum


----------



## womack29

Help please I uploaded a profile pic but do not see it when I post something anyone know what I need to do. The pic is there when I pull up my profile. Next question I see everyone posts pics in the messages how is that done??
Thanks


----------



## nuisance

There's another link for "Avatar picture" put your pic there, and it'll show up. Don't know why they are different.


----------



## dbarabians

outnabout you can borrow one of my horses for future trail rides just come try one out anytime. There are plenty here that need to be ridden and more at the farm. It would do them good. Cynical the offer stands for you also.
Clippityclop that joke just aint right. lol Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I thought the joke was funny, guess I have a weird sense of humor. ....

Good morning y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I thought it was funny also, but I know, I do have a sick sense of humor! lol


----------



## nuisance

Weekend of 9/28, my friend, her husband and I are going to the Roman Nose trail ride in Watonga Ok. Welcome to the Roman Nose Hills Trail Ride ya'll oughta come join us! DBA, sorry, don't think there's any hotels near! lol


----------



## nuisance

DBA, I lied! Sorry, my bad.... they have a lodge you can stay at!


----------



## Southern Grace

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone. Clippity Clop, I am quite jealous of your welsh right about now. Is yours a small A or a larger variety? I am in the market for a small Welsh Cob right now (going over to look at a 14hh mare on Friday). I'm really wanting something large enough to ride and jump, but still pony.

Womack - I once had the opportunity to drive a Welsh A stallion out on the trails for marathon training. We ran into some people on horseback and those poor horses were petrified of what was chasing the pony! They kept blowing and snorting, whereas Tigger was just trying to get a good look at that pretty bay mare. We had him stand still and let the other horses approach to check it out and then move on before continuing on our path.


----------



## womack29

nuisance said:


> There's another link for "Avatar picture" put your pic there, and it'll show up. Don't know why they are different.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My friends and I went to a couple of rides, that had several mule wagons. The horses were WTF! But they soon got use to them, I had mine follow right behind, beside and in between the wagons several times, to help her get use to them for the future. My friends mare HATES mules. She would see one, her ears would pin, her mouth would open as large as she could get it, and lunge for those mules, she really had to watch her around the wagons, along with the mule riders. It was almost comical watching her, but could be serious if left unchecked.


----------



## clippityclop

Southern Grace said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone. Clippity Clop, I am quite jealous of your welsh right about now. Is yours a small A or a larger variety?


My pony would be a half Welsh Section B (13.3 hh) if I had registered him. I guess I still could for a few hundred bucks of course, but just never have. He is tall/stocky enough for me to throw an english saddle on and ride out with friends. He also fits in cob harness and tack which is SO NICE b/c two of my other horses fit into cob sizes - makes things easier when you can share tack/girths, etc! Good luck pony shopping!! I hope you find something you can't live without. :wink::lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, jumping ponies are great  There is a gorgeous gray Andalusion/POA eventer at my barn who is a beautiful to watch.

Work is busy. Home is busy. And if I'm not at either of those locations, I'm probably at the dentist. I'm about to say to h*** with it, just rip the dang things out and give me some dentures.


----------



## nuisance

My tie dye tack should be waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## Cynical25

More tie dye tack, Nu?! Enjoy!

Anyone going to GrapeFest this weekend?
GrapeFest - September 12, 13, 14 & 15, 2013 - Grapevine, Texas

I'm torn between GrapeFest, the Elm Street Tattoo & Music Fest, and Dallas Gay Pride. And now I'm giggling at the considerably different crowds I can align myself with.


----------



## texasgal

5 week old chicken pics

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/page83/#post3601314


----------



## texasgal

A quick catchup post ...

Training at the hospital .. going much slower than R and I expected, as the micro managing manager has been there to oversee. One day last week she called out with a migrane and we all but caught up. Yesterday was her last day at the facility and today we all but caught up again. 

Our plan is for me to work from home by friday. Back in the facility on Monday, and then every thursday after that until I have picked up all I should .. probably 90 days.

Im excited, work from home on friday .. whoot!


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my, what a great day it was today!!!! We got my son's car running!! He actually drove it to school for the first time since school started which was very exciting since he got his license this summer so this was his very first time to drive himself to school. So...yay #1. Then we got our 10 acre hay field completely baled in 1 hour this morning. Total record. The baler completely behaved for a change. So bring on the rain and winter. Yay #2. And theeeeennnnnn.....we may get a new horsey member of the family on Sunday. My 9 year old daughter is ready to upgrade from her 31 year old sweet Eb and we're looking at a little 14.3h registered 12 year old quarter horse on Sunday. He sounds exactly like what we are looking for so fingers crossed. She doesn't know either. We'll see what happens!!!  Yay #3!


----------



## smrobs

:happydance:


----------



## kctop72

That's exciting mamma! Got to ride my mare last night and tonight. I was so proud of how she did 
Then I went to turn her out tonight abd my gelding is waiting by the gate (he got turned out last night). I knew something was wrong...... as he started walking towards me, ge was limping We got him in and he had gotten into something so we cleaned him up, doctored him and put him in his stall. It'll take him a couple weeks to heal up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Guys... i have the biggest decision of my entire life ahead and im completely overwhelmed.... can i vent to yall?


----------



## nuisance

Tacked up Lil and went for a little ride around the pasture. She's not impressed with her new tie dye bridle. Got the matching halter also. Fits great. Being a TB, she has a big ole head, and my other headstalls, barely fit. This is for a "large horse" fits great, with plenty room to enlarge or make smaller. I dont' care for the reins, will have to find me a pair of purple ones! 

Kit kept running around us wondering what we were up to. I need to remember to halter her, and see if Lil will let me pony her while I ride.

(pics for those who didn't see it on FB)


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Well as yall know im a senior. After senior comeesssss.... COLLEGE! woo. Well there is where my problem lies. See, my boyfriend is in Virginia, so i found a college in Virginia so we could be close again because i thought it would be the right thing to do for our sake... Being that he has already expressed his intentions to propose to me after high school and wants to marry after college or at least after he gets a stable job. I know all yall moms are gonna freak out now, and im fine with that. hahaha But! Point is, that i found a college that offers the bachelor's degree i want near him to make him happy because moving away was the hardest thing, and continues to be the hardest thing, that he has ever chosen to do and he so badly wants me close just for his peace of mind knowing he can help me if i need him or vice versa. *sigh* The flip side to this though is that I am NOT an academic. Yes? We all know this about me. School is NOT my field, it is his, even though he is an equestrian too, he doesnt HAVE to have both ya know? I do. But ive been offered the chance by my parents to "skip" a year and just do Liberty Online, and go around the country showing Cleave. They bought me a green horse to show, to raise up, to take me to the top. And Laura has expressed many times that it WILL take a year to do that... But i know that if i did, i would literally break James's fragile heart... He's been so excited about the prospect of me going to Liberty for the longest time... But back to horses. So, me and Cleave are ready to move up to the Low Child/Adult jumpers, we would do that for 4-5 shows before moving up again to the High Child/Adult jumpers. By then though it will be summer and we only have 3 summer shows. So the max ill ever be able to do is High Ch/Ad jumpers with laura, then id leave for college riding on a college team and basically flat and do equitation at 2'6" (which Cleave is NOT made to do) for the next year, come back and have to be re-trained again in the summer and maybe do 2 shows, then leave again... That cycle for 4 years will kill me. Cleave was given to me to show the world what true relationships are made of and what a come-back-kid really looks like.... And i know if i went to college that wouldnt happen.  But if i do leave and go show a year, James has expressed that he would still love me, but that his heart would be broken to be so far away and never see me for basically an entire year. And he said if i left and rode instead of coming up there for college he would feel like i love my horse more than him. I have tried to tell him several times that that is not the case and that i am just not cut out for anything else... I am literally at my breaking point. I dont know what to do! Any turn i make WILL stab somebody in the back! This is the hardest thing ive EVER had to do and WILL change the rest of my life on this earth. If i go one way, i kill James, if i go the other, i kill my trainer and riding career. WHAT DO I DO!? Ive been struggling with this for weeks, i think even nearly 2 months, or since i got Cleave anyways...


----------



## HorseMom1025

First, ((((((((HUGS))))))) TBJ. You are at a tough crossroads. I'm a Mom and I won't condem you for your feelings. 

/background - I met my husband when I was 18 and he was 23. We met in college, but he was about to graduate (1 more year) and I had just started. While we figured out quickly that we wanted to be married, I promised my parents that I would get my BS before getting my Mrs. So, we spent 2.5 years apart (I accelerated my degree taking 18-20 hours per semester + summers), and were married 6 months after I graduated. We've been married 16 years and are still going strong.

So, here are my thoughts....

You are not really choosing your horse over your BF. even if you were at college, he couldn't come first, your classes would need to be first. You need to start thinking about the rest of your life and what you really want. 20 years from now, what would you regret more? That you took one extra year and accomplished a goal you had for yourself or that you lost one year with the man you plan to spend the rest of your life with?

I went to school and studied Biology. I had the opportunity to spend a summer as an intern at the National Zoo. I turned it down because it would have meant leaving my now DH for 3 months...even though I only saw him 2x per month anyway. I regret that so much. 

Do what feels right for you. See if you can compromise. Maybe if you could visit him 1 to 2x per month...or fly him up between shows?

He chose to go to college far away. When he made that decision, he made it for himself. How can he ask you to give up your dreams and ambitions when he was unwilling to do the same?

So, those are my thoughts. Good luck my friend! I only wish you happiness whatever you decide!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

((((((HUGS)))))) THANK YOU! I just... i need to figure this out soon. Im tired of being an in-between. I just want to be 100000% sure that the decision I make is the right one, because i know it will change my life either way... Thank you for your words. It really helps. <3


----------



## nuisance

((((Addie)))) good luck, I have no good info for you. I do regret not doing more with my horses after school, but it had nothing to do with my now DH, but I chose "boys" over horses, Not thinking I could have both.
You have to do what is right for you. True love will last forever, through thick and thin.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

The worst part about it is that i WANT to talk to the school Bible councilor and get her view on it, but i dont feel comfortable around her because shes the mom of another girl in our grade who is very gifted in academics and social life. I dont know what to do!


----------



## nuisance

I bet, she will still be a good one to talk to! She should be able to help you deal with what is going on with YOU, and not compare problems/you with her daughter. Go talk to her!!! Mothers orders!


----------



## kctop72

Tbj, horsemom and nu are right, in my opinion. Horsemom makes very good points about the decisions that have already been made and the counselor should be an excellent resource for you, that's what she's the for. At the end of the day, it's your decision and you need to do what's right for you, not anyone else.
((((Hugs))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Yes mama!


----------



## Cynical25

Do you have a priest/pastor/religious leader or any other counselor type at school you can speak with, TBJ? The High School/College change is huge, especially if you're looking at moving across the country or in a serious relationship, and you're dealing with both.

I really liked Horsemom's thoughts on this. Realistically, 1 year isn't that long. And realistically, you will have to focus on school and your man may play second fiddle for a bit. But if he's already in college, he's well aware of the time constraints. If you and he are truly meant to be, things will work out.

Horses were always my passion, and I worked my butt off to maintain them in my low-income family. After graduating with a Bachelor's Degree in Equine Breeding & Training, I moved across the country to start working for a well-known reining trainer & breeder in Pilot Point. I LOVED my life! Every 24/7 second of living-on-site, grooming, riding, breeding, foaling, trailering, doctoring, showing, even the office work was a joy, despite my exhaustion. On a rare day off, I met and fell in love with someone from Dallas and soon I was convinced to walk away from horses, since they didn't fit that shiny, new city life. One child, one divorce, and 11 years later, I am finally feeling complete again with horses back in my life. Non-horse people will never truly understand what drives us. Leaving horses to keep someone else happy is the only decision I can say I partially-regret in my life, thus far. (I can't fully regret this change in life course, as I do have my lovely son to show for it!) I'm now with someone who has zero desire to know anything about horses, but can at least see the light that my Cash has brought to me and attempt to support it.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Man life has been crazy! Glad to hear everyone is doing well 

TBJ, I'll just say this: You have to do what's right for YOU. I know this is a hard decision, and such is life. The thing that I hope you will look at is that you have a life too, and what you want to do with it is important. It frustrates me that he put that sort of pressure on you and said you would be choosing the horse over him. I don't see it as that, I see it as you being a young woman who needs to have a chance to live and experience the world! Don't ever allow anyone to put limitations on you! I live my life in regret for bad choices I have made and not pursuing my dreams. I have struggled all my adult life because of it. As horsemom said....he chose to go to VA for school, it's already asking a lot of you to move away from all your family and friends to be near him. If he loves you, he will understand and respect whatever decision you make.


----------



## QtrBel

TBJ sorry you have been placed in this situation. It isn't fair to you. Sounds like he has control issues. He choose to go now you have to decide follow or stay. I'm of the mind that if the relationship was meant to be he'll be there when your year is up and you have done something that benefits you. I was engaged really young and decided to go away to school. I really wanted my non academic BF to follow. The advice I got was not to sacrifice my future for his wants. I left, he stayed and played the field. I found out the hard way coming home to surprise him with a birthday party and instead I was the one surprised. His words, it would have never happened if you would have stayed." Tellt hat to wife that he has palyed around on since their marriage. Once bitten twice shy. I thought about following my next BF when he went to Maine on an internship and I was scheduled to start summer classes because I thought hey you separate - he cheats, relationship ends. I'm glad a good friend figuratively knocked some sense into me and helped me to see if we had the relationship I thought we had this would make no difference in the end. It didn't, we were together for 15 years before fairly amicably parting over disagreements on other life altering decisions. Our relationship was actually stronger for the separation as it forced us to communicate in new ways.. My current survived living apart for two years. It teaches you things about yourself and the other person you would never learn otherwise. Had you said there were opportunities for you there and this was something you were looking forward to and excited about advice would have been different. Do what is right for YOU first. I'll also say this I moved to meet the needs and wants of my second after that 2 years and regret it more days than not. It was easier to move and give up what I had than push and in the end I am here Al. with no family, few close (proximity wise not friendship wise) friends and no support when I need help unless family travels here or I go there. Not a palce I ever wanted to be. My parents and two brothers are in La., my other brothers are all in the DFW area where I lived and worked for most of my adult life. I wish I could just pack up and move but it isn't that simple.

Happy Hump Day all! I'm being swallowed by the frustrations of an LD child and once again at the 15 year mark I find I am deciding stay or go. TG the chickies have grown so much. Glad to see your job is coming along. Glad to also see the weather has shaped up and equipment is behaving and hay is being put away. I may be begging this winter as no one here has any significant amt of horse hay put up. The quality of that that is is not the best. Prices will I fear be astronomical. DB good to see you are healing and coming along. Hoping you continue to see improvement. Howdy's to everyone else I missed, glad as well to see all the newer than me posters. Is the facebook page public? I love pics.


----------



## HorseMom1025

TBJ - DH and I were dating back in the dark ages of the Internet...however, we had a standing "date" online every night. We actually would use a text based protocol called IRC chat and create a private chat room to talk real-time. (This was also in the dark ages when cell phones were crazy expensive and long distance charges were outrageous.)

With modern technology, you two could set up regular dates via Skype or something similar. FaceTime is another option. Sure, it's not the same as cuddling on the couch watching a movie together, but it could work for one more year while you and Cleve work on your goals.

You are both still young and while it seems like the end of the world...trust someone who has BTDT. Your relationship, if its strong and you both are committed to it, can survive the separation.

((((((((HUGS))))))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thanks guys, this is all helping so much!


----------



## dbarabians

TBJ I am going to give you my Professional opinion.
This is your decision . Not your boy friends.
In fact from what you have posted he sounds a little too manipulative to me.
His claims of how broken hearted he will be and disapointed are IMPO emotional blackmail.
I am not saying he is a bad person, in fact if you like him so will everyone on this forum, but he is young and so are you.
As much as you enjoy riding and with the new horse and your talent a year off to prove yourself is a true gift from your parents. You will not get another after college with a career and marriage. This is the opprotunity of a lifetime. Think very hard and talk it out with your boyfriend and parents.
One hint to know how sincere your boyfriend is. If when discussing your plans instead of encouraging you to live your dream the conversation is about him and his feelings not yours, then he is manipulating you.
That would be a warning to step back and evaluate your relationship. 
Good luck. Shalom
Your young so is your boy friend. Take your time growing up and enjoy life


----------



## kctop72

Dba definitely said it best, guess that's why he gets paid the big bucks

Good luck TBJ, we love you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA, thank you. It is refreshing to hear a male's opinion on this.


----------



## mammakatja

TBJ, I really couldn't say it better than anything that's already been said. I'm a mom too, of teenagers. My oldest is almost 17. I also married my first boyfriend who's been in my life since I was 15. (I'm turning....cough cough, choke....eh hemmmm.....40 next month). So I'm not going to condemn you for wanting to commit young or getting married too soon, yada yada...BUT, my husband has NEVER EVER put any conditions on my plans and dreams. I was a horse nut when he met me. Horses came first from the start. LOL! As a matter of fact, our first date was him coming to my house and mucking out stalls. And believe me, he was NOT a horse person. Still isn't really, but he will do WHATEVER it takes to make me happy to this very day. He's grown into my passion a lot over the years and we're now talking about a man who works for Texas Instruments as an engineer on computer chip robots for a paycheck and is just as capable fixing a New Holland 276 hay baler and bale hay for a happy wife. What I'm trying to say is that if he was truly in love and wanted a happy future with you, he would not start your future by putting this kind of emotional pressure on you. Quite the opposite. He should be encouraging your dreams and say GO GIRL! It sounds like you have a once in a life time opportunity! Oh my gosh, take it!!!!!! I so wished at your age that I could have made a career out of my passion for horses. I never had the avenues to show seriously and go beyond our local activities so I went to school to be a teacher, which is a wonderful career, but a horse career would have been a true dream come true. Like the others said, a year is NOTHING! It'll go by so quickly and if he does love you and wants a life with you, he will be there for you with open arms when you return. And yes, Skype is a wonderful thing! LOL!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday Eve! Hope it's a good day for everyone.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

If yesterday was hump day, would today be down hill day?

Forgot to reset the alarm after getting DH out of bed this am. Woke up 30 min late. Called, said I just got out of bed, I'll be late. got here at 10 after the hour, so not bad. I'm pretty low maintainence. Shower, deoderant, brush teeth, put my scrubs, tennis shoes on, brush hair, put back in ponytail, since I don't have time to do anything with it, and leave.! Didn't even have time to braid the hair on my legs, hope no one notices!


----------



## Kayella

Today definitely feels like down hill day. I've just been in a bad mood all day and it's only getting worse. Can't wait for some horsey therapy after work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Im sorry, but are you serious about the braiding the hair... LOL or is that a typo. Am i being rude? hahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

And i decided what im going to do! If by some miracle i get accepted to Liberty I am going to go there, and board at a barn i like close by. I already looked one up that seems nice. And if i dont get accepted, im going to do online college and ride here till I can get accepted. hahaha


----------



## nuisance

No, your not being rude, and I am teasing about braiding my leg hair. I don't shave daily, but at least every weekend! Unlike you, (I'm sure) I don't care if I have hairy legs in public! lol But I don't let them get too long. Rarely go over a week, and as I get older, I have less leg hair!  Now you know, don't ever ask again! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> No, your not being rude, and I am teasing about braiding my leg hair. I don't shave daily, but at least every weekend! Unlike you, (I'm sure) I don't care if I have hairy legs in public! lol But I don't let them get too long. Rarely go over a week, and as I get older, I have less leg hair!  Now you know, don't ever ask again! lol


LOLLL I do the same! I dont care about hairy legs for the most part. Hahahaha! I shave on Saturdays, unless i have a formal event, then i shave the day before that. hahahha im not your normal teen. Plus, its all usually under riding tights anyways :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

StoneGate Stables - Horse Boarding, Training and Sales Facility

The barn i liked


----------



## nuisance

Looks like a nice place, and they have trainers you can work with! Good luck


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Thats what i thought! Im obviously wanting to be a professional, so any of the barns that said "summer camp" on it i automatically skipped over. hahaha What caught my eye is that its STRICTLY hunter jumper. No do dads or add-ons. The facility is beautiful, the trainers seem professional, the barn is up-to-date, and they train all levels to excel professionally.  i like it!


----------



## mammakatja

That's why God inveted blue jeans!!!! So women like us don't have to shave their legs. Who has the time or energy! You could probably braid mine! LOL! 

TBJ, I wish you all the best in whatever happens. This is such an exciting time in life and only the beginning. What seems like the toughest decision in life now will only be a bump in the road as time goes by.  I lived in VA for 6 years. I have many many friends who went to Liberty or have children who go to Liberty. It's a wonderful school. And of course it's gorgeous. Total horse country, especially in English riding.


----------



## Cynical25

Eesh, I prefer skirts & dresses at the office, so not shaving isn't an option...

My mouth is killing me after yesterday's awful dentist appt, but I'm determined to get through this **** chocolate chip cookie. After eating soup since Saturday, I want something extra yummy!

Looks like a lovely stable, TBJ!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cyn, you get that cookie girl!!! I had a chocolate chip scone this morning... Delicious... hahahha


----------



## nuisance

Cyn, you a milk drinker? soak your cookie in milk to soften it. I HATE milk... unless it's thick chocolate milk! lol
Hope your mouth gets better soon. Eating is one of my most favorite things to do, unfortunately


----------



## Cynical25

I finished it, lol! Worth every painful nibble and calorie 

I have zero motivation to actually work at the office right now.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I had 3 chocolate chip cookies for lunch... Yerm yerm. hahahha glad you finished your cookie!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Good afternoon y'all! Man, this day is draaaaaaging by, when will it ever end! 

I wish I had a chocolate chip cookie. Humpf...

DB, I sure hope I still know you when my girls hit their teen years...won't be long for one of them..


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

We should all get together (ik, hard enough right?) and bring lots of cookies


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, can we have brownies, too? I love dessert parties


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

yessss!


----------



## nuisance

cookie trade at next get together! lol

or a dessert extravaganza!


----------



## Kayella

Omg, I can make my grandma's Great Divinity! It is a million times ten better than the nasty stuff they sell in the store! It is my favorite Christmas treat. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Woo Hoo Go Tech! Also looks like I finally got my picture on my profile. I do have one more question how do you add a pic here??


----------



## smrobs

There are 2 ways to add a picture. When you go to the "Post Reply" page (_not_ the quick reply box at the bottom of the page), there is a little button that looks like a paperclip. Click on that and you can upload pictures directly from your hard drive. The other way is to upload them to a 3rd party photo sharing site like Photobucket, Flikr, etc and copy and paste from there.


----------



## womack29

smrobs thanks so much! I looked at you website the other day enjoyed reading it.


----------



## smrobs

Dammit! >.< Have to be up early in the morning as we are spending the whole day gathering cattle and driving them to the corrals to ship out early Saturday morning, but I can't seem to make myself go to sleep.

But, on the plus side, tomorrow and Saturday will be a sure-enough learning experience for Rafe. He's never actually driven cattle before and we've got some pretty rough country to cover (including a very treacherous boggy creek crossing in the midst of a lot of trees with _very_ low limbs :?). I'll bring pictures back but it may be Sunday before I get them loaded.


----------



## outnabout

Smrobs can't wait for those pics! You know we are all envious of you...
I'm also having a hard time getting to sleep ...the creative juices flowing as I am blessed with an amazing junior class this year (human kids LOL) and it is so cool to have the sky as the limit for their achievement.. kinda like Rafe, right? He's gonna do great!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like fun smrobs! 

Happy Friday my fellow Texans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Hope it's a great start to a great weekend for all of you


----------



## Cynical25

Just because.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Its friday the 13th and so far i havent had anything bad happen... This is strange. Hahahaha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My pictures are too big to post... how do i make them smaller???


----------



## Southern Grace

blah, this thread is so long, I don't always make it to the last page before thinking I am!

I find myself reading posts from people expecting things, and thinking, didn't they already get that, before I realize I'm only on page 500 instead of 800


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Lol! I do that all the time, because my computer will say i have an update, when really its from like... months ago... bleh right? haha


----------



## HorseMom1025

Happy Friday everyone!

I've spent the day packing up the trailer for our show this weekend. If anyone is bored and around Sulphur Springs, TX, feel free to drop in and say Hi!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike

from orange county texas --- recently moved to central mississippi


anyone want to buy a house?


----------



## kctop72

Definitely not gonna be bored this weekend, it's gonna be busy. Got to go get some briskets tonight to cook for tomorrow's cookout at the barn for Ashley's birthday. Then got another cookout on Sunday for another birthday.....

I'm hoping to get some good sleep this weekend but doesn't look like that's gonna happen!


----------



## Cynical25

HorseMom1025 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I've spent the day packing up the trailer for our show this weekend. If anyone is bored and around Sulphur Springs, TX, feel free to drop in and say Hi!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Safe travels and good luck! 

Everytime you or Oh Vair Oh posts, I'm reminded how much I want to show


----------



## dbarabians

cynical I not only offer people the chance to experience foal watch with my mares I will allow people to show one of these arabians of mine. LOL
I might indeed need a rider or two with the number I have in training . Think about it. Including Cassuis and the two mares now being trained I am going to be broke and tired. Anyone have any stalls to clean? I work very cheap.
I am getting ready for Yom Kippur so I hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend. All my Texas Friends are in my thoughts and prayers as I begin to fast after sundown. No internet either so I will reconnect with you after sundown tomorrow.
EMStnnwalker I aint going no where so yes you will most likely know me if you stick around.
kctop tell that young lady I said happy birthday and what time is the brisket going to be ready. That would be kind of rude to invite myself but then could not eat. LOL kctop your family will be mentioned tomorrow in my prayers.
Texasgal I am saying a special prayer for you and your family. Thanks for your kind words this past year.
I might be able to find the time to post one more time but if not Mazel Tov Yom Kippur. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba. Glad to hear from you. I left you a voicemail today to see how you were doing and if you'd like to join us tomorrow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilynn

I'm in Hays county as well. No horse, had a pony in my teens for a very short time. Brother in law rides/jumps a horse of a friend. He has some sort of muscle issues, ms? that requires special feeding and regular exercise to keep him from stiffening up. She let me take lots of pictures of him. Plenty of horses about and a mini farm a few miles away.
Working on a 3D horse at the moment. I'll be using the pictures of her horse for reference of the warmblood version.

Hoping to make enough off my 3D efforts to visit my fiance` in the UK and someday get a horse.


----------



## smrobs

Happy Friday all! I don't know about anyone else, but my Friday was freaking AWESOME! Rafe did amazing working cattle, we didn't have any trouble crossing "sh*t" creek, and the weather was very pleasant; it stayed cool and even sprinkled on us for much of the morning.

Just sharing a few of the hundred or so pictures I took. I likely won't upload them all and get them sorted until after tomorrow when it's all completely done.

Oh, and the reason we call it Sh*t creek is because the banks are about 30 feet deep and the easiest place is at about a 45* angle. There are trees and deadfall everywhere (as you can see) and there is a grand total of _one_ safe place to cross. You try to cross anywhere else and you _will_ get completely bogged down.

Approaching S*** creek


Watching the cattle as they crossed to make sure that they didn't get "lost" (which has happened before)




Then, it was my turn to cross S*** creek


And, then we finally got them all down to the corrals (I was sitting in the road waiting to turn them in the gate).


----------



## QtrBel

Came in to say Happy Friday all and .... realized it was Saturday. So - Happy Saturday. Love the pics smrobs!


----------



## clippityclop

nuisance said:


> No, your not being rude, and I am teasing about braiding my leg hair. I don't shave daily, but at least every weekend! Unlike you, (I'm sure) I don't care if I have hairy legs in public! lol But I don't let them get too long. Rarely go over a week, and as I get older, I have less leg hair!  Now you know, don't ever ask again! lol


LOL! Sitting with a group of people indoors and you rub your legs together accidentally - people swear they hear crickets in the room ......


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone has a great weekend! This town is full of people. Our population has almost doubled in size. I don't care much about the games, but I LOVE the airshow and being that we are so close (how the crow flies) from the field and the airport, we get lots of low fly overs and it is just amazing! Once when GB Sr came to a game, we had military helicopters (complete with HUGE guns) sitting in the cattle pasture next to us hanging out in case they were needed - escorting, doing their thing and that was quite a site to see. But that was a one time thing.

Is it just me or does it feel like fall? I want to have a Halloween party and paint up my big gray horse like a giant skeleton and ride in all black with a huge scythe and scare kids. Ok, that was mean. But it sounds like so much fun!:twisted:


----------



## texasgal

Did someone say fall!? I've out about half my fall decorations out today ... I love fall!


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh, I actually rode one of my horses at like 3 in the afternoon today and didn't kill us both with a heat stroke. I haven't gotten to ride comfortably past noon in like 3 months! Loving these temps!!!! 

Confirmed our visit with the seller who's horse we're checking out for my daughter tomorrow. Oh my gosh, I'm so excited and she has no idea. I want to tell her but I don't. I hope hope hope he's the one for her. He sounds like it. 14.3h AQHA gelding. Supposed to be super gentle. They used him as a confidence builder and are ready to move on. 12 years old. She watched a youtube video of a girl barrel racing today and said under her breath "I wish Eb would do that" Eb is her 31 year old. I wanted to say something!!!! Eb will still get ridden. He's always going to be my go to for kids and inexperienced guests and my 7 year old son can finally quit fighting with his sister over a ride. I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Kitten had a great show today in Sulphur Springs!


7/7 in Youth Mares (Acey is not a halter horse)
2/7 in Color Class (The Judge loved her tiger stripes)
3/6 in Showmanship 12 & Under (Need to work on our turns)
3/4 in English Walk/Trot 12 & Under (Acey was a little bratty)
4/6 in English Walk/Trot 18 & Under (She was the youngest in the class!)
1/4 in Hunt Seat Equitation 12 & Under (A PERFECT pattern! So proud!)

Mammalatja, our barn is having a play date next weekend. You should come out. It's lots of fun (and just off 121 in Blue Ridge). Our daughters are close to the same age. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Got a big surprise today. Daughter#1 came in from CO for daughter#2 birthday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearkat

Just found this forum! Live in Walker county. Headed to an open western pleasure show next weekend with the girls (13 y/o and 8 y/o) and the horses. Does anyone else ever have folks pull right in front of your truck when you're hauling??? Is it considered rude to flash your lights at the ones that look like they're about to "try it" lol


----------



## womack29

Yes fall time it is. Riding mid afternoon and not melting. This morning told my hubby it it time get out the fall tablecloth we both love.


----------



## smrobs

HorseMom, congrats to Kitten! Sounds like a great day. 


Fall is definitely here. I've had a very fortunate couple of days. Yesterday it only got to 80 degrees and today only saw 84. That's awesome weather to drive cattle in .

I'm waiting for my pictures to upload (there were almost 300 of them) and when they do, I'll have some pictures of Rafer playing cow-horse :wink:.

OOh, ooh! I was so proud of him today. We had to rope one and drag it into the trailer. I didn't rope her because Rafe doesn't know how to track a cow yet and my roping is rusty, but we did get to drag her in the trailer. After some initial hesitance when the weight hit the saddle horn, he just went right on.

Crappy picture (I'll upload these 2 from my comp while the rest are working for photobucket), but the photographer was almost a quarter mile away.

First one is Dad handing the rope to me and second is Rafe holding the pressure tight while Dad and Brother tried to get the cow up (she went down at the end of the trailer). She did finally decide to get up and Rafe and I dragged her in the rest of the way.


----------



## clippityclop

MamaK, I'm so excited with you and can't wait to hear how the surprise goes. How hard that must be to keep it to yourself!!!!

Smrobs, I'm so jealous. You obviously had a great time and Rafa obviously did really well and so glad the weather held out for you. 

I like a sunny day over a bundled up to the nose cold one but I'm so tired of the dust hanging in the air here - if the cold weather means more moisture and less dust, well then I guess I'll take it. Tried to lunge horses and couldn't make it more than two turns around and the dust just hangs in the air. Lunge a couple of 60 meter circles on one end, then as my horse comes around the long side of the arena, I just run with him along the side up to the other end and let him go around me and do some circles there. Doesn't take long and there is no place left with clean air to breathe and we just have to quit. I usually run sprayers for 10 minutes (especially when I give lessons) but we are still in phase one of our drought contingency plan here and putting any water on the ground for any reason except for gardens that produce food is not allowed. 

I've run out of contacts. Been going thru them way to fast with all of this dust - have to make an eye appt next week so I can get some more!


----------



## dbarabians

Shanoh Tovah U'metukah Yall. To each and everyone a good and sweet new year. Today begins the year 5774 and may each and every one of your names be written in the Book Of Life. May G-D bless and keep you and your families in safety and in health. Mazel ToV Rosh Hashanah. Shalom Donald


----------



## Kayella

bearkat said:


> Just found this forum! Live in Walker county. Headed to an open western pleasure show next weekend with the girls (13 y/o and 8 y/o) and the horses. Does anyone else ever have folks pull right in front of your truck when you're hauling??? Is it considered rude to flash your lights at the ones that look like they're about to "try it" lol


Never!! I live in Houston and driving to Santa Fe where my vet is ensures we encounter a lot of "donkeys" on the road. People not letting us over, people cutting in front of us at the last second. I swear, one person cut in front of us in the middle of an INTERSECTION and then slammed on his brakes. I swear to god, if my horse had actually been in the trailer(we left him at the vet for a water deprivation test) I would have gotten out of that truck and pulled them by their hair out of their's. You do NOT cut in front of someone hauling a trailer. It's a 5K truck hauling a 3K pound trailer with a 600 pound horse in it. We cannot stop on a dime. My brain damaged clutsy yearling cannot stop on a dime. If you try or do cut in front of us, expect a loud objection by truck horn up your a$$. :evil: 

/rantover

Anywaaaays :lol: I've been in a horrible mood this past week and even worse this morning. So I obviously needed some horsey therapy. I went out to the barn and spent a few hours spoiling Henny. I gave him a bath, cleaned his sheath, and let him graze on some green green grass. He very much enjoyed it and so did I! 


Can this boy grow some hair or what? Look how long his memory braid is getting <3


Henny is a majestic beast :lol:


But he really is photogenic when he wants to be! This boy knows how to make me happy like no one else could. I am very blessed to call him mine.


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you had an easy fast, DB.
Hope you has a great time with family, KC!
Good luck horse doing, mamak!
Great pics, smrobs!
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I don't know if my weekend could get any better. I am feeling so blessed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

HorseMom1025 said:


> Kitten had a great show today in Sulphur Springs!
> 
> 
> 7/7 in Youth Mares (Acey is not a halter horse)
> 2/7 in Color Class (The Judge loved her tiger stripes)
> 3/6 in Showmanship 12 & Under (Need to work on our turns)
> 3/4 in English Walk/Trot 12 & Under (Acey was a little bratty)
> 4/6 in English Walk/Trot 18 & Under (She was the youngest in the class!)
> 1/4 in Hunt Seat Equitation 12 & Under (A PERFECT pattern! So proud!)
> 
> Mammalatja, our barn is having a play date next weekend. You should come out. It's lots of fun (and just off 121 in Blue Ridge). Our daughters are close to the same age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooooo, horsemom I could be convinced. We'll see how tomorrow goes. I would love to take my mare out to get hauled if nothing else. We haven't done anything major for 3 years. They let strangers off the street show up at your barn? I also need to check the trailer and see if it's up to it. We bought it used this past spring and were hoping to fix it up some but of course it's been sitting idle. I will message you if I seriously want to take you up on your invite.


----------



## bearkat

Hey Ya'll, have any of you heard of a drug called "fluphenazine"? My vet gave my daughter's horse a shot last June. We had a rough time at District with the heat and he ended up at the vets on fluids for 2 days. He suggested this to help calm his nerves so he would drink at the shows. Now I finally checked it out online and I'm a little nervous! He is getting 1cc every 3 weeks. No problems yet, but worse I think it's illegal, and yep we have a show next weekend.


----------



## outnabout

Kayella said:


> Never!! I live in Houston and driving to Santa Fe where my vet is ensures we encounter a lot of "donkeys" on the road. People not letting us over, people cutting in front of us at the last second. I swear, one person cut in front of us in the middle of an INTERSECTION and then slammed on his brakes. I swear to god, if my horse had actually been in the trailer(we left him at the vet for a water deprivation test) I would have gotten out of that truck and pulled them by their hair out of their's. You do NOT cut in front of someone hauling a trailer. It's a 5K truck hauling a 3K pound trailer with a 600 pound horse in it. We cannot stop on a dime. My brain damaged clutsy yearling cannot stop on a dime. If you try or do cut in front of us, expect a loud objection by truck horn up your a$$. :evil:
> 
> /rantover
> 
> Anywaaaays :lol: I've been in a horrible mood this past week and even worse this morning. So I obviously needed some horsey therapy. I went out to the barn and spent a few hours spoiling Henny. I gave him a bath, cleaned his sheath, and let him graze on some green green grass. He very much enjoyed it and so did I!
> 
> 
> Can this boy grow some hair or what? Look how long his memory braid is getting <3
> 
> 
> Henny is a majestic beast :lol:
> 
> 
> But he really is photogenic when he wants to be! This boy knows how to make me happy like no one else could. I am very blessed to call him mine.


Hauling in traffic... Can be nerve wracking! I don't let anyone talk to me when I'm tacking up my horse, hooking up the trailer, and especially not when hauling... When not at work I tend to be pretty ADD LOL. It's usually very early in the morning on the way to a trail ride, and a weekend day, then I don't drive over 50 mph so everyone passes me on the freeway. Usually driving out of town rather than through. Funny, when we were talking about the new trail south of Dallas my first thought was... Oh no, I'm not hauling through Dallas! But it is just off I 20 so I wouldn't be driving through town


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja, all you need is an up to date coggins for any horse you bring. We love new riders! Usually we do barrels, poles and two other events. In October, we add a costume contest. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

bearkat said:


> Hey Ya'll, have any of you heard of a drug called "fluphenazine"? My vet gave my daughter's horse a shot last June. We had a rough time at District with the heat and he ended up at the vets on fluids for 2 days. He suggested this to help calm his nerves so he would drink at the shows. Now I finally checked it out online and I'm a little nervous! He is getting 1cc every 3 weeks. No problems yet, but worse I think it's illegal, and yep we have a show next weekend.


Get your vet to write you a note and let show management know. Drugs are only illegal at shows if you are using them for an illegal purpose (although certain drugs are banned altogether, like ace). If you let them know it's for a medical condition they will usually allow it. You might also ask firstly if they are doing drug tests. Most of the time they don't.


----------



## womack29

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I had a busy one. Decided to give up on growing out my hair and went back to my pixie and Ihad forgotten how much I love it. My hubby says he has his tinker bell back. Great riding this weekend and love that he weather is cooler. Got o walk my boder collie bailey at 6:30 tonight. Did wake up saturday with blisters all over my hands as feet. Being the good nurse I am I blew it of but it was worse today. Went to the walk in clinc and ended up getting a steroid shot and oral prednisone. Ready for next weekend going to the ranch to camp and ride.


----------



## mammakatja

Well this picture should say it all. We are now the proud owners of 13 year old Jay. He is such a sweetheart. Unloaded him at our place, threw a halter on him and despite a strange place, strange horses, and septic sprinklers going, he was cool and calm as can be. He's perfect for my daughter. A little lazy and maybe not completely perfect conformation. He's also got an ever so slight parrot mouth. But I think it makes him cute and I already trust him completely. Can't wait to watch them grow together over the next couple of years.


----------



## smrobs

Hey, perfect conformation or not, a trustworthy horse is worth his weight in gold. He looks like an absolute darling .


----------



## bearkat

Get your vet to write you a note and let show management know. Drugs are only illegal at shows if you are using them for an illegal purpose (although certain drugs are banned altogether, like ace). If you let them know it's for a medical condition they will usually allow it. You might also ask firstly if they are doing drug tests. Most of the time they don't. 

Thanks! I guess you're right, they really never have tested anything at the shows. The stuff I read on the internet had me freaking out. But he's been on it for 4 months now, and no problems.


----------



## kctop72

Yep mamma, a picture is worth a thousand words and your daughter looks very happy and excited. Congrats on your beautiful new addition!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. I need a "do over" for the weekend. Saturday, after cleaning house, making breakfast, showering. Went for a ride. Where I've been riding, people are dove hunting, so rode along side the road. Lil has never been skittish or afraid or cars. Saturday she was skittish from the get go. Tried to buck and turn towards home at every car. After an hour I got tired of fighting her, turned around headed home. Was about 150 yrds from home, a group of at least 50 motorcycles drove by, she started bucking, rearing, turning circles. Did they slow down, or move to far lane? NO! Lil ended up backing into the barbed wire fence and went over backwards, I landed on the T-post, luckily wasnt impaled, and she landed on me, just my leg, she got up, ran towards home. Then the bikes stopped when they saw her running. I got up, blood running down my finger from a pretty good cut, I can feel wounds on my back. I start walking towards home. DH is home in the shop, sees the bikes stopped, then sees Lil running by. He said he hasn't ran so far and so hard in a long time. Got in his truck to come find me. By that time, one of the bikers had given me a ride to where Lil was. She wouldn't let anyone near her. But, she stood still when I got to her. I thanked bikers for stopping and trying to catch her. Walked her home. She pranced, reared, snorted all the way until I got her saddle off. She has a few small cuts on her hip. I have a numb finger, steri-strips on the cut. Didn't want to go in for sutures. Numerous bruises on my back, along with scrapes. I needed to get back on her to make her know she wasn't going to get away with it, but I was too damned sore!


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats on the new horse, Mamak!

I had about a dozen too many rainbow jello shots at Gay Pride yesterday. Arrived at the office late, after lying in bed too long trying to decide if I should call in sick. Going to be a rough one, but it's my own dumb fault 

Ground drove Cash through patterns around cones, over poles, raised poles, the bridge, and backed U's, V's, and zig zags. Even convinced him to walk over & between the big piles of sand that was delivered for the dressage arena. I started pulling his darn mane yesterday, too, since the longish bits and rubbed off bits looked so messy. Have yet to replace my clippers, but I trimmed up his bridlepath, ears, and fetlocks with my scissors. He'd look even more handsome if all the bug bite blisters wouldn't have left behind mange-y looking bare spots all over his chest, neck, legs, and face.


----------



## kctop72

Oh nu. Sorry to hear about that but glad y'all weren't seriously hurt. Hope your next ride is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oh my gosh, Nu! Glad neither of you was seriously injured! Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## clippityclop

Nu so sorry about your wounds - hope they heal fast - what a huge mess. I hope Lil settles down and this was a one time thing for her.

Yesterday I jumped on my yellow horse with a halter and lead and went to go check some fence in the back. YES, it is dove season - my horse was being a total A$$ - spinning, snorting with his tail straight up - prancing in place and being a real jerk. The college kids that often hunt/play on the lake next to us left a black and white cooler off in the distance near the water edge and my horse saw that and acted like a total idiot. You'd think the thing was going to come thru the fence and eat our livers. His heart was beating so hard I could feel it under my butt. 

My horses aren't usually that idiotic but I think the pigs around here have changed things up a bit. I didn't fall off, but my inner thigh muscles are sore as hades this morning from hanging on while riding the twist-o-whirl. I marched him right into the arena and worked him a little bit longer until he calmed down a bit and put him back.


----------



## Kayella

Oh gosh, Nu, that must have been really scary. Glad to hear that you didn't get seriously injured as it could've ended really badly! I hope you and Lil recover quickly.


----------



## smrobs

Holy crap, Nu! That's terrifying :shock:. So glad that neither of you were seriously hurt.


----------



## mammakatja

Same here Nu! I'm sooooo glad to hear no one was super seriously hurt. That could have turned out really really bad. So sorry this happened. And that first ride after a big spill always sucks. You're tense, the horse knows it so he's tense, but you gotta get through it. Healing vibes headed your way.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

NU!!!! STAY SAFE!!! Clumsiness is me, Tori, and TG's specialty! -_- hahahhaha love you! Glad yall werent too hurt


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance I volunteer to come up there and give the bikers the finger since you are injured.
Dove season at the farm sounds like a small war. We move the cattle and horses to the interior of the farm and padlock all the gates.
We also patrol the dirt road that encircles our property and call the sheriff if any one is trespassing.
However there are almost 6 square miles and we cant keep the more determined hunters out.
We have lost 2 cows and had a horse injured by stray bullets during deer season .
Hope you feel well soon and maybe you can talk Texasgal into riding her bike around that mare to get her used to it. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA, all we have to do is leave old horse shoes upside down on the pavement. POP! Minefield.


----------



## nuisance

After the first weekend, we really haven't heard a lot of shooting. We think it's because it's so dry. Even in my pasture, we rarely see them, last year we had quite a few. My co-worker told me I'm running out of lives, I'd better watch it! I figure I'm down to 2 or 3 lives left! lol I just wish I could have seen DH run, that would have made it all better! lol


----------



## womack29

NU hope you are healing well. That really sucks.


----------



## outnabout

Mamma, that pic of your daughter with her new horse is priceless! So glad it all worked out. Looking forward to more pics of the two.
Nu thank goodness you are, well for the most part, ok! Hope that the group of bikers learned a lesson about coming up on another type of rider. You've got to be hurting about now, but I guess you nurses know how to deal with aches and pains.

Speaking of... Wow Cyn maybe you are beginning to recover about now LOL
Oh to be young  

As for my knee, it's better, still don't know what I did to cause the pain and swelling, but I will never ever take steroids again in my life! Took with food as directed but messed up my gut all day Sunday and today. Couldn't even stomach coffee this morning.


----------



## womack29

As for my knee, it's better, still don't know what I did to cause the pain and swelling, but I will never ever take steroids again in my life! Took with food as directed but messed up my gut all day Sunday and today. Couldn't even stomach coffee this morning.[/QUOTE]


With you on the steroids ended up steroid injection and on taper for this crazy rash i ended up with. Mt stomach is torn up and I had them with food


----------



## kctop72

Good Tuesday morning y'all! 

I'm so excited because my daughter is NOT going back to Colorado! 

Got a question for y'all. At what point do you change your young horses over to a regular feed? We currently feed Apache equine jr and she is at least 18 months old and we've had her for a year now, time sure does fly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning!

Yay for your daughter staying, KC! IMO, Apache would be just fine on regular feed, if she needs any at all. I've never pushed grain on anything that wasn't being worked, as long as they were maintaining their condition on grass & hay. That's the buckskin, right? Last night I dreamt you gave her to me. Wishful thinking, lol


----------



## Kayella

KC, is she an easy keeper? If so, look into a ration balancer. Henny's been on one since he was 6ish months old and I think he does great on it. He only gets 1 1/2 pounds a day so he's not being loaded down with pounds and pounds of feed a day to meet nutritional requirements.


----------



## kctop72

She was on the skinny side when we got her. She currently gets 1/2 scoop twice a day with hay and turned out at least 2 days a week. Dh wants to increase her feed but considering I feed most of the time, she doesn't get the extra dh gives her nor do the other horses that don't get worked regularly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

It looks like you'd be having to feed 13-14 pounds a day(holy moly!) in order to meet nutritional requirements according to Purina. That is just crazy. But I'd seriously look into Purina Enrich 32, what I feed. I only feed 1 1/2 pounds a day to meet nutritional requirements. That's less than half a scoop per feeding. It's a low calorie feed, basically a pelleted mineral supplement. The 32 is meant to be fed with grass hay, the 12 is meant to be fed with alfalfa.

ETA: Just kidding. They apparently changed it to Enrich Plus now. It's the same thing as the 32, though. 

http://horse.purinamills.com/products/enrichplus/ECMD2-0032703.aspx


----------



## womack29

Is it Friday yet. Have no motivation to work going camping and trail riding this weekend. Keep removing myself my job helps to find my riding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Where did you get that information Kay, that doesn't make any sense to feed that much to a young'n?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

My horse eats like none other... haha but yeah, thats a lot of food.. :/ 
WMac, ikr... Friday... come faster...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Oh! and im having another toe surgery today.. Its to remove the nail bed on the previous ingrown toenail so it cant come back... Yay...


----------



## Kayella

From the Purina website. But that says as a complete feed without any roughage. But they don't tell you how much to feed when you are feeding hay? Weird.

Purina Horse Feeds - EQUINE FAMILY


----------



## kctop72

Yeah, I found it. We followed the suggestion on the bag that has both listed. The hay makes a huge difference in lbs fed and we feed very good hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cleave's weight progress!!! He is starting to get definition on his muscles now too, this was taken last week. I have officially, today, had him 2 months.


----------



## clippityclop

KC, I'm old school - I keep my babies on a low molasses feed (junior feed) until they are two, then I switch them to some simple pelleted feed that everyone else is getting - and just watched their weight so they didn't get too thin while they did the 'uphill' 'downhill' growing thing thru their third year. Of course I'm always messing with mine the whole time - lungeing, trailering out and camping and lead lining the whole time, teaching to drive and pull old tires, teaching them to retrieve their feed pan - numerous things that keep their minds busy and cause enough stress (even if only mentally) to burn calories. But you don't have to feed an expensive junior feed - just mix some adult pellets with some crimped oats or a little alfalfa hay or pellets and a touch of corn oil and call it a day. Just don't let the babies walk around ribby - keep them sleek and moving around. Makes for nice strong and dense bones as a three year old when it is time to start making wet saddle blankets.:wink:


----------



## oh vair oh

We put our babies on MFM 12/10 dry mix as yearlings. Of course ours are used for performance. Love that feed, a little goes a long way for them. Great for a shiny coat because it has a lot of omega oils.


----------



## dbarabians

Glad your daughter is home and her adventure did not result in any harm.
kctop I would feed that filly equine jr until she is at least 2 to ensure she has all the nutrition she can get in order to grow and develop correctly.
I intend to feed Cassius jr feed until he is past 2. I want that boy to grow grow grow. 
Saturday did not go well. The person driving me to the temple never showed back up at the right time to pick me up.
Took a taxi almost 50 miles and no one wants to know how much that is.
Needless to say when they did show up at my house I was livid. Especially since he was paid in advance. dinner was late and I was hungry.
Started treatment today and it is not so bad.
kiara and smrobs I will have the new tshirts by the end of the week.
too much on my agenda and this old brain requires me to make list now. So I thought they were ready and I must have told her to wait. Case of the Dumb### here. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

How frustrating, DB! Hope the treatments go smoothly!


----------



## kctop72

Dba, glad your treatment wasn't as bad as you thought it would be. Here's to a speedy recovery for you with minimal treatments

Thanks for the feed advice everyone, I just want to make sure she has everything she needs as she grows. She's definitely grown more in growth than height but she's still young and has plenty of time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

DBA, youre awesome.


----------



## Kayella

Good KC! I saw the amount they advised and just went "@[email protected]" lol. When I brought Henny home he was on SafeChoice. I was having to feed him 6-7 pounds a day. He actually lost weight and want gaining. So I put him on the ration balancer and he has just bloomed into a beautiful boy. We switched hay suppliers in May and this is the prettiest hay I've ever seen. Jiggs at 17% protein and Tifton(what I'm feeding now) at 19% protein. The boys are fat and sassy on it. 

DB, glad to hear your visit went well, minus the trabsportation. Hopefully things are smoother from here on out for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

So sad your weekend was a flop though.. I would have paper cut the person to death. (confuses cops, who does that sh*t? lol)


----------



## nuisance

I've been feeding Kit, Safe Choice she eats about 1/2-3/4 scoop (3 qt scoop) a day, and I add a pound of Calf Manna to it. She's growing by leaps and bounds!


----------



## dbarabians

You should come out and see these foals kctop omolene 300 has made these suckers grow . They are all going to be larger than their sire and dams.
Good nutirition is a must if the colt will ever grow to its full size.
Everyone I am ok and thanks for the encouraging words. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> DBA, youre awesome.


DBA IS awesome, isn't he?


----------



## Cynical25

When's this dessert party y'all keep posting about then slacking on? I could really go for a cookie or some cake right now. Even a chocolate malt or shake would suffice...


----------



## kctop72

I know dba and I keep saying I'm gonna come see them but things keep coming up. Then I drive by your road and wish I had time or think I wonder if Donald is home???? 
My son and I are going on a road trip to Stephen F Austin with my sister on Saturday to check out the school
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Here ya go CYN - wasn't sure if your preference was ooey, gooey or chewy...


----------



## womack29

Gee yum considering I am on steroids right now and although yesterday the did not make me hungry today I could eat as much as a horse


----------



## outnabout

Eli was on equine junior until about this time last year when I started him on Ultium Growth as I heard good things about it. I need to transition him off it as he will be three in late February. He's 14.3 hands now and I knew he would be a big boy for a quarter horse, just like his sire. My mare at 18 is on Purina senior 1/2 scoop twice a day. They get hay too. In an ideal world they would get nothing but hay, but with the drought situation we have now I couldn't afford to feed only hay.


----------



## clippityclop

I can't believe all that is going on in CO and we are dry as a bone.


----------



## outnabout

Anybody hear how much longer we have in this drought cycle? I've only heard a lot of hearsay, not information from valid scientific sources.


----------



## oh vair oh

Don't worry, it will for sure rain cats and dogs at the end of this week when we have to get a trailer on our property to transport a horse we sold.

Never fails to do so when the only way to turn around is in the dirt. x.x


----------



## kctop72

Happy Hump Day Y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

outnabout said:


> Anybody hear how much longer we have in this drought cycle? I've only heard a lot of hearsay, not information from valid scientific sources.


I get this little publication in the mail every week (for a few years now) and they are usually right on target. Expert: Cattle producers should plan for dought - The Eagle: Land & Livestock Post

I hope everyone has all the hay they need now since it will be scarce this winter and if it rains next spring like they say it will, it may be too wet to get the spring cut and people will really be needing some by then and I bet it will be pricey! Might want to stock up enough to last to May of next year.


----------



## nuisance

I've been bad, keep postponing buying mine. I'll just need 3-4 round bales, if that many. I guess I'd better break down and do it while I can. I have 20+ square bales, but like the round bales, so I can just take one out inthe pasture, to the feeder, and not have to bother with square bales daily. I'm lazy that way! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Those desserts were drool-worthy, CC.

Out of curiousity, how long does a round bale last and with how many horses, Nu? I can't believe how fast Cash and his 5 pasture-mates chow through one! I do not miss sourcing and loading/unloading hay.

TG - you're so quiet these days. Hope the new job is going well!


----------



## smrobs

The roundbales that we get (average about 1500 pounds) will usually last a little over a week for 8 average horses if there's no grass in the pasture. They last about the same with 5 drafts. If there is some grazing to be had, that might give us an extra 3-5 days.


----------



## dbarabians

A good way to determine how many roundbales might be needed is 1 round bale a month for every horse. 
I have found that to be too many and like smrobs said depends on the size and type of hay.
Everyone needs to go out and buy rye grass seed NOW and broadcast it out in late Oct or early NOV. That will give the horses something to graze on and stretch out the hay you buy.
It has to be spread out before a good rain and will last until the heat returns next year.
Or buy alfalfa pellets or cubes and feed them in addition to grain and hay. gotta soak them first. 
Smrobs I want some of those 1500 pound round bales.... do you deliver? Shalom


----------



## smrobs

LOL, no, sorry. We get them from a supplier up here. He bales them himself and bales them tight. They are hard to handle even with the tractor because they make it front heavy. I've nearly tipped it over more than once because I hit a hole with a front tire while hauling one.


----------



## Kayella

I'm actually kinda interested in trying out round bales, though I have no where to store them. I can store about 50 bales at a time and go through a bale every 2-2 1/2 days. So that means I can only store enough to last me about 3 months. :/ I'll be buying some next month and will have to figure out where to store enough to last me until at least March. We do have a storage unit at the storage place right behind our barn. The only thing I worry about is mold because the units smell musky and moldy already. Maybe I can store at my friend's barn in exchange for buying her some hay.... We shall see. I'm gonna be broke buying so much hay LOL. 

What are some do's and don't's about feeding round bales? Do you set them on their side or upright? Is it okay if it rains/floods on the bale?


----------



## nuisance

Knock on wood, we've had plenty pasture, I just put the round bales out for extra if they needed it. 6 bales lasted me 2 winters, first winter was 2 horses, 2nd was 3 horses, when I got Lil. They'd just as soon eat grass than the bales. 

We do have 70% chance of rain tomorrow night!


----------



## smrobs

Kayella, it's really best if you get some sort of roundbale feeder, either a slow-feeder net or a solid metal/plastic feeder to keep them from trampling and laying on the hay. As for whether it's better on end or on it's side, that depends on the horse. I usually feed mine in the pasture on it's side because Olen can't reach the top of the bale and has to try to eat through the netting. No bueno.

The only problem with it getting rained on is if it takes weeks for your horses to eat a single bale. If it gets rained on, then it is possible for it to mold before the horses eat it all.


----------



## kctop72

There are 18 horses at our barn plus 3 cows. The owner puts out round bales for his cows and it doesn't take long to wipe it out. He's going to pit his first one out for the season this week and we are starting a pasture rotation for the horses for multiple reasons. The first one being horses are getting hurt and we have to figure out who it is. The second is to help maintain grass, whats left of it. And lastly the boarders that just leave their horses out 24x7 and not take care of them, ugh.....Now they will not have a choice. Barn owner said like it or leave, he's an awesome guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Thanks for the tips. The round bale would be for just my two boys. They may be short but they can eat! Would you think a 12.1 hh pony could reach the top of the bale if it were right side up? I thought you were supposed to take the netting off? XD See, I don't know anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Normal people do take the netting off because it's believed that it can cause botulism, but I just can't afford to un-net it around here. The wind usually blows so bad that if I take the net off, half the bale ends up scattered across the neighbor's field, even if it's in a feeder.

BUT, most reports I've seen regarding botulism was in round bales contained like this, with the solid plastic wrap. That contains the moisture and limits the oxygen and allows the hay to ferment. Or, if there is a small animal carcass in there, voila, you've got botulism.









But the bales I get are wrapped with netting like this or in the twine, both of which allow air movement.


----------



## dbarabians

I always cut the netting off when feeding horses. I dont want it in my pastures.
I also stand them right side up. I dont use a roundbale feeder and only put another one out when they clean the first one up.
Round bales are good if you have the livestock on pasture and have more than 2-3 animals.
You can also peel that round bale and feed it like baled hay to avoid waste.
I use one for the stallions and it last me nearly a month.
When hay gets scarce make sure you buy this years cutting. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

My bales had a plastic twine wrapped around them, no netting. I cut it off, and threw it away, like DBA, didn't want it in the pasture. One of the area people have put their round bales in the plastic. My dad was telling me about the, $50 a bale, which is reasonable for around here, but I'm afraid of the plastic. To me, I would think it would keep any moisture in, to make it mold, but if people are having botulism problems with it, I for sure won't buy it!


----------



## smrobs

Since I leave the netting on mine, I do pick up the old netting whenever I put a new bale out.


Though there is quite a lot of old netting and twine that is working it's way out of the ground from when it _didn't_ get picked up while I was living in Amarillo :evil:.


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance from what I gather if the hay is cured properly before baling there is no issues with botulism.
The little waste per bale from not wrapping it completely though is not enough to worry about.
Besides that part acts like compost and fertilizes the area since I spread my bales out. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

I buy a years worth (52 round bales) of coastal bermuda (sometimes mixed with winter rye) at a time. The bales are 1300lbs and are tested to yield 12% protein on average. I use a skid steer on tracks with a hay spike and feed it to my horses in a round bale feeder made for horses, not cows. I have four adult horses and they clean one up (every morsel) in one week. Even if it gets rained on after we put it out, they will eat it before it molds. Ours comes in netting and we take the netting off. We get our hay right out of the pasture as it is baled, or after he bales it and brings it in and stores it in a huge barn so either way, we buy it before it gets rained on and we take it home and put it under the sheds to keep it dry and out of direct sunlight/weather. I've been feeding this way for years - it works for us.

I tried one of those fancy, lightweight, heavy black PVC pipe cattle round bale feeders. One would have thought it was a great idea b/c it was so light weight and open and the horses could eat out of it at every angle. No bueno. They liked to put their heads between the pvc rails to eat and after about 30 days, had rubbed their entire manes out from the friction. So now I have this really nice, new cattle feeder (cost me $200) sitting in the back untouched.

Anyone want to buy a nice cattle round feeder? I can make you a great deal. :wink:


----------



## Kayella

Round bale feeders freak me out, especially the pipe ones. I would be scared my horse would get his head stuck in it, spook, and snap his neck. I'd much rather use a hay net, one that they couldn't get their feet stuck in. I don't think round bales are feasible for us, though. I think just the hay bags and square bales are the way we have to go. 25 pounds of hay split into three hay bags will last my two around 12 hours.


----------



## nuisance

My friends, just have the round bale feeders for cattle. Every one of their horses has an area of no mane where they've rubbed it off! But they're half the price as horse ones. I don't understand why. Not any more pipe, probably even less. I guess because us silly horse people will buy them huh?!


----------



## smrobs

Little trick to keep them from rubbing out their manes....turn the feeder over upside down :wink:.


----------



## womack29

Is it time for dove season to be over yet??? Getting sugar ready for a big ride this weekend and our ride this evening was disturbed my all the shotgun sounds. I am greatfulthat she dies not really spook at the sound I think it night annoy me more than her. Stayed on our property and did not go out and about tonight because I sure did not want to come up on poaching hunters. Our poor neighboring cotton farmers are having hell with the poachers this year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

I do round bales but only have one mouth to feed so it lasts about 5 weeks. I do take netting off but use a round bale ring and daily I put what is around on the ground back in. My hubby says I make her ear leftovers. Has anyone ever had a bad thing happen from leaving netting on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back 40

Kayella said:


> people cutting in front of us at the last second. I swear, one person cut in front of us in the middle of an INTERSECTION and then slammed on his brakes.


That happens to us in California quite a bit especially around the LA area. Usually it is folks trying to get you to hit them so that they can sue you.

It is usually a good idea to have a front and rear car camera recording as you drive along. With video evidence you can usually dump a world of hurt on them and take them to the cleaners or send them to jail for a few years.

Staged auto crashes

We were boxed-in one year and 3 cars tried to pin us in (working as a group) and get us to hit one of them.


----------



## Kayella

Back 40, that's crazy! I've heard of people doing that and it's just ridiculous. I don't know what's more disappointing - them stooping so low, or them feeling like they HAVE to stoop so low. :/

Anyways, I took Mr. Henny for a walk today. He saw a lot of horse eating monsters(rocks) and did a lot of looking and prancing in place. There were also some dogs barking and beating against a wooden fence. Being able to hear them and not see them is what freaked him out the most, I think. And then he spooked at a fence. :lol: He had no problem with a bike whizzing by, though. Strange, strange horse. A lot more walks are in order to get his nerves under control. He became a lot more spooky after his accident. I can't blame the poor guy. His left eye looks down a little now so he doesn't have the best vision. ): But he was a very good boy about spooking in place and walked over the cement drainage ditch again with no problem.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Ok, so how long does a mare heat cycle last? 

Kitten was riding Acey tonight and Acey was being a total brat. We thought it was the saddle (she hasn't used her Western saddle in months because Kitten has been working English or bareback). The saddle weighs 3x more than English and I had a new pad under it. We switched back to the old pad...still a brat.

When we put Acey back in her paddock and she started squirting, flagging, and shaking her butt at the gelding next door. We have a playday this weekend and I'm hoping she will be over it by Saturday. Otherwise, Kitten is in for a bumpy ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Heat cycles last 3-10 days depending on the horse and the time of year. This late about 3 days is normal. So if she is in heat she should be out by the weekend. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

Thanks Dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yes Nu, I've noticed that too - horse bale feeders are more expensive. This is the one I finally settled on and it works great keeping the falling hay inside - nothing to rub manes, and loops big enough that feet can't get stuck but heads can't get in.









This is the one I have that is lighter and more economical (plus doesn't get bent up from lifting it in the air to move it around from time to time) but rubs the hair out. 









Flipping it over doesn't do any good with this one! :wink: But I'll never use a cow one again since the episode with my foxtrotter getting his foot stuck in it, sliding down a ravine backwards and it hanging in a tree and hanging him up with nothing but his back feet to stand on until I found him hours later with heat stroke. I'll pay the extra $ for the horse ones. I don't want to go thru that again. <shiver - heart palpitations>:?


----------



## Kayella

clippityclop said:


> But I'll never use a cow one again since the episode with my foxtrotter getting his foot stuck in it, sliding down a ravine backwards and it hanging in a tree and hanging him up with nothing but his back feet to stand on until I found him hours later with heat stroke. I'll pay the extra $ for the horse ones. I don't want to go thru that again. <shiver - heart palpitations>:?


^^Why I never want to use a round bale feeder! They sound like pony death traps! :-(


----------



## kctop72

Good Thursday morning y'all...one day closer to FRIDAY!!!!! I'm very excited about taking my son to Stephen F Austin (SFA) Saturday and checking out the school!

CC, can't say I blame you for not wanting to use a cattle feeder. Poor guy, I feel so sorry for him and you having to go through that.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! Sky keeps looking slightly rainy here in Dallas, but nothing more than a few drops the last two days. Hoping it rains soon.


----------



## womack29

I use a round bale feeder for horses like the one clipity clop posted and have for many yrs and never has a problem

Kcpt02 have a great trip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Thanks womack29

Dba, hope all goes well for you today.

Tg, I hope you're enjoying your new job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

That looks like the one I have also (horse one). Dad found one used, cheap, he has for his house. He has my paint mare, Stormy, over there. Lil and Cat were picking on her so bad. She needs a new home, as a pasture buddy, if anyone knows someone who needs one. Free. Just want her to go to someone who will take care of her.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I am sitting in Foundation College Mathematics and Calculus and listening to one of our students sing his homecoming invitation! SO CUTE!!! sorry. had to share!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Woah woah woah... Who is Back40?! im back to not getting notifications! GRRRR


----------



## nuisance

newbie, only one post.....

Doc is off today and tomorrow, so I'm just sitting around doing nothing. Almost no phone calls coming in.***knock on wood*** Rooms stocked, cleaned. Copies made of stuff I need more copies of. I think I'm going home at lunch. Going to saddle up Lil, and pony Kit around the pasture, see how they both react to it. In a couple months when Kit is weaned, hopefully, I can start taking Kit on rides with me, to get her use to stuff. But, have to see how Lil reacts first! Then I'm going to stand Lil in the driveway (with me on her) and make her stand still while the cars go by. and hopefully some motor cycles. Get her not spooky with them again. Hopefully it was a one time thing!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Ohhh okay. Is Back40 from texas?? *confused*


----------



## clippityclop

I left my truck windows down all night with hopes to get rain (not really, I just forgot) but a swarm of mosquitoes moved in instead. Today there are some dark clouds, but I'm not convinced. 

I posted in a comment on FB that my east Tx friends have rented Chapas group camp in Bandera for the 17-19th of October which is the same weekend Bandera is having their Ranch Heritage weekend https://www.facebook.com/events/116695708476241/ . I'm trying to decide if I want to go. Better yet I'm trying to figure out how to go without taking the whole family (they are so high maintenance). It's a check in after 3pm on thursday and checkout by 11 am on Sunday type of weekend. For some of you, those are work days.

Hmmm....it will be dry there this time of year - need shoes on horses - have to fill up my 50 gallon tank of water and bring it with me as well b/c they won't let you hose horses off with their water since the drought is bad - other than that, what a nice place for a meet and greet as someone else mentioned earlier on FB as well............


----------



## nuisance

Sounds like fun. I've seen pics of rides around that area, beautiful. The river/creek was running then lol. Can't remember the name of the ride. I'll try to go next time, if I hear of it in time. 

Starting to sprinkle out there!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I am praying for rain. If it happens, i am letting my pony out to play in it. hahaha


----------



## HorseMom1025

I have washed my car and watered the lawn. I'm hoping it's enough to entice the rain gods. Of not, anyone want to plan an outdoor party with no rain contingency plan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sounds good. We should make it at the lake. Just for that extra "umph"


----------



## Endiku

We have rain here in Katy!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Heres hoping y'all get some of it too. My two ladies are having a ball and NONE of the horses are under shelters...they're all soaking up some much needed moisture!


----------



## clippityclop

Earlier today I was sitting on the patio and kept hearing what I thought was thunder in the distance. Then I just realized my neighbor was pulling a big seed/fertilizer trailer with her truck around her pasture. She has more faith in the weather than me. I'm not going to put my rye out until late October - early November. The fire ants will carry it off at this point.

But here just a second ago, my youngest came back in from the doggy door (that is her gate to freedom to the back yard) and told me big drops landed on her arm. I will have to go see for myself to believe it. She was playing with the dogs - it might just be spit.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kayella

Glorious rain!!


----------



## nuisance

Trying to spit a little rain here and there. Need more! 

Took dog to vet. He's been limping for awhile, took him a month ago, they have me some anti-inflammatories, said bring him back if he's not better. They didn't do anything. Took him back, they xrayed him. He has arthritis. He's not even 3 yrs old yet! Gave me some glucosamine/chondroitin and Omega 3/vitamin supplements, hopefully to help prevent further erosion. Don't want to put him on stronger stuff daily because it can cause liver problems, have to do monthly blood work, and he's so old. $250 down the drain... he's worth it, but I could have use that money.... on my horses! lol


----------



## mammakatja

I have ridden every horse on this property today trying to get a ride in before they supposedly get a few days off from the rain. Then after my girls got home, we saddled up again just because we figured as soon as we got them all saddled, it would start pouring. Well, we got our ride in, and no rain yet. :-| The radar looks pretty though. Here's a shot of us. And hey, that second pic is what my backyard looks like due to the many weeks of drought. It's also what my pastures looks like. I literally freak out every time the horses come flying in for their dinner. I have visions of broken legs and flipping horses. :shock:









And no, my hands will never be used to model in infomercials.


----------



## womack29

Those cracks when we lived outside Corsicana I had never seen that. Glad to be back in Lubbock I'm the red dirt that does not crack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

nuisance said:


> Trying to spit a little rain here and there. Need more!
> 
> Took dog to vet. He's been limping for awhile, took him a month ago, they have me some anti-inflammatories, said bring him back if he's not better. They didn't do anything. Took him back, they xrayed him. He has arthritis. He's not even 3 yrs old yet! Gave me some glucosamine/chondroitin and Omega 3/vitamin supplements, hopefully to help prevent further erosion. Don't want to put him on stronger stuff daily because it can cause liver problems, have to do monthly blood work, and he's so old. $250 down the drain... he's worth it, but I could have use that money.... on my horses! lol


Have you tried glucosamine my friend that has boxers uses it and it has made a huge difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

HorseMom1025 said:


> I have washed my car and watered the lawn. I'm hoping it's enough to entice the rain gods. Of not, anyone want to plan an outdoor party with no rain contingency plan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are praying for rain too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

It's weird. We live in this black clay belt because if you drive even less than 10 miles toward Bonham (north), the soil is completely different. Lucky us. I literally have to body slam my front door to open and close it right now.


----------



## womack29

clippityclop said:


> I can't believe all that is going on in CO and we are dry as a bone.


Have some dirt bike friends up there riding and they said lots of rain. Told themes bring it back to texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

mammakatja said:


> Well this picture should say it all. We are now the proud owners of 13 year old Jay. He is such a sweetheart. Unloaded him at our place, threw a halter on him and despite a strange place, strange horses, and septic sprinklers going, he was cool and calm as can be. He's perfect for my daughter. A little lazy and maybe not completely perfect conformation. He's also got an ever so slight parrot mouth. But I think it makes him cute and I already trust him completely. Can't wait to watch them grow together over the next couple of years.
> 
> View attachment 282242


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Rain, we got glorious rain!!*happydance*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Glorious RAIN.......pain in the butt dh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, if I could, I'd gladly send some of the rain we're getting down a bit farther south. We're up about an inch already and it's showing no signs of stopping for the rest of the night.


----------



## mammakatja

Woooohoooo! Now we're cooking with fire!! Or....uh....putting out the fire. It's raining!!!!!!! Such a glorious sound on our metal roof.


----------



## Taz

Hi guys, I live in Scurry, tx, that's close to Kaufman. I am green to horses but have 4 of them (scratching my head confusingly, shrug). I have 4 dogs and 1 cat and a husband. We live on 24 acres and I love it. I grew up in the city and even the thought of going back makes my tummy turn. I am learning more and more about my horses every day. Love working with them. Right now I have a fixator on my leg and haven't done anything with them for the past 6 months. Can't wait to get this thing off and get back to my horses. Any way just thought I would stop in and introduce my self and say hi.


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome Taz. this is the friendliest thread on the forum and it is a BS free zone so feel free to join in.

Everyone since our southern members have yet to set a date for a meet and greet how about another one here in North Texas?
A one day trail ride somewhere around the DFW metro area would be great in the next month or two.
The last of Oct or first of Nov should allow us to see some awesome foliage on some of the area trails.
I enjoyed our one adventure and am looking forward to another.
The LBJ grasslands are on my bucket list. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Taz!

MammaK, those cracks are HUGE. Deep enough to swallow small children and pets.

It has been raining here since 4:30 this morning and now it is raining harder. With those two hurricane type storms smashing into each other down in Mexico, they say it is 50/50 we get as wet as the people up north. Hopefully no serious flooding, but I wouldn't mind a good thorough all day soak.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Loving the rain! I guess Kitten will get a ride to the bus stop this morning. Normally, I make her walk, but our little town is currently getting soaked!

If anyone up in the McKinney/Bonham area is bored tomorrow, our barn is having a play day at 1:00. It's very laid back, great for kids and beginners. You can also lease a horse if you don't want to haul. Kitten, Acey and I will be there...just PM me if you want directions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! Oh what a happy, rainy Friday it is

That sounds great to me dba. Ride for the cure is sometime in October at the grasslands but not sure how that works. I know there are other places in the area to go as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Oh and welcome Taz!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

HorseMom1025 said:


> Loving the rain! I guess Kitten will get a ride to the bus stop this morning. Normally, I make her walk, but our little town is currently getting soaked!
> 
> If anyone up in the McKinney/Bonham area is bored tomorrow, our barn is having a play day at 1:00. It's very laid back, great for kids and beginners. You can also lease a horse if you don't want to haul. Kitten, Acey and I will be there...just PM me if you want directions.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to pass on hopefully just this invite this time since my trailer is now stuck in mud (go figure after weeks of drought) and one of my horses needs a coggins renewal, but I sure want to try to take you up on it next time. How often does your barn do play days like these? It sounds absolutely perfect. So I guess y'alls arena is covered?


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!

My neighborhood streets had running water levels higher than the curbs, and the highways through downtown Dallas were a nightmare this morning. Hope y'all stay safe!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja, we try to do it every month. The next one is October 26. We will do a trail ride for St. Jude's in the morning (we add in a few trail challenge obstacles for fun), a pot luck lunch, a costume contest and then the play day. It will be a full day of events.

Our barn has two covered arenas, so we're good to go rain or shine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

So happy some of Texas is getting rain. Nothing here in Lubbock but we are praying for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Yep, I didn't even mind waiting in traffic this morning! HorseMom, that sounds like fun. Too bad our Church is doing their trunk or treat on the 26th. 

Our playday is next saturday and it's the last one in the series. Not sure if we'll start another one this year or not.


----------



## Kayella

It's been raining all morning and was on and off last night. It's starting to feel like fall!


----------



## pixelsandponies

Happy Friday everyone! I was at the barn when the cool breeze and rain first rolled in yesterday, and it felt WONDERFUL!  I'm looking forward to fall.

View attachment 285866


----------



## outnabout

dbarabians said:


> Welcome Taz. this is the friendliest thread on the forum and it is a BS free zone so feel free to join in.
> 
> Everyone since our southern members have yet to set a date for a meet and greet how about another one here in North Texas?
> A one day trail ride somewhere around the DFW metro area would be great in the next month or two.
> The last of Oct or first of Nov should allow us to see some awesome foliage on some of the area trails.
> I enjoyed our one adventure and am looking forward to another.
> The LBJ grasslands are on my bucket list. Shalom


On Nov. 9 TETRA and probably NTRR are getting together at the new Palo Pinto Mountains state park (yes, big hills!) by Strawn on I20 for another work day. I hope it will also be a riding day. They are working on adding to the equestrian trails already developed earlier in the summer. I will be there if anyone wants to join in on the fun. Great group of people, they are serious trail riders 

For our group, how about the Trinity trail just south of Dallas suggested by Lindsay recently?


----------



## nuisance

Good morn...uh.... afternoon! didn't work today. It was raining when I got up, don't know when it started, but everything was good and muddy already . Did some errands, now waiting for the farrier. He hasn't told me he isn't coming, so I'm assuming he is. Hasn't rained in about an hour and a half. He usually calls when he heads this way, when/if he does, I'll go get the girls and bring them in, wash the mud off their feet for him. Probably good and soft feet for him today! Make it easier, maybe he'll give me a discount?! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Outnabout that sounds great . Now we need to plan a date. I want to take Star out with a group of horses he is not familiar with to see how he handles it. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Nu, I'm sure he'll love you for hosing off their legs! My farrier detests people leaving their horses muddy so much that he'll refuse to trim them! He's told me countless stories of people expecting him to go out in the field, grab the horse, clean him in the barn, trim him, let the horse back out, then clean up after himself. The nerves of some people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

It's just about 6pm and it is still raining here. Got home awhile ago and looked at my pond - still could stand to come up another two - three feet. It has been raining at a slow to medium pace since noon - a nice ground soaker. The horses are getting a nice break from the flies and so are the goats. Hooray for the wet stuff!

I might actually get to weed my garden. The main bed is full of dead grass and has been for sometime - 2-3 foot stalks of it. The ground was so hard, you couldn't pull it out and I was contemplating turning on the drip system over night just to soften it which sounds so ridiculous to water dead grass so you can pull it up. Now that it has rained, I won't have to admit to doing that.


----------



## Taz

Getting together and riding sounds like a great idea but I can't ride till I get this fixator off my leg. 3 weeks I go back to the doctor I'm hoping he will say its time.


----------



## kctop72

What a wonderful Saturday morning! 

We're headed to nacogdoches! Looking forward to a wonderful day with family and awesome weather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider

I'm late to the party but I am just happy it stopped raining! I'm north of Houston and it has been pouring here for days. I'm stuck in my neighborhood because the creek has flooded over the road. Sigh, so much for getting groceries.


----------



## outnabout

Welcome Breakable!
The beautiful Indian summer season has begun here in north Texas. Hope everyone has a chance to take advantage of the gorgeous weather this weekend! 
Went to pick up hay and get a few things from the feed store this morning. Had planned on going out to Will Rogers to see my favorite Mustang Million horse Luke in the trail class, but had to make the hay run this morning since it was pouring down rain yesterday afternoon and have to go in to work this afternoon. Worked with my colt a little too this morning. Added finding some poles/ logs and putting "car wash" streamers up on a low-hanging branch on a tree in the pasture tomy list of things to do next week.
Oh, DBA, also looking at dates for that local trail ride...


----------



## outnabout

^^^ I meant the cow work class.. Luke won.


----------



## Kayella

Welcome Breakable! I'm just south of Houston so we're almost neighbors!


----------



## BreakableRider

Thanks for the welcome guys  

Kayella, just about! I've got family south of Houston over in Missouri City. It's possible we've run into each other in passing and just not even of known.


----------



## Kayella

Oh, Missouri City is even further south of me. By south of Houston, I mean we're RIGHT there LOL. I live in Pasadena and use Dr. Jenkins in Santa Fe!


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Breakable! Nice to have another person down by us. I live a little more north of you near that maroon town (which had another home game today - waving limp pom pom) so that makes us almost neighbors. 

Hubby and I ran away from home again (as we always do when there are home games) on the mc and cruised the back country roads. Man those big, green, shiny beetles sure do hit hard at 70 mph! They leave welts for hours and sometimes you are picking impaled bug parts out of your skin. YUK! They were everywhere sort of hovering about 5 foot off the ground. It was crazy.

We got one heck of a rain yesterday and chances are we will get it again next weekend. We also have a LOT of mud. I have four brown horses in my pasture that I've never seen before. My other four horses are gone. They act like they know me, but I've never seen them before....:lol:


----------



## texasgal

Just a quick pop in to say that I've been internet-deprived. Miss you guys .. and I managed to get a couple pics of Badger's Magical Mane Growing Power... lol


----------



## kctop72

What a bee-u-tiful mane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Glad to read that everyone is having a good weekend. Lots of rain here also and the farm near Paris got even more .
Clippityclop all my horses are now brown and I was thinking of having some pictures made to post on the colour thread to see how long the arguement lasted to determine if they were brown, fading black, bay, or just plain dirty. LOL
My arms are going to be very tired grooming horses. Anyone want to help?
Outnabout if you see any trail rides around let us know .
Ride for the Cure sounds great also and maybe we can get a team together if it is not too late. No stallions are allowed but Eddie , Flame, or Millie will do. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday mornin' y'all! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Our trip to nach was long and exhausting but it was absolutely beautiful. The SFA campus is covered in HUGE trees. It was just breathtaking. Next stops are Sam Houston State in Huntsville and Texas Tech in Lubbock.


----------



## clippityclop

Did I miss that? where is there a Ride for the Cure ride?


----------



## kctop72

At the National Grasslands in Decatur in October.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I'll have to watch for that. Don't know if I have it on my "events" on FB or not. 

Can't wait til Friday, Going to Watonga, OK. Roman Nose trail ride. First ride is at 6pm friday, then saturday am, and sunday am. A couple different trails a day. Beautiful country, according to the pics. 

Horses got their pedicures friday. Kit was running around being nosy. Cut a little place on her rear right ankle. KIDS! Don't even know what she could have hit it on! I tried ponying her on Lil Saturday. She wouldn't follow her for nothing. Lil pulls good though. finally got Kit to walking with her, but then would try to run in front of her, and stop sideways infront of Lil's chest, to stop her like she does her momma! Lots more work to do! lol


----------



## nuisance

Oh, yeah! Welcome new people! 

Taz, what'd you do to your leg?


----------



## Cynical25

Howdy, Texans! Hope it's a good week for everyone.

My pony stayed remarkably mud-free this weekend. But he still got a bath yesterday, with medicated shampoo from the vet. Half his belly is scabbed up, way worse than his usual reaction to bug bites. Most sensitive skinned and itchiest darn horse I've ever known! Sigh. Stuck around for a couple hours to make sure he didn't react to the shampoo (he welts up to everything) but all seemed well. He is otherwise FAT and happy with those never-ending round bales in his pasture.

Those massive, shiny green beetles are grossing me out. Every pasture is covered and there is a freaky, contant humming/buzzing sound. I can imagine they'd be quite a PITA on a motorcycle, CC!


----------



## QtrBel

Mamma love the pic of your daughter! DBA glad to hear all is going well. Rain glorious rain - glad to see it moved west. Now to get it to stop on my child's lesson night. 4 in a row that they have had barn lessons and very little riding time. They've ridden in the rain as long as there is no lightning. Guess what they're forecasting for tomorrow.... TG that's one beautiful looking mane. Welcome to those just joining and a hearty Howdy to everyone. Miss a week and I've missed so much. Round bales - we feed in a round bale feeder. The first bales of the season barely last a week. As long as we have grass the next ones last two weeks per 5 horses. We used to keep the young stock on a junior feed until 2. This year with just the one we're feed him Healthy Edge along with the rest. We'll see how that does for him. So far growing like a weed. He just turned 3 months so time for a thorough brushing and pics. smrobs I'm so jealous. Enjoyed the pics of the drive. Schools in and we never made it to Texas this summer. So bummed. Maybe I should push for our Easter campout to be in TX. After fighting so long for them to be somewhere in the middle my family will think I've lost it....but spring break is now the week before Easter instead of some random week of who knows choosing. I can go early, stay with one of my brothers, see old friends and enjoy being there.


----------



## QtrBel

Nu how're you doing?


----------



## nuisance

Thanks for asking. Feel good. Rode a little while this weekend, noticed how sore the tops of both sides of my buttocks are! both pierced by barbed wire. Most of the bruising gone, except for the deeper purple bruising on right flank... It's still sore, but only to touch. Finger still numb, doc says it probably will always be. Barb probably severed the nerve running down the outside of my finger. Fells weird! lol



While we're asking, TBJ, you feeling better today?


----------



## smrobs

Nu, for what it's worth, damaged nerve can regenerate, it just takes a lot of time so you may not _always_ be stuck with a numb finger. Glad you're feeling better though.

Woot! Finally found a new home for ******* :happydance:. He's the bucker that was given to me by a customer a couple of years ago and has since been standing in the pasture eating expensive hay. He went home with a young cowboy who enjoys working with problem horses and has had success with buckers. Thank God I'm rid of him. As cruel as it sounds, I was tired of feeding a worthless critter like that.


----------



## clippityclop

Glad you are feeling better Nu! Go ahead and pass the multicolored bruise flag to me. It is my turn to wave it.

I saddled up my yellow horse in my western style endurance saddle (no horn of course!) and thought I would take some pics of my trails and maybe a little video to show hubby how much deadfall was blocking everything so he'd have an idea of what we are looking at. Obviously it will take a couple of chainsaws and a couple of weekends of work.

So my great idea is that I'll take my new iphone (which isn't hooked up to service yet but everything else works) and video and take pics. I got quite a few good shots and so forth, but I wasn't paying attention and trying to duck branches, watch out for fallen stuff on the ground and make a high spirited walking horse (who normally walks at like 6 mph as his slow speed) walk slower, BAM I smacked the holy living crap (sorry so vulgar) out of my right knee cap. I thought I was going to throw up right then and there. OMG it hurt. It still hurts. I didn't know if I should get off, stay on, scream, cry, who knows. So I turned to my saddle bag of surprises (I never clean it out so you never know what is in there at any given moment in time) and found a nature valley honey oat granola bar. Oh yes, the revved up horse heard the wrapper and basically twisted his head 180 to get some and after that he was as quiet as a dream and we started back home.

Well, he was being good and my knee was numb so I thought - just ONE MORE TRAIL - got to get a video of the creek edge - it might be nice to post on here maybe - so I head down that trail and need to get some branches out of the way to get up to that area.

What are you NOT supposed to do when you injure your knee while you are on your horse, YOU DON'T DO STUPID THINGS LIKE GET OFF TO MOVE BRANCHES. B/c how the heck are you supposed to get back on with a bum leg that won't bend and immediately starts hurting like holy you know what as soon as you hit the ground.

Koty gets another piece of granola bar - he is happy to stand there while I get back on and thank goodness I'm a fitness junkie and have decent upper body strength or I'd never have gotten back in the saddle (remember, endurance saddle -no horn!) and most certainly wouldn't have been able to get out of the darn ravines and get back home 20 acres away by myself. Stuck with a fancy Iphone that hasn't been hooked up to cell service yet.

anyway, I got back on - fed my horse the rest of the granola and with my right leg hanging limp b/c I couldn't bend it to get it in the stirrup, Koty took me back to the trailer where I just chunked the saddle in on the floor and turned him back out with the others.

I did get my pics tho - and video - I just won't post the ones where I cursed and ran thru every four letter word I know and all the combinations they make when you blend them together. My knee is red and lumpy. It doesn't feel like I broke my patella, but it does look rather dented, swollen and is already huge, red and hot.

So whose turn is it next? Let me know - I'll be glad to pass the flag. :wink:


----------



## nuisance

Hope it wasn't a tall horse! Have fun with that on my 17 hander... I really need to measure her, she may be 16 something, but I bet she's right at 17. if not 16.3


just small little green spots here and there, and 2 purple ones left. and the scratches are healed/red, except for 2 deeper ones. It'll be all good. When I touch my finger near the cut area, I feel the tingling in the tip of my finger, feels like somehting crawling around inside... kinda neat! lol


----------



## outnabout

CC so sorry you hurt your knee! Did this just happen today? You've probably already done so, but if not, get some ice on it!

I won't take that flag since I've already had a trail mishap several years ago. Long story, but it ends with me saying to myself, "Oh well, I'm not afraid to die" as I see the horse's rear end sliding down the hill on the rocks towards my head... I survived but my friend behind me started crying because she thought I was gonna die, then there was the horse behind her who dumped the rider and took off, leaving him with a gash in his face. It all started with me trying to wrestle a branch on a rocky incline LOL!

Nu, good to hear that things are looking up for you :wink:


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> Good Monday mornin' y'all! I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! Our trip to nach was long and exhausting but it was absolutely beautiful. The SFA campus is covered in HUGE trees. It was just breathtaking. Next stops are Sam Houston State in Huntsville and Texas Tech in Lubbock.[/
> I live in Lubbock if you have any questions about Lubbock I would be glad to answer them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Looks like some of the state got rain that is wonderful. I am exhausted from my weekend at the ranch. Still 2 loads of laundry left.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

outnabout said:


> CC so sorry you hurt your knee! Did this just happen today? You've probably already done so, but if not, get some ice on it!
> 
> I won't take that flag since I've already had a trail mishap several years ago. Long story, but it ends with me saying to myself, "Oh well, I'm not afraid to die" as I see the horse's rear end sliding down the hill on the rocks towards my head... I survived but my friend behind me started crying because she thought I was gonna die, then there was the horse behind her who dumped the rider and took off, leaving him with a gash in his face. It all started with me trying to wrestle a branch on a rocky incline LOL!
> 
> Nu, good to hear that things are looking up for you :wink:


 
Sounds like we're all accident prone on the trail! lol On FB, I told her to ice it, hopefully she reads one of ours... but, I bet she knows, we just have to tell her like the good mom's we are! lol


----------



## kctop72

Thanks womack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Yes, I smacked it just after lunch. Lots of ice - helped the swelling almost go away completely. Getting around doing chores this eve pretty good. I just sort of swing the leg along and except for bumping it under the kitchen table this eve, it's not so bad. Move the wrong way, excruciating pain. Leave alone and don't bend, A-OK.


----------



## nuisance

OUCH! Hope your knee is better this morning... but it probably isn't, usually worse the day after, and even worse 2 days after.... sorry to be a damned killjoy! 

Hey, did I tell you I was going on a weekend trail ride this weekend!  lol Can you tell, I'm ready to get the heck out of here?!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Tuesday y'all! I'm trying to br positive but it's taking all my energy. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Half the posts on this page have avatars of sorrels or bays LOL. Then there's Sugar, Eli, and now Henny mixing it up! :wink:


----------



## Cynical25

Ouch, CC! Hope you can walk today.

I'm jealous of all of you who can actually ride your horses. Cash was rowdy in the round pen last night. Had several people applauding the extreme suspension in his fabulous tail flagged, nostrils flared, front toe flipping trot. He eventually settled into his normal, toes nearly dragging, western pleasure jog, lol.


----------



## juniperstables

Not from Texas but I wanted to be there for the Mustang Million. Any locals go watch? How was it?


----------



## kctop72

Hey Juniper. You can visit us anytime. Unfortunaltely I did not make it to the mustang million but I sooooo wanted to go.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

A friend of mine did, she LOVED it. Sadly, I couldnt go.... just a BBIIITTTT too far


----------



## QtrBel

Oh CC, yep 3rd day is usually the roughest. Hope it feels better soon. Mine was several months ago as well but still no feeling in the left side of my face. I do have muscle control back so there is still hope. Happy Tuesday all. Need to sweep the rain clouds somewhere so my child actually gets to ride for his riding lessons today. Anyone for sweet potato pie? New crop's coming in so had to use the last canned.


----------



## mammakatja

Ohhhhh CC, that totally sucketh!!!! I read my DH your story and he just shook his head. He tells me what is it with yall??!!! He doesn't understand how it's possible that we can be in so much pain and not quit. I've gotten back on with broken ribs and dislocated shoulders that I popped back in myself. And he had to threaten me not to ride for the 2 weeks you're not supposed to after a concussion once. Oh my gosh that was a longest 2 weeks. He told me he'd sell every hoof on this property if I didn't listen to the doctors. LOL! But I don't have to tell any of y'all these stories and expect to feel special. We all know how we are! LOL! Non horse people don't get it though. In short, I hope your knee is healing. 

We're out discing our winter field today. Since we FINALLY got some rain the other day, the soil is actually not concrete and receptive to some rye seed. Praying for just a tad more rain after today and tomorrow so the seed gets wet. Happy Tuesday everyone!!!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Sure, i LOVE rain. But please, Lord, im praying to you now on my tiny computer... Please make a big roof appear over every arena, but let rain in sometimes to wet it down to keep the footing nice, but not so much as to make it muddy. And a small wall around the outsides so water doesnt get in.. Lord, you are mighty and if you could make a living cell, you can make a roof that sometimes lets water in, and a wall around the arena... There are those of us who would like to jump again. AMEN


----------



## juniperstables

Thanks! I was following the Extreme Mustang Makeover page on Facebook and the images made it look so cool. 

I thought about trying it out next year and adopting a mustang!


----------



## nuisance

Some of my friends went. posted a few pics/videos on FB. I would have loved to go, but couldn't! 

Qtrbel, make the sweet tater pies, freeze them, then bring them to our dessert extravaganza, get together! Beware, sweet potatoes give me gas...... just sayin..... lol


----------



## kctop72

Juniper, I have been to the Mustang Magic in Ft. Worth during the stock show and it is absolutely amazing! I''ve had my horses for years and they can't do half the stuff they teach them in 90 days!


----------



## Cynical25

nuisance said:


> Some of my friends went. posted a few pics/videos on FB. I would have loved to go, but couldn't!
> 
> Qtrbel, make the sweet tater pies, freeze them, then bring them to our dessert extravaganza, get together! Beware, sweet potatoes give me gas...... just sayin..... lol


I was all excited about the dessert, then there was that last part...:lol:


----------



## clippityclop

I've considered adopting a mustang - I've seen the ones that they bring up to Belton. Most of them are pretty laid back after having been toted around to different adoption sites that time of year. They're good looking horses. I need lots of time (kids need to be more grown) before I can tackle that project. If I was younger, I'd be more inclined to adopt something mature. But I'm not and the ground hits harder these days so I would probably look for something freshly weaned up to a long yearling and take my time. No mustang makeover challenge for me tho... I've always wanted to adopt a PMU foal, too. A nice big TB/Belgian cross. I just don't know how to find those.

Thanks for the well wishes for my knee. As much as it hurt like holy hell yesterday, today I'm walking on it pretty good. I feel a little pressure using the stairs, but I think I'll be running again on Thursday. I feel like I've been deprived my bragging rights b/c I don't have anything but two tiny red spots, and two little bruises. I thought my whole leg broke off and fell on the ground. But today you'd never even know anything happened. I can't believe the pain and then nothing to show for it.

And then I'm one of those people who get random huge bruises on the underside of my arm or on my upper thigh as big as a saucer and don't know what the heck I did to cause it. One day it's just there. LOL!


----------



## nuisance

I use to never bruise, until I got old. Now you just touch me I bruise!


----------



## Cynical25

Huh. I have a random bruises of unknown origin on the inside of both arms, and a saucer sized bruise on my left thigh, LOL!

I went as far as submitting my application and registering to bid at this April's Mustang Million Auction in Ft Worth. I ultimately came to my senses and decided I didn't have the time necessary to devote to gentling a mustang. At least not if I wanted to see my son once in awhile.


----------



## Taz

nuisance said:


> Oh, yeah! Welcome new people!
> 
> Taz, what'd you do to your leg?


I needed a knee replacement back about 10 years ago. They said I was too young. So my doctor did an ostiotomy which is suppose to take pressure off the part of the knee that is bad. He over did the ostiotomy by 3 inches, so my leg was crooked, you can look at it like my leg was a kickstand. I started getting lots of pain in my back, more pain in my knee and pain in my ankle from being crooked. So I had to have a doctor surgically break it and straighten in over the course of 6 weeks. They put a fixator on it to do this. Now im just waiting on it to heal now. But it is finally straight. Still have bad knees but will work on that in the future. It's been Pain.


----------



## nuisance

OUCH! Sounds painful! Sorry your having to go thru that, hopefully it will be so much better after done! Good luck


----------



## womack29

Taz hope your knee heals up fast and you get to be back in the saddle soon.


----------



## clippityclop

Brrr...it's cold this morning! HAPPY FALL!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Last day to work this week. Off tomorrow, will clean house, do laundry and make DH something to eat for the weekend, then up friday morning, head to Watonga, OK!


----------



## clippityclop

Hope you have a SUPER FANTASTIC AWESOME COOL and SAFE trip and take pics!

It is supposed to rain on us down here this weekend - that's ok with me. But I could sure do without the mosquitoes that this last rain hatched out. 

Be sure to have someone take lots of pics of you and Lil! Don't be like me and get stuck with the camera and not end up with any pics of yourself to share.


----------



## mammakatja

Glad you're doing better CC. I had a huge random bruise on my knee cap one of the nights after we baled hay a couple of weeks ago. I don't remember at all doing anything to warrant a bruise the size of my entire knee cap. I'm guessing it's from using my knee to help toss bales up high so maybe a pressure bruise. Who knows. Part of getting old I guess. I'm gonna get old kicking and screaming though, bruises or not.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

I woke up this morning with a HUGE bruise.. on guess where.. (my butt) HOW it got there i have absolutely no idea.


----------



## nuisance

Cleave probably pinched you! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL hadnt thought of perv... i mean... Cleave. hahahha ;D


----------



## Cynical25

Early fall weather in North Texas is so frustrating! I want to don sweaters, boots & tights on chilly mornings, but have to be prepared for 95° when I leave the office :/


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

So annoying... i agree. Im like "OH! I can go to the barn while its still daylight out!" nope... -_-


----------



## Cynical25

Yeah, evenings are getting dark. Barn Owner is hopeful a covered arena will be up by early 2015, but that's a looong way away! I love my low-key, no-drama barn, but there is a persistant nagging in the back of my brain that says a nice show barn & indoor arena would be fun...


----------



## nuisance

Is it Friday yet?! I so want to get out of here!! 



DBA!!!!Miss you, check in with us, how you doing?


----------



## Cynical25

Oh vair oh - do you work with/show with a trainer or are y'all more self supported? I could probably handle weekend open shows on my own, so guess we'll see how training progresses.


----------



## oh vair oh

Cynical25 said:


> Oh vair oh - do you work with/show with a trainer or are y'all more self supported? I could probably handle weekend open shows on my own, so guess we'll see how training progresses.


I do my own thing! Can't afford a trainer, worked out for me so far.

What are you showing?


----------



## Kayella

Took Henny for a walk today and he was a naughty little boy. If he slacked too far behind me I would tug on his halter a couple times and he knows that to mean speed up. He decided to throw a fit when I did it and crow hopped a bit. I spun his butt around right quick and backed him a few feet before continuing on. After just a few feet I had to tug on him again and he again refused and as he just started thinking of popping up, I whooped his behind into a lunge circle and lunged him a few laps before continuing on. He was fine after that but I was a lot stricter with him than I usually am to keep his lesson in mind. It doesn't help that during all this my mom is screaming and gasping behind me, freaking out. I don't know what her deal is. If you freak out, they freak out. 

Anyways, he did a lot better the rest of the time and got to stand tied for about twenty minutes when we got back to the barn. I need to start their tying lessons again to work on their patience. I used to tie them for the fifteen-twenty minutes it takes me to clean their paddock. Think I'm gonba start that up again a few days a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

oh vair oh said:


> I do my own thing! Can't afford a trainer, worked out for me so far.
> 
> What are you showing?


Yes, you seem to be doing alright  Cash will be trained for Showmanship, WP, Trail, and eventually Western Riding, whether or not he ever goes to a show. Those are what I know and enjoy. But he's still out growing on pasture whereas many 2 year olds are already showing under saddle, so I'll just have to see where our path leads and on what time table.


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella you can come for a visit and teach all these hyper arabians of mine some patience.
Nuisance I am ok and this last treatment was a little rougher than the others.
But I am ok and will be a better person for enduring this. Or so I keep telling myself.
When I went through the treatments 3 years ago I promised my self I would do what I have wanted my whole life. Raise arabian horses on a larger scale and devote my retirement to that. So I bought some more mares and Star.
Now I am trying to decide what to reward my self with this time. A trip to the outback of Australia is looking good. Or maybe South Africa.
Although riding in Palo Duro Canyon would not disappoint me. It is on my bucket list and then some of my Texas friends could accompany me.
. We could meet up with Nusiance on the way and caravan to the panhandle. Then we could all meet smrobs. If we drove all that way she **** well better meet us.
Infact that sounds a lot more appealing than getting all those shots to go to Africa, fly for 24 hours on a plane with people who have not bathed since yesterday and dont have the same grooming practices we demand of each other in the USA. 
That I am not joking about. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Good to hear from you, DB! Keeping you in my thoughts. When do we leave for this fantastic trip?


----------



## dbarabians

How about spring of next year? Smrobs can probably tell us when the best time to plan for a ride will be. She lives in the great white north near Canada doesnt she? LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad things are going well dba (all things considered). Dh says a trip to Palo Duro Canyon sounds good to him.
Man its gonna be a busy fall, there's lots we want to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

Cynical25 said:


> Yes, you seem to be doing alright  Cash will be trained for Showmanship, WP, Trail, and eventually Western Riding, whether or not he ever goes to a show. Those are what I know and enjoy. But he's still out growing on pasture whereas many 2 year olds are already showing under saddle, so I'll just have to see where our path leads and on what time table.


Haha, yeah no rush! You could probably start working on SMS if you wanted to. But that's my absolute least favorite class ever..... aha. 

I'll probably start Lily sometime next year as a full/mid 2 year old and do some walk/trot classes at the end of the year. See how she takes to it. I'd like to keep her in "show mode", even if I just go for halter/showmanship and don't ride her. It sure would be nice to do some fun, no pressure, walk/trot open shows again! I haven't done that since I was a kid!


----------



## Cynical25

Cash's SMS pivot and setup are getting there, but our trot offs are sloppy. If his withers catch back up to his hip, I hope to restart undersaddle work soon.

I'm happily sipping apple cider and munching on ginger snaps, pretending it won't be 95° this afternoon. I miss autumn in MI/OH.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Waiting for repairman to fix what they broke a couple weeks ago. Need to get up off this computer and pack, hook the trailer to the truck, get my tack in. Give Lil a good bath (that may have to wait till it gets warmer this afternoon). Getting laundry done, need to clean house, so I don't come back to a dirty house..... well... DH home with 2 dogs, it's going to be dirty! lol Have to make some snacks to take. All the meals are included. 

Guess I'd better get up off my **** and do something!


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck, Nu!


----------



## nuisance

Glad I didn't take off work, just for the repair man! He just called, he's going to order parts, then will call me when they're in...... Why didn't he order parts Monday when I called them! MEN! Oh well, more time I can spend sitting on my ****! lol


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^ Darn. But yes, sit on your ****. haha you deserve it! Mommmmmyyyy, my stomach hurts again... fix it! hahaha


----------



## kctop72

Sure hope everyone is having a wonderful Thursday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I am! It's my day off and I didn't even get out of bed until after 11:lol:.

Fixing to go up to the barn and maybe ride for a while. May catch Dobe, haven't ridden him in what feels like forever.


----------



## nuisance

Chocolate silk pie made, pecan pie made (to leave home with DH), Kajun Krackers made, Jalapeno popper dip made, salsa made. Everything packed except my personal stuff. I'm ready to go. Is it Friday yet? 


TBJ GO POTTY! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Sitting at my desk wrapped in a blanket, with a heating pad on my lap, and hot tea steeping - office is FREEZING today! Supposed to go to a catering company's holiday menu tasting this afternoon (I handle our company's holiday party,) but I have my son's parent teacher conference tomorrow afternoon and I don't know that I can justify two early departures in a row.


----------



## dbarabians

Enjoy yourself nuisance.
kctop I am having a good thursday.
I even rode Star in an arena and attempted to run the barrels He did pretty good after he realized I was going to let him run.
kctop we might show up at one of your churches playdays. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Having a very good Thursday so far! My trainer rode Cleave first over the new (more scary) course, and she said he was FABULOUS! YAYYYYY! My green bean is learning! I was honestly hoping for this, obviously, but i also would not have been opposed to a funny fall story. hahahha So glad! Ill take a pic later of the course to show yall!


----------



## nuisance

For those who read my post on FB, Ride is canceled for me! My friends who I was going with aren't going to go, it's suppose to storm all weekend. I have enough money for gas one way, but not both way! It's a 3 hrs drive from here and $50 entry fee... and payday is next week! I hate living paycheck to paycheck! lol Oh well. come eat pies, and dip!!! 

I shared a "Poker run" at the grasslands in October if anyone wants to meet up there. I'm going to try to go, even if I go alone.


----------



## outnabout

Too bad about the cancelled ride, Nu! I was going to take my mare out this Saturday (70% chance of storms) and on the 5th (another high chance of rain). Never been on that poker ride, but I hear that it is fun.

Have been walking/trotting my mare with Easyboot Epics on her front feet only, trying to get her back up to speed for more trail riding, after she broke off the piece of hoof Labor Day weekend. My farrier says it's OK to walk her without boots, and with boots she should be good for anything. Today I put the western saddle back on for the first time in over a month. Had been using my new bareback pad. She still won't lope. Put her in the round pen after I took the saddle off and she loped just a few strides on her stiff side, no problem the other direction. Yesterday I picked up some joint supplement for her, hoping that it will help with her stiff back leg. She had gotten better just before she broke her hoof. At any rate, we mostly trot and walk on trail.

I guess since it will be storming this weekend I just may get the house cleaned LOL


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! I was thinking the same thing outnabout. I wonder how many horsey people's houses get a long overdue cleaning on rainy weekends. I might just get caught up on laundry. With 6 kids, that's almost impossible to do. 

Well, our rye field is disced, planted, and rolled. Now all I need is some of that wet stuff. I hosed off all the horses from the last storm today so I figure this front will probably arrive early. Man I'm pooped. DH had to work so I'm trying to wear my mama hat, my equestrian hat, my farmer hat, my teacher hat, and my house maid hat all at the same time. My head actually hurt tonight.


----------



## Cynical25

Did y'all see the new Big Tex at the State Fair? 'Big Tex-Mex?' State Fair icon's rebirth comes with darker complexion | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth

Possibly even more creepy than the original. Definitely not what I expected.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^^ Right!? *shudder* Its like they are trying to scare off non locals. hahahha HAPPY FRIDAY TEXANS!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! Sorry to hear about your ride being cancelled Nu.

DBA, Glad to hear you had a good Thursday and got to ride Star. Our last playday of this series was set for tomorrow evening but if it rains like they say it's supposed to, it definitely won't be happening.

We had a great Thursday night! DH and I went with some friends to hear my favorite unknown artist sing at The Hangout Patio & Grill in Plano. Templeton Thompson and her dh, Sam Gray were awesome They sat at the table next to us and by the end of the night, it was like we were old friends. If you like country music, you should check out her stuff. They are going to be playing in Ft. Worth tonight, a benefit for an equestrian center in Plano on Saturday and the Stock Yards Saturday night.

As for the rain, I am grateful but then again, I have the use of a small indoor arena


----------



## womack29

Happy Friday to all. Looks like rain here. Hubby informed that I need some new clothes and he dragging me to the mall tonight. I hate shopping!!! I would rather ride do yoga take a nap hell I would rather clean toilets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! I second that! Hate shopping, ESPECIALLY the mall! Give me a bunch of trash bags full of hand me downs to dig through and I'm happy as a clam. I do like online shopping but it's always stuff like Stateline Tack, Ebay, you know...cool stuff. Try to enjoy tonight. Not many husbands out there tell their lady to go shopping!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

LOL your HUSBAND has to DRAG you to the mall!? *laughing in class* Thats how i will probably be too XD i hate shopping!


----------



## womack29

Yes he does literally have to drag me. He is assume about shopping and I am spoiled. He just brings me stuff to try on. I have actually loaned him out to friends for fashion consulting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

^^^^^ LOL!!! Oh my gosh i love that!!!


----------



## Cynical25

LOL! My lunch hour was actually just spent perusing the Dallas Galleria's clothing stores. Of my own free will


----------



## Kayella

I used to hate shopping, now I love it. For a couple hours, then I HAVE to leave the mall before I hurt some teenie boppers. =.=
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I hate shopping too. Thankfully, I don't ever dress up for much of anything. If an event requires more than a nice shirt and a pair of jeans, I either don't go or I wear jeans/nice shirt anyway LOL.

Makes shopping easier. I order my jeans online and I go browse the men's shirt clearance racks whenever I go to Cavenders.


----------



## womack29

I have great clothes thanks to hubby but live on scrubs or boots and jeans heck 10 yrs ago when u met hubby I did not own a dress. Have a few now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I'm with ya'll. I HATE shopping! I'd rather be caught rummaging thru a trash can, than go to the mall! Especially around a holiday!

Funny.... I don't mind Atwoods, TSC, places like that! lol


----------



## womack29

Hubby has too much time on his gangs today. He informed I neded new bras too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies

HAPPY FRIDAY Y'ALL! I can't wait for this crazy crazy week to be over. I'm finishing up my internship, preparing for a new job, starting to pack up my apartment, searching for a new apartment, dealing with a sick dog (urinary tract infection.. eek), and dealing with a handful of crazy clients here at work. On the bright side, I was able to spend some time hanging out at the barn and taking pony pictures (link).




Cynical25 said:


> Did y'all see the new Big Tex at the State Fair? 'Big Tex-Mex?' State Fair icon's rebirth comes with darker complexion | wfaa.com Dallas - Fort Worth
> 
> Possibly even more creepy than the original. Definitely not what I expected.


YES. Big Tex has always creeped me out. I'm excited for the fair though! 



womack29 said:


> Happy Friday to all. Looks like rain here. Hubby informed that I need some new clothes and he dragging me to the mall tonight. I hate shopping!!! I would rather ride do yoga take a nap hell I would rather clean toilets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks like rain here too! I keep looking out the windows and watching the clouds each time I leave my desk. I'm excited; I love the rain! Looks like we should get some this weekend. 



Cynical25 said:


> LOL! My lunch hour was actually just spent perusing the Dallas Galleria's clothing stores. Of my own free will


I was at the Galleria yesterday! I'd never been there before even though I've lived in Dallas for 3 years and North TX for 4 years. I don't mind shopping, but I don't go often since I'd rather spend my money on pony-related things.


----------



## clippityclop

Well, I hate the mall too. That's why M A L L is a four letter word in my book. My oldest needs a homecoming dress so we are going to the Woodlands Mall tomorrow to see if they have anything that isn't too risque for a 9th grader. Or pricey for a one time use dress. I'm actually really dreading the whole process and involuntarily keep taking deep breaths and sighing every time it comes up. Hubby is going with us to help out with keeping the little one busy when she gets cranky (and she will) and I am grateful. My oldest gets moody so quickly and is so freaking picky.

They don't know it yet, but I plan on detouring to Joe's afterward and getting a sunset fire grilled steampot. It is the ONLY inspiration I have for wanting to head south for teenager shopping.


----------



## outnabout

Egads, the new Big Tex is ugly! What were they thinking??? :shock:

Chiming in on hating shopping. I have driven into mall parking lots, parked, and then left because I just can't handle it. I never try clothes on in stores. Buy it, take it home and if it doesn't fit, return it. Period. Fast in, fast out. I have some nice things, but buy online on sale from tried and true names/brands. I know the fastest way in to the shoe department and how to get out quickly, so I don't gag too much on the stinky overpowering smell of multiple perfumes everywhere... blaghhhh! I hate how you go in to department stores and can't find the way out. Oh, and the crappy music they play! I do sew simple things when I have the time. I was lucky to have a mother who was an excellent seamstress and taught me from a young age. It was the only way I could have clothes in high school. I did love shopping for/with my daughter, though 

True, CClop, the fashion gurus in the sky are trying to make our daughters look trashy with some of the styles for the past several years. We spent just as much on camis as on tops. Thank goodness she is a modest girl. Jeans, tee-shirt, pony-tail and she was good to go. My challenge with her was in the eye makeup department LOL

Rain, no riding in the morning, what to do???


----------



## oh vair oh

Shopping is a lot more fun when you're searching for potential show clothes!

But, boo my 40" mega jolly ball arrived at the Dallas post office today and it won't make it the 45 minutes to my post office until TUESDAY. It literally shipped faster from Wisconsin to Dallas than from Dallas to Kaufman.


----------



## mammakatja

Don't forget Gebo's Nu!


----------



## nuisance

Mamma, I don't know Gebo's.! Guess I need to google! lol

I'm with you on trying clothes on in the store Out! Makes my mom so mad when I won't. lol

Nice rain coming down!  Thunder and lightening. 

Just talked to one of my friends who went on the ride. Yesterday, her dad and his horse fell down the mountain in a ravine, they're ok. She split her toenail up into the quick. Had a lot of rain thru the night. Most of the trails on the hills and such are clay, slick. They've packed up and headed home! Glad I didn't make the effort to go ahead and go, just to turn around and come back. She lives maybe an hour away from there, where I'm 3 hrs.


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance everything happens for a reason. Now call your friends that backed out and thank them. LOL
If this is an annual event let me know I have no idea what a poker run is but hey if it involves horses Im in.
I rode Star on a ride with 5 other horses the most I ever have that are not mine. He was spirited but ok even with a mare in heat.
A couple of horses in a pasture we rode by did wake him up when they galloped by numerous times. Then he had to let them know he was all boy. prancing tossing his head pawing the ground and flagging his tail.
Shalom


----------



## Kiara

DB so good to hear from you! Glad that you are out riding  it's raining on and off here. One of the other horses rolled in mud so bad, I sent pics to his owner saying I didn't know she had gotten a new horse lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Wooohoooo! My rye seed got a shower. I just hope it wasn't too much of a good thing. It came down really hard for about 5-10 minutes and it was blowing like crazy. Hopefully it didn't all get washed away. I rolled it so maybe that helped. It's nice to be stuck inside for a day. I did get a couple of rides in yesterday so it's all good.


----------



## kctop72

Loving the cool temps and RAIN!
I did get a ride in today. It was in a small indoor arena but a good workout none the less!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

For a poker run, you ride the trails, and they have a specified number of stops. At each stop, you dscare card. The one with the best hand at the end wins. Sometimes they. Have awards for the worse hand also.


----------



## womack29

I am so jealous sounds like everyone is getting rain. We literally got rain 1 mile down the road but nothing at our house. Crazy how that works. I survived shopping only found a couple of shirts and did get new underwear and bras. We laughed as we shopped last night amazing how things come back around. I refuse to wear the stuff I wore as a teen in the 80s and I saw tons of that last night. I have decided to just go online and get some shirts and blouses from old navy. I always know what fits and they have as my sister says more plain stuff there. Today was my Saturday to work so I did not ride but at least walked the dog. Did just now come in from feeding Sugar an apple. Hubby cooking steaks tonight. Hubby cleaned house and did the wood and tile floors so now my Sunday can be spent riding. I was amused to see how many of us horsewomen really hate to shop. Hope everyone has a great weekend. I really am enjoying being part of this group. Next weekend we are headed to Ruidoso NM for the guys to ride dirt bikes. I do not get to take my horse but am probably going to rent a trail horse and ride in the forest. Kind of silly I know but never hurts to ride other horses. I had great luck last time so hopefully I will this time too.


----------



## clippityclop

Well, we found the perfect dress and now we need to find shoes. Shoes is an area I don't mind when it comes to shopping but it is probably the only area. Got sprinkled on a little at the mall in the Woodlands, but as we were coming back down Hwy 6 towards Navasota, the sky turned dark and lightening flashed everywhere. As soon as we were near home, the sky fell and visibility was probably 10 feet all the way home and we couldn't see our exit until it was right in front of us. One of the reasons why I love driving with 6 wheels especially when it happens while hauling.

Anyway, there must have been a downpour here all day. My pond is FULL!! There has been enough drainage upstream and all around to raise it a good 4 feet. AMAZING. My swimming pool is running over, too. The thunder and lightening is all around and loud and flashing like a disco. I love storms!


----------



## nuisance

nuisance said:


> . At each stop, you dscare card. .


 
*draw a card!** lol


----------



## Kayella

We got a nice downpour today. I was hoping for some rain too because Henny has some sole that needs exfoliated. Now I don't have to get my hoof knife out :wink: Just kidding, I still gotta trim his bars LOL. That boy grows foot faster than any horse I've ever known. I have to keep reminding myself that's a good thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Nuisance 
Glad you found the perfect dress. Good luck with the shoes


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Hello, Monday. Sounds like everyone got some rain and cooler temps this weekend!

Pulled out our Halloween stuff and will start decorating throughout the week. I'm a little concerned about reining in the craziness now that we have indoor dogs, but I guess the front yard will just get more attention. Picked up everything for goodie bags, too, as we host an annual Halloween party with my son's friends


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a marvelous Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

One more day - i can hardly wait and then October is here and I can get crazy with pumpkins and everything Halloween. I broke down and made a pumpkin pie last night just b/c I felt sorry for myself having to wait another 24 hours. :lol::lol::lol:

This year will be fun since my youngest is almost 4 and she is into all things cool and creepy. She wants me to make her one of those skeleton head-arms outstretched-covered in gauze hanging whispy things to hang in our yard but she wants it in PINK so it won't be so scary. I thought I might just go all the way and throw in a bow and some fake eyelashes, maybe a tiara. Take it WAY BEYOND creepy. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kiara

Lol CC, you'll have to post some pics when you're done 

Loved the rain and cooler temps. They already have Christmas decorations for sale! 

On another note, why is teeth floatibg so expensive? *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

My dad had all the stuff to float teeth, always did our own. When they sold their last horse, my mom sold all his horse stuff at a garage sale, he didn't know it! someone got a good bargan, and now I have to pay someone to do it! lol


----------



## Kiara

Aw, that is too bad. We should have gotten together and all gotten an in-service from your dad  I do have dentists in my family, though they are not for equine clients...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

It's Tuesday! I'm tired and dh is back on no tobacco and Crabby, 4 more days to go *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

KC, I heard if you go to a sauna for 3-4 days, all the nicotine in your body is sweat out and it's easier to quit? It seems like it's plausible, but I have no idea if it works.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the thought kay but I can't see dh at a sauna for 3 or 4 days but I'd go.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

LOL yeah I figured. I don't even know how long you need to be in the sauna each day anyways. 

I had a cruddy day yesterday. By myself at work, a migraine that had been brewing since lunch time and hit me while I was at the ER with my friend. And I had my parents feed the horses for me since I knew we weren't going to be done for a while(got done at midnight.) I'm glad I did because my dad called me and told me Mr. Roo was all shredded up by some animal. ): Not a good day at all.


----------



## nuisance

Let's all go to the sauna! lol 

****ed horse was back in the creep feeder this morning. She should be to ****ed fat to get thru the opening. Guess I'm going to have to put a rope across that Kit can go under, but Cat can't! Creep feeder has been there 4 months, and she's just now decided she wants in there!


----------



## clippityclop

Kayella said:


> KC, I heard if you go to a sauna for 3-4 days, all the nicotine in your body is sweat out and it's easier to quit? It seems like it's plausible, but I have no idea if it works.


Does that work for chocolate?

Sorry about your roo Kayella! ;-(


----------



## Jada and Slicks Mom

hey everyone. Cut N Shoot Texas here. I have a question. I purchased a registered buckskin paint mare and I am trying to figure out the name of here sister. Does anyone no how I can find that information?


----------



## Cynical25

Jada and Slicks Mom said:


> hey everyone. Cut N Shoot Texas here. I have a question. I purchased a registered buckskin paint mare and I am trying to figure out the name of here sister. Does anyone no how I can find that information?


You might be able to contact the owner of the sire and see if they have records?


----------



## Cynical25

I love Tiff's Treats. 1 dozen oatmeal chocolate chip cookies (still warm!) and a pint of mint chocolate chip ice cream were just delivered to my eager hands. Today has been THAT rough.


----------



## Kayella

Cyn, sign me up for that! Today has been just as rough as yesterday. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday, Texans! Hope it's a great one. (Today will be your day, Kayella!)

Got the water bill yesterday and it was $180 more than normal. A quick walk outside, and we saw one entire side of our yard was a swamp from water bubbling out from the valve shut off thingy. We almost never go to that side of the house so we didn't notice. So we shut the water off and are waiting the 1-10 (WTH?!) days for someone from Dallas Water Utilities to come look at it. I'm praying the fix is on the City's end, and not coming out of my pocket. We turned it on long enough to shower this AM, and the excess water flooded the front yard.


----------



## nuisance

OUCH! If it's on the house side of the meter, unfortunately it's your problem! and, if your bill was that high, I'm betting it is! Sucks, big ones! Sorry! Good luck


----------



## kctop72

Keeping my fingers crossed for you cyn that the leak is on the city side.

Feeling lile crap today, I hate allergy season. Had a great ride last night between all the sneezing. My mare was great, loping on the correct lead and miving cows around the arena like she kinda knew what she was doing.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Still too muddy here to put hay out (round bales). So I just turned everything loose on the place - goats, horses, and chickens LOL! I told them to go fend for themselves for awhile. Plenty of grass and browse and bugs to nibble on until later this eve when hopefully it will dry up enough to drive the skidsteer out to the roundbale feeder. It was drizzling this morning and feels like a rainforest outside. The mosquitoes are buzzing louder than the hummingbirds.

My chickens have molted and the roo breeds with the big long feathers lost them all and my older chickens look mangy and sick and half bald. There are feathers everywhere! My house rabbit is shedding, too. Here is what i look like after cuddling with a shedding rabbit (insert hairball at end of tongue):


----------



## nuisance

I am so ready to go home!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks Cyn, today has been a bit better. 

We're getting A LOT of rain. It's been pouring for the past half hour, still is as I look out the window LOL. 

It also turns out that my dad didn't pick up Mr. Roo like I thought he had. Whatever ate him(there's a black and white pit bull that passes by the boys' paddock every day and I think it was him) ate his body, left his wings, and left his guts. :/ his pretty feathers were scattered everywhere. I had to force Williw to "go to bed" because she wouldn't stop looking for him. Poor thing. But I sold them last night to a boarders son and they'll be going in with a herd of 40 other chickens and allowed to free roam and do what they please. A good ending for those girls. 

Also did a deep cleaning of Henny's stall last night. I swear that boy wrecks his stall in 3 days. I would have to strip it every 3 days if he were in his stall 24/7!! Last night was their second night in. Their paddock was completely under water, and it's even worse now with all the rain we've had this morning. I was hoping to let them out today but that's not possible now. :/

I am proud of my boys though! They behaved so well going out into a spare paddock for excercise, bein brought in while I was slipping in the mud, and standing so politely while I hosed their legs and feet off in the cross ties. What little gentlemen.  Bubba has also taken a liking to my friend! He is usually terrified of strangers, but he was resting his head in her hands while I was brushing him down last night. Hes such a sweetheart when he doesn't think you're going to kill him. He WANTS that human contact and affection and care, but is so terrified and untrusting because of his past. He's progressed leaps and bounds since moving him and keeping him with Henny, though. Very proud of both my little boys! Side note, Henny is getting darker and darker. Excited! I love having a charcoal sooty horse in the winter and a gorgeous buckskin in the summer LOL. 

/endbook

Sorry I wrote so much! In a much better mood than yesterday so I gotta get it all out somehow hahaha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Glad it's a better day for you, Kay!

I'm with you, Nu - this work day can end NOW.

CC, I busted out my tights for my freezing office and quickly learned just how quickly dog hair will cling to them. I feel your pain.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday everyone! I am so glad this week is almost over! 

We will have a full house this weekend as my college daughter will be home and my oldest daughter has moved back in with us but she didn't come alone....DH allowed her boyfriend and 3 yr old daughter to come to. Not sure how this is going to go, he seems like a good guy and his daughter is adorable. She also needs a stable environment as his ex-wife seems to be crazier than a loon and he does not trust his own parents (that's a much longer story).


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck with everything, KC!

My son woke up (at the Ex's house) with a tummy bug, and both adults in that household are now dealing with it, too. As much as I'd like to comfort my sick boy, I'm glad I'm not dealing with that mess in my water-still-turned-off house. Tomorrow is Fair Day, and I even took the day off work so I could take him to the State Fair. Not looking too promising...


----------



## nuisance

Hope it's a 24 hr bug, and he's miraculously better in the morning! Good luck with the water too! Hopefully if there was a fine for over water use, they will take it off, because of the leak.


----------



## nuisance

For those not on FB, here is the flyer, and form, for a ride in Era, TX. Close enough for you DFW peeps! I'm going to try my d***dest to go! 



 “IT’S TRAIL RIDE TIME”​ERA MASONIC LODGE- JACK HOUSE MEMORIAL TRAIL RIDE​​Come join us October 19, 2013 on our Trail Ride. This beautiful ride is in the area of the historic “Chisholm Trail” on the G-C Ranch. *The ride starts at 10:00 A.M. sharp.* Bring your lunch, or *eat our BBQ sandwich*. (Donations accepted) The sponsors will transport lunches to the lunch site. Drinks will be furnished. Porta Privies will be available. It is recommended the horses be shod for this ride. *Negative Coggins required-no exceptions.* (Rain day date October 26, 2013)
*Rules to observe in the interest of safety and comfort for everyone.*​ 

This is a family outing. No racing, rowdy, or dangerous riding. 
Do not tailgate. Kickers must wear a red ribbon tied high on the tail of their horse.
Stay in sight of other riders and behind the trail leader. 
Be considerate of the environment and the landowners. No littering. 
Be sure each person in your party can control their animal.
Be courteous and helpful to other riders.
All minors must have parent or legal guardian present.
 
*DIRECTIONS**:* The ride is 3 miles West of Era TX and 2 miles South. Take FM
922 West off of I-35 at Valley View TX or off FM 51 at Era, follow 922 West about
3 miles to County Rd 398, turn South and travel 2 miles to the parking area. Signage will be posted at the intersection of FM 922 and County Rd 398. 
* Registration & Waiver Form*

Pre-register by mail to: P.O. Box 185, Valley View, TX 76272
 You can register at the gate beginning at 8:00 A.M.

 *For further information contact:*
Donnie Offord 940-727-8280 Al Smith 940-668-2426 Tim Bullard 940-768-2392
[email protected] [email protected] 

 Adults $20.00 Students $10.00 Under 12 years free

 Name of individual ___________________________________________________

Address_______________________City__________________ST_________Zip______

Phone #_________________Cell # ______________Email________________________

I have read and agree to abide by the rules of the trail ride and to practice safety and consideration for others at all times. I agree not to hold the Era Masonic Lodge, property owners, sponsors or any individual connected with this event responsible for any theft or accident which may occur to person, horses, or property. (Minors must have signature of parent or legal guardian.)

 Signature_____________________________________Date_________________

 *Mark your calendar for our Spring Trail Ride May 3, 2014**.*


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like fun but we'll be in Redoak that day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Nu, I will be on the Era ride on the 19th  that is, if my mare does OK this Saturday & next Friday on local rides with her back leg. Have been walking her every day, hoping that she will be up for it.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I'll look for you! I'll be the one in the tie dye tack, and probably tie dye shirt! Bay mare! lol

Good morning. Taking Kit to vet at 2 today, still limping. If I pick up her other front foot, she goes to the ground on her knees. Still no signs of what can be causing it, no swelling, heat, open areas, scratches, etc. I've palpated all her joints, no signs of tenderness!


----------



## Kayella

Poor Kit. Hope everything comes out okay with her!


----------



## dbarabians

It is good to read that everyone is fine . Except of course for the dead rooster and a couple of lame horses. Oh and my friend that is denying himself tobacco . My other friend with a flooded yard and no water.
Ok allow me to retract some of us are doing well.
The sauna might work but nicotine also has physical side effects when your body is in withdrawal .
I have been absent from here for a couple of days. I was hospitalized with a high fever from a blood borne infection. One common to those taking radiation or chemo.
I am OK and no need to worry.
Nuisance if that mare is the TB one and she was on the track an xray is needed. she might have an injury not seen with the naked eye.
I hope not. 
Kctop so now your an instant grandmother? Congratulations. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Oh, bite your tongue dba, I am so not ready for that although dh is loving it. That little girl had him wrapped around her little finger from day 1!
Glad you're ok dba, I guess that hit you hard and fast? You seemed to be doing great on Saturday when we saw you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

DBA, it's my 4month old filly! 

I hope you get to feeling yourself (like yourself) soon! Prayers are still with you!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I bet she has your number too. LOL
I went from feeling achy to could not hold my head up in less than a couple of hours. thankfully I was at the VA hospital when it happened.
Opening my eyes in the emergency room and finding 3 Drs standing beside me alerted me to the fact this was no mild bug. LOL
Walking from my office to the emergency room felt like a couple of miles. 

Nuisance I am not going to be able to attend this ride. the one in may though is on my calendar of events. 
That could be a good one for the members to attend . It would be near the anniversary of our first meet and greet. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance Midnight, magics half brother would go down on his knees if you picked up either front leg until he was almost 18 months old.
If there is no swelling or heat then I am inclined to think there is nothing serious. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
dont worry yourself to death . if she is eating , running , playing then she is not in too much pain.
I do feel like myself today. 
A little frustrated and angry that a little infection has caused this much inconvenience in my life.
I got S#!+ to do. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, so glad you're feeling like yourself today. 
Nu, keeping fingers crossed for you and kit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Wow DBA, glad to hear you're doing better. Sounds scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella said:


> Wow DBA, glad to hear you're doing better. Sounds scary!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Scary is when you mistakenly douche with Draino. One of my clients with AIDS told me that years ago and I have been waiting to use it. He had lots of words of wisdom to impart on the rest of us.
Even though he died years ago he will be one of the people I have met in my life I will always remember.
I am laughing about some the other things he said as I type.
His strength and dignity as he wasted away inspire me. Nothing I am going through now is comparable to what he suffered. 
Thanks Kayella. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> Nuisance Midnight, magics half brother would go down on his knees if you picked up either front leg until he was almost 18 months old.
> If there is no swelling or heat then I am inclined to think there is nothing serious. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> dont worry yourself to death . if she is eating , running , playing then she is not in too much pain.


 
She's been limping pretty bad though, this is the 4th day.


----------



## Kiara

DB, sorry to hear you were feeling so bad, but glad you are doing better. Healing and good vibes sent to everyone!!!

My girl was backed for the first time by the trainer and did fabulously for her float. Proud momma  now I just need to back her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance if it were a weakness she was born with it should have surfaced by now with all the playing colts her age do.
Let me know what the vet says I am very interested. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Omg Dba, thank you for that laugh! It sounds like he was a very strong, resilient man. Your inspiration is admirable. Keep kicking butt! :wink:


----------



## nuisance

Thanks DBA! I have to remember that one! 
For those not on FB, like DBA isn't most of the time. Kit had a big ole mesquite thorn deep in her frog. Vet had to trim down her frog quite a bit to find it, was in about an inch. Got the whole thing out. He gave her some sedation. We've turned her into a junkie I think! lol He dug a little deeper so if there was any infection it will drain. Put some betadine in it, then wrapped it up good, gauze, vet wrap, sticky ace wrap looking stuff... I know it has a name, but my CRS is acting up. Then duct tape! Suppose to rain tonight, he said keep it dry . May have to put a bag over her leg and vet wrap it closed to keep it up. She got a tetanus shot. Go back in a week for him to check it again. 

He said she's "big boned" I think he called her fat! lol He said to cut down on her feed, because of her big bones and growth plates, she doesn't need to grow too fast!


----------



## kctop72

That's awesome nu, glad she's bandaged up and on the mend! Those mesquite thorns like to hide, especially in the frog. Their nasty things......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

nuisance said:


> Thanks DBA! I have to remember that one!
> For those not on FB, like DBA isn't most of the time. Kit had a big ole mesquite thorn deep in her frog. Vet had to trim down her frog quite a bit to find it, was in about an inch. Got the whole thing out. He gave her some sedation. We've turned her into a junkie I think! lol He dug a little deeper so if there was any infection it will drain. Put some betadine in it, then wrapped it up good, gauze, vet wrap, sticky ace wrap looking stuff... I know it has a name, but my CRS is acting up. Then duct tape! Suppose to rain tonight, he said keep it dry . May have to put a bag over her leg and vet wrap it closed to keep it up. She got a tetanus shot. Go back in a week for him to check it again.
> 
> He said she's "big boned" I think he called her fat! lol He said to cut down on her feed, because of her big bones and growth plates, she doesn't need to grow too fast!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, sorry to here you picked up a bug (to say it mildly) but glad you are on the mend. Been wondering where you've been and what you've been up to since you haven't been here in awhile. 

We have an expected low of 50 degrees here this weekend.

What the heck? I guess it is finally time to put out the rye. I've been holding off for fear we would have a week in the 90's and kill it all just as soon as it sprouted. So I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend. :wink:


----------



## mammakatja

clippityclop said:


> DBA, sorry to here you picked up a bug (to say it mildly) but glad you are on the mend. Been wondering where you've been and what you've been up to since you haven't been here in awhile.
> 
> We have an expected low of 50 degrees here this weekend.
> 
> What the heck? I guess it is finally time to put out the rye. I've been holding off for fear we would have a week in the 90's and kill it all just as soon as it sprouted. So I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend. :wink:


Yea, mine's already coming up! It's only been a week. I bet this cool spell will really kick it into gear now. Praying for a little more rain this weekend.  Have fun planting!


----------



## mammakatja

OMGosh Nu! So glad to hear you found your culprit before it turned into a major infection. Poor thing. I can't imagine what that must have felt like. Good job getting the vet out.

DBA, hate to hear you had even more to deal with than you already do. Get well prayers headed your way. Your sense of humor cracks me up and will also keep you going. Laughter is one's best medicine. 

I got a good little trail ride in today before the kids got off the bus. My neighbor, who had never ridden before they moved here about a year ago, has really taken a liking to the horses and loves to go riding. I put her on our new one, Jay, today and we took him and my barrel mare on about a 2 hour ride down roads and through local subdivisions littered with dogs, trash cans, mail boxes, cars, culverts, sprinklers, survey tape on t posts, oh, and miniature horses! It was Jay's first time out since we bought him. He did great!!!! So did my mare who's always looking for boogers. She thinks the entire world is out to get her. Well, we did great until..........those EVIL mini's!!! I don't even think these two little mini's made the 34in. mark and we survived everything that should have freaked them out, but the mini's flipped them. Cause, you know, 34in. mini's eat 1200lb barrel horses. Jay jumped a little, but Moon tucked tail and did a 180. So, I made her face her fears and introduced her to them. Crazy mare. She did better on the way home. LOL! This horse stands in front of a running 50hp tractor with balers, brush hogs, and augers attached and you have to practically push her out of the way, but a mini flips her. Go figure. :?


----------



## clippityclop

Emus and donkeys get my horses EVERY time. And heaven forbid one of the donkeys decides to verbally say hello!:lol:

Got the rye planted! Even hooked up the drag and turned the earth a bit - then seeded then turned it again. Good to go and supposed to get some rain during the night. Pushed over some old rotted stumps and cut down some dead trees. Harvested the good wood and have a huge bonfire going with the rest. Even had time to get some stuff from Sam's and hit the pizza lunch buffet at Double Dave's. I had a slice of chocolate chip cookie pizza for dessert. Never had that before. It was really good!

Worked right up until dark and the cooler breeze started blowing in. Not cold yet, tho - maybe it will hit during the night with some rain.

Couldn't seed one part of the property where our transformer is - as I was dragging the ground around that area, I noticed the transformer was leaking its oil so we had to call and they came out to take a look. Said they will fix that next week. So I won't even bother with that section until they are done driving all over the place underneath it with their big trucks.

Guess what is back in my woods eating all the acorns that are falling? You guessed it! The scary pigs!!!:shock:


----------



## Cynical25

Glad you're on the mend, DB!
Glad Kit's on the mend, Nu!
Hope y'all are enjoying the real Fall weather! Cold front hit Cedar Hill while I was working Cash this morning. I unsaddled in the barn since it was raining and he was not happy when I turned him out. Until Fatty realized he had the new round bale to himself. 
State Fair was great yesterday. Even test drove a 2014 Silverado (and a Camaro, meh) and spent time looking at Fords, Dodge, and GMC trucks  Did some other stuff the kids wanted, but that was MY highlight, lol.


----------



## clippityclop

Today we spent most of the day flagging more dead trees and fixing leaky water troughs. LOVING this cool weather! But those giant gray and white striped skeeters are out so I was dodging those while bathing all the horses. Got manes and tails scrubbed all the way to the skin and chased off any dry skin/bugs that were making them itch and rub their manes on the trees.

My big foxtrotter has a good solid inch plus of hair all over his body and my welsh is pretty hairy, too. Seems a bit early for such a heavy coat already so that tells me we are going to have a long, cold winter.

Anyone else have extra hairy horses already?


----------



## kctop72

What a wonderful weekend its been! We picked up my daughter yesterday morning and on the way home yhe temp dropped 20 degrees within minutes! I'm sure my ponies are going to love being out in the pasture during the cooler weather. Yes cc, they definitely grew some extra hair overnight! It's supposed to be beautiful this week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

CC, those Welsh ponies know how to grow hair. Bubba's coat is already an inch thick, and that was before this cold front. We always gauge how cold the winters are going to be by Bubba. Right now he's telling us it's going to be FREEZING.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yessiree. By the looks of my two hairy boys, it might be a year for snow!


----------



## dbarabians

All the black horses are looking black again so winter is indeed coming. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Hoping for a real winter this year to kill off all the insects and get the seasons back on track again. Was surprised at my mare's seemingly overnight new winter coat growth this morning. Nevermind that she is also in season, thus my decision to not go out on the lake trail Saturday. Not sure that there would be many other riders, considering the cloudy, blustery weather with occasional showers. But not worth the chance of her encountering a stud and the impending chaos that would ensue...


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all! I am absolutely loving this weather. Hopefully this week will go by fast as we have another college to go see in Huntsville and see our friends tg and her family if all goes well!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Happily bundled in my sweater & tights on this cool fall morning  Trying to drink down a healthy green smoothie, but all I can think about is how much I want a warm pumpkin latte with whip cream. 

Hope it's a great week for everyone.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop keep in mind several family members have attended the University of Texas at Austin. Myself and my daughters included. The thousands of dollars we have spent there on educating family members should add up to something. if that son of yours wants to go a few letters from alumni might help get him in. wink wink.
Sam is lame . He must have kicked the wall of his shed. Awaiting a vet .
kctop you tell texasgal and her husband I said hello. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba, I greatly appreciate the offer and will keep that in mind. So sorry to hear about Sam, hope it's not serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good luck with Sam, hopefully it's as simple as Kit's was. She was barely limping yesterday. 

Had a good weekend, nice ride with friends yesterday, only about 5 miles, but it was nice, on the river bed, a few water crossings. Nice cool day!


----------



## smrobs

I'm really hoping for a hard freeze soon to kill off some of the bugs. We've got WNV in my area right now, one older guy has already died from it and there are 2 other people that I know of battling it right now. Talk about some scary *** stuff.


----------



## mammakatja

Yup. Got fuzz balls here too. I noticed our old 31 year old Walker started fluffing up about 3-4 weeks ago already. He never wastes any time. Always the first to fluff up and the last to lose it like towards the end of May. But my younger ones are thickening up too. Some quicker than others. Not sure if I'm excited over winter or not. I'm not a cold person. Right now is still doable. I hate freezing temps and wind. 

I'm off to move fences. It's been a project we knew was coming. My neighbor lives on 5 acres that used to belong to our property before we bought it. Previous seller sold it off to family we're assuming because 2 of those 5 acres remained inside our fence line. The owner has been renting out the house ever since we bought our place and said just use it. He had no desire to move fences. BUT. Of course the place sold and the new owner wants her 2 acres. Understandable. So anyway. Busy moving fences. It needed to be done anyway. Our corners are ancient wooden corners that are falling apart. Changing over to pipe corners. Off to move a jillion t posts.


----------



## Cynical25

As of yesterday, Cash was still sleek. We'll see how he looks tonight. I'm dreading his winter coat, but I'm trying to resist blanketing.


----------



## dbarabians

The vet had an emergency surgery and wont be out until tomorrow afternoon.
He is eating , talking to the mares and still challenging Star just doing it all on three legs. This tells me it is not too serious. I have him in a smaller pen so he cant walk too much. 
I do think this is going to cause me to miss part of the conference in Atlanta. Instead of driving with others I will fly out thursday or friday. If Sam is ok . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I'm sure he will be fine. Hope you don't miss too much of your conference, when were y'all planning on leaving(driving)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Wednesday morning.. Since Sam has an old injury on that leg I think it best to watch him for a few days. I would hate to have to fly back unexpectedly and I will not leave if he has to be doctored on a daily basis.
You and the husband I would trust but the person feeding the horses for me barely has time for that. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

We would be glad to help out any way we can. Besides that I NEED to see those babies!!!! Keep us posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like Sam is feeling mostly ok, at least! Hope it's nothing serious.

Had to run up to my son's school, so I stopped at Dover Saddlery on my way back to work. Came home with the braid bands I wanted, along with some fluffy navy polo wraps, just because I had a coupon and could get them for $8.99. I just *might* have a horsey shopping problem...


----------



## dbarabians

cynical where is the Dover store at? Those boots I ordered at the meet and greet have been delayed until Dec. I am canceling my order and looking for some english riding boots and a better english saddle.
kctop you can come out any day looks like the next 2 I will be home most of the day. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Does that include today? I might have to come visit. how are the babes handling this cool weather?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have to leave around 3 and wont be back until late.. 
You your husband and family are wonderful people. Therefore you are welcome at anytime. I mean that. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well maybe tomorrow after work between 5 & 6?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gigembritt

Hey guys!! I'm new! Live in college station, WHOOP! But work/take lessons near Austin!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome britt! You live near clippityclop. Isn't that a long commute back and forth? What kind of lessons do you take?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> cynical where is the Dover store at? Those boots I ordered at the meet and greet have been delayed until Dec. I am canceling my order and looking for some english riding boots and a better english saddle.


Dover is at Coit/Campbell Rd in Dallas, just south of the George Bush. I'm bummed that those snazzy boots you ordered are delayed - I was hoping to see them


----------



## Gigembritt

kctop72 said:


> Welcome britt! You live near clippityclop. Isn't that a long commute back and forth? What kind of lessons do you take?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's an hr and a half! I'm a teacher in Elgin and love my job so it's worth it to me!

I ride hunters!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Britt, glad you could join us  This is a fantastic, diverse bunch on this thread - if you want to talk trail riding, western pleasure, western ranch work, hunt seat, dressage, eventing, hunters, jumpers, breeding, training, showing, boarding, backyard horse keeping, or even chicken keeping - chances are one of us does it, used to do it, or is interested in learning about it, too!


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Britt! Do you have horses here or do you only spend your saddle time in Austin?


----------



## womack29

When are the flies going to die????


----------



## mammakatja

And the grasshoppers! And the fireants! And the ragweed! And the.. and...yea. Probably the only thing I like about winter. Lack of bugs.


----------



## Gigembritt

clippityclop said:


> Welcome Britt! Do you have horses here or do you only spend your saddle time in Austin?


I had to put my mare down in February so I don't have a horse of my own.... But I ride 3 of my friends horses who board in the BCS when I'm not working with my trainer.... 2 show hunters and one shows jumpers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical25 said:


> Dover is at Coit/Campbell Rd in Dallas, just south of the George Bush. I'm bummed that those snazzy boots you ordered are delayed - I was hoping to see them


You will get to see any boots I buy. That meet and greet was not the last time I intend to see those faces. We do not live that far apart and that son of yours is a good boy.
I am going to either lay a guilt trip on kctop or twist her arm until she and I agree to host another meet and greet for our area sometime this fall . LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good Morning Texas Friends!!!

No guilt trip or arm twisting needed DBA, I'm all for it, just gotta find a Saturday that isn't already booked for me! The way that's looking now, it will be December. We've got something going every Saturday for the next month and a half (with the exception of Nov 2). I'm also trying to put a trail ride together for the church but of course that's open to anyone and currently scheduled for November 22 and 23. We're looking to camp Friday night and ride Saturday, maybe Cooper Lake State Park?

Was gonna ride my gelding last night but his leg is swollen from where he hurt himself a few weeks ago or it could be something new, as we just brought them in from the pasture last night. DH's gelding was gimpy too, again not sure why, maybe they stepped in a whole while running around? We've not gotten enough rain to bring all the cracks back together again.

DH actually worked with Apache last night (had to bribe him with a stall cleaning). He lunged her a little bit, put a saddle on her and she did awesome! She also got a pedicure and a good grooming. And she's finally starting to grow upwards, measured to 13.1 hh. She was soooo good last night which facinates me because DH hardly does anything with her and won't let anyone else either.

Have a great day y'all!


----------



## Cynical25

So, a Dec 7 meetup work for y'all? lol

Planned to go to the barn last night, but instead ended up bringing dinner & a movie to a friend's house since she'd hurt her back. I would like to warn anyone who is considering renting "Upside Down" with Kirsten Dunst to reconsider. That was one long, weird movie.

Speaking of injured backs, how's Thea doing, KC?
How's Kit's foot?
How's Sam's leg?


----------



## Kayella

Seems like all the ponies are getting hurt. Henny somehow cut his left hock. It's a little swollen but no heat. I cleaned it with a disinfectant and put some Corona on it. Dang horses need to stop hurting themselves. 

I hope everything with Sam is well, as well as KC's boys. 

Welcome Britt! We don't bite. Too hard. :wink:


----------



## kctop72

I know Kay! I think it's that time of year where the weather is cooler, their feeling frisky and just having too much fun in their pastures/turnouts.

Thanks for asking about Thea, Cyn. She is doing wonderful and has been released to drive, wear her cowboy boots and groom her horses (with help) as of Friday. She started back to work last week (office work) but can't work with the dogs (she's a dog trainer) until November. She'll go back for x-rays next month to see how her pelvis is healing but the doctors are shocked at how fast she is healing.


----------



## nuisance

Kit was barely limping yesterday, playing and running around. thanks for asking. She has follow up at Vet friday pm. I'm assuming the wrap will come off then, and not go back on.


----------



## dbarabians

The vet will be out at 2.
Sam is still not putting any weight on that leg and I am becoming more concerned.
kctop I am glad Thea is doing well. Tell her I said hello.
Guess I will be leaving earlier than thursday. The other DR that was to give our presentation has the flu. So guess who has to give the **** thing? DR D. We have worked on this for over 2 months and mostly on our time. I know the material to be discussed so it was a no brainer to pass the ball to me.
They are recording it so if in the future you see me on TV internet discussing PTSD know that I only did it under duress. 
You will promptly fall asleep as it is pretty boring stuff. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Glad to hear Kit is doing better! 

And its awesome to hear that Thea is impressing the doctors! That's always a good thing. 

Hopefully it's nothing too serious, DB. There's no cuts on his leg? Any swelling or heat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

DBA, hope you got your flu shot! If not, make sure to get one before you go!!! Nurses orders!! We override Doctors orders! And, you Pneumonia shot, if you haven't had one!


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance I got the flu shot last month and the pnumo vac last week.
Kayella ther is no obvious swelling cuts or heat that I can see. He will let you handle the leg but wont put his foot down. 
Appetite is good and he is still interested in the ladies. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Good boy! ***virtually patting you on the head***


----------



## nuisance

Maybe he and Kit were talking, and decided together to find some mesquite thorns to step on!


----------



## dbarabians

You and kit jinxed us nuisance. He has an abcess in his left rear hoof. From a botched trim job before I got him. He is going to need corrective shoes for a while. but should be good to go in a couple of months. Hand walks only for a while. Sam enjoyed them anyway. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Oh DBA, those are a pain, but manageable. Did the vet say what kind of corrective shoe or y'all leaving that up to the farrier?


----------



## dbarabians

When I get back if your husband is available next tuesday I want to discuss it with him. He is my hoof expert. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Well dadgum! Sorry it's an abscess, but much better than a ton of things it could have been! good luck!


----------



## nuisance

Where is everyone this am? DBA, How's Sam?.... and my CRS is kicking in, how are all the other injured and non injured horses? 

I'm so looking forward to next weekends ride in Era! My riding buddy's DH isn't going to be able to go, so it's just going to be us!  We're thinking of driving to the Grasslands friday, when I get off work (at noon). Ride that evening, then drive the 30-45 min. to the ride Sat. am. Hope it works our that way. 

Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Kayella

Omg guys, it's HUMP DAAAY. Haha thank goodness. I am going to be a busy little be this weekend getting hay in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Hello fellow Texans, isn't it a wonderful Wednesday???? 

I had an interesting day yesterday. My son decided to try and pull a fast one and got cold busted by dh! So needless to say he won't be going anywhere or doing anything but school, work and church over the next 2 weeks. That being said, our trip to Sam Houston State and to see tg is off Although we were going to have to push it out anyway because we have to go get hay on Saturday because it's supposed to rain Sunday.
DBA, I did make it by your place yesterday but you weren't there, but I did get to see the babies for a few minutes, they are getting so big. I felt so sorry for Sam, he just ate his hay with his wrapped foot, held up. I also talked to DH about what happened and he will get with you next week, just need to know what time Tuesday (early evening is better).
My mare was a glittle gimpy last night too I told dh it was her frog and he had to do some trimming to it and it was a little tender so I'll have to keep an eye on her the next day or so and make sure it doesn't get worse. It stinks having both of your horses gimpy


----------



## dbarabians

Sam is still a 3 legged pony. It will take a few days to get the infection out of his hoof. He should be improving by Sat. 
Getting ready to leave this evening for Atlanta so in case I get too busy everyone take care.
I am not going to take the laptop and have no idea how to access the internet on my phone even though I pay for it. So I wont be available until Mon evening.
Enjoy your ride nuisance and kctop I hope you get to see texasgal. Give her my regards. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Sorry that I missed you kctop. 
yes they are getting big and Magic is so friendly it is impossible to enter that pasture and not pet him. He downright insist on it. i think they will all be taller than their parents. At least 15 hands. I can live with that. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

DBA, Kit is alot like Magic, you have to bodily push her out of the way! Even my horse hatin' hubby will stand and pet/scratch her for an hour almost! I was checking her foot last night, went to get out of the creep feeder, she kept backing up over me, wanting me to scratch her butt! She will all but (no pun intended) knock you down, trying to get you to stop and scratch her!


----------



## Cynical25

Howdy, friends. Busy busy on my end. Planning to go to the barn after work, definitely in need of some Cash time. 

After teacher mtgs, counselor mtgs, and multiple amongst the parental figures at both households, I've signed the paperwork to get my son cognitive testing. Stressing over that a bit, but either A) nothing will turn up and we just keep struggling through school, or B) we'll learn something isn't firing like the average kid and we'll hopefully have access to resources which make learning more tolerable for his particular shortcomings. Such an unexpected course to be on, considering he was always above average on all the milestones until last year. So far, 3rd grade has just been a pure beating for him, his teachers, and us parents. It's been really difficult to see him go through it.

Safe travels, DB!

Hope all the sore ponies are recovered asap!


----------



## dbarabians

cynical do not stress over this too much. Most likely there is nothing "off". When you get the results if you want me to go over them and give you my opinion I will. Free of Charge of course. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Thanks, DB. I think Mama's just can't help but stress about their "babies," lol.


----------



## kctop72

So true Cyn, so true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Cyn, 3rd grade was when we discovered Kitten had dyslexia. Once we figured that out and got her on a 504 / IEP, she did great. She was on the A honor role in 4th grade and is tracking with straight A's again.

I am currently on a 3 day "science field trip" with Kitten's 5th grade class. I really am considering taking up drinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Many children lose interest in school activities around his age. dont blame you for getting him checked out though. My departure has been delayed until 7. I hate it when others disrupt your plans.
Now we will spend the night on the highway.
I am not happy. The person who is holding us up is going to know I am not happy and I wont tolerate this again. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

Cynical I just went through all of that with mine. We knew something was off much earlier though and the school refused testing. In the end we had to have him evaluated on our own. Once that was done then they stepped up. If you need anything or want to hear more of my son's story if you think it could help let me know. Tx is actually one of the best places to be for testing.Have you called Scottish Rite? Sorry to hear about all the pony hurts. The school where my son takes lessons lost their oldest schooling horse. 30 y.o. pony that was ridden to the end. It was so sad as generations have learned on him.


----------



## kctop72

Safe travels dba. If something comes up with your horsea while your gone, give us a call, we'll be glad to help.
Cyn, saying a prayer for y'all that everything woeks out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Cynical, 
Hang in there. So many things out there to help kids these days.


----------



## Cynical25

I appreciate all the support <3

Happy Thursday!


----------



## mammakatja

(((Hugs))) Cyn. I'm sorry it's been a rough school year for y'all so far. I know what you mean about being the worry wort mama. It's how we are wired. There is plenty of support out there for ya but it can definitely be a fight sometimes. Sounds like you are surrounded by the right people to ask questions. 

This is kinda silly to be excited about but the horse crazy mama in me is almost jealous of her 9 year old daughter. LOL! Our new little quarter horse we bought for her a couple of weeks ago is registered and I sent in for the transfer. I had them put in HER name.  We just got the papers back. She is over the moon to see her name on those papers with his pedigree on there. Of course I had to explain to her what a pedigree was, but you know.... She thought it was kinda cool to see the names of his grandparents and great parents. LOL! She's also a member of the AQHYA now so she'll be getting little things in the mail. Man what I would have given to be her when I was 9!!!


----------



## Gigembritt

Im a middle school reading teacher... If I can help in any way lemme know!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a terrific Thursday! I tried working from home today nut my internet went down around 9 and didn't cone back up until around 3, so frustrating! In the mean time that little 3yo living in my house bout drove me crazy. I will be glad when dh gets home and get to the barn for some horset time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Woohooooo it's Friday!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

TGIF!! We're going to get hay tomorrow. Supposed to rain some, hopefully not when entree on the way back or when we're loading it. I think I'm more excited to go to Buc-ee's than getting hay LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Friday! Bring on the rain - need it here. Having to water flowerbeds again and I need some rain on my newly planted rye. Dark clouds looming overhead so that is promising. 

The goldenrod (ragweed) is blooming like crazy here! It is growing all around my pond and thank goodness none of us have had any reaction to it yet. So many people i know are running around with nasty sinus infections and in some cases, no voice!

Speaking of voice, I'm glad I still have my voice since it is one of the main ways I communicate with my horses. All horses should be trained to react to certain words, not just 'whoa' or 'gee' or 'haw'. For example, when I'm scratching my yellow horse's back and he swings his butt around and backs right up into me so I'll scratch his tail - pins down my left foot with his rear foot and makes me see red, all I have to do is yell G*d Da^^it Koty! And he bolts away about 50 feet to a safe distance so I can't smack him and he has enough of a head start to run circles around me if decide to hobble after him.


----------



## kctop72

Too funny cc! That ragweed kicks my a$$ this time of year *sigh* so tired of being tired from benadryl...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I've had a sinus/head cold the past week. Now I know why. =.= I can't pop my right ear and it is irritating me so much!


----------



## nuisance

Allergies have been horrible! Head stays stopped up! 

Kit had her follow up vet visit. He said she looks good, but put another dressing on, said to keep it on at least a week, if not 10 days. Last week he kept remarking on what a good looking filly she was. Today he commented again, and said the people that was right before me as commenting on it also. Made me feel good!. The previous people, had a big fancy rig, truck/trailer, calf roping dummy in back of pickup. If I knew they liked her so well, I would have mentioned to them that her momma would be for sale after Kit was weaned! lol. Vet seemed interested when I said that..... I'll have to make sure to mention it again, when I take her for her coggins... Meant to do it last week, and today... completely forgot! SMH!


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys! What a crazy couple of months. I'm settling into my new job. You'd think working from home would mean more time to "play" on the forum, but not so. I stay busy all day. I am going to start making time to post at least a couple of times a day, though. This is ridiculous!

DH bought a saddle last week, so we each have one now! yay! I've started riding Badger, and he's such a sweetie. Can't wait until we're confident enough to hit the trails!

Chickens are big and beautiful ... I'll have to take more pics.

dba, I've not commented, but have followed CLOSELY what is going on with you. Your resiliency amazes me! Glad you're feeling better.

Welcome to those that are new to the Texas Thread!


----------



## clippityclop

LOTS of thunder, flashes of lightening and it is is only 4pm, but it is basically twilight outside. But where the heck is the rain?


----------



## kctop72

And we have RAIN! AND cooler temps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, it's been dang near cold here the last few days, even right now, it's only 70 degrees. Fall has officially arrived and decided to announce its presence with a vengeance.


----------



## nuisance

Not a drop of rain, clouded up for about 30 minutes, been clear and hot all day! What happened to our 70% chance of rain here?!!!!


----------



## Kiara

Nu, same question here. 

But I got a box from Germandeli, so I will sit in a corner and stuff myself with German Christmas cookies. *runstohercorner*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We got a little ....


----------



## Kayella

We got flooded. Poured on and off on the way to get hay, POURED while we were loading the hay and then sprinkled on and off on the way back and while we were unloading hay. The boys' paddock is flooded again, but they've got enough hay to keep them happy. Stacking hay with a migraine is a lot less fun than it sounds! It's weird to not only feel your blood pulsing, but to SEE it pulsing. :?


----------



## outnabout

Kayella said:


> We got flooded. Poured on and off on the way to get hay, POURED while we were loading the hay and then sprinkled on and off on the way back and while we were unloading hay. The boys' paddock is flooded again, but they've got enough hay to keep them happy. Stacking hay with a migraine is a lot less fun than it sounds! It's weird to not only feel your blood pulsing, but to SEE it pulsing. :?


Now how weird is that??? Everybody else just wants a little rain, and then you get too much at the worst possible time :?


----------



## outnabout

I've been absent from here too long, been on our FB mostly 
Cyn, is your son in private or pubic school? Huge difference there when it comes to testing and accommodations. I'm sure that his situation will improve once they look at his testing results and recommend a plan. It's wonderful that public schools have so many resources to help kids get what they need. Keep us posted


----------



## Kiara

We definitely got sone rain last night. We suddenly have a creek in our front yard lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, floods and floods of rain. LOVE IT!

But no cooler temps - humid and sticky and icky.


----------



## mammakatja

STILL no rain here. So weird. Our little town of Trenton is "maybe" a mile north of my house, and they have huge standing puddles from rain yesterday afternoon. My house didn't even see a drizzle. How can there be such a difference with less than a mile between the two areas??? I hope we get something before this system is outta here. My rye field could sure use it. Still very muggy here too. You'd think we all lived in different states the way we report such different weather outcomes. LOL!


----------



## nuisance

We haven't had any rain either.


----------



## texasgal

It has drizzled here all weekend. We fenced the horses off in a corner with a round bale and threw out some rye. I hope we get some more rain during the week ...


----------



## Kayella

We got even more rain today. My poor boys look like drowned rats LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

We finally got some here in Lubbock. 1 1/2 inches so far. Would come 36 hrs after I put out a new round bale. My hubby was at dirtbike lease around Turkey Texas and they got 5 inches today and it was still raining when he left. Said county road that is mostly sand had water up to his truck bumper. He just got a new F150 Platinum and said he wished he had taken my Duramax today. Planning on camping and riding on our friends ranch that is also in Turkey. Hope the roads to the ranch are a little dried out by then so I can get my truck and trailer in. Our anniversary is this weekend and we got married under a chuckwagon on that ranch so it is such a special place to us. Hope everyone had a great weekend. Hope the cowboys win


----------



## womack29

mammakatja said:


> STILL no rain here. So weird. Our little town of Trenton is "maybe" a mile north of my house, and they have huge standing puddles from rain yesterday afternoon. My house didn't even see a drizzle. How can there be such a difference with less than a mile between the two areas??? I hope we get something before this system is outta here. My rye field could sure use it. Still very muggy here too. You'd think we all lived in different states the way we report such different weather outcomes. LOL!


2 weeks ago literally 2 blocks from our house they got 1/2 inch and dry at our place. Crazy


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> Hope everyone is having a terrific Thursday! I tried working from home today nut my internet went down around 9 and didn't cone back up until around 3, so frustrating! In the mean time that little 3yo living in my house bout drove me crazy. I will be glad when dh gets home and get to the barn for some horset time!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Enjoy that 3 yr old while he is young. Mine will be 21 next month and he called me the other day to tell me he was remembering when I paid him a penny a rock to pick up rocks in the arena. He informed that was just wrong but he admitted he had fun.


----------



## Kiara

Some parts of Austin got 12 inches!! I posted pics from our area on FB. Though it already drained for the most part.


----------



## womack29

clippityclop said:


> Today we spent most of the day flagging more dead trees and fixing leaky water troughs. LOVING this cool weather! But those giant gray and white striped skeeters are out so I was dodging those while bathing all the horses. Got manes and tails scrubbed all the way to the skin and chased off any dry skin/bugs that were making them itch and rub their manes on the trees.
> 
> My big foxtrotter has a good solid inch plus of hair all over his body and my welsh is pretty hairy, too. Seems a bit early for such a heavy coat already so that tells me we are going to have a long, cold winter.
> 
> Anyone else have extra hairy horses already?


 I noticed yesterday my mare is starting to hair up a little earlier this year. No clue why??


----------



## womack29

Kayella said:


> I've had a sinus/head cold the past week. Now I know why. =.= I can't pop my right ear and it is irritating me so much!


 Local honey from the area you live in helps. One teaspoon a day. I have been doing this for years no matter where I live and have not had to fight the allergies. My husband thought I was crazy and when we were living around the dallas area he did it and he is now a believer. Now back in west texas both of us have less problems with allergies.


----------



## clippityclop

I heard that too - a tablespoon of local honey a day keeps EVERY bug away. One of the top three reasons why I'm getting into beekeeping next spring.


----------



## Kayella

I'll have to give the honey a try! Our feedstore sells local honey so that's perfect. My friend also said that eating honey and cinnamon every day helps with aches and pains. She has rheumatoid arthritis. If she went a couple days without her pain Meds she would be dying. After doing yhe honey and cinnamon, she said she could go days without Meds and feel fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

FInally started raining between 5 when DH got up and 7:30 when I got up..... I was suppose to be up at 7! I set DH's alarm an hour early, and mine an hour late this am! I think I'd doing drugs in my sleep or something!


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all! It was a productive weekend event though our trip to Sam Houstone State and to tg tg got cancelled because we were supposed to be getting hay but got rained out along with our playday We got some fencework done (still needs to be finished), a nice dinner with dh's dad on saturday, church on sunday morning and riding after that. I finally got my mare to take her right lead canter and keep it for several strides. I was sooooo excited for us both. She is coming along so well. 

Dh traded his mare (Sadie) for a gelding from one of the other boarders. He is a 6 or 7 yo registered gray, 15.3hh. Him and the 12yo girl just didn't click and he didn't like running barrels (always broke pattern on #2). She rode Sadie all over the place yesterday, loping circles and everything. They are going to send her to a trainer to have her patterned. I sure hope she works out for her. I'm a little sad to see her go but she's not really going anywhere....


----------



## Cynical25

outnabout said:


> Cyn, is your son in private or pubic school? Huge difference there when it comes to testing and accommodations. I'm sure that his situation will improve once they look at his testing results and recommend a plan. It's wonderful that public schools have so many resources to help kids get what they need. Keep us posted


He's at one of the Harmony charter schools. So far, they've done vision & hearing tests.

Gave Cash another medicated shampoo bath; darn horse has rubbed new raw spots on his head and neck. The belly crusties are still bad, but his chest and legs look a little better since the last bath. I need to figure out how to get this gunk cleared up before cold weather sticks!!! The wash racks are outside, so even though there is heated water, he'd be in the wind during a bath.

I've been using local honey and local bee pollen for years to reduce my allergy response. Makes a big difference, IMO. Hmm, maybe I should start feeding it to Cash, lol.


----------



## dbarabians

Atlanta is wonderful and the people are very friendly. 
If anyone gets to to there eat at Einstiens and order the sweet tea fried chicken or the mediteranian burger with tomato olive pesto feta cheese and made with ground lamb. Paying fifteen dollars for a hamburger is something I dont do everyday but IMO was worth it.
My presentation was a big hit and I was offered a couple of jobs. I politely told them I was not interested and they told me how much the were willing to pay. I swallowed real hard and declined. They got my attention though.
I could not however live in Washington DC, but Atlanta maybe......... if it were in Texas.
kctop this new gelding must be something your husband really like that mare. I did too. I need to come over and see this new boy.
Sam is better still sore but I will start soaking his hoof in epsom salts and iodine as the vet suggested. He is putting weight on it so there has been some improvement.
Good to hear all is well.
Cynical with all the teachers nurses and me on this forum you have access to decades of experience. Use that knowledge and dont be afraid to ask questions. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad your trip went well and that sam is doing better. Yes he does like that gelding although he's a little intimidated due to his size. The girl is loving Sadie and has so much confidence riding her. Her mom said the difference was night and day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, friends! Hope y'all are enjoying Autumn


----------



## nuisance

good morning. Nice raining coming down! 

Horses were standing out in it this morning, instead of under the loafing shed. Kit was using Lil as a wind break. It was pretty funny looking.


----------



## clippityclop

We have a bunch of rain in the forecast here. I still have not done a darn thing with my garden. Too many other things keep distracting me, I guess....if anything, I should at least try to plant some carrots since I'm not doing anything else with the dirt this winter - then I can just pull them out and toss them to the horses from time to time. Besides - there are HUGE gray/white mosquitoes out there that are worse than vampires on Bourbon Street in New Orleans on Halloween night.

We are supposed to get close to three inches this afternoon. All of this wetness and mud has brought up fire ants straight from the depths of hell (they bite like it anyway). We've been invaded by bugs which I assume are running from the ants. Brown recluse spiders in my house in the middle of the floor on a regular basis this week. I'm sure they are coming in from the outside b/c I can't believe that many would be IN my house.

I need to trim two more sets of feet but right now all of the horses are sporting this new platform mud sneaker look.  At least rolling in it gives them relief from the darn flies.


----------



## kctop72

Yep the water is everywhere you look outside and the bugs, mice and everything else is trying to make it inside. All the horses have been in their stalls which is great for the pasture but a few more days and they are going to be kite like. Hopefully it will stop long enough for everyone to get sone out time before it starts again. 

Happy Tuesday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Ok - well that does it. I cleaned up the garden, pulled out the irrigation system and raked down the dead grass off the rows with chickens supervising my every move. Going to do some tilling later on. I simply can't walk past a bare garden plot and not plant something in the dirt. 

I guess it's a good thing I'm not a serial killer.:twisted:


----------



## dbarabians

I am ready for dry weather. Atlanta had such good weather that I was itching to ride the whole time I was there. That itch has not gone away. 
I am not complaining we need this rain. 
At the farm this time of year mice rats spiders even snakes find their way into the house and outer buildings. Here near dallas only mice seem to be a problem. The pest with hair I dont mind the rest though must die. If it eats its mate and/or own young I have no use for it. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I completely agree with you dba! I can tolerate hairy creatures as long as they don't have 6 or more legs.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

I'll tolerate the fuzzy visitors UNTIL they crawl up the back of my oven and steal corn bread leavings right out of my cast iron skillet on top of my stove. That's crossing the line!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Reading these posts, I'm thankful I have yet to deal with unwanted critters seeking shelter the rain. Of course at this time of year, I'd have to pay very close attention to determine if it was real or part of my Halloween decor! On that same note, I asked my son to dust his room last night and was met with an incredulous look, followed by "But the house is supposed to look old and scary for the party!" Geesh.


----------



## kctop72

He's got ya on that one cyn! He's definitely got imagination and creativity

Happy hump day y'all! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Well I can't get what I want to copy copied... Happy Hump Day y'all!


----------



## womack29

2 more days until we r off to the ranch to ride. Drying out here. Ready for canyons and campfires. Wednesday was rough at work maybe I will win lottery and not have to go back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

More rain today - pond ran over the road again. Beavers have skirted the bark on three of my younger live oaks so they will be firewood by the end of next summer unless they fall down on their own before then.

Cold day here - actually got a chance to wear some tall winter boots over my jeans today at work.

This eve is really nice. Simmering some homemade beef stew while watching the deer grazing on my newly sprouted rye just off my back patio!


----------



## outnabout

womack29 said:


> 2 more days until we r off to the ranch to ride. Drying out here. Ready for canyons and campfires. Wednesday was rough at work maybe I will win lottery and not have to go back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You and hubby are going to have a great time and forget work! Be sure and have some pics for us when you get back. Love seeing canyons, so foreign to us here on the other side of north Texas


----------



## Kiara

Loving the cook wheather! My mare likes to run a track when it's rainy and my guy remembers he's an Arabian and starts waving his flag. Lol they are so cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

outnabout said:


> You and hubby are going to have a great time and forget work! Be sure and have some pics for us when you get back. Love seeing canyons, so foreign to us here on the other side of north Texas


I will try to take pics so bad about not. We got married 7 yrs ago Monday on this ranch that our friends own. I am so lucky to have it to ride on. I still can bit get pics to post here but will on Facebook.


----------



## womack29

clippityclop said:


> Ok - well that does it. I cleaned up the garden, pulled out the irrigation system and raked down the dead grass off the rows with chickens supervising my every move. Going to do some tilling later on. I simply can't walk past a bare garden plot and not plant something in the dirt.
> 
> I guess it's a good thing I'm not a serial killer.:twisted:


Gee and I kill any plant I am given. The builder could not believe I did not want flower beds. A friend gave me a huge potted tree thing in June when we moved in. I have already killed it. I kind of forgot to water it. I am the exception to the thing about you have to keep a plant alve before you can have animals.


----------



## kctop72

I am an exception too wo, I can kill cactus oh and happy anniversary before I forget on Monday. Hope y'all have a great time this weekend. 
We've got a ranch rodeo on Friday night in corsicana with all 5 of our LSCC churches, should be alot of fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Glad you guys down south are enjoying some cooler weather, but I'm freezing my *** off. Like 3 weeks ago it was still in the 90's, now it's staying in the 60s and getting down in the 30s at night. :evil: Very NOT awesome.


----------



## dbarabians

smrobs thats what you get for living so close to the Canadian border.
You can keep those 30 degree nights. 
You could come down here and visit the real texans near Dallas. There are enough that you could stay with each of us for a while and not wear out your welcome. Shalom


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Donald, you know me too well. I've been told that small doses of me are all that's needed:rofl:.

Eh, I don't mind the colder weather so much, I just like to ***** about it. I am looking forward to that first hard freeze though to kill off some of the bugs.


----------



## kctop72

Amen smrobs! I have to say I lile the cold nights, it makes the days so much nicer....

Hope everyone has a great Thursday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

I don't do cold either. I actually had to plug in my diesel last night. GASP!!!!!!!!! It gave me a heck of a time starting yesterday morning so I gave it it's heating blanket last night and it purred like a kitten this morning. Is it spring yet???


----------



## Cynical25

48° this morning, brrrr! My dogs have been very cuddly, trying to stay warm. It's cute when little Lexie tries to sneak onto my lap (dogs aren't allowed on my furniture,) not as cute when a jealous, 70lb Oakley tries to join her.

Rain finally stopped long enough for me to get out the rest of our Halloween decorations. There is now a small, rundown graveyard in front of my house. And massive spiders inside the house, which leave seriously creepy shadows and scare the bejeebus out of you when you're stumbling to the restroom at 3am.


----------



## kctop72

Alright y'all here are some pics of dh and his new steed. He's alot less intimidated by him now. This horse is a true adolescent, puts his nose into everything, even picked up a brush and started throwing it around while dh was trying to saddle him, it was hilarious. I rode him as well and he has a very nice, large gait He has some issues turning left but it is just a bad habit he developed while being ridden by the 12yo, very intimidated, young girl. Like any horse, that was the first test we got and once he realized, he didn't have a choice, he did much better.








He's standing in kind of a hole but I will get better pics with trimmed and shod feet this week.

























We're still trying to figure out a name. The girl called him Turbo but dh doesn't like it. The prior owners called him Goose which we like. DH thought about calling him George because he's so curious of everything!! His registered name is Dynomite Bartender, I think.


----------



## dbarabians

From those pictures kctop he looks like he can run. Might have some TB up close in his pedigree. Not a bad thing IMO. I need to make time to come over and see him.
Still resting from the trip and yesterdays radiation treatment. Only 2 more to go then I am going to...... I have no earthly idea but at least I will feel better no matter what I decide. 
Sam is almost walking normal still favoring that hoof . I discontinued the Bute I dont want him to forget he is sore on that one and make things worse. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

George is good! You can hug him, hold him, squeeze him, and call him George!  lol


----------



## kctop72

DBA, your welcome at our place anytime. I haven't seen his full pedigree but I know he goes back to Two Eyed Jack and he does look tb'ish.....

I'm glad you are doing well with your treatments and that you only have 2 more to go.

Also glad Sam is doing better, now just gotta figure out those feet


----------



## nuisance

......


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance I know kctops husband and he is not going to hug, pet or squeeze any horse. Or at least I hope not. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

You are absolutely correct dba and if he does, I'm bringing him stright to you for a psych eval!!!!

Although Nu, I remember that. That's when the cartoons were good and funny!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Your DH looks good on the new horse, KC!


----------



## nuisance

Well, hopefully he'll pet him every so often! lol


----------



## clippityclop

Dynomite is a good looking gray, KC! They look like a great matched pair, too. If you lived any closer, I'd steal him from you. I like him.


----------



## clippityclop

Acorns keep falling on my head...........:lol:


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> I am an exception too wo, I can kill cactus oh and happy anniversary before I forget on Monday. Hope y'all have a great time this weekend.
> We've got a ranch rodeo on Friday night in corsicana with all 5 of our LSCC churches, should be alot of fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We relocated back to Lubbock from Corsicana 2yrs ago. Have fun


----------



## womack29

Ktop great looking new ride. Hope hubby enjoys. My hubby's ride Ktm dirtbike went to the shop and keeping fingers crossed overnighted part is here tomorrow am. Otherwise he has nothing to ride this weekend. Such a good hubby to take me to the ranch even of he does not get to ride. In bed listening to him and the dog snore definitely gonna need my earplugs tonight


----------



## kctop72

Thanks guys, dh is really starting to enjoy him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

You know kctop Magic wont eat nearly as much as that giant horse your husband now has to feed. Get my drift? Think of how much fun he can have training another young one? He gets a new horse you should to.
hey you cant blame me for trying. Either way I could win. kctop gets Magic and I know he is at a good home.... or..... I get two new clients for marriage counseling. kctop you have my number. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I hear ya dba but he did trade for him and so far so good on both sides. He does eat quite a bit more, In fact almost double or maybe it just seems like it.... He also has his other horse, Joe, up for sale but we can't find his darn papers and we never put him in our name. I know we're bad.
Anyways, hope everyone has a fabulous Friday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Yay for Friday!


----------



## womack29

Yea hubby's dirt bike ready and if I ever get off work we r headed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I wanted to get to the barn tonight, but still need to bake (gluten-free/dairy-free) cupcakes and decorate them once they are cool, finish decorating the house, sweep/vacuum the house, and clean the restroom before the party tomorrow. Fiance & son will be gone at a makeup soccer practice tonight since they got rained out all week, so I'm on my own to prepare. I need more hours in my day!!!


----------



## Kiara

DB, you crack me up. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## kctop72

What a wonderfu, brisk Saturday morning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Love this north Texas fall weather!
Missing out on the Era ride today. My mare is just not ready for a full day on the trail. Put the western saddle on her today and rode in the pasture. She showed a little discomfort as we began walking and still didn't want to pick up a lope. We walked for a long time and she has no issues trotting. She's putting on weight and I'm really missing riding like we used to do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Had a great ride. I'll go into more detail later when not on Kindle. Cut ride today short when friend got short of breath, chest pains, almost passed out. Good nurse that I s. Left her on side of rode and. Lil and I ran the. 3ish miles back to the trailer. Loaded up to go get her. Someone stopped and brought her to me while someone led her horse. Met her DH at the ER. No news yet. Hopefully is was nothing


----------



## nuisance

Heard from friends DH, "just" low potassium, she's going home. good news! 

Got to the grasslands Friday about 4ish, rode a couple hrs. sprinkled on us a couple times. Got up Saturday, went to the Trail ride in Era, TX. Great ride, beautiful country. Wish my camera took better pics to do it justice. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151857134261743.1073741839.633321742&type=1&l=640898fce8

At the ride, an older man was bucked off and his horse fell on him. They went home. An older woman was bucked off less than 200 yrds after we started, she went home. Then a young girl was bucked off her green horse, coming up out of a creek bed. Knocked the wind out of her, but she got back on and finished the ride. Those were the only problems there. Horses were feeling cool, crisp weather! It turned out a nice clear, warm day!

We rode close to 3 hrs this morning before my friend started feeling bad, then of course, instead of taking the short cut back, she got turned around, I had not ridden that part before, so we took the long way. 

I am pooped, everything put up, last load of laundry in the dryer, I've showered, horses are grazing. Have her horse in my pasture, and her truck/trailer in my drive until they can pick it up. It may be an early night for me tonight! I'm too old for this sh..tuff


----------



## outnabout

Thanks for sharing pics, Nu! I hear that they always serve up some good food at that ride. They also have a spring ride, maybe I'll make that one 
Glad your friend is OK. How scary was that, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I felt guilty for leaving her, but, she was too dizzy to ride, my phone was dead, forgot to bring the charger, her phone was almost dead, it won't hold a charge (she's taking it back). Luckily a nice couple and their son stopped for her. Met them in their vehicle, about half way back to them. Then the husband with the horse a little bit later. Nice to know there are good people out there! 

I know I need to work out more! My thighs hurt from the running/trotting to get to the trailer! Lil was a trouper though. Didn't hesitate leaving her new buddy (Like I did! lol)


----------



## Cynical25

What a ride, Nu! Hope you enjoyed the time you DID ride. Glad your friend is doing okay. Yay, Lil!

Sorry your mare is still having issues with that lope, Out  

Hope everyone else had a good weekend!

Cash was great Sat & Sun, very proud of him. Cool weather & lack of flies makes my itchy boy soooo much happier. My son's Halloween party was a success. Scheduled a last minute brunch today (at Meddlesome Moth in Dallas - one of my favorite spots) with a friend visiting from Houston. Currently relaxing as we wait for my son to be dropped off - he spent the day at Six Flags with some of fiance's family


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like an eventful weekend. Glad your friend is ok Nu. We had a good weekend as well. Dh and his new steed are doing well and the girl who got Sadie had the best rodeo she's ever had with her on Saturday. Her mom said it was like they've been riding for a long time. We are so excited for them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Oh and happy Monday morning y'all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday, everyone! 

Glad the horse switch seems to be working for both families, KC.

If anyone knows horsey people in the Cedar Hill/Duncanville/southern Dallas area, the small apartment above my boarding barn just became available. I'm sure work-for-room/board arrangements could be negotiated. If I were single and/or kidless, I'd be all over the opportunity.


----------



## QtrBel

Howdy all! Great pics of DH on his new steed KC. They look great together. Glad to see you're doing well DBA. TG did you post new chick pics? Mine have started laying (all but the Poles) so my son can stop complaining about no egg money. We had him ground driving my big mare this weekend. Next time I'll make sure to have the camera with me. Now that things have cooled off it is just so much more pleasant to be out and about.


----------



## Cynical25

Love the cooler weather! I can't believe it's only Tuesday - yesterday felt like at least 2 or 3 days...


----------



## kctop72

It's Tuesday which means we get to take the horses to the church tonight and play with the cows I think I finally convinced dh to take me to an actual sorting practice. He was not willing cause he's afraid I'm gonna get dumped off. I told him you will never know if you don't let me try. I was very frustrated with him and told him he didn't want me to do the other things I did with her either but she did fine so we shall see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like fun, KC!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop be glad your husband is worried about you.
During my long career I have had couples in counseling I swear were plotting each others demise. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I know he's just worried and I am grateful for that but it gets old especially when my mares grand sire and great grand sire were cutting horse champions. I want to explore her potential because I think she could be great! I told him I didn't want to get dumped off either but its possible. ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> kctop be glad your husband is worried about you.
> During my long career I have had couples in counseling I swear were plotting each others demise. Shalom


:lol:

KC, have you worked her on any cows in the past?


----------



## clippityclop

So jealous, KC! It sounds like so much fun.


----------



## kctop72

Cyn, we've been going to the church for roping practice for quite some time. I move the cows around with her but that's it. We've gotten in the middle of them to separate and she does great. Her problem is obce you get her motor started, it's too long to slow her back down but it's a work in progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

KC, go show your DH how to sort a cow! Geesh... really! Cutting and sorting are not the same. Easy to fall off cutting, not so much with sorting. Gotta love him for caring about you so much though.


----------



## clippityclop

If it was me, my hubby wouldn't say a word - he'd be the one leaning on the fence with the iphone on video.........for all the WRONG reasons.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kctop72

Yea I know. No playing with cows tonight just got aome riding done in the arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Well good Wednesday morning y'all.

I have a favor to ask you. A lady from our church died in a horse accident yesterday at the arena where she rides. Not sure what happened but she was riding her husbands horse. They were our greeters who were horseback on Sunday mornings out by the road and waved at everyone as they went by. Please say a little prayer for the family as they get through this together.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop prayers for the family are on their way to G-D. 
We are reminded today how truly precious life really is. It is not our place to question why just accept the fact and find solace in knowing she is with G-D. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Thanks Donald.

How is Sam doing with his abscess and you with your treatments?


----------



## Cynical25

Sending my thoughts to that family. What a loss.

I, too, am ready for an update on DB & Sam.

Hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## nuisance

Thoughts and prayers sent out to her family and friends!


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone Sam and I are doing fine. One more treatment tomorrow and then the both of us will be strutting around like banty roosters. Sam does it a lot better than I do. All those mares give him incentive. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> Everyone Sam and I are doing fine. One more treatment tomorrow and then the both of us will be strutting around like banty roosters. Sam does it a lot better than I do. All those mares give him incentive. Shalom


I got the funniest mental picture of this! :lol: Hope today goes smoothly.

Happy Thursday, Texans! The weekend is in sight, yay!


----------



## mammakatja

Wow KC. That is terrible. It's easy for me to joke saying if I were to die this way, at least it happened doing something I love, but it's not so funny when it's real for someone. Prayers going to her family for sure. 

I've had a terrible head cold this week. My horses are completely spoiled. No one has seen a saddle in about a week. Hoping to change that before the weekend. Kinda stressing over that too. My big eh hem....40th....is on Sunday and I know of a few people coming this weekend including family from Germany I haven't seen in years. Who knows what else hubby has up his sleeve. I'm not a huge people party hosting type of person. I'd rather disappear on a trail ride. Sigh.........now I have to clean my house!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Birthday, Mammak!


----------



## clippityclop

today is Mamma K's bday? 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have an terrific day!


----------



## clippityclop

KC, that is really sad news. Prayers sent to her family while they struggle with her loss.


----------



## mammakatja

It's on Sunday. So as of right now, I'm still in my 30's!!! I've got 3 more days before I officially become a grown up. HA!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks everyone for the prayers, I know it helps.

Mammak, it's no different than 30, don't sweat it. Look at it this way you're not getting older, you're getting better 

Have a terrific Thursday my fellow Texans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Oh and who says you become a grown-up at 40????? I know quite a few that will never be grownups!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I think I resemble that remark. 
Mamakatja it is a blessing to be older. When you get to be my age and can forecast the weather with the pain in your knees, or wrist, or ankles, then you have the right to complain.
In case I forget Mazel Tov on your birthday. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Um, I'm 34 and have been able to forecast the weather in my joints and various repaired-broken-bones (lifetime of ballet, horse training, and other fun) for many years...the metal plate in my ankle is especially fun when the barametric pressure changes.


----------



## nuisance

I am a pretty good barometer myself! lol

Even at 51, I'm not grown up. If you don't believe me, just read my FB posts, or ask DH, or any of my friends/family! lol


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance the two of us are grownups we just choose to enjoy life and smile more than frown. 
Cynical wait to you get to be my age then go apply for a job as a weather girl. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

See mammak, no worries!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Yep no worries and a Happy Birthday from me as well. Keeping your church family in thoughts and prayers. So sorry to hear about this happening.


----------



## mammakatja

Oh thanks y'all!!!! I have never felt like a grown up anyway and don't plan to become one.....maybe ever. (Don't tell my 16 year old OK? I keep telling him he needs to grow up! LOL!) Age really is just a number. I have a few spots that remind me I do have a lengthier past of being active (dislocated shoulder, broken ribs, and a few broken fingers) but it hasn't slowed me down much. I drive a little slower. That's about the biggest difference. And I've learned to have patience over the years. I'm in no hurry these days. And yes DBA, I love my life. I'm content and happy and God has gotten us through the rough spots up to this point so I know He'll get us through the future ones too. Thanks for the future birthday wishes everyone.


----------



## Tejas

Wowwww it's been a long time !! I live in Richmond,TX now . Anyone nearby ? South east texas ? Fort bend county? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

patience my A$$! the older I get the less I tolerate BS. I find myself sounding like that blowhard Dr Phil sometimes. Only and only when someone says something absolutely stupid or tries to get something past me.
My profession does not think highly of those media hogs that claim to practice psychology on TV. 
Last treatment done . Thanks everyone for their kind words and prayers. I might not have met but a few of you in person but I do feel we are indeed friends. Shalom and may the G-D of Abraham Issac and Jacob bless and keep you and your family safe. Donald


----------



## mammakatja

ROFLMAO!!!! DBA...I guess I should say I have grown to be patient in certain areas. My own profession as a special ed teacher developed a certain level of patience over the years which has spilled over into my parenting and also into how I handle my animals, especially when training. Also, traffic doesn't bother me. I don't try to pass people like a maniac (unless I can outrun them on foot) and I pretty much just go with the flow. BUT....don't get me started in very specific areas. Politics, news, Hollywood, overpaid football players, ignorant and neglecful parents, lazyness, the entitlement attitude in younger generations, oh I could go on. See, just writing this stuff gets me going.  So I'm with ya. Don't get me started on BS!


----------



## mammakatja

Oh and Tejas, I can help ya out with Richmond VA but don't know too much about Richmond TX. LOL! Lived in the Richmond, VA for 6 years. About a 1500 mile difference between the two though. LOL!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome tejas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's finally Friday!!! Hope it's a great day for y'all.

Meeting someone tomorrow morning to hopefully sell her my saddle. Sure hope she wants it! Cash in my hand would be much preferred over this beautiful but un-needed saddle keeping my washer & dryer company in the utility room.


----------



## mammakatja

Good luck with that! I'm such a dork. I have a saddle hang up. I love saddles. I've had to sell some in the past because they didn't fit well or weren't being used and yet, I get sad when I have to let 'em go. I have 3 old ones in my house that are just OLD or have a broken tree and I "decorate" with them.  Hubby just shakes his head.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all. Hopr everyone has a truely blessed day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I'm watching the Amateur Western Pleasure classe in the Celeste, but there is Barrel Racing in the Coliseum at Quarter Horse Congress right now, if that's more your speed 

Coliseum Arena


----------



## Roperchick

Can I just jump in here real quick to say.....
We are now unofficially.officially back in tx lol
Took our first load of beeves to the new place in Saint Jo this Tuesday


----------



## nuisance

We're almost neighbors then!  Welcome back!


----------



## outnabout

Happy birthday, Mamma! My BD is tomorrow 
Welcome home, Rchick! 
KC, prayers going up for your barn community. As DBA said, life is indeed precious.
DBA, glad to hear that you are doing well!
Nothing special going on around here this weekend. 
Do you all realize we are going off DS Time next weekend? It changes my routine somewhat, having to leave work earlier so I'm not having to ride after dark. In the past, it was a security issue, but now would be a safety issue.


----------



## mammakatja

You're the 27th also outnabout? Cool! Birthday buddies! Happy birthday to you too.


----------



## dbarabians

I like that area around Saint Jo and Nocona. Its like a mini hill country along the Red River. Glad your back Roperchick. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Happy birthday to Out and Mamma! Hope you've had a great weekend


----------



## kctop72

Happy birthday mammak and out! It's been a great weekend Having dinner with my boys)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy belated birthday, Out & Mamma!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend! Put two light rides on Cash before the rain ruined my carefully planned starting schedule based around a solid several days of availability. Rain in the forecast on the next day I can get to the barn, too. Never started one on a spotty schedule like this, and it's stressing me a bit.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Monday morning y'all!

I have to tell y'all, my legs are very sore. I've ridden my mare the last 4 days and it's the only reason I can think of??? We've been working on some new things to help with her head set as she likes to trot and lope with it jacked up in the air. She doesn't stick her nose out so tie downs don't help, therefore we are trying a martingale again and it's starting to work
We went and checked out an arena that has team pennings and sortings yesterday and I can't wait to try it!! Probably not this weekend but maybe next!!


----------



## womack29

Hope everyone had a great Monday. So many changes at work in my world but change is good or so they tell me. So glad I have my sugar to come home and ride after a long hard work day. Hubby pointed out time changed this weekend. Ugg hate that dark way to early. Belated b days to out&momma. I have one in December but since it is my 40th I am going to ignore it. Could use some of that rain here in Lubbock


----------



## womack29

mammakatja said:


> Good luck with that! I'm such a dork. I have a saddle hang up. I love saddles. I've had to sell some in the past because they didn't fit well or weren't being used and yet, I get sad when I have to let 'em go. I have 3 old ones in my house that are just OLD or have a broken tree and I "decorate" with them.  Hubby just shakes his head.


Nothing wrong with decorating with them have two in. Y house. Spurs are another we seem to decorate with. My non horse hubby was collecting them long before he met me. Our house is very western


----------



## mammakatja

Had an amazing birthday this weekend. My family drove up from Georgetown with my aunt and uncle from Germany in tow. I never dreamed I would be able to share my little place in Trenton TX with them one day. They absolutely loved everything. The horses, our hay equipment, our home made smoker (hubby smoked brisket), the chickens, our shop filled with dead vehicles, everything. They were just fascinated since this is something they just never experience. Then my mom hands me my birthday gift yesterday. It came in a 32in Sony flatscreen TV box and as soon as she hands it to me, she appologizes and says, please don't be disappointed. It's not a TV. I open it and pull out a beautiful leather headstall, reins, a saddle pad, polowraps, a really nice hay bag, new halter and leadline, and a giant bottle of Leather New. I said "are you kidding me???? This is so much better than a Sony TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" She cracked up. So yes, even a 40 year old can get excited over a very thoughtful birthday gift. I mean, how many of us watch TV when we're out on our horses anyway?!!!  Great weekend.


----------



## mammakatja

womack29 said:


> Nothing wrong with decorating with them have two in. Y house. Spurs are another we seem to decorate with. My non horse hubby was collecting them long before he met me. Our house is very western


I have spurs on my wall too! And an old roping rope. And tons of bits (several that survived the fire but just weren't very smooth for the horses anymore). And horse shoes. We are also very country/Americana/western.


----------



## kctop72

Sounds like an awesome weekend mammak. I'm jealous of all the cool stuff you got! I love western decor old and new
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Glad you got some great gifts my german friend. I understand how your aunt and uncle love your place. My Aunts and Uncles from Israel or Europe love to visit the Farm. They are like Japanese tourist portrayed on TV they take thousnads of pictures of everything if it moves or not. LOL
my 90 YO Uncle even bought a heifer from us and loves to pet her when he and his wife visit. he now has about 15 cattle at our place and one horse. They all do nothing but eat and stand around for him to pet and feed them treats. 
When he goes back to Israel he brags about his cowboy nephew. One that doesnt wear a hat but uses the title Dr professionally. I want him to meet kctops husband then he can see what a real cowboy should look like. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my DBA that's exactly how my aunt and uncle were!!!! They took pictures of absolutely everything. My husband walked out there with the raw brisket and they took pictures of it as he placed it into the smoker. It was hillarious. That's why he insisted on cooking BBQ this weekend. It is so Texas and so NOT German. And the fact he cooked this with a smoker he welded together out of an old propane tank fascinated them. And our chickens cracked them up. They follow you everywhere and they couldn't step out without a herd of chickens all around, which they loved. They took pics of my hay stack and the hay equipment. I loved it.  Such different worlds. Little did they know what their little niece would turn into one day when we still lived there in the 70's and early 80's. This was only their 2nd time to visit the states and their first time at my place. I wish now they would move across the big pond as well.


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds just perfect, Mammak!

Enjoying my pumpkin spice coffee creamer on this super dreary day in Dallas. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## mammakatja

Oooooo, speaking of coffee creamer, did y'all see that they brought out two girl scout cookie coffee creamer flavors?! I've tried the thin mint so far. Heavenly!!!! The other is the Samoa, which is that caramel and chocolate with coconut flakes. I LOOOOVE this time of year when it comes to treats and goodies!


----------



## Cynical25

I LOVE Samoas - that creamer sounds dangerous!


----------



## Cynical25

For anyone not checking our FB page, The APHA World Show (Open/Amateurs now, our first DFW Meetup was for the APHA Youth World this summer) is in Fort Worth Nov 6-16. I'm tentatively planning to attend Sunday 11/10, probably arrriving around 10 am or so. Wouldn't complain if anyone wants to join me!


----------



## womack29

Cynical25 said:


> For anyone not checking our FB page, The APHA World Show (Open/Amateurs now, our first DFW Meetup was for the APHA Youth World this summer) is in Fort Worth Nov 6-16. I'm tentatively planning to attend Sunday 11/10, probably arrriving around 10 am or so. Wouldn't complain if anyone wants to join me!


Will be in colorado doing early thanksgiving thing early
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all! Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday!

I'm ready for Thanksgiving! Turkey, dressing, potatoes & gravy, fresh baked rolls and pumpkin pie...mmm!!! My favorite.


----------



## Kayella

I'm excited for Thanksgiving as well! I had difficulty celebrating last year as Henny had his accident the night before. Though, that gave me a miracle to be thankful for on Thanksgiving day when I found out he was doing better. I couldn't even stomach a single plate of food last year! On THANKSGIVING!! This year we'll all have time to actually cook and prepare instead of being half-dead zombies trying to cheer me up LOL(the family we were having Thanksgiving with are my best friends and helped take me and Henny to the vet. We stayed til 4 in the morning!) Even with all that craziness going on, we still managed to have good food and good company. I did, anyways. I'd randomly burst out crying so I'm sure I wasn't so fun for them. :lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, hope it's a MUCH better Thanksgiving for you, Kayella!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks Cyn! I'm going to be doing a lot more cooking this Thanksgiving


----------



## womack29

Have no clue what we are doing for thanksgiving. Doing family thing early since we r so far apart. My sin turns 21on black Friday and is spending it with friends. I can understand I guess who wants to party with their parents when they turn 21. If neighbors are going to be home to horse sit we may take a little getaway. Kayella wishing you a better holiday this year


----------



## mammakatja

I can't wait till Thanksgiving either. Halloween is really not my thing but I LOOOOVE Thanksgiving and Christmas. Let's just get today over with. Kayella, I know what you're going through as far as a damper on Thanksgiving goes. Our barn/house fire happened the Sunday before Thanksgiving 2 years ago. This holiday will forever be a hodge podge of emotions for us. We lost a lot but everyone came together for us. We couldn't cook, but people dropped by food left and right. I never ever want to experience soemthing like that again, but I wouldn't change my past either. And it's amazing how much more you appreciate the good times afterwards isn't it?! I hope you have an extra special Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## Cynical25

Wow, Mamma  

If anyone is bored, go play with the Google doodle today. Make sure your sound is on


----------



## Kayella

Wow Mamma, that is a horrible thing to go through! I agree that I wouldn't change anything, either. It made both Henny and I stronger and brought us closer together. I'm sure your family and your community are now closer and stronger because of what happened. 

Has anyone ever made potato candy? Any tips or tricks? I think I'm going to make some tonight when I hang out at my friend's house and I've never made it before.


----------



## Cynical25

My dad passed away two days before Thanksgiving of 2008. We were able to have a joyful celebration of his life coupled with an extra reminder to be thankful for each other's presence, but I don't remember much else about that particular thanksgiving.

Really bummed to be missing my extended family's celebration this year, but we'll at least be noshing here in DFW with fiance's family! I've volunteered for dressing/stuffing duty, as I can't stomach seeing what random concoction they'd try to pass off as dressing THIS year


----------



## Kiara

Mamma, so sorry to hear. Glad that the community stepped up and helped out. That is something to be thankful for.

Tejas, you are close to me then! Yeay! Where around Austin? North? South? 

How did everyone do with the rain? Hope no one had any problems, just glorious rain.

BM texted me they are flooded in, so I can't see them today and a fence was taken down so they might have to move the other horses in with mine. Just glad all of them are ok. We got somewhere between 5 and 10 inches 0_o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

We didn't get a drop! 

Thanksgivings are at my parents, Mom makes the turkey and gravy, ham, mashed taters, and everyone else makes whatever she tells them to! lol Last year, I convenced her to let me make the turkey, she doesn't like turkey, and makes it a day or two before, slices it, puts it in the fridge, then nukes it on thanksgiving. Makes it dry. Hopefully she'll let me make it again this year! I make it morning of, and slice it just before going to her place, nice and juicy! She even had some and said she liked it! lol

We lost my father in law on Easter Sunday about 12 yrs ago, Put a pretty good damper on it, so I understand what some of ya'll have gone thru, for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Cynical25

Nuked turkey on Thanksgiving?! Blasphemy!


----------



## nuisance

I know! that's why I convenced her to let me do it. Even dad says, Let her do it! lol I think everyone was much happier with it. Hers was ok, but dry! Not desert dry, but dry


----------



## womack29

Cynical25 said:


> My dad passed away two days before Thanksgiving of 2008. We were able to have a joyful celebration of his life coupled with an extra reminder to be thankful for each other's presence, but I don't remember much else about that particular thanksgiving.
> 
> Really bummed to be missing my extended family's celebration this year, but we'll at least be noshing here in DFW with fiance's family! I've volunteered for dressing/stuffing duty, as I can't stomach seeing what random concoction they'd try to pass off as dressing THIS year



Cynical 
I understand the dressing I called my stepmom and told her I will bring dressing next weekend. Hers is not fit to eate. I admit mine is praders but it is awesome. My son and I going to see my dad ans stepmom next weekend for earl thanksgiving. Still no clue what hubby and I have no clue what we are doing. Got a horse sitter and dog going to pet hotel we are gonna go some where??


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! 

I'm so excited about this weekend. Gonna take my son to Lubbock to take the Texas Tech tour and see some family and friends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope it's a fun & safe trip, KC!

Have a great Friday, everyone!


----------



## Kayella

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm heading down to RenFest this evening and will be camping out tonight and tomorrow night! My friend is having her wedding at the fair tomorrow and I am so excited to go. If anyone wants to go to RenFest, we can meet up!


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> Happy Friday y'all!
> 
> I'm so excited about this weekend. Gonna take my son to Lubbock to take the Texas Tech tour and see some family and friends
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hope you had a great time in my town. Crazy home game weekend


----------



## womack29

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Had an awesome ride and got to know one of my neighbors better yesterday!!! Stuck working today but home by noon although the wind is terrible so did not ride. Cowboys actually won!! Satan may be ice skating I am actually cooking. Well if you can consider throwing ingredients for chicken tortilla soup in a crock pot cooking


----------



## nuisance

Chicken tortilla soup sounds really good. We had taxis. My internal clock said it was 5. So we ate early. I reay don't want to go back to work tomorrow, but I guess I. Have to if I want to keep the roof over my head. Hope every one had a great weekend


----------



## kctop72

We had a great trip to Lubbock. My son really liked TTU and I got to see my cousin I haven't seen in a few years She said next time we're going to the game cause she has season tickets!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

The games are a blast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I need to talk to that son of yours, With 70,000 undergraduates and the majority of them female your son would have a much better time attending the University Of Texas. Not one of those small colleges that nobody knows about like Texas Tech.
Then again now that I think of it a teenage boy away from his parents guidance and surrounded by all those girls...... he might not graduate.
You better move to Austin with him and supervise. That would solve the problem and he would still be able to attend a GOOD college. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Not ready for the weekend to end!

Cash wasn't happy about it, but we successfully trotted under saddle in the small arena today. Super bummed about how early it gets dark now - there are (very poor, horrible-shadow-casting) lights on two sides of said arena, so riding after work will be tough.


----------



## kctop72

Well dba we are not moving to Austin so I guess UTA is not a viable option. .... although I have family that are TTU alumni and they think it's awesome. But tuen again y'all are all a little biased about yoir alma maters

Glad you stopped in tonight, was starting to worry about you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Hope everyone has a great week!

Going to Dover Saddlery on my lunch break to try on helmets, per fiance's request. Fair enough.


----------



## Kiara

Good morning! Hope everyone is doing well. Speaking of Dover, we're going to the Grand Opening of Dover in Austin on Friday  So excited. 

It's also raining again, so the lower pasture horses will stay with mine until the fence can get fixed. When DH came out with me I said: "Surprise! I got more horses!" lol he didn't buy it though... Knows me too well 

KC, glad to hear your son is liking a school. If I may offer some advice, pick one that gets him out into the real world through internships or anything like that. Getting your foot in the door and having "free interviews" (what internships are) can be crucial to getting a job later on. The more companies he's interested in working for know him, the better. Had to find that out the hard way. My first school didn't really do any of that and I had a hard time finding a job, but my second school rotated us through different internships and I had multiple offers by the time I graduated. Good luck!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for the advice kiara, we will keep that in mind. He wants to major in*criminal*justice, maybe be a police officer and who knows from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

That is great advice kiara my daughter also had multilple internships and is now getting some great job offers. One is in your neck of the woods and if she takes it you will have to meet.
The one she is interested in and I hope does not take is in New York.
finding apartment there is next to impossible. 
I am glad your son is interested in college kctop. that is a good kid you have .
I saw him at the store by the school the other day and he shook my hand . Every time I see him I think thats what your husband looked like at that age. LOL. the share the same mannerisms. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

That's so good to hear dba. I am very proud of the man he is becoming. Although he has a few bad habits I could do without.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

kctop72 said:


> That's so good to hear dba. I am very proud of the man he is becoming. Although he has a few bad habits I could do without.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

That just goes along with having testicles doesn't it? lol


----------



## Kiara

Thank you, DB. I'd love to meet her. Would give you reason to come down too and meet Sam's nephew 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC

Hello, all! Know I'm about 800 pages of posts late to the party, but new to Texas (well, newly back - spent about 10 years in the military) and was thrilled to find this thread, so wanted to pop in and introduce myself anyway, hopefully not too rudely...

I have a resident herd of 8 horses, a small group of boarders, and a fully interactive riding simulator on about 25 acres outside of Houston, Texas. Spend some time in the hill country, and look forward to trotting around other cities myself and with horses in tow, in the future. Thanks again for creating this thread, and hope you all have a great day!


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance said:


> That just goes along with having testicles doesn't it? lol[/QUO
> yea he cant help himself. He thinks about four things all day, Sports , Food, girls, Cars. Not always in that order. If any of one those things are in his sight that is the topic on his brain.
> So kctop put on espn, keep him full, and park a car outside his window. Then you might have a chance to control his thoughts.
> kiara if she takes that job then she will meet you. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I don't have a chance of controlling his thoughts and haven't for a while. He's not a big sports fan but likes to lift weights and keeping him full is impossible not to mention he has to maintain a certain weight during powerlifting season. He is dead set on going to college which I am truly grateful for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

AllXenasHorsesLLC said:


> Hello, all! Know I'm about 800 pages of posts late to the party, but new to Texas (well, newly back - spent about 10 years in the military) and was thrilled to find this thread, so wanted to pop in and introduce myself anyway, hopefully not too rudely...
> 
> I have a resident herd of 8 horses, a small group of boarders, and a fully interactive riding simulator on about 25 acres outside of Houston, Texas. Spend some time in the hill country, and look forward to trotting around other cities myself and with horses in tow, in the future. Thanks again for creating this thread, and hope you all have a great day!


Welcome to our thread! Dive on in, we tend to get chatty


----------



## kctop72

Welcome AXH, we do have a tendency to be a chatty group but one thing you must do is post pictures and tell us more about you and your ponies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Yes, pictures are a requirement!

So, riding helmet shopping is worse than shoe shopping. Amazing how differently each helmet brand fits! My hair is looking less than stellar, but my noggin will be protected next time I ride Cash. I think I was around 14 the last time I bought a helmet and I only used it for jumping or HUS show classes. Using one for everyday riding is going to take some major getting used to...


----------



## nuisance

I'm just glad DH hasn't thought about me wearing a helment for riding! We always wear one with on the motorcycle. Guess I can wear it huh?! lol


----------



## womack29

I ride everytime in a helmet but admit it took a hell of a fall down a ravine to convince me to go that. I never mount without one now. Except for some pics we did recently
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

I completely understand Cy. I never ever thought about wearing a helmet. And like womack, I got bucked a couple of years ago and ended up with a concussion that wiped my entire day from my memory. I have no memory of it to this day. And I was STILL reluctant to wear a helmet and although plenty of family encouraged it, they weren't going to talk me into it. It was actually my daughter (the one we bought the new horse for in September) that brought me around. She won't mount up without her helmet and I felt terrible that she was being so good about it and I was just worried about what everyone else would think. I have to admit, you get used to it. I always wear mine now, whether I'm riding barrels, riding English, or riding trails. And I'll even wear it when my daughter is in school. LOL! I actually feel a little incomplete without it now. What'd you end up getting?

Welcome AXH! Yup, just jump in. Everyone here is great and sucks you right in. So you know the hillcountry? I grew up in Marble Falls so I definitely know the area. We're north of Dallas now though.


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome AllX! Nice to meet you and so glad you could join us!


----------



## Cynical25

Tried on 8 helmets and ended up with the Ovation Deluxe Schooler. 95% of the adult riders at my Boarding facility wear helmets, so I probably looked out of place not doing so! Despite a helmet-less past, I have to remember I now have a family waiting for me to return home in one piece.


----------



## dbarabians

Donkeys will fly before I wear a helmet everyday. I am going to have to buy one to show Cassuis in english classes . 
My reasons are pure vanity too. At my age I have a full head of hair and I am going to show it off. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Dallas is dark, dreary, and wet.  I want to be home in my PJs, not here at the office.


----------



## nuisance

Dark and dreary here also, but 70 degrees! said it's suppose to start raining around 5ish here. Had a nice sprinkle when I was leaving for work this am.


----------



## clippityclop

CS is dreary and wet, too. It's been raining for two days now and still more expected tomorrow.

Messed up my back (again) shoveling out the coop the other day and am pretty much stuck indoors, sitting still. So I decided to catch up on some required CE and opted for a refresher course in veterinary dental radiology to see what's new.









A tooth that would have been extracted but now can be saved with a root canal and a crown all for a jiffy low price of a few thousand dollars. 

I still swear my dogs cost me more in a year for general care than my horses do.


----------



## nuisance

When my dog was limping, xray, exam, 2 meds $250. When my horse was limping. exam, sedation, tetanus shot, thorn extraction, then follow up visit with sedation, total $175. Yep, horses are cheaper! lol


----------



## Cynical25

I can't fathom paying for a root canal and crown for my dog...


----------



## mammakatja

Cynical25 said:


> Tried on 8 helmets and ended up with the Ovation Deluxe Schooler. 95% of the adult riders at my Boarding facility wear helmets, so I probably looked out of place not doing so! Despite a helmet-less past, I have to remember I now have a family waiting for me to return home in one piece.


That's the exact helmet I ended up with. I liked it because it was a little less "bobble headish" which is of course a totally professional equestrian term. :wink:


----------



## Cynical25

I was not expecting the cold blast of wind when I opened my front door this morning. Brrr.

Mammak, I only tried on helmets under $75 (some were as much as $500!) and Ovation was the only brand that didn't push my glasses down my nose. It seems so very lightweight, it's hard to trust that it'll protect, though.


----------



## clippityclop

If anyone finds a brand that is more oval shaped than round, let me know. I have the same problem with motorcycle helmets, too. They press on the front of my forehead and the back, but don't fit snug on the sides. Gives me a bit of a headache after an hour of constant wear.


----------



## Cynical25

CC - try on the Ovation brand if you can. The Troxels and IGH (I think that was the initials?) both felt too round on my noggin. I'm really glad I went to a tack store and had the chance to try a bunch on. I was hoping the $30 basic Troxel would work, but $50 for my Ovation wasn't too bad a hit to my wallet. Also, I learned I needed a smaller size in all brands than I would have ordered online, based on my measuring tape!


----------



## mammakatja

That's why I went with the Ovation. It's definitely a little more oval shaped. When I first started wearing it, it felt slightly snug because I bought the S size. My tape size had me on the tail end of small and the beginning of medium but like I said, I didn't want the bobble head look so I stuck with small. I have the dial sizer all the way out, and after a few rides, it actually broke in to my head shape really well, and now I don't even think about it. I always bump into it when I need to scratch because I forget it's there. LOL! And it does have contact all the way around. I do have to remind myself to pull the front down the middle of my forehead like you're supposed to. I tend to put it on like a ball cap which actually makes it fit less comfortably. Once I pull it down, it settles right into place. But anyway, not a bad little helmet for the price. I can't imagine paying $500 for a helmet!!!!! I flip over the $100+ price tags.


----------



## clippityclop

I've usually worn Tipperary and Troxel - haven't yet tried an Ovation so maybe I will. Because of my oval shaped head, I always have to go on the larger side when trying to fit so in every picture someone takes of me, I have that 'head to big for body' look and because I like visors, then it really gets ridiculous and looks like I'm wearing an oversized floppy beach hat.

The ideal riding helmet would be crossed with the custom sizing of cowboy hats, and a drop down visor shade like a motorcycle helmet.  The best of all worlds.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning!

Several horses left in Sept/Oct so Barn Owner removed the 8 temporary stalls in the barn addition. That left a smallish covered area that will allow for basic ground work in inclement weather - definitely better than nothing! I could probably hop on at a walk to practice turning, stopping & backing if I REALLY wanted to, but it's not technically big enough for riding. Cash got a good grooming session last night and then we practiced showmanship (inside!) for a bit.


----------



## mammakatja

Man, I envy those of y'all that have access to something indoors. Our place is still sooooo muddy, not to mention the horses. I would probably break my curry comb on them right now. LOL! And it's too cold to hose them down. I don't like winter time.


----------



## mammakatja

Man I envy those of y'all that have access to something inside. Our place is still sooooo muddy not to mention the horses. I would probably break a curry comb on them at the moment. The clay around here is just so slimy when wet and pure concrete when it dries. They sound like they are wearing beads in their mane when they shake it. And it's too cold to hose them down. I don't like winter time.


----------



## kctop72

Hello my fellow Texans! I am loving this weather but probably wouldn't if I didn't have a place to ride inside. I am so thankful to have it

Hope everyone has a blessed day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

It is chilly! We're going camping again this weekend. I have a feeling we're going to freeze our butts off. Again. 

This cold weather is making for some naughty ponies. Bubba was NOT cooperating with me last night while I wa trimming his feet. Hopefully Henny is a little more cooperative with me tonight. Gotta get their manicures in before I leave for the weekend! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

mammakatja said:


> Man I envy those of y'all that have access to something inside. Our place is still sooooo muddy not to mention the horses. I would probably break a curry comb on them at the moment. The clay around here is just so slimy when wet and pure concrete when it dries. They sound like they are wearing beads in their mane when they shake it. And it's too cold to hose them down. I don't like winter time.


mamakatja I was thinking the same thing my self. Both Stallions have mud up to their ankles except in a couple of dry spots. Like You I hate winter. 
Unlike kctop I have not where to ride indoors. I envy her today.

The farm house is not even close to being renovated. The contractor keeps finding things that need to be replaced. The cost keep going up and up.
I know I should not complain too much the house was built in 1850's and only updated twice when electricity and running water were added. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

DBA that sounds so nice, renovations-expense and all. I am very fond of old buildings and the history that goes along with them. Is this a place that has been in the family for a long time?


----------



## mammakatja

Huh. I just now noticed the post I thought didn't post posted afterall. Weird. Sorry about the double post. I'm really not losing my mind. Really. I'm not. Losing my mind that is. Is it Friday yet?????????


----------



## nuisance

It's friday now!  Woke up about 4:15 this am, was just getting back to sleep, when some a$$hole drove by and layed (laid?) on his horn going by the house! Didn't get back to sleep until DH left the house at 6. I hate mornings like that


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop said:


> DBA that sounds so nice, renovations-expense and all. I am very fond of old buildings and the history that goes along with them. Is this a place that has been in the family for a long time?


That land has been in my family for generations. Since 1837 the house was b uilt in 1857 as a wedding present to my great great great grandmother. 
electricity was added in 1938, indoor plumbing in the 1950's, and county water in 1989.
When it was a cotton plantation it was over 5,000 acres.
I am proud of the place. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

What a rude awakening, Nu 

Hope y'all have a great Friday. I'm partially happy for the weekend, but partially concerned about my insane To Do list...


----------



## Kayella

Nu, I hate inconsiderate people like that. I get woken up at least once a week by my neighbors slamming their door and blasting mariachi music in the morning. This morning I woke up an hour before I needed to and couldn't get back to sleep until 10 minutes before I usually get up. And thus I overslept. =.=


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance said:


> It's friday now!  Woke up about 4:15 this am, was just getting back to sleep, when some a$$hole drove by and layed (laid?) on his horn going by the house! Didn't get back to sleep until DH left the house at 6. I hate mornings like that


nuisance there are advantages to being hearing impaired. You just gave me another one to be thankful for. Shalom


----------



## greentree

Wow, Xena, Beasley?? Are you a rice farmer? My uncle was adopted by a farm family (back in the 1930's) in Beasley, and I have a cousin who married a rice farmer and lives there now!!

Nancy


----------



## kctop72

Wow dba, that's awesome! 

Nu, that really stinks.

Happy Friday y'all! Doing a meals on wheels event this morning at work then I'm off the rest of the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

DH slept right thru it! SMH! I asked him if he knew anyone that goes to work about that time. We live out in the country, so it's not like they were honking for anyone else! He didn't know anyone. Maybe there was a coyote or deer in the road. Who knows. 

Going home to work with Kit. Haven't been doing a whole lot lately. and, she's acting like a brat. Going to work on tying! See how many lead ropes we can break! lol I tie with slip not, but.....


----------



## mammakatja

Aaaaaahhhhh, I just got my daughter's little saddle out of lay away. Been paying on it since August. I can't wait to give it to her!!!!!! What's sad is I have 5 other kids and I have no idea what Santa is doing for them. I'm good at buying horsey stuff. Not so good at video game stuff which is what all my boys are into. Guess I'll put Daddy to work there.


----------



## nuisance

Gift cards for game stop! Lol

Kit did real well, she pulled back some then gave up by jumping forward. Decided the loose lead was more comfortable and quit pulling after that. Even when the hose came out of the water trough and the water shot out right behind her Burt. Didn't even flinch!


----------



## oh vair oh

My horse's reaction to all this mud today, haha! I'm sick of it too!

She's the only one who won't roll in the mud too, my diva child. The other two mares are up to their eyelids in it. xD


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh oh vair, your avatar looks like a caricature of that photo other than the noses pointing in opposite directions. Too cute! Wish my horses were all divas. More like 2 year old little boys.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm over the mud, too! Put two easy walk/trot rides on Cash this weekend. He's not pleased that I'm on him, but he's responding decently to my cues. Keeping forward movement is our biggest hurdle..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Its been a great weekend! Our hoof n foot rodeo went great yesterday afternoon then we had a potluck dinner and dance at the church rode my mare today and she did great! Had someone out to look at buying one of our horses today (Joe) and he was a huge brat. Turns out he was out in his neck and shoulder. Good thing one of the ladies in the barn is a hotse and people massage therapist! So we'll see how he does tomorrow after being somewhat adjusted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Monday came way too soon, but I've got Pumpkin creamer in my coffee, so all is not lost. Hope it's a good week for everyone!


----------



## clippityclop

Happy Monday everyone!

DBA, I think it is wonderful that you have been able to literally hang on to so much family history. Not many people were able to do that - especially in these changing times. There is a guy down the road who bought about 50 acres and painstakingly moved in a big, two story white-washed farm house with a wrap around porch about a year ago and he has been slowly renovating it bit by bit. The house is very old and doesn't belong to anyone in his family, but apparently it has its own history and he believed it was worth saving and I admire him for that. I'm sure it is costing him way more than it is worth.

I get so excited when I meet people who have old barns and such and let me rummage through them. I get tickled to death when I find old horse related stuff - my favorite treasures to find are home made bits and home made iron horseshoes. ;-)


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Need help with Texas Horse Friends*

I want to join up with ya'll, but am always confused as to how to start, since there are so many pages. I've tried starting at the last page, but realize there are many things I've missed from the previous pages. I love this forum, but feel this area is where I need to be. I'm just a simple country girl, I rode western before I became disabled, and I have my own horse. I am going to be going to a specialist soon, to see if I might need surgery or something to get me to riding again. I just find many of the people on this forum to be super critical, as in thinking everyone has to spend loads of $$$$ to own a horse, and have the best of everything, sparing no expense. I don't need or even want a lot of fancy trappings to enjoy horses. I might not can ride yet, but I love grooming my mare, feeding her, buying her whatever she needs health wise. I like laid back, down to earth people, like most of ya'll seem to be. Thanks


----------



## kctop72

We are glad you are here linda! What kind of mare do you have? Got any pics of her, we love pictures Are you in Texas, if so where? Yes, there are some critical people on the forum but here we're just horse loving people with a few chicken, dog, cat, goat lovers too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Thanks, everyone*

Thank you so much. I have 2 hens, 4 silkies, and own half a billy goat. All of those live at my daughter farm. I live in an apt., and have a long hair Chihuahua named Cookie. My horse is a grade QH mare, her name is Mystery, and I have pictures of her when I got her, but none more recent, because I got so much critical comments, I didn't want to take any new ones til she was in better shape. She is really coming along, though. Here are some pictures of her, the first being the day I got her, and the next one being a month or so after that.

Oh no, it seems I have forgotten how to post pics on this site.


----------



## mammakatja

Welcome aboard Linda. You'll love this thread. Sometimes I forget I'm on this forum when I visit with these folks. I too think this forum can be VERY harsh and when I first started posting I was scared to death to ask questions. I'm still careful and overthink a lot of what I post because SOMEONE will have something critical to say about it, but here, naaaaaaaa.  This seems to be a great melting pot thread and of course you have your typical Texas friendliness. Start posting away. If you want to post pics, you need to click on "postreply" instead of just the quick reply on the bottom. It'll then give you a spot to do attachments from your computer by clicking on the paper clip. So you're in Baytown? My sister used to live there when her husband worked for Exxon I think it was. Been a while though.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*My Mystery*

This is a before picture


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*A couple of months later*

This was back in July. She's come a long way, even the farrier says so, and yes, I need new pics.


----------



## dbarabians

cowgirllinda we have talked on other threads before.
You will not find anyone rude here on this thread. No one is going to tell you what colour to post in, how to spell a word, or be critical of what you post.
I have seen the harsh replies you have received. Ignore them they do not matter. 
Clippityclop the farm is my home. I have lived elsewhere and own other properties but just walking on the place calms me.
The backward people that live in the surrounding area though irritate me.
Some of the things they say are mind boggling. This is the year 2013 they just havent gotten that memo yet. Shalom


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Yes, I have been really insulted by some of their remarks as if their way is the only way, and you have to spend a whole S***load of money, like $200 for cowboy boots and thousands for a saddle. My daughter works at our local Goodwill, and they always have boots, sometimes brand new ones for $20 or so. I decided to go look at used trailers, and I found some nice ones for $900, $1000, and $1500. Yes, I know horses are an expense, but people who have good sense can find ways to afford them.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Thank you Shalom, where is clippityclop the farm located?


----------



## dbarabians

cowgirllinda my name is Donald. Shalom is the Hebrew word for Peace and I end all my post with it .
Clippityclop is a member of this forum and the farm I was speaking of is located in Lamar County 20 miles SE of Paris Texas bordering the Sulpher River.
Just remember when people talk about how much they paid for something that all that bragging and 5 $ will buy you an overpriced cup of coffee at Star bucks. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Glad she's coming along nicely Linda, ahe looks like a beauty! Horses don't care about fancy things, they just want to be loved and cared for which your girl has that from you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Yes, she has changed so much since I brought her home. At first, she wouldn't have anything to do with the other horses, she would always be way off by herself. Now, she's just one of the herd. We all love the way she drops her head anytime a child approaches her.

Donald, I just can't believe it, I grew up in Paris, TX. I loved that town.


----------



## Cynical25

Nice to have you join us, Cowgirl! Looks like your mare is coming right along.

My morning commute included a gas can falling off a lawn service truck and spraying my car in gasoline. Of course none of the car washes open until 8, so I was a bit late arriving to the office - wasn't about to let it eat away at my paint job. I may not have a fancy car, but I'm sure going to take care of what I do have! Other than that, it's a reasonably good day for being a Tuesday.

Ya'll DFW area folks prepared for the potential freeze tonight? Brrr.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, I'm ready for the cold! That means nice warm fires and blankets to cuddle up in. Not to mention hot chocolate with marshmallows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Cowgirl! 

Suppose to be in 20's tonight! I see a fire inthe fireplace in my future! 

Got an email from iequine.com, tomorrow they will have live feed of the Brazialian Arabian Nationals. Going to try to watch what I can. This place makes me work, I don't understand why they don't let me do what I want to do all day... oh wait... they pretty much do! lol 
Anyway, this looks like the link to it: Copyright© 32ª Exposição Nacional do Cavalo Árabe 

Just watching those beautiful Arabs, I may have to go kidnap one of DBA's!


----------



## dbarabians

Bite thy tongue kctop. I detest cold weather and am in no mood for a freeze this early. In fact I can go for the rest of my life without one. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

According to this countdown clock. The show may be while we sleep tonight. 15 hrs from now makes it 1am here! 
32nd Brazilian Arabian Horse Nationals 2013 2013


----------



## kctop72

I will definitely be sleeping Nu so I won't get to see any of it......

I do like the cold, dh does not. I call him a fair weater rider because if it's too hot or cold, he just wants to be inside. It drives me crazy, it's like he always has an excuse. I am on or working with my horses every chance I get and it drives him crazy so does that make us even?


----------



## nuisance

Too bad it's not on TV so we can record it. DBA works nights, they have an app to watch it live... oh wait.... you have to know how to use the phone to do something besides call someone! lol 

(sorry DBA, haven't messed with you for awhile! lol)


----------



## Cynical25

I moved to Texas to get away from the cold! 22 years in MI/IL/OH was more than enough. My brother who still lives in MI got almost 2 feet of snow last night. *shiver*


----------



## nuisance

I use to like the cold, until it started hurting me! My joints have been screaming since Saturday! don't like it!


----------



## dbarabians

I might be up at that time nuisance.
I am of the old school a phone is meant to make PHONE CALLS. 
The rest of the technology just happens to be there. At the farm we still have a rotary phone. I like it.
Nuisance you can mess with me all you want. Everyone needs to laugh a few times a day. If its at my expense then so be it. Shalom


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Cynical, we're having the same things you are, but a few more added. My famous broccoli/rice/cheese casserole, and green bean casserole.
We're cooking our turkey in a brown paper bag, the best way to make it in our opinions.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Home
These people live right by my daughter, they have some nice horses, sure wish they had videos.


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Cowgirllinda! This is a wonderful thread and I hope you feel at home. 

Yes, it is supposed to freeze here tonight and tomorrow! I threw all the horse blankets in the garden cart and wheeled them out to the horses. The routine is, I hold up a blanket and ask if anyone wants to be tucked in their jammies for the evening - yes I talk to my horses in plain english (if that's what you call it). Sometimes they come up and look forward to blanketing (only when it is raining and cold together it seems), sometimes they look at me and turn and go back to whatever it was they were doing. Tonight they just went back to eating hay so I guess they are fine. My arab kept looking at the others and then back at me, then at the others - looked as if he wanted to come up but I guess he figured he would look like a sissy if he got a blanket and no one else did so he didn't come.

I left the blankets by the fence in the garden cart. It will rain in a couple of days and be cold and they will come.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Yes, I talk to my horse as well. I'm really trying to get her in as good a shape as I can, but the process has been slow. I have 7 grandchildren, and one great grandson. All of the younger ones, from 8 on down to 2, all want to ride Nana's horse. She is also in foal, but that was not my doing, she came that way. She's due in May. The sire was a blue roan QH.

Does anyone have any ideas on the best supplements out there? She's on Safe Choice and rice bran. I keep hearing about Cool Calories,is that a good one?


----------



## outnabout

Good morning everyone and I'm beating KC today to wish you a happy hump day! I'm loving the winter weather, as long as it doesn't come with precipitation. Flies and mosquitos, adios! 
I'm loving my new boarding place, with the nicest people ever. They are marshals at the Stock Show parades and do they have stories to tell! My two are in 20X40 paddocks with loafing sheds, which is quite an adjustment after pasture for so long. They got their fall vaccinations, the whole regimen, rabies, etc. Saturday, so my mare was sickly the next day, as usual. She got her back legs stocked up, I guess from not moving much. They get turned out for about an hour every evening, since everybody works. It's great to be able to have a round pen and ride in a nice arena again. Oh, and full board (only option) so I'm not getting up at 4 a.m. to feed anymore 

Welcome Cowgirl, glad to have you here!


----------



## kctop72

What a wonderful Wednesday morning! Glad you got your turn to widh everyone a happy hump day, out

Linda, I've never heard of that supplement you were talking about but that don't mean nothing. Most of our barn feeds healthy edge and the horses do well on it. Some feed alfalfa along with coastal but that's about it. We have used red cell, amplify and flaxseed oil at some point, depending on what your trying to use. 

Have a great day everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning 22 degrees this am. But, no wind! Suppose to be 80 Sunday. Gotta love Texas weather

Looks like western pleasure at the Arabian show Copyright© 32ª Exposição Nacional do Cavalo Árabe


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! It's a gorgeous, wintry-feeling day in my neck of the woods. Hope y'all have a great Wednesday.

I'm hoping the folded up bedsheet I put over my new-this-summer hydrangeas was enough last night. Wouldn't mind if the cold stunts the darn sweet potato vine, though. It looked fabulous spilling over the pot all summer, but it's now attempting to take over my entire garden. I've just been too lazy to replace it thus far...


----------



## mammakatja

Man, I missed out on y'all yesterday. Hubby and I spent all day out in that cold wind finishing up the fencing we had to do. Don't know if y'all remember me saying we ended up with 2 acres of our neighbor's land when her spot was originally sold off our land amongst family before we ever owned it. The house was rented out forever and the owner didn't care about the fence situation but now that it's sold to my current neighbor, she wanted her 2 acres. So we had to build 3 new pipe corners, 1 new hbar and move about 800 ft. of tposts and wire. All done!!! And it looks mighty fine if I do say so myself.  Now I want to redo the rest of our 45 acres. LOL! Hubby is having issues with that. LOL! 

Man I had ice floating in my water troughs this morning. This just ain't right. Especially since I was in a t shirt the day before yesterday. Ugh. I don't do cold either. :/


----------



## Kayella

I'm loving this cold weather. Just makes you want to snuggle up with some hot chocolate. I was chastised by the old man at the barn for leaving my horses out in their paddock last night. My boys have long, thick coats while his doesn't(thanks to hot feed and being inside under lights so much) so mine will be just fine.  they got extra hay last night and extra this morning so I don't think they'll be complaining. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

This is cool calories

Start To Finish Cool Calories 100 - Horse.com

They sell it at TSC


----------



## nuisance

In the arabian show, they are showing yearlings. It almost looks like none of them have been halter broke, just a free for all. I know they have, but they just let them run loose at the end of the lead. Never have seen the like in other shows


----------



## mammakatja

What????!!!! Chastised for leaving a horse out last night??? Are you kidding? LOL! What about all those poor horsies up in Canada in the snow and ice and cold rain and temps that fall below 0. And I doubt all Canadians blanket. Our horses in TX are spoiled rotten! LOL! Horses are designed to withstand this stuff. Granted, I've been known to blanket my 31 year old when it gets into the 20's or lower just to help him keep the weight on since they burn calories to keep warm, and I'll even dig the blankets out for the rest of them IF temps start hitting the teens, the wind is screaming and it's raining all at once. But I honestly think it's more for my own peace of mind than their comfort. They have a giant windbreak type building to stand under. They probably laugh at us measly puny humans with paper thin skin. :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

Linda, I'm trying to keep an old Tennessee Walker nice and plump. He's 31 years old, has no back teeth, and a pretty hard keeper. I've got him on Safechoice Sr., rice bran, beet pulp, and veggie oil and he's doing great on it. I've never had to deal with an underweight mare in foal though so somebody else might have better advice there. She's definitely got a double whammy going for her there plus winter coming up. Poor girl. I do know you can't overfeed beetpulp so I would definitely add that to her feed, soaked, just for the extra calories and fiber. Can't wait to see her progress over the next few months.


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance said:


> In the arabian show, they are showing yearlings. It almost looks like none of them have been halter broke, just a free for all. I know they have, but they just let them run loose at the end of the lead. Never have seen the like in other shows


Nuisance i love watching the halter classes at the arabian show but for the life of me cannot see how that shows off anything more than their spirit.
Cassuis will be trained for in hand sporthorse and maybe a little halter but not much.
Those yearlings are pretty though. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

A lot of different colors also. Looked like a palamino, and maybe even a smokey palamino, darker mane and tail, but no darkness on legs. but the pale tan color. maybe it was greying out, and just didn't come thru the camera well. Or maybe they come in palamino, just haven't seen one.


----------



## nuisance

They actually have that one on the screen now, or in that class, infront of the camera occasionally

ETA: it got 5th place, but seeing it again, think it was just greying out.


----------



## dbarabians

Arabians do not carry dilute genes so no palominos buckskins or smoky blacks. No tobiano, frame, silver or any of those fun colours and markings.
Officailly they only can be registered as grey, black, bay or chestnut.
On paper my breed of choice looks rather boring. Until you see them in action. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Lol I know! I just laughed and said they'll be fine. They've got THICK winter coats, especially my pony. He'd a Welsh pony so he's breed to live in the freezing mountains. Henny surprisingly had a boat almost as thick as Bubba's, so I'm not worried about either of them. 

If it were raining it would be a different story. Cold and raining I'd something I wouldn't make them stand in. I'm sure they would be fine, but it'd be for my peace of mind. I'd be warm and comfortable in my bed while they wwould be outside soaked and shivering. 

Y'all should also keep in mind to watch for signs of colic. With the weather changing so drastically day by day, they're more likely to get an upset tummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

OOPS! Someone lost their yearling! lol


----------



## nuisance

DBA, why does the judge put the clipboard infront of the horses nose? To see if it spooks from it? Most every one will touch it's nose to it. And, I noticed the handlers will hold up a fist, and the horse touch it's nose to the fist. Just wondering why the clipboard?


----------



## dbarabians

I believe it is to keep the horse focused on its handler. I have seen this time and time again. The only other reason I have been given is to get the horse to stretch its neck out. 
Thats one of the questions I am going to get an answer from the trainer when Cassius goes for training. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

Linda, I second what mammaK wrote almost exactly. I have some extensive experience keeping older horses without teeth. I don't know where your lady stands as far as dental health, but you can't go wrong starting out with a diet that mammaK spelled out and that will work well with or without teeth - just soak it first if in doubt and you should be fine. If you know for a fact her teeth are fine, give her an endless supply of this years cut hay. In fact, the only thing I did differently was I fed Triple Crown senior soaked instead of SafeChoice - only b/c I could get my hands on it easier. 

I don't know anything about the feed you mentioned - haven't heard of it but that doesn't mean it isn't any good. 

Horses are high maintenance and expensive when they get older and skinny - I think that is just how it is. It is one helluva commitment in so many ways to try to bring one back to condition - kudos to you for taking an interest in this mare and giving your heart and soul to give her a home!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

We do feed Safe Choice, I'll have to check out the senior one. Not sure if they sell it at TSC, but I'll check. We do have some $10 off coupons for any Nutrena product.

I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome. I'm really enjoying being here. No snooty people here that get their noses in a snit over the littlest of things.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

We have a round of hay, as well, and canola oil. See, this just goes to show the difference between ya'll and some of the others, I mentioned something about helping my daughters neighbor out with her horse, and said we were feeding corn oil, and at least one poster said "corn oil???" as if it were going to kill the horse.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

clipiptyclop, the cool calories is a supplement, not a feed. We feed safechoice.


----------



## nuisance

The Humane Society of North Texas, when I got Lil, has been feeding "Thrive" I've not seen it in our stores, but their horses pick up weight so quick! 
I fed beet pulp pellets/shreds when I got her, helped tremendously!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Do the pellets have to be soaked, my problem is my daughter takes care of Mystery as well has her other 2, and I hate making her do so much extra for my horse, tho' she will if I ask her to. Does it make the bucket real heavy, do you drain it before you feed it?


----------



## nuisance

As long as her teeth are ok, no need to soak


----------



## Cynical25

Quiet in here today. Hope Thursday is treating everyone well.

My hydrangeas survived the cold, but the sweet potato vine is black & shriveled. Guess a trip to the nursery is in order this weekend


----------



## clippityclop

I still feed corn oil as a fat supplement b/c my horses like it better than the others and will not walk off and leave their feed in the bucket. Without getting all scientific, corn oil has components that if feed in excess (no more than 16 oz a day) can almost act as a factor to increase laminitis in horses who are already a little more prone than others. But then according to some CE I sat in on last year, so can any fat supplement fed in excess b/c it throws the diet (omegas) out of whack. I still feed it and always will. But my gray horse is the first horse I've owned who would probably be one of the ones who had the adverse reaction to it b/c he has a bit of metabolic syndrome and some things really mess with him where it won't bother the others at all. Don't be afraid to use whatever you have available. It's cold outside. Whatever works, works!


----------



## kctop72

Thanks cc for that info. I had heard corn oil has some adverse affects but wasn't completely sure what they were. I feed it sometimes just as a lubricant if I notice dryer than usual poop, it works quickly and it adds calories. 

Hope everyone has a tremendous Thursday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Cyn, you have sweet taters growing? Or is it just a houseplant for fun?

I was walking around in the backyard yesterday and at the base of an oak tree, surrounded by acorns and rye grass, stands a lonely self-sprouted, 14" tall tomato plant. I guess rain and water must have washed a tiny seed from my garden all the way to the back yard by the house.

What the heck! Of course the gardener in me can't let it die even tho it is TOTALLY the wrong season for it. So i put a cardboard box over it to keep it from freezing. I haven't peeked under there yet this morning.

Maybe it froze anyway and it will spare me the anxiety of trying to do something with it. I just can't leave things alone and it will be the death of me.

THat darn baby goat that was born with the bad back legs earlier this year that I had to bottle feed for several days until he could walk (and was very promptly rejected by his mother so I had to bottle feed him for 3 months - i HATE bottle babies) drives me NUTS. I do these things and it doesn't do anything but make more work for me.

The goat climbs on me and screams at me every time I walk outside. I hate this goat. I've castrated him and ignored him. Kicked him and swatted him with a stick to get off so I can walk thru the pen. And now I have no peace whatsoever - he doesn't blaaaa like a normal goat, he screams like he's being gutted. I should record a video of it and post it for you guys. Maybe it would charm someone and he'd find a new home??


----------



## Cynical25

Just ornamental vines, not actual sweet potatoes. I gave up on a veggie garden at this house - haven't been able to keep a darn thing alive here! Annoys the heck outta me, since I managed a lovely patio veggie container garden throughout 3 years of apartment living.


----------



## womack29

Have not been on here in a while. Work has been a nightmare this week. Enjoyed colrsd with my dad and son. Counting the hours until I hook up and go camping for the weekend with my hubby and horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Had a "fun" evening yesterday. Everything was perfect yesterday afternoon. Took a ride on my "greenie" (don't know why I call him that still because he's doing beautifully). Weather was gorgeous, no wind, Rascal responded well. My daughter gets off the bus and of course sees me out there and promptly wants to join in. So we saddle her boy up and we go out together for another hour. I'm still on Rascal. Then we get in as the sun sets, I mess around with one of Rascal's feet for a while as his overgrowth is starting to chip. So I trim him up a little. I'm just about ready to let everyone go for dinner when Rascal decides to buckle right there, still tied up. CRAP. I get him up, walk him around, and all he wants to do is lay down. Everything changed in seconds. Why the heck he suddenly begins to colic on me, I have no idea. He hadn't even eaten his feed yet. Nothing was different. He rode great. What gives???? Of course he wanted no part of water or hay. I would offer just to see how bad he was getting, and he refused everything of course. So I spend the next 2-3 hours walking him. I had to leave him a few times because as the devil would have it, this goes on in the middle of our evening/homework/dinner routine and remember, I have 6. Hubby works late. Every time I check on Rascal, he's on the ground. I finally get everyone in bed and go out there and get ****y with him and made him move out pretty good on my training lead. He stops in the middle of a full trot, squats like a mare in heat, and starts pooping. Hallelujah!!!!!! We have poop! Only parents and horse owners can appreciate a good poop when things get hairy. He almost immediately starts doing better. I didn't feed him anymore but he actually started nibbling on some hay strands the others had left behind. So yea. That was my night. This morning he acts like nothing ever happened. Kids and animals!!!! They are the source to all gray hair I tell ya.


----------



## Kayella

Mamma, I bet it's this weather. It got really cold really fast and it's about to get warm really fast, too. Poor guy, glad to hear he's doing better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow mammak, what a night! Glad it ended well and he is back to himself today 
My best friend and I went to see Josh Groban last night at the American Airlines Center. Her dh got her tickets for her birthday. I have to say, it was a great show, even though I'm not really into classical music.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Main Arena

They're letting them loose in the arena to run. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

OMG, I just got a call from my friend Thea and her doctor has cleared her for everything, including riding! I'm so excited for her; D. Her birthday was yesterday, what an awesome present!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Hello friends! This crazy Texas weather is wrecking havoc on my sinuses and I'm currently in an epic battle against a cold. . I'm at home resting (and bored out of my mind).

On the horse front, our family made the difficult decision to move Acey to a new boarding facility. We met with our current BO and gave our notice on Wednesday. Acey will be moving mid-December. It's bitter sweet because we have been at this barn for 3 years and it was our first horse home. But, our new barn is going to be wonderful. They have a lot more boarders my daughter's age as well as offering 5 star care at reasonable prices. (I will actually be saving money!)

The drama with my old BO has already begun. Luckily, she is not saying any of it directly to us...but we're hearing things through the grapevine. I just want what's best for our horse and my daughter, so I'm going to do my best to stay out of it!

I hope everyone has a great weekend and manages to get some riding time in! It's supposed to be gorgeous on Sunday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Horsemom when someone starts to tell you something the old BO supposedly said...... tell them you are not interested.
Who cares what she says. After mid Dec she wont matter.
The person relaying the information just wants to drag you into the drama.
Tell them to Save the Drama for your Mama. Then smile and go back to doing whatever you were before the gossiping busybody decided to bother you. Sooner or later the whole crew will get the message. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Glad to hear about Thea kctop. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

LOL dbArabians! I am not someone who enjoys drama. It just seems to be very common in barns.

I take the tactic of listening politely then changing the subject.

I feel a little sad because her main target is her adult daughter...a young person I consider a nice girl and an excellent horsewoman. I seek her out for advice because she is knowledgeable about horses. The BO is blaming her daughter for all her boarders moving out...because her daughter's horses are so well cared for (she does it herself, buying her own grain and hay) that the boarders expect the same care for our horses. So, she has set the bar too high. : /

I hate that giving notice has caused her problems. The good news is this latest drama has been a wake up call. The daughter was already working on a plan to move herself and her horses, get a job and go back to college. The drama confirmed for her that she is doing the right thing. She found out she got the job she interviewed for on Tuesday, her new place will be ready on December 1 and she's already looking at what classes she wants to take. I'm very happy for her and wish her luck as she finally spreads her wings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Went for a nice ride bareback down the road for a mile (just long enough to round up my dogs who had decided to go visit the neighbor) and was thinking about what a great low-impact strength training exercise riding bareback is. Well, that is, as long as you don't impact with anything like the ground or a tree.

Did you know that bareback riding works your core which consists of six ab muscles, your lats which are your lower back and sides, your glutes, your hip flexors (muscles on the outside and inside of thighs) and hamstrings. While you are up there, you are improving balance, flexibility and strength by repetitively engaging your core muscles to stay on.

Just sharing because next time some pedestrian says riding isn't exercise, give them the raised eyebrow and throw down some science and tell them you might have to argue with them on that point. 

This makes horseback riding HEALTHY for you. Like we needed another excuse to ride...........:wink:


----------



## nuisance

I haven't been brave enough to ride Lil bareback yet. The one time I got on her bareback, she reared straight up. Luckily we were in 4' of water at the time. I do want to get a bareback pad so I can just hope on anytime that I want to ride, and I'm too lazy to stop and put on jeans, boots/shoes, saddle up! lol 

I think it was because of the strange place for her, and she didn't know what was going on. But, I don't want to find out she does NOT ride bareback, the hard way!


----------



## kctop72

Just left our first sorting practice and it was so much fun! we will definitely be doing that again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

SOOOO jealous, KC! I still want to try that someday.


----------



## kctop72

Oh its a blast cc, you'll be addicted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Gotta question for y'all. I have a friend through church who wants to know what I would charge for some basic horse exposure/lessons once a month. I've never had my children in lessons and don't even know what the going rate is. I'm used to always just telling people to come over and I will let them ride but they insisted I don't do it for free. The child is 7 and has no experience. I'm a special ed teacher and mom of 6 so obviously I have experience with children and I've been involved with horses, both western and English, for almost 30 years. What should I tell them?


----------



## HorseMom1025

Here is what most trainers in our area charge. (I'm just down the road from you...and have researched this). 

$40 for group lessons (3 to 5 riders)
$50 for semi-private lessons (2 riders)
$60 for private lessons.

Lessons are usually 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Our coach offers "discounts" if you buy 6 lessons at a time (10% off).

Hope that helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

That did help quite a bit. Looks like I undercut myself a little. They were texting for an answer and I told them $50 per lesson and I would free up 2 hours for each lesson. It may or may not take 2 hours so I guess I'm within ballpark at least. They are friends and it is only once a month. It's actually kind of an answered prayer because we're needing a little extra income and this would be doing something I absolutely love. Kids and horses. I can't lose! Maybe it'll turn into something more if word gets out.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I will say our coach rarely stops at an hour, and in the beginning (while we were learning) it was almost 2 hours with tacking up and everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Yup. That's how I will start her too. Any student of mine will know the difference between a halter and a bridle no matter what age, and she will get to know her ride by brushing and prepping and all the basic stuff. She will always be involved with tacking up as well as untacking. This request came out of nowhere. I'm going to be a Christmas present! How cool is that?!


----------



## clippityclop

Way cool mammaK!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Very cool! I think your price was reasonable. Now, just for safety's sake, you may want to be sure you have them sign a waiver and look into insurance... I know every trainer I've talked to has both.

There is a great site called Equine Legal Solutions that has basic legal documents for sale. I purchased a hauling agreement from them that I use whenever I haul someone's horse. I would rather have my i's dotted and t's crossed, even with friends and family. You just never know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

When I gave lessons to kids, parents brought their own horses/tack/etc to my house for an hour lesson - I taught no more than 4 at a time. That was about 10 years ago and I charged $25 an hour. My liability waivers were nothing compared to what people do now - now they include clauses that say you are held harmless for trees falling on you in the woods, bites/stings/injury from wild animals on the property or domestic livestock you may come in contact with, family pets and guests' pets/dogs/etc that may be on the property - all of which I should probably update mine with, especially now that I"m going to have bees next spring. In this day and age you have to cover every detail b/c the game now days is to find loop holes in contracts so you can get around the contract. It is no longer black and white. 

Let me know if you find a good contract online - I might want to take a look at it too. Friends come here and ride all the time in my woods and I just use a very basic hold harmless waiver that is in sore need of upgrading.


----------



## ErinaStars

Howdy all!
I just got here and obviously can't read ALL the pages(I think that would take awhile*grin*) so I'm not in the loop on whats going on....:lol:
I'm from Texas too(not by birth though),its nice to see so many fellow Texans here! 

~Ivy~


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Ivy! Nice to have you join us 

Hope y'all enjoyed your weekend. It was GORGEOUS! I love that we actually got to experience autumn colored leaves on the trees in Dallas this year - they usually go from green to brown-on-the-ground, but there were fiery reds, bright oranges, nearly neon yellows. Made this former-Michigander very happy! Add in the sunny, warm temps, and you couldn't have asked for anything better.


----------



## kctop72

I completely agree cyn, it was a beautiful weekend! 

Welcome Ivy, tell us a little more about you, horses, family, etc and pics are needed as well

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Welcome Ivy, I am new here, myself. What part of TX are you in? We would love to see your pictures.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Hello, everyone. Went to my daughters yesterday for an early Thanksgiving at her house. All the kids rode horses, thank goodness we are all so blessed to have my horse, Mystery. All the little ones rode her, including my 17 month old great grandson, Cody, who threw a temper tantrum anytime he had to get off. We're now calling him "Cowboy Cody". I think my daughter might have gotten a few pictures. Mystery is sure turning out to be a babysitter deluxe.


----------



## Cynical25

Hope it's a great Tuesday for y'all!

Took out my new clippers for the second time last night and Cash was just as unhappy with me as the first, lol. He's tense but at least allowed me to rub them over his body and legs. But heaven forbid I go near his neck or bridlepath or actually try to clip anything. I know we'll get there eventually, but geesh it's slow going.


----------



## Kayella

Welcome Ivy!

Cyn, I feel your pain. Henny FLIPS over his bridle path, even when I cut it with a pair of scissors. =.= That's why he's got this super awesome half-flippy mohawk going on. :lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Ivy! Yes, we've got quite a book here in posts alone. Send us some horsie pics when you get a chance! Let us know where you are. We are spread out all over the place.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical and kayella after you have trained your horses to stand I could use your expert training skills here. There are about 25 horses here and at the farm that have never been clipped.
Name your price date and time. That should be a real good excuse for another meet and greet.
The two of you could be our entertainment.
I will ensure an emergency vehicle is waiting to whisk you to the hospital. Just in case. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Clipping party at DBA's!!! I'll be there with the camera! I'm to accident prone to participate! lol


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance I am not worried about injuries. Both cynical and kayella are young and will heal fast. 2-3 months at the most and they should be back to normal. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Lol I don't know about that DB. Maybe after I have my knee surgery. Don't want an impromptu dance move with your horses to pop my knee out of socket LOL. It would definitely be some hilarious entertainment, that's for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha!


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> Clipping party at DBA's!!! I'll be there with the camera! I'm to accident prone to participate! lol


I'll be there with Eli, too! He's yet to be exposed to clippers :twisted:


----------



## Endiku

Oh dear  sounds like a bunch of broken bones waiting to happen. I volunteer to be the one watching (and laughing), and calling 911 when necessary!!!

LOL. Jeez, I haven't looked at this thread in _forever_!


----------



## dbarabians

So we have noted endiku. Hope all is well.
if it happens refreshments and bandages are on me. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I know CPR, no need tor 911!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Hey, I'm a Yearling now, woohoo!

DB, how you feeling these days?

Hope everyone has a lovely Wednesday


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks for asking cynical. I am feeling better not 100% yet but getting there. No tumour is a match for me as stubborn as I am.
I have been over doing it a little and do get fatigued but not like I did with the radiation treatments. 
I need to wean those three foals . I would have done it last month but did n not want to wean them and not be able to start training. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Kit's getting weaned this weekend. Taking Cat to my parents, picking up Stormy. Just exchanging horses! lol Cat's bag is getting smaller and smaller, Kit isn't nursing a whole lot. Usually I notice it's just after I work with her. More likea comfort thing. I rarely see her nursing out in the pasture..

wait... I said that... only suppose to be 30's this weekend, with freezing rain/snow... it may wait until after Thanksgiving! lol


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance I would wait too if it snows or sleets. That filly is going to be stressed out as it is add winter weather for the first time and presto instant accident.
Now I have to go see if it is supposed to be like that here in the DFW area. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## dbarabians

The first week both mare and foal are going to spend every moment looking for each other. Until her bag dries up that mare is going to be frantic.
Have you thought of penning the foal up and allowing the mare to sniff and see her but the foal cant nurse?
When the foal is released back into the herd the bond is still there without the nursing. This is less stressful for both mare and foal IMO. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Supposed to be cold and windy this weekend dba, not sure about the sleet and stuff......There was a mention in it on one of the forecast I saw but not very likely from what I understand. Also supposed to get some rain tomorrow night before it turns cold!


----------



## dbarabians

I saw that kctop. Looks like weaning may be put off here also. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Brrrr and eww.. I want to stick with this weekend's 80°, lol.


----------



## kctop72

Not sure where you're [lanning on setting up your waening pens DBA, but you might could set up something on the backside of your barn. I would put up a north wall as a wind block but that's just me and DH thinks I overthink everything!


----------



## ErinaStars

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> Welcome Ivy, I am new here, myself. What part of TX are you in? We would love to see your pictures.


Hey cowgirllinda! I'm a few hours away from Lubbock in the country! 







I'm convinced Texas has the Bluest Skys around! *grin* 







Wildfire, he's my bro's horse.







Wildfire and I.







Wildfire...







My cousin and Wildfire.







My brother and his horse WF!







Me.

~Ivy~


----------



## ErinaStars

kctop72 said:


> I completely agree cyn, it was a beautiful weekend!
> 
> Welcome Ivy, tell us a little more about you, horses, family, etc and pics are needed as well
> 
> Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well first of all I am a Christian saved by the grace of God! I'm a Calvanist so I hold to the Five Solas and TULIP. I strive every day to live a glorifying and God honoring life.
Spanish (I was not born in Texas, but I'm a Texan at heart!), I don't have a horse as of yet(so I do ground work with my brother's OTTB Stallion for now), hopefully in the future I'll be able to get a Quarter Horse Gelding! 
I already posted some pics so..... 
We have one horse, chickens, chicks,turkeys, dogs, goats,and cats that come and go! 

Thanks for the Welcome y'all!
~Ivy~

Bina our puppy!


----------



## mammakatja

It's fun to see so many new folks! Welcome everyone. I'm bummed. Haven't had a chance to ride since last week. Been doing little side jobs for some extra money. I'm also about to get my feet wet getting back into the working world after being a stay at home mom to my 6 kiddos for over a decade. I'm just substituting at our local school district but it's something. Since I'm a degreed and certified teacher, I'll make a little more than they normally pay their subs. Had to go through the finger printing and background check hoops this week but it's all a go now. Just waiting on the phone calls. Not sure how I feel about it yet. We need the extra income, but mama won't be home to run the show quite so much anymore. 

Hey did y'all hear they're talking possible sleet Sunday into Monday??????? Heard it on KLTY this morning! Hello winter!


----------



## kctop72

Yes, I did here a possibility of sleet but it was a low chance. 

Hope everyone has a tremendous Thursday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Yes, Our local weather says the front should hit us about midnight. High of 34 tomorrow, chance for freezing rain/sleet/snow thru the weekend! 

Welcome Ivy


----------



## Cynical25

I want to be able to ride, too! One lady did ride in the small jump arena last night, but I'm just not comfortable taking Cash out there yet - the lighting is seriously poor for such a greenie. Bummed that the weekend weather is looking so glum.


----------



## KitoinMexico

I don't want to double post so can those of you who know Dallas respond to my thread in the Horse Tack and Equipment thread? I really need help here!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/tack-shopping-dallas-help-316506/ 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Will there be room for 3 more horses, lol. Sounds like fun.


----------



## KitoinMexico

It's actually NOT fun.... at all !! It is very stressful trying to get too much done in one day, LOL I get up at the hotel around 8am and need to be at the airport by 4pm that afternoon. Think of trying to shop for most everything you might need for the next several months, including clothes and shoes in one days time.... no matter how many list I make coming up to the trip I always manage to forget something!


----------



## Kiara

Good Friday y'all! A brisk one it is! Get those sweaters out and have yourselves a hot chocolate


----------



## kctop72

Or some pumpkin spice flavored coffee, cappuccino. .....

Got to ride my mare last night and she was awesome. I was one proud horsey mamma. She was side passing and doing leg yields. Of couse they weren't pretty to some more advanced than I but they were gorgeous to me! 

Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErinaStars

kctop72 said:


> Or some pumpkin spice flavored coffee, cappuccino. .....
> 
> Got to ride my mare last night and she was awesome. I was one proud horsey mamma. She was side passing and doing leg yields. Of couse they weren't pretty to some more advanced than I but they were gorgeous to me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Top o'the mornin' to y'all!
Was it very cold when you rode her Kctop??
It is absolutely FREEZING this morining, the ground is covered in frost!


----------



## nuisance

30 Degrees out there, ice everywhere! roads are clear, but over passes are nasty. News says there is a wreck on every overpass in town. People are not paying attention! They say more is to come!


----------



## kctop72

Nope, the front had not yet moved in. In fact it was hot and the humidity was at 100%....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans!

It's cold and raining, but no chance of freezing in Dallas proper. 

Just received notice a friend is coming to visit from Houston this weekend. Hope my day goes quickly, as my house needs a good cleaning before her arrival! Hoping to get to Fort Worth on Saturday so we can check out the new Bird Cafe. It's closely related to Meddlesome Moth in Dallas, which is a favorite brunch spot of ours. I love good food and beer!


----------



## Kayella

Good morning everyone! 

Today marks one year since Henny's accident. "The Horse Who Kicked Death's Butt"! :wink: I think I'm going to spoil him with a few treats tonight, just because I can. I almost lost my whole world one year ago, but I am proud to say he's better than ever one year later. He's a stubborn little fighter, that's for sure.


----------



## dbarabians

kctop72 said:


> Or some pumpkin spice flavored coffee, cappuccino. .....
> 
> Got to ride my mare last night and she was awesome. I was one proud horsey mamma. She was side passing and doing leg yields. Of couse they weren't pretty to some more advanced than I but they were gorgeous to me!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All right everyone looks like we have an Olympic contender here in the Texas thread!!!!! 
Leg yields and side passes I aint mad at ya. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Nope, not at all dba but she is a great horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Aim high kctop. You already have a cheering section and we need another reason to have a meet and greet. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Lateral movement (on que) was high for her and we achieved it! Now just got to work on opening gates once we get that down

We don't need no reason to get together, we just need to do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Someone needs to just pick a date & location and SCHEDULE the dang meetup!


----------



## dbarabians

The Fort Worth Stock show is only a couple of months away and indoors just in case we have bad weather. Lots of activities and things to do for those from out of town. 
Anyone else have an idea? Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

You know, I've never been to that, DB! This would be the perfect excuse.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Love the FW Stock show. I'm usually there for the mule and donkey show (Kitten and I volunteer as grooms for my BF)....but I don't think she's showing this year .

As long as it's on a weekend, I should be able to make this one. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ft Worth is 1/17 - 2/8 and for our southern friends Houston is 3/4 - 3/23.

If you haven't been to Ft Worth it's a must see! . The opening day western parade is awesome but it's normally windy and cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

If we ever have a meetup at Houston Rodeo, I am SOOOOO THERE. I practically lived there a month each year when showing my FFA projects, so I know the place pretty well. :wink: Amazing food, amazing shopping, and amazing things to see. I've never seen the horse show, though, but I would love to!


----------



## Cynical25

Hell, if we pick one of my kidless weekends, I might be able to trek to Houston...


----------



## dbarabians

I have not been to the Houston Rodeo in over 35 years. 
Either one is good for me if my schedule permits and so far it does.
We north texas members could do a mini one here and then swing down south to join up with our southern friends. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

I'm so jealous. We used to do the Ft Worth Stock Show parade every year. I can't believe the end of another year is closing in and I still haven't made it west, well that far west. Happy Thanksgiving to all. We're "experimenting" with having all week off this year to see if it cuts down on absences???? Whatever. Most of the absences are vacation related so arranging the times off to coincide makes perfect sense. Gives me extra time with the horses. Takes away time from Christmas break which was too long in my opinion especially since the weather never cooperates for me to be outdoors. Not a bad trade.


----------



## clippityclop

Well we are on day 4 of rain all night, with the past two nights being in the 30's. We are going to have freezes thru Wednesday. The humidity is 95% and often higher and the creeping chill is awful compared to the same temps with dry air. This evening in the rain when I wheeled in the garden cart and held up a blanket and called, all four came trotting thru the ravine with their tails tucked tight and shivering and all stood still to get tucked into their waterproof jammies for the eve. There is some potential hail and sleet coming with storms over the next two days. My vines, hibiscus and other outside tropicals have already shriveled and frozen just from the 20's wind chill alone.

At least we can look forward to a sunny turkey day, altho cold. My oldest daughter and I are doing a 5K at 8 am on Thanksgiving day. It is supposed to be 29. I'll be crawling in the oven with the turkey afterwards! 

Amazing tho - my chickens have started laying again. :wink: Reading them the ingredients to my chicken and dumplings recipe really worked.


----------



## outnabout

A little precipitation falling now, supposed to be worse in the a.m. Off the week from school, so glad to not have to slip and slide to work tomorrow! Already bored, knowing there isn't much to do other than clean house, I guess... until Tuesday when the rain/sleet/snow stops. Have a stack of Western Horseman magazines and some training videos to watch. I could always organize the garage. Sure hope this isn't what our winter will be like this year, I hate it when ice forces us indoors!


----------



## outnabout

Speaking of Stock Show, as a Ft. Worth native, I love January and February! And all the other months at Will Rogers... 
Just tonight I marked my calendar for Jan. 23 6 p.m. Mustang Trainer's Challenge, Sat/ Jan. 25 Donkey/Mule and that evening more Mustang Magic. Jan. 18 is the parade, which is epic if you have never seen it. This year I am going to be a spectator at the parade to, if nothing else, get pics of the Mexican Zapotecas. The events schedule is online, check it out, friends!


----------



## Cynical25

Brrr, hope y'all are safe and warm. Cold & rainy, but not dangerous in Dallas. Put up my Christmas tree last night! Hopefully the very interested dogs don't trash it.

Today marks the 5th anniversary of my father's unexpected passing. My oldest brother & I arrived from our TX to MI journey to get 30 minutes with my dad before he slipped into a coma. Amazing hospice workers were keeping him as comfortable as possible in my other brother's living room, so we were all together for the end.


----------



## dbarabians

Our memories of those who have returned to G-D keep them alive.
He is with you cynical where ever you go. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Wow. I actually slept in until 9:30 this morning. I don't even do that on Saturdays. Kids are out of school the entire week for Thanksgiving and the weather has kept everyone from wanting to get out including other people's children so I am being a total bum this morning! Can't remember when that's happened last. This week marks the 2nd year since our barn/garage/partial house fire and this is a welcome change of pace after all the clean up and rebuilding since then. It also helps to have 2 out of 3 dead vehicles to keep you at home. LOL!


----------



## nuisance

Good morning, icy weekend, I mostly vegetated, getting out to feed the horses and get firewood only. Except, I did put up a tarp wind break saturday. Kit will be desensitized to flapping tarps now! lol. It's tight now, but I know it won't stay that way. She was so spooky this weekend, I couldn't touch her until yesterday afternoon. Friday, saturday, she's snort and run everytime I came near. Yesterday, if I turned my back to her, she would come to me, and if I slowly, inched my hand up, she'd sniff. Finally got where I could go up to her and put my arms around her and scratch her, tell her it was all ok. Glad I didn't take Cat over to my parents yet. Good advise DBA!


----------



## Kayella

So sorry to hear about your dad, Cyn. At least you were able to spend a last bit of time with him before he passed. 

This weather is making the horses absolutely nuts. Henny enjoys romping around like an idiot when I let him out of his stall. It's hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Cassius was also frisky this weekend. He nearly decapitated me. I disciplined him and dont think he is going to try that again. Magic, Kemah, and Lone Star all were playing and pestering their mothers. I cant wait to wean them. Then we start halter breaking them. 
nuisance that advice comes from learning things the hard way. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Ha, as of last night, Cash was happily enjoying the warm barn and extra hay, with no signs of boredom or friskyness despite being stalled all weekend. Actually, he seemed annoyed that I pulled him out to stretch his legs in the covered area of the barn, lol.


----------



## outnabout

Going out to see my two in a little while. It's been since Friday! Hoping the round pen is usable. There hasn't been any rain so far today, thank goodness.


----------



## Kayella

Mine have been up since Friday afternoon thanks to freezing rain. My two boys are the only ones at the barn with a winter coat. Usually they'd be out in this cold, but not with the freezing rain. So they get to cuddle up in their adjacent stalls with extra hay like the spoiled boys they are. And act like straight fools the hour or so they get outside. Henny, especially. He spends almost the entire time running and bucking around. But I'm not complaining, it's a good change to see him kick up his heels for once.  this cool weather means he's barely stocking up, too, so extra bonus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

I've been keeping blankets on mine due to the combination of cold and rain. Can't put a blanket on a wet horse. At night they get some warm water added to their food. Spoiled? DH says so lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Cash is fine, I'm more worried about getting my dang dogs out! On Friday, Oakley (HIGH energy Catahoula) shredded a toss pillow from my couch and chewed on two others. He was scolded and temporarily ostracized (very effective punishment for Mr. Gregarious,) but I managed to restrain myself from strangling him since he hasn't been walked in a week and that's not his fault.


----------



## womack29

Been a while since I have been on here. Major changes at work and I admit I am contemplating going back to floor nursing. Son turns 21 this week and did not go back to college this fall but has decided to join Airforce. I am not happy with him but will support him. He is finishing all of his recruiting stuff and maybe in a couple of weeks we will know when and where. Hubby has surgery next Thursday on his knee but is doing well. We always take a fun trip for thanksgiving since we have no family obligations and both always have a 4 day weekend. Headed to Grapevine to visit friends. I am thankful I have horse neighbors to watch my girl while I am gone. Ordered my neighbor a cute horse Christmas ornament as a thank you for watching sugar. I offer all the time to watch her horses but she never goes anywhere. Looks like we all have been dealing with ice snow and now mud. Oh what fun. Wishing everyone an awesome holiday


----------



## Cynical25

The path leading to my front door is lined in those little solar lights that you just stick into the ground. They are starting to die. I opened one up to find a AA battery that said "rechargeable." Do I have to find a similar rechargable battery for replacement, or can I throw in any old AA battery? Why do "solar" lights require batteries? <---this is more of a complaint than real question, lol.


----------



## nuisance

if you change it with another rechargable, it will recharge, with the solar, if you use a plain one, it will die very soon! 

I raked out the loafing shed last night before I fed. Horses have been in there since Friday..... then carried a couple bales of hay (after done, smacked myself, why didn't I use the tractor!) My back was hurting when I was done. Today my butt hurts! Doesn't feel like my sciatica, which I've had problems in the past. This is more in my hip down outside of leg. I really hope I'm not developing back problems. Hopefully I just did too much. I hate being whiney, even though, I'm very good at it! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you're feeling better quickly, Nu. I'd blame the weather for exacerbating what would likely have just been minor aches. My metal-plated ankle has been in near constant pain the last few days, and will randomly just give out while I'm walking.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow Texans! Hope everyone is doing well today. Y'all ready for Thanksgiving yet? I'm looking forward to spending some time with my family and friends

Our horses are tucked away in their stalls appearing to be content instead of outside in the cold, wet weather. I'm sure they will be out within a day or 2 though and they will love it just as much. 

DH's new horse is REALLY frisky in the cold, he had a hump in his back on the lunge line and now dh is hesitant to get on until he calms back down. Ok, vent time....Is it wrong to be a little aggrivated? I know I shouldn't be that way as there's been alot going on and I can understand his hesitation but I don't want to lose any of the great progress I've made with my mare, is that selfish? He is also wanting to sell his other horse Joe and maybe even Apache......End vent.


----------



## Cynical25

Hope things settle down for you KC, and you find some peace! Cyber hugs to you. That said, I call first dibs on Apache if you ever sell that gorgeous girl


----------



## nuisance

Today's our potluck thanksgiving for work. Boss lady gave me the money, and I made the turkey and ham, dressing and giblet gravy. And, there is so much stuff back there. I am ready to eat already! lol


----------



## Cynical25

Yummm!!!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop you tell your husand to saddle that big boy up and lunge him at a trot or gallop for 15-30 minutes. That hump will vanish I can assure you. 

Nuisance people our age have limitations. USE THE FRIGGING TRACTOR NEXT TIME.
Now ladies I fully understand none of you are going to admit to being near my age so all of us that have been stuck at 35 for the last ten years know who I am talking about.

One year when I was in private practice 4 of my patients each bought me a ham for thanksgiving. They ordered them from some company and had them delivered to my office. The local school was having a fund raiser it seems.
My neighbors and secretary enjoyed them and the next year made a sure that if I received more they would be willing to accept them. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I know dba but he so dang hard headed! And heaven forbid, I might know something that he does not or will not accept! &@;'^@($;&#
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Nu, would be great to work with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's almost Thanksgiving, yay! I cannot WAIT for all the yumminess.

Hope today is a great day for y'all!


----------



## QtrBel

The lesson horses were all jumped up from the cold yesterday. Several of the kids I swear thought the instructor was asking them to do some bronc busting. The grins when they were done riding were priceless. They were supposed to be riding bareback but with all the recent rain she did hold off on that. Happy Thanksgiving all!!!!


----------



## mammakatja

Well I'm glad to hear mine aren't the only ones losing their minds in this cold weather. And it is so dang muddy here, I haven't been able to saddle up in 2 weeks which is putting me in a bad mood and making the horses forget why I feed them at night. >:-[ And here lately I've been letting them on our rye field and now I'm practically having to hand catch each one at night when it's time to come in. Grrrrrrr. It also doesn't help my mood today that hubby has been smoking a brisket and a pork butt since yesterday noon and then brought it in to cook in the oven overnight and all morning only to wisk it away to work tonight. Yea, he was the designated chef for their company Thanksgiving powow. I just watched it all drive down the road about an hour ago including a German potato salad that "I" made for them. NOT NICE!!!! OK, End Vent. Like KC.


----------



## QtrBel

I'd have been doing some artistic carving.....After all was said and done I skipped the traditional and made a gumbo (turkey and sausage). Too cold for anything else. A hot potato salad to top it off and fresh baked crusty french bread. Headed for the French Quarter after Thanksgiving and couldn't wait for a taste of home. Mine have lost their minds as well. Snorting, blowing, body slamming and hooves flying....


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thanksgiving my Texas Friends! Hope everyone has a wonderful day with family and friends

I turned our horses out last night and my oh my, little apache and the gray goose were crazy wired.. . I thought they were going to clear the 5 ft pipe fence. They should be exhausted today when we bring them in! Told dh his horse should ve good and tired today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Hope everyone had a fabuloso Turkey Day!

My oldest and I went on our charity 5K run this morning - temp was holding at 30. There wasn't any dew on the ground to wet our sneakers because it was all frozen ice. Still, I overdressed - I wore a running shirt that was fleece on the inside, two pairs of tights, gloves, muffs and a jacket and I was sweating through at a mile and a half. I will never again point and laugh at those people who show up minimally dressed to run a race in the cold. They actually DO know what they are doing.

There was a man running the 5K in a big yellow chicken costume. All during the run he would scream out 'Today the chickens are safe! Today the chickens are safe!' HAHA! People will do anything if it raises money for a good cause.

Altho cold, it was nice to spend time with family and get to feel the sunshine on my skin! Supposed to be 70 by Sunday - and yet even more rain (altho warmer temps) next week. Looks like the mud is going to hang around for awhile longer.


----------



## mammakatja

FINALLY got a ride in today. All is right in the world again.


----------



## Cynical25

Great ride on Cash today! Best one yet.

I want a truck. And, then, eventually a trailer. But the truck would end up being my primary vehicle, so it has to be crew cab (I regularly cart around 3 passengers) and gas mileage is an issue. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Kiara

Our Ram 1500 can haul over 10,000 lbs but has a Hemi, so shuts off cylinders to conserve fuel. Sits 6 comfortably in the Quad cab. There's a reason we call him "Beast" haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, it's been a busy thanksgiving weekend. Today was rough as my son and I attended the funeral of a friend of his this morning. It was harder than I thought it would be. I went to support my son but I think the roles got reversed. Not sure who took it worse? 
My daughter's boyfriend is at parkland and will have surgery on his eye in the morning. A piece of concrete from a gunshot hit him in the eye last night. The gun was shot by accident, thank goodness it was pointed at the ground (that's where the concrete came in).
I am now back at the barn for some relaxation. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oh man, KC! Sorry you've has so much to deal with. Hope your mare helps with the relaxation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Kctop glad to hear your at the barn relaxing.
Anything I can do let me know.
I spent the night at the emergency room also and now have a funeral to attend . 
A young lady was in a car crash and died. She left behind a very young child.
My friend Russel suffered a stroke thanksgiving and I spent all night at the emergency room with him.
kctop I will call you tomorrow. 
Cynical good luck on shopping for a pick up. One of the things I detest is car shopping and why I only do it every 10 years or so.
Kiara good to hear from you.
i gotta remember my facebook password so I can stay in touch with the rest of the gang. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks cyn and dba. The barn was very relaxing and I plan on doing more of it today.
Sorry to hear about all your ER trips dba, I hope your friend gets better soon. I'll include all of y'all in my prayes.
Hope everyone has a great day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Good morning Texas Friends!

DBA, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends. I will keep them in my thoughts.

Currently we're hauling Acey to Denton (Susar Farms) for a horse show. This is our first time at this show, so it should be an interesting experience. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Sounds like a rough couple days, DB 

Good luck at the show, Horsemom!

Need to walk the dogs then head to the barn. Not ready to return to work on Monday...


----------



## dbarabians

This too shall pass and life goes on for the rest of us.
My faith compels me to look for the blessing that G-D has bestowed to count them and to find the strength and courage to endure tragedy. 
A brighter day will come and we will find joy and peace once again.
Russel will get out tomorrow he thinks and he is complaining and talking on the phone continually due to boredom. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful day. I intend to. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yep, dba, this too shall pass and there is a blessing in everything, sometimes it's just hard to find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

DBA and KC, hang in there. You all have a lot to deal with now. It seems that the holiday season always makes it more difficult to handle these kinds of things.

Cyn, truck shopping is so much fun! I've had mine almost a year now. Once I decided that it was time, I couldn't sleep much until I found just the right one. I knew exactly what I wanted, had been researching & planning for about a year. Wish I could drive it everyday, but that would be a waste of diesel.

Patiently waiting for the arena to be dragged today. Haven't ridden since Thursday last week. Weather, holiday, BO out of town, and they had kept two mares turned out in the riding arena. Have been working with my colt every day and he's doing great. He didn't like the tarp over MY head yesterday, haha. The BO couple are helping me a lot with him. They just about have me convinced that I can start him on my own with their help, and then I'll send him to a trainer to finish off. They have two that they will start soon, too. And they will have calves in the spring & summer! Life is good.

Speaking of blessings, I was walking my colt to the round pen yesterday afternoon, and remembered a saying (Cherokee? Hopi?): "Every step I take on the earth is a blessing". I thought to myself that I am very blessed since I am walking with four more feet


----------



## kctop72

Well surgery has been rescheduled for tomorrow morning at 7:30. Now its barn and riding my mare time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Thanks, DB. I do post more on FB, as our group allows for more privacy  

Hope your friend and KC will see an upswing in your life. The romans thought of luck as a wheel. Sometimes you are on top of it, then it goes down, but eventually it goes back up.


----------



## Cynical25

Decent ride on Cash. He was not happy to see me, lol. First time he's ever walked away from me, instead of to me, in the pasture. He was real slow and lazy today.


----------



## womack29

Cynical25 said:


> Great ride on Cash today! Best one yet.
> 
> I want a truck. And, then, eventually a trailer. But the truck would end up being my primary vehicle, so it has to be crew cab (I regularly cart around 3 passengers) and gas mileage is an issue. What to do, what to do...


I will say as someone who drives her 3/4 ton duramax as a daily driver. You must find what is comfortable for the entire crew you haul around. I will say that diesel is a much higher cost to drive and maintain. I can justify since I only drive 15 miles a day. I have a 2009 duramax and at 90,000 miles all I have done is tires, oil and batteries had to be replaced just last month. I do not have any complaints with hauling either. I have a 3 horse with weekend living quartes and it pulls it so well. I will as admit day to day ride is fine until I get I to my hubby's 2014 1/2ton ford platinum and realize my truck is a little rougher ride


----------



## womack29

I will admit since I trail ride and do not play in the show workd in 5 yrs I have never my mare


----------



## Cynical25

Lady in the cubicle next to me is wearing WAAAAY too much perfume and I've already got a headache from it in the 20 minutes she's been here.

Going to try very hard to keep my mind on work today, but I have a feeling I'll keep getting sucked into truck research...


----------



## clippityclop

LOL - don't you hate that when someone walks by with so much perfume on you can TASTE it. 

Is it just me or are the horse forum colors more green and bright than normal? Or maybe my pupils are still dilated from wine last night. 

Saturday I had a little free time and went out to get my yellow horse and so I called him up and he came, and then promptly laid right down in front of me and smeared himself with wet, sticky clay. Then I got distracted by something in the garden and didn't ride that day. Sunday I went out and called up my yellow horse again - figured I'd have a sore arm scraping off the dried mud, but oh well - called up my yellow horse and he came up and DID IT AGAIN IN THE SAME SPOT! I'm thinking there is a message for me in there somewhere.

My horses are so filthy and I need to trim feet again - it will be in the 80's by tomorrow. The poor things are already out there stomping flies again. I think i might just leave the mud on them for protection. Ugh and I think my arab has ringworm on his face. Joy to the world. Tonight when it gets dark I'll get my ultraviolet light out and see if it glows. Hopefully it won't. I sure as heck don't need the kids getting that!


----------



## womack29

Hate the too much perfume too. I was taught in nursing school that we do not wear it to work but many others did not get at lesson


----------



## Cynical25

I had planned to do some sewing last night since I now have 3 unfinished projects on my sewing table, but we ended up watching two movies instead - Red 2 (funny, but not as awesome as the original) and World War Z (seriously intense, despite the corny-ness, not a good choice right before bed. And dang, it's hard to believe Brad Pitt is 50. Hottie does need to wash that greasy hair, though.)


----------



## Kiara

Hey, at least the greasy hair was believable in that movie. The apocalypse movies where everyone has perfectly washed and styled hair and make-up are not really believable...


----------



## clippityclop

See that's like Viggo Mortensen in Lord of the Rings. The dirtier he was, the hotter he looked.


----------



## clippityclop

Altho in this one, I can't decide - both are hotties ;-)


----------



## nuisance

I've tried reading the book, World War Z, just can not get into it. And, I'm a zombie freek***insert embarassed face***.. 


Just watched Hidalgo this weekend. Love the movie... man.... horse... lol
DH just doesn't understand how I know every time they use a different horse in the movie. I told him it's like when you know when they use different cars in a movie! lol


----------



## mammakatja

Had a proud horsey mama moment this evening. One of my horses came to me a few years ago as a freebie by a couple that rescued him. He's the one I call my greenie all the time although he's really not so much anymore. He was around 8 or 9 years old then, not broke AT ALL and the second you put a saddle on him, he literally blew up. Rodeo broncs had nothing on this boy. He was scared to death of men, espcecially if they were in work gloves and sometimes ball caps freaked him out too. We have no idea how he was started or what exactly happened to him to make him so afraid, but he was dubbed psycho by people that knew of him because no one could get near him with a saddle without a scene. He was given to me because no one knew what to do with him. Long story short, it's been a few years of totally from scratch ground work, lots of time just standing with him, spending time with him, going out to meet him in the field just to stand with him, to now I'm loping him on barrels and poles and of course just basic trail rides. And believe me, I took my fair share of flying lessons off this guy. Well tonight I had my horses out on the rye field again which they are a total pain to bring in from. I got 4 of them in but Rascal, the horse I'm talking about, was in his own little world and failed to follow. So I walk all the way back out there on this 15 acre field with nothing but a rope halter. I don't know what possessed me, but I decided he's going to carry me back in. So I tied off the end of the lead to the loop on the rope halter and jumped on his bare back. I figured if I went airborn, there's plenty of green rye to catch me. He was a little confused at first and wouldn't walk out which was often the start of an explosion in the past, but as always, I had his nose slightly pulled in to the left which many times turned into my one rein emergency brake. I clicked him on some more and finally he unlocked and walked out. We did a few circles and then we both relaxed. For the first time I was on my "psycho" with nothing but his bare back and a rope halter and we rode home together. He was soft as can be, neck reined beautifully, backed up like a pro. I'm soooooo darn proud of this boy. I know several years is a long time, but if y'all had seen how he started out, y'all would understand how exciting this moment was to me. I even heard my husband off in the distance ask one of the kids "Is mama riding ON Rascal???" He knew I left with only a halter. LOL. Anyway, had to share my moment. This horse has my heart more than any other I think.


----------



## dbarabians

Mamakatja I am a firm believer that if a horse has 4 legs and I have 2 they can do all the hard work. I am sending you a cyber high 5 for riding bare back.
There are 2 mares at the farm that I can hop on without a bridle or halter and they will turn and run to the barn. It is thrilling to just jump on and grab a hold of some mane and hope for the best.
I now have a new Facebook password and if I can remember how to access the site I will.
There is a friend of ours that needs some kind words or encouragement.
Like the ones all of you sent my way during my tangle with cancer.
Look for me there. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop said:


> Altho in this one, I can't decide - both are hotties ;-)
> 
> View attachment 329809


So are you suggesting that if I dont wash my hair and get a spotted horse I might get more attention? Or just get the spotted horse? 
Would a black stallion have the same affect?
I am just throwing these question out because I feel a little ostracized about this.
Viggo whats his face I just dont get. LOL Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Roflmao!!!!! ^^^


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> So are you suggesting that if I dont wash my hair and get a spotted horse I might get more attention? Or just get the spotted horse?
> Would a black stallion have the same affect?
> I am just throwing these question out because I feel a little ostracized about this.
> Viggo whats his face I just dont get. LOL Shalom


 
Black arab stallion may do it for you. Make sure not to shave for a day or two, to get that rugged look! lol


----------



## Cynical25

DB - you got quite a bit of attention on HorseForum when TexasGal posted pics after our meetup! No need to worry  How you feeling, by the way?


----------



## dbarabians

I get enough attention to satisfy my ego. 
I am feeling much better. My red blood cells have not recovered and my CD4 count is pretty low but my strength is returning slowly but surely.
I am riding more and more everyday and the mares that developed rasta braids are losing them one at a time. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Eat you a bunch of raw liver! lol


----------



## kctop72

Yuck, liver is disgusting! 

Hope everyone is having a great hump day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I love COOKED liver! Whole family does. Matter of fact, made some liver and onions this weekend. (beef liver only, pork is too strong). Don't make it often, don't like ot fry that much. My kids use to beg me for it when they were home. Occ, when daughter comes from out of town, she asks me to make it for her! Good stuff Maynard!


----------



## mammakatja

Everybody ready for this crazy ice storm? They keep lowering the temps every time I turn around. We're supposed to be having a 15 live scene hayride journey depicting the story of Jesus from birth to crucifixion to resurrection at our church this weekend and my horses are actually in the story, but I'm not sure how all that will turn out. Hard to haul a trailer on ice. Not to mention we actors are supposed to be out there in it. After dark. For three nights. Brrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cynical25

Yesterday was GORGEOUS! Went to the barn after work and most boarders were out taking advantage of the nice weather before the cold! One was riding in the small jump arena with the crappy lighting, and I took Cash out there to walk & trot in hand - he got over the scary shadows pretty quickly, so I may try riding out there after work when the weather settles down.

A little windy and 36° when I got up today, very curious how this potential winter storm will pan out...Stay safe, y'all!


----------



## Kayella

Still in the 70's for us right now, but I know that's going to change very soon! Y'all stay safe on the roads!


----------



## clippityclop

46 this morning - wasn't supposed to hit until this afternoon. Trying to put out a round bale for the boys this morning while they fly around me flagging their tails and the wind is blowing in gusts of 20mph every now and then - hay and dirt clods flying everywhere. So much for this pair of contacts!

DBA, a black stallion will work just fine. Just don't go all duck dynasty - just a little scruff will do....and use soap regularly. Soap is a good thing. If you want to wear medieval garb and carry a sword, I might just have to block out my whole day for the show. :wink:


----------



## Kiara

Problem is, if you start showing up on your black stallion us horsey girls will drool over him and ignore any humans present lol

44 this morning and icy wind, now 31 and chance of ice pellets later this week... Horses had their butts to the shelter. Supposed to have a lesson Monday. This shall be interesting...


----------



## dbarabians

Kiara said:


> Problem is, if you start showing up on your black stallion us horsey girls will drool over him and ignore any humans present lol
> 
> 44 this morning and icy wind, now 31 and chance of ice pellets later this week... Horses had their butts to the shelter. Supposed to have a lesson Monday. This shall be interesting...


Kiara sad to say but that is my reality. No one has ever drooled over me but my horses are another matter. LOL
Windy and cold here. I am miserable.
Everyone stay warm and safe. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop said:


> 46 this morning - wasn't supposed to hit until this afternoon. Trying to put out a round bale for the boys this morning while they fly around me flagging their tails and the wind is blowing in gusts of 20mph every now and then - hay and dirt clods flying everywhere. So much for this pair of contacts!
> 
> DBA, a black stallion will work just fine. Just don't go all duck dynasty - just a little scruff will do....and use soap regularly. Soap is a good thing. If you want to wear medieval garb and carry a sword, I might just have to block out my whole day for the show. :wink:


Clippityclop allow me to assure you I will never go duck dynasty.
Being Jewish I would look like someone who just stepped out of the Torah.

The mares are flighty here too. The foals are racing around the pasture then they nurse and eat a little hay and off they go again. Shalom


----------



## Kiara

DB, that just means you breed horses so gorgeous noone can look past them. That's a compliment for your breeding program!


----------



## kctop72

Well happy cold Thursday y'all. Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

OMgosh, I just came back from Walmart and it was a madhouse. People were shopping like its the end of the world. Of course my basket didn't look much better but with 6 kids to feed, it always looks like that, ice storm or 100 degree drout. I'm just glad I'm home. The ice literally started falling as I was loading the groceries and I couldn't see to back out of my spot by the time I was done. The ice was already that thick on the windows. Was it really almost 80 the last two days?????


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja, I can only imagine! I left work around 2:30 hoping to beat the traffic and it was just starting to sleet in McKinney.

I'm not sure how many here show (or have kids that show), but I just found out that Horse O Rama (Ft Worth - John Justin Arena - Tarrant County Ag Extension Open Show) will be on March 7-9, 2014. Kitten's show team will be there. It's a fun show and a great experience. It seems intimidating to be at the Stock Yards, but it's really laid back and great for all levels. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope y'all are safe and warm today! Fiance, the dogs and I are snug in the house, but my Ex (who's has our son this weekend) called a bit ago that their power is out from a transformer falling and they are at a hotel.

There is one branch down in our yard so far, and a few ice covered ones looking like they may give out soon. Cars are frozen to the driveway.


----------



## kctop72

Happy icy, frozen Friday y'all! We definitely have lot of frozen trees that have lost limbs. A big one hit the house this morning and scared the crap out of me. That same tree HAD 2 or 3 good size limbs on it now it's just a tall tree trunk. The limbs took out part of our backyard fence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Eesh, I want to "dislike" that post, KC  crappy.


----------



## dbarabians

I just got my internet back on after having no electricity since 1 AM until 10 AM.
The horses are staying down in the trees. I tried to blanket a few of them yesterday but they were not having that.
The heater in their water tank is working but they dont seem to be drinking much.
Going to pull the hydration hay out and soak a couple of bales.

There is no electricity or phone service at the farm and I dread to hear from Jesus or Miguel.
There are several Pecan trees and a walnut tree planted by my great grandmother when she was first married. Ice always makes me worry that one will fall on the house.
I drove up yesterday and helped put out lots of round bales for the horses and cattle. 
Now I just want this cold spell to go away. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

We just came back on a few hours ago too. We lost power and water from 11pm yesterday until 4pm today. Hubby and I and all 6 kids camped out around the fireplace last night and then the kids had a mean game of Monopoly going today. It was actually kind of refreshing to witness. The horses seem to be happy. I managed to get them all blanketed before the precip hit and they are nice and cozy under their overhang with plenty of hay. I'm with DBA though. Is it spring yet??????


----------



## clippityclop

I envy you all that have shows around your area that you can go to for fun - especially open shows since they have so much more to offer those of us who don't train 24/7 and just like to show up for fun once in awhile. Here, there is the random 1 -2 open shows a year with very few classes for adults but only western pleasure/equitation and halter and I'm so BORED with those and everything here is geared towards the kiddos. Not a bad thing, but moms want to ride too!

I would LOVE to have some sorting or penning stuff here. Either that or some low level dressage shows or hunter over fences shows. There just isn't much going on here unless it is a rail class. And this town is very anti-arabian and anti-gaited and anti-anythingnotquarterhorse.

I have a friend up near Dallas who foxhunts on a regular basis on her big 18hh paint. Now that sounds like a blast! I used to be part of our driving club down here but they don't do much anymore either but once in a great great while.

So depressing. And of course, I even looked up the membership list and I"m the only endurance rider within 50 miles of this place. Bah humbug!!!! I love my horses and I especially love social events with horses. If we ever get around to a meet and greet here, it better have horses!!!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop one of the reasons I am in no hurry to return to the farm in Lamar County is because of the bias against anything not a QH. Or the lack of any open shows that allow stallions or many english classes.

Hey everyone I do know someone that is available to do a clinic. The cost would be minimal if we had it at her place in Josephine.
Anyone interested? Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

That's funny, CC & DB, I was just lamenting the fact that I can only find English disciplined schooling shows near Dallas and I want western! I guess the drive to Sulpher Springs for open shows is my only option. Of course, I need to get a truck and trailer before I can go anywhere! And that won't be in the near future with all funds going toward the honeymoon.


----------



## pixelsandponies

I'm in the same boat Cynical. I can't do most of the things I'd like to do with my horse since I'm truckless and trailerless. I'm saving up for them, but I won't be in a position to make those purchases any time soon. ><


----------



## HorseMom1025

I've been researching shows in our area and have a pretty extensive list. If anyone is interested, PM me and I can email you my list. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Wouldn't it be neat if someone hosted a large website divided by region with subcategories of all disciplines where people could post their shows/events and at least a pdf flyer or 1 page showbill so you can see what's offered?

It would be so much easier that way. Get some big corporate sponsors, set up adsense so it would pay for itself and once word got out, it would be a very useful tool.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm done with ice  brrr. Hope y'all are still staying safe and warm!

School is closed so I'm home again. Contemplated going to the barn but it took fiancé nearly two hours to do a 22 mile drive to work.


----------



## nuisance

Good Morning. Hope everyone has made it thru the ice/snow injury/accident free. I'm at work. whole town started 2 hrs late, except the clinic! lol But, the roads were clear as a bell. I use to love the cold. but my joints tell me to hate it now!!!


----------



## outnabout

clippityclop said:


> I envy you all that have shows around your area that you can go to for fun - especially open shows since they have so much more to offer those of us who don't train 24/7 and just like to show up for fun once in awhile. Here, there is the random 1 -2 open shows a year with very few classes for adults but only western pleasure/equitation and halter and I'm so BORED with those and everything here is geared towards the kiddos. Not a bad thing, but moms want to ride too!
> 
> I would LOVE to have some sorting or penning stuff here. Either that or some low level dressage shows or hunter over fences shows. There just isn't much going on here unless it is a rail class. And this town is very anti-arabian and anti-gaited and anti-anythingnotquarterhorse.
> 
> I have a friend up near Dallas who foxhunts on a regular basis on her big 18hh paint. Now that sounds like a blast! I used to be part of our driving club down here but they don't do much anymore either but once in a great great while.
> 
> So depressing. And of course, I even looked up the membership list and I"m the only endurance rider within 50 miles of this place. Bah humbug!!!! I love my horses and I especially love social events with horses. If we ever get around to a meet and greet here, it better have horses!!!!!


Look here:

SouthWest Horse Trader |  Upcoming Events


----------



## clippityclop

Thanks outnabout!! What a huge list!!!!

We are getting some icy drizzle right now - started just after lunch. Mostly it has just been really cold and humid but not unbearable. Now it is just plain gross. If we get some wind, this stuff will turn into sleet/ice in no time. 

Brrrrrr!


----------



## mammakatja

What happened to the sunshine this morning???? I swear I woke up to it. Kids' school got cancelled again so I slept till 8am. I thought oh yay, sunshine, this stuff is finally going to melt. Now it's gray, foggy and the temps haven't made it above 32. I'm kind of done with this ice thing. We haven't left the house since Thursday. I have friends less than 5 miles away who JUST got their power back this morning. The regular roads are getting better but the dirt roads are a mess. Of course I live on a dirt road. Right now it feels like I won't be back on a horse until June!!!! Sigh...........


----------



## dbarabians

I am starting to think we are in the midst of an Ice Age. Can anyone say Polar Ice Cap?
I want 100 degrees tomorrow. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mamakatja, our horse is out your way and we haven't seen her since last Wednesday. I know she's tucked in and safe, but I miss my equine therapy.

We ventured down to McKinney to get a few items and grab lunch. The roads were ok, except overpasses and bridges. That cobblestone ice they have been talking about is a KILLER! Since they finally opened 75, the entire highway was wall to wall semis trying to make their delayed deliveries. They are having a rough time on the bridges because that ice just beats up your vehicle and you feel like you could lose control at any moment.

I really want this ice GONE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Well good morning all! Well its been an interesting few days. We ventured out on Saturday and went to see my daughter in Commerce. The highway wasn't bad at all and we had a great family lunch/dinner. I've been working remote since Thursday, last week, I love my boss! 
Dh left this morning to got to Las Vegas with 2 of his friends. I'm envious but am glad he's gone I get a few days of peace (except for the children that will drive me crazy). 
Stay warm and safe my fellow Texas friends!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Back at the office today. Would prefer to be in my warm house.

Missing my pony! Haven't seen him since Wednesday, and won't get out there until tomorrow night (Wednesday.)


----------



## mammakatja

And on the 5th day, the ice melted. And God created mud! And it was good!!!! LOL! 

It still feels like it'll be months before it'll ever be dry enough to ride again.  But hopefully the kids can finally go back to school tomorrow!


----------



## nuisance

OMG!!! It's 40 degrees!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, NU! And today where I am it's a high of 54. Break out the flip flops!!! :lol:


----------



## clippityclop

Today my pony's new blanket will arrive. He wears a 68 and he's been wearing a 75 until I could get around to order him one.

Jimmy wears a beautiful bright rose colored blanket, Koty wears bright lime green, Merlot wears a gorgeous purple and Tommy is about to get one that will match his crazy personality perfectly. The crazy blanket with all of the brightly colored peace signs! LOL!

My husband says if I ever try to dress him in girl colors, he will leave me and never come back home EVER.


----------



## nuisance

He'll look wonderful in those peace signs! That'd be the one I'd buy if I bought one! But, I do have all girls! I'd still buy it if I had a gelding


----------



## Cynical25

We need a pic of all your horses in their colorful blankets, CC! I loved the one EMS posted on our FB 

My dumb big dog ate his coat (which I drafted & sewed after our last cold front) while he was crated yesterday. Little dog was prancing around all evening, showing off that hers was still intact.


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to see everyone made it through the cold. My brothers have been updating their misery throughout. Kids think it is a big adventure. We haven't seen the extremes but I'm tired of the incessant changes from one extreme to the other. Happy Hump Day All!


----------



## mammakatja

Yes I want to see some blanket pics too! I happened to take one of my crew right before the storm hit and then one in the ice. My mare just got a brand new hot pink one. She literally glows in the dark. :lol:


----------



## Kiara

I switched my horses blankets, since they both seemed to be moving too much. Now they are great. So now my mare wears blue and my gelding wears red. Lol Interestingly they wear the same size...

CC, I know the one you are talking about. They do have a tie die one too.


----------



## mammakatja

We had to switch around too. My mare outgrew her 75in and our new little guy, although short, is a long 75 body. So "he" now gets my mare's old purple blanket and she got a brand new pink 78in. Oh well. The purple is just a stepping stone for our new little guy because my daughter is about to get a hot pink and black saddle for Christmas with all hot pink accessories. He might as well get used to girly colors. LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

Oh you know I'm going to post a picture of that little rascal in his Austin Powers retro blanket.........

and then we can all place our bet to how long it takes before he covers both sides with mud.


----------



## Cynical25

Love the cute, colorful, cozy ponies, Mammak!


----------



## clippityclop

Maybe I ordered my blanket too late. Our lovely TX weather says it will slowly climb back up until it's in the 70's again not this weekend but next. :shock:


----------



## mammakatja

Yea, but I heard rumors of another Arctic blast over Christmas??? This was just what someone said at church tonight so I don't have any official confirmation on that. Makes sense though going by our patterns this winter.


----------



## nuisance

I heard the same thing. Another cold front/artic blast.


----------



## Cynical25

I, too, have heard we may have a white Christmas. 

Cash was much less furry than I'd expected, aside from a disproportionately large looking noggin. 3 inch long facial hair is doing no favors to his somewhat coarse head. Nice to finally see him, even if the feeling wasn't reciprocated. I didn't know they'd be feeding nearly 2 hours later than normal, so he was ****ed to be pulled out of his stall at dinner time.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, I have heard the same thing about Christmas! 
It's been a busy week with barn time but no riding that will be resolved tomorrow! Horses are getting some muvh needed out time today. Then it's girls night tonight while the boys are in Vegas
On a completely different note, is it weird of me to watch Pure Country multiple times just to watch George Strait ride a horse???? Oh and listen ti his music of course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

George is THE MAN.


----------



## nuisance

Just saying......  You had a 50% chance of successfully snatching some of texasgal's carrots and you made it happen!


----------



## clippityclop

We are supposed to get some rain today but I don't know if it will be cold enough to blanket anybody. The loud colors on the new blanket are GREAT - it is prettier than the picture and the ripstop fabric is going to be a plus since my boys' living area is full of trees. 

My youngest DD's bday is the end of this week and she is going to a have 70's temps to play outside. Heck we might even have to get some sno-cones.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! Looking forward to riding my horse tonight, it's been too long. Oh and dh will be home tonight too They are having a good time un Vegas which means he won't mind going back someday 
girls night waa great last night. The tropical sunrise margaritas at chili's are VERY YUMMY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. Had a nice rain last night/early morning. Luckily it's above freezing! suppose to rain more today. Ferrier comeing to give the girls pedicures this afternoon, and getting a cord of wood delivered. I have so many errands I need to do, but have to go home to wait for them. Hopefully both come early, so I can head back to town.!


----------



## Cynical25

Great meeting with DS's school counselor, teachers & cognitive testing diagnostician this morning! Scored above average on everything, no learning deficiencies. He needs more engagement and challenge, and we need to look for out of the box ways of teaching since he often gives up due to questioning “What’s the point of learning this?” or “Is this interesting enough for me to waste my time on?” which I often see from him outside of school, too. Phew.


----------



## kctop72

That's good news cyn! I often get thise same questions from my son too. Why do I have to...........???? He's a smart kid who could have done better but he lacks the drive in other words he's lazy and doesn't like to try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

cynical it is perfectly fine to tell your child that they have to do something simply because you said so. In fact it is good parenting.
I never explained why I needed my children to so something unless I did so when I made the request.
I would explain to him why school is important and why he needs to learn good study skills to prepare him for college.

It sounds as if he is bored and a challenge may indeed relieve that. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Survived subbing 4th grade math yesterday and 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th grade art today. Phew. I'm pooped. It's hard to sink sombody that's got kids in just about every grade herself, but man, those 5th graders just about got the best of me today. Then I come home to yet more rain and mud and mess. I so envy those of y'all with covered arenas. The horses are so tired of their muddy dry lot that they come off the pasture to the dry lot gate and then they look at me like " girl it's gonna take waaaaaaaaaaay more than that little apple flavored treat to convince us to hike through that slop again." I'm so ready for summer.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja, I feel your pain. We drove out to our barn in Blue Ridge and ended up stuck in the mud. It was insane. The melting ice + rain today have just saturated the ground. I'm really worried about getting our trailer out tomorrow to drive Acey to her vet appointment and then new barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Oh no! I hope y'all can get it out. This mud is absolutely insane. The constant melting ice is not allowing for any relief even in sunshine and yes, today's rain is just.....well......more wet stuff. My mudboots literally get left behind with each step I take around here. My house is caked. My floors are caked. My van is caked. We've gone from slipping on ice to slipping in mud. And ice is STILL melting. Oh and a school near here, in Ector, is shut down until January because it collapsed under the weight of ice. Even our school has several walkways roped off where awnings crumbled under the ice. This storm has been a mess since we lost power last week and it looks like it's going to be felt for weeks and weeks to come.


----------



## QtrBel

That's great news Cyn. Do they have a program that can challenge him? That has gone a long way with mine. Mama for me 5th grade is a walk in the park. The Ks though run me ragged. Expecting rain today. Sorry to see y'all are still dealing with ice and now the mud. Happy Saturday.


----------



## kctop72

Well good Saturday morning y'all! Dh got back from Vegas last night and actually had a great time and wants to go back ( I was very surprised as he's not much on crowds). So now they are planning a trip for us all to go next year! !!! So excited! Just have to wait till January for the NFR tickets to go on sale and see what travel deals are available, woo hoo!!!!!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Good morning everyone! Hope you all have a nice Sunday .


----------



## Cynical25

Exhausting week and weekend. Hope the coming one is more chill.

Lovely day today, hope y'all got to enjoy it. Too muddy to work Cash, but I groomed on him a bit.


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, mud and dirt this weekend and nothing else. Horses are covered with mud and have dreadlocks. The kind that when you add water, the chunks in their manes get slimy but don't actually wash off so you have to wait days for them to dry and break them apart to free the hair. 

I'm really looking forward to the 70's temps later this week to dry out the ground. Was jogging down our driveway today and noticed a little hole in the middle of the road right over the culverts that drain overflow from our pond. It was a hole about 4 inches - about like a hoof print in deep mud and I almost missed it. Got the flash light and peered down inside and the entire road is gone underneath with a tunnel that works it's way back to the pond that I could squirm through. Like about 4 foot by 6 foot wide. It is a wonder our big duallys haven't fallen through. Fun times ahead this week just playing in the dirt on all levels!


----------



## BKLD

I can't wait for things to dry out either. I'm trying to work out something with a barn owner where I can get lessons in exchange for working around the barn, so I may be able to get some horse time soonish. That'll be fun. 

In the meantime, I've been working with the dogs, trying to get their behavior a bit more manageable, and I've been trying to get into school again, but I'm running into a bit of financial trouble, so I may not be able to start classes again until summer.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. I learned something this weekend. While putting up the heavy duty tarp for a windbreak, I was standing on the tractor for my ladder. I grabbed onto the tin at the top of the shed...... poured water all over myself! SMH! Whoever built it, didn't put a slant on it, and I no more thought about water standing on it than anything. So, I got to finish putting the tarp up, in the wind, and wet! But, I didn't fall off!


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! Nu that sounds hilarious b/c I would have done the same thing. 

Well it never ends here - the hydraulics just started leaking on our skidsteer (hint - we need it to repair our road that is about to cave in any day) and have to load it up and take it down to Bobcat of Houston on 290 either this afternoon or tomorrow. 

The sunshine is WONDERFUL! Anyone else getting some of that?


----------



## BKLD

Beautiful clear blue skies here!


----------



## dbarabians

Nuisance forgive my ignorance of the Christian religion but are you supposed to be baptized by a roof or a Reverend?
To save gas and wear and tear on your good clothes maybe the roof is the cheaper way to go. That and you dont have to listen to a long winded sermon.
If I ever convert can I allow your roof to do the honors?

Kctop sounds like you and the husband are planning a second honeymoon. I am glad he had a good time.
The sun is shining here and no coat required. I intend to enjoy it as much as possible. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Yep, trying to talk him into going in April for our anniversary but not having much luck, yet! 

Definitely a beautiful day here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

It is beautiful today! I just know the horses are laid out soaking up all the sun after the chilly night. 

DB, you are hilarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Your correct DBA. But, a girl can't be too choosey! lol


----------



## BKLD

Lol, awesome. 

So, it's Tuesday. My little sister has her 14th birthday today. The weather is still beautiful. Hoping everyone is doing well.


----------



## outnabout

nuisance said:


> Good morning. I learned something this weekend. While putting up the heavy duty tarp for a windbreak, I was standing on the tractor for my ladder. I grabbed onto the tin at the top of the shed...... poured water all over myself! SMH! Whoever built it, didn't put a slant on it, and I no more thought about water standing on it than anything. So, I got to finish putting the tarp up, in the wind, and wet! But, I didn't fall off!


Nu, you crack me up all the time with your mishaps. But I never understand your acronyms... SMH??? As a HS teacher, I thought I knew them all


----------



## dbarabians

Outnabout I too wonder what SMH stands for.
Nuicance if it means something not ready for prime time PM me so the MODs wont ban you. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

SMH = Shaking My Head. As in, "I can't believe that happened."

Good morning! Hope everyone is well. This has been the longest week I can ever remember at the office, there is NO WAY it can only be Wednesday...


----------



## BKLD

I know. I can't wait for the weekend.

Just wondering, does anyone know of any affordable places where I can go ride in the Dallas area? I don't have my own horse still, can't lease right now, but I NEED some horse time, you know?


----------



## mammakatja

Didn't get called in to sub the last two days so I finally got some Christmas shopping done. I'm starting to feel better about Christmas. Not sure what I was thinking though. I went into Petsmart to "check out" the hamsters because that's what my 13 year old had dropped hints about. By the time it was all said and done, I came out as the proud adopter of 2 gerbils and a 4 month old kitten. I am SUCH a sucker. You know.....since 5 horses, 4 dogs, 37 chickens, a cat, a cockateal, and a one Beta fish aren't enough mouths to feed around here not to mention my uh, 6 kids. LOL! But they were all so CUTE! They looked right at me and told me they needed to come home with me. Sigh....The gerbils are currently hiding out at a friends' house and the kitten is bunking at another friends' vet clinic until Christmas Eve. It helps to have good friends.  Anyway.....I would have probably been better off just getting called in to work. See what happens otherwise?????????????


----------



## Cynical25

BKLD said:


> I know. I can't wait for the weekend.
> 
> Just wondering, does anyone know of any affordable places where I can go ride in the Dallas area? I don't have my own horse still, can't lease right now, but I NEED some horse time, you know?


Unless you want to pay for lessons, there aren't really places that just offer rides in Dallas proper. I have the following on my research list from when I was trying to re-enter the horse world, but I haven't talked to any of them in a good 2 years:

Flying G Ranch in Waxahachie offered trail riding.

Agave Hurricane Trail Company offered trail rides in different areas in DFW. They trailered horses to a particular trail and you met up there. 

Circle D Ranch in Hickory Creek offered trail riding. 

Marshall Creek Ranch in Southlake did trail rides. They were also always looking for volunteers in the summer to help serve as wranglers.

Fort Worth Stockyard Stables does horse rentals for brief trail rides along the Trinity River.

Some or all of these might be seasonal, though. Doesn't hurt to call!


----------



## clippityclop

SMH - i always thought it meant 'smack my head' you know, like BAM I just had a V8


----------



## kctop72

Mammak, you are too funny! Hope everyone has a happy hump day! 2 more days till vacation, I can't wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Mamma, You can be your own Christmas song! lol Of course all week, while I'm working, it's going to be high 60's and 70's today.. but Friday, when I'm off half day, and the weekend, cold front coming, more freezing rain/snow.. Somebody up above doesn't want me to ride! I went ahead and ordered a new bareback pad, still on sale, with 20% off. AND, having delivered to WORK! UPS delivered DH's sleeping pills yesterday, threw them over the fence into the yard. Dog chewed up package. almost chewed off label. Luckily she didn't get the bottle open, or she would be sleeping permanently! I need to get my UPS driver a message to leave packages outside the gate, not inside.


----------



## BKLD

Thanks Cyn! I'll contact these places and see what I can come up with. I'd actually be okay with taking lessons someplace too. I'd probably classify myself as an advanced beginner/beginner intermediate rider; besides, there's always more to learn.


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> SMH - i always thought it meant 'smack my head' you know, like BAM I just had a V8


 
I did too! lol


----------



## mammakatja

Yea, I'm going through such riding withdrawels that I'm jumping on their muddy backs while they are eating just to SIT on one for a few minutes. You would think a 40 year old mother is more mature than that right?! Pshhhh. Whatever.

OMgosh, nu, that's crazy about the sleeping pill package! What was this UPS driver thinking!!! I've been hearing so many nutty delivery stories lately. That time of year!


----------



## Cynical25

Agave Hurricane's website says they offer Christmas light rides! I sent an email to ask for more info. It'd be fun to ride a broke horse, since it's been too muddy to do anything with my own greenie...



BKLD said:


> Thanks Cyn! I'll contact these places and see what I can come up with. I'd actually be okay with taking lessons someplace too. I'd probably classify myself as an advanced beginner/beginner intermediate rider; besides, there's always more to learn.


Western or English? 

There is always Parklane Equestrian Center if you need to stay in Dallas proper; nice indoor arena, but you will pay for the convenience of being in town. Mostly English riders, but they generally have a western instructor available.

Rocking M Stables is also in Dallas proper, focusing on Dressage, Hunters, Jumpers. I got a really good vibe from the people I spoke with there when I was considering taking lessons over leasing/owning, but decided I really do prefer western stock type horses. 

There are several places south toward Cedar Hill, Waxahachie, Hutchins, Midlothian. And tons north toward Richardson, Plano, McKinney. Just depends on what area you need to stay in and what discipline you want to focus on!


----------



## BKLD

I've only ridden Western so far, but I might be interested in trying English. I don't need to stay within the city of Dallas. I actually live in Rowlett, and can travel a little ways, but closer would be better.


----------



## Cynical25

BK - check your PM's!


----------



## HorseMom1025

BKLD I also know of a Rockin M (but in Blue Ridge). It's the barn where we previously boarded Acey. They offer day rates to ride (Western), have different levels of horses, and two indoor arenas. PM me if you want the contact info. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

How's the new barn feeling, HorseMom?


----------



## clippityclop

NU, I've been telling hubby that I need a permanent wooden box outside the gate with a flip lid just for package delivery - about the size of a tack trunk - so packages will be safe and dry until we get home to get them. I was telling hubby about your problem with the dang dog and postman/ups deliveries and he says:

she needs to get a wooden box outside the gate with a flip lid just for package delivery - so packages will be safe and dry until she can get to them.

??!!! 

I should make him build me two and send you one. And remind him it was his idea to begin with. :twisted:


----------



## dbarabians

Clippityclop any creature with gonads needs to believe any idea originated from them.
Myself excluded of course.
Now go use your Scarlet Ohara impersonation and motivate him to do it.
Flirting and flattery along with his favorite meal works wonders I am told. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Awesome idea! Thanks.


----------



## kctop72

I guess i should try that too, maybe I'll get some stuff done.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

I just got to thinking. I have the perfect box to use. Just need to get my tack shed built, so I can take my tack out of it! DH has worked 7 wks straight without a day off, including Thanksgiving. And he'll probably work Christmas also. Won't be getting my tack shed soon..... unless I use some of that overtime money, and buy a ready made one!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Acey is settling in wonderfully at the new barn. The BO called to tell me that Acey is now her favorite horse ever because she is so laid back and easy going. She's not high maintenance, doesn't cause problems in the pasture and has great ground manners. . I'm a proud horse Mom.

This was the right decision for us for sure. Acey seems happier and I sleep better at night knowing that she is well cared for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

That's great, HorseMom!

Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday! I'm only working half a day, have a sushi lunch date, then heading to the barn. Stinks that the day I actually have daylight to work in it's raining, but I can just torture Cash with more clipper desensitization in the dry barn


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! I'm on vacation next week! !!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

It feels like spring, maybe even early summer here today. I had to turn on my AC in the house, and sometime in the past day or two, my horses' legs have been covered in bot fly eggs. It was 77 here yesterday and so many flies have hatched out the past couple of days.


----------



## Cynical25

It was 70° when I arrived at the barn two hours ago, currently 48°!

In other news, proud of my Cash - great ride despite so little opportunity to do anything with him for two Weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Happy Saturday y'all!

Crazy weather in the past few weeks, huh? But, that's just Texas for you. :lol:

Anyways, I've got a busy, busy day today. Therapy session at noon, Christmas shopping, and then my family is getting together to celebrate Christmas together tonight, since that's really the only time that we can all do it. Plus I've got applications for school, work, etc, that need to be filled out.


----------



## Houston

Weather has been weird as always! Definitely Texas for you. Went from El Paso to Houston for a family visit and the weather has been throwing me off!

But, since I'm in Houston, I just spend _way _too much money on tack and accessories for my horse. Got more "presents" for her than for anyone else in my family. Ooops. :?


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, the weather is being a bit weird. Freezing temps for the next four days here. Looks like my pony will finally get a chance to go retro! I will post a pic before he rolls.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Hi Texas friends! 

I'm in Randall County (live in Amarillo) and keep my horses in Canyon on a ranch near THE canyon - that's we what call Palo Duro Canyon around here, haha - and I am so blessed to be there. A great friend of mine owns it, and this ranch is seriously a slice of heaven compared to the flat land everywhere here! It has a creek, plenty of foliage, lots of riding space; it's like a mini Palo Duro Canyon. 

My two horses are Tennessee Walkers. One is my trusty 12 year old, Traveller, and the other is extremely new as I only got him on December 12th. His name is Reb and he is just four years old - I'm letting him get to know me and will ride him soon to see if he is going to work out or not. Here's hoping he does because he is a sweet little horse on the ground! 

Nice to meet everyone!
Jenny


----------



## dbarabians

welcome Jenny. Glad that you have joined us.
I am going to ride through Palo Duro Canyon one day. I live near Dallas and have mostly arabians.
This group already has had one meet and greet. Stick around we will have another. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Welcome Jenny, nice to meet you too!


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Jenny! There is an endurance ride in the canyon that I hope to go to one day. Never been up that way but I hear it is a beautiful place. Two of my horses are gaited too! I have a walking horse and a missouri foxtrotter. Post some pics when you can - would love to see the scenery where you are!


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Jenny. 

HMM..... I think maybe Jenny needs to host the next get together, great place to meet and ride! lol

You know my saddle pad that was suppose to be here on tues 12/17.... and UPS said it will be delayed "by 1 business day". It was in Mesquite..... well, on then, last night, it says on the 20th it was in hodkins, IL , and Dallas on the 22nd. I don;t think they know what they're doing!


----------



## Cynical25

Hi there, Jenny 

Hope your package arrives soon, Nu! One of mine was delivered yesterday (Sunday!) and my final one that was supposed to arrive Dec 17 says it's currently out for delivery...

CC - where's the retro pony pic? I'm thinking it was cold enough last night that you probably busted out the new blanket...

Spent yesterday with my brother & his family to celebrate his birthday. Nice, chill way to end the weekend.


----------



## Kayella

Nu, they probably reputed your package to Illinois because of overflow. That's where they send them when the hubs are too full else where. Ridiculous, I know. 

Merry Christmas eve eve! I baked some cookies last night and they're super yummy. Excited to bake more goodies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Kay, that's what our UPS man told me this morning. I was giving him a hard time about it. I was easy on him though. He was a hero this weekend. Found a lost autistic child and returned her home. Very humble about it too! Great guy


----------



## pixelsandponies

Welcome Jenny!

From what I hear, UPS is pretty crazy right now. One of my packages came late. I'm just glad it came before Christmas!

I'm moving my horse to a barn much closer to where I live and work tomorrow.. I'm sooo excited! There is less space to ride and I will miss my friends at my old barn, but it will be so so nice to have my horse close to me. Old barn was a 40 minute drive away (1-1.5 hour drive on a weekday after work due to traffic), new barn is a 12-15 minute drive from my apartment and a 2-3 minute drive from my work!


----------



## QtrBel

My apologies. I keep saying I'll read first click second....
You had a 33% chance of successfully snatching some of texasgal's carrots and you made it happen! 
I've been in and out lately, mostly out. Has she posted lately? Curious to know how her new job is going and the chickens are doing. Hope all are doing well and enjoying the Holidays.


----------



## Cynical25

Hope the new boarding situation goes well, Lindsay!

QtrBel - TexasGal posts on our Facebook a little more often than here. Seems like she is happy at her new job, just very busy!

It's a lovely day in Dallas, sunny & brisk. Wish I was at the barn rather than office


----------



## dernhelm1984

> HMM..... I think maybe Jenny needs to host the next get together, great place to meet and ride! Lol


 Ha! I wish because I would love it!  Who knows though? Maybe someday! :wink: Palo Duro really is such a great place to ride - I will post some pics!

Thank you to everyone who stopped by to say "hi!" I am loving the people on this forum!


----------



## nuisance

My new bareback saddle is here!!!! My new barback saddle is here!!!!

AND.... it's in one piece!! No dog teeth marks, holes or rips!


----------



## Cynical25

Hooray!!


----------



## mammakatja

Haven't gotten a chance to post lately. My in-laws have been here since Friday so been busy entertaining and making sure everyone is fed. Still going through major riding withdrawals. The mud here is ridiculous especially after that batch of rain Saturday that dumped on everything the ice left behind. Welcome to the new names I'm seeing!  Everyone ready for Christmas? Only 2 more days before I get to reveal my daughter's new saddle! The others are now taken care of as well but of course I'm partial to the saddle.


----------



## clippityclop

Cyn, no pony pics yet. Yes it has been below freezing, but he is a shaggy thing and shows no interest in being blanketed. I might just have to do it anyway, just for a photo shoot.:lol:

Mammak, I can't wait to hear how the surprise saddle turns out! Somebody is going to be so happy!!!


----------



## nuisance

Going to take DD home, to Haltom City this weekend. Are there any tack stores around there? I'm going to make a few side trips, if I can, Penzey's, get some spices. and whatever floats my boat.


----------



## nuisance

What google gave me was "Byrd VI" tack and KO Trading. which is better? I've heard of KO, never heard of Byrd


----------



## pixelsandponies

I've been to KO trading; they have a little bit of everything. I'm not sure what discipline you ride, but the store is definitely geared toward Western riding. They have a big wall of bits, lots of western saddles, and aisles full of random horse supplies including (but not limited to) grooming supplies, wraps, support boots, blankets, bridles, halters, etc.


----------



## pixelsandponies

Oh, and I've never been to or heard of Byrd.


----------



## pixelsandponies

Ah ha.. found a random photo I took of the bit wall at KO Trading (I took this picture to show a friend how big their selection is).
View attachment 340578


----------



## womack29

Jenny I am brandy I live in Lubbock and have a 10 yr old TWH I ride. I a fortunate to have a private ranch that beings to a friend that borders caprock canyons to ride at. I do not post her much but do on our Facebook page. I mostly ride alone my hubby does the dirtbike thing. I have been looking for someone to ride with in this area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I've never heard of Byrd, either. KO Trading is worth a quick stop if you're in the area, but I'd call to confirm their hours. Prices are excellent because they tend to get closeouts & overstocks - good for grooming & vet supplies, but sometimes finding a perfect color match of lead & halter is difficult. I LOVE their pre-oiled leather headstalls and heavy, long split reins - super nice quality. Racks and racks of headstalls, saddle pads, bits, cinches.


----------



## womack29

lindsaymichelle said:


> Ah ha.. found a random photo I took of the bit wall at KO Trading (I took this picture to show a friend how big their selection is).
> View attachment 340578


Wow I pretty much just order online we do not have much to chose from here.


----------



## nuisance

Thanks. I ride western, so perfect for me. Both stores are within 5 miles of DD's house. May try to hit both of them. Then, I'll let you know if Byrd is worth going to. There is no web site. I just googled "tack stores close to Haltom City, tx" Got a couple western wear stores with tack also. 

I really need to get down to Weatherford, and go to Tesky's someday.


----------



## nuisance

Womack, we have very little to pick from in regards to tack around here also. If I can't find it at Atwoods, or TSC, I'm pretty much out of luck. So I mostly order online also


----------



## Cynical25

Merry Christmas Eve and Happy Tuesday to all! Hope you're staying warm and safe.

My office is open until noon today, then I'm heading to the barn


----------



## BKLD

Merry Christmas Eve! Everyone is out doing some last minute shopping while I'm sitting at home right now.


----------



## nuisance

We have one more patient to come in. have 2 in the rooms. Then, I'm outta here. Have to go to Sams. Go home cook my pumpkin and pecan pies, coconut cake, and make some salsa to take to my parents..... I'm so glad I have 3 ovens! (one is convection oven/microwave combo) Makes it so handy in times like these!


----------



## outnabout

Happy Holidays, everyone! Going out to see how muddy it is at the horse barn, then picking up an extra shift at the hospital tonight.

Welcome, Jenny 

Nu, if you drive this far out, you just have to get to Teskey's! Take a list, as you will probably find most of what you want there. As Cyn says, KO is good for basic grooming supplies, wormer paste, etc. but as far as tack goes, you are lucky to find what you want if you are as picky as I am. I end up having them order for me a lot. 

Nu, Womack, and Jenny, I plan on doing a ride at Caprock Canyon last weekend in April with a group. We should meet up!


----------



## dbarabians

Oh so I'm not invited outnabout?
I see who my friends are!!!!! LOL
Happy Holidays and Mazel Tov to all.
I too will be working so others can spend Xmas with their families. All night and most of tomorrow day. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Merry Christmas from Trenton as well! I think we're just about ready for the big night. Family night for Christmas Eve and then Santa does his thing in the morning. I also had my 2nd son on Christmas Day so everything switches from Christmas to birthday after about noon. No green and red wrapping paper allowed once we go into birthday mode.  Hubby has to work tomorrow night so another Christmas worker on this end as well.  Oh well....it'll help us catch up from the dent that Christmas and birthdays tend to put in your wallet. Hope everyone has a good holiday no matter how it is spent. I hope my next post will involve some pics of a little girl with her new saddle although I don't see us trying it out any time soon. I need a chisel and hammer to remove the mud off our horses right now!


----------



## womack29

I have a Christmas time bday the 29th and hated the bday presents in Christnas paper and the Christmas conihjbrd with bday gift. Turning 40 this yr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Wooohooo! Happy early 40th!!! I had my 40th this October.  Yup, from the day he came, I was always very adamant that his birthday doesn't get absorbed into the Christmas fray. He loves it and never could understand why people felt sorry for him. He's turning 15 and has never complained. I always tell him he did it to himself. He wasn't due for another 3 weeks when he picked that day, very unexpectedly and very FAST. We couldn't have planned it better. He came at 8:35am Christmas morning. Total stucking stuffer.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Hi, Brandy!!! I used to go to school at Texas Tech so I know Lubbock well!!  Maybe we can get together sometime!


----------



## womack29

dernhelm1984 said:


> Hi, Brandy!!! I used to go to school at Texas Tech so I know Lubbock well!!  Maybe we can get together sometime!


Private message me abs I will give you my contact info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Happy Holidays TXHF! We're getting ready to head over to my parent's house for Christmas Eve. Tomorrow, after opening gifts, we'll head out to the barn to take Acey her Christmas gift (a watermelon!). That mare LOVES melon! LOL!

Wishing everyone the peace of the season!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Merry Christmas my fellow Texas friends! Hope you have a very blessed day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

dernhelm1984 said:


> Hi, Brandy!!! I used to go to school at Texas Tech so I know Lubbock well!!  Maybe we can get together sometime!


Nice, I actually have plans to go to Tech. This fall if I don't decide on community college first. I have an aunt and uncle in Lubbock, too. 

Anyways, Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope y'all are having a blessed day !


----------



## kctop72

Bkld, we took my son on a visit to tech a couple months ago and stayed with my cousin. He really liked it and my cousins dh is a professor there in the ag/science dept. We still hav 2 schools to visit though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

kctop72 said:


> Bkld, we took my son on a visit to tech a couple months ago and stayed with my cousin. He really liked it and my cousins dh is a professor there in the ag/science dept. We still hav 2 schools to visit though...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cool! My aunt is actually a professor in the theatre and dance department. I'm not sure if my uncle works at Tech or not.


----------



## BKLD

I had to go kind of abruptly (my sister's Christmas gift was treating everyone to a movie, and it started at about 11:30ish), so I was cut a bit short. I also wanted to say that I'm probably going to go into animal sciences, so.... I just think that's neat. 

Anywho, I hope y'all have had a great holiday so far.


----------



## womack29

outnabout said:


> Happy Holidays, everyone! Going out to see how muddy it is at the horse barn, then picking up an extra shift at the hospital tonight.
> 
> Welcome, Jenny
> 
> Nu, if you drive this far out, you just have to get to Teskey's! Take a list, as you will probably find most of what you want there. As Cyn says, KO is good for basic grooming supplies, wormer paste, etc. but as far as tack goes, you are lucky to find what you want if you are as picky as I am. I end up having them order for me a lot.
> 
> Nu, Womack, and Jenny, I plan on doing a ride at Caprock Canyon last weekend in April with a group. We should meet up!


I am in for a ride at Caprock! Just let us know.


----------



## mammakatja

We've had Christmas success! Hubby and I earned our high fives this morning. :wink: Here's the one gift that's been in the works since August. I "think" she likes it.

She was already plenty excited Christmas Eve despite wondering how she was going to attach that breast collar to her English saddle.
















Little did she know this was coming the next morning. :lol:


----------



## nuisance

Good morning. I hope everyone enjoyed/survived their Christmas. Got to spend the day with both children, grandchildren and granddog! lol Had a great day


----------



## Cynical25

I think she likes it, Mammak!

Hope y'all had a lovely Holiday/Wednesday, and the rest of the week finishes smoothly. I'm back in the office today, then off until Jan 2, woohoo.

Brief ride on Cash, still too muddy to do much. Driest spot I could find was a large, currently unused pasture, fairly far from everyone else. Definitely our most challenging ride to date, lol! Good reminder what a greenie CAN be like, since he's been remarkably calm thus far. Looking forward to having the next 6 days in a row where I can actually get to the barn during daylight hours!


----------



## BKLD

Christmas could've been better for me (I felt like I was going to go crazy...probably stress), but at least I got to spend time with my parents, siblings, nieces, and nephews. 

I hope I'll get some horse time sometime soon. I went to the barn with a friend last week. It was too muddy to ride, but I was happy to sit back and watch the horses.


----------



## mammakatja

Wooohoooo! I finally got a "little" ride in today!!! Gosh it felt good. It is still sooooooo muddy and I actually had to use rubber boots to catch my ride, then saddle up under the dry overhang, switch into better boots, and then ride him cold backed out of the overhang and let him carry me through the mud. I was able to open the gate in the saddle so I never had to get in the mud once I was on him. Considering this was my greenie, cold backed, and it's been like 3 weeks, I was SUPER proud of him. He was perfect. We just rode in the pasture and even there, it was too soggy to do anything other than a slow stroll. Tried to trot him and I could tell he was sliding all over the place. BUT....I got me a fix and Rascal proved to me that he's able to tolerate different footing and still deal with gates in the saddle and such, even after a spell off. We also tacked up my daughter's hot pink ride today. I'll have to post another pic when I get the battery recharged on my camera.


----------



## womack29

Sounds like an awesome ride! Sugar and I had a great one thru the stripped cotton firms she did not flinch at the modules of cotton.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

OK. Here's some pics of Katrina's "pretty boy" in pink. It was so darn bright today, it kind of washed out the pink. And the extra cinch I had was just a tad too long so I think a hot pink cinch is in order too. :wink: Something tells me I'm more serious about the color match up than my daughter. LOL! She loved the saddle though! I can't wait for it to dry up a little more so we can start playing a little harder.

Excuse the muddy legs. :?


----------



## HorseMom1025

Mammakatja...she needs a hot pink zebra saddle pad too! 

I too often think that I worry more about Kitten's tack matching than she does. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Totally agree HorseMom.  I thought the black pad, which I already had, would make the pink stand out but it actually kind of swallows up the black parts. Her birthday is in March. I think a few more accessories are definitely in order.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Wow I haven't been on here in forever! Hey everyone!!!!! I hope you all had an awesome Christmas...and Hanukkah 

Things are going good on my end. Just too busy for my own good, and I never take time for myself anymore. Work has me overloaded and since I do all of my work via computer...I stay OFF when not working lol! I do miss talking to you guys though 
I'll try to get on more.


----------



## outnabout

dbarabians said:


> Oh so I'm not invited outnabout?
> I see who my friends are!!!!! LOL
> Happy Holidays and Mazel Tov to all.
> I too will be working so others can spend Xmas with their families. All night and most of tomorrow day. Shalom


All of Texas friends are always invited, silly! 
It's great to see another nucleus of Texas friends activity in west Texas.


----------



## Desperado

Wharton county here just south of houston off 59


----------



## BKLD

Good afternoon everyone! Hope y'all are doing well.

Everyone here is sick today. Colds. Is it going around I wonder?

Anywho, just working on scholarships and such right now. I can't wait to get back into school, and hopefully I'll find a job/internship/more volunteer work soon. I'm going crazy being stuck at home!


----------



## womack29

BKLD said:


> Nice, I actually have plans to go to Tech. This fall if I don't decide on community college first. I have an aunt and uncle in Lubbock, too.
> 
> Anyways, Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope y'all are having a blessed day !


Well private message me and I will give you my contact information I would love to meet you if you come out to go to Tech. My hubby loves to cook and we always have extra home cooked food. I also would have room to board a horse if need be or I do know of some great places. Lubbock is a great town we moved away for 5 yrs and have been back for two.


----------



## womack29

mammakatja said:


> Totally agree HorseMom.  I thought the black pad, which I already had, would make the pink stand out but it actually kind of swallows up the black parts. Her birthday is in March. I think a few more accessories are definitely in order.


I agree Zebra pad would look neat. My neighbors daughter asked me recently why on earth I had a cherry colored headstall and black reins. I told her that it said color varies when I ordered the reins and thought they would be brown but they weren't. I also showed her that my saddle pad has brown and black together so it is okay. Her mother says now Jenna wants to wear black and brown together and she has been arguing with mom that it looks fine when mom says no. She told mom Well Miss Brandy dresses her horse that way. 10 yr old girls are so cute. They have four horses at home and she comes down everyday to see Sugar. Drives her crazy Sugar is an only horse. She also lets me know if she thinks something is not right.


----------



## womack29

A very cold Sunday for me here in Lubbock. Had a great ride in the plowed up cotton fields yesterday. My son is leaving for Airforce on April 1 and he came for my bday. I am 40 today wow is all I can say. Hubby making my favorite labor intensive country steak , homemade mashed potatoes and a red velvet cake for my bday dinner.


----------



## kctop72

Happy birthday Womack! Its been a busy few days but all is good, finally got to ride today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Thx for the bday wishes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you had a great birthday, Womack!

I'm currently riding with a tan and red saddle blanket folded strategically over a black and purple saddle pad, and the color clash drives me insane! But it's the padding combo that makes my saddle fit Cash tolerably. I have a new, beautiful blue saddle pad and coordinating polo wraps hanging out in my closet, just waiting for baby boy to fill out...


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Desperado! Nice to meet you - just jump in - we are a chatty bunch at times!


----------



## mammakatja

Happy belated birthday Womack! Welcome to the 40's. 

I think I may sneak in a ride today. It's cold but no wind. I can do no wind. The mud is finally drying up too. About time. I'm such a color dork too. I love switching around with my mare. She has a black Billy Cook pad with supports for the bars and it wasn't super cheap, but it's so boring. So I switch it up with just cheap thin blankets thrown over the black pad in all different colors. Of course then I have to have matching contest reins for each thin color pad. I'm currently sporting black and yellow. I also have red, white, and blue, and red, white and black themes. She's my barrel mare so that's why she gets all the colors. My greenie has that typical ranch quarter horse look and actually looks his best in a basic diamond wool pad and all leather tack. My girls have it bad currently. The pink saddle opened up a huge can of worms and my other daughter has a blue saddle outfit that she now wants to throw purple in with. Hubby just shakes his head. Hey. They could care less about shoes and clothes so I think it's a fair trade.


----------



## littlebritches5

*Howdy, fellow Texan riders!*

Hey! As it seems many of you are/were, I am looking for some riding buddies near me! I trail ride with my awesome Morgan and competitively show/drive American Miniatures. I practice Natural Horsemanship (not any particular trainer, a mix of several) and I would love to meet some fellow natural horsemanship lovers and/or trail riding enthusiasts to practice/play/ride/work with! I will soon be moving to North TX, anybody in that area?? Happy trails to all!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Welcome! If you love trail riding, check out the Trinity Trail Riders Association. I've often ridden with them at local parades and they are a really nice group of people.

Another group to check out is NHAT (Natural Horsemanship Association of Texas). A good friend of mine is a member. She really loves it.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littlebritches5

Thanks for the info, HorseMom1025...this is just what I was hoping for. I group to check out and be sure its reputable!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Took a short, very cold ride on Cash after shopping after Christmas sales most of the day. Darn dog ate my favorite bra while we were gone.

Hope my fellow Texans are doing well!


----------



## mammakatja

Lol! Sorry to laugh, but that's funny, Cyn. Darn that dog.

The girls and I got our ride in too. It too ended up being rather short. We didn't get out there till 4:30ish and it was pushing 5:00 when we hit the road. We knew it was going to be cold when the horses where already breathing frost. We made it about a mile and then the girls were starting lose their fingers and toes, even with gloves. So we turned around. BUT....we got the horses saddled and out so it still counts. 

Everyone got their blackeyed peas ready???


----------



## nuisance

I've bought my peas. Will make them tomorrow. 

Littlebritches, where in N. Texas you moving. I'm outside of Wichita Falls. And, welcome. 

My friend and I are going to to try out the trail at Lake Arrowhead tomorrow. Suppose to be 61. 

Cyn. I wish my dog would have ate my bra, and left my bareback pad alone! lol


----------



## BKLD

Yum, black-eyed peas…actually, I don't like them, but it's tradition. 

I wouldn't mind my dog eating a bra either, those are relatively easy to replace…he ate a couple of college textbooks and a paw print memorial to my cat :-x


----------



## mammakatja

GASP!!!!! Nu your dog got ahold of your new bareback pad you just got???? Is it damaged? Oh I would be killing me a dog!!!!!!


----------



## nuisance

Yeah Mamma. She took a good size chunk out of it, and larger chunk of pad. Before I even got to see it. UPS guy threw it over the fence into the yard. I ordered another one, and had it sent to work. No more home deliveries for me! She got ahole of DH's medications (sleeping pills) when UPS man did the same thing with the package a few days later. Luckily she didn't get the cap off the bottle. But, that would have solved that problem for us! J/K. (I think).

I talked to our UPS man at work, and asked how I went about geting a message to the UPS guy on my home route, to leave it at the gate, not over the fence. He took my name and address and said he would talk to him. Someone above... however many posts ago ( and I'm horrible at rememberoing who) mentioned making a box for deliveries. So I hope to do that soon


----------



## littlebritches5

nuisance, you are a bit far for me...I will moving to outside of Amarillo, TX. All these naughty dogs hanging around here.....hoping mine doesn't catch the bug! lol. Happy New Years eve, all!


----------



## BKLD

Wait, the new bareback pad? Yikes Nu, I missed that! That sucks. 

So, Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## outnabout

Welcome LilBritches and Desperado! Happy New Year to everyone!
Didn't go out to see mine yesterday because of the cold wind... took care of other business, car maintenance and dentist. And after yesterday found a new dentist...
Going out after lunch to ride my mare and work with the colt.


----------



## Kayella

Happy New year's eve! I think I may be going to a church function with a friend tonight. I haven't been to church in years so I'm not sure what to expect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Desperado

outnabout said:


> Welcome LilBritches and Desperado! Happy New Year to everyone!
> Didn't go out to see mine yesterday because of the cold wind... took care of other business, car maintenance and dentist. And after yesterday found a new dentist...
> Going out after lunch to ride my mare and work with the colt.


Thank you for the Welcome!


----------



## kctop72

Welcome to the newbies of this thread and Happy New Year to all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy New Year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tejas

Long time no see !!!! Happy new year ! I'll reintroduce myself . I'm Tia. I'm married and 27 with a 4 month old daughter. I used to own horses and ride but mommyhood took over. I'm desperately seeking some horsey friends near Richmond , tx !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I woke up sick, and my computer battery/charger is dying. So happy freaking new year…but really, I do hope that everyone else is having a good day today. Welcome to all of the newbies!


----------



## Tejas

So far so good ! Sent honey to the store for dinner fixins 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

An awesome new year. Hope everyone is doing well! The wind here today was terrible!!


----------



## BKLD

Hello everybody! I'm still sick, but in a good mood, so not all bad . I've learned that every second of happiness that you get is something to be held on to and treasured, so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, just thinking about that Jan 1 breed standard - Cash is now considered 3. Baby Boy is not a baby anymore. *sniffle*


----------



## Kayella

Going off of two hours of sleep over here. Just a bit tired LOL.

Cyn, I know how you feel about babies growing up. Henny turns 2 in April! My baby boy doesn't look like a baby anymore. ): But he'll always be my baby boy, even when he almost weighs half a ton. Could you imagine a cradle that big? :lol:


----------



## outnabout

Cyn and Kayella, I'm having the same thoughts about my coming three-year old. He will be three late February. Yesterday _again_ a man at my barn says, "When are you going to put a saddle on him? It's time." Sigh. I'm enjoying the ground work so much and we are still working on some things. Side passing for example. I'm not in a hurry, but am looking forward to getting him with a trainer this Spring and riding him in the summer.


----------



## Kayella

The old man at my barn is pressuring me about backing Henny. HE'S NOT EVEN 2 YET. Once he does turn 2, I think I'm going to start some light lunging and beginning saddle work. I have a bareback pad I'm going to strap him up with some time soon. I won't even think of backing him until he's at least 3. He's so immature physically, and because of his brain damage, he's got worse than normal balance for his age. I have no problem whatsoever waiting to start him the right way. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

It is good not to push them too young. I spent yrs married into the cutting horse world and saw so much done to young horses to be ready for the 3 year old futurity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Cynical25 said:


> Hope you had a great birthday, Womack!
> 
> I'm currently riding with a tan and red saddle blanket folded strategically over a black and purple saddle pad, and the color clash drives me insane! But it's the padding combo that makes my saddle fit Cash tolerably. I have a new, beautiful blue saddle pad and coordinating polo wraps hanging out in my closet, just waiting for baby boy to fill out...


I had an awesome bday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Pretty sure you know your own horses better than those unsolicited-input-givers, Out & Kay! lol

Cash would be farther along if I had a covered arena to work in. Between dark evenings, ice & mud, we've managed a mere 15 rides since starting in October. (Not counting our 3 initial rides in June after which I put him back on pasture.) Giving his face nicely at walk, trot, back, and a good start on moving hips and shoulders. His jog is so smooth, can't wait to experience his lope, now that the footing is solid enough to actually do something more


----------



## womack29

Kayella said:


> The old man at my barn is pressuring me about backing Henny. HE'S NOT EVEN 2 YET. Once he does turn 2, I think I'm going to start some light lunging and beginning saddle work. I have a bareback pad I'm going to strap him up with some time soon. I won't even think of backing him until he's at least 3. He's so immature physically, and because of his brain damage, he's got worse than normal balance for his age. I have no problem whatsoever waiting to start him the right way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was married into the cutting horse world in my previous life and that was my first time to be around horses over 20 yrs ago. Anyhow I remember that every horse got started asap at 2 so they could be ready for 3yr old futurity. I thought that was how it worked in all horse worlds. I now know different and after what I see with ropers around here waiting until 4 yrs to start and see the difference in the maturity level. I think many people push young immature horses too soon. I have found in the horse world you will run across people that think their way is the only way and that many people will push things like when to start your horse. You do what you are comfortable with and what you and your horse are ready for.


----------



## outnabout

You are so right, Womack. For example, this is what the conversation yesterday went like:
"Hey, how are you?"
"Great. When are you going to put a saddle on him? He is so calm."
"Yes, he has always been that way. We are still working on some things. I am really enjoying the ground work. We are working on consistency with inside turns while lunging."
"Why are you doing inside turns?"
"I like for him to be able to do both inside and outside. I also like it when I stop him for him to turn and face me and wait for direction. {insert name of dog} is a huge distraction. When my colt is chasing him on that side of the arena, he has more trouble turning to the inside. He stops but with his butt to me and I have to wait forever for him to look at me for direction."
"Horses don't use their eyes like that. It's his ears you want focused on you." {continue long explanation of how the ears follow stimuli and are the gateway to the horse's brain}
"Yes, ears are a good indication of what his focus is, I've heard that the eyes and ears both work together."
"If {my colt} is distracted by chasing the dog, then you just don't have his attention."
"Yes, I'm still working on doing inside turns on that side of the arena with {dog} chasing him."
"You know, the longer you wait to put a saddle on him, the harder it will be."
{Knowing I must not bite the hand that feeds me, I restrain from saying that I just don't understand this comment...}
I respond, "We will get around to that this spring, when we have daylight savings time again."

LOL!!! Seriously, I have learned that it is best to say NOTHING about yourself as a rider or your horses or what you are doing with them. Not my nature, but I'm learning. By the way, these are good people and mean well. They are also out of town for the week-end


----------



## Kayella

Henny is definitely not mentally ready, either. He's a very calm, easy going horse, but he needs a lot of guidance and reassurance with things that are new or "scary." He's still very much a baby inside and out. So the next year will be spent building confidence on the ground and strengthening our relationship so he can better look to me as a leader than freaking out like a spazz sometimes haha.


----------



## kctop72

Good Saturday morning to y'all. Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Anybody out riding in that wicked wind today? Not me...


----------



## dbarabians

I thought my horses were nervous due to the wind yesterday.
todays wind just adds to the problem.
I think I have lost half of two round bales due to the wind. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

This cold wind has turned even my 31 year old and my lazy ones into weirdos. All 5 are out there bucking, kicking, twisting and farting like nobody's business. I've had to rebuckle 3 different blanket today. Needless to say, I'm not getting on anyone's back when they act like this. :/


----------



## womack29

Outnabout
What doesthat guy get thru life using just his ears?? He needs to
Read how to think mike a horse by cherry hill. I read that book after my divorce when I no longer had a built in trainer and t is a good one and helped me as I transitioned to trail riding and it is great. I reread it often not to remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

BRRRRR!!!! Hope everyone is safe and warm, along with your various horses, dogs, chickens, pigs, and other creatures. Lots of power outages in the DFW metroplex.

KC - you've been quiet, hope all is well!

DB - how you feeling?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow Texans! All is well here just been busy, thanks for checking on me cyn
Well, we have lowered our feed and stall bill by 2 horses in the last few weeks. They have gone to good homes but are being missed terribly but I know they will be well cared for
In other news, we went to a team sorting practice Saturday and had a blast! I was so proud of us. I tthought we did well considering it was only our 2nd time. My partner and I beat dh and his partner every time. Then at the end dh decided to try it on my girl, well let's just say she is definitely not his horse anymore. She's a mommas girl; D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

It's definitely cold, but we're doing alright. I woke up and took Link outside to play and get some of his energy burned out (I managed to finish my flirt pole, and he loves it ), but it was cold enough that I couldn't stay out there for too long. I'm finally mostly over this cold, so yay!


----------



## Cynical25

Flirt pole? (my mind went to the gutter, please save me from myself, lol)


----------



## nuisance

My mind is the same place yours is Cyn!!!

BKLD... please let us know what a "flirt pole" is... or maybe we don't want to know! (or was it a typo, autocorrect?) Enquiring mind (and dirty ones) want to know! lol


----------



## BKLD

Lol, I figured that I would get some responses like that. It does sound kind of dirty, doesn't it? :lol:

Anyways, a flirt pole is just like a giant cat toy for dogs. You have a toy on a string at the end of a pole, and then you swing it around for the dog to chase. It's a great way to get your dog some exercise and mental stimulation, especially if they have a high prey drive. 

Flirt pole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cynical25

Interesting. I'm sure my Catahoulas would benefit from something like this, but I don't think I'm coordinated enough to prevent Big Dog from catching the darn thing every time, lol. Little Dog would probably be terrified of it, like she is of every.thing.else. *rolling my eyes*


----------



## mammakatja

Woke up to frozen water pipes so no hot shower this morning. Hubby managed to get them thawed without incident though. The neighbors a little ways down the road lost power in the middle of their showers this morning so I'm glad I didn't have hot water to tempt me in the first place. Turns out they are doing rolling power outages due to high power demands. Fun. Animals are all in good spirits though. Better spirits than our diesels. One of our three diesels started only because I had it plugged in. The others have a bad block heater and bad glow plugs. Not the best recipe for an 11 degree wakeup call. My thermometer recorded a windchill of -5 overnight. I didn't know a TX thermometer knew how to count in negative numbers.


----------



## BKLD

I signed up as a volunteer for ManeGait in McKinney. A friend is volunteering there too, so we're going down to training together on Saturday. Should be fun . On another note, I was talking with some people from the North Texas Arabian Club. I'm going to try going to meetings, working at shows, generally just getting involved.


----------



## dbarabians

I need to become involved in the North Texas Arabian club so if you find out when and where the meetings are let me now.
I didnt know you had arabians.
Now there are two of us in this group.
It is very cold but at least the wind is not so bad.
One of my new mares is still afraid of the jennies she is in the pasture with.
After one week I thought she would realize they were not demons.
I think she has decided that the braying demonic things are to dangerous to investigate.
The donkeys understand they have the upper hand now. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

I don't have Arabians currently, I'm just fascinated with the breed . I mentioned that I wasn't fortunate enough to have a horse of my own and wanted to be involved, and they said I was welcome to come to the meetings and maybe help out at the shows. 

The meetings are the first Tuesday of each month. There's one tonight at Abuelos in Lewisville at 7pm. I can't make it this month, but I'm trying for the next one.


----------



## dbarabians

You now have a Texas Horse thread friend with lots of arabians.
If you are interested you can come out and visit. A couple are in need of homes and the rest need to be ridden. 
Then there are the three foals but you might have to fight kctop for one. I think he has captured her heart. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

That sounds great, I'd love to come out and visit.


----------



## Cynical25

Who's attending the Fort Worth Stock Show & Rodeo? Any chance of a little get together?


----------



## BKLD

I'm going to try. I'm kind of dependent on my dad for rides until I can get my own car, and he may not be able to take me, but I think it would be great if we could all meet up there.


----------



## dbarabians

Lets set a time and a date then go from there.
Any one have access to the show schedules? 
That might help us plan. 
bkld let me know when you want to visit. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

I just sent a PM. I forgot to say that I'm only really reliably free on Sundays if that's okay with you.


----------



## dbarabians

Saturdays are fine with me also. I got the PM and answered you. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Assuming everyone would want to go on a Saturday, here's a few things that jumped out at me.....

1/18 - 8am - Paint Horse Halter and Performance Class 
11am - All Western Parade
5pm - AQHA and NRCHA Working Cow Horse Class
1/25 - 6pm - Mustang Magic Challenge
2/1 - 8am - Palomino Horse Performance Class
2/8 - 8am - AQHA Halter Classes
2:30 pm - Select Breeders QH Sale

I am almost positive dh and I will be going on the 25th. We like to see the Mustang Magic Challenge.

If anyone is interested in going on a Sunday, the 19th could be a good day...paint horse performance classes, ranch horse show and sale and if anyone likes Chris Cox, he has a clinic that day as well.


----------



## kctop72

And yes DBA, he has captured my heart, love that little guy!!!


----------



## Kiara

DB, I have one too, remember 

Wish I could make it out. Working all weekends this month  I like working them, but not so good for get togethers.


----------



## Kayella

Can we plan to meet at the Houston rodeo as well? It's late Feb-mid March and a lot more doable for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

The 25th sounds good to me as well. its also in the evening and we can take our time instead of having to rush back home to feed. go out have dinner and relax before during and after the show. 
Anyone else have a suggestion?

Kayella if you plan a houston meet and greet maybe we North texans can caravan down and back?
That might just cheer up my friend texasgal.


Kayella get the schedule for the houston rodeo. I do have something the last weekend in Feb. 
Lets make this work then we can all go to the Austin San Antonio area for the anniversary of our first meet and greet. 
I would like to try and make that day or weekend an annual event. Then we can all look forward to seeing each other at least once a year.
Lets make those **** yankees jealous and show them US texans are the friendliest people on earth. 
I mean since we have been so successful different states have tried to start threads to copy us.
I laugh at their inferiority!!!!!! Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Dba, you crack me up! 

Mustang magic starts at 6 but you need to be in a seat by 5 at the latest if you wanna sit down and enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

All for a meet-up down here


----------



## dbarabians

kctop72 said:


> Dba, you crack me up!
> 
> Mustang magic starts at 6 but you need to be in a seat by 5 at the latest if you wanna sit down and enjoy it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Better yet why not be there at 4 so we get the good seats and enough beer that we dont have to move for a while. except for bathroom breaks after drinking the beer of course.

Kiara if you plan one then we can come down. Around June your area is very nice. A trail ride wouldnt be bad. Or some other event.

Kayella you work on a Houston event and we will see who takes the bait.

Those unfortunate not to live in Texas will be seething with jealousy!!!!!! 
I say lets rub it in. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

The Houston rodeo is a great place to meet up! Looots of food, shopping, and fun! I'll look up the exact dates soon and we can hopefully plan something!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> Better yet why not be there at 4 so we get the good seats and enough beer that we dont have to move for a while. except for bathroom breaks after drinking the beer of course.


I like how you think!


----------



## BKLD

Sounds like fun. Not 100% sure I'll be able to make it that day, but I'll try. Saturdays are hard for me, since I usually have other commitments.


----------



## nuisance

25th would be better for me also. Have a trail ride (weather permitting) on the 18th. Otherwise, I'm usually open anytime.

Maybe for the Houston meet. We can carpool, if someone has a big vehicle. I'd have to meet ya'll in the DFW area and leave my truck. But would pitch in on gas... for the vehicle. I'll take gas-x before I go! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Carpooling to Houston sounds fun and might just be more incentive to go.
The 25th is good and looks like nusicance can come and join us. 
Womack and Smrobs any input from those out west.
I would like to see outnabout again and of course cynical also it has been too long.
I am marking the date down and canceling a group session for that afternoon.
I can reschedule it for that morning or the day before or after.
Ft Worth here we come!!!!! Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Eh. I can't cancel on my therapy session, since I'll be skipping on a week for volunteer training anyways, but maybe if I go straight from there to Fort Worth…I'd really love to meet you guys, so I'll figure something out.


----------



## HorseMom1025

So far, I don't have anything on the 25th. . I'll mark the date on my calendar.

Are kids and spouses welcome?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone is welcome Horsemom.
Mommakatja what about you and the kiddos. Bet they would like a day at the fair... or evening as it is looking. Shalom


----------



## clippityclop

The Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo should catch a handful of us this way - it isn't too far for me. Just depends on the date. I have a bday around that same time and I plan on doing a little ziplining one of those first weekends in March.

AND for the record DBA, me and TG have arabians too! Only one each. But it still counts?!

But what about ponies? I think I might be the only one with a pony (an actual pony breed)...anyone else?


----------



## Kayella

CC, I have a pony too! Bubba is a Welsh pony. He's definitely a little snot like most ponies are. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good afternoon y'all! Sounds like we got a party brewing! !!! I plan on being in ft wortg all day on the 25th. 
Don't know if we'll make Houston or not, depends on the date. We still have schools to visit, one down Houston way but I'm hoping to get that in before then and not sure if we'll make it back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I've got the 25th penciled in. Yay! 

Is the Mustang Magic thing at 6pm an extra ticket, over and above general admission?


----------



## marinewife1024

Just found this thread! We just moved to Royse City (east of dallas) and I don't have any riding buddies here  we have a little over 3 acres and I ride my Percheron/tb gelding. I also have a 7 month old QH filly


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Marinewife! There are several people in DFW area, hopefully, you can find a riding buddy with one or more of them!


----------



## kctop72

Cyn, there is no additional charge for Mustang Magic.

Welcome marinewife! Our horses are in Fate, so we are just right down the road from you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I'm interested in meeting up at the Houston rodeo if any of y'all go! Depends on my work and school schedules, but it sounds fun.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Marinewife! I'm in Dallas but I board my horse in Cedar Hill.


----------



## BKLD

Welcome marinewife! I live in Rowlett. No horse though unfortunately. No doubt you'll find someone who is willing to be riding buddies .


----------



## greentree

Hey, Marinewife! I do not live in Texas anymore, but I have friends in Royse City who ride! PM me, and I will send you their names! 

Nancy


----------



## womack29

Wish I could make Ftworth or Houston but this is the time of year we are getting ready for the bid dirt bike enduro so work many miles of trail. Nice thing is I can ride my horse and mark trails horseback while the guys mark other trails on dirtbikes.


----------



## marinewife1024

womack29 said:


> Wish I could make Ftworth or Houston but this is the time of year we are getting ready for the bid dirt bike enduro so work many miles of trail. Nice thing is I can ride my horse and mark trails horseback while the guys mark other trails on dirtbikes.


Where are there good dirt bike trails? My husband is really in to riding and we're new here


----------



## dbarabians

marinewife I am right down the road from kctop and welcome to the forum.

Looks like the North Texas members have a numerical advantage.
I am going to be there on the 25th.
looks like we might break the last record we set with our meet and greet.
Now lets set a time a place to rendevous . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

If we want to meet st the stock show, I think the easiest place will be the main exhibit hall. As for a time, y'all let me know because we are planning to be there most of the day unless Dillan has a powerlifting meet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Do we need to buy tickets now, online? Or do we just get them there when we get there?


----------



## kctop72

You can get tickets at the gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I probably can't arrive prior to 4pm on the 25th, but I'll catch up to y'all when I get there! I think I have KC's cell number in my phone...


----------



## nuisance

If it looks busy, one of us can buy your ticket for you, so your (or whomever) isn't left out... Like the way I volunteer "us"? I have a mouse in my pocket I guess! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Great idea nuisance. That way we can all sit together.
I might still be able to squeeze a session in that morning then head over around noon.
The exhibit hall sounds like the place to meet but I think we should set a time so we dont have to keep looking for new arrivals. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

nuisance said:


> If it looks busy, one of us can buy your ticket for you, so your (or whomever) isn't left out... Like the way I volunteer "us"? I have a mouse in my pocket I guess! lol


 
*YOU'RE...... English is my second language... Bad english is my first


----------



## Cynical25

Hahaha, Nu!


----------



## kctop72

The tickets are general admission to the stock show (bought at the gate). The seats for mustang magic are first come first serve (no tickets), that's why we need to get there early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Totally random, but the advertisements at the top of the page are usually based on something I've previously been looking at online - horse & dog supplies, sewing stuff, clothing stores, etc. It's currently a bunch of heavily made-up Asian chicks with come-hither eyes. WTH?


----------



## HorseMom1025

Right now, we're all planning to come. My DH, DD and I. Kitten is really excited to see the mustang millions. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical25 said:


> Totally random, but the advertisements at the top of the page are usually based on something I've previously been looking at online - horse & dog supplies, sewing stuff, clothing stores, etc. It's currently a bunch of heavily made-up Asian chicks with come-hither eyes. WTH?


Cynical I had absolutely nothing to do with this. I promise cross my heart and hope to die.
Now if it were a bunch of jewish women I might have something to do with that. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! It's been one heck of a week but God is good and the future is bright!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Hope the week wraps up well and the weekend is kind to all.

Loved on my muddy pony after work yesterday. Funny how a few days ago I was thinking that he seemed to be growing, but then he looked even tinier than usual with that scruffy wet coat last night...


----------



## nuisance

Maybe they're Jewish, by way of Asia! lol 

I have nothing on my banner today... hhmmmm


----------



## texasgal

Y'all have fun for me at the meetup! Take lots of pics!


----------



## QtrBel

Morning y'all! Pouring rain and am stuck inside due to lightning strikes. Gives me some much needed catch up and down time. Hope all are well and things have warmed up. Going read all I have missed.


----------



## QtrBel

Now that I've caught up yep I can say I'm totally jealous. The horsey crowd here is clickish. I thought the riding lesson group was different. Don't know if it is because I have a boy or horses or both but we get left out. Texas is so different or the clicks are bigger and more inclusive.


----------



## outnabout

Sorry, going to miss you guys at the meet-up, can't be there that afternoon. You know I'm a huge FWSSR fan, being a Ft. Worth native. Am out there a lot every year. 

A tip: you might want to take advantage of the shuttle from the Stockyards. $1.00 each way if it is just two or three people beats the $8.00 parking fee, or maybe it's $10.00 now, was last time I was out there for an event. Anyway, last shuttle leaves around 10:00 p.m. and the Stockyards area is very fun both in the daytime and at night, especially during the stock show. Maybe I'm preaching to the crowd here, since everyone is fairly local 

Managed to get one of these this year, and will still get the pin to add to my collection


----------



## HorseMom1025

Just spoke to my BFF and she will be at the stock show helping with the Mule and Donkey show. . I'm also bringing my neighbor (her daughter also rides). This is going to be fun! I can't wait to meet everyone in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ryster2000

Hi, I don't live in Texas, and this is way OT, but I just wanted to stop in real quick, and tell you to look at the horse forum logo when your on this page. It has the texas symbol on it


----------



## BKLD

Good afternoon. Hope y'all had as good a weekend as I did .

So, I'm getting a bit overwhelmed today. I keep trying to make these commitments, but I'm finding that I'm really having to pick and choose because there simply isn't enough time to do everything! Hang out with friends, work with the Arabian club, volunteer at Equest and Recycled Pomeranians, work on scholarships, getting a job...:shock:! They're all things that I really want to do/really have to do, so it's pretty darn hard trying to get my priorities straightened out. Ah well, it'll all work out in the end.


----------



## mammakatja

Wind anyone???!!! My weather station clocked a few 40mph gusts today. I have chickens walking sideways and barrels rolling across my pastures. At least it's not a cold wind for a change. :/

BKLD, it's tough trying to do more than a day has hours for. Don't spread yourself too thin. Sometimes it's better being more productive at a few things than trying to fit in too much and not be able to give it your all. Been there, both personally and with my children. I'm much happier now that I've cut down on some things and so are my children. Hang in there.


----------



## BKLD

Thanks . I will work on cutting down on some of my commitments. I was talking to a friend and he suggested that I make a list and prioritize, and I think that's what I'll do right now. I just wish there were hours in a day, you know?


----------



## mammakatja

I know exactly what you mean and my problem too is being able to say NO to other people. I'm getting better at it and you know what, most of the time these people still like me.


----------



## Cynical25

Insane wind yesterday! Was hoping to ride, but settled for grooming in the barn and chit chatting with everyone else who came to ride but opted not to, lol. Could barely see outside with all the dust "tornados."

Back to work. Hit snooze twice. But I'll do my best to make it a good day. Happy Monday, Texans!


----------



## Kiara

Envying all who will go to the meet-up. 

I do second the Houston show. Finding a good meet-up around here, I'm not so sure of. Don't know any events that go on here. Should look into that lol


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! My chickens were blown sideways too! :rofl:


----------



## mammakatja

clippityclop said:


> LOL! My chickens were blown sideways too! :rofl:


Don't they look funny when the wind catches them?! They try to act all normal like it's not bothering them but when it gets them just right, their feet actually do start criss crossing and they look like little "ladies in red" or Marilyn Monroes standing over air vents as their "bloomers" get exposed. :wink:


----------



## Cynical25

Mammak, I'm going to need a video of these windblown chickens next time, please.

Must wax nostalgic for a moment - in the 11 months I've had Cash, he's grown from 14hh to 14.2withers/14.3 hip - his butt has made it out of pony territory! Big dog (groomer freak out one) had his annual vet visit yesterday - 64 lbs compared to the 30 lbs when we got him 363 days ago. My "babies" are all growing up. And that includes my tall stringbean of a human son who I can barely find pants to fit, lol.

Hope Tuesday treats everyone well!


----------



## BKLD

I woke up very sore today. I think it's just my body getting used to my new exercise routine, but I'm a little worried that I'm getting sick, since everybody around me has the flu :hide:. I really hope not. 

Anywho, hope everyone is doing well today too.


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you're not getting sick, BK! I feel like I should be wearing a mask or respirator at my office; so many have been out the last two weeks.


----------



## clippityclop

Oh don't get sick! No fun! Hope it is just an exercise thing like you said. :-|


----------



## dbarabians

She looked pretty healthy when bkld came for a visit Sunday to see the horses.
I think we are working on getting her to help me with them.
Then when the time is right sell her one.
I might give her one if this works out.
I like the young lady and her father. She is nice polite and easy to talk to.
Maybe if she can take pictures and post them she can be second best photographer right behind kctop. Who will always be top around here. Shalom Donald


----------



## BKLD

I will try my best to stay healthy. Even with cutting down my list a bit, I've got too many big plans to be bogged down by sickness .


----------



## kctop72

So glad you got to gi visit dba, bkld. He definitely has some beauties over there. Speaking of beauties, how's Magic doing? I guess I'm partial How are things coming along with that gray mare? 
It's going to be a long week. We're gonna make a trip to Sam Houston State on Friday, maybe seeing tg, if she's up to it and my aunt is in the hospital at Saint Luke's in Houston as well. The on top of that my son has a powerlifting meet on Saturday then it's team sorting Saturday night, woohoo! !!!
Hope everyone has a terrific Tuesday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Txnanana

*New here*

I joined the HorseForum only today. Live in North Texas north of Dallas. We have 68 acres which most is leased out foe cattle. I now have 3 horses, a retired thoroughbred race horse, grade gelding part mustang, and reg. Appaloosa mare with Judd the donkey. 

I joined today looking for a place to talk about grieving your horses. Today I lost the absolute love of my life - Sunshine - Reg. Palomino QH due to a pasture accident. She isn't the first horse I've lost and I want to talk to other horse owners about their losses. I'm not handling this very well, as I also lost my 6-mos. puppy only 3 mos. ago in my OWN driveway to the digligence of a hay deliver guy. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

IIIIIMMMMM BBBAACCCKKKKKKK *evil laugh*


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Welcome Txanana!


----------



## BKLD

I'm so glad I got to visit too. He does have some beauties, and they're so sweet. Even my dad was wanting to take one home with us :lol:. He loves horses. I wish my situation was better enough that I could buy one straight off. I'm not one for patience . But, I learned the hard way that animals require a lot of time and money. 

Welcome Txnanana!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Txnanana. I'm so sorry for your losses.

Welcome back, TBJ!


----------



## BKLD

This is why you read though before posting.... I think I sounded a bit too chipper. 

Txnanana, I'm very sorry for your losses as well. If you need to talk, we're here. I don't have horses, but I had a cat, Cookie, who we lost to cancer two years ago.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Crruuudddd..... sorry. Txanana we are all here for consultation, i can personally say all of these people are very trustworthy and wise.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Txanana! Sorry for your loss.I know how you feel and Iit hurts like h&#:$&*#.... I list a 2yo filly 2 yrs ago and it still upsets me today.

Welcome back tbj! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Txnanana! Sorry for your loss. It's never easy no matter if your prepared for it or not! 

on a better note. My friends and I are planning a weekend trip to the Grasslands. Everyone is welcome. Weekend of 3/21/14. We are going up on Friday. Here is google map to the location we camp at. We don't camp in the regular Equestrian park. Though you can camp whereever you want if you want to go. 

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...FWkR_QEdLOou-g&t=h&mra=me&mrsp=0,1&sz=15&z=13


----------



## clippityclop

So..........what happens if you click the new fb button? Someone try it and tell us what happens. LOL!

Just from carrying my moldy saddle into the garage, which took all of 30 seconds, I'm a sneezing mess. I've washed my hands twice with dawn antibacterial and I still smell it under my fingernails. I think I'm going to have to get out some personal protective equipment to do this job right and not end up with a nasty bronchial/respiratory/sinus issue that could turn into something like the FLU. YUCK.

I hope you have good weather for your trip, NU - I'll be doing a mother daughter 5K that same weekend in a tutu and some other mismatched attire, enjoying chocolate fountains at the water stations and the all male volunteers cheering us on. THat is what they promised us according to the race flyer. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mammakatja

Oh Txanana...I'm so sorry that you had to join us under such heartbreaking circumstances. The folks on this thread are some really sweet people. It feels like a separate forum from the rest really. I hope time heals your heart and you can learn to move on.  So where in north TX are you at? There are several of us north of Dallas. I'm in Trenton which is between McKinney and Bonham. (((Hugs)))

I'm sporting the Rudolph look today. Was sick with headache and fever a few days ago and now it's just a full blown cold. I hate it when I can't taste my FOOD!!!


----------



## Kayella

Add me to the sick list. It started with a cough on Saturday and when I woke up on Sunday, I had a full blown cold. Fever all day Sunday and especially yesterday. My fever went away today but I've still got a cold. Nasty, nasty sickness. Bleh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello! I am Tiffany! Just a few weeks ago, I moved to Western Texas! I really like it here so far! I got a beautiful horse named Smokey. He is a Thoroughbred ex-racehorse. He is 18 hands (maybe tiny bit larger, have not measured him in a while) and is rose gray. he is the love of my life.


----------



## nuisance

Welcome Tiffany! We have a few here from Western Texas also. 

My allergies are kicking my ****! Finally talked to doc yesterday, got some steroids called in. she won't give me a steroid shot, because of my Rheumatoid Arthritis, it will lower my immune system too much. So pills it is. Hopefully they help well enough I will be able to enjoy my ride up at Lake Waurika saturday! 


Ok, CC..... what new FB button are you talking about? Am I blind?


----------



## clippityclop

It is a fb blue bottom at the top left of this box that says 'like'. I assume it is so you can 'like' a person's post from this forum on FB? I don't know how it works. HAHA! So I'm going to click on yours - I will tell you what happens next.........here goes.......


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! I crack myself up. When you click it, you get a message box letting you type what it is you liked about that person's post, then an option to post it on your FB timeline. I didn't go that far with it. :lol:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

There are so many new people... Ive given up on catching up. Lol! Missed yall!


----------



## nuisance

The box is blank. but I'm at work on work computer. Face book is "blocked" even though I know how to get on it.... not that I would ever play on the computer at work..... uh... anyway. I'll check it out when I'm at home.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, all!


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all, its a wonderful Wednesday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Good morning! And welcome Tiffany! Healing thoughts to everyone who is sick too.


----------



## dbarabians

That facebook box is a trap to lure unsuspecting users into accessing facebook.
I noticed we are the only thread that has a facebook icon.
Something more those dreaded yankees can be jealous of..... 
Welcome all the new members and I hope all that are ill recover soon. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Morning! Man do I feel better today. I've still got some residual coughing and stuff, but no more fever or "bleh"ness for the most part! The part I hate about being sick the most not being able to see my boy. I didn't feed Sunday or Monday, so whenever I went out last night to feed, Henny was like a leach! You woulda swore he hadn't seen me in a couple weeks, and not just a couple days. :lol: He would NOT leave me alone while I was cleaning his paddock. Cleaning took longer due to intermittent pony cuddles, but somehow I didn't mind. :wink:


----------



## BKLD

My brother shocked me today. He said that he wanted to tag along if I ever go to the barn and learn some stuff about horses and riding. I didn't think he was the type. Anyways, the barn owner said she would be willing to have me help out in exchange for lessons, and I'm sure she wouldn't mind an extra helping hand, but between Equest and helping out db, I don't know if I'll have the time :-|. If only one of us had our own car...


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

BLKD, how far away? Could you ride a bike? Great exercise and you have motivation at the end of the ride! haha


----------



## BKLD

Nah, this barn is about a half-hour drive from where I'm at. I can't really ride a bike anyways. I can ride a half-ton horse no problem, but for some reason a bicycle intimidates me .


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I hope your allergies get better Nuisance! They really suck. My poor boy hurt his leg on Sunday. His whole entire back leg is all scraped up at some points deep. Thankfully it looks way worse then it is, but I worry so much about him!


----------



## dbarabians

BKLD if you have been offered lessons you take that offer.
you and I can work out a schedule and one that goes with the flow.
My horses will always need to be groomed and there are enough of them that any time your free is good for me.
Beides you might be able to use one of mine for lessons in the future. Dancer is trained to the second level of dressage.

So I just noticed the other threads have the facebook icon. Now I'm not feeling so special any more.
Well at least we do have the Texas logo on this thread. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

And, we were FIRST with the FB button! That makes us special! lol


----------



## BKLD

Okay, I'll take her up on it . I just need to get the rest of my schedule figured out.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all! Hope everyone is doing well today. This is my Friday, woohoo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

WHY THE HELL AM I NOT GETTING NOTIFICATIONS AGAIN!?!?! Really HF!? And happy thursday! hahaha


----------



## BKLD

Good morning and happy Thursday! 

I was bored last night, so I spent it looking around at horses for sale. Why I do this to myself, I don't know. But I did see some beautiful Arabs, Half-Arabs, and Friesian Sporthorses. Then again, I don't have much of an eye for horses at this point, so most horses are beautiful in my eyes :wink:.


----------



## nuisance

Good morning.....I just realized.... next weekend, besides our meet, is the Zestfest, at the Las Colinas convention center. I can do that in the morning, early afternoon, then meet ya'll at the horse show later. get me a two-fer!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Good morning all! Hope you having a wonderful day so far. I was wondering, how do you get carrots? And what do you do with them? time to time, I see some carrots on the screen, but I don't know what to do with them, and they just disappear.


----------



## nuisance

When you see the carrots. There will be a basket upper right of the page. Click on a carrot and drag it to the basket, and they will gradually add up. If you are offline, but have not logged out. People can steal your carrots. At the top third of the page, under the headder, but before the post start, sometimes it will say someone has left their carrots where you can steal. click on yes or no, and it's a 50/50 chance you get them.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans! Hope Thursday is good to all.

Last night we learned fiance's father has passed away. Tomorrow is the 10th anniversary of my own mother's passing, so offering my support while helping with arrangements and then attending a funeral will be rough. A rare occasion where I'm ready to skip the weekend and be on to Monday already.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

nuisance said:


> Good morning.....I just realized.... next weekend, besides our meet, is the Zestfest, at the Las Colinas convention center. I can do that in the morning, early afternoon, then meet ya'll at the horse show later. get me a two-fer!


Wait! What meet up!?! Im so out of the loop... dang it i cant even go anyways. Yall need to stop scheduling meets during my horse show weeks. Lol!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Cyn, im so sorry  *HUGS*


----------



## nuisance

TBJ, we talked about it on FB. Next saturday at the horse show , during the mustange event, starts at 5.....


----------



## nuisance

Sorry, starts at 6pm. Mustang Magic. by there by 5. I think we're going to meet somewhere before. but I can't remember... someone help an old woman out, and a young pup, know what we're doing! lol


----------



## nuisance

I was wrong, we just talked about it on here, not FB... my bad.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

*distress* Ill be in Waco horse showing.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Shalom Donald


----------



## BKLD

I'm sorry cyn. :-( Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## nuisance

Sorry Cyn. TBJ sidetracked me... Thoughts and prayers are with you and your/his families


----------



## nuisance

Ok, maps printed out from home to the Zestfest. From the Zestfest to the Mustange Magic. And one from home to Mustang Magic, just in case I can't get to Zestfest during the day. I any of you like spicy foods. Zestfest is a buch of vendors, peddling their goods. free samples. And can buy products. Hot wing eating contests. Celebrity chefs giving cooking demonstrations. I love to walk thru. I always buy a few things. It's where I stock up on my smoked garlic for the year also. lol


----------



## clippityclop

Mmmmmm hot wings. Funny how your eyes pick out certain things when you are reading thru lots of text and it is always food.


----------



## BKLD

Happy Friday! Tomorrow I'll be doing volunteer training most of the day at Equest.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

CC, who is that beauty in your avatar box!? 0.0


----------



## Cynical25

Impatiently waiting for a farrier to return my voicemail. I HAVE to try someone different for a few trim cycles, to see I was temporarily blind when I bought Cash, or if the current farrier is causing his screwy feet.

I'm stressing over finding someone good, who is willing to come out for one horse AND work within my limited schedule of availability! It's been so convenient to just leave a check at the barn and let them handle it.


----------



## BKLD

Hope everyone had a great Saturday today. I did volunteer training for about half the day, and shopping the rest of the day, so I'm exhausted. But, I had a good time. I'm really looking forward to volunteering at Equest .


----------



## clippityclop

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> CC, who is that beauty in your avatar box!? 0.0


THAT is my gorgeous super awesome JIMBOB. He's my Missouri Foxtrotter - the gray horse I made the portrait of I showed you on FB. He was born solid black with a white blaze and fetlock and he's 10 now and a dappled beauty. Except for right now. He's brown and crusty with a matted mess of hair. LOL!


----------



## Kayella

Cyn, what's wrong with his feet? Is he having lameness issues or??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Anybody play Howrse.. regularly and fairly seriously?


----------



## SullysRider

I never really comment on here so figured I would. Any hunter or jumper riders on here?


----------



## kctop72

What a beautiful Sunday morning! Hope everyone is having an awesome weekend! Had a great day yesterday at my son's powerlifting meet then some sorting last nght

thought my mare was doing an awesome job until I finally had to ask someone about how he thought we were doing and if she had the nack for it...... She's definitely got the nack but I need lots of help.....I truly appreciate the feedback but man sometimes it's a confidence breaker. So we pick up and start again and she does so much better. I can't wait to go again even if I do get humbled every time I go! Teach me, I want to learn; D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Farrier never returned my call. Cash hasn't been lame the last two trims, but his feet are not symmetrical and up front he looks like he's walking a tightrope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello Everyone! Hope everyone is having an amazing weekend!


----------



## womack29

Have not been on here in a while. I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I am so ready for spring and summer. Winter always gets me down


----------



## BKLD

I actually prefer the winter to the summer. I have a pretty low heat tolerance, so I can't go outside in the 100 degree weather for any amount of time. 

My weekend went well. Today was mostly a slow day, though we went to the store to get some craft supplies and some food. My little sister has an art project due, and I wanted to get some stickers to brighten up my pen pal letters. I also wanted to create something for my therapist to show my appreciation, so I bought a wooden cross and painted it. Hope everyone else's weekend was as nice as mine!


----------



## Cynical25

Home sick from work today, after spending yesterday in bed. 

Looks like a gorgeous day outside. Hope y'all are able to enjoy it!


----------



## BKLD

Oh yuck Cyn. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## QtrBel

I feel like I'm MIA. Cyn hugs to you and yours as well as prayers. Hope everyone has/had fun at the meet up. Howdy to all those just joining and the returning. Had to laugh at the chicken posts as we have had days like that here lately and they give you the strangest looks. Like they are trying to pretend there is nothing amiss when they get blown to the side or worse yet blown over. Pinewood Derby days so not much horse time this weekend. So sad as it was a beautiful weekend for a ride.


----------



## nuisance

Have we decided on a time and place to meet. Or we just meeting at Mustang Magic by 5? Too lazy to go back and read!  lol


----------



## nuisance

Hope all you sickies get to feeling better. Picked up my DH a Zpack at lunch to take home for him. He had the flu, now has that post viral, bacterial bronchitis infection. Coughing his lungs up.


----------



## clippityclop

SullysRider said:


> I never really comment on here so figured I would. Any hunter or jumper riders on here?



Hey Sully - we do have a HJ here - look for her - her name is Thoroughbred Jumper. She's in and out alot. ;-) There is a little bit of every kind on here, which is why this group is so special!


----------



## SullysRider

clippityclop said:


> Hey Sully - we do have a HJ here - look for her - her name is Thoroughbred Jumper. She's in and out alot. ;-) There is a little bit of every kind on here, which is why this group is so special!


I used to do western pleasure and barrels, so can still relate with people who ride western! I'm trying to make more of an effort to comment on here.


----------



## dbarabians

Sullysrider this is a drama free thread. No bickering or judgmental post have been seen on this thread.
We respect everyone and you are very welcome to join us. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

cynical I hope you feel better soon and I do have the number to a farrier in my office at the farm.
If you want it PM me tomorrow so I wont forget to get it when I go to check on things up there. Shalom


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hey everyone! I rode smokey bareback on a easy stroll trail ride today. First time riding in over a week! since he skinned his leg 8 days ago. He did so good! I enjoy every moment with him, even if we are just walking. did anyone else have a good ride?


----------



## mammakatja

dbarabians said:


> Sullysrider this is a drama free thread. No bickering or judgmental post have been seen on this thread.
> We respect everyone and you are very welcome to join us. Shalom


Yup. What he said.  Honestly it doesn't even feel like this thread is part of the forum.

Ugh. I am so mad at myself tonight. Y'all ever had a total "why the heck did you do that" moment? Yea. Put me on that list. My girls and I took a short little 1 hour trail ride this evening. It was perfect. Temp was perfect, no wind, and the horses were all on their best behavior. I even had my youngest son in the saddle with me. So we get home and the girls ask for some help unsaddling. Let me preface by noting I have this strict rule to myself that I never ever tie a horse up by the reins. Lost too many bridles that way in my 25 years of horsemanship. But it was getting dark fast and so what do I do? I skip that ever so important step of swapping to a halter real quick and tie my mare up by the reins so I could help out real quick. No problem, everything gets done, and now that it's almost dark, I turn back to my horse. I take the bridle off and hang it over the saddle horn. The reins were still tied though. I reach for the halter and go for the reins all about the same time and what does she do??? She starts backing up, feels unfamiliar pressure on the horn, and promptly spooks. My nice Amish made bridle that matches my breast collar perfectly does NOT slip off the saddle horn and shoots in pieces all over a 10ft radius. GRRRRRR! One small consolation, the reins, which I just spent $30 on, are still intact. I'm an idiot.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I am sorry to hear that happened Katja! at least the reins were saved!


----------



## nuisance

We all have those moments.... Kinda like last weekend... backing out of drive. Double check DH didn't park tractor or a trailer behind me, like he's been know to do occassionall..... back up, turn..... take the side out of DH's truck.... he's not parked in his usual spot, and I was on autopilot..... GGGRRRRRR. Took out front and back doors. Have appt at 8 in the morning for appraisal....


----------



## Cynical25

Home sick one more day. Meeting a Farrier in about an hour. Don't tell my boss, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Holy moly, Nu!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, that really stinks nu. DH ran into a house once because he didn't plug in his trailer brakes to move it 20 feet. $7000 truck damage and he fixed the house with one nail! Heavy trailer and muddy hills don't really mix....

Hope you feel better Cyn and all goes well with the farrier today.

I got a nice little bareback ride in on Sunday (just around the barn) on my mare. I don't do it often, especially when she's feeling her oats. Her withers don't feel very good and I'm not a good bareback rider but I want to be....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

New Farrier said Cash's front might not ever be symmetrical in shape, but she was able to get better angles - lots of heel needed to be removed from one, lots of toe from the other, as I'd expected. Leveled out the right hoof so he's no longer taking that weird tight rope walking stride. I appreciated her taking the time to show what she was doing and explain why.


----------



## SullysRider

dbarabians said:


> Sullysrider this is a drama free thread. No bickering or judgmental post have been seen on this thread.
> We respect everyone and you are very welcome to join us. Shalom


I didn't mean it like that all! Was just trying to see if there was other English riders on here. I ride both and enjoy both, so frankly I don't care what style someone rides!


----------



## SullysRider

Cynical25 said:


> New Farrier said Cash's front might not ever be symmetrical in shape, but she was able to get better angles - lots of heel needed to be removed from one, lots of toe from the other, as I'd expected. Leveled out the right hoof so he's no longer taking that weird tight rope walking stride. I appreciated her taking the time to show what she was doing and explain why.


Is one front foot bigger than the other? Is that what you mean by symmetrical? My warmblood gelding has mismatched feet in front, one's bigger than the other, but he is completely sound, and that's with jumping. Just make sure the farrier treats them separately and doesn't try to make them match, that's when problems arise.


----------



## dbarabians

SullysRider said:


> I didn't mean it like that all! Was just trying to see if there was other English riders on here. I ride both and enjoy both, so frankly I don't care what style someone rides!


My post was not a warning but a welcome.
There are indeed english riders on the thread and I am about to join them so I can start showing some of these arabians I have as sport horses.
finding a good trainer and instructor all rolled into one is more complicated than I expected.
cynical I am glad that you like the new farrier.
My new one is a good guy and I think kctop would agree. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Yep. It's not hugely bigger, but it was the obviously higher outside hoof wall and steeper angle on the right that was bothering me most - almost like the original farrier was trimming it to look like a club foot. He moved so much better afterward.

It was fun to see him playing in the pasture when I arrived - although his pasture mate's owner probably wouldn't appreciate that Cash was tugging on Rupert's blanket to get him to run after him...


----------



## HorseMom1025

LOL! I love watching horses play. 

Ok, what time shall we meet Saturday? How will we find each other? Do we all need to wear a yellow rose or something? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Good question. I can be there anytime in the afternoon.
If the weather is good I am concerned about finding a parking spot so I intend to be there around 3 at the latest. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

I totally forgot to mention, it turns out that for sure I can't go on Saturday :-(. I'm pretty disappointed, I would've loved to meet all of you, but I can't get a ride up to Fort Worth. I'll try to make it to the next meet up though.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

how I wish I could go ride with you guys! I live in Big Spring, its four hours away! this sucks! I wish I had a trailer!!! but I hope you guys have a great ride, and stay safe!


----------



## womack29

A while back I recall someone joining the group that is from Amarillo. I can not remember who it is. I am planning on going to Pole Canyon to ride this Saturday and wondered if the Amarillo person or anyone else for that matter might be interested in going with me.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I wish I could Womack! but I live in Big Spring, and I do not have a trailer to trailer him. I see you from Lubbock, that's like an hour from me, do you know of any good places to ride around here? so when I get a trailer (who knows when!) I will know where to go!


----------



## SullysRider

I feel the no trailer pain! I've been casually shopping, but I need a WB size and for it to still be light enough to haul with a 1500. I had an f250 with a gooseneck hitch but I got hit and it was totaled.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

SullysRider said:


> I feel the no trailer pain! I've been casually shopping, but I need a WB size and for it to still be light enough to haul with a 1500. I had an f250 with a gooseneck hitch but I got hit and it was totaled.


Me too sullysrider! my horse is 18 hands! maybe little taller. tall tall boy. and my husband got a chevy 1500 with no gooseneck. big horse problems.


----------



## SullysRider

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> Me too sullysrider! my horse is 18 hands! maybe little taller. tall tall boy. and my husband got a chevy 1500 with no gooseneck. big horse problems.


Big horse club haha! I was actually looking to buy smaller this time around, 16.2 and under, yet somehow I ended up with bigger! I had to re-buy everything! Oversized everything, 60" girth, and I had to have custom straps put on his open front boots since even the largest size made was too small.


----------



## Cynical25

Teehee! I had to buy a pony sized girth for my itty bitty QH, and I fear he'll never grow into the Full Horse size halter I bought...


----------



## nicoles

Hi guys! I'm currently in Denver and we just found out (yesterday!) we're getting transferred back to DFW (Dallas, specifically). We were there for 3 years before out 15-month stint in Denver, but I wasn't a horse owner back then. I'm looking forward to getting out of all this snow, but will definitely miss the hiking! 

I've spent all morning looking for places to pasture board my gelding. He'll be a trail horse when he's old enough to go under saddle. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi


----------



## Ghostrider89

Hi everyone,
Justin joined and seen this thread. I live out side of San Augustine, Tx (deep east Texas) have been around horses all my life. got out of them for about 5 years when i went into the Marine Corps and am just now getting back into it. I mainly just do ranch work and will hit a team roping every now and then. 

Anyone from around the Hemphill, Pineland, Jasper Area?


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Ghost & Nicole!

Nicole, I'm in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill  Most places in Dallas-proper will be running $600+/mo for full care because it's city where land is scarce. Going towards the suburbs you can find self-care around $100/mo, a few with pasture board around $300/mo, then $400-1000/mo for most places with stalls.


----------



## kctop72

Hi all and Happy Hump Day!

I just got the most amazing news from work, A RAISE, which I haven't seen in 4+ years due to the economy and cutbacks. Tears of joy Just goes to show good things come to those who wait!

Is everyone ready for Saturday? I am, but DH is not going to go, I don't think. My oldest and her bf are moving to Oklahoma and dh got volunteered to help (not by me). They have a uhaul that his company is paying for and they don't have a bunch of stuff???? kids.....go figure..... 

Anyways, welcome to the newbies, this is a great group of people to chat with and even vent to about anything!


----------



## nicoles

Cynical25 said:


> Welcome, Ghost & Nicole!
> 
> Nicole, I'm in Dallas and board in Cedar Hill  Most places in Dallas-proper will be running $600+/mo for full care because it's city where land is scarce. Going towards the suburbs you can find self-care around $100/mo, a few with pasture board around $300/mo, then $400-1000/mo for most places with stalls.


Cynical25... $600?? Yeah, the Dallas-proper boarding thing isn't going to happen, lol. I pay $235 for everything here, and we're in a decent-sized city! My husband works apartment maintenance and the company provides our housing for us, so we can't just move closer to affordable boarding. We have to live within a certain radius of his work. Until I finish grad school and bring in a second income, we'll be staying downtown. After that, we're looking at Grapevine/Colleyville (we have two school-age daughters).

I've found a few places that offer pasture board about 30 miles away that seem good. I'll look more into while we're there and I can drive out and see what traffic is like. We lived in Euless last time we were in the area and all I remember is 183 and almost any road to Grapevine being atrocious lol.


----------



## Kayella

Welcome new guys! I live in Pasadena, south of Houston, so not really close to either of y'all LOL. 

Cyn, I feel the small horse pain. Henny, who will be two in April, is juuuust barely fitting his yearling halter on the tightest notch. He has the tiniest head! And Bubba wears pony size tack as well, as he should because he IS a pony. Henny has no excuse! :lol: 

Here's my midget in his yearling(technically cob) halter. You can see it's still a bit big for him, but it's not falling off his face anymore!


----------



## clippityclop

Is anyone else expecting the sleet tomorrow?

Welcome new people! Glad to have you join the group most envied by everyone else on HF!! Well, we like to think so anyway.

DId anyone notice our group hit 10,000 likes?

I have a horrid headache today and have to go bend upside down to trim feet today. Not looking forward to that - seems to make it worse. 

GHOSTRIDER I don't think we have anyone as far east as you - Sam Houston National Forest area is about it so it will be fun to get updates from your neck of the woods ;-)

I think I have the leak exposed now after tearing down a huge chunk of the ceiling in my horse trailer. Now I need a good rainy day to go sit in there and see exactly where it starts to drip so I can pin point the exact location. 

I just reread everything I typed and could literally 'feel' the chaos - I think I may have figured out why I have a headache.


----------



## Kayella

CC, trimming with a headache is definitely no fun! I trimmed a boarders mare with a headache just a couple days ago and that was a chore. She's been on stall rest the past couple weeks after impaling herself on the trailer divider latch, so she's all wound up on top of already being not so good about standing. She kicked out on her LH multiple times, catching my upper arm with her hock once. That was fun. Then while trimming her LF, she spooked at something and reared up and backed away from me. Scrambling up from the ground is definitely a head rush LOL. 

She's not too bad, though. She is A LOT better than when she came here, manners and hoof wise. She'd been shod before coming to our barn so she had the typical long toe, high heel, contacted heel. Severe deep sulcus thrush(which is now gone in the hinds, beautiful hind frogs) and she had so much retained sole, her sole was bulbous! Imagine the sole touching the ground before the hoof wall. Ouch. But she's got great, hard feet that just need a bit more work before they're 100% 

I will say though, horse like her make me glad my two behave so well. My farrier was so surprised at how good Henny is for standing for trimming, calling him broke, broke, broke. Proud mommy moment! But that's because mommy won't put up with any bad behavior. :lol: the only thing he does now is the "potty dance." I know when he starts fidgeting too much that he has to pee. He will NOT pee in the cross ties, so a quick step into the grass for a potty break and he's good to go. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

I'm not too far from Pasadena! I'm just on a different side of Houston lol.


----------



## nuisance

Stands, and potty trained! Good training girl! lol 

CC hope your head gets to feeling better before you have to trim.

Welcome newbies...... I'm not looking back at names. too lazy... Nicole and Ghost??? 

Kit has been standing well when she's trimmed. He asked if next time if I will put on the rope halter and just let him have her. Have her stand there, not tied, no one holding her. He's a good guy, I'll be there to watch. But, the easier it makes to trim the better. His wife (and he) are my riding buddies too. So, he knows he's going to be trimming her for a long time, and wants her to be like his horses, just stand there ground tied while he trims. Which is fine with me. She loves to nibble on him when he's doing her front feet. It will be fun to watch! lol


----------



## nuisance

Oh yeah... got the estimate on DH's truck today... Almost $2800. When I mess something up, I mess it up good!  ***rolling eyes***


----------



## Kayella

That's awesome, Sully! Where are you located? Another member is in the Katy area, so she may be close to you, too. 

We're also trying to plan a meetup at the Houston rodeo. Speaking of which, they finally posted the lineup! Here's a list: World-Famous Entertainers Set to Perform at 2014 RODEOHOUSTON® - Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo
I myself would LOVE to see Zac Brown, but the last day of rodeo is totally and utterly crowded and horrible and no fun. Trust me. Their new website is really a pain to navigate, but it doesn't look like they have a complete schedule of the horse shows up yet. I'll have to keep an eye on it to see what will be good to go see.

ETA: Lol Nu, he is potty trained! When he had to pee in a "cup" to check his kidneys, the vet has him in the stocks inside. After five minutes of waiting, I asked if she wanted me to take him outside because he won't pee on anything other than dirt or grass. She said to just wait. Another five minutes, I ask again and she again says he'll pee in a second. Ten minutes later, I just grab him and take him outside, telling her to follow me. The second he hit that grass, he peed a waterfall. :lol: He'd been holding it for the trailer ride(20 minutes) plus almost half an hour! Poor guy.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I've been battling cedar fever all week myself. Darn mountain cedar trees! So, I feel your pain.

Welcome new Texans!

I'm looking forward to going to the barn tonight. Kitten and Acey have made so much progress in the month we've been at this new barn. Putting Acey into full time training has really made a huge difference!

I'm really looking forward to Saturday! Can't wait to meet everyone in person at the FWSS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

Cypress, Endiku isn't too far from me if that's who you mean. I would definitely go to a Houston rodeo meetup as long as my schedule allows it!


----------



## nicoles

nuisance, yup, Nicole  I just realized how "creative" I am at usernames... lol. Or names in general, I guess. I can't even think of a name for my horse, and I purchased him last June!


----------



## nuisance

Well, if it helps, I had to have help on my filly too. I think it was Kayella, who suggested calling her Kit. Her momma is Cat. So I have Kit Cat! lol And, I have a rescue, TB mare, Registered name is Fabulous Lil E. Couldn't think of anything to call her but Lil, so she's Lil. All my horses are 3 let words! lol


----------



## Kayella

It was me! I was totally (half) joking when I suggested the name, but it is super adorable and totally suits her hahaha. 

I wanted Henny's name to be alcohol related as I think they're cute names. Him having not even been born yet, I didn't have much to go off of. Hennessy sounded like such a classic name and it was the only one I liked before I was born. When he was born, it was like it fit him perfectly. I've always called him Henny, or Heenie Weenie, though. My vets even call him Heenie Weenie. It is amazing. :lol:


----------



## nicoles

nuisance said:


> Well, if it helps, I had to have help on my filly too. I think it was Kayella, who suggested calling her Kit. Her momma is Cat. So I have Kit Cat! lol And, I have a rescue, TB mare, Registered name is Fabulous Lil E. Couldn't think of anything to call her but Lil, so she's Lil. All my horses are 3 let words! lol


Lol! My yearling's registered name is "Legend of Gunsmoke". I was thinking Storm (Stormageddon (Dr Who reference)), Loki (if he's mischievous), Sherlock (if he's nosy), Meister (family name), etc... etc... But nothing fit when I finally brought him home in October -_- He's sugar sweet, doesn't get into trouble. He's not Storm-like. If ANYTHING, he's dusty. But I don't want to name him that.

So I sometimes call him "Smoke" or "Smoky". And sometimes "Baby".


----------



## nicoles

Kayella said:


> It was me! I was totally (half) joking when I suggested the name, but it is super adorable and totally suits her hahaha.
> 
> I wanted Henny's name to be alcohol related as I think they're cute names. Him having not even been born yet, I didn't have much to go off of. Hennessy sounded like such a classic name and it was the only one I liked before I was born. When he was born, it was like it fit him perfectly. I've always called him Henny, or Heenie Weenie, though. My vets even call him Heenie Weenie. It is amazing. :lol:


That's so cute, lol. Not exactly the same as Henny, but one of my good friends really, really wants me to call my gelding "Henry". For Henry Cavill, aka Superman.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome all the newcomers! This IS the friendliest thread on the forum. I have been a little absent due to health issues, but we are a fun friendly group. We also have a private facebook group for those that are interested in a more personal private setting. You have to promise to still post in this thread too!

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## dbarabians

Ghostrider89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Justin joined and seen this thread. I live out side of San Augustine, Tx (deep east Texas) have been around horses all my life. got out of them for about 5 years when i went into the Marine Corps and am just now getting back into it. I mainly just do ranch work and will hit a team roping every now and then.
> 
> Anyone from around the Hemphill, Pineland, Jasper Area?


Dude, we seriously need another guy here on the thread. These women are are hard to keep up with.
We need more testosterone!!!!!!! HHHHEEELLLLPPPP I am drowning in estrogen!!!!!!
Now that the theatrics are over welcome to the thread. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Lets not discuss those of us who cannot "name" a horse.
kctop and texasgal named my foals born this year with the help of the other members of this thread.
Got 5 coming this year. Who wants naming rights. gotta save two for my buddies kctop and texasgal. Best photographers in the world. Compared to me that is. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

I may not be making it to the meeting Saturday, have had tummy problems most of the week. Can't stray to far from bathrom (TMI, sorry). It's my Doc's grandson's fault. I have him his 18 month shots Monday, that evening it started, Doc said tuesday, that he had it also, and GS didn't feel good. So he infected both of us! I called him Typhoid Mason! 
So, probably going ot miss Zestfest (haven't missed it in about 5 yrs), and the meeting!


----------



## clippityclop

DBA, I know deep down inside that you aren't complaining one bit. :lol:


I only got one trimmed yesterday - and then I had to go visit my friends Tylenol and Ibuprofen. My head was miserable. It probably didn't help that I had tried out a new Messina Hof wine called Angel Riesling the night before - - - several times. 

You guys near Houston stay warm tonight. I hear that folks down that way will get some weather they haven't seen in years. We are going to get it this eve starting at sunset, but the Houstonians and surrounding areas will get the worst of it in the morning when the warm air off the coast hits.

Brrrr.


----------



## nuisance

DBA just like the attention of being our boy toy!  lol 

it was 29 degrees when I got to work, it's 23 now! Wind chill of 6. Glad I have an indoor job!


----------



## dbarabians

Who said anything about complaining? Not me.
I hope everyone else is fine.
Do we have a time and place to meet? Also who else is coming so we might be able to save seats if necessary? Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

I wish I could make it but it's basketball season and I have a player that has a tournament just about every Saturday right now. He caused me to miss a really cool town trailride with chuckwagon and the works last Saturday. They were serving fajitas at the end of the ride. But I was a good basketball mama and took him to his tournament. Sniff, sniff......


----------



## nuisance

Your a good momma! I felt sorry for so many kids, when I'd go to whatever either kid was doing, athletics, choir, or whatever. So many kids were dropped off and left. Never saw anyone there for them. Only time I wasn't at one of the kids, is when both had something at the same time. I'd go to her's DH would go to his, then we would reverse next time.


----------



## clippityclop

Mine definitely keep me grounded, probably more so than most other horse moms I know. I'm all they've got since hubby works so darn hard all of the time. I have to make time or they miss out on a lot of things. Most of my friends who ride endurance didn't really get into it full-time until their kids were grown. Folks my age are a minority in the endurance world - so it makes me feel better to see that life not only goes on, but actually picks up pace AFTER your baby birds leave the nest. :wink:


----------



## Ghostrider89

DB,
I think I'm here to stay for a little while. This place is overrun with women haha. I don't know to many men that would be compalining about it though.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all!! Are our Southern friends staying safe, dry and warm?

Just wondering who's all going tomorrow? Y'all wanna meet at the front doors of the main exhibit hall somewhere between 3 and 5? Is anyone going earlier than that?


----------



## dbarabians

I am going tomorrow and can be there anytime after 2. The Exhibit Hall is a great place to meet. What time? 
kctop if your other half needs help loading for the move let me know. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

We are leaving the house at 1, planning to arrive around 2 or 2:30.

Our plans are to visit the equine barn first and say hi to my best friend who is helping her trainer with the mule and donkey show. Then, we'll probably walk around the exhibit hall and see what's for sale. I'm hoping to be at John Justin again by 4:30-5:00 to grab seats for Mustang Magic.

I'm happy to meet wherever would work best. There will be 7 in our group (I think). 4 adults and three 11 year old girls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghostrider89

My new project


----------



## kctop72

Very nice ghostrider!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

oooohh! such a beauty ghostrider!


----------



## Ghostrider89

thank you kctop and smokey. Can't wait to see what he turns out to be.


----------



## Kayella

He is adorable Ghost! Sometimes I wish Henny was that light of a buckskin, but I think he is gorgeous as a brownskin. He's like a chameleon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, stock show is packed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

I barely found parking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

Ok, I'm in the Texas room, wearing a black sweatshirt with CARDINALS on it. My husband is 6'4" in a red USA Archery polo shirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I'm in the main exhibit hall wearing a red shirt and black jeans. Is the Texas room has the food in it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok the main exhibit hall is the Texas room but its like finding a needle in the haystack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

They have closed mustang magic unless you have a VIP pass. We can't get in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I am awaiting a tow truck in Dallas on I 30. My alternator decided to retire as I was driving it seems. No power No battery No nothing at 70 MPH!!!!
I will take a rain check and meet up next time. Shalom


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh no! Stay safe dba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Well, since I couldn't make it to the meet, I had to console myself with a late afternoon ride. Could it have been more perfect today?! My 8 and 9 year old joined me. It was my 8 year old's first time to leave the property for an official trail ride with cars going by and dogs barking at us. He did so good! Proud horsey mama here.  My disease is slowly spreading......muaaaahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## SullysRider

My view this afternoon, any day's a good day if you get to ride, right?! Hope the meet-up went/is going well! 









BTW I know I am using a bridle with a crank noseband, I do not use it as one nor do I even tighten regular nosebands tightly, it was the only one in oversize with a wide noseband.


----------



## mammakatja

Man DBA, so sorry to hear that happened. My hubby lost his drive shaft going about that speed on 635 once. Kinda sux!  Hope you can get your ride back on the road soon.


----------



## dbarabians

I am home and safe. I will find out monday what exactly is wrong.
In the meantime I used my daughters Ipad to post and I might have to buy one.
I also was allowed to ride in MY Range Rover for the first time in a few months. The kid is keeping it cleaner than I ever did.
I asked her when she wanted her kia back and she changed the subject...... both times I asked.
I was going to ask her about MY apartment and if I could come visit but since she is now deaf it seems, I will go learn sign language in order to communicate with her in the future.
I am an indulgent father. I am waiting for her to suggest that I purchase a new Range Rover so she can steal that one too. 
If she does I intend to suggest when she graduates medical school that she purchase one I can borrow for a year or so. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Just leaving the stock show. Sorry we missed you horsemom, we were in when they closed the doors. Sorry your truck died on you dba We'll have to try this again soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025

You were lucky kctop! We were there at a few minutes past 4. My friend was arguing with the cop, but didn't want to get arrested with her kids there. She was hot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Yeah, we got in a little after 4 and they closed the doors around 4:30 and didn't open them back up until 5:45 to fill empty seats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope the truck doesn't cost too much to repair, DB. Glad you got to see the mustangs, KC! Still on the mend from last weeks illness, feel completely drained if I'm up more than an hour at a time. Haven't been to the barn since Tuesday


----------



## nuisance

Sorry I couldn't make it, but glad I didn't drive all that way, to be turned away! Glad ya'll got to ride. I worked with Kit this weekend. She's doing so well. Can't wait to start riding her, but still have at least a year and ahalf to even think about putting weight on her! lol


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning my fellow Texans! I had a great ride last night and got some additional help from a new friend that's somewhat of a western performance trainer. It is amazing the difference in me and my mare, its exhilarating! 

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Hey guys, hope that you all have a great week this week. I was completely out of it yesterday (stomach bug), and I'm still dealing with it today :-(. I start volunteering at Equest tomorrow. Just some basic barn work, but hey, it's something.


----------



## nuisance

Everyone has to start somewhere! Gives you more appriciation of others as you make your way up the ladder! 

Having a heat wave, it's a whole 21 degrees. They say a chance for a snow flurry or two, but sky is clear. 

When feeding last night, went to give each horse some lovin'. Lil and Kit were fine with it of course. Cat.... (I brought her home Saturday, dad is out of grass). She squeeled, turned her butt to me, I couldn't get anywhere near her after that. Before she went to mom and dads (to wean Kit) she would come to me, or let me come to her, now she is like she's never been touched, almost like when I got her 3 yrs ago. She's only been gone 2 months. So, I guess she and I need a come to Jesus meeting..... Sorry DBA....Come to Adeney meeting!


----------



## Cynical25

Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday so far.

Nothing much on my end - it's all I can do to make it through the work day after last week's illness kicked my ****. Lingering couch is all that remains of official symptoms, but I feel like I'm running on empty all day. Haven't seen my pony since last week Tuesday  Hope to go tomorrow after work.


----------



## SullysRider

So now I'm in a pickle, I didn't take the weather warning seriously since I think this weather's a joke. But apparently people who are form around here don't and the feed store may be closed on the day I need to go. Every so often I let the feed run completely out so I can use up the stuff at the bottom so it doesn't sit and get nasty and of course this is one of those times.


----------



## QtrBel

We keep a spare can and dump the old feed, clean, dry the can and add new while finishing the old. The spare can also hold unopened or opened bags that don't fit in the regular can for times like this. Still waiting on the snow to arrive. Off today and tomorrow. Super is petitioning the state so we don't have to make them up. Horse are all in the woods staying out of the brunt of the wind and under the oaks most of the rain as well.


----------



## Kayella

We used to just dump our feed in the trash can and feed it like that, but since I've taken over feeding(everything, actually) I just put the feed bag in the can and scoop out of the feed bag. It's easier pouring the last bit of feed out of the bag than pouring it out of the can lol. And my boys only go through a bag every 3 weeks or so, so I don't have to worry about storing a lot of feed at once. 

It's been sleeting here all morning. Everyone else is lucky to get snow. We get sleet. Boo.


----------



## SullysRider

I probably should just do the bag trick from now on, I did it before but quit since it was a pain trying to fit two bags in there unless you drop them perfectly in at the same time. And I'd rather not have to go to the feed store every week. My easy keeper gets two lbs a day so a bag for him lasts forever (ok 25 days). If only the other one was like that. I haven't called the feed store yet to see if they're open, I'm kinda scared too lol

ETA Same here Kayella, although our roads at least around me are clear, though I don't know what 290 looks like as far as ice or anything.


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance you can have any kind of meeting you wish with the way ward animal. Neither I or Adonia will need an apology. Well I know I wont at least. 
She sounds as if she is in heat. That might be why she is so temperamental.
Give her a week to settle back in and she will return to normal. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

Dad told me today, she acted like that the first 2 weeks she was at his house. So, she's either in heat, or it's the change, or both. She's always been squirley when in heat anyway. Need a good QH broodmare, bred for cutting? lol


----------



## nuisance

dbarabians said:


> nuisance you can have any kind of meeting you wish with the way ward animal. Neither I or Adonia will need an apology. Well I know I wont at least.
> She sounds as if she is in heat. That might be why she is so temperamental.
> Give her a week to settle back in and she will return to normal. Shalom


Sorry, Google gave me the wrong spelling! lol


----------



## nicoles

I drive from Denver to Dallas tomorrow! I'm excited and a little worried (mostly about my kids bickering for the entire 11+ hours). Here's hoping the weather is decent


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck with the last of the packing & well wishes for a safe journey!

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday


----------



## nuisance

It will be well worth the money to buy a $100 portable DVD player and let them watch movies the whole trip! lol

Good luck, be safe. Remember to wave as you drive thru, actually, it's not thru, it's outside of town. Make sure you don't blink, cause you'll miss it! lol


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all and happy hump day; D

Nicoles, we used to leave in the evening, driving all night, so the kids would sleep when we went to visit dh's family in Elizabeth, CO. It worked great for us Have a safe trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

SullysRider said:


> BTW I know I am using a bridle with a crank noseband, I do not use it as one nor do I even tighten regular nosebands tightly, it was the only one in oversize with a wide noseband.


Sullys don't worry about explaining your tack choices, riding styles, and don't worry about trying to pick apart a photo you post before someone else does - the rest of the forum might be this way, our TX thread is NOT. Everyone makes their choices, lives by their choices and does whatever they need to along the way to enjoy horses and life. 

No one will criticize here. We aren't afraid to post pics of ourselves in some of the worst case scenarios (pics that people would tear apart to shreds on other forums) and we laugh our butts off at each other because there is no judgement here.

If someone falls off or is riding funny or having an 'off' day and a pic gets posted here, we are going to laugh at it for what it is - just another crazy day of life with horses. We are the people who realize that one picture does not and cannot represent every single ride you have. Everyone is at different levels with their horsemanship and you can't learn if you don't experience it step by step yourself and we have such a diverse group who are constantly learning new things from each other.

No judgement here and no need to explain yourself. If anyone voices an opinion here, it's just an opinion and it's a free country. But the respect for each other lies in the ability to be mature about it and respect it for what it is, just an opinion.

Our group is pretty special - you'll figure it out as you go. 

We even have our own Tshirts. No lie.


----------



## nuisance

clippityclop said:


> Our group is pretty special - you'll figure it out as you go.


 
We ride the same short bus. And, take turns licking the windows! I love it when the person ahead of me has had bubble gum. Makes the window taste so much better!


----------



## kctop72

Lol nu! Y'all are hysterical but it's so true!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Can I just say again this is an awesome group?! Thanks for that post CC. It really is nice to be able to just post and not have to overthink everything you say and critique you own photos in fear that someone is going to rip your confidence to shreds.

Let me just say, as someone who has traveled from VA to TX and vice versa with 6 kids on a very regular basis, I don't know how people used to travel without the movie screen thingy. That was such a life saver for us. We actually picked up our very first one WHILE traveling. We made a pitstop at Target, bought a portable dvd player with two screens that velcroed to the head rests, and on we went. Best $300 we ever spent. Crazy considering how cheap they are now. Still have it too although its soooo outdated now compared to whats out there. Bought it in 2004! LOL! Safe travels Nicole!!!


----------



## Kayella

This thread is pretty great, no worries about judging. 

The boys were absolute twits yesterday. My mom got to the barn before I did and tried letting them out. Bubba went out fine, Henny decided he'd prefer roaming the barn LOL. This is why I don't let my mom handle my horse. She lets them walk all over her and just laughs it off. They know not to even try it with me though as they will get a swift smack on the butt! 

So after my mom got Henny out of the barn, he was acting a fool running and bucking everywhere. Then whenever I went to dump poop(on the flat bed trailers) he had no idea how I got so much taller than him! He was staring me down, totally suspicious. Goofy horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello everyone!! how is everyones week going? we got t-shirts? can someone show me a picture of one?


----------



## BKLD

You guys...I love this group :lol:.

A little sore and tired right now. Just did a three hour volunteer shift at Equest. All barn work today. I can't wait for the session to start so I can actually volunteer with the classes. Sweeping and raking...not my favorite thing to do. But, someone has to do it :wink:.


----------



## clippityclop

One of the things I'd LOVE to go to is Equine Affair. I can't remember the last time they had one in TX but I haven't been following them the past couple of years either. They have EVERYTHING you'd ever want to drool over. I'd plaster my tongue against the bus window for that as we drove by......:lol:


----------



## nuisance

I remember seeing something about an Equine Fair in OK sometime in the next few months.... I'll see if I can find it. (facebook)


----------



## nuisance

WelcomeÂ - The Oklahoma Horse Fair - Duncan, Ok

Duncan, OK Feb 4-9th


----------



## SullysRider

I didn't think I was going to get attacked for it, just thought I'd clear it up. There's only one person on this thread who I think would say something and they're not on here much, so no biggie! I'm ready for the 60's and 70's weather! If I'm gonna live in TX I expect some warm weather lol.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! It's Thursday and one day closer to the weekend 

When we were at Mustang Magic, they mentioned something about some type of event going on there in March but not sure what it was. They also mentioned Mustang Million which is in September. I've heard it's better than mustang magic, not to mention, it's ticketed and in the Coliseum. I would love to see that and it might make another great meet up place!
I'm hoping to make it back to the Stock Show again because I didn't get to go though all of the exhibits. It won't be this weekend but maybe next.


----------



## HorseMom1025

In March (7-9) we will be there for Horse-O-Rama. It's an open breed show hosted by the Tarrant county Ag extension. Kitten and a bunch of kids on our show team will be showing that weekend. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Ugh, I miss showing. How's the trade show at Horse-O-Rama?

Finally visited my furry pony last night, after 9 days away. Walked in the barn and the first thought that crossed my mind was "Mmm, missed this smell!" First thing fiance said as we walked in the barn was "Ewww, it stinks in here!"


----------



## Kayella

Well, someone(Bubba) was even a bigger twit yesterday. Usually I can take the boys out from their stall to their paddock without a halter, just my hand on their cheek. Bubba kept spooking and running off. So I said, "Fine, if you want to run, we can run." So I grabbed a halter and lunge line and lunged the butt for 5 or so minutes. He was a bit apologetic afterwards. :lol:


----------



## HorseMom1025

Cynical, Kctop mentioned that during Mustang Magic they were talking about an event that would happen in March in that same arena. While I'm not 100% positive, the one event I know about in March is Horse-O-Rama.

Edited: sorry, pain meds are hurting my reading skills today! The trade show at Horse-o-Rama is minimal at best. But they do have some educational seminars and a Breyer horse show that are fun.


----------



## BKLD

Kind of random, but I want to know if anyone knows of relatively cheap riding lessons (preferably English, but I'll do Western if that's all I can get) around Rowlett, Garland, Wylie, Sachse, etc. I'm talking $50 per lesson max, and pay as you go rather than paying for a whole session since I really can't afford to drop a couple hundred dollars all at once on riding lessons right now. I was going to do lessons for work at this one barn in Royse City, but I haven't heard back from them for a long time, so I don't know what's going on. Besides, it is kind out of the way for me. If there is a barn somewhere else (preferably closer than Royse City) that would be willing to give me lessons in exchange for work, that would be excellent too.


----------



## SullysRider

I'm dying! I'm without a saddle and show season is starting :-(. I ordered a County but it's going to be 6-8 weeks more until it's done. And trying to find an extra wide tree saddle with forward flaps is hard. Too bad I can't ride bareback in a show or clinic lol.


----------



## BKLD

Well shoot. I start by looking for lessons and I end up looking at horses for lease and for sale. But, I can't buy/lease, so it kind of sucks.


----------



## Cynical25

A lease is a fantastic option! For the price of two lessons, you'll have a month of access.


----------



## BKLD

Very true, leasing would be a better deal. I thought it through last night, and I'm strongly considering it. I'll see what I can do.

Oh, and by the way, happy Friday y'all!


----------



## BKLD

Well, I just talked with a lady who is leasing a couple of geldings in Rowlett. We're going to go meet her and the horses tomorrow. I mentioned that we're having some trouble with money, and she said we could work something out, so this may just happen .


----------



## kctop72

Keeping my fingers crossed for you bkld! 
TGIF! Gonna head to the barn shortly and get a little ride time before dinner
Got a powerlifting meet tomorrow and then maybe some team sorting, depending on time and weather. Then there's Sunday with church and nasty weather. Never know what the days hold in Texas!

Have a great weekend everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Cynical25 said:


> Ugh, I miss showing. How's the trade show at Horse-O-Rama?
> 
> Finally visited my furry pony last night, after 9 days away. Walked in the barn and the first thought that crossed my mind was "Mmm, missed this smell!" First thing fiance said as we walked in the barn was "Ewww, it stinks in here!"


The years I was without horse. Every year, when I'd work the first aid tent at the Texas Ranch Roundup, I'd walk in the Coleseum (I know I spelled that wrong) and inhale, and think "AAAHHHHH"!!!! lol


----------



## SullysRider

Well it's been a frustrating weekend to say the least, I'm so tired of my barn manager. I wish I could have my horses at home. It sounds like things are going good for everyone else though!


----------



## BKLD

I just met with the lady and her two horses. Very positive experience. Her older gelding Bobby is just the sweetest thing, I brushed him and took him out to the round pen (though I didn't ride due to the wind), and he was just wonderful. We worked out a deal where I could pay $20 per ride. It won't be a full lease, but I'll get some time to ride. She also said that if I wanted to come out and groom the horses or work with them in the round pen, I could do that too. The lady and her kids were very nice, and overall I'm pretty excited for this .


----------



## equinesnfelines

helloooooo everyone!!! just discovered this "forum within a forum"!!! any others living east of the trinity river and due south of the metroplex???? i am so wanting (read that as needy of) horse connections closer to my area....when we have horses we already have ALOT in common...high hay costs, undependable weather, undependable farrier schedules, etc. BUT--we also have the beauty and magesty of the horse clothed in all His glory for us to enjoy and learn so much from!!! not to forget--IMHO--the best therapy in this world!!!!


----------



## clippityclop

There are just too many Dallasites on this thread. Ya'll need to come down this way. Maybe if you moved down here, you could chase off some of the maroon people but then I think they are here to stay and it will be me getting chased off. Never mind that some of the streets in this town are named after my grandparents and part of campus was donated to the college by an even more distant relative who is buried somewhere under one of their big buildings. 

But the state national forests near me have more trails than yours, and I'm only a couple of hours from the coast! Yes, I can see that you all were jealous for a whole nanosecond.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, EnF! I board in Cedar Hill.

Good morning, all! Finally got to the barn yesterday and groomed my pony for the first time in 14 days. Eww. And poor guy rubbed some tail out since I haven't been applying his Healthy Haircare conditioner. He is hip high enough that a few other riders commented - yay for growth spurts!


----------



## Cynical25

Good Monday, Texans! Hope everyone is safe & warm.

Went to the barn yesterday, despite the cold and rain. Was greeted by a wet horse with an attitude problem. Barn Owner was there and said my formerly quiet boy has been really testing his limits this past week - moved his way up in the herd ranks, started fighting with the mare in the stall next to him, and has been nipping at the barn handlers. WTH?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow Texas Friends!!! Welcome enf! Cyn, sounds like your missed you and trying to get attention from everyone else. Unfortunately, not in a nice way. I'm sure he'll settle back down (or knocked down, lol)

Went to another sorting practice on Saturday night. Have I said how much I love it? It's so addicting and I can't wait till we start doing it at our church! 

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Good morning!

It's cold here, so I hope everyone is staying warm and cozy! I want to get a little bit of barn time tonight, but with this weather, there's no guarantee.


----------



## Cynical25

Glad you're enjoying sorting, KC! Seems like everyone who tries it, falls in love, lol.


----------



## mammakatja

Just checking in on you guys. Had a decent weekend. The horses had their toes did.  I always love how clean and "purty" their feet look after the farrier has been here. I try to stretch out farrier visits by trimming myself once or twice, but nothing beats my farrier.  

In other news, I'm so bummed. It looks like that new little saddle I got for my daughter for Christmas is not going to work out. It's a regular quarter horse tree but her little guy is very wide in the shoulders and then kind of caves in behind them. The saddle pinches him pretty good behind the shoulders and withers right between the conchos. So of course I try to make it work by adding pads and trying to raise it up off his shoulders with a folded blanket liner. But as expected, as soon as I cinch it down good, it jabs right back in behind his shoulders, only now with extra padding added on.  I'm heart broken but I can tell it's affecting him, especially at a lope because as sweet and gentle as he is, he gets agitated. So I'm going to sell it and find a wider saddle. I'm now leaning towards maybe a youth size Australian saddle because she also complains about her knees hurting from the unturned western fenders. She's so used to her little English saddle which she picked out over a western before due to the thinner stirrup leathers. BUT, she wants the horn and security of a western because she wants to start gaming some. So I'm leaning towards an Aussie because they are kind of the best of both worlds and at her age and level, I don't think it matters what kind of saddle she shows up in. This is the second time I've had to resell a saddle due to horse fit. After I lost all my tack in our barn fire 2 years ago, I bought a Tex Tan barrel saddle that felt like it had been molded for me personally. I was in love. But my mare, who is half elephant, was also too wide for it and promptly let me know by bucking at a full gallop. Of course I tried to deny it then too until I grabbed a cheaper wider saddle off another horse and put it on her one day, too lazy to go back and grab the Tex Tan, and she was an angel. Needless to say I sold it too. I'm still mourning over that one. DANG IT! Anybody in the market for a really really cute hot pink and black Abetta 13" saddle??? LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hey everyone! How is everyone?? I was wondering, I am thinking of becoming a farrier, but I definitely want to go to school for it. Does anyone know of any in western texas? near Big Spring/Midland? I found one near Dallas, but that is over 4 hours away from me.


----------



## kctop72

Smokey, I don't know of any farrier schools. If I may make a suggestion, talk to your farrier about maybe riding around with him/her and kinda get a feel for the business before you spend all the money for school. A good farrier can teach you alot. If your farrier doesn't want an "apprentice" maybe you can find another one or maybe they'll recommend one for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Ok, Have any of y'all used an equine chiropractor? I have a friend that's supposed to get me a phone number but I don't really want to wait that long and I don't want to use just anyone. I want someone that's been used before and that I can trust, if ya know what I mean. We've had one out before but it was for another boarder and all I can remember is that her name was Bonnie. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SullysRider

Where exactly are you located KC?


----------



## kctop72

I'm 45 minutes ne of dallas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have not used one but I know someone who has. Maybe you should call a vet and ask if they can recommend one.
Let me make a phone call and get back with you.
I had a weekend that I would just as soon forget ever happened.
I spent Sat. Night and all sunday in the holding cell of the Dallas Jail. While having dinner with a few friends my debit card company alerted m that my credit card was just used at the Wyndam Hotel at Love Field. MY wallet was missing I then discovered. Another young man in our group was missinng an IPad and a lady her purse. . 
I call 911 and collin county tells me I have to call Dallas. Dallas poice inform me the Hotel has to call them.
So the young man I and 2 others jump in his car and proceed to the Hotel at record speed . He gets pulled over for speeding.
He said I have a warrant for violating my probation. You just take the car. Everything was ok until the officer said he was going to search the car because the young mans probation was drug related.
No problem right? There was a bag of marijauna under the front seat.
So we all got a free trip and visit to the jail's holding tank.
My company in the cell consisted of Dallas's best examples of drug users. drunks, and other criminally minded folks.
Needless to say I did not sleep for 30 hours and will have nightmares for the rest of my life. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Tuesday!

Made it to the barn last night and, again, greeted by Mr. Attitude. He straightened up pretty quick, but it's annoying. Grrr.

Had a nice chat with Barn Owner (dressage trainer, Andalusian & Arab owner) about western pleasure horse bloodlines vs. training. Cash is the first WP bred horse she's boarded and it still blows her mind that he moves so low & slow naturally, lol. Was fun to "compare notes" regarding the good & the bad in different disciplines and breeds.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Oh no DBa! That is awful! ((((((HUGS)))))). Here is hoping you have a better week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Holy moly, DB! So sorry you had to go through such an ordeal! Hope you have a good lawyer.


----------



## mammakatja

Holy crap DBA, I think you definitely get the prize for cruddiest weekend on this thread. That just stinks. One of those days where one regrets ever walking out the front door. So sorry. I hope it all got worked out. Guess it's time to reevaluate your circle of friends.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical I was not charged with any crime. I was released with out ever being booked into the jail.
The lady whose purse was stolen is married to a local District Attorney. She was out within a few hours.
What complicated my release was a lack of identification. The DA though made phone call Sunday and I was to be released early Sunday morning. I dont know why they waited until Monday morning but am very glad to be out. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Yikes db! That just...wow. Here's hoping for a better week ahead.


----------



## kctop72

Wow dba, sorry that happened to you. Sure hope everything gets sorted out and y'all get your stuff back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

DBA that is horrible. I'm glad it is over and you are back home safe. That is just ridiculous. Were you ever able to retrieve your stolen items? I can't believe they had to hold you for so long. Our lovely justice system hard at work, yet again.


----------



## dbarabians

I do know they used my card to the tune of 2000$. The credit cards I do not use regularly and I have to call to reactivate though they did try and use one.
My bank will reimburse me for most of the purchases but I have to prove I was unavailable to call them. They are willing to work with me.
My main concern is that they have my Drivers Licsense, Military ID, and other information about me.
Weed man will probably never see that Ipad again but I am no feeling sorry for him.
But this too shall pass and I believe you need to look for the blessing in every thing that happens to you. I have not found it yet and am in no mood to look to hard for it but in the future I am sure I can laugh about this. Just not today or tomorrow. Shalom


----------



## nuisance

WOW! DBA! That sounds like something you see in the "cops" shows. Sure, the passenger didn't know! Sure he lost his wallet! Glad it worked out in the end, no charges pressed! Hope it works out with the credit card issue also! Good luck


----------



## Kayella

Wow DB, that sounds like one crazy weekend! Glad you made it out alive and unscathed, physically at least. 

Did they take all of you in because he didn't claim the drug as his? I thought they only took in whoever the drugs belonged to, unless no one fesses up then everyone goes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines

ouch DBA.....my mucky cold yucky ridingless weekend rises to a GREAT weekend in comparison!!!! i guess 1 blessing already evident would be that it was dallas and not a teensy tiny "small town" where they might have kept you long enough to pay the rent!!!LOL. not making light of your weekend---but yes the humor will rise to the surface---we hope! when the "nightmares" show up? ride the HAY out of them!!! praying you a blessed week ahead--you deserve it! 

everybody stay safe whereever you must journey this week!


----------



## Cynical25

Kayella said:


> Did they take all of you in because he didn't claim the drug as his? I thought they only took in whoever the drugs belonged to, unless no one fesses up then everyone goes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 In a perfect world that might work, lol! Several years back I was being driven home by a friend when I'd had too much to drink. She was sober but got pulled over for speeding; cop asked me to step out of the car (which I did, since I was always told to respond to a police order) and then he arrested me for public intoxication.


----------



## Kayella

Wow Cyn, that's crazy! What I got my tidbit of info from was the Cops show :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Can do a Ron White thing... I wasn't in public, until you threw me in public! lol 

too many bad people out there, they have to treat the good ones like a bad one, until they find out differently. It's pressumed guilty until found innocent!


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone I am fine. I did see two of my vets that dropped out of treatment and I am worried about them . I am glad they are no longer on the street and hopefully this stay in jail will be their wake up call.
Isnt it funny that when you want to be incognito someone you know just happens to show up? Or it just me?
I have contacted my lawyer and am taking steps to cover my behind legally in case of any doubts.
Shalom


----------



## Nyxi

Hiya everyone!

I am new to this forum and was happy to see this sub-forum for Texans. I live just North of Austin. I'm just getting back into working with my horse after some time off for health reasons (like a year). I've hired a trainer who is going to help us both.I'm starting from the ground up with gaining her trust again, and ground manners, etc. I want to get all that firmed up before I put my butt in a saddle. Once I do get on her my trainer is going to assist with my riding. It has been a long time since I've ridden and I am determined to finally get up and have fun!
I do not have a trailer yet, but I want to get one sometime soon, but finding a tall trailer on my budget may take a miracle. I'd love to find some fellow Austinites to ride with

Here's my girl. Her name is Nyxi and she is an 11 (or so) Percheron. She was about to get her teeth floated so she wasn't too happy about that.


----------



## equinesnfelines

welcome Nyxi---i am really new to the forum too--so far the texas group aces it for hospitality! your girl is gorgeous! no wonder you are looking for a tall trailer...LOL! have a blessed day all!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Nyxi! Lovely horse you've got.

Happy Hump Day, Texans!


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day my fellow Texans! 

Welcome Nyxi, glad you found us! There are a few of us in your area, I think

My friend got the chiros number and she will be out tomorrow. It's gonna be a busy day for her with 5 - 10 horses to work on and I will be there all day as well

Have a wonderful Wednesday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Lucky, pampered ponies! I could use a good massage and chiro adjustment...


----------



## kctop72

Pampered is a nice word cyn, spoiled rotten is more like it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Henny needs to be pampered(like he's ever not). Though when we were talking about after treatments with my two vets, they said a chiropractor would not be the way to go? His neck may have healed incorrectly and the chiro could do some serious damage trying to "correct" it. So that's why he gets acupuncture. But, he hasn't gotten it since last March. Bad horse mommy. I'll have to talk with my vet about getting him done when he goes in for his shots and coggins.


----------



## nuisance

My doc almost NEVER refers to chiro's for our patients. They usually do more harm than good, when a patient has a pinched nerve or something like that. We send to physical therapy, who has more schooling for such matters. I've never had a chiro, come out to do the horses. Just makes me afraid, after seeing the things they do to humans!


----------



## Kayella

That's what I would be worried about too, Nu. But I know for a fact the acupuncture works. His muscles contract so much during the treatment, they bend the needles! He also gets the electric therapy as well and you would think it'd freak him out, but he absolutely loves it. He nearly falls asleep during his treatments and is so calm and relaxed afterwards. It's great stuff, and may actually be cheaper than a chiro.


----------



## kctop72

I've seen this lady work on other herses and really like what she does and how she handles them. She specilizes in balance and is considered a "Horse Mechanic". We've never had any of our horses done but DH's horse has at least 2 vertebrae out in his neck which is causing him issues going to the left. He's had this problem for a while (which we think is why the girl that was riding him had so much trouble). It has gotten better and he's not as bad as he was but still 1 out of every 4 left turns, he refuses and/or pitches a fit. She also d-beans the geldings, if they let her (she does not sedate). I'm guessing mine won't be one of them considering he broke my friends ribs while he was still out of it after having his teeth done. I'm looking forward to watching her work tomorrow!


----------



## Kayella

Ah yes, the magical de-beaning. :lol: I've never searched for a bean on Henny, but I clean his sheath every couple months or so. He gets filthy FAST. Probably because he pees so much.


----------



## dbarabians

I have never used a chiro for a horse but have used one for treatments for years for my back.
My vet also does not trust chiros and says most horses dont need one.
How can one tell if they do?

Nuisance I have also seen some bad adjustments over the years. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I've had success with a human chiropractor on myself and equine chiro on my second horse.

A few months after buying my show mare, she suddenly started behaving horribly under saddle, no matter who was riding. My vet was also a licensed equine chiro and he actually kept her for a few days to perform several adjustments since she was so bad off. When I picked her up he insisted I take her straight to the tack store and never use my old saddle again - bought a saddle that fit correctly and had my fantastic horse back! I had to call him one other time, after she got cast in her stall at a horse show and pulled something out of whack and that horrible behavior reappeared - there was instant improvement afterwards.


----------



## nuisance

I hear good things about chiro's, for human and equine. It's the bad things i hear that make me wary. There are good and bad in every profession.


----------



## Nyxi

I replied earlier but it appears it was eaten by the forum goblins. 

Thank you so much for the warm welcome. I would love to get to know some of the riders in my area.


----------



## BKLD

Woot! Getting some barn time tonight! No riding, just visiting the horses, but that's enough for me .


----------



## Cynical25

The whole "29° but feels like 18°" thing is negatively affecting MY original intent to visit the barn tonight...


----------



## BKLD

I know. I will be staying in the barn and visiting with Bobby. No riding or groundwork tonight. Just too cold. Now, I love the cold, but as cold as it is going to be tonight, even I'm bundling up, :lol:.


----------



## nuisance

BKLD, I can't remember from previous posts. But, the Humane Society of North Texas, there in Ft. Worth, have several horses, FREE right now. Of course you'll have to fill out a adoption form, and they are not broke, they would be something to train. If you still looking for something for you, yourself. Well, went to look, to tell you about them, 2 of the 3 have been adoped. The one they have left, free, is a 3-4 yr old TW gelding. Black, or dark brown. If your interested, I can give you the facebook page, or phone#


----------



## HorseMom1025

I had intended for Kitten and I to run up to the barn and visit Acey, but that wind chill is too much for me! Kitten is still on antibiotics from a bout of strep throat this weekend and I don't want to risk her getting sick again.

I REALLY wish spring would get here. We have missed so much barn time due to the weather. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I don't know if it was me you're thinking of, I'm afraid I can't either way, but thanks much Nu. I hate not being able to have my own horse, but I have other expenses that must come first. I did find a lady in Rowlett who is leasing two horses, and I entered a partial lease on her gelding Bobby. That's the most I can do right now, but it's fine. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## BKLD

I stayed for probably about 30-40 minutes before my phone beeped to let me know that the battery was low. That coupled with the cold shortened my stay at the barn. But, it's okay. I got some time to bond with Bobby.


----------



## Cynical25

The drive in to work was strange and lovely! Just plain old cold at my house, a few flurries as I drove north toward downtown Dallas, then the Tollway's road surface started a mesmerizing dance of snow-blowing-in-beautiful-waves on the Tollway's road surface, and by the time I got to my North Dallas office, everything was covered in white!


----------



## kctop72

Good Thursday morning y'all. How is everyone's little piece of Texas today? Mines covered in fluffy white snow

Good thing we have a barn with a semi warm lounge for the chiro to warm up in if needed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Yep, we've got snow. It's Link's first snow, and he seems to really love it. Maybe a bit too much. Crazy dog :lol:.


----------



## kctop72

So Is everyone staying warm? 

Had a successful day at the barn with the chiro! Dh's grey goose had lots of issues, so much so she wants to see him again in 30 days. The horses did great and they were moving sooo much better when she was done. Can't wait to ride and really feel the difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I took two walks with the dogs through the snow today. I revel in the cold. I'm seriously an oddball Texan, lol.


----------



## BKLD

Happy Friday!

Snow and ice are still on the ground, and schools are closed in my area. Some of the roads are still a little slick, so stay safe when travelling today!


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all. Sure hope everyone is warm and dry.
I'm going saddle shopping tomorrow (weather permitting)! I've decided to sell my barrel saddle and see if I can find an all around. So we shall see how it goes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Oooo, oooo, oooo, I love saddle shopping. But I hate finding one that fits my wide elephants, urrrr, I mean horses. Have fun KC. Pictures!!!! Where are you shopping at?


----------



## kctop72

I'm gonna start at saddle silo and I'm watching a few on craigs list also need to sell my saddle and my daughters trail saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

I've been to Saddle Silo. I like that little place. It's hard to see everything he's got because he stacks them 4 to 5 saddles tall but he has nice stuff. He's also repaired a saddle of mine before. If I'm ever in the market for another saddle though I'd go back.  Have fun!


----------



## BKLD

Crazy day today! Lots of running around. 

First, I started classes at Equest. That was fun . Then, I went to go get a game that I had preordered at Gamestop. Then, I had an appointment. Then, shopping. Then, I came home and Pippi's face is all swollen and tender (she fought with Jane the other day, but I didn't think it was that bad until now) :-(. We're scheduling a vet visit on Monday.


----------



## womack29

Gee got my hubby's saddle out and dusted it off and rode in it today. I now remember why it is dusty it is too big for me. A nice Tucker Trail saddle just sitting there but I will have it as a back up if I need it. I do always throw it in the trailer when I travel just in case.


----------



## mammakatja

Awwww, he has a Tucker?! I've always wanted to try one out. They look so comfy. I could never share saddles with my hubby. I can get away with a 14" barrel saddle although 15" is probably a little better and although I love using my 16" trail saddle, it's really too big. Hubby needs an 18". Slight size difference between us.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Hope eeveryone is enjoying their weekend. Found a saddle I liked yesterday but couldn't get the deal worked out. Guess it just wasn't meant to be and will have to take another approach. Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

mammakatja said:


> Awwww, he has a Tucker?! I've always wanted to try one out. They look so comfy. I could never share saddles with my hubby. I can get away with a 14" barrel saddle although 15" is probably a little better and although I love using my 16" trail saddle, it's really too big. Hubby needs an 18". Slight size difference between us.


I also have a Tucker Gen II endurance trail and love it have had it 5 yrs and it was worth every penny. The comfort is amazing I love watching other riders sit in it and see their faces when the feel how comfortable they are


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> Good morning y'all! Hope eeveryone is enjoying their weekend. Found a saddle I liked yesterday but couldn't get the deal worked out. Guess it just wasn't meant to be and will have to take another approach. Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You will find one that will be meant to be.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! Hope it's a great Monday for all.

Enjoyed my 3.5 day weekend (work closed early Thurs & school closed Fri for the inclement weather.) Spent some nice, un-rushed time with my horse yesterday. And left covered in shed hair...


----------



## kctop72

Goid Monday morning my fellow Texans! Hope everyone has a wonderful week! I guess it's time for me to get off the saddle search and get to work....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiara

Good morning. Been busy here. Hope everyone is doing well. DB, hope you have recovered from your stint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

My dream saddle is a Specialized Saddle - everything adjustable for different widths, and shim options to fit different backs. I just am never lucky enough to find that $2000 wad of cash lying on the sidewalk. :-o My 'need' side of the list has to be satisfied before I can start on the 'want' side. And with kids to raise, the 'want' side doesn't get much attention. Somewhere on that 'want' side is my C3 70's Corvette....down at the bottom of the list - all dusty and cobwebby....that item has been on that list for - oh - say 20 years or so now....:wink:


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling cc. Although the wanting a new saddle has become needing a new saddle. The one that fits her doesn't fit me and the one that fits me doesn't really fit her anymore which is great because it means her top line is improving! !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oh, saddle shopping! I've given up because that small bit of savings I had set aside was unexpectedly re-allocated to the plumber  My poor pony has to be specially padded up to use my existing saddle, and I doubt he'll ever fill out enough for the Extra-Full QH bars to fit him.


----------



## oh vair oh

Ugh, I'd love to sell my deep seat Hereford saddle and get a new trainer/equitation saddle, but I doubt I could get the $$$ that I want for it.

I also don't like how everything is automatically FQHB these days. All of ours are semi. :/


----------



## womack29

so tired of the bipolar weather.


----------



## mammakatja

Let me give ya a big ol' AMEN on that one Womack!


----------



## Cynical25

Agreed! I'm so over winter.


----------



## dbarabians

kiara I am fine and this week I will not have to stay on the phone talking to banks, the police, or trying to set up an appointment to replace my military ID. Which is of course one of my insurance cards.
I think I spent more time on hold than talking to a person.
I do know that one bank account will be moved to another financial institution. Talking to people in India can be frustrating and when talking to more than one each phone call it is instant insanity. 
The main issue though has been having no picture ID and having bank accounts in Wichita Falls , San Antonio , and locally. The first two are military banks that I have used for decades. The local bank though is about to change.

I for one hate shopping for saddles . I rank that as low as shopping for a new car. Too many choices and I always know that once I buy either one I will see something I like better. 

I am also ready for winter to end. I was ready the last week in Oct. LOL
I hate the cold that much. However spring will be here in just a few weeks with bluebonnets, and fruit trees blooming. I cannot wait. Shalom


----------



## Ghostrider89

evening everyone. Just checking in hadn't been on in a few days.


----------



## clippityclop

I used to love (and still do) the OLD STYLE bighorn endurance saddles - they don't make them SEMI anymore - only full. They were so light weight, especially the ones with the codura fabric. The semi bars fit a lot of my narrow horses and the 6" gullet width could be made to fit almost anything I had with a little or less padding. I sold mine years ago and still walk in a circle from time to time trying to kick my own butt. :lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Renewed my AQHA membership online, then lost the next hour or so digging around the site. Sorry, boss man


----------



## nuisance

I can't get on the forum from work. Firewall blocks all the posts says their security certificate can't be certified. Works fine from home and kindle.


----------



## Cynical25

It's still cold, grrr!!!

Hope everyone is well. Happy it's Wednesday, as I get to go to the barn tonight


----------



## BKLD

How is everyone surviving their Wednesday today? 

I'm doing okay. This morning I woke up on the wrong side of the bed I guess, but some time at Equest working with the horses brought me back up.


----------



## SullysRider

Horses are already shedding, yet we're getting to 30 degrees tonight. Warmer then it was yesterday and the day before though. We're supposed to be warming up here. Never thought I would be excited about a high of 50 (what it was today) this far south in TX! Hope it's warming up for y'all!


----------



## womack29

Supposed to be in the 80shere this weekend. Planning on camping and riding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

No kidding Sully!!!!! I took one of mine for a spin today and I actually ditched my jacket at 52 degrees. And I DO NOT do cold. It felt heavenly after the last couple of weeks. 

And wouldn't you know it, a couple of mine are starting to shed too!!!!! I just noticed it yesterday. My paint is shedding big time but oddly enough, only his white hair. The black hasn't started yet. Go figure. Jumping the gun a little I'd say. LOL!


----------



## mammakatja

Had to share this pic. First day of sunshine and above freezing temps in what....over a week? My crew was soaking it up!


----------



## Cynical25

LOVE that pic, Mammak!

My horse was obnoxious last night. He NEEDS to get back into regular work asap or I'm going to strangle him.


----------



## kctop72

Well helllooooo y'all! It's Thursday and its going to be a beautiful day! 

Still saddle shopping. I've found someone to buy both my saddles but they buy and sell so they don't want to give me what I want or need to get the kind of saddle I want, sigh...... I also want to gi to 4T tack shop on Saturday but dh don't wanna go and he'd probably be upset with me if I went without him, sighing again. ..... Who said patience is a virtue? ?????

Have a great day y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

Isn't saddle shopping so fun KC?! I'm doing it too, except I'm trying to find an extra wide tree English saddle, and they're few and far between. I found one but it won't work :/, lovely saddle but the gullet channel was too narrow. I've been looking for close to two months now, hopefully you don't have to look so long!


----------



## kctop72

What kind of english saddle and what size gullet? I see all kinds and can keep an eye out for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Really, Sully? There are a gazillion tack sale Facebook pages, and I swear there are often extra wides for sale from all those Warmblood owners! But they are not Texas-exclusive sites, and you may be looking for local to try on first.


----------



## SullysRider

kctop72 said:


> What kind of english saddle and what size gullet? I see all kinds and can keep an eye out for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! Close contact, 17", extra wide tree with a large gullet channel (channel that runs underneath the saddle to the back. Prefer higher end brands. I wish I could say I see a lot of western saddles and could keep an eye out for you, my area is dominated by English, so that's what everything caters to.


----------



## SullysRider

Cynical25 said:


> Really, Sully? There are a gazillion tack sale Facebook pages, and I swear there are often extra wides for sale from all those Warmblood owners! But they are not Texas-exclusive sites, and you may be looking for local to try on first.


I'm on English Tack Trader and English Saddles for Sale, care to share your facebook groups lol


----------



## kctop72

Ok, help me out sully. What are the higher end brands for english saddles?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Well, here's a 17" Beval. Not top quality brand, but decent IMO.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/257203617723986/permalink/480437605400585/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/430560443625177/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/412829235434399/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/477960298900622/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/518765218169732/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/293031070831650/


----------



## SullysRider

kctop72 said:


> Ok, help me out sully. What are the higher end brands for english saddles?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pessoa, County, CWD, Antares, Frank Baines, those are a few that come to mind. No HDR, Toulouse, or Collegiate.

ETA Devoucoux


----------



## SullysRider

Cynical25 said:


> Well, here's a 17" Beval. Not top quality brand, but decent IMO.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/257203617723986/permalink/480437605400585/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/430560443625177/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/412829235434399/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/477960298900622/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/518765218169732/
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/293031070831650/


Thanks, and I already bought a Beval hoping it would fit, but since they run narrow their extra wide is too narrow. Thanks for the groups!


----------



## kctop72

The only name I have really even heard of is Crosby (I think). Is it any good?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

kctop72 said:


> The only name I have really even heard of is Crosby (I think). Is it any good?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have experience with the new Crosby's but I know a lot of people like the older ones. Though they do tend to run narrow, so not sure if it would work. Even in an extra wide he needs a relatively generous extra wide.


----------



## mammakatja

I have an old Crosby dressage saddle and it is my go to for seat depth, security and comfort when I ride English. I do have a huge hang up with Stubbens. Have always loved the old ones as a rider and as an old saddle collector, but I have to say the Crosby beats any Stubben I've ridden in when it comes to comfort. Of course I've only ever sat in really old German made ones as well as just my OLD Crosby so I don't know how newer ones compare. I know it's not easy to find older extra wides though.


----------



## kctop72

Sully, saw an add on the "Tack Hoarders!!!" facebook page that you may be interested in. Look them up if you haven't already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

kctop72 said:


> Sully, saw an add on the "Tack Hoarders!!!" facebook page that you may be interested in. Look them up if you haven't already.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I asked to join


----------



## Cynical25

It is so pretty outside! Difficult returning to the office after my lunch break...


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Hope y'all are able to enjoy the lovely spring weather this weekend. Can't [email protected]


----------



## kctop72

Yes, a very happy Friday to my fellow Texas friends! Going sorting tomorrow night and I can't wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Wow, I thought that maybe I was not getting notifications again but nobody has posted since Friday. Is everyone ok? I'm hoping with the beautiful weather this weekend y'all are out enjoying it with your horses!  
I might have a brand new saddle for nothing; ) Went to roping practice at church tonight and our preacher was given a brand new trophy rroping saddle by one of our other area preachers. He wanted me to try it and it's so comfy but a little big in the gullet for Katy. I asked him how much he wanted for it and he said for me, nothing. It's hard to turn down such a nice ride so gotta see if I can make it work. If not, the saddle shopping starts all over again.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop nice things have a tendency to happen to those who deserve them.
I hope that saddle works out. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Nice, KC, hope the saddle works out!

I am THRILLED with this weather. Absolutely gorgeous outside.

Wishing you all a fantastic week!


----------



## mammakatja

I couldn't have said it better, dba.  Man. I actually fed horses without a jacket this morning!!!!!! It really seems the whole world is in a better mood right now.  Lovin' this weather. Hubby and I are working on my 2 horse trailer today. I'm in the market to sell it and get something that will haul at least 3 or 4. When I first bought my 2 horse, I had one daughter playing with me and now I have 2 that want to do everything with me so I have to be able to haul mine and 2 other rides. I love my trailer because it's an extra tall, extra wide but I think we'll start having some major sibling rivalry if I can't haul both daughters. LOL So. Anyone in the market for a good shape older Turnbow, extra tall and wide?


----------



## Cynical25

DB - when are your mares due???


----------



## SullysRider

mammakatja said:


> I couldn't have said it better, dba.  Man. I actually fed horses without a jacket this morning!!!!!! It really seems the whole world is in a better mood right now.  Lovin' this weather. Hubby and I are working on my 2 horse trailer today. I'm in the market to sell it and get something that will haul at least 3 or 4. When I first bought my 2 horse, I had one daughter playing with me and now I have 2 that want to do everything with me so I have to be able to haul mine and 2 other rides. I love my trailer because it's an extra tall, extra wide but I think we'll start having some major sibling rivalry if I can't haul both daughters. LOL So. Anyone in the market for a good shape older Turnbow, extra tall and wide?


I've been looking for an extra tall extra wide, but it has to be a straight load, have a rear ramp, and be a bumper pull so I haven't been having much luck! It wouldn't happen to fit the bill would it?


----------



## mammakatja

SullysRider said:


> I've been looking for an extra tall extra wide, but it has to be a straight load, have a rear ramp, and be a bumper pull so I haven't been having much luck! It wouldn't happen to fit the bill would it?


Check, check, and check!  It also has a walk through in front with doors on either side. So no hay cradle or tack nook underneath. I always prefer the walk through/escape room in the front over the hay cradle.


----------



## clippityclop

Posting for Nu since she can't right now:

The 59th Annual Scottsdale Arabian Horse Show 2014 â€“ iEquine

Live coverage of the 59th annual Scottsdale Arabian Horse Show


----------



## clippityclop

I like Albion saddles - preferably dressage types - altho they aren't the cheapest things, but they will fit the wider/big-bone 17+ hand horses very well.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical25 said:


> DB - when are your mares due???


cynical thanks for asking. 3 of the mares will be due middle of May .
The other two should be due in June. They were pasture bred so I dont have the exact dates but both were covered by the stallion in Mid June.
I should have 2 Quarabs and 3 purebred arabians . One already sold.
Now I just need to find homes for at least 2 of last years. The colt and Lone Star Dancer. I am putting all of them up for sale but Kemah is the best of the 3 and out of my favorite mare. She has a gulustra plume which means her tail is black and white. She is black with very little white so she is going to be stunning. If I keep one it will be her.
Lone Star Dancer is bay and is a heavily flexed rabicano and unusual I think she will be the first one sold if just for her colour. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

Is that the little colt I like so much dba? Deployment really puts a monkey wrench in my life plans (of course, man plans, god laughs), I feel like I have everything on hold until I get back! Any new pictures of him more grown up?


----------



## dbarabians

Yes it is he.. Sharpie.
I need to arrange a visit with my personal photographer KCTOP to get more pics. He is a ham and enjoys attention.
If you think you are still interested I can hold him for you for the next year . Our service members deserve special treatment.
Unless of course kctop whose heart he has stolen convinces her DH that she cant live without him.
He is going to look exactly like his sire. His dam is a babson bred mare.
I do have his half brother who is recovering from an injury. He will be 3 in Aug. I have sold him twice so his price is very reasonable. If he were taller and not so cowhocked he would go main ring halter. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, just let me know, I'm always ready for a visit to see my Magic man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

No, I wouldn't want to 'reserve' a horse. There's a big part of me that believes that if he is meant to be mine, fate will have it so that it works out that way when I finally can bring my second horse home. Fate has been more generous to me than I have ever deserved both in horses and elsewhere, so I will continue to wait. If not, then he will end up with the home he should have and off your feed bill anyway!  

I have to admit to keeping my fingers crossed, though I know I will get a good natured telling off from my more experienced endurance mentors for getting a youngster. But more and more I find myself enjoying the 'teaching and training' aspects of good minded youngsters. I'll keep an eye out for your next photoshoot!


----------



## SullysRider

mammakatja said:


> Check, check, and check!  It also has a walk through in front with doors on either side. So no hay cradle or tack nook underneath. I always prefer the walk through/escape room in the front over the hay cradle.


It's exactly what I'm looking for. If you're serious about selling it I'd like specs and pics! And location would be nice too lol, TX is big so not sure I would want to drive to El Paso or Amarillo haha.


----------



## mammakatja

Sully, I'll pm ya!


----------



## BKLD

If only I was in the market to get a horse myself...you're driving me a bit crazy db, with all of your pretty Arabs for sale :lol:.

I'm hoping to go see Bobby tonight. It's been about a week and a half since I last saw him. Toni (his owner) actually texted me this morning to check up on me and see if I was still interested, since I had been busy enough that I hadn't kept in contact .


----------



## dbarabians

Sharpie if you are serious about endurance I offer major discounts to buyers that compete.
I know from my own experience that our service members are not exactly flush with cash.
I want my foals to do well and to promote my breeding program.
Majic is going to be taller than either his sire or dam. She is 14 hh and Star is 14.2.

BKLD there are plenty of horses here so when you get ready I am certain there will be one for you.

Kctop maybe we can schedule a visit next weekend . I need the farrier too. 

I can finally go to the bank everyone. I now have a picture ID and new debit cards!!!!!!!
I just hope that the products of unwed parents that stole my wallet are brought to justice. Or that their mothers get picked up by animal control. Rabid female dog that she must be. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Dba, glad to hear everything is getting back to normal for you. What day would work better for you this weekend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Either day is good for me kctop. I might have to run into Dallas SAT sometime but am trying to avoid it.
Sharpie when she posts Magics picture your going to ...want want want him.
Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

That's no fair dba! If you were a woman I'd say you were a temptress! I compete/ complete LD with my QH now, but he's just a good boy. He's the horse I had already and he loves the trail, loves to work, and lives to please but his eventual role is to be my 'anybody' horse and my buddy. He has trouble staying cool and pulsing down in the heat so I don't think it's fair to push him too far, especially as I want to do the longer distances and still keep him sound, happy and healthy.


----------



## dbarabians

Thats ok sharpie you can call me anything. Some of the names people call me I earned. Not intentionally but I did deserve them at the time.
Sharpie you will not be in the military forever and you now know someone who breeds durable arabians that should go 25-100 miles at a time.
I would rather breed a Tevis top ten than national champion in the show ring.
Sooner or later arabian breeders are going to stop putting so much importance on "pretty" at least I hope so.
When your ready and if I am still breathing I might just have the horse for you. 
In fact after Cassius has shown he will be conditioned for endurance.
He might just be old enough for you to use then.. 
We can discuss this and I am serious. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Looks like it will be Sunday dba. Found out today dh has to take Dillan to his last powerlifting meet before regionals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Sunday it is then. Tell your husband and son I said hello. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

We walked out the door to sticky heat and birds chirping - Colton said with wonder "It feels like we're in the rainforest!" Yes it does, son, yes it does.


----------



## BKLD

What a day for going out to Equest! It was so muggy out today, the instructor's paper was getting damp just from the air! Sweating like crazy, and it isn't even that hot.


----------



## Cynical25

I didn't dare leave the office for lunch, NO ONE needs to see my hair react to this humidity.

My fiancé's cousin's fiancé (lol) just started volunteering at Equest, too


----------



## BKLD

Cool Cyn . 

I just learned that Bobby isn't feeling well :-(. I don't have the details yet, just that the vet was called out and advised that he be kept quiet for a few days.


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning, Texans!

Hope Bobby recovers quickly, BK 

My horse was a perfect gentleman last night, so I kept our session short. Two black Percheron's have moved into the facility and they are GORGEOUS. Hope I'm at the barn to see them drive someday.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey guys! Figured it was time I pop back in on here  Although I talk to most of you daily on fb lol. But not DB cause he never gets on there! How are you?!


----------



## dbarabians

I am fine and thanks for asking.
I hope you and your family are well.
Are you enjoying this crazy Texas weather?

Once again I am reminded of the dreaded facebook. I keep forgetting my password since I dont use it often. Maybe I should write it down like the rest of the old people. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

DB, when are your mares due???


----------



## dbarabians

In May and June. 3 in early to mid May and the other 2 in June. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We are great, thanks! And we LOVE Texas and it's crazy weather!

My mare is due the same time as yours.... we can go through the obnoxious foal watch together!


----------



## dbarabians

I suggest that I haul my 5 to your place and you can then experience foal watch for numerous mares. Enough to last a lifetime.
I would forgo the experience this year as much as I would miss it but for my Texas forum friends I would gladly sacrifice my enjoyment for theirs. 
If there are any other fools.... I mean friends are interested just let me know. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hahaaa! Now wouldn't that be something! Hey, at least we could get regular updated pics and stuff! hehehehe


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So I took a few and flipped back through the past posts.....to see that DB goes to jail?! Whaaaat! I'm never slacking on hf again! I miss all the action! LOL 

I'm still feeling very pouty and discouraged about all this pretty weather and having no horse  I want to go ride more than ever! I have been looking around....but there is a major shortage of gaited horses in this area. I'm wanting one that is ready to go and won't need a bunch of work to be trail ready. Boooo


----------



## BKLD

Well, Bobby's blood work came back normal, which is great! From what Toni told me, he's doing better. I still haven't gone out to see him, but I'm sure that he'll be fine.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!!!

Planned to hit the barn after work, but last night I was told we're going out on the town with some friends. What to wear....


----------



## kctop72

Yes, happy Friday my fellow Texans! I think the new saddle is going to work. I'm gonna look into a classic equine pad with added wither support that contours to her body type, as it is now. I know their expensive but it's worth it if it's more comfortable for us! 
Dillan has a regular powerlifting meet tomorrow and then the regional meet next Saturday in Decatur then we're done with extra curricular school activities. Kinda sad but good....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just look at this whale! She's 254 days along according to her last cover date of 6/11...so she still has around 100 days to go! Do you guys think her size is normal for this stage? She was nowhere near this big with Pan at this time.


----------



## dbarabians

That foal will really start to grow now. In the last trimester it gains a pound a day.
You think she is big now wait a couple of months. She will look like moby dicks mother. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG if it gains a pond a day now....there's just no way! I don't see how her body can hold that! lol. She wasn't this big though with Pan. It's like in the last month she has just exploded in size, like literally doubled.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Here's the horsopotamus the last couple months prior up to today. The progression of huuuuge...


11/30/13








LOL look at the crooked saddle. 


12/01/13










12/17/13










12/17/13










1/30/14










And today 2/21/14


----------



## dbarabians

If Pan was her first foal her muscles may not have been stretched enough to show very early.
Now that she has had a foal those muscles are not as tight. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

hahaha, love the progression photos! Perhaps baby is just in a weird, sideways lying position? I mean, you could visibly see my human passenger move around, in utero, trying out different positions.

It's a beautiful day. I want to be at the barn, not the office!


----------



## womack29

Love the pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Those progression photos are awesome!  

Yay! I got a ride in today. I have to sneak them in now because I started a 2nd job in the evenings. Luckily my sub job during the day is not a daily thing so I took advantage of not being called today. I'm just glad it's Friday. Two nights off and a whole weekend to ride. I think it's supposed to be beautiful until Monday.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello Everyone!! hope everyone and their horses are doing great. 

I was wondering has anyone rode their horses in Big Bend National Park or Guadalupe national park? I want to go so bad!! and anyone live near Big Spring? I need some horsey friends to ride with!

On another note, does anyone know of a horse trailer for sale in western texas? must be at least 7 ft tall. and I would really like to stay under $2000. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BKLD

Hello, hope everyone's weekend is going well!

I had a nice, horse filled Saturday. Equest in the morning, spending time with Bobby in the evening. Kind of an adventure since Bobby and Huey didn't want to come in from the pasture; it took us probably an hour to catch both of them. I'll be riding today, so I'm excited for that . Hopefully the new reins will work out so that I'm not sending quite so many mixed signals to Bobby.


----------



## SullysRider

Well hope everybody's weekend (and even week!) has gone better than mine. At this point so confused and hurt, anyway going on a rant now so I'll stop.


----------



## kctop72

SullysRider, we don't mind if you vent. Hope your day/week gets better! 

Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

kctop72 said:


> SullysRider, we don't mind if you vent. Hope your day/week gets better!
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm pretty sure y'all don't want to hear about my relationship troubles. Thanks!


----------



## dbarabians

Sullys rider, this group is about friendship. Friendship is about support, love, and understanding.
Everyone has problems and if I can post about my trip to the holding cell your relationship issues will not cause a problem. Shalom


----------



## womack29

kctop72 said:


> SullysRider, we don't mind if you vent. Hope your day/week gets better!
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed Sunday!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree one thing I love about this group here and on facebook is the support. I have gotten advice and encouragement from so many. I may have never meet anyone here in person but consider all of you my friends


----------



## womack29

A great day. I was supposed to work but got there and hospital census down and was asked if I wanted to go home. Heck ya I went home. Came home and rode my girl for an hour out in the fields and now just relaxing. I hate the call days I have to do so getting let go on my call day is liking it was to skip school in high school.


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry you're having a rough time, Sully, hope things improve!

Gorgeous day, all the windows are open to take advantage of the breeze . Going to the barn in a bit, after a great early afternoon playing cards and board games with my son.


----------



## SullysRider

dbarabians said:


> Sullys rider, this group is about friendship. Friendship is about support, love, and understanding.
> Everyone has problems and if I can post about my trip to the holding cell your relationship issues will not cause a problem. Shalom


Ok, well a fair warning this post is going to be loonnnngg.

Background: We've been dating for two years (well two years in about a month), he's three years older than me, we're both college students

His family HATES me. I have always been nice to them, but they have hated me from the beginning. 

*Mom*- I understand why his mom hates me. When we first started dating he was a huge momma's boy, to the point where it was debilitating. She is very overbearing and controlling towards him and his brother. He was early twenties when we started dating and he didn't even know how to make macaroni and cheese, the box kind. She had waited on him hand and foot his whole life and sheltered him. She always cleaned up his messes (speeding tickets for example) so he never learned to do anything. He still lives at home because he doesn't want to leave home (yikes!). Though he has moments when he does. We are both at community college right now, him because of not wanting to leave home and me because I graduated early but knew I didn't have the work ethic for a university. When we started dating that started changing, he came to me instead of her to talk and tried to figure out things with me instead of having her do all the work for him. So that's why she hates me. As soon as she saw that happening and she saw her little boy growing up and falling in love she immediately started giving him lectures about how he should break up with me. He didn't listen but that gets the ball rolling.

*Dad*- I'm not quite sure why his dad hates me. I actually might, his dad is very verbally abusive. And he has issues (possibly bipolar). Well when we started dating and my boyfriend was no longer hearing negative things he started to not listen to his dad when he said negative things and this bothers his dad. His dad has tried to control our relationship from the beginning and has succeeded in some ways. Again his dad told him he should break up with me like his mom did. Again he didn't listen, but hearing his dad constantly harp on him about our relationship has caused some of the issues we're dealing with. He also doesn't like that I'm three years younger even though he's 9 years older than his wife.

*Half-sister*- She has issues. Did drugs, was a teen mom. Married a guy who's 30 years older than her. Her mom growing up didn't allow her dad in her life because she knew he was verbally abusive. (His dad has been married 4 times BTW) She automatically hates ANY girl is his life and has been very rude to me. I have also been nothing but nice to her. He made a happy birthday post on my Facebook wall and in it he said I was the best girlfriend ever, then she got all ****ed off and commented on it saying he should break up with me and where was her best sister in the world post. I personally do not consider her his family with the way she has treated him and his family (long story not going into) but I still encourage him to visit and go with him to visit her. 

His cousins also hate me, because he is a "v****a" for doing anything for me. They make fun of him calling him whipped and calling him a v****a if he so much as cares about my feelings. They blame me for him not drinking because I don't drink when in fact *he* is the one who doesn't want to drink. But they will not listen to him when he says it's his choice. I have also been nothing but nice to them and in fact still visit them with him. While we were at his family's house they were all there and we went up there for the weekend. I was very stressed out and upset that weekend because I knew they didn't like me. I spent all day sitting on the bench on the porch while he was off doing things with them because they did not want me involved. Around 11 PM I asked him if I could talk with him and he came inside with me. I told him how I was feeling, well they barged inside and pulled him (physically pulled him) outside and left me there. I then went outside and he came back in with me, they did this several times and he would not tell them to stop. I could hear them outside telling him to break up with me and them calling him whipped because he wanted to go in and talk to me. 

*What I have done wrong:* 
*1.*Tried to make him stop playing video games. I CANNOT stand video games, hate them. When we first started dating I did not know he played them and once I found out the extent I was appalled. So I tried to get him to stop playing them, *but* I realized that was wrong of me and I now support him and in fact buy him video games. Because if that's what he likes and it's doing no harm, I don't have a problem with it. 
*2.* This one isn't so much what I did wrong, but something that has caused friction in the relationship, I am and always have been very mature for my age. He is the exact opposite. So it has caused some issues, but we have worked on them as they came and I wouldn't say that is what is going wrong now. 

*Good and Bad of relationship:*
Bad- 
1. The whole relationship it's been a struggle to get him to care about me or my feelings, it has always been about him. 
2. He is a carbon copy of his father, selfish, ADD, and verbally abusive, possibly even bipolar
3. One second he loves me and the relationship the next he hates it

Good-
1. We have a ton in common
2. He has 95% stopped the verbal abuse because I told him I wouldn't stand for it, and that even if he apologizes it doesn't take back what he said
3. He has grown up quite a bit

*Current Issues:*

He has _serious_ self esteem issues because of his father. He puts any girl I know to shame. So hearing his father, mother, and family tell him how bad are relationship is and how he should break up with me has taken a serious toll on him. 

One of things we have in common is fitness, we both like fitness and he got me into cycling which I love. But over the past year he has been very unmotivated to do anything fitness wise because of his father and mother harping on him so much. His dad has been very harsh on him because of the relationship. So he has gained weight...

Which leads us to the next issue, he doesn't want to do anything anymore! It's a struggle to even get him to go into the store because he feels so bad about himself. I try and be there for him and support him and help him see himself positively. But it's a losing battle because of what he hears at home. 

Which again leads us to the next issue, his parents blame everything on me. And they have him convinced that it is my fault. Which frankly I have been treated downright sh***y by them and I don't think they should have attacked and try to control the relationship like they did/do. I have done nothing to warrant them treating me or the relationship this way. 

I have tried getting him to go and do more things. I try to get him to go out for a run with me. When I make food for him I make healthy meals. I've tried signing us up for fun runs and mud runs. I've tried getting him to join clubs and groups. I've tried getting him to do a skeet league with me. I've tried signing us up for photography workshops (something we have in common). But he feels so bad about himself I can't get him to do anything. And then it gets blamed back on the relationship. 

Another issue- I am currently vehicle-less because my truck was totaled. I am also currently dealing with anxiety while driving because the accident that totaled my truck could have easily killed me and it really shook me up. (It was BAD). So he does have to sometimes drive me places (I try to find my own ride before I ask him), and when he does have to he gets ****ed off and says I'm suffocating him. He will take me because he knows it's being a good boyfriend, but it's almost like there's an internal war going on with him about it. 

It's almost like there's an internal war going on with him period. He says he doesn't want to break up, that I'm a really good girlfriend and am his dream girl. That he can see himself marrying me. And that if we broke up he would just be looking for the exact same thing to replace me and he doesn't think he'll find it. But then he also wants to break up cause of all the issues. And from pressure from his parents.

I am willing to work on everything and help him through things, I do truly love him and want him to be happy. But he doesn't want to give anything time. I have been trying and trying to get him to have a better image of himself and have been practically bending over backwards in doing so. He says him getting back into shape would help things tremendously, but he doesn't want to wait to do that. He wants it to happen overnight. I have been busting my butt to get him to get back into shape. I went and spent quite a bit of money to get him all new workout clothes, I've tried to sign us up for runs, I ask him to go run with me all the time. I bought two pairs of very expensive rollerblades to get him to rollerblade with me (again something we have in common).

I have been working on myself with the driving and will be renewing my license soon (I haven't done it since I wasn't driving) and will also be getting a vehicle soon. I think this will help but again he doesn't want to give it time. Not even two weeks. I realize it puts strain on him and am trying to change it. 

It has also turned into a family or me type deal, which I don't want at all. I do want him to stand up for me to his family when they say rude demeaning things but he won't. I don't want to cut him off from his family, and I do feel that if he said something his family might back off a little and realize that he doesn't agree with them or think it's ok. I think his family thinks he agrees with them. Which he's at war with that too, he goes back and forth. Sometimes what his family did to me is wrong, sometimes they possibly have a point. I have asked him if I did anything to his family or him to deserve how they treat me and it's always a no. But then I get the well maybe they have a point. 

He no longer has any friends, him not wanting to do anything and stopping what he was doing caused all but one to slowly fade away. And this again gets blamed on me. I figure if I could get him to go out and do stuff he could easily make more, but he doesn't want to go and do anything. 

Well I think I covered most of everything, sorry it's so long. If anybody read it all they deserve a reward. 

So at this point I'm just hurt and confused. I am willing to work on it and make some changes but I feel like he isn't. It's like he's throwing an endless pity party and nothing I can do will change that. 

When things are good he makes me insanely happy and I could see staying with him. But obviously, when things are bad, they're bad. So currently he broke up with me yesterday, but as he was bringing my things over he said he couldn't do it because of said reasons above. So then he wanted me to come over. But then since then he won't talk, has been upset non stop and has been at war whether to break up with me or not. I feel like I'm drowning. But at the same time I feel like I should try and help him and save the relationship. But I do have a tendency to care too much and try too hard for others. And obviously I can't do much about it if he isn't willing to give it the time or effort.


----------



## SullysRider

Dear gosh that is long, sorry guys.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

dont be sorry Sully! it is good to get it off your chest. It is ridiculous how similar our relationships are. His parents are the same exact way. Mother over-bearing, can not let go of him, and is absolutely psycho towards me and mentally instable! (even her parents said that about her! lol) and his dad is VERY abusive and has had a big effect on him. Our bad things in our relationship are identical. I have been married to my husband for 2 years and been together for 4 total. First year maybe less, he was prince charming, couldn't describe how amazing he was. but after first year he started to be more and more like his dad. and I going through the same troubles as you. It just that I don't feel like he has changed as much as you say yours did. If you ever wanna talk feel free to personal message me, I truly understand what you going through, I am still dealing with it..and we are married.


----------



## BKLD

Yuck Sully, I hope things get better for you. And don't worry about it, we're such a supportive group, you can talk about pretty much anything here and we don't mind .

Ugh, Bobby was *super* spooky today. We tried tacking him up in the round pen (none of the tie-outs were free) and he spooked badly when I tried putting the saddle on him. Nearly took out the round pen and me with it. Needless to say, I didn't ride today :-(.


----------



## equinesnfelines

sullysrider----you do not know me and i do not know you----but God knows us both----praying for His peace to be upon you. ask Him for wisdom and discernment----re read your own post over! there should be balance in all things----relationships esp. these issues do not define you--take a long honest look at where you want to be in 5 yrs----you have already invested 2. what i have come to realize (not trying to be more than i am, snidish or anything judgemental or negative) but--IMHO--the only time we can change anyone is if they are wearing diapers!!!LOL. changes must start within....he must want the change more for himself than anyone first. the very best to you in your endeavors. if there is anything negative read into my post i apologize--not intentional at all.


----------



## kctop72

Sully, we'll be praying for you. You're in a tough spot with a decision to make and equinefelines makes some great points. Dba is the expert in this area and am sure will have some great words of wisdom for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

(((Hugs))) Sully!


----------



## kctop72

Here are a few pics from DBA's today.....they were sooooo cute!
























































































Enjoy....

My friend took some pictures witha real camera so I'm hoping to get some better ones soon......


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I enjoyed your visit and meeting your eldest daughter.
Thanks for taking pictures to prove I do indeed have horses.
The foals are 9 months old and will be weaned this week.
The bay is named Lone Star Dancer, the black colt with the 4 white feet star strip and snip is Magic, and the black filly with the star is Kemah by Starlight. The dappled gray is my newest addition and we call her Maggie.

The foals are all for sale and Sharpie you get first pick. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Sullys rider , I am a therapist and IMPO you need to run not walk to a mental health professional and seek treatment.
No one deserves to be treated the way you are. No one deserves emotional abuse. No one needs to stay in a relationship that is so problematic.
No one who is emotionally secure would allow themselves to live like this.
Your boyfriend needs treatment for IMPO major depression.
I highly recommend that the two of you attend relationship counseling.
You can PM me if you want to discuss this further.
There is hope for you and the relationship if the two of you are willing to save it. I wish you the best . Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Sorry I didn't caption them on here. The first 3 are of Lone Star Dancer, she was extremely fascinated by my friends camera She followed us around, sniffing and trying to nibble on everything, csmera included!
The next 4 are of Stars Black Magic, who was napping when we got there. I probably could have sat on him and he wouldn't have cared. He's sooooo laid back!
The next 3 are of Kemah by Starlight, I think she's going to be the tallest one. That's her momma in the second picture with her and all you can see is the very top of her back and wither. Her head is under Kemah's nibbling on hay.

I can not wait until they shed out this year


----------



## Cynical25

Thank you, KC for updating us on DB's foals! Such a gorgeous weekend for your photo shoot, too.

Sully, I'm so sorry you're in a bad place in your relationship. I second DB, please seek some counseling to help clear your head. Please really think hard about what YOU want and need, and whether it is truly possible with this man. If he has freely given what you need in the past, there is hope. But if your needs are rarely met, it's unlikely that will come about in the future.

I stuck out 7 years in a relationship which, in hindsight, should have ended after a few months, because a) there is a level of comfort in being with someone, and b) I thought the right thing to do was stick it out "for better or for worse." Unfortunately, it took too many years to realize that when she did things that made her life better, mine became worse and vice versa.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I hope you all had a nice weekend! We finally got to experience some of the fun of Ft. Worth! Went to the World's Greatest Horseman finals on Saturday...which was pretty cool, and later that night went down town and had a BLAST! I was feeling it yesterday though lol!

So, Arabians just got a whole lot cooler. I have recently learned that they can gait! I even saw videos and it is a true lateral gait. I'm impressed. I would definitely consider a gaited Arabian for my new riding horse!


----------



## SullysRider

That's the problem though, when things are good we mesh perfectly and are best friends as well as being in a relationship. He has cared about my feelings, and has done things for me. 

The problem comes when his dad and mom come in and tell him it's wrong. In their relationship his father lives a completely separate life and never listens/does anything with/cares about his wife. So they think that's how it's supposed to be. And he has the need to please his parents, so that's where the war comes in. I would definitely not consider his parents as role models for a good relationship but he will not not listen to them. 

If the relationship was all bad I would have been gone way way long ago. But that's where I have the issue is that when things are good they are awesome. So that's where the not wanting to give up on comes from. He wants to be a good boyfriend, but his parents have been so controlling his whole life that he cannot go against them. 

And unfortunately they're not role models, especially in the relationship department. So when it is just him and not his parents opinion and views in our relationship, he is a very good boyfriend. But his parents interject and tell him it's wrong, and he cannot see that they are not right. All he knows is his parents relationship, and his parents have practically brainwashed him. 

Db, I will pm you when I get to a real computer.


ETA Thanks for the support guys! It's nice to know y'all have my back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Sullys rider why are you making excuses for your boyfriends behavior?
That is something to think about.
PM me when you can.

EMS Tnnwalkers arabians are truly the most versatile breed . Not only are they a jack of all trades they have been used to improve or develope all light horse breeds. Shalom


----------



## SullysRider

I did not notice I was making excuses for him, thank you for pointing that out. I guess I can see where it would be very hard for him in the situation, though that doesn't mean it's right. He knows his parents relationship is not a good one so I do not understand why he listens to them on the issue. Maybe it's because I was raised to think for myself and form my own opinions. 


On another note I just got a call from the barn owner that Sully is colicing! This is the second time within 2-3 weeks with no obvious cause.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Praying for y'all sullysrider (you, bf and horse). I hope everything works out the way you want it to. But remember, if it doesn't, that means God has different plans for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Hope your Sully horse is ok! Keep us updated.

I should have IT disable my Internet so I will actually get my work done, ugh. Searching saddles again, despite no budget to back up my oogling. I longed Cash yesterday, and my too wide saddle ended up sliding forward during his silly I-don't-want-to-get-back-to-work antics. Sigh.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hope your horse is ok sully! Have you checked the hay/feed to see if any of it is bad?

On another note Sully, I hope you don't mind me commenting on your situation...I have been in a situation similar to your relationship. My advice FWIW....move on. Where can a relationship like that really go?? If it's already this much drama and trouble, it will only get much worse if you were to marry, move in together, etc. Also, think about having kids (if you plan to that is) would his parents be the type of grandparents you want spending time with your child? There's a whole lot to think about here! And please don't think I'm one to give up, I had to fight to keep my marriage together and we had some rough times, but stuck it out because we knew it could be good and the problems we had were not like the ones you are facing (much of it was due to his PTSD...he was a sniper in the marine corps). I know it can be scary and hard to make a big change like breaking up. As people we tend to get settled into routines, and when those routines are disturbed we feel like we've lost control. You may end up finding that it's not him that you love and miss, it's the _idea_ of him you're longing for.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Just had a close call with the chickens!! This little dog just got one of my hens and was running through the pasture with her in it's mouth, and just I was tearing outside to chase after them Ted (hubby's gelding) went after that dog head down and front feet thundering! The dog dropped the hen and took off under the back fence! Hooray for Ted, he saved my hen! That dog has been around here before and chased my chickens. We have fired a warning shot and run it off and have scolded it several other times. Next time it shows up will be it's last, I intend to shoot it. I will not have some dog come on MY property and attack my animals! Seems like the chickens are having a dangerous time lately...we just had to eliminate an aerial threat this weekend, and today another one is circling around and sitting in the trees at close range! Guess there's just gonna guns blasting here all week! lol


----------



## SullysRider

Well Sully is no longer with us. I made the decision to put him down, he was super painful and it didn't look like he was going to come out of it easy. I was already going to put him down due to arthritis and soundness issues, but I was hoping to hold on a little longer. Though I am very glad he is no longer suffering. 

Will respond to relationship stuff, and pm you Db, after I've taken a little time.


----------



## HorseMom1025

(((((((((HUGS))))))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

So sorry to hear about Sully. He can now run through the green pastures with our other loved 4 legged friends, pain free. Will be praying for your peace and comfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

sorry that you had to make such a painful decision Sullysrider.
It was the right on to make.
Take your time to heal and one day you will smile and laugh again. Shalom


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I am so sorry Sully. you did the right thing for him. I will be praying for you. stay strong, and keep your head up.


----------



## equinesnfelines

oh sullysrider----(((((hugs)))))----so very sorry. it takes an awesome love for a horse to let it go when it is best for the horse.....i know it is hard no matter what...was told by a very wise woman once "they don't go far from those who loved them"...i have come to believe it. will be praying God's comfort upon you!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Awww so sorry to hear about you boy


----------



## Cynical25

I'm so sorry about Sully. You are in my thoughts. (((hugs)))


----------



## SullysRider

I haven't worked up to doing his stall yet, it's all torn up, looks like an ocean in a bad storm. And like he tried to dig to China in front of his stall door. I'm going to make a pillow using his blanket, a throw pillow type. One girl had the barn had a smart comment to make about it, like she does about everything (she definitely had something to say when I got a second horse). Normally I don't say anything, but I did this time. I know it was wrong to say something back, but you don't make a smart comment about this type of thing. I just told her that if her horse is suffering like he was I hope she has the decency to do her (she has a mare) the same kindness. 

Feeling much better about it today, yesterday I was struggling a little bit with feeling guilty thinking I didn't do enough for him. But honestly I'm relieved going to the barn and not having to see him not being able to trot and on his worst days being quite lame.

Thanks guys for all the support, on both things. I really do appreciate it. Y'all have given me things to think about and outsiders' opinions. 

On a happier note my saddle should be here in a few weeks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines

"Feeling much better about it today, yesterday I was struggling a little bit with feeling guilty thinking I didn't do enough for him. But honestly I'm relieved going to the barn and not having to see him not being able to trot and on his worst days being quite lame."

you were right to respond to an inappropriate comment--how else will that person be educated in "tact"! you did her a favor by setting her straight.

the pillow is a great idea!!! you will cherish it! 

you did right by him...long story short (she will always be part of the story of my life)--founder (aborting twins, massive uterine infection, etc. all this back in the day) but--the extra time bought by trims and treatments was for me--the letting her go to be whole again was for her. did alot of growing up that day. have come to realize it is all on loan--even "my" horses.

God be with you thruout your days ahead....

(her bit hangs on my wall-36 yrs later below her pic


----------



## mammakatja

Oh Sully I'm so so sorry you're having to go through this difficult time on top of everything else. You absolutely did do everything you could so don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Somebody told me once we have them to lose them. I guess that's true with any pet. Hang in there girl. (((Hugs)))


----------



## farmpony84

The hinges on the old wooden door creaked with a low whine as Farmpony slowly entered the room. She quickly glanced around, taking in her surroundings as her eyes adjusted to the brightness of the sun. She shaded her eyes with her left hand and ran her boot through the dry dust, remembering the scents and the feel of the Texas land beneath her. It had been nearly 30 years since she had set foot on the soil. She listened to the Yellow Rose of Texas playing in the background before she spun around and jumped on the vacant chairs and screamed... VIRGINIA IN THE HOUSE....before racing out of this thread and back into the cold wetness before the natives could catch her...


----------



## SullysRider

A 5 year old made me bawl today. 
I partial board, so I know the other boarders quite well. Well there is a little girl who loved Sully and would always hand feed him grass one blade at a time everyday. 

She made me a card today and it was possibly one of the sweetest things ever. On the outside of the card was a picture of me and her. Inside the card was a picture of Sully eating grass and it said "Jesus loves Sully". On the back was a note she wrote, saying she knows Jesus and God will love Sully, and for them to please make sure he has enough grass. 

She also asked her class to pray for me and Sully today, and they did (she goes to a Christian private school).

Her mom is the one who hauled Sully to the vet yesterday, afterwards she was unhooking the trailer and the little girl told her that she couldn't unhook yet because they still had to go get Sully. Her mother told her that Sully wasn't coming back and she ran to his stall and started bawling. 

I was really touched by it and will be keeping the card.


----------



## clippityclop

That brought tears to my eyes. Gosh. :-(


----------



## kctop72

Me too cc.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I never know what to say in situations like this :-(. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cynical25

What a sweet child. How wonderful that Sully lived a well-loved life


----------



## mammakatja

Kids are truly amazing. Their genuine love and brutal honesty should be a great example to many of us adults. Sully was definitely loved. I hope you're doing better today, Sullysrider.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Aww, how sweet. The rawness of a child is something to truly cherish.


----------



## SullysRider

Oh y'all should have seen me. I am very glad the people at my barn have been very nice and understanding about it (except for the one girl, but boo her). 

I did ask for part of his tail back, and I should be getting that in the next couple of days. Not sure if I want to have anything made from it yet. 

I'm thinking of doing a shadow box, I have some show ribbons and a few other things from him still, though I do wish I had more pictures of him. Unfortunately I never ordered professional show photos and I didn't take many photos. 

I haven't even been thinking about the relationship stuff, that's completely on the back burner right now. Though my boyfriend has been very understanding about it and even cried also (shh don't tell him I told y'all that).


----------



## clippityclop

Just got some fun news - a riding 'sister' in my group (we ride in the SHNF together) from Magnolia won the AERC's Limited Distance mileage (most miles accrued in LD) award on her Missouri Foxtrotter for 2013. That is just the neatest thing - and on a gaited horse - the heaviest breed of gaited horse on top of that. I'm very impressed. My foxtrotter is the most lackadaisical thing on the planet. I once let my oldest daughter condition and take him on a 14 mile intro ride and he's just so big and cumbersome I didn't think he'd make it - but he did. :lol:


----------



## womack29

So sorry to hear about Sully will keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kctop72

Good morning my fellow Texans and happy Friday to MEEEEEE; D

Hope everyone has a terrific Thursday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

Good news today! My saddle that I ordered will be at their main office on Wednesday, then on it's way to me! I will now be able to ride the new horse I bought 2 months ago and have only been able to ride for a week when I had the trial saddle. Definitely a good time for some good news.


----------



## Cynical25

I found a perfect saddle ad just as I HAD to leave work to get my son last night. It had sold by the time I got home. I actually fought back tears.


----------



## SullysRider

Cynical25 said:


> I found a perfect saddle ad just as I HAD to leave work to get my son last night. It had sold by the time I got home. I actually fought back tears.


Aw not I feel bad for me having good saddle luck! What are you looking for?


----------



## BKLD

Hey guys! I hope you all have a great Thursday !

Well, I've finally gotten myself in gear when it comes to school. Everything has already been turned in and being processed, I just need to work out the financial part (yuck). I signed up for the Raider Roadshow in March, and I'm going to visit my aunt and uncle in Lubbock probably around April so that I can see the campus and visit with the departments that I'm interested in, I just need to figure out a date that would work for them. 

If I get into Tech, I'm thinking about trying out for the western team. I'm not the best rider in the world, but it says on their website that they take people who are not experienced, so I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Cynical25

Nah, hope your new saddle works out perfectly!

I'm half-heartedly looking for a western roughout trainer, show pleasure/equitation or reining saddle which fits my 3 year old AND my aesthetic, lol. This was a 16" Billy Cook Roughout Training Saddle with ridiculously little wear for $675 - I should have snatched up the darn thing and been late to get my son!


----------



## SullysRider

BKLD said:


> Hey guys! I hope you all have a great Thursday !
> 
> Well, I've finally gotten myself in gear when it comes to school. Everything has already been turned in and being processed, I just need to work out the financial part (yuck). I signed up for the Raider Roadshow in March, and I'm going to visit my aunt and uncle in Lubbock probably around April so that I can see the campus and visit with the departments that I'm interested in, I just need to figure out a date that would work for them.
> 
> If I get into Tech, I'm thinking about trying out for the western team. I'm not the best rider in the world, but it says on their website that they take people who are not experienced, so I thought I'd give it a shot.


From what I understand most teams take beginners, and give you lessons with hope of you eventually showing. 

I remember one girl who played on the polo team, at I forget which university, and she couldn't even saddle a horse! But she played all four years I believe.


----------



## SullysRider

Cynical25 said:


> Nah, hope your new saddle works out perfectly!
> 
> I'm half-heartedly looking for a western roughout trainer, show pleasure/equitation or reining saddle which fits my 3 year old AND my aesthetic, lol. This was a 16" Billy Cook Roughout Training Saddle with ridiculously little wear for $675 - I should have snatched up the darn thing and been late to get my son!


Definitely haven't seen any of those! I seem to only see barrel saddles around me if I do see western saddles.


----------



## BKLD

It seems like that, Sully. I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with it, but I hope I will. I'll probably go crazy at school if I don't get my horse fix :lol:.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm hoping to get a video today of the mare I'm considering! If I like it the next step will be to arrange to see and ride her. Woot woot getting exciiiiiiteddddd!! Here's a pic for those who haven't seen her on FB. Ahem....DB! lol


----------



## SullysRider

EmsTNWalkers said:


> I'm hoping to get a video today of the mare I'm considering! If I like it the next step will be to arrange to see and ride her. Woot woot getting exciiiiiiteddddd!! Here's a pic for those who haven't seen her on FB. Ahem....DB! lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 380434
> 
> 
> View attachment 380442


Exciting!


----------



## mammakatja

All this talk about new saddles is totally contagious. I need a new saddle like I need a hole in the head, but what did I do yesterday. I bought a saddle. Yea, just like that. On a whim. It's my daughter's horse's fault really. He's the one that is too chunky for her new Christmas present that I was so excited about so I'm advertising it for sale on one of the FB tack swap pages that Y'ALL shared links to not too long ago (so it's y'alls fault too really) and I run across a Kimberly series Down Under Aussie. I have always alway always wanted to ride an Aussie. My husband had one that he lost in our fire but it was a 20" (equal to 18" western) and I might as well have ridden bareback. So anyway, I run across this used Down Under Aussie for $185 shipping included. I figure, whatever, not my size. Well dang it, it was. So I let it go because like I said, don't need another saddle. I figure at that price, it's already gone anyway. This was last week. So I go to bump up my daughter's saddle yesterday, and DANG IT, it's still there. I sorta run it by my husband figuring he would throw a shoe. Well.....I just started a 2nd job last week and I'm getting my first paycheck tomorrow so he says "It's coming out of your paycheck!" Hallelujah!!!! I was on that computer so fast. Even got it for $175 (it's Craigs List.....can't give 'em asking price LOL!). So we shall see. I have two barrel saddles and will probably end up selling one if this one turns out to be what I imagine it to be. I want it to become my trail saddle. My new job is infested with trail riders that like to haul to trails, chuck wagons and all. I want in.  Anyway, I hope it fits "somebody". I have 3 potential rides so surely somebody will fit it. Sighhhhhh.....like I said, it's y'alls fault.


----------



## kctop72

Bkld, we went and took a tour of TT with my son and he has turned in his application but we're still waiting. ... It was a very nice campus, flat of course,but the ararchitecture of the buildings were beautiful. I think he's set on Sam Houston State but would be excited to get into TT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

mammakatja said:


> All this talk about new saddles is totally contagious. I need a new saddle like I need a hole in the head, but what did I do yesterday. I bought a saddle. Yea, just like that. On a whim. It's my daughter's horse's fault really. He's the one that is too chunky for her new Christmas present that I was so excited about so I'm advertising it for sale on one of the FB tack swap pages that Y'ALL shared links to not too long ago (so it's y'alls fault too really) and I run across a Kimberly series Down Under Aussie. I have always alway always wanted to ride an Aussie. My husband had one that he lost in our fire but it was a 20" (equal to 18" western) and I might as well have ridden bareback. So anyway, I run across this used Down Under Aussie for $185 shipping included. I figure, whatever, not my size. Well dang it, it was. So I let it go because like I said, don't need another saddle. I figure at that price, it's already gone anyway. This was last week. So I go to bump up my daughter's saddle yesterday, and DANG IT, it's still there. I sorta run it by my husband figuring he would throw a shoe. Well.....I just started a 2nd job last week and I'm getting my first paycheck tomorrow so he says "It's coming out of your paycheck!" Hallelujah!!!! I was on that computer so fast. Even got it for $175 (it's Craigs List.....can't give 'em asking price LOL!). So we shall see. I have two barrel saddles and will probably end up selling one if this one turns out to be what I imagine it to be. I want it to become my trail saddle. My new job is infested with trail riders that like to haul to trails, chuck wagons and all. I want in.  Anyway, I hope it fits "somebody". I have 3 potential rides so surely somebody will fit it. Sighhhhhh.....like I said, it's y'alls fault.


Actually not Craigslist but a trading board. Y'all know what I meant. Same difference.


----------



## BKLD

I've heard a lot of good things about Tech. That's why I've applied . I'm just concerned about how I'm going to pay for school, since I barely missed the scholarship deadline when I sent in my application (oops ). Oh well, if there's a will, there's a way, and I'm willing to take out a loan if it means going to school. And I was planning on working during school anyways.


----------



## farmpony84

SullysRider said:


> I did ask for part of his tail back, and I should be getting that in the next couple of days. Not sure if I want to have anything made from it yet.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a shadow box, I have some show ribbons and a few other things from him still, though I do wish I had more pictures of him. Unfortunately I never ordered professional show photos and I didn't take many photos.


I remember when my Old Black Horse died. I came home from work and he was standing in the paddock. I went in the house and cleaned my sons room before running down to the barn to feed. It was dark by then. My paddocks are side by side. The left side has the overhang only but the right side has two stalls with dutch doors beneath the overhang as well. I walked through the sliding door inside the barn to dump the grain and neither Riley, who was I think maybe two at the time nor Black, who was around 38 came to me. I walked out into the dark and I could see Ri standing above a shadowy figure in the dirt. My other horses were standing in a perfect row just staring. I knew before I even walked out to him that he was gone.

It must have just happened, he just dropped. There wasn't a single mark in the dirt where he had flailed or even moved. He just went. Riley was standing their licking his face. I tried to move him but he just kept licking the old horse. I ran to the house and got my husband. I had to pull the chains underneath the old boy so that we could hook him to the tractor. We carried him up onto the hill and then covered him with a tarp. It was the night before Thanksgiving and it was so cold. 

The next day it took my husband hours to dig the hole. When it was time to bury him, I just couldn't watch. I didn't want to remember him that way. I wanted to remember him as he was. He cut a big lock of his mane and some of his tale for me. My mom gave me a shadow box for Christmas that year and she had stolen his nametag from his stall and cleaned his halter up really well. I still have the halter/leadrope, the locks of mane, a photograph, his show ribbons (I took him to a pleasure show at around the age of 35) and some other stuff. I just can't figure out how to display it. I would love to see yours when you finish.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

OMG y'all are making me so teary eyed! My heat just breaks hearing this kind of stuff.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

On another note, I just spilled the beans to someone on her foaling thread (a kind of friend from last years stress filled foal watch) about expecting another foal from Dalilah this year. I can't wait to get the verbal lashing when I make her foaling thread, I know it's coming....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Also....got the videos of the mare......and going to see her Saturday!!! I'm trying not to get tooo excited, because we all know everything is different in person, but I'M EXCITED!!! He sent 3 which included tacking up, mounting on both sides, riding, turning, stopping, etc. She did great. She wasn't fond of the long shank bit he was using, but no worries as she would not need those with me. Her movement was soft and fluid and she behaved well during tack and mount. I wasn't able to detect any lameness or soundness issues, but I will definitely inspect that in person. (to the best of MY ability since I'm not a vet) 

did I mention......I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

I'm excited for you Ems! Happy Friday to me fellow Texans! 

I'm also very excited this morning, my son was accepted to Texas Tech!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

That is wonderful kctop. I know you must be very proud.
Now dont plan to pack everything up and move with no forwarding address since Dillian is the last to leave the nest. LOL
Tell him I said congratulations. I hope he also does well tomorrow at his powerlifting meet. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba! We are planning to move (downsize) at some point this year but I won't abandon y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats to you and your son, KC! How exciting!

Good luck with the mare, EMS!

I spent a ridiculous amount of time looking at saddle ads yesterday, and emailed and spoke with a few people. I think I might just wind up buying a new RS Saddlery roughout trainer...


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello everyone! I think I have asked this before, but didn't see any replies to it, but I was wondering has anyone ridden their horse in big bend? I really want to go, but wanna know if it is worth it!


----------



## kctop72

I have not but heard it's very nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

farmpony84 said:


> I remember when my Old Black Horse died. I came home from work and he was standing in the paddock. I went in the house and cleaned my sons room before running down to the barn to feed. It was dark by then. My paddocks are side by side. The left side has the overhang only but the right side has two stalls with dutch doors beneath the overhang as well. I walked through the sliding door inside the barn to dump the grain and neither Riley, who was I think maybe two at the time nor Black, who was around 38 came to me. I walked out into the dark and I could see Ri standing above a shadowy figure in the dirt. My other horses were standing in a perfect row just staring. I knew before I even walked out to him that he was gone.
> 
> It must have just happened, he just dropped. There wasn't a single mark in the dirt where he had flailed or even moved. He just went. Riley was standing their licking his face. I tried to move him but he just kept licking the old horse. I ran to the house and got my husband. I had to pull the chains underneath the old boy so that we could hook him to the tractor. We carried him up onto the hill and then covered him with a tarp. It was the night before Thanksgiving and it was so cold.
> 
> The next day it took my husband hours to dig the hole. When it was time to bury him, I just couldn't watch. I didn't want to remember him that way. I wanted to remember him as he was. He cut a big lock of his mane and some of his tale for me. My mom gave me a shadow box for Christmas that year and she had stolen his nametag from his stall and cleaned his halter up really well. I still have the halter/leadrope, the locks of mane, a photograph, his show ribbons (I took him to a pleasure show at around the age of 35) and some other stuff. I just can't figure out how to display it. I would love to see yours when you finish.


As of now what I plan on doing is is hanging his portrait above the shadow box, and in the shadow box have his last show ribbons, any good pictures I have, his tail, and then his halter hanging below. I may change it up depending on if I like it or not. I will get a picture for you when it's all done.


----------



## BKLD

Congrats to your son KC!


----------



## Roperchick

Sorry. Jumping on the thread again even though I'm not in tx right now lolol but.

My mom sent me this and made me laugh so I thought I'd share (sorry if its already been posted)
30 Reasons Texas Is Amazing and Your State Sucks


----------



## SullysRider

Today was a good day at the barn, I cleaned Sully's stall out, which all I had to do was even everything out. Cleaned up his stuff and stored it, even brought his blanket home to wash and do the pillow. And I didn't cry too much lol. 

But ugh, new boarders at the barn and they can't/won't control their kids! And one lady who is one of those people who just rubs you the wrong way. It was funny though, the lady tied her horse in front of the wash rack blocking it and I needed it, so I asked if she was done with it and she said "Yes" then her husband/boyfriend asked if they needed to move and I said "Yes please, I've got a big horse coming through, he's about 17.3 and wide as a bus". She made some comment about sure he's 17.3 blah blah blah. So then I walk him by and put him in it and then the look on her face was priceless, guess she thought I was exaggerating lol.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far!


----------



## BKLD

Anyone going to the North Texas Irish Fest this weekend? I just got back from day one. They have riding demonstrations on Saturday and Sunday (I missed it last year, so I don't know anything about it), but they didn't have any horses today. But, I still had a nice time shopping and mingling with the dog rescue groups and volunteering for Recycled Pomeranians.


----------



## dbarabians

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> Hello everyone! I think I have asked this before, but didn't see any replies to it, but I was wondering has anyone ridden their horse in big bend? I really want to go, but wanna know if it is worth it!


I have not ridden there but I will one day.

I think smrobs has you might want to PM her. Shalom


----------



## womack29

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> Hello everyone! I think I have asked this before, but didn't see any replies to it, but I was wondering has anyone ridden their horse in big bend? I really want to go, but wanna know if it is worth it!


 
I rode in Big Bend 15 yrs ago and it was beautiful and worth it then.


----------



## womack29

I see talk of Texas Tech since I live in Lubbock if there is anything I can answer about Lubbock for anyone please let me know. Tech is a great school and Lubbock is a great place to live. It has grown so much in the past few years.


----------



## womack29

SullysRider
I am so sorry for our loss. I know how hard it is. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## womack29

BKLD said:


> Hey guys! I hope you all have a great Thursday !
> 
> Well, I've finally gotten myself in gear when it comes to school. Everything has already been turned in and being processed, I just need to work out the financial part (yuck). I signed up for the Raider Roadshow in March, and I'm going to visit my aunt and uncle in Lubbock probably around April so that I can see the campus and visit with the departments that I'm interested in, I just need to figure out a date that would work for them.
> 
> If I get into Tech, I'm thinking about trying out for the western team. I'm not the best rider in the world, but it says on their website that they take people who are not experienced, so I thought I'd give it a shot.


Texas Tech has an awesome rodeo team. There is also a equine therapy center that always needs volunteers.


----------



## womack29

A very windy Saturday here and predicted freezing rain for tomorrow. I am so ready for spring. I am keeping fingers crossed weather nice next weekend it is our dirtbike clubs endure race. A plus is I get to camp for 3 days and ride at the ranch too. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## BKLD

I'm having a blast helping out at Equest, so Tech's therapeutic riding center really is right up my alley! 

Anyways, I saw Bobby for the first time in about a week. He seems to be doing good .


----------



## SullysRider

Even more good news at a good time! I've been on a waiting list for my hunting dog for over half a year and the dog finally came into heat and is being bred. So I am sending the deposit and should have my nice hunting dog in not too long .


----------



## Oatsmobile

Where is the best part of Texas to live and why? Looking to buy property with a barn...it would be nice if a house was included for husband.


----------



## kctop72

Just depends on your preference Oat. North Central is nice but flat and nasty black concrete mud! East is nice sandy loam, panhandle is red dirt and cold. South is hilly with lots of trees. West is flat, hot, cold. Far south is humid..... someone please let me know if I missed something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

I live in west texas. and I really like it! right now, I don't have a house and farm, just renting. but in a year, my husband and I plan on buying a house with as much land as we can. super excited. i don't think it get that cold that much.. it stays cold very shortly.


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! That's like asking what's the best part of the United States to move to. Texas has many VERY different faces and I think each and every one of them have their appeals. Personal preference is what it boils down to. Just get here. Can't go wrong with any part of it.


----------



## kctop72

So true mamma k!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

The Texas Hill Country is beautiful. The Terrain in Texas changes so dramatically from one area to another it is going to be hard to make a decision.
Dont let my good friend kctop worry you unless you are in the Pan handle we dont get a lot of very cold temps. That Black mud she told you about will grow almost anything and is some of the most fertile soil in this country. 

No matter where you decide to buy the one thing that is constant is how friendly the people are. Shalom


----------



## Oatsmobile

mamma k- lol, I narrowed it down to one State! Thank you darabians. I am researching the Kerrville area. It seems to fit hubby's needs and my wants. It will be our retirement home.


----------



## kctop72

Don't get me wrong, I love Texas and the back mud may be able to grow anything but it can be hard on a horses feet. We would love to live in the hill country but for now, North Central Texas will have to work.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I was not chastising you. Black land has its advantages and disadvantages.
The Farmer in me likes it. However when the mud sucks the shoes off your feet and they disappear only to resurface in China I have issues with it.
The Kerrville area is wonderful. Check out the Medina and Fredicksburg areas. 
Property in the Hill Country is expensive.
However if you want to be close to Dallas the Saint Jo area and around Nocona is a slice of the Hill Country in North Texas. Land is cheaper too. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Good to know dba, will have to keep that in mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

That's right, db!! And don't let anyone call it GUMBO...that's down in Pearland! The clay type soils across central TX are Blackland Prairie.

Good Luck with the property search!

And clippityclop, tell your friend VR I said congratulations on the LD mileage win! 

Nancy


----------



## mammakatja

Omgosh dba, I laughed over your disappearing boots in the mud comment!!!! That is so true. I have a pair of tall English riding boots made of rubber. I love wearing them as my regular mud boots because nothing gets down in them like hay and MUD since they are fitted to the calf. I can't get the darn things off without a boot jack but believe it or not, I've gotten them stuck enough in the mud going out to close a gate that they got sucked right off my leg and feet. LOL!


----------



## womack29

When we moved from Lubbock to Richland Chambers Lake outside of Corsicana years back that was the first time I ever had the experience with the black mud. I was happy to move back to Lubbock a couple of years ago and I honestly missed my red dirt. Anywhere in Texas is great I grew up in Amarillo, moved to Stanton outside of Midlnad area, to Lubbock to Corsicana and back to Lubbock. I love being a Texan and the people are friendly everywhere. My dad retired and moved to Pagosa Springs Co so he could ski everyday possible and he comments that the people are not the same in Colorado


----------



## mammakatja

I love it all too. After immigrating to TX from Germany, I grew up smack dab in the Hill Country in Marble Falls. We've lived in Bastrop outside of Austin and Seguin outside of San Antonio. My hubby grew up in Monahans outside of Midland. I LOVE Midland. So many people hate west TX and how plain it is. I love everything about it. The vastness, the sunsets, the sky, the windmills, the pump jacks, the smells....we've also had family in Houston, Baytown, vacationed in Corpus and Padre, I've gone to college in Denton north of Dallas and now live in Trenton, north of DFW in the BLACK MUD. I also got engaged in the Ft Davis mountains where hubby and I camped on a regular basis. So we too have been all over and each spot has it's own personality. It's what makes this state so darn cool!  And we've lived in VA for job reasons for 6 years and although we really enjoyed that experience as well, TX has a feel and a people that is hard to describe unless you've lived it and love it.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

mammak I live in big spring! right outside Midland not even 30 min away. You should move to your hubbys hometown! I need some cool people to ride with!! and I really love it here too!


----------



## nuisance

Howdy! didn't realize how long it's been since I've read our thread! For some reason our firewall is blocking it and I can't read it or post  And by the time I get home, I just dont' think about it. Finally got a smart phone, and I am in the 21st century, so I look at FB and such on it. I need to remember to check in. ! 

Those who didn't see on FB, I found a new saddle! Wasn't even looking. On FB, saw a 16" Billy Cook posted for $325. Went to look at it. Nice saddle, good leather, good condition, and no need for any repairs. front and back cinches, and breast collar included. Also a cut back, built up saddle pad. Almost new condition. So, I bought it! Actually got it for $300. My friends are jealous. I haven't even gotten to try it out! It needs a little cleaning, but nothing that will make me not ride with it yet. But, It's too big for Lil. Just looking at it, I know it will be too wide. Probably be perfect for Kit when I start breaking her in a year to year and a half. 

Had a nice ride yesterday at Lake Waurika, stopped about an hour early though because the front came in, and it got cold! lol

Not that I've written a book. Talk to you later! Good luck everyone, thoughts and prayers with everyone who needs it, or just wants it.


----------



## dbarabians

OK ladies it will have been a year since our last meet and greet in June.
WE WILL have another this year.
The only thing to discuss is not if, but when where and who is coming.
The floor is now open for discussion.
If we choose something earlier it might not be as hot and we can do something with the horses.
I would like to make it a 2 day event so if we have to travel we can spend more time together.

Also any North Texas members interested in getting a group together for Ride for the Cure? I am game and we have enough time to raise some money.

Oh and welcome back nuisance. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and once again the Tshirts for the meet and greet are on me. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Holy winter weather! Hope everyone is safe and warm.

We are way overdue for a meet up. Multi-day things are unlikely to fit my schedule, but I'll try to make an appearance if at all possible.


----------



## Kayella

That reminds me. Houston Rodeo is here! When were y'all wanting to go? I've never been to the horse show before, so I don't have much info on that. But I could show y'all around everywhere else. Especially where the best food is LOL. 

This Saturday they have Ranch rodeo. Sunday they have Team Penning and Ranch sorting! That would be so neat to watch. Sunday they also have mini Hereford showing. How freaking cute are mini cattle? Y'all let me know! This weekend might be too soon for everyone to plan for, though.


----------



## BKLD

No ideas, but I'd love to do a meet up. I just hope I can meet you guys with my crazy schedule. I haven't had the time/transportation for much lately.


----------



## mammakatja

ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey said:


> mammak I live in big spring! right outside Midland not even 30 min away. You should move to your hubbys hometown! I need some cool people to ride with!! and I really love it here too!


Smokey, I know exactly where Big Spring is!  When hubby was still in highschool (we were highschool sweethearts back in Marble Falls), he used to drive all the way back to Big Spring to go to the orthodontist. LOL! It was a 4 hour drive one way. Guess he really liked his orthodontist. :lol: We almost had a chance to move back to Midland a few years ago when hubby lost his job in VA. They wanted to hire him to work on the windmill motors. But they didn't want to pay for his plane ticket from VA to TX to go to the interview and he had gotten laid off so we didn't have the money to buy a ticket so we had to let that opportunity go. That's when we ended up back in the Dallas area. I was heart broken. I love west TX. Much of his family still lives there and I love every visit.


----------



## mammakatja

Hey Nu! Good to "see" ya. Congrats on the saddle! Sounds like a steal. Give us a picture. There are several of us on the road of searching/waiting on a saddle. I bought a saddle on a complete whim the other day too. I'm anxiously waiting on it and praying it'll fit me and my horses. It's an Aussie. 

Stuck at home today. Everything is frozen. Kids' school is canceled. I had a sub job today but obviously that got canceled too. I'll probably still have to work tonight though. Oh well. Slept in. Can't remember the last time I did that.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical it does not have to be multi day if most cant fit that into their schedule.
What if we found an area like Houston, DFW, Austin, and the group that lives in that area could host a barn tour?

Or we could plan a trail ride.
Lets the get the ideas out there and start discussing them. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

What about a Friday night dinner somewhere (if we do it where most of us are) then take the horses out on Saturday? That way hopefully most everyone may get a chance to participate. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Our heater is running non-stop but this house will not get over 61 degrees!

So I'm baking a chocolate cake. The oven will help warm us, right? lol


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

that would be so cool to meet up with everyone. i think we should go on a trail ride together. that would be fun! and we get to see eachothers cute horses. i live all the way in west texas, but it makes sense to do it where most of you are at. we should go to big bend though. some of you said you have wanted to go there. but that probably too far for most of you. but whatever you guys choose i bet it will be great.


----------



## dbarabians

ILuvMYTB, your handle is too long so forgive me if I shorten it.

I would love to go to Big Bend but that would entail a lot of planning , traveling, and expense. I know we are all horse owners and have tons of money, LOL, so no problem with the money part.
Thats what the non horse people think. I think in the future we can plan to go and that would be fun but I think it would take a whole weekend Fri- Sun.

Lets pick a month and go from there. 
Then we can see of anything is happening in an area we want to go. that would kill 2 birds with one stone. Then we would have a month a date and an activity .

So who wants to pick a month. Ladies first of course. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

No one wants to meet up at Houston rodeo? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

i would like too kayella, but i live 8 hours away and with my hubbys schedule i need to make plans for it. on what days are the rodeo? i havnt been to a rodeo in quite a long time! and never went to one in Texas yet!


----------



## Kayella

It's every day starting tomorrow ending sometime the end of March. The 26th maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

April or May is good for my schedule, and it *shouldn't* be too hot yet...

Kayella, my son has basketball games the next two weekends, otherwise I'd be taking a trip to Houston!


----------



## BKLD

I'm good for May. April is bound to be crazy. 

Speaking of which, I've gotten my visit to Lubbock set up for April 24-25 .


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Holy polar vortex!! Enough with winter already, Texas...gheesh! We literally got sunburns on Saturday while strolling around the trade day in Weatherford, and then Sunday I had windburn and couldn't feel my appendages! I hope everyone is safe and warm!

I am tickled to death about another meet up! Y'all know I missed the last one by like a day or something ridiculous because we got delayed moving for almost a month over Ted's hoof abcess! I am on board with doing something where we can bring horses for sure! Because.......

I updated on FB but didn't post my news here yet....I got the mare I was looking at! I'm still trying to decide on a suitable name for her. (and have many great suggestions from most of y'all on fb!) Her registered name is Ultra's Fine Art, so I thought it would be neat to kinda play off of that, not to mention her coloring is very unique...like art  The pictures are kinda crappy (she would not stay still at all) and she was all dirty from raising heck in her stall. I will get more when the weather is nicer. She is currently wearing an ugly UPS brown looking blanket lol. (on sale at Teskeys!)










































Also, I am going to have a her fitted and her saddle made by Cynthia at Dixieland Gaited Saddles. They are Amish made with high quality leather and Steele saddle trees. I'm trying to decide on saddle color....I really like the two tone mahogany with black seat, but I don't know if that will look right on her as opposed to getting all black which I also like. I'm a little ocd about symmetry and things coordinating, and if I'm going to have one made then I want it to look well together. My theme is peacock (of course lol) and this it the pad and bags set I have except the pad I have is contoured and not Hilason but Equi-lok. Same pattern though. Thoughts??











Here are examples of her saddles for color reference:


----------



## dbarabians

Mid May to June I have foals due so I can only travel close to the DFW area then.
However dont let that stop the rest of you if all are in agreement.

Since we met up in DFW area last year what about Houston or the Austin area.
there are several members there and one in Houston that might not able to travel.
Anyone else have an idea? Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

EMStnnWalkers if you ever approach one of my horses with that saddle pad I have given them permission to take defensive action.
If that mare does allow you to put that saddle pad on her and she allows you to stay in the saddle then that horse is a keeper for life. Or else blind. LOL
If you like it then so do I. 

Did I just type that with a straight face? Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

ROTFLMAO!!!!!! That is too funny. Yea, my mare would probably think there are 100 ******s staring at her from behind. LOL!. EMS your new mare is just beautiful. And those saddles!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man, I'm all over the two tone one but I think your girl would look stunning in all black. Glad I don't have to decide. LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

DB....you kill me! LOL! She's gonna look FABULOUS in that pad and your horses would be jealous!! Hahahaaaa!!


----------



## dbarabians

EmsTNWalkers said:


> DB....you kill me! LOL! She's gonna look FABULOUS in that pad and your horses would be jealous!! Hahahaaaa!!


You go ahead and ride with that saddle pad.
However if my stallion is unable to stand because he is laughing so hard you owe me big time. Especially if his fertility has temporarily vanished from lack of oxygen. 

Then again Star would only notice the fact she is a mare that he has not met and would try and be a gentleman.
Until he got his way with her then he MIGHT make a comment. Depending on whether or not he wanted a second date.
He is after all a male and doesnt always think with his brain. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Hey, I enjoy being unique! lol. I never fall into the "typical" category and enjoy living my life outside of the box. :wink:


----------



## kctop72

Y'all crack me up! Ems, your new mare will look stunning in anything you put on her, she gorgeous! You and nu have a lot in common! Her preference is tie dye. Of course if my daughter still rode she'd be right up there with y'all, she loves the bright colors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

kctop72 said:


> Y'all crack me up! Ems, your new mare will look stunning in anything you put on her, she gorgeous! You and nu have a lot in common! Her preference is tie dye. Of course if my daughter still rode she'd be right up there with y'all, she loves the bright colors!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


kctop you are encouraging this. Evryone will need to turn up the volume on their car radios as they drive by. That blanket is so loud it will drown the music out.

EMS you get that blanket and you use it. Proudly. I like unique people that colour outside the lines. to each his own but if we ever go on a trail ride together and you walk by my horses with that blanket and they kick or break free you will know why.
Just promise me you will help me catch them. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

LOL I actually already have it, and it isn't as bright as the picture makes it look. It's a nice pad.


----------



## texasgal

dba .. I thought you were looking at a show jacket with that pattern in Ft Worth? Hmmmm .. could be mistaken, I guess. *snort*


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal I thought we were friends and sworn to secrecy about that.
How are you my fine friend?
I know I have to get on that Facebook thing to keep up with most of the members I have not convinced myself yet it is not a brain stealing conspiracy. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I miss you dba .. it's what keeps me checking in here. I'm "going through" what I'm going through and just want my life back. Last infusion tomorrow. Then we talk about surgery in April . then radiation.

I don't think I'll be ready for a meetup until fall, so we'll just have to plan a second one, huh?

Hubby is riding all three horses and has declared Charm, my arab, his favorite. Right? I have to get my life back. I'm losing my mare! lol


----------



## dbarabians

Glad you checked in. I am going to PM you later.
Keep your head up and remember you are half way through. The worst is over. Radiation is a piece of cake compared to Chemo.
Even when you think you cant go any further you will find that you are stronger than you ever thought possible.

Now watch what happens your husband will be telling you how to care for and ride those horses. LOL
That ought to be enough incentive to go on. Then you can show him what he really doesnt know. 
If you need help repossessing that mare from your husband the rest of us can come down and help enlighten him. Shalom Donald


----------



## texasgal

Secretly, I like that he likes her. I've had her 7 years and he's never said a nice thing about her .. because she's a mare and an arab. Now he rides the two greenies and then gets on her to relax. she enjoys the attention too. I can't believe she's 18.. Ms grumpy.


----------



## dbarabians

Star is 18 and Sam is 20 the both of them spend the majority of their time trying to convince the mares they are much younger and have not lost any interest in certain activities { wink wink} 
All three of us are grumpy old men trying to prove we still can....... ........ ...........y'all fill in the blanks. At least they have females vying for their attention a week out of every month. I should be so lucky. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

DB, guess what you're in luck....and I can sew. I am going to make you a peacock yarmulke!!


----------



## dbarabians

If you make it I will wear it. Just not around the horses. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

....Excellent...... -said in evil scientist voice-


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all! Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So, it seems like there has been quite a bit of rain this winter compared to what is "normal." So does that mean maybe it will rain more throughout the year? I'm obviously hoping so! Also any idea if the rain we have already had will affect hay prices?


----------



## Cynical25

Um, Texas is pretty much perpetually in a drought, lol.


----------



## mammakatja

Rain???? What rain? LOL! Our area is over 5" behind already and we're only into our 3 month of the year. The only moisture we've seen is melting ice. Our winter rye field looks horrible. I'm really hoping things will turn around soon because otherwise hay will be a very hot commodity this year. There are lakes around here that you can literally drive through right now. There is no water in them. It's scary.


----------



## dbarabians

If we do not get a good soaking rain of multiple inches and soon Hay prices will be very high. Like they were a couple of years ago round bales for 100-150 and square bales for 14-15$. Then we will see people selling horses as cheap as possible .

I am rethinking who and how many to breed this year . Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Are y'all kidding? It's been pouring that past couple days here. It's actually rained so much that with the cold weather, I think this first cutting will be ruined. ): My hay guy was supposed to be cutting this week. Now I don't know if that's happening or not.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

no rain here in west Texas.

and DB how much are round bales supposed to cost?? my round bale of coastal costs 125! and its supposed to get even higher??? no!


----------



## dbarabians

I have seen them for as little as 50$ and as high as 105. If you go outside the metroplex they are much cheaper.
3 years ago corn and milo stalk round bales were going for 75-90$ I saw coastal going for 175$. 
If I were you I would buy as much hay as I could as early as I could and store it.
With grass suffering from the drought everyone will be feeding hay this summer. Next winter there could be a severe shortage. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Kayella said:


> Are y'all kidding? It's been pouring that past couple days here. It's actually rained so much that with the cold weather, I think this first cutting will be ruined. ): My hay guy was supposed to be cutting this week. Now I don't know if that's happening or not.


Goes to show ya again how vast and different the numerous corners of TX are. 

Hey, I just looked and there's actually some green dots on the radar in the panhandle area heading for DFW! Wonder if it'll hold together?!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh I thought this was more than the norm...well crap lol. Guess we will stick with our original plan to truck it in from elsewhere then.


----------



## dbarabians

EmsTNWalkers said:


> Oh I thought this was more than the norm...well crap lol. Guess we will stick with our original plan to truck it in from elsewhere then.


Buy as much as you can as early as you can if the drought persist. That way you pay less and have it when others are looking . Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Ya we will have to go with square in order to stock up. We don't have anywhere to store enough round bales (well we could but we have no way to handle them, and screw rolling so many around lol), but we can store square bales. I know cost per pound it ends up being more $ with square...but at the same time the piggies will just eat and eat on the round bales so they don't last as long anyways.


----------



## Cynical25

How you doing, Sullysrider?


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all when I went to Mustang Magic they were announcing an event happening in March. I found it today and it looks like a good time! Horses, live music = great entertainment!

Bobby Kerr & Friends - Bobby Kerr Mustang Acts


----------



## Sharpie

Hay was bad for a while there. I got 50 small bales for $14/each and that was a steal at the time. The feed stores were selling it for $22/ea trucked in from the midwest, and even at that price, you had to show up when the truck did because it would all be sold and gone a day later. Made horses expensive.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

We traded places Sharpie! Now you're getting to enjoy the cheap TN hay lol!


----------



## SullysRider

Here around Houston I don't think we've fully dried out for weeks, it stinks! But the fields look nice though. 

I am doing better, though I am worried because it has been over a week and no tail back yet. I'm starting to worry they didn't write down that I wanted it . They did ask me twice and I told them I wanted his tail twice but I don't recall either of the ladies writing it down. 

As far as relationship stuff, I haven't even been thinking about it.


----------



## BKLD

Bleh. I'm sick :-(. Had to miss Equest yesterday because of a sore throat, stuffy nose, and fever. Not happy.


----------



## dbarabians

BKLD said:


> Bleh. I'm sick :-(. Had to miss Equest yesterday because of a sore throat, stuffy nose, and fever. Not happy.


I hope you get well soon.
BKLD would you like to earn some extra money doing some admin work for me? Let me know if your interested. Shalom


----------



## equinesnfelines

praying blessings of better health upon you BKLD!!!


----------



## BKLD

Thanks guys! Db, I'll PM you in a minute.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a terrific Thursday! Gonna get some ride time tonight; )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

EMS - I think you will find you will LOVE your Dixieland. My leather endurance saddle is a Dixieland. :-D


----------



## clippityclop

Ooooh a trail ride meet and greet would be so much fun!!!!! Is Bandera too far? They have nice facilities to hold groups of any shape or size, scenery to die for, and geocaching we can do on horseback! I think I can remember most of the trails, too, so we won't get lost. You'd need shoes or easy boots tho. If some might want to go for a swim in the spring fed creeks, June would be a better time - the water will still be cold, tho. We'd have to make reservations at least a month or maybe two in advance - I don't mind forking the deposit $ for that to save us a particular date................


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I was going to ride this evening, but Anna is insisting we go to her school's open house. So much for that! lol :| Enjoy your ride Kctop!

Hope you feel better BKLD!

CC, I'm very excited about ordering my saddle! We are having the forms sent to fit the horses and then hopefully it won't be too terribly long before we get them. 

The girls start their riding lessons on Tuesday, very excited for them! I'm hoping to learn a few things also as they are taking English lessons and I know ZERO about it.


----------



## Sharpie

I LOVE Bandera! One reason I wouldn't mind getting stationed back at San Antonio for a while. That and Fredericksburg....


----------



## dbarabians

ClippityClop can you get us some information.
I like the idea of Bandera also. Anyone else have an idea?
Lets get this rolling people.
Those of us from North texas can car and trailer pool . kctop and her husband are good company on road trips I know that first hand.

Anyone else have any ideas? Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I don't know anything about Bandera, but I just googled it and saw it is the cowboy capital of the world! Pretty cool. Mapping showed it is about 5 hrs from me, and I'm about an hour W/NW of Dallas. That's definitely doable if a weekend type deal!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh I will be out of town the first week of June, but if that works out to be the best time for everyone that's ok!


----------



## BKLD

I would love to do a trail ride meet up! Bandera sounds great! But, I'm frustrated by my lack of transportation and horse :evil:. Oh well. Maybe we can do a smaller meet up somewhere that I can still meet you all. 

Still a bit sick, which is absolutely no fun. I hope I feel better tomorrow so that I can do Equest. Also, Toni, the lady who owns Bobby, need some prayers too. She's having problems with her asthma :-(.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

BKLD where do you live? I'm sure you can hitch a ride with one of us! Perhaps someone also has a horse you can ride that could use some saddle time??


----------



## BKLD

I live in Rowlett. I don't like imposing myself, but if y'all were willing to help get me to the meet ups, that would be seriously too nice .


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Is everyone invited? I understand if it is meant for you who have been on here longer and know eachother better.


----------



## dbarabians

Everyone who is a member of this thread is invited. So start planning to attend.
BKLD of course you can get a ride to any meet ups.
Remember everyone we live in TEXAS. We are friendly and help each other here so never be afraid to ask. Shalom


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

ah I am so excited!! I am so bored of riding in the tiny field that is next to the place of where I keep smokey! getting trailer maybe next week!! then I will be going ALL over the place. hopefully.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

BKLD, I would be happy to let you hitch a ride with us! We are in Springtown which is N/NW of Dallas so you could either have someone drop you at our place, or we could come scoop you eariler before heading out. Either way, we can definitely find a way so you can come!!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Did you say their was a possibility for swimming in Bandera? do you mean with the horses?? soo much fun, havnt done that since the middle of last summer. Did you guys want to stay over night over there? with the horses? or would we go home at the end of the day?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

It would have to be overnight (fun!) as most of us are several hours away and it wouldn't be worth driving that far for just one day.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

just curious but where would we be keeping the horses?


----------



## BKLD

Thanks so much! It sounds like a blast, I will have to make sure that I can go. Anyone have a date in mind yet?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I haven't been there so no idea. I'm guessing they have stalls or pens to keep the horses. Someone who knows will prob chime in shortly!


----------



## dbarabians

Ladies Bandera is one of the places up for discussion. We have not made a decision yet.
clippityclop has been there and may have some information for us.
We need to decide where the majority want to go and when they can .
Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I was speaking in terms of wherever we go!


----------



## kctop72

Bandera is quite a haul, over 5 hours for me, pulling a trailer might as well make it 6. It'd be nice to find some place between our southerly friends and the DFW friend's so no one has to drive too far. I know nu is further north of dfw though......hmmmm need more research......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I don't even have a rideable horse, so I'd be missing out on the second meet up as well. Not too mention that is a very long drive, and I don't have a license.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

i think it is going to be very difficult to get a place that is close to everyone unfortunately. I live in west Texas in Big Spring. Dallas is 4-5 hours away from me. Bandera is the same distance. I hope it works out for everyone to wherever you guys choose to go!


----------



## kctop72

You're right^ it is going to be difficult to choose a time and place for everyone, that wants to attend, can attend. There will be some who have to drive ffurther than others.I would hate for anyone to be left out but unfortunately, it won't work for everyone. Sigh.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

yupp. well i willing to drive kinda far in order to meet all of you =) You all seem like really great people! I live in middle of nowhere so i understand their isn't an option that is near me.


----------



## kctop72

Yepp, I know exactly where Big Spring is. My father in law was a superintendent at one of the limestone quarries and dh worked for architectural co that used them. He spent a few weeks there learning alot about limestone. You also had to be careful of the rattlers. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

Spring break! I'm going to go out and...ride my horse . Saddle comes in Wednesday (if everything continues to go smoothly with UPS). I might be able to make a meet up, my horse might think I'm crazy because he's an arena horse, but he can get over it and broaden his horizons!


----------



## Cynical25

I doubt Cash will be ready for that kind of a trip. Nevermind the whole not having a trailer issue.

Looks like a pretty day! Wish I could hit the barn, but I have to go be social with non-horsey people, lol.


----------



## clippityclop

READ THE DETAILS AND SEE IF THIS IS FOR YOU!

Here's the scoop on the Bandera State Natural Area from memory - I doubt prices have changed much, but if everyone pitches in, it will be very affordable. You HAVE to have shoes on your horse or you'll cripple him/her. Very rocky terrain.

There are two areas for large groups. Both areas have electric hookups but be advised that due to droughts there in the summer, there may or MAY NOT be water available for horses - which means the creeks will be dry, too. 

BE SAFE AND HAUL IN YOUR OWN WATER. I haul my water in a 50 gallon tank with a water hose attachment to it - I use it for all of my camping, showering, cooking and horse water.

With that being said, prices range from $200 -$250 a night, depending on which facility you choose - i don't think the prices will have changed much, but I will check on that.

Facility #1 is Chapa's Group Camp. It has a covered pavilion, a rickety 10 stall barn, a picket line, and a dozen electric hookups or so. Camping is primitive otherwise if you don't have an LQ trailer to hook up - no potties/showers/etc. This place is my favorite, because it sits at the base of 4 different types of trails (each more technical and rated in difficulty) so there is something here for everyone at any experience level, human or horse. This is also the place where the swimming holes are, IF THERE IS WATER when we go.

Facility #2 is The Lodge. It is a old blue farmhouse that has beds to sleep 9 bunk style (several twin beds in a room) a working kitchen, a paddock and a couple of stalls and secluded from the rest of the park. I think there are a couple of electric hookups here, too. Trails here are a little more technical and there isn't as many neat observation points and less interaction with other park guests. It is the grand facility they use for all of the huge park festivals - it has a huge arena and some other things that would be off limits to us. It has one rinky dink flushing potty, and depending on the drought status, they may or may not have the shower working.

The park rangers visit the camps at least twice a day, if not more.

SOME OF THE IMPORTANT RULES THAT MAY OR MAY NOT MAKE/BREAK YOUR TRIP: 
1. DOGS have to stay tied up and are not allowed inside any of the facilities. They can't be on a long leash -in fact, they have to be on a short one, the whole entire time - no picket lines or runs between trees. One person (JUST ONE) who brings a dog and lets it run free, can cause a mess - you get kicked out, and FINED. If you can't leave your dogs behind, or don't think you have the will power to keep them tied up (same goes for those who bark the whole time because they have to be tied up) - then this might not be the place for you.

2. You need a current coggins and it better match - they open the door to your trailer and won't even let you unload and they will check. I'm sure none of us would try to snooker anyone, anyway. But they've had people try.

3. There are some day fees each person has to pay in addition to your share of the cost of the facility for the weekend, so bring a little cash with you. It isn't much.


The water is spring fed, so if the swimming holes are full and creeks are running, it will be cold no matter what time of year. You will shiver - so no use shaving your legs, it will grow back within hours if you swim - if the creeks are running. :lol::lol::lol: There are so many beautiful options for photos, and miles and miles of trails. Some go straight up, some stay flat - and everything in between.

The trails are bicycle friendly and hiker friendly so if someone wants to come and bring family who are pedestrians or non-horse people, there is plenty for them to do, too! 

The way I always do it: Rent the facility for two nights (come in on Friday, leave Sunday before noon), and we split cost up evenly with people getting stalls/pens first come first serve, or making a larger donation and securing a spot. Hopefully we'd get enough of an interest that it ranges $30 or night per adult (or less) $40 if you want a stall (day fees not included), and we can keep costs low. Those rates are comparable to other state park camping fees across TX. The more people that can make it, the cheaper it will be.

June and July are the best times to go - kids are out of school, most events have passed (too hot) - yes it will be hot, but usually not humid - and chances for decent weather are really good for nice morning rides.

I prefer Chapa's and camping out of my trailer at one of the hookups - just b/c of the access to the best trails and sight-seeing especially for first time visitors. My family also wants to come but I told them I'd see what the majority chooses to do. LOL!


----------



## clippityclop

If I'm not mistaken, they have brought in porta-potties at certain trail heads - so there are porta-potties near Chapa's, but you'd need to drive/walk a mile down to the nearest ones.

Use a bucket and a trash bag with a toilet seat on it. LOL!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

clippityclop that sounds great! if people do decide to go this route for the meet up, I think Chapa would be better. I have a big tent, and don't mind primitive living. I actually prefer the tent =) and would definitely like to see the beautiful views you mentioning. and the possibility of going in the water is always a plus.


----------



## clippityclop

CHAPA'S is a hundred bucks LESS than I thought it was. Here's the info for you to read for yourself - sorry for flooding the page with text previously!


Hill Country State Natural Area Group Facilities & Lodge â€” Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


----------



## clippityclop

DBA - is this too primitive for you? They have hotels in town as well, great little shops to visit and some night life at the local saloon.  

I wonder if they still have hitchin' posts at the saloon - I've seen a long horn tied there from time to time....LOL!


----------



## nuisance

There's been a trail ride down in Bandera the last couple yrs, that I have missed, because something always comes up. The pic the people post on FB are great! Lots of water, swimming, horses, people or horses and people! lol And beautiful trails....

As to what to do with the horses... Mine would be tied to the trailer.

WOW! Had to read over 120 posts to catch up! My phone won't even let me get on HF!


----------



## Sharpie

I did the Bandera trail ride, two years ago? Had a blast! Lots of fun and lots of trails for every horse and rider fitness and/or experience level. VERY rocky though, so if you make sure you've got your horse in a setup that makes him happy to run down a gravel road, you should be set for there.


----------



## BKLD

It sounds great! I need to raise up a bit of money for myself, and will need to carpool, but other than that, I think that it would work for me. 

My parents are a bit concerned about me going so far with people that I don't know, and I actually agree, so I think that it would ease their minds a bit if we did a mini meet up for lunch or something, just so I can get to know you guys a bit before the big meet up if we decide on Bandera. Would that be okay?

Also, I don't know if this is out of line, but would any of y'all have a horse that I could borrow for that weekend? I understand if you wouldn't be comfortable with that, though I'm willing to sign a release of liability form if y'all feel it's necessary.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

BKLD I would if I could, but I only have one horse.


----------



## Oatsmobile

I have camped there several times. The horse camp sites have drinking water for horses but not for people to drink. Just a warning about early June...watch out for chiggers. Last June my friends and I went and we all got attached by chiggers. The chiggers go after the horses too! I hope to go in May. I like the Trailhead Equestrian Camp sites. More primitive then Chapas as far as no RV hook ups, but we have generators. Campsite is $15 a night and $6 daily fee per person. I love Ice Cream Hill trail. The first time I took that trail, I callled it "I Scream Hill" lol.


----------



## Oatsmobile

lol "attacked" by chiggers!


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all! Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. My friend and I went to the Red River Horse and Tack sale today and had a great time! No, I did not buy another horse. I got dh some oxbow stirrups for his birthday and got a great deal on a nice headstall for me Also picked up a back girt for a friend. I was so proud of myself for finding such good deals!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

So you are telling me there are no showers, running water, electricity, or even bathrooms? This is supposed to be a fun adventure.
Tents and bushes for bathrooms? How do we cook?

The farmhouse sounds better to me.
Before you ladies start laughing remember my people lived in tents for thousands of years. I see no reason to regress. LOL
It does sound like a nice place to ride and it would probably be great for a weekend.
BKLD if I can bring Star{ and that would be up to the other members} I might have two other horses for some to ride. One would require an advanced rider. Or someone could ride Star and I could ride Krystal and someone else could ride Flame.
I would want to ensure that anyone borrowing a horse knows how to ride first though.
Lets discuss this and see who can or cannot make it.

Where is the nearest hotel again? I can rough it without room service if I have to but I am a monster in the morning without my coffee. Where's the nearest Starbucks again? Shalom


----------



## Oatsmobile

lol dba, Equestrian (Developed) this facility has picnic tables, fire rings, a vault toilet in the area, corrals, and water for horses. These have easy access to a 50-mile trail system. Note the word "developed" the description-lol. There are several Dude Ranches and they have rooms to stay at maybe a 15 minute drive. All located near the entrance to the park. Maybe I can meet up with your group. And yes I will have coffee ready every morning, I need my coffee to! Steaks on the grill. Who says primitive can not be fun!


----------



## Oatsmobile

On Bandera! don't forget they do want you to haul your horse poop out.


----------



## dbarabians

If there is water there for the horses and corrals that sounds like a winner.
Now to the important question . What is a vault toilet? Shalom


----------



## Oatsmobile

dba, let me see if I can describe it ... it is a cement building with a non flushable type potty. It is kept clean and always has toilet paper!


----------



## kctop72

Hey, the trails at lake lavon has one of those!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

So when are we going on a trailride to Lake Lavon ? That is very doable. Shalom


----------



## equinesnfelines

where is lake lavon? have a great day.


----------



## dbarabians

equinesnfelines said:


> where is lake lavon? have a great day.


East of Plano near Wylie, Princeton and Farmersville by the city of Lavon. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

There is at least 25 miles of trails at lavon with 3 different trail heads. Also for those that druve further and want to stay the night, we might be able to work something out for horses at our barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines

thank you dbarabians...still sooooooo far from me. sounds neat though!!!


----------



## nuisance

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

If we go somewhere. That you take an extra horse DBA. And the person needing the horse isn't a good enough rider. I don't mind swapping out Lil and letting the least experienced rider ride her. She is awesome on the trail. You would never know she grew up on the race track. Slow and steady. ...unless your headed home. Then she likes to go fast lil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance

Ride for Life ride, in Ringling, OK. for the Relay for Life. My friend Tammy and I are going. I shared the page on our FB page, and also invited those who are on my friend list. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/247246878777363/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance said:


> If we go somewhere. That you take an extra horse DBA. And the person needing the horse isn't a good enough rider. I don't mind swapping out Lil and letting the least experienced rider ride her. She is awesome on the trail. You would never know she grew up on the race track. Slow and steady. ...unless your headed home. Then she likes to go fast lil
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a plan nuisance. How spirited a horse would you want?
If I take Krystal I will ride her. She is very very hot but she is my favorite horse to ride.
If no one minds you can ride Star. If anyone has an issue with a stallion at any ride let me know. He is a gentleman but still a stallion and every horse present will know it .
I am not concerned about his behavior but the rest of the horses. 
If we do Lake Lavon there are plenty of places to stay and those who need a horse can borrow one . I have 4 here that are saddle broke and not too pregnant.
I just remembered if we are planning a trail ride in May or June I cannot go very far. I have 5 mares foaling then. 
Anybody up for foal watch? I will buy the wine and beer!!!!! Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Morning! I've got to say, for once I'm glad that it's another Monday where I have nothing to do. I couldn't sleep even a bit last night. Still can't, even though I'm achy and tired. Which is why I'm here .


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday! 

Great weekend visiting with out of town family, and I was able to get to the barn Fri, Sat & Sun  Tonight is Cash's second trim with the new farrier, and I'm still pleased with how his feet look after 7 weeks.


----------



## clippityclop

Is it Monday? My days run together - I do the same thing on every day, weekends included....it is spring break and both girls are at home with me. We have no vacation planned - just a normal week. There is a ten year difference between the two and sometimes during the night, they change bodies and the next morning becomes very interesting. If no one hears from me for awhile, it is because I succumbed to the craziness. :shock::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clippityclop

It is really hard to find a place where the North can meet up with the South. There really just isn't much in the middle. 

I think we had considered McKinney Roughs as an option once (horse people can stay at a equine B&B not far from the park and trailer over to ride)....that's just outside of Bastrop, but no where near as far as Bandera. 

Here is a list of options thru the TWPD - those of us driving more than 2-3 hours and hauling will most likely need an overnight option with camping. 

Horseback Riding â€” Texas Parks & Wildlife Department


----------



## kctop72

Happy Tuesday y'all! Hope everyone has a great day. 

Anymore thoughts on the meet up place/date? I looked through cc's info and still didn't really find anything in between north and south that we could camp at. There were a few day parks but that makes it hard on everyone when you have a few hours to travel.....


----------



## equinesnfelines

happy tuesday all!!!! i probably would not be able to participate but has anyone considered "trace trails" in athens??? they do allow overnight camping and have fairly decent trails (surely not as pretty as southwest texas-sorry-ex-desert rat here)...a nice winery down the road from them...they host the ACTHA rides there occasionally...just a thought----may not be as centrally located as needed. have a great day!


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey

Hello everyone! hope everyone is having an amazing day so far! I about to go ride my boy. and yesterday I got my Ariat Performer Pros Cobolt Vx paddock shoes! soo excited! my old ones (the same shoe, but older) I have had for 10 years with countless amount of hard use. they have holes, cracks, and is unstiching. so I had to get new ones. love them! going to ware them for first time today! woohoo. so happy.


----------



## nuisance

Sounds good to me. I grew up riding an Arab Stud, they don't bother me at all! We could breed him to a mare, then go ride, with that mare, and he wouldn't pay her any mind at all! I'll have to look for any pictures of him.


----------



## Cynical25

It was absolutely gorgeous last night, but almost wish I hadn't ridden. Had to work HARD to keep Cash going around too many jumps, too many poles on the ground, too much human traffic, just too much muchness to be able to do what I wanted. Nowhere to even safely ask for a lope, but horses were turned out in the areas I'd otherwise ride. I settled for working on moving body parts and got our first few sidepass steps each direction.


----------



## dbarabians

nuisance he has the smoothest gaits. Like riding on a cloud. Someone else's description not mine.
Cynical take your time with that colt you have years to get him ready.
After waiting all this time I do understand you want to get him trained.

Magic is being weaned the fillies have yet to cooperate and will not go into the pen. Well one will and the other looks at us and refuses to follow her dam in. Next time the other one refuses. I am thinking of putting both mares in the pen overnight and the next morning tying them opening the gate and when the hungry heifers enter leading their dams out. 
I like to wean with the foals able to sniff and see their dams just not nurse.
IMO it is less traumatic on the foals and I have not had one injured in their frantic search for its dam. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Hump Day Y'all!

DBA, Magic is such a good boy. He's going to be a great horse for someone one day....

This is my Friday, gonna go meet my great nephew tomorrow and hang out with dh on Friday for his birthday! Then we have a playday and possibly sorting on Saturday (time pending). Gonna be a great weekend!


----------



## SullysRider

My saddle arrived today! :happydance:

So what's the latest for a meet up?


----------



## Cynical25

Hope the new saddle fit perfectly! Fingers crossed mine ships this weekend.

Pretty morning, if a little brisk.


----------



## clippityclop

This afternoon turned out to be NICE. 70 degrees, almost no wind, and a chance to open all the doors and windows and chase out the dust. If I can't find any teenagers to bribe to groom my horses, then I'll just do it with the shop vac again. Keeps my wrists and arthritis from blowing up - too many years of typing does that to you. I wish they made a curry comb vacuum attachment. Now that would be the bomb.


----------



## Cynical25

Do you use any nozzle attachment on the shop vac or just straight up big-mouthed hose, CC? I've seen several mention using shop vacs, seriously contemplating it...

I keep forgetting to bring my dog's Furminator to the barn. It HAS to do something to help that shedding, right?


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

The furminator works great on horses cyn! I use it when they shed and it's uhhhhmaaazinggg!!

The girls started their riding lessons Tuesday, and they did great! The had another today and the trainer told me she is impressed with them and they are catching on sooner than she anticipated. My oldest rode Dalilah bare back Tuesday evening....and this is the child that nearly gave up wanting anything to do with horses! The little one rode a trot today and kept perfect balance and form. I'm one proud Momma!


----------



## dbarabians

kctop72 said:


> Happy Tuesday y'all! Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Anymore thoughts on the meet up place/date? I looked through cc's info and still didn't really find anything in between north and south that we could camp at. There were a few day parks but that makes it hard on everyone when you have a few hours to travel.....


Is your church starting their monthly playdays again? If so let me know the schedule. I want to try Star and Flame out in an arena. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Man this wind!!!! Why is it every time I have chance to ride, it's either 40+mph wind or freezing, or both. Yesterday was perfect, but I had to work. Grrrrr It's been a busy week and it's not letting up either. Spring break for the kids and one of my girls had a birthday this week. So of course I'll be overrun by little female 10 year olds this weekend. Keep your fingers crossed for me though, someone is SUPPOSED to come look at my trailer tomorrow. I'm ready to buy a bigger one so my girls and I can go play. Playday season is firing back up.  Have a good Friday everyone. One more night of work and it's the weekend!!! (Aaaand it's supposed to storm tomorrow.) >:-{


----------



## kctop72

Yes dba, we are starting up again. Tomorrow is the first one, if we don't get rained out. The one in April is the 4th Saturday, the others are on the 3rd Saturday. Books open at 4, running starts at 5.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Woot, I've been accepted into Tech! 

:happydance:


----------



## kctop72

Awesome bkld! Congratulations. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats, BK!!!

Happy Friday, Texans!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Congrats BKLD!!!


----------



## equinesnfelines

woohoo!!! way to go BKLD!!! you are on your way!!!


----------



## mammakatja

Awesome news BKLD!!!!! I'm great friends with an ex Techer. She went to pharmacy school there. Makes all kinds of money now! 

Well dang. My trailer looker backed out on me so back to square one. I sure had my hopes up. 

So is it gonna storm tomorrow?????? Not that I'm excited about any storm but we could sure use some of the wet stuff.


----------



## BKLD

Thanks everyone! Omigosh, I'm just so excited! :lol: 

I'm not a huge storm fan either, but we could always use the rain.


----------



## dbarabians

Congratulations BKLD. I am very excited for you. Have you decided on a career yet? Shalom


----------



## BKLD

Honestly, I keep changing my mind on what I'd like to do. Right now I'm thinking about being a special education teacher for elementary students.


----------



## mammakatja

That's what my degree is in BKLD. The way it works for your Bachelor's, you actually major in Interdisciplinary Studies (that's the spec. ed part) with a minor in Elementary Ed. and then you also get your certification in Elem Generic Special Ed. You also have to pick a specialization of some sort. I opted for Spanish. That's your basic break down. What's cool is that your Generic Special Ed. certification is good for all grades K-12. Your elementary minor qualifies you for 1-8. It's been a while since I've graduated ('96) so I'm sure lots has changed so......


----------



## BKLD

How cool mammakatja! Yeah, from what I can tell from the website, that seems to be it for the most part. I'll talk more with my advisor when I get myself enrolled to make sure that I'm on the right path. Right now I'm just going down the checklist on my eRaider account trying to get everything in order. I'm a bit confused because they said that they have my meningitis records and my FAFSA, which I don't remember sending, but I guess it doesn't matter. If they have it, I don't have to worry about it .


----------



## BKLD

I'm going through some serious horse withdrawal. I haven't been to Equest or the barn for about 2 weeks. A combination of spring break, sickness, and just having other things going on. I may go down and visit Bobby today; I can't ride, obviously, due to Toni being sick and the weather, but at least I'd get to see him. But, my dad isn't feeling well, so I still might not be able to go :-(.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy St. Patrick's Day/Monday, Texans! Hope the return to winter this weekend hasn't messed anyone up too badly. My son started running a high fever Saturday morning, but it's down to 99 today. Guess he wanted one more day off after Spring Break


----------



## clippityclop

Hope he gets better quickly, Cyn for the wonderful weather is finally upon us!! I am going to FINALLY start planting this week. Kicking all of the house plants outside and the dirt with them.

One of my equines is going to get a licking that is going to make him stop ticking....I walked outside this afternoon and one of my moronic 4-leggers had eaten and pulled all of my beautiful and blooming Senetti out of their pots! SEEING RED!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil: I love the way they think they can just get upon my patio. Why don't they just crawl in the hammock or go for a swim in the pool? Geez.

The horses were here long before the patio - they used to be able to come right up to the back door and look in through the glass. What's a little paved, stained and stamped concrete but just a nice flat area to walk on. Idiots.


----------



## mammakatja

ROTFL!!!! Sorry CC....that mental image of them invading your porch cracks me up. Sorry about your plant. LOL! Mine are dorks like that too, if this tells you anything about their personalities.


----------



## Cynical25

Aww, cute ponies 

My son is feeling much better, but home from school one last day. Shippers haven't updated the tracking info on my saddle since March 16, grrr.

Hope everyone is enjoying today!


----------



## kctop72

Hello my fellow Texas friends! Hope everyone is doing ok. My phone is acting up and it won't let me post via mobile on this site for some reason???

We had a blast Friday night at dh's birthday party at the barn. He took all the kids for a ride on his horse! Goose was awesome with the little ones and made dh love him that much more. He was a little sore on saturday after riding hunched over for 3+ hours giving all the little ones rides


----------



## dbarabians

I did not know it was your husbands birthday. I owe him a breakfast or lunch or dinner. Shalom


----------



## mammakatja

Cynical25 said:


> Aww, cute ponies
> 
> My son is feeling much better, but home from school one last day. Shippers haven't updated the tracking info on my saddle since March 16, grrr.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying today!


I think there's absolutely nothing worse than having to wait on a saddle that you know is on it's way. Worse than Christmas, worse than any birthday....I'm now waiting on a pad for my new saddle....supposed to be here tomorrow. Also watching the UPS tracking system. Can't wait to see a picture of your new one. I don't know if you mentioned it and don't want to dig, but what did you end up getting?


----------



## Cynical25

It's a used Continental Saddlery reining saddle, their C38 Xtreme Performer model. This is one of the pics from the seller.


----------



## mammakatja

Very nice! Love the basket stamping over the entire saddle and the butterfly shaped skirt. So is a new saddle pad next also?  I honestly didn't buy a new pad with mine just because I got a new saddle. LOL! It's just because this one happened to be an Aussie so I bought a wool Aussie shaped pad. I think they show off the shape of the saddle better. A regular square pad would have worked but you know how it is. Stuff has to match!


----------



## Cynical25

LOL, I do need to start saving for a fancy, butterfly cut saddle pad now, I suppose.


----------



## dbarabians

Ladies just remember no peacock designs on the saddle pads!!!!! No emulating EMSTennWalkers. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling cyn. I'm saving up for that biofit pad I need with my new saddle......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! It was a great night at the barn last night. Dh and I saddled up and just rode around, getting back to some riding basics. Can't remember the last time I rode my horse without stirrups, in her bouncy trot..... Made me realize I needed a tune up....

Have a GREAT day!


----------



## BKLD

Good morning! I'm a bit bummed because I can't go to Equest today...my friend's grandfather usually gives us a ride on Wednesdays, but he's been ill for the past three weeks. I am a bit worried about him, he's sick an awful lot. I probably shouldn't have signed up for the Wednesday class, but there's not much I can do about it now.

Oh well. I needed to complete some school stuff today anyways. I did find out something very nice today. I missed the scholarship deadline for Texas Tech, so I wasn't expecting to get any aid from them this year. I checked my eRaider account, and I was awarded the Presidential Endowed Scholarship, I think based on my SAT scores and class rank. Huh.

Edit: Nevermind, my aunt is taking me to Equest today.


----------



## mammakatja

Today was a day that God made!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, it was better than any birthday I've ever had. I met a new friend last Sunday who just so happens to be a horse nut and she hauls her horses to do some pretty intense trailriding. So she tells me "we should ride together some time". I figure OK, sounds good. Get that a lot. Then she says "how about Wednesday?" I'm like "OK!" She says "It's 45 minutes away...pick ya up Wed. at 8am after the kids go to school" I'm like, wow. Never really hauled that far to trail ride before, but bring it on. We ended up in the Platter Flats of OK on Lake Texoma, which is anything but flat. We went up big rocky cliffs, down creek embankments, took giant flying leaps over 12in. puddles (Moon style), over fallen logs that were over a foot wide at times and rode on the beaches of Lake Texoma and skirted it for a while. And Moon (who is my spook queen) handled it like a pro. I'm sooooooo proud of her and so excited and this was such a blast. Picnicked for lunch and just before we were about to load up, a bald eagle circled over our heads. I almost cried, it felt so good. I can't wait to take my daughters!


----------



## conlyn

Hello All I actually live in Louisiana but ride in Southeast Texas a lot. I have family and friends in both states and I only live 17 miles from the state line. Is anyone on here riding in the Dogwood Ride at the end of the month?


----------



## dbarabians

Mamakatja that sounds like a place the rest of us North Texas members can get together. I am serious about meeting the rest of the members I only know from the internet.
Can you get the details and the rest of us can discuss if that is what we want?

I still an insisting that we have another meet and greet for all the members.
Ladies are you listening?
Lets get the discussion underway. It is almost April and we had our first meet and greet in June. Lets get to planning this thing. Shalom Donald


----------



## mammakatja

My friend that took me knows it like the back of her hand. She said supposedly there are around 60 miles of horse trails that loop and intersect all over this place. It's owned by the Army Corp of Engineers. The trails are nothing fancy. Cleared brush with survey tape and little yellow signs every so often to mark that you're still on the trail. But SO much fun and great exercise for the horses. Not all the fallen trees get moved so the horse has to step over them. There are creeks and puddles and sand rocks and embankments and then of course the beaches of Lake Texoma. You can camp and they have horse camp spots with corrals. We just did the day riding. There was no one at the gate. You just drop whatever you want to donate in a box on good faith. There are beginner trails and advanced trails. If y'all google Platter Flats OK or Platter Flats campgrounds, it'll pull up all kinds of stuff. It's going to take me a while to learn all those trails. Gee......guess I'll have to go back and keep practicing.


----------



## Cynical25

What a great day, Mammak! Glad you had fun.

DB - we casually restarted the meetup discussion on Facebook. Contemplating hitting Waco in June for one of ThoroughbredJumpers' shows, so we can cheer her on before she leaves for college.

I'll be at the tack swap/horse sale in Terrell this Saturday. I believe Oh vair oh and KC may be there, too...


----------



## dbarabians

OK I see how you ladies are leaving me out of the conversation!!!!
This calls for revenge!!!!

Since I dont know where the rest of you live and kctop should not be the brunt of all my angst I am going to let you slide....... this time.
Mamakatja you are innocent of all charges. Thanks for being loyal. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Hey, now, the FB conversation started a mere 12 hours ago. We're not all scheming behind your back. This time, anyway


----------



## mammakatja

Lol!


----------



## clippityclop

So maybe Waco?


----------



## dbarabians

A hunter jumper show would be great and I could possibly find a trainer for Cassius. Anyone know of a trainer for sport horse in hand? Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Waco is up for discussion, but there can be multiple meet ups, of course!

I'm unlikely to go to one with horses involved, as I don't have a trailer (nor a horse ready to travel) and going anywhere more than 1 day isn't going to fly well at home  Hard enough to justify going to the barn in the evenings, lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Ugh, there is a person on one of my FB groups looking for free or cheap mares because she "has a great stud and wants to start breeding."


----------



## equinesnfelines

"Ugh, there is a person on one of my FB groups looking for free or cheap mares because she 'has a great stud and wants to start breeding.' "

double ugh--reason for gelding 2 very nicely bred stallions i paid to "rescue"!!! running with mares, underfed on bare pasture and i needed more horses like america needed more world issues--yes they had good bloodlines (not GREAT up close--needed a telescope to see the great) but they nor their dams nor sires were doing ANYTHING but standing in a pasture making more!!!!!

please encourage her to buy what is already here--she can pick her breed, color and sex cheaper than she can maintain a mare for the 3 yrs!!!! just MY HUMBLE OPINION!


----------



## equinesnfelines

oh--and HAPPY SPRING to all!!! may the year ahead bring the prosperity of good health and much happiness and inner peace to all!!! especially lots of sunshine and good riding weather!!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Hey dba, we would never scheme against you! Not sure if I'll got to Terrell on Saturday or not, haven't talked to dh about Iit, its been a hectic week. I did look it up and you should check it out dba. It's at an Arabian farm, put on by some Arabian clubs....

Looking forward to take my horse out riding somewhere. .....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Have about half of my items cleaned, polished and tagged for the tack sale tomorrow! Hoping to recoup at least the amount spent renting the booth space and the gas required to get there, lol.

My new saddle better arrive today!!!


----------



## dbarabians

Is the tack sale at Legacy Arabians? What time does the tack sale begin? I might want to show up just see cynical it has been almost a year. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

It's at Mystic Acres in Terrell, hosted by the Lone Star Arabian Horse Club. Tack sale begins at 11am, horse sale at 1pm. There is a clinician demonstrating desensitizing techniques, too, if that is of interest.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! My mare Katy is 16 today, can't believe we've had her and my gelding 14 yrs! Love them sooo much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

I have my regular group session for the LGBT youth in the afternoon but I might be able to swing by. Depends on how many show up and who wants talk and for how long. 
Hey if I dont and you meet any trainers can you get there info? I am researching facilities and already visited 2. I am interested in Sport horse in hand or even main ring halter. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I'll keep an eye out for good trainer prospects.

Yay for GLBT youth therapy! Let them know it is absolutely possible to lead a full, happy, and even society-bettering life, despite the negativity constantly thrown our way  I'm looking at getting legally married this summer in NY, a feat I never imagined would be possible when I came out 14 years ago.


----------



## Cynical25

My saddle arrived!!!! It's ridiculously beautiful and the craftsmanship is blowing me away. Whoever sold it was a complete idiot and I love them forever.


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! I'm so happy to hear you love it Cy. Now go put it on a horse and give us pictures!


----------



## Cynical25

Hope y'all had a good weekend 

Didn't make it to the barn all weekend. Holy moly am I anxious to get out tonight and try this new saddle! I sold my original saddle and lots of other "stuff" at the tack sale Saturday, so it was a successful trip. Not a big crowd, and mostly people just starting out and looking for a good deal. The only trainers I met worked with POA's.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> ladies just remember no peacock designs on the saddle pads!!!!! No emulating emstennwalkers. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

EmsTNWalkers said:


> View attachment 397594


EMStnwalkers even that cat doesnt like peacock designs imagine that expression on a 1200 pound horse.
Cynical I am glad you had a successful day. Shalom


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

dbarabians said:


> emstnwalkers even that cat doesnt like peacock designs imagine that expression on a 1200 pound horse.
> Cynical i am glad you had a successful day. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel

I'd say the peacock disagrees. That is attitude if I ever saw it.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

So excited for nice weather! The grass is growing, leaves are budding on the trees, I love it!! The horses are all shedding off their shag. We had a young hen go missing, and I figured something got her. The other day I happened to see her appear again ravenously eating and drinking, and then she scurried back to her hidden nest with 12 eggs! 

LOVE SPRING!


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

Yes, this weather is lovely! My garden is planted and I've had the doors and windows open all week cleaning and chasing out the winter grime from top to bottom. My daughter and her friends are going to steal my horses from me this weekend and give them a thorough grooming and pull out that winter hair. We put 6 loads of rock on our road and driveway and I added 5" of sand to the chicken coop floor from sand from the creek (I still haven't had a chance to get sand up to the arena - another chore for another day). I will pick up my bees on the 4th and I've decided I need to build a small fence around them for their protection b/c my horses are just too darn curious and they'll knock them over in no time. Then with all of my extra energy between farm chores and marathon training, I plan to trim riding trails again before the new spring growth takes over. Ha.

And then after all this is done, I plan to drag my poor tired self up into the saddle for a nice relaxing weekend of trail riding and maybe even a little fishing, too.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

I'm not happy about Spring any more 

For those who didn't see the update on FB, Dalilah lost her foal today. He was only at 287 days and died soon after he was born. I was absolutely devastated when I found him this morning, I haven't cried that hard in a long time. He looked a lot like Pan color and marking wise, but so small and frail still. He would have been a big colt. The vet came out and checked Dalilah and started her on antibiotics. She is confident she had placentitis which caused her to abort. 

She is still looking for him and calling out for him. She keeps going back to the spot where she had him and pawing the ground. It just breaks my heart.

I had an idea to see if any orphaned foals need a foster momma, so I posted to a couple groups to see if I could help. Maybe she can save another's life. It would be nice if at least something good could come out of this.

I'm ready for this day to be over


----------



## dbarabians

Breeding and raising foals is not for the faint at heart EMSTNwalker.
At least you know what the cause was and the mare will recover. I would give her a year off.
Have you tried to milk her? The colustrum can be frozen. If she has any milk at all. With a foal that early she might not have any.
Sorry for the bad day you had. 
Dont let this discourage you. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

I hope today is brighter for you, EMS. Your mare will be okay, as will you. Grieve as you need to and take solace in your other lovely horses. (((hugs)))


----------



## equinesnfelines

ohhh, EmsTNWalkers, so sorry for your loss!!! and for Dalilah's also...absolutely agree with dbarabians...learned so long ago anything to do with horses is not for the faint of heart---was told horses were the original 4H--heartache, headache, HAPPINESS and HEAVEN!!! lifting you up that the wonder and beauty of spring will lighten your burden of sadness....may blessings be on you in the days to come!!!


----------



## Cynical25

I know we desperately need it, but why does it have to rain on one of my precious few barn nights?! Guess we'll be grooming and maybe have another clipper desensitization session instead of riding in my beautiful new saddle.


----------



## Cynical25

We got a spotty bridlepath, top lip, and most of the left front pastern. Good enough for today, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

cynical I have a few horses that need to learn not to fear the clippers. Want to come over and try your hand with theses broncos ... i mean arabians. I will have plenty of bandages and splints for first aid if anything should happen to you and a full tank of gas in case we need to go to the emergency room.
Would nt want anything to affect our friendship so I promise to prepared for any and all injuries should they occur. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Gee, sounds great...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I found out my guy was 100% solidly trained to hard-tie the first time I tried to clip him. He came to me with a nicely clipped bridlepath so I didn't think too much of tying him in his rope halter with the tied on lead to the immovable pole braced into the building and footed in over 100lbs of concrete and pulling out the clippers. I guess that was a good thing?

He looked at the clipper cord a bit oddly, but nothing more than that. Until I stood right by his left shoulder and turned them on and he set back for 3 of the scariest seconds of my life. (Visions of both his death and mine take less than 3 seconds, btw)

Lucky for me, he gave to the pressure, stepped up and stood there trembling and blowing and waiting for his death to come.

Yeah. We've been working on clippers too, though only 2-3 times a year. Now he still is scared of them, but doesn't work himself up to a trembling lather about it. We're at the "evil eye and half cocked ears, lots of snorting and blowing, but I'll stand quietly" stage. Oddly enough, it's the power cord that seems to freak him out the most. I considered getting cordless, but decided that desensitizing him to the horror of electric cords was important enough not to.


----------



## Cynical25

Lol, Sharpie! Glad that worked out ok for ya.

I know Cash is an annoying brat to his pasture mates, but the new barn hand found out the hard way that Cash will also nip humans as they halter his pasture mates. *oops*


----------



## outnabout

Now that is something I can be working on with my colt before he goes to the trainer in June! Cyn, can you recommend some decent battery powered clippers?


----------



## Cynical25

I have the newish Oster A6 model clippers, but they are corded. Takes some careful use since I was holding a wiggly Cash in the middle of the barn aisle but, like Sharpie said, I think it's good to have him get used to a moving cord as part of the whole ordeal. 

I received a free Oster Amp Lithium Ion cordless trimmer with a tack order last year, but they were super loud and died in less than 10 minutes, even with a brand new battery. I think they actually hurt the situation more than helped, as it pulled his bridlepath hair instead of cutting it - now he's really concerned about the good clippers going there.


----------



## Sharpie

I have the Oster turbo A5 two speed. Not exactly sure how they're different from the A6, but they're pretty much THE standard clippers in vet clinics as they're darned near indestructible, it's easy to find someone to sharpen the blades, and they're powerful without getting hot too fast. It's also easy to find different blades without having to special order. The cord is 12 or 15 feet long, so long enough not to be a complete PITA. I can do a dog or half a horse (if they're clean) before they need to cool off, and usually by then, both I and the critter need a break anyway.

I've used the battery powered version (had it in my clinic) but we always wound up going back to the corded ones. Battery just loses power, and then you're fighting under powered clippers, or it doesn't last long enough to get done what you want to, and you're stuck waiting for it to recharge. If you were just doing something small, like bridlepath and whiskers, they're fine, but for any real clipping, it gets frustrating.


----------



## clippityclop

I have the A5 Turbo as well. Love them - well worth the investment.


----------



## outnabout

Thanks, looks like I'll be checking out the corded A5/A6.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!

I loved my Oster A5 back in the day (early 90's, lasted forever with heavy use.) I've now used my new A6 three times and it's slightly quieter than a fellow boarder's A5 but no noticeable difference in power/speed. I'm not so sure about the rubberized coating on the housing - it's great for grip but attracts dirt and I have a feeling it'll peel/wear off in a few years like my similarly-coated hair dryer. I chose the A6 because I had a coupon and there was a sale on the package with Kool Lube & Blade wash, so I got it considerably cheaper than any A5! Biggest downside to me is that it doesn't come with a carrying case, but I don't know if the current A5's do, either.


----------



## kctop72

Well it's been a busy week and it's gonna be a busier weekend. Got to ride both my horses last night (for a short time). Took my old man into the pasture and just mosied around then got on my mare and rode her in a halter and lead rope! I was one proud horsey momma!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Hey y'all! I had the weirdest week. Nothing in particular happened, but I was in such a fog. I got some Equest time which helped, but other than that I didn't get much done when I really needed to fix up my housing/dining plan for school and work out financial aid. Bad me.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday, Texans!

Antsy at my desk today, just waiting to get to the barn and enjoy this gorgeous weather.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

**crickets chirping**


----------



## Cynical25

Right, EMS?! All the action is on FB these days.

My ride last night started with zero ability to go to the right, and the second I even thought about going left we'd immediately be moving in tiny left circles. Got that sorted out and then a large dog lunged out of nowhere to bark at us, resulting in a huge spook which frazzled both our nerves for a second. Trotted around a few minutes to settle, got a lovely, level-headed stop & back, and put him up. Quit while you're ahead, right?


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! It is quiet here, even dba's on fb ....

I had a good ride last night too. She wanted to go, go, go and by the end of the night, it was can we stop please? Look mom, I'm flexing (meaning she's done)! She cracks me up, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Good morning! Yeah, I've noticed how quiet it's been around here.

I want to go see Bobby! I had to cancel going two days in a row. On Sunday I was just not feeling up to it, but yesterday we had some car trouble so I couldn't go down to the barn. It's not anyone's fault, but :evil:. It's been months since I've seen him properly.


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all! 

We had a horse scare yesterday. A lady from the barn called said dh's hirse had gotten into it with the jack nextdoor, through the fence. She said he was down in the pasture and having trouble getting up. She said she was going out to check on him and dh told her we were on our way.
We got there and she had him up and in the round pen. Luckily he only had flesh wounds but his front left leg was a bloody mess. We couldn't find any blood on the fence anywhere. Our friend said it really scared her because she saw him buckle and he started screaming. She thought he had broken his leg at first then she finally got to him and he got up. 
Goose will have some time off to heal but thank goodness it was no worse. ..silly boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, glad Goose is okay! Bet that was a scary call


----------



## dbarabians

Glad to hear he is OK kctop. Anything I can do let me know. I have seen horses recover from wounds that I thought would cripple a human for life. He will most likely be ok. 
Does the jack have any injuries? Sounds as if he needs to be gelded. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks and yes the jack definitely needs to be gelded and if I had my way, he'd have already beem cut!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinesnfelines

so sorry to hear of his injuries but so thankful it was not worse! an ungelded jack (IMHO) can be so troublesome! good luck!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday my fellow Texans! Goose is doing good, his knee is a little swollen but dh said he thought he had his leg wrapped a little too tight. This morning it had gone down some. I think he's gonna be just fine
Hope everyone has a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Thursday! Glad Goose is on the mend. 

Made it back to the office from lunch just as the first big rain droplets started. And they stopped about 30 seconds later. We better actually get some rain, to make two days of dark & dreary worth something!


----------



## dbarabians

Tell your husband I said hello kctop. Glad that goose is on the mend. You are going to have a talk with the owner of the jack . He needs to be fixed. I would not be thrilled to have a jack breed one of my mares. Or fight one of my stallions or geldings. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

He's been there for a couple of years and this hasn't happened before. I know goose is the one that started it, he's very protective of my mare, especially when she's in season! 
This time of year they all go stupid. There are only 4 mares on the place with the other 8 geldings. The jack is very docile and has never been aggressive at all. He just bellows alot and he has a bum foot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! Did everyone cone through last night's weather ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!

Nothing but dark skies and tons of wind by me - barely a few drops of rain. I begrudgingly watered my plants this morning.


----------



## BKLD

Happy Friday morning!

Last night wasn't so bad here. Some wind, a little lightening, but that's all. I hope that everyone else is safe.


----------



## Kayella

Happy Friday! Going camping at the beach again this weekend. I will DEFINITELY be wearing sunscreen this time. I haven't even finished peeling from last week. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

We have been clearing debris at the farm and repairing fences damaged during the ice storms for the last couple of weeks. Now I have to see if any damage occurred last night. With Miquel still recovering from the incident with the bull the rest of us are working to catch up.
I hope everyone came through the storm fine last night here in North Texas. Shalom


----------



## SullysRider

Wow I haven't been on here for a while (ok only like a week haha), school has been keeping me busy. I wish college went by so much faster, though I did graduate high school with quite a bit of college credit so I do get to knock off two semesters of the normal four years! Nothing really exciting to report. The only exciting (well semi exciting) thing has been that we sticked my Oldenburg gelding and he sticked at a whopping 18 hands. I was surprised, but I have gotten used to his size. 

Hope everybody is staying safe with the crazy weather and that things are going well for everybody. I'm trying to catch up to what's going on on here.


----------



## BKLD

Happy Saturday! My allergies are starting to act up. Not very happy about that.


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

18 hands is seriously impressive!

Cold, wet weekend. Cold, wet Monday. Hmph.


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical25 said:


> 18 hands is seriously impressive!
> 
> Cold, wet weekend. Cold, wet Monday. Hmph.


Cynical we need this rain and a lot more of it.
I fear hay prices will be very high this fall and the coming winter if this drought continues.
The cold I am not pleased with but if it brought the rain I will endure it without complaint. 
I did not get much accomplished outside either. In a few weeks our forecast will become very boring,, Hot and Dry.


----------



## Cynical25

Enjoyed a brief trip to the barn last night. Cash was moved into the far back pasture which had been open the last few months, so he's happily munching lush grass with his buddies. Thankfully I had my mud boots with me, as I had to traipse through a muddy field to get there. Brought the curry out to the pasture and just groomed on him out there and enjoyed the peacefulness and the rain-washed scent of spring.

Hope Tuesday is treating everyone well!


----------



## Kayella

I also spent some time grooming Henny yesterday. Translated to: I spent half an hour untangling his unmanageable hair. =.= He gave himself a buzz cut on a good third of his mane and the other third was horribly knotted from the wind. He seriously needs a haircut so he's losing all of it soon. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

Kayella I gave up trying to keep all of my horse tangle free. Only the stallions and the gelding that is for sale I keep groomed . The mares still get brushed and sprayed with flyspray every 3-4 days but I gave up keeping their manes tangle free until the wind abates. 
You are more than welcome to come help when that happens though. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

LOL I think I have enough "fun" just keeping up with Henny's!


----------



## dbarabians

You can have a lot more fun with the 19 here. Keep you in practice for next year. I will even supply the wine or margaritas whichever one you prefer. Or both if that is more your style . Shalom


----------



## Kayella

Tequila is my thing, so margaritas please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Can you get Kosher Tequila for Passover? Hmm.


----------



## dbarabians

cynical if you come out and help groom the wooly mastadons I will get you anything you desire and ensure it is Kosher. 
kctop since you are the official photographer for Tejas Arabians of Nevada Texas you have already earned your Kosher delights. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo! I will cone out and help anytime with or without the kosher delights; )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Oh and by the way Texas friends there will be 5 new arrivals here at Tejas Arabians within the next 6 weeks. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

Dba, if we start begging for pictures now, will that increase our odds of getting a photoshoot in short order after they arrive? There's only so much of, "Hey, got another great looking one here" that we can take!


----------



## dbarabians

I am dying for everyone to see how well Cassius has matured and to see how nice he is. 
I will have some photos soon but for now the rest are shedding and look like mamooths. 
Sharpie I am considering keeping one of the fillies and selling a couple of broodmares so I will have some prospects of all ages to sell in a year or two.
Kctop I would invite you out this weekend to take a few pictures but we are still clearing the fence line and Passover begins Monday so I have to clean the house and throw out all the flour and other leaven.
I am free next weekend though. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well, we'll have to work something out then! Going suit shopping on Friday for dillan's senior prom.... Saturday is our Easter Eggstravaganza at church from 11 to 1, if anyone would like to come, its gonna be fun! Then church on Sunday of course. Maybe Saturday afternoon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cgwiley

We live in the DFW area, and we are looking to purchase our daughter her first horse, but have no clue where to board it, let me know if anyone knows a good place. We live in Coppell if you are familiar with the Dallas area.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, cgwiley! There are a few of us in the DFW area.

What are your boarding needs? Fullcare, partial care, self care? Stall or pasture? English or Western riding crowd? Show barn or casual riding facility? Do you need indoor arena, outdoor arena, roundpen, trails, any other specifics I've not listed?


----------



## nuisance

Howdy folks! I just figured out, even thought the firewall blocks the posts.... if I wait awhile, it goes away and I can read them! lol Howdy to those I don't see on FB, and to those I don't. 
Going to a benefit ride in Ringling this weekend. Taking Lil to vet friday pm, going to ride my friends horse. Lil is starting to loose weight again, I've started putting peanut oil in her grain, she doesn't care for it, and leaves most of it for the other horses who don't need it. Going to get some beet pulp pellets today at lunch. But, she also has a knot come up on her spine that is tender. Saturday we rode at Lake Duncan, great ride, saw the bald eagles. Mid day stopped, let horses graze, relaxed a bit. Next thing I know, Lil is rolling... with the saddle on. Saddle bags with water on the back, cantle bag with phone, camera, truck keys, etc onthe front.... nothing hurt or lost, but that afternoon she just wasn't herself. then I found the knot. She hasn't let me near her all week, so it was just last night found it, when she let me brush her down good. Don't know if she did something while rolling, or what. So to be safe than sorry, along with her loosing weight. Have appt at vet. Her cribbin collar is doing nothing to curb her cribbing. Silly horse


----------



## Cynical25

Good luck at the vet!


----------



## SullysRider

Proud horse mom moment! I rode the beast bareback for the first time today. It was NOT easy getting on, and I was worried how he was going to behave considering he hasn't been ridden in months and when I got him a few months ago he tried to kill me...But I have done a lot of work with him and he has come a long way. He was very well behaved. Unfortunately the only photographic evidence is blurry because my photographer was miffed at me for even attempting to ride him bareback. I am going to ride him again bareback and hopefully I'll have some good pictures next time.


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh it seems like it's been forever since I've had a chance to get on here. This evening job on top of my substitute teaching is killing me. I also had to attend an unexpected funeral last weekend. My uncle passed away from a sudden heart attack at the age of 55. So it's been a crappy couple of weeks. On the bright side, I got a super cool trail ride in yesterday. I've had this bucket list thing on my list for the longest time about riding up to a drive through and ordering a hamburger. Well yesterday was that day. I don't know how many miles we covered, but I was in the saddle (my new Aussie by the way which I'm loving) for about 5 hours which is really good for my schedule. I have the sunburn to prove it. And Mojo was awesome!


----------



## Cynical25

My condolences on your loss, Mammak. Love the DQ pic, though!

Cash was not having it last night; in his defense he was covered in bug bite welts which he kept trying to chew on, but it was definitely a struggle to keep his focus on me. Hope to go play in the open field/trails across the street when I ride Friday, see if we can get some subtle training-which-doesn't-seem-like-training in...


----------



## ahalleyscomet

Hi everyone!

I live in the Humble area and board near New Caney. I moved back down here from Indiana and finally got a horse of my own and I am looking to make other horse friends near my area. I would love to know of events that are coming up if there are any.


----------



## dbarabians

Hey North Texas friends how about a trip to Lonestar Park one evening for a meet and greet? 
Or we can go the the APHA show again this year. 
Lets get the discussion going . Shalom


----------



## SullysRider

ahalleyscomet said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I live in the Humble area and board near New Caney. I moved back down here from Indiana and finally got a horse of my own and I am looking to make other horse friends near my area. I would love to know of events that are coming up if there are any.


You live pretty close to me! I live in Cypress


----------



## Kayella

Halley you're about an hour away from me. I live in Pasadena and showed my goats in Humble when I was in high school!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Halley! I'm in Dallas, but you've already had two who are nearby speak up. This is a great group of equestrians 

DB - Lone Star Park sounds like fun, and I'd love another visit at the APHA World Show...


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Halley! I'm in the DFW area as well but you have good people by you already! 

I'm in like flynn for Lone Star Park!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Cynical I agree both venues are ideal IMO. I also plan to attend both.
I want the chance to get to know the rest of the members here. The first meet and greet was fun yet we were still getting to know one another. 
Now that some of us have met in person and communicated for the last year on a regular basis we are more familiar with each other.
I see no reason why those of us that live in certain regions cannot have a regular social gatherings.
If i am going to stick around this area I need to expand my group of friends beyond those I have professional and religious affiliations with.
kctop and her husband have proven to be wonderful people and at least they know what a fetlock and a saddle horn are. 
Lets make this happen. Shalom


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Woooooah! FB is spoiling me hardcore. Haven't checked in here in FOREVER. Almost forgot what the 'ole HF looks like! hehe


----------



## dbarabians

I hate FACEBOOK!!! I now have to search for conversations and then find a place to join in. Shalom


----------



## BKLD

I don't really post on FB, but I've been coming here less. Nothing against you guys, I've just been super busy. 

Anywho, welcome to the newbies! This is a great crowd :wink:.


----------



## texasgal

Almost 1000 pages. Wow!


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal said:


> Almost 1000 pages. Wow!


Pat yourself on the back Texasgal. You have created a place of warmth and friendship with this thread.
One of the reasons I am still a member is this thread.
Thanks to you I now know a lot more women than I did a few years ago. It drives my daughters crazy and I am enjoying every minute of their insanity. 
Best wishes for a full recovery and you are in my prayers. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

I just typed the first post. It's the people that make this thread great!


----------



## texasgal

But I want to be the one ....


----------



## texasgal

... 9 more posts ...


----------



## dbarabians

texasgal said:


> I just typed the first post. It's the people that make this thread great!


Accept our thanks and praise you deserve both. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

So glad I found this group! 

Come on, Texans, we are nearly at 10,000 posts!


----------



## Kayella

We're going to reach 10,000 posts on the 1,000th page! That's crazy!


----------



## Cynical25

Mother Nature is so ridiculous - a week of 80's followed by a freeze...

I will be leaving my front garden bed covered today/tonight; I will cry if my hydrangeas and hostas croak!


----------



## clippityclop

I haven't posted here in awhile either. Spring is a very busy time around here. This weekend we about killed ourselves cutting and clearing trails, but we got it done. They've been over grown for over a year and we still had so much deadfall to clear up from the drought that hit a couple of years ago so we ran the chainsaws all day and stacked wood all along the trail to come back for later. We got enough cleared out that hubby could get the big shredder back there and turned my single track foot trail into a 4 foot wide mowed path. HOORAY! 

On another note, my bees came in a week ago. I installed them into their new hive, and left them alone for a week and peeked in on them yesterday. They are thriving and making lots of babies, gathering pollen and drawing out new comb on the new frames. Usually you don't get honey the first season b/c they concentrate on building their brood (babies/eggs) and basically just getting built up to full strength. But very soon, I'll have honey!

The bee with the green dot on her back is the queen.


----------



## Cynical25

Your bees are so flipping neat, CC!


----------



## Kayella

CC, that's so cool! You better share some homemade honey with us. :wink:


----------



## nicoles

The bees are really cool! Why does the queen have a green dot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

I've always wanted to keep bees! I love honey, especially comb honey, so it just makes sense lol.


----------



## Kayella

Yaaay! 10,000 posts! -throws confetti-


----------



## SullysRider

Holy cow that's a lot! Wait was I the 10,000? I knew we were getting close, didn't know I was it lol.


----------



## texasgal

Look.At.That! lol


----------



## texasgal

CC .. we were talking about bee keeping yesterday..


----------



## clippityclop

Well I've been having a blast with them. I'm quite impressed with their demeanor. We drove to the apiary in Navasota to pick them up (I brought the kiddos along for the experience) and there on the dock at the barn (warehouse with giant stainless steel honey extractors and other equipment), are all of these nucleus hives (like mine) and stacks and stacks of whole hives in boxes. There is a bee in every square inch of airspace flying all around! I didn't quite know what to do but everyone around the dock and other customers were just walking thru them laughing and carrying on like the bees weren't even there. So me and my kiddos just took a deep breath (making sure not to suck in bees) and walked on up the stairs and we were just fascinated.

Not a mean bee in the bunch. A nice man grabbed a nuc hive for us, sealed it (bees still hanging on the outside trying frantically to get IN) and he put it in my front seat. We drove back to CS with bees in the truck with us! The outside bees just hung out on the hive and waited for us to get where we were going. Didn't bother us a bit.

Got home, donned the white suit/hat/veil/smoker and hubby was just finishing the fence around the area where they will live (I have naughty horses and goats who are too curious for their own good). My oldest was taking pictures in shorts and a tank top. By the time I got the nuc open and starting putting the bees into my hive, my daughter was standing over me snapping pics with bees buzzing around us and they really didn't care at all what we were doing. Not one sting.

Advance to a week later, and I figured by now the bees would be more protective and a little less welcoming. I had been standing there watching them come and go all week with huge loads of pollen on their legs. I suit up again and my smoker gives me fits and I bring it along, altho it isn't very smokey. I open the hive, take out their feeder and lift the lid - TONS OF BEES! BEAUTIFUL BEES! Not a ONE comes after me. In fact, they act as if I wasn't there and just let me do what I came to do. 

The bee place sells bees that are bred for their docile nature and I am very impressed. I don't think I will have any trouble with these little creatures. I know that seasoned beekeepers work with bees without the gloves and nothing but a veil and hat, but I'm not going to take chances until I have more experience with them. This is going to be a great adventure!

Regarding the green dot - there is a world wide standard that the queens be marked with a color that represents the last number of the year they were born when they are sold. Helps bee keepers know when their queen nears retirement (3 years or so) and for the obvious reason that you can SEE her when you pull out frames. You have only a couple of days to replace your queen if something happens to her before your hive decides to fly to the wild blue yonder or worse, die off - so laying eyes on the queen every time you check the hive is a very big deal. I will only visit my bees once a week to refill their feeder for the next 4 weeks or so until the majority of flowers are in bloom, and then I won't bother them until the fall, except to add a new box of frames (a new story to their condo - LOL) as they fill up their existing one(s). 

I will watch them from the fence (about 6 foot away) and as long as the bees are regularly stocking the hive with pollen, then I'll know they are still in business.


----------



## Cynical25

Truly fascinating!


----------



## kctop72

Hey all! Hope everyone is having a great hump day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday to y'all and Friday to meeeeee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Woohoo for a short week, KC! My office closes at noon tomorrow - so thoughtful of them to schedule half a day to celebrate my birth


----------



## clippityclop

BLAH! who says that when your horses live with you, you have time to ride all you want? I've been so busy this week I haven't even had time to have a brain fart. Had an hour between appts this morning to go ride, went and grabbed a horse, and he needed his feet trimmed - so I gave up my riding time and gave him a pedicure. 

Three day weekend - there has to be an hour in there SOMEWHERE....


----------



## clippityclop

Cyn your bday is on Easter Friday? Happy early BDAY!


----------



## clippityclop

Any of you chicken lovers ever used an automatic (refills on it's own) poultry waterer or seen one in action? My birds dirty up their buckets so bad every day - I'm tired of the routine and am thinking about getting one of these types or maybe even the water fountain things where they have to bump it to get it to drip....


----------



## equinesnfelines

"Three day weekend - there has to be an hour in there SOMEWHERE...."

whoo-hoo...i found one this afternoon well, ok--not "an hour" but 30 minutes!!! i know that is minimal, but for me--the high spot of the week!!! all 15 hands high of it. i WILL be looking for the rest of that hour between now and monday!!! 

if the trimmer had returned my calls i might have made it an hour but here we go again!!!! on the hunt for a trimmer

"TONS OF BEES! BEAUTIFUL BEES!" a whoo hoo for you!!! beautiful bees equal beautiful honey!!!

Cynical25--Happy Birthday! everyone else have a blessed and safe weekend!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!!! It is simply gorgeous outside. The sunrise was especially magnificent in all that hot pink and blaze orange glory.

My desk is covered in birthday confetti. My cubicle neighbor gave me a wax seal, which I'm ridiculously excited about - I'm going to be sending letters to everyone I know just so I can use it, haha.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Easter everyone...


----------



## Cynical25

Great trail ride this morning. Cash loved it, didn't want to go back to the barn! If it's not raining, im hoping for a repeat tomorrow. So proud of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday, Texans! Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## clippityclop

I feel bad - I've been neglecting this forum! I used to pop on here all the time - and the backyard chicken site as well - I haven't been on that forum in half a year or more - I keep hanging out on FB. :hide:


----------



## BKLD

Hey all! Happy Monday! I'm so tired, but I'm pretty excited too. In three days, I'll be flying out to Lubbock to visit my aunt and uncle and tour the campus.


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day! It was a great Easter weekend all around. Got my son a suit for his senior prom, spent some quality time with the family and got my middle daughter a car that she has to learn how to drive a manual 5 speed! Oh also got in some horsey time of course. I ppsted some pics of Katy on fb after I finished"painting" her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday!

In charge of decorations for my niece's baby shower on Saturday - I don't like the cheesy stuff I found in stores, so I'm hitting up Hobby Lobby today to arm myself for some DIY craziness the next few evenings...


----------



## BKLD

Happy Wednesday!

Bleh, I'm not feeling so great. I hate the heat and the mugginess, it saps my energy like that. SO not looking forward to summer :-|. 

On another note, it's the last week of the session at Equest. It was kind of sweet, because one of the riders gave a thank you card to all of the volunteers and instructors . My last class will be on Saturday, though I will volunteer this summer too (and hopefully I won't keel over due to heat exhaustion).


----------



## SullysRider

Ah, the proud moment of being able to smack your horse for acting up and him not smack you back .

For those of you who don't know my gelding came to me verrrryyy aggressive, and I've done a lot of work with him to fix it. So little things like that are not so little to me.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday to y'all and Friday to me again. Have to finish getting stuff ready for the last high school Senior Prom! Kinda sad.....

I've got to get some riding in tonight, my mares been off for too long because she got tangled in her lead rope and got a rope burn on her back foot. 14 years and she's never done that before, go figure. I rode her at the church on Saturday but we just walked around a little bit and stood in one place most of the time. It had already scabbed over but it's still a little tender..... She's gonna be a handful when it goes back to work time!


----------



## Cynical25

I wanted to strangle my pony last night, but kept my cool, lol. 

Walked up to him as usual to halter and he took off before I got the lead over his neck - first time he's done this, 2nd time he tested me about being haltered. His running excited his pasture mates so all 5 started running like idiots. One idiot ran through the hot wire gate, so they were even more excited running around the new pasture they entered, which got every other horse on the property running around like idiots, too. The older horses gave up to eat pretty quickly, but it took 37 minutes to catch my darn horse! There was NO WAY I was going to give up and let him win so I just kept calmly walking up to him no matter where his dumb butt ran. Wish I'd been wearing my pedometer, lol. He finally gave up when he was drenched in sweat and shaking with exhaustion, so I had to spend my remaining time cooling him down :/ Not the way I'd envisioned my evening going.


----------



## kctop72

Yep cyn, we've had those moments at the barn.....so much fun when they have 30+acres to run on.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Aw, that's no fun :-|. I think that most of us can relate to that. Horses can be such brats at times . 

So, I have landed safely in Lubbock. Going to the campus in about an hour and a half, and then I'll be going to the equestrian center later on.


----------



## Cynical25

It's Friday!!!

How are those mares, DB? Do we get to send our resident photographer, KC, to provide proof of new foals soon?


----------



## dbarabians

Not yet cynical. Magic has no younger siblings.
She will probably wait until I am having my surgery Tuesday or Wednesday. they NEVER foal when you expect them too. She is looking like a hippo. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Wait, what surgery dba?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M123M

Are there any clinics, rodeo's or other horsey events in the Dallas area over the summer that would be worth going to?


----------



## dbarabians

I am having a growth removed and the Drs will do a biopsy. I am assured it is just for precautions due to my past medical history. Nothing to worry about I am told. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

I'm glad to hear it's just precautionary dba but will keep you in prayer anyways! 

M123M, not sure about clinics, is there a certain discipline?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M123M

I am western my friend is English. We are meeting up for a few days and she just said she wondered if there was anything going on horse-wise in the DFW area while we are there. I really don't think it matters so much what exactly....
:lol:


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday, Texans! Hope it's a great week for everyone.

I FINALLY found leather soled western riding boots! They are hot pink Justin's, which isn't my style, but they fit and my jeans will cover all but the tan foot portion anyway, lol.


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning my fellow Texans! It was a great weekend and now I need a vacation or maybe just back to work so I'm not so busy.....

I taught my daughter how to drive her car this weekend (5 speed) and she drove it back to Commerce yesterday with no problems. I'm so proud of her, she did great! 

Also, last high school prom went off without any problems! At least none that I've heard of yet (fingers crossed).

M123M - sorry I don't know about any clinics in the area but there are alot of facebook groups that post that kind of information online. I've been looking for a sorting clinic and haven't found one yet that does not conflict with my schedule, sigh......

Dba, how are you doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

No activity since Monday?! *jaw drop*

Happy Friday, Texans!


----------



## kctop72

I know cyn, kind of ashamed but then again we kinda migrated to fb.....

Happy Friday y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Hey not everyone uses facebook so don't go disappearing on us now. 

Been lingering in the background as I am horseless in Texas. Been enjoying everyones adventures.
Someday I'll be able to join the fun
This year been working on prepping the property.


----------



## Kayella

Welcome Luvs! I can send you an invite to our FB group if you'd like. Where are you at in Texas?


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Luvs!


----------



## mammakatja

I'm still here. Welcome Luvs! I haven't made it to FB either. I've just been crazy busy working 2 part time jobs, mothering 6 kids, and running the farm. We fertilized the hay field today. Things are about to get busy on that end. Finishing up winter just in time to stock up for winter. LOL! Oh, I did sell my little 2 horse trailer finally. I've been shopping for a 4 horse. Hopefully looking at one this weekend if it lasts. It's a 4 horse slant with a mid tackroom and a little sleeper section in front were the gooseneck cubby is. There's even a little AC up there. Yes, this will be my first gooseneck. Kinda putting the cart before the horse because I don't have a truck with a gooseneck hitch. I've always bumperpulled with my E350. We're in the market for a truck though. Borrowing a truck at the moment while shopping around. Anyway, just checking in. I'll show off my new toy if it works out.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## texasgal

Hey Luvs! We'll have to keep this thread going too. There are several that don't do fb.


----------



## dbarabians

There are also those who are forced to do facebook just to keep in touch.
My paranoia forces me to access FB to ensure you devious women are not conversing about me. LOL
My self esteem is fragile and y'all have ruined me for life. 
Welcome LUVs this is the friendliest thread on the forum and no bickering or petty BS occurs.
Unless i am the one posting. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Saturday! We were in McKinney this morning and found that action saddle co was having their semi-annual warehouse sale. They have some great buys and it's not all saddles, if you're wondering. They've got almost everything you need for a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

Welcome Luvs! 

Bored, bored, bored...haven't had much to do lately, so I've started looking up dog shows and rescue events and such. Crazy dog lady is back .


----------



## Cynical25

Did you get the trailer, Mammak?

Happy Monday, Texans! It's not quite 11:00 am and I'm over the workday already - busy, busy. Taking a five minute break to check in here, of course, lol.


----------



## kctop72

Well good mornin y'all! Man it was a very busy weekend. Had great rides on both of my ponys on Saturday! 
We had a hoof n foot ranch rodeo at our churchyyesterday afternoon. Man those steers were FRESH! If the they came at you, be prepared to move or they would bull doze you..... 1 even cleared a 6 foot panel :O. No major injuries to any man or cow, thank goodness. It's definitely time to switch out the herd! 
Now I just want to go back to bed.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Sorry been out for the weekend. I am in Conroe area in Texas.

Ok caught up now. Thanks for the welcome. 
My computer is slowly dying so does not like FB at all anymore. But I am not going to replace it until it completely goes. 


Mammakatja hope you find a good truck to help pull your new trailer. I bought my truck in December with the thought of just a 2 horse trailer. Don't have one yet but it is on my wish list. One thing I noticed about trucks is they sure don't loose their value in Texas. 

Shalom, I promise to behave... ; ))

Kctop sounds like you had a fun weekend. I got some new gooslings and that is about all the rounding up I did this weekend. Cute fluffy babies. Alot easier than ornery steers. My goats don't round up unless you have a food bucket then they just mob ya. 

Been loving the nice weather but would have loved to have gotten some rain. Hard to believe it is May already.


----------



## dbarabians

Luvs Horses my name is not Shalom. It is Donald. Shalom is the hebrew blessing of Peace and it is meant for all people of goodwill.
You can call me what ever you want.
I have been called lots of names some I even deserved. Shalom


----------



## Luvs Horses

dbarabians said:


> Luvs Horses my name is not Shalom. It is Donald. Shalom is the hebrew blessing of Peace and it is meant for all people of goodwill.
> You can call me what ever you want.
> I have been called lots of names some I even deserved. Shalom


Oh ok. I did not know that. It is a nice blessing. Thanks Donald.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

Yep, real friendly! They even let us XTexans in to post here. Glad to see all is well. Haven't been posting as much due to time constraints and miss when this thread gets slow.


----------



## kctop72

I do miss this thread! It used to be alot more active and now it's hard to try and keep up on both sites. Although fb is easier to post pictures in....
I don't know about everyone else but it's been very busy for me lately with my youngest graduating this year and my middle getting through her first year of college and my oldest moving to Oklahoma (already wanting toove back). 
Most of the time I feel lile a pinball. My horses are my stress reliever so anytime I get I take aadvantage, especially when dba needs pictures taken and I get to play with the young'ns
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Yesterday flew by but, sadly, today is not following suit. I can't believe it's only 3pm...


----------



## Cynical25

Aaaaaand, back at the office. Already. Good morning!

Showing a friend around my boarding facility after work tonight. Would be fun if she moves in


----------



## Luvs Horses

Being stuck in the office when the weather is nice is torture. 
The goslings are warming up to me. They r too cute and soon soft. 
They are buff geese. Named them Molly, Dolly, and Wally.
Managed to trick Phoenix into going up in the chicken coop last night. He is my naughty peacock. 

So who has been riding and taking advantage of our nice weather? Any good stories?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Good morning y'all! 

Luvs, I did take advantage of the beautiful weather this weekend. I rode both ponies on the same day out on the road with some friends. The first time I took my mare and rode with a friend that has a 20 yr old Arabian. Down around the corner are 2 longhorns which he wasn't so sure of (even though he shares a pasture with one). He side stepped across the road and hid behind my mare, it was hilarious. My friend was like really? You gonna hide behind the girl? ???
My second ride was on my gelding with another friend at the barn. She had never taken her horse out on the road and he was very interested in everything but not spooky at all. Although my skiddy boy spooked at a tree shadow on the road. He doesn't het stupid when he spooks thank goodness, he just backed up as quickly as possible then turned around. It took us a few minutes to realize it was not going to eat him 
I was so proud of my ponies, we don't get to do that very often but we plan to this summer. ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Can y'all feel my smile radiating all the way from Trenton????? We've had a very successful weekend. So Saturday we drove to Kaufman to look at this trailer I was interested in. They still had it. Omgosh, it is perfect!!!! It's a 4 horse slant, but without the slants, it will easily fit 5 so IF we had to take our whole crew now we could do it. Yes, it came home with us. I'm so proud. I did this without dipping into any tax money. I sold my 2 horse (by myself even), sold a saddle, and poured one paycheck and 2 horse riding lessons that I'm giving now into it. Of course we still had to pull it home with a borrowed truck. I figured that was going to take a while because like Luvs said, trucks don't lose their value around here, especially the kind we want. We were looking for a 7.3 Ford diesel. All our tax money wasn't going to buy one right now and we did NOT want to go back to making payments. So Monday night I go to work as usual. Hubby is off. I'm almost ready to come home and I get a text of a pictue. It was a truck on the back of OUR flatbed trailer. I'm thinking, what in the world did he do??!! Yes, he surprised me with a truck. Granted, it came on the back of a trailer so it's not running right now. It has a blown head gaskets which is a semi involved repair and we're praying the head is not cracked, but he got it for a whopping $1000 because the seller had no idea where to begin and wanted rid of it. My hubby just happens to work on cars. So I have a truck now too! I just hope it won't be parked in a our drive for a year before I can drive it. LOL! 

They even match! :lol:


----------



## Luvs Horses

I love trail riding. Love that yal looked after that old fella. Them long horns could be monsters. : )

My bucket list is to trail ride through different places across the US once I get a horse again. There are some beautiful places that are best gotten to by horseback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Sweet find Mommakatja. That looks like my dads diesel without the blue stripe. Hopefully it is an easy rebuild for you guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Yep mammak, we have a 94 just like it,7.3 diesel but we ccan't get it started. We've tried a couple of things but no luck yet. Next is the ignition cause it keeps turning over but never kicks over, if that makes sense. ... it's a beast of a truck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

kctop72 said:


> Yep mammak, we have a 94 just like it,7.3 diesel but we ccan't get it started. We've tried a couple of things but no luck yet. Next is the ignition cause it keeps turning over but never kicks over, if that makes sense. ... it's a beast of a truck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doesn't sound like your battery is dead, if it's actually turning over. Have y'all checked the starter and fly wheel? 

Nice finds, MammaK! I'm jealous.  

As some of y'all know, I took advantage of the amazing weather this weekend and bought a saddle at the Magnolia auction on Saturday and put it on Henny(his first time EVER with a saddle!) on Sunday. He did just amazingly. I was so giddy while working him I could hardly stand it. I'm sure he and Enoch got tired of me screaming, "OH MY GOD YOU'RE SO CUTE" and "OMG YOU'RE DOING SO GOOD". :lol: 

The saddle is an old 15-16" roping saddle. Semi-QH bars I think. That's one thing they never tell you in an auction, the gullet size. Which is one of the most important things, you would think. Anyways, it needs just a bit of work. It looks like it had a roughout seat on it that someone ripped out, so I'm going to have my mom reupholster it. It also needs reflocked and a bit of TLC, but it's a great buy for just $170.


----------



## kctop72

Yep kay, we've replaced the starter cylanoid and that's when it started just spinning instead of kicking over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Ya'll may as well be speaking Greek, lol.


----------



## Kayella

So it was starting before you replaced the starter? We had issues finding the right starter whenever my dad had his engine replaced. His engine died in his '99 F-150 after just 80K miles because he let the oil run out. =.=


----------



## kctop72

No, we have not replaced the starter only the cylanoid and a few different sensors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Kay I love the pictures!!!!! He looks great under saddle. So glad y'all had a good first experience. Tons and tons and tons of ground work under saddle now. He'll do fine.  Great find on the saddle too. Does it show a brand anywhere?

Yea, this truck is a '93 F250 7.3L diesel with turbo (important word that last one) so it should haul my crew just fine. It's 4 wheel drive and stick so I'm gonna have fun! We will need to add the gooseneck hitch setup but hubby has a plasma cutter, welder and all the trimmings so I'm not worried about that. Oh my gosh it's a killer seeing it out there and not being able to drive it! LOL!

KC, sounds to me your issues are fuel related. If it's cranking but not turning over and your starter is good, then it may not be getting the fuel it needs. Maybe the fuel pump is bad? Oh and check your glow plugs. Even one bad glow plug can keep your truck from starting.


----------



## dbarabians

Luvs i have a few horses for sale to good homes and I do take payments. hint hint
I could easily have sold two the other day but am leary of the treatment the buyers give their horses. Shalom


----------



## Kayella

When it turns over, is it just a click? Or does the truck have that grinding sound but just won't start? If it's just a click then the starter may be the issue. If the truck actually tries to start but the engine doesn't kick up, then it could be a fuel issue like MammaK said. And lately, our truck would grind and grind and not start because of an air lock in the fuel tank. We opened up the gas cap, jumped the truck, and had no problem after that. 

MammaK, there is a brand on it, but it's not a well known one. It was made in Texas somewhere, I can't remember the name right now. It's like a shop made saddle, not factory made I think.


----------



## mammakatja

Yup. An air lock keeps fuel from moving too. No fuel, no diesel explosion under the hood.  We've started my son's old mercedes numerous times simply by opening the gas cap. There's supposed to be a vent to prevent the air lock but on these oldies, they get clogged. You can tell when it's a fuel issue because usually they crank just a little bit faster (as long as the battery and starter are good) and they never hiccup just a little right before they fire up. Does that make sense? If there was fuel, it will start to sputter or hiccup (these are very technical terms y'all should know) because it's trying. Without fuel, the crank sound doesn't change. Same if the glow plugs aren't working. Diesels need their heating blankets.  If that fuel doesn't get heated up for that split second, you can crank for hours (which of course the batteries won't allow).


----------



## mammakatja

OK, I asked my diesel husband and he suggested that the fuel heater in the fuel filter bowl could be shorted out which blows the 30amp fuse in the fuse panel which kills power to the ECM (engine computer) which prevents it from starting. He said the fuel bowl heater is not really necessary so disconnect it. It's a plug on the side of the fuel bowl on the driver's side and then replace the 30amp fuse. Another easy fix (my E350 van has done this numerous times) is replacing the camshaft position sensor (CPS). He said if the tack bounces while you're cranking, it probably isn't the CPS but don't rule it out. The camshaft position sensor is cheap. They run around $45. Sorry, we are diesel nuts so I had to ask him.


----------



## kctop72

Thanks for all the info, I will definitely pass it on. We did replace the CPS already so maybe we'll try the other. I'm just hoping one will work out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

OK good. The replaced CPS is another good rule out. The shorted heater coil in the fuel filter bowl is very common. It failed on our 7.3L van and we just took it completely out of the fuel bowl. They aren't necessary and actually quite a pain.


----------



## kctop72

Mammak, is your dh an actual diesel mechanic? If so, we may end up havingto use him Iif I can't get my dh to work on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

dbarabians said:


> Luvs i have a few horses for sale to good homes and I do take payments. hint hint
> I could easily have sold two the other day but am leary of the treatment the buyers give their horses. Shalom


oh so tempting, but, I half to hang loose a bit longer till the property is ready. Got a lot of dead trees that will be coming down this month. Trying to get it done before we get put under another summer burn ban. 
More than likely it will be late this year or early next year before the area is ready. I want to make sure everything is setup before bringing home a horse.

Also, am working on loosing weight. I am still too fat. I love Arabians but am afraid of squashing one right now. My goal this year is to get to a rideable weight and prep the property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Kay, your Henny is so cute. Nice find on the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Arabians may appear small and dainty but they are not.
I also have QH's and a couple of TB's and an anglo arab. If you are interested you can come look and if you see anything you like we will work out a deal. Shalom


----------



## Luvs Horses

Thanks Donald,
When everything is setup on the property I'll check back with ya on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's raining in DFW, woohoo!

So glad I got in my ride last night. Kept it short again, since Cash was so freaking good again. Very pleased with his progress, considering my super slow training schedule.


----------



## kctop72

Had a great ride tonight on my old mam in the soggy wet pasture! He's not a fan of water but was a champ tonight! 
Going to see our preacher and his son bullride tomorrow night in Grand Saline!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Yes it was nice to get some rain yesterday, everything is wet but we needed it.
Let the goslings out to play for a bit and am keeping a close eye on them. Filled up the kiddie pool for them but they prefer to play in everyone's water dish.

Watched the Buck Brannam (not sure if that is correct spelling) documentary film last night. He has an amazing story. Felt bad for the stud at the end. 

The sunshine is back and it looks like it is going to be a nice day today. Hope you guys get to have fun this weekend.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Mother's Day y'all. May your day be filled with peace, love and happiness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Mother's Day to our Texas moms!


----------



## BKLD

A little late to the party, but Happy Mother's Day! I'm afraid that I haven't really been on top of things lately, but I hope that y'all had a great day today.


----------



## Cynical25

*crickets*

Did y'all float away in the rain?


----------



## kctop72

Nope, still here. I thought maybe I wasn't getting notifications again but when I checked there were no new posts.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Geez, people must have real lives or something 

My niece is currently being monitored for high blood pressure and possible amniotic fluid leak. Due date is 22nd, so baby should be fine if she does comes now. But, Air Force baby daddy is on his way here from South Korea with ETA of Thursday morning. Hoping daddy arrives in time to catch baby being born


----------



## Luvs Horses

Hope she has a safe delivery & healthy baby. 

Clover, my fainting doe, had a blue eyed baby girl Sunday evening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Prayers for a safe landing all the way around Cyn.

Luvs, does that mean you have fainting goats? Dh wants one so bad he can't hardly stand it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

I have 2 fainters. My wether Cotton and Clover, doe.
My buck is a registered Nigerian Dwarf, tri-colored with blue eyes.
The baby is half ND and half fainter. Not sure if she will show any signs of myotona as it takes 2 fainters for the babies to show it. 

Named the baby Dottie. She is so soft with wavy coat. The lady I bought my fainters from in El Campo had a mix of regular coat fainters and silkie fainters. So the baby could have a bit of the silkie gene in there.


----------



## Cynical25

And where are the pics of your goats, Luvs???

My niece was sent home from the hospital on bed rest, no baby yet.

My 5 Star saddle pad arrived yesterday, looking forward to trying it tonight! Another great deal, just like my barely used saddle! Someone bought two, in different thicknesses, and after a few rides decided which one she wanted to keep. So I got a nearly-new butterfly cut pad at a discount, plus she'd had 5 Star cut it 31" long instead of their standard 32" which should be perfect for my little Cash.


----------



## Luvs Horses

LOL

Yeah my friend just asked me where is the baby goat pic? Guess I need to get the camera out when I get home. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Just got back from the doctor. She thinks I have strep throat and need to take the rest of the week off from work. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

I think almost everybody has moved to Facebook, but there's still some of us on here!

I got some exciting news recently. I put a deposit on a puppy a few weeks ago (though I got on the waiting list almost a year ago). And even though the mom had less puppies than planned, I'm getting my puppy! So now I will have my dream dog I've been wanting for years. I could not be any happier right now!


----------



## Cynical25

Very exciting, what kind of puppy??

LOVE my new saddle pad. Insane how much closer my legs felt to my horse with a close contact/butterfly cut pad under the saddle! Cash was even aware of something different, and it was cute watching his reaction when I first mounted. Did remind me just how narrow my boy is, though, lol.

After a year of scoffing at anything offered by hand, Cash has decided treats are, in fact, good. Carrots, peppermints, and peppermint horse treats have been well received.


----------



## kctop72

Congrats sully! New puppies are very exciting and cute

Sounds like a good thing cyn. I bought a billy cook wool pad tgat is very thick and great for her wither and top line issue. Also got her on some Purina supplements and she is filling in at her withers pretty good. Hopefully i can go back to using a normal pad soon.

Happy Thursday everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider

It will be my first purebred registered dog, all the others have just been strays or unwanted dogs I've taken in. It's a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, it's a hunting dog and the only breed known for doing everything. I will be driving to Oklahoma from NW Houston to pick up the dog, it's gonna be a long drive, but totally worth it. They're quite hard to find, and this is closest breeder to me (luckily they turned out to be a great breeder). I've wanted one ever since I found out about them, so I finally decided to go ahead and do it. 

It was funny though because I knew around what time I wanted the puppy (I wanted a Spring 2014 litter) so I starting finding a breeder a year ago. I thought I was early, but for some breeders there was already a waiting list of 20+ for a Spring 2014 litter! I got lucky finding the breeder I did, and the only reason I was able to get relatively low on the list (I was 6 on the list) was because they hadn't even announced the litter yet. It all worked out for the best with this breeder though .


----------



## kctop72

Well interesting night at the barn. Went out brought 6 horses in out of the pasture with no problem. Fes everyone theor grain the was cleaning up a little. Happened to look back ti the pasture to see a black and white calf! Evidently tge bull that was out there last year got to the young heifer before he was sold. The bo was shocked because he didn't think the heifer was old enough. We've been checking the longhorn cow fir bags, just in case but never thought to check the heifer! 
My friend and I saddled up and rode out to go see the little one but didn't get close enough to tell if it was a bull or cow. Whatever it is, it was having a good time playing and jumping around. Sooooo cute! 
My gaited boy did so good yet again today on our ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

How cute, KC!

I am so ready for this work week to be over! Crazy busy. I'm totally exhausted. Tucked Colton into bed at 8pm last night and I was asleep the second I hit my pillow, about ten minutes later.


----------



## dbarabians

I am so ready for foal watch to be over. I looked at my records and realized that I bred Blacklady Charabi later than I thought. She is past 330 days so can go at anytime. 
I could go to sleep at anytime due to fatique from lack of sleep.
Since none of my HF friends have taken me up on the offer to allow them to experience foal watch free of charge I am going solo. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Um, likely because you make foal watch sound *so* appealing, lol


----------



## BKLD

It's been a little while since I've been on this thread...just like I put on FB, I'm still having some problems with the dog, but hopefully I can get those sorted through soon. I don't think I'll be able to find him a home that I can trust with him, so I'm probably going to have to work extra hard with rehab before I leave for school and pray that nothing happens while I'm gone...ugh, I need some barn time, but the problem is that I don't think I have any time to spare!


----------



## Luvs Horses

baby watch is both fun and stressful. Hope you get some beautiful healthy foals Donald. 
I got some pics of Clover and her baby Dottie, but just need to try to get em loaded up if my computer behaves.

Tree guys are coming tomorrow to take down all the dead trees in the back.  Will finally be able to start working on that acre without worrying about getting squashed by a falling tree. Dead trees are unnerving to be near. 

Got all the goats penned up along with all my poultry. The goats were not happy as they are used to getting free run; but, got to make sure everyone is out of the way and safe.


----------



## dbarabians

At 1230 AM Blacklady Charabi foaled. I now have a new 3/4 egyptian 1/4 polish purebred arabian filly. She has a large star on her forehead like her sister Bella also born this year. She is either black or a dark bay. Long legs and a very nice dish. Now I can get some sleep then wait for the next 2 to download.
Kctop your superpowers are needed once again. Save me from the wrath of HF members!!!!! Shalom


----------



## equinesnfelines

congrats on productive nightwatch!!!!!!! sounds pretty!!! thankful for healthy delivery!


----------



## kctop72

Oh yeah! I am in farmersville right now and can stop by on my way home! You up yet dba?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Alright. I give. Who can hook me up with the FB group?


----------



## Luvs Horses

Congrats on the new filly


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all! Sharpie, look us up under Texas Horse Friends

Dba has a thread where I put the other pics of the little filly, 2 down and 2 more to go!


----------



## Cynical25

The weather in Dallas was PERFECT this weekend and I took full advantage! Rode at 7am Sat, then hit the Zoo for a few hours before watching a friend play in a fundraising flag football game. Rode at 8am Sun, then visited a park which was having an event.

Hope y'all have a good week!


----------



## kctop72

Good Tuesday mornin' my fellow Texans! Hope everyone has a great day.

My attitude stinks and I definitely am not where I want to be today......


----------



## Cynical25

My random job duty for the day is finding maps of Auschwitz & Birkenau concentration camps, as my boss is traveling to Germany & Poland with some of the Dallas Holocaust Museum's Board. Heavy, horrible stuff.


----------



## Cynical25

It's a great day to be born! My niece is rapidly progressing through labor, and baby is expected to arrive within the next hour or two


----------



## clippityclop

Boy it is quiet around here, isn't it? You are right - FB is easier to post pics AND video. My horses have finally shed out and my arab still has that wonderful spot of ringworm on his face. It is finally going away. Just in time for poison ivy to flourish everywhere. And flies. But my bees are doing GREAT! I checked on them the other day to see what they would do without the smoker - you know, just putting on my gear and just lifting the lid to check on them. A few buzzed around, but mostly they seem quiet and busy with their work. They have almost filled up the bottom box - time to had a new story to their house soon!

I have one orange peach on my peach tree that is growing in a flower pot on my patio. How do you know when a peach is ready to be picked? LOL! 

All of my horses are doing really well so I'm happy for that. Just shaved one of my goats to treat him for lice since his hair was so thick the stuff just wasn't getting to his skin. Now every time I get an itch on my scalp, I wonder. LOL!

Someone asked me the other day why I don't get my kids a fish tank. First of all, they have an upstairs bedroom and no way am I hiking up and down with an aquarium to clean it regularly. I've had fish tanks all of my life until I had kids. Now I have a natural/ green/ environmentally friendly/ no electricity/self supporting 'outside' fish tank. They asked what an outside fish tank was and I said, THIS: LOL!


----------



## dbarabians

Yes we do need to keep this thread alive before those [email protected]$ yankees from catching up with us!!!!!
Anyone here not on FB we are discussing having a meet and greet at the Jr 
APHA show in June=July. Everyone is invited and the Tshirts are on me. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Love the fish tank, CC! I had just asked for a beekeeping update on FB, happy to see one here, lol.


----------



## Luvs Horses

CC ya need to let ur goat have at the poison ivy. They eat that stuff like it is candy. ;-) Nice fishes. Glad ur horse is getting better.

Cynic has ur niece had her baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Thanks for asking, Luvs! Baby Kylie entered the world at 4:34 pm yesterday, healthy and alert and Mom did great. Got to snuggle with the baby a bit after work


----------



## Luvs Horses

Awe,, congrats on becoming a great aunt/uncle. Glad to hear both are doing good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Happy Thursday my fellow Texans! 

Congrats Cyn!

Sure hope to see everyone at the APHA Youth World Show


----------



## dbarabians

kctop when is the next sorting scheduled and your churches playday? I might want to show up next time to see what sorting is. 
I have seen team penning but not sorting. 
Yes I will be there at the APHA Show. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

For the APHA Show, I could do Sat 6/28, Sun 6/29, Fri 7/4, or Sat 7/5.


----------



## kctop72

Dba the next sorting is Saturday. Registration and food starts at 5, sorting starts at 6. Our next playday is scheduled for 6/21.


----------



## dbarabians

thanks kristi I am free Sat night and might just show up. I will need directions or I can follow you.
All those dates are good for me too cynical. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

You are welcome to follow us, we'll probably leave the barn around 4 or 4:30.


----------



## bitinsane

I am new to Texas. Moved here last week ^.^


----------



## kctop72

Hi bitinsane and welcome to the asylum we may be a little crazy but we're friendly! What part of Texas did you move to?


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, bitinsane!


----------



## bitinsane

I'm in Waco. I absolutely love it here!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Figured I better stop in and make a grand appearance on here hehehehee! I seriously always forget to come on and check the thread. I talk to you guys like every day on fb so I just don't think about it. I pop in here, then end up stalking around in other threads for hours and not getting anything done!

HAPPY FRIDAY THOUGH!!!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

Oh, and welcome, bitinsane


----------



## Luvs Horses

Happy Friday To All!
3 day weekend WOOT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane

I have a 4 day weekend


----------



## kctop72

I have a 3 and 1/2 day weekend and looking forward to it!


----------



## Cynical25

I'm counting down to the start of my 3 day weekend. Kiddo has to go to school Monday for a snow day makeup, though, lol.


----------



## QtrBel

Off for the summer but DH has a 5 day weekend! Only to be sucked up by the AC motor overheating as I'm sure it won't be a quick fix. Hopefully we can get parts. Thankfully we were home and caught it before it caught fire. Happy Memorial Day Weekend to all!


----------



## BKLD

Happy Memorial Day weekend! My sister is in Prague right now for study abroad...so jealous.


----------



## Cynical25

Where is everyone? Come talk to me, the bossman is traveling all week and I'm bored/procrastinating, lol.


----------



## kctop72

I so know the feeling cyn.... boss has been on vacation and I've been bored out of my mind! 

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday!


----------



## bitinsane

Why did the weekend go by so fast?


----------



## Cynical25

Weekend flew by, but at least we're halfway through the week already


----------



## kctop72

So true cyn! I'm ready to be done with the next 2 weeks! Get my last one through graduation and then on the right road instead of the dead end he's on know. He's already started working so that's a plus 

My middle one passed all her classes this semester and actually has college credits now! She needs a job before I strangle her.........

I love my kids, l love my kids, I love my kids......


----------



## dbarabians

We have a surprise 3 down and one more to go. He will turn grey but right now is a stunning bright chestnut. He is very small and I am concerned I think he is a little premature. I have both mother and son separated from the herd.
kctop this weekend or friday your superpowers will be needed to save me from being hung by HF members. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo, another baby to go see and take pics of; D

Can't wait to see the little fella!


----------



## Cynical25

Congrats, DB!


----------



## Sharpie

DBA babies! Yay! I hope he does well, usually if they start off okay they never look back.


----------



## kctop72

Good Thursday mornin y'all! Man this short week is taking forever to get through.... Looks like I'm gonna be taking my mare to the vet this weekend. She's got something going on and I've tried everything the vets have told me to do and it keeps coming back She's allergic to something I think but nothing has changed in her diet. One vet said maybe it was the worms because she breaks out everytime I worm her and she's never done that before. On top of that she's still scratchin her hiney and she's been wormed with everything. I took in a stool sample for them to test and it was negative, so it looks like a blood test may be needed.....


----------



## Cynical25

Sorry about your mare, KC, it's frustrating trying to pin down a culprit! Cash is super sensitive to bugs and general itchies and will rub his mane & tail out if I don't apply Healthy Haircare Moisturizer every 2-3 days and use a stupid expensive organic fly spray.

I joined GiddyUpFlix for a test month, it's basically horse-related Netflix. Two training videos (both on progressing a green colt) shipped out yesterday and I'm impatiently awaiting their arrival.


----------



## texasgal

kctop, have you looked at equine onchacerca? If she's brekking out after you worm her and scratching her butt .... We used to have to worm with ivermec like every 10 days or two weeks for several cycles...


----------



## kctop72

TG, our equine chirpractor actually suggested something similar. I gave her 2 tubes of ivermectin then 2 weeks later another tube and it worked but it keeps coming back. It seems to get worse everytime. How long should you continue the ivermectin?


----------



## texasgal

You know, we had that crap in fla where it's swampy and wet. Seems like some ponies tried to keep it all summer. But I think we wormed them for several cycles and then watched them real close for symptoms. I'll call my friend in the morning.


----------



## texasgal

No treatment is effective against the adults. Ivermectin (200 μg/kg) and moxidectin (400 μg/kg) are efficacious (>99%) against microfilariae and produce marked clinical improvement in horses with onchocercal dermatitis. 

From Merck manual. What is moxidectin?


----------



## texasgal

It's the ingredient in Quest, apparently


----------



## texasgal

Life cycle is 4-5 months .. you control the microfilariea with the wormer .. adults die in 4-5 months. What a pain.


----------



## texasgal

Treatment & control of Onchocerciasis **Top
Control of biting insects is essential to prevent the condition
Stable and rug the horse day and night
Install insect screens in stables during summer months
Control of the microfilariae that cause skin itching can be achieved by worming with Equimax, Equiminth, Equimec, or Equest
After treatment, horses often become intensely itchy within 24 – 72 hours, causing severe skin abrasions and mutilations, and damaging feeders, walls and fences on which they rub
The itch may be controlled by prednisilone granules added to the feed for 3 – 5 days (consult your vet for advice).


----------



## texasgal

Sorry, I go a little crazy when I start researching something...


----------



## kctop72

I appreciate it tg! I'm so frustrated with this thing, I just want my baby girl to be better! 

I'm interested to see what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## texasgal

Let us know.


----------



## kctop72

Vet says she's allergic to something, maybe in the wormer considering that's when she breaks out. Said ti change up wormer and see if it happens again but right now she's worm free! So I will continue her benedryl for this round and see what happens. ...


----------



## Oatsmobile

kctop my mare goes through the same thing. Not the first time either. My vet has me put my mare on weekly ivermictin for a month, then I keep her on daily wormer.


----------



## Cynical25

Monday arrived way too fast! Hope it was a good weekend for everyone.


----------



## kctop72

Good Monday morning y'all!

Oatsmobile, did he say what it was? Mine seems to think she's developed allergies to the ivermectin......

Yes cyn, Monday came way too fast!


----------



## Oatsmobile

kctop he said if he did a skin scraping he's sure it would be microfilariae. The reason for the high doses of ivermictin. This Spring she was getting sores on her hips again so she's is back on the ivermictin. Two years ago when she broke out in hives, the vet had me give her ivermictin 3x a week for a month down 2x a week for a month, then down to 1x week for 4 months. But she gets this every Spring now. She carries a high worm load too so I keep her the daily wormer for the summer. The flys attack her more than the other horses. You know I asked my vet that same question once and he didn't think she was allergic to the ivermictin.


----------



## Cynical25

I guess the Chupacabra scampered off with most of my Texas horse friends...


----------



## SullysRider

Dragged them all to Facebook...I have a Facebook but I generally don't get on it so I haven't asked to be added to the group on there. I'm on here more than I'm on there


----------



## dbarabians

Sullysrider these hateful women dragged me to FB just so I could stay in touch. Join the group but keep posting here also. We need to hit 20,000 post so those **** yankees know how much they are missing not being from this great state. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Well GOOOOD MOORRRNNNIIIINNNNGGGGG TEXAS! Hope everyone has a great day today, it's my Friday My youngest graduates from high school tomorrow night! then my oldest will be 22 on Saturday it's gonna be a busy weekend!

After reading up on the Microfilariae, I'm almost positive that's what's wrong with my mare so my plan is to complete her benadryl doses (4 more days) then see if the bumbps come back (like my vet suggested). If they do, I will start her on the wormer treatment, not sure which wormer yet. I've read where people have used different ones and it worked the same way. I don't like giving her that much wormer, it just makes me nervous to keep her on so much stuff......


----------



## kctop72

Oh and one more thing dba, my friend Kris said she had a dream about Magic and if he comes to the barn, she is gonna be in big trouble!!!!! She fell in love with him


----------



## dbarabians

Magic does have a way with women. Glad he made an impression on her. He is going to be a very nice horse. Shalom


----------



## equinesnfelines

happy sunday all! whoo-hoo, time to ride is such a blessing! even in the rain--saddle needs a good cleaning anyway and horse nor i melted! just excited to ride. needed a break from mowing and did not need mower wet anyway.LOL. 

ok--i am in desperate need of a trimmer! a RELIABLE trimmer hopefully in my area of "no-man's land" when it comes to true horsefolks--i am only 5 minutes off the highway west of athens. my boys are flawless in their pedicure behavior, my checks clear (although i try to plan and have cash on hand) and in general i tell you what i want--"a decent step up from a pasture trim with a strong bevel." a good balanced trim done regularly will put these feet back where they need to be... it has now been over 4 months and i feel like i am back to square one!!! if anyone knows of or can recommend one please post here or PM me...

have a blessed day!!! the sun is shining somewhere!


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday! It's been soooo busy for us with graduations, birthdays and just being flat wore out busy. I should have taken tomorrow off to sleep. ...

Next stop tge barn and some horsey time!


----------



## nuisance

Good afternoon. Hello to the new people I haven't met. I don't get on here like I do FB, because HF is blocked by our firewall at work. And, by the time I get home. I rarely get on the computer. Play on my phone, solitaire, glance at FB, back and forth! I have no life! lol


----------



## nuisance

Sully, go to the FB page and ask to join, just make sure to tell TG who you are here, and she'll let you in. It's a closed page, so it's just us. We discuss a lot of things we can't here... and probably shouldn't there, but no one but us can see it. https://www.facebook.com/groups/462231323868042/

Or anyone else also! lol


----------



## Cynical25

It's been raining in Dallas all night & morning, woohoo! Hope y'all are getting some rain, too.


----------



## kctop72

Yes and it knocked out the humidity (for now) and brought cooler temps. Felt so good outside this morning! 

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday!


----------



## Cynical25

Yes, the cooler temperature is glorious


----------



## dbarabians

Well the farm near Paris sustained some heavy damage to the house that was being remodeled. 
My run in shed has half a roof now but I am not complaining. We need the rain and G-D has blessed me with some storm damage along with the needed rain.
I was going to spend some extra money on having a couple horses trained now that might be put on hold. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Eek, sorry you're dealing with storm damage, DB! Not fun


----------



## HorseMom1025

DB, I'm so sorry! (((HUGS)))

We were surprised to find out that a farm just a few miles up the road from our barn appeared to be hit by either high winds or a small tornado last night. My trainer was grateful that all our animals were ok, but our hearts go out to those who were impacted. These storms, while expected, were much more forceful than anticipated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane

poured this morning and I actually got to sleep in through most of it! It stayed in the 70's all day though which was really nice! I hope the rain comes back tomorrow. I love the rain!


----------



## bitinsane

I woke up bright and early this morning and puked all of my organs out. I think I got the Texas death flu =( ooooooooooooh the aches, chills, fever, dizziness, the liquid (ahem).....I think I'm dying! My only day off work and I'm dying..... =( there goes all my fun!


----------



## equinesnfelines

oooooh bitinsane.....i am sorry. days off are so precious and few! pray you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## kctop72

So sorry you're feeling so bad on your day off bitinsane...... Sure hope you feel better soon!

Happy Tuesday y'all!


----------



## bitinsane

Thanks guys :hug: I'm a bit better this morning, but am now missing work because I can't stand up without falling over :evil: Hope everyone's week is going ok!


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day y'all! Have I said how tired I am? We've hot another long weekend ahead ( and not in the good way) but it should be fun I've been trying to find a weekend to get away but there's not one in sight. ...... I so need a few days off from everything/-O....


----------



## Sharpie

Ouch! I HATE anthrax vaccines! People say tetanus vax hurt, but they have nothing on anthrax. My left arm is going to be sore every time I lift it for the next three days if prior experience is anything to go off of...


----------



## Cynical25

Eww, sounds nasty, Sharpie! Hope you're better soon, Bit!

Insanely busy week at work. So utterly exhausted, I took a nap in my truck over my lunch break today.


----------



## BKLD

Sounds like everyone needs a break. Chins up, it's Thursday, so the weekend will be here soon . 

I started going back to Equest yesterday, which was great, but then when I got home I heard some bad news regarding a doctor's appointment, my sister's situation in Prague, and our situation with money here at home. Not to mention the dogs had a fight :-(. Makes me want to just stay at the barn.


----------



## mammakatja

Yuck. Hate to hear folks aren't feeling good.  Ain't nobody got time for that! We got a nice rain shower here too. The hay field is actually ready to be cut, but we can't quite seem to fit a stretch of time in there where we're either not working or it's dry for long enough to allow it to dry and then bale. I'm sure the dry spells are coming though so I'm not complaining.

I took my girls on a lunch date yesterday. It wasn't your conventional lunch date. It was their first time riding on highways and around traffic. I was beyond proud of them AND their horses. After yesterday, I honestly wouldn't sell these horses for any amount of money. They didn't so much as toss their heads and we had occasions where semi's drove by or tractors with rattly implements passed us. The girls loved the attention. We even had one person take pictures of us at DQ. LOL. It was a perfect day yesterday so I'm not too upset about the rain today.


----------



## equinesnfelines

happy father's day to all here who are fathers, stepped up to the plate to "father" others and to those who have had to be both in their children's life.

even though mine is no longer with me physically--he will live on forever in the wisdom, guidance and support he gave me and mine!!!

have a blessed day!


----------



## kctop72

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## clippityclop

Tis the season for ticks! Found one next to the ear on my Aussie, and that sent me on a thorough tick hunt on all the critters. Didn't find any more on the dogs, but found one in the ears of two of my horses. I bet they feel better! This time of year I have to keep an eye on my big heavy gray gelding. He gets overheated pretty quickly. He has learned to come and stand next to the water trough while I fill it and I'll give him a quick soaking from ears to tail. It's so hot. The horses have lots of shade in their pasture with all of the trees - I never put their round bale in the open sun this time of year. But they still stand there and eat and their flanks, necks and armpits are just soaked and dripping from sweat.

The flies are bad. I fear pigeon fever. DO NOT want to deal with that again.

I want to get a tour of this new 80 million dollar equine facility they just built here. It looks really nice from the highway.......surely someone will take me on a tour. Lord knows I've spent enough money over there the past 25 years to have a free pass for a simple, little tour. LOL!


----------



## bitinsane

Monday ............ =(


----------



## Cynical25

Good morning! Hope everyone had a lovely father's day weekend. 

My son turns 9 tomorrow and his cousin turns 7 today, so we are celebrating with our family tonight. I even found a vegan bakery (for my dairy-free, gluten-free boy,) which just happens to be kitty-corner from Dover Saddlery in Richardson.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all! It's been a great weekend. We moved dba's yearling colt, Magic, to the barn this weekend for some starter training and he is doing awesome! He's so smart and willing to learn and still a pocket pony


----------



## Cynical25

$5 says Magic will remain with KC indefinitely, lol


----------



## kctop72

Well, unfortunately he won't be mine but there is someone else at our barn that is in love with him. I hope she buys him


----------



## dbarabians

I had a busy weekend at the farm clearing debri and buying materials for repairs. Then yesterday spent the afternoon and evening with my youngest and my brothers children for fathers day. 
I wanted to go to kctops barn but they held me hostage with kindness and a wonderful dinner. which I paid for by the way.. Next year they can let me pick the restaurant if I am going to pay.....LOL . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Glad you had a good fathers day dba!


----------



## Cynical25

Whooey, it's hot & sticky in Dallas!


----------



## kctop72

Yep, the ride home is gonna be miserable! Good thing the evenings around 7:30 are nice. We've been riding in the pasture and it's beautiful and breezy by then


----------



## kctop72

Woohoo, hope y'all are having a great weekend. We have a playday later this afternoon then maybe some sorting afterwards


----------



## texasgal

H.o.t....


----------



## SullysRider

I haven't posted on this thread for a while :embarrassed:. But I've been running around with my head cut off, and haven't been able to be on the computer much. But it is a good thing . I go to Oklahoma next weekend to pick up my puppy! And tomorrow is puppy picking day, so after tomorrow afternoon I will know which one I'm bringing home. It's too bad I couldn't make a longer trip out of it, as I will be going right through the Dallas area and we could have done a meet up, even if it was a smaller one. I'm ready for it to be fall already, the heat seems so much more brutal this year.


----------



## bitinsane

I am enjoying the heat =) I like it hahaha


----------



## mammakatja

^^^Me too!!!! I have absolutely no natural insulation and freeze when the wind blows on a 90 degree day. I'm loving going outside in a tank top! Now if people would not crank their A/C's down to sub zero everywhere I go! I do wish my horses took the heat as well as I do. I have to be careful when I ride right now. :/


----------



## SullysRider

I get cold really easily and am always freezing, but I would rather be freezing over sweating any day! I don't do well with heat, in fact I detest it, that is why I wan't to move further north.


----------



## mammakatja

Nope nope nope. I detest shivering. I walk out of restaurants to thaw out. I HATE eating while shivering. I'll take sweating over freezing, hands down. LOL!


----------



## Sharpie

I'm there with y'all. I hate freezing and I hate how cold every public place ever has their AC set to. I have to bring a sweater and a blanket to go watch a movie in a theater, and even in the dead of summer, I always have a hoodie or jacket in my car to bring in to wear in the restaurant, store, office or where ever. Hate it. Waste of electricity and uncomfortable. Work out in the heat and you get used to the heat.


----------



## mammakatja

There ya go. What Sharpie said. :lol:


----------



## bitinsane

Sharpie said:


> I'm there with y'all. I hate freezing and I hate how cold every public place ever has their AC set to. I have to bring a sweater and a blanket to go watch a movie in a theater, and even in the dead of summer, I always have a hoodie or jacket in my car to bring in to wear in the restaurant, store, office or where ever. Hate it. Waste of electricity and uncomfortable. Work out in the heat and you get used to the heat.


I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## dbarabians

I hate the cold and will not move north of the Red River. 
Give me the heat any day. Shalom


----------



## SullysRider

I have to take a jacket with me everywhere and I always wear jeans going to public places because if not I'll be shivering. I also keep the house at 80 degrees. I work outside in the heat every day and unfortunately with our humidity there is no getting used to it. If you get used to it, the humidity just goes up and so does our heat index. Anywhere north of Austin is way cooler though and has nothing on our Houston heat+humidity combo lol.


----------



## mammakatja

I lived in southern VA, about 20 minutes from the NC border for about 6 years and I have to admit that we have nothing on the humidity factor. It would get soooo humid there that you could literally see the air all day long. Of course they didn't have the 100+ temps to go with it (usually). That's about how I imagine Houston except WITH the 100+ temps. LOL! The windows would fog up when the a/c ran in your car. The horses were wet all day long, like they had just been hosed off. We do have our humid days here in north TX but man, I don't miss the humidity of southern VA. That's living within 2 hours of the coast for ya.


----------



## BKLD

Shoot guys, I have like zero heat tolerance and I'm absolutely abhorring this hot and muggy weather. I generally spend my spring/summer/fall inside with the AC cranked up, and only show my face in the dead of winter :lol:. Exaggeration of course, but not by too much :wink:. I would probably die in Houston :-|.


----------



## clippityclop

LOL! I do that too! I keep a spare hoodie jacket and sometimes even sweatpants (my old preggers ones that I love and will never throw out even tho they're two sizes too large) in my truck. I spend several hours a day outside and you couldn't keep me locked up if you tried.

Altho I do hate it when my legs adhere to my seats in my truck when it's sticky outside. I have to remember to slowly peel away when I get to my destination or risk leaving some hide behind! LOL!


----------



## Cynical25

Ugh, I detest the heat. My ideal would be 65-70° all year round, but I can't afford to live in California, lol.


----------



## SullysRider

75-80 would be perfect to me, I'd be cold in 65-70 lol. But I'd still take 65-70 over the triple digits that we get!


----------



## bitinsane

aaaaaaaaaaand my 3 day "weekend" starts now!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kctop72

Countdown to week long vacation in 3 hours and 30 minutes. ....


----------



## SullysRider

I'm counting down to Saturday/Sunday. I drive up to Oklahoma on Saturday then staying the night and picking up my dog on Sunday. I got on the waiting list over a year ago and now I'm getting my dog!


----------



## jamesdean57

Hey Texas Horse Friends just wanted to say hi. My name is James I am from 
Montague Co. I live with 4 horses, 3 dogs, my brother in-law and little sister.
We have access to about 3500 acres to ride on, yes I'm bragging about that
This is the greatest thread, Thanks texasgal for starting it, 
I'm sad everybody has drifted to Facebook.

The link to the Facebook page that nuisance posted does not work, it says that 
it is a private page.

Also DB you are a funny funny man I all ways get a laugh out of your post.


----------



## kctop72

Good morning all, it's a beautiful day!

Welcome James, sounds lile you got it made and yes dba is a hoot!

We're planning another meet up on July 12 if anyone else is interested.


----------



## dbarabians

JamesDean57 all my post are serious and devoid of humour as befits my shy and insecure demeanor. 
I dont like Facebook much but I am getting used to it. PM Texasgal and she can get you access to the group. I need backup all those women are hell on my masculine ego. 
Once you are in the group be aware these ladies are not shy about discussing female body parts. Unfortunately they dont post pictures so just skip over those conversations. 
Oh and DB stands for my first and middle name . You can call me Donald. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Donald......is your nose growing? Gonna start looking like Pinocchio if you're not careful! Now I'm not saying that everything dba says is untrue, he's right about never knowing what topics are going to come up and no, we don't post pics.....****


----------



## SullysRider

Where is this meet up supposed to be? I might be able to swing it depending on how my puppy is doing. I chose a high maintenance breed as far as energy need/separation anxiety so it will depend on him!


----------



## jamesdean57

I'm like you DB I don't like Facebook, but I am on this forum every day.

And yes I knew that Shalom was not your name.


----------



## mammakatja

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! DBA you crack me up. You know you enjoy being the only around here. Don't lie.  Having said that, welcome James. :lol:

The girls and I made it out to Platter Flats, OK on Lake Texoma yesterday. I had them up by 5am so we could get there early and beat the heat. It was a perfect day. It got a little sticky by 11am or so, so we called it a day by noon and headed back. Great ride and a great day. 









Check out the train going over the lake!


----------



## jamesdean57

Good morning Texas! Got to get the horses cleaned up and ready, we are going to ride in the Jim Bowie days parade tomorrow.


----------



## Cynical25

Still too muddy to do much last night, but I groomed Cash and hand walked him down the road a bit. Been enjoying all my videos from GiddyUpFlix, but it's annoying that I can't ride and actually try some of the tips!


----------



## jamesdean57

I've been wanting to join GiddyUpFlix for a long time but I keep forgetting.
So I think I'll do that today, since you reminded me.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm really enjoying it! I signed up for the 2-videos at a time plan for like $17/month and in my first month of membership I've had 6 videos in my possession. I bring them to work and watch on my laptop over my lunch breaks, then re-watch the parts of interest at home on the big screen before sending them back  Been taking really good notes, haha.


----------



## clippityclop

It's so insanely humid here where I am that finding a time to ride that's tolerable is nearly impossible. Our real feel here is 97 by 7 am. When the sun comes out, it drops a couple of degrees but then it increases and yesterday hit 106 (real feel) after lunch and stayed that way until almost 8 pm last night. This is crazy! I don't have the heart to throw a saddle or much less a leg over my horses when they are standing there in the shade when sweat is rolling off their flanks and necks already.

It's been a sprinkle here, a sprinkle there - not enough to really water anything, but enough to grow mosquitoes that bite you as soon as you walk outside and it rains enough to tick off the fire ants. No one is safe in flip flops at my house. You can't find an ant free place to stand.

But I"m really not complaining - well, maybe about not riding as much, but for the first time in about 3 years, we are still green going into July. :wink:


----------



## clippityclop

Had a break thru with my needle shy arab last night. He's the one who impaled himself on a t-post into the chest 6 years ago and have to have surgery after it healed (repopened it) to remove scar tissue if you remember. He came into my possession about a year after his incident and you couldn't come near him with a needle or anything that looked like it - be it a small stick, a pencil, a skinny tube of ivermec - he would start visibly shaking and tense up into a rock. 

My other horses are easy - you can vaccinate them as they stand there at their round bale - no halter - just stick them and go. This guy I have to halter and be prepared for the round and round dance. Last night I came across my yearly vaccs in a bag in the beer fridge - oops - I forgot all about them. So I stuck them in my sports bra and marched out to take care of it while it was forefront on my mind.

One - two -three horses done - then my poor Merlot. I put his halter on and he sees me prepare the needle. I don't hide it - nor do I do the 1-2-3 tap then stick procedure on him - I just do it and get it over with. He knows the tapping and it gives him horrible anxiety. So left hand holding his halter, right hand gives the injection aseptically IM, and he only takes one step forward with the initial *****. 

But he wasn't afraid. This time was different - he didn't act scared or whirl around or start pacing in place - he just laid his ears back, turned around and gave me the evil eye and just wandered back over to the hay calling me names in horse language. 

I think we are finally getting somewhere. This time there wasn't any fear - this time he was just plain ****ed off. Hooray! I'll take it!


----------



## Luvs Horses

Glad he is improving for ya Clippity Clop.

Been hanging back abit lurking as it may be next year before I will get to bring a new horse home. Dad was diagnosed with cancer in his eye  so I am now taking care of all the bills. 

It is nice to have the rain but I am ready for some sunshine to dry out. Can't burn the wood piles cus it is too wet. The yard is mush and if yer not sinking the mosquitos are trying to carry ya off! And I have been spraying myself down with Off too. :shock:

welll hope everyone else is having a good weekend. I been torchering myself watching other peeps have fun riding on Ytube. I like watching the trail ride and endurance vidoes that show beautiful scenery that folks get to on horse back.


----------



## clippityclop

You should check out the videos regarding the Tevis Cup or the Western States Trail Ride and look at the background in THOSE. WOW!!!


----------



## Luvs Horses

Yes the scenery on the Tevis Cup is beautiful. Don't think I would ever make it as I would chicken out a Cougar Rock, but, if they have a chicken alternative route then I could try it once in shape. (Afraid of heights) But the scenery is awesome. 

There are alot of beautiful places in the US that can be seen horse riding. Gives me a goal to work on.


----------



## lvmyhorses

*hello*

I'm in Erath county, prairie and lakes country... I'm retired and own my own 10 acres and home. I love horse camping, move up rides and round about. I have 2 JRT as companions for camping and I own a MFT mare, 1 AQHA rope/trail mare, and a leased MFT mare. I'm a member of TETRA, APHA and AQHA.
I've met a lot of great people during these last few year camping/trail riding with the TETRA organization.


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome Lvmyhorses! I've never been a member of TETRA but have enjoyed what they do - especially at Nails Creek at Lake Somerville down this way where I am. So nice to have pens at the camp sites! I have a MFT gelding in my group as well. What towns are around Erath? Sounds like you might be able to catch up with the group for the next meet and greet since they are going to be in the Dallas area - how far are you from the Dallas area?


----------



## Luvs Horses

Hi nice to meet ya.


----------



## clippityclop

I posted this on our facebook page and will post here as well to catch the rest of our group - who here vaccinates their own horses? If you do, what brand do you use for your yearly EWV-T and flu vacc?


----------



## lvmyhorses

clippityclop said:


> Welcome Lvmyhorses! I've never been a member of TETRA but have enjoyed what they do - especially at Nails Creek at Lake Somerville down this way where I am. So nice to have pens at the camp sites! I have a MFT gelding in my group as well. What towns are around Erath? Sounds like you might be able to catch up with the group for the next meet and greet since they are going to be in the Dallas area - how far are you from the Dallas area?


I'm about 100 miles from Dallas... I live just north of Stephenville. 
Been to Nails Creek area several times. TETRA has more trail/camp rides around Austin, SA and Waco and East Texas area than where I am. 
I really wish there were more up this way because of the mileage/fuel cost.


----------



## bitinsane

lvmyhorses said:


> I'm about 100 miles from Dallas... I live just north of Stephenville.
> Been to Nails Creek area several times. TETRA has more trail/camp rides around Austin, SA and Waco and East Texas area than where I am.
> I really wish there were more up this way because of the mileage/fuel cost.


You are an 1.5 hours from me  I'm in Waco and have to drive about an hour out to go riding if i want too. I've been very very lazy lately and haven't driven my butt to go riding this past month lol I need a kick in the butt!


----------



## jamesdean57

Cynical25 said:


> I'm really enjoying it! I signed up for the 2-videos at a time plan for like $17/month and in my first month of membership I've had 6 videos in my possession. I bring them to work and watch on my laptop over my lunch breaks, then re-watch the parts of interest at home on the big screen before sending them back  Been taking really good notes, haha.


Yeah I can't wait to get started, I think they have a video for anything you could
want to learn about horses.

We went to the Jim Bowei days rodeo Friday night and got too see this guy preform, I have never seen anything like it. I wish I was half as good a horse trainer as him.


Can anyone tell me how to post a video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gzDoZVAxqk


----------



## mammakatja

clippityclop said:


> I posted this on our facebook page and will post here as well to catch the rest of our group - who here vaccinates their own horses? If you do, what brand do you use for your yearly EWV-T and flu vacc?


I do mine. They just got theirs about 2 weeks ago as a matter of fact. I get the 5 Way + West Nile all in one injection. I think the brand is Prestige and I order them from United Vet Equine. They have the best price on the 5way with WN included. That way I don't have to stick them more than once.


----------



## bitinsane

This week is crazy. Working like a dang slave, but I must submit D= come on Friday!!


----------



## kctop72

Well hello my fellow Texans! Welcome to the newbies of the group, we're glad you're here

It's been a crazy couple of days..... we were in Red Oak Friday and Saturday for the church's Lone Star Stampede and then it was oof to college orientation in Huntsville for my son. I don't think I've recovered yet cause I'm still exhausted! 

We had a great dinner with Texas Gal and her dh Sunday night, she looks fabulous


----------



## SullysRider

I'm still recovering from Sunday from going to Oklahoma, due to missing the exit for 6 towards Bryan/College Station on the way back we didn't get home til 2:30. Luckily we were able to rotate driving. I will upload pictures of my puppy in a little bit, I'm may be a bit biased, but I think he's pretty cute!


----------



## Cynical25

Oooh, yes, puppy pics are required!!!


----------



## SullysRider

Pictures! He is a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, and his name is Jaeger


----------



## bitinsane

ahhh he is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Love him!!!


----------



## Cynical25

Jaeger is ridiculously cute - his pics made me smile again this morning 

The humidity has hit Dallas again, but my area didn't get rain last night like some of Plano did. My poor hydrangeas looked so withered and pathetic before I hand watered them.


----------



## mammakatja

OMgoodness, we got rain. Totally unexpected. We're trying to get our hay cut so although we always need it, this was actually kind of an unwelcome rain this week. :/ And it looks like there could be more coming!

I love the pup!!!! What a face.


----------



## texasgal

lvmyhorses said:


> I'm about 100 miles from Dallas... I live just north of Stephenville.
> Been to Nails Creek area several times. TETRA has more trail/camp rides around Austin, SA and Waco and East Texas area than where I am.
> I really wish there were more up this way because of the mileage/fuel cost.


I'm thinking about joining TETRA. We have young green horses, and no horse trailer yet, but ......

Part of our celebrating the end of this year of breast cancer treatment, is going to be acquiring a trailer and living life... which will include some out of town trailrides.

I just wonder who takes care of the rest of my critters when I'm gone . :lol:


----------



## SullysRider

Happy Independence Day y'all! His bandana has stars his head is just hiding them in the photo lol.


----------



## equinesnfelines

"I just wonder who takes care of the rest of my critters when I'm gone . :lol: "

texasgal----i sure would if i was close enough!!!!!!!

happy 4th everyone!


----------



## kctop72

Hioe everyone had a great 4th of July!


----------



## texasgal

Well, other than our next door neighbor shooting off some queen size fireworks and totally freaking my horses out .....

Something about those colorful streaks of glowing embers raining down from the sky above didn't agree with them ...

*shrug*


----------



## mammakatja

We survived the 4th too. The neighborhood fireworks always have me on edge. The first year we moved here, I thought the horses were going to bust the fence down. They were freaking out! This is our 4th year here though and other than picking up their head every now and then, they could have cared less. I gave them a double dose of hay to keep them busy at the very back of their massive overhang. I was proud how well they handled it. I'm hoping that our trail riding in traffic and hauling them to different events has helped desensitize them too. I think I'm going to sign my daughters and I up for the local town summer parade in 2 weeks. I haven't ridden in a parade since I tried out for rodeo queen in highschool LOL. It should be fun.


----------



## texasgal

I
love
this
<------
boy!


----------



## BKLD

We also survived the fourth. I'm proud of my pups, especially Pippi. She freaks at a thunderstorm, so I was worried about the fireworks, but they didn't phase her a bit. I even took her to the Fireworks on Main event in downtown Rowlett, and the crowds, noise, and kids crawling all over her didn't bother her one bit.

*celebratory dance*

Happy belated Fourth of July to everyone!


----------



## texasgal

That's great, BKLD!

I'm looking forward to our little trip to the Dallas area next weekend. The furthest I've been since the meetup last year has been Houston -- for Dr appts. I'm so looking forward to going somewhere and just enjoying myself..


----------



## bitinsane

I'm not far from Dallas. If I would have known sooner I would have joined!


----------



## dbarabians

bitinsane if you are free next sat afternoon drop by.
Shalom


----------



## bitinsane

My stupid work is 2 weeks behind on scheduling so I have no idea yet if or when I'm working Sunday. If i'm not, I just might stop by =)


----------



## texasgal

Saturday.


----------



## bitinsane

I meant Saturday sorrys lol I'm so tired I need to check out for the night


----------



## clippityclop

Y'all will no doubt have a fantabuloso time! I can't go - I get only so many trips per year by myself and I've exhausted my passes. No one wants a party goer to show up with kids - if you disagree, I know you are just being nice and I appreciate it but I would NEVER crash a party with a 4 year old in tow. I wouldn't want anyone to do it to me. LOL!

I'm good for a day trip, but Dallas is a bit far and I wouldn't be able to get all the visiting in that I'd want to do. I'd want to see DB's horses for sure and do a few other things. I can't wait to see/hear all about it!


----------



## bitinsane

Where are yall meeting up at?


----------



## texasgal

clippityclop said:


> Y'all will no doubt have a fantabuloso time! I can't go - I get only so many trips per year by myself and I've exhausted my passes. No one wants a party goer to show up with kids - if you disagree, I know you are just being nice and I appreciate it but I would NEVER crash a party with a 4 year old in tow. I wouldn't want anyone to do it to me. LOL!
> 
> I'm good for a day trip, but Dallas is a bit far and I wouldn't be able to get all the visiting in that I'd want to do. I'd want to see DB's horses for sure and do a few other things. I can't wait to see/hear all about it!


Shhhhhhh... Don't tell Emily that kids aren't welcome.... and, um, Cheryl brought her youngin last year! We're all family. If it's an adult only party, we'll specify.

I understand the distance. We'll catch you next time!


----------



## texasgal

bitinsane said:


> Where are yall meeting up at?


Royse City.


----------



## bitinsane

aaand I work all day =(


----------



## texasgal

Well, pooo! We'll catch ya next time!


----------



## bitinsane

let me know sooner so i can get off next time =P


----------



## texasgal

Sorry, we discuss the details and all on the fb page. Are you interested in joining the page?


----------



## bitinsane

Sure =P


----------



## texasgal

PM me your name. You'll have to friend me on facebook, then I'll add you. It's a private group, so you can't find it by searching.


----------



## Rodney Jenkins

Hey Guys and gals of the Texas horse friends, I'm new to Texas and was wondering if anyone knows where the good places to ride are down here? I moved here from TN a year ago. I been riding on our property


----------



## dbarabians

clippityclop using your kid as an excuse not to attend is pretty lame IMO. LOL We would not mind and I am not known as a person who bites their tongue. I would tell you if kids got on my nerve very bluntly I might add. Long before you even thought of bringing a rug rat to one of our gatherings.
I have no problem with cookie snatchers and am one of the best babysitters you will ever meet.
My own children are the only ones who ever made me doubt my sanity or induced homicidal thoughts.
Your kids will be welcome and so are you. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Rodney Jenkins said:


> Hey Guys and gals of the Texas horse friends, I'm new to Texas and was wondering if anyone knows where the good places to ride are down here? I moved here from TN a year ago. I been riding on our property


Welome to the forum, Rodney.


----------



## Cynical25

clippityclop said:


> Y'all will no doubt have a fantabuloso time! I can't go - I get only so many trips per year by myself and I've exhausted my passes. No one wants a party goer to show up with kids - if you disagree, I know you are just being nice and I appreciate it but I would NEVER crash a party with a 4 year old in tow. I wouldn't want anyone to do it to me. LOL!
> 
> I'm good for a day trip, but Dallas is a bit far and I wouldn't be able to get all the visiting in that I'd want to do. I'd want to see DB's horses for sure and do a few other things. I can't wait to see/hear all about it!


My son tagged along last time and will do so again this weekend!


----------



## clippityclop

I plan on making it up to you all for missing these two meetups by hosting a more central one down here WITH horses in the piney woods between me and TG.............it can be done! Everyone needs to get some saddle time on their greenies and new horses so we can do it!!!


----------



## texasgal

Ours are ready! I'll assist with that cc... sounds like a good time.


----------



## clippityclop

Thank you TG - I was hoping you would! LOL! And - those of us with 2 wheelies that like to go vroom vroom could do a little sight seeing as well! I[m just a passenger on a two wheelie, but it's better than nuthin! Did ya'll ever figure out your bikes? Do you still have both or are you waiting awhile until things blow over to do some shopping again?


----------



## dbarabians

If you and Texasgal host then of course I will come . We do need to make these a regular thing and seeing everyone only once a year is too long a wait. Plus if we can bring horses that would be a real fun time. Just give me some notice. Kristi and I along with her DH can probably car pool and maybe others from our area. Lets get these friendships rolling YALL! Shalom


----------



## outnabout

CClop and TG, that would be awesome to have a riding meet-up down in your neck of the woods! Can we schedule about two months in advance so that we can all get off work?


----------



## outnabout

Welcome, Rodney. There are a jillion places to ride in our large state. What county are you in?


----------



## texasgal

cc.. I sold my bike, dh still has his.. need horse trailer before another bike. That has become priority 1 for dh.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Hello everyone!
I just moved to the Lewisville area and am struggling to find a barn for my horse. Luckily, he has a "summer home" until the end of August, but that is quickly approaching. We do dressage, but don't really need a trainer on property or anything. 
If anyone has any suggestions or helpful hints that would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Cynical25

Hey there, Murphyslaw, I just responded to your other post.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Cynical25 said:


> Hey there, Murphyslaw, I just responded to your other post.


I saw that! Thank you so much!


----------



## clippityclop

You all could discuss what you think you'd want in a horse riding meetup this weekend, if the subject comes up - we can camp on private property right across the street from the trails in the woods Sam Houston Natl Forest (running water and a potty and hookups for LQ or fans or whatever). She has a camping fee, but we won't have to pay to ride the trails. Yes, at least a couple of months notice would be great. We can do it in the fall even - weather will be nicer.


----------



## clippityclop

texasgal said:


> cc.. I sold my bike, dh still has his.. need horse trailer before another bike. That has become priority 1 for dh.


are ya'll looking for a gooseneck for three or more or 2 hs bumper pull or? I can keep a look out - my girlfriends over there in Montgomery/Conroe/Waller post stuff like that all of the time - I can send you info as I come across it. Most sell before they ever advertise.


----------



## texasgal

Bumper pull.. more like a stock type trailer. We were looking at CM's small stock trailers .. so something like that.


----------



## clippityclop

Yes I know what you are talking about. I'll keep my eyes peeled!!


----------



## texasgal

Great, thanks!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Friday!


----------



## montes4338

Hi everyone. Please forgive me, I haven't had time to read thru all 1030 pages of this post! Hooray for Texicans! Anyways, We are near Abilene, which is way under served by trails locally. We have 4 saddle horses, one for each of us, we have 2 in training horses. The girls do playday events, and we all trail ride. We are getting into primitive camping, as taking 2 trucks to get the rv on site is cost prohibitive. We'd like to meet new friends and learn new places to ride.


----------



## kctop72

Welcome montes4338! I'm north east of Dallas and not in Abilene at all but am glad you've joined us here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Welcome Montes! I'm in Tarrant County and haven't been out to ride further west than Palo Pinto County or Mineral Wells. You are the first in our group from the Abilene area. We will get into primitive camping this fall, too, as soon as we figure out the best way to secure the horses at night  Leaning towards portable corrals. What do you all do?


----------



## dbarabians

welcome and I too live NE of Dallas. Primitive camping sounds kind of scary to me. I need 4 walls a roof running water and electricity . Motel 6 is a primitive as I can go. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Montes!


----------



## Cynical25

dbarabians said:


> welcome and I too live NE of Dallas. *Primitive camping sounds kind of scary to me. I need 4 walls a roof running water and electricity .* Motel 6 is a primitive as I can go. Shalom


THIS. Although a Hilton is about as primitive as I can go...


----------



## BKLD

I can do camping, just not in hot weather. Been there, done that :lol:.

Edit: OK, I lied, I do need a bathroom.


----------



## bitinsane

I love camping!Just give me some tp and a hose and I'll be ok :lol:


----------



## southernbound

Can I join >.> I'm in El Paso TX, so WAAAAAY far west, mostly mexico, but still technically TX!


----------



## bitinsane

Welcome, Montes and Southernbound =)


----------



## gatorsgirl27

What an awesome thread!!! Unfortunately I am not living in Texas at the moment...grrrrrr. But born, bred, and grew up in Georgetown, about 30 miles north of Austin. I am desperately hoping to high tail it back in about a year. Hope ya'll don't mind if I join the discussion. I'm hoping someone may have some insight to the area(s) I'm looking at moving to. My sis lives in Tyler and I really like east Texas...reminds me alot of where I'm at in Florida (i.e. pines) So I'm thinking of Jacksonville/Nacogdoches/Lufkin. I know there's a few GP mills around there that my hubby could hopefully transfer to. I can't wait to get back home but I am also nervous about moving 1000 miles to an area I'm fairly unfamiliar with with three kiddos, three horses, and a dog the size of a small pony. Anywho.....if anyone has any information for me, I'm all ears. Thanks.


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely! Welcome Southernbound, glad you joined us We only require info about you and pictures, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

And welcome gatorsgirl. Former texans and wanna be texans are welcome here too! Nac is gorgeous. Took my son on a tour of Stephen F Austin and fell in love with it! Although he'll be attending Sam Houston State in Huntsville, ots still a very nice area!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound

Yay! Born and raised on a property that's half in NM half on TX. My parents still own the farm so we maintain the property in exchange of keeping the horses there and my husband and I own an acre a little bit up the road on the texas side. We currently own 2 paints, two pintaloosas, and a quarter horse. We also have one real kid, he's 7 months old  plus an enormous pack of dogs and some donkeys. Pictures to follow


----------



## jamesdean57

Good morning Texas, hope every one is doing great on this cool July morning.


----------



## dbarabians

Jamesdean the words cool , July, and Texas do not belong in the same sentence. LOL Shalom


----------



## kctop72

It's going to be a very nice week in July! Soooooo looking forward to it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane

aaand it rained today! yay! :happydance:


----------



## texasgal

Here too!


----------



## clippityclop

southernbound said:


> Yay! Born and raised on a property that's half in NM half on TX. My parents still own the farm so we maintain the property in exchange of keeping the horses there and my husband and I own an acre a little bit up the road on the texas side. We currently own 2 paints, two pintaloosas, and a quarter horse. We also have one real kid, he's 7 months old  plus an enormous pack of dogs and some donkeys. Pictures to follow


LOL! Glad you joined us! Altho, you might have to go a little farther and specify 'human' or 'goat' when referring to kids. Several of us are goat people, too. And several of us have little humans around the same age.

So glad to meet the new people! Please post some horse/animal pics when you get a chance.


----------



## kctop72

Woohoooooo happy hump day y'all! I need a nap:O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane

Day off tomorrow =D what to do, what to do.


----------



## jamesdean57

It's raining and has been sense about 1:30 am, can't cut hay but I'm happy to have the rain.


----------



## bitinsane

it says it's raining on my phone, but it's not. The rain missed us last night and the radar right now has rain over us, but nothing. I hope it rains soon.


----------



## kctop72

It's been raining here for a couple of hours! Blessed rain! !!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD

I'm in Texas. I should be celebrating the rain. But, the most I can muster up today is total indifference. :-|

...too tired probably.


----------



## jamesdean57

At 11:00 am it stopped long enough for me to feed the horses, now it's sprinkling again, not complaining though.


----------



## outnabout

Light rain falling here for most of the morning. Love it when I can wear short sleeves because don't have to worry about the sun exposure. Everything is looking nice and green!


----------



## outnabout

Southernbound, I was born in El Paso and lived there until I was eleven years old. I travel to NM frequently and plan to move there or thereabouts in another couple of years, where I can ride in the beautiful mountains. It truly is the land of enchantment!


----------



## texasgal

Rain off and on here too... so nice.


----------



## BKLD

Feeling better. Indifference is gone, replaced by gratefulness. It feels nice outside, temperature-wise.


----------



## clippityclop

Well I had grass growing in my garden that was waist high. Turned off the water since I was done with the veggies in that area and hoped it would dry everything out.

NOT happening with all of this wet stuff!


----------



## bitinsane

I'm still disappointed. All these storm systems and we barely got anything....


----------



## jamesdean57

Texas weather, gotta love it.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all, loving this Texas weather right now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Has anyone done any type of endurance riding/racing? If so, please tell me about it. One of our barn mates wants Katy and I to ride with her next year and I'm thinking about it but dh says Katy won't make it past the first check point..... In her current lung condition, I would agree but we have time to build that up, I think.


----------



## outnabout

KCTop, Clippityclop has done endurance riding


----------



## kctop72

That's what I thought but didn't know if anyone else new had done it as well?


----------



## outnabout

People in the Trailriding section can help you. Phantomhorse13 would be a good member to ask about conditioning, or I'm sure that it has been addressed in that section before. I know that there are endurance clubs that ride in the Hill Country and at the Grasslands here in Texas. Many of them ride Arabians.


----------



## kctop72

Yes, I read a few of the posts in the endurance section. My friend has an Arabian and we've been riding the pasture alot together so she's seen how Katy is and thinks she'll be fine with the proper workouts and such. We have a great time and our horses are like 2 peas in a pod, full of spunk and raring to go! 
There's a 25 mile ride at the grasslands she wants to do next year but not sure exactly when it is..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop

I love endurance more, but NATRC is an option as well. They make everyone finish at a certain time, and the win is all about horsemanship and obstacle judging and not so much conditioning/placing since you either finish at the required time or don't. Not my fav since I like to have the option to boot my horses if I feel the terrain (cactus needles for example) call for it and I don't care to waste precious energy on excessive grooming techniques (it has become overkill for trailriding and now they are even wearing sequins on the trail in ACTHA :?) and worrying whether or not my horse would poop in his clean space just as the judge came up just to bring my score card up just a half point LOL! But I did that for a few years when I was just starting out in distance riding in general. I just outgrew it and wanted something where how well you did was based more on how much you knew your science and metabolics. Two completely different games. The link I posted in our visit on FB is loaded with info and links to hours and hours of educational reading, ideas, rules, and all kinds of other valuable info. There is also a ride calendar on there so you can look up the ride (where it is, entry fees, sometimes a course map, etc) if you want to see what you are getting in to.


----------



## clippityclop

One thing about NATRC - they do give out nice awards!  At least they did back then - I haven't done a NATRC ride in a very long time. But this one is by far my fav:


----------



## montes4338

Sorry, I been away, but thanks for the warm welcome! I did get a chance to ride at the not yet opened state park in Strawn on a special ride, and when that opens it will be nice. We have also ridden at San Angelo state park, which has 50 miles of trails. They have good equestrian camping, the campsites are behind a locked gate, have water and electric, each site has horse pens or tie outs, and there is a restroom. The shower house is a short walk across the creek. In September they are having a "Ride with the Monarch Butterfly" trail ride and campout! We want to go ride at Mineral Wells state park, can anyone tell us some info about that place, or the trailway?


----------



## montes4338

I see postings of get togethers, if one was to come up, we have a stock trailer that would have room for a couple of horses, and if we found someone to help share gas money, we have a travel trailer we could bring along for some extra beds. We would just need a bit of notice to get our schedule straight. Just throwing that out there for interested persons.


----------



## montes4338

dbarabians said:


> welcome and I too live NE of Dallas. Primitive camping sounds kind of scary to me. I need 4 walls a roof running water and electricity . Motel 6 is a primitive as I can go. Shalom



I do have a travel trailer, but taking 2 trucks is such a pain in the wallet. If I could find a way to split costs, ride share or something...... I'd rather stay in my TT than a hotel room. Shower, Elect, Kitchen, can sleep 9, I know where everything is, no elevator noises all night.


----------



## montes4338

outnabout said:


> Welcome Montes! I'm in Tarrant County and haven't been out to ride further west than Palo Pinto County or Mineral Wells. You are the first in our group from the Abilene area. We will get into primitive camping this fall, too, as soon as we figure out the best way to secure the horses at night  Leaning towards portable corrals. What do you all do?



So far, our one try at San Angelo State Park we started out with the horses in the provided pens. Each campsite has 2 wsmall pens, and Hiline tether poles. But when the storms coming at us got to looking serious, we moved the horses into the trailer (the horse trailer, not the travel trailer), which they got to spend the night in. The hailstorm got a windshield in one truck, but that was the worst of the damage. The other attempt, we were at the newly aquired and not yet officially opened state park in strawn, and we did a hiline tether between trees. It worked very well, let the horses move around, get water, etc. 
I have given some thought on portable pens, but not seriously yet. Still looking at whats available.


----------



## dbarabians

Monte I am jewish and my people spent 40 years living in tents while wandering the desert I am in no hurry to relive the experience. LOL We will have future get togethers so keep in touch. I hope my friends down south are planning one for the fall. Hope they get the hint but if not. PLAN THE **** THING!!!!> Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday y'all! 

I'm so looking forward to getting out and riding somewhere else! We've been riding regularly around the pasture and down the road which is great but I wanna go to different places!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

So what areas around San Antonio would be considered horse friendly and reasonably priced land wise? (20+ acres) Fixing to put in a bid on work that way and want to make a more permanent move if it pans out.


----------



## chelstucker

Hi fellow Texas peeps! I wanted to introduce myself here. I'm Chelsea, my husband Steve and I recently became the proud owners of 2 Arabian geldings, Oracle and Jericho. Steve has had Jericho at our boarding stable for a couple of weeks now and Oracle is finally being transported tomorrow (I feel like a kid on Christmas eve I'm so excited)! We live in McKinney, and board in Allen. I would love to hear from anyone in the area on where are some of the best places to ride. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome to the forum and you just missed our second annual meet and greet. I have arabians also and a few others members do too. I live in Nevada not far from you so do a few others here. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Welcome, Chels! My husband (steve) and I have 2 Arabians also. Can't wait to learn more about you and yours..


----------



## lindsayrest

I see this thread everyday but have never posted before..... So hi! My names Lindsay and I have one quarter horse cross rescue gelding named Tommy. I live in McKinney and board in Aubrey ATM but am looking into moving him to a barn in McKinney to excel in jumping! Looking forward to having some horse people to talk to!


----------



## montes4338

dbarabians said:


> Monte I am jewish and my people spent 40 years living in tents while wandering the desert I am in no hurry to relive the experience. LOL


_So That means you don't want any rides at Monahans State Park in the sand dunes, check! :grin: (said with all intents of humor and no intents of anything less)_


----------



## montes4338

Sending Hi and Hellos to the new folks stopping in! The folks here made me welcome, so I share that welcome with ya'll!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Lindsay.. we have lots of folks in your area!


----------



## lindsayrest

texasgal said:


> Welcome Lindsay.. we have lots of folks in your area!


Thanks! I look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## chloe748

*Texas rain*

Its official, I'm the only Texan who has ever lived that hates rain..


----------



## Pidge

There is a Texas thread? for Texas riders? SWEET! Well, hello everyone. I live in Sadler Tx, which is next door to Whitesboro, which is in the smack dab middle of Gainesville and Sherman. Its a small town lol have to use some better know cities in there. I have 2 horses, a 21 yr old arab mare and a 12 going on 13 yr old appendix gelding.


----------



## lindsayrest

chloe748 said:


> Its official, I'm the only Texan who has ever lived that hates rain..


I hate rain too!! But that's only because I currently am at a barn that only has an outdoor arena lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

No rain-hating! lol.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Pidge!


----------



## texasgal

Today was coggins day, because we are going to be ready for some trail rides this fall! 

Since we had a borrowed trailer, we figured we'd better take advantage of it. First time loading and unloading the boys in a 2-horse straight load. They were good. 

Our only "hiccup" was Gunnie getting loose from his tie and somehow getting his head down between his front legs. He was "stuck" and covered in sweat by the time we got to the clinic. It didn't keep him from jumping right back in there though.. such a good boy.

Then we went home and loaded Charm and took her. She had to be put in stocks. That scarey man with the big needle and all ..

Interesting that they take photographs now, instead of drawing the markings, and they process electronically. We will get a hard copy in the mail. Gone are the days of the yellow carbon copy I suppose!

So glad to have that done. Now we need our own trailer and we are ready for fall!


----------



## outnabout

Welcome, all new Texas friends! Chel, there are equestrian trails at Lake Lavon and Lake Ray Roberts. I've ridden Lavon north of Highland Park but have only done hiking at Ray Roberts.


----------



## Pidge

I have done tons of riding at Ray Roberts and the trails are fantastic!


----------



## outnabout

Pidge, haven't made it up there yet. I'm guessing Ray Roberts trails are flat, sandy, few rocks? No shoes needed?


----------



## texasgal

Nice Sunday. Visited a new Cowboy Church this morning, then to lunch with Mr texasgal. We swung by the trailer place but they were closed. Now we hibernate until the sun is well behind the trees...


----------



## clippityclop

Welcome new people! Glad to see you found us here. Hope everyone had a great weekend - now for the start of a new week. Was going out to ride this eve, but didn't have the heart to saddle anybody. At 8 pm, all four of my boys were standing around their hay bale soaked with sweat. The real feel here has been over 102 all week. ICK.


----------



## Pidge

outnabout said:


> Pidge, haven't made it up there yet. I'm guessing Ray Roberts trails are flat, sandy, few rocks? No shoes needed?


outnabout my guys are barefoot and have never had an issue. There are several trails that all intertwine. Is'le du' Bois is mostly sand with a little red dirt and rock and it runs between the dam and the bluestem parking area which has lots of benches and good places to rest. Its a good short little trail for a lazy ride, very pretty and heavily wooded, 4.4 miles for trail head to trail head with a few small hills. The longest trail was the green belt which was about 20 miles total end to end but was broken up into several stopping points and trail heads. It was almost all black dirt and had a variety of scenery with places to break out and lope as well as nice wooded areas to meander through and lots of hills on the end by the dam and one creek crossing, but they had closed that trail down last time I checked due to the amount of money it took to up keep it. They have 2 other trails, the Jordan park trail and the Lantana Lodge loop. Jordan park runs from Blue stem to its own trail head out by the loop and actually meets up with the loop. The Lantana loop itself is 6.6 miles total and Jordan park is 5 or 6 miles trail head to trail head I believe. The loop is almost all trees and I have never personally ridden it and Jordan park is almost all wide open and good for a nice run with no rocks and good will packed red dirt.

My favorite ride is to park below the dam and ride up Is'le Du Bois to bluestem then connect to Jordan park and ride to its trail head. We take a break there and then turn around and ride back to the trailer below the dam. Totals just under 20 miles and is an excellent ride, no shoes needed!


----------



## kctop72

Hello my fellow Texans! Wow gone fora few days and come back to sseveral new folks, welcome
we're in the Lavon area for now but gonna have to move.....landlord is putting the house on the market! Our barn family is not happy about this because we might take the horses with us, if we find the right place.
We've been on the trails of lake lavon and they're nice but I've been wanting to to lake ray roberts because of the wonderful things I've heard.....one of these days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pidge

All of us who want to ride at Ray Roberts should plan a ride this fall (The best time is late Aug or Early Sept because I believe the black berries are blooming on Jordan Park then), I could guide for us since I have been around out there and we could decide what length ride we wanted based on everyones capabilities and choose a trail from there!


----------



## kctop72

Sounds good to me pidge. I vote September
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Can't afford a trailer right now. Yeah, really didn't need another horse either. I have a feeling we'll have a trailer by september.. *sigh*

LOL.. it's a little bit scary suddenly having a horse crazy husband. Feed stores, tack stores, online ordering, coming home with horses... I've created a monster!


----------



## dbarabians

Texasgal when MR TG goes out and buys an arabian show halter for his new boy then you have a problem. If he does and doesnt use it sell it to me real cheap . LOL
Hows Tanner doing by the way? PM me your email so I can have his coggins sent. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, newbies! Saw a few of you on the FB page and had to come see who you were, lol. I'm in Dallas, board my 3yr old QH in Cedar Hill/Waxahachie area.

Giving my 30 day notice at the barn tonight. Sad to leave but excited for the new facility's amenities. Cash probably won't be quite as thrilled, as I finally intend to kick his training into full gear...


----------



## lindsayrest

Cynical25 said:


> Welcome, newbies! Saw a few of you on the FB page and had to come see who you were, lol. I'm in Dallas, board my 3yr old QH in Cedar Hill/Waxahachie area.
> 
> Giving my 30 day notice at the barn tonight. Sad to leave but excited for the new facility's amenities. Cash probably won't be quite as thrilled, as I finally intend to kick his training into full gear...


Sounds like you are in a similar boarding situation as I am! I'm moving Friday if everything goes as planned. Love the barn I'm at but I'm moving to have indoor arena, obstacle course, trainers, trails, etc.


----------



## Cynical25

Brought my son to the barn last night. Cash was in the far back of the pasture, itching himself on the fence. I called him, he turned his head just barely enough to see me, and continued what he was doing. My son called to him, and Cash immediately turned around and walked briskly to us, lol. Cracks me up how this horse LOVES kids.


----------



## texasgal

Beautiful August day in Texas!


----------



## lindsayrest

Agreed! This weather (in North TX) is so odd! Its getting into the 60's at night!! In August.. But I love it.


----------



## mammakatja

Been a while since I've checked in here. I had all my nieces and nephew from my husband's side this week for some "cousin" time and a little taste of country since they all live in the city. I had 10 kids total under my roof only for it to RAIN as soon as they arrived. What are the odds of that at the end of July. They got their country fix though collecting eggs, playing on the hay stack, and today we FINALLY did a little horsin' around. Had to spend more time scrubbing mud than actually riding but hey, it was worth seeing the little ones get all excited over the horses.


----------



## texasgal

Who knew......?


----------



## texasgal




----------



## CuttingHorse

How did I not see this thread sooner? We need more Texans on these forums. I'm outside of Houston.


----------



## texasgal

Hey CuttingHorse. I'm north of Houston. We have plenty of Texas folks, and have even had two meet ups and t-shirts made! We also have a facebook page.

Tell us about yourself!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, CuttingHorse!

So, my work day began with calling 911 for our 69 year old receptionist. I am thankful traffic was light and I arrived earlier than normal so I was here to assist before things got worse for her


----------



## kctop72

Welcome CuttingHorse, we're glad you are here! Yeas, was a beautiful weekend and we spent it with wonderful people and horses
Saturday was a fun day meeting up with mr and mrs tg to pick up the trailer then we cut across tx, as dh would say, to go to 4t tack in ben wheeler. Our friends came away with several things and dh got him a pair of ****** (not sure I spelled that right) and I didn't get anything..... but had a great day! 
Then had a great ride yesterday, maybe 8 miles once all said and done. I'm determined to get my mare in shape for the endurance ride in April
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Welcome, CuttingHorse! My mare is cutting bred, but was too slow, put out as a brood mare, three babies later I pulled her out of the pasture and we do trail riding now. She is the love of my life. She still loves cows


----------



## outnabout

Cyn, how did things go with your receptionist? Hope all is OK, what a jolting way to start the work week!


----------



## Cynical25

outnabout said:


> Cyn, how did things go with your receptionist? Hope all is OK, what a jolting way to start the work week!


She stayed overnight at the hospital for observation. EKG was fine, haven't heard results of MRI yet. She was feeling much better by afternoon.

Planned to go to the barn after work last night but I was too worn out to deal with 95°. I WILL go tonight!


----------



## kctop72

It's Tuesday my fellow Texans! 
Was gonna just piddle around in the barn on my mare last night, got her saddled and decided just to ride in a halter. My friend decided she wanted to ride the pasture so I said sure Miss Katy was her normal antsy self, couldn't walk a straight line tell we headed back to the barn. Dh said "you rode her in the pasture with just a halter? , you're crazy" one of the other guys said "she didn't come off"......I said nope, she ride like she normally does.... She is the most backwards horse I've ever seen but I love her sooo much! She gets antsy in the field but calms down on the way back...... didn't use to be that way....
She also seems to be a one person horse. She's a crazy lady when someone else gets on her. Anyone else experience anything like that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuttingHorse

Thanks y'all! TG, are y'all planning another get together anytime soon? I'd like to bring the baby once she's older. That'll be a while, but hey, I can start planning now!

Let's see how short I can keep this when I'm rambling on about my horses. I've been riding since I was nine years old, and haven't stopped loving horses since! I've bounced around with what I do with the horses, I started out English to get the basics down, then ended up getting into fox hunting, then into hunters. After a fall on a cross country course in December 2011, I stopped jumping and went into cutting. It actually worked out perfectly, while the fall didn't rattle me, I had always wanted to try cutting, and when I heard of a trainer who could teach me it was the perfect time to shift gears. I did cutting until the end of 2012, when it became a problem of not having a horse to ride. Ever since then I've been floating around so to speak, and ride and train whatever I can. That brings me to today, where I am getting my first baby, who's name is Annie. she's three months at the moment, and will be weaned at the end of August. I'm hoping to make her a cutting/all-around horse, as she has the turn and build for cutting.

That was probably much more information about me and my horses than you want, but like i said, I like to ramble on about my babies. With that short story completed, I will leave you with a picture of Annie looking less than happy at having dinner interrupted to have her picture taken.


----------



## kctop72

Love the little ones and you got a looker there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuttingHorse

Thank you! I'm absolutely smitten with my little filly. She knows it too.:razz:


----------



## Cynical25

Annie is adorable!!! Can't wait to see how she works out for you.

Cutting is so exhilarating. I had the opportunity to ride cutting horses for just a few months, so I barely scratched the surface of the sport. But the ease in which a well-bred cutting horse floats so quickly and almost effortlessly just blows me away!


----------



## Kayella

Welcome CuttingHorse! I live in Pasadena, just south of Houston. We might be neighbors!


----------



## Cynical25

It was delightfully cool this morning, at a mere 70°! So nice. I'm not fond of the waning daylight hours as autumn approaches, however.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, I'm looking forward to my ride this evening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Had a lovely ride on Saturday, aside from a rocky start when 3 loose horses went running past our facility (not sure who they belonged to!) and Cash got all worked up. Practiced trail class obstacles like ground poles, bridges, rope gate, backing obstacles until Animal Control stopped by to make sure those loose horses weren't ours, lol. Got some good gossip from another boarder, for another good reminder that I picked the right time to leave 

Waited in long lines at 3 different shelters to look at dogs on "Empty The Shelters" day, but the first two were ALL adopted out, and the only dog that would work for us at the last shelter had a fever. So we stopped by a furniture store and bought a new couch & loveseat on the way home, instead 

Hope y'all had a great weekend, too!


----------



## kctop72

Hey y'all! Hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday! 

Cyn, what kind if dog are y'all looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

We aren't technically looking for a dog, was more of a "let's just see if anything speaks to us." Would have to be a kid-friendly, non-pitbull who is sturdy enough to handle our 70lb Catahoula's often-too-rough play, but not so big as to terrorize our more timid 40lb Catahoula/Aussie.

My other half wants a French Bulldog, but I prefer Catahoulas, Heelers, Aussies, Huskies - so we have agreed (reluctantly on my end, lol) to a 35lb adult weight limit. I'm totally cool remaining a 2 dog household, but if the right dog appears, we'll consider bringing 'em in.


----------



## kctop72

Well if y'all decide you really want one, my friend thea runs a kennel/rescue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday!

Wifey's 40th birthday is tomorrow, so meeting some friends for dinner tonight. Got all of Cash's paperwork in order (Coggins, vaccination records, current feed details) for our move next weekend!


----------



## kctop72

Yep, definitely Friday! So looking forward to getting my youngest off to college this weekend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

It's still hot in Texas. That is all.


----------



## kctop72

Yep! Our ride Saturday morning was very nice though 

Has anyone done the ice bucket challenge for alsa?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

I am so sick of that darn ice bucket challenge!!! Just quietly donate some money out of the goodness of your heart and call it a day like we did prior to FB. It's just another one of the "Me-Me-Me" show-offy antics social-media has made so common place.

/end rant


----------



## kctop72

Ok.then as an fyi, don't look at my fb tonight because dh says I'm getting dunked and I informed him I was not the only one......

I have to admit, it used to bug me too but after some research, not so much. It has been a great marketing strategy for them and they've raised millions because of it and we intend to add to it and have a little fun in the meantime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mjakagoodnews

Just found this for Texas folks thread , just wanted to say hello from Kaufman county,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Welcome! Glad you decided to stop in and say hi! Please feel free to stop by anytime but just know pictures woulf be awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Mjak!

Dallas is forecasted to be a mere 100° but "feel like 106°", along with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon. Was hoping to get one last trail ride in before I move Cash on Saturday morning, but it's not looking promising for this evening!


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome Mjak.
Kristi I saw you being dunked .
I was challenged by a veteran and just made a donation. No Ice cold water is going on my head. Reminds me too much of a baptism. I cant deal with the cold . Shalom


----------



## kctop72

It was not that bad dba.....after grooming horses and cleaning stalls if felt pretty good, after the intial shock!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mjakagoodnews

Thank U all for the warm greetings, and Yes it has been hot, I do have some pictures on my profile, but just haven't figured out how to move them yet, I have 2horses A 12 year old Mare And an 11-year-old gelding, both are paints


----------



## Cynical25

Had a lovely evening with my Cash pony! A slight breeze made it pleasant enough that a bunch of people were out riding. 

I played around in the jump field, since there were tons of ground poles set out. We worked on trot poles, since lazy bones has a difficult time getting enough oomph & picking his feet up to clear them. Lots of side-passing next to jumps & over poles, turnarounds in a box, and neck-reining around jump standards. He even ignored one horses' bucking fit when I reminded him to focus on me. I was extremely proud of my boy!


----------



## kctop72

It's Thursday! 

Had a nice little ride last night myself. ...and as for the breeze, well it brought a skunky smell to the barn.....sure hope we don't have an uninvited family!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja

Hello Texas neighbors! I know, I've been slacking around here. It's 2nd cut hay season. It's been rough. Our hay field became infected by sugar cane aphids of all things and wiped out our entire 2nd cut. The same field that produced 560 bales 1st cut produced a pathetic 44 last week. Apparently numberous hay and farm fields are dying from these ******s (being nice here) all the way from the Gulf Coast up through Missouri. Grrrrrr. Luckily we are running into people who own pastures they aren't using and are offering us access. It's been a mess. 

Today I rode in our local Labor Day parade. I didn't have anyone specific in the crowd so I didn't think I would get a picture but my neighbor pulled off this awesome shot. So cool.


----------



## kctop72

Good Tuesday morning my fellow Texans! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend, I know I did now it's time to rest, im exhausted. ...

Nice pic mammak!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Tuesday, Texans!

Enjoying the new boarding facility, and everyone I've met has been super friendly. I'm curious how his weight will hold, since he's going from free choice round bale w/handful of grain, to a few flakes of hay twice a day with a bit more grain. Also, my lazy boy isn't too sure of the sand arena - the cushion is great for his tender feet, but it takes a bit more work to move in it! I see lots of trotting for conditioning in his future


----------



## paula313

Hi ya'll. I'm from Royse City in Rockwall County. Sure has been hot here, but can't complain too much since the weather has been mild in comparison to most Augusts. I have three acres out here, a Tennessee Walker named Licorice whom I adopted in May, a miniature horse, Houdini, 6 donkeys, 3 hens, 3 cats, 9 dogs and barn mice. 

Great to be here! 
paula


----------



## kctop72

Welcome Paula, we're neighbors, I'm in Lavon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Paula!


----------



## clippityclop

MammaK, I love that pic. You both look so SASSY!


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! Thanks CC. He was definitely heavier on the sassy than I was!


----------



## Tesslea

I'm in Williamson County in Cedar Park... My mare is pastured out at our daughter's place near Jarrell Texas. Daughter and her fiance have a gray quarter horse and a paint there too. I was just out there today spending some time with my mare, she is a Paso Fino, we call her Bay because she is. Her name is a mouthful, Traviesa Silueta del Moro; hence, Bay. I found her in an abusive situation last spring and brought her home. Couldn't leave her there another minute. We are going slow and the humidity this summer hasn't made for the best riding/working weather so I took a break and gave her a rest from her rehabbing and just took to spending time with her grazing and grooming. First time in my life I've been looking forward to some colder weather just so I can get out there and get her working.


----------



## hornedfrog89

ISO: Hunter Jumper barn/trainer in Tarrant County area, Preferably South of I30.

Looking for a barn accepting of an intermediate adult re-rider that rides around a 9-5 schedule. I do need a lesson horse, but I'll be looking to half-lease here after winter or possible sooner if the facility has decent covered arena. Rated shows are not necessary, but I'd like to participate in locals. I would prefer a barn with other adults around. 

Currently considering Field Stone Park, Curragh Equestrian Center


----------



## poppy1356

Hey all! I'm a little late to the party but I'm moving down to Houston area in just under two weeks!! (12 days actually but who's counting lol) 

I do not have a horse anymore but will hopefully be looking for someplace to ride/take lessons. Currently I'm dressage and used to show H/J back in the day. But that said I would love to venture out and try something else too. 

So I'm looking for somewhere to ride that is affordable in the Southwest Houston/Richmond area. I don't want to lease as I have no idea how much time I will actually have with my job so for now just occasional riding/lessons.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome everyone!


----------



## dbarabians

Well I take a few days off and we have new members. 
WELCOME to the most sensible drama free thread on this forum.

I hope everyone is fine.

I have had a death in the family so have been in mourning and busy traveling back and forth from Austin. Not to mention being in Waco working on claims for disability for the VA.
I miss my horses and almost called KCTOP to go take some pictures so I can see them. LOL 
I have to remember that this is not Facebook and I cant hit enter to post a comment. [email protected]$&! Shalom


----------



## poppy1356

Oh DB I'm sorry, hopefully things get better. 

I have to keep googleing where these towns are lol I swear I will eventually get an idea of where everything is in Texas.


----------



## texasgal

LOL Poppy ... I still google some of those places! I googled Richmond just to see how close it was to other towns I am more familiar with on that side of town.

One of my favorite sayings "Google is your friend!"


----------



## Houston

poppy1356 said:


> Hey all! I'm a little late to the party but I'm moving down to Houston area in just under two weeks!! (12 days actually but who's counting lol)
> 
> I do not have a horse anymore but will hopefully be looking for someplace to ride/take lessons. Currently I'm dressage and used to show H/J back in the day. But that said I would love to venture out and try something else too.
> 
> So I'm looking for somewhere to ride that is affordable in the Southwest Houston/Richmond area. I don't want to lease as I have no idea how much time I will actually have with my job so for now just occasional riding/lessons.


:wave: Hello fellow (future) Houstonian!

I've lived in Houston for most of my life but started my horsey life in El Paso. This is my first year (it's only been about 4 months actually...) in Houston with a horse so I'm unfamiliar with who's who and where's where still. I know there are a few other members in the Houston area or who are more familiar than I am. Hopefully they can help you out!


----------



## dbarabians

With all the members new and old near Houston next years meet and greet should be there. So those of you down and around H town need to start planning.. Or else kctop and I will and you will just have to travel north to meet and greet. 
Notice how I always volunteer kctop. 
Shalom


----------



## Houston

dbarabians said:


> With all the members new and old near Houston next years meet and greet should be there. So those of you down and around H town need to start planning.. Or else kctop and I will and you will just have to travel north to meet and greet.
> Notice how I always volunteer kctop.
> Shalom


I wouldn't mind a meet and greet in Houston! Never been to one.


----------



## dbarabians

Houston and all the new members we have gotten together twice in the past two years. We had a great time and we need to have another one. 
With Texas being so big we need to plan ahead of time so as many people as possible can come. 
got any ideas? Sound off. Shalom


----------



## poppy1356

I'm on board for Houston area  Let me actually get there first and then I can help to start planning....but I'm horrible at planning anything but I will sure try.


----------



## dbarabians

OK folks that is two on board for a planning committee. Lets get this rolling. Shalom


----------



## texasgal

dbarabians said:


> Houston and all the new members we have gotten together twice in the past two years.....


Not counting all the mini meet ups that happen from time to time!


----------



## kctop72

Hello my fellow Texans I sure hope everyone is having a fantastic day! 

I'm impatiently awaiting the arrival of my saddle which should be here Thursday. In addition to that, I also purchased an older breast collar to go with my saddle. I've never seen another like it and it should be here Monday


----------



## dbarabians

kctop I will be around next weekend and want to see that new saddle and breast collar. 
When are you going to be at the barn Sunday? I might have to drop in. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

On Sundays, were there most of the afternoon/evening. I am counting down.....36 hoirs and counting!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

So i have an opportunity to possible move to a friends ranch in hill county. Is any one familiar with the area? 
The place is gorgeous and I could keep king there, my friend has 75 acres and will have cattle and from what I've researched there are quite a few good community colleges close by. 
It obviously wouldn't be happening for a few more months since Im in school now but it is something to consider. I've been trying to figure out how to afford to go out there with a doberman and a horse haha and this seems like a good opportunity.


----------



## dbarabians

The Texas Hill country is paradise on earth. 
What town is close by? If we know this then maybe someone can give you some information. 
You will love Texas if you decide to move here. The people are the friendliest you will ever meet. 
Shalom


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

It definitely looks like it!! The house is gorgeous, a little over the top for one person but heck I guess if you can afford it go for it right? haha 
I believe its closer to dallas but i would definitely have to double check. 
I have been trying to figure out how I could get out there for a couple years now haha. My "trainer" is moving out there but shes got a family and not sure I would be able to stay with her. Moving out there with a friend as a room mate type thing is definitely a better bet.


----------



## jamesdean57

dbarabians said:


> The Texas Hill country is paradise on earth.
> What town is close by? If we know this then maybe someone can give you some information.
> You will love Texas if you decide to move here. The people are the friendliest you will ever meet.
> Shalom


It's been awhile sentence I've been on here, been busy cutting hay.
Daylight to dark.

But I had to post to agree with everything you said DBA, I don't see
how anyone could not love The Texas Hill country.

Plus had to see if my avatar worked, it's only taken a year and a half
for me to figure out how to get it to work,:shock: so you're not the only one
that has trouble doing this stuff. :lol:


----------



## poppy1356

Just go for it! I have made some serious life changes this year and just 8 months ago I thought I would be stuck in Minnesota for the rest of my life. I decided it wasn't what I wanted and started the path to change everything.....and I mean everything lol. So now in just a few short days I will be on my way to Texas 

I will say moving is expensive! If you can, start selling off everything you can live without, only move what you can fit in your vehicle. That way you just have to worry about moving your horse. My move is going to cost me just under 2k and luckily I have a great family who was willing to put it all on a credit card until my new job reimburses me for it. But without that I would have been stuck selling everything, including my new bed, you know because a month ago I decided to buy a new car instead of keeping my suv lol.

So best of luck in searching for a place to live. But if it's what you want you will find a way to get it done


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

That is awesome poppy! Thankfully I already oonly have what will fit in my car as i recently moved out to my dads haha I packed that little car to the brim but was determined to only have to make one trip. I've wanted to get out there for awhile, and this just might be my best chance. I have a couple months to really think it over and start saving so fingers crossed it all works out. :]


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday fellow Texans! 

Rode my new saddle last night and it fits Katy almost perfectly! It feels differently for me but it won't take long to get used too. My breast collar will be here on Monday and now all I have to do is find the bridle to complete the vintage set

On another note, my daughter's 20th birthday is this weekend and we're going dow to pick my son up from college so he can help his sister celebrate. So proud of my college kids


----------



## mammakatja

Oh my gosh James, you and me both. We've dubbed our kids hay orphans at the moment. Thank goodness for corn dogs, microwaves, and PB and J's. We square bale which doesn't help the work load. And we're not done. The rain is the only reason I have time to be on the computer.

I grew up in Marble Falls which is in the heart of Hill Country living. It is a beautiful area although it's not the same it was 20 years ago. It's grown up a lot and a lot of big wigs have moved in to build vacation homes and things like that. BUT....it's still a beautiful area and it'll always be where I grew up and met my hubby back in high school.


----------



## jamesdean57

Yes it's a lot of hours but I love my job, and I was just informed about an hour ago that as soon as we get done with our 2nd cut I will be planting so right now there is no end in sight.

And you are exactly right about the rain and time off.

When a new worker for us ask me what do we take off for lunch, 
I tell them 1 glove.:lol:


----------



## mammakatja

LOL! I like that. Sometimes I don't even bother taking off the gloves. Our work crew consists of our teenagers. Lets just say they are so ready for winter. LOL! Since the end of June, we've probably put close to 900 square bales on the ground and that's with one 50hp tractor, one 276 New Holland baler, and one 55 New Holland rake. We're just little people who started out wanting to feed our own animals and it's evolved into selling to others and now doing hay jobs for others. And that's all on the side because both of us have regular jobs too. And again, right there with ya. We'll be planting rye by the end of the month. It doesn't end until about mid November. BUT....a lot of people think I'm crazy too but I love hay season. There's nothing like the secure feeling of filling up your hay barn with your own hay and oh....the smell of fresh hay.


----------



## holly77

*texas horse friends*

Hmmm. I live in Montgomery County, too - but my horse is in Washington County. Aiming to move out of here closer to Gillespie County, but it's always nice to converse with folks in the area for now. Do you ride with any groups?

Holly77


----------



## texasgal

I'm assuming it's me you're talking too, holly77. I don't ride with any groups yet. Hubby and I are looking for a trailer so we can start trailering to some rides.

Where in the county are you? We're in far north west county..


----------



## kctop72

Happy hump day my fellow Texans! Sure hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday 

I haven't ridden in 2 days and will be tonight, I'm loving my new old saddle! Got my breast collar in and can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## Cynical25

Glad the saddle is working out, KC!

Wish I could ride, but that's in the far off future...


----------



## JannelleW

Hope its not to late to chime in here, Im new to the forum, owning a horse, and this part of Texas (North, Palo Pinto County) Have been in Texas most of the last 15 years, but never this far north  I love it here!


----------



## dbarabians

*ki*

Welcome jannele PM texasgal and she can give you access to our own private facebook group. 

Kctop I am glad that saddle is working out. I will be back in the area soon. I need to contact my horse trainer about working with a few more of my magnificent arabians. He did such a good job with Magic I cant think of anyone else I trust with my horses.

Cassius returned from the trainers head shy and covered in scratches and wounds. I am not pleased. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Oh no, DB! Where did you find this trainer? Sounds like Mr. KC is a better option!


----------



## dbarabians

MrKC is a much better option. He is not allowed to have stallions at his barn though.
In the future all my young colts will be handled by Mr KC if he is agreeable. kctop is pretty handy with a yearling too.
Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Thanks dba, mr magic was easy since he'd been handled at an early age and consistently Sorry to hear about cassius


----------



## kctop72

Dang.....it's been awhile since I've checked in here! Happy Friday fellow TexansÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Â„


----------



## SummerShy

Hello Texans! South Texas over hurr. 

So they said they would start spraying for those God forsaken mosquitoes now. Finally, jeez, my poor son and I are dying.


----------



## Cynical25

Howdy, SummerShy!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## jamesdean57

We finally got to go to the Grasslands weekend before last, and loved every minuet it. Hope I can figure out how to post the pictures.


----------



## jamesdean57

Well that didn't work so I'll try this.

Edit: sorry about the size.


----------



## kctop72

That looks like so much fun! I'll get there one of these daysÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Â


----------



## Cynical25

Helloooo, Texans!


----------



## jamesdean57

I'm still here, seems to get real quiet in here sometimes though. :-(


----------



## texasgal

I've been so neglectful of Texas Friends thread. I've just got a laptop, so now I'm not having to post from a tablet. Yay me!

You'll be seeing more of me now..


----------



## texasgal

Let me see if I can post some pics from our ride last weekend:



... or not....


----------



## texasgal




----------



## texas cowgurl

Im new...hello yall.
Im from johnson county.


----------



## texasgal

Hey Cowgurl! Thanks for stopping by. We've got lot's of folks from that greater DFW area..

What kind of horse do you have and what do you do with it? Tell us about yourself..


----------



## texas cowgurl

texasgal said:


> Hey Cowgurl! Thanks for stopping by. We've got lot's of folks from that greater DFW area..
> 
> What kind of horse do you have and what do you do with it? Tell us about yourself..


I have two, one registered paint mare. We did barrels, she is older but she doesnt act it.
I have a grade gelding. I just got him for trails and pleasure riding.
I have always lived in texas and loved it.
It would be awesome to meet yall from dfw area.


----------



## texasgal

We have had two meetups, both just east of Dallas. There are several in the surrounding areas who get together more frequently.

We also have a private facebook page, if you do facebook.

Welcome.


----------



## BreakableRider

What is the FB group? is it just for members in the Dallas area or all of Texas?


----------



## texasgal

Hey BR. It's a fb page for people on this forum from Texas. I'm actually in the Houston area.

PM me your facebook info and we'll get you added if you'd like..


----------



## texas cowgurl

texasgal said:


> We have had two meetups, both just east of Dallas. There are several in the surrounding areas who get together more frequently.
> 
> We also have a private facebook page, if you do facebook.
> 
> Welcome.


Did yall ride or just hang out?


----------



## Eralune

I'm from around the DFW area. There's actually a lot of horse owners and ranches around here.


----------



## Cynical25

Howdy, newbies!

There have been several get-togethers in the last year plus - some rides, some potluck & chitchat, some meet ups to watch horse shows, etc. We've even done some horse trading between members! It's a really great group of people


----------



## texasgal

Happy Monday! I think Cynical pretty much covered it. We've gelled into a really great group.


----------



## Roperchick

There's a FB page?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. Roper.


----------



## Roperchick

Hahaha sorry. I got excited I always forget to keep up with this but FB....I'm a hopeless FB addict
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RCtheBanditQueen

Hi guys! Texasgal invited me to come and check this thread out since I am in Texas, so I thought I would pop over. :wave:


----------



## texasgal

Hey RC, glad you popped over. Tell us about yourself..


----------



## texas cowgurl

RCtheBanditQueen said:


> Hi guys! Texasgal invited me to come and check this thread out since I am in Texas, so I thought I would pop over. :wave:


I know, she rounds people up


----------



## Houston

Roperchick said:


> There's a FB page?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: I'd like to join it!


----------



## texasgal

Hey Houston!


----------



## SummerShy

I'd like to join a FB page too! I have a hard time keeping up with this thread. I wanted to come here and ask who's in south Texas but I thought I must have asked this already, but couldn't find my post from a while back... Sorry guys...


----------



## texasgal

Hey Summer. Thanks for popping back in. I've PM'd you.


----------



## texas cowgurl

When do you think is a next meet up gonna be


----------



## dbarabians

Both the Houston and Ft Worth Stock Shows would be great events to meet for a weekend.
I vote Houston since we have had 2 in the DFW area. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Hello to all the newbies that haven't been on the fb page yet or if i missed welcoming you to the group ! We are glad to have you with us


----------



## Roperchick

A good meet up time could be when I get back to the states *hint hint* lol


----------



## kctop72

When do you get back to the states? I'm sure we could make it happen


----------



## Roperchick

I get back end of January. ;P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

texas cowgurl said:


> When do you think is a next meet up gonna be


Whenever someone plans it! It really just requires someone saying "I'm going to XYZ on either this date or that date, who's in?" :lol:


----------



## kctop72

Remind me again Roperchick, what part of Texas are you coming back to?


----------



## Roperchick

kctop72 said:


> Remind me again Roperchick, what part of Texas are you coming back to?


Saint Jo. 2ish hours north of Dallas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I'm sure we cam come up with something......thats right towards the end of Ft. Worth Stock Show


----------



## Roperchick

Sweeeet lol. Well...that might be difficult. My vehicles don't get there till 2nd week of February lol. I'll make my momma take me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Uep, my Mustang Magic tickets have already been purchased!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Wednesday. Happiness is a bright nickering horse when you drive up. Just sayin'


----------



## texas cowgurl

Forth worth stock show...me me me. I wanna go. Pick me


----------



## Roperchick

Allright yall.

heres the beginning of the HoFo map. if your names are spelled wrong or your hometown is wrong (based on what i got from your FB) just let me know and i can change it.

and anybody not on it PM me or hit me up on FB with your town and ill add you pronto.

https://a.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/roper...n0.Sb9syZJ-RcSmzUa-3DWdgA#13/33.2781/-96.5607


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday. Tomorrow is friday and we're supposed to have colder weather this weekend.

Mr. texasgal is going to spend the weekend with Mr. Kctop .. so I have a weekend to myself (well, sorta, the teenager and I will probably do something fun)


----------



## kctop72

Yep TG, we're having a girls trip to canton Saturday and a day to myself Sunday. Mr. Kctop is looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Roperchick

UPDATED MAP TIMEEEEE

if youre still not on there......just lemme know haha

https://a.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/roper...n0.Sb9syZJ-RcSmzUa-3DWdgA#11/32.3093/-97.4863


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday and Happy Halloween my fellow Texans! Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â„

Roperchick, I'm not on tge map yet, I'm in Lavon.


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Friday! Happy Halloween! Happy Payday! Happy November-eve!

It's going to be a happy day, lol.


----------



## Roperchick

Got paid yesterday lol

New cowboys truck flags new cowboys hats and a romo jersey for meeeeeee hahahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Already got my Romo jersey! lol 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Roperchick

I had one before.....but someone stole it from the laundry room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

We are a Cowboys family... but my roosters are named JJ and Clowney.. lol


----------



## texas cowgurl

Im in dallas til sunday


----------



## Roperchick

well snap. youre only about 30 min away from arlington you should go see the cowboys game for me so i can live vicariously through you hahahahaha


----------



## jamesdean57

Roperchick said:


> UPDATED MAP TIMEEEEE
> 
> if youre still not on there......just lemme know haha
> 
> https://a.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/roper...n0.Sb9syZJ-RcSmzUa-3DWdgA#11/32.3093/-97.4863


I live in Post Oak, you can find it here. 

Post Oak Texas

Thanks


----------



## texasgal

Happy saturday. Did some running around this morning, but I'm settled in now watching Breeder's Cup coverage.


----------



## Roperchick

new one!

https://a.tiles.mapbox.com/v4/roper...vIn0.Sb9syZJ-RcSmzUa-3DWdgA#6/31.607/-100.151


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday, Texans. Currently munching on pumpkin spice flavored M&Ms, so life is quite tasty. Meeting someone tonight to sell a western saddle pad which is too long for my boy, and that sale will almost cover the used turnout sheet & light blanket I just bought - yay for Facebook tack sale groups!

Starting to get gloomy outside in Dallas, should get some much needed rain the next day or two


----------



## Roperchick

thought I'd share a pic of "the boys" bugging my BIL as he works on their new house lol


----------



## Cynical25

Pretty ponies!


----------



## SummerShy

Cynical25 said:


> Happy Monday, Texans. Currently munching on pumpkin spice flavored M&Ms, so life is quite tasty. Meeting someone tonight to sell a western saddle pad which is too long for my boy, and that sale will almost cover the used turnout sheet & light blanket I just bought - yay for Facebook tack sale groups!
> 
> Starting to get gloomy outside in Dallas, should get some much needed rain the next day or two


Yes it's supposed to storm today and tomorrow down here and as much as I love a good rain fall I'm hoping it doesn't! I can't use the round pen at all and turn out/catching is a nightmare because of the footing. Bah!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Thursday already! This week is moving along.


----------



## kctop72

Yes, happy Thursday, can't wait for my son to come in from school thus weekend!


----------



## Cynical25

Gorgeous day! Sun is shining and all the plants & trees are bright and happy from a good, long drink.


----------



## jamesdean57

Yes it is, and I'm out here burning brush. 
Would rather be riding my horse, but it pays the bills so I guess I'll be happy with this.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday! My son is coming in today from school and I can't wait to see himÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Â


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you have a great weekend with your boy, KC!

Keep cozy in the dropping temps, Texans! Dallas is supposed to hit the 30s Saturday night. Guess Mother Nature didn't get the memo that the South is supposed to be warm, lol.


----------



## Roperchick

so somehow people have come to think that finding out Castle lives on a cattle ranch= castle wanting to hear lies about them going cow-tipping on the weekends?

its almost worse than the ones that like to talk to me about that one time they were 2 years old and they rode the pony at the carnival. 

oh how I miss texas haha


----------



## montes4338

Roperchick said:


> so somehow people have come to think that finding out Castle lives on a cattle ranch= castle wanting to hear lies about them going cow-tipping on the weekends?
> 
> its almost worse than the ones that like to talk to me about that one time they were 2 years old and they rode the pony at the carnival.
> 
> oh how I miss texas haha


This one time, at cow camp!!
:rofl:


----------



## kctop72

Omg montes...that is hilarious!


----------



## Cynical25

The craziness of Texas winter weather appears to be upon us! High of 76° forecasted for today, high of 32° forecasted for next week Monday.

Put away all my Fall décor this weekend and started pulling out the boxes of Christmas stuff. You have no idea how excited that makes me, lol. It's a bit earlier than usual, but we'll be traveling over Thanksgiving when I would normally get started. Christmas was my mom's favorite holiday, so it reminds me of her <3


----------



## texasgal

It's beginning to feel like the holidays. Fall stays up here until Thanksgiving.. I kinda "missed" both holidays last year, so I'm enjoying myself this year!


----------



## Roperchick

alright y'all. i need some help with my homework lol
i have to make a dumb budget for this finance class so I can get a dumb paper signed off saying ill survive the real world post-army lol so!

couple things I need to know (just for the Dallas area folks) just tell me if my math is completely wrong 

theoretically for 2 horses 
the fatties in question go through probably 2 60lb bales of timothy hay every 3 days.
(also though...those bales are whats left from our NM place so once those run out theyll be on round bales....so i have no idea what prices are for those????)

shod every 6 weeks farrier is around $40/horse (and they're barefoot) for my parents

then well say around $50/month for salt/mineral blocks and other misc. items they may need
so to average out-
$100/month hay
$30/month farrier(average for 3 months but ya)
$50/month misc

sound about accurate for that area?
they're staying on my parents ranch so I'm not actually paying board but the ladies seem to think I need that in my own budget so would ya'll mind telling me how much average you pay?

then of course I have a separate vet fund that I've basically just been secreting away for the past 4.5 yrs so I'm not even gonna tell them about those costs lol

muchos gracias


----------



## Cynical25

I'm a HUGE advocate for detailed budgeting! I have a multi-page (budgeted vs actual expenses, vehicle/school loan payoff w/graph, proposed savings w/graph, etc.) Excel spreadsheet which I reconcile with my bank account every other day  

I pay $40 every 6 weeks for a trim and $450/month for full-care board. A friend who does self-care in Seagoville (just outside Dallas) pays $100/horse for the space (pasture w/stall available as needed,) and usually goes through 2 $65-75 round bales a month and 2.5 bags of $15/bag grain for her 2 TB's.


----------



## kctop72

Happy Friday fellow Texans! Rode bareback for a little bit last night, it was so nice and warm. Katy has a full winter coat that helped keep me warmÃ°ÂŸÂ˜Âƒ


----------



## texasgal

Cynical .. you are sicker than I thought.. just sayin' .. lol


----------



## Roperchick

Lol thanks cynical. That's exactly what I needed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25

After 7 years of living paycheck to paycheck, I became a single girl and realized I actually HAD money, my Ex had just been spending everything we made. I paid off my half of the debt and have chosen to be aware of where my money is. I'd like to be able to actually retire someday, lol! Of course, my Ex is still paying off her half of our old debt, 6 years later


----------



## Roperchick

Word. I have a budget worked out for me now with all these bills and stuff...while I'm in the army.

But I'm paying off ALL my debt in one go once I'm out, my cell is gonna be cancelled cuz I'll be on my parents so I won't have a phone or internet bill, car will be paid off, no rent or anything and these ladies are like "just make one up you have to have a budget before we can sign you off to get out."


Like how does that make ANY sense? Lol

But at least it'll give me ideas if my parents ever sold off the ranch (which they won't do) haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Roperchick dont let those ladies fool you.
When your time is up it is up. You will be discharged on the date your enlistment is up budget or not.
I was hospitalized when my commission was up. I was supposed to be automatically extended but on the friday before I was to be discharged I got a call from a civilian that my discharge papers were on her desk and that if I did not have an extension by 4:30 PM I would no longer be a member of the USAF. They will not keep you a minute longer than your legal commitment.
A budget is a good thing to have but no one can extend your time in service without your consent unless national security is at risk. Shalom


----------



## Roperchick

im not worried about that so much as theyll deny my terminal leave. 

happened to my friend a few months ago that they didnt give him credit for one of these ACAP classes so his leave was denied and he had to schedule the class again a week into when his leave was supposed to start. o_o

another friend didnt get his orders till 2 days before so he got booted out of the barracks and had to bunk with a married guy in the company while he figured out car shipping/goods/and his plane ticket.


(i may be slightly paranoid of being stuck on this rock hahahahaha)

hope everybody elses Texas saturday is going well!


----------



## dbarabians

There are different procedures for the USAF.
I did not know the Army was so worried about those they discharged and the Veterans that I counsel have not shared this experience with me. 
It sounds like another policy that is good on paper but has no basis in reality. the number of homeless vets especially army veterans tells me they need to try a little harder to prepare those that are discharged for life as civilians. Shalom


----------



## Cynical25

Hello, Texans!

Put my third, post-concussion ride on my Cash last night, haha. Again just like 15 minutes of walk/trot, since I had to sneak in this quick ride before the last person left the barn, as wifey & BO don't want me riding alone yet.

Cash did drop his shoulder into a roll-back-like turn a few times rather than the round trot circle I was aiming for, so that's something big to work on. The "fluffy" things we had been practicing before the unexpected 2.5 month break were still there - stand on loose rein for mounting, stop on a dime at "whoa", back when I flutter my legs with a nicely flexed poll if I lift my reins a touch. He'll also sidepass and do a great turn on the forehand. If it doesn't rain this weekend, I hope to ride in the big pasture behind the barn for a chance of scenery.


----------



## dbarabians

Anyone else feel like singing ''Back In The Saddle Again"? Now I cant get the song out of my head. 
thanks cynical! 
good news is always a pleasure to hear. Shalom


----------



## SheaFoster99

In Wood county over here, have 2 horses,2 dogs, and a cat on about 16 acres.
Know this thread is from 2012 but is it still up and going? Would love to hear from some people that I share the state with.


----------



## kctop72

Absolutely and welcome! Not sure who's in or near Wood county though.


----------



## jamesdean57

Welcome SheaFoster99


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Shea..


----------



## BreakableRider

Welcome to the gang Sheafoster99.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Shea! We ARE still active, but we've been a bit slow here lately. What kind of horses & dogs do you have? Do you trail ride, rodeo, show?

Aside from my human youngster, I've got a 3yr old QH who I just ride for fun, a Catahoula Leopard dog, and a Catahoula/Aussie mix


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome Shea , I live in Collin County and have arabians, a couple of TB's and a couple of QH's. Shalom


----------



## texas cowgurl

I have a cezhsolikian. (I am sure I misspelled that) It's a dog FYI.


----------



## texasgal

Do you have pics?


----------



## texas cowgurl

Not on my laptop. It's spelled Czechoslovakian Wolfdog


----------



## SilverKelpie

Hi Texas folks. I'm pretty new to the board and found this thread, so I thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Forney on 2.25 acres and have one horse (3/4 arab mare) with whom I've done a couple of 25 mile LDs. I moved here fairly recently, and haven't found any trails closer than ~30 miles away (lake Lavon) so I'm rather warily riding on the streets around here. If anyone has heard of trails within a reasonable distance, I would be eternally grateful to find out where they are.


----------



## texasgal

Oh, we've got some folks from up around Lake Lavon .. I'll let them chime in. Welcome!


----------



## texas cowgurl

Welcome fellow Texan


----------



## dbarabians

I live 2 miles from lake lavon but no of no other trails . How far are you from Cooper Lake? There are some trails there.
I have no idea where Forney is. Shalom


----------



## kctop72

Welcome everyone! I'm in Lavon and know where forney is but don't know if there are any closer trails.


----------



## SilverKelpie

dbarabians said:


> I live 2 miles from lake lavon but no of no other trails . How far are you from Cooper Lake? There are some trails there.
> I have no idea where Forney is. Shalom


Two miles from lake Lavon! That must be amazing. 

I looked up Cooper lake, and it is very far. Forney is south of Rockwall, west of Terrell, east/southeast of lake Ray Hubbard. I actually am just a few miles from Ray Hubbard, but that lake doesn't appear to have trails.


----------



## dbarabians

SilverKelpie said:


> Two miles from lake Lavon! That must be amazing.
> 
> I looked up Cooper lake, and it is very far. Forney is south of Rockwall, west of Terrell, east/southeast of lake Ray Hubbard. I actually am just a few miles from Ray Hubbard, but that lake doesn't appear to have trails.


Well then you and I are practically neighbors along with a few other members here.. 
Texas is a big place so anyone within 50 miles are neighbors. LOL. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

Welcome, SilverKelpie! I was going to suggest the Trinity Trail at Lake Lavon also. I've only done the Sycamore trail north of Highland Park, but would like to ride from Brockdale Park both directions. I drive from the midcities but it is easy since I take the toll road. There are equestrian trails at Lake Bardwell by Ennis, but that would also be a drive for you. I'm used to driving up to 2 hours one way for a good day ride.
DBA, you are only 2 miles from Lavon??? If only I had known! I ride the Lavon trail alone all the time, and wish I had someone to ride with out there, since there are supposedly a lot of wild hogs in the area. I use my bear bells and keep my fingers crossed and so far have not run into anything other than armadillos and a red fox once. If you or SilverKelpie want to go ride, let me know and we'll meet up.


----------



## kctop72

Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! 
I am feeling very thankful this morning after yesterdays events.


----------



## montes4338

Ya'll just keep going on about how ya'll don't got any trails nearby, leave us poor folks over here in the boonies to be envious of the trails ya'll do got! LOL I hadn't made a post here in awhile, so thought I'd stick my head in. Happy thanksgiving weekend everyone!


----------



## dbarabians

outnabout said:


> Welcome, SilverKelpie! I was going to suggest the Trinity Trail at Lake Lavon also. I've only done the Sycamore trail north of Highland Park, but would like to ride from Brockdale Park both directions. I drive from the midcities but it is easy since I take the toll road. There are equestrian trails at Lake Bardwell by Ennis, but that would also be a drive for you. I'm used to driving up to 2 hours one way for a good day ride.
> DBA, you are only 2 miles from Lavon??? If only I had known! I ride the Lavon trail alone all the time, and wish I had someone to ride with out there, since there are supposedly a lot of wild hogs in the area. I use my bear bells and keep my fingers crossed and so far have not run into anything other than armadillos and a red fox once. If you or SilverKelpie want to go ride, let me know and we'll meet up.


You let me know when your ready and you and I can plan a ride. Maybe we can talk KCtop and her DH into going also. They are closer than I am. Shalom


----------



## outnabout

DBA, I am working every day for the next three weeks, and then have two weeks off. If I go out to Lavon it will be early on a Saturday or Sunday morning so I can get back to be at work for the evening shift. If a 9 a.m. ride is OK with you on a weekend, let's do it!


----------



## SilverKelpie

outnabout said:


> DBA, I am working every day for the next three weeks, and then have two weeks off. If I go out to Lavon it will be early on a Saturday or Sunday morning so I can get back to be at work for the evening shift. If a 9 a.m. ride is OK with you on a weekend, let's do it!


I don't have a truck currently (a trailer, but no truck), but if I have enough advanced warning to arrange something (borrow from a friend...or maybe rent a pickup from U-Haul? Is that too weird?), I would love to meet up at Lavon for a ride with you and/or db!


----------



## kctop72

Hope all my fellow Texans are doing well! 5 days till Las Vegas, I'm counting down cause I'm soooo excited!


----------



## Cynical25

I wanna ride!!! I've only seen my horse once in the last 12 days 

Work day is dragging on. I'm counting down to barn time tomorrow morning, and hoping it's dry enough to ride.


----------



## kctop72

35 more minutes till vacation time!!!!


----------



## jamesdean57

kctop72 said:


> 35 more minutes till vacation time!!!!


Lucky you! and I'm sure you deserve it.


----------



## kctop72

Yep, Vegas bound Tuesday morning!


----------



## Cynical25

Hope you're having a fantastic trip, KC!

Nice little ride on my Cash last night. Just focused on keeping the forward, which is lazy bones' biggest struggle.


----------



## texasgal

Mini mini meetup with myself, husband, and clippityclop at 7IL Ranch.


----------



## Cynical25

Love that you guys met up!

This thread is so quiet, now that we have FB...


----------



## texasgal

Mr Texasgal


----------



## SilverKelpie

Cynical25 said:


> Love that you guys met up!
> 
> This thread is so quiet, now that we have FB...


What's the facebook page, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## texasgal

SilverKelpie, most of us on this thread belong to our HF.com Texas Horse Friends group on facebook. We have become pretty good friends and even get together.

PM me your facebook info and I'll add you.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Saturday Texas Friends. Five days until Christmas.

Bought myself a new (to me) saddle yesterday. Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday to me.

Can't wait for 2015. The year of the horse -- back riding!


----------



## texasgal

Happy Sunday. I'm back to work tomorrow after more than a week off. I will only work 2 days this week though! whoot!

It will be a good week.


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'm only working two days then I hope the weather will finally be nice enough to head to the barn. I can do cold. I can do wet. But, I can't do both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

I know, I hate cold and wet.. baaah!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Monday! 

I know we always need rain in Texas, but I'm so over the mud.


----------



## BreakableRider

^ That depends where you are in texas. 

It's always a swampy, muddy mess during the winter here. I would be HAPPY to not get some rain for a while.


----------



## Cynical25

I guess that's true!

I'm just over two dogs (that's 8 feet!) tracking mud through my house, and I'm over my horse being stalled because his paddock is unusable. Not to mention my hair looks a frizzy mess with this humidity and wind, haha!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy Wednesday! Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## texasgal

Hope all my Texas peeps had a wonderful Christmas. Happy happy blessed New Year!


----------



## Ryle

I'm in Northeast Texas.....Rusk County. We have 7.5 acres attached to another 63 acres owned by family. 4 horses: 15 yr old QH mare, 19 yr old QH mare, 11 yr old App gelding, 9 yr old App gelding.


----------



## dbarabians

Welcome Ryle. This is a great thread and DRAMA free. 
We have some great members . Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Hey ryle. Welcome to the friendliest thread on HF!


----------



## jamesdean57

texasgal said:


> Hey ryle. Welcome to the friendliest thread on HF!


And the longest running thread to I think, even though it has slowed way down.

Welcome Ryle, you kind of threw me off a little when you said Northeast Texas. I had to Google Rusk Co. My little sister was born in Tyler, we lived there for about six years, many many years ago.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Ryle!

Hope everyone had a lovely Holiday. Happy happy New Year to all!


----------



## Ryle

Thanks, everyone!

JamesDean57, I'm only about 45 min. from Tyler. More to the east. I can get to Shreveport, LA almost as quickly as I can get to Tyler.


----------



## jamesdean57

Yeah that's what I was sayin about the Northwest. I knew where Rusk Co. was but I checked to make sure, it's almost as far East as you can get and still be a Texan.:lol:


----------



## dbarabians

jamesdean57 said:


> And the longest running thread to I think, even though it has slowed way down.
> 
> Welcome Ryle, you kind of threw me off a little when you said Northeast Texas. I had to Google Rusk Co. My little sister was born in Tyler, we lived there for about six years, many many years ago.


the blame for the slow down lies directly with Texasgal. She created the dreaded facebook group and now even I have a facebook page. 
She is evil and needs to be destroyed . Shalom


----------



## texasgal

Only the chupacabra side of me is evil, dba .... lol


----------



## texasgal

On another note .. Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday to me:









And my boy looks pretty sharp in his new color. Can't wait to start riding and logging my miles for 2015!


----------



## texasgal

Oh, and dba .. Tanner says:


----------



## dbarabians

Tanner is looking good even with that view. 
He has to be at least 14 hands now. Both of his siblings have topped that.
His full sister born this year is very very nice. She has her dams head and stars hip. Anyone need a black babson bred filly? She will make a very very nice broodmare and/or show horse.
Deb you have a place in my heart as long as it beats. 
So does kctop. I hope you both know that.
Thanks for taking care of my boy and giving him a great home. Shalom Donald.


----------



## Cynical25

New saddle looks comfy, TG!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## texasgal

Happy New Years my very wet and cold Texas friends!


----------



## Ryle

Happy New Year! Here's hoping we get some decent riding weather soon!


----------



## montes4338

It's been decent riding weather. We need good riding weather. I can say that cause the wind hasn't been to bad, and I sometimes get stuck outside cold or not. Happy new year to all!! and to all a good ride!! Welcome to the new faces, I been lax in showing myself over here, sorry but that. You guys over to the northeast, find us any good trails over that way to go ride on??


----------



## Cynical25

There has been nothing decent about the weather in Dallas! So disgustingly muddy.


----------



## texasgal

We are on a hill, between two washes, and have sandy loam over clay. Yesterday there was standing water everywhere. In the garden, in the round pen, down the drive way, in the pasture and paddock. 

I felt so bad when we threw hay out yesterday morning, there was a break in the rain and the boys all scattered their hay so they could lay down and take a nap on the dry hay .. 

The standing water is gone now, but it is SOGGY and WET. I know the horses will be happy to see the sunshine this coming week.


----------



## Ryle

Yep, we are in the rainy and cold zone too. It's been raining for days and we have lots of standing water. I'm ready for some sunshine!


----------



## dbarabians

We need more rain and lots of it. The area lakes are at very low levels. 
My ponds and lakes here and at the farm are very low.
If this continues i will have to sell more cattle and sell horses due to lack of available water sources.
That will keep prices on horses low and halt the recovery of the market we are seeing now .
I hate the mud and water too but a continued drought will place thousands of horses at risk of slaughter and neglect.

On a happier note I hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays. Shalom


----------



## Lonestar22

Joining in on the fun (and complaining about the weather) My name is Mariah, I am 24, I live in Angleton TX, have 11 horses, been riding since I could walk. I ride trails and sometimes do competitive obstacle courses. 

The pasture right now is a pond. I was supposed to haul to Santa Fe to ride at Jack Brooks tomorrow, but I just went to look at the trailers and I dont think I can get to them without getting stuck. I just wanna ride!!


----------



## texasgal

Hey Mariah, glad you joined us. We've been called the friendliest thread on the forum.. lol.

My FIL lives in Alvin. Maybe next time we're down that way we can do lunch or something. I love meeting more Texas horse friends.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Mariah!

Took my stalled-since-Tuesday-thanks-to-rain and mud Cash for a handwalk down the road this afternoon. He was thrilled to get outside and explore! Can't believe baby boy is considered a 4 yr old now.


----------



## texasgal

Cash is just a year behind Badger.. who is technically 5 now. :shock:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Ok guys i officially have a move date. Ill be going to abilene,tx and althought I thought I had king sold the girl got very weird so I backed out and decided to just list him and if he doesn't sell he will come out with my coach. So I will be going jan 21st to get my stuff set out there and look for a job. Then Ill fly back and assist my coach in hauling everything out to where they are moving (havent settled just yet). If I havent sold king by the time I leave on the 21st he will go with and I will jsut have to find somewhere to board him since they are looking at dallas outskirts area and thats a bit too far to do long term lol. 

Anyways does anybody have any ideas or suggestions on good boarding places within an hour of abilene?


----------



## Cynical25

I know nothing of Abilene, but good luck getting things worked out!

Had a good chat with the Barn Owner about my goals with Cash this year. She will let me know when the lesson schedule picks up, so I can work him nearby, since he is sorely lacking experience riding amongst others. She'll also let me know if a trailer space is available for upcoming schooling shows, so I can hopefully get him some hauling experience!

Additionally, I arranged to have Cash added to their training string for a week, for a mini boot-camp to kick start the new year.


----------



## texasgal

Lord.Have.Mercy.

Happy New Year and Happy Birthday to me. I rode.

I chose to ride my 19 year old Arab because she's older and usually steady. We have a cold front blowing in and nobody has been ridden in over a month.

OMG .. She was a maniac. Here's what I learned. She has a great piaffe. She can spin like the best reiner. She can run backwards. She CAN collect and jog smoothly, sometimes sideways. She blows like a Velociraptor. 

And the most important thing I learned is I have not lost my nerve, and I have a pretty darn good seat.

So my grand total off the property trail ride today was .79 miles. This does not count pen riding before and after the ride..

One thing I know. If she has the energy to act like an idiot, and the muscles to do the things she did today, then she has the energy to work. I'm starting a fitness program for Grumpy McGrumps.

Total miles 0.79.


----------



## jamesdean57

texasgal My mare is the same way if I haven't ridden in a while she will show me several new tricks she has learned and I'll show her several new ways that I just learned to stay in the saddle. :rofl:


----------



## texasgal

Gosh, James.. this mare has NEVER been like that.. When we moved her out here, I had not been on her in over a year.. Husband was saddled up and wanted to take a quick spin out .. so I put a snaffle bit on her and jumped on her bareback. First ride in over a year.. 

I think she's got some hormonal stuff going on .. whew.. is she grumpy! lol


----------



## jamesdean57

If I tried to ride bareback I'd fall off every couple of steps. Don't know why but I just never could get the hang of it.


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. James


----------



## Ryle

TexasGal, my 19 year old mare can pull the same sort of stunts when she wants to be contrary. She also runs around bucking and farting with the other horses.


----------



## Lonestar22

Ha, what's a saddle? 

Rode for the first time in a week or two yesterday. The pasture was terrible, but I needed to ride. Built a few jumps in the woods (in the process of building a ******* cross country course) and jumped a few that had good footing. It was fun but I can't wait until I can actually do the whole course and build some in the spots that are just too wet right now. Oh, and pick up a good lope. Lol.


----------



## jamesdean57

I would need a ambulance waiting at the first jump if I tried that with no saddle. :lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

honestly, Im just too lazy to put a saddle on. 

But, last time I rode in my english saddle I fell off. LOL. I feel more comfortable bareback if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm over winter. That is all.


----------



## jamesdean57

Cynical25 said:


> I'm over winter. That is all.


No questions, no discussion, don't wanta talk about it. Just done. :lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

Another miserable wet cold day .. ugh.

Better to stay in and watch FOOTBALL! Let's go Cowboys!

Whoot!


----------



## Roperchick

All right y'all I need info.

My mother has offered to pay for FIVE ACTHA trail rides this year (as a bday present to me haha)

anybody here do em/know of some good ones this year?

I'll be home in 14 days(holymarymotherofgod its coming up quick) so any time after that


----------



## texasgal

Oh Roper! I've been perusing their website and it really sounds like fun. Our guys are still really young and (more) inexperienced, but it sure would be fun.


----------



## Roperchick

They are. I love actha haha. I started taking charlie when he was 2/3 and their classes were set up so green horse was RIGHT on his level and we rocked it.

So much fun. Plus its not the super stressful endurance rides so everybody out there is just chill and riding to have fun and hang out.


----------



## texasgal

Yeah, that's how the website kinda portrayed it too. I think I heard from someone that it had become more of a "beauty contest" or something .. But I guess some like a more competative venue.

I think I'd like to go to one this year just to see..


----------



## montes4338

BarrellRacingArabian, I am sorry I don't get on HoFo much these days, been busy, but I live just outside Abilene. There are a few places to board here, but Abilene is a community where most horse owners have a few acres to keep their horses, or at least a big yard. Are you transferring in to Dyess? There are some riders out there who I might can put you in touch with. Otherwise, if you havent found anyplace, I will ask around for you, and see what I can find that is available.


----------



## Lonestar22

I have also been thinking about trying ACTHA. I'm really wanting to get my Reba into it. She ain't scared of anything. It's impressive and slightly unnerving. lol.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

montes- I found one boarding place, right now i can't afford rent on a house with property so I'll be in an apartment and unfortunately king nor the owner would be happy haha. 

I'm not sure what Dyess is...


----------



## montes4338

BarrellRaceArabian 
Dyess is the air force base here, the main reason for most folks moving to town. I looked around, and 2 of the places I knew of looked closed down, so I am glad you did find you a place. It is still possible around here to find a rental house outside town for the same price, or maybe a little cheaper than an apartment in town. Good luck in your searching, and have a good move!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

The apartment situation right now is covered by work so we can save to find something more suiting :] Hopefully by the time I get ready to bring the horse out I will have everything handled :]


----------



## texasgal

Good Saturday morning Texas Friends! Who has sunshine today!??!!


----------



## Lonestar22

Going to an obstacle course clinic tomorrow. I'm pretty excited and nervous! I'm taking Reba aka devil horse aka little red aka voodoo child. Lol. She's a good little mare just has a cold back and a bit of attitude. That lil mare ain't scared of nothing though! Except when donkeys start humping each other while walking past their pasture. That spooked her pretty good! ****. Send well behaved devil horse vibes!


----------



## Cynical25

Gorgeous weather this weekend!!


----------



## jamesdean57

Cynical25 said:


> Gorgeous weather this weekend!!


Yes it was, and I got to ride in the Fort Worth Stock Show Parade for the second year and we had a blast. Here are some pictures if I can figure this out.


----------



## jamesdean57

Well I tried to change the size but it didn't work. The wagons are from the Keeter Vaqueros, the riding club we ride with.


----------



## jamesdean57

Here is the video our #1 wagon is the first one in the video, and #2 wagon is at 50 seconds in.


----------



## mammakatja

Awesome video James! Thanks for sharing that. I sure wanted to ride in the Ft. Worth parade this year but things didn't quite fall in to place for me. Maybe next year.


----------



## PineMountDakota

Fort Worth stock show parade is a blast! I used to ride in it yearly as a teen and into college. 

Is anyone here close to Boerne, Texas near San Antonio? I am wondering if anyone would be willing to host this 27 yr old horse gal for a few days in June. I am looking into attending an Equissage course to learn equine massage. It is a 5 day course. I would love to save some in cost by finding a host family in the area instead of hotel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hi PMD .. I love Boerne area, but am a few hours from there. Hope you find someone!


----------



## texasgal

Happy February Texas Horse Friends!


----------



## Cynical25

Happy February! 

Sadly, the groundhog is declaring 6 more weeks of winter - and this morning's 26° was a bit colder than I was expecting! I'm ready for spring.


----------



## texasgal

My guys are trying to shed...


----------



## Cynical25

I was COVERED in hair on Sunday, curried until my arms felt like they'd fall off. So of course it dropped to the low 20's the last two nights, ha.

I did a "spring cleaning" of my tack locker at the barn. Took everything out so I could sweep & dust & reorganize. I really want to add a shelf to the top but I'm lacking in tools and lumber.


----------



## womack29

Enjoyed catching up here. I admit it has been a while I tend to just follow us all on facebook


----------



## texasgal

Mr Texasgal having fun bareback and bridleless:


----------



## Cynical25

love the pics, TG!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesdean57

Haven't been on here or FB for awhile, I've been sick and kinda burnt out on the internet. Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## kctop72

I haven't been on the forum in soooo long, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Cynical25

Enjoying my ice-induced 3day weekend . Sleet is still beating down on my house. Dogs are cozy in their sweaters, and I know my pony is cozy in his stall. I've got chicken in the crockpot for dinner, and about to make some creamy potato soup for lunch. Well stocked supply of coffee, wine, and chocolate cake at my disposal, too, hehe.

Stay safe and warm everyone!


----------



## outnabout

jamesdean57 said:


> Haven't been on here or FB for awhile, I've been sick and kinda burnt out on the internet. Hope everybody is doing well.


 Same here, I've been online too much in the past few months and am thinking of weaning myself from it for awhile.


----------



## texasgal

Hope you're feeling better james .. don't be a stranger.

And, no, outnabout, you are not allowed to completely go silent. Against the rules~! lol


----------



## dbarabians

I have not been on HF for a while. 
blame it on the **** facebook.
I do however have a date tomorrow night. First time in years so wish me luck. Not that I want to get lucky on the first date, its been a while for that too. but that my date is not blind crippled or crazy. 
This has been arranged by one of the yentas at Temple Emmanuel. Shalom Donald


----------



## kctop72

Good luck DB! Hope y'all have fun


----------



## texasgal

Tomorrow is March! Spring is just around the corner....


----------



## montes4338

Db, Hope it went well, and the weather did not complicate matters. Best wishes, Senior!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

So I'm officially in texas, found king an amazing home back in ca whom updates me regularly  he is a happy trail horse for a lady . Aside from the weather and I disagreeing on the fact that ice, snow and freezing are not ok I'm really enjoying it. I'm hoping to purchase anther horse around April once I feel I'm fully stable and my coach will be moving just outside of dallas in June . Definitely miss family but it has been well worth the change
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to Texas BA ..don't get used to the ice and snow.. it's been a crazy winter.


----------



## texasgal

Happy March everyone.. Spring is just around the corner..


----------



## kctop72

Glad you joined us BA, whay part of Texas did you move too?


----------



## texasgal

Your area, Kristi..


----------



## kctop72

Welcome to my area, LOL! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Cynical25

Howdy, BA! Welcome to Texas.

Is that Gunnie & Mr. TG taking a bow, TG?

Nothing but mud here in Dallas right now. I'm way over this yuck. So is my stalled pony, but his paddock is still masquerading as a pond.


----------



## texasgal

That is Gunnie and Mr. Tg


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

So Texasgal suggested that I ask over here about people's experiences at Bandera Park. I have a group of friends, about 15 of them, who were talking the other day of doing a multi day ride without a long drive eating up riding time. 

We span the gammot in age (11-76), experience, training of horses and health. I was wondering what the terrain was like, the facilities, crowds, good, bad, ugly and would appreciate experiences from people who have been there.

We all live in the hill country further north so rocks and hills are the norm on trails.

(it would be a spring ride)


----------



## texasgal

Hey Rein.. welcome to the friendliest thread on the forum! lol.

I've not been to Bandera on horseback, but we have people that have..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hi Tex. Not a Native Texan so I always felt a little odd coming here. But, I have also been accused of being "too Texan" by those who don't know any better, so I just can't win!


----------



## texasgal

Ya live here doncha?? WE have some yankee transplants here .. lol


----------



## clippityclop

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> So Texasgal suggested that I ask over here about people's experiences at Bandera Park. I have a group of friends, about 15 of them, who were talking the other day of doing a multi day ride without a long drive eating up riding time.
> 
> We span the gammot in age (11-76), experience, training of horses and health. I was wondering what the terrain was like, the facilities, crowds, good, bad, ugly and would appreciate experiences from people who have been there.
> 
> We all live in the hill country further north so rocks and hills are the norm on trails.
> 
> (it would be a spring ride)


Hey Reining - TG said you might like some insight on Bandera. That is one of my most favorite places to go! Bring a swimsuit and a camera and your own water (most is well water and limited) but if the spring fed creeks are running, a dip in the water is a great way to cool off after a day of riding. You can drag your horse in with you.

I've been going every couple of years or so for a long time. Horses will need shoes, no way around that. There are a couple of options for a group your size - the Lodge (a large blue house with one bathroom, a barn and pens that sleeps about 10 but double check that) and Chapa's Group Camp which doesn't sleep anyone, has a few stalls and a covered area for hanging out, food prep, etc. The Lodge has a handful of RV hookups, but Chapas has several. The Lodge is at the end of a road, off the beaten path and is more private but the trail heads at that area are more technical. Since you have kiddos and maybe some less experienced people riding, I would suggest Chapas Group Camp. That particular area sets at the bottom of three trail heads -- easy, medium and hard. THe easy trail is +/- 5 miles and is fairly flat. It goes up from there and I mean UP. The hardest trail is a series of switchbacks and nosebleeds but it also offers the best views. 

Renting either site for the weekend isn't expensive if you break it up among the riders. Dogs are allowed but must be kept in kennels or on a 4 foot leash. The park rangers visit at a minimum of twice a day and will ticket for this so I wouldn't call this park a dog friendly park. You'll need to bring trash bags to haul out your own trash and manure - they usually don't allow spreading. Again, bring your own water - for the past three years they don't allow hosing of horses due to the drought so be prepared. There are no bathroom facilities at Chapas so bring a porta potty or LQ trailer.

Spring time will find it dropping to the 50's at night and upwards of 70's during the day depending on the storms and such. 

All I can say is you have to go at least once. It is a beautiful place and you will make some great memories. If you have any pedestrians in your group (kids, family members who don't ride) tell them to bring some bikes or decent hiking shoes. There are several geocaches there to discover, as well. Lots of things for all members of the family.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Yep, lived here for 13 years. Been in the south half my life, so I don't know if I qualify as a Yank or a Rebel?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Thanks so much Clippity! That is exactly the kind of information I was needing! One in our group is a licensed farrier so he would be around to fix any issues. 

I have a Big Berkey filter for the camp and a smaller filter for the trail. My husband and I did a lot of back country camping (on foot) in the Rockies at one time so we are pretty well outfitted for roughing it , though he won't be coming, someone will have to stay with the other horses and dogs to hold down the fort.

--do they have decent back country sites for the horses if you want to do an overnight trek or do you have to come in each night?


----------



## kctop72

Well we'll qualify you as a Texan so your welcome here anytime! 

As for Bandera, never been there but wanna go!


----------



## texasgal

.. Nevermind.. I see her lurking


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Need to know a bit more about the rock situation. When I said we are rocky up north here on our trails, this would be a typical trail with the occasional solid half exposed boulders....











Is it better or worse from the rock standpoint? My horses usually do fine on this stuff, but I am not opposed to slapping shoes or boots on either, some others may take some convincing....when I lived in south Florida, I couldn't find a rock to save my life, now they are everywhere!


----------



## Cynical25

Reining - I've been in TX for 14 years and absolutely consider myself a Texan! Couldn't pay me to move back to MI/OH.

This rain needs to stop. Dallas is going to float away.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Cynical, My husband and I both get crap from his parents (Illinois) that we have "gone native"! I can think of far worse things to be called than "Native".

This weather is really getting to me, but I keep reminding myself that in July I will be begging for rain and cloudy days! 

My riding arena is a mucky mess right now (we didn't spring for the 10k to put sand in) and my white horses are absolutely caked in clay mud from head to toe. When that cold front hits this afternoon they are coming up to the stalls for the rest of the day, maybe I can clean them up a bit, just so they can go roll again tomorrow.


----------



## Cynical25

My horse has been stalled for nearly two weeks, and his paddock is so flooded there's no telling when he'll get to go back outside. I let him run himself silly on the lunge last night, in the part of the covered arena that hasn't flooded yet...


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Oh! I would so LOVE to have a covered arena! We bought a place that was set up for cattle, not horses, so it has been a work in progress. As the burbs are starting to creep out this way, we plan to sell at some point and buy a place out further, more set up for horses, hopefully with a covered arena. Well, a gal can dream can't she?


----------



## Cynical25

I moved to this boarding facility specifically for the covered arena! It floods sometimes, but parts are usually useable. We've been casually looking at buying our own property so I can have horses at home, but I'm not too keen on losing that arena...


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling Cyn. I love our small, indoor work area. We are looking to buy a place this year and I'm hoping to get something set up for horses already


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Having horses at home is so very nice. No barn politics (the bane of my existence), you get to keep your own hours, feed what you want, when you want....even though it has been a lot of work and slow going, it really is the way to go if you can do it.


----------



## clippityclop

Reining, yes you have to come in each night. The trails are very similar to your picture, but there are trails where the rocks are as big as softballs. I have a horse that can go barefoot on this stuff but even after a two hour trek on the toughest trail there, the rocks had worn his feet and hooves down as if he was freshly trimmed. I put epics on the front and keg shoes on the back that afternoon. He's so tough footed he wouldn't have taken a lame step but I know how deep abscesses and/or founder can pop up day two/three later. Been there done that. I would highly recommend shoes or boots. Here's a pic of some of the trail and how I dress out my horses when I go and have never had any problems:


----------



## Cynical25

The sun is shining and it is glorious!

News this morning said we had 12 straight days with precipitation; record was 15 days in 1957.


----------



## texasgal

I can really feel it in my mood.. don't like it at all.. today's sunshine was great!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Clippity,

Thanks. We have one in our group who is "horsey" but her parents, who pay for foot work, are not. They have a bit of ego tied up in the fact their daughter's mare has never needed shoes....so that picture will help tremendously!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Cyn,

We could use some of that rain still down here. The lake to our south (Lake Travis) is still 55 some feet below normal as of today. 

As much as I hate the muck that comes with it, we really need some overkill rain here to get back to "normal". The sun did feel reaallly good today!

If it is any consolation, some of our early pecan trees in the orchard are getting full buds.....spring can't be too far away!


----------



## Cynical25

Oh look, more rain.

In other news, my horse is shedding like crazy! I curried until my arms felt like jello. Super mouthy boy got his lip stuck in a carabineer clip while biting at things during his grooming yesterday. Freaked him out for a few minutes, but then the dummy did it a second time. No injury to his mouth, thankfully, but I have since wrapped a piece of electrical tape over the clip opening. SMH


----------



## texasgal

I don't know what would be worse, Cyn, having my kids cooped up in the barn all this time .. or seeing them standing out in it for days.. *sigh*

I need brighter, dryer days.. my mood and my riding plan is going to heck..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I liked the way it rained in Florida, pretty much every afternoon for about an hour and then back to sunshine. Gotta say though, that there are a lot of wells here that need some recharging. With the recent population boom and drought, I know of more than a few people who have recently had to drop their pumps deeper, re-drill existing wells, or put a new one in. 

Really kind of scary when you go to water the horses and there isn't any on a 100 + degree day! 

My white horses are also shedding like crazy, the dark ones not so much. When I am currying and the hair is floating on the breeze, my youngest daughter calls it "south Texas snow".


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Im in abilene, yes I dont think Id get used to the snow and ice even if i tried hah


----------



## Cynical25

No sun, but at least it's not raining!

Should be working, but I'm stalking all the foaling threads I can find on HoFo and my other horsey board, lol.


----------



## texasgal

Not raining.. but SOGGY..


----------



## jamesdean57

Yep very soggy.


----------



## texasgal

OMG .. It rained all.night.long last night.. I have never seen so much rain since we've been on this property.. it is soggy and we have standing water. 

So discouraging..


----------



## kctop72

I know the feeling TG. We had no puddles yesterday and today we have extra creeks and small ponds! And to add to that a chance of rain tonight, tomorrow night and most of the week.....


----------



## texasgal

Well, the sun finally came out this afternoon for a bit. We were just going out to pull the horses up for some grooming and such. 

They were so lethargic because the sun felt so good on them they just wanted to shut their eyes and stand in the sun.

So, basically after grooming, we got on them bareback and walked around a little bit and then just stopped in the sun. The horses napped while we sat on them and talked.. it was nice.

Sunshine and horse time.. was good for the soul..


----------



## Cynical25

Glad you got some sun, TG!

Turned over the dirt in my front garden bed yesterday, need to mix in some compost/fertilizer and get some annual planted in another week or two. One of my hydrangeas (both were planted two springs ago) has a few bloom buds, the other is purely a cluster of dry looking sticks. Both bloomed decently last year, but not sure they'll ever be overly prolific, if they even make it at all. It's just such a tricky space to grow anything, facing north and getting only a few hours of sun in the morning.


----------



## Cynical25

Aaaaand, more rain today.

Last night was a HUGE "wish I hadn't driven all the way to the barn" day :/ Cash was horribly grouchy. Tried to ride, both in the arena and out, but it was a total bust. That's two majorly crappy rides in a row. Frustrating.


----------



## texasgal

Ugh.. I understand that.. it's beautiful out right now.. but I have some plants I have to get in the ground.. and laundry.. so they horses sunbathe today without me


----------



## texasgal

Ugh.. I understand that.. it's beautiful out right now.. but I have some plants I have to get in the ground.. and laundry.. so they horses sunbathe today without me


----------



## Cynical25

Hope y'all had as pretty as day yesterday as in Big D. Definitely looked & felt like Spring!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

The Agarita's are blooming out all over the place here. That means berries soon and lots of Jelly soon to follow....yum!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

So as much as it sucks I a going to take a little leave from riding :[. I found a school I just cant pass up. Id been considering what I really want to do for a career and found while I was obviously drawn to animal type stuff, really thinking it through I need something with more opportunity. Well that night I found a site for a 12 wk course for dental assistant only 5 miles from my house. Id always been interested in dental type stuff and checked into it. It is much more affordable and 90% hands on. It is all done in an actual dental office. So I set up m appt and am getting going. The only unfortunate part is it will take what I've saved up for my horse. So while I want to ride I need to get my career set first and cant pass up this opportunity.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Sounds like a good plan. Patience does pay off in the long run. Best wishes!


----------



## Cynical25

Rain & heat = flies. *cry*


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I have gone through over a large half bottle of fly spray so far this week! Caught me off guard. Time for some drastic measures!


----------



## texasgal

Flies and humidity... *runs screaming back into the house*


----------



## Cynical25

And, now we're back to cool and rainy, hahaha. Oh, Texas.


----------



## jamesdean57

Yeah it got kinda wild here for about an hour, lightning was striking all around us and thunder so loud I jumped right out of bed wandering what was going on.


----------



## texasgal

All my Texas peeps thawing out? It's been great horse working weather (if you can avoid the mosquitos) ..


----------



## hamptonsgringa

Could anyone tell me if Texas is a safe place for a single woman to live by herself in the country???


----------



## Cynical25

Barefoot, TG? lol

Hamptonsgringa - it's impossible to generalize that question anywhere, let alone the HUGE state of Texas! There are parts of my own city of Dallas I won't venture to by myself, and parts I feel perfectly safe.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hampton, 

I live rurally. I am married but my husband works and I am home. In addition to the occasional wildlife, we also live 3 miles down the road from a half-way house for sex offenders. 

We have been here about 13 years now and other than someone stealing our mail, and a couple of weirdos in the bushes at the street watching my teenaged neighbor girl groom her horses in her bikini top...no real issues.

IMO rural Texas has very good property laws that allow an owner a lot of flexibility for their own protection. 

All I can say is that in addition to a close knit web of neighbors, a house that cannot be seen from the road, a gate, and a small pack of rather large dogs, amongst other things, I have two friends with whom I have a good working relationship and are always willing to come to my aid as a last line of defense, just in case; Mr. Glock and Mr. Mossberg. 

Honestly, most criminals know the people out here are armed and know how to use it so they seem to hit softer targets in more populated areas. I would however suggest staying away from the interstates and the border area as those are big drug corridors and have more problems then many other rural areas.


----------



## texasgal

Cynical .. I figured I'm a 52 year old cancer survivor.. I've earned the right. I rode like that all the time as a youngin' ... it felt really good!


----------



## texasgal

Well, the boys got their feet done today. Preparing for Pole Canyon. 2 weeks from tomorrow! So excited.


----------



## Cynical25

I'm excited for pictures of Pole Canyon!


----------



## texasgal

I can't wait to go.. should be a fun time.


----------



## texasgal

The boys .. being boys... this afternoon.


----------



## Cynical25

It's a beautiful spring day in my neck of the woods! Hope my fellow Texans are doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Hey Cyn.. pretty here too.. hard to be stuck inside..


----------



## Cynical25

That it is! It took all my will power to trudge back into the office after lunch, rather than heading to the barn...


----------



## texasgal

Hey Texas friends.. ride between the rain clouds!


----------



## texasgal

Texas Horse Friends at Pole Canyon.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

So pretty! Hope you have continued good weather. Everyone stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Gosh Im going completely crazy not being able to ride. We drive by the expo center every weekend which further drives me crazy since there is a barrel race every weekend :[. Ill be heading home in June but unfortunately will not have time to steal a friends horse :/.


----------



## womack29

It was an awesome weekend


----------



## Standielove

My family and I live in Brazoria county on 5 1/2 acres, two horses, COUNTLESS barn cats (as we live in the country, big barn =mice!), We're planning on raising chickens in the near future! waiting for all the icky mud to dry up so I can get back in the saddle, as my horse slides around on mud like its an ice skating rink!


----------



## Cynical25

Hello there, Standielove! It's been a bit quiet on this thread, but we go through stages. Several members have chickens, so you're in good company.

The mud is ridiculous in Dallas, too. But before you know it, we can start complaining about the heat, lol!


----------



## CBXSteve

Greetings! :wave: Just retired 8 months ago and moved to Texas about 12 miles SE of Paris and absolutely love it.

About the only surprise so far is that the Texas word for "mud" is "winter". As such, we haven't gotten much riding in so far, and if we hadn't brought a 6 wheel Gator here with us we would have been absolutely screwed feeding the horses...nothing else would get in and out of the fields without getting stuck.

I already know that the Texas word for "summer" is apparently "grasshoppers", so I am all prepared for that, and the dogs are waiting patiently for the return of thousands of animated toys running around the yard.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Standielove and CBXSteve!

Steve.. glad to see you're learning the language... *snort*


----------



## Standielove

It's hard keeping everyone cool over here in the summer, horses included! NOT looking forward to summer heat, as we all know, this is only the beginning. May is hot, but August is dreadful!


----------



## texasgal

Yes, enjoying the mild spring weather, but HEAT is on the way...


----------



## CBXSteve

*Stall or Pasture*

We recently moved here from Illinois, and I'd be interested in knowing how most Texans keep horses that they actually ride occasionally. I see plenty in pastures 24/7, but I doubt many of those horses are more than pasture ornaments.

In Illinois, most horses are stall kept. Fed in the morning, turned out in a paddock or pasture with limited vegetation during the day, and stalled and fed again in the evening.

It took me awhile to wrap my Illinois brain around it, but here in NE Texas, there is really no problem with pasture keeping a horse 24/7 as long as they get supplemental hay in the winter, shelter from wind and rain, and blanketed when warranted (we blanketed 6 nights last winter).

*So, seeing as pasturing is an option in this part of the country, how many of you stall keep your horses and turn them out during the day, and why?*


----------



## Standielove

CBXSteve said:


> We recently moved here from Illinois, and I'd be interested in knowing how most Texans keep horses that they actually ride occasionally. I see plenty in pastures 24/7, but I doubt many of those horses are more than pasture ornaments.
> 
> In Illinois, most horses are stall kept. Fed in the morning, turned out in a paddock or pasture with limited vegetation during the day, and stalled and fed again in the evening.
> 
> It took me awhile to wrap my Illinois brain around it, but here in NE Texas, there is really no problem with pasture keeping a horse 24/7 as long as they get supplemental hay in the winter, shelter from wind and rain, and blanketed when warranted (we blanketed 6 nights last winter).
> 
> *So, seeing as pasturing is an option in this part of the country, how many of you stall keep your horses and turn them out during the day, and why?*


 Personally, I keep my horses stalled overnight (mine actually prefer it!). They're fed mornings and evenings, and are turned out during the day with a round bale on site. It seems to work out just fine for my horses. They're pretty much turned out to graze (when we aren't working with them, of course) unless they're on stall rest, or its bedtime! 
Not sure if that's what you were asking about, but I hope I helped.


----------



## jamesdean57

Welcome Standielove and CBXSteve.

We have four horses they are pastured 24/7. If I put blankets on our horses I would have to buy four new blankets every day cause they will tear them up in about 30 minuets.


----------



## outnabout

Presently I board my two horses. In the past I've had what I consider the best situation where they are on pasture with an arena to ride. That changed when two times the property was sold and boarders had to leave. Now mine are in 20X80 foot pens, all sand, with a shed and outdoor arena, and big pasture to ride in. They have free choice hay thanks to bale nets, and I am rotating them to empty pens to graze on grass. They both have blankets but we don't need them since they have shelter from precipitation and north winds. If one of them would need stall rest due to injury, we could put panels up to close off their shed.


----------



## CBXSteve

Those are all exactly the kind of answers I'm looking for, thanks. 

My wife and I have spent many hours talking about this. We are able to accommodate either scenario in that we have both stalls and 3 fenced pastures, the biggest of which is about 8 acres with a stock pond and trees for shelter.

It really boils down to whether or not we want to get up at the crack of dawn every morning to feed, turn-out, and muck, or primarily pasture keep them. The former will derive more tractable horses, the latter, easier upkeep.


----------



## texasgal

Check in Texas peeps.. how is everyone fairing in our bi-polar weather?


----------



## CBXSteve

Sadly, I've been in Illinois for the last week, but will get home Saturday. _Only_ an 822 mile drive, which is doable.


----------



## texasgal

LOL.. just slightly longer than the 500+ miles we drove to ride the horses at Pole Canyon .. and never left the state..


----------



## CBXSteve

Yea, big state. I believe it's possible to drive 800 from SE to NW without leaving it.

I can do this trip in 12 hours in the car, but I'll be dragging a big gooseneck trailer (nothing alive inside except a few stowaway bugs), so it takes me about 14. A long day to be sure, but pretty easy.


----------



## Cynical25

Hi, Steve! I'm originally from Michigan, and have family in Chicago, Elmhurst & Champagne areas of IL.

There ARE lots of horses left out 24/7/365 down here and many handle it just fine! Personally, I want as much turnout as possible, with stalls available as needed. My current bug-sensitive, thin-skinned boy could never tolerate turnout only - he'd be miserable much of the year. He happily lazes under a stall fan on hot summer days/ gets turned out nights, and he sleeps in a toasty stall winter nights/goes out winter days. Current temps are such that he's been out 24/7 other than when it's storming or super muddy.


----------



## CBXSteve

Cynical25 said:


> Hi, Steve! I'm originally from Michigan, and have family in Chicago, Elmhurst & Champagne areas of IL....
> 
> ...He happily lazes under a stall fan on hot summer days/ gets turned out nights, and he sleeps in a toasty stall winter nights/goes out winter days.


Hey, that's an interesting routine that hadn't occurred to me...I like it.

One option we don't have currently, although I suppose it could happen in the future, is an outside door on each stall with a small pen attached. A chute actually leading to a pasture would be even harder to implement, but I wouldn't be terribly surprised if the place ended up looking like it was designed by Rube Goldberg in a few years.

My wife grew up in Elmhurst, and I grew up in Park Ridge, but we lived the last 26 years out west of Joliet about 15 miles.


----------



## texasgal

Crazy weather in Texas.. y'all be safe!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hi Steve! I grew up in Woodstock up in McHenry County, back when it was mostly still dairy cows and corn crops. We have been in the Central Texas Hill Country for over a decade now. 

We pasture our horses 24/7 but they have a lot of summer shade via pecan trees available as well as a 3-sided run in shelter if they want it. We usually only need to stall the one old boy on the coldest nights or all of them if there is going to be an ice storm or rain near freezing. The young healthy ones really seem to prefer to be left out. 

Other than sheltering for the extremes, they have done perfectly well with nothing more than their wooly natural winter coats. 

A bigger problem for us has been summer, when it is really easy to get them overheated with any kind of work. I try to stick to early morning (just after sunrise) riding, or after 7 pm quick rides when at least the sun isn't blaring.

When it gets really hot out, I bought one of those misters that people put out on their patios and amusement parks use to keep the queue lines a bit cooler and attached it in the trees in the pasture. Some of the horses make use of it, others would prefer not to, I think the hissing noise bothers them.


----------



## jamesdean57

texasgal said:


> Crazy weather in Texas.. y'all be safe!


Friday morning we had 11 inches rain in 3 days time, really didn't need it all that quick but glad we got it.


----------



## texasgal

Check in Texas folks.. let us know how things are in your neck of the woods..

We escaped the weather today .. shhhhhh.. don't tell anyone. We were thankful for the break.


----------



## jamesdean57

Sun has come out here for a little while, don't know long it will last though. Got my fingers crossed, I need to get back to work.


----------



## Eralune

Hey Texans! How is everyone loving the rain? My ranch has turned into a swamp! (lol)


----------



## texasgal

Hey Eralune.. we are having another bright sunny day here .. until late this evening. Never seen so much rain.. I'm quite over it, really.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

We got a huge bit of rain here Saturday night. Lake Travis went up 7 feet in less than 6 hours. That is a lot of water!

Our lazy little creek that usually you can use stepping stones to go across turned into a waist high, fast flowing river. Wouldn't be a big deal, except that is how you get to the pasture where the horses are, so to feed them, you have to get across.

We hooked up a rope between trees to hold onto while you cross. It has thankfully dropped about three feet since then. Still flowing pretty fast, but not as deep.


----------



## jamesdean57

Started off sunny this morning, two hours later, same old rain. :--(


----------



## jamesdean57

Reiningcatsanddogs: Yall be careful, I'm sure you know, running water can be deadly.


----------



## texasgal

We've had a pretty nice weekend really .. but are about 15 minutes away from getting hammered by the current line of thunderstorms..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well after a 15 min down pour and flood that only lasted till about 6pm, today we are dry, humid and sunny. 
Crazy bipolar weather


----------



## Standielove

Anyone catch any storms/tornadoes?? We had really bad storms in Houston, in fact, most of the area is underwater! Lucky for us, we live just outside of the city and the house and barn are safe.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Yesterday we hit the laundry room/ tornado shelter twice. Both times it passed without touching down. The people to our north and west were not so lucky. Good thoughts for all of those who have had to leave their homes due to the floods or had damage from the storms! Stay safe.


----------



## texasgal

Crazy weather, storms, flooding .. so thankful we are in as good shape as we are.. I can complain about my round pen washout .. but at least we're safe and not flooded.


----------



## Regula

Hey, just sending out good wishes to everyone. Hope you all stay safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Thanks Regula! *waves north*


----------



## walkinthewalk

Prayers and good thoughts for all the Texas folks caught up in this never-ending rain. This thread has turned out to be blessing of sorts, so that all of you can stay connected.

I worked for Cooper Industries for 17 years, their corporate offices are in Houston. I knew a lot of people that worked there but lost track of them years ago. I can only hope they and their families are all safe.


----------



## Cynical25

The sun is FINALLY shining again! Dallas is still waaaay beyond soggy, and we didn't get near the flooding many other places did.

I haven't ridden since May 2 because of rain/mud. Even the covered arena is still completely flooded and will probably take weeks to dry without the sun being able to shine on it. The round pen should be usable by tomorrow, and the ground dry enough to allow us to ride around the property a bit


----------



## jamesdean57

Got a little sunburn on my arms today and more mud on my boots, but no rain so i'm happy. :happydance:


----------



## Cynical25

I am happily enjoying all the green right now - lush grass and trees are such a beautiful sight. Officially out of drought status in the DFW area, and a local weatherman predicted we should remain as such for a good 12-18 months. *happy dance*

Three offers on my house so far, and it's been listed for sale for 2 days; I'm getting closer to being able to buy my own horse property and stop boarding!


----------



## jamesdean57

Are you serious 12 to 18 months. :shock:
I know you probably meant weeks. :lol: You're right about the green, I start back cutting hay tomorrow and I don't think we will ever get caught up.
My boss said people are calling wanting their hay cut that haven't called in 5 or 6 years. And that means money in the bank, and plenty of food for my horses.


----------



## jamesdean57

For got too say I hope y'all get the horse property of your dreams soon.
Good luck.


----------



## Standielove

Anyone else caught in Tropical Storm Bill?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Yep. Center of circulation is heading just to our East as I am writing. Rain has not been too bad yet, but the worst of it here (Far NW Travis Cty/SW Williamson) is supposed to happen overnight tonight. The east of I-35 looks to be taking the brunt of it


----------



## texasgal

A non-event here. Little over and inch of rain yesterday .. then again today .. and the sun has been shining...


----------



## Cynical25

Looking at horse properties tomorrow!


----------



## Human

Hi there! I live in Montgomery County and have one Arabian gelding and a dachshund. How the heat treating you all? 84 degrees at 9 in the morning. Man you'd think I'd get used to it but I just don't. My horse couldn't care less. He likes a cool rinse after a workout but doesn't give a flip about the heat. How do your horses react to the heat?


----------



## texasgal

Hey Human! I'm in Montgomery County too. I have 2 Arabians and 2 QH's.

It's H.O.T. for sure.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hi Human,

We are in far NW Travis County. Two full QH's, one Caspian x QH and an Appendix? That last one is just a guess. We try to finish any riding before 11 if possible, or save it for the evening hours. They don't seem to mind it too much as long as we're not working too hard. This weather, at least in our area is an improvement over the last few summers for sure, so it's not so bad....yet. Still two and a half months to go.


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Human!

Summer is definitely here, but I'm trying not to complain since it's not even 100 yet  My pampered, wanna-be-show-horse spends his summer days lounging under a fan in his stall, then overnights outside - otherwise he's miserable in the sun and bugs. Even my dogs go out to potty then whine to be let right back into the A/C, lol.


----------



## Human

Thanks for such a warm welcome! I also try to get my riding done early or in the evenings. I'm working on getting a fan in my boy's stall but it's also really breezy in the space where he's placed. Small world Texasgal.


----------



## Allkian

Hi fellow Texans! I own 5 horses that I board in Godley Texas, which is in Johnson County. I live in Burleson, though, which is Tarrant County. I am currently trailerless, which is a bummer, but the fiance just bought a super duty truck so fingers crossed the trailer is coming next!! Looking for some horsey friends to ride with, hopefully. I ride for pleasure, mostly, as I work full time and am also in grad school full-time, but my boarding facility hosts ranch shows once a month so I am aiming to at least do something small to keep the horses motivated.


----------



## outnabout

Welcome AllKian! Nice to see someone from my area here. I boarded in west Burleson for a short time and used to drive through Godley on my way to Weatherford and also for Del Norte Tacos  Presently I board in Rendon, where I am one of only two boarders, and pretty much the only boarder who rides regularly. If you like trail riding, I know some nice local places to go.


----------



## texasgal

Happy 4th of July .. from our barn to yours..


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Allkian!


----------



## Cynical25

Welcome, Allkian! 

I currently live in Dallas and board in Waxahachie, but am looking for my own horse property - it's TOUGH to find the right place these days, most properties in my budget have contracts on them within 24-48 hours of listing!

In other news, summer has definitely arrived. Hope my fellow Texans are well!


----------



## Allkian

Thanks everyone! Yes summer is definitely here. I rode last night and even with a covered arena and breeze my girl was sweating up a storm. Then again, so was I! I am *hopefully* getting a trailer today (my fiance is too wonderful) so I will definitely need some intel on riding locations. We're getting a 4 horse trailer so I will be able to pick up others too! Yippee!!!!!


----------



## BKLD

Hello everyone, and a warm welcome to our latest newcomers!

...I haven't been around here much lately...so sorry for my lateness...

:shrug:


----------



## texasgal

Stay cool Texas friends.. it's 103 here with heat index of 110.. ugh.


----------



## Cynical25

It sure IS hot!!! Take care, y'all.

Drove to & from Little Rock this weekend for my nephew's wedding. Passed some gorgeous farms along the way! One place was for sale for a mere $1.8 million - 84 acres of white pipe fence, a show barn, training race track, breeding lab...and a bunch of beautiful TB foals and dams enjoying the shaded pastures. Couldn't help but smile at the perfection!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Here's the property I have my eyes on. Lots of riding space for me, an airstrip for my husband. No house or buildings but otherwise what a place! The price is a choker though. Maybe they would throw in the horses in the last picture? Ah, well, dreams are a good thing, keeps you going in the right direction.

2519 County Road 323, Liberty Hill, TX For Sale | Trulia.com


----------



## Cynical25

Gorgeous, Reining!

We're supposed to be closing on our new property Aug 24th, but having some trouble getting some docs from the listing agent - super stressful! My realtor just sent us a few new property listings as a backup, just in case it doesn't go through. *cry*


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I hate all that stress!!! It works out in the end though. 

We were moving to Florida, had sold the house in IL, had all of the stuff in the moving van set to arrive at the new house on the closing date. We were driving in GA the day before closing when we got the call from the realtor; there was a problem. 

A 100 year old drainage easement ran right through the middle of the house! We ended up trying to resolve the issue with the county and after 6 months of beating our heads against the wall, moved on. 

Ended up with a nicer house because in that 6 months the local economy had tanked and home prices with it. Sold that house with enough profit to buy our current place where we could keep our horses at home...

Don't worry, it will work out one way or the other. Good luck!


----------



## Cynical25

Our house sold within days, so we are currently living with my Brother In Law & Mother In Law. We can't wait to be back in our own place, haha! But seriously, a big issue is that school starts soon, and I want my 10 year old to be attending his long term school - I'd hate to enroll him somewhere for a month or two and then move him. He's upset enough at changing schools as it is.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

My older kids still remember that move..... 3 different schools in 6 months! First was the apartment we rented, then the house we rented, then the house we finally bought.....it was insanity but they survived. 

In Tx you can homeschool your child until you get settled. I have homeschooled 3 of mine at different times for different reasons and you will be surprised how much you can accomplish in a short amount of time.


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Hi Everyone! I just moved to Pearland, TX about 6 weeks ago from Massachusetts.  I also just bought a reined cow horse and she came in Thursday. So excited! I don't have a barn name for her, but I'm definitely open to suggestions... Can't wait to connect with some people!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Welcome!

Massachusetts is a long way from Texas, distance and culture, how did you end up here? 

What do you think your biggest adjustment is going to be? (Having come from Florida, to the Hill Country, mine was the lack of rain)

Any pics of the horse? Love pictures!


----------



## Larry82052

*Close To Lubbock,Texas Here*

Yea I agree,I live on the farm out from Idalou,Texas.I love my "Alapina" Palimino mare,shes a dandy,glad to meet all yall!! Larry


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Oh yes, very different culture! My sister has been down here for 3 years or so and has been trying to get me down here for a while. Finally, after last winter's snow fest (10+ feet worth) I was ready for a change. I can handle the heat o.k. but will love not having such a severe winter!  

The biggest adjustment being down here is actually not the weather but the distances. I'm so used to having a small state that you can cross in a couple of hours whereas crossing Houston will take an hour in itself (without traffic of course! lol). Also, the people are so much nicer down here! I love having people say hi back.

Here's a pic from yesterday's bath. Also I've attached the pic from her trainer. She's a 3 yr. old reined cow horse and she's such a sweetheart! I just can't figure a name for her yet... 

11836749_822974014485336_8782172678921848566_n_zpsv0rtmslt.jpg Photo by ctcountrygurl | Photobucket

20150814_092710_zpswj5hvles.jpg Photo by ctcountrygurl | Photobucket


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Country girl,

What beautiful eyes she has! They are the first thing I noticed. 

What is her personality like? I am sure everyone here would love to throw some names into the consideration bucket just for fun...no offense taken if rejected. 

With the western patterned blanket, her eyes and depending on her personality, I was thinking Serena (Spanish for serene). Or Reina (Queen). 

Larry, I saw the pictures you posted on the other thread of your new girl and she is also very pretty. I love palominos (being blonde myself), but never found one that suited me well. So I have two greys, a smoky black and a bay (my daughter's). My trainer makes "Lady Godiva" jokes when I ride the greys around bareback in shorts! Its all in fun.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Larry, 

I see you are out by Lubbock, I think we may have driven through Idalou on our way out to visit our son who is stationed in Albuquerque. Lots of wide open country for riding! 

My husband's work keeps us closer to the city of Austin than I would like, especially with the recent growth. 14 years ago when we bought out here, we were considered to be in the hinter-boonies, now a 2,000 house subdivision was just installed less than a mile away. Lots of people moving here looking for jobs.

We were contacted by a commercial real estate company recently who inquired about selling and an 8,000sf shopping complex is slated to go up caddy-corner to us in the next year. It is obvious the direction things are headed, so its got me looking at some alternatives. 

If we could get enough land, my husband would be perfectly willing to quit his job and start a pecan business (we have a small 3 acre, 100 tree, hobby orchard now) and other forms of farming, the problem is he is still a bit of a suburban boy and though he is willing to learn and has learned a lot, I don't know if we could make ends meet. Ranching/farming is tough going these days!


----------



## horseflower

Hey, everyone! 
I have been a member for a while, but I have not been on here for some time. I live in E. Texas in Harrison County. I have 2 Quarter horses. The 17 y/o mare is a pasture ornament, and my gelding is 5 y/o. I am retired, and finally in charge of my own schedule (yay)! My husband no longer rides, but he supports my horse addiction, and he still likes to horse camp. Is there anyone else near me who likes to trail ride, or just ride out sometimes for a couple of hours? (I hope I am doing this post "correctly" and in the right place.) :confused_color:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hello Horseflower! 

If memory serves me there are quite a few people here from the Houston area so keep an eye on this thread, I am sure someone will respond. 

My husband can ride, but really isn't into riding. He does like being with the horses which is a huge help to me. I retired early to take care of kids with busy schedules but now that 3/5 are grown up and on their own I have extra time to pursue my own hobbies and am blessed that my youngest daughter has also taken a shine to horses so I have a partner in crime!

A great way I found to make some horsey contacts is to take lessons near your home. I found another neighbor that I didn't know existed before through my local riding stable and she has become a good riding partner as she is also a stay at home mom so we can ride together in off hours.


----------



## horseflower

Thanks, Reiningcatsanddogs!

I am from Houston, but I am in Marshall now, which is about 200 miles north. Hopefully, I will hear back from someone. I ride with some others sometimes, but most are still working. It would be great to find someone who doesn't work. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Country girl,
> 
> What beautiful eyes she has! They are the first thing I noticed.
> 
> What is her personality like? I am sure everyone here would love to throw some names into the consideration bucket just for fun...no offense taken if rejected.
> 
> With the western patterned blanket, her eyes and depending on her personality, I was thinking Serena (Spanish for serene). Or Reina (Queen).
> 
> Larry, I saw the pictures you posted on the other thread of your new girl and she is also very pretty. I love palominos (being blonde myself), but never found one that suited me well. So I have two greys, a smoky black and a bay (my daughter's). My trainer makes "Lady Godiva" jokes when I ride the greys around bareback in shorts! Its all in fun.



Thank you!! She's a very sweet little mare. She loves attention and is very affectionate. She has a little spunk to her as well! I welcome all name suggestions! I'm having the hardest time thinking of one for her. She's a very feminine looking mare in person... I love Reina! I also like Sarena! Lol.


----------



## Cynical25

Ctcountry-lovely mare you have!


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Thank you Cynical25! I'm loving her to pieces. She's such an awesome little girl!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome to Texas ctcg! I'm in the next county north of you, Montgomery. Nice mare. I think we have a member or two in your area. I'll see if I can roust them.


----------



## texasgal

Welcome Larry! I'll have to go find your pics .. unless you want to post them here.. *hint hint* ..


----------



## texasgal

horseflower, we are going to Ebenezer Park in east Texas in October. We've never been and it's supposed to be a great place to ride/camp with the horses.


----------



## horseflower

Texasgal, that sounds great! Do you know which days yet,and have you reserved a site?


----------



## texasgal

we are reserved for the weekend of the 10th.. leaving on that friday .. staying to sunday.. whichever dates are those..


----------



## horseflower

Ok, I'll check it out. Have a question........I have received a private message, and I don't know how to access it.


----------



## texasgal

click on the highlighted private message link


----------



## Houston

ctcountrygurl said:


> Hi Everyone! I just moved to Pearland, TX about 6 weeks ago from Massachusetts.  I also just bought a reined cow horse and she came in Thursday. So excited! I don't have a barn name for her, but I'm definitely open to suggestions... Can't wait to connect with some people!


Hello there! I'm from the Houston (well, really Richmond/Sugar Land now) area, so not too far from you! Welcome to Texas and nice to meet you.


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Hi Houston! Nice to meet you too!


----------



## Endiku

Hi there ctcountrygurl! I'm from Katy, TX just outside of Houston. I think I'm about 45 minutes to an hour out from you. I half-lease two western trail geldings that I do a little bit of everything with. We have a blast  Have fun with your new reining mare!


----------



## ctcountrygurl

Endiku said:


> Hi there ctcountrygurl! I'm from Katy, TX just outside of Houston. I think I'm about 45 minutes to an hour out from you. I half-lease two western trail geldings that I do a little bit of everything with. We have a blast  Have fun with your new reining mare!


Hi Endiku! That's awesome! We should meet up sometime and go for a ride! I'm currently boarding at a place 20 minutes from me but might be looking for a different place soon! 

Does anyone have any suggestions for places in the south Houston area?


----------



## texascowgirl1

I'm in Houston (Southwest). I too am hoping to find riders in my area. I'm very happy that you started this post!


----------



## texasgal

Hey texascowgirl .. I'm in Montgomery county about 60 miles north of Houston.


----------



## ctcountrygurl

texascowgirl1 said:


> I'm in Houston (Southwest). I too am hoping to find riders in my area. I'm very happy that you started this post!


Hey girl! I'm probably near you! Where in the Southwest area are you? I'm in Pearland. Definitely looking to make some horsie friends!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well I ended up with a foster pup, dang soft heart lol. Shes a total sweetheart i believe shes a rat terrier/heeler mix, but would have had a death sentence if taken to the pound as they threatened. She is a yr old had no training not even a collar, no potty or kennel training and was absolutely terrified. Shes extremely smart though, no accidents so far although it takes me 20 min to get her to go potty haha and she sleeps in a kennel and walks nicely on the leash. Anyone know of someone looking for a travel/riding buddy?


----------



## texasgal

Hey Texas peeps, we're going to Ebenezer Park on Oct 9,10,11 .. whoot! Also thinking about a trip to 7IL sometime this month.. anyone game?


----------



## Cynical25

It's raining in Dallas, woohoo!

Settling in to the new house slowly but surely. Finally have my morning horse feeding routine down after a rocky few days, lol. It's definitely a drive to the office, but it's so great to pull in my driveway after work and arrive to my entire family - human and furry <3


----------



## texasgal

I'm so happy for you Cyn! <3


----------



## texasgal

A couple of neat pics taken at Ebenezer last week. Which one do you like?


----------



## texas cowgurl

Everyone enjoying the cool air?

Just wish it would rain...


----------



## texasgal

supposed to rain on the coast this week.. i hope we get some.

Lovin' the cooler weather fer sure!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

S'posed to rain in the Hill Country too starting Wednesday through Saturday. Can't wait, though I have to get all of the stuff put back into the attic that the hubby took down while fixing an electrical issue (dang mice!).


----------



## texas cowgurl

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> S'posed to rain in the Hill Country too starting Wednesday through Saturday. Can't wait, though I have to get all of the stuff put back into the attic that the hubby took down while fixing an electrical issue (dang mice!).


Do you live in Hill Country? I'm not far from there.

Yes, I got some rain today. I was jumping for joy, needed it badly! Even after the spring flooded us.


----------



## texasgal

Checking in.

I hope everyone had a fabulous Thanksgiving!

Hubby and I did this for our Christmas present to each other:

Yay!


















We still have to finish the stalls out, but we have a barn!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

texas cowgurl said:


> Do you live in Hill Country? I'm not far from there.
> 
> Yes, I got some rain today. I was jumping for joy, needed it badly! Even after the spring flooded us.


 I am North and West of Austin, East and North of Marble falls.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Texasgal, looks so nice! Bet the horses are making good use of it in this nasty wet and cold!


----------



## texasgal

Surprisingly, they still stand out in the rain .. unless they are eating..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

texasgal said:


> Surprisingly, they still stand out in the rain .. unless they are eating..


 I know what you mean. We have a run in/2 stall down in the pasture and then another 2 stall up near the house. I bring my oldest and youngest up to the house when it gets nasty. The other two stay down in the pasture and share the run in. Every time I go down though, Oliver is standing in one of the stalls, enjoying himself, the dry hay and the windbreak and Cowboy the former working ranch horse chooses to stand out in the rain and wind...silly boy!


----------



## texasgal

I just keep telling myself that the boys were raised in big open pastures in Northern Arkansas ..with no shelter. 

Charm, while spoiled with show-type barns, lived in Ohio before I got her.

Texas weather is .. meh .. to them.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

My husband was joking the other day about the conversation that was happening between Oliver and Cowboy.

Oliver: Hey dude, plenty of room in here, its warm, dry footing, good eating.

Cowboy : It's just not natural for a horse to be like that in this weather. Here look at me, you see this thick coating of mud I rolled on all over me? Now that's a real horse!

Oliver: Yeah, but it is so nice in here, dry, all the hay you can eat, nice bedding to lay down in......

Cowboy: I'm telling you its not natural, man. I think I could use another coating of mud, feel free to join me. 

Oliver: but my peeps like me clean.....

Cowboy: WOOOHHOOO! I love being a real horse!~

Of course Cowboy is also a white horse with the wooliest winter coat and it will take me days to get him completely clean, just in time for the next round of rain......sigh.


----------



## texasgal

Happy New Year to all the Texas peeps.. Make it an awesome one!


----------



## texasgal

Goodbye January.

Hope all my Texas friends are enjoying the schizophrenic weather! lol


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

It hit 85 here today. Everyone got a bath!


----------



## jgnmoose

Almost 70 today in N. Texas. I'm not complaining. Was a great day to get out and ride a bit.


----------



## texasgal

Happy Easter.. and Happy 20th birthday this week to my favorite Arabian mare ever.. Charm.


----------



## texasgal

More Charm.


----------



## texasgal

.... and Happy 7th birthday to Gunnie, whom I also call "Mr. Beautiful" ...


----------



## texasgal

More Charm.. not acting her age.. again! But isn't she beautiful doing it?


----------



## RegalCharm

Lovely Ol Girl.


----------



## texasgal

Who you callin' old? She doesn't know it!


----------



## RegalCharm

texasgal said:


> Who you callin' old? She doesn't know it!


LOL. I hope she never does.


----------



## Cynical25

Texasgal, your photography is so lovely! You have such lovely subjects to practice your artistic craft on, too <3

Cash & Lark calmly step over and graze around the ground poles and cones I set out a few days ago, yet Lark acts like those very same items are going to eat her once I'm on her back. What the heck? lol


----------



## texasgal

Thanks, Cyn. They are my amateur passions.. horses and photography.

Funny how our horses' perspectives completely change once we mount, huh? lol


----------



## RegalCharm

some of Charm in Ohio


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hey everyone. Is everyone in the Houston area holding up okay with the flooding?

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## RegalCharm

Charm and Moosie


----------



## texasgal

Thanks Reining .. we're doing well, but we are just north of the bad stuff. Hubby has been off from work all week because his work flooded, as did the roads that lead there. But our place and horses are good.



Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Hey everyone. Is everyone in the Houston area holding up okay with the flooding?
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## texasgal

Thanks for the pics of our Regal Charm, RegalCharm.. lol

Fatty McFats is still doing fine.. and appreciates her stall in all this rain.


----------



## RegalCharm

texasgal said:


> Thanks for the pics of our Regal Charm, RegalCharm.. lol
> 
> Fatty McFats is still doing fine.. and appreciates her stall in all this rain.


Charm always did appreaciate a roof over her head. And feed in her bucket. LOL. I would put 2 or 3 of the small salt/mineral blocks in her feeder to slow her down from eating so fast. 

Baby was less than 24 hrs old in the pic. It was funny watching her as she finally got on her feet, Momma had the beverage bar open and was trying to get her to drink, finally she got her belly full of warm milk and then couldn't figure out how to lay back down.


----------



## texasgal

Very odd. I'm on a Chromebook and I can't "like" any posts in this new format. It's distressing me. I.LIKE.to.LIKE.posts..lol


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

It is some kind of glitch in the new format. I think they are working on it. For now if you want to "like" you have to switch back to the "classic" view. Very bottom left hand corner....


----------



## texasgal

Oh oh.. I can switch back???


----------



## texasgal

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!! Thanks reinin!


----------



## texasgal

I haz reeelly classy horsez....


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I know that look. Was his tail lifted at the same time?


----------



## texasgal

Hanging on tight for another round of storms in Texas..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

We were supposed to get nearly two inches....big miss on that one, we only got .2" and now the sun is out. Still sultry as anything though.


----------



## texasgal

I would hope for a near miss also.. anything less than an inch is good.. lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Canyon/Amarillo here . 

We boyfriend and I live in a camper due to his job with our two dogs 2 yr old lab tank and 6 mo old am bulldog/rott/lab mix pistol. Recently got a new filly, Remi, that I'm starting from scratch and bareback? Always looking for new horse friends as I really don't have any out here.


----------



## texasgal

You're up there close to the Pole Canyon gang.. there is a group that rides up there a couple times a year..


----------



## texasgal

Today, Gunnie will try liberty dressage .. lol. He's so photogenic!


----------



## Eme1217

It was a beautiful Texas day today, did anyone get out for a nice ride?? I'm sitting here watching the sun go down over my balcony.


----------



## texasgal

I didn't ride, but the hubby is in the pen riding now..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

I went out for a 15 mile trail ride and came back soaked to my skivvies! Gotta love those weather forecasters.


----------



## RegalCharm

I hope my friend around the Huston area is ok. With all the flooding that has/is happening.

Hope the other members who live where there is flooding are OK too.


----------



## texasgal

June photo contest .. go vote!

http://www.horseforum.com/horseforum-com-news/%2A%2A%2A-vote-now-%2A%2A%2A-june-2016-a-710490/


----------



## texasgal

It's crazy hot in Texas. What do y'all do to keep yourself and your horses cool?


----------



## texasgal

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cynical25

I miss this group's old level of activity! Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and that 2017 treats you beautifully <3


----------



## Cynical25

Calling all Texans! Come back!


----------



## nicoles

I don't have anything to add... After 4 years of mostly only lurking, I'm 3 posts away from hitting 100 so I have to find a few threads to hit up. lol


----------



## Emily Latham

I see this thread has fizzled, but I'm new here and wanted to add to the list.

I'm Emily, I live in Fannin County on 10 acres and just acquired 2 mares. I feel like I'm doing great some days and completely lost during others.. But I'm learning


----------



## Cynical25

nicoles said:


> I don't have anything to add... After 4 years of mostly only lurking, I'm 3 posts away from hitting 100 so I have to find a few threads to hit up. lol


Woohoo, you made it to 101!


----------



## texasgal

Hey Emily! Welcome. Maybe if you and I start chatting, we can wake this thing up again!


----------



## Cynical25

Hi, Emily! Several of us are in/near the DFW Metroplex so we're reasonably close. I work in Dallas, live in Terrell, and have two horses at home.


Good luck with your mares


----------



## Emily Latham

Thanks! I'm going to need it, I spend every day researching new things, but still feel like I don't even have the basics down!
But I'm glad there are people nearby - I could use some mentoring I think!


----------



## Cynical25

Horses are a life-long learning process - you may think you've done it all or seen it all, then something completely surprises you!


I'm guessing your mares are on your property, not boarded? I'm almost 2 years into owning acreage and while I love seeing my horses everyday, I miss the ease of showing up at the boarding stable to just groom, ride & leave. I seriously underestimated the amount of behind-the-scenes property maintenance my dad did when I had horses at home as a teen, lol. I'm always outside doing something, and it's very rarely actually riding...


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Having your horses at home is great but, the downsides are that you have to do it all from getting the hay, keeping fences in good order, pasture management, catching every little health problem, building arenas, cutting and maintaining trails and shelters...it can be a full time job in and of itself.


----------



## Emily Latham

I can agree with all of that!! 
I feel like I have to go to the barn at least twice a day for something. Adding hay cubes, checking the water, digging mud out of their hooves, closing the barn door (how do they keep opening it??), mowing around the buildings.. I've got 10 acres in my backyard they roam freely on, and it is definitely more work than I expected. "Pasture Ornament" sounds like little to no maintenance haha!
But honestly, things seem to be going well. I'm in the process of ordering my first saddle from Down Under, and I've been out in the pasture pestering the horses and getting them used to me. 
They're both supposedly bombproof, and they've both been used for cattle drives across Montana, so I doubt there's a lot I need to do. I do want to lunge them, but have only tried once.. and it was rather unsuccessful. I have a 30ft lunge rope (That I was using maybe 7 feet of) but no round pen. Basically we stared at each other for 20 minutes while I tried to figure out how to properly communicate what I was asking them to do. 
Plus they both lead so well, if I move they follow, right behind my shoulder where they should be. So getting distance to start a walk around was almost impossible. I can get them to back up, but they stop after about 5 feet, then move forward when I move away. 
But they trust me, and seem to respect my requests when they understand what it is that I'm asking. I've also gotten them to stand perfectly still while I take forever to halter them, and practiced jumping like I was going to mount, and even laying sideways on their backs and they don't usually move an inch. 
I just need to communicate better. If anyone has any great tips/videos of learning to lunge a horse, I won't complain


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to see this revived. I miss Texas.


----------



## texasgal

Y'all stay cool. Other than putzing around, hubby and I don't do any riding during the summer.. sigh. And when we do, he looks like this.. lolol


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

We had an overcast day last week and so my daughter and I decided to go exploring on horseback in an area we weren't familiar with for an hour or two. 

It was still hot (only high 80's) and humid so, like Txgal's hubby above, I decided to do what I affectionately call "******* riding", boots, shorts, short sleeves...my daughter at least had jeans on.

Well, the trail quickly died out and became game trails. Then stands of juniper connecting open areas. It turned essentially into a bush ride and we were pushing through the dead juniper/cedar branches. I knew it was going to be ugly, but, it was the first decent riding day in over two weeks and we decided to push on.

This is what I looked like when I got home.

























Yep, I know. My fault. Buuuttt, it was the last time we might get a ride in for who knows how long. That was Tuesday last week. 

Since Thursday we have been under heat warnings with temps in the high 90's and low 100's and a feels like into the 110's (humid) so I suppose it was worth it.


----------



## Crimson Rose

Hey everyone! Glad to see there is a Texas group here xD I have lived in Texas for twenty two years now, and hopefully will never leave. I grew up in Millsap near Weatherford, went to college in Arlington and Longview, and now live in Gilmer. I currently don't own any horses due to putting hubby through college, but we plan on buying a few after we clear our newly purchased eleven acres and but a barn and fencing on it. I can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## Cynical25

Hello there, Crimson Rose! Good luck prepping your place.


I'm in the Dallas area


----------



## Crimson Rose

Hello  Awesome! Do you currently own horses?


----------



## egrogan

Hi Texas folks! I travel a lot for work and like to try to use that as a chance to go for a ride in a new place- often it's just scheduling a ride from a trail string type place, and that's fine if it's a reputably place with well-treated horses. Occasionally I've been able to find a place that allows "real" riding, and have gone hacking out for a couple of hours with a "guide" who moves out. 

I wonder if any of you could recommend a place for an evening ride in San Antonio in mid-September? My flight gets in around 4 so I really only have one free evening, and I realize that may not work out. 

Anyway, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask. Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs

Hill Country Equestrian Lodge comes to mind but, it is actually outside of San Antonio up in Bandera near the Park.....

They evaluate riders in an arena before heading out and will allow a group to ride up to their capabilities.


----------



## egrogan

Thanks @Reiningcatsanddogs, I will check them out.

Sending good thoughts to all of you as Hurricane Harvey approaches.


----------



## QtrBel

For those here who remember DbArabians I am so sorry to have seen that he passed. I didn't know him but enjoyed his humor and posts about his horses.


----------



## texasgal

Hey Texas peeps.. Who is ready for the holidays and cooler weather????


----------



## kittycom101

I sure am! Except I still need to buy some thicker riding gloves to combat the cold, west Texas, North wind lol!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

Can't wait for it to cool down!!!


----------



## Cynical25

I've got my winter coat, coveralls, thick socks and gloves ready, but I'm hoping we don't get too cold a winter!


My Arab is super fluffy coated as usual. QH was quite miffed at being naked on the 38° morning, but I'm still hoping he grows some coat this year (a girl can dream, right? lol.) His sheets, blankets & liners are ready for when he starts acting truly pathetic.


----------



## PresleysMom

Beaumont,TX, here -- one horse, paint gelding, boarded outside of town. There is a lighted horse parade next Saturday in Bridge City starting at 6 pm -- looking forward to that!


----------



## texasgal

Welcome PM. Pictures of the horses are required! Just kidding.. kinda.. lol




PresleysMom said:


> Beaumont,TX, here -- one horse, paint gelding, boarded outside of town. There is a lighted horse parade next Saturday in Bridge City starting at 6 pm -- looking forward to that!


----------



## texasgal

Is it time to resurrect the Texas thread? Howdy Texas peeps!


----------



## hisangelonly

It’s been 7 years!! And I’m still looking for someone to ride with😂😂😂


----------



## hisangelonly

So anyone in the burleson area hit me up 😂😋😋


----------



## RegalCharm

@texasgal good to see you back. pecking keys with one finger here ok for chickens but sucks for me


----------



## ACinATX

Wait, there's a Texas group? I had no idea! Central Texas area here.

We've been in Seattle the last two weeks and are coming home today. The forecast is soooo terrible right now. I hate heat. Looks like there may be a "cold" front in the middle of the week, maybe drop the highs down to 100.

I've been gone for two weeks and need some riding time, but it's hard to get excited about riding when the lows are 80 or above, and super muggy. I'm sure my horses don't enjoy it either.


----------



## PresleysMom

Hey y'all! I'm in Beaumont. I actually sold my horse Presley in December 2017 to a family in Batson, TX. I still love horses but my health dictates my activity, and riding horses is out for now. But would love to come hang out with people who are training horses and need some extra hands! I am pretty decent at doing ground work exercises and teaching respect, so if anyone close by needs some extra help let me know.


----------



## ChebrysRescueHorses

We live near Killeen, TX!! Close to the Cen-Tex Saddle Club!


----------



## QtrBel

Glad to see the resurrection. Some of my best friends just moved to TX giving me 2 more reasons to head that way and spend time in my old stomping grounds.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

I was born in Grapevine TX, lived in Lewisville, was forced, under duress, to move to Oklahoma in 3rd grade because my parents moved here.


You can take the girl out of Texas, but you can't take the Texas out of the girl.


I'm 46 now, and Texas is where we go on the weekends, where I do most of my trail riding, where a lot of my friends live, where we go get groceries (Grayson Co; Sherman or Denison). Love watching the Allen All Stars (Hockey) and spending time there.


----------



## QtrBel

We lived on the corner of W.Morton and Tone in the red brick with the tile roof. I miss living there but I also loved the Hill Country, Mineral Wells, Granbury/Stepenville, east in Atalnta/Jefferson and Medina. Never lived in the Pan Handle but love that area too. Not much I didn't like about Texas. Well, Dalls. Not that I didn't like Dallas - just didn't like the traffic. I loved Cedar Hill/Desoto.


----------



## ACinATX

@QtrBel how did you like living in Mineral Wells? We pass through there once or twice a year on the way to visit my parents in North Texas, and I can never tell what sort of a place it is. I like it that the old downtown is still pretty lively. But a lot of the houses seem really rundown. But that's only the ones on the highway, maybe there are others that I never see. I also love the "haunted" hotel that is always almost about to be fixed up and reopened, but never actually is. It's a beautiful building regardless.


----------



## QtrBel

I'm sure that unless they have pumped money into the area it has become not what it was when I was there. I loved it for the state park trails for the horses. From what I understand that is still all there and available. We'd ride around the Brazos Rim area as well. I had a friend that had a tree nursery that would allow us to ride his property. Lovely area to ride.


----------

